# Le jeu du dernier mot



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

sur l'exemple de ce vieux jeu des temps reculés (éculés ?), se pratiquant dans les cours d'école ou au bistrot (ou ailleurs), chaque participant doit commencer sa phrase (ou sa question) par le dernier mot du participant précédent.

La phonétique est possible, comme "Tu vas bien Jean ?" -> "J'en ai marre" -> "Marabout"...

Tout mot, adjectif, verbe, adverbe, nom propre... y compris sigles, acronymes existants sont autorisés. Les phrases doivent comporter au moins 3 mots.
Les smileys ne comptent évidemment pas.

Je commence tranquillement:

_Les sternes et les mouettes ne sont pas rieuses aujourd'hui..._


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2009)

Aujourd'hui débarque un nouveau jeu&#8230; Quel sera son avenir ?


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2009)

À venir comme ça, toujours à l'improviste, tu finis par emm..... tout le monde.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2009)

Monde virtuel, tu nous captes, tu nous happes, tu nous lappes


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2009)

Lapes tu comme un chien ? (un seul p)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Chien ou plutôt chienne de vie, que de pluie.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2009)

Pluie ? Vous avez dit pluie? Pourquoi pas de beau soleil ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2009)

Soleil de mes nuits, noirceur de mes jours


----------



## Macuserman (9 Novembre 2009)

Jours atroces jours affreux, la carte graphique m'a lâchée, adieu ma 8600M GT...


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2009)

J'été (avec l'accent du Sud c.ng :love: ) très surpris en ouvrant péniblement ce matin un oeil : il pleut.


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Pleutre je le suis.... de rester au lit et de ne pas affronter le mercure si bas.
Mais heureux je le suis de me réveiller dans tes bras...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Bras "dicardie" ça fait mal très mal ooooo jours heureux, vous m'avez manqué ici bas.


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Bas résille et porte-jarretelles ..... agitation sous la couette en perspective


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

Perspective vaillante en triturant ces jolies images.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Images, les images d'une vie foutue en l'air.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2009)

L'air de rien, un rien d'air, et dix de der...


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Derrière tes fesses il y a ton ombre...


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

ombre ! il est bon ton café !!


----------



## LeProf (11 Novembre 2009)

Caféine, novocaine, lsd ... fait ton choix !


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Choix de qui choix de quoi, va savoir si il ne serait pas démagogique...


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

démagogique, ça fait beaucoup de syllabes dis-moi&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (12 Novembre 2009)

dix mois pour faire un petit !!! Dans mon temps c'était neuf.


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Ne faut-il pas s'insurger contre le dictat de certaines lois et la suppression des libertés les plus élémentaires ?
Mais où va-t-on ?... droit dans le mur ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2009)

Murnau, Nosferatu, Dracula


----------



## Macuserman (12 Novembre 2009)

Dracula, le vampire ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Novembre 2009)

Vampires de John Carpenter ... visionné déjà l'as-tu fait ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2009)

Fait avéré certes, le mythe des vampires a un coté très romantique.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

tic tac :  accordez-vous une pause fraîcheur :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Re tout le monde !


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Fraicheur de vivre, ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Vivre d'air pur et d'eau fraîche ...


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Fraichement débarqué de mon lit, la couleur bien du ciel m'emplit d'allégresse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Allégresse qui diminue avec le retour de le semaine.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Ménetou Salon blanc avec les fruits de mer.
Merci pour l'idée, j'en ai en plus.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Si tu le dis, on va te croire !


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2010)

Croire n'est pas voir,
voir n'est pas savoir,
savoir n'est pas croire&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Croire ce doit, être vouloir croire.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Et alors ? Qu'est ce que ça va changer ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Changer ta façon de poster ici me semblerait être une bonne idée, après avoir relu le top du fil.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Là tu me parais sur de toi, mais bon, après tout, c'est sûrement à cause du soleil.


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2010)

Soleil dans l'&#339;il, macuserman doit avoir&#8230;
Confondre les fils, macuserman doit faire&#8230;

Cela dit, ça arrive à ton le monde, moi le premier&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Premier retentissement. J'ai confondu avec "Le jeu de la dernière lettre". Milles milliards de milles sabords. Quelle erreur. Vous m'en excuserez !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Rez de chaussée ou premier étage monsieur ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Monsieur n'a qu'à choisir. Son choix, peu importe lequel sera, me conviendra !


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2010)

Drakuuuuuuuulllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bon sang ne saurai mentir...


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Mentir ? Qui a parlé de ça ? N'est ce pas inconscient ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

Scientologue Cruise Tom n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Pas de doutes ! C'est certain !


----------



## Madeline (18 Janvier 2010)

Certain... j'en doute


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Janvier 2010)

doute de rien toi


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Toi non plus !


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Plus de rhum dans mon tipunch', mille bordels !... 
Tiens ?!...
Vous êtes ici, aussi ?!...


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

Si tu creuses, tu t'apercevras que la salle de jeux à ses propres piliers


----------



## PoM (18 Janvier 2010)

Liés ou pas les pieds et les poings?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

Point d'échappatoire, le tihrum et le modo sont dans la place.
Et sans piliers, point de salle.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Salle con, euh non pardon sale con !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2010)

Constipation des esprits.
Le bar est parfois l'arène d'un Combat Rock.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Rock the Casbah...c'est un titre des Clash, il me semble...


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Janvier 2010)

semblerait qu'il y'ait des juifs dans la salle....


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

Salle ? Comme la table ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Janvier 2010)

*iTablette* 

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Macuserman (18 Janvier 2010)

iTablette ? Le prochain messie Made by Apple ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Apeul c koi ?!...


----------



## Madeline (19 Janvier 2010)

koi de 9 ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2010)

Deneuve, grande actrice, beauté froide.


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Janvier 2010)

froide est la matinée vivement les beaux jours !


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Jours perdus à somnoler au loin&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Loins sont les jours où j'avais un semblant d'espoir.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

D'espoir, Aristote semblait animé, mais quelle déception pour lui quand l'esclavage, détourné fût !


----------



## Madeline (19 Janvier 2010)

Fût-il futile ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Il eeessssst des noôôôôôô...oôôôtre, il a bu son verre comme les zooooooooooo ...ooootre ! hips !


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Hipslà ! 
Quel jeu ?


----------



## Madeline (20 Janvier 2010)

Jeu de mots bien sûr


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

Sur MacGe of course


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Course à Lego sur MacG , comme sur le clip de Rymdreglage passé par HAL-9000 sur le fil zique : le boulot de oufs pour monter cela en Legos


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

légosses sont à l'école vive la liberté


----------



## Macuserman (20 Janvier 2010)

Liberté, jurer au drapeau des États-Unis d'Amérique allégeance !


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

Alléganceont bienvenues en ses froides journées d'hiver pour garder les mains au chaud :love:


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Chaud chaud chaud le sujet de la future tablette.
Les futurs heureux possesseurs et les futurs heureux vendeurs s'en lèchent les babines.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Babines en feu après tant d'excentricité.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Janvier 2010)

Excentricité, tel le dragon punk !


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

Punk = contestataire 
(je me délecte à lire la suite)


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

La suite du mouvement punk, le néant.


----------



## Madeline (20 Janvier 2010)

Néanmoins la discussion devrait se poursuivre...


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2010)

Poursuivre ou ne pas poursuivre, telle est la question...


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Janvier 2010)

Tionville ! Gare de Tionville ! 5 minutes d'arrêt ! 5 minutes !


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Minute, c'est le jeu du dernier mot, pas de la dernière syllabe


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Syllabe ! Le beau "e" que voilà ! Ahhh non, c'est une voyelle !


----------



## Madeline (21 Janvier 2010)

voyelle, consonne ? C'est quoi la différence ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Différence simple. Certaines sont surnuméraires !


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

Surnuméraires mon cul !!!


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2010)

Montcuq.

Tu connais l'arrêt de Montcuq ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Montcuq oui !!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Tu sais que l'arrêt (d'bus) de Montcuq est étroit ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iX9SPTSY1iU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iX9SPTSY1iU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Etroit, je vois bien oui !


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui tu vois, mais parfois avec des oeillères


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

illères mon
il oui !


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui oui, béni soit tu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Tu es un homme superbe.


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2010)

superbe en tout point, tout lieu et temps&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2010)

Tant que durera la baisse de confiance de l'époque actuelle, il est préférable de comprendre la simultanéité des options emblématiques, dans une perspective correcte.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2010)

Correcte, comme ta tenue !


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

Tenue pour responsable de cette abominable meurtre (je regarde trop de films


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Films ? J'adore ! Aujourd'hui: Ennemis d'État.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

L'Etat, c'est la providence des gens sans état.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

État, les Ennemis, est un chouette film !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Films, les films sont plus harmonieux que la vie. Il n'y a pas d'embouteillage dans les films, il n'y a pas de temps mort.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Mort, comme le vieux bois qui s'enflamme&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2010)

Sans flamme nous serions dans le noir.


----------



## Madeline (23 Janvier 2010)

Le noir de fumée ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

La fumée est la vieillesse du feu.


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

Feu de l'amour votre série préférée ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Janvier 2010)

Non plutôt *LOST (DONT LA DERNIÈRE SAISON COMMENCE LE 2 FEVRIER !!!!!!)*


:love::love::love:

Heureuse ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Février, un mois charnière !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Charnière d'un continent jeune, en perpétuelle métamorphose.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Janvier 2010)

Métamorphose des tubes !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Tubes des années 80.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2010)

Quatre vins sont une idée séduisante.


----------



## Madeline (25 Janvier 2010)

Séduisante pour toi ou pour ton foi?
Je pense que le mien ne serait pas totalement en accord ... si je dégustais 4 vins au cours du même repas !


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

repasser mes chemises, en voila une corvée !!


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Corvée de chiote à l'armée j'y ai eu droit


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Droit dans mes bottes, cela fait longtemps que cela ne m'est pas arrivé.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Arrivé, enfin je suis arrivé. Un lieu des plus mystérieux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Mystérieux, le monde l'est inexplicablement.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Inexplicablement compliqué sera le chemin jusqu'à la vérité&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Vérité qui se trouve dans le vin ?


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Vin rouge blanc ou Rosé ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Rosé ou Rosée, les deux bien frais sont sources de satisfaction.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

...satisfaction,
I can't get no satisfaction.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm drivin' in my car
And that man comes on the radio
And he's tellin' me more and more
About some useless information
Supposed to fire my imagination.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
Hey hey hey, that's what I say.

I can't get no satisfaction,
I can't get no satisfaction.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm watchin' my TV
And that man comes on to tell me
How white my shirts can be.
Well he can't be a man 'cause he doesn't smoke
The same cigarrettes as me.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
Hey hey hey, that's what I say.

I can't get no satisfaction,
I can't get no girl with action.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm ridin' round the world
And I'm doin' this and I'm signing that
And I'm tryin' to make some girl
Who tells me baby better come back later next week
'Cause you see I'm on losing streak.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
Hey hey hey, that's what I say.

I can't get no, I can't get no,
I can't get no satisfaction,
No satisfaction, no satisfaction, no satisfaction.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2010)

Satisfaction is under my thumb :love:


----------



## tombom (25 Janvier 2010)

thumb... c'est pas du windows ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

:mouais: Y'a rien qui rime... avec cette daube


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Daube, le même que Adaube ?


----------



## tombom (25 Janvier 2010)

adobe  ? on m'a dit qu'il etait acrobate et rider a la fois  ...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Janvier 2010)

Fois 2 = x2 !


----------



## tombom (25 Janvier 2010)

foie de mon curé.. ou foix de mon curé 
^^


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Curé le nez dans les embouteillages


----------



## Madeline (26 Janvier 2010)

embouteillages ? vous avez dit embouteillages... inconnu dans la campagne québécoise !


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Janvier 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> embouteillages ? vous avez dit embouteillages... inconnu dans la campagne québécoise !



Québécoise, veinarde ?TU m'invites en vacances chez toi ?


----------



## tombom (26 Janvier 2010)

toi... oh toi tu va avoir des problemes !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Les problèmes ? on ne les résout guère. Les problèmes, il faut les vivre...


----------



## Macuserman (26 Janvier 2010)

Vivre sa vie comme jamais on ne la vivrait !


----------



## Madeline (27 Janvier 2010)

vivrait... Vivrait-il ... sa vie ou celle d'un autre. Cela pourrait être intéressant aussi... et surtout cela fairait changement!


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Janvier 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> vivrait... Vivrait-il ... sa vie ou celle d'un autre. Cela pourrait être intéressant aussi... et surtout cela fairait changement!


Changement de couleurs en passant d'un thème à l'autre sur ton site


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2010)

Cites moi ta réplique culte favorite.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Favorite: "De toutes manières, ici, si on jette un bâton en l'air il retombe sur un buisson sacré"


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2010)

Sacré toi, tu as réponse à tout.
T'aurais pas vu trainer une tablette ?


----------



## tombom (27 Janvier 2010)

une tablette de chocolat bien placée fera toute la difference !


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

Différence notable, un vrai film se fait remarquer !


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2010)

Remarquez que l'avenir appartient à celles et ceux qui se lèvent tard.


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Janvier 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> Remarquez que l'avenir appartient à celles et ceux qui se lèvent tard.


Tard tu trouves moi il me semble que 11 h c'est encore l'aube


----------



## Macuserman (27 Janvier 2010)

L'aube, c'est la seconde partie du monde&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Monde de merde.


----------



## tombom (28 Janvier 2010)

merde de pigeon


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2010)

Pigeons, nous le sommes tous.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

touss, touss... hum, pardon, tu disais ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Disais ce que tu voulais !


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Disais ce que tu voulais !



Laid, mon dieu que tu es laids mon fils ! (j'te suis à la trace ce soir fait affe )


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Gaffe à toi, on est deux !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2010)

De rien, je t'en prie.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Prie pour moi alors !


----------



## aCLR (28 Janvier 2010)

Alors là faut pas rêver&#8230; 
Rien dans ta signature concernant un éventuel achat d'iPad&#8230; 
Aucunes prières pour toi&#8230;
Nan mais oh !




ps: et rien vu sur ton site d'ailleurs&#8230; :hein:


----------



## tombom (29 Janvier 2010)

oh oh oh ... Géant vert !


----------



## Madeline (29 Janvier 2010)

vert de gris... ventre saint-gris! 
Ma soirée débute


----------



## tombom (29 Janvier 2010)

des butes il y en a plein sur la planete des teletubies et leurs lapins !


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Lapins chauds bouillants dans les stades !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Stade de la vie où il ne faut pas déconner.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2010)

Faut pas déconner la vie autour de moi, et pourtant ça dérape. J'ai le blues, un *GROS BLUES*


----------



## Madeline (29 Janvier 2010)

blues de l'hiver ? c'est pour cela que tu transformes le jeu...
serait-ce rendu qu'il faut utiliser les trois derniers mots dans ce jeu... ???  
précise...  précise... précise... 
Non je ne bégaie point... j'insiste  

ou alors tu as triché


----------



## tombom (29 Janvier 2010)

tricher n'est pas jouer !


----------



## Damonzon (29 Janvier 2010)

Jouer au mariol


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2010)

Mariole toi même !!


----------



## Damonzon (29 Janvier 2010)

du même acabit


----------



## tombom (29 Janvier 2010)

acabi, acaba, nous voilà arrivé !


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Arrivé au terme de cette aventure, j'en suis fier !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Fier d'être con.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Con comme un navet !


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Navet César!


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Césarienne !


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Césarienne? Choix d'ma mère.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Mère de vices !


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Vices et versa.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Versa un acompte !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

L'acompte n'est pas une bonne volonté.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Volonté des Dieux !


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Dieu n'a rien à faire ici...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Ici pourquoi pas&#8230; ailleurs aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Aussi vainqueur ni aussi vaincu qu'on se l'imagine.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Imagine le seulement et tu seras plus fort&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Fort comme une assemblée d'hommes.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Hommes faibles, ensemble réunis, jamais sous les coups ne tomberont&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Tomberont tous dans le panneau ces crétins.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Crétins de Mongols&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Mongol toi même !


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Même pas vrai !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Vraiment ? Je pensais que tu étais mort.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Mort de rire ouai ! Faudrait élever le niveau ceci étant !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Etant donné que la vie n'est pas vérifiable, la mort est le prolongement horizontal d'un rêve factice.


----------



## MacSedik (31 Janvier 2010)

factices comme les larmes du crocodile


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Crocodile ? Le logo des casquettes à baskets ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2010)

Basket, je te reconnais bien là, ami sportif.
Quelques matches intéressants en ce moment ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Moment d'égarement


----------



## Madeline (1 Février 2010)

égarement ineffable...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Ineffable, tel Dieu.


----------



## Damonzon (1 Février 2010)

Dieu du ciel ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Ciel ! Mon histoire !


----------



## Damonzon (1 Février 2010)

une histoire abracadabrante !!


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Abracadabrant, tel le magicien de la bourse !


----------



## Damonzon (1 Février 2010)

la bourse ou la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Vie de merde.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Février 2010)

*Merde de mort*


----------



## Damonzon (1 Février 2010)

mort subite, une ptite mousse ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Mousse au café ?


----------



## tombom (1 Février 2010)

"café, couleur... que j'aime ton café couleur.."


----------



## Macuserman (2 Février 2010)

Couleur de peau ! Raciste !


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Raciste ?!...
Il aime juste la chanson et ce qu'elle sous-entend...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Février 2010)

Sous-entend, elle entend en dessous ?


----------



## Damonzon (2 Février 2010)

dessous en dentelle et autre lingerie fine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Fine et élégante est ma stupide compagne.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2010)

Stupide compagne ?
Puis-je avec vous venir ?


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2010)

venir a bout de vous avec votre compagne elegante !


----------



## Madeline (3 Février 2010)

élégante manière d'avoir glissé vers des répliques teintée de... de... relents... non de couleurs... quelque peu misogynes...
mais évidemment... y a que des gars sur ce fil... à part moi :rose:  
aussi je vous salue... bien bas


----------



## tombom (3 Février 2010)

bas de dentelles  ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Février 2010)

Dentelles de mots masculin... Navré
Ne part pas au mas de Line !:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

Line ? On ne l'utilise plus de nos jours.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2010)

Jours de merde


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Merde, ça allait tout de même mieux la semaine dernière.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Février 2010)

Dernière soirée, demain vacances !


----------



## Liosha-K (5 Février 2010)

Vacances pour vous ! Moi j'en ai pas ...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2010)

Pas de raison d'être ici à 3hoo du mat' !


----------



## tombom (5 Février 2010)

mate moi comment il se la pete lui a donner des lecons !
:rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2010)

Leçons point, durant les vacances !


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

Quand c'est l'heure, c'est l'heure !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Les heures sont faites pour l'homme, et non l'homme pour les heures.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Février 2010)

Heures de gloires !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

La gloire est éphémère.


----------



## tombom (6 Février 2010)

effet merdique que me produisent ces medoc'


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

Docteur je pense que je vais mourir.


----------



## sc3fab (6 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Choix d'ma mère.



Mercantile


----------



## tombom (6 Février 2010)

(pense a regarder la derniere page...  )


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Février 2010)

Mourir vos beau yeux d'amour marquise me font


----------



## Macuserman (6 Février 2010)

Font font font les petites marionettes !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

La marionnette est une parole qui agit.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Février 2010)

agit comme le désire son maître.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Le maître doit faire honneur à sa maison, et non la maison au maître.


----------



## tombom (7 Février 2010)

Mais tres interressante cette intervention qui nous fait tourner en rond ^^


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Rond comme un ballon.


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

ballon de vin rouge


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Rouge couleur de la passion.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Février 2010)

Passion du Christ. Un film qui en a déchainées !


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Février 2010)

déchainés, les éléments le sont e matin avec un vent de folie


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Folie des grandeurs ! Un bon film !


----------



## tombom (8 Février 2010)

file ma jolie... avant que je ne t'attrape !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Attrape la sottise.


----------



## aCLR (9 Février 2010)

Sottise du matin ne fait rire qu'un pékin
Sottise du midi fait rire tes amis
Sottise du soir à s'en décrocher la mâchoire&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2010)

M'achoir un peu cha me ferait du bien.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Février 2010)

Bien, enfin le ski !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Skiez jusqu'en avoir le tournis.


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

Tournis coti, tournicotons!


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2010)

cotons hydrophiles


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Hydrophiles, telles les plantes avec la rosée.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2010)

Rosé  ! Celui de ce midi était bien bon avec la pizza.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

Pizza plat préfèré des tortues ninja!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Ninja, ah les tortues ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2010)

"tortue, tordue, dors-tu ?!"...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Tu penses quoi de Larry Ellison ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2010)

Rien de spécial. Je préfère PostgreSQL.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

SQL un si beau langage ...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2010)

Langage des fleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Fleur de la renommée, fleur de la gloire, fleur qui se fane sur-le-champ.


----------



## tombom (11 Février 2010)

sur le champ de bataille, ce petit bourgeon de vie s'endort


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2010)

de vis en dorure ainsi va la serrure


----------



## tombom (11 Février 2010)

Là, c'est ru(re)dement bien trouvé l'ami !


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Ami, le Bel ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2010)

Le bel Canto !


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Canto sole mio !


----------



## Madeline (12 Février 2010)

Mio met à jour la plupart de ses GPS avec un nouveau UI et des fonctions étendues


----------



## Macuserman (12 Février 2010)

Etendues vertes au soleil levant.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Le vent les caressant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Caressant ses cuisses toutes chaudes.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

chaudes comme la braiseeeeeee


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Braise moi !


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

moi(s) de février, vient avant le moi de Mars.


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Février 2010)

Mars le printemps, vivement !


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2010)

Vivement l'été...
À moi les mini-jupes z'et décolletés !... 

 :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Des cols l'été quoi de plus gênant !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2010)

Je n'en ai rien à faire, c'est juste pour le plaisir des yeux.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

Yeux revolver comme disait la chanson.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2010)

Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaanson  d'aaAAAAAAAAAmourrr wap ba da ba da


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Daddy Was The Black Dahlia Killer.


----------



## tombom (12 Février 2010)

ki l'heure il est  ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Est-il l'heure de prendre le thé ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Taisez-vous !


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

vous là bas au fond de la classe!


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2010)

La classe, ça c'était de la télé


----------



## Madeline (13 Février 2010)

T'es laid, mais vraiment laid


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Vrai ment lady ? Oh non.. vrai ment pas


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Pas mort le type !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2010)

Tip Top les cotons tiges


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

L'écot ont tige imparfaitement élaguée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Elaguer les arbres.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Arbres du bonheur, sauvez nous !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Nous voulons tout ce que Dieu veut, mais nous ne savons pas que nous le voulons, nous ne nous connaissons pas, nous ne rentrons en nous que pour mourir, et c'est là qu'il nous attend.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Ah tentation...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

La tentation la plus dangereuse : ne ressembler à rien.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Rien, le néant, peut-on le considérer seulement ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Seul le mental fait exister le néant..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Le néant c'est la mort.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

La mort n'est qu'un début en soi&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

soit-dit en passant la mienne fait 38 cm.... au repos


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Repos ! Cedont tu as vraiment besoin !


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Besoin de fantasmer


----------



## Madeline (14 Février 2010)

fantasmer est un passe temps très sain


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

sain, saint, sein... seins


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Saint Valentin!


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2010)

Valentin avait l'habitude de fourrer ses mains n'importe où&#8230;
Un jour qu'il s'approcha d'un passant, avant même qu'il ne fut tenter de s'engouffrer dans les poches de veste de celui-ci, ce dernier tourna les talons et rentra chez lui&#8230;
Qu'avait-il oublier ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Ses mains...

Quelle est la réponse ??!


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> oublier ?



Oublier de se concentrer sur le titre du sujet, une fois de plus macuserman s'est engouffré Alors mon petit, retourne jouer dans celui qui te sied le mieux, et pourquoi relancer un autre jeu délaissé, plutôt que passer ton temps à augmenter ton compteur avec des posts hors-jeu ici


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2010)

Ici et maintenant, las et ailleurs.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Ailleurs je devais être lors de ma précédente réponse...


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2010)

Réponse et question, cela me fait penser à un autre fil.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Fil d'Ariane?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Ariane la fille du roi de Crète Minos (fils de Zeus et d'Europe) et de Pasiphaé. Sur de Glaucos, Catrée, Androgée, Acacallis, Deucalion, Phèdre et Xénodicé, c'est aussi la demi-sur du Minotaure (Poseïdon lança un sort à Pasiphaé, la rendant folle amoureuse d'un taureau).


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ariane la fille du roi de Crète Minos (fils de Zeus et d'Europe) et de Pasiphaé. Sur de Glaucos, Catrée, Androgée, Acacallis, Deucalion, Phèdre et Xénodicé, c'est aussi la demi-sur du Minotaure (Poseïdon lança un sort à Pasiphaé, la rendant folle amoureuse d'un taureau).



Cf Wikipedia. :love: :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Wikipedia restera-t-il longtemps gratuit&#8230; Rien de certain.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Certains signes précèdent certains événements.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Évènements non achevés&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Achève tes devoirs mon fils !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Fils de Dieu, jardin des Cieux.


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2010)

Cieux sur le Web :

Cieux (Síus en occitan) est une commune française, située dans le département de la Haute-Vienne et la région Limousin. ...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cieux_(Haute-Vienne)
1° Voûte céleste qui encercle la terre. 2° Lieu de félicité inexprimable. 3° Demeure de Dieu.
http://bible.free.fr/diction.html


:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

html, comme le langage je suppose. Quel bel avatar !


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2010)

Avatar, le jeu ?
Je vois depuis quelques jours à quoi peut bien ressembler le film.
Et dire que je peux porter des lunettes 3D pour y jouer&#8230;
quel pied !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Pied de Dieu, jardin des Cieux.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Jardin d'essieux, casse de bagnoles


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Bagnole de Dieu, jardin des Cieux.


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2010)

Cieux sur le Web :

Cieux (Síus en occitan) est une commune française, située dans le département de la Haute-Vienne et la région Limousin. ...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cieux_(Haute-Vienne)
1° Voûte céleste qui encercle la terre. 2° Lieu de félicité inexprimable. 3° Demeure de Dieu.
http://bible.free.fr/diction.html


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

html; comme le langage informatique, quelle folie !


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2010)

le follicule pileux est un cadeau de Dieu


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Cadeau de dix ufs vive l'omelette... aux cèpes


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Cèpes des Cieux, jardin de Dieu&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Dieu est il parmi nous ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Par minou interposé ? miaou


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Miaou des Cieux, litière de Dieu !


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Li tiers de Dieu c'est li sainte trinité


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Trinité, comme le nombre de trous ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Le trou noir où l'on a été précipité par ses parents et d'où l'on doit sortir sans aucune aide. Mais la plupart des gens n'arrivent pas à sortir de ce trou qu'est l'enfance, toute leur vie ils y sont, n'en sortent pas et sont amers.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Amer, aux sombres héros de la mer.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Oh ! sombrero de l'amerindien


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Amérindiens, ceux qui font les mariolles dans Apocalypto ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Apocalypto, bien aimé ce film.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Film plastique&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Plastique c'est fantastique.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Fantastique, ils sont 4 non ?


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

non de zeus!!!


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Zeus, le mec du tonnerre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Du thon erre, appelé à disparaître


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Disparaître dans la brune de l'aube&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2010)

Aubépine, aie aie aie ça pique


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2010)

Pic et pic et colégram,
Bour et bour et ratatam,
Ams, tram, gram.
Pic et pic et colégram,
Bour et bour et ratatam,
Ams, tram, gram.
Pic et pic et colégram,
Bour et bour et ratatam,
Ams, tram, gram.
Pic et pic et colégram,
Bour et bour et ratatam,
Ams, tram, gram&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

gram..my award, tu n'auras point, pour cette chanson!


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Chanson de Dieu, jardin des Cieux.


----------



## Madeline (16 Février 2010)

Cieux...
ceux dont Jacques Prévert parlait...

_Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux 
Restez-y 
Et nous nous resterons sur la terre 
Qui est quelquefois si jolie.
_


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Jolie Angelina !


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Ange et l'INA, quel cinéma.... Jardin des cieux... Puisque c'est l'expression con-sacrée


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Sacrée, comme la fontaine de Dieu&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (16 Février 2010)

Chaud comme un roti


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Roti de veau ou de proc ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Le processeur, ou CPU (de l'anglais Central Processing Unit, « Unité centrale de traitement »), est le composant de l'ordinateur qui exécute les programmes informatiques. Avec la mémoire notamment, c'est un des composants qui existent depuis les premiers ordinateurs est qui sont présent dans tous les ordinateurs. Un processeur construit en un seul circuit intégré est un microprocesseur.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

*Microprocesseur
* 
C'est la pièce maîtresse de l'ordinateur. Elle est ce que le cerveau est à l'homme pour l'ordinateur. Son but est de contrôler et de traiter l'ensemble des requêtes émises par l'utilisateur ou par les pièces de l'ordinateur afin que chacune puisse éxécuter sa tâche lorsque nécessaire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Nécessaire est l'eau pour la survie.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

_Survis à ta propre mort_ qui disait l'autre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Autrement dit je suis baisé.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

Baiser sur une joue puis l'autre.
Un coup à droite, un coup à gauche.
Ce petit va-et-vient de lèvres sur ma peau,
égaye mon visage pour ce jour&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Jour de l'An, quelle histoire !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

L'histoire est la science du malheur des hommes.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Omelette... Aux truffes pas d'histoire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

L'histoire n'est que la géographie dans le temps, comme la géographie n'est que l'histoire dans l'espace.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Espace d'un lieu, espace d'une vie&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (16 Février 2010)

Vie de chien...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

Chien des Cieux, crottes de Dieu&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (17 Février 2010)

Dieu... les cieux... les crottes... les ceusses... 
on va-tu en sortir? tabarnak... comme dirait Divoli...


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Dix veaux ligotés dans l'abattoir, pleuraient... Soyez végétariens


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Végétariens, faut quand même être tordu pour renoncer aux apports des viandes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Viandes halal ou porcines ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Porcines de champs !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Champion des champions.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Champions League


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Ligature, à qui ? A ture, le pôvre


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Povre gens.


----------



## Madeline (18 Février 2010)

Gens du pays... c'est à ton tour... de te laisser parler d'amour !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Amour, ce mot a tellement de significations, mais finalement, aucun sens...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Le sens de la vie c'est la mort.


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Février 2010)

Mortadelle ou saucisson


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Le saucisson se debite en tranches.


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2010)

En tranches de vie bien sur !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Sûr de soi, c'est bien.


----------



## Madeline (18 Février 2010)

Bien sûr... il est à nouveau en ligne


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

En&#8230;fin tu peux me bouler !


----------



## Madeline (18 Février 2010)

bouler je ne puis... à ton égard je l'ai déjà trop fait et on me recommande d'en donner à d'autres...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

D'autres ne seraient que patience&#8230; J'en ferais preuve alors&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (19 Février 2010)

_Alors... Heureux ?_


----------



## tombom (19 Février 2010)

eureu, areu, gaga... voila ce qu'il disait le bambin... ya qu'a voire maintenant ...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Maintenant, à table !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Table en bois ou en plastique ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Bois, pour la souris !


----------



## tombom (19 Février 2010)

sous l' riz y'a toute la sauce :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Sauce forestière !


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Février 2010)

Faut rester hier, aujourd'hui et demain... Zen


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Le zen n'est pas une forme d'excitation, mais la concentration sur notre routine quotidienne.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Quotidienne, la vie serait alors une routine...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

La routine c'est terrible, surtout au pieu.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2010)

pieu désigne étymologiquement et dabord un morceau de bois assez brut (souvent obtenu directement à partir dune branche ou dun tronc) mais droit et rigide, plus ou moins long et épais selon lutilisation recherchée que lon taille en pointe à lune des extrémités pour en faciliter lenfoncement dans le sol.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Sois belge et tais toi.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2010)

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf.

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf.


[youtube]mKsEBJdVvgI[/youtube]


Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2010)

Roitelet, belles sont tes trilles.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Un trille est un ornement musical, imaginé au xvie siècle, qui consiste à alterner très rapidement la note de base (la note principale), sur laquelle est noté le trille, et la note située juste au-dessus.


----------



## tombom (21 Février 2010)

dessus dessous, tout a changé de sens


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Le sens le plus développé chez moi est le toucher (rectal).


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2010)

Rectalement parlant, tu sembles très au point.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Point de ça entre nous.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2010)

Nous le valons bien


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2010)

Bien, bien, bien&#8230;
Je vois que l'on avance Madame Michu.
Et vos vapeurs ? Ça va mieux ?
Non ?! Parce que je peux vous conseiller un bon produit&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Le produit le plus net de l'athéisme est le désespoir.


----------



## tombom (22 Février 2010)

des espoirs font vivre


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

vivre libre ou mourir...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PfRudkryo7Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PfRudkryo7Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (23 Février 2010)

mourir d'amour vos beaux yeux me font, belle marquise.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Le marquis de Sade avait vraiment du style.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Style de vie...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

Vie campagnarde était conviviale des fois...


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Foie de morue ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2010)

Morue. En mélangeant les lettres, on obtient aussi un poisson, le mérou&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Mérouvagiens !


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2010)

Mérou. En mélangeant les lettres, on obtient aussi un poisson, la morue&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Moruevagiens donc !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Donc je m'emmerde.


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2010)

M'emmerde pas avec tes jeux de mots à deux cents MUM&#8230;
Retourne jouer dans ton bac à sable&#8230;
Ou sors-nous une phrase de plus d'un mot&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Le mot infarctus est le seul mot irrégulier de la langue française. On dit : "un infarctus, des obsèques".


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

"Obsèques grandioses pour nos chers disparus !" clama le grand prêtre


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Prêtre, ça sent pas bon !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Bon comme le pain.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (25 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon comme le pain.



"Pain béni" que dirait l'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Autrement dit : En France, il y a 3 millions et demi de personnes qui n&#700;ont pas de logement (qui sont à la rue, qui vivent dans la rue, qui sont SDF) ou bien qui sont mal logées (qui vivent dans de mauvaises conditions).


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2010)

_Sion_, capitale du Valais


----------



## Dionysos-06 (25 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> _Sion_, capitale du Valais



Valais est plus fort que le Neuf à la belote


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

Belote basque !


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Bah c'que c'est chiant comme jeu!


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

Jeu dit: bouge plus !


----------



## Dionysos-06 (26 Février 2010)

Plus on est de fous plus on rit !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

Rit rha bien qui rira le dernier !


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

Nier ne sert à rien... on sait que c'est toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

En toi ce que je déteste C'est le mal que je te fais.


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2010)

Te fais pas de bile&#8230;
Tu ne me fais que du bien&#8230;


----------



## tombom (26 Février 2010)

du bien par ou ca passe  ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2010)

ça passe ou ça casse !!
on t'a rien demandé à toi ...
ecoute à ce prix là je te prends la baraque, tout le quartier et le désert qui va avec....
a part jouer aux cartes y'a rien à faire ici...
mmm te tracasse pas toi...j'adore ça, moi,  jouer aux cartes...


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

Cartes sur table, pieds sous la table... Ah l'harmonie !


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2010)

Monica Bellucci, idéal féminin de certains !!!


----------



## Dionysos-06 (27 Février 2010)

Certains diraient plutôt Diana Rigg, non mais !

(à l'époque pas aujourd'hui )


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

Ah le féminin dessert ? t'inquiètes le masculin :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Ah le féminin dessert ? t'inquiètes le masculin :mouais:



trop tard !
...
non mais y a pas idée d'être aussi lent !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Lent comme dla mélasse en hiver.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (27 Février 2010)

Hiver, roi du froid


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

froid de canard


----------



## tombom (27 Février 2010)

canard  ? moi j'aurai plutot dit moineau !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Le Moineau domestique (Passer domesticus) est une espèce de petit passereau très commun dans la plupart des parties du globe. Il porte également nombre de surnoms populaires, comme « piaf » (d'où le nom de la chanteuse Édith Piaf), « pierrot », etc.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (27 Février 2010)

Etc... et quoi encore ?


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Êncore toi ! Floodeur !


----------



## Madeline (28 Février 2010)

Floodeur toi-même


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

m'aimes-tu toujours ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2010)

Toujours plus qu'hier et bien moins que demain... Aurait elle dû répondre


----------



## tombom (28 Février 2010)

re - pondre, et pondre, pour re -pondre : voila ce que fait la poule... 
enfin je voulais dire le ->


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2010)

Meuuuh non... tu vois bien qu'avec la belle robe qu'il porte c'est un mâle


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Mâle au doigt !


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2010)

doigt dans l'oeil


----------



## Dionysos-06 (28 Février 2010)

oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent - célèbre proverbe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Le proverbe est le cheval de la parole ; quand la parole se perd, c'est grâce au proverbe qu'on la retrouve.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2010)

on la retrouve à cheval caracolant ?  :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Caracolant en tête, Bilou !


----------



## Dionysos-06 (28 Février 2010)

Bilou ? Bill Gates ! Parole de blasphémateur  !


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Blasphémateur toi-même !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Même puceau, un homme est un homme, même puceau, même tout seul. Mais une femme n'est entière qu'autant qu'elle est une moitié.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Février 2010)

Thiais, jolie ville du val-de-marne, où l'on peut acheter des pommes (entières) au marché le vendredi.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Dis moi, ça va ouai ? :d


----------



## Madeline (1 Mars 2010)

ouais... 
je ne sais pas trop... 
quand on lit ce que Corentin est capable de pondre comme prose... 
on a des envies de... oh je pense qu'il est préférable de ne pas préciser...
une chose est certaine... il a ses périodes et ses humeurs... 
peut-être est-il en ménopause... ou andropause...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2010)

osez, osez Joséphine
que rien ne s'oppose à la nuit
rien ne justifie


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2010)

Rien ne justifie le départ de ce grand bonhomme.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonhomme ? La collection Bonhomme de Roger Hargraves ? Je plaisante


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Plaisante peu, mais bien !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

Bien écrire, c'est tout à la fois bien penser, bien sentir et bien rendre ; c'est avoir en même temps de l'esprit, de l'âme et du goût.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (2 Mars 2010)

Goût alimentaire perdu hélas...


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Hélas, ils sont toujours là&#8230; Encore et encore à n'aligner que peu de mots, peu de sens et de goût&#8230; Mais heureusement pour vous, friands du lâcher de posts, un nouveau jeu est là pour vous ravir, le jeu du numéro du post. Allez donc vous répandre en images un peu plus loin. Quand vous serez là-bas, n'oubliez pas de nous laissez un mot sur le répondeur. Si votre forfait téléphone est épuisé, que vous ne pouvez qu'envoyer des sms, ne pleurez pas, l'ultraflood est là pour vous sauver la mise&#8230;


----------



## tombom (2 Mars 2010)

mis "z" a part le fait qu'on s'en foute... on s'en fiche ^^
:rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2010)

On sent fichtrement bien l'indifférence


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mars 2010)

Indifférence, le mal du siècle&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (3 Mars 2010)

siècle de l'indifférence ?
...
même au printemps qui s'en vient?
même *d'un printemps à l'autre* ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Autre chose peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

«Être, ou ne pas être, cest là la question.
Y a-t-il plus de noblesse dâme à subir
la fronde et les flèches de la fortune outrageante,
ou bien à sarmer contre une mer de douleurs
et à larrêter par une révolte? Mourir.., dormir,
rien de plus... et dire que par ce sommeil
nous mettons fin aux maux du cur et aux mille tortures naturelles
qui sont le legs de la chair: cest là un dénouement
quon doit souhaiter avec ferveur. Mourir.., dormir,
dormir! peut-être rêver! Oui, là est lembarras.
Car quels rêves peut-il nous venir dans ce sommeil de la mort,
quand nous sommes débarrassés de létreinte de cette vie ?
Voilà qui doit nous arrêter. Cest cette réflexion-là
qui nous vaut la calamité dune si longue existence.
Qui, en effet, voudrait supporter les flagellations et les dédains du monde,
linjure de loppresseur, lhumiliation de la pauvreté,
les angoisses de lamour méprisé, les lenteurs de la loi,
linsolence du pouvoir, et les rebuffades
que le mérite résigné reçoit dhommes indignes, sil pouvait en être quitte
avec un simple poinçon? Qui voudrait porter ces fardeaux,
grogner et suer sous une vie accablante,
si la crainte de quelque chose après la mort,
de cette région inexplorée,
doù nul voyageur ne revient, ne troublait la volonté,
et ne nous faisait supporter les maux que nous avons
par peur de nous lancer dans ceux que nous ne connaissons pas?
Ainsi la conscience fait de nous tous des lâches;
ainsi les couleurs natives de la résolution blêmissent
sous les pâles reflets de la pensée;
ainsi les entreprises les plus énergiques et les plus importantes
se détournent de leur cours, à cette idée,
et perdent le nom daction... Doucement, maintenant!
Voici la belle Ophélia... Nymphe, dans tes oraisons
souviens-toi de tous mes péchés.»


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2010)

Chez la grosse Adrienne de Montalant
Avec l'ami Jojo
Et avec l'ami Pierre
On allait boire nos vingt ans


----------



## Waxmaster C (4 Mars 2010)

vingt ans le bel âge, aucunes limites sauf celles qu'on s'imposent!


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

Waxmaster C a dit:


> vingt ans le bel âge, aucunes limites sauf celles qu'on s'imposent!



S'imposent non pas la contrition mais la joie de vivre, en principe


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Principe de réciprocité.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2010)

Réciprocité, quel mot barbare et dissonant.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (5 Mars 2010)

Dissonant, oh cher monde dissonant !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Une dissonance (antonyme de consonance) désigne la discordance dun ensemble de sons  accord ou intervalle  produisant une impression d'instabilité et de tension, et nécessitant une résolution. L'impression de dissonance varie selon le système musical adopté, le courant culturel, l'époque, les individus, etc.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

etc: abréviation courante de "et caetera" ou "et cetera"


----------



## tombom (6 Mars 2010)

"et cetera" ? non non non .. "et caetera" ! je te le dis moi !


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

Dis Moi, par les BB Brunes
Chef d'&#339;uvre de la chanson française

Extrait:
Dis moi si j'dois partir ou pas 
Dis moi ! hou hou
Dis moi si tu aimes ça Houna
Dis moi ! hou hou
Dis moi! Non je ne craquerai pas
Dis moi ! hou hou
Dis moi si tu aimes ça Houna
Car je suis fou de toi Houna
Quand tu n'm'appartiens pas !


----------



## tombom (6 Mars 2010)

tiens ! pas redondant comme paroles  !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Paroles de merde en plus&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2010)

Plus nul que quoi ?!
Que vos petits posts sans éloquence&#8230;
Que vos signatures t'as_vu_ma_config_tape-à-l'&#339;il&#8230;
Que vos blagues navrantes&#8230;

Non. Il faut nous dire où vous placez la barre de la merditude.
Que l'on puisse s'aligner dessus les enfants&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

Fanfarons à l'égo démesuré
Qui de leur piédestal nous toisent
Ils ne sont que le fiel
De cet univers virtuel...
D'ailleurs que sont-ils vraiment ?
Ce n'est pas si important....


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2010)

Importante est la chute.
Permettre de rebondir, elle doit&#8230;

C'est avec ces mots qu'un maître Jedi,
L'autre jour m'a apostrophé&#8230;
Il était tard, ma concentration vacillait
Aujourd'hui encore je doute,
De cette rencontre de canapé&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2010)

Rencontres de Canna paix à nos âmes... Il était à la noce


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

Noce sur le canapé en cuir ?
Non, finalement
Puisqu'il y faut rebondir 
En skai ce serait mieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Mieux vaut une conscience tranquille qu'une destinée prospère. J'aime mieux un bon sommeil qu'un bon lit.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2010)

Libellule, insecte invertébré.
La libellule                                    vit le jour au bord des étangs et des rivières.                                    
Son vol est silencieux et très rapide.
Moi je préfère le papillon
Qui me paraît moins pressé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Presser quelqu'un comme un citron.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (6 Mars 2010)

Citron, bon à presser nous sommes ! 

(je reviens plus avant quelques jours, je m'entraîne)


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Entraîne toi bien alors !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Alors vous bâtissez des maisons, parce que les pierres, elles, durent.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Durent, elles durent les vagues de l'océan&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2010)

L'océan, il t'emmerde.


----------



## Madeline (7 Mars 2010)

Emmerdes d'heure ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

Heure de se lever !


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Mars 2010)

levée du jour.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mars 2010)

jour de gloire, toujours éphémère


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

Mère de vices !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Les vices de la cour ont commencé la Révolution, les vices du peuple l'achèveront.


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2010)

Achèveront qui ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

Qui veux-tu achever ? lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------

lol ?!

Parce que certains ici trouvent ça drôle ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------

Drôle de situation que celle-ci&#8230;

Rire de l'achèvement de l'autre&#8230;

Non, non, non, c'est un tord&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

Tord boyaux ou tordu de rire ?


----------



## Madeline (7 Mars 2010)

Rire à gorges déployées ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Mars 2010)

Déployer déployer :rateau:.... on est en public quand même ! Un peut de retenue ! :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

La retenue je connais ça.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Mars 2010)

Ça va, ça va ! Fait pas le malin !! On t'as vu, tu t'es fait griller d'une minute !  (  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Minute papillon, je ne pouvais savoir que tu avais posté avant.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2010)

Avant, après, pendant


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2010)

Pendant ce temps, au pays merveilleux des bisounours, les petits bonbons verts continuaient de tomber et recouvraient maintenant tout le royaume. De mémoire d'ourson, on avait pas vu cela depuis des lustres. À tel point que les marguerites n'avaient même plus le temps de fleurir. Le chaman de la bande essayait en vain de faire pleuvoir des bonbons rouges. "C'est que j'aime les pastilles à la fraise" répétait-il à qui voulait l'entendre. "J'en peux plus de la menthe !" pouvait-on entendre au quatre coins du pays. Mais rien n'y faisait, aucune danse rituelle n'avait jusqu'à lors portée ces fruits&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mars 2010)

Fruit de la passion
J'aime quand tu touches 
Fruit de la passion
Ah ! c'est super 
Fruit de la passion
Francky c'est génial 
Fruit de la passion
Ton dessert mon amour :rose:
Fruit de la passion
Décidément c'est dément :love:
Fruit de la passion
Quelle aventure ! 
Fruit de la passion
Ça me fait soupirer :sleep:
Fruit de la passion...


----------



## Kinesam (10 Mars 2010)

... Passion de la femme ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

La Femme est un individu de sexe féminin de l'espèce humaine, l'individu de sexe masculin étant appelé l'homme. La femme et l'homme sont des mammifères de l'espèce Homo sapiens.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (10 Mars 2010)

Sapiens ! "nous sommes des Homos Sapiens !", en pensant à un film...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Les films sont plus harmonieux que la vie. Il n'y a pas d'embouteillage dans les films, il n'y a pas de temps mort.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mars 2010)

Mort d'une âme, mort des hommes&#8230; Fils de la vie !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

La vie des grands hommes nous rappelle Que nous aussi nous pouvons rendre notre vie sublime, Et laisser derrière nous, après la mort, Des empreintes sur le sable du temps.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2010)

Le sable du temps qui passe... et tout disparaît


----------



## tombom (11 Mars 2010)

dis !, parait que le fils de l'ex cousin de la belle mere de la concierge est tombé enciente , le savais tu ?
:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2010)

Savais-tu que dans la forme interrogative l'on pratique l'inversion du sujet, verbe ?
À quoi bon rappeler cette règle élémentaire de langage me direz-vous ?
Oui, à quoi bon&#8230;


----------



## tombom (11 Mars 2010)

bon vraiment, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2010)

Parles à mon .... cela me rappelle un proverbe.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2010)

Proverbe effectivement bien connu et largement employé en diverses circonstances. Mais je ne vois pas bien où tu veux en venir avec ce dernier, à moins que ce soit une pratique de médecine douce pour faire passer la migraine, héhé©&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Hélas ! On voit que de tout temps les petits ont pâti des sottises des grands.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Mars 2010)

Grands ou pas, êtres humains quand même&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2010)

Eu mains "quand m'aimeras tu ?" Jamais ai-je toujours répondu


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Répondu toi même !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Même puceau, un homme est un homme, même puceau, même tout seul. Mais une femme n'est entière qu'autant qu'elle est une moitié.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Moitié homme moitié humain&#8230; Tel est son destin.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Le destin c'est simplement la forme accélérée du temps.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2010)

Ah qu'c'est les raies du temps a dit not' Johnny


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2010)

Ni dieu ni maitre, aurait dit le grand Jean


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mars 2010)

J'en pense pas moins


----------



## Madeline (15 Mars 2010)

Moins tu penses... mieux tu te sens


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2010)

Sens tu l'air frais qui parfurme ces forums ?


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Mars 2010)

faux rhum : un genre de breuvage frelaté qui sert à la production des brèves de comptoir.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Le comptoir d'un café est le parlement du peuple.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2010)

Peuples debout et combattez


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Ne combattez l'opinion de personne ; songez que, si l'on voulait dissuader les gens de toutes les absurdités auxquelles ils croient, on n'en aurait pas fini, quand on atteindrait l'âge de Mathusalem.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2010)

M'as tu Salem envoyé tes sorcières ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mars 2010)

Orcières est située dans la haute vallée du Champsaur, au bord du Drac noir. La station de ski se situe à Merlette, environ 5 kilomètres plus loin&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mars 2010)

Loin de mes yeux&#8230; Loin de mon coeur !


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2010)

Coeur de pirate.


----------



## Muti (16 Mars 2010)

Venir au chaud avec vous jouer

trop tard

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------




thunderheart a dit:


> Coeur de pirate.



Piraterie :affraid: c'est interdit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Interdit d'interdire.


----------



## tombom (16 Mars 2010)

un, (bis) , ter ... dire et redire... toujours repeter sans que jamais ca ne rentre ...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2010)

Rentre pas bourré du boulot comme ça tous les jours
Tu ne vois donc pas ce que cela te fais faire



Muti a dit:


> Venir au chaud avec vous jouer
> trop tard
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------
> Piraterie :affraid: c'est interdit



Ta femme va finir par s'en apercevoir et là il sera trop tard
Fais-toi aider pendant qu'il en est encore temps
Hein ?!


----------



## Madeline (17 Mars 2010)

Hein ! mais ce n'est pas très poli de dire Hein !
où as-tu été élevé... ou alors tu n'as pas été élevé tu as juste été nourri... nom mais...


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2010)

Mais c'est une fort belle journée qui commence. Hormis le fait que j'ai failli m'étouffer ce matin en dégustant du miel à la cuiller et en éternuant. Plus belle la vie.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2010)

Plus belle la vie... Si tu n'avales pas la cuillère avec le miel


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2010)

Le miel et les abeilles, encore une grande série.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

La série de meurtres ne s'arrête pas.


----------



## tombom (17 Mars 2010)

l'arrete passe mieux avec du pain ... peux etre que pour le miel ca pourrait etre une solution ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2010)

Solution, solution... une seule solution, la ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

La liberté de penser.


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2010)

Penser ! Penser ! Mais j'arrête pas de penser ! Et plus j'y pense, au fait de penser sans arrêt, plus je pense arrêter de penser ! Oui ! Plus de pensées ! Je pense qu'à la place, je vais me dépenser&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2010)

Des pensées, jours et nuits, m'assaillent...


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

Masses... Haïe ! Fais doucement !


----------



## tombom (19 Mars 2010)

doucement ? mais quoi... c'est toi la chochotte !


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

chow chow te dit, ouah ouah... En chinois bien sur


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

Sur le thème du chien, je crois que j'ai une bonne blague&#8230; Qui mange un chien chie ouah ouah&#8230; elle est bonne, hein ?! ptdr ! lol ! mdr !


----------



## tombom (19 Mars 2010)

elle est bonne  cette meuf ? non, on dit " elle est physiquement intelligente"... ca passe de suite mieux ^^


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

Mieux vaut que tu changes tes lunettes car t'as loupé le dernier mot qui était mdr&#8230;


----------



## tombom (19 Mars 2010)

mdr, oui mais ca ne m'enchantais pas trop, j'esperais que personne n'y verais rien...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

Rien que le dernier mot&#8230; 
Et tu croyais (naïvement) que l'on y verrait rien&#8230;
Ce n'est pas parce que nos yeux sont usés par certaines images imbuvables que l'on ne reste pas vigilant&#8230;
Aller, je t'en laisse un facile&#8230;


----------



## tombom (19 Mars 2010)

facilement envisageable que maintenant, tu m'aies a l'oeil...


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2010)

L'oeil du tigre, cela me rappelle un film imbuvable.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Imbuvable ce mauvais whisky frelaté.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2010)

Frelatez donc cette barrique que je destine à l'exportation. Ces conos n'y verront que du feu et l'on se ferra des burnes en or&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Or vaut ce qu'or vaut.


----------



## Madeline (20 Mars 2010)

Vaut son pesant d'or *le printemps* tout nouveau !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2010)

Nouveau printemps, nouvelles idées, nouveaux objectifs, nouvelle année&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (20 Mars 2010)

nouvelle année...nouvelle année c'est vite dit !! on est au mois de mars, tout de même ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mars 2010)

même pas mal !


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Malheur aux Anglois... Ils ont perdu


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2010)

Perdu dans la foule, je ne me rendais plus compte de ce qui pouvait m'importer. Je suivais tel une fourmi, la flopée des employés qui comme moi se rendaient de 10 heures à 19 heures, du lundi au vendredi au bureau. À force d'habitude, je n'envisageais même plus que l'on puisse travailler en dehors de ce temps. Mais un jour, j'ai rencontré cette bouteille de lait. Elle n'était pas comme les autres, son bouchon, son galbe, tout en elle me plaisait. Un seul hic, l'échoppe n'ouvrait que tard le soir. J'avais beau retarder mon heure de sortie du bureau 19h15, 19h30, 20h00 rien n'y faisait. Le rideau était toujours baissé. Arrivé chez moi, j'avais beau appeler à 21h00, 22h00 et même 23h00, rien, le répondeur s'enclenchait sans que je n'ose laisser un message. vous imaginez, après l'annonce : "Bonjour, vous êtes bien sur le répondeur de la boutique du lait. Nous sommes ouvert de 01 heures à 07 heures du mardi au jeudi et de 03 heures à 07 heures les vendredi et samedi" je ne me vois pas asséner un : " Pourquoi n'ouvrez vous pas à des heures correctes que je puisse enfin m'offrir cette bouteille de lait ?"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Le laid, le beau
Le dur, le mou
Qui a un grand cou
Le gros touffu
Le p'tit joufflu
Le grand ridé
Le mont pelé
Tout tout tout tout
Je vous dirai tout sur le zizi.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2010)

Zizi Jeanmaire et ses jambes, ses jolies jambes?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Les jambes permettent aux hommes de marcher et aux femmes de faire leur chemin.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2010)

Chemins de traverses, hors des sentiers battus


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Battu ou content, ton avocat est toujours gagnant.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Oups !  trompé


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

trompe et défense... A n'en pas douter un éléphant


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2010)

Et les faons gambadaient gaiement dans bois à la lumière éthérée...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

Thérèse Raquin est le troisième roman d'Émile Zola publié en 1867. 
Ce premier livre fait connaître l'écrivain du public littéraire parisien. 
Déjà on distingue des caractéristiques du naturalisme que Zola développera avec succès plus tard dans son cycle sur la famille des Rougon-Macquart.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

Mac car je le vaut bien :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Thérèse Raquin est le (...]



éthérée vs Thérèse ???

Bien mal acquis ne profite jamais, a priori


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

A pris au risque d'aller en prison


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

thunderheart a dit:


> éthérée vs Thérèse ???



Pourquoi pas ...  

Prison Bound est un album de Social Distortion


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

dis tortionnaire des mots...Ethéré :rateau::rateau:


----------



## tombom (22 Mars 2010)

éterrer, deterrer, enterrer... moi j'ai tout fait. je ne comprend pas... j'ai un petit probleme dans ma plantation... pourquoi ca pousse pas ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0aarzs6mHw&feature=related


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Pas de règles, pas de lois, pas de commandements, pas de frontières, pas de barrières, donc pas de limites.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

Pas de limites non plus à nos rêves


----------



## Madeline (23 Mars 2010)

rêves en couleurs bien sûr ! c'est vers cette destination que je vais me diriger d'ici 5 minutes


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2010)

minutes de rêve qu'un sommeil apaisé


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2010)

Happé, séduit, je le fus par cette personnalité dithyrambique...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2010)

Biquette de Monsieur Seguin, 
Blanquette, 
émouvante et inoubliable, 
héroïne des célèbres Lettres De Mon Moulin, 
de Daudet Alphonse.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Al fonce droit dans le mur!


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2010)

Lemurien peut faire référence à :
un animal de la famille des Lemuridae,
un habitant de Lémurie, un continent hypothétique.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2010)

Hippo, tes tics sont le régal de tes oiseaux nettoyeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Les nettoyeurs attendent.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Ah, tant de belles choses ici et là!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

La magie nous entraîne dans un monde merveilleux où tout devient possible... suivons-la !


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Suivons la petite Alice, elle se rend au pays des merveilles.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2010)

Merveilles du monde, dilatez nos pupilles.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2010)

Pupilles gustatives !


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Gustatives? Les pupilles? Remarque, pourquoi pas, goûter avec les yeux, c'est pas inconcevable!


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2010)

Inconcevable, peut-être pas effectivement...
Avec le printemps et les t° qui remontent...
Mes pupilles vont devenir très gustatives... 
Héhé©...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Le hehe, ou kihehe, est une langue bantoue parlée en Tanzanie dans la région dIringa par près de 805 000 personnes en 2006. Cest la langue maternelle des Hehes.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

Hé ! Hespérides... Les nymphes grecques du couchant :love:


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

champ (du latin _campus_): espace défini et ouvert, parcelle de terre cultivée ou terrain réservé à une activité spécifique. Par extension de sens, un champ est une étendue virtuelle dans un domaine donné, par exemple champ d'application ou champ d'action


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

action : titre de propriété qui correspond à une part de capital de société. Son détenteur, appelé actionnaire, a plusieurs droits en contrepartie du capital investit dans la société. Ces droits sont divers. Chaque type dacteur économique leur donne un degré d'importance différent.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

Différend: Contestation sur quelque point déterminé.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Déterminé: Résolu, rempli de détermination.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2010)

Dès termination, je recommence mon oeuvre diffamatoire et tarabiscotée.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2010)

tarabiscoté : affété, alambiqué, amphigourique, ampoulé, byzantin bref tordu


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

tordu terdi tardarghhhh urghi tohuduit ? (blurps)


----------



## tombom (25 Mars 2010)

blurps... gloups... journée de merde


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

La merditude des choses.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Ch'ose même pas imaginer la prochaine réponse...


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2010)

Raie poncée, cheveux gominés


----------



## tombom (25 Mars 2010)

gominés veut manzer Titi : "au, z'ai cu voi un gominé" qu'il disait le canari


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2010)

riz au lait, comme dit le matador


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Matt adore le cinéma, plus particulièrement le cinéma d'horreur.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2010)

Horreur, malheur


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2010)

Mâle, heureusement que le principe femelle existe.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Existences insignifiantes, aux désastreuses conséquences.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2010)

Con, c'est quand ce jour tant attendu ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Ah, tendu?


----------



## tombom (26 Mars 2010)

tendu oui ! comme un string


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2010)

string et autres dessous dessus


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2010)

Merci à Raymond D. 
"Alors, là-dessus... 
quelqu'un est-il allé raconter à celui du dessous 
qu'il avait vu sa femme bras dessus, 
bras dessous avec celui du dessus? 
toujours est-il que celui du dessous 
l'a su! 
et un jour que la femme du dessous 
était allée rejoindre celui du dessus 
comme elle retirait ses dessous... 
et lui, ses dessus..."


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Au-dessus de l'ennui vient la philosophie.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Philosophie de comptoir, ou philosophie du soir?


----------



## Madeline (27 Mars 2010)

Soir d'ivresse hivernale...  ou peut-être bien infernale !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Infernal est le monde d'aujourd'hui et de demain.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2010)

Deux mains pour des jeux à deux... De vilains ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

A vilain, vilain et demi.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2010)

Et Demy créait les Demoiselles de Rochefort


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zOr0E7aUVY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zOr0E7aUVY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Rochefort (prononcer [&#641;&#596;&#643;.f&#596;&#641;]) est une commune française, située dans le département de la Charente-Maritime et la région Poitou-Charentes.


----------



## tombom (27 Mars 2010)

edit : grilllé 


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa [dernier mot de la video]... vous me faites mal docteur !!! pas si profond !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

charentes : c'est bien connu : deux charentais = 1 bordelais


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

La profondeur de votre anus me laisse sans voix.


----------



## tombom (27 Mars 2010)

voie de secours parfois...


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Parfois ça fait mal...


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2010)

Malle de voyage, ouvres toi et dévoile tes trésors exotiques...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

L'exotisme (du grec tardif exô- « au-dehors », exôtikos « étranger, extérieur ») est une attitude culturelle de goût pour l'étranger.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

*L'étranger* est un roman de Camus Albert, écrivain de profession, 
et qui commence par "aujourd"hui maman est morte".


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

La mort ne vous concerne ni mort ni vif : vif parce que vous êtes ; mort parce que vous n'êtes plus.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Plus encore!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Encore toi sur ce fil ?


----------



## tombom (28 Mars 2010)

files dans ta chambre vilain corentin :love:


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2010)

_&#8212; Fil de l'amitié, bonsoir. Que puis-je pour vous ?
&#8212; J'appelle pour avoir des nouvelles d'un ami&#8230;
&#8212; Comment voulez-vous que je vous renseigne ? J'assure simplement la permanence&#8230;
&#8212; Vous ne le connaissez donc pas, cet ami ?
&#8212; Bien sûr que non !? Je peux uniquement vous soutenir dans une situation donnée&#8230;
&#8212; C'est-à-dire ?
&#8212; Ah non ! C'est à vous de me dire&#8230;
&#8212; Bah, j'appelle pour avoir des nouvelles d'un ami&#8230;
&#8212; &#8230;_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

C0rentin fait parti de mes amis&#8230;
Ce n'est pas de lui que je parlais à l'instant&#8230;
Et pourtant, c'est bien lui que je comptait suivre avec ce billet&#8230;
Satané rechargement de page qui n'a pas pris en compte le suivant&#8230;
tout est mélangé maintenant&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (28 Mars 2010)

Maintenant, tout est fini&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2010)

Fini, tu dis ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Dis moi pas que c'est pas possible ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Possible interruption de service ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

 Service d'étages disponible dans cet hôtel, Mademoiselle.
 Vous me rassurez, Monsieur. J'eusse un instant cru que vous ne tourniez au minimum syndical.
 Oui mais non. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je vous souhaite un bon séjour dans notre hôtel, Mademoiselle.


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Service auquel on répugne n'est plus un service!


----------



## Dagui (28 Mars 2010)

Service à café, mais qu'as tu fait au lait ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2010)

Lait ?!
N'ai-je pas déjà écris un truc là-dessus ?
Sûrement, donc plus grand chose à en dire !
De toute façon, j'en consomme peu&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

J'en consomme peu parce que j'ai un boitier additionnel et donc je vais plus loin et comme je vais plus loin, bah je consomme moins!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Moins de haine, moins de guerre Moins de larmes et moins de sang Moins d'espoir d'être puissant Moins de pouvoir et moins d'argent Et plus de sentiments.


----------



## Dagui (28 Mars 2010)

Cent Tim ment[ent] sur leurs sentiments intimes. Et Tim Cook les bannie, car on ne plaisante pas avec la pomme croquée. Tel est le péché originel.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Pêcher au Riginel, c'est où ça?

Et quid d'une pêche à la mouche en Mongolie?


----------



## Dagui (28 Mars 2010)

Mon golie est arrivé ce matin ! Je m'en vais de ce pas le déballer !


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Des balles et des raquettes?
Tu veux faire un tennis?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

J'suis là pour dîner, ça s'voit pas ? 

D'élevage ou sauvage ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Sauvage!

Y'a un lâcher de prévu pour bientôt?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2010)

Bientôt le cri du cormoran le soir au-dessus des jonques.


----------



## MacSedik (29 Mars 2010)

Jonquille poussa quand le narcissisme triompha!


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Triomphalement, il quitta le trône, après avoir fini le rouleau...


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)

Rouleaux? C'est ça...Rouleaux!
Oui, selon les sondages, les Français consomment cinquante-huit rouleaux annuels de papier hygiénique par tête. Qu'est-ce qu'ils entendent par tête ?


----------



## tombom (29 Mars 2010)

tete de cul


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

Cul en l'air.


----------



## tombom (29 Mars 2010)

l'air de rien


----------



## Dagui (29 Mars 2010)

L'air de rien, c'est l'heure de s'envoyer en l'air, comme on le faisait si bien à l'ère Edo dit la geisha.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Geisha d'accord, mais à quel prix!


----------



## Dagui (29 Mars 2010)

Qu'elle prie sur l'autel, ou à l'hôtel premier prix, le principal c'est qu'elle y prit du plaisir.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Crois-tu qu'elle aime ça?


----------



## tombom (29 Mars 2010)

ca tu ne le sauras qu'a sa tete et ses cris


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

Le Cri (Skrik, 1893) est un tableau expressionniste de l'artiste norvégien Edvard Munch.


----------



## Dagui (29 Mars 2010)

Munchieur, veuillez ne pas parler la bouche pleine.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Pleines? Non moi je les préfères sobres, pas besoin de ce genre de recours immondes!


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)

Immondes tel étaient ces êtres qui chiaient sur la bienséance ... À la recherche de la fécalité.​


----------



## Dagui (29 Mars 2010)

Faits, qualité, intégrité. Telles sont les qualités rêvées du journaliste.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2010)

Journalistes !! Aucun commentaire&#8230;


----------



## Dagui (29 Mars 2010)

Comment taire une réponse qui fera les choux gras de la presse, et le buzz sur la toile. Avec la langue de bois pardi !


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Pars, dit-il, et ne reviens jamais!


----------



## Nanok (30 Mars 2010)

Jamais? N'est pas là un mot à ne jamais prononcer?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2010)

Prononcez après moi : je suis un sale branleur...


----------



## rabisse (30 Mars 2010)

Prends l'heure...mais à deux. Toutes ces heures de bonheur, on les a pour la vie, mais les heures perdues ne se rattrapent jamais.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Jamais tu n'oublieras...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

Oublier ! Oublier le mal qu'on nous a fait, n'est-ce pas la meilleure preuve de charité ?


----------



## Nanok (30 Mars 2010)

Charité chrétienne ou charité tout court, la religion n'y ajoute qu'un élément superfétatoire


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2010)

Super, fais Tatoire à sa Moman, la remerciant de l'avoir d'un tel prénom affublé.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Affublé d'un troisième bras, il prit ses jambes à son cou.


----------



## Dagui (30 Mars 2010)

Courageux ne fut-il pas, en prenant ainsi la fuite.


----------



## rabisse (30 Mars 2010)

J'prend la fuite
J'aime jouer avec la dynamite
Quand ça craque, ça fait pschtt
Crac, j'allume la mèche et puis pschtt
Je fais exit
Leurs p'tits coeurs palpitent
Tandis qu'elles s'excitent
Qu'elles s'envoient au zénith


----------



## Dagui (30 Mars 2010)

Zénitheur, ton zénitheur ze suis, Luc Marche au Ciel.


----------



## Nanok (31 Mars 2010)

Ciel ! Mon mari qui marie sa Marie m'a ri au nez en apprenant qu'elle était déjà mariée


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2010)

Mariées, vous dites ?! Et à l'église ?!
Il y a un truc, vous me faites marcher.
Ou alors elles sont allées à Las Vegas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Las Vegas parano.


----------



## rabisse (31 Mars 2010)

Paranoïaque à force de penser que les autres pensent que nous le sommes ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2010)

Sommes nous des journalistes Gonzo ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJwGlZFYFcw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJwGlZFYFcw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2010)

Man, c'est pas le même Gonzo


----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)

Gonzolez Fou, ma Chère, Che ne Fous tuerais Pas Foyons ! (bon pour le suivant on peut remplacer Foyons par Voyons hein...)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Hein ? C'est dur d'avoir un cerveau ...


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

Un cerf vaut 2 biches .... Ouillllle le machoooo


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2010)

Le macho il t'emmerde.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

En mer de chine à pied


----------



## rabisse (1 Avril 2010)

Merde! Il faut être fou pour créer le homard !
 Dieu a dû se rendre compte de sa connerie, c'est pour ça qu'il a créé l'homme ; il s'est dit, une fois la connerie faite : "merde, il faut que je crée quelque chose qui bouffe le homard maintenant".


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2010)

Maintenant, suite à son post toasted par le Blork, Rabisse est dans la merde


----------



## rabisse (1 Avril 2010)

Merde....
 Là où ça sent la merde ça sent l'être. (Antonin Artaud)


----------



## Madeline (2 Avril 2010)

Être... ou ne pas être...
Là est la question !

heu... !!! :rose:
je n'ai pas pu résister


----------



## Nanok (2 Avril 2010)

Résister tu n'as pas pu et on peut le comprendre...peut être aurais tu pu toutefois être plus "Machiavel" comme se plait à le dire Mickael Vendetta et sa maîtrise parfaite des adjectifs


----------



## Gronounours (2 Avril 2010)

Les adjectifs, ils t'emmerdent.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2010)

_&#8212; Emmerde !
&#8212; Mais c'est une grossièreté ça !
&#8212; Ouais ! Et tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les grossièretés ?
&#8212; Non ?!
&#8212; Elles t'emmerdent !_


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

T'emmerdent aussi ces gens là !


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2010)

Ces gens là ils t'emmerdent.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

T'emmerdent ces mots !


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Mots tifs pour ne pas couper les cheveux en quatre


----------



## tombom (2 Avril 2010)

cas tres redondant ces derniers temps


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2010)

tombom a dit:


> cas tres redondant ces derniers temps



Ces derniers temps, on s'emmerde.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

En mer de Marmara on se détend


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Détends toi aussi longtemps que possible !


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Détends toi aussi longtemps que possible !



Possible, mais je t'emmerde.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

T'emmerde qui tu veux ! Non mais !


----------



## tombom (2 Avril 2010)

mais vous avez un probleme avec votre transit intestinal en ce moment  ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Moment présent&#8230;


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Présentement, j'ai pas d'idée...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Idée évanouissante&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Senteur... (on y retourne)
Les poètes anciens chantaient les senteurs de la terre et les grillons. Maintenant nous contournons les champs, et fuyons la zone chimique des fermes.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2010)

Ferme la, tu nous emmerde!


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Non je l'ouvre;
*"Camarade...*
(de mémoire)
*...La préoccupation des riches n'est jamais très loin des aspirations des pauvres..."*


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2010)

Ah ben oui mai si on respecte plus la règle ça va vite être le merdier.


----------



## Macbeth (2 Avril 2010)

merdier Joyeux, confusion Gaie, Bordel réjouissant.


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> merdier Joyeux, confusion Gaie, Bordel réjouissant.



Rejouit sans moi, alors. Fais ce que tu veux, mais reste discret, merde !


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Merde alors, on dirait que ça va tourner à l'orgie!


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

A l'Orgie!
Heureux est l'homme qui s'endort en se disant qu'il a fait ce qu'il pouvait faire.


----------



## tombom (2 Avril 2010)

faire qu'il a pu faire... dans la limite de la descence.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2010)

Des sens interdits partout franchement ça m'emmerde!


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Merde, Taosted..

*DESCENCE*... :rateau: décence, d'essence, des sens, descend-ce ...
Joli mot tiroir!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Les tiroirs échafaudés les uns sur les autres.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2010)

Autre temps, autres m&#339;urs et toujours le pif dans les emmerdes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

L'emmerde c'est tous les jours.


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Journellement, tout corps plongé dans un flux d'emmerdements pivote de façon à lui offrir sa surface maximale.


----------



## Dagui (2 Avril 2010)

Maxime a le trou d'balle gercé, ce qui l'empêche de péter plus haut que son cul.


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Cul-béni de Maxime, pourtant la dernière fois avec le furoncle qu'il avait sur les hémorroïdes...


----------



## Dagui (2 Avril 2010)

Hé ! Mort aux ideuses maximes et autres expressions, gouffres du langage, juste bonnes à jouer au Bobo cultivé en soirée mondaine.


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Mon dais ne dénigre pas ma haute extraction d'*ar Faoued* . 
pour le reste...


----------



## Dagui (2 Avril 2010)

Le restaurateur, orateur, ne demanda pas son reste, et parti restauré après avoir englouti les restes : raton laveur sur lit de coeurs de prédateurs.


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

-_Pré, date, heure, mais mon ami vous n'y pensez pas!
-Si.
-Pas un douelle tout de même... mais enfin, il va vous touiller!_


----------



## Dagui (2 Avril 2010)

Tout ié-mou que tu es, tu n'en reste pas moins courageux, malgré les sobriquets proférés par des sots à ton égard, te traitant de poule mouillée. Les gueux !


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

mouillez les geumes à grand renfort de rhum, laissez longtemps reposé, puis..


----------



## Dagui (2 Avril 2010)

Puis puisez dans votre imagination pour élucider cette fin mystère survenu à nos compère en-rhumés. No rumeur, mais des rhumeur, de la liqueur et des jeunes filles en fleur ! À vos plumes !


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Avril 2010)

Plumes! Plumes! Apportez moi du goudron et des Plumes! Que ce père, comprenez pair au cinq as se tienne à présent à carreau, à défaut d'avoir du coeur, sans lequel il n'est qu'un roi de pique en soif de trèfle, mais qui ne finira qu'à recevoir un coup de bâton, ce qui reviens finalement au même...


----------



## Madeline (3 Avril 2010)

Même avec des plumes...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Avril 2010)

Plumes d'indien ?!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

L'indien dans la ville ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2010)

Vil coyotte, tu cours plus vite que la souris...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Souris au monde et le monde te sourira.


----------



## Dagui (3 Avril 2010)

Le sourd ira où le vent l'emportera, tel un aveugle, n'écoutant que ses pieds, qui se poursuivent inlassablement, l'un chassant l'autre. Ainsi il arrivera au pays des aveugles, où le roi est borgne, mais pas borné ni Ivoirien.


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Y voit rien, il fait tout noir.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Le Noir a été un homme sans histoire parce qu'on l'a considéré comme dépourvu de culture digne d'intérêt.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Avril 2010)

Intérêt ou pas, l'iPad part pas mal !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Le mal qui nous fait mal, n'est pas le mal qui nous arrive mais le mal qu'on fait aux autres.


----------



## rabisse (3 Avril 2010)

Autre temps, autres moeurs, entre-temps, l'autre meurt.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2010)

L'autre meurtrissure, celle que le temps nous inflige


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2010)

Infliges moi mes sévices préférés.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

Préférez le fouet aux menottes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Menotter par la réalité.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Ray a littéralement pété les plombs.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Avril 2010)

Plombs, amiantes, que de variétés !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2010)

Va, ris, été comme hiver.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Hiver rigoureux. Un hiver où règne une température hivernale.


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)

Hivernale...
 Dans linterminable -Ennui de la plaine, La neige incertaine-Luit comme du sable.Le ciel est de cuivre-Sans lueur aucune, On croirait voir vivre -Et mourir la lune.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

L'une est l'autre, alors qui est-elle, diantre?!


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)

L'une est l'autre, alors qui est-elle, diantre?! Seul un discret grain de beauté, riveté au-dessus de l'omoplate droite, distingue les soeurs jumelles.


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2010)

Jumelles !!! eh oui j'ai le bonheur d'être grand-mère de deux jumelles! C'est tout simplement magique !


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Magique ou non, la Prestidigitation est un art magnifique.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Magnifique, comme le BMW X6...


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2010)

X6 touché, coulé


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Coulé, comme le Titanic !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Avril 2010)

Le titanic il t'emmerde.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Emmerde tout alors !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Alors vous bâtissez des maisons, parce que les pierres, elles, durent.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Dure sera la chute.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

La chute des civilisations est le plus frappant et en même temps le plus obscur de tous les phénomènes de l'histoire.


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

L'histoire est toujours écrite par les vainqueurs.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Le vainqueur ne croit pas au hasard.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Hasard des choses&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Les choses et les phénomènes se transforment, passent à leurs opposés, reviennent changés, mais ce qui fait que les choses sont les choses n'est pas une chose et reste fixe.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Fixe, comme le théorème de ce fameux point&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Point de sexualité ce soir.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2010)

Ce Suarez est un enfant d'la balle.


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

L'aballera ou l'aballera ba za zoupe ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Soupir ...  ... Le dernier soupir qui reste des choses: Le Nom.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Au nom de qui, au nom de quoi Verser le sang d'un innocent. Au nom de qui, au nom de quoi Vouloir du mal à un enfant.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Enfants des étoiles, poussières nous deviendrons.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2010)

Deviendrons rien du tout !!!
Justes bonnes à allumer un feu !!!
Encore faut-il avoir oser les imprimer ces photos de merde !!!


----------



## Madeline (7 Avril 2010)

Mer de Chine? C'est la plus belle des mer... incontestablement !


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Ment beaucoup à force d'entendre dire.


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Tendre Directeur, je te conchie, je t'exècre et je t'excrète !!


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

L'excrétion est primordiale, il y a le dire d'une fêlure : le vertige devant la bête, la boue, en un mot, l'excrétion. C'est à ce niveau qu'on peut comprendre comment le mugissement de Macbeth, qui s'ouvrait sur une nausée, se termine par un salut. La bouderie rancunière, complaisante et horrifiée, a-t-elle été soudain dissipée par une courageuse décision de passer outre ? Ou bien le désir ne s'est-il dégagé de la honte, du dégoût, de l'angoisse, que pour verser dans l'imaginaire d'une utopie ?


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Utopie, comme Ulysse 31&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Le 31 mai est le 151 e jour de l'année (152 e en cas d'année bissextile) du calendrier grégorien.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Grégorien toi même !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Même puceau, un homme est un homme, même puceau, même tout seul. Mais une femme n'est entière qu'autant qu'elle est une moitié.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Moitié course, moitié jeu, tel est son nom !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Le nom du plus grand des inventeurs : accident.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Accident du travail ? 36 15 code "bobo à la main".


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

Main aux fesses!


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Fesses énoooooormes !


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2010)

FES, ses normes arabo-musulmanes


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2010)

Muse, Ulmane était d'une beauté superfétatoire.


----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)

La super fée Tatoire était une belle Connasse.


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Connasse ?!...
Fichtre, diantre !...
Est-elle suffisamment "pourvue", alors au moins ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Le moins mauvais gouvernement est celui qui se montre le moins, que l'on sent le moins et que l'on paie le moins cher.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

Cher, c'est pas la bonne femme affreuse qui chantait avec Sonny?


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2010)

Son ignorance est une bénédiction, mais pour que la bénédiction soit complète l'ignorance doit être si profonde, qu'elle ne se soupçonne pas elle-même. Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Dagui (8 Avril 2010)

Ed, gare à l'âne Poe ! Il est vicieux, têtue et mal embouché, surtout quand on vient de lui lire "Le Chat noir". Il en rue de frisson.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Frissons dans l'échine, sûrement le temps de se retirer en vitesse&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2010)

Vitesse et précipitation, de la France sont les deux mamelles.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Mamelles : Les Mamelles sont deux sommets situés dans le parc national de la Guadeloupe, dans l'île de Basse-Terre: * le piton de Pigeon * le piton de Petit-Bourg .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons Plus ça devient vieux, plus ça devient con.


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Le vrai con est con. Celui qui n'est pas un vrai con n'est pas plus con qu'un autre. Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire ; quand on est con, on est con.


----------



## LeProf (9 Avril 2010)

Qu'on se le dise... je suis de retour !
Certains soupireront, d'autres applaudiront.... quand à moi, je demeurerais, impassible, le roi des cons !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Connais-moi si tu peux, ô passant, connais-moi ! Je suis ce que tu crois, et suis tout le contraire.


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Traire? Que tous les cons aillent se faire traire, mais tu n'y penses pas, m'enfin!
Que les cons puissent jouir enfin des joies terrestres sans se faire taxer de concupiscence.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

La concupiscence est un terme qui désigne, dans la théologie chrétienne, le penchant à jouir des biens terrestres soit, de manière plus générale, le désir des plaisirs sensuels, assimilant la concupiscence au « foyer du péché » (concupiscentiam vel fomitem). La concupiscence est parfois confondue avec la seule libido freudienne, c'est-à-dire la forme primitive du désir sexuel.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Sexuellement parlant, il ne vivait que de fantasmes morbides, obsédé par ses pulsions nécrophiles.


----------



## anntraxh (9 Avril 2010)

phile   & as fogg ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Fog'on gause!... :rateau: (allez un p'tit tour dans l'n'importe quoi!)


----------



## Macuserman (9 Avril 2010)

Quoi ce bordel (le point d'interrogation n'est pas considéré comme "caractère" mais je l'enlève&#8230; ).


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2010)

Enlèves tu le bas ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Bahhhhh pourquoi pas,&#8230; Mais bon, c'est pas le moment !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Le moment c'est maintenant et maintenant c'est le moment.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Moment de se reposer !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Reposer. Cesser de déranger.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Déranger le héron cendré pendant qu'il dort&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Ne dort pas pour dormir, mais pour agir.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Agir la nuit, silence mais efficacité !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

L'efficacité est détruit par le cynisme.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Cynisme, comme Diogène&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Diogène que la légende a accumulé le plus d'anecdotes et de bons mots.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Mots savant à ce moment&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Le moment du choix et de l'action.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Action ! Ça tourne...


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Ca tourne en rond.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Rond de dos !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Le dos de la médaille.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Avril 2010)

Médaille en chocolat !


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Choc collatéral duquel Colas ressorti indemne mais pas son damné agresseur. Ni sa soeur d'ailleurs. Ce tragique événement eu lieu à Pâques. La sépulture fut donc enrobée de chocolat et Pascale, la défunte, d'une robe Jeff de Bruges. Les cloches tintèrent et l'agneau poussa son dernier bêlement.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le Bêlement de lagneau (I dashur armik).


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

A r'mis quelques bières au frais.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Frais, comme le bon fromage !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le fromage fait tout digérer, sauf lui-même.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Même pas vrai !&#8230; Bon, d'accord, un peu, mais quand même&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Même l'idée qu'il n'en peut supporter davantage.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Davantage de chocolat, et c'est la crise de foie !


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Foie gras?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Gras toi même !


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Même pas!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Pas de mari, pas de couple, pas de famille. Comment peut-on être deux, pourquoi n'est-on pas tous à chacun ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Chacun est prédétermine parce que le monsieur là haut, il en a décidé autrement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Autrement : pas mieux.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Mieux, toujours mieux, les hommes ne se satisfaisant jamais du bien, ils cherchent toujours le "mieux". Quel dommage !


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Dommage ou non, c'est pas demain la veille que ça risque de changer...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Changer de boulot occasionne un décalage horaire plus important que de changer de continent.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2010)

Continent, incontinent, dans quel camp situes tu ton camp ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le camp de ceux qui souffrent.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Souffrent en silence, les mendiants de la capitale&#8230;


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Capitale du Mozambique: Maputo.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Maputo toi même !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

La même vaine caresse dans le noir.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Noir, comme le mur de ce pays traversant la lande et serpentant d'un bout à l'autre des rêves des habitants&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Les habitants du continent ont une vie sexuelle, les Anglais ont des bouillottes d'eau chaude.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Chaude lapine dans ce cas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le cas échéant, au cas échéant : le cas, la situation envisagée étant supposée advenir.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Advenir, c'est un beau mot je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Trouve le mal sans qu'on le cherche.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Cherche mon chargeur iPhone !


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Iphone V1, 3G, ou 3GS ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

3GS, le meilleur !


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

3G Spécial speed. Et bientôt le 3GT HD de la mort qui tue sa race.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Avril 2010)

Race iPhone surtout oui !


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est pas faux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le faux est très proche du vrai.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Vrai, mais ça reste faux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Faux c'est juste.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

""Juste" son prénom. Monsieur Pignon ? Votre prénom à vous, c'est François, c'est juste ?"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Juste le blanc.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Blanc... J'ai une préférence pour le rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Le rouge c'est la couleur de la lutte.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

La lutherie, ou l'art de produire de beaux instruments.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Un instrument essentiel de l'action mentale.


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Mental, emmental dans le Cantal mangé par Chantal. Qui prit un quintal d'un coup. Du coup régime aussi sec assuré pour la préssurer de ses calories en excès adipeux. Un petit peu. Beaucoup. À la folie, la jolie Julie, soeur de Chantal, lui conseilla Weight Watcher.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Weight Watcher ? Que signifie ce système de points autorisés et comment les calcule-t-on ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Thon rouge, ou saumon pour tes sushis ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2010)

Sue chie partout, c'est pour cela qu'on la retrouve sans coup férir.


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Fait rire à coup sûr avec son incontinence incongrue.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2010)

Un congre ! Huuuu, on va faire une bonne soupe.


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Soupe au lait, soupière, soupape et non pas sous le pape, même si c'est d'actualité... Soupir.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Un soupir est un reproche au présent, un sourire au passé.


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Passez votre chemin soupirants, la belle n'a que faire de vos soupirs. Au pire elle finira veille fille, au mieux, avec un Prince charmant et une tripotée de bambins, bons à jeter avec l'eau du bain. Et du bon vin pour les supporter tous, surtout Monsieur. Et oui, charmant donc coureur de jupons sous les ponts et autres lieux plus ou moins fréquentables.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Fréquentable, l'êtes-vous?


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Vous l'êtes table frais quand ? Pardon, je la refais dans l'ordre et avec le décodeur p'tit nég' : Quand vous êtes à table vous êtes frais ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Frais et dispo !


----------



## Dagui (11 Avril 2010)

Dix poètes disparus disposent de l'éternité pour écrire leurs vers, tandis que les autres vers, les lombrics, disposent de leurs corps comme terrain de jeu. Mère lombric, voulant parfaire l'éducation de ses petits vers, leurs dit : on ne joue pas avec la nourriture, et on respect les morts, ne parlez pas la bouche pleine.

Dix poètes disparurent engloutis par les vers gloutons dit Obispo au bistro. Burps. Tournée générale !


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Généralement, on s'emmerde pas à écrire des trucs aussi longs


----------



## LeProf (12 Avril 2010)

Longtemps j'ai hésité à te répondre... mais quand enfin j'ai couché ces quelques mots sur le papier, je me suis finalement aperçu que tu n'étais plus là !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2010)

Plus là, encore là, parfois couché sur le sol, endormi, sur le dos, à l'ile de Ré


----------



## tombom (12 Avril 2010)

ré, rez, raie... je prefere celle des fesses ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Fesse, queue, doigt, advienne que pourra.


----------



## Dagui (12 Avril 2010)

Poux rats, raton laveur de carreaux. Et j'écris des pavés si j'veux Aescleah, non mais ! ^(^ C'est pas de ma faute si le clavier me démange. Pour la peine je ferais moins long que d'habitude mais moins court que vous. Ceci est mon dernier mot, mais le sieur Aescleah, lui m'apporte des maux.


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Mots avec lesquels nous jouons, pour le plaisir, à n'en plus finir.


----------



## Dagui (12 Avril 2010)

Fit Nirvana en claquant son accord final.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Fine allemande au joli petit cul.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Avril 2010)

Culbuté je suis après ce 1.000 ème message.
Un verre de Chouchen bien pour tous vos coups d'boule.

*Demat, mersi bras ha kenavo !*


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Ken a vomi après 8 litres de mousse !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Le mousse, le jeune et beau marin.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Mare insalubre infestée de ragondins.


----------



## Dagui (13 Avril 2010)

Rat, gonds, daim : faites une disserte avec ces trois mots. Le rat qui sort de ses gonds se transforme-t-il en daim ? Le bonbon ? - demanda l'enfant innocent. Mais non Florian, l'animal !


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

L'animal broutait sauvagement.


----------



## Dagui (13 Avril 2010)

Broutait sauvagement le p'tit c** de l'all... Oups, pardon, petit moment d'égarement.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

Egarement? On se demande bien où...


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

*Ouh !!! AAAAAAh !!! CANTONA !!!!*


----------



## Dagui (13 Avril 2010)

Quand tonna le bruit de la foule de supporters en délire, on pouvait être sûr que Cantona venait de faire preuve de son génie.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

J'ai ni le temps ni l'envie d'imaginer quelque chose de mieux que cette vague tentative de prose.


----------



## tombom (14 Avril 2010)

Pro!, ose qqch d'amateur...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Avril 2010)

Mateur, c'est une ville dans le nord de la Tunisie .


----------



## Dagui (14 Avril 2010)

Tu n'i zi prendra pô à mater les tunisiennes... Enfin j'i dis ça... j'i dis rien.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Rien ne vaut la vie.


----------



## Dagui (14 Avril 2010)

Vite dis ça... La vie n'est rien, elle est si fragile. La mort triomphe toujours. On vit pour mourir.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Mourir de rire, voilà qui est plus sympathique.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac
tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac
tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac
tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac
tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac
tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac
tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Tic tac c'est seulement 2 calories...


----------



## Dagui (14 Avril 2010)

2 cas Lorie ! Ha nan, une c'est déjà trop !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2010)

Trop, ma non troppo.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Trop poreux, il va falloir boucher quelques trous.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

Trop poli pour être honnête

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> Trop poreux, il va falloir boucher quelques trous.



"trou" rapide tou es


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Et c'est ainsi qu'il fut affublé du doux nom de tartine grillée.


----------



## Dagui (15 Avril 2010)

Grillée est ma CB maintenant que JE VIENS D'AVOIR MON iPAD !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

L'iPad est repoussé et ça en fait chier certains.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

chier certainement mais aussi gerber tant qu'à être intestinalement métaphorique


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Métaphorique à tous les passages où Dieu est représenté avec des mains.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Maintenant ou jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Jamais personne n'a trompé tout le monde, et jamais tout le monde n'a trompé personne.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Personne n'a jamais vu Dieu.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Avril 2010)

Dieu sauve la Reine&#8230;


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

L'arène pleine de gladiateurs, prêts à livrer leur dernier souffle dans un bain de sang et d'entrailles, la foule en délire.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2010)

La foule en délire... Ah Edith Piaf :

Je revois la ville en fête et en délire
Suffoquant sous le soleil et sous la joie
Et j'entends dans la musique les cris, les rires
Qui éclatent et rebondissent autour de moi
Et perdue parmi ces gens qui me bousculent
Étourdie, désemparée, je reste là
Quand soudain, je me retourne, il se recule,
Et la foule vient me jeter entre ses bras...


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Ces braves types n'ont pas inventé la poudre...


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2010)

Poudre... sniffffffffffffff


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Sniffffff, thunderheart s'est envoyé toute la blanche !


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2010)

La blanche colombe à bouffé le vermiceau et sa bave


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Il bave et le reste du temps, il se gratte les couilles.


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2010)

Couilles qui grattent, ça veut dire que les morpions rappliquent&#8230;
Est-il allé faire un tour avec une fille de joie, ou s'est-il tout simplement assis sur un chiotte crado ?
Je ne sais pas mais ça le démange sérieux au niveau des burnes&#8230;


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Burnes, couilles, coucougnettes, roustons, roubignoles, roupettes, joyeuses, valseuses, et bien d'autres, ça en fait des qualificatifs pour une foutue paire de gonades !


----------



## Dagui (16 Avril 2010)

Go Nadia, go. Va donner bonheur au client.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Le client a toujours raison.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Raison ou non, le client est parfois un con.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2010)

Raie... z'en avez mis du temps pour y arriver.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Arriver à tout sans rien faire.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Faire semblant, puis regretter.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2010)

Regretter le goût amer de tes baisers.


----------



## tombom (18 Avril 2010)

baies et fruits rouges... un parfait coulis


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Le coulis de tomates essentiel pour une bonne sauce bolognaise !


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

La sauce bolognaise est comme le chat, elle retombe toujours sur ses pâtes.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Pâté. Agent annonciateur d'une conclusion qui a pour nom indigestion.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Indigestion qui souvent résulte en un beau pâté... aussi appelé vomi.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2010)

Vomi, No Future for alcohol in my stomach


----------



## Dagui (19 Avril 2010)

Me so Machintosh. And you?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2010)

And you de poêle ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Poil au cul.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

cul de jatte


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2010)

Jatte tlavai ben di la Marie al feu oku


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Occulte ou paranormal qualifient des phénomènes que la science n'explique pas encore.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2010)

Encore, encore, encore martelait le plafond.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Le plafond auquel il travailla de 1508 à 1512.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

1512 : 

2 janvier : Le Conseil de Suède envisage une détente avec le Danemark à la mort de Svante Nilsson Sture. Il désigne comme régent un noble prodanois, Erik Trolle, mais un mouvement populaire très fort se détermine en faveur du fils de Svante Nilsson Sture, Sten Sture le Jeune (1492-1520).
19 février : Bayard est blessé au siège de Brescia, où a lieu un énorme massacre de civils.
11 avril : Bataille de Ravenne : Victoire inutile de Gaston de Foix, duc de Nemours, qui est tué à lâge de 22 ans, contre la Sainte Ligue. La présence française seffondre en Italie du Nord.
21 avril : Promulgation de la Grande Ordonnance de Lyon.
3 mai : ouverture du concile du Latran (XVIIIe concile cuménique et Ve du Latran), convoqué par le pape Jules II pour faire face aux initiatives gallicanes des conciles de Pise et de Tours (1511). Il frappe le royaume de France dinterdit. Il ne prend que des décisions de détail et échoue dans sa tentative de réforme de lÉglise catholique. La suprématie romaine est réaffirmée (fin en 1517).
17 mai : Maximilien abandonne Louis XII et rejoint la Sainte Ligue.
Juin : La Palice évacue l'Italie.
21 juin : Révolte des Génois contre les Français.
29 juin : Jean II de Campo Fregoso, envoyé par le pape Jules II est proclamé doge de Gênes (fin en 1513).
23 juillet : Sten Sture le Jeune devient régent de Suède. Il sappuie sur le Riksdag (diète) pour moderniser lÉtat, sape la puissance du Conseil et renforce ladministration centrale. Grâce à une habile propagande politique, il est apprécié du peuple, mais les Grands, conduits par le jeune archevêque dUppsala Gustave Trolle, prodanois et partisan de lUnion de Kalmar, résistent à ses tentatives absolutistes. La querelle éclate à propos dun château fort dont dispose traditionnellement larchevêque, le Stäket, situé stratégiquement sur le lac Mälar, que Sten Sture veut enlever à Gustave Trolle. Celui-ci senferme dans la place. Sten Sture le fait assiéger et fait mettre en prison le père du prélat, Erik Trolle. Sten Sture réclame la réunion du Riksdag à Arboga. Larchevêque de Lund excommunie les assiégeants du Stäket. Le roi du Danemark profite de la situation pour intervenir et tenter de délivrer Gustave Trolle.
25 juillet : Fadrique Álvarez de Toledo y Enríquez de Quiñones, deuxième duc d'Albe occupe Pampelune. Ferdinand II d'Aragon s'empare de la haute Navarre espagnole au détriment des Albret-Foix.
Juillet : La diète d'Empire réunie à Cologne organise le territoire allemand sur un modèle fédéral : lempire est partagé en 12 cercles (Kreis), de tailles moyennes, faciles à administrer.
12 août : La flotte anglaise détruit 25 bâtiments français dans le port de Brest.
29 août : Prise de Prato (près de Florence). La ville est mise à sac pendant 21 jours par les troupes papales de Raimond de Cardona.
16 septembre : La république seffondre à Florence. Les Habsbourg réinstallent les Médicis à la tête de Florence.
Les troupes françaises se replient de Toscane après la bataille de Prato.
29 décembre : Maximilien Sforza rentre à Milan.
Norvège : le pape intervient sans succès en faveur de larchevêque de Hamar que le vice-roi Christian a fait arbitrairement emprisonner.
Les nouveaux chrétiens dEspagne et du Portugal (marranes) commencent à sinstaller à Anvers et à Londres.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Londres est une ville de brouillards et de charbon de terre : au bout de huit jours, une chemise n'y est plus mettable.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Mettable :

synonymes: baisable, niquable, vaginalement motocultable, pine-au-cul-mettable...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Pas mettable car je ne peux fermer la bouche tellement c'est trop grand !


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Grandeur d'âme, ou misérable égoïste ?..


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2010)

Ego, Istanbul, tel un soufi tournoyant.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Noyant son chagrin dans l'eau minérale, il s'aperçut que l'effet désiré n'allait probablement pas arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Arriver à être arriviste.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Arriviste: personne qui veut parvenir à ses fins, par n'importe quel moyen.


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2010)

moyen, qui donne ne mélangeant les lettres money


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xl6NfQyNLto&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xl6NfQyNLto&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Bis repetita


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Bis repetita placent - Les choses répétées deux fois plaisent


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2010)

Plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisir d'amour, wap dou wap...


----------



## Dagui (22 Avril 2010)

Wapiti, piti animal de loin mais moins de près.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Près des siens.


----------



## rabisse (22 Avril 2010)

Si un jour il pleut toujours... Mazette comme il pleut !... Nous verrons les mondes se détruire, et le granit glisser et fondre comme du beurre.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Le beurre ne peut venir au secours de la cire quand ils sont tous deux sur le feu.


----------



## tombom (22 Avril 2010)

le feu au cul, avec du beurre ca passe mieux !


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## Dagui (22 Avril 2010)

J'aimais ce vieux motard.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Motarde fine et forte, ou moutarde à l'ancienne ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2010)

En Sienne, oui en terre de Sienne.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Sienna Miller, je pourrais bien en faire mon quatre heures.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

L'heure, c'est l'heure ; avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure ; après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure.


----------



## Dagui (23 Avril 2010)

Leur lapin, baignant dans la sauce au beurre, s'était fait attraper tout à l'heure par un leurre.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

L'heure d'aller se coucher, non, pas encore.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Encore le talent d'avoir de la chance.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

La chance, ça se provoque.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Provoque la chance.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Lâchant ce pet, il asphyxia tout le régiment.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2010)

Régiment, cavalerie, infanterie, légion


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2010)

les gions ils siont quiomplètemiont quions...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

On peut pas faire ça.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

Ca m'étonne grandement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Grandement besoin de toi.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2010)

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue...


----------



## rabisse (25 Avril 2010)

La langue est un membre minuscule et elle peut se glorifier de grandes choses. Voyez quel petit feu embrase une immense forêt : la langue aussi est un feu. (Saint Jacques, Extrait des Epîtres)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Epîtres à Horace le poète.


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Avril 2010)

Pouët pouët camembert, ou tu seras privé de dessert!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Dessert : une pêche si on est seul, un péché si on est deux.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

Deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix...


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2010)

De toi à moi, tu es un vrai nolife.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Nolife mais j'ai quand même une vie sur internet moi monsieur.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Monsieur, vous êtes prié de bien vouloir nous accompagner (passage des menottes).


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Menotte : {botanique} synonyme de clavaire, c&#8217;est-à-dire d'un champignon de bois, basidiomycète, hyménomycète, affectant la forme d'une massue ou celle d'un petit arbre, et dont certaines espèces sont comestibles.


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Comme Estible ! Autrefois, "Oui" se disait "Oil" au nord de la Loire, "Oc" au sud de la Loire, et "Oust" dans la région Gasconne. On entend encore aujourd'hui parler de la langue "Oust" bayonnaise.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Bayonnaise... T'es enrhubé ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Enrhubé je l'étais mais maintenant je suis emmerdé.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Emmerdez ceux qui vous aiment, ils ne vous en voudront pas.


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Le pas de l'homme qui marche peut s'égarer.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

S'est garé comme un manche, ce con !


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

*Conciliabule:* Du latin conciliabulum, de conciliare (« concilier »).Nom commun. Singulier Pluriel. 
Assemblée de prélats schismatiques ou convoqués irrégulièrement. Conférence secrète où président d'ordinaire des sentiments de malveillance ou d'hostilité. Prononciation ..... /k&#596;&#771;.si.lja.byl/


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Byl (prénom Simon) est un helleniste belge né en 1940 à Etterbeek (région de Bruxelles-Capitale)

* 
*


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Capital investi en bourse, économies perdues.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Perdu : petit hamster vert pouvant être agressif (possession de stupéfiants et de mitraillettes). Si vous le retrouvez, merci de téléphoner à Brigitte Bardot ou au commissariat.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Commissariat: bâtiment qui sert de siège aux forces de police, plus communément appelé poulailler.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Avril 2010)

Poule aillée et truffée... un régal !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

Au Régal des vermines.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Vermine ! Crapule ! Scolopendre ! Flibustier ! Marin d'eau douce !


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

D'où ce parfum frais comme la rosée du matin vient-il? Je ne le sais. La seule chose dont je suis certain est que cette senteur m'enivre et me fait tourner la tête. Viens donc vers moi ma mie que je puisse t'enlacer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

Enlacer mon ami que je ne reverrai jamais.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Jamais je ne t'oublierai.


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

T'oublierais-je ou non? Je l'espère. Car la souffrance que tu m'a fais subir est incommensurablement plus intense que tout le bonheur que tu m'a offert toutes ces années.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)

années de merde


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Merde! Mon mari!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Le mariage est et restera le voyage de découverte le plus important que l'homme puisse entreprendre.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Entre prendre une cuite, et prendre une nana, le choix est-il si dur ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Entre prendre une cuite, et prendre une nana, le choix est-il si dur ?



(Cela dit en passant ça dépend de la nana...)

Durcisseur d'ongles en promo, pas cher, le flacon de 4ml à 25,90 seulement!!!


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2010)

Seulement ! quelle bonne affaire. Mes ongles rougissent de bonheur


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Bonne heure pour un pastis !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Le pastis, c'est comme les seins. Un c'est pas assez et trois c'est trop.


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bonne heure pour un pastis !



Oh, c'est si gentil de m'inviter prendre l'apéro! J'arrive pour le Pastis!



Trop de repos nous engourdit ; Trop de fracas nous étourdit ; Trop de froideur est indolence ; Trop d'activité turbulence...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

La turbulence des avions à tendance à me tubulé.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2010)

Tu bullais ! Et bien, dansez maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Maintenant que vais-je faire ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Faire à manger.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Avril 2010)

Mangez moi, mangez moi, mangez moi,
C'est la chant du psylo qui supplie 
Qui joue avec les âmes 
Et ouvre les volets de la perception


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Perception extra-sensorielle ou hallucination ?


----------



## Dagui (28 Avril 2010)

À Lucy, nationalité Éthiopienne. Mère de nos mères, qui a fait tant parler d'elle post-mortem. Et il paraît qu'elle n'était pas preum's sur Terre. Un monsieur, voisin, lui aurait grillé la priorité.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2010)

Pries Oh Rité, déesse des croisements


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Croisements, ou intersections ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

Les intersections ce ne sont pas sections favorites.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Favorites ou prostituées ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Les prostituées sont des femmes qui ont très vite compris que leurs meilleures amies étaient leurs jambes et qu'il fallait très souvent écarter ses meilleures amies.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Amidon de maïs: matière première extraite du maïs qui représente une solution alternative pour remplacer la matière plastique.


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

Tiques & puces sont les vrais amis de l'homme sans oublier, bien sûr, le ténia.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Le ténia, parait que ça se mange...







Une petite faim ?


----------



## gronulos (30 Avril 2010)

1 tite faim 2 tites mains 3 ptits seins 4 ptits reins 5 ptits gains 6 ptits bains 7 ptits nains 8 ptits daims, teints en vain (zinzin)


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2010)

Zinzin et Milou au pays des Ténias


----------



## Aescleah (30 Avril 2010)

T'es ni à l'ouest, ni à l'est.


----------



## rabisse (30 Avril 2010)

(être) Leste, C'est la différence entre la jeunesse et la vieillesse : la première a quatre membres souples et un raide ; la seconde, quatre membres raides et un souple.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2010)

Souple, vraiment très souple cette gymnaste


----------



## Madeline (1 Mai 2010)

gymnaste telle que je les admire... 
moi tout craché... après une semaine à la mer sous les cocotiers


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mai 2010)

Coco, t'y es pas allé un peu fort, là ?


----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)

EUFOR: la force de l'Union européenne est un nom générique utilisé pour désigner les déploiements militaires des forces opérationnelles ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Elle ne sait rien d'elle-même, elle ne sait rien de Dieu.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2010)

Dieu, Godfather


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

The Godfather avec Marlon Brando.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2010)

Brando ou James Brown


----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)

Brown nie.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2010)

Nid de poule, poule au nid, poule honnie...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Ni dimension, ni lieu, ni qualité, ni figure, ni temps ne peuvent être attribués à Dieu, car il est tout. Le Tout traverse toutes choses et entoure toutes choses.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2010)

Chose promise, chose bue...


----------



## Climaxxx (2 Mai 2010)

Bue..Fallo Bill!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Bill Gates est né le 28 octobre 1955 - la même année que Jobs.


----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)

J'observe le ciel nocturne.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Une nocturne. Pour moi, la créativité vient la nuit. Il se passe quelque chose avec la nuit. Une énergie différente. La nuit est un vide dans lequel je peux créer.


----------



## Dagui (3 Mai 2010)

Créer, du latin credere, croire. Le fait de croire, rend créatif : il ne savait pas que c'était impossible, alors il l'a fait. L'impossible est une barrière mentale.


----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)

Mentalement instable, il finit par lâcher prise.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2010)

"Prise !" pensa t elle en sentant une douleur entre ses reins.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Rhin: (Rhein en allemand, Rijn en néerlandais, Rhenus en latin, Rein en romanche) fleuve d'Europe long de 1 230 kilomètres et drainant un bassin de 185 000 kilomètres.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Les Kilomètres du Coeur (Mécénat Chirurgie Cardiaque).


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2010)

Cardiac, Pontiac, Cadillac, Gaillac


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Gaillac ok, mais du rouge !


----------



## rabisse (4 Mai 2010)

Le rouge est une des trois couleurs primaires, entre l'orange et le violet.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Les violettes sont le sourire des morts.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Mordra-t-il à l'hameçon ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

L'hameçon est prêt, j'attends les poissons panés.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Pas nés de la dernière pluie.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2010)

Pluie qui coule de mes yeux quand la bise est glaciale


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)

Glaces ! Y a le glacier dans la rue, qui veut une glace ?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

Glace : matière à réflexion.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Raie flexion... On dit pas plutôt flexion de la raie ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

La raie du cul.


----------



## gronulos (6 Mai 2010)

cul terreux !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

D'eux et le meilleur de nous.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Nous c'est nous, et vous c'est vous...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Vous êtes un imbécile monsieur !


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2010)

Monsieur vous prie d'accepter ses sincères salutations.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Salutations distinguées.


----------



## gronulos (7 Mai 2010)

distinguées .... (haha, hoho, ) tu parles! distinguées comment? par qui? rien que des formules  galvaudées, des manières de fat.


----------



## rabisse (7 Mai 2010)

Fat trente-deux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Deux et deux font quatre.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Quatre pattes, par derrière.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Derrière un roman ou un poème, derrière la richesse d'un sens à interpréter, il n'y a pas de sens secret à chercher. Le secret d'un personnage n'existe pas, il n'a aucune épaisseur en dehors du phénomène littéraire.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Littéraire, scientifique... peut-être bien les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Deux hommes intelligents, d'idées opposées, trouveront beaucoup plus de choses à se dire que deux cons appartenant à un même parti.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Mai 2010)

Parti de Gaule, il franchit bien des fleuves, bien des montagnes, puis finit par s'arrêter dans les terres de l'Est, où il décida de se reposer.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Reposer son corps et son esprit pour être un peu différent.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Mai 2010)

Dis, faire en sorte d'avoir toujours raison, c'est mal ?..


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2010)

Mal honni


----------



## MacSedik (8 Mai 2010)

Honni soit qui mal y pense


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2010)

Penses tu ! C'est toujours la même chose.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

La chose me possède, je n'en peux rien !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2010)

Ris hein ! pendant qu'il en est encore temps


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Le temps j'en manque.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Mai 2010)

Manque de drogues.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

La drogue a fait cent morts en France l'année dernière, l'alcool cinquante mille ! Choisis ton camp, camarade !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2010)

Camarade est une commune française, située dans le département de l'Ariège et la région Midi-Pyrénées. Autant dire que les camareaux (oui, c'est comme cela que s'appellent les habitants de cette bourgade) sont à quelques encablures de l'Espagne. Un pays connu pour être plus coulant quant à la répression sur les stupéfiants&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h56 ----------

Stupéfiant, n'est-ce pas&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------

Pas de doute, une telle intervention mérite d'être relevée de quelques interventions avant même qu'un quidam trouve une suite à ce monologue au combien fourni&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------

Fourni ?!
L'es-tu ?
Un peu comme dans la fable de notre ami La Fontaine&#8230;

T'es du genre cigale ?
Ou fourmi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

Fourmillant de bonne idées il joua tout seul au jeu du dernier mot.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Motus et bouche cousue.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Cousue comme ta bouche ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Bouchon en liège, ou en plastoc merdique...


----------



## Dagui (10 Mai 2010)

Mère dit que les bouchons en plastique sont merdiques.


----------



## gronulos (10 Mai 2010)

mère dit que tu ferais mieux de te taire et de manger ta soupe, toute façon mère ne dit que des conneries, comme s'il était important de parler de bouchons, pourquoi pas de bigoudis ou d'épinards en branche! et d'abord, depuis quand ce serait mère qui dit?!? c'est JACQUES!!


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

J'accumule les conneries... Gronulos... original comme pseudo, heureusement t'as pas choisi groscon...


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2010)

Gros con ?!
C'est pas celui qui dit qui y est ?!
Ou comment
Jacques a dit t'accumule les bourdes&#8230;


----------



## gronulos (11 Mai 2010)

bourdes d'un "membre" d'élite qui fait dans le merdique, ou se prend pour sa mère ... Y'a du Psychose dans l'air, affutez vos couteaux, fourbissez les répliques, l'insulteur en A, resté au niveau de sa cour de récré, rôde...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2010)

Rôde, l'ambiance rôde.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Mai 2010)

Rodeo: sport inspiré du travail des cow-boys dans les ranchs.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Ranch' ta chambre fiston.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Mai 2010)

Fiston veut pas ranger sa chambre.


----------



## Dagui (11 Mai 2010)

Sache embrasser la vie à pleine lèvres mon fils dit sa mère, Jacqueline. Ta mie te le rendra au centuple, et sera câline.


----------



## xonnix (11 Mai 2010)

Et ce rat qu'a Line me ronge tout mes fils !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Les fils sont élevés comme s'ils devaient rester des fils toute leur vie, sans qu'on pense le moins du monde qu'ils deviendront des pères.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)

Perdra, perdra pas, est-ce bien important... Mais si l'important c'est de participer, alors pourquoi compter les points ?..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Point de propriété, sans liberté ; point de liberté, sans sûreté.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mai 2010)

Sur tes draps, il y a des tâches douteuses.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2010)

Douteuses sont tes fréquentations.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

La fréquentation des salons m'a appris une chose : à ne plus chercher à acheter au coin des rues ce que l'on trouve gratuitement auprès des femmes du monde.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Mai 2010)

Monde de merde.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

La merde ça sent l'être.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mai 2010)

Sans l'être, tu fais semblant d'y être tout en étant un être, solide comme un hêtre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Être ou ne pas être telle est la question que je ne me pose jamais.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Mai 2010)

Jamais dire jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Jamais dire oui à une enflure de première.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mai 2010)

Première fois, ce fut loin d'être prévisible. Cependant, cela n'arrivera plus.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Plus le corps est faible, plus il commande ; plus il est fort, plus il obéit.


----------



## hogo (17 Mai 2010)

Au bays de Gandy, 
gomme dans tous les bays, 
on s'amuse on bleure on rit

(Désolé, jsuis enrhubé)

_[Oui, je sais, humour de beauf]_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

La beaufitude c'est gonflant .


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2010)

Gonflans Sainte Honorine


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2010)

Gonflant énergiquement son ballon de baudruche, les yeux rivés sur le va-et-vient de ses mains sur la pompe, le petit édouard ne vît pas que celui-ci allait arriver à son point de non-retour&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

Retour ! Mais fais donc un retour sur images que l'on revoit le moment où il explose. C'est vraiment trop drôle la tête qu'il fait&#8230;


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

Fait pas vraiment beau aujourd'hui, moche en fait. Amélioration demain ?..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Demain c'est déjà aujourd'hui !


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)

Aujourd'hui était demain, hier. Demain, aujourd'hui sera hier.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Hier c'était mieux.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Mieux hier, peut-être encore pire demain... Ou bien journée d'enfer.


----------



## Dagui (19 Mai 2010)

D'en faire trop ou pas assez, là est le savoir faire, dit le maréchal ferrant tenant le sabot prêt à être ferré. Léo ? Il est pas mort lui ?
En tout cas nul ne sait s'il est en enfer avec Lucifer, au paradis avec... heu il y a vraiment des gens là bas ? Ou bien réincarné. À la limite on en a rien à faire, et cette histoire de faire ré avec du fer commence à bien faire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Faire sa tambouille.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)

Tambouille, ou bien bouillabaisse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Baisse tes yeux mec.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)

Mais que se passe-t-il, il fait tout noir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Le noir, c'est la seule couleur qui ne change pas.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Pas vraiment en fait, le noir étant une absence de couleur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

La couleur est par excellence la partie de l'art qui détient le don magique. Alors que le sujet, la forme, la ligne s'adressent d'abord à la pensée, la couleur n'a aucun sens pour l'intelligence, mais elle a tous les pouvoirs sur la sensibilité.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Sensibilité, faculté de sentir. Comme sentir est un phénomène parfaitement simple, la sensibilité elle-même est une faculté irréductible, et ne peut, à proprement parler, se définir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Définir, c'est limiter.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

L'imiter, ce cher Jean-Claude, c'est simplement impossible !


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Il fait des singeries improbables.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)

Improbable, j'ai cru que pour une fois t'allais participer à un fil en suivant la règle du jeu, mais non, que dalle !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

Dalle de béton de merte.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Mère te dit de mettre ton bonnet quand il fait froid !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Père te dis de les enlever pour forger tes doigts au froid.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Froide est la douleur de croire que la chaleur ne reviendra jamais.


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

La chaleur reviendra.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

Reviendra, ou pas.

Juste au cas où, parce qu'apparemment, le fonctionnement du jeu échappe encore à certains...
Le jeu consiste à utiliser le *dernier* mot utilisé lors du précédent post pour *commencer* son nouveau post. C'est quand même pas bien compliqué...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Que passa l'ami ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

L'ami est parfois un peu fatigué, et il lui arrive d'être grincheux... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Les grincheux se soulagent.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)

Sous la Ginette, le gars André se débattait, entre poils et bourrelets.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Le bourrelet glénoïdien s'est développé grâce à l'arthro-scanner et l'arthroscopie.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)

L'art, trop se copie. Les artistes originaux ne courent plus les rues.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Une rue, c'est ce qui va quelque part. Ça marche de chaque côté de nous comme une procession.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Tiens, marrant ce jeu, je vais m'y mettre. 

Procession funéraire, pour les vautours, est synonyme de chasse à la viande froide et putride.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)

Pute ridée ? Il ne faut pas parler d'une vieille dame aigrie en ces termes voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Voyons voir vos seins.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Sainte Anthouse (ce n'est pas une blague !) était la fille de l'empereur byzantin Constantin Copronyme.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Copronyme était un empereur byzantin, mais il n'arrivait pas à honorer son mariage pour cause de faiblesse de la tension sanguine dans son corps caverneux et spongieux. 

(En fait j'en sais rien, j'invente xD)


----------



## Dagui (26 Mai 2010)

Geins, vante la prose du sieur Lovecraft, ou narre nous Byzance, le principal c'est que ce jeux continue sa petite vie numérique et que certains daignent lire et appliquer la règle. Et tout le monde sera heureux dans le meill... ha non, là je rêve.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Rêver ne fait pas de mal, ça peut même soulager parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Parfois je pense ; et parfois je suis.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Suis le lapin blanc, il t'indiquera la voie vers l'illumination.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

L'illumination c'est seulement l'état normal des choses.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Chauds et humides, ils le comblèrent de plaisir.


----------



## Dagui (26 Mai 2010)

Plaies irrémédiables, telles sont les blessures du coeur.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Que regarderas-tu, lorsque tu n'auras plus rien à voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Voirie...Synonyme aujourd'hui pour moi de marche à pied suite à une grève générale des traminots.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Les traminots ont les caténaires à vif.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Vif et affûté, il prit une décision qui allait changer le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Monde qui de toute façon ne méritait plus d'être sauvé...


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Sauvez-vous, pauvres fous.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mai 2010)

Foutez nous la paix avec l'iPad


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

L'iPad l'arnaque de l'année.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)

Anéfé, comme l'aurait dit l'autre abr***e d' Albanel.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Albanel on t'emm...


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)

Tant mieux, je l'aime pas non plus cette cona...


----------



## jesopog (29 Mai 2010)

Cona&#8230;k&#8230;ry


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Rillettes de porc ! Raaaaah que c'est bon !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Bon on baise ?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mai 2010)

Baise pas moi, je fais l'amour. M'enfin, pour cette fois, allez, on baise !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Baise-moi est un film français comportant des scènes de sexe explicites réalisé par Virginie Despentes et Coralie Trinh Thi.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

T'y es déjà allé, toi, aux Amériques ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

L'Amérique lui avait enseigné qu'il est naturel et facile d'agir, alors que le continent d'où il était arrivé privilégiait l'acte de compréhension.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

Compréhension mutuelle est assurance de bonne entente.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

En tente il faut faire gaffe de ne pas se faire prendre par son voisin.


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2010)

Notre voisin, ce n'est pas notre prochain. Notre prochain c'est le voisin du voisin.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Les voisins sont mes ennemis.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Je sais, moi aussi je t'aime.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

Aimes-tu lire les règles d'un jeu avant d'y jouer ? Non parce que là, ça devient inquiétant...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Inquiétante cette situation politique !


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2010)

Politique ?!
Ce n'est pas ce dont j'ai envie de causer un dimanche soir&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Soirée électorale inquiétante tout de même .


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2010)

_Même pas vrai&#8230;
Si c'est la vérité !
Nan, nan et nan !
Si, si si et si !
Nan !
Si !
Nan !
Si !
Si ?!
Non ?!
Et sinon quoi ?!
Un aller simple pour Nancy !
&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Nancy est une ville française, préfecture du département de Meurthe-et-Moselle, en région Lorraine.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2010)

Lauren Bacall n'aurait pas dû faire tout ce ramdam pour une poignée de dollars&#8230; La voilà maintenant riche mais désespérément seule depuis que Humphrey est mort et toujours pas enterré. La gourde ne veut pas payer pour ce cercueil en plaqué or qu'il avait commandé chez Fischer et Fils. "Il y a trop d'options qui ne lui seront plus utile !" a-t-elle déclaré à David Fischer. "Que va-t-il faire d'un téléphone portable de chez Cartier ?!" ajouta-t-elle. "Il pourra toujours vous appeler en cas de réveil&#8230;" lui répondit David. Après un moment de réflexion, elle finit par acquiescer d'un  "Ah oui, c'est vrai&#8230;"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Le vrai con est con. Celui qui n'est pas un vrai con n'est pas plus con qu'un autre.


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mai 2010)

Autrement dit, il y a des faucons.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Faux cons vrais cons tous dans le même sac.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

Sacré soirée en perspective, sans Jean-Pierre cependant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Cependant Jean-Pierre était encore dans nos coeurs.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juin 2010)

Coeur de pierre, ou coeur d'or, il semblerait qu'au final, tout le monde en ait un.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Un pour un tous pour un.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juin 2010)

Pour un flirt, avec toi, je ferais n'importe quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Quoi faire, que penser, je suis un peu perdu.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2010)

Je viens de comprendre&#8230;

C'est un fil à floodre&#8230;

Je suis déçu&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

Déçu de ne plus être le même !


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2010)

Même pas vrai&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Vraiment top comme message&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

Mes sages m'ont dit : continue comme ça&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Ça ne te feras pas pisser plus loin mais tu pourras voir ton petit oiseau&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Oiseau de malheur&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

Malheur à celui qui le lira&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

Lira bien qui lira le dernier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Dernier message


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Message qui disparaîtra dans 30 secondes.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Ce con de Francis, il a oublié de fermer le robinet !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Le robinet coule je vais appeler Robert !


----------



## rabisse (4 Juin 2010)

Ouais bah pas d'suite passque l'Robert il a encore paumé les clefs du camion...
Sont tombées dans la toupie du béton... pfuiii encore en retard sur l'chantier, vingt dieux de vingt dieux... le con çui-ci!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Ci-dessus se trouve un message de rabisse.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Rabisse est un ami


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

L'ami de tout le monde n'est ami de personne.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juin 2010)

Personne ne l'a jamais vu, et pourtant tous (ou presque) croient en lui...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Lui par contre pas trop.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

Trop peu nombreux sont ceux qui ouvriront les yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Tes yeux sont si profonds que j'y perds la mémoire.


----------



## rabisse (7 Juin 2010)

La mémoire gagne dans son combat contre le néant.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

Née en 1984, elle a fêté son 26eme anniversaire.


----------



## rabisse (7 Juin 2010)

En 1984, "il" avait dix-sept ans.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

Dix-sept ans et déjà chez Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Apple Inc., anciennement Apple Computer Inc. (NASDAQ : AAPL) est une entreprise multinationale américaine d'informatique.


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

Ma tique me gène... (facile)


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2010)

Génétique sans éthique... on est mal barré.


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

ré, do, si, la, sol, fa, mi, ré, do.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Dominique nique nique ...


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2010)

Nique ta lope :love:


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

L'opéra était génial hier soir.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2010)

Soirée tranquille, ou soirée mouvementée...


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

Mentez-leurs si vous voulez, mais pas à moi, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Merci d'être là si nombreux, si chaleureux, si mobilisés, si déterminés. Ce soir, comme disent les rappeurs, Paris est dans la place ! Et moi aussi, je suis là !


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2010)

La pé est lé d'houors d'eune bête tchi couvre et tchi protège les organnes dé d'dans. Ch'est eune organne tchi sue, tchi respithe, tchi mênage la tempéthatuthe d'l'organnisme et tch'est composé d'couoches.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Chez nous on te tuerai pour moins que cela !


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juin 2010)

Cela dit, je ne suis pas chez vous !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Vous le serez bientôt !


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2010)

Bien tôt ne profite jamais au sommeil...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Le sommeil ça à jamais que du bon !


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr ! Tout était là, sous mes yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Tes yeux sont magnifiques, on dirait des yeux de chien.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2010)

Chien Noir, écumes tu toujours la mer des Barbades ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Bad boys for life.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2010)

Life is a Bitch


----------



## rabisse (13 Juin 2010)

les bitchs sont, pendant l'été, à Saint-Tropez, les vieux cons sont à Deauville, et les autres sont en voiture un peu partout.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Partout est l'argent, partout est le monde ruiné par l'argent.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juin 2010)

L'art, j'en vois tous les jours. Mais du bon, du grand, du beau, beaucoup moins souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Souvent femme varie, bien fol qui s'y fie.


----------



## Dagui (13 Juin 2010)

Si, fit Sophie de Nancy, fière de contredire philosophiquement cette sentence trop arbitraire pour être universelle.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Les selles, leur aspect et leur signification.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

Signification, à son goût, un peu trop ésotérique.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Esotériques liés à la culture bouddhiste Thaïlandaise (Théravada), et Tibétaine (Vajrayana).


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2010)

Va Jarana, et sois heureuse sans toutes ces conneries technologiques.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Ta logique me dépasse totalement.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Totalement ou non, peut-on vraiment parler de logique ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai, mais moi j'en profite toutes les nuits.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Nuit et jour, iMacounet il fume un truc qu'il est le seul à connaître...


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2010)

Con, naître ne fut il pas une erreur ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juin 2010)

Erreur ou création géniale, c'est affaire de point de vue.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2010)

Vue différente, je dirai création génitale


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Génital : ( étym : 1380 adj. plur. « qui sert à la génération »).


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2010)

Generation X Dancing with myself


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Myself me and I.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2010)

_&#8212; Aïe ! Ouille ! Ça fait mal&#8230;
&#8212; Qu'est ce qui fait mal ?
&#8212; Ça !
&#8212; Aïe ! Ouille ! Mais t'es con ou quoi ?!
&#8212; Bah tu voulais savoir&#8230;
&#8212; Tu pouvais pas plutôt m'le dire ?!
&#8212; Oui, mais bon&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Bonheur et paix à toi.


----------



## rabisse (18 Juin 2010)

Toi... souviens-toi d'oublier.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Oublier ! Oublier le mal qu'on nous a fait, n'est-ce pas la meilleure preuve de charité ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2010)

Chat rité craint l'eau froide.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Froide est la douleur de croire que la chaleur ne reviendra jamais.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2010)

Jah mais que fais tu à Montego bay ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Bébé fais dodo mon petit coeur.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2010)

Coeur de pirate, jolie minois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Le minois d'un vrai croqueur de None.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2010)

None ma non troppo


----------



## Katoom (20 Juin 2010)

trop pauvre que je suis, même mon bonheur je l'ai hypothéqué


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juin 2010)

Hypothéquer ou s'endetter, de toute façon, dans les deux cas, on est dans la merde.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Merde encore les flics qui m'envoient en tôle.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2010)

Tôle ondulée ou taule enc....


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2010)

Encore une fois, la réclame nous ressert le coup du révolutionnaire. Rien à voir avec les coupeurs de têtes du dix-huitième siècle, pour être dans le coup il faut posséder un produit doté de la technologie wifi. Car comble du modernisme, celui-ci transférera toutes les données enregistrées vers votre pc ou votre pda. Et vous pourrez tranquillement consulter l'utilisation que vous faites de l'appareil connecté sur votre écran. "Tiens ?! j'ai fais 23 va et vient de moins et utilisé la vibration maximale plus longtemps que la fois dernière. C'est quand même pratique ce vibro wifi"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Le wifi gratuit viva la vida.


----------



## rabisse (21 Juin 2010)

Vida, en ouvrages d'art, une vida est un élément statique et massif en béton ou en métal, destiné à recevoir l'extrémité d'un tablier d'un pont ou d'un viaduc, forcément turgescent.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juin 2010)

Turgescent... Quelque chose me dit qu'il y a une petite pensée déplacée dans l'utilisation de ce terme (qui était beaucoup plus visible dans la première version du message )...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Leterme s'imposera un jour en Belgique.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Belle, j'y crus l'espace d'un instant... Les brumes alcoolisées une fois évaporées, dur fut le retour à la réalité...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

La réalité est souvent dure à voir !


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Voir pour croire, est-ce bien suffisant ?..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Sans toi et surtout sans moi !


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

Le moi qui rassemble, le moi de joint est le premier mois des vacances. Après vient le moi doux, puis le moi de s'étendre.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

C'est tendre même quand c'est bien cuit.


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

Cuit est un accusé quand son avocat n'est pas cru.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2010)

Cruella a toujours eu foi en ses dalmatiens.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Les dalmatiens de la tour de la bastide.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)

Bah, s'ti demandes pas, ji peux pas t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Aide-toi, le ciel t'aidera.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Juin 2010)

Tes draps son sales, pense de temps en temps à les laver!


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)

La vérité, comme disait Mulder, est ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Ailleurs la vie est mieux.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Jamais ne dire jamais.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

Jamais plus je ne t'aimerai...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Aimerais-tu faire un bout de chemin avec moi ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Juin 2010)

Oui, sac à dos! 
C'est quand on ne se connaît pas que l'on a le plus de choses à se dire?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)

Se dire les choses en face, mettre tout à plat.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

Plastique... ah oui, le plastique c'est fantastique.


----------



## rabisse (27 Juin 2010)

Fantastique est le caoutchouc super doux.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Doux comme un agneau, fort comme un boeuf !


----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)

Boeuf aux oignons à la chinoise, ou sushis, grand dilemme.


----------



## rabisse (28 Juin 2010)

odile aime la proposition philosophique dont l'énoncé fait jouir les belles consciences et l'application périr les démocraties.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2010)

Démocraties, atteindre l'impossible étoile


----------



## Aescleah (29 Juin 2010)

Et toi là, que fais tu, immobile ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Immobile comme la montagne.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Montagne, ou mer... Pour moi, le choix est sans équivoque.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2010)

Equivoques sont souvent les posts de ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Le thread est vraiment une suite de mots.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Mots, qui mis bout à bout, forment des phrases. Enfin ça, c'est quand le gonze qui écrit parle français...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Li français ji li parle très moi qu'vous et ji vous merde !


----------



## rabisse (30 Juin 2010)

"MERDE" lâcha Pierre-Jacques-Etienne Cambronne et par ce mot, il envoya voltiger tout ce qui était sa vie.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Sa vie, ainsi projetée vers les cieux, dit-on, ne revint jamais sur Terre.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2010)

Terminator revient pourtant, lui, plein de mauvaises bonnes intentions


----------



## Madeline (1 Juillet 2010)

Intention d'aller me coucher... mais... toujours détournée vers des horizons autres ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Les autres ne comprennent rien laisse ...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2010)

Laisse tomber la neige...


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

N'ai-je pas eu un jour cette vision ? Celle d'un monde paisible, harmonieux. Ah, si. L'humain n'y vivait point.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2010)

Point d'harmonie quand l'humain est dans le coin. Animal Powa ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Powah : power usully personal power


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

Power Rangers de mes deux ? Pâle copie de Bioman.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Bioman je suis, Bioman je resterai.


----------



## rabisse (1 Juillet 2010)

Raie de mes fesses comme méridien d'origine.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

Origine d'accord, mais quel est le référentiel ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Le Référentiel FLE est une plate-forme pédagogique collaborative qui permet la publication, la réalisation et le partage de supports pédagogiques destinés à l&#8217;enseignement du français langue étrangère, contextualisés sur les réalités socioculturelles belges, pour des niveaux débutants en FLE.
Libre et accessible à tous ceux qui veulent apprendre le FLE, le Référentiel constitue un réservoir de supports pédagogiques et de bonnes pratiques.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2010)

Pratiques douteuses, boudeuses, phallacieuses.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Fallacieuse douceur boudoir cabinet de glaces de coussins et postures d'ottomanes et de sofas.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2010)

So FaaAAAAAAAAAAAAr away from L.A.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juillet 2010)

L.A.P.D... Pauvre police de Los Angeles, ils ont bien de la chance que la langue officielle là-bas soit l'anglais...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2010)

Onglet, quand informatique rime avec schyzophrénie


----------



## Madeline (4 Juillet 2010)

schyzophrénie et informatique... je ne vois vraiment pas ni la rime, ni le lien 
mais bon si tu le dis... c'est qu'il y a une énigme quelque part !!!
et j'aime les quelles qui partent !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Elles partent bien vite nos vies.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2010)

Vis ta vie, donne de la vie aux années et non des années à la vie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

La vie est-elle plus courte que la mort ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2010)

Mort de rire !! Ça avait plus de gueule que mdr. Nan ?!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Nananana free from desire.


----------



## rabisse (4 Juillet 2010)

Désir; peut être aussi le désir de tuer (la Gala là en l'occurrence  )


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2010)

Au cul, rance et fétide, chantons l'allégresse


----------



## rabisse (4 Juillet 2010)

Allez graisse donc le bitonio du bidule qui grince.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Grince de partout jeune chenapan !


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juillet 2010)

Chenapan ? Saperlipopette ! Que diantre nous vaut cette appellation incongrue ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2010)

(U)n con grugé c'est un peu de justice immanente


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2010)

immanence, entendre ce qui a sa cause en soi.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juillet 2010)

Soirée qui fut fort sympathique, une bière locale à la main, discutant de tout et de rien. Parfois, arrêter de penser aux petites contrariétés, qui finalement ne sont que des problèmes que l'on crée, et passer 5 minutes avec ceux qu'on aime, sans rien faire de particulier, ne fait pas de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

Mal me connaître n'est pas un danger.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juillet 2010)

Danger ou non, c'est malgré tout bien dommage.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2010)

Dommage, beau dommage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

Dommage que l'épicerie ferme déjà.


----------



## Dp.hermes (6 Juillet 2010)

Des jardins somptueux s'étendent sous mes yeux. Je n'avais jamais vu pareil paysage, c'est paradisiaque! Zone industrielle de Lille, je t'aime!


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juillet 2010)

T'es malade ou tu plaisantes, parce que là c'est inquiétant...


----------



## rabisse (6 Juillet 2010)

Tant inquiétant qu'Aescleah oubliat la régle du jeu du dernier mot... Aescleah je t'aime!


----------



## Old Timer (6 Juillet 2010)

Je t'aime, tu m'aimes, on sème.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)

Sème ta semence dans mon corps cochon.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2010)

Cochon qui s'y dédie


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)

Des dizaines de demoiselles se jetèrent sur lui, on aurait cru assister à un viol.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2010)

Vi ! Hola, haro sur le baudet


----------



## Pamoi (7 Juillet 2010)

Le beau Dédé, toutes les filles se jettent à son cou


----------



## Old Timer (7 Juillet 2010)

A son cou à ses g'noux-ou-oux
J'suis jaloux comme un loup
Je n'suis plus rien du tou-ou-out


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)

Où bien tu viens chez moi ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)

Chez moi, chez toi... Plutôt chez eux, et on se casse avant qu'ils commencent à faire le ménage !


----------



## Old Timer (7 Juillet 2010)

Faire le ménage, et dans quelle tenue devrait-je le faire?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Faire don de soi une fois par mois.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2010)

Moi moi moi, tout mon moi, et tout ton toi


----------



## Old Timer (8 Juillet 2010)

Ton toi sous mon toit?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Toi tu commences à me chauffer les esgourdes.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce gourde, ou bien gourdasse que tu as voulu dire ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2010)

Dire ou ne pas dire...


----------



## Old Timer (8 Juillet 2010)

Dire Dawa est  la deuxième ville la plus peuplée d'Ethiopie...


----------



## rabisse (8 Juillet 2010)

Pis c'est tout!


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le zizi !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

Zizi mais pas que,
asperge,
baguette,
bazar,
bébête,
bijou de famille,
biroute,
bite,
bitte,
braquemard,
dard,
membre,
pénis,
pine,
popol,
quéquette,
queue,
robinet,
saucisse,
service-trois-pièces,
tête-chercheuse,
thermomètre-à-moustache,
trique,
verge,
zézette,
zigouigoui,
zob,
zobi,
zozio.

Et les oubliés&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Oublier le temps, il faut oublier ...


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2010)

Où Blier trouve t il son inspiration ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juillet 2010)

Inspiration, expiration. Inspiration, expiration. Inspiration, expiration. Ca t'inspire ?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2010)

Inspire à fond, tout, à l'envers le BIG BANG


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Bang en plein dans ta tronche.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juillet 2010)

Ta tronche m'empêche de dormir


----------



## rabisse (9 Juillet 2010)

MIR - Mouvement International de la Réconciliation.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Les réconciliations ont un intérêt tout spécial et qu'il faut savoir apprécier. Ce sont des rechutes légères, dont on revient complètement guéri.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Guérison, malheureusement bien souvent temporaire, jusqu'à la tempête suivante, qui généralement est pire que la précédente.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

La précédente année fut meilleure que celle-ci !


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Celle-ci, je l'espère, sera moins bien que la prochaine !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

La prochaine sera la bonne ... Ou pas.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juillet 2010)

Pas à pas je vous guiderai dans le monde de Linux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Linux c'est pas mal mais ça vaut pas Mac OS.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2010)

Oses tu, comme les flamands


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juillet 2010)

Les flamands... rose?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Rose bonbon est mon gland.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

Gland rose bonbon... Je serais toi, j'irais consulter.


----------



## rabisse (10 Juillet 2010)

T est la 20e lettre et 16e consonne de l'alphabet français.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

Français, Françaises&#8230; Euh ?! Pardon. Je me suis trompé. Je recommence&#8230; Rrrhm&#8230; Françaises, Français, les temps sont durs, tout ça. Mais vous pouvez nous faire confiance pour ramener le climat général au beau fixe&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Fixe comme le zgeg.


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

zgeg'crois comprendre que tu fais un recentrage sur le noeud.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juillet 2010)

Le noeud du problème, c'est bel et bien ce recentrage nodal.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Nodal j'ai pas faim.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

Fin du monde 2012, y croyez-vous?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juillet 2010)

Vuvuzela, berces mes oreilles


----------



## duracel (11 Juillet 2010)

Oh, raye ma caisse et tu y passes.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Passe la balle, tu joues comme tes pieds.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Les pieds de cochon sont appréciés par ici, on les nomme aussi les pouce-pieds


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Pieds d'cochon, Marie-Madeleine, pieds d'cochon, Marie-Madelon.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Madelon, Madelin, ça devient politique


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Politiquement correct, et puis quoi encore ?!


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Encore, encore ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

Oui tu me plais beaucoup !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Beau cou avait cette frêle mésange


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

Mes anges gardiens sont probablement de vils poivrots.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Poivrots, universalité, atavisme


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Juillet 2010)

ata' visse moi ça avant ! T'as donc jamais monté une étagère IKEA® ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2010)

Hic, et à la tienne mon pote


----------



## Old Timer (12 Juillet 2010)

Mon pote s'est tiré avec ma femme et ma Volkswagen


----------



## Madeline (13 Juillet 2010)

Volkswagen de quelle année... ? 
Ta femme c'est sans importance ... son année !


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Année sans importance... Ouais m'enfin si elle est millésimée 1903, moi, je passe mon tour...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

Le tour de France c'est long quand même.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Mémé a encore la forme, malgré son âge canonique.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Juillet 2010)

Canonique et pourquoi pas antédiluvien


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2010)

Antédiluvien, attend que je me souvienne&#8230; Non ça ne me reviens pas. Bon je file vite-fait sur googoo pour avoir une idée. Humm. Définition de antédiluvien. C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut. Clic. La lala la lalala&#8230; Ok. Bon bah je vois toujours pas comment m'en sortir de ce mot de merde&#8230;










































T'y a cru ?!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Cru-tu en l'amour ?


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

La mourante prononça ces derniers mots: "Allez tous vous faire mettre !".


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2010)

Mettre ou ne pas mettre, ou se faire mettre, de cette période est le leitmotiv.


----------



## rabisse (14 Juillet 2010)

Maître qu'est-ce que ça veut dire" Allez tous vous faire"?
TOAST & Leitmotiv?
 Aarghhh! Voilà la malédiction du toast qui revient comme un leitmotiv.


----------



## Dagui (14 Juillet 2010)

Let' d'motiv' j'ai dû 'édiger pou' avoi' un job. Le patwon m'a wi au nez. Moi pas avoi' compwi pou'quoi.


----------



## rabisse (14 Juillet 2010)

Quoi ça existe un plafond de verre!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Vert de rage.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)

Rage de dents : pas besoin de définition, tout le monde sait que c'est douloureux.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juillet 2010)

Douloureux sont ces temps


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

Les temps sont difficiles apparemment.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

Appât ramant désespérement dans le Pacifique, les Makos de la Balade de la mer salée le suivaient avec un intérêt certain


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

Certains disent qu'on ne le re le revît plus jamais, d'autres qu'il erre encore dans les terres glaciales du nord.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

Nord, à la gare du nord on croise parfois Hägar Dünor


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

Du nord vinrent les vikings, avec la ferme intention de castagner.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

Castagner ta gueule me semble délicat.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

Délicat comme l'abeille, de fleur en fleur, butinant.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

Buts, y n'en ont pas marqué beaucoup l'équipe de bleus, là...


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2010)

Là je te dis, tout de go, je préfère les butts


----------



## Old Timer (15 Juillet 2010)

Butts, architecte américain, inventeur du scrabble.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juillet 2010)

Ce crabe là, c'est pas lui qui t'a pincé les burnes ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

Burnel, bassiste charismatique des Stranglers


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juillet 2010)

Se tringler dans la forêt ? Nan ça pas bien ou quoi, les acacias, ça pique.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

Pique un autre arbre, Han Han


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

Han un coup dans la cuisse.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

Cuistre, cela fait longtemps que je n'avais pas entendu un tel borborygme.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juillet 2010)

Borborygme... TU ne comprends pas ce qu'il dit, ou tu as des soucis de digestion ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Dix gestion, une seule me suffit.


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

Suffit que la voix veuille cacher, pour que le regard le livre.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Livre que je recommande chaudement: Des Fleurs pour Algernon, de Daniel Keyes. Un véritable chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

« Un chef-d'uvre est un livre dont tout le monde  parle et que personne ne lit. »


_Hemingway_


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

Le lit est une table de multiplication, et maintenant au dodo.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Au dodo maintenant!



_Album de Satoshi Iriyama_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Maintenant les choses sérieuses vont commencer.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Commencer par ouvrir les yeux, puis réfléchir, profondément.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Profondément d'accord mais avec douceur.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Douceur d'accord, mais un peu de vigueur parfois et c'est parfait.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

C'est parfait d'accord, mais faut pas trop secouer cependant


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

Ce pendant bandant s'entend!


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2010)

Sentons les bonnes odeurs du matin estival


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Estival est le mois de juillet, non ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Nom d'un chien, déjà juillet?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Juillet, ou le mois de Jules César.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

César comme la salade ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Salade grecque ou niçoise?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Ni Soizic ni Françoise. Elles ont fait voeux de chasteté. Pour ta requête, faut voir avec Jean-Marie.


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

Jean marie deux, jean entretient trois, jean tripote quatre...
Jean con&fesse cinq.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Fesse cinq nones, et tu auras une surprise !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Surprise, finalement non je savais que j'allais "jouer" avec le dernier mot.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

Motus et bouche cousue, ce ci est un secret.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Le secret de la vie reste entier.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

Hantiez-vous les couloirs de ce lugubre manoir, mystérieux ectoplasme ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Ectoplasme (spiritisme) : manifestation fantomatique produite par un Médium du corps duquel elle émane. Par extension, se dit au figuré d'une personne ou d'une organisation inconsistante, sans personnalité.


----------



## AikiMac (18 Juillet 2010)

Personne alité chez moi ou chez le voisin...


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2010)

Voisins, voisines, c'est la fête dans les pénates


----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)

Peine à te lire, je n'ai point. Avec impatience, la suite, j'attends.


----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2010)

"J'attends" ainsi finit le "j'accuse" de Zola!


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2010)

Zoladex (acétate de goséréline) pour les prostates fatiguées


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2010)

Fatigué que je suis en arrivant au labeur :mouais::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Le labeur d'un dieu.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2010)

Dieu ,parait-il, est parmi ses ouailles


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Ouailles et fines herbes pour cette omelette.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Oh ! Me les tripote pas si violemment ! Elles sont fragiles !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Fragile comme les verres en cristal ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Crie Stallone ! Crie ! Une vraie lopette.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Lopette, dis le devant lui pour voir.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Pour voir ? Mais c'est tout vu !


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juillet 2010)

Vu, par le Velvet Underground


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2010)

Underground comme Lou et Nico


----------



## rabisse (20 Juillet 2010)

Nicolas le prési.... .


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

Président oui, dis le haut et fort, tel un baryton


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Baryton, c'est pas le titre d'un album de Florent Brunel, ça ?..


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

ça, je n'en sais rien, je ne connais pas ce Florent Brunel


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Florent Brunel, c'est lui:

[youtube]0HXLPY6hwSc[/youtube]

Un grand artiste, sous-estimé !


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les temps sont difficiles apparemment.



voir:
léo ferré
1965 ou 1966; 
je ne me souviens pas.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Pas tatras !...
Décidément, tu vas dire que tu ne le fais pas exprès, encore ?!...
As-tu fais l'effort de lire le premier post de ce fil...
Et donc de savoir comment participer à ce fil ?!...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas tatras !...
> Décidément, tu vas dire que tu ne le fais pas exprès, encore ?!...
> As-tu fais l'effort de lire le premier post de ce fil...
> Et donc de savoir comment participer à ce fil ?!...



j'avais pas vu !
sorry,  :rose::rose::rose:
voir l'avatar
je sors


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> j'avais pas vu !
> sorry,  :rose::rose::rose:
> voir l'avatar
> je sors


Sors, si tu veux...
Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ?!...


> j'avais pas vu !


NAN ! Tu n'avais pas LU !...
Vu que tu commentes tout partout, même sur les fils photos, sans lire et donc respecter les règles...
Tu t'étonnes encore des réactions ?!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Pis le coup de l'avatar, c'est un peu facile...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Sors, si tu veux...
> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ?!...
> 
> NAN ! Tu n'avais pas LU !...
> ...



non; maintenant, je ne m'étonne plus ! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Plus de canicule, c'est bien dommage...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Dommage ?!... 
Vous avez dit dommage ?!...
Ah nan, c'est pas la bonne phrase... 



vieukh a dit:


> non; maintenant, je ne m'étonne plus ! :rose:


As-tu au moins remarqué que même pour te remonter les bretelles; j'avais fait l'effort de respecter le jeu du fil ?!...
Nan ?!...
Tu n'as pas dû bien me lire...
Bref...


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

Bref, comme disait Pépin, il semblerait que se promène l'ire


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Lire, c'est important de lire, ça évite de mettre ses gros sabots partout...


----------



## Madeline (21 Juillet 2010)

Partout il y a de la pollution :rose:
on est vraiment à l'abri nulle part !


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Partant de ce constat, je suggère qu'on se balade tous à poil dans la forêt.


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2010)

Forêt du jardin de l'Eden alors!


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2010)

Ah l'or dehors fait tort mais redore


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2010)

Dormir; avoir les yeux fermés ne veut pas toujours dire qu'on dort, ni les avoir ouverts qu'on voit.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Vois-tu, s'ils sont ouverts, ils voient, toujours. La perception n'est simplement pas consciente. Bon après tu pensais peut-être à autre chose !


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2010)

Autre chose que msn?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

MSN, c'est de la murde.


----------



## Dagui (22 Juillet 2010)

Mur de jeunes en prière devant le dieu des réseaux sociaux, piaillant, twitant à qui mieux mieux et fesse-boucan d'enfer.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2010)

Enfer et damnation, tes anges pétaradent


----------



## Dagui (22 Juillet 2010)

Ange pète à Rades et Johanne elle s'bourre en Afrique du Sud. 'ia Adèle qui file à Philadelphia. Et je crois que bien que ma nana tanne à New York.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Yorkshire: clébard hideux tout juste bon à prendre un coup de tatane dans le derche.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

Derche bas, ch'ai ude sidusite!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2010)

Sid usité, cherche la clé de son cadenas...


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

-Cadenas?
-Pourquoi pas!
-Pour ces vertus bienveillantes?
-Non, parce qu'il est aveugle!


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Aveugle ou bien malvoyant ? Ce n'est pas la même chose


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Chose qui pense je suis enfin j'éspère.


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2010)

Espérer c'est démentir l'avenir.



_«Emil Michel Cioran»_


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Si au rang de Dieu il ne fut élevé, qui donc s'en préoccuperait ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Occuperait-il son temps à ne rien foutre ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Ca n'aurait rien de surprenant...

C'est qui ce type, là ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2010)

Là j'ai comme l'impression que tu as mélangé tes fils


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Tes fils me courent sur le haricot.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2010)

Harry Cover faisait de superbes t-shirt


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Tee shirts mouillés chez Francis ce soir ! Viendez nombreux !


----------



## AikiMac (23 Juillet 2010)

Non... Bretons et Bretonnes le parapluie n'est pas requis chez moi !


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Moi je retourne en Bretagne cet été, et je vais te filer un tuyau... Il pleut pas autant qu'on le dit là-bas


----------



## AikiMac (23 Juillet 2010)

Baahhhh... C'est vrai, il paraît qu'il ne pleut que sur les cons !!!


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que vous n'avez pas été prévenus !


----------



## AikiMac (23 Juillet 2010)

Prévenus... Levez-vous pour la lecture de la sentence.


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2010)

Sentant ce parfum d'argent, qui pourtant n'a pas d'odeur, il se dit qu'a partir d'un million il commençait a se faire sentir. Tristan Bernard.


----------



## AikiMac (23 Juillet 2010)

Sans tirelire, où mettre ses économies ? 
Chez un BANQUIER ? 
Alors là... Je me gausse !


----------



## Old Timer (23 Juillet 2010)

Gausse toujours mon lapin


----------



## AikiMac (24 Juillet 2010)

La pince ne fait hélas plus son office...


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Aux fils et aux filles qui nous lisent, allez y mollo


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)

Mollo avec l'eau !


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

L'eau, sans laquelle nous ne serions point.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Point de salut sans eau.


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Sans eau, point de salut...Je dirais même plus mon cher Dupont.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Du pont il prit son élan, souhaitant mettre un terme à son existence. A mi-chemin, il réalisa qu'il commettait peut-être une erreur. Trop tard.


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Trop tard en effet, cependant les mètres défilant il se disait:" Jusqu'ici ça va, jusqu'ici ça va"


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2010)

Jusqu'ici ça va plus qu'un étage à descendre


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Des cendres s'envolèrent du cendrier, cédant à une soudaine brise


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Brise qui s'enroulant sur la surface de l'eau pris rapidement la forme d'une trombe et par un violent mouvement ascensionnel renvoya notre suicidé au 114 éme étage de la tour attenante au pont.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2010)

Dans la tour attenante au pont gisait dans une posture alanguie  la grenouille verte attendant le «french kiss» du suicidé charmant.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Charmante devient elle après le franche kiss de Rodolphe


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Rodolphe était un sale type, avec de bons côtés malgré tout.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2010)

Tout dépend de quel coté tu te places devant l'hurluberlu


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Hurle ! Hubert l'eut fait, s'il n'avait point perdu sa voix.


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Sa voix qu'il avait perdu à force de gueuler sur Rodolphe pour qu'il ne saute pas de ce putain de pont.


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

«Pon» se dit-il (car il était allemand ne l'oublions pas) que vais-je donc faire pour retrouver ma voix? Et ainsi pouvoir conter fleurette à cette chère Artémise.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Ach ! T'es misérable, mon pauvre ami, misérable !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

Les Misérables, grand classique.


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Classique en effet, d'ailleurs ce n'est pas l'inspecteur Javert qui se suicidait en sautant du pont?


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

Dupont et Dupond retrouvèrent le corps de Javert le lendemain sous un bateau qui se préparait à partir pour....


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Pourtant, que la montagne est beeeeeeeeeelle !


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

Beeeeeeeeele tant que tu veux, mais laisse toi tondre sacrebleu.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

Bleu comme le cordon autour du cou.


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Bleu comme le cordon autour du cou, comme la couleur de son visage, la peau plus légèrement violacée là où la corde avait fait de profondes striures, cela en était fini des schtroumpferies du grand Schtroumpf.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

"Schtoumpfement bonne cette tarte aux poires!", s'écria Schtroumpf farceur, face à Schtroumpfette complètement défoncée.


----------



## Old Timer (26 Juillet 2010)

Défoncée par le Schtroumpf grognon qui avait pris son pied en déclarant moi j'aime pas la tarte aux poires, j'aime mieux les Schtroumfette avant de....


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

De faire une bonne sieste au bureau, l'idée est fort séduisante...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

La santé c'est important ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Un port tant désiré doit faire entendre ses sternes


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juillet 2010)

C'tait Renald, oui c'était lui, le fumier !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Fumier, bachibouzouk, moule à gaufres, sapajou


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juillet 2010)

Sapajou est un nom vernaculaire vraisemblablement d'origine Tupi1 de primate platyrhinien (c'est-à-dire un singe d'Amérique), appartenant à la sous-famille des Cebinae. C'est un terme générique pour désigner les espèces du genre Cebus, mais ce terme est utilisé plus précisément pour désigner le sapajou à front blanc, un Cebus, et le sapajou jaune, un Saimiri.
Les sapajous sont répandus dans les forêts humides et chaudes de l'Amérique centrale et de l'Amérique du Sud (forêt amazonienne).
On utilise également le terme générique de capucin pour désigner ces singes.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Singe : grand utilisateur de Pom+C Pom+V


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

V est un ensemble de séries télévisées américaines de science-fiction, constitué d'une première minisérie éponyme en 2 parties de 100 minutes environ, d'une seconde minisérie V : La Bataille finale (V: The Final Battle) en 3 épisodes de 90 minutes, ainsi que d'une saison avortée de 19 épisodes de 48 minutes, souvent nommée V : La série (V: The Series).
La minisérie originelle (parfois retitrée V: The Original Miniseries) a été créée, écrite et réalisée par Kenneth Johnson et diffusée les 1er et 2 mai 1983 sur le réseau NBC. Sa suite directe, La Bataille finale (réalisée après le retrait de Kenneth Johnson du projet), a été diffusée du 6 au 8 mai 1984. À l'origine, La Bataille finale devait &#8211; comme son nom l'indique &#8211; mettre un terme à l'histoire de V. Devant le succès rencontré par cette suite, une série hebdomadaire fut alors commandée.
En France, les miniséries ont été diffusées à partir du 9 septembre 1985 sur Antenne 2. Puis la série de 45 minutes dès le 6 juin 1987 toujours sur Antenne 2. Les miniséries seules ont été rediffusées en 1989 sur La Cinq puis l'ensemble des séries à nouveau sur La Cinq en 1991. En 1994, V revient sur M6 et en 2008 sur NRJ 12.
Au Québec la série a été diffusée sur TVA.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2010)

Tévéa pei, haere mai po hino


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

hinorenorenoro- céros.


----------



## Old Timer (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est Éros, dieu de l'amour dans l'antiquité grecque


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

Grès que je déteste, mais alors... cette espèce de céramique aux couleurs pourraves!


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Ravaillac a assassiné Henri IV. Pas glop.


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

Glop!, fit la petite boule blanche en tombant dans la bouche de Mamie Raymonde!


----------



## Madeline (27 Juillet 2010)

Mamie Raymonde n'aurait jamais pensé que ce jeux durerait si longtemps.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

[Coucou Madeline ]


Le _temps_ est un concept développé par l'être humain pour appréhender le changement dans le monde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Le monde m'effraie quotidiennement ...


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2010)

Quotidiennement, je me demandes quel jour nous sommes


----------



## rabisse (27 Juillet 2010)

Sômmes-nous la somme de nos sommes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Sommes-nous fous ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Juillet 2010)

Fous nous sômmes

J'ai tambouriné tambouriné
Au seuil de sa bonté
Un judas m'a lorgné
Et jai pris l'hiver en grippe

Seul m'ont laissé
Les jouets par milliers
Seul mont laissé
Tes avances

Sommes-nous la sécheresse
Sommes-nous la vaillance
Ou le dernier coquelicot

Jai décimé décimé
Des armées de répondeurs
Occupés à se dire
Mes naufrages au saut du lit

Seul m'ont laissé
Nos héros préférés
Seul m'ont laissé
Nos absences

Sommes nous des gonzesses
Sommes-nous de connivence
Ou le dernier coquelicot

Terre promise
Redis-moi ton nom
Dis-moi en face
Que tout s'efface

Sommes-nous la noblesse
Sommes nous les eaux troubles
Sommes-nous le souvenir

Jai commandé décommandé
De mes yeux la prunelle
Balancé les jumelles
Pour ne garder que le flou

Seul m'ont laissé
Les passions immortelles
Seul m'ont laissé
Nos offenses

Sommes-nous la sécheresse
Sommes-nous la romance

Sommes-nous la sécheresse
Sommes-nous la noblesse

Sommes-nous les eaux troubles
Sommes-nous le souvenir

:love::love::love:


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2010)

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Je vous retrouve dans mon cur
Et vous faites refleurir
Tous mes rêves de bonheur

Je me souviens d'un soir de danse
Joue contre joue
Des rendez-vous de nos vacances
Quand nous faisions les fous

Souvenirs, souvenirs
De nos beaux jours de l'été
Lorsque nous partions cueillir
Mille fleurs, mille baisers

Et pour mieux garder dans ma tête
Les joies de la belle saison

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Il nous reste nos chansons

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Quelque part dans le matin
Où le soleil semblait rire
Tout le long de nos chemins

Nous n'avions au fond de nos poches
Qu'un peu d'espoir
Mais nous partions comme Gavroche
Le cur assez bavard

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Vous revenez dans ma vie
Illuminant l'avenir
Lorsque mon ciel est trop gris

On dit que le temps vous emporte
Et pourtant ça, j'en suis certain
Souvenirs, souvenirs
Vous resterez mes copains


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Les copains d'abord.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2010)

A bord de mon kayak avec ma Schtroumfette, je suis parti pour Kuujjuaq.


----------



## rabisse (30 Juillet 2010)

Ah! tu veux dire Fort Chimo, elle avait aussi froid que ça, ta compagne?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

La compagne du président chante très très mal.


----------



## Aescleah (31 Juillet 2010)

Malaise dans la salle de jeu, du côté de google earth. Je répète, malaise dans la salle de jeu !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Le jeu me semble risquer.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Août 2010)

Risqué ou non, on s'amuse bien malgré tout !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Tout tout tout 
Vous saurez tout sur le zizi 
Le vrai, le faux 
Le laid, le beau 
Le dur, le mou 
Qu'a un grand cou 
Le gros touffu 
Le p'tit joufflu 
Le grand ridé 
Le mont pelé 
Tout tout tout tout 
Je vous dirai tout sur le zizi


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2010)

Zizi Jeanmaire a de belle gambettes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Bête comme ses pieds.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2010)

Piémont, belle région du nord de l'Italie


----------



## PoM (2 Août 2010)

Italie? Et qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait à la coupe du monde?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Le monde devient fou.


----------



## Old Timer (2 Août 2010)

Un fou qui est fou et qu'il sait qu'il est fou, est bien moins fou qu'un fou qui est fou et qui ne sait pas qu'il est fou.


----------



## AikiMac (2 Août 2010)

Foutaises que toutes ces niaiseries...!!! Ce ne sont que fadaises, fariboles et billevesées !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Billevese (« cornemuse»), se décomposant en beille (« boyau») et veser (« gonfler»).


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2010)

Gonflés d'eux mêmes sont parfois les pédants du fofo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Fofo les marrons.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Ma ronde marrante n'est rien d'autre qu'une joyeuse ritournelle


----------



## Aescleah (4 Août 2010)

Ritournelle d'hirondelle pétant la rondelle d'une tourterelle.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Une tourterelle a fait un nid sur le balcon.


----------



## AikiMac (4 Août 2010)

Le bal, con ! A Toulouse, putaing que c'est bien !


----------



## Old Timer (4 Août 2010)

C'est bien meilleur le matin après un bon café


----------



## AikiMac (4 Août 2010)

Qu'a fait Roselyne dans le jardin au milieu des pétunias ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2010)

Pétunia, quel joli prénom à inscrire sur ta carte d'identité


----------



## AikiMac (4 Août 2010)

Dix dents t'y terrorisèrent, qu'en aurait-il été de 22 supplémentaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

22 supplémentaires ? Mais nous n'avons plus de place chef.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2010)

Chef, chef, y'a Cruchot qu'a fait l'mur pour aller picoler avec ses potosses


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Se souvenir des belles choses.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2010)

Choses que je n'oserais dévoiler ici.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Ici tout va bien.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2010)

Bien manger, bien boire, bien dormir, telle est ma devise.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2010)

Devise, conduite de vie, goût de l'argent, certains mots sont parfois lourds de sens


----------



## AikiMac (5 Août 2010)

Sensiblement hors de propos, Monsieur ! Encore eût-il fallu que vous le sussiez !!


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2010)

Vous le sussiez? Et que ce passa t-il ensuite?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2010)

Ensuite encore eusse t il fallusse que je le susse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Suce pas ma sucette !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2010)

Sus, cette discussion suscite bien des suspicions


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2010)

Suspicion torments my heart,

Suspicion keeps us apart,

Suspicion why torture me.



_"Elvis Presley"_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Pressez les citron verts.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2010)

Vert de gris, grise mine, mine de sel, selle verte


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2010)

verte comme le visage de la zizanie


----------



## AikiMac (6 Août 2010)

L'Aziza n'y aurait probablement pas été chantée si Daniel Balavoine n'y était pas venu !


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2010)

Pas venu je n'aurais, si je n'avais su.


----------



## AikiMac (7 Août 2010)

Subrepticement, il lui mit la main au panier en récoltant au passage une bonne soupe de phalanges !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Les phalanges coupées il était embêté.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2010)

Embêté il était devant le 3ème code que lui demandait sans état d'âme cet intransigeant gabier.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Un gabier est un matelot spécialisé dans les voiles, ou chargé de rendre les honneurs.


----------



## AikiMac (7 Août 2010)

Au neural, je lui dis d'arrêter de me taper sur le système.


----------



## Old Timer (8 Août 2010)

Système métrique, système décimal, système respiratoire, système nerveux, système lymphatique?


----------



## AikiMac (8 Août 2010)

L'un fatigue et l'autre irrite... Cela me rend irrémédiablement dubitatif !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)

Dubitatif je suis.


----------



## AikiMac (8 Août 2010)

Suicide ou meurtre ? La victime retrouvée pieds et poings liés, décapitée...
J'opterais pour un suicide perpétré par autrui !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Truie je t'aime.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Je t'AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMEUUUUUH, je t'AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMEUUUUUUH, comme un fou, comme un soldat, comme une star de cinéma !..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Le cinéma est une grande passion.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Pas si on n'aime pas. Enfin, des gens qui n'aiment pas le cinéma, il ne doit pas y en avoir des masses.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

Les masses dirigent le monde.


----------



## iovine (9 Août 2010)

Lee nous a quitté il y a tout juste 35 ans


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)

L'an 2000 sans bug.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Août 2010)

Bugs Bunny est le mangeur de carottes le plus farceur du monde.


----------



## AikiMac (9 Août 2010)

Mon demi, Tavernier... ! Et puis un autre, ..., il me faut oublier; il y a un certain iovine qui nous a rompu la chaîne de ce fil avec son info sur Bruce Lee. 
Il aurait pu faire la même chose en respectant les règles du jeu... 
M'enfin bon... Laissons-le tout de même vivre et soyons magnanimes


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2010)

Magne Annie, me fait pas poireauter !


----------



## Old Timer (9 Août 2010)

Poires au thé vert, un dessert pas trop dégueu.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2010)

Des gueuzes en plomb pour les gueux.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

" - Gueule pas si fort voyons, les voisins dorment!

- Je les emmerde, les voisins !"


----------



## Old Timer (9 Août 2010)

Les voisins oui, mais pas mes voisines.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

Mes voisines sont nues et jouent dans la boue.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Août 2010)

Bourrines ou sexy (ou les deux), les voisines ?


----------



## Damze (10 Août 2010)

Roch Voisine il est né quand ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Août 2010)

Quand sa maman eut marre de l'avoir dans le bide.


----------



## Dagui (11 Août 2010)

Le bide expulsa alors le Roch, qui s'en alla rouler dans les bras de la sage femme, qui ne moussa pas, mais souria devant la frimousse de ce petit Roch. Elle se mit alors à danser frénétiquement le rock avec monsieur Voisine. Mais dans la foulée, laissa choir le petit rocher, heu le petit Roch. Roch Voisine garda des séquelles de cet accident Roch'n'roll-esque. La suite tout le monde la connait.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Je connais bien les docteurs en retard.


----------



## Old Timer (12 Août 2010)

Tard il arriva ce Roch là, plus tard avec Céline il chanta, les JO de Vancouver il commenta.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Il commenta et s'endormit.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Août 2010)

Sans dormir pendant 11 jours, il fallait le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Faire l'amour tous les jours.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

Journée qui commence tranquillement, douce chaleur, dans une ambiance paisible.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Paisible comme être seul en string sur une plage.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

Plage nudiste, soleil caressant doucement la peau, mer calme...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Calme comme une tasse vide.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

Vide, l'esprit vide; voilà une notion qui lui échappait.


----------



## Dagui (15 Août 2010)

Pet de mouche, se dit d'une chose insignifiante.


[j'espère que quelqu'un va prendre cette perche tendu, et oui, c'est fait exprès cette chose insignifiante] :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

L'Antéchrist est une figure commune à l'eschatologie chrétienne, et islamique.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Août 2010)

Islamique, eschatologie, Antéchrist que vous avez donc de grands mots dans une si petite phrase mon ami.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

L'ami de tout le monde n'est ami de personne.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)

Personnellement, à mon humble avis, enfin selon moi quoi, tout cela est fort subjectif.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Est subjectif ce qui se rapporte au sujet de la connaissance.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)

Conne et sans cervelle, elle n'ira pas bien loin...


----------



## AikiMac (17 Août 2010)

L'eau impure lui valut des coliques néphrétiques.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Néphrétique est due à une mise en tension du rein.


----------



## AikiMac (18 Août 2010)

Rein de rein... Non, je ne regrette rein


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Le rein a de multiples fonctions (hormonales, de régulation de la tension, mais il est surtout l'un des principaux organes de détoxication (avec le foie et le poumon). Il assure, par filtration et excrétion d'urine, l'équilibre hydroélectrolytique (homéostasie) du sang et de l'organisme en général. C'est un organe vital.
Chez les amniotes, il est le plus souvent pair et situé dans l'abdomen, en arrière du péritoine, suivant une symétrie plus ou moins bilatérale.
Par abus de langage et erreur, le langage populaire nomme souvent reins la zone des vertèbres lombaires.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Berre-l'Étang (en occitan provençal Bèrra de l'Estanh selon la norme classique ou Berro de l'Estang selon la norme mistralienne) est une commune française située dans le département des Bouches-du-Rhône, en région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur. Elle fait partie de la communauté d'agglomération Salon - Étang de Berre - Durance, dite Agglopole Provence.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Provence Alpes Côte d'Azur... j'y ai visité quelques coins sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Sympathiques sont les hommes en blanc qui me donnent la pilule mais où suis-je ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2010)

Suis-je déjà en route pour l'au-delà, ou bien est-ce le résultat de la pilule d'ecstasy que m'ont donnée les sympathiques hommes en blanc?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Moins blanc que blanc, je m'doute. ça doit être gris clair, mais plus blanc que blanc j'vois pas, qu'est-ce que c'est comme couleur ??? C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir!


----------



## AikiMac (18 Août 2010)

Sorts ! Tire un coup ! Bourre toi la gueule et tu verras ça ira mieux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Mieux oui je vais mieux dans un certain sens.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2010)

Sensation d'aller mieux, ce doit être l'effet de tes petites pilules.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Pilule bleue, ou pilule rouge ? Le choix est-il vraiment difficile ?


----------



## AikiMac (18 Août 2010)

Dit fissile est tout objet qui tend à se fendre, à se diviser en feuillets minces.


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2010)

&#8212; Mince !
&#8212; Quelle tuile !!


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2010)

Quelle tuile se dit-il en en recevant une sur la tronche.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Août 2010)

Tronche de cake.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Cake (aussi typographié CAKE) est un groupe de rock alternatif américain formé à Sacramento (Californie) en 1992.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Août 2010)

1992, si on l'écrit en faisant une faute d'orthographe, ça peut faire 1299.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

99 francs seulement !


----------



## AikiMac (19 Août 2010)

Seulement 99 francs ??? Monsieur, vous vous moquez de moi ?
Je vous ferai remarquer que cela fait 10 bonnes années que la monnaie unique a été introduite dans notre système économique...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Economique (du grec ancien &#959;&#7984;&#954;&#959;&#957;&#959;&#956;&#943;&#945; / oikonomía : « administration d'un foyer », créé à partir de &#959;&#7990;&#954;&#959;&#962; / oîkos : « maison  », dans le sens de patrimoine et &#957;&#972;&#956;&#959;&#962; / nómos : « loi, coutume ») est l'activité humaine qui consiste en la production, la distribution, l'échange et la consommation de biens et de services.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2010)

Serre... Vice compris, l'avez-vous lu?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

LU : Légende Urbaine.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Août 2010)

Ben Affleck est né en Californie, mais a grandi à Cambridge dans le Massachusetts. Son père était un travailleur social qui a divorcé entre temps (détail important)


----------



## AikiMac (20 Août 2010)

In portant... Deux portants... Trois portants... Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que tous ces portants ?
Ça m'en donne mal à la tête. Où ai-je bien pu mettre mes comprimés d'acide acétylsalicylique ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

L'acide acétylsalicylique, plus connu sous le nom d'aspirine, est la substance active de nombreux médicaments aux propriétés analgésiques, antipyrétiques et anti-inflammatoires. Il est aussi utilisé comme antiagrégant plaquettaire. C'est un anti-inflammatoire non stéroïdien.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2010)

oïde : du grec eidos, [-oïde, -oïdal, -_oïdien_], qui a l'apparence


----------



## AikiMac (20 Août 2010)

A part rance, je ne vois pas trop quel qualificatif lui attribuer !


----------



## collodion (20 Août 2010)

Buée de chaleur, buée de torpeur, embuée par la moiteur d'un enterrement d'été.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Êtes-vous pauvre ? Signalez-vous par des vertus. Êtes-vous riche ? Signalez-vous par des bienfaits.


----------



## AikiMac (21 Août 2010)

Bien fait pour moi, je n'avais qu'à me dépêcher de poster...
C0rentin félicitation pour ta célérité !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Célérité et qualité de la justice - La gestion du temps dans le procès.


----------



## Dagui (21 Août 2010)

Pro c'est être professionnel, ou être pour quelque chose, ou quelqu'un. Mais si on est dyslexique ça peut très vite se transformer en porc.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Le porc te salue, merci bien.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)

Bien gentil tout ça, mais on n'avance pas des masses.


----------



## collodion (21 Août 2010)

Masses laborieuses qui s'éreintent sur la même tache, essorent leur espoir par le même geste toute une vie durant, et par chance s'élèveront grâce au vent.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Le vent qui passe et nous raconte les histoires du monde.


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2010)

Monde virtuel: monde créé artificiellement par un logiciel informatique.


----------



## collodion (21 Août 2010)

Tic tac des horloges internes et externes en conflit permanent.


----------



## AikiMac (22 Août 2010)

Permanent ...??? Je dirais que rien ne l'est et que tout n'est que temporaire et est appelé à cesser ou disparaître à un moment ou à un autre sur l'échelle du temps.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Le temps s'en va, le temps s'en va, madame ; Las ! Le temps, non, mais nous nous en allons.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Août 2010)

Allons jeune homme. Ne soyez pas si inquiet, tout ira bien.


----------



## Dagui (22 Août 2010)

Ira bien qui ira le dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Le dernier mot dans une affaire est toujours un chiffre.


----------



## Damze (22 Août 2010)

Des chiffres et des lettres...


----------



## Dagui (22 Août 2010)

Dell, être PC dans l'âme.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Août 2010)

Laam, elle a pas fait long feu... Rien de surprenant, en fait...


----------



## LeProf (22 Août 2010)

"Fais pas ci, fais pas ça
Viens ici, mets toi là
Attention prends pas froid
Ou sinon gare à toi
Mange ta soupe, allez, brosse toi les dents
Touche pas ça, fais dodo
Dis papa, dis maman
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
À dada prout prout cadet
À cheval sur mon bidet
Mets pas tes doigts dans le nez
Tu suces encore ton pouce
Qu'est-ce que t'as renversé
Ferme les yeux ouvre la bouche
Mange pas tes ongles vilain
Va te laver les mains
Ne traverse pas la rue
Sinon panpan tutu
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
À dada prout prout cadet
À cheval sur mon bidet
Laisse ton père travailler
Viens donc faire la vaisselle
Arrête de te chamailler
Réponds quand on t'appelle
Sois poli dis merci
à la dame laisse ta place
C'est l'heure d'aller au lit
Faut pas rater la classe
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
À dada prout prout cadet
À cheval sur mon bidet
Tu me fatigues je n'en peux plus
Dis bonjour dis bonsoir
Ne cours pas dans le couloir
Sinon panpan tutu
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
Viens ici ôte toi de là
Prends la porte sors d'ici
Écoute ce qu'on te dis
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
À dada prout prout cadet
À cheval sur mon bidet
Tête de mule tête de bois
Tu vas recevoir une beigne
Qu'est-ce que t'as fait de mon peigne
Je ne le dirai pas deux fois
Tu n'es qu'un bon à rien
Je le dis pour ton bien
Si tu ne fais rien de meilleur
Tu seras balayeur
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
À dada prout prout cadet
À cheval sur mon bidet
Vous en faites pas les gars
Vous en faites pas les gars
Moi aussi on m'a dit ça
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
Fais pas ci fais pas ça
Et j'en suis arrivé là
Et j'en suis arrivé là
Et j'en suis arrivé là
La la la
La la la
La la la
La la la la
La la la la
La la la la"

Jacques Dutronc


----------



## AikiMac (22 Août 2010)

Du tronc partaient ses grosses branches tortueuses qui déployaient leur ramure dense et fournie vers le ciel étoilé.


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2010)

Et toiler trop un bateau par gros temps ne sert à rien


----------



## collodion (23 Août 2010)

Rien n'est moins sûres que les certitudes et plus sûres que les incertitudes.


----------



## AikiMac (23 Août 2010)

Incertitudes et turpitudes se bousculaient dans son esprit torturé et malsain.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Malsains sont les petits jeunes gens qui ricanent, ne pouvant imiter la pesante gravité de leurs papas.


----------



## AikiMac (23 Août 2010)

Pas à pas j'avançais au milieu de la foule qui m'invectivait, je restais cependant empli de mansuétude.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

L'étude du beau est un duel où l'artiste crie de frayeur avant d'être vaincu.


----------



## mrfoxy (23 Août 2010)

Etre vaincu parfois. Etre soumis, jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Jamais je ne porterai cette jupe maman.


----------



## Dagui (23 Août 2010)

Mam' en colère après une énième bavure policière, c'est pas beau à voir et ça décoiffe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Coiffe toi mieux que ça.


----------



## AikiMac (23 Août 2010)

Ça s'en va et ça revient
C'est fait de tout petits riens
Ça se chante et ça se danse
Et ça revient, ça se retient
Comme une chanson populaire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Populaire : "Les amibes de nos amibes sont nos amibes."


----------



## AikiMac (24 Août 2010)

Ami benêt, sache que la niaiserie te conduira droit au paradis lors de ton jugement dernier.
D'après un certain livre (le plus vendu dans le monde), il est écrit :
"_Bien heureux les simples d'esprit, le Royaume des Cieux est à eux._"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Eux toujours les mêmes gestes qui me trahissent.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

Hissez les voiles, bande d'incapables ! Marins d'eau douce !


----------



## AikiMac (24 Août 2010)

D'où ce bruit provient-il ? 
Aurais-je encore oublié de sortir Mami de la cave ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Cave : on y descend pour se remonter.


----------



## AikiMac (24 Août 2010)

Remonter le temps, Jules Verne en connaissait un rayon.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Un rayon de soleil qui ne passe pas.


----------



## Dagui (24 Août 2010)

Passe pas tes tiques à la voisine c'est pathétique.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

Pathétique, ou sonate pour piano numéro huit de Beethoven.


----------



## collodion (24 Août 2010)

Oven ! you burn my chicken ! What's the hell with you ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

You talkin' to me ?


----------



## Dagui (24 Août 2010)

Youplaboum ! Un poulet plus que doré, et bon appétit bien sûr.


----------



## AikiMac (24 Août 2010)

Sur ce coup là, il y en a un qui s'est planté ! Je dirais qu'il y a un manque flagrant de célérité...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Hériter de sa belle gueule.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Gueule de bois... Cette fois, c'est sûr. Demain, j'arrête !..


----------



## Lellie (25 Août 2010)

Arrête de boire, de fumer, de manger gras, salé, sucré Mais put.. diantre ! Que va-t-il nous rester ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Rester en vie le plus longtemps possible, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y'a d'intéressant.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Intéressant comme point de vue. Encore un sujet autour duquel personne ne serait d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

D'accord je suis pas d'accord avec toi encore une foi.


----------



## Dagui (25 Août 2010)

Foi, foie, fois, quel choix ma foi. Il était une fois un C0rentin qui était perdu par tant de choix et parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Parfois je me dis que Dagui n'est pas rikiki.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Parfois nous ne sommes pas d'accord... Mais on s'aime quand même ! :love:

[EDITH]: Toasted


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Même toasted on peut continuer à faire la fête.


----------



## Dagui (25 Août 2010)

Faites ce que bon vous semble, mais laissez nous faire la fête.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

La fête des pères est comme la fête des mères, sauf pour le cadeau qui coûte moins cher.


----------



## Old Timer (25 Août 2010)

La chair de poule ou piloérection  ou horripilation est une réaction de l'organisme face à certaines situations comme le froid.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Froide est la douleur de croire que la chaleur ne reviendra jamais.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)

Jamais plus je ne t'aimerai... Je l'ai pas déjà casée celle-là ?..


----------



## Old Timer (25 Août 2010)

Eh oui celle-là tu l'a casée le 27/06/2010, à 11h16


----------



## collodion (26 Août 2010)

11h16 : la pause devient une obsession, surtout le lundi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Lundi. Dans les pays chrétiens, lendemain du jour du tiercé.


----------



## AikiMac (26 Août 2010)

Tiercer son champ est nécessaire pour obtenir une terre bien aérée afin d'y disperser le semis.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Semi-automatique ou bien full manuel ?


----------



## collodion (26 Août 2010)

Le manuel de sa propre vie est enfin prêt et consultable lorsque la fin arrive.


----------



## Dagui (26 Août 2010)

Arrive la fin, mais ce manuel on a pas l'temps de le lire. On peut le pré-commander ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Commander quoi et à qui ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Août 2010)

A qui veut prendre la suite, il faudra faire preuve d'inspiration.


----------



## Dagui (26 Août 2010)

Ration d'inspiration il te faudra avoir pour mener à bien ce jeu du dernier mot. Que force et vocabulaire soient avec toi.


----------



## AikiMac (27 Août 2010)

Toiser ce quidam de la sorte ne saurait que vous mener à la rixe !


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Rixe interminable. Le pugilat finit avec une douzaine d'hommes au tapis.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Le tapis persan est un élément essentiel de l'art et de la culture persane, son tissage est devenu un art.


----------



## AikiMac (27 Août 2010)

Arrête de poster au moment où je poste... !!!


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Poste-lui quelques mots doux, ça lui fera plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment, chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

*Vit:*

Vx, rare. Membre viril. Synon. bite (pop.), pénis, queue (vulg.), verge. J'avais beau me regarder dans le miroir, de face, de trois quarts, de profil (...). Me serrer le vit à pleurer (...). Je restais avec cet appendice congestionné, terriblement ridicule (Aragon, La Défense de l'infini, Le Con d'Irène, 1986 [1928], p. 47). V. pornographique ex. de Goncourt.
Rem. Devenu rare, le mot n'est guère conservé que dans des chansons d'étudiants et dans des contrepèteries.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Riez et le monde rira avec vous, Pleurez et vous pleurerez seul, Car le triste vieux monde doit emprunter sa joie, Mais il a bien assez de soucis en propre.


----------



## collodion (27 Août 2010)

Propre sur soi, la mallette vissée dans la main, le banquier partait au travail au petit matin.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Un matin, l'un de de nous manquant de noir, se servit de bleu : l'impressionnisme était né.


----------



## AikiMac (27 Août 2010)

N'était-il pas possible que ce fusse lui ?
Je m'enquis auprès de lui mais, hélas, il ne l'était point.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Point de propriété, sans liberté ; point de liberté, sans sûreté.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Sur tes mains, du sang. Serait-ce la mauvaise semaine ?..


----------



## Old Timer (27 Août 2010)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Semaines de grossesse ou semaines d'aménorrhée?[/FONT]


----------



## AikiMac (28 Août 2010)

Amen... Aurais-tu l'intention de biaiser pour mieux nous emberlificoter ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

S'emberlificoter dans ses souvenirs. On a parlé peinture et l'éternelle dispute du classique et du romantique s'est emberlificotée dans la conversation.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Conversation interminable à l'issue incertaine. Et si on arrêtait de se battre, qu'on oubliait tous ces faux problèmes ?..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Les problèmes ? on ne les résout guère. Les problèmes, il faut les vivre ...


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Vivre sans jamais s'inquiéter, de ce qui pourra se passer demain. Vivre, de toutes ses forces. Vivre, jusqu'à en mourir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Mourir pour des idées, l'idée est excellente Moi j'ai failli mourir de ne l'avoir pas eue.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Une histoire qu'il ne put jamais raconter, lui, qui était le dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Le dernier degré du bonheur est l'absence de tout mal.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Ma Lada, pour rien au monde je ne m'en séparerais. Une merveille de technologie, qui traversera les âges,  et demeurera légende.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

La légende du Juif errant est le symbole des plus hautes aspirations de l'humanité, condamnée à marcher toujours sans connaître le repos.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Repos de l'esprit, voilà qui devrait être la quête de tout un chacun.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Chacun est responsable de tous. Chacun est seul responsable. Chacun est seul responsable de tous.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Tous eurent un jour une occasion, une chance. Peu sont ceux à l'avoir saisie.


----------



## Dagui (28 Août 2010)

C'est Zizou qui m'a tapé m'sieur !


----------



## AikiMac (28 Août 2010)

M'sieur, m'sieur...! Dagui y fait rien qu'à nous embêter avec des mots à la con !
Est-ce que je demande, moi, ce que c'est qu'un rythme circadien nycthéméral ?


----------



## Damze (28 Août 2010)

nycthéméral ta mère !


----------



## tantoillane (28 Août 2010)

Mer bleue, sable doré, les vacances ne sont pas encore terminées


----------



## tombom (29 Août 2010)

Termine et va t'en... je n'en peux plus de tes sottises !!!


----------



## AikiMac (29 Août 2010)

Sottises, balivernes et billevesées... Mais vous n'arrêtez donc jamais ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Jamais loin de toi mon petit poussin.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Pousse un peu plus fort, ça vient !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Je viens de faire le premier pas dans la voie du divorce. C'est-à-dire que je viens de me fiancer...


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Fiancé ? Eh bien je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Le monde n'a pas besoin qu'on y mette de l'ordre ; le monde est ordre, incarné. C'est à nous de nous harmoniser avec cet ordre.


----------



## Old Timer (29 Août 2010)

Cet ordre est insensé et risque de causer un grand désordre.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Le désordre c'est pas mal quand c'est pas chez moi.


----------



## Dagui (29 Août 2010)

C'est pas chez moi que tu vas manger chinois. Ha mais il n'y pas d'souchis qu'il me répondit.


----------



## AikiMac (29 Août 2010)

La raie pond, dit-on, de 70 à 140 oeufs qui mettront 4 à 5 mois pour éclore.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Clore le débat me semble une bonne idée.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Idée fixe, l'obsédant à n'en plus dormir.


----------



## AikiMac (29 Août 2010)

Dors Mireille ! Le sommeil est salutaire.


----------



## Dagui (29 Août 2010)

Salut, Terre promise, terre d'écueil ! C'est la larme à l'oeil qu'on te quitte pour aller voguer vers d'autres constellations.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Con ! C'tait là Sion ! Fallait prendre à droite !


----------



## AikiMac (30 Août 2010)

Adroite, elle ne l'était pas du tout. Elle était plutôt du genre à avoir des sabots à la place des mains...


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Mains baladeuses... Peut-être cherchent-elles simplement cet endroit paisible, et confortable, où se reposer.


----------



## AikiMac (30 Août 2010)

Reposer ici, me paraît fort peu aisé aux vues du bruit permanent qui y règne !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Le règne de la quantité et les signes des temps.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Tant pis pour vous, vous aurez été prévenus !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Nu, je suis venu au monde, et, nu, je le quitterai.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2010)

Qui te rayera de la liste, sans coup férir.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Rire sous cape lorsqu'on ne peut rire à pleine gorge, mais rire toujours parce que l'esprit de sérieux est le pire de tous les esprits détestables.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Détestable vosu êtes ! Bizarrement, je parle...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Parler, parler pour ne rien dire, parler pour faire peur au silence. Parler pour tout dire. Mais on demande toujours trop aux mots. Plus qu'ils ne peuvent dire.


----------



## iovine (30 Août 2010)

Ire est un nom féminin qui signifie colère


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

La colère, ça fait vivre. Quand t'es plus en colère, t'es foutu.


----------



## Dagui (30 Août 2010)

T'es foutu, tu es fou.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Le fou se croit sage et le sage reconnaît lui-même n'être qu'un fou.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Fou ? La folie est le piment de l'homme sage !


----------



## AikiMac (31 Août 2010)

S'agit-il d'une folie douce et légère ou d'une profonde aliénation ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Les nations libres sont des nations policées.


----------



## AikiMac (31 Août 2010)

Poli... Certes ! Mais un peu trop pompeux.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Un peu de chagrin prouve beaucoup d'amour, mais beaucoup de chagrin montre trop peu d'esprit.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

"esprit" se dit "spirito" en italien et "wathan" en langue arabique, c'est un peu de culture, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Pas à pas je viens dans ton bar.


----------



## Old Timer (31 Août 2010)

Thon, bar, saumon, crevettes tout ça est délicieux en sushi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Hi i'm alone.


----------



## Dagui (31 Août 2010)

Alone, comme Stalone ou comme Alonzo ? Aller zou, allons au zoo Alonzo. Oui, allons-y.


----------



## AikiMac (31 Août 2010)

Y seriez- vous bien soignés ? Un doute m'habite...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

"Bite" c'est un gros mot, même si c'est une petite.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

La petite grenouille dit-au crapaud, passe moi 30 sous t'auras d'la peau


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Pot en terre cuite, qui avait traversé les âges.


----------



## collodion (1 Septembre 2010)

âge de raison où l'on souhaiterait rester bête.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Les bêtes sont au bon Dieu, mais la bêtise est à l'homme.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

L'homme de sa vie... Si elle avait su qu'il ne l'était que l'un d'entre eux...


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

oeufs à la coque, poché, au lard ou bénédictine vous avez le choix


----------



## AikiMac (1 Septembre 2010)

Choyez vos proches, ils le méritent !


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Mes rituels n'en sont pas, des habitudes, tout au plus.


----------



## AikiMac (1 Septembre 2010)

Plus ou moins... Le tout, c'est de trouver la bonne mesure.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

La bonne mesure 1 m 65


----------



## AikiMac (1 Septembre 2010)

S'inquiéter pour 2 cm de moins n'est vraiment pas mon genre !


----------



## collodion (1 Septembre 2010)

Genre quoi ? Genre à partir sans payer la note !


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2010)

La Note est un restaurant provençal situé à Berkeley


----------



## AikiMac (2 Septembre 2010)

Berkeley, ville de Californie aux Etats-Unis, a été nommée ainsi en l'honneur de l'évêque George Berkeley (12 mars 1685 - 14 janvier 1753), un philosophe irlandais de la famille des empiristes dont la principale réussite fut la théorisation de l'idéalisme empirique ou immatérialisme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Mes pensées me disent où je me trouve ; mais elles ne m'indiquent pas où je vais.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Vers dans le derrière, grattages d'enfer.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

Fermentation: réaction biochimique sous l'action de micro-organismes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

L'Organisme d&#8217;autoréglementation du courtage immobilier du Québec (OACIQ) a pris le relais de l'Association des courtiers et agents immobiliers du Québec.


----------



## AikiMac (2 Septembre 2010)

Quel bec ! Je ne saurais trop espérer qu'il soit apte à me casser les noix !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

les noix c'est bon pour le coeur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

À coeur vaillant, rien d'impossible.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Impossible ne fait pas partie de mon vocabulaire.


----------



## AikiMac (2 Septembre 2010)

Vos cas bullèrent sous un chêne... Il eût été temps de les mettre au boulot !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Le boulot n'est pas un but dans la vie. Le but, c'est d'arriver à ne rien foutre. Et à part gangster et homme politique, y a pas beaucoup de boulots où on peut gagner de l'argent sans se fatiguer.


----------



## collodion (2 Septembre 2010)

Fatigué, il s'en alla prendre son train pour profiter de ses vacances qu'il s'était autorisé le jour où il avait oublié de vivre pour travailler.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Travailler pour gagner sa vie, O.K. Mais pourquoi faut-il que cette vie qu'on gagne, il faille la gaspiller à travailler pour gagner sa vie ?


----------



## AikiMac (2 Septembre 2010)

Vivons heureux, vivons couchés !


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Couché ! Pffffiou... On ne s'en sortira jamais avec ce chien !


----------



## Dagui (3 Septembre 2010)

Ce chien des Deschiens devient très chiant, il a déchiré mon dessin de seins.


----------



## AikiMac (3 Septembre 2010)

S'introduire discrètement en ce lieu, n'est pas chose aisée.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Aisément on pardonne un tort que l'on partage.


----------



## AikiMac (3 Septembre 2010)

Par Tage, tu fais allusion à la portion Espagnole ou Portugaise du fleuve ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Le fleuve le plus large, on le passe à la source.


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Source de conflits, elle fut détruite, puis sombra dans l'oubli.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Oublie les injures, n'oublie jamais les bienfaits.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Bien fait, c'est un bon travail !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

Le travail, j'en fais le moins possible.


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Possible ou non, je tente le coup !


----------



## AikiMac (3 Septembre 2010)

Le coup du lapin... Mes ex s'en rappelleront longtemps !


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2010)

Longtemps j'ai cru que les bébés venaient dans les choux, maintenant je sais que c'est la faute aux cigognes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Les cigognes (Ciconia) sont des oiseaux échassiers migrateurs appartenant à la famille des Ciconiidés. Il en existe plusieurs espèces, les deux plus connues étant la Cigogne noire (Ciconia nigra) et surtout la Cigogne blanche (Ciconia ciconia).


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

S'y cogna si fort qu'il en perdit la mémoire...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

La mémoire de la plupart des hommes est un cimetière abandonné, où gisent sans honneurs des morts qu'ils ont cessé de chérir.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Chez Riri, Fifi et Loulou, se tiendra ce soir le congrès annuel des castors juniors !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Or le prodigieux est agréable ; j'en donne pour preuve que tous, lorsqu'ils font un récit, en rajoutent toujours, pour produire du plaisir.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2010)

Le plaisir des sens
Mon vieux !... le problème de la circulation...ça ne s'arrange pas du tout ! Du tout !...
J'étais dans ma voiture, j'arrive sur une place...Je prends le sens giratoire...Emporté par le mouvement, je fais un tour pour rien...Je me dis : "Ressaisissons-nous. Je vais prendre la première à droite." Je vais pour prendre la première à droite : Sens interdit. Je me dis : "C'était à prévoir...je vais prendre la deuxième." Je vais pour prendre la deuxième : Sens interdit. Je me dis : "il fallait s'y attendre ! prenons la troisième." Sens interdit ! Je me dis : "Là ! Ils exagèrent !...Je vais prendre la quatrième." Sens interdit !
Je dis "Tiens." Je fais un tout pour vérifier. Quatre rues, quatre sens interdits ! J'appelle l'agent.
Monsieur l'Agent ! Il n'y a que quatre rues et elles sont toutes en sens interdit. Il me dit :" Je sais...c'est une erreur." Je lui dit "Mais alors...pour sortir ?..." Il me dit " Vous ne pouvez pas !" , "Alors ? Qu'est-ce que je vais faire ?", "Tournez avec les autres", "Ils tournent depuis combien de temps ?", "Il y en a, ça fait plus d'un mois.", "Ils ne disent rien ?", "Que voulez-vous qu'ils disent !...ils ont l'essence...Ils sont nourris...ils sont contents !", "Mais...il n'y en a pas qui cherchent à s'évader ?", "Si ! Mais ils sont tout de suite repris.", "Par qui ?", "Par la police...qui fait sa ronde...mais dans l'autre sens.", "Ca peut durer longtemps !", "Jusqu'à ce qu'on supprime les sens.", "Si on supprime l'essence...il faudra remettre les bons.", "Il n'y a plus de 'bon sens'. Ils sont 'uniques' ou 'interdits'. Donnez-moi neuf cents francs." "Pourquoi ?", "C'est défendu de stationner !", "!!!", "Plus trois cents francs", "De quoi ?", "De taxe de séjour !", "Ca commence bien !", Il me dit "Tachez que ça continue, sans ça, je vous aurai au tournant !"
Alors, j'ai tourné...j'ai tourné...A un moment comme je roulais à côté d'un laitier, je lui ai dit : "Dis-moi laitier...ton lait va tourner ?...", "T'en fais pas !... je fais mon beurre...". Ah ben ! Je dis : "Celui-là ! Il a le moral !..." Je lui dis : "Dis-moi ? Qu'est-ce-que c'est que cette voiture noire là, qui ralentit tout ?", "C'est le corbillard, il tourne depuis quinze jours !", "Et la voiture blanche là, qui vient de nous doubler ?", "Cà ? C'est l'ambulance !... Priorité !", "Il y a quelqu'un dedans ?", "Il y avait quelqu'un.", "Où il est maintenant ?", "Dans le corbillard !"
Je me suis arrêté...J'ai appelé l'agent...Je lui ai dit : "Monsieur l'Agent, je m'excuse...J'ai un malaise..."
"Si vous êtes malade, montez dans l'ambulance !..."


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

L'ambulance me traquée, j'avais peur et décida de me cacher.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Caché... Ouais, se cacher un oignon dans l'oignon, on a vu moins con...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Connais-moi si tu peux, ô passant, connais-moi ! Je suis ce que tu crois, et suis tout le contraire.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2010)

Le contraire du contraire c'est le contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Contrairement à ce qu'on croit j'ai bien compris ce qu'a dit Old Timer, c'est tautologique...


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

Toto, logiquement, il s'en fout de ces conneries.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2010)

Connery, Sean de son prénom à personnifié le premier James Bond.


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

et bon débarras :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

ras le bol de ces conneries


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

riz au lait, j'ai bien ça moi :-D


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Moi j'aimes Ellroy.


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

royalement passable celui-ci :-D


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

D: langage informatique créé par Walter Bright en décembre 1999 avec sa société Digital Mars, et il est présenté comme le successeur du C, d'où son nom (le langage C lui-même succédait au langage B, qui quant à lui ne dérive pas d'un langage A, mais du BCPL. Avant la création du C++, on se demanda longtemps si le successeur du C sappellerait D, selon lordre alphabétique, ou P, selon lordre des lettres dans le nom de BCPL


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

Bé c'est pé elle ! La coupable, c'est l'autre, là-bas !


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

bas les masques l'intriguant !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Intriguant ce fil pleins de réponses.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Ponce pilate c'est pas le gars qui se lavait les mains avant de poser un jugement.


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

jugement aléatoire, mais où se trouve toire ?


----------



## Dagui (5 Septembre 2010)

Toire, se trouve vers Halé, arrivé là bas, tu t'assoie, et tu reviens. Ainsi tu pourra dire, je suis aléatoire.


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

aléatoirement frappés par la malchance nous le sommes...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Sommes-nous seul dans l'univers ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Univers ? A mon humble avis nous ne sommes pas seuls, mais la vie d'ailleurs est-elle d'Azote-Oxygène et de Carbone ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

De Carbon de Castel-Jaloux - Bretteurs et menteurs sans vergogne - Ce sont les cadets de Gascogne !


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

Deux gars se cognent et l'un dit à l'autre:

- Putain mais tu peux pas regarder où tu vas, abruti ?!

L'autre répond:

- Si tu continues, je vais tellement te mettre la gueule de travers que tu pourras même plus chier droit !!!


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2010)

Pour chier droit il ne faut pas tortiller du cul.


----------



## collodion (5 Septembre 2010)

La  Cucurbitaceae est une famille de plantes dicotylédones qui comprend environ 800 espèces réparties en 120 genres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Le genre humain est comme un fleuve qui coule du nord au midi ; rien ne peut le faire rebrousser contre sa source.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)

Source d'eau minérale naturelle, elle fit le bonheur de tout un peuple.


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

Pleuplée de marsien, Neptune tomba sous les assaults des plutonais.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Né sous x mais toujours à l'affut.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Septembre 2010)

À la Fût est une micro brasserie située à Saint-Tite, Province de Québec


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

Bec dans l'eau, le poisson ne resista pas longtemps à la cigogne.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)

Cigogne  à la con ! Elle s'est gourée, elle m'a livré une pisseuse alors que je voulais un mec !


----------



## Dagui (6 Septembre 2010)

Mes condoléances ! Mais l'une n'est pas pire que l'autre.


----------



## collodion (6 Septembre 2010)

L'autriche a une superficie de 83 860 km² et une densité de population de 97,8 hab./km².


----------



## Aescleah (7 Septembre 2010)

Km², c'est pas un mot ça, c'est une foutue abréviation !


----------



## collodion (7 Septembre 2010)

Attention, la brève irruption d'une abréviation peut inciter à la poésie : des rimes au kilomètre carré !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Carré comme un bureaucrate.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Septembre 2010)

Bureau crade, chambre crade, et j'en passe. En bref, vous êtes un goret.


----------



## erw4n (7 Septembre 2010)

goret je suis, porc tu es !


----------



## Old Timer (7 Septembre 2010)

Tu es la bienvenue si tu veux être mon amie.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Ami veux-tu partager le vin avec moi ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Moi, je veux bien, oui. Festoyons, mon ami !


----------



## Old Timer (8 Septembre 2010)

À Miami n'oubliez pas de visiter le Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden c'est l'un des plus remarquables jardins botaniques au monde.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Mon deuxième testicule est plus bas que le premier, c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Docteur, j'ai le cancer du bras droit ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Droit non, en revanche, pour ce qui est du bras gauche...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

La gauche est une patrie ; on en est ou on n'en est pas.


----------



## jb104 (8 Septembre 2010)

passablement passable, je ne comprends qd même pas ce simulacre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Qu'il y ait simulacre, imitation et fable, et que plusieurs prennent plaisir, non seulement à jouer, mais à regarder et à s'étonner : le théâtre se définit par là tout entier.


----------



## collodion (8 Septembre 2010)

Entière doit être une vie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

La vie quotidienne aliène et voile la vraie vie, la vie quotidienne permet trop de compromis.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Comme promis (prononcer la phrase de C0rentin avec un accent du sud de la France ), je te prendrai nue, dans la Simca 1000.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Mille milliard de mille sabords.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Ca, Boris, pour être un empaffé, c'en est un, pas de doute !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Doutez que les étoiles ne soient de flamme Doutez que le soleil n'accomplisse son tour Doutez que la vérité soit menteuse infâme Mais ne doutez jamais de mon amour.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Mon amour ! Dans mes bras ! :love:


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2010)

Dans mes bras, comment la faire tomber?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

...Tombé par terre, c'est la faute à Voltaire, je suis tombé dans l'eau, c'est la faute à Rousseau...


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2010)

Rousseau, Jean-Jacques, né le 28 juin 1712 à Genève et mort le 2 juillet 1778


----------



## jb104 (9 Septembre 2010)

1778, soit en l'an 114 après la bière


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

La bière que c'est bon surtout les belges.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2010)

Les belges et aussi les québécois bien sûr.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Surement. Moi la mousse, d'où qu'elle vienne, tant qu'elle est bonne...


----------



## collodion (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonne température mais sans glaçon merci !


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Mère si attentive d'habitude, elle oublia son pauvre fils dans la cour de l'école.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

L'école j'ai trouvé ça réducteur.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Réducteurs de tête: peuple qui faisait des trophées de têtes réduites et momifiées.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Momifier les morts pour mieux les retrouver.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Retrouver ce que l'on a perdu, puis le perde encore. Pour combien de temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Le temps qu'il faudra même si sera long.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Longtemps, il parcourut le monde. Puis un jour, il décida de se reposer. Puis il s'endormit, à tout jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Jamais plus je ne volerai.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Volerai-je un jour, dans les cieux, parmi les oiseaux ?..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Les oiseaux se cachent pour mourir.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Mourir, un sourire sur la gueule. Voilà ce que j'appelle une belle fin.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

La fin ne justifie pas toujours les moyens.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Moyen tout ça, tâche de faire mieux la prochaine fois.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Une fois rien, c'est rien ; deux fois rien, ce n'est pas beaucoup, mais pour trois fois rien, on peut déjà s'acheter quelque chose, et pour pas cher.


----------



## AikiMac (11 Septembre 2010)

Cherche bien et tu pourrais trouver quelque chose en solde à -70% que tu aurais, du coup, pour environ une fois rien !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Rien est un mot spécieux qui ne veut rien dire. Rien m'a toujours mis la puce à l'oreille.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

L'oreille coupée est un tableau d'un certain Van Gogh.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Van Gogh ou le suicidé de la société.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Société pourrie remplie d'êtres infâmes dont rien n'est à espérer. Plutôt réaliste comme portrait du monde...


----------



## AikiMac (12 Septembre 2010)

Mon demi est servi... Veuillez-m'excuser mais il me faut aller le siffler de ce pas !


----------



## LeProf (12 Septembre 2010)

Pas si vite.... si ton demi a un grand frère, je prendrai bien une pinte !


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Pinte de Guinness alors, pas une espèce de jus de gonzesse !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

Gonzesse je te parle, tu manges chez moi ou vietnamiens ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Vietnamin d'origine, naturalisé Français, il a été récompensé par la médaille de Fields cette année.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Les années ne font pas des sages, elles ne font que des vieillards.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Vieillard boiteux au passé si glorieux, il n'était plus aujourd'hui qu'une ombre inconnue.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

L'inconnu le sage s'en méfie.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Mes fils, partez à la découverte du Monde. Et jamais, ne regardez en arrière.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

En arrière jeune homme ou je vous griffe !


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Griffes dehors, il lui sauta dessus sans retenue.


----------



## AikiMac (13 Septembre 2010)

Retenu de force, il n'eût d'autre choix que d'user de ruse (tiens... un anagramme !) pour s'en sortir de façon (attention... deux autres anagrammes !) sûre sans suer.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Suer pour obtenir son steak.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

C'tait quand déjà, qu'on avait foutu un bordel pas possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Possible serait-ce possible alors ? On me dit que le destin se moque bien de nous.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Nous nous moquons du destin. D'ailleurs, nous n'y croyons pas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Pas d'alcool fort pour moi merci.


----------



## AikiMac (14 Septembre 2010)

Mère ci, Mère là... Allons bon, mon Père !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Un père n'est jamais expert : quand on est père, c'est pour la vie.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

La vies est belle ! Par contre, Plus belle la vie, c'est de la merde !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Merde, ça allait tout de même mieux la semaine dernière.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Dernièrement, les phénomènes aériens non identifiés sont de plus en plus nombreux.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

De nombreux hommes doivent leur succès à leur première femme et leur seconde femme à leur succès.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Succès non garanti pour cette nouvelle gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

La gamme infinie des nuances.


----------



## AikiMac (15 Septembre 2010)

Nu en ce pays, est un appel à la pneumonie !


----------



## Dagui (15 Septembre 2010)

Monique ! T'es attendue caisse 12 !!!


----------



## AikiMac (15 Septembre 2010)

D'où ze suis...? Ze me le demande ! D'ici ou d'ailleurs


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas d'ici.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Ici, nez à nez, face à face dans le métro, Ici, collés, serrés, presque peau contre peau Du bruit, Mais pas un sourire, pas un mot.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Moment éphémère, qui marqua nos mémoires à tout jamais. Oublier, ne plus se rappeler, est impossible.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

L'impossible, nous ne l'atteignons pas, mais il nous sert de lanterne.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Lanternes voguant dans les cieux, déployez vos rayons de lumière.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

La lumière, ou, plutôt, l'obscurité joue un grand rôle dans l'amour !


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Là, mourir ici, de cette façon, c'est assez triste.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Triste comme un verre vide.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2010)

Vides ton verre, laisse tes papilles déguster le suave breuvage.


----------



## LeProf (16 Septembre 2010)

Breuhhhhhh .... va .... je vais me vêtir, les nuits sont devenues fraiches ces temps-ci !!


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2010)

Temps si cruels, vous m'avez fait mal, profondément


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Profondément je vous aime mais je crois que ce ne soit pas votre cas.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Kamoulox ! Si si, tu as hésité !


----------



## LeProf (17 Septembre 2010)

Hé, si t'es pas beau, j'y peux rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Rien ne vaut un bon verre de vin.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Vint alors le déluge. Ce que beaucoup ignorent, c'est qu'il ne s'agissait que d'un avertissement...


----------



## AikiMac (18 Septembre 2010)

Averti, ce manant n'en allât pas moins invectiver son Altesse Royale.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Royalement installé sur son trône, il posa son paquet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Le paquet de bonbon lui a fait grand plaisir.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Plaisir garanti ! Notre service de massages vous (dé)tendra comme jamais !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Jamais je ne t'oublierai.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

T'oublierais pas quelque chose là ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Las ! où est maintenant ce mépris de fortune ? Où est ce coeur vainqueur de toute adversité ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

L'adversité, il faut y faire face.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Le face à face télévisé est à toute campagne électorale ce que la grand-messe est à la religion catholique, le point d'orgue du grand pèlerinage aux urnes.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Urnes ? N'aurais-tu pas oublié un B en route ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Les routes qui ne disent pas le pays de leur destination, sont les routes aimées.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Hé mais c'est vrai ça ! T'es pas si bête quand tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Tu veux un peu de Bellucci ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2010)

Bellucci par-ci, Bellucci par-là&#8230; Mais qu'en est-il de Chibelu ? Hein ?! On l'oublie trop souvent&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Souvent femme varie, bien fol qui s'y fie.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Septembre 2010)

Fille ou garçon, ça se voit avec la bonne vieille échographie.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Echographie de mes deux... Des jumeaux, bon sang ! Des jumeaux !


----------



## tombom (20 Septembre 2010)

J'eu maux de tête et nausées en entend ma bonne crier après les morveux !


----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)

Mort ! Veux-tu voir sa dépouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

La dépouille du minotaure en costume d'Arlequin.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)

Harlequin, faire de bons bouquins ? Pas demain la veille...


----------



## LeProf (21 Septembre 2010)

Veille de jour... veille de nuit, il faut tout le temps rester aux aguets !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Gai mais pas trop après cet assassinat.


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2010)

Assassinat !!??? Mais non, de la simple légitime défense !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Défense de l'esprit des lois.


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2010)

Loïs et Clark .... Mes héros préférés !!


----------



## Aescleah (22 Septembre 2010)

Préférez-vous celui-ci ? Celui-là peut-être ? Bon, faudrait voir à vous décider bordel !


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2010)

Bordel ou maisons closes, c'est un peu la même chose ... si ce n'est la connotation qu'on leur donne. 

Bordel fait plus populo quand Maisons closes fait plus aristo !!


----------



## Aescleah (23 Septembre 2010)

Aristocratie:

Etymologie : du grec aristos, meilleur, excellent, et kratos, le pouvoir, l'autorité.

Etymologiquement, l'aristocratie est une forme de gouvernement dans laquelle le pouvoir souverain est exercé par les meilleurs, les plus méritants, les plus aptes. Ce peut être une caste, une famille ou quelques individus.

Montesquieu, gardant le sens étymologique, a fait sienne la définition qu'en donne Aristote : "Le gouvernement d'un petit nombre d'hommes ou de plusieurs et non d'un seul, s'appelle aristocratie, soit parce que l'autorité est entre les mains des meilleurs gens de bien, soit parce qu'ils en usent pour le plus grand bien de l'État et de tous les membres de la société." (La politique, livre III).

Etant fondée sur le mérite et l'aptitude à diriger, l'aristocratie ne doit pas être confondue avec la noblesse qui est fondée sur la naissance. Cependant depuis la Révolution française, l'usage courant tend à confondre les deux termes ("Les aristocrates à la lanterne !"). Ainsi, le mot "aristocratie" désigne une classe sociale privilégiée, exerçant le pouvoir de manière héréditaire afin de préserver ses titres, ses privilèges et son patrimoine.

Selon l'origine de son pouvoir, on parle d'aristocratie "guerrière", d'aristocratie "foncière" (propriété terrienne), d'aristocratie financière...

Les aristocraties, au sens premier, se sont développées dans la Grèce antique. En France, l'aristocratie s'est formée au Haut Moyen Age à partir de la caste des guerriers. A Venise, elle était issue de riches familles marchandes. Après la Révolution française, le directoire fut une tentative d'instaurer un régime aristocratique (cinq directeurs et suffrage censitaire).

Par extension, le mot aristocratie désigne aussi cette classe (noblesse, nomenklatura) ou plus généralement une élite dans un domaine quelconque.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Quelconque est la fille au bout du comptoir.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Septembre 2010)

Comptoir au bout duquel est la fille quelconque...


----------



## LeProf (23 Septembre 2010)

Quelconque est la réponse... Pourquoi ai-je l'impression que l'on tourne en rond ?


----------



## collodion (23 Septembre 2010)

Rond de serviette, bougeoires parfumés et nappe à fleurs, bienvenue chez belle mère.


----------



## Old Timer (23 Septembre 2010)

Bellmer Hans, peintre, photographe, graveur, dessinateur, né le 13 mars 1902 à Kattowitz


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Katowice (prononcer « Katovitsè ») est la dixième plus grande ville de Pologne.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)

La Pologne, le pays dans lequel je vis.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Je vis dans un monde imaginaire.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Septembre 2010)

Imaginaire est l'ami qui croit que je délire.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)

Délires d'un sociopathe en mal d'existence.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

L'existence mène à la perte.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

Père Théodule, malheureusement, comme quelques autres, si t'es trop jeune, il t'enc.... !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

En ce jour je déclare que tu es le plus bel homme.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2010)

Omnipotence, où pousse la mandragore


----------



## Aescleah (25 Septembre 2010)

Mon drap, gore ? Bon ok, y'avait quelques tâches...


----------



## AikiMac (25 Septembre 2010)

Tache de faire mieux la prochaine fois !!


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2010)

Foisonnement des odeurs en ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Ce matin, je suis allé chez le toubib : j'avais envie de tirer la langue à quelqu'un.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2010)

Quelle quintessence ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Le matin c'est toujours dur.


----------



## AikiMac (26 Septembre 2010)

Dur, dur... Le lundi matin au réveil !


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

Réveille toi ! Réveille toi bon sang ! Ah... Tu voulais dormir...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Dormir, c'est du temps perdu. Dormir me fait peur. C'est une forme de mort.


----------



## Old Timer (26 Septembre 2010)

Mort de rire ou mdr comme acronyme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

L'acronyme peut également être formé en abrégeant les mots par leur syllabe initiale.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2010)

Initiales BB


----------



## AikiMac (26 Septembre 2010)

B. B. King (pour Blues Boy), de son vrai nom Riley B. King, (né le 16 septembre 1925 à Itta Bena, dans le Mississippi aux États-Unis), est un guitariste, compositeur et chanteur de blues américain. Il est considéré comme l'un des meilleurs musiciens de blues.


----------



## Old Timer (26 Septembre 2010)

Blue Mountain State série télévisée américaine


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

Ah, mes ricaines, pour rien au monde je ne les oublierai !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Oublierai-je de te dire mes sentiments ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Septembre 2010)

Sentiments inavouables d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Ailleurs tout semble inimaginable.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Septembre 2010)

Inimaginable ! Il l'ont fait ! Mais quoi ?!


----------



## AikiMac (27 Septembre 2010)

Quoi que je fasse, vous n'êtes jamais satisfaits !!!


----------



## Old Timer (27 Septembre 2010)

Satisfait ou gâteux c'est pareil, lorsqu'on a plus envie de rien autant être gâteux.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Gâteux comme notre fidèle Castro ?


----------



## Old Timer (28 Septembre 2010)

Castro se trouve au coeur de la communauté gay de San Francisco


----------



## Dagui (28 Septembre 2010)

Six cocos français chantent à tu-tête au petit matin, et réveillent par leur chant discordant le voisinage.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Le voisinage c'est vraiment une plaie.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Septembre 2010)

Plaisir immense que de t'avoir de nouveau à la maison !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

La maison familiale est une prison pour les jeunes filles et une maison de correction pour les femmes.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Femmes, je vous aime !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Aime ton prochain.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Prochainement sur vos écrans, un docu-fiction sur la reproduction fluviale des lamellibranches d'Amérique du Sud !


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2010)

Sudation, transpiration, détox


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Des toxicomanes ont été vus au commissariat de police. Ils étaient en uniforme.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2010)

Unis, forts méchants sont les hommes en bleus


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Bleus les yeux Isabelle a.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

A les yeux revolvers.


----------



## laurent45 (30 Septembre 2010)

Un comptoir quelconque sur le quel se tient une fille, elle même tenant un bougeoir à fleur ou brûle l'encen


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2010)

Lançons nous dans de cruelles diatribes.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Septembre 2010)

Diatribes et fulminations sont les mamelles de la critique.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Critique élogieuse, si flatteuse qu'elle en est douteuse.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Septembre 2010)

Douteuse serait la victoire de Contador


----------



## Aescleah (1 Octobre 2010)

Conte à dormir debout ! Jamais vous ne lirez pareille folie !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

La folie ne permet pas tout.


----------



## AikiMac (1 Octobre 2010)

Tout tout tout
Vous saurez tout sur le zizi
Le vrai, le faux
Le laid, le beau
Le dur, le mou
Qui a un grand cou
Le gros touffu
Le p'tit joufflu
Le grand ridé
Le mont pelé
Tout tout tout tout
Je vous dirai tout sur le zizi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Le Zizi de Ike (Ike's Wee Wee en version originale) est le quatrième épisode de la deuxième saison de la série animée South Park.


----------



## AikiMac (2 Octobre 2010)

Par quoi voulez-vous que je commence ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Ne commence rien dont tu puisses te repentir dans la suite. Garde-toi d'entreprendre ce que tu ne sais pas faire, et commence par t'instruire de ce que tu dois savoir. C'est ainsi que tu mèneras une vie délicieuse.


----------



## Old Timer (3 Octobre 2010)

Délicieuse elle est croquée entre amis ; Dangereuse elle est lancée aux ennemis.


----------



## LeProf (3 Octobre 2010)

Elle ne mis pas longtemps à comprendre que vivre avec toi... ce serait Hiroshima mon amour !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

L'amour meurtrier. L'amour infâme. L'amour funeste. Amour. Amour. Unique vie en ce monde.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2010)

Monde de dingos


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Dingo (en anglais Goofy Goof ou simplement Goofy) est un personnage de fiction de l'univers de Mickey Mouse créé par la Walt Disney Company en 1932. Ce chien anthropomorphe est l'un des meilleurs amis de Mickey. Sa principale caractéristique est sa grande maladresse. Pour le décrire, le réalisateur Jack Hannah le qualifie de « Simplet » et Dave Smith, l'archiviste de Disney, parle de « stupidité associée à un bon fond ».


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2010)

Fond d'culotte, culotte de zouave...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Ave Maria 
Gratia plena 
Maria, gratia plena 
Maria, gratia plena 
Ave, ave dominus 
Dominus tecum 
Benedicta tu in mulieribus 
Et benedictus 
Et benedictus fructus ventris 
Ventris tuae, Jesus.


----------



## Old Timer (3 Octobre 2010)

Jesus, Marie, Joseph ! Pourquoi donc as-tu fait le zouave?


----------



## AikiMac (3 Octobre 2010)

"*Zou à vélo*" de Michel Gay


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

Gai comme un pinson.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2010)

Pain, son, seigle, orge.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

L'orge commune est une céréale à paille.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Octobre 2010)

Paille en plastique noire, dont l'usage est réservé à l'absorption de liquide fortement alcoolisé.


----------



## collodion (4 Octobre 2010)

Alcoolisée fut cette nuit où je découvris les plaisirs charnels mais n'en gardais qu'un diffus souvenirs.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Octobre 2010)

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Je vous retrouve dans mon cur
Et vous faites refleurir
Tous mes rêves de bonheur

Je me souviens d'un soir de danse
Joue contre joue
Des rendez-vous de nos vacances
Quand nous faisions les fous

Souvenirs, souvenirs
De nos beaux jours de l'été
Lorsque nous partions cueillir
Mille fleurs, mille baisers

Et pour mieux garder dans ma tête
Les joies de la belle saison

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Il nous reste nos chansons

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Quelque part dans le matin
Où le soleil semblait rire
Tout le long de nos chemins

Nous n'avions au fond de nos poches
Qu'un peu d'espoir
Mais nous partions comme Gavroche
Le cur assez bavard

Souvenirs, souvenirs
Vous revenez dans ma vie
Illuminant l'avenir
Lorsque mon ciel est trop gris

On dit que le temps vous emporte
Et pourtant ça, j'en suis certain
Souvenirs, souvenirs
Vous resterez mes copains


----------



## Aescleah (5 Octobre 2010)

Copains, étymologiquement, signifie "qui partagent le pain".

En suivant la même logique, on se demande ce que partagent les copines...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Ma copine rit toujours pendant l'amour - quelque soit le livre qu'elle est en train de lire.


----------



## LeProf (5 Octobre 2010)

Lire un livre ou faire l'amour.... est-ce vraiment la même chose ?
Même si j'ai me les deux, le plaisir que procure ces activités n'est pas tout à fait du même ordre !


----------



## Old Timer (5 Octobre 2010)

Ordre de pensée ou ordre de profondeur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

Profondeur de champ ? Mais je ne suis pas photographe !


----------



## Aescleah (6 Octobre 2010)

Photographe ou non, je me refuse à croire que tu n'as jamais utilisé un appareil.


----------



## Old Timer (7 Octobre 2010)

Un appareil téléphonique sans fil seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Seulement dans tes rêves.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Octobre 2010)

Rêves d'enfant qu'il avait encore, il ne put tous les satisfaire avant son départ. Enfin, deux vies n'auraient pas suffit. Mais l'important, c'est qu'il partit en souriant.


----------



## AikiMac (7 Octobre 2010)

Souris en papier, souris en peluche, souris en plastique, souris en bois, ... Demandez, nous avons toutes les souris que vous recherchez. Des petites, des grosses, des moyennes, ..., de la couleur que vous désirerez !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Désirez-vous de la vodka ?


----------



## Old Timer (7 Octobre 2010)

La vodka la plus forte est probablement la Spirytus


----------



## AikiMac (7 Octobre 2010)

Spiritus Sanctus, le Saint-Esprit ou Esprit Saint est l'Esprit de Dieu, et la troisième personne de la Sainte Trinité dans la Révélation chrétienne.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Ne t'en prends pas à moi, je ne suis pas crétin.


----------



## Old Timer (8 Octobre 2010)

Mais non t'est pas crétin mon lapin.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Lapin crétin ou lièvre malin.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Octobre 2010)

Malin comme un singe.


----------



## AikiMac (9 Octobre 2010)

C'est ingénieux tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Ça se discute hein Monsieur Delarue ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Octobre 2010)

De la rue, on ne voit pas grand chose, essayons plus haut.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Octobre 2010)

Le plus haut degré de la sagesse est le silence.


----------



## AikiMac (10 Octobre 2010)

S'il lance ça, je ne réponds plus de rien ! Je vous préviens... Je vous aurai prévenu !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Venu pour vivre il mourut aussi sec.


----------



## AikiMac (10 Octobre 2010)

C'est qu'il mordrait s'il avait des dents !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Les dents de Joey Starr je voudrais.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Octobre 2010)

Voudrais bien mais peux pas. Oui, là, comme ça, tu te mouilles pas trop...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Trop de sexe tu le sexe.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Octobre 2010)

Pas trop dur, mais pas trop mou non plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

Oups trop tard


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Tard dans la nuit je te guette !


----------



## Old Timer (11 Octobre 2010)

Get a Mac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

Mac ou PC ? pas le choix pour le moment.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Octobre 2010)

Môman, viens chercher ton fils, dix-huit ans, bourré d'acné, coincé comme dans un oeuf.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Oeuf dans ton sac


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2010)

sac à viande, drôle d'endroit pour finir sa vie...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

La vie ça a parfois du bon.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Octobre 2010)

Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

Surement je veux être toi.


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2010)

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue
Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

(Au refrain)

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf

(Au refrain)

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf

(Au refrain)

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue
Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

(Au refrain)

Elli Medeiros


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Eros Ramazzotti est vraiment canon.


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2010)

Nonnnnnnnn ... sans déconner ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Déconner, j'aimerai tant le refaire.


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2010)

Refaire notre première rencontre. Nos regards qui se croisent, nos balbutiements, nos silences qui disent tant de choses...

Refaire notre premier baiser. Le gouts de tes lèvres sur les miennes, ton parfum enivrant, tes seins contre ma poitrine...

Refaire notre première nuit. Nos corps enlacés, nos sens emmêlés, nos âmes perdues...

Refaire encore une fois, refaire pour toujours, nos premiers émois.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Moi je veux juste être bien dans ce monde.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Octobre 2010)

Monde virtuel ou monde imaginaire?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Imaginaire comme le rêve de cette nuit.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Octobre 2010)

Cette nuit la liberté


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

La liberté ne peut être que toute la liberté ; un morceau de liberté n'est pas la liberté.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Octobre 2010)

La liberté c'est de pouvoir choisir celui dont on sera l'esclave.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

Esclave de toi mon amour.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Octobre 2010)

Mon amour que se passe-t-il, tous les autres auraient ils déserté ce jeu?


----------



## collodion (20 Octobre 2010)

Jeu à l'anglaise ou a bicyclette, tout est permis dans la vie, s'agit il encore d'inventer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Inventer la paix t'as déjà essayé ?


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2010)

Essayer c'est bien, mais réussir c'est mieux ... non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Non ye n'est pas yanjé.


----------



## Old Timer (23 Octobre 2010)

Yanjé toi même espèce de Stroumpf


----------



## collodion (23 Octobre 2010)

Le stchroumpf grognon a - t - il toujours raison à la fin ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

La fin ne justifie pas les moyens !


----------



## Old Timer (23 Octobre 2010)

Les moyens si tu ne les a pas alors tu vas connaître la faim.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

La faim engendre la soif.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Octobre 2010)

La soif de tout connaître


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

Tout connaître est impossible et l'impossible ça a du bon parfois.


----------



## Nanok (25 Octobre 2010)

Parfois oui...parfois non....la vie est souvent versatile


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Le Versa LITE est le subnotebook sans compromis.


----------



## subsole (25 Octobre 2010)

sans compromis, tu ne l'as pas été dans ta dernière intervention .


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2010)

Intervention sans compromis, ambiance politique...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

La politique est une guerre sans effusion de sang et la guerre une politique sanglante.


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2010)

sans glands... la vie ne serait pas !! .... sans ovaires non plus !!!


----------



## subsole (25 Octobre 2010)

non plus vraiment possible pour l'espèce humaine, mais penses aux plantes


----------



## Old Timer (25 Octobre 2010)

Plantez-moi un saule au cimetière. Que j'aie au moins quelqu'un pour pleurer sur ma tombe.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

La Tombe est une boîte où l'on en place une autre.


----------



## Nanok (26 Octobre 2010)

Une autre fois j'utilise le mot, qui la dernière fois a fait l'objet de triche. Je dis et je répète : la vie est souvent versatile


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

Il ne faut point douter qu'il fera ce qu'il peut, Et, s'il a de l'argent, qu'il pourra ce qu'il veut.


----------



## LeProf (26 Octobre 2010)

Veux tu s'il te plait Corentin, arrêtez de faire des phrases alambiquées qui font mal à mes neurones et faire aussi attention à la règle du jeu, car pour une fois, tu t'es égaré puisqu'il me semble que tu n'as pas repris le dernier mot. 
Manque d'attention, fatigue passagère, lassitude .... stress peut-être... devant un jeu dont les réponses sont tellement versatiles !


----------



## Old Timer (26 Octobre 2010)

Versa-t'il dans la facilité?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

La facilité me plait bien !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2010)

Bien mal lui a pris


----------



## Nanok (28 Octobre 2010)

Pris? Moi qui pensais qu'il croyait prendre...


----------



## Old Timer (28 Octobre 2010)

Prendre l'avion à 6 mois de grossesse est-ce dangereux?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Dangereuse cette radio dans cette baignoire.


----------



## LeProf (28 Octobre 2010)

Baignoire, lavabo, robinetterie ... va falloir que je refasse ma salle de bain !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Un bain ? Me laver ? Quelle idée !


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2010)

Idée superfétatoire


----------



## Old Timer (29 Octobre 2010)

Superfétatoire ce mot vient de gagner sa place dans ma liste des mots-qu'on-utilise-jamais-mais-qui-sont-quand-même-fabuleux.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain, bon film ou pas ?


----------



## Old Timer (29 Octobre 2010)

Pas mal bon, mais moins que Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

Les Ch'tis est une nouvelle application pour iPhone et iPod Touch proposant environ 500 expressions Ch'tis accompagnées de leurs significations.


----------



## Nanok (30 Octobre 2010)

Significations que l'on connaît souvent, surtout si on est du chnord


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

Le nord c'est beau surtout les corons.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Octobre 2010)

Coron, célèbre professeur du bon goût et du savoir vivre.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Octobre 2010)

Savoir vivre est une chose qui se perd de plus en plus


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

Plus de sous pour m'acheter des slips, je cours nu dans la rue.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2010)

Dans la rue, la farine au nez...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

Le nez de Cléopâtre, s'il eût été plus court, toute la face de la terre aurait changé.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2010)

Changer de trottoir


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Le trottoir, le faire je préfère éviter !


----------



## Teteo (1 Novembre 2010)

Évite le monde : il n'a que colère pour les grands sentiments, et il ne pardonne pas à ceux qui s'égarent.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Ils s'égarent mais ils ne savent pas où ils veulent aller de toute façon.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Novembre 2010)

De toute façon il finiront bien par arriver quelque part.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Partir un jour sans retour.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Novembre 2010)

Sans retour, comme la rivière
_
There is a river
Called the River of No Return
Sometimes it's peaceful
And sometimes wild and free
...
_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Free traduction française libre.


----------



## LeProf (2 Novembre 2010)

Libre à toi de croire qu'il y a une vie après la mort...


----------



## Old Timer (2 Novembre 2010)

La mort ça fait partie de la vie.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

La vie ça vaut parfois la peine.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2010)

Pen Du


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Durant ce massage j'ai vu quelque chose gonflé.


----------



## Old Timer (3 Novembre 2010)

Gonflé à l'azote ou à l'hélium?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2010)

Hé Liom, il est où ton frangin ? Oopps sorry, Hey Liam...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Amour, gloire et beauté.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Novembre 2010)

Beauté fatale   quand je te vois je détale!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Le jugement est proche mes amis.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Novembre 2010)

Amidonnés étaient les plis de mon falzar


----------



## Old Timer (5 Novembre 2010)

Falzar, est issu d'un mot turc et signifie pantalon il peut aussi avoir comme synonyme bénouze.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Ze te veux pour moi seul.


----------



## LeProf (7 Novembre 2010)

Seul tu es, seul tu resteras !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Novembre 2010)

Restera t'il du jambon ?


----------



## Dagui (7 Novembre 2010)

Reste Erasme, ne pars pas en voyage. Sinon tu va finir dans une auberge espagnole et notre couple ira à vau-l'eau.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Novembre 2010)

L'eau de pluie qui s'abat sur nos champs de roseau.


----------



## KERRIA (7 Novembre 2010)

"Des mags au gique" il n'y à qu'un pas..allons y avant que cela ferme......


Oui bon ....où est la sortie ?.....


----------



## Aescleah (8 Novembre 2010)

Sortie seule par cette froide et sombre nuit, jamais elle ne revint.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2010)

Le vin de messe j'adore ça !


----------



## Old Timer (8 Novembre 2010)

Ça est un roman de Stephen  King


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

King Kong je rêve que tu me prennes dans tes bras.


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Novembre 2010)

Brassens Gorges était un poète reconnu.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Novembre 2010)

Nu comme le discours d'un académicien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

En t'attendant dans ton lit pour tant de fantaisie.


----------



## mtcubix (9 Novembre 2010)

ziva, ziva, plus facile à dire qu'à faire


----------



## Aescleah (9 Novembre 2010)

Fermières de mère en fille, elle prit une grave décision... Traire, oui, mais pas des vaches !..


----------



## LeProf (9 Novembre 2010)

Vaches à lait, nous le sommes tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

Tous ensemble tous ensemble !


----------



## Aescleah (10 Novembre 2010)

Ensemble, nous irons là bas. Là, où le vent nous mène.


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Novembre 2010)

Mène moi jusqu'à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Toi tu veux faire des choses pas très nettes avec moi.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Novembre 2010)

Mois de Novembre, mois de merde !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Merde j'ai oublié mon reflex.


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Novembre 2010)

Flexibilité du boulot me permet de me payer du bon temps au soleil.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Novembre 2010)

Solei tropical ou neige polaire, chaud ou froid, qu'importe ! Chaque voyage est une nouvelle découverte.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

La découverte du corps ne fut pas surprenante.


----------



## Aescleah (12 Novembre 2010)

Surprenante allocution du Pape:

"Ma Papamobile, elle, ne voyage jamais sans sa capote !"


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2010)

Capote ! Truman Capote ?


----------



## AikiMac (12 Novembre 2010)

Qu'a Pottes que les autres villes n'ont pas...? Encore une histoire belge !!!


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2010)

Belles, jeunes et insouciantes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)

Les insouciantes je ne peux que les aimer.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Novembre 2010)

Et mes mains, tu les vois maintenant ?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2010)

Maintenon était une jolie dame, épouse de Paul Scarron.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Novembre 2010)

Scaron gneugneu !


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Novembre 2010)

Ne croit nul en lui s'il n'est ton ami.


----------



## Old Timer (14 Novembre 2010)

Ami dont il vaut mieux se méfier.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Novembre 2010)

Méfiez-vous des imitations ! Certaines poupées gonflables peuvent en effet s'avérer toxiques et dangereuses pour votre appendice uro-génital !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2010)

Jenny t'as l'heure stp, c'est pas bientôt l'apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

Roter après l'apéro.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Novembre 2010)

Apero, je veux bien, mais si c'est ta tournée !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2010)

Tournez manèges


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

La neige n'est plus un don du ciel. Elle tombe exactement aux endroits marqués par les stations d'hiver.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Novembre 2010)

Dix verres c'est neuf de trop pour l'apéro.


----------



## KERRIA (15 Novembre 2010)

....que..du chat qui nous électrise, non l'esprit n'aurait pas fait ça... runissons nos fluides et recommençons nos ébats que le "chatchassat"....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h12 ----------

mille excuses j'étais pas à la bonne page......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------

mille excuses j'étais pas à la bonne page......


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Page down
Page down
Page down
...


----------



## High Mack (16 Novembre 2010)

Downez, downez, do-ownez, downez, downez-moi, downez, do-ownez, Dieu vous le rendra ... (Enrico Macias).


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Ma Sia é ouna granda santeuze...


----------



## Old Timer (16 Novembre 2010)

Santeuze espagnole?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Espagnole ! Que nenni. Je dirai qu'elle est plutôt originaire du pays des wallabys.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

Les wallabies sont des animaux de taille moyenne (moins de un mètre de long, queue non comprise).


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2010)

Con, prise de tête, il nous aura tout fait ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Au soir de la vie, il n'y a pas de plus grand bonheur que d'avoir aimé le Christ.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2010)

Christine the strawberry girl
Christine banana split lady
Christine the strawberry girl
Christine sees her faces unfurl


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Un furloncle gardé bien au chaud, c'est pas bon.

Un furoncle en pleine face, ça laisse des traces ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Les traces jaunes ? Oui suivez-les.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2010)

Let me take you down 
cause I'm going to strawberry fields 
Nothing is real 
and nothing to get hung about 
Strawberry fields forever


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Erreur 404 je suis perdu.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2010)

Père du petit Jésus se prend pour Dieu


----------



## High Mack (18 Novembre 2010)

Dieudonné est très drôle et très talentueux dans ces spectacles.
Dommage qu'il soit trop provocateur dans ses déclarations.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2010)

Déclarations de plus en plus surprenantes !

Dieudo a-t-il perdu la foi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Le foie de Johnny n'est pas beau à voir.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Novembre 2010)

Avoir la foi c'est beau


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2010)

Beau dommage


----------



## Old Timer (19 Novembre 2010)

Beau Dommage est un groupe de musique québécois


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)

Quoi qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Novembre 2010)

Fais-moi grimper au rideau, grande folle !


----------



## High Mack (19 Novembre 2010)

"Folie pour folie, prenons les plus nobles" (Gustave Flaubert).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)

Flaubert, ouais Gérard Flaubert mon pote de l'armée.


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Novembre 2010)

L'art mécontent des artistes tarés veut se faire une place au musée.


----------



## High Mack (19 Novembre 2010)

Muses et Lolitas sont la faiblesse de Berlusconi ...


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2010)

Berlue, Sconies et autres scories... ça me donne le tournis.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

Le tournis c'est bon un temps après c'est un peu plus sale.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Novembre 2010)

Salope... La salooope... La sa-looooooope....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

Peut-être en es-tu une.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2010)

Une présidence qui fait à bouleverser la France, plus people que les stars d'Hollywood.


----------



## High Mack (21 Novembre 2010)

Woody Wood Pecker, quelqu'un se rappelle-t-il de ce dessin animé ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2010)

Anime mon coeur avant de le briser.


----------



## Old Timer (21 Novembre 2010)

Briser mon coeur et quoi encore?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2010)

En core i7 sera mon nouveau Macbook Pro.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2010)

Protèges toi des ondes sensuelles.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Tes ondes sensuelles m'émeuvent beaucoup.


----------



## High Mack (22 Novembre 2010)

Beau coup, belle croupe, et quelle poitrine ! Dommage que Catherine Zeta-Jones soit déjà prise ...


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2010)

Prise de risques quant tu t'attaques à une si forte citadelle.


----------



## High Mack (22 Novembre 2010)

Si t'as Dell, tu changes de PC tous les 2 ans.
Si t'as un iMac, t'as tout compris ...


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2010)

Compris ou pas compris que, au bar, tu étais ?!...
À force de parler de Mac, de PC, de geekeries...
Te faire rabrouer, tu risques...


----------



## High Mack (22 Novembre 2010)

Risky business, mais rassure-toi, je ne parle pas que d'informatique.
Regarde plus haut, mes posts sont très éclectiques ...


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2010)

Risque que toute cette polémique ne dégénère en rixe.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

La rixe est un risque.


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Risk est un jeu de stratégie.


----------



## High Mack (23 Novembre 2010)

Stratégie banale pour les cyclistes : le dopage ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Le dopage me permet d'être meilleur dans tous les secteurs.


----------



## High Mack (23 Novembre 2010)

Les secteurs porteurs du moment : pute de luxe pour footballeurs fortunés comme Zahia, ou alors homme politique véreux comme Woerth et Sarko : responsables, mais pas coupables.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2010)

Coupables ! nous le sommes toutes et tous un jour. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

La perfection n'est pas mienne.


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

Mi-haine, mi-amour ! c'est ce que je ressens.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Le sens de la vie je le recherche.


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

Recherche Susan désespéremment ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

Susan, désespérément drôle dans Desperate Housewives, a deux enfants.


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Enfin à deux on va passer une soirée chaudasses!


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Enfin  à deux on va passer une soirée chaudasses!



Chaudasses... qui ça ?!...
Des blondes, des brunes, des marmottes ou des  corses polymorphes ?!...
On ne sait pas, là...
Pour poster une image et que les autres puissent rire (éventuellement)...
Faut lire un peu, les consignes...


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

Qu'on signe ou pas, on va tous crever un jour ...


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2010)

Un jour, ou peut être une nuit, près d'un lac...


----------



## Aescleah (24 Novembre 2010)

Laquelle tu veux ? Non parce qu'à un moment, faut se décider mon grand !


----------



## High Mack (24 Novembre 2010)

Mon grand-père est tombé d'un cerisier, un jour.
J'étais petit, ça m'a impressionné et j'ai dû rigoler un peu.
Mais les cerises n'étaient pas moins bonnes ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonne réponse ! Vous gagnez cette magnifique paire de ciseaux !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Ciseau, pierre et papier.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Novembre 2010)

Papier à lettre, Q, peint, sulfurisé, lequel?


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2010)

Lequel choisir... hem hem tout dépend de l'usage souhaité.
Un beau papier à lettres et une jolie plume pour faire des pleins et des déliés.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Novembre 2010)

Déliez vos langues, et ôtez ces balais de vos culs !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Le cul est la chose au monde la mieux partagée.


----------



## High Mack (25 Novembre 2010)

Partagé, mon cul ? Que nenni, mon ami.
C'est bien la dernière chose au monde que je voudrais partager avec quelqu'un !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un ! Ce peut être ton copain ou ta copine...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Ta copine veut coucher avec moi, ça te pose un problème ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2010)

Problem, I got a problem... ben oui.

T'as un sexe à piles ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Mes piles sont en pannes malheureusement.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2010)

Mâle heureux se ment face au miroir


----------



## High Mack (26 Novembre 2010)

Miroir aux alouettes pour les jeun's, la télé-réalité ...


----------



## Old Timer (26 Novembre 2010)

La t'es laid raie alitée c'est quoi au juste?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Juste le blanc s'il te plaît.


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2010)

Plaidé non-coupable la femme qui a oublié son enfant dans sa voiture.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Une voiture dont toutes les pièces font du bruit sauf le klaxon.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2010)

Klaxon, Mona Lisa Klaxon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

On peut pas dire que l'on n'a rien fait.


----------



## Old Timer (28 Novembre 2010)

Fait moi un dessin.


----------



## Nemo Verne (28 Novembre 2010)

Si t'en veux, tu t'en fais, si t'en veux pas, ne t'en fais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

Pas vous l'autre, je crois que c'est Delon.


----------



## High Mack (29 Novembre 2010)

C'est Delon de loin, mais de près, c'est selon ...


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

Ce long chemin il ma fallu parcourir pour arriver jusquà toi.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2010)

Toi, je crois que tu ne crois pas en ta foi dans la loi


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

La loi de Murphy démontre que toute catastrophe possible a une fâcheuse tendance à se produire.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Produire sa propre bière miam.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2010)

Miam miam fait l'ourson devant le pot de miel


----------



## Old Timer (29 Novembre 2010)

Pot de miel de Winnie naturellement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Menteur moi ? Non !


----------



## High Mack (30 Novembre 2010)

"Nom de Zeus ! 2,21 Gigawatts ! 2,21 Gigawatts !
Comment  puis-je générer une puissance pareil, Monsieur Edison ? C&#8217;est  impossible, j&#8217;y arriverai pas."
(Doc Emmett Brown dans _Retour vers le futur_).


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2010)

Palefrenier, poupées de chiffons


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Un chiffon de lumière imbibé de silence.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Novembre 2010)

S'il encercle sa proie, la pauvre sera cuite.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2010)

Cuites comme ces bonnes pommes au four avec un coeur sucré, beurré, chocolaté saupoudré d'une pointe de safran


----------



## Aescleah (30 Novembre 2010)

Sa frangine, elle envoie du steak mon pote, à t'en faire péter la rétine !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

La rétine est l'organe sensible de la vision.


----------



## High Mack (1 Décembre 2010)

La vision d'horreur : Roselyne Bachelot qui sourit.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2010)

Souris moi, mens moi


----------



## Aescleah (1 Décembre 2010)

Moitié homme, moitié robot
Le plus valeureux des héros
Bioman
Bioman
Défenseur de la Terre

Comme un arc-en-ciel courageux
Rouge, Rose, Vert, Jaune et Bleu
Bioman
Bioman
Héros de l'Univers

Les forces du mal
Du vide sidéral
Bioman
Bioman
Tu sauras les briser

Tu t'en vas vers des aventures
Qui préparent notre futur
Bioman
Bioman
Défenseur de la Terre

Beaucoup d'hommes rêvent d'avoir
Ton courage, ta force, ton savoir
Bioman
Bioman
Héros de l'avenir

Personne ne pourra égaler
ta vaillance, ta témérite
Bioman
Bioman
Reste dans nos souvenirs

Symbole de paix
Justice et liberté
Bioman
Bioman
Défenseur de la Terre

Moitié homme, moitié robot
Le plus valeureux des héros
Bioman
Bioman
Héros de l'Univers

Comme un arc-en-ciel courageux
Rouge, Rose, Vert, Jaune et Bleu
Bioman
Bioman
Héros de l'Univers

Les forces du mal
Du vide sidéral
Bioman
Bioman
Tu sauras les briser

Tu t'en vas vers des aventures
Qui préparent notre futur
Bioman
Bioman
Défenseur de la Terre

Moitié homme, moitié robot
Le plus valeureux des héros
Bioman
Bioman
Héros de l'Univers


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

L'univers est suspendu à un baiser, l'univers tient dans un baiser.


----------



## High Mack (2 Décembre 2010)

Un baiser sur les lèvres est le meilleur moyen de ne pas dire de bêtise ...


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2010)

Bêtises, cela me fait penser à Cambrai


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

À Cambrai il n'y a pas que ça.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Décembre 2010)

...

Salsa du démon 

Oui, c'est moi Vampirella

Malheur à ceux qui ne m'aiment pas

Oui, oui, oui, mon cur est en fer

Je fais l'amour comme une panthère

Mes amants, je les écorche vifs
Et je les fouette, je leur coupe le pif
J'fais des trucs cochons avec des chaînes
Aux minets du 16ème

Pourchassant les puceaux en fuite
Le démon du sexe m'habite
Venez là mes petits amis
Car c'est la fête aujourd'hui...

C'est la, c'est la, c'est la
Salsa du démon 

Oui, je suis la sorcière

J'suis vieille, j'suis moche, j'suis une mégère

Oui, oui, oui, sur mon balai maudit

J'aim' bien faire mal aux tous petits

Je fais bouillir des mains de pendus
J'mange des crapauds, des rats tout poilus
J'fais des potions pour séduire les hommes
Puis j'les mords quand ils dorment

Dans ma marmite c'est l'épouvante
Y a des bestioles dégoulinantes
Ce soir j'fais du buf au pipi
Car c'est la fête aujourd'hui...


----------



## Old Timer (2 Décembre 2010)

Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré l'homme de ma vie
Oh-oh-oh-oh aujourd'hui, au grand soleil, en plein midi

 On attendait le même feu vert
Lui à pied et moi dans ma Corvair
J'ai dit:  «Veux-tu un _lift_?»

 Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré l'homme de ma vie
Oh-oh-oh-oh aujourd'hui je l'ai conduit jusqu'à chez lui

 J' suis montée à son appartement
Entre la terre et le firmament
Il m'a offert un _drink_

 - Qu'est-ce que tu fais dans la vie?
- J' fais mon possible
- Prends-tu d' l'eau dans ton whisky?
- Non, j' le prends _straight_

 Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré l'homme de  ma vie
Oh-oh-oh-oh aujourd'hui un seul regard nous a suffi

 Mon horoscope me l'avait prédit
Quand je l'ai vu j'ai su qu' c'était lui
J'ai deviné son signe

 Aujourd'hui j'ai rencontré l'homme de ma vie
Oh-oh-oh-oh aujourd'hui, au grand soleil, en plein midi


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2010)

Midi, format de fichiers de la chanson française ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

La chanson française n'est plus ce qu'elle était.


----------



## High Mack (3 Décembre 2010)

Elle était samedi soir dernier avec Aesclah et Old Timer au Karaoké ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Ok doki mon ami.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2010)

Ami, que dalle.


----------



## High Mack (3 Décembre 2010)

Dali était un peu cinglé, mais très créatif.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Le créatif n'était pas inspiré ce jour là.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Décembre 2010)

Là, oui c'est ça... Un peu plus à gauche... Oui, ça y est, tu es ! OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!


----------



## Old Timer (4 Décembre 2010)

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii a la folie et toi ma douce?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Ma douceur t'endoctrineras.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2010)

Endoctrineras ! Comme tu y vas !


----------



## rabisse (5 Décembre 2010)

Vas à la fontaine qu'a la fin elle se casse.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Décembre 2010)

Casse-toi tu pues, et marche à l'ombre !


----------



## rabisse (5 Décembre 2010)

L'ombre de l'action; la parole, ainsi silence!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)

Silence ça tourne !


----------



## Old Timer (5 Décembre 2010)

Ça tourne pas rond dans ma p'tite tête


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Un tête-à-tête permanent avec Dieu, dans cette vie, serait accablant. Il faut à l'amour un peu d'absence.


----------



## High Mack (6 Décembre 2010)

Absence de trace et de mobile : c'est le crime parfait.


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2010)

Parfait glacé au chocolat, miam miam, slurrrrrppppppppppp !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2010)

Slurp Slup, ce midi je vais déguster quelques bonnes crêpes.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Décembre 2010)

Crêpage de chignons en direct à la télévision. Parfois les infos peuvent être distrayantes !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Antechrist Superstar est le 3e album de Marilyn Manson sorti en 1996.


----------



## AikiMac (6 Décembre 2010)

-"9 !"


Désolé mais j'ai dis 9 sans 96, vous en déplaise !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2010)

Déplaisez moi, vous me ferez plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Le plaisir est pour moi de donner le dernier mot.


----------



## High Mack (7 Décembre 2010)

Maurice, tu dépasses les bornes des limites !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Une limite imposée à soi-même.


----------



## rabisse (7 Décembre 2010)

(C'est à) soi-même qu'on doit la fidélité la plus importante.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2010)

Importante ne veut pas dire obligatoire


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2010)

Remarquez à quel point nous sommes présent sur le forum MacGé


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2010)

Gé pense que tu n'as rien compris au jeu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Jeu des nuages - jeu de la nature, essentiellement poétique.


----------



## High Mack (8 Décembre 2010)

Poe & Tic, comme Tic & Tac ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2010)

T'as qu'à aller prendre l'air dans le vestibule.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Vestibule, petite cavité ovoïde.


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2010)

Ovoïde est l'oeuf mais, est-ce l'oeuf le père de la poule ou la poule la mère de l'oeuf ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Décembre 2010)

lOeuforie matinale est lun des restaurants-déjeuner les plus populaires à Montréal.


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2010)

Mon réalisme s'exprime à travers cette toile.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)

La toile de fond de tous les exploits.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2010)

Ex's ployez sous les remords


----------



## High Mack (9 Décembre 2010)

Les remords sont les meilleurs stimulants pour la paresse ...


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2010)

Paresse et procrastination de ce fil sont les deux mamelles.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)

Les mamelles j'aime ça pas vous ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Décembre 2010)

Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Décembre 2010)

Ce(s) soirées là ahan ahan on drague on branche toi-même tu sais pourquoi (8)


----------



## rabisse (9 Décembre 2010)

Pourquoi le soir est plein du frisson des choses qui s'enfuient. (merci Charles B.)


----------



## High Mack (9 Décembre 2010)

Qui s'enfuit déjà
Oublier le temps
Des malentendus
Et le temps perdu
A savoir comment
Oublier ces heures
Qui tuaient parfois
A coups de pourquoi
Le c&#339;ur du bonheur
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas ...


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2010)

Passons sur ces trépidants atermoiements.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Décembre 2010)

« Atermoiements et palinodies » jaime ces deux mots un peu savants.


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2010)

Ça vend de tout dans les grandes surfaces.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

En surface tu parais génial.


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2010)

Génial 2503 posts!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

La poste tient toujours ses engagements.


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2010)

Je mens souvent à mes profs.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2010)

Prof, simple, atchoum....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Atchoum est aussi le nom de l'un des sept nains du dessin animé Blanche-Neige et les Sept Nains.


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2010)

Sept nymphomanes arriveront à Paris demain.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Décembre 2010)

Demain je suis pas sur Paris. Elles veulent pas retarder leur voyage ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Leur voyage les mènera en Belgique.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2010)

Belgique, une petite bière à Sainte Catherine


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Catherine mon premier amour de jeunesse.


----------



## High Mack (11 Décembre 2010)

Je n'ai cessé de lui dire : "Je suis innocent !".


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Décembre 2010)

Innocent jusqu'à preuve du contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)

Le contraire du contraire, c'est le contraire.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2010)

Contrairement à ce que tu penses, mes pensées me laissent pensif.


----------



## Old Timer (12 Décembre 2010)

Pensif comme lamour, beau comme le génie


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2010)

J'ai nié devant l'évidence.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Une évidence ce qui s'impose à l'esprit comme une vérité.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2010)

Very thé ou very café


----------



## Old Timer (13 Décembre 2010)

cafeine


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2010)

Noeud dans l'estomac crée des mots de ventre.


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2010)

Ventrebleu, vous aimez les calembours!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Les calembours sont des pets de l'esprit.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Décembre 2010)

L'esprit humain peut-il se trouver en dehors de la conscience des hommes?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

L'homme raisonnable s'adapte au monde ; l'homme déraisonnable s'obstine à essayer d'adapter le monde à lui-même. Tout progrès dépend donc de l'homme déraisonnable.


----------



## High Mack (14 Décembre 2010)

Des raisonnables, j'en connais pas beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

Beaucoup de réflexion et non beaucoup de connaissances, voilà à quoi il faut tendre.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Décembre 2010)

Tendre comme le souvenir de Guillaume Apollinaire


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Décembre 2010)

Nerveuse, moi? mais non, c'est juste une impression...


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

Impression que tu t'es perdue dans ta toile...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Décembre 2010)

toi le coeur de mauvais temps, on t'a pas sonné !!


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

Sonnez hautbois, résonnez musettes


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2010)

Muses êtes-vous de ce monde ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2010)

Mon 207ème anniversaire a été un désastre planétaire !


----------



## Old Timer (15 Décembre 2010)

Planète terre c'est la troisième du Système solaire par ordre de distance croissante au Soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

Un soleil n'éclipse pas un soleil. Un soleil n'est jamais éclipsé que par des lunes.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Décembre 2010)

L'une est l'autre. Mais alors, qui est l'autre ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2010)

L'une...

Une autre idée ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Décembre 2010)

Des idées j'en ai pas mal. Débiles, souvent.

Et toi ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2010)

Toiture sur un chameau empaillé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

Empailler un rat quel plaisir.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2010)

Plaisir d'amouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur ne dure qu'un...


----------



## High Mack (16 Décembre 2010)

Quinze joueurs et un ballon ovale : c'est ce qu'il faut pour jouer au rugby.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2010)

(Eleonor) rugby picks up the rice in the church...


----------



## Old Timer (16 Décembre 2010)

Churchill capitale mondiale des ours blancs.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2010)

Blanc comme neige l'ours se confond avec les couleurs ambiantes


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Décembre 2010)

Entente entre l'Homme et la machine.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

La machine a gagné l'homme, l'homme s'est fait machine, fonctionne et ne vit plus.


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2010)

Vit plus; un excès permis, voire ordonné.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Décembre 2010)

*Ordonnée :* Dans un plan rapporté à un repère cartésien, chaque point est repéré par deux coordonnées : la première est l' abscisse, la seconde est l' ordonnée.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Donnez moi un levier et un point d'appui, je vous soulèverez le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Le monde n'a pas besoin qu'on y mette de l'ordre ; le monde est ordre, incarné. C'est à nous de nous harmoniser avec cet ordre.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2010)

Hors, Drehors, dit il de sa voix courroucée


----------



## High Mack (17 Décembre 2010)

Court ou seyant, n'importe quel maillot de bain voudrait habiller Pamela Anderson ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Anderson Varejao quel joueur !


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Décembre 2010)

Joueur de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

De quoi est-il mort ? - De toute façon, on ne savait déjà pas de quoi il vivait.


----------



## subsole (18 Décembre 2010)

Il vivait simplement, d'amour, d'eau fraîche, et de quelques fruits glanés en bordure de la plage de sable blanc.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Décembre 2010)

Blanche fesse et les sept mains !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2010)

Blanc comme le sable, la farine ou un blanc seing


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

Leur blancs-seings à leurs élus.


----------



## High Mack (18 Décembre 2010)

Eluder une question embarrassante, ce n'est pas mentir ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Décembre 2010)

M'man tire au fusil de chasse sur P'pa !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Papa, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?


----------



## Old Timer (19 Décembre 2010)

De lait et de miel roman de Jean Mattern


----------



## Aescleah (19 Décembre 2010)

Maternité mon cul ! Elle est pas enceinte, c'est juste une grosse dinde !


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2010)

D'un degré inférieur à la normale a dit la présentatrice météo.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

La météo est une science qui permet de connaître le temps qu'il aurait dû faire.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2010)

Du fer, il nous en faut... mangeons des épinards.


----------



## High Mack (20 Décembre 2010)

Et pis narmalement, il arait pas dû neiger avant mercredi, merde !


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2010)

Mer de sable, mer d'huile, merde dans le ventil


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Décembre 2010)

Vend-il des comprimés contre le rhumatisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Me suis-je tromper de section ?


----------



## AikiMac (20 Décembre 2010)

Sec, si on prend en considération l'absence totale d'humidité.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

L'humidité ne me dérange guère.


----------



## High Mack (21 Décembre 2010)

Guerroyer contre des moulins à vent, ou accepter la marche en avant, là est toute la question ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Les questions montrent l'étendue de l'esprit et les réponses sa finesse.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Décembre 2010)

NES est une console vidéo créé par Apple dans les locaux de Sony sous la direction de Microsoft et de Nintendo. (blague )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Nintendo que de souvenirs.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2010)

_Souvenirs, souvenirs
Je vous retrouve dans mon c&#339;ur
Et vous faites refleurir
Tous mes rêves de bonheur..._


----------



## High Mack (22 Décembre 2010)

De bonne heure, il avait l'air débonnaire ...


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2010)

Débonnaire fut mon foie en recevant son Dubonnet


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2010)

Du bon nectar de mangue.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

La mangue c'est bon pour le moral.


----------



## Old Timer (23 Décembre 2010)

C'est bon pour le moral,
C'est bon pour le moral,
C'est bon pour le moral,
C'est bon pour le moral

Si t'es Doudou bien balancée
Ou play-boy super sapé
Et que tu cherches à t'amuser
La Compagnie va te chanter


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Décembre 2010)

T'es mon gros nounours adoré !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2010)

J'adore te regarder danser comme un manche à balai.


----------



## collodion (23 Décembre 2010)

Baléyé, nétwayé, astiké
Kaz la toujou penpan
Ba'w manjé, baw lanmou
E pou vou an kafey an chantan, Ha
Pa mé lé mwen kon saké ni maldon Ha
Pa fé mwen Pa fé mwen
Wo ho si'wvié ké pou nou dé sa kontinué
Ban fil pou mwen pé boujé
Ya ya ya ya yé Ya ya ya ya yé
Ya ya ya ya yé Ya ya ya ya yé
La musique dans la peau !


----------



## High Mack (23 Décembre 2010)

Possible que collodion ait un incroyable talent !


----------



## thunderheart (23 Décembre 2010)

Talons aiguilles qui claquent sur le parquet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2010)

Le parquet brillait comme ses yeux.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2010)

Yeu, superbe île de la Vendée


----------



## Old Timer (24 Décembre 2010)

Vent dété, tu fais les femmes plus belles 
En corsage clair, que les seins rebelles 
Gonflent. Vent dété, vent des fleurs, doux rêve 
Caresse un tissu quun beau sein soulève.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2010)

Je soulève des haltères, je me muscle les biceps, mais si je pense que je les soulève, je me muscle le cerveau.


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2010)

Cerf-volant tirant un traineau à l'horizon et Joyeux Noel à tous !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2010)

Tout tout tout j'vous dirai tout sur le zizi


----------



## Old Timer (25 Décembre 2010)

Zizi Coin Coin c'est un alcool belge produit en Région wallonne. Il est réalisé à base de jus de citron et de Cointreau dont il tire son nom ("Zi" pour Citron et "Coin" pour cointreau).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)

Le Cointreau seulement quand t'es bourré.


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Décembre 2010)

Raie du cul du pape !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2010)

Papé, le papé, ça fleure bon les cigales


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

La cigale chante, il n'est pas bon de travailler.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2010)

Travailler c'est trop dur...


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Décembre 2010)

Durex fait durer le plaisir.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2010)

Plaisir d'amour... hem hem, j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vécu cette scène


----------



## High Mack (27 Décembre 2010)

C'est né pas moi qui ai commencé ...


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2010)

Comment ! c'est pas toi qui a commencé cette nouvelle joute ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

La joute amoureuse elle-même.


----------



## Old Timer (27 Décembre 2010)

elle m'aime, un peu, beaucoup....


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2010)

Beau cou où mes lèvres désiraient déposer un tendre baiser...


----------



## High Mack (28 Décembre 2010)

Bé z'est bien zûr !
Z'est dans l'cou qu'il faut faire des bizous, hips !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Hips encore du mauvais champagne.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2010)

Champagne pour tout le monde


----------



## plogoff (28 Décembre 2010)

Monde de merde...


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2010)

Merde, merde, merde, merde, merde, merde, merde ... Je n'ai plus envie de garder espoir.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Espoir aveugle et vain Qui émane des cieux Pour duper les humains De sa forme de Dieu !


----------



## High Mack (29 Décembre 2010)

Dieu merci, cette année 2010 s'arrête bientôt.
Elle a pas été bien terrible ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Décembre 2010)

Terrible sera l'année 2011 ... Je l'espère du moins.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Décembre 2010)

Moins tu y penses, plus sur ta gueule tombe la merde


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

_La merde_
_qu'on voit danser_
_au fond_
_des cuvettes claires_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

_Claire-Lise m'as dit de bon matin
Viens par là avec ton gourdin_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

gourdin jour - gourde toujours.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Décembre 2010)

Tout jour vaut bien une nuit


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Une nuit avec toi me ferait plaisir.


----------



## rabisse (29 Décembre 2010)

Ah!.....


----------



## High Mack (30 Décembre 2010)

Avec Thunderheart ?
Bon, ben on va vous laisser tranquille tous les deux ...
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Deux sortes de mariages : le mariage blanc et le mariage multicolore parce que chacun des deux conjoints en voit de toutes les couleurs.


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Décembre 2010)

Les couleurs de l'univers me font du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Bien écrire, c'est tout à la fois bien penser, bien sentir et bien rendre ; c'est avoir en même temps de l'esprit, de l'âme et du goût.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2010)

Goutez moi ces belles tourtes, à souhait gouleyantes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Gouleyant ton plaisir.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2010)

Plaisir, dont les habitants se nomment les...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Les prisons sont bâties avec les pierres de la Loi, les bordels avec les briques de la Religion.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2010)

Religions d'états, de lobbies


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Le lobby ne m'intéresse guère.


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Décembre 2010)

Ressègue (vive le gascon !) erre dans les bois à la recherche de sapins à couper


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2010)

Coupez les amarres et voguons vers le soleil couchant, bercés par les alizés


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Alizée quand elle danse ça me fait quelque chose.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Janvier 2011)

Chose promise, chose due.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Du sang dans les larmes.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Janvier 2011)

Sans dent les larmes coulent dans la bouche


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Janvier 2011)

La boucherie du coin a donné deux palettes de produits frais au resto du coeur ! Quel beau geste !


----------



## Old Timer (1 Janvier 2011)

Beau Geste, roman de l'écrivain britannique Percival Christopher Wren (1924), ayant pour cadre principal la Légion étrangère française.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

La Française, trompée, tuera sa rivale. L'Italienne tuerait plutôt son amant. L'Anglaise se contentera de rompre. Mais toutes se consoleront avec un autre homme.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Janvier 2011)

L'omniprésence de la police française n'est pas efficace, le nombres de délits ne cesse d'augmenter.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Augmenter ses connaissances, sa légèreté.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2011)

Légéreté insoutenable de l'être


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

Etre belle et aimée, ce n'est être que femme. Etre laide et savoir se faire aimer, c'est être princesse.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2011)

Princesse, il te faut déposer un bécot sur les lèvres boursoufflées du crapaud.


----------



## collodion (3 Janvier 2011)

Le crapeau d'Indochine n'est pas très réputé au sein des taxidermistes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

Taxidermiste quel métier passionnant !


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Janvier 2011)

Pas si on n'en peut plus des animaux empaillés et qu'on les préfère vivants !


----------



## Old Timer (3 Janvier 2011)

En vivant dans la crainte de demain, on gaspille déjà le bonheur daujourdhui.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Ni aujourd'hui ni jamais, la richesse ne suffit à classer un homme, mais aujourd'hui plus que jamais la pauvreté le déclasse.


----------



## Caroline1234 (4 Janvier 2011)

Caféine, novocaine, lsd ... fait ton choix !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2011)

Ton choix sera le miens, sauf si tu choisis des anchois.


----------



## High Mack (4 Janvier 2011)

En choisissant la facilité, on se trompe soi-même.

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Tous, nous irons tous au paradis.


----------



## rabisse (4 Janvier 2011)

Même moi.


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2011)

Moi, moche et méchant est génial, je te conseille d'aller le voir


----------



## Old Timer (4 Janvier 2011)

Voir Naples et mourir,


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2011)

Mourir d'ennui devant le clavier


----------



## collodion (5 Janvier 2011)

Christian clavardait devant son écran, quand il s'éteignit tout à coup.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Les coups
Quand ils vous arrivent
Oh oui, ça fait mal
Les coups
Qui apprennent à vivre
Oh oui, ça fait mal


----------



## Old Timer (5 Janvier 2011)

Ça fait mal de vivre sans toi
Elle a mal et tu ne t'imagines même pas
Comme ça fait mal de rire sans toi
Elle a mal et tu ne reviendras pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2011)

Chocolat, le meilleur c'est celui de Charlie


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2011)

Charles lit des livres de biologie cellulaire !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

Air - Quoique personne ne sache exactement ce qu'est le fond de l'air, tout le monde en parle, en général pour le trouver frais.


----------



## collodion (6 Janvier 2011)

Frais mon poisson ! Il est frais ! Pêché ce matin par nos soins !


----------



## Old Timer (6 Janvier 2011)

Nos soins du visage sont personnalisés disait Fabrice Tiozzo.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Janvier 2011)

Zorro est marié à Elena


----------



## Old Timer (7 Janvier 2011)

Helena est la sur  de la chanteuse Lio.http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lio


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Lio, née de son vrai nom Wanda Maria Ribeiro Furtado Tavares de Vasconcelos.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2011)

Va con ! c'est l'autre qui a fait c'coup d'Trafalgar...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

Gare à toi souricette.


----------



## Old Timer (8 Janvier 2011)

Souris, cette poupée russe virtuelle réalisera tes rêves les plus fous.


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Janvier 2011)

Fourchette en plastique plantée dans un ananas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

L'ananas (Ananas comosus) est une plante xérophyte.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2011)

Xérophyte, quel mot étrange ! Que veut dire xérophye ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Janvier 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Xérophyte, quel mot étrange ! Que veut dire xérophye ?



xerophye je ne sais !!! quand à xérophyte notre belle amie La Rousse en dit : 
Plante capable de vivre dans des régions habituellement sèches (déserts) ou dans des milieux physiologiquement secs (sols salés). [Selon le mode d'adaptation, on distingue les éphémérophytes, les sclérophytes, les cryptophytes et les plantes grasses.]


----------



## Old Timer (8 Janvier 2011)

Grasse, capitale des parfums.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2011)

Pars fin limier et ramène moi de la chair fraîche


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Fraîchement cueillie, cette belle rose n'a plus que quelques heures à se nourrir de lumière, avant son obscur trépas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Les trépas ont un effet rétroactif.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)

Raie trop active, attention à l'incontinence !


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

En ce bas monde seuls les forts survivront


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Janvier 2011)

Survivrons-nous à 2012 ?


----------



## collodion (9 Janvier 2011)

2012 vermicelles dans ce gros paquet.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Un paquet de joie cet enfant.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2011)

En fantaisie il y a des bons ici


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Janvier 2011)

des bonds ici, des sauts par là, des bons et des sots, tout fait un monde


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2011)

Un monde parfait, sans défaut, n'existe pas et c'est bien dommage !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Dommage encore raté hahaha.


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2011)

HAAAAAAAAAAAA!
...
Tountch!
...

*Boum!*


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Boum...
Bada ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2011)

Bada bada...
Chapi chapo...Badalo!


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Bah, dah l'eau, si tu nages pô, tu te noies.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

Noie c'est noie
Il n'y a plus d'espoie


----------



## Old Timer (10 Janvier 2011)

L'espoie fait vivwe dit le dicton


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Janvier 2011)

Le Dictionnaire Larousse est une valeur sûre.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Janvier 2011)

Sur la route de Madison je t'emmènerai.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Je t'emmènerai au sixième ciel, plus haut je sais pas.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2011)

Pas de limite, 6ème ciel, 7ème dessous, 40ème hurlants ou rugissants...


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2011)

40ème hurlants ou rugissants...
...Là ça risque de refroidir les muqueuses!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Les muqueuses génitales miam !


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2011)

Mi-âme, mi-corps... l'être.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

Etre bon, c'est être en harmonie avec soi-même. La discorde, c'est être forcé à être en harmonie avec les autres.


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Autrement, tout va bien. Elle n'est plus constipée, et peut enfin, sans douleurs, chier.


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2011)

Pour faire chier les mômes, devenir instituteur.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2011)

tu te rhabilles et tu rentres chez toi.


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Toi, toi, mon toit... Toi, toi, mon tout mon roi...


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Janvier 2011)

Mon royaume s'étant de la Terre au ciel, je suis maître tout puissant.


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Mon royaume s'étant de la Terre au ciel, je suis maître tout puissant.



Puissante est ton orthographe!


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2011)

Graf von Zeppelin, Ferdinand de son prénom, fut un général allemand et contructeur aéronautique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)

L'aéronautique inclut les sciences et les technologies ayant pour but de construire et de faire évoluer un aéronef dans l'atmosphère terrestre.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce trop demander que de mettre sa main devant sa bouche lorsque l'on baille ??


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2011)

Baille Bailler à s'en décrocher la machoire


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2011)

Choir délicatement, à la renverse; prendre le temps de laisser passer le cul par dessus la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)

Un tête-à-tête permanent avec Dieu, dans cette vie, serait accablant. Il faut à l'amour un peu d'absence.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Janvier 2011)

absence, absente, absinthe, dérive sempiternelle


----------



## Old Timer (13 Janvier 2011)

sempiternelle, éternelle, perpétuelle, intemporelle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Elle ne pense qu'à elle.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Janvier 2011)

ella elle l'aaaaaa ella toutoutoudou toutoudou


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Janvier 2011)

Doumage il manque la musique


----------



## Aescleah (14 Janvier 2011)

Musicalement parlant, tout ce que tu pourras entendre à la radio, ben c'est d'la merde.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2011)

Mer de tous nos soupirs, vers toi je me dirige, mer des Sargasses.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

Argh !! Ah !! ce machin ne me paraît pas très droit !!


----------



## Old Timer (14 Janvier 2011)

Droit comme un i.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

I comme icare.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Janvier 2011)

Y care son engin dans la cavité postérieure de la pauvre jouvencelle !..


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

Celle qui a fini par aimer la sodomie ??


----------



## Old Timer (14 Janvier 2011)

Mi corazon dit-elle en serrant les .... mâchoires.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Janvier 2011)

Sodomie mais pas seulement ! Un vrai garage, habitait-elle !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

Elle pense qu'elle est la plus belle.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Janvier 2011)

La plus belle pour aller danser.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2011)

Dansez maintenant, la bise n'est pas encore venue


----------



## Aescleah (15 Janvier 2011)

Venue velue, elle repartit sans poils.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2011)

Poils aux pattes


----------



## rabisse (15 Janvier 2011)

Poêlée, elles ont fini les copines de Landru.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Janvier 2011)

Dru je suis, douce est ma mie.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2011)

Mitigé je fus en voyant cette rockeuse aux yeux délavés.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Janvier 2011)

Dell avait décider de fabriquer des ordinateurs. Tout ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est nous inonder d'un peu plus de daube.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2011)

Doberman est un film Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Pamoi (16 Janvier 2011)

Roll Over Beethoven est une chanson écrite en 1956 par Chuck Berry


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2011)

Chuck Berry oui, à ne pas confondre avec Chic Béru


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Janvier 2011)

Et San-Antonio ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Janvier 2011)

San-Antonio est la ville la plus visitée au Texas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Au texas une femme est restée deux ans assise sur le siège de ses toilettes.


----------



## Darwin04 (17 Janvier 2011)

La toilette est la cuisine de la beauté ; chaque femme, chaque jour, imagine des ragoûts pour ses charmes, qu'elle doit servir le soir à l'admiration affamée des regard.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Janvier 2011)

Ah femme ai des regards  charmeurs que je succombe.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2011)

Succombes à tous ces succédanés.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Janvier 2011)

ces succès d'année en année nous font vieillir prématurément


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Mentir, moi, jamais, la vérité est bien trop amusante.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2011)

Zandt (Ronnie Van) était le chanteur, le principal compositeur et le fondateur du groupe de rock sudiste Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2011)

Ski Nerds, association assez amusante, il ne manque plus que les geeks


----------



## Old Timer (17 Janvier 2011)

le geek, c'est le gars qui pense que dans 1km, il y a 1024 mètres.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Janvier 2011)

Mes tripoux, venus d'Aveyron.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2011)

Aaah Veronica Mars ! Quelle superbe série !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Cette série s'arrête ici !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

Ici et maintenant, va s'éteindre la voix du lézard


----------



## subsole (18 Janvier 2011)

Les arts verts demandent une main verte.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

Une main verte, qui courant dans l'herbe.
Je l'attrape par la queue


----------



## Old Timer (18 Janvier 2011)

La Queue-en-Brie est une commune française située dans le département du Val-de-Marne.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Ne pars pas sans moi, tu pourrais le regretter.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2011)

T'es aussi beau qu'un chameau empaillé.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

Empaillé, le hibou me regardait sans ciller


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Janvier 2011)

Sans ciller on est vite ballonné


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2011)

Né ballon vite est on ciller sans.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2011)

Sans queue ni tête, ce truc. Rabisse t'es en baisse.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2011)

Bésamé Muchoooooooooooooo


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2011)

o mon batooooooooo !! tu es  le plus beau des batoooooooooo !!


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2011)

toooooooooo n'as pas changehéééé.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

Changer son regard sur une personne.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2011)

Personne, mon nom est personne


----------



## Old Timer (19 Janvier 2011)

Personne n'a vécu dans le passé, personne ne vivra dans le futur ; le présent est le mode de toute vie.


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2011)

Vis dans l'impermanence alors!


----------



## Old Timer (19 Janvier 2011)

Alors cela converge normalement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

Normalement je vais mieux mais ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2011)

Normalement ce sont les autres qui sont fous.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Janvier 2011)

Fou comme un chapelier.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2011)

Fou ! comme un chat peut lier deux êtres autour de lui !
Le chien peut-il en  faire autant ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2011)

Au temps on emporte nos esprits. Attention 1, 2, 3


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2011)

1,2,3,
Un pasito pa'lante María


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

Maria Sharapova je t'épouse quand tu veux.


----------



## Darwin04 (20 Janvier 2011)

veux des chocapics !


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2011)

Picpockets.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Janvier 2011)

Pocket trouées, ca sent la fin du mois !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2011)

Picpo quête à chaque messe, c'est le bedeau !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------

moi j'ai mis 3 minutes de plus pour répondre ! Je ne trouvais pas mon bedeau


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2011)

Oh Oh!...C'est *jp.pilet* qui s'est fait toaster !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2011)

toi s'té pas sympa gare à toa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------


----------



## Old Timer (20 Janvier 2011)

Toa l'inoubliable!


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2011)

Inoubliables moments passés à rêvasser devant la fenêtre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

La fenêtre sur le pif ça fait mal.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Janvier 2011)

Sa fée, malheureuse comme tout, quitta Disneyland pour Le Parc d'Astérix !


----------



## Old Timer (21 Janvier 2011)

Astérix et périls tu devra embrasser la verrue sur le nez de la fée Carabosse.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Janvier 2011)

Cara bosse ce soir. Repasse demain, elle devrait avoir récupéré.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

Paie Rebecca, et prenez la chambre au fond à gauche


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Janvier 2011)

Au fond à gauche, quand tu regarde d'en face, ça se situe à droite :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

regardeS


----------



## Aescleah (22 Janvier 2011)

A droite, encore, un peu plus, oui, ça y est, c'est ça !!!!

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

Oui, oui ! Je sais ce qu'être dieu, et ce n'est pas drôle tous les jours. Je parle du bon Dieu, cela va sans dire. Pour l'autre, celui qui n'est pas bon, il doit avoir une vie plus facile.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

s'il n'en reste qu'un, je ne serai pas celui-là.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Janvier 2011)

passe-lui la salière


----------



## Old Timer (22 Janvier 2011)

Sale hier, propre aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

Oui je veux t'épouser.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

Epouser Old Timer !!?? Quelle drole d'idée ...


----------



## Old Timer (22 Janvier 2011)

Idée certe farfelue!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

Farfelue cette question du journaliste au président.


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Janvier 2011)

Ôôôôh Président Sarkozy ! Que votre grandeur, minuscule soit-elle, ne ridiculise pas notre grande Nation ! *humour*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

L'humour est un déguisement sous lequel l'émotion peut affronter le monde extérieur.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2011)

Extérieur nuit, bon souvenir cinématographique


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2011)

Graphique, courbe, fonction, dérivée ... C'était simple les maths jusqu'en Terminale.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Le Terminal (The Terminal) est un film américain réalisé par Steven Spielberg, sorti en 2004.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

deux mis le quatre deux fois plus loin


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2011)

Loin de toi se reposent mes neurones


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

On ne nous dit pas tout


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

Dis pas touche à nos enseignants président


----------



## JaiLaTine (25 Janvier 2011)

Quand on te fou un coup de pied au cul, serre les fesses et tu auras gagné une chaussure !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (25 Janvier 2011)

sûr que toi, t'as pas lu les règles...


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Janvier 2011)

Les règles de la société ne sont pas toujours justes.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

Tout jour justement succède à la nuit


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

nu, il serra les fesses et gagna une chaussure.


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> nu, il serra les fesses et gagna une chaussure.



Chaud sur le devant, et froid sur le côté.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

t'es pas un peu fou ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Fou mais je m'aime quand même.


----------



## rabisse (25 Janvier 2011)

Même si j'aime le tofu tiède.


----------



## collodion (25 Janvier 2011)

tiède apaisement un estomac plein.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

L'Inde est un pays étendu


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

Etendu à l'ensemble du dernier mot et non la dernière syllabe à reprendre telle est la règle de ce jeu !


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

je trouve que tu as une lecture très personnelle des règles


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

règles que j'ai peut-être oublié, navré


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

navré si je t'ai mal jugé: après relecture du premier message de ce fil, il s'avère que tu as raison


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

A raison d'une réponse par demi-heure, ce fil on va monopoliser


----------



## Old Timer (25 Janvier 2011)

Monopoliser la salle de bains est le passe-temps préféré de ma fille.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Une fille laide est une fille qu'on saute sans élan.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)

et l'entonnoir que le fou a sur la tête, personne n'en parle ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2011)

Non, parles moi un peu de toi


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)

Toi mon toit est une chanson d'Elie Medeiros
Doigt mon doigt est l'avatar (Johnny Cash®) de thunderheart


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2011)

Thunderheart, coeur de tonnerre, tonnerre de brest... Aurions nous affaire au capitaine Haddock ?


----------



## Old Timer (26 Janvier 2011)

Haddock à la crème d'emplâtre à la graisse de hérisson.


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2011)

Hérissons les poils de Ségolène.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Thunderheart, coeur de tonnerre, tonnerre de brest... Aurions nous affaire au capitaine Haddock ?



FYI Thunderheart



badmonkeyman a dit:


> Hérissons les poils de Ségolène.



Ségolène est une vraie princesse...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Janvier 2011)

cesse donc, douleur, de me tourmenter :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Le menthol est un composé organique covalent obtenu soit par la synthèse, soit depuis l'extraction à partir de l'huile essentielle de menthe poivrée.


----------



## rabisse (26 Janvier 2011)

Pouah! Vraiment dégeu ce truc.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

Le truc c'est d'ajouter du vin dans la cuisson.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2011)

Cuits sont les cuissots dans la cocotière.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2011)

La coke côtière, blanchit la plage


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

La Plage, film avec (entre autres) Guillaume Canet


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2011)

Canette de Coca-Cola, sandwish au poulet ... Voilà comment se résume mon déjeuner !


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2011)

Mon déjeuner fut du genre *crêpal *ce midi. Miel chèvre pour commencer, beurre sucre ensuite, avec un verre de St Nicolas de Bourgueil... J'vous ai dit *crêpal *!


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Crêpe à Lorient, le midi, quoi de plus normal ??


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Norma Loy a écrit Masturbation Machine.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2011)

Masturbation maChine en pillant :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

Anticonstitutionnellement quel beau nom.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Non, si on suit les règles D) tu aurais du débuter par: pianticonstitutionnellement.


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Janvier 2011)

Elle ment comme elle respire !


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2011)

Pire que mal et moins que pas bien.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## Old Timer (28 Janvier 2011)

Jamais je ne t'ai promis un jardin de roses.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2011)

Un jar-dinde rose, Houlà manque plus que l'éléphant


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2011)

Elephant ou vaut mieux pas croiser des ados nerveux dans campus ricains


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Les ricains j'aime bien mais pas l'accent texan.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2011)

Tes Xantiags sont bien entretenues, pointues devant, et à l'arrière avec de brillants éperons


----------



## rabisse (28 Janvier 2011)

Eperons éperons petipatapron.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

Petit Pata, promptement, enfoucha sa monture et galopa vers l'hacienda de Juan Gonzalès


----------



## rabisse (28 Janvier 2011)

Gonzes à l'aise avec miches balaises!


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

Balaises les falaises !! s'écria Henriette lorsqu'elle arriva à Etretat


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Etre tatoué, saymal.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

C'est malheureusement vrai: être tatoué, saymal


----------



## collodion (28 Janvier 2011)

C'est mâle sur certaines filles.


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

Fille de Will Smith, Willow Smith est une petite chanteuse.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

La chanteuse avait perdue sa voix.


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Perdu Savoie en 1563, pour François Ier, lorsque Turin devient capitale des dits états reconstitués


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2011)

Re, con ! t'étais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

Ou la mort, ou la fuite, ou la révolte.


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

Hooulà, révolte en vue en Egypte !


----------



## Old Timer (29 Janvier 2011)

Houla ! Révolte en vue en Égypte



Oups trop tard


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

tarte à la crème


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

Crème fouettée... Ca va virer dégueulasse dans pas longtemps ces conneries...


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

fouettée sans relâche par un bourreau sadique, elle mourut rapidement dans la douleur


----------



## Old Timer (29 Janvier 2011)

La douleur qui se tait n'en est que plus funeste.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

Funès t'emmerde !!! Bourvil aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

d'ailleurs je te signale aimablement que l'on dit: de Funès !!


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

Funeste qu'elle va être ta soirée si tu continues à me les briser !


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Briséis est une jeune Troyenne, originaire de la ville de Lyrnessos, enlevée pendant la guerre de Troie par Achille, après avoir tué ses trois frères et son mari, le roi Mynès de Lyrnessos.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

Lire ne saute pas aux yeux, cela s'apprend.


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Lire ne saute pas aux yeux, cela s'apprend.



Ça prend du temps, mais c'est un vrai plaisir.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2011)

Plaisir est un mot plaisant


----------



## Dagui (30 Janvier 2011)

Plaisantin va ! Te lire m'a fait plaisir.


----------



## tahartag (30 Janvier 2011)

Plaisir est un mot plaisant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Il est plaisant de voir les airs qu'elle se donne.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Janvier 2011)

Donne toutes mes difféwences... Je te dowowowonne !..


----------



## Old Timer (30 Janvier 2011)

Dowowowonne moi en tibo, deux tibo, trois tibo doudou.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

D'où tu me parles comme ca ?


----------



## Dagui (30 Janvier 2011)

Caractériel serais-tu ? Ou tête en l'air pour oublier la cédille ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

C'est dit, yeux bleus, yeux d'amoureux:love:


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Janvier 2011)

Amoureux au départ, coeur brisé à l'arrivé.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

À l'arrivée on est toujours perdant.


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2011)

Tout jour perdant peut-être la veille d'une réussite


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2011)

Réussite romantique des perdants magnifiques


----------



## badmonkeyman (31 Janvier 2011)

Que je suis grand !


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2011)

Grandement facilité lorsqu'on ne reprend que la dernière syllabe... mais c'est le jeu du dernier "mot"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------


----------



## Old Timer (31 Janvier 2011)

Mot, que nous ne saurions ouïr.


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2011)

où irions nous sans la règle ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Ne règle pas sa vie sur ses opinions.


----------



## rabisse (31 Janvier 2011)

Gnons dans la gueule.


----------



## Aescleah (31 Janvier 2011)

Gueule pas comme ça voyons ! On n'a jamais réglé les problèmes en beuglant comme un veau constipé !


----------



## Old Timer (31 Janvier 2011)

Les constipés sont souvent les gens les plus chiants.


----------



## rabisse (31 Janvier 2011)

CHIANTS ? Gnons dans la gueule!


----------



## Pamoi (31 Janvier 2011)

Gueux, le moment est venu pour vous de nous laisser ... sinon des gnons dans la gueule !!

... ​


----------



## Old Timer (1 Février 2011)

Dans la gueule du loup tu va te jeter et là tu va en prendre plein la gueule.


----------



## Madeline (1 Février 2011)

la gueule qu'elle a fait en découvrant que ce fil perdure


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Dur comme un rocher difficile a battre comme un gaucher.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Un gauche erre toujours maladroitement


----------



## thunderheart (1 Février 2011)

Maladroit te ment toujours quand il dit ne pas savoir qui a mangé tout cet ice-cream


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Aïe ! ce crime restera-t-il impuni ?


----------



## rabisse (1 Février 2011)

PUNI ? Gnons dans la gueule!.... 
Après, promis, c'est fini!...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Gueule tant que tu peux, ça ne changera rien.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

gueule pas si Rabisse se répète sinon ... Gnons dans la gueule :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

toasté aie


----------



## Old Timer (1 Février 2011)

Aie se dit-il en recevant un gnon.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2011)

Un ion est un atome qui capte un ou plusieurs électrons.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

Les électrons tournent autour d'un noyau positif.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Positifs nous sommes à échanger nos humeurs sur un mode superfétatoire.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Février 2011)

Super fête à toi ! Remercie ta maman !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (2 Février 2011)

ma mandibule gauche s'est désynchronisée de la droite, du coup, j'ai les fils qui s'touchent et les yeux plus en face des trous


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Trou La La Itou chantait sur la place du village le pantin désarticulé.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

'Culé toi-même ! Non mais oh, surveille ton langage !


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

L'engagerait-on, Badmonkeyman, s'il n'était pas devenu aussi mignonne ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Février 2011)

Gnonne dans la gueule...

Mignonne, allons voir si la rose
Qui ce matin avoit desclose
Sa robe de pourpre au Soleil,
A point perdu ceste vesprée
Les plis de sa robe pourprée,
Et son teint au vostre pareil.


----------



## Old Timer (2 Février 2011)

Pareille à la vague où l'oeil plonge,  
Votre gorge m'apparaissait  
Dans une nudité de songe,  
Avec une étoile au corset.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

Le corset de fer de l'Etat.


----------



## rabisse (2 Février 2011)

Etat passif: être.
Etat actif: vivre.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Vivre ou mourir là est la question


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2011)

Qu'est ce Sion dans le monde actuel ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

Actuellement, je suis fan de Gossip Girl.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Girlfriend à la fois sexy et intelligente, merci.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2011)

Mer, si belle en ce matin, nimbée de brouillards éthérés


----------



## Aescleah (3 Février 2011)

Et t'es resté là-bas toute la nuit? D'un autre coté, c'est pas comme si ton foie n'était pas déjà une éponge...


----------



## Old Timer (3 Février 2011)

L'éponge absorbe, mais il faut la presser pour qu'elle s'exprime.


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

Sexe, prime, promotion ... c'est ce que tu reçois quand tu couches avec le PDG d'une boite.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Ma boîte aux lettres, c'était ma cachette. Elle me reliait au reste du monde et recelait dans la magie de son obscurité le pouvoir de créer des événements.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2011)

Évènements spéciaux ou spécieux, la différence est infime


----------



## Old Timer (3 Février 2011)

Infime dites-vous, je dirais même plus négligeable, pour ne pas dire infinitésimal.


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Février 2011)

Infime soit la taille de Sarkozy, il reste un bon président (lol).


----------



## Aescleah (3 Février 2011)

Président, ben ils font du fromage de merde.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2011)

Merde alors !! camembert du soir, diarrhée à prévoir ??


----------



## collodion (4 Février 2011)

Prévoir de l'Imodium® pour la nuit de ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Au soir de la vie, il n'y a pas de plus grand bonheur que d'avoir aimé le Christ.


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Christ, aujourd'hui nous appelle! Christ aujourd'hui nous envoie!
Vive le seigneur qui nous aiment! Dieu nous donne sa joie! Dieu nous donne sa joie.....


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

J'vois pas l'rapport


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2011)

Rapport à Dieu; l'athéisme qui évince Dieu, évince-t-il les questions sur Dieu ?


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

D'yeux? Oui je n'ai d'yeux que pour elle!


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2011)

L est la 12e lettre  et la 9e consonne de l'alphabet latin


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2011)

Latin vaut mieux que deux, tu l'auras.


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Oh Ra! Dieu du soleil, nous te vénérons!


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

Vénèrs on étaient après après avoir appris qu'il fallait payer nos impôts


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

L'impôt sur le revenu agit comme le mors ; l'impôt sur le capital agit comme l'éperon.


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Février 2011)

L'épée rongé par la rouille s'est cassé en mille morceaux.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2011)

Mords sot ! c'est tout bon


----------



## Old Timer (4 Février 2011)

Bon comme la romaine?


----------



## just1 (4 Février 2011)

Ramène toi vite ici! Il y a, dans le jardin, un lapin en string!!!


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2011)

String ! Tu as écrit String ! j'espère que ce lapin n'est pas crétin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Le crétin prétentieux est celui qui se croit plus intelligent que ceux qui sont aussi bêtes que lui.


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2011)

Luisant est située à 2 km au sud-ouest de Chartres.


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2011)

*Chartres.*


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2011)

Chartreuse de Parme


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Parmesan ou gruillère, peu importe le prix, je veux du fromage dans mes pâtes.


----------



## collodion (5 Février 2011)

pâtes au gorgonzola, acheté frais du marché.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Marchez doucement car vous marcher sur mes rêves.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Mais rêve !! Je suis un ange comparé à lui.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Février 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> *Chartres.*



Lui, c'est une grosse feignasse !


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Feignasse tu es, feignasse tu resteras !


----------



## Old Timer (5 Février 2011)

Reste rat autant que tu le voudras.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Février 2011)

Vous dramatisez un peu la situation.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2011)

Situation devenu inextricable


----------



## DamienLT (6 Février 2011)

Câble ou satellite telle est la question ?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Les questions montrent l'étendue de l'esprit et les réponses sa finesse.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2011)

NES était un petit bijou de technologie.


----------



## collodion (6 Février 2011)

Technologie d'une époque lointaine et presque oubliée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Oublie les injures, n'oublie jamais les bienfaits.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Février 2011)

Bien fêter ses 18 ans est aussi important que dormir en cours de philosophie.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2011)

Files au zoo Fifi, revoir tes congénères


----------



## Old Timer (6 Février 2011)

Tes cons génèrent d'autres cons qui génèrent d'autres cons.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2011)

Concert de MJ étaient les meilleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

La meilleure odeur est celle du pain, le meilleur goût, celui du sel, le meilleur amour, celui des enfants.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2011)

On fonce au bar pour digérer tout ce galimatia.


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Février 2011)

ce gars lima, scia, ... Normal il était ferronnier.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2011)

Ferro niais ? Non, il est malin, il boit beaucoup d'eau férugineuse.


----------



## Old Timer (7 Février 2011)

L'eau fer... l'eau ferrugineuse, comme son nom l'indique, contient du fer... du fer. 
Et le dire, c'est bien, mais le faire, c'est mieux !  
L'alcool non, mais l'eau ferru, l'eau ferrugineuse oui!.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

"Oui" et "non" sont les mots les plus courts et les plus faciles à prononcer, et ceux qui demandent le plus d'examen.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2011)

Maintenir son poignet souple pour une meilleure prise en main.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

La main à plume vaut la main à charrue. Quel siècle à mains !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Maintenant il serait temps que tu changes de main.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Maintenant il serait temps que tu changes de main.



Demain est un autre jour.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Jour d'avant pa pa da pa ta


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2011)

Pas d'appâts tant que la pêche est fermée


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2011)

Faire méduser un type pour se foutre de lui.


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Lui dire qu'on l'aime et s'entendre en retour qu'elle nous hait !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Hell, Joe Hell fut le chanteur du combo Oberkampf


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2011)

Oberkampf sturmführer, station de métro?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Métro ? C'est pas le nom de l'interface de WM7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

7 à la maison quelle série !


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Série, j'ai rétrécie les gosses !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Ghost in the shell


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Février 2011)

Shellby Cobra, voilà une belle voiture.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2011)

Vois tu regarde ta Shelby et soudain le moteur démarre... Christine


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Christine Ockrent dans mon lit et vite !


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2011)

vite fait, C0rentin vient de nous avouer son penchant pour les vieilles dames


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2011)

Dames de bonne compagnie, accortes et amènes


----------



## mamlish (9 Février 2011)

Amènes toi par ici...


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2011)

Ici ! avec un tel gun, vaut mieux pas être dans la ligne de mire...


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2011)

Deux myrtilles discutent dans un seau d'eau.


----------



## AikiMac (9 Février 2011)

Oooooohhh mon baaateauuuuuu.... C'est le plus joli des bateaux !


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2011)

AikiMac a dit:


> Oooooohhh mon baaateauuuuuu.... C'est le plus joli des bateaux !



Des bas hauts montaient au dessus de ses genoux.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

À genoux joues contre joues.


----------



## DamienLT (9 Février 2011)

Joue pas, joue pas comme ça, tu sais tu sais jamais jusqu'où ça ira&#8230; de jouer avec moi !


----------



## Aescleah (9 Février 2011)

Moite et chaude...


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2011)

Echaudé... Ça rafraîchi !


----------



## Aescleah (9 Février 2011)

Chie pas ici bordel, t'es dégueulasse !


----------



## DamienLT (9 Février 2011)

Laces moi donc tes tongs !!!!


----------



## Old Timer (9 Février 2011)

Tongue Twisters = Les Virelangues


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2011)

La langue est un membre minuscule et elle peut se glorifier de grandes choses. Voyez quel petit feu embrase une immense forêt : la langue aussi est un feu.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

Feu de tout bois faisant ta langue, collée au palais après de nombreux excès


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

Et qu'cest bon de s'enivrer jusqu'à l'oubli de tout ce qui nous hante.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

En te relisant, je me dis que tu parles par expérience


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

L'expérience de l'ivresse ne vaut que si elle se renouvelle régulièrement afin d'explorer les moindres recoins de son moi profond&#8230;


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

La profondeur qui intéresse le plus les hommes chez les femmes est celle de leur décolleté.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Février 2011)

décolles tes sales pattes de là !!!


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

La patte de l'homme est velue comme celle d'une araignée


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

Rainier, le prince, fut obligé d'ouvrir une ligne téléphonique pour faire reconnaître sa progéniture&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2011)

Une progéniture de fautes.


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2011)

Photographier la personne que tu hais pour renforcer ta haine.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Février 2011)

La haine est l'envers de l'amour.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2011)

L'amour, toujours l'amour.


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Février 2011)

L'amour est une flamme qui faut entretenir.

PS :



Old Timer a dit:


> La haine est l'envers de l'amour.



C'est l'indifférence qui est l'envers de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Entretenir une relation d'amitié avec une personne qu'on admire.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2011)

Admire la sagesse, vénère la compassion


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Con ! Passion de l'amour et des replis sombres...


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2011)

Son brelan bat ta paire.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Paire de chaussettes d'où dépasse un paresseux orteil


----------



## Franck72 (11 Février 2011)

Or, t'ai ye déya dis que tou chentais la morue ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

La morue ! Bon OK, je vis dans une ville portuaire, mais on a arrêté de pêcher la morue ici, ou alors nous ne pensons à la même morue :love:


----------



## Franck72 (11 Février 2011)

Rubis sur l'ongle, je paie pour savoir de qui tu parles, car je ne vois pas présentement.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Présentement, tu n'as pas utilisé le dernier mot


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2011)

dernier mot bien sur et non dernière syllabe


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Février 2011)

s'il a bu avant de participer aussi...


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait !


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2011)

Fais pas ci, fais pas ça et patati et patata.


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Patata en tortillas ou à la bravas ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Bravo con dios


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Diocèse : Peuple chrétien confié à un évêque. Par extension, le territoire correspondant. Le diocèse porte le nom de la ville où réside l'évêque et où se trouve la cathédrale.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Kath et Drall s'aimaient d'un amour tendre et barbare ; par contre une guerrière farouche ne voyait pas cela d'un bon oeil, la belle Cixi.


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Cixi impératrice, Le film qui a révélé Romy Schneider...

(En tout cas bravo Thunderheart pour la reprise du dernier mot )


----------



## Old Timer (11 Février 2011)

Schneider CA1 fut l'un des premiers char d'assaut français


----------



## DamienLT (11 Février 2011)

Français, française je vous ai compris !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

J'ai compris qu'il ne suffisait pas de dénoncer l'injustice, il fallait donner sa vie pour la combattre.


----------



## rabisse (11 Février 2011)

Combattre & mourir, peut-être, mais mourir de mort lente.


----------



## Franck72 (11 Février 2011)

lante, poux, ça gratte mais on n'y gagne rien au tirage 


(désolé pour la syllabe, c'est un raté :rateau


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Rat té le seul qui s'adaptera et survivra dans les décombres


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2011)

Des cons bredouilles souhaitent acheter la banque de France.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

La France vue du ciel, c'est mieux que vue de la terre.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Terminons cette discussion, toute éternelle soit-elle


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

"Ella, Elle L'a"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

La petite honte de l'enfance brûle toujours, à côté de la grande conflagration des hontes ultérieures.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Hull t'es rieur en ce samedi bien gris.


----------



## Old Timer (12 Février 2011)

Gris le samedi, mal de bloc le dimanche.


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2011)

Le Dimanche, on s'ennuie !


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

Le dimanche efface la rouille de toute la semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Semaine épouvantable : pas un seul sondage d'opinion. Tant pis, nous essaierons de deviner tout seuls nos propres intentions.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2011)

Un tension ou une tension


----------



## collodion (13 Février 2011)

'Tention à la marche !


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

...marche à l'ombre !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2011)

On bredouille ici bien des conneries


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

La connerie absolue n'existe pas car, à partir d'un certain degré, le con cesse d'être rentable.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Tableau de Monet vendu à 1euro.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

L'Europe se rapproche de l'Amérique d'un centimètre par siècle. Pourtant le prix de la traversée reste le même.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2011)

M'aimes tu encore malgré ce joli bouton qui orne ma lèvre ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Ma leuvrette préférée du St-Valentin.


----------



## Franck72 (14 Février 2011)

Du sein, Valentin en rafolait, si bien qu'il mourut étouffé entre ceux de Samantha Fox.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

Fox television produit des séries ouffissimes !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

Mes cheveux tombent. Mes poux n'ont plus rien pour se retenir.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2011)

Retenir tes impulsions, ne pas te jeter sur le chocolat


----------



## Franck72 (14 Février 2011)

Chaud, Colas les aimes chauds, les marrons.


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2011)

Marrons dans la gueule...


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Février 2011)

La gueule de bois est signe que la soirée s'est bien terminée.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Termine ta soupe et au lit gredin.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Gredingotte, escarpins, haut de forme, canne à pommeau blanc ivoire


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2011)

y voit rien ce gredin !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Gredin ! tel l'histoire sans fin


----------



## DamienLT (15 Février 2011)

Fin bon, ça nous rendra pas Mike Brant !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Brant, on s'en fout un peu, pour rester poli


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2011)

Pour ester poliment faut être juge avec de l'éducation


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Education sentimentale, comme Le Forestier et Flaubert


----------



## collodion (15 Février 2011)

Flaubert et son dictionnaire des idées reçus a quelque chose d'intemporel.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

L'intemporalité et la réalité du destin.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2011)

Destaing, comme le fameux Giscard


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2011)

Giscard et l'heure du laitier !


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2011)

Les tiers du gâteaux sont pour moi.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2011)

Moité endormi, moitié réveillé


----------



## Franck72 (16 Février 2011)

Rêves, ayez des rêves, ce sont vos exutoires&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Reserve toi les meilleures filles du monde pour une orgie divine.


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Février 2011)

Dit "Vinaigrette aux poissons d'Argentine sur un chou farci".


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Phare, si tu ne m'éclaires point, j'irai sur les rochers écraser mon esquif


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Est-ce qui fait beau dans votre coin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2011)

coin de ciel bleu ce matin, gris maintenant
 A quand le printemps ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Printemps qui va colorer les cerisiers d'un joli rose nacré


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

NAC - réponse : Nouveaux Animaux de Compagnie, CQFD !


----------



## Old Timer (17 Février 2011)

C.Q.F.Dutronc est un album de Jacques Dutronc.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2011)

Du tronc commun nait l'originalité


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Alité avec une belle blonde, que demander de plus sinon d'avoir une brune avec :rateau:


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Février 2011)

Avec elle, on est dans la merde.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

La merde ça sent l'être.


----------



## DamienLT (17 Février 2011)

L'être aimé est plus fort que l'être haït !


----------



## Franck72 (17 Février 2011)

Lettre à Élise


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2011)

Les trahis haïssent les trahïsseurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

toasté ...


----------



## rabisse (17 Février 2011)

Trahie, Soeur Marie thérèse des batignolles vendait son corps pendant confesse.


----------



## DamienLT (17 Février 2011)

Fesses et ventres sont les seules choses qui font marcher les hommes à la baguette !


----------



## Old Timer (17 Février 2011)

La-bas guette sournoisement la dépression qui fera de vous une chiffe molle.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Moldu tu n'auras jamais de baguette magique.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Février 2011)

Ma gique est plus grosse que la tienne.


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Etienne, Etienne, Etienne... Ohhhh ! tiens-le bien.


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2011)

Le bien est préférable au mal.


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Mal acquis ne profite jamais !


----------



## Franck72 (18 Février 2011)

J'a mes choux à récolter avant qu'il vente dans les labours !


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Février 2011)

Labourage et pâturage sont les 2 mamelles de la France


----------



## Franck72 (18 Février 2011)

France-Galles, c'est pas forcément un match de rugby&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Rubis sur l'ongle, je confirme, c'est aussi une chanteuse qui aimait les sucettes


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

Les sucettes à l'anis...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

L'anis, une plante aux multiples usages.


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

A.G.E.S : Association des Germanistes de l'Enseignement Supérieur

(Un ptit coucou au passage à C0rentin )


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2011)

Sup et rieur, tel se présentait il à ses entretiens d'embauche


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2011)

Dans Bosch, il y a tout pleins de service sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Il est bien sympa le nouveau.


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2011)

Le nouveau iPad va être une tuerie.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Février 2011)

Tu rit mais c'est pas drôle.


----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

Drôles de dames, série culte des années 70.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

70 comme ça me manque.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

Manque plus qu'un vieux tourne disque pour écouter tes galettes favorites, genre Teppaz


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Pazzini a rejoint l'inter milan cette année.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

anneee est membre de macgeneration


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

MacGeneration, l'essentiel du Mac en français.


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

En Franc, c'est beaucoup 15e.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

15 e, je me demandes ce que tu as voulu exprimer par là


----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

La liberté commence là où s'arrête celle des autres...


----------



## Old Timer (20 Février 2011)

Autrement c'est la dictature


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2011)

Remarque intéressante de la part d'Old Timer.


----------



## collodion (20 Février 2011)

Old Timer fait il des sauvegardes régulières de sa machine ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Ma Chine à moi, elle est grande comme la muraille de Chine.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2011)

Chine en passant gibier tranquille :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2011)

Tron qu'il va vite sur sa moto


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Motorisé son vélo comme Cancellara pendant le tour de France pour moins se fatiguer.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

La fatigue est une affaire d'âme ! Une teinte appliquée sur le corps pour indiquer le climat intérieur.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2011)

Matin t'es rieur, soir t'es pleureur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Février 2011)

Tes pleurs eurocrates sont pitoyables.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Tu es pitoyable jeune fille !


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2011)

Fille de la mer, tu avais bien du mal à suivre ces sombres héros de l'amer


----------



## DamienLT (22 Février 2011)

La mer est sans routes, la mer est sans explications.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Février 2011)

Explications : sans route, il n'y en a pas donc sans route-


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

La route du bonheur est peut-être la route de l'oubli.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2011)

Oublis dans les méandres de la toile d'araignée


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

a régné de 1643 à 1715: Louis XIV ou Gengis Khan ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

C'est le Louis, 72 ans de règne !

5 ans maintenant, ça fait petit joueur ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (23 Février 2011)

joueur, joueur :mouais:

tu t'es gourré de jeu là, ici c'est : *Le jeu du dernier mot* et pas* pose une question à la personne suivante *


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2011)

La personne suivante brodera sur Gengis Kanh

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------

Gengis Khan :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Quand on veut mettre le souk (un peu ) ici, on pose une question


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Question qui m'a piégé. Well done old chap


----------



## Dagui (23 Février 2011)

Chape de plomb se posera sur ce fil, quand une question tu poseras.


----------



## Franck72 (23 Février 2011)

Poseras-tu tes mains sur mes hanches ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Anchiolytiques, t'en as besoin Francky,. On a dit qu'ici fallait pas poser de question


----------



## Franck72 (23 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Anchiolytiques, t'en as besoin Francky,. On a dit qu'ici fallait pas poser de question



Mais on peut répondre sous forme de question&#8230; Non ? à partir du moment où les mots sont respectés&#8230;

Cf message de Pamoi un peu au dessus


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Yes we can


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

can't you strictly respect this game's rules, Frank ???


----------



## Franck72 (23 Février 2011)

Franc quoi que sincère était mon intention


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

L'intention des parfums est de produire un effet enivrant et séduisant.


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Février 2011)

Duisans est une commune du Nord-Pas de Calais.


----------



## rabisse (23 Février 2011)

Calé, le Pamoi l'est, en ciné.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Sinécure, ce fil est une vraie sinécure


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2011)

Si né, curetage parfois nécessaire.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Né, c'est certain que tu es bien là pour nous faire profiter de tes diatribes


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

De tes diatribes je n'ai cure, sinon de me gausser.


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

Hausser la voix pour mieux se faire entendre.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2011)

En tendre entre 2 points, une corde constitue une ligne droite


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Droit comme un i


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

y faut pas en abuser, ça craint trop


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

Trop de gens pensent n'importe comment.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Commentaires dans l'air, sans en avoir l'air, éphémères


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

Effet merdique&#8230; la 3D n'est qu'un pâle reflet de la réalité qui nous entoure.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

On tourne autour du pot, en 3D


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

En trois débits de boisson, je me rince le gosier.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Gosier que j'ai fort sec en cette fin de journée, partagé entre MacG et rm -Rf /*


----------



## Franck72 (24 Février 2011)

MacG et rm -Rf /*, je suis perdu en lisant tes pensées que dire de plus sinon que je te crois bien fatigué et que le week-end qui approche te sera libérateur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Le libérateur sera fusillé aussi vite !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2011)

Vite fait, bien fait, PAN


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Février 2011)

PAN, t'es mort ! C'est toi le méchant maintenant.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Février 2011)

Pan est le protecteur des bergers et des troupeaux.


toasté ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Et maintenant, réfléchissez, les miroirs.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2011)

les miroirs convexes renvoient une image déformée


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Dés, formez vous, lancez vous et sortez nous un beau 421


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2011)

quatre cent vingt-et-une fois sur neuf cents, la femme s'emmerde en...


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

en écoutant nos conneries


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Mes conneries sont moins bonnes que les tiennes.


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2011)

L'Étienne de la fête d'hier est super mais par contre celui du bar ...


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Barnums et chapiteaux, où sont les cirques ?


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2011)

Les circoncis ont perdu leur couronne


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Février 2011)

Ron dans Harry Potter a une sale gueule !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2011)

Gueule, n'en faisons pas un délit.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Un délit généralisé devient bientôt un droit.


----------



## Old Timer (26 Février 2011)

Droit comme un piquet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Piquer comme une abeille, un rêve !


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2011)

Un rai venait à travers les volets : Le soleil brillait


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2011)

Brie, Yes, quel bon fromage


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2011)

Age of Empire II, quel jeu !


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

Jeu du dernier mot et non de la dernière syllabe


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Si la Belgique avait un gouvernement, les choses seraient-elles différentes ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Différentes de ce que l'on a actuellement oui.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Oui Oui, tu te souviens de ses aventures ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Février 2011)

Aventures au Tadjikistan


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Tadji qui se tend est à éviter comme la peste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Peste que soit de l'opinion publique ! Un homme vous l'endosse à l'endroit aussi bien qu'à l'envers.


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Février 2011)

Anvers, ville belge bien sympathique pour se prendre une cuite.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Une cuite et bonjour les dégâts.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2011)

Les dès gars ne sont que du hasard


----------



## Pamoi (28 Février 2011)

Ah Zardoz ... film étrange avec Sean Connery


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Connerie, j'ai oublié d'aller au boulot ce matin


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Ce matin, je me suis viandé dans les escaliers.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

L'escalier de la science est l'échelle de Jacob, il ne s'achève qu'aux pieds de Dieu.


----------



## collodion (28 Février 2011)

Dieu et science ne font pas bon ménage dans la même phrase...


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Phraser dans les champs, sirotant du jus de pomme tout un après-midi.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2011)

Ah presse midinette de près


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Deux prêts bancaires pour le prix d'un.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

D'un coup de baguette magique, je me retrouve au sommet de l'Hymalaya


----------



## Old Timer (28 Février 2011)

Au sommet de l'Hymalaya 	, le resto se trouve au 73 rue Saint Martin, à Paris


----------



## collodion (1 Mars 2011)

A Paris, thunderberd exhibait son majeur à la foule et soupirait devant badmonkey.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2011)

Bade mon quai et tu pourras t'amarrer :rateau:


----------



## Franck72 (1 Mars 2011)

Ta marée sent le mazout&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> thunderberd


 Thunderberd ? Tiens ça me fait penser à la Thunderbird 1957, superbe caisse 



collodion a dit:


> thunderberd exhibait son majeur à la foule et soupirait devant badmonkey.



Badmonkey est un filou :love::love::love:



Franck72 a dit:


> Ta marée sent le mazout&#8230;



Mazout, l'or noir de Tintin viendra à nour manquer un jour pour faire des balades en Thunderbird.


----------



## Franck72 (1 Mars 2011)

Thunderbird, quitte à se planter en caisse, autant le faire avec panache&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Panache, idéal pour rédémarrer après une soirée bien arrosée


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Panache, idéal pour rédémarrer après une soirée bien arrosée



Art osé, ou art du nu, c'est l'arroseur arrosé, le mateur maté.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Matez moi ces pervers qui ne pensent qu'au fil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Au fil du temps, mes oeuvres me paraissent de plus en plus étrangères. Sans doute leur propre évolution est-elle la preuve tangible et indubitable de ma vie.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Vamos a la playa


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2011)

Plat ?? y'a bien la Belgique ... ou les nichons de Birkin ...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Birkin ! on avait dit pas le physique


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2011)

on avait dit pas le physique ??? aucun souvenir de cela ...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

cela n'est qu'une pure supposition


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

La supposition qu'il agira comme vous le dites, je dois éviter de le voir.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2011)

Delevoye médiateur de la république, Ancien ministre de l'éducation ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Education, où est passée ton éducation lorsque tu manques de nuances


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2011)

Nu en ce période de l'année équivaut à attraper la crève de ta vie, si tu sors dehors.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Deux hormi nous ont un regard salace


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

Sale assassin !! Répondras-tu enfin de tes crimes ?


----------



## Old Timer (2 Mars 2011)

Crime et châtiment de Fiodor Dostoïevski


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

Dostoïevski est tellement au-dessus du reste de la littérature que c'en est presque ridicule. Personne d'autre n'a atteint une telle puissance. Personne d'autre ne communique aussi directement avec le plus profond de mon âme. Ou plus exactement, personne ne cumule à la fois une telle puissance et une telle profondeur. Tout le reste de la littérature (de la fiction, plus précisément) est largement en dessous (sauf peut-être Les Milles et Une Nuits, dans un genre différent). Parmi les peintres, je serais bien en peine d'établir un tel « classement ». Gauguin m'émeut profondément, mais je ne peux pas dire sérieusement que je le trouve supérieur à Van Gogh ou Vermeer ou Goya, ça n'aurait aucun sens. En musique, l'idée d'établir une comparaison entre Bach, Mozart, Beethoven et Schubert (par exemple) me fait sourire. Comment se fait-il qu'en littérature, Dostoïevski soit si largement au dessus ? L'explication est peut-être que le roman « psychologique » a atteint son apogée en Russie à la fin du XIXeme siècle (car reconnaissons-le : même si Dostoïevski est au-dessus, quelle autre époque peut aligner également Tolstoï et Gogol ?), et depuis, le roman est parti sur une autre voie. Ou plutôt cherche une autre voie.
Ce qui est incroyable, chez Dostoïevski, c'est l'extraordinaire qualité de son oeuvre, de bout en bout. Des plus petites choses aux plus imposantes, des premiers récits aux derniers. Imaginez que Le Double a été écrit par un tout jeune homme (24 ans), un débutant ! C'est sidérant. Il y a bien sûr des faiblesses dans son oeuvre, lorsque le scénario, l'histoire, ne se tient pas assez : je pense à Humiliés et Offensés, l'Idiot, L'Adolescent, Les nuits blanches par exemple. Si l'histoire est moins resserée, moins prenante, ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que la lecture est décevante : plus difficile, plus laborieuse, mais pleine des joyaux formidables : le dialogue entre l'Adolescent et son père, à la fin du livre, avec cette méditation, profonde et drôle a la fois, sur le destin de l'Europe. L'adolescence de l'Idiot, et son amitié avec les enfants. Le personnage de la générale, toujours dans L'Idiot. Et la fin, admirable. Le personnage du prince Valkovski dans Humiliés et Offensés. Et puis même si on enlève le moins bon, il reste un nombre impressionnant de chef-d'oeuvres. Et tout ça, sans sortir de la Russie du XIXeme.
Étonnant aussi, c'est son insouciance de la forme. Mis à part peut-être Crime et Châtiment, aucune de ses oeuvres n'a de véritable forme. Ça coule, ça part dans beaucoup de directions, les épisodes s'enchaînent sans véritable lien. Pour dire cela autrement, on pourrait généralement intervertir deux parties du récit sans que cela choque. Ce serait évidemment impossible dans Madame Bovary de Flaubert ou dans Le bal du Comte d'Orgel de Radiguet. Dostoïevski, je pense, écrivait rapidement, sans vraiment se relire, même si en général il suivait un plan prévu à l'avance. Finalement j'ai l'impression que toute une partie de la tradition romanesque repose sur le mépris de la forme (Don Quichotte en premier lieu). Ou, sinon le mépris, tout au moins une certaine indifférence.
Dostoïevski est un maître incontestable du dialogue. Bien avant Gaddis et Sarraute, il met dans ses dialogues des détails qui les rendent époustouflants de vérité : des frémissements, des hésitations, des coq-à-l'âne, des apartés, des lapsus... En ce qui concerne les réflexions philosophiques qui parsèment (certains diraient alourdissent) son oeuvre, il faut noter qu'elles se trouvent toujours dans des dialogues. Dostoïevski n'est jamais didactique (sauf pour des petites choses anodines). Il ne prend jamais parti directement. Dostoïevski, en fait, est pétri de contradictions, et c'est précisément pour cela, sans doute, qu'il a choisi le roman pour s'exprimer.
A l'exact opposé des longs dialogues, Dostoïevski excelle aussi dans les scènes narratives totalement muettes : la scène du crime dans Crime et Châtiment, les déambulations de Goliadkine dans Le double, celles de Veltchaninov dans L'Eternel Mari... Sans parler de la Confession de Stavroguine (chapitre (auto-)censuré des Démons) : Stavroguine attend que la jeune fille dont il vient d'abuser se suicide, absorbé dans la contemplation d'une araignée rouge sur une feuille de géranium... Description d'un souvenir resté horriblement présent, précis dans ses détails les plus absurdes, les plus triviaux.
Dostoïevski peut presque tout écrire. Comme Mozart, il arrive à mélanger les registres : tragique et comique, tendresse et cruauté, bouffonnerie et méditation, et ainsi de suite. A la fin des Démons, on voit Stépane Trophimovitch battre la campagne pour prêcher sur les marchés. Il est malade, il délire, il parle français à tout bout de champ, il est totalement ridicule. On sent l'immense détresse de cet homme dont les convictions ont été pulvérisées par les derniers événements. On le sent jeter tout son être dans la religion, tout ce qui reste de lui se jette dans la religion. On sent cette détresse, et en même temps on sent une curieuse allégresse, comme si sa foi nouvelle lui paraissait simple, légère, amusante. Ridicule, détresse, allégresse, en même temps !...


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Heu, t'essaie de nous impressionner là


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

là, non, pas du tout ... quand on me dit "Dostoïevski", subitement je copie-colle 

_Et c'est le jeu du denier mot, j'te rappelle !!_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

La colle en tube, ça colle tout, excepté les bouchons de tube.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

Tu bats tous les records, champion


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> _Et c'est le jeu du denier mot, j'te rappelle !!_



Zut, j'ai joué avec ta signature _etc..._ :love::mouais:



Pamoi a dit:


> Tu bats tous les records, champion



Champion, je ne suis pas un champion


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Mars 2011)

Pioneer est mieux que Bose. (lol)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2011)

_Booz s'était couché de fatigue accablé ;
Il avait tout le jour travaillé dans son aire ;
Puis avait fait son lit à sa place ordinaire ;
Booz dormait auprès des boisseaux pleins de blé.

Ce vieillard possédait des champs de blés et d'orge ;
Il était, quoique riche, à la justice enclin ;
Il n'avait pas de fange en l'eau de son moulin ;
Il n'avait pas d'enfer dans le feu de sa forge.

Sa barbe était d'argent comme un ruisseau d'avril.
Sa gerbe n'était point avare ni haineuse ;
Quand il voyait passer quelque pauvre glaneuse :
- Laissez tomber exprès des épis, disait-il.

Cet homme marchait pur loin des sentiers obliques,
Vêtu de probité candide et de lin blanc ;
Et, toujours du côté des pauvres ruisselant,
Ses sacs de grains semblaient des fontaines publiques.

Booz était bon maître et fidèle parent ;
Il était généreux, quoiqu'il fût économe ;
Les femmes regardaient Booz plus qu'un jeune homme,
Car le jeune homme est beau, mais le vieillard est grand.

Le vieillard, qui revient vers la source première,
Entre aux jours éternels et sort des jours changeants ;
Et l'on voit de la flamme aux yeux des jeunes gens,
Mais dans l'oeil du vieillard on voit de la lumière.

Donc, Booz dans la nuit dormait parmi les siens ;
Près des meules, qu'on eût prises pour des décombres,
Les moissonneurs couchés faisaient des groupes sombres ;
Et ceci se passait dans des temps très anciens.

Les tribus d'Israël avaient pour chef un juge ;
La terre, où l'homme errait sous la tente, inquiet
Des empreintes de pieds de géants qu'il voyait,
Etait mouillée encore et molle du déluge.

Comme dormait Jacob, comme dormait Judith,
Booz, les yeux fermés, gisait sous la feuillée ;
Or, la porte du ciel s'étant entre-bâillée
Au-dessus de sa tête, un songe en descendit.

Et ce songe était tel, que Booz vit un chêne
Qui, sorti de son ventre, allait jusqu'au ciel bleu ;
Une race y montait comme une longue chaîne ;
Un roi chantait en bas, en haut mourait un dieu.

Et Booz murmurait avec la voix de l'âme :
" Comment se pourrait-il que de moi ceci vînt ?
Le chiffre de mes ans a passé quatre-vingt,
Et je n'ai pas de fils, et je n'ai plus de femme.

" Voilà longtemps que celle avec qui j'ai dormi,
0 Seigneur ! a quitté ma couche pour la vôtre ;
Et nous sommes encor tout mêlés l'un à l'autre,
Elle à demi vivante et moi mort à demi.

" Une race naîtrait de moi ! Comment le croire ?
Comment se pourrait-il que j'eusse des enfants ?
Quand on est jeune, on a des matins triomphants ;
Le jour sort de la nuit comme d'une victoire ;

Mais vieux, on tremble ainsi qu'à l'hiver le bouleau ;
Je suis veuf, je suis seul, et sur moi le soir tombe,
Et je courbe, ô mon Dieu ! mon âme vers la tombe,
Comme un boeuf ayant soif penche son front vers l'eau. "

Ainsi parlait Booz dans le rêve et l'extase,
Tournant vers Dieu ses yeux par le sommeil noyés ;
Le cèdre ne sent pas une rose à sa base,
Et lui ne sentait pas une femme à ses pieds.

Pendant qu'il sommeillait, Ruth, une moabite,
S'était couchée aux pieds de Booz, le sein nu,
Espérant on ne sait quel rayon inconnu,
Quand viendrait du réveil la lumière subite.

Booz ne savait point qu'une femme était là,
Et Ruth ne savait point ce que Dieu voulait d'elle.
Un frais parfum sortait des touffes d'asphodèle ;
Les souffles de la nuit flottaient sur Galgala.

L'ombre était nuptiale, auguste et solennelle ;
Les anges y volaient sans doute obscurément,
Car on voyait passer dans la nuit, par moment,
Quelque chose de bleu qui paraissait une aile.

La respiration de Booz qui dormait
Se mêlait au bruit sourd des ruisseaux sur la mousse.
On était dans le mois où la nature est douce,
Les collines ayant des lys sur leur sommet.

Ruth songeait et Booz dormait ; l'herbe était noire ;
Les grelots des troupeaux palpitaient vaguement ;
Une immense bonté tombait du firmament ;
C'était l'heure tranquille où les lions vont boire.

Tout reposait dans Ur et dans Jérimadeth ;
Les astres émaillaient le ciel profond et sombre ;
Le croissant fin et clair parmi ces fleurs de l'ombre
Brillait à l'occident, et Ruth se demandait,

Immobile, ouvrant l'oeil à moitié sous ses voiles,
Quel dieu, quel moissonneur de l'éternel été,
Avait, en s'en allant, négligemment jeté
Cette faucille d'or dans le champ des étoiles._


----------



## Old Timer (2 Mars 2011)

Des étoiles plein les yeux, est un film américain réalisé par Forest Whitaker


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Oui, take her to the lavatory


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

lavate o risotto, c'est de l'italien mais bizarrement ça ne veut rien dire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Dire que Dieu existe, sans dire ce qu'est Dieu et comment il est, équivaut à ne rien dire.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Dire que l'on nous balance du Hugo à tours de bras dans ce fil !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2011)

- Danse, Phil !!! Lui disait-on.

Mais Phil, décidément, ne voulait pas danser.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Dans ces conditions, on arrête tout


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Tout est relatif dans ce monde !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Toulchignanet que joli nom de lieu dit


----------



## Old Timer (3 Mars 2011)

Leu-dit du Vert-Galand, hameau ouest de Wambrechies


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Wanbrechies Quacks - groupe musical
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8maqi_quacks-wanbrechies_music


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2011)

Caler sa voiture au milieu du traffic te rend très con.


----------



## Old Timer (3 Mars 2011)

Con comme une valise sans poignée


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

poignées d'amour, certes disgracieuses, mais si pratiques !!


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Pratiques pour bien s'accrocher


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

"accrochez vous, ça va secouer" dit le pilote.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Il est pilote d'essai... enfin, il ne l'est pas encore ; pour l'instant, il essaie d'être pilote !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Pilotes moi jusqu'aux toilettes, j'ai la tête qui tourne


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2011)

Tourne, tourne petit manège


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Ma neige est toute blanche comme les cheveux de papy.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Papyyyyyyyyy Mougeot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Papy Mougeot mon idole de jeunesse.


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Mars 2011)

Je nécessite absolument personne.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Mars 2011)

Père sonne, mère scie et mon ami donne


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2011)

On amidonne ce qui manque de raideur


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Rai d'heure du matin quand tu es tout raide


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2011)

Raide heure que celui du trépas.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

très patient celui qui attend ses amis sans jamais faiblir ...


_(ça va chuis pas trop lourd, là ?? )_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Faiblir comme un minable.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2011)

Mine hâbleuse lorsque tu fais semblant de faiblir


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

faiblira bien qui faiblira le dernier


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2011)

Le dernier Samouraï avec Tom Cruise, un très bon film à regarder en famille.


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2011)

Famille:  Le quadruple crime de Trifouilly du Harcöuet éclairci : le meurtrier était un ami de la famille. On frémit à l'idée que ç'aurait pu être un ennemi de la famille. (Desproges)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Une famille qui crie est une famille unie.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mars 2011)

Universal mobile, jeune et limité ... pff ridicule !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Le ridicule qu'on a augmente toujours en proportion qu'on s'en défend.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2011)

Défend, consent, prétend, ressent... C'est un peu comme "tort" et "tord". Quels pièges orthographiques dissimulent ces homophonies !


----------



## collodion (5 Mars 2011)

Homophonie oeuf course.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

coursive de cargo, sombre et humide


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Hue Midas, mon fidèle destrier


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Riez et le monde rira avec vous, Pleurez et vous pleurerez seul, Car le triste vieux monde doit emprunter sa joie, Mais il a bien assez de soucis en propre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2011)

Propriété intellectuelle chez les politiciens est nulle !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Nul doute t'habites.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

t'habites dans quelle ville ? 

_[HS]la tentation fut grande, mais je sus résister ...)[/HS]_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Une ville ressemble à un animal. Elle possède un système nerveux, une tête, des épaules et des pieds. Chaque ville diffère de toutes les autres : il n'y en a pas deux semblables. Et une ville a des émotions d'ensemble.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Mars 2011)

Si on danse en blasant la foule avec nos mouvements sveltes et sensuels ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

La sensualité s'éteint à quatre-vingts ans.


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2011)

A quatre-vingt ans beaucoup prennent encore du Viagra


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2011)

Vis à Grasse pendant un mois et reviens plus maigre que jamais.


----------



## collodion (7 Mars 2011)

Mais évite les huitres gratinées.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

"Ne pas mentir" : c'est une défense qu'on ne fait qu'aux enfants. On ne demande jamais aux adultes de ne pas mentir.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Mars 2011)

M'man tire sur tout ce qu'elle trouve avec son pistolet.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mars 2011)

Pistolets d'amour, levez-vous et tirez sur tout ce qui bouge


----------



## Old Timer (8 Mars 2011)

Bougeons ensembles afin de perpétuer l'espèce.


----------



## collodion (8 Mars 2011)

L'espèce n'a pas bien besoin de nous !


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2011)

Nous, révolutionnaires, déclarons l'abolition le règne de la tyrannie et du cul de Maïté !


----------



## rabisse (8 Mars 2011)

Mah... Aie! T'es à côté d'la plaque.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Mars 2011)

plaque de verglas, bagnole au tas


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Mars 2011)

Oh.. Tas de merde devant ! Attention !


----------



## collodion (8 Mars 2011)

Attention au malheur qui n'arrive jamais seul.


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Jamais seul est le schizophrène


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Ski, Zoo, frénétique association


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2011)

Association de malfaiteurs


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Mal fait heures douloureuses


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

'reusement que j'suis là, sinon j'serai ailleurs


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Higherrrrrrrrr, I wanna take you HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Erreur mon bon ami !


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Amicalement vôtre, avec les famous Brett Saint-Clair et Danny Wilde


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Wild World, Cat Stevens


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Steven n'a pas eu de chance pour son prénom.


----------



## rabisse (9 Mars 2011)

Pre'n Hominem vulgaris communare.


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mars 2011)

Comme une araignée au plafond


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Mars 2011)

Au plafond, il y a des traces de pneus !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Peut ne pas savoir qu'écrire pour poursuivre ce fil dithyrambique


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Dits tyran bikini ou djellaba dans les 2 cas tu risques de te retrouver à poil


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Poil ! des gens se marient à Poil


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Poil ! des gens vivent à Poil


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2011)

Poil&#8230;
_Femmesàpoil_© ?!...
J'y vais de suite !...


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Suite à vos alléchantes promesses, 
Cher M. tirhum, 
nous somme dans l'attente de quelques dessins. 
Ils sont certes parfois coquins, 
mais toujours issus de votre album ...
celui où l'on observe de parfaites paires de fesses ...
mais également des très beaux seins !!


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Synthèses intéressantes chez le coquin Tirhum


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2011)

Tir ? Hum.... à insérer dans un phylactère.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Un phylactère (du grec phulactérion, amulette, de phulein, garder) est un morceau de parchemin portant un passage de l&#8217;« écriture », ou une petite boîte cubique enfermant des bandes de parchemin ou de vélin sur lesquelles sont inscrits des versets de la Torah, que les Juifs s&#8217;attachent au bras gauche (lié au c&#339;ur) et sur le front (lié à l&#8217;esprit), pendant la prière du matin.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Mates hein, oui mates ces plantes sculpturales


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2011)

Mate un peu ça...


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2011)

Peça de teatro.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Mars 2011)

Teatro Cuatro, Malaga


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Malaga belle ville.


----------



## Franck72 (10 Mars 2011)

Belleville, on y trouve une certaine triplette


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Mars 2011)

Te faire souffrir me procure du bonheur.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Mars 2011)

Le bonheur a la queue glissante.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Laque glissante fait surface brillante... Ouf:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Ouf je l'ai échappée belle !


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Belle de nuit, salle de billard


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mars 2011)

De billards en billards, il a finit en corbillard


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

Corps billard, corps bowling .... son corps n'était que boules, queues et quilles


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

La quille désigne la partie la plus basse d'un bateau.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Bah, t'auras tôt fait de tonner sur ce bateau fait de tôles.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Mars 2011)

Tôt le matin je me couche après une folle nuit de débauche.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Des beaux cheveux, rare après une folle nuit.


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mars 2011)

Nuit blanche en vue ! Faites chauffer le café !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Le café "design" est une invention des Parisiens pour parquer les provinciaux et déjeuner tranquilles au Café de Flore.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2011)

"Au café de Flore il y avait déjà des folles... "


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Folle - Ce qu'une femme croit qu'elle va devenir si elle ne retrouve pas son sac.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mars 2011)

Son sac Magique por soulager la douleur et le stress comme par magie!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Maggi, Maggi, et vos idées ont du génie.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2011)

Jé nie toute implication dans les évènements actuels


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Actuellement, on fait tout pour les handicapés... Regardez les cinémas, ils les ont rendus accessibles aux handicapés physiques? Et la télé, accessible aux handicapés mentaux.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mars 2011)

Manteau de fourrure, en poil de zébu.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Le zébu je le mange cru.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mars 2011)

cruciforme, le tournevis! Si j'en avais voulu un plat, j't'aurais demandé un Birkin, bordel!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Le bordel je supporte pas, trop maniaque pour cela.


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

Ceux là sont intelligents, celles qui sont derrières sont fortes et lui est beau gosse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Le gosse à la mèche rebelle arrive en 3D au mois d'Avril 2011.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

2011, ça fait combien en binaire ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mars 2011)

binaire dites vous, bizarre, bizarre!


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

7DB

et en octal ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

À la bonne franquette.


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2011)

Franque te dis-je quelle est la hache!


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Mars 2011)

En quête d'amour et de reconnaissance !


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2011)

Reconnaissance tu me dois car tu es bel et bien "toasted"


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2011)

Reconnaissance de ses pairs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Mes pairs ont ton soutien.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2011)

Sous Tien An Men ils cherchaient la plage


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

La plage colle à mes baskets ce matin, de jolis grains brillants, sans doute du feldspath


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2011)

Feldspath potassique, olivine, biotite, orthopyroxène, plagioclase sont des minéraux que je dois apprendre par coeur.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Coeur, il t'en faudra du coeur pour retenir ces noms bizzaroïdes


----------



## Franck72 (14 Mars 2011)

ces noms bizzaroïdes ne sont que le prolongement d'un moi egocentrique et quelque peu dérangé de personnes qui ne supporte plus le quotidien déprimant d'une vie morne et sans autre intérêt que de déblatérer sur des sujets futiles&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

La futilité, c'est très important apparemment.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2011)

Apparemment, notre égo.


----------



## Old Timer (14 Mars 2011)

Go, jeu originaire de Chine se joue à deux.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Deux valent mieux qu'une.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Mars 2011)

Mieux qu'une paire de claque, le coup de poing dans sa gueule !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2011)

Gueux le temps est arrivé de vous soulever


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Soulève des montagnes et laisse moi en paix.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2011)

Pètes un coup, t'es tout pâle


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2011)

Tout palefrenier qui se respecte aime les chevaux


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2011)

Chevaux de Zingaro aux crinières échevelées


----------



## Franck72 (15 Mars 2011)

veux les voir danser un soir au clair de lune sous les saules pleureurs


----------



## collodion (15 Mars 2011)

pleureurs sont rares dans ses contrées, on voit surtout des pleureuses !


----------



## Old Timer (15 Mars 2011)

Les pleureuses on les entends surtout.


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Mars 2011)

Surtout, ne t'endors pas dans le métro !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Le métro de Paris, Gigantesque ver luisant Sur les toits de Paris, A tissé des fils d'argent.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2011)

Dare Jean, Dare Dare, ramènes ta fraise


----------



## Old Timer (15 Mars 2011)

Les fraises ont un nez et les mûres ont des oreilles.


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2011)

Ô reille, Ô tite, que n'ai-je entendu pour vivre cette infamie.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2011)

Hein ! Famille, vous criez famille et bien dansez maintenant


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2011)

Dans ses mains, tenant tout l'or du monde


----------



## Dagui (15 Mars 2011)

Mon derrière bouge au rythme du marteau piqueur.

[HS]Ne pas avoir l'esprit mal placé...  [/HS]


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)

Pique c&#339;ur carreau trèfle, je joue la gagne au strip poker&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

Poker, j'ai une quinte flush


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)

flush&#8230; c'est à peu près le bruit de ma chasse d'eau.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2011)

Ma chasse d'autruche fut infructueuse


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2011)

Tueuse dans l'âme, elle tue sans état d'âme.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Mars 2011)

Da me dit le russe, yo lui répondit-je


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

Ray, Pondichery est la ville de ta prochaine quête


----------



## tibou_b (16 Mars 2011)

Te prendre au jeu est ton destin


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)

Destin ? Le destin de Lisa ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2011)

Lisa, Mona Lisa Klaxon


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)

Son of a bitch, de notre regretté Gainsbourg


----------



## tibou_b (16 Mars 2011)

Bourg en Bresse, tiens oui un week end dans le sud me ferait bien du bien


----------



## Old Timer (16 Mars 2011)

Bien mal acquis ne profite jamais.​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Jamais personne n'a trompé tout le monde, et jamais tout le monde n'a trompé personne.


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2011)

Père sonne à la porte, va lui ouvrir.


----------



## tibou_b (16 Mars 2011)

Ouvrir la porte au bonheur et profiter qu'il s'installe à la maison


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2011)

Maiiison, téléphone maiiiii-son!


----------



## collodion (16 Mars 2011)

Maison de bois, de tolle ou de béton.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

De béton

Tu aimes l'odeur des gaz d'échappement ?


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

De bête on passe rapidement à con


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> De bête on passe rapidement à con



Toasted Franck

Des chats : peu m'en chaut je n'aime que les chiens !


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Chies un bon coup, ça décongestionne


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Ça décongestionne les routes de rouler en vélocypèdes


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Vêles Oh Sipède, mon adorée poulinière


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Poule inière c'est la soeur de fée niasse


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

feignasse, peut-être, mais pas fatigué


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mars 2011)

Fatigué, mais pas couché, malheureusement.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Malheureuse ment souvent sur sa forme


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Forme qui s'apparente malheureusement à un icosaèdre.


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

édredon plein de plume, tout confort.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Con fort comme un moustachu cherche femme à barbe.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Barbe à papa, les pommes d'amour, les auto-tamponneuses, le grand 8, la fête foraine


----------



## tibou_b (17 Mars 2011)

Reine de mes nuits, me laisseras-tu te rejoindre un jour ?


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Un jour tu verras 
On se rencontrera 
Quelque part, n'importe où 
Guidés par le hasard.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Haaaa Zardoz, tu es de retour


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Le retour fait aimer l'adieu.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Mars 2011)

Dieu, je te vomis dans la bouche !


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Bouche d'égout, quel dégout !


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2011)

Dégouts & des douleurs, on ne discute pas.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Mars 2011)

Pas encore un film d'ados!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

L'adolescence est le seul temps où l'on ait appris quelque chose.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Chausse pieds de l'éducation, tu dois rentrer dans le moule


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Moulu comme il est, ça m'étonne qu'il n'a pas eu le ticket gagnant.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

GAG, n'en faisez pas trop quand même, elles vont souffrir nos mandibules


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Mandy bulle au soleil et rêve d'un cunilingus


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

Qu'unis (l'un Guss, l'autre Thérèse) ce couple n'était heureux. Mais vint un jour où Thérèse s'effondra sous une pelleteuse et succomba et Guss dépressif fut pris de démence et envoyé en unité psychiatrique.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Tricoter un pull pour iPapy !


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Pourri, papy, ton slip est pourri jusqu'à la trame.


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

Tramway fou : il accélère sans pouvoir s'arrêter et fonce dans un troupeau de vaches.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Vache de ferme, ferme ta boite


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

Bois ta bière et tais toi!


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Ferme ta boîte à camembert, ça refoule grave


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

GRAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSIME disait Salvador


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Salvador, petite république d'Amérique centrale présidée par Mauricio Funes.


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

"Fut", n'est-ce pas un joli mot qui fait tout de suite penser à un vin magnifique à la robe délicatement soignée et aux essence si enivrantes?


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)

Enivrantes sont les fragrances des fleurs de bougainvillier


----------



## Old Timer (18 Mars 2011)

Le bougainvillier, est un arbuste de la famille des Nyctaginacées


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2011)

Nique ta Gynacée, tamère


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

La mère est celle qui prend le couteau par la lame.


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

L'âme de la femme est une chose si mystérieuse, si complexe, que l'on va d'émerveillement en émerveillement à mesure qu'elle nous est révélée.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Mars 2011)

Rêve et léthargique sont deux mots différents.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Mars 2011)

Différents comme comme le Yin et le Yang


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2011)

Le Yin et le Yang donc le Tout


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mars 2011)

Donc le tout est d'utiliser le dernier mot de la phrase précédente.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2011)

précédant ta phrase, celle de JPP se terminait par: tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Tout le monde n'en parle plus.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Mars 2011)

Plus on en parle moins on en sait.


----------



## tibou_b (19 Mars 2011)

C'est pas la mer à boire


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2011)

La mère aboie relativement fort pour appeler ses enfants à souper.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2011)

Sous Péniciline je me sens d'humeur badine


----------



## Old Timer (19 Mars 2011)

Badine sous Péniciline tant que tu veux, mais fait attention son mari est jaloux.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2011)

Jah Loué tu étais par tous ces porteurs de dreadlocks


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Les dreadlocks aux oeufs.


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Mars 2011)

Au zoo, eux ne font pas la différence entre les chimpanzés et les bonobos.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2011)

Bonobo ! Tu feras la différence quand tu n'auras pas entendu arriver dans ton dos


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2011)

dossard N°1 part en premier


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2011)

Preux mièvres chevaliers vos armures roses sont du plus bel effet et feraient un tabac dans le fil rose


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2011)

Roselyne Bachelot, ministre de la santé et du sport, c'était pas une blague? A-t-elle déjà touché à une balle dans sa vie ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (20 Mars 2011)

Viticulteurs et oenologues se sont rencontrés pour un beuverie immense


----------



## Old Timer (20 Mars 2011)

Immense et rouge 
Au-dessus du Grand Palais 
Le soleil d'hiver apparaît 
Et disparaît


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mars 2011)

Disparaît au fond de cette oubliette, pauvre hère&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2011)

Erre de ci de là, cahin caha, va chemine, va trottine, va petit âne, va de ci de là, cahin caha, le bon Dieu te récompensera


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Mars 2011)

Penseras-tu à tes erreurs de jeunesse sur ton lit de mort ?


----------



## collodion (20 Mars 2011)

Mort de rire devant le tableau, j'espère.


----------



## Karle (21 Mars 2011)

J'espère que ce sera un sincère repenti


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

T'y pense même pas quand tu le fais.


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

Quand tu le fais, n'est-ce pas un peu tard ? Le repenti sur le lit de mort n'engage pas grand chose


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2011)

Chose duement acquise est purement jouissive


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

jouissive est la sensation d'avoir réussi là où tout le monde a echoué


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Échouer et recommencer jusqu'à ce que tu réussisses.


----------



## tibou_b (21 Mars 2011)

Six-cent-un tonneaux et une bouteille de bière


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

bière, ou cercueil: coffre dans lequel on place un cadavre avant de l'ensevelir dans une tombe ou lui faire subir une crémation.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

La crémation je pense que ce sera mon alternative.


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

alternative qui sentira le caramel si tu es diabétique&#8230;


----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)

Etiquetez bien vos confitures!!!!


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2011)

Vos confits eurent bien de la chance d'être appréciés par vos convives


----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)

Qu'on vive vieux où qu'on meurt jeune, le principal est d'apprécier la vie au jour le jour sans s'en soucier.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2011)

Soucis et tracas sont de nos journées les deux mamelles


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Mars 2011)

Ma Mélanie est une petite cochonne.


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

Cochonne, truie, laie&#8230; quatre pattes et une queue en tire-bouchon.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2011)

Bouchon ?! Me voilà surtout bloqué avec ton mot et mon idée que j'ai. Hein ?! Dis tout de suite que t'en a fait d'exprès pour me clouer le bec. Et bah t'as tout faux. Parce que moi je sais qui c'est qui va gagner ce fichu jeu. Haha. Ça t'intéresse maintenant. Bon écoute, les seuls participants pouvant gagner sont les verts qui managent les lieux, les rouges et couleurs assimilées et les noirs. Il suffirait qu'un entre eux se pointe, écrive un truc histoire de jouer et ferme la discussion pour être déclarer vainqueur. À moins qu'un autre poste à son tour&#8230; Et là c'est reparti mais sans nous.


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

Mais sans nous rien ne peut bouger et il serait vain de clore cette discussion qui nous passionne et nous entraîne dans les recoins les plus profonds et les plus sombres de la pensée humaine. Car par un front commun nous nous soulèverons et ferons réapparaître ces fils dont nous nous gavons lors de nos journées noires et mornes :rateau:


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Morne inaction de certains hommes rebelles à tout effort ne diffère pas sensiblement du repos de la tombe. Ces morts vivants n'ont de la vie que l'apparence.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

L'apparence, comme la fraîcheur, est une passion. Il y a une obsession de la vérité, mais une passion de l'apparence.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2011)

L'appât rance n'est que peu attirant


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Attirant est celui qui sait user de son charme même s'il n'a aucune beauté.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2011)

Beau T que tenait cet apprenti architecte


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

L'architecte doit se rendre le metteur en oeuvre de la nature.


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Mars 2011)

Tu reviens de loin.


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

De loin mes paroles n'atteigne que rarement leur cible, mais face à face je peux cracher mon verbe et mes ennemis mortifier.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2011)

Loin de moi l'idée de te casser les bonbons mais ne pourrais-tu pas faire plus court&#8230; 

C'est quand même un peu lassant, et ça ne s'adresse pas qu'à toi, d'arriver ici et de devoir rebondir avec si peu de matière. Enfin j'ai l'impression de me répéter. Vous allez finir par croire que je suis un vieux con&#8230;


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de te casser les bonbons mais ne pourrais-tu pas faire plus court
> 
> C'est quand même un peu lassant, et ça ne s'adresse pas qu'à toi, d'arriver ici et de devoir rebondir avec si peu de matière. Enfin j'ai l'impression de me répéter. Vous allez finir par croire que je suis un vieux con



Toasted !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2011)

Ex aequo je dirais&#8230;


----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)

Je dirais que l'on peut repartir de ce post


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Se poste à l'horizon la silhouette de la frégate.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

Fray Gates était une jolie sirène, rien à voir avec Bill ou Benjamin.


----------



## Franck72 (23 Mars 2011)

Benjamin de la famille, il ne fut jamais bien considéré par ses ascendants.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

Ah sans dent, pas facile de manger des craquottes


----------



## Franck72 (23 Mars 2011)

Des craques ! Otes tes dents et nettoies ton dentier.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2011)

Dans Thiais tu pourras croisier les camions de Rungis


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)

J'y suis déjà allé mais point de camions sous ma fenêtre.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2011)

fun : étranger à la langue française amusant isn't it ?


----------



## collodion (24 Mars 2011)

Itération est un mot qui me vient peu à l'esprit.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Est-ce primordial de continuer de fil ?


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)

de fil en fil, je poste à tout va, semant mes délires au gré de mes pensées éthérées.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mars 2011)

Éther éthylique, liquide limpide, incolore et très inflammable avec un point d'ébullition bas et une odeur typique.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Ti piques quond ti t'rases pô


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Possible que j'évite de boire cette piquette.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mars 2011)

Piquette ou est-tu? Je te cherche partout.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Par tous les trous?


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Mars 2011)

Les trousseaux de clefs sont accrochés à sa ceinture.


----------



## rabisse (24 Mars 2011)

Ceint, tu remonteras la travée, salueras les convives puis te prosterneras, p'tit con!


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Conversation et éloquence ne sont guère synonymes ; parler et bien parler sont deux choses.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Chaud serin qui pépiait devant sa belle


----------



## collodion (24 Mars 2011)

Belle de nuit se transformant au petit matin...


----------



## tibou_b (25 Mars 2011)

Petit Math' un jour deviendra grand.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Grand comme le monde.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Mondovino, ça donne soif


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Soif de liberté, loin de cette fatalité qui me colle à la peau


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Peau d'âne ou peau d'chagrin, te voilà dans un étrange écrin encarté


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

En car, t'es moins rapide qu'en caisse


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Qu'est-ce que tu fais? Ça fait 2 heures que je t'entends!!!!


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Tonton Christobal est renvenu


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

être venu et ne pas repartir.


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Tir au flanc! Marin d'eau douce!!!


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Ô, douces hanches que je caresse, peau de satin sur laquelle je dépose un baiser chaste.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Chaste ! ta prestation me rend tout chose


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

Tout chaud Zébulon dans son enfer !


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Enfer chrétien, du feu. Enfer païen, du feu. Enfer mahométan, du feu. Enfer hindou, des flammes. A en croire les religions, Dieu est né rôtisseur.


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Rotie, s&#339;ur du démon, dans les flammes de l'enfer et soit transpercée de mille lances ardentes


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2011)

Milan ? César dans tes campagnes tu fus un aigle


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Tu fuses, hein ! Aigle des steppes


----------



## rabisse (25 Mars 2011)

steppes plaît, pass'moi l'sel!


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

L'selle de ce cheval est mal attachée.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

Chez moi ou chez toi?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)

Toi je te sens venir à 10 kilomètres.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2011)

10 kilomètres à pieds, ça use, ça use, 
10 kilomètres à pieds, ça use les souliers


----------



## collodion (26 Mars 2011)

souliers de verres, cloques et ampoules de pieds.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

Pied à terre à Paris : 31m2 pour 660/mois charges comprises


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

Priser du tabac fait mal au nez.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Priser du tabac fait mal au nez.



N'est-il pas étrange de nous voir défendre plus farouchement nos erreurs que nos valeurs ?


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mars 2011)

Va leur expliquer que tu réussis et ils se retrouveront face à leur propre échec


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)

Les échecs sont encore plus proches de l'art de l'assassinat que de l'art de la guerre.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mars 2011)

La guerre, c'est comme la chasse, sauf qu'à la guerre les lapins tirent.


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2011)

La p(i)ntire à l'houile c'est plou difficile mais c'est bien plus beau que  la p(i)ntire à l'eau


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2011)

Allo Allo, pouvez vous me passer Madame Irma


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Mars 2011)

Ma tendresse envers F. est infinie.


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mars 2011)

Finit ta soupe et au dodo !


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

Dodo, l'enfant do, l'enfant dormira bien vit. Dodo, l'enfant do, l'enfant dormira bientôt!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2011)

Bientôt le cheval sera sur la terre quelque chose d'aussi étrange que la girafe.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bientôt le cheval sera sur la terre quelque chose d'aussi étrange que la girafe.



Et dans pas longtemps, ce sera l'homme qui le sera


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2011)

Et dans pas longtemps se sera l'homme qui le sera surtout lorsqu'il irradiera de mille feux "becquerelisés" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------

Aaaah là là... *ce* sera


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

Becquerelisée ou non, j'ai dis que je mangerai cette foutue laitue japonaise!!!!!


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)

L'es-tu japonaise d'ailleurs


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Mars 2011)

Ailleurs, leurs produits sont radioactifs, achetons les produits français.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2011)

Lait produit français vaut mieux que lait tue Japonais


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)

Tu jape&#8230; Oh n'es tu point un chiot ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Chiotte ! j'ai oublié ma veste.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Vestales, sortez du bain et faites valser les onguents


----------



## Old Timer (28 Mars 2011)

les onguents de pis de vache sont vachement efficaces pour les hémorroïdes


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Les hémoroïdes sont une catastrophe pour les cavaliers


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Cavalier blindé de l'armée de terre.


----------



## collodion (29 Mars 2011)

Terre inconnue et lointaine, ils cheminaient.


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

minet, minet ne soit pas poltron.


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mars 2011)

po(l)tron-minet avec le changement d'horaire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

Mon horaire est vraiment décalé.


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Décalez vos horloges, il est encore temps


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mars 2011)

Anghor temples kmères


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mars 2011)

Merde, j'ai fait une gaffe !


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Gaffes à gogo : et alors? Epanouissez vous sans craindre le regard des autres bon sang!!


----------



## Madeline (30 Mars 2011)

sans voix


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

La voix du gourou ne mène qu'à la porte du gourou.


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Le gourou c'est moi !


----------



## Franck72 (30 Mars 2011)

Cémoi&#8230; Chocolatier de renom !


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Re non, non non et non! Si un jour quelqu'un te fait du mal, ne cherche pas à te venger, assieds toi au bord de la rivière, et bientôt tu verras son cadavre passer


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Passez notre amour à la machine.
Faites le bouillir
Pour voir si les couleurs d'origine
Peuvent revenir.
Est-ce qu'on peut ravoir à l'eau de Javel
Des sentiments,
La blancheur qu'on croyait éternelle,
Avant ?


----------



## Franck72 (30 Mars 2011)

Ah, vent de l'automne, souffle sur mon âme un parfum de noisette


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

La noisette sur ma couette.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2011)

Couette, Non mais tu brûles&#8230; Crapahuter, non plus. C'est croquer. Tu viens jouer ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2011)

Tu vis hein ? joues et pleure danses et ris dévot !


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

Des veaux, j'en vois plus souvent dans mon assiette, que dans les champs


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Le champ de bataille ne fait que révéler à l'homme sa folie et son désespoir, et la victoire n'est jamais que l'illusion des philosophes et des sots.


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mars 2011)

Des sauts il faut en faire pour éviter les balles sur les champs de bataille


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)

Bah ! Taille la route et tu éviteras les emmerdes


----------



## collodion (31 Mars 2011)

En-meeeeeeer-de  moi jusqu'au bout de la rue...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Une rue, c'est ce qui va quelque part. Ça marche de chaque côté de nous comme une procession.


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

Procession devant laquelle marche une trompette sonnant à l'arme


----------



## Dp.hermes (1 Avril 2011)

L'armée, c'est un inconnu qui t'envoie buter un autre inconnu.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

Un connu vaut mieux que deux tu sais pas !


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

C'est pas compliqué pourtant de savoir ce qu'on sait :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2011)

Sais tu que le savoir est une science qui essaie d'essorer tes synapses ?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)

Si Napster existait encore&#8230; les majors s'en mettraient moins dans les poches.


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2011)

Les poches de Steve Jobs se remplissent à une vitesse exponentielle au vue des 35 ans d'Apple !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Apple livre chez les autres.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2011)

Z'oterez bien vot' jupe, mam'selle!


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2011)

Elle est belle, je l'admire, je l'envie !


----------



## Franck72 (2 Avril 2011)

L'envie vient avant le désir&#8230;


----------



## Old Timer (2 Avril 2011)

Désir de femme est un feu qui dévore 
Désir de nonne est cent fois pire encore.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Avril 2011)

Encore une journée de perdue avec mes conneries habituelles.


----------



## Dp.hermes (2 Avril 2011)

L'habituel défaut de l'homme est de ne pas prévoir l'orage par beau temps.


----------



## Old Timer (2 Avril 2011)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se brise.


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2011)

Brise de printemps, air fraîche et douce, une bonne balade aux bords de Seine te redonne le sourire.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)

sourire de circonstance


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2011)

Constance est une belle ville allemande.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

L'allemand est la langue dans laquelle je me tais de préférence.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

Préférences, à chacun les siennes


----------



## Old Timer (4 Avril 2011)

Sienne ville italienne dans la région de Toscanne


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Toscane. Oh Toscane, une des plus belles régions d'Italie, située au centre-ouest du pays et dont la capitale est Florence


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

Florence j'aimais ton insouciance.


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

L'insouciance, n'est ce pas une preuve d'innocence ?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Avril 2011)

L'innocence elle-même a parfois besoin d'un masque.


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Avril 2011)

Que des emmerdes dans ce monde.


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

Danse, mon désir est de te voir onduler des hanches sur ces rythmes endiablés


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2011)

Ans ! Diables vous n'arrêtez pas de me harceler de vos fadaises métaphoriques


----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)

Métaphores&#8230; Hic ! je préfère&#8230; hic !&#8230; les amphores


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Les ans forent des éclaircies dans mon cuir chevelu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

Chevelu comme un crabier.


----------



## tibou_b (5 Avril 2011)

Billets et pièces sont monnaies courantes.


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Cours, hantes mon esprit, sois la reine maudite de mes nuits insomniaques


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Un Somniaque est un habitant de la ville de Somnie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Somnie. Il y a quinze ans, Je pensais que je ne pourrais dormir convenablement qu'à coté d'une amante.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

A Mantes la Jolie, il y a de belles filles


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

De belles filles en belles filles, la mégère en usa tant et si bien qu'elle en conserva son garçon


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Gare à son derrière ...


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2011)

Der, hier, a déféqué sur la pelouse. Der étant le chien de la concierge.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

La concierge est la trompette du faire-savoir.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Avril 2011)

Savoir parler a toujours été savoir se taire, savoir qu'il ne faut pas toujours parler.


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Par les temps qui courent, mieux vaut se taire que trop en dire.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Dire que je croyais qu'ici on pouvait tout dire


----------



## collodion (5 Avril 2011)

Dire à propos de soi, se taire à propos des autres...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Autre temps, autres moeurs.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Autrement dit tu prêches pour ta paroisse


----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)

Pas roux ! Assez de la discrimination chez le sucre, vive le sucre glace !


----------



## Old Timer (5 Avril 2011)

Glas ce matin, pour qui sonne-t-il donc.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2011)

Donc, huler en norvégien, c'est une grotte. (dire cette phrase à haute voix, comprendra qui pourra )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

La grotte primitive dont je sors.


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Je sors ma femme et embrasse la poubelle


----------



## collodion (6 Avril 2011)

La poubelle pour aller danser.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2011)

Dansez maintenant, l'été approche


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2011)

Approche : acte de s'approcher en tapinois pour surprendre le gibier


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Le gibier de potence se pend haut et court


----------



## Old Timer (6 Avril 2011)

Cours toujours mon lapin.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

La pain, ça ne se dit pas, on dit le pain. D'ailleurs, c'est pain, vin, boursin


----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)

Bourse, un petit sac à deux balles


----------



## Old Timer (6 Avril 2011)

Bah le lapin moutarde est meilleur que la poule au pot.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2011)

Pot de départ pour une catin, orgie générale à la fin.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

La fin d'une vie n'est rien à côté de la fin de l'amour.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Avril 2011)

Amour gloire et beauté !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Une beauté sans grâce est une beauté sans appas.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2011)

A pas de loup, je m'avançais dans la chambre. Elle était là, nue dans la pénombre.


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Peines, ombres, chagrins, mais où sont passés les beaux jours ?


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Les beaux jours sont devant nous, il ne faut pas se laisser abattre par le désarroi.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2011)

Le désarroi est fort.


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Forteresse insaisissable, tel est son cur.


----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)

Son c&#339;ur d'artichaut la faisant fondre en larme devant le moindre film de Woody Allen.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Haleine - L'avoir forte donne l'air distingué. Eviter les allusions sur les mouches et affirmer que ça vient de l'estomac.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Avril 2011)

Macintosh, Think Different !


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

Différente façon de penser mais qu'une seul pour conclure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Conclure c'est toujours ça de pris.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Prendre, ben oui chaque jour, un peu plus de sagesse ...


----------



## Franck72 (8 Avril 2011)

Ça, j'ai ce qui faut là ou il faut !


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2011)

Faut qu'on tabasse Kévin !


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2011)

Ta basse Kévin, accordes la !


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Avril 2011)

A corde rompu, chargement impromptu


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2011)

Un prompt tue celui qui lambine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Elle lambine n'avez-vous jamais eu ce sentiment qu'un escargot ou qu'une tortue irait plus vite que votre bibou ?


----------



## Franck72 (8 Avril 2011)

Bib ou tétine, telle est la question du bébé qui à soif


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Avril 2011)

Soif de vengeance il a. Comme Yoda je parle. Ridicule je suis.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Je suis un homme. Je suis un homme. Quoi de plus naturel en somme.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2011)

Sommelier quel beau métier !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Le métier vient tout seul, malgré soi, avec l'exercice, et d'autant plus facilement qu'on pense à autre chose que le métier.


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Tiercé Magasine, c'est nul.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Nul ne peut être tout à fait libre tant que tous ne le sont pas ; nul ne peut être tout à fait heureux tant que tous ne le sont pas.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2011)

Pas faux cela, il faut promouvoir le communisme de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

L'amour meurtrier. L'amour infâme. L'amour funeste. Amour. Amour. Unique vie en ce monde.


----------



## Franck72 (9 Avril 2011)

Ce monde nous appartient, libre à nous d'en faire ce que bon nous semble.


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Nous semblons perdu dans la nature.


----------



## Franck72 (9 Avril 2011)

La nature semble vraiment ingrate parfois


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Avril 2011)

Parfois, je me dis qu'être grand, ça a des désavantages..


----------



## Old Timer (9 Avril 2011)

Des avantages en nature parfois.


----------



## Franck72 (10 Avril 2011)

Par Foix, il y a des marchandes


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Avril 2011)

Deux fois deux, quatre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

A quatre-vingt-quatre ans, on a pas de temps à perdre. On a plutôt du temps à tuer.


----------



## Franck72 (11 Avril 2011)

Tu es sur de ces propos


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Avril 2011)

Propos sur le temps qui passe qui font passer le temps


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

Le Temps nous égare Le Temps nous étreint Le Temps nous est gare Le Temps nous est train.


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Le temps nous étreint entre ces mâchoires impitoyables


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Avril 2011)

Pitoyable est ma copie de maths.


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Mate un peu ça&#8230; On dirait que ça ressemble à quelque chose comme un alien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

L'alien dans mon ventre va très bien merci.


----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)

Mère, si tu dois accoucher rapidement, prévoit un coussin pour l'arrivée.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

L'arrivée du troisième millénaire dépasse largement les limites du monde chrétien, symbole non pas de la christianisation de la planète mais de la globalisation du monde occidental par les médias électroniques.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2011)

Electro nique Electra, quel sera le résultat ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Le résultat n'est pas convainquant.


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)

Qu'on vint quand on en eut l'envie, ça leur posa problème !


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Leurs peaux à problèmes étaient couvertes de pustules


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

Tu les fais fondre comme le chocolat au soleil.


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
sta 'nfronte a te!


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

Ah, t'es bête ma pauvre Marjorie.


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

je ris de me voir si belle en ce miroir


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Avril 2011)

Miroir, miroir, qui est la plus belle femme du monde ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2011)

Dumont d'Urville : Jules Sébastien César, explorateur à bord de l'Astrolabe


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

Astro&#8230; l'habit ne fait pas le moine : il faut se méfier d'un petit robot aux allures angéliques


----------



## Dp.hermes (13 Avril 2011)

L&#8217;angélique parfume la bouche et fortifie l&#8217;estomac.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Un estomac creux n'est pas un bon conseiller politique.


----------



## Franck72 (13 Avril 2011)

un bon conseiller poli tique à la moindre erreur de langage


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Le langage est une peau : je frotte mon langage contre l'autre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

L'autre monsieur avait une fausse moustache.


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

Une fausse mousse tâche les vêtements alors qu'une bonne bière ne laisse aucune trace.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Avril 2011)

Traces douteuses dans les draps. Tu t'en souviens ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

Sous Vienne, la ville, il y a de l'or.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Or vaut ce qu'or vaut.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

Iliade, l'or de la balance de Zeus, Achille, Hector... Quelle épopée !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

toasted

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Ce corps veau, cette tête Linotte


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

Notez bien ce que je vais vous dire !


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Vous dire à quel point je vous aime serait futile, mon amour pour vous n'a d'égal que la chaleur d'une braise ardente


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2011)

Ardentes...? Ces pâtes ????


----------



## collodion (15 Avril 2011)

Ces pattes de mouches sur ma pizza me rend narreux.


----------



## tibou_b (15 Avril 2011)

Recommencez sur de nouvelles bases


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2011)

Basejump, une tour, le vide, toi


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Toi, tu vas faire une connerie&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2011)

Conne, rigoles dans ton coin, ensuite viens me payer un verre


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Un ver de terre sous la pluie de plaisir se tortille


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2011)

Tortillas chez les Daltons


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2011)

Daltons qui confondaient, en outre, le rouge & le vert.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Le vert je le croque.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Avril 2011)

Croquignolette est la môme Coeur de pirate


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

Le pirate doit savoir conduire sa barque aussi bien sinon mieux que les navigateurs qu'il brave.


----------



## Dp.hermes (16 Avril 2011)

(Bien joué la citation de Haddad)

Braves devant l'ennemi, lâches devant la guerre, c'est la devise des vrais généraux.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

Des vrais généraux, à ne pas confondre avec des frais généraux, inhérents à toute guerre


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2011)

Guère de scrupules ont nos dirigeants dont les engagements actuels vont couter (pour l'instant) la bagatelle de 900 millions d'euros.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Euro 2012, on sera présent !


----------



## Old Timer (17 Avril 2011)

Le présent serait plein de tous les avenirs, si le passé n'y projetait déjà une histoire.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Une histoire de coeur qui se finit en larme.


----------



## Dp.hermes (17 Avril 2011)

Larmoyante, la petite fille courut vers sa mère pour lui montrer le doigt qu'elle n'avait plus... La pauvre petite, 3 ans et le doigt arraché par un tracto-pelle.


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Avril 2011)

Peler une pomme pour faire une tarte.


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Avril 2011)

Faire une tartiflette avec des pommes de terre


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

Des pommes de terre au caviar, voilà à quoi ressemble le fait de gagner au loto


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

L'eau, tôt le matin, ça fait du bien


----------



## Armin92 (18 Avril 2011)

bien manger pour bien grandir


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

Dire que je joue encore au logo à mon âge.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Avril 2011)

Ah! je crois que j'aime mieux avoir un gravier dans mon soulier plutôt qu'un grain de sable dans mon condom


----------



## Armin92 (18 Avril 2011)

dommage, ce sera pour une autre fois


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

La foire du Trône, c'est génial.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Génie ah, ça me rappelle que j'ai un truc en retard. Ah oui, une lessive


----------



## Old Timer (18 Avril 2011)

Les cives sont des plantes aromatiques


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Avril 2011)

Tic tac, tic tac. Le temps vole et s'envole de plus en plus vite au fil des années.


----------



## tibou_b (18 Avril 2011)

Des anes et des mules pour porter les affaires, les babioles, les souvenirs et le nécessaire.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2011)

Serre la ceinture, je vais rouler à fond !


----------



## Old Timer (18 Avril 2011)

A fond la caisse comme disait Schumacher


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Schumacher, un nom qui a de la semelle


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Mêle toi de tes affaires !


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

A faire ou ne pas faire, telle est la question


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Question de feeling, qu'elle me disait


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

Dix sept, on est beaucoup !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Beau cou, sur ta délicieuse courbe, je vais déposer un baiser


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Un baiser d'amour, le plus sincère, équivaut à dix déclarations d'amour.


----------



## Franck72 (19 Avril 2011)

Rations d'amour, que ne faut-il point entendre ! Peut-on se contenter de l'amour en portions incongrues ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

La grue qui vole.


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Qui vole un boeuf, vole un oeuf.


----------



## Franck72 (19 Avril 2011)

Un uf neuf ne fais pas neuf omelettes :mouais:


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be
whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Be like Mike.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Avril 2011)

L'ail que Mike mangeait lui parfumait l'haleine


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Laine de mouton bretonne vendue 5e le kilo.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Qui l'aurait dit que ce fil durerait si longtemps


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Avril 2011)

Tant de haine dans ce monde. Peace and Love !


----------



## Old Timer (20 Avril 2011)

Love me tender, love me sweet, never let me go.


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Goal ! Quel but de l'attaquant lyonnais !


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

Lyon n'est pas la plus belle ville de France et de Navarre !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Navarro j'écoute ?


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

Ecoute, on va pas remettre notre amitié en cause pour une femme !


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Une femme qui se la joue catin, est relativement chiante.


----------



## collodion (20 Avril 2011)

Chianteeeee, la vie chiaaaaante. Vivre comme si nous allions mourir demaaaaaainnnnn.


----------



## Franck72 (20 Avril 2011)

Demain est un autre jour&#8230;*profitons de l'instant présent.


----------



## Dp.hermes (20 Avril 2011)

Présente moi ton chien, je te dirai qui tu es


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Tu étais mon idole quand j'étais jeune.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Avril 2011)

Je ne suis pas là pour être aimé


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Et mais tu as tout à fait raison !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

La raison n'est raison qu'autant qu'elle nous touche.


----------



## Franck72 (20 Avril 2011)

Tout chez moi est bon, mieux que le cochon&#8230;


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Avril 2011)

Le cochon d'inde est-il plus dingue que la dinde ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

D'Inde ou d'ailleurs, le sage est fou


----------



## Old Timer (20 Avril 2011)

Fou comme un lièvre de mars


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Mars, Veronica Mars.. Quelle série


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Avril 2011)

Ses rides laissent présager un visage qui a bien vécu !


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

Qui a bien vécu meurt sans état d'âme


----------



## Old Timer (21 Avril 2011)

L'âme-soeur finit malheureusement assez souvent par coucher avec le corps-frère


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

Le corps, frère, l'hostie est le corps du christ&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Christine, the Strawberry girl, Christine banana split lady


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

Lady gaga born this way.


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

This way, hum&#8230; 
Walk This Way, par Aerosmith, excellentissime


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

Excellentissime ce bon vin rouge.


----------



## Old Timer (21 Avril 2011)

Rouge comme une écrevisse


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

Visse bien les visses, le meuble doit être solide.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

Solidité, nervosité, intelligence, voilà les savants ingrédients nécessaires à faire un bon soldat


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

Soldes à saisir de suite sur le Refurb!


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

Le riz fut rebalancé dans l'eau et du coup trop cuit&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Ris Feurbe personnage, oh zut, j'ai voulu écrire fourbe


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

Fort belle cette jeune demoiselle


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

De moi z-elles étaient folles ! leur corps dénudé offraient à ma vue un spectacle réjouissant


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

Sans Steve Jobs, Apple ne serait pas Apple qu'on connait.


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Sans Steve Jobs, Apple ne serait pas Apple qu'on connait.


 
Conne n'est pas qui veut!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Veux tu bien te tenir, mets tes coudes sur la table steuplé


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)

c'te plaisir que j'ai à contempler les jambes dénudés des demoiselles


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

de MOI z'elles s'entichent


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

En Tichinie, les femmes sont printanières


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

Printanière de légumes façon Grand'mère
Epluchez les légumes. Coupez les pommes de terre en deux et émincez les oignons. Effilez les haricots verts.

Portez une grande casserole d'eau salée à ébullition, plongez-y carottes et petits pois et laissez cuire 5 minutes. Ajoutez les pommes de terre et les haricots verts, poursuivez la cuisson 20 minutes.

Egouttez les légumes, mettez-les dans un plat, ajoutez les rondelles d'oignons, arrosez d'huile d'olive, décorez de pluches de cerfeuil


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Avril 2011)

Feuilleté au jambon de bayonne avec de la sauce bechamel.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Bêches Amel, la terre est tendre


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

Étendre son linge sous ce soleil radieux, rien de plus reposant.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Reposant son linge sur l'herbe, il décide de mettre en action son talent de procrastinateur


----------



## Old Timer (24 Avril 2011)

Procrastinateur moi! Aie donc un peu de respect espèce de Bachibouzouk


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Bachibouzouk, malotru, sapajou, moule à gaufres


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

La gaufre de Bruxelles, c'est bon une fois !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Une fois seulement ! et à Ste Catherine, un bon Mojito


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Avril 2011)

Un bon mort itou, une seule fois !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2011)

Foie de morue, si tu n'es pas sage, ne te fais pas un film, tu gouteras à mon huile


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

L'huile d'olive ne meurt jamais.


----------



## KERRIA (24 Avril 2011)

jamais le DImanche....


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Avril 2011)

Chelsea, club de football anglais, a gagné 3-0 lors de son dernier match.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Un match est un accès de confiance.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2011)

Con, fion, ce sont de drôles de pensées par un bel après-midi d'été


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Etes-vous ce qu'on appelle un heureux ? Eh bien, vous êtes triste tous les jours. Chaque jour a son grand chagrin ou son petit souci.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2011)

Soucis, à vous vont mes plus belles pensées


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Avril 2011)

Pensées, fleurs de printemps.


----------



## syrus69 (25 Avril 2011)

printemps, saison avant l'été


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2011)

Héteroclites sont les pensées de ce fil


----------



## Old Timer (25 Avril 2011)

Fil et Julie se rencontrent au cégep, dans les corridors des locaux de  graphisme: c'est le coup de foudre. Quelques mois plus tard, lors d'un  long voyage en Europe, ils unissent pour la première fois leurs crayons  et pinceaux pour réaliser des cartes postales. Et ce fût le début d'une  longue histoire artistico-amoureuse!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Un bug se voulant de l'an 2000.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2011)

DeMille, Cecll B. DeMille était un grand réalisateur et producteur. B pour Blount


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Avril 2011)

Blunt caoutchouc
Pointe blunt en caoutchouc avec capuchon, disponible pour tubes 5/16 et 11/32. : 
Pour chasseur à l'arc de petit gibier


----------



## Old Timer (26 Avril 2011)

Gibier de potence, comédie écrite par Georges Feydeau.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Georges Feydeau feu la mère de madame.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2011)

Madame promène son cul sur les remparts de Varsovie


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2011)

Bigard est un comique ?


----------



## Armin92 (27 Avril 2011)

mickey a de grandes oreilles


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2011)

Oh Raymond, je cherche Marcelle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Marcel était un bon type.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2011)

Tip top la femme vue à la plage


----------



## Armin92 (27 Avril 2011)

moi non plus


----------



## Armin92 (27 Avril 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Plus qu'une nuit à attendre et l'iPhone blanc sera à moi.



(tu as un problème avec les "moi")

"Moitié-Moitié?"


----------



## Armin92 (27 Avril 2011)

Termine ton devoir! sinon pas de dessert


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Un dessert sans fromage est une belle à qui il manque un oeil.


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Avril 2011)

illets est un nom ambigu désignant en français diverses plantes herbacées


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Avril 2011)

Air (b) assez courroucé, un illet de sa chaussure s'était arraché, il ne pouvait lacer son lacet.


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

là c'est pas de ma faute !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Faut te secouer un peu les puces mon toutou, tu n'arrêtes pas de te gratter la couenne


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Mezzo Potamie aurait été un excellent pseudo pour un fil sur la musique classique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Un classique est quelque chose que tout le monde voudrait avoir lu et que personne ne veut lire.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Very thé ou very café, telle est la question


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

L'ire nous visite parfois, même par ici


----------



## Armin92 (28 Avril 2011)

par ici les amis


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Les amis de nos amis peuvent devenir odieux, à force de nous représenter combien les êtres dont nous nous croyons proches sont des inconnus.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2011)

Inconnus, torchon, chiffon, carpette


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2011)

Anglais nous étions aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Un aujourd'hui vaut deux demains.


----------



## Old Timer (29 Avril 2011)

Demain on reste au lit. A se faire des bisous à se faire des guilis


----------



## iMydna (30 Avril 2011)

Repos ,Santé , amour gloire et beauté.


----------



## Armin92 (30 Avril 2011)

Hé beauté, ton numero?


----------



## Dagui (30 Avril 2011)

Rho, non !!! JE NE SUIS PAS UN NUMÉRO !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Un numéro de chien savant sur une terre peu solide.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Avril 2011)

Solide comme l'acier mais plus souple qu'une lame


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2011)

A Mourmansk, le vie est belle


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2011)

Trous, yeux, orbites autour de mon cerveau


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2011)

Heurtebise, l'ange


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)

Dame Nation n'a que faire de la "façade" national.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Le nationalisme (ou son synonyme, le souverainisme) est une idéologie qui soutient que la nation est un élément fondamental de la vie sociale de l'homme.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Parler, parler pour ne rien dire, parler pour faire peur au silence. Parler pour tout dire. Mais on demande toujours trop aux mots. Plus qu'ils ne peuvent dire.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Mai 2011)

Dire que je n'aurai pas le dernier mot


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)

Pâle dernier mot : blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Blanc comme neige.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2011)

Mort veux tu nous laisser tranquille


----------



## Dagui (1 Mai 2011)

Qu'il se taise et nous laisse tranquille tant qu'il le peut.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Mai 2011)

Peut contenir des arachides ou des noix


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2011)

Les noix toute mon enfance.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mai 2011)

Enfant ce n'est pas un choix mais un point de départ


----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)

Des parts du gâteau, c'est tout ce que je réclame


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2011)

Ray clame haut et fort que ce n'est pas lui qui a fait le coup, mais Brenda


----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)

Brend a tort, Ray le lui a expliqué, mais il ne veut rien entendre


----------



## Old Timer (2 Mai 2011)

Entendre des voix c'est ce dont Ray souffre, mais il ne veux point l'admettre


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2011)

Admettre l'impossible est possible


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Possible mais je n'aime pas ça !


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

Passablement acceptable


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mai 2011)

Accès table interdit à l'excès de poids


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

C'est de poisson qu'est fait une bouillabaisse.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

Bouille abaisses ton regard, tes lacets sont défaits


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

Sondé, fait attention au proctologue !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

Proctologue était l'ami d'Agamemnom


----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)

même nom, même fonction, ils étaient une seule personne.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

Personne, Paul de son prénom est un bon guitariste de blues


----------



## Armin92 (3 Mai 2011)

Deux blouses ont été perdue ce Week-end 

(ça veut rien dire mes phrases)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Faire le "bien" c'est bien dur.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mai 2011)

Bien dur de le faire bien


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2011)

Bien réfléchir avant de dire n'importe quoi


----------



## Armin92 (3 Mai 2011)

te coiffe pas en classe, sylvaine, tu te crois ou?


----------



## Old Timer (4 Mai 2011)

oussama est parti rejoindre ses 70 vierges


----------



## Armin92 (4 Mai 2011)

tant de vierges tournent autour de moi :O


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Moi je crois que tu leur fait un peu peur.


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Peur de ne pas pouvoir toutes les satisfaire&#8230;


----------



## Armin92 (4 Mai 2011)

les satisfaire, tel est ma mission


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Mamie, si on allait au cimetière&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Si Metière m'était conté, je prendrai mon sac à dos


----------



## Franck72 (4 Mai 2011)

Raymond Saca, dos au mur, il cria "vive la liberté" à ceux qui allait le fusiller


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Fusillés nous serons en place publique, l'orchestre jouera Also Spracht Zarathoustra


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Des cadences infernales nous sont infligées par Rammstein


----------



## Old Timer (4 Mai 2011)

Rame Stein rame!


----------



## iMydna (4 Mai 2011)

Rame moussaillon !! Rame !!


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mai 2011)

Ramequin et ufs au lait Huuuuuum !


----------



## Old Timer (4 Mai 2011)

Rhaaaaa me dit Ben avant de passer l'arme à gauche.


toasted


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

Gauchos, ces sacrés Uruguayen


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Hue Rugay Hein, t'es un bon cheval boudiou


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

Boudions nous ces gens s'ils étaient riches ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Reach out, touch faith


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Faith No More


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mai 2011)

Fêtes nos morts le lendemain de Toussaint


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Tout sein vaut bien une ouverture


----------



## Franck72 (5 Mai 2011)

Verte urée après dîner aux asperges.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Les asperges de Rommel.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Rhum, ailes de poulet, mélange détonnant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

La dent cruelle de la douleur n'est jamais plus venimeuse que lorsqu'elle mord sans déchirer la plaie.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment, 
Chagrin d'amour dure ...


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mai 2011)

Dure est la terre pour le laboureur


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Fat Gueuzes est un bon groupe de hard rock


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Boh, Vary On ou Vary off, je ne suis plus quelle option choisir


----------



## Franck72 (6 Mai 2011)

Quelle option choisir ? autant ne pas se poser de questions et foncer vers notre destin&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Destin, peut-on y croire ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Chanson d'amour, wap dou wap


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Mai 2011)

wap, edge, 3g, html, on parle presque chinois bientôt


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mai 2011)

Poneys donc un siège :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Si age funds alors pépettes


----------



## Old Timer (6 Mai 2011)

Soir et week end je suis disponible pour vous faire planer.


----------



## iMydna (6 Mai 2011)

planet mars


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Mars, ça me fait penser à DB, Life on Mars


----------



## Old Timer (6 Mai 2011)

Mars Attacks! est un film réalisé par Tim Burton


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mai 2011)

Tim Beurres ton pain du dois partir à l'école !


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2011)

Con ! Vienne est une superbe ville, comme Montreux


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

Montretoux colline de Saint-Cloud, célèbre durant la guerre  de 70 pour sa redoute


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2011)

Redoutes tu que ce fil ne s'arrête jamais ?


----------



## Old Timer (8 Mai 2011)

Jamais un orateur n'a pensé en parlant; jamais un auditeur n'a pensé en écoutant.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2011)

Ecoutant attentivement les informations, il se rendit que les nouvelles étaient cycliques


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mai 2011)

Etés cycliques ou spiralés ? revoilà la sècheresse !


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

Sécheresse, le spectre de la canicule


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mai 2011)

Lacan il cultivait le miroir dans la psychanalyse


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

La psy canalise mes délires obsessionnels


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

Obsession, elle était mon obsession


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Session, sécession, récession&#8230; succession


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2011)

Succession de messages courts qui égaient notre quotidien, sans tête, sans queue


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Booste un peu mon moral !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Moral, tu es bon quand ce généreux soleil réchauffe mon épiderme


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Epiderme zone neurologique si sensuelle


----------



## Armin92 (10 Mai 2011)

elle est pas belle, la voisine


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Vois Zinedine ce qui se trame des les vestiaires


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

il y a mieux, si on allait danser


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Danser est le fin mot de vivre et c'est par danser aussi soi-même qu'on peut seulement connaître quoi que ce soit : il faut s'approcher en dansant.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Dents sans tartre, gencives sans saignement


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

*Saignements, tant appréciés du comte Dracula*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

Le sang s'hérite et la vertu s'acquiert, et la vertu vaut par elle seule ce que le sang ne peut valoir.


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mai 2011)

Va falloir se mettre au boulot, parce que personne ne le fera pour nous les gnous !


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Les gueux, nous avons gagné cette bataille mais la guerre n'est pas terminée !


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mai 2011)

Terminée l'assimilation : Les gnous sont-ils des gueux ?


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Les gnous sont-ils dégueulasses ? En voilà une question qu'elle est bonne


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

Bonne de terre, mais elle ne fait pas le ménage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

Un ménage n'est plus un ménage lorsque c'est le chien qui apporte les pantoufles et la femme qui aboie.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

Aboie et la caravane passe


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mai 2011)

Idiots en tout genre, ont toujours gouvernés ces dernières années


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Une année qui finit, c'est une pierre jetée au fond de la citerne des âges et qui tombe avec des résonances d'adieu.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2011)

Adieu au soleil, bonjour la pluie enfin !


----------



## Franck72 (12 Mai 2011)

En fin de compte, rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Point n'en faut, on tient toujours le coup par ici


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Parapluies, sortez couverts


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2011)

Sortez cous verts et viandes avariées, pour votre santé


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2011)

Sans thé, comme le Grand Yunnan, le petit déjeuner serait ennuyeux


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mai 2011)

Va, mouches toi !

Bonjour à tous


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Tousses, ça va te dégager les bronches


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mai 2011)

J'ai les bronches dégagées, merci du conseil.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Conseils en tous genres, faites le 9


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mai 2011)

Le neuf, ça ne vaut pas l'ancien pour les confitures


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Confiture, mmmmmmmmmmm, j'adore celle de gariguettes


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mai 2011)

Celle de garrigue est plus parfumée, Aaah la lavande !


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mai 2011)

L'avant de ma Toyota est entré dans le derrière de la Golf


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2011)

Terre ! Hein, quoi, nous arrivons sur cette belle planète


----------



## Old Timer (13 Mai 2011)

Plat, net, pourquoi pas concave et sale


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mai 2011)

Con cavait salement les truffes


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

Truffes au chocolat (recette pour une vingtaine de truffes)
Préparation : 15 minutes 
&#8232;Cuisson : 3 minutes
Ingrédients : &#8232;100 g de chocolat, &#8232;2 jaunes d'oeuf, &#8232;100 g de beurre extra fin &#8232;(le sortir du réfrigérateur plusieurs heures avant pour qu'il soit mou), &#8232;quelques gouttes d'extrait de vanille, &#8232;1/2 dl de crème fraîche, &#8232;50 g de cacao amer non sucré, &#8232;125 g de sucre glace
Préparation : &#8232;Faire fondre le chocolat au four à micro-ondes 3 minutes en position "décongélation". &#8232;Quand il est fondu, lui ajouter les jaunes d'oeuf et le beurre (mou, mais non fondu). &#8232;Remuer vigoureusement pour obtenir une mousse crémeuse. &#8232;Ajouter ensuite la crème fraîche, le sucre glace, le cacao et la vanille. Bien mélanger. &#8232;Mettre la pâte au réfrigérateur pour qu'elle soit bien ferme. &#8232;Pour former facilement les truffes, faire tomber une à une, des boulettes de pâte au chocolat (formées avec deux petites cuillères) dans un verre contenant du cacao en poudre. &#8232;Tourner le verre pour bien enrober la truffe de cacao et la déposer délicatement dans une caissette. &#8232;Remettre au frais avant de servir. 
Conseil : &#8232;Ces truffes se gardent 1 semaine maximum.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mai 2011)

Maxim's, hommage en 2013 pour les 120 ans de ce restaurant légendaire


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Les gens d'Erquy respirent un air salin et iodé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

La grippe, ça dure huit jours si on la soigne et une semaine si on ne fait rien.


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mai 2011)

Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2011)

Point de répit sur le fil tangent


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2011)

Sur le fil, tant de gens basculent en sciant la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Assis comme un chien seul dans la rue.


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mai 2011)

La ruée vers l'or, une solution aux problèmes de pouvoir d'achat ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2011)

De mi août à mi septembre, les derniers vacanciers stressent de retrouver leur dur labeur


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mai 2011)

Là... Beurres doucement ta tartine grillée, sinon elle s'effritera.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2011)

Chair ou chaire, deux choses bien différentes, ou pas...


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mai 2011)

Où passe l'eau des rivières quand elle s'enfile dans les montagnes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

La montagne en travail enfante une souris.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2011)

Souris moi et j'accoucherai d'une montagne.


----------



## Armin92 (18 Mai 2011)

ta nièce, elle est vraiment laide


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Méprisant tous les hommes.


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

Les omelettes aux lardons, c'est bon&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

C'est bon, c'est beau, c'est bonheur


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

Bonne heure pour piquer un petit roupillon.


----------



## Franck72 (19 Mai 2011)

Pillons la banque pendant que les flics dorment


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Ils dorment mais moi je suis toujours en éveil.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

Eveillons nous aux nouvelles musiques


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

Musique des grillons dans la douceur de la nuit que je vais de ce pas écouter depuis mon doux lit :sleep: Bonne nuit à tous JPP


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Le lit est un meuble où l'on se repose quand on est seul et où l'on se fatigue quand on est deux.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Mai 2011)

Deuxième, n'est ce pas une souffrance quand on est presque le premier ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Le preux, mièvre devant les femmes, était le premier au combat


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mai 2011)

Rockons, battons la mesure et guinchons jusqu'à ne plus pouvoir nous trémousser


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Trémoussez vous sur les rythmes endiablés de l'orchestre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Orchestre : image de la société. Chacun fait sa partie et il y a un chef.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Che fais che ke che veu


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mai 2011)

Chef et chèque, cheveux... N'importe quoi

Bonne journée à tous
Et profitez bien du soleil avant qu'il ne nous cuise tout cru:love:


----------



## Old Timer (21 Mai 2011)

Quoique ce soit ça tombera toujours sur toi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

Toi devoir Moi 24 250 francs.


----------



## Old Timer (21 Mai 2011)

Franc comme un âne qui recule


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2011)

Reculez vous, encore un peu, oui, là c'est bon...... Cheeeeeeeese


----------



## Old Timer (22 Mai 2011)

Cheeeeese, You're on the Candid Camera


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

Camera roll empty, please take pictures


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2011)

Picturalement parlant, Picasso avait un indéniable talent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

Le talent sans génie est peu de chose. Le génie sans talent n'est rien.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2011)

Rien, nous sommes peu de choses ici bas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)

Ici-bas, la douleur à la douleur s'enchaîne ; Le jour succède au jour, et la peine à la peine.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mai 2011)

La peine capitale est abolie depuis quelques temps déjà dans notre contrée.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mai 2011)

Contre et jamais pour, merci l'égo


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2011)

Legoland, le paradis des constructeurs en herbe.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2011)

Legoland, le paradis des constructeurs en herbe.


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)

Herbert, de son prénom et Léonard de son nom chanta pour le plaisir


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mai 2011)

Le plaisir croît avec l'usage.


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)

L'usage du plaisir confère le bien-être


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mai 2011)

le bien-être est incompatible avec l'attachement ou l'addiction


----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)

L'addiction s'il vous plait !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)

Plaît-il jeune ami ?


----------



## Old Timer (24 Mai 2011)

Ami à Miami.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)

Miami la ville de tous les excès.


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2011)

Excessivement énervant ces foutus radars !


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mai 2011)

Ces foutus radars restent de "marbre"... Et nous nous ennervons !


P.S. : Bonne journée à tous


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Hey Nerd Vonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn fait ton ventilo, il est temps de procéder à un petit checkup


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Pillez tout ce que vous pouvez sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)

La modération n'a pas de sens pour les femmes.


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

Les faons me plaisent beaucoup, ils sont si mignons et fragiles sur leurs pattes graciles.


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Sur leurs pattes grasses, ils vont à l'abattoir les cochons.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2011)

Coach, on irait bien boire un p'tit gorgeon


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Gorge ondulante pour obtenir un tremolo.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2011)

Très mollo mollo pom chips


----------



## Old Timer (26 Mai 2011)

Chips au Québec appelée communément croustilles


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2011)

Croustillante dérapade culinaire


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mai 2011)

Pas de cul ! Line erre sans savoir que faire de son postérieur


----------



## Old Timer (26 Mai 2011)

Son post est rieur dites-vous, et son ante est comment?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)

Comment sauriez-vous servir les dieux ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mai 2011)

Dieu que le manque d'eau me chagrine


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mai 2011)

Chat gris ne veut rien dire, chat noir est un mauvais présage


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mai 2011)

Chat gris ne porte pas malheur


----------



## Old Timer (27 Mai 2011)

Malheur à celui qui au milieu de la jeunesse s'abandonne à un amour sans espoir.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mai 2011)

Est-ce poire, est-ce pomme, ton fruit préféré dépend aussi des saisons


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2011)

Saison des cerises à outrance, la sécheresse leur va parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2011)

Parfaitement d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Old Timer (29 Mai 2011)

Toi qui regarde la mer  
Tu es seul avec tes souvenirs 
Et malgré tout ce bleu, tout ce vert  
Tu es triste à mourir 
Mais quand tu fermes les yeux  
Un refrain qui te parle en argot 
Fait valser tes souvenirs  
Avec l'odeur du métro 
Chacun s'évade à sa façon  
Chacun son rêve papillon


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

... papillon
Dit une voix dans l' pa pa pa
Dans le pavillon
Jolie fleur de pa pa pa
La voix semblait très émue
Elle le dira pa pa pa
Et n'en dit pas plus


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2011)

Plus le corps est faible, plus il commande ; plus il est fort, plus il obéit.


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

obéit et deviens chef


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2011)

&#8212; Chef, chef ?! Je ne remets plus la main sur mon famas !?
&#8212; As-tu pensé à chercher DTC !!!
&#8212; Dt quoi ?
&#8212; DTC&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

Un posé vaut mieux qu'un jeté


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

Comique un glissé déposé après un épaulé, jeté.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Jette moi la pierre.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

"Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse", dixit Keith Richards


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2011)

&#8212; Richard ?!
&#8212; Oui ma tendre et chère Reine.
&#8212; Je ne retrouve plus mon diadème. L'aurais-tu vu ?!

(Et là tout le monde se dit que la bonne vieille vanne va encore fuser&#8230


&#8212; Il est aux clous, les temps sont durs ma tendre et chère Reine&#8230;


(Nananinanère&#8230


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Errer dans les bois de Boulogne et se prendre un arbre en plein fouet.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2011)

Fouettes cocher, fouettes ! Nous devons être à l'heure à Windsor pour ramener la copie du diadème...


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mai 2011)

Diadème magnifique, orné de milles et unes pierres précieuses


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mai 2011)

Précis eux ? Zut de vrais Jean-Foutre !


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mai 2011)

J'enfourne la baguette de pain dans ce four si chaud !


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Six choppers dévalaient la pente en pétaradant


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Peta, radant de bars en bars, était en train de prendre lentement, mais sûrement, une belle murge


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Belle mûre, je te mangerais à point nommé


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

No ! Mais comment peux tu dire cela. C'est beaucoup trot tôt, les mûres ne sont pas encore mures.


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Pas encore mures, les adolescentes manquent parfois de sagesse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

La sagesse de la vie est toujours plus profonde et plus large que la sagesse des hommes.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2011)

Om Papa, de son prénom Frida


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)

Freitag, c'est vendredi chez nous ça non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

Non, non c'est bien plus beau lorsque c'est inutile !


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)

Inutilisables ces smartphones bas de gamme !


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Bas de gambettes nylons, la séduction !


----------



## Franck72 (1 Juin 2011)

Lacé ! duc, si on laçait le corset, ce serait plus érotique


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juin 2011)

Erotique, enfin un sujet intéressant qui devrait inspirer Cupidon


----------



## collodion (1 Juin 2011)

cupide dont l'estomac était bien rempli, avide jamais ne réussi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

Réussir, c'est important. Réussir au-delà de toute espérance, c'est terrible.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2011)

Terrible rumeur que je viens de lire !
Le nouveau MacPro embarquerai un G6 multic&#339;urs construit par Intel ?!


----------



## supergrec (1 Juin 2011)

L'intelligence doit vivifier l'action ; sans elle, l'action est vaine. Mais sans l'action, comme l'intelligence est stérile !


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Estée rit le soir dans son lit, seule et heureuse.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Heureux qui jouit agréablement du monde ! Plus heureux qui s'en moque et qui le fuit !


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Juin 2011)

Fui, fuiste, fue, fuimos, fuisteis, fueron


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Juin 2011)

Fuirons nous face à ces misérables personnages ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Le personnage que nous sommes, c'est un jardin, et notre volonté le cultive.


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2011)

Cultiver ses propres concombres pour ne pas être intoxiquer.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2011)

Intoxiqué par un concombre, c'est vraiment la poisse


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

La poisse, et d'autres appellent ça la vie.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2011)

La vie ou la mort, pour un concombre


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2011)

IRA, cible&#8230;




Fais-je appel à l'IRA et te nomme pour cible ?!

Suis-je irascible à ce point ?!






Ah ça ira, ça ira ! Les zibaby à la lanterne !
Ah ça ira, ça ira ! Les zibaby on les aura !


----------



## Old Timer (3 Juin 2011)

Ce poing ganté de noir et brandi bien haut lorsqu'il était sur le podium.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Le fruit le plus agréable et le plus utile au monde est la reconnaissance.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Juin 2011)

La reconnaissance a la mémoire courte.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juin 2011)

Courteline, quel humour


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)

L'humour est un déguisement sous lequel l'émotion peut affronter le monde extérieur.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Juin 2011)

Le monde extérieur est un reflet de votre monde intérieur.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

intérieur, extérieur, le pilote était un fou furieux


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juin 2011)

Un fou fut rieur face à la folie de ceux qu'il avait en face de lui


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

Luisant Soleil, que tu es bienheureux
De voir toujours de t'Amie la face !
Et toi, sa soeur, qu'Endymion embrasse,
Tant te repais de miel amoureux !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2011)

Miel amoureux, cela me rappelle une délicieuse lecture de Manara


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juin 2011)

Deux fous rires valent mieux qu'un


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)

Mieux qu'un c'est deux, mais aussi plus, vive les éclats de rire.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juin 2011)

De rire je suis en train, jp remet tout sur le tapis


----------



## Franck72 (7 Juin 2011)

Sur le tas, Pythagore y apprit ses théorèmes


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Prêt ado ? mise tout sur Clearasil


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Asile de fous furieux, ce forum&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Faux rhum t'assures aigreurs d'estomac


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Ô Mac, ton design fait frémir mes neurones délétères


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Misère, misère, de 30 &#8364;, ton porte-monnais s'allègera bientôt.


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Bien, tôt ou tard il faut il aller donc je rentre à la casa&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

Casablanca ou Casabianca driver ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

Driver, un jeu vidéo sorti en 1999 sur Playstation (et en 2000 sur PC) et qui a donné lieu à une série.


----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)

Une, c'est ridicule quand on sait qu'on peut en avoir quinze


----------



## Old Timer (8 Juin 2011)

Quinze marins sur le bahut du mort
Hop là ho ! une bouteille de rhum 
A boire et l'diable avait réglé leur sort 
Hop là ho ! une bouteille de rhum


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2011)

Du rhum, des femmes et d'la bière, nom de Dieu!


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2011)

Dieu est revenu parmi nous


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2011)

Nous, c'est à dire moi et moi et ma modestie, sommes heureux de voir que notre retour provoque l'émoi.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2011)

l'émoi c'est pas (pour) moi. Je tendrais plus vers la simple joie.


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2011)

Joyeux je suis que joyeux tu sois!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2011)

Sois fainéant Tu vivras.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2011)

Vivras tu encore un peu dans les forums de MacG, ou suivras tu le joueur de flûte de Hamelin ....


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juin 2011)

Pulser ! ah ouais quand même ^^


----------



## Franck72 (9 Juin 2011)

Où et quand ? m'aimes-tu toujours ? toutes ces questions restent sans réponse et hantent mon sommeil


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2011)

Le sommeil occupe le tiers de notre vie. Il est la consolation des peines de nos journées ou la peine de leurs plaisirs ; mais je n'ai jamais éprouvé que le sommeil fût un repos.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juin 2011)

Le repos de l'âme consiste à ne rien espérer.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2011)

N'espère rien de l'homme s'il travaille pour sa propre vie et non pour son éternité.


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Juin 2011)

Ni thé, ni café, merci, je n'ai pas soif.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Soif d'aujourd'hui...


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Juin 2011)

Au jour daujourdhui, je suis plus vieux qu'hier.


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)

Qui erre de blogs en blogs ? Une personne en soif de relation.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Re, la science infuse, mais combien de minutes ?


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)

Demi nu, te laisses pas impressionner par les gens qui de toi se gausse.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Juin 2011)

Gauss (symbole G1) est l'unité CGS « électromagnétique » à trois dimensions d'induction magnétique. Il est défini comme étant 1 maxwell par centimètre carré.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Carré d'Hermes, carré du Louvre, on est loin du nombre d'or


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)

D'une ombre, d'ors et déjà, il avait peur, mais sa rencontre avec son reflet le mis à terre


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Terre de nos ancêtres, je me bats pour la défendre.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juin 2011)

Défendre la veuve et l'orphelin tel un preux Chevalier tel est mon objectif.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2011)

L'objectif de la vie n'est pas la connaissance mais l'action.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2011)

_Action réveille le blanc !!!_
C'est ça qu'elle disait la pub&#8230;
Et je ne vous jouerais pas le refrain du : Quid de la couleur ?
Ça serait trop long&#8230;

(et surtout, je suis un peu pompette)


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Juin 2011)

Longue vie au Roi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

Un roi n'est roi que parce qu'il a des ennemis, qu'il en triomphe et qu'il s'en fait respecter.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Juin 2011)

Respecter la paix pour éviter la guerre


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Juin 2011)

La guerre est bonne pour la science.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

La science doit s'accommoder à la nature. La nature ne peut s'accommoder à la science.


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2011)

Si en se lavant les mains, il coupe le robinet, il économisera un peu d'eau.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Juin 2011)

Do, le do il a bon dos
    Ré, rayon de soleil d'or
    Mi, c'est la moitié d'un tout
    Fa, c'est facile à chanter
    Sol, l'endroit où nous marchons
    La, l'endroit où nous allons
    Si, siffler comme un pinson
    Et nous revenons à Do
    Do, le do...


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Juin 2011)

do ré mi fa sol la si do


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)

Dors petit enfant !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Un enfant prodige est un enfant dont les parents ont beaucoup d'imagination.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juin 2011)

Imagines, à Sion les températures sont à la hauss


----------



## Franck72 (14 Juin 2011)

Allah, hausse le ton, tes enfants ont besoin de toi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

En toi ce que je déteste C'est le mal que je te fais.


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)

Faisans, perdrix, la chasse était bonne.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2011)

Col auréolé de pellicules


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

Une pellicule se développe dans le noir.


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)

Noir, noir, arrêtez d'avoir cette vision si pessimiste !


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Juin 2011)

Pessimiste, optimiste, deux perceptions de l'esprit


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Esprit de sel, cela me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs, brûlants


----------



## Franck72 (15 Juin 2011)

Brule en enfer, sale et perfide esprit de satan démoniaque !


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Juin 2011)

Que vous avez de grandes dents.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Juin 2011)

La dent Blanche culmine à 4 357 m dans les Alpes valaisannes.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

Une année qui finit, c'est une pierre jetée au fond de la citerne des âges et qui tombe avec des résonances d'adieu.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Ah Dieu, si tu te penchais un peu plus sur nous, tu pourrais nous filer un sérieux coup d'main


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

La main à plume vaut la main à charrue. Quel siècle à mains !


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Juin 2011)

Maintes et maintes fois j'ai voulu arrêté MacGé mais c'est plus fort que moi


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

mot à lecture possible dans les deux sens : palindrome


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

Pâle, un dromadaire exilé dans le nord !


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

Exil aidant, le nord n'est pas trop désagréable


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2011)

Coopératifs devraient être les hommes politiques


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

La politique est une guerre sans effusion de sang et la guerre une politique sanglante.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2011)

Sans gland, te tournerais tu vers ce chêne ancestral ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Ancestral comme système mais tellement pratique !


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juin 2011)

La pratique masturbatoire est une véritable usine à fantasmes, un puissant surgénérateur de particules mentales érotiques.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Que me reste-t-il de la vie ? Que cela est étrange, il ne me reste que ce que j'ai donné aux autres.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Que me reste-t-il de la vie ? Que cela est étrange, il ne me reste que ce que j'ai donné aux autres.



Donner aux autres, clef du bonheur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

Bonne heure pour se lever est d'après moi 7h !


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juin 2011)

Cette heure me convient parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Parfaitement honnête ? Je le suis !


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

Suicidaire ? Non !  Plutôt inconscient !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Juin 2011)

Un con scientiste est parfois préférable à un prétentieux scientifique :mouais:


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juin 2011)

Des scientifiques ont réussi à croiser un ver de terre et un hérisson : 
ils ont obtenu vingt centimètres de fil de fer barbelé.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Juin 2011)

Barbe l'est rasée tous les jours


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)

Journaux, magazines, j'ai de quoi lire en ce moment.


----------



## Franck72 (21 Juin 2011)

Ce mot ment&#8230; il n'y a ici point de vérité


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2011)

Very thé ou very café ?


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)

Café au lait, croissant, jus d'orange. En voilà un petit déjeuner digne des meilleurs logis Français


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

La Française, trompée, tuera sa rivale. L'Italienne tuerait plutôt son amant. L'Anglaise se contentera de rompre. Mais toutes se consoleront avec un autre homme.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2011)

Omniscient tu es


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

L'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2011)

Vivre pour le meilleur comme pour le pire.


----------



## Franck72 (22 Juin 2011)

Pour le pis, revoir la vache, elle est au courant&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juin 2011)

Courant dans prairie, nue, elle ne sentait pas braquée sur elle, le regard de tous ces taureaux, concupiscents.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juin 2011)

Cons, culs, pissant le sang. Pour sur, le coupable l'avait trop grosse.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Le gros problème avec les hommes, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas s'y prendre avec les femmes.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Fameuse était cette bénédictine ! Comment se nommait-telle déjà ? Ah oui, Soeur Marie-Thérèse.


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Juin 2011)

Treize, quatorze, quinze, que de nombres dans ce post.


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

Nombres, dans ce postérieur s'égaraient


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Sega Raymond, je te l'ai déjà dit mille fois. Va être temps que tu te ramones les esgourdes


----------



## Franck72 (23 Juin 2011)

Est-ce gourde ou ingénue le qualificatif qui colle le mieux à Emmanuelle


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Emma nue, elle est vraiment très belle, avec cette une terrible chute de reins, callypige


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Qu'Ali pige rien, c'est une chose, mais qu'il soit con comme une valise, c'en est une autre! Et je tâche de ne pas être trop vulgaire.


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

Ne pas être trop vulgaire, est un signe d'élégance ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

L'élégance, c'est au-dedans de soi qu'on la possède.


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

Ce cor rompt mes tympans, vite, mes boules quiès !


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

Qui est ce ? Ah Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès, c'est toi !


----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)

Ces toits de tuiles me rappelle la Provence et ses senteurs de lavande


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

La vente d'alcool est interdite aux mineurs. Tu devrais le savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Savoir parler a toujours été savoir se taire, savoir qu'il ne faut pas toujours parler.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2011)

Par les cornes de Belzébuth, tu tires le diable par la queue


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2011)

Que nenni !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2011)

Ni dimension, ni lieu, ni qualité, ni figure, ni temps ne peuvent être attribués à Dieu, car il est tout. Le Tout traverse toutes choses et entoure toutes choses.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2011)

Choses belles et dorées qui sur la plage aujourd'hui exposaient leur magnifique épiderme.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

Un épiderme suffisamment glissant.


----------



## Franck72 (27 Juin 2011)

Glisse en ski vaut bien une bonne poudreuse.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juin 2011)

Poudreuse, cette crème avait définitivement tournée


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2011)

Tournée d'adieu des Stones, ils n'arrivent pas à raccrocher


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)

Raccrocher au nez, quelle idée !


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2011)

Id Est, ça me fait penser à du latin


----------



## LeProf (29 Juin 2011)

La teinture est un bon moyen de changer de look !


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juin 2011)

"Look a ti lo souk", disait la femelle chimpanzé dans une pub


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

La pub fait surtout de la pub à la pub.


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)

Pubis rasé, pubis enchanté. :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2011)

Enchanté je fus en posant ma joue sur cet épiderme soyeux.


----------



## Franck72 (29 Juin 2011)

Soit heureux&#8230; c'est tout ce qu'on te demande


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)

Demander à un homme qui raconte des histoires de tenir compte de la vraisemblance me paraît aussi ridicule que de demander à un peintre figuratif de représenter les choses avec exactitude.


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Juin 2011)

L'exactitude est la politesse des rois.

[Louis XVIII]


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2011)

Louis dit huit après que son voisin eu dix-sept à son contrôle.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2011)

Contrôle C Contrôle V


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)

Vivre n'importe comment, mais vivre !


----------



## Old Timer (1 Juillet 2011)

Vivre à trois, vous souvenez-vous de cette série?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Rebondir pour mieux agir.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Juillet 2011)

Agir vaut mieux que parler !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2011)

Par les temps qui courrent, je préfère m'assoir.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Juillet 2011)

À soir, on fait peur au monde.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

Connichiwa dit il avec un grand sourire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Le sourire est la perfection du rire. Comme la défiance éveille la défiance, le sourire appelle le sourire : il rassure l'autre sur soi et toutes choses autour.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2011)

Au tour du prochain de continuer ce fil sans fin.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

Faim de loup.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2011)

Loup y es tu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

Y es-tu Yéti ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2011)

Villageois, deviendrez-vous un jour des citadins ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)

Mon pote tu vas le prendre dans la gueule ça va pas trainer.


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juillet 2011)

Trainer un petit chien à une laisse, c'est comme avoir un rat dans la poche.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2011)

Pochetron tu vas devenir si tu ne quittes pas la dive bouteille...


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juillet 2011)

Bouteille réutilisable ou pas? Telle est la question.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2011)

Question du jour ou jour de la question


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)

La question du mariage et du célibat n'est que la question de savoir s'il vaut mieux être endommagé d'une façon que de l'autre.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2011)

L'autre solution est de ne pas se marier


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Juillet 2011)

Ne passe ma riemannienne à personne nous n'aurions plus de parallèles :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2011)

Par Allel et tous ses disciples, rassemblons nos forces pour ne rien faire


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

" Le fer est un élément chimique, de symbole Fe et de numéro atomique 26. C'est le métal de transition et le matériau ferromagnétique le plus courant dans la vie quotidienne, sous forme pure ou d'alliages. Le fer pur est un métal mou (davantage encore que l'aluminium), mais l'adjonction de faibles quantités d'éléments d'additions (quelques pourcents) le rend considérablement plus dur. Allié au carbone et avec d'autres éléments d'additions il forme les aciers dont certains peuvent être mille fois plus durs que le fer pur."

Wikipédia.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2011)

Wikipédia est un projet d&#8217;encyclopédie collective établie sur Internet, universelle, multilingue et fonctionnant sur le principe du wiki. Wikipédia a pour objectif d&#8217;offrir un contenu librement réutilisable, objectif et vérifiable, que chacun peut modifier et améliorer.
Le cadre du projet est défini par des principes fondateurs. Son contenu est sous licence Creative Commons by-sa et peut être copié et réutilisé sous la même licence &#8211; même à des fins commerciales &#8211; sous réserve d'en respecter les conditions.
Actuellement, Wikipédia en français compte plus de deux mille articles distingués comme « articles de qualité » ou comme « bons articles ».
À propos de Wikipédia &#8226; Guide sur Wikipédia

Chacun peut publier immédiatement du contenu en ligne, à condition de respecter les règles essentielles établies par la communauté ; par exemple, la vérifiabilité du contenu ou l&#8217;admissibilité des articles.
De nombreuses pages d&#8217;aide sont à votre disposition, notamment pour créer un article, modifier un article ou insérer une image. N&#8217;hésitez pas à poser une question.
Premiers pas &#8226; L&#8217;essentiel pour contribuer

1 089 212 comptes d'utilisateur ont été créés sur Wikipédia, et, parmi eux, 15 876 ont été actifs durant le dernier mois. Tous les rédacteurs des articles de Wikipédia sont bénévoles ; ils constituent une communauté collaborative, sans dirigeant, où les membres coordonnent leurs efforts au sein des projets thématiques et de divers espaces de discussion.
Les débats et remarques sur les articles sont bienvenus. Les pages de discussion servent à centraliser les réflexions et les évaluations permettant d&#8217;améliorer les articles.


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

articles définis ou indéfinis .... peut importe, l'essentiel est dans le verbe, non ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2011)

Non, en français, est un adverbe utilisé pour marquer son désaccord ou apporter une réponse négative à une question.
Le terme peut également désigner :
non, code du vieux norrois dans la norme ISO 639 alpha 3 ;
le cap Non, autre nom du cap Chaunar ;
un nón est un chapeau conique vietnamien, vulgairement appelé « chapeau chinois » en occident.
NON est un sigle pouvant faire référence à :
NON, une fonction logique ;
NON, un groupe de musique néofolk.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juillet 2011)

Néofolk, également nommé dark folk ou folk noir


----------



## LeProf (10 Juillet 2011)

Noir c'est noir... il n'y a plus d'espoir !


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Juillet 2011)

espoir qui se gonfle et qui gonfle
Et qui attend... Et qui attend (Manuel De Falla/Léo Ferré)


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juillet 2011)

Ferrer le poisson, quand tu sens que ça mord, donner un bon coup sec de gaule


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Juillet 2011)

Cou sec, De Gaulle se tenait toujours droit


----------



## walkirye34 (11 Juillet 2011)

Une droite est un ensemble infinis de point tous alignés


----------



## LeProf (12 Juillet 2011)

Alignés devant la porte, tous ces petits hommes verts faisaient la queue pour gouter les tartes de tantine Louise.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2011)

Louise Michel, Louise Bourgoin, tout est une question de (bon ?) goût


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Le goût n'est que la conscience du beau, comme la conscience n'est que le goût du bon.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2011)

Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2011)

Cochonnet, quand t'as plus les boules


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2011)

Mousse toi d'là que j'my mette


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)

Mettez vous en rang, deux par deux.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2011)

Deux fois plus aujourd'hui qu'hier, mais bien moins que demain


----------



## Franck72 (18 Juillet 2011)

Moins que deux mains, c'est manchot !


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)

Manche au poignet, chaussure au pied


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2011)

Pied-t-il ?


----------



## Franck72 (19 Juillet 2011)

Pi est-il infini ? Les scientifiques retournent cette question dans tous les sens


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2011)

Les sens en émoi, je m'approchais furtivement du lit, et posait une main délicate sur sa peau de celluloïde.


----------



## Franck72 (19 Juillet 2011)

Oh Ide de mon bassin, pourquoi te nomme-t'on vulgairement poisson rouge


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2011)

Besame Muchooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juillet 2011)

oooooooooo mon bateauoueau, tou es le plou bô dé bateau&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2011)

Bateau au socolat


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juillet 2011)

L'été n'est pas au rendez vous cette année.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (21 Juillet 2011)

Ah! Nez! Bouche! yeux! Je crois qu'il a finit de se former le bougre!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Le bougre sans est sorti sans égratignures.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2011)

Egratignures tu récolteras si tu je jettes sur le Lion tel un loup affamé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Tromper une amitié c'est aussi pire que de tromper une liaison.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2011)

Lis et z'ont va arriver à la fin de l'histoire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

L'histoire est la science du malheur des hommes.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (22 Juillet 2011)

Des omissions se dessinent dans le récit de leurs rêves.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Les rêves des femmes ne sont jamais des rêves d'exil, mais d'intimité.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2011)

Intimité, confinement, moiteur, le cadre idéal pour une soirée torride.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Torride comme la Provence.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2011)

Pro, Vance l'était quand il dégaina son gun


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2011)

Blurp faisait Achille Talon après sa première Knonenbourg


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (23 Juillet 2011)

Onen, bourgade de la contrée voisine, repaire de tous les poivrots de la région.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

Ma région est très importante à mes yeux, c'est une terre riche d'histoires et d'anecdotes.


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Juillet 2011)

Doté de longues mâchoires et d'un crane plus volumineux, les scientifiques supposent qu'il possède déjà quatre doigts serrés et une démarche Digitigrade


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (27 Juillet 2011)

"Gras de ton bide, contre gras du mien ? T'as pas d'excuses! J'ai vu défiler 13 enfants dans mon utérus !"


----------



## Old Timer (27 Juillet 2011)

Hue Terus, cria le cocher à sa jument


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juillet 2011)

Guêpière, bottes, fouet, la soirée sannonçait merveilleuse


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2011)

Merveilleuse Emilie, quand tu passes dans le couloir, je sens de drôles de sensations dans l'épiderme...


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2011)

Dans l'épiderme la guêpe en colère plante son dard.


----------



## Om3n (29 Juillet 2011)

Darling, voulez vous un nuage de lait dans votre Darjeeling?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Darjeeling est une ville de l'État indien du Bengale-Occidental et le centre d'une région portant ce même nom, située dans les contreforts de l'Himalaya, évoluant entre 2 000 et 3 000 mètres d'altitude au-dessus du niveau de la mer.


----------



## claudie16 (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci aux personnes qui font en sorte que je sois intimidée lorsque je vais achetée un truc dans un board shop.


----------



## Om3n (30 Juillet 2011)

Shopping or not shopping, that is the question


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2011)

Question du jour, chaussures ou tongues ?


----------



## Old Timer (31 Juillet 2011)

Long comme un jour sans pain.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2011)

Painful Love


----------



## Old Timer (1 Août 2011)

Love is in the air


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

Air vicié : air que l'on respire dans les maisons closes.


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2011)

Ménage, maisons closes .......... DSK ?


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Août 2011)

DSK est un sex symbol dans toutes les maisons de retraites.


----------



## MrBungle (1 Août 2011)

Retraite spirituelle en Inde.


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Août 2011)

Indépendant recherche mission au près d'un grand groupe de cosmétique. Adressez votre CV par voie postale


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Août 2011)

cheick, sharm el sheik, on est perdu dans tous ces noms


----------



## subsole (3 Août 2011)

non, absolument pas!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2011)

Pas d'envie ce soir.


----------



## MrBungle (3 Août 2011)

Soirée barbeuc' en perspective ...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2011)

Père Spectiv était un fervent émule de Phil Spector


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Août 2011)

Ca depend si les épices sont mélangées ou pas dans la pâte initiale.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2011)

Initials BB


----------



## Siciliano (4 Août 2011)

BB code


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Les codes ont changés.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2011)

Changer MacGénération


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

MacGénération l'essentiel du mac en français.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2011)

Français comme François le français


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Août 2011)

Français, Française, l'heure est grave !


----------



## irishboy (5 Août 2011)

grave, la situation est !!! te retirer tu dois.


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2011)

Tu dois, donc tu peux.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Août 2011)

Peux tu me passer le sucre s'il te plait ?


----------



## irishboy (5 Août 2011)

Plait il ?


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2011)

Il t'a demandé le sucre.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2011)

Sucrer les fraises par la racine


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2011)

Racine carrée


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2011)

Carrément méchant, pas bô l'avion


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2011)

L'avion va décoller ! Roger !


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2011)

Roger ! Ciel ! mais ou est passé mon mari?


----------



## MrBungle (5 Août 2011)

Mariage de saveurs.


----------



## Mao. (5 Août 2011)

Saveurs du monde


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2011)

Monde cruel, ouvre-moi les portes du néant 
absorbe mon corps et laisse mon âme errer à travers le temps 
aide-moi à rester dans ce monde de loubli 
puisse me perdre à jamais, je ne veux plus me battre...je faibli


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

Moi vouloir toi.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2011)

Toi y en avoir des sous? Moi bien vouloir des sous.


----------



## Siciliano (7 Août 2011)

Sous les jupes des filles.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Filles de tous les pays, donnez vous la main


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

La main à plume vaut la main à charrue. Quel siècle à mains !


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Maintenant une histoire me revient en mémoire, l'histoire de Madame de Maintenon.


----------



## Old Timer (8 Août 2011)

Tenons nous à tenir les mains de Madame maintenant?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2011)

Maints tenons et mortaises nos amis menuisiers maintiennent ensemble, comme par magie


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2011)

Magie de la littérature: elle me faisait accéder à l'existence en tant même que je m'étais décrit, écrit dans mon refus d'exister.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

Hey Xistez, t'aurai pas vou la chica dé Juan Carlos Nunez


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)

Nez à nez avec le monstre, la première chose qui lui soit venu à l'esprit fut de fuir.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Août 2011)

Fuir en suivant cette longue ligne droite, qui en fait était légèrement courbe et me ramena à mon point de départ.


----------



## iwizzz (9 Août 2011)

Partir un jour, sans retour^^


----------



## Old Timer (9 Août 2011)

Sans retour comme la rivière du même nom


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2011)

Nom de Zeus !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Zeus voulait donner une reine aux fleurs.


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)

Fleury Mérogis élue plus belle ville des délinquants


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Un délinquant guidé par sa culpabilité.


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

Thé à la menthe ou chocolat chaud pour ces messieurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Mes cieux sont plus beaux que les tiens.


----------



## Siciliano (10 Août 2011)

Tiens, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Bout d'un coté, bout de l'autre, un bout a deux bouts.


----------



## Siciliano (10 Août 2011)

Debout sur le zinc !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Zincaro aimes les chevaux. Ah non ! c'est Zingaro


----------



## Siciliano (10 Août 2011)

Gare au gorille.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Août 2011)

Gori le sicilien sortit sa lupara de sous son manteau et fit feu en direction de Gregori qui osait le pointer du doigt


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2011)

Du dois aller à la varmazie pour moi, j'ai un gros rhube


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Beuh t'en fous partout.


----------



## Siciliano (10 Août 2011)

Par tous les temps, je roule en moto. C'est comme ça les vrais motards.


----------



## iwizzz (10 Août 2011)

Tard ou tot, s'y mettre il faudra


----------



## Old Timer (10 Août 2011)

Il faudra lui dire que Giacometti n'est pas celui qu'on pense


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Penser contre a toujours été la façon la moins difficile de penser.


----------



## Siciliano (10 Août 2011)

Penser à gauche, vivre à droite: le prurit ravage sec quelques milliers de consciences secondaires entre Cabourg et le Lubéron.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2011)

Lubéron Do Veneziano


----------



## Siciliano (11 Août 2011)

Y a nos valises qui se font la malle.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Août 2011)

La malle disparut dans les eaux glacée de la mer du Labrador près de Kangiqsualujjuaq


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

Kangiqsualujjuaq est un joli nom de ville, comme Punaauia


----------



## Siciliano (12 Août 2011)

Punaauia à Tahiti ? Mouais, je prérère Bora-Bora.


----------



## gronulos (12 Août 2011)

Bord à bord de la bombe H !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

H de son prénom Arthur


----------



## legolasse (12 Août 2011)

Arthur roi d'Angleterre aimait les jeux de rôles


----------



## gronulos (12 Août 2011)

Drôle d'Arthur, H comme Higelin, dire que ça aurait pu être H comme Bomb... Arthur BOMB, classieux, mardi 23, quai numero trois...


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

Trois, deux, un... partez


----------



## legolasse (12 Août 2011)

Partez tranquille, France 2 s'occupe de tout


----------



## Old Timer (12 Août 2011)

Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur la vie sulfureuse du Schtroumf à lunette


----------



## thunderheart (12 Août 2011)

Lune, êtes vous Sélène


----------



## legolasse (12 Août 2011)

C'est l'aine le plus intéressant.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Août 2011)

Intérressant cette petite chose poilue que je découvrit a cet endroit, mais qu'était-ce donc.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Août 2011)

Donc je pense qu'il y a de fortes chances pour que ce soit une oasis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Oasis de la vie.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Août 2011)

Vie, palmiers, fruit, fleuve qui ruisselle


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (14 Août 2011)

celle-ci est un peu naze, trop longtemps qu'elle n'a pas participé !


----------



## Old Timer (14 Août 2011)

Si p est pair, alors p au carré est pair.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2011)

Paire d'as, moi qui rêve d'une quinte flush


----------



## Old Timer (14 Août 2011)

Une quinte flush! Statistiquement tes chances sont environ 72 000 contre 1


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

1. Ne jamais lire un livre qui date de moins d'un an. 2. Ne lire que des livres réputés. 3. Ne lire que des livres que vous aimez.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2011)

Aimer... à en perdre la raison


----------



## Old Timer (14 Août 2011)

La raison du plus fort est toujours la meilleure.


----------



## iwizzz (15 Août 2011)

La meilleure manière de trouver, c'est de chercher.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Chercher ne signifie rien en peinture. Ce qui compte, c'est trouver.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Août 2011)

Trouver Google est assez bon pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Ça vaut bien un Oscar.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Août 2011)

Oscar du meilleur contributeur à MacG est décerné à


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

À l'avenir pense à mettre une capote.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Août 2011)

Capote Truman, aka Truman Garcia Capote s'appelait en fait Truman Streckfus Persons.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Août 2011)

Persons Unknown est une mini-série américaine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

L'américaine n'avait plus son slip.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Août 2011)

Un slip pourtant qui lui allait comme un gant.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)

Gens de tous horizons, venez dans mon humble demeure


----------



## thunderheart (17 Août 2011)

Deux meurtrissures lézardaient son torse, il avait sans doute croisé le chemin de la nouvelle amie de Kick-Ass


----------



## Siciliano (17 Août 2011)

A ce qu'il parait, RedBull donne des ailes.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Août 2011)

Elle à de beaux yeux, tu sais.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Sais-tu sourire ?


----------



## Siciliano (17 Août 2011)

Sourire à la vie.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)

Vitesse et précipitation ne sont pas les mots clefs d'un joaillier


----------



## thunderheart (17 Août 2011)

Joe Allié de Dee Dee scandait à tue tête ce punk rock vociférateur


----------



## Siciliano (19 Août 2011)

La puissance de la Ferrari 458 Italia est de 570 chevaux. Une belle bête.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2011)

Bêtement, il souriait à son aimée, pendant qu'elle tenait la main de son voisin, sous la table, subrepticement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Les bêtes sont au bon Dieu, mais la bêtise est à l'homme.


----------



## Siciliano (19 Août 2011)

L'aumône... Certains la dérobe aux pauvres...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Août 2011)

Pauvre tuteur de stage qui va découvrir la semaine prochaine la qualité fumeuse de mon travail.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2011)

Le travail c'est la santé ; ne rien faire, c'est la conserver.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2011)

Cons, servez-vous, c'est la pomme qui régale


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Régale toi de mon poumon.


----------



## Gunners66 (19 Août 2011)

Poumon de fumeur ton espérance de vie est moindre!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Le moindre problème semble insurmontable.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Août 2011)

Un sûrement table sur l'arrivée du facteur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Un facteur violemment hostile.


----------



## Gunners66 (20 Août 2011)

Hausse-t-il le ton parce qu'il est énervé?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Août 2011)

Enervé, le facteur sonnera trois fois...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Une fois je ferais la vaisselle.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

Vaisselle adorée, tu trônes dans l'évier, narguant mon dédain


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

Des dindons de la farce y en a partout!


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Août 2011)

Partout, partout! c'est bien beau...mais sucer est-ce tromper?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Tromper une amitié c'est aussi pire que de tromper une liaison.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Août 2011)

Oui, mais en ce qui concerne une liaison wifi?


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

Wifi gratuit chez Mcdo?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Août 2011)

Edit : Mince, je me suis fait griller...

Liaison wifi : Désigne à l'origine une relation sans lendemain (WIthout FIdelity). Par la suite, le terme désigne un type de relation sexuelle sans fil. À permit de mettre fin au fléau des MST. Mais les virus sont sont vites adaptés, créant ainsi une nouvelle méthode d'infection des sujets : les maladies télé-infectantes. Elles ne nécessitent aucun contact, et s'attaquent généralement au cerveau (Puisque c'est par là que le virus arrive dans un nouvel hôte) et génèrent des dommages dévastateurs et irréparables au système nerveux.


----------



## collodion (21 Août 2011)

Nerveux, il errait dans la ville à la recherche d'un MacDo où il pourrait se connecter.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2011)

Conne et queutée... C'est que ça commencerait presque à devenir vulgaire!


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

Vulgaire de Troie


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

Trois fois trois ça fait neuf!


----------



## thunderheart (21 Août 2011)

Neuf comme un sou


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2011)

Saoul comme un marin en goguette.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (22 Août 2011)

Gow guette la fin du monde jusqu'en 2012


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2011)

2012 année ...


----------



## Siciliano (22 Août 2011)

Né sous une bonne étoile.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (22 Août 2011)

Hé! Toi! Le petit casse couille! vas te cacher!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2011)

Cachet d'aspirine


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Août 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Cachet d'aspirine



Mais j'aspire!...A un monde meilleur Inesse!


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2011)

Ines Pérée est la petite soeur de Inat Tendu.


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

Tendu le cul de ma voisine


----------



## thunderheart (23 Août 2011)

Vois, Zinedine est un fieffé business-man


----------



## collodion (23 Août 2011)

Manutentionnaire comme mon père, il aurait pu se retrouver.


----------



## Old Timer (23 Août 2011)

Trouver Chuck Norris est une chose; encore faut-il savoir le chercher.


----------



## Gunners66 (23 Août 2011)

Cher chez moi en petite tenue? non merci c'est pas mon style de femme!


----------



## monoeil (23 Août 2011)

Fameuse raie partie !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2011)

Partie, mon oeil !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

Ton oeil ne peut pas apercevoir ses propres cils. Tu n'es pas capable de voir ta propre faute. Tu distingues ce qui est loin et tu ignores ce qui est près de toi.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2011)

Toi qui est si lointaine, et pourtant si près, que ne cesses tu d'hanter mes nuits


----------



## Old Timer (24 Août 2011)

Mes nuits sont plutôt calme ces derniers temps.


----------



## monoeil (24 Août 2011)

Tant, que tout jour t'agite.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Août 2011)

Ta gîte est importante ce matin.


----------



## Siciliano (26 Août 2011)

Ma teinture n'est pas celle que je voulais ! Je voulais être rousse !


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Août 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> Ma teinture n'est pas celle que je voulais ! Je voulais être rousse !



Rousse est zora son Q est plein de mousse


----------



## thunderheart (26 Août 2011)

Mousse toi d'là que j'm'y mette


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Août 2011)

mette me sunshine!


----------



## Gunners66 (26 Août 2011)

Chinatown c'est ou déjà?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

Déjà ce n'est pas correct de me corriger.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Août 2011)

Corriger les autres est une faute de gout.


----------



## monoeil (27 Août 2011)

Goûter au fouet aussi... tant que la pâte n'est pas finie.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Août 2011)

Fine, il la trouvait vraiment fine, surtout ses délicates chevilles, où trônait, l'art dans la peau, un gracieux hippocampe.


----------



## Gunners66 (28 Août 2011)

Ippo campe toujours avec sa femme car il n'as pas le droit d'y aller tout seul, elle est trop jalouse


----------



## thunderheart (28 Août 2011)

Jah Loose my spliff


----------



## monoeil (28 Août 2011)

S'plie fort c't'élastique.


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Août 2011)

Eh là! C' tique qui m'pompe le dard!


----------



## monoeil (28 Août 2011)

Darder son semblable sur un coup de sang n'est pas très urbain.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Août 2011)

Urbain tu es, urbain tu resteras


----------



## Calderan (29 Août 2011)

resteras tu pour manger ce soir?


----------



## Siciliano (29 Août 2011)

Ce soir, nous irons danser, sans chemise, sans pantalon...


----------



## Gunners66 (29 Août 2011)

Pantalon ou short pour le mariage samedi?


----------



## thunderheart (29 Août 2011)

Sam, heu... dis moi où sont passées les gazelles


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Une gazelle de folie.


----------



## monoeil (29 Août 2011)

Folie, tu t'y attaches d'une liane.


----------



## monoeil (29 Août 2011)

Lacet triste et gorge nouée.


----------



## monoeil (29 Août 2011)

Chef de clan, pour en avoir, ainsi donc ourdissait le breton avant de connaître l'heurt, et plus encore, son dernier quart, le plus sale.


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

Sale temps pour l'économie mondiale!


----------



## Calderan (30 Août 2011)

mondialement connue, cette star


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2011)

C'tas refoule bien du goulot


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

Au goulot ? Tu n'as pas de verres ?


----------



## Calderan (30 Août 2011)

vers où comptes-tu aller?


----------



## Siciliano (30 Août 2011)

Aller plus haut ! Aller plus haaaauuut !


----------



## monoeil (30 Août 2011)

hauteur d'homme n'est rien


----------



## Gunners66 (30 Août 2011)

Rien d'interessant a la télé a part les dents de la mer.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2011)

Merde alors ! Qu'as tu fait pour combler ton ennui ?


----------



## Calderan (31 Août 2011)

Ennuie moi encore une fois et je te casse la gueule après l'école


----------



## Gunners66 (31 Août 2011)

L'école reprend lundi les vacances commencent pour les parents!


----------



## monoeil (31 Août 2011)

Parenthèse louable et bienvenue.


----------



## Old Timer (31 Août 2011)

Bienvenue chez les ch'tis.


----------



## stéphane83 (31 Août 2011)

Ch'tit di pa !


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Septembre 2011)

Pas de ça chez nous t'as compris petit sacripant!


----------



## thunderheart (1 Septembre 2011)

Sacripant, ce mot est vraiment une curiosité


----------



## Calderan (1 Septembre 2011)

Cul Rio cité ... ça ne veux rien dire !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Dire la vérité toute la vérité !


----------



## Old Timer (1 Septembre 2011)

La vérité est une illusion et l'illusion est une vérité.


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Septembre 2011)

La vérité est ailleurs!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Ailleurs loin de Jordan.


----------



## monoeil (1 Septembre 2011)

Jordanie c'est loin d'ici.


----------



## Gunners66 (1 Septembre 2011)

Iciiiiiii c'est Paariiiiiiiis!!!!!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Septembre 2011)

Google Premier et Benoit 16 tous deux aux côtés de dieu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Le Dieu réel, c'est notre Dieu. Le Dieu des autres est un dieu doctrinal.


----------



## Old Timer (2 Septembre 2011)

Le Doctrinal de Sapience est à la fois un abrégé de la foi, un traité de morale, un guide pour les curés et un livre de dévotion.


----------



## monoeil (2 Septembre 2011)

Dévôts, scions du bois, que ça chauffe un peu.


----------



## Gunners66 (2 Septembre 2011)

Peu importe la couleur pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse!


----------



## Old Timer (3 Septembre 2011)

L'Ivresse du pouvoir est un film réalisé par Claude Chabrol.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Chabrol me manque beaucoup.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2011)

Beau cou, me dis-je en suivant cette femme dans la rue, hypnotisé par ses effluves ennivrantes


----------



## Old Timer (3 Septembre 2011)

Enivrantes sont les mamelles de la Femme.


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

Femme fais moi à manger!!


----------



## Old Timer (3 Septembre 2011)

Manger de l'ail. Ça rajeunit l'organisme et ça éloigne les importuns.


----------



## monoeil (3 Septembre 2011)

Les uns portent un portent un toast, les autres le canapé.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2011)

Canne à pêche ou joujou extra, fais ton choix


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2011)

Mon choix s'est porté sur Maria Sharapova.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Septembre 2011)

Chars à povas, lancez vos fleurs


----------



## Old Timer (4 Septembre 2011)

Fleur de la renommée, fleur de la gloire, fleur qui se fane sur-le-champ.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2011)

Le champ du roman.


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2011)

Le Roman de Renart.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2011)

Renard, tu es un vrai goupil


----------



## Old Timer (5 Septembre 2011)

A goupil endormi rien ne lui tombe en gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2011)

La gueule à s'cour.


----------



## Gunners66 (6 Septembre 2011)

Ce cours de philo il sert à rien!


----------



## Calderan (6 Septembre 2011)

Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à temps


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

tant de bruit pour riendu tout


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2011)

Toulchiganet est un plaisant endroit avant Auray


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2011)

Aurais-tu l'intention de me dénoncer ?


----------



## akegata (6 Septembre 2011)

dénoncer la misère devrait etre la priorité


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2011)

Pries, Oh Rité, implores le pardon de toutes des victimes


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

victime ou pas, décide par toi même du reste de ta vie


----------



## thunderheart (7 Septembre 2011)

Vite passes-moi l'beurre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Le beurre ne peut venir au secours de la cire quand ils sont tous deux sur le feu.


----------



## Old Timer (7 Septembre 2011)

Le feu : c'est sournois ; c'est comme l'amour : tout peut arriver.


----------



## Calderan (7 Septembre 2011)

Arriver au bout de l'épreuve demande un effort considérable


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Considérablement chiant te tient le crachoir.


----------



## akegata (7 Septembre 2011)

crachoir passé, on peut se reposer


----------



## monoeil (7 Septembre 2011)

Reposez tout, ça me fatigue.


----------



## Gunners66 (8 Septembre 2011)

Zig zag c'est pas les meilleurs feuilles pour rouler, OCB c'est mieux non?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Septembre 2011)

Non, rien de rien, non je ne regrette rien


----------



## Old Timer (8 Septembre 2011)

Rien ne sert de courir, il fallait partir hier.


----------



## Calderan (8 Septembre 2011)

IR c'est l'abréviation d'infrarouge


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)

Rougir de commettre des fautes et non de les avouer.


----------



## akegata (8 Septembre 2011)

avouer ses peurs c'est les dépasser


----------



## Old Timer (8 Septembre 2011)

Dépasser les limites n'est pas un moindre défaut que de rester en deçà.


----------



## akegata (8 Septembre 2011)

deux ça fait pas beaucoup


----------



## monoeil (8 Septembre 2011)

Beau coup se fait à deux.


----------



## monoeil (8 Septembre 2011)

Envisage, hâbleur, de finir seul parfois. Et souris de ronronner, ce jour.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2011)

Journaux, cacahuètes, salsifis


----------



## Old Timer (9 Septembre 2011)

Salsifis d'Espagne, nom scientifique Scorzonera hispanica


----------



## monoeil (9 Septembre 2011)

Y's'paniqua en lisant cela.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Septembre 2011)

cela étant, les reprises de phrase sont parfois difficiles (suivez mon regard)


----------



## monoeil (9 Septembre 2011)

regarde bien comme c'est _fat cil_, sans parallaxe !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2011)

Pas ralax du tout en ce samedi, le stress me guette du coin de l'oeil


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2011)

l'oeil du boeuf ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2011)

Boeuf, pourquoi pas, allons s'en taper un


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

Un petit coup ça ne coûte rien.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2011)

Rien à faire tu payes ta tournée


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Septembre 2011)

Ta tourné ki hier soir?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2011)

Soirée tranquille, à revoir un match de Cesta Punta, en discutant avec un vieux pote du  Saskatchewan.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Septembre 2011)

AAAaskatchewan!!!!
Scuse moi suis enrhubé...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2011)

Enrubé ! je peux t'envoyer des Kleenex


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Septembre 2011)

NeXT est une société innovante


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2011)

Ihhhhhhhh Novante ! pourquoi pas nonante


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2011)

Hante moi mais ne me tue pas.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2011)

Tupac se trouvait sur une mauvaise trajectoire


----------



## Old Timer (12 Septembre 2011)

Trajectoire qui le menait droit au réfectoire.


----------



## monoeil (13 Septembre 2011)

Pom pom pom disait l'autre sourd, c'est pas bien neuf.


----------



## Old Timer (14 Septembre 2011)

Trop de morceaux de musique finissent trop longtemps après la fin.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2011)

Fin des hostilités, jouons aux bonobos


----------



## collodion (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonobo est un excellent groupe de musique élctronique.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Septembre 2011)

Tron nique Clu


----------



## Old Timer (14 Septembre 2011)

CLU est un langage de programmation créé au Massachusetts Institute of Technology.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2011)

Gee ! Vargas Pin Ups are astounding !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2011)

Hey mais dis moi, je trouve que ce matin tu es bien dissert


----------



## Old Timer (15 Septembre 2011)

Sers moi une bière au lieu de dire des bêtises.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2011)

Le champignon le plus vénéneux, c'est celui qu'on trouve dans les voitures.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2011)

Vois Turturo et son et fabuleux lancer au bowling


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Bowling pour un colombien.


----------



## Calderan (16 Septembre 2011)

Colombe? Bien sûr que j'aime les colombes.


----------



## Bib909 (16 Septembre 2011)

Colombes, c'est près de la porte maillot?


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Septembre 2011)

Ôtes moi donc tes sales pattes de là !


----------



## thunderheart (16 Septembre 2011)

Maillot de bain, tongues et bronzage

Edit : là je me suis fait griller sur le fil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Le fil m'échappe de la bouche comme un spaghetti.


----------



## monoeil (16 Septembre 2011)

*SPA : ghetto* pour chiens, mis au pluriel.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Septembre 2011)

Le pluriel d'un maréchal, c'est des maraîchers. Le pluriel d'un général, c'est des générés.


----------



## Calderan (17 Septembre 2011)

Degeneres Ellen est une femme pleine de ressources


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2011)

Ressources inépuisables dont sont peuplées nos méninges


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)

Nos méninges sont en grand danger.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2011)

L'ange vint et me demanda une clope...


----------



## monoeil (17 Septembre 2011)

Clope, hein ! Clopant, 
c'est alors que l'esprit fumeux 
me confia que la paix campant 
dans les volutes au mieux, 
puis de tirer de son arc bandé 
cette volée mieux assurée 
sur ces paroles à l'air hasardeux.
Quel tabac puisqu'on est deux.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Septembre 2011)

Et deux, et trois à zéro !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2011)

Zéro dit-elle avec son joli accent, en faisant face à Don Diega de la Vega, aka Zorro


----------



## Old Timer (18 Septembre 2011)

Zorro qui signifie renard en espagnol.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Septembre 2011)

Pagnol Marcel reçoit une éducation classique et républicaine teintée danticléricalisme


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2011)

Anticléricalisme primaire d'ailleurs, tu me trouveras un mot plus dur la prochaine fois !


----------



## monoeil (18 Septembre 2011)

Faut avoir pitié, l'inaptitude de l'un fait les capacités de l'autre. il n'est pas d'autre horizon que cet épicentre.


----------



## monoeil (18 Septembre 2011)

Réparation il me faut. Je propose le lancer de tatanes à crampons sur ce gogo.


----------



## Calderan (19 Septembre 2011)

Verbalise-moi cet enfoiré


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2011)

En foire et en piste sont les deux mamelles de la dive bouteille que tu regardes par le cul


----------



## Calderan (19 Septembre 2011)

Cul de Sac est un village de la Comté


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)

Comte de Destutt de Tracy.


----------



## monoeil (19 Septembre 2011)

Tracy, sweet iBaby, là n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Septembre 2011)

Le sujet à mal


----------



## Pamoi (19 Septembre 2011)

mal de mer: à prévenir avec Nausicalm


----------



## akegata (20 Septembre 2011)

nausicalm me fait penser à albator


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)

Albator a marqué ma jeunesse


----------



## Old Timer (20 Septembre 2011)

Ma jeunesse est loin derrière moi.


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)

moi j'ai la vie devant moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Moi Calderan utilisateur de Macs et Belge.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Septembre 2011)

Belge et divisé.


----------



## akegata (20 Septembre 2011)

diviser pour mieux régner


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Septembre 2011)

Régnez à Monaco, ya du soleil et des nanas!


----------



## thunderheart (20 Septembre 2011)

Nana, quand j'y pense, je pense aussi à Zola


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2011)

olala ... que j'ai du mal à trouver une phrase


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2011)

Frazier, Joe de son prénom, avait un percutant uppercut


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Un uppercut qui le mit au sol.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2011)

Sol La Si Do


----------



## Old Timer (21 Septembre 2011)

Dodo (Raphus cucullatus), est une espèce de grand oiseau endémique de l'île Maurice.


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2011)

Maurice, tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Loin de se dilater, tout esprit se contracte Dans les immensités de la science exacte.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2011)

Ex, actes bien ce que je vais te dire et ne bouges pas un cil


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Septembre 2011)

Seal et Mylène Farmer ont chanté "Les mots"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Le mot infarctus est le seul mot irrégulier de la langue française. On dit : "un infarctus, des obsèques".


----------



## theozdevil (21 Septembre 2011)

Le turbo c'est comme le viagra, ca règle les problèmes de couple...


----------



## thunderheart (22 Septembre 2011)

Con ! Corde à noeuds que je t'ai dit. Corde à noeuds !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Le noeud du problème.


----------



## theozdevil (22 Septembre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> @theozdevil : coupe le robinet ? Ben vois ça avec corentin, ça concorde.




:mouais: j'ai pas parlé de robinet !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Le voleur connaît le voleur et le loup le loup.


----------



## Calderan (23 Septembre 2011)

le loup te chasse pour te dévorer


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2011)

Des Vorés progressaient sur la plaine, menaçants, la bave aux lèvres


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

Une lèvre douce vous promet une éternité de baisers.


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Septembre 2011)

Deux baisers et un doigt...de champagne.


----------



## Calderan (24 Septembre 2011)

Pagnes et sable fin sont au programme de mes vacances cette année


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Une année qui finit, c'est une pierre jetée au fond de la citerne des âges et qui tombe avec des résonances d'adieu.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2011)

Ah, Dieu ! Sempiternel sujet de discussion éternel.


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

éternelle, je ne voudrais surtout pas l'être...


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2011)

Lettres de feu maniées avec dextérité par les écrivains polémistes


----------



## rabisse (26 Septembre 2011)

Pol est mystifié par le lorientais


----------



## akegata (26 Septembre 2011)

l'orientais-je dans la mauvaise direction ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

La direction laisse à désirer !


----------



## akegata (27 Septembre 2011)

désirer se que l'on a pas, ne pas voir se qu'on a, triste réalité de l'humain


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2011)

L'humain l'est parfois trop.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2011)

Trop ma non troppo, aurais pu le saxophoniste en subissant son hoquet


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

hockey, un sport de roi


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Septembre 2011)

Royaume des cieux, MacGénération quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

Tiens voilà du boudin.


----------



## Old Timer (28 Septembre 2011)

Boudin blanc braisé et sauce moutarde à l'ancienne, un délice!


----------



## thunderheart (28 Septembre 2011)

Des lys et des bleuets tout en chantant un désuet menuet


----------



## akegata (28 Septembre 2011)

menuet dansé par les vivants pour se moquer de la fin


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Faim de toi dès le matin, mes sens sont tout en émoi


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

et moi je me demande à qui cette déclaration est destinée


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Desti, née on ne sait où et dont le prénom laissait tout le monde dubitatif


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Septembre 2011)

Tif coupe toi les


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

les gars, on avait dit pas de coups bas...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Le bas ne me donnait pas envie.


----------



## Old Timer (29 Septembre 2011)

Envie. Tristesse du bien d'autrui.


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

autrui, on peux le blesser si facilement sans le vouloir...


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Vouloir toi, moi vouloir toi.


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

toi tu as des idées fixes...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Fixe-moi mes limites.


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

les limites sont faites pour être franchies


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Septembre 2011)

Chichis tu en fais!


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2011)

Fais moi encore croire au père Noël


----------



## Old Timer (29 Septembre 2011)

Père Noël est une ordure


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2011)

Ordure, tu as gâché mes rêves d'enfance.


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Septembre 2011)

Ce matin, j'espère que l'iPhone 5 sortira la semaine prochaine !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Prochainement sur vos écrans encore une pub ridicule pour un téléphone trop cher.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2011)

Chair tu nous attises tous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Tout homme qui est un vrai homme doit apprendre à rester seul au milieu de tous, à penser seul pour tous - et au besoin contre tous.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2011)

Tousses-tu après l'amour ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Septembre 2011)

L'amour, même en dehors du mariage, est toujours moral ; un mariage sans amour est toujours immoral.


----------



## akegata (1 Octobre 2011)

immoral mais parfois très lucratif


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2011)

Luc, Rat if U want, but i guess it was just a little mouse


----------



## Old Timer (1 Octobre 2011)

Little mouse of the Favelas par Xiu Xiu Larsen


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Larsen ne craint personne.


----------



## Foxcom (1 Octobre 2011)

Personne ne peut se contenter d'avoir fait un mot d'esprit pour soi seul


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2011)

Seulement deux doigts stp, sans glace


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Glace : matière à réflexion.


----------



## akegata (2 Octobre 2011)

réflexion, qualité qui me fait cruellement défaut


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2011)

Des fausses communes ont creusé entre nous un insondable fossé


----------



## Foxcom (2 Octobre 2011)

Faut séparer le blanc du jaune d'oeuf pour faire une bonne mayonnaise


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

La mayonnaise prend forme, vous pouvez servir.


----------



## Foxcom (2 Octobre 2011)

Servir bien frais, agiter avant emploi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

Emploie la bonté même envers l'homme malveillant : le mieux est de fermer la gueule du chien avec une bouchée.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2011)

Bouches et tiens bon, le temps qu'arrive le plombier.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (2 Octobre 2011)

Le plombier était fort comme un polonais et en rute tel un petit poney.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2011)

Poney Run Run chantait Pamela


----------



## akegata (3 Octobre 2011)

pamela rose, qui t'a tuée ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Tuer une oeuvre d'art est plus grave que de tuer des hommes. Des hommes, on en refait tant qu'on veut...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2011)

Veux-tu enlever tes coudes de la table, steuplé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Stp tu peux l'écrire convenablement.


----------



## akegata (3 Octobre 2011)

convenable, ment toi à toi même si tu crois l'être vraiment


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2011)

Vrai, menteur, où caches tu la vérité ?


----------



## Old Timer (3 Octobre 2011)

La vérité ne gagne pas toujours à montrer son visage


----------



## akegata (3 Octobre 2011)

visage qu'elle a de très laid parfois


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Octobre 2011)

parfois je me dis que ça va bien dans le monde


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2011)

Mon deuxième café est encore meilleur que le premier, plus de caféine.


----------



## rabisse (4 Octobre 2011)

Caféine? Opium du peuple?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2011)

Peu pleutre, Rahan était le fils de Craô.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Octobre 2011)

Craô le sage qui lui enseigna lamour et le respect de tous ceux qui marchent debout.


----------



## akegata (4 Octobre 2011)

debout les gars réveillez-vous, va falloir en mettre un coup...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Un coup de bâton reçu dans le dos, ce n'est qu'une offense ; un coup de bâton reçu par-devant, c'est un affront.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

Ah ! frontières, barrières, murs, vous êtes la honte de nos états


----------



## Old Timer (5 Octobre 2011)

Nos états d'âme sont une porte vers l'éveil


----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)

l'éveil de la conscience, nous à permis de nous différencier des singes, à tort ou à raison


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

La raison n'est raison qu'autant qu'elle nous touche.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Octobre 2011)

Touches moi pas, j'suis contagieux


----------



## Old Timer (5 Octobre 2011)

Contagieux comme le sras?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Sras'ce toi qui me planteras dans le dos un kriss ?


----------



## akegata (6 Octobre 2011)

crissent, les pneus sur le macadam


----------



## fifimacbook (6 Octobre 2011)

Le mac à dames est un maquereau.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Macs, Kronenbourgs et topinambours


----------



## akegata (6 Octobre 2011)

topinambours, mon amour, succulent tubercule trop souvent méprisé me laissera tu te cuisiner ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Cuisiner suppose une tête légère, un esprit généreux et un coeur large.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Cuit, Zinedine l'était après son fameux coup d'boule


----------



## Old Timer (6 Octobre 2011)

Boule et Bill la BD de mon enfance


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2011)

Enfonces les portes ouvertes, chasses les moulins


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Le moulin du diable.


----------



## rabisse (6 Octobre 2011)

Diable: pécheur mort, revu et corrigé.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Octobre 2011)

korigé moi se text sil vou plé


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

Plaie d'argent n'est pas mortelle


----------



## rabisse (7 Octobre 2011)

Mord t-elle? C'est la mort sûre!


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

Sur ces entrefaits, je m'en vais esquisser un entrechat


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)

Entre chat je ne vais pas te bouffer.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2011)

Bouffée d'air pur ou bouffée d'air vicié


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)

Clé sous la porte.


----------



## Old Timer (7 Octobre 2011)

La porte des étoiles existe-elle ailleurs que dans mon imagination.


----------



## akegata (7 Octobre 2011)

imagination, terreau fertile où les graines de la création peuvent germer


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Germé, tu payes ta tournée ? Pardon, Germain.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

Germain Marie Bernard Nouveau, né le 31 juillet 1851 à Pourrières (Var) où il est mort le 4 avril 1920, est un poète français.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Froncez les sourcils, faites semblant de cogiter.


----------



## akegata (8 Octobre 2011)

cogiter fait mal à la tête...


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Tête dure ! Tu ne fais que répondre, et ce, sans parcimonie


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2011)

Nie que tu n'es pas une geek


----------



## rabisse (8 Octobre 2011)

"Geek geek" fait le marsupial.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Marssu, pialle comme une vieille icone fatiguée, punk


----------



## rabisse (8 Octobre 2011)

Punk, à la ligne, coquille le dactylographe!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

Un dactylographe un peu dans les choux.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2011)

Choux de Bruxelles ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2011)

Bruxelles ou Brussels ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2011)

Bruxelles


----------



## Old Timer (9 Octobre 2011)

Brucelles, sorte de petite pince utilisée dans les domaines ou la précision est requise.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

Requise pour manger des choux de Bruxelles ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Octobre 2011)

Brus, celles qui ont reçu en cadeau de mariage, une belle-mère.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

Ma belle-mère mon éternel amour.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Octobre 2011)

Amour quand tu nous tiens


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2011)

Tiens voilà du boudin


----------



## Old Timer (9 Octobre 2011)

Boudin Eugène peintre français, né à Honfleur


----------



## rabisse (10 Octobre 2011)

Trash, la réunion centennale des vampires finissait avec des cocktails au Lait Grenadine.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr Nadine, tu es vraiment cyclothymique.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Octobre 2011)

Mique the knife


----------



## rabisse (10 Octobre 2011)

Que naïf tu sois, je dis pas mais là vraiment.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Octobre 2011)

Vraiment je ne pense qu'à elle.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Octobre 2011)

Elle, mon âme, tiens-toi en repos, regardant à Dieu, Car mon attente est en lui. Il est mon rocher, ma délivrance et ma haute retraite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2011)

La retraite, qu'est-ce que c'est, sinon la permission officielle de rouiller.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2011)

Roux yé vous dit vous zavez oune chévéloure da fuego


----------



## rabisse (10 Octobre 2011)

Ego te absolvo.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Octobre 2011)

absolvo /ab.&#712;s&#596;l.v&#596;/ Absolution, acquittement


----------



## rabisse (10 Octobre 2011)

A qui te ment, ne tait pas le secret.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Le secret, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de secret. Nous sommes des petits enfants égoïstes et malheureux, pleins de peur et de colère ...


----------



## collodion (11 Octobre 2011)

Colérique, il hoquetait souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Souvent l'art est cruel.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Octobre 2011)

Cru elle se mange à toutes les sauces, la banane


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2011)

Ba na nénétte n'est pas rentrée !!


----------



## knot_now (11 Octobre 2011)

rentrez donc dans vos maisons !


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Octobre 2011)

Dit femme qui mouille me casse les fouilles


----------



## akegata (12 Octobre 2011)

fouille dans ta mémoire à la recherche des moments perdus


----------



## Old Timer (12 Octobre 2011)

perdus dans la jungle amazonienne.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

La jungle amazonienne ne me convient je préfère ma jungle personnelle.


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Octobre 2011)

Personn' elle n'a besoin de personne en Harley Davidson


----------



## rabisse (12 Octobre 2011)

Davidson son père c'est David.


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Octobre 2011)

David Crockett?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Octobre 2011)

Croquette de saumon


----------



## akegata (13 Octobre 2011)

saumon, poisson qui ferait mieux de se laisser porter par le courant...


----------



## Old Timer (13 Octobre 2011)

Le courant dair est le croque-mitaine de la médecine.


----------



## akegata (14 Octobre 2011)

la médecine est à l'homme se que la mécanique est à la voiture


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Niquer à la voiture est une bonne initiative


----------



## rabisse (15 Octobre 2011)

Voiture est, à la Nique, une bonne initiative.


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Octobre 2011)

Une bonn' initiée, Ah, Yves! Fais moi le plein, c'est super!


----------



## Old Timer (15 Octobre 2011)

super lent comme une limace


----------



## akegata (15 Octobre 2011)

une limace est un escargot sans domicile fixe


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Fixe comme son idée ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

Idéaux, rêves, utopies, nos chemins en sont pavés.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

Pavé de Saumon


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

So Monitoring the queue is mandatory to purge the files


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

File dans ta chambre gredin.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2011)

Grrrrrrrr Dingo va ! Continues comme ça et tu vas avoir le droit au martinet.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Octobre 2011)

Oh, Martine ! Et qui rit quand on la turlupine!


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2011)

Turlupine ! Du même acabit que concupiscent


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

La concupiscence est un terme qui désigne, dans la théologie chrétienne, le penchant à jouir des biens terrestres soit, de manière plus générale, le désir des plaisirs sensuels, assimilant la concupiscence au « foyer du péché ».


----------



## rabisse (17 Octobre 2011)

Péché(s) nous rentrent dans le corps par les cinq sens.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

Un sens à ma vie déprimante.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2011)

Mantes la jolie est très jolie en hiver.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Octobre 2011)

En hiver
Les vents t'ont poussé loin de moi
En hiver
J'ai perdu les traces de tes pas
Pour te plaire
J'attendrai que passe l'hiver en toi



_Marie-Mai_


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2011)

En toi, les anchois diffusent une délicate fragance.


----------



## Breizh44 (17 Octobre 2011)

en ce bas monde le ridicule ne tue pas


----------



## akegata (18 Octobre 2011)

ne tue pas la messager si le message te déplais


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2011)

Des plaies, j'en croise tous les matins dans les couloirs


----------



## akegata (18 Octobre 2011)

couloirs bien mal fréquentés à ce qu'il semblerait


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2011)

Il semblerait que tu ais bu toute ma bière.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2011)

Ma bière est bien au frais dans le fridge


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Octobre 2011)

Fridge est un groupe britannique de musique post-rock à tendance électronique


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2011)

Hey Lectro, nique ta mère


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Octobre 2011)

Nique ta mère est un groupe de rap qui apporte la sérénité dans les foyers.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Un foyer et la grâce de la paix.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Octobre 2011)

De la paix, Docteur Delajoux nous la promis!


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2011)

Promis, demain j'arrête...


----------



## rabisse (19 Octobre 2011)

Tronche de cake.


----------



## rabisse (19 Octobre 2011)

Cake y'a donc qui va pas.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2011)

Passe ton chemin après avoir payé ton droit de passage.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Octobre 2011)

Sage comme une image cet enfant !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2011)

Un enfant merveilleux cuit dans son jus.


----------



## rabisse (20 Octobre 2011)

Jus de merdouille dans sa terrine de gelée de cons.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2011)

Consternante, cette journée fut consternante


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Consternante cette évolution du slip.


----------



## rabisse (21 Octobre 2011)

Slip quand tu nous tiens!
Tu nous colles!


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2011)

Colles toi un timbre sur le front et jettes toi dans une boite aux lettres


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Une lettre parfaite est une lettre qui ne contient qu'une idée. Si vous avez une idée, dites-la et arrêtez-vous. C'est déjà si beau, d'avoir une idée !


----------



## thunderheart (21 Octobre 2011)

Id Est


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2011)

Est ouest


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2011)

Où est donc Ornicar.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2011)

Car il ne peut pas venir.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2011)

Venir pour me botter les fesses ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2011)

Mensonges que je me suis levé tard ce matin !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

> Un matin, l'un de de nous manquant de noir, se servit de bleu : l'impressionnisme était né.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2011)

Nez qui penche


----------



## rabisse (23 Octobre 2011)

N'amasse pas, se mouche.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

La mouche qui veut échapper au piège ne peut être plus en sûreté que sur le piège même.


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Octobre 2011)

Je m'aime, et alors?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Alors vous bâtissez des maisons, parce que les pierres, elles, durent.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2011)

Dure comme la pierre qui roule et n'amasse pas mousse !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

La mousse je l'aime mais je préfère le liquide.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2011)

Lee Kid était un redoutable bretteur


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2011)

Année révolutionnaire que 2011


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)

2011 année du lapin.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Octobre 2011)

La pinède fleurait bon la Provence


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

En Provence, le soleil se lève deux fois, le matin et après la sieste.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2011)

La sieste c'est sacré


----------



## rabisse (26 Octobre 2011)

Sacré nom de dieu de bordel de saloperie de fils de garce.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2011)

Deux fils de garce de fait chier tu m'emerdes à la fin!


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2011)

Fin larron sera vieux voleur !


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2011)

Vos leurres nous trompent tous sans coup férir


----------



## rabisse (27 Octobre 2011)

Fait rire si tout te pousse à tousser.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Octobre 2011)

tous ces amateurs commencent sérieusement à être gonflants


----------



## Old Timer (27 Octobre 2011)

Gonflants mes poumons je poussai un cri à m'en faire péter les amygdales.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

L'amygdale ou complexe amygdalien est un noyau pair situé dans la région antéro-interne du lobe temporal au sein de l'uncus.


----------



## rabisse (27 Octobre 2011)

L'un cul nu va, l'autre sans culotte.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

Une culotte mise par mon rat.


----------



## Old Timer (27 Octobre 2011)

Rabisse est notre ami.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2011)

Ah vous voyez ça comme ça au lieu de voir ça comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Ça me semble une très mauvaise idée.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2011)

Idéogrammes obscurs et abscons


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

Abscon est une commune française, située dans le département du Nord et la région Nord-Pas-de-Calais, arrondissement de Valenciennes.


----------



## akegata (29 Octobre 2011)

Va , l'ancienne , chaque pas te rapprochant un peu plus de la fin de ton histoire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

L'histoire n'est que la géographie dans le temps, comme la géographie n'est que l'histoire dans l'espace.


----------



## jesopog (30 Octobre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'histoire n'est que la géographie dans le temps, comme la géographie n'est que l'histoire dans l'espace.



Cette petite annonce d'un Juif de l'Urss de l'époque Brejnev :
« Échangerez une partie d'une longue histoire contre un morceau de géographie »


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

La géographie, ça sert à se repérer quand on voyage dehors.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Octobre 2011)

Dehors le ciel est bleu les oiseaux chantent.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Je chante faux, mais j'entends juste.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Octobre 2011)

Justice sera rendue à Just Leblanc


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Le blanc sonne comme un silence, un rien avant tout commencement.


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2011)

Commencement? Hop, par une pirouette nous voilà déjà en avant d'un bond


----------



## Old Timer (2 Novembre 2011)

Bond, James Bond.


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Casse toi morveux


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2011)

Mort veux-tu nous laisser tranquilles steuplé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2011)

C'te plaisir insouciant.


----------



## rabisse (2 Novembre 2011)

Sciant une branche, je me suis cassé la gueule.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Novembre 2011)

Gueule, qu'est qu'elle a ma gueule ?


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Novembre 2011)

Ah! Ma gueule ! Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule?


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Ma gueule non plus ne plais pas dirais t-on!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2011)

On va se faire une bonne cuite.


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Une bonne cuite c'est comme une bonne gastro, ça vient sans prévenir!


----------



## rabisse (2 Novembre 2011)

Près venir sans s'exposer beaucoup.


----------



## jonas971 (2 Novembre 2011)

Beaucoup de cons dans tous les coins, pourtant la terre est ronde.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2011)

Ronds de cuir, vous êtes partout


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2011)

Partout est l'argent, partout est le monde ruiné par l'argent.


----------



## jonas971 (3 Novembre 2011)

L'argent me permet de m'acheter un mac, donc contribue à mon bonheur.


----------



## rabisse (3 Novembre 2011)

bonne heure longtemps je me suis couché.


----------



## jonas971 (3 Novembre 2011)

Je me suis couché, et j'ai oublier de prendre une douchesiffle::rateau


----------



## rabisse (3 Novembre 2011)

Douchement douchement...
Douchement chan va le chour!


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

*Chour*; Putin c'est quoi cette expression?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2011)

Ex's pression vous me mettez.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (4 Novembre 2011)

mais t'es qu'une merde...


----------



## rabisse (4 Novembre 2011)

Mère Denis: ça c'est bien vrai ça.


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

ça ne me fais vais vraiment pas rire ce genre de conneries


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2011)

De Caunes ri souvent, en raison du jeu de Garcia dans nul part ailleurs.


----------



## rabisse (4 Novembre 2011)

Agriculture et pâturage sont les deux mamelles de la France.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

La France du Nord au Sud vous accueille.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2011)

Cueille des cerises ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

La cerise est amère au sommet du cerisier.


----------



## jonas971 (4 Novembre 2011)

Au sommet du cerisier, ce trouve, le merle qui m'a volé 2 euro


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2011)

Européen, Européenne, je vous ai compris!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2011)

J'ai compris qu'il ne suffisait pas de dénoncer l'injustice, il fallait donner sa vie pour la combattre.


----------



## jonas971 (5 Novembre 2011)

il fallait donner sa vie pour la combattre; Le monde est beau, et hors de lui, point de salut.


----------



## Ardienn (5 Novembre 2011)

Salut, sinon ça va?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2011)

Va, vis et deviens.


----------



## jonas971 (5 Novembre 2011)

Deviens ce que tu es. fais ce que toi seul peut faire.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Novembre 2011)

Faire et défaire c'est toujours travailler


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Travailler plus, toujours plus, pour gagner moins, toujours moins.


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Moins de haine, moins de guerre, moins de larmes et moins de sang; moins d'espoir d'être puissant, moins de pouvoir et moins d'argent Et plus de sentiments


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Sans timon, difficile de bouger le gouvernail


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

Ail, pour ta gouverne, je m'en contre balance de s'que tu dis.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Novembre 2011)

Tu diras à ta femme : Je t'aime.


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

-Je t'aime mon amour
-Wai bah va y je m'en fou


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2011)

Fou comme le dernier des pions.


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

On ne sais jamais ce que l'avenir nous réserve


----------



## akegata (6 Novembre 2011)

réserve moi une danse au bal des casse-pieds


----------



## jonas971 (6 Novembre 2011)

[SIZE=-1]Pieds et poings liés[/SIZE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2011)

Lier la pensée à l'acte.


----------



## Ardienn (7 Novembre 2011)

L'acte à la réussite.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2011)

Ray use it or leave it


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)

L'Italie est comme un artichaut qu'il faut manger feuille à feuille.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2011)

Place, faites place libre pour les nouvelles venues


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2011)

Venu, Vidu, Vucu


----------



## jonas971 (9 Novembre 2011)

Vécu le cucu


----------



## akegata (9 Novembre 2011)

cul-cul la praline et fleur bleu parfois je suis...


----------



## thunderheart (9 Novembre 2011)

Je suis moi en toi


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

toi tu parles !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Par le grand manitou, vive les tractopelles


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

Pelle à tarte


----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

tarte à la crème dans la tête du clown triste


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Tristana faisait la tête à Gaïta


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

Gai, t'as pas une clope.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2011)

Clopin-clopant, et je m'en vais,
Dans le soleil et dans le vent,
De temps en temps le coeur chancelle...


----------



## rabisse (10 Novembre 2011)

_Toasted_

Chancelle vers la droite gauchement.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Novembre 2011)

Gauche ment, comme la droite


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

Droite ou gauche le dilemme reste entier.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

Entier comme un oeuf frais.


----------



## Old Timer (11 Novembre 2011)

Frais comme un gardon.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2011)

Miss Terranova a de jolis doigts


----------



## akegata (11 Novembre 2011)

doigts fins et agiles sur le clavier tactile


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Tactile comme l'iPad mais ça supporte le Flash ?


----------



## jonas971 (11 Novembre 2011)

Flash se retir des navigateurs web mobiles


----------



## Ardienn (11 Novembre 2011)

Mobile ou immobile face à un requin? Telle est la question.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2011)

question inutile puisque je n'ai pas de requin


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Ma douce, viens me donner une leçon.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2011)

Le son de la couleur de tes mots


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

tes mots sont durs mon ami


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2011)

Mona mise gros sur Lisa.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2011)

Lis ça et tu m'en diras des nouvelles


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

La nouvelle critique : un sujet, un verbe, un compliment.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2011)

Un compliment vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Novembre 2011)

Laura m'a dit que j'étais amoureux.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Eux ils m'ont dit que laura mentait.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

Il mentait pour essayer d'adoucir la peine de sa mère.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Mère de sagesse qu'est la méditation


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

Acheter est meilleur marché que demander.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

Demander est question de politesse


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2011)

Poly Tess, deux personnages de l'écran, certes bien différents


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

Différents oiseaux peuvent ils cohabiter dans un même nid ?


----------



## Old Timer (13 Novembre 2011)

Ni toi ni moi est l'histoire d'elle et lui : elle s'appelle Hélène, elle est romancière ; lui s'appelle Arnaud, il est cinéaste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

Cinéaste mais à ses heures perdues.


----------



## Ardienn (14 Novembre 2011)

Perdues sont les feuilles au printemps.


----------



## Old Timer (15 Novembre 2011)

Printemps : du latin primus, premier, et tempus, temps


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Tant que les poules n'auront pas de dents, les dentistes seront peinards


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

Peinard au coin du feu mais sans pinard.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Pinard qui devrait être obligatoire


----------



## akegata (15 Novembre 2011)

obligatoire et remboursé par la sécu


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2011)

sécuité avant tout tel est le maître mot


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2011)

Motus et bouche cousue


----------



## akegata (15 Novembre 2011)

cousue de fil blanc cette histoire...


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2011)

Histoire d'être un homme heureux


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Novembre 2011)

Sans toi, la ville est morte.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2011)

morte couille ^^


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2011)

Morte est la villa, sans toit.

*Toasted!*:rateau:


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Novembre 2011)

Sans toiture, il fait froid.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Froide est la douleur de croire que la chaleur ne reviendra jamais.


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Novembre 2011)

Jamais dire jamais, c'est ce que Justin Bieber gueule tout le temps.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Novembre 2011)

Tendances du jour, tendances toujours


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Toujours ouverts, toujours veillants les yeux de mon âme.


----------



## pomme_pomme_pidou (18 Novembre 2011)

Ah, me voila dans un sale pétrin!


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Novembre 2011)

Trimbale son iPod dans les toilettes pour jouer à Angry Bird.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Novembre 2011)

Birdaille ! Ca fait mal au ventre la boustifaille !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Une boustifaille et une bonne grande sieste.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2011)

Est e ouest que manque t il à la cardinalité !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

La cardinalité est une propriété des ensembles.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2011)

Ensemble tout devient possible


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

Possible qu'un pigeon viendra te faire un gros bisous.


----------



## akegata (19 Novembre 2011)

bisou voyou dans le cou


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Novembre 2011)

Cou de canard farci !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Farci comme une belle dinde.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Novembre 2011)

Une belle dinde ou une plante tordue?


----------



## akegata (20 Novembre 2011)

plante tordue et carnivore en plus !


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Novembre 2011)

Plus de maux tu as, plus de médocs tu nécessites


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

Tu nécessites et tu devrais pendre un bon bain.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Novembre 2011)

Bon.. Ben c'est ok pour toi.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2011)

Toiture bien étanche assure de dormir comme une tanche


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2011)

tanche 'fais pas, on trouver bien une solution à ton problème d'élocution !


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2011)

Hello Cushion, where art U now ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

You know vos fleurs sont belles.


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2011)

Belle comme Kim.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2011)

Kim aime me suive.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Me suive seulement les gens qui me gusta.


----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)

...me gusta me amor

(à ceux qui connaissent rammstein )


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2011)

rammstein ?!
Kézako !?
Une marque de bière ?
Un nazi tout défraîchit ?
Une eau de toilette ?
Aide-moi parce que là, je sèche


----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)

sèche tes larmes, ça n'a aucune importance


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Novembre 2011)

Ca n'a aucune importance que de t'aimer


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2011)

Mais c'est du lourd cette musique !


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2011)

Musique s'amenuise sans muse.


----------



## Ardienn (22 Novembre 2011)

Muselé, le chien peut davantage réfléchir.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Novembre 2011)

Réflechir c'est cool


----------



## Ardienn (22 Novembre 2011)

Cool Raoul


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2011)

Raoul voit double du coup.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Novembre 2011)

Coup du lapin


----------



## akegata (24 Novembre 2011)

Le coup du lapin ça doit être terrible pour les girafe


----------



## thunderheart (24 Novembre 2011)

Jee, rafistoles moi cette vieille caisse, on dirait bien une épave de Thunderbird


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

Thunderbird excellent client mail.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Novembre 2011)

Excell en client Mail et Number en Outlook


----------



## pierre135b (24 Novembre 2011)

OutLook n'est pas bon comme service de messagerie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

Outlook n'est pas un service de messagerie, c'est un logiciel ...


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2011)

Ciel!...Que Dieu me tripote!


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

Pote age à la carotte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

La carotte donne bonne mine dit-on.


----------



## akegata (24 Novembre 2011)

ne dit-on pas plutôt qu'elle donne les cuisses rose ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2011)

Rose les fesses !... pas les cuisses!


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Novembre 2011)

Pas les cuisses et bien les fesses si elle aime les fessées


----------



## badmonkeyman (24 Novembre 2011)

Ses mains sont douces.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

ou c'est que c'est doux ?


----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

d'où viens cet inconnu qui frappe à ma porte ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2011)

Porte, Didier Porte est de retour avec Stéphane Bern


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2011)

Bern est une ville.


----------



## Ardienn (25 Novembre 2011)

Une Ville que je ne connais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

Je ne connais pas un meilleur maître que toi.


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Novembre 2011)

Un meilleur mètre que toi, mimi mathy le revendique!


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Revendique le droit dans le droit à la parole


----------



## Ardienn (26 Novembre 2011)

Ta parole contre la mienne.


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Novembre 2011)

La mienne est plus forte.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Novembre 2011)

Plus forte est l'extinction de voix selon le Boudha.


----------



## Ardienn (26 Novembre 2011)

Bouddha ou Shiva, faîtes votre choix.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2011)

Choisir son chemin


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Novembre 2011)

Son chemin chacun, sa route chacun, le message passe à ton voisin.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2011)

Ton voisin a t il un mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2011)

Un mac G4 ou G5 je m'y perds un peu.


----------



## akegata (26 Novembre 2011)

un peu de douceur dans ce monde rugueux ne serai pas du luxe


----------



## Ardienn (26 Novembre 2011)

Du luxe en veux-tu, en voilà.


----------



## iwizzz (26 Novembre 2011)

Voilà une prose remarquable!


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2011)

Remarquablement nous pouvons penser qu'il n'y aura pas d'iPad offert aux membre de macgé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)

MacGénération c'est vraiment l'essentiel du Mac en français et en belge.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2011)

Belle je vais dire deux ou trois mots doux


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2011)

Doux comme un agneau


----------



## badmonkeyman (27 Novembre 2011)

Un agneau se désaltérait dans le courant d'une onde pure, un loup survient à jeun, qui cherchait aventure et que la faim en ce lieu attirait.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2011)

Atti Ray est un grand fan d'Atti Là


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

Las de toutes ces histoires, je vais m'exiler sur une île déserte


----------



## Ardienn (28 Novembre 2011)

Déserter n'est pas une chose à faire, évincer tous ses opposants oui.


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

oui, c'est une idée, mais je préfère la plage et les cocotiers !


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2011)

Thiers est la capitale de la coutellerie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

La coutellerie arthurius, snijgerei, spécialisée en coutellerie professionnelle et artisanale, aiguisage, situé à Huissignies, Philippe Bourlet vous reçoit.


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

reçoit ce cadeau en toute bonne fois...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2011)

Foi de pilote il n'y a aucun problème dans l'avion


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Novembre 2011)

Dans l'avion, je me sens un oiseau en cage.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2011)

Cagette de fruits


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

fruits de la passion...


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Novembre 2011)

fruit de la passion, vas y Franky c'est bon, vas y Franky c'est bon, bon, bon!


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour les gens.


----------



## collodion (29 Novembre 2011)

gentiment, précautionneusement il portait sa main à son oreille droite.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

La droite est à jeter par la fenêtre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2011)

Naître sous une bonne étoile.


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Novembre 2011)

Une bonne étoile comme toi...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Décembre 2011)

Toit, mon tout, mon toit, je la refais à chaque fois


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Décembre 2011)

toi même tu sais que ce n'est pas facile


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Décembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas facile d'avoir du style


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)

Le style embaume les oeuvres.


----------



## akegata (2 Décembre 2011)

les &#339;uvres des uns sont les scandales des autres


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2011)

Autres temps, autre moeurs...


----------



## akegata (4 Décembre 2011)

m&#339;urs légères et fines dentelles, serais-ce la recette du bonheur pour vous messieurs ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2011)

Mes yeux se régaleront d'admirer tes fines dentelles


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2011)

Telle sera la règle !


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Décembre 2011)

Règles et fines dentelles, cest pas possible!


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2011)

Possible veut dire probable.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Probablement tu deviendras un jour un homme.


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Décembre 2011)

Un homme en dentelle, une femme en salopette.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2011)

Salopette et saperlipopette, Coluche dans _Arsenic et vieilles dentelles_ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2011)

danse-t-elle pour Lui ou pour Elle ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2011)

Elle a des yeux revolver.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2011)

Elle a le regard qui pu, elle a chlingué la première : elle a pété c'est foutu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

C'est foutu Lulu, tu seras en prison en moins de deux.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2011)

De de de de, mais de quoi tu parles?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

Tu parles fort bien de ce que tu connais mal ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2011)

Malhonnête, ivrogne et stupide, il s'en prend aux plus faibles.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Décembre 2011)

Plus faibles sont les risques, meilleure est l'entreprise.

_Sophocle_


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2011)

Entre prises de vues et prises de tête, la diva ne savait plus à quel sein se vouer.


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Décembre 2011)

Vouer un culte à Apple, mais c'est du n'importe de quoi. (rire)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2011)

Quoique l'on dise, il fait encore bon pour un mois de décembre


----------



## Old Timer (7 Décembre 2011)

Décembre trop beau, été dans l'eau.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Décembre 2011)

L'eau mouille mes vêtements.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Décembre 2011)

Vais te mentir encore une fois si tu me redemandes où j'étais hier soir


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2011)

soir ou matin ? qu'importe pourvu qu'on s'éclate !


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Décembre 2011)

Eclat de chocolat sur nappage à la passion


----------



## Ardienn (8 Décembre 2011)

Passionné de tout de rien.


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Décembre 2011)

Rien, il ne s'est rien passé.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Le passé est plus en plus lointain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2011)

'tain...ca finit jamais ce post ?


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

Ce post est éternel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

L'éternel comme tiers synthétisant chez Kierkegaard.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2011)

rdv au palais des glaces


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2011)

Glas... ce son me gèle.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

Gèlera ou pas il faut mettre un pull


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2011)

Pull en cachemire, elle me faisait penser à Led Zeppelin


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

Pelingre est un animal du sud de l'afrique


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

En Afrique, un ancien qui meurt, c'est une bibliothèque qui brûle.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2011)

Brûle--il ce Paris ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Numismatique ! voila c'est le mot de mon jeux de mots fleché


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

ché pas si c'est pô ma faute


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2011)

Photocopieuse de mon âme, elle était mon verso


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Mon verso me donne envie de voir mon recto.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2011)

Donne envie de voir mon recto bourrer en cette belle fente...


----------



## Old Timer (10 Décembre 2011)

fente palébrale ou fente pudendale?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Décembre 2011)

dale de béton


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Le béton me permet de m'isoler.


----------



## akegata (10 Décembre 2011)

m'isoler sur une île déserte, le rêve...


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Décembre 2011)

Le rêve des enfants, c'est de rencontrer le Père Noel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2011)

noel, le jour des commerçants.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Décembre 2011)

Commère sans qui je ne l'aurais pas su...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Décembre 2011)

FNAC ou VIRGIN ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2011)

Vierge n'est pas mon signe astronomique ! c'est sagitaire !


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2011)

Ou Virgin,
Touched for the very first time


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Time pour le thé.


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Décembre 2011)

T'es bête ou t'es bête ?


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2011)

T'es bête! Suis une bête de scène.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

fugues pour ceux qui aiment le hip hop


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2011)

Hop, je m'en vais de ce pas prendre mon Hula Hoop


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2011)

Hoops i did it again


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2011)

Again and Again Same player shoots Again


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2011)

Mais n'est pas le retour de cette vieille bourrique...


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2011)

Que la lune est belle ce soir....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Décembre 2011)

ce soir, c'est open bar !


----------



## badmonkeyman (13 Décembre 2011)

Barre lui la route, il ne faut pas qu'il aille travailler.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2011)

Travailler c'est bien !


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2011)

C'est bien de rien faire.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2011)

faire l'andouille arrêter tu dois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2011)

maitresse, une position peu enviable


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2011)

Enviable pour une éducation très particulière.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2011)

Particulièrement difficile celle là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Décembre 2011)

Lala la Schtroumph lala


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Décembre 2011)

La La Hathaway est au top!


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2011)

disait-il en se grattant les fesses


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2011)

Festoyons mes amis !
C'est bientôt le début d'une nouvelle année !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)

Anée de givre, année de fruits.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2011)

Fruhe ich bin


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

bin ou trash where is la poubelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

La poubelle est le meilleur des accessoires de rangement.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

man-man t'as pas vu mes chaussettes


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

zetes pas très fins vous ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2011)

Vouvoiement ou tutoiement, qu'importe pourvu qu'elle soit belle !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

Belle, belle, belle, comme le jour


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2011)

Journaux du jour, mauvaises nouvelles du jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2011)

Journalistes, pantins du Pouvoir ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

Voir ou ne pas voir telle est la question !


----------



## macpan (17 Décembre 2011)

la question.. soumettons les y tous et sans mollir!


----------



## akegata (18 Décembre 2011)

est croulant celui qui ne peux pas compter sur son fondement


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

fond dément peut-être mais le look déchire


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Des Chyrgromuhks avançaient dans la plaine, enhardis pour défier Cixi et la cité d'Eckmühl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

Eckmühl, c'est une nouvelle variété de fruit de mer ?


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

De mère, les Chyrgromuhks n'en avaient qu'une et Cixi en était le fruit maudit


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2011)

Mot dit maudit maux dit.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2011)

dit moi ce que tu manges je te dirai qui tu es


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

Audi ou traban?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Audi.

Aston Martin ou Jaguar ?


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

J'a gare toujours en double file


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2011)

File dans ta chambre


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

tâche ambre, c'est douteux!


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Doux teuf teuf que faisait rugir ce bi-cylindre


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

si l'indre et loir rugit, je m'tire au saskatchewan


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

saskatchewan: traduction de "sa se cache où" en Québécois.​


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

eh be quoi j'vous préviens  n'aurez pas ldernier mot


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

mots de nos cerveaux, vous sortez sans mot piper


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

Piper Hedisick, up!


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2011)

Up and down, up and down, on the beat y'all 
Like a pony would, pony would


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2011)

Woodstock, 3 days of peace and music


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

end music: requiem


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2011)

requiem pour un con


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2011)

le concombre, moi je le mange sans sauce.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2011)

Sans saucisse cent patates


----------



## macpan (18 Décembre 2011)

cent saucisses aussi, sans souci ça se sait c'est sensass

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

sensass ce petit telescopage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

Du télescopage temporel concernant.


----------



## macpan (20 Décembre 2011)

concert nantais, récital germanopratin, ou boeuf sur le toit
the show is going on 
et point le dernier mot du jeu de thunderheart
n'est écrit...


----------



## akegata (20 Décembre 2011)

écrit vain de l'écrivain en mal d'inspiration


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

L&#8217;inspiration vient en travaillant.


----------



## Ardienn (21 Décembre 2011)

Travailler en sifflotant.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Décembre 2011)

Tant qu'on a du travail on peut siffler


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

On peut siffler mais pas somnoler.


----------



## Old Timer (22 Décembre 2011)

Somnoler dans la douceur du duvet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Décembre 2011)

duvez en petite quantité pour éviter l'ivresse !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

L'ivresse ne m'apporte que des ennuis.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2011)

nuire à la santé, c'est le propre de la cigarette


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)

La cigarette est la prière de notre temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Décembre 2011)

Température en baisse, n'oublie pas ta laisse !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2011)

Laisse béton la neige


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Décembre 2011)

n'ai-je donc pas ton respect ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Décembre 2011)

pectoral est ce bien nécessaire ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2011)

Nez c'est certainement l'accessoire le plus utile de l'oenologue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2011)

log : le petit fichier texte ami de l'administrateur


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Décembre 2011)

Tra(c)teur est un outil de jardin.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2011)

Jardin Alexandre est parait-il un écrivain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Décembre 2011)

vin : produit agro-alimentaire français qui s'exporte beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Beaucoup d'entre nous vivent en pleine souffrance.


----------



## macpan (27 Décembre 2011)

France terre d'écueil


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2011)

Hey ! Cueille vite ces fruits avant qu'ils ne pourrissent sur pied !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Le pied de la poule ne tue jamais ses enfants.


----------



## Ardienn (29 Décembre 2011)

Enfant aujourd'hui, adulte demain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2011)

2 mains 2 pieds, un humain standard.


----------



## Ardienn (29 Décembre 2011)

Standard and poor's est l'une des trois principales agences de notations.


----------



## macpan (29 Décembre 2011)

'tation de pas perdre le triple A!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Aimer savoir est humain, savoir aimer est divin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Décembre 2011)

dis vingt fois anticonstitutionnellement très vite pour voir ?!


----------



## Pamoi (30 Décembre 2011)

pourvoir au bien-être de son peuple est la volonté du leader suprême Kim Jong Un


----------



## macpan (30 Décembre 2011)

*qu'un jonc in*cessament ploie certes mais point ne rompt!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

Ne rompt pas les ponts sinon tu finis avec Raymond.


----------



## macpan (30 Décembre 2011)

crème onctueuse vaut mieux que raie honteuse


----------



## Ardienn (31 Décembre 2011)

Hier soir, tu as dû faire un cauchemar.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2011)

Le cauchemar est l'épreuve nécessaire du rêve, sa première incarnation.


----------



## macpan (31 Décembre 2011)

Nation, par Gare du Nord ou Montparnasse?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2012)

Montparnasse, 2 minutes d'arrêt


----------



## macpan (2 Janvier 2012)

Arrêtez! Je vous demande de vous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2012)

Vous êtes un imposteur monsieur.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2012)

Monsieur en reprendra bien une petite ?


----------



## macpan (2 Janvier 2012)

petite petite si tu t'imagines


----------



## Old Timer (2 Janvier 2012)

t'imagine meme pas ce que je ressens pour toi.


----------



## macpan (2 Janvier 2012)

pour toi xava xava durer toujours...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2012)

toujours de bonne humeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

"meurs donc créature infernale"


----------



## macpan (3 Janvier 2012)

n'allez surtout pas croire tout ce que prétendent ces mécréants démoniaques!


----------



## macpan (3 Janvier 2012)

maille allant droit  maille allant vers...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

Vers l'avant en allant droit vers ...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2012)

Vers quelle destination aller : Bruges, Amsterdam, Paris ? J'optais finalement pour Anvers.


----------



## Ardienn (3 Janvier 2012)

Envers et contre tous il fit son choix, alors que nous nous destinions plutôt à aller à...


----------



## macpan (3 Janvier 2012)

envers et contre tousse le bacillaire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

téléscopage en core un je recolle les morceaux:


pillouti a dit:


> Envers et contre tous il fit son choix, alors que nous nous destinions plutôt à aller à...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais plus quel mot il faut reprendre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

Ciel ! c'est pas un logiciel ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2012)

Logiciel de comptabilité


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

Billy Thé...Il aurait pas inventé un truc ce gars ?


----------



## Xman (4 Janvier 2012)

Gar(s)e à toi !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Janvier 2012)

Tou a oune clope mon pote ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Janvier 2012)

potée aux choux


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2012)

Chou blanc, pas un seul point au tarot ce soir.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2012)

Suarez est un footballeur controversé.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2012)

Con trop versé dans le verre ça déborde


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Ça déborde il faut vite mettre les pâtes.


----------



## macpan (5 Janvier 2012)

les patibulaires ont bon fond ... en général


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2012)

Angers Néral, curieuse association citronnée


----------



## macpan (5 Janvier 2012)

Si trop née pas assez vécue?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Assez vécu pour aujourd'hui monsieur.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2012)

Mon scieur de bois s'est coupé un doigt.


----------



## Xman (5 Janvier 2012)

Un doigt de XO....mais dans quel sens ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2012)

Sens est une commune française, chef-lieu d'arrondissement


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Un arrondissement n'est pas une ville.


----------



## macpan (6 Janvier 2012)

vil coyote est un personnage créé par Chuck Jones


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Janvier 2012)

Thé ou café ?


----------



## macpan (7 Janvier 2012)

Qu'à fait Bonny pour Clyde et réciproquement?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Menteur, je t'ai vu dans ce bar


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Ce bar à tapas est parfait pour mes amis bobos.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Bobo, j'ai très mal


----------



## macpan (7 Janvier 2012)

bobologie: médecine superficielle


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

Ciel ! Mon mari !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)

Le mari, le précieux mari ! personnage indispensable à la solidité des liaisons adultères.


----------



## macpan (8 Janvier 2012)

terre de feu ou eau de feu?


----------



## Ardienn (9 Janvier 2012)

Feutre indélébile et tableau blanc ne feront pas ménage simple.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Simple comme bonjour.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

journée sous la pluie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Pluie du matin n&#8217;arrête pas le pèlerin.


----------



## macpan (9 Janvier 2012)

Le rhin nous a protégé de tchernobyl


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Janvier 2012)

bil ou boule tel est le titre de la bande dessinée


----------



## macpan (9 Janvier 2012)

sine qua non, la solution?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

scions, scions, scions du bois!


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

bois sans soif


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

La soif s'en va en buvant.


----------



## Ardienn (11 Janvier 2012)

En buvant mon verre, je pense au prochain.


----------



## macpan (11 Janvier 2012)

au prochain arrêt, terminus?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Janvier 2012)

minus tu es tout petit


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2012)

Peu Ti Punch, peu mal au crâne


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2012)

crane d'oeuf


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Janvier 2012)

Oeuf et misme (vous aurez compris)


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Janvier 2012)

Prisonnier du moindre effort


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2012)

Hey Fortuné, t'aurais pas vu Doumé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Mais d'ou tu me parles jeune amérindien.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2012)

Amer Indien tu seras lorsque point de bois tu ne trouveras.


----------



## Xman (13 Janvier 2012)

Trou verras ..... le lendemain si la veille trop bu


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2012)

buche de noël


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2012)

No Hell No Heaven


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2012)

Veni vidi vici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

vicissitude littéraire ce sujet je trouve...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Janvier 2012)

trouve ce que tu penses trouver, faut il tout d'abord commencer à le chercher


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

chez petit_louis, à manger et à boire à toute heure !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2012)

Heure de prendre l'apéro.


----------



## Ardienn (15 Janvier 2012)

Apéro à toute heure.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2012)

Heureusement que nous sommes le week-end


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Le week-end me mal à la tête.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2012)

Tête à claques


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2012)

claquette, un vrai sport ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2012)

Sporgersi E pericoloso


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

padromagi i cavalli


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2012)

Cavalli, marque de luxe Italienne


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2012)

Italienne comme Monica Belluci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

ou comme Carla


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2012)

Carla Bruni Sarkozy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Sarkozy le président de tous les Français.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

ah bon, de tous les français  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Les Français aiment la France, c'est vrai, mais jamais la même.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

on peut aimer la France ...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2012)

La France tu l'aimes ou tu la quitte :rateau:


----------



## Xman (17 Janvier 2012)

Quitte ne me pas !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

Quitter, on est beaucoup à l'avoir fait, pour différentes raisons


----------



## macpan (17 Janvier 2012)

raison de rappeler le sujet (depuis qq temps j'ai du mal à suivre...):


thunderheart a dit:


> sur l'exemple de ce vieux jeu des temps reculés (éculés ?), se pratiquant dans les cours d'école ou au bistrot (ou ailleurs), chaque participant doit commencer sa phrase (ou sa question) par le dernier mot du participant précédent.
> 
> La phonétique est possible, comme "Tu vas bien Jean ?" -> "J'en ai marre" -> "Marabout"...
> 
> ...


à suivre donc


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2012)

Oncle Benz, le riz qui ne colle jamais


----------



## macpan (17 Janvier 2012)

à mais je ne vous permets pas!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

Pataton ou pâtes aux oeufs ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2012)

Eux ne l'ont jamais vu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

que n'ont-ils pas vu ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

Vulcania, pas très loin de Clermont Ferrand


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

Ferrand, comme le Maréchal ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

des logis, comme Maréchal


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

Maréchal des logis chef Cruchot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

chef cuisinier


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Cuisiniez moi ce jeune homme.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Homme ni soit qui mal y pense.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Penser, je pense donc je suis


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Suis-je celui que tu penses ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

Penser sans une dose minimale de kawa, c'est impossible


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2012)

Impossible a réaliser. mais comme il ne le savait pas, il à réussi


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2012)

Ray Ustinov n'était pas le frère de Peter Ustinov.


----------



## macpan (20 Janvier 2012)

rustine of life: whisky?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2012)

Oui Skip est une marque de lessive


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

Civet est un produit dérivé du lapin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

lapin : posé par une nana


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Une nana qui ne fait pas trop de grabuge.


----------



## macpan (21 Janvier 2012)

pas trop de gras: bouge ton boule!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2012)

Boule ta bille (pas Roule ta bille hein :love, comme tout  amateur de carambole.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)

Carambole, formidable jeu.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2012)

Je confirme que c'est un excellent jeu la carambole


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)

La carambole, la belle étoile.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2012)

Hey toi, le blogueur fou, il est bien ton dernier billet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Ce billet doux plié cherche une adresse de fleur.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2012)

Fleurimont aime beaucoup les publications de Raphaëlle Billetdoux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Billetdoux n'est pas un prénom jeune homme.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

L'homme de main sorti son arme


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2012)

ARM est supporté par Debian


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Debian GNU/Linux est une distribution libre du système d'exploitation GNU/Linux.


----------



## macpan (25 Janvier 2012)

nux vomica 9ch conseillé pour la gueule de bois


----------



## Le Mascou (26 Janvier 2012)

Bois, mais ne renverse pas une seule goutte.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2012)

Goûtes moi ce délicieux whisky tourbé Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Mmh les délicieux cookies.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

Où ki sont les toutous à sa mémère ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Sa mémère avait des problèmes avec son fils.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2012)

Son fils n'était qu'une grande brute


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2012)

Brute de forme


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Haut de forme


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Haut de forme



Pffffff c'est pas le bon sens !!!!! 


Forme en tortue


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

La tortue est la plus sage car elle transporte sa maison.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2012)

Maison Alfort existe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Existe-tu mon bon vieil arbre.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2012)

le vieil arbre devant sa maison le gênait, il décida donc de le couper


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

Coupe moi ces oignons morveux.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2012)

Morveux, ils l'étaient assurément ces satanés gamins.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Gamin ... gamin ... allez viens ... tu vas pas rester tout seul dans ce bois ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2012)

Ce bois derrière chez moi, j'y avais ma cabane


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Ma cabane au fond du jardin.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2012)

Du jardin ou je récolte tous mes légumes bio


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bioman, une série à gros moyens, pour de grosses ambitions !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2012)

Ambitions, il y a 5 ans j'en connais qui n'en manquait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

Le pas de l'homme reste lunaire.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2012)

Lunaire, peut s'employer pour une expédition ou un calendrier


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Calendrier : il perd ses feuilles en toutes saisons.


----------



## LeProf (5 Février 2012)

C'est son amour-propre qu'il a perdu à trop vouloir lécher les bottes !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2012)

Des bottes de moto, qui semaient la terreur dans toute la région.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)

La région est terriblement pauvre.


----------



## LeProf (5 Février 2012)

Pauvre de nous, l'hiver est là !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2012)

Hélas répétait le pauvre homme, tout est perdu


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2012)

dudule haïssait ses parents : pourquoi lui avaient ils donné un prénom si ridicule ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2012)

Ridicules et précieuses, elles promenaient d'un air détaché leurs paupières fardées.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2012)

Fardée comme elle était, je me doutais bien qu'elle n'allait pas à la messe


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2012)

Mesquine et futile, elle s'en allait d'un pas décidé vers sa prochaine forfaiture


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2012)

La forfaiture désigne une faute grave accomplie en dehors des règles édictées.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2012)

Dictée ! Nous étions à peine assis que le mot avait résonné dans la salle de classe.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2012)

Classification périodique des éléments ou table de ...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2012)

de Mendeleïev, du nom du chimiste russe


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2012)

Rusty James est un film de FF Coppola, mais il me semble qu'il y avait un personnage de fiction célèbre dénommé Rusty


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2012)

Rusty avait un chien dénommé Rintintin. Lequel inspira un chien très bête j'ai nommé


----------



## LeProf (10 Février 2012)

Non mais quelle idée de laisser les fenêtres ouvertes avec un temps pareil !!!


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2012)

Pas Ray ! Ne me dit pas que lui aussi


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Si, on l'a pris la main dans le sac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Le sac de bière en redemande une.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Une baffe ! Je crois que c'est tout ce qu'il mérite après le tour qu'il vient de me jouer.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2012)

Joues hey toi qui rêvasse devant les phylactères


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2012)

Sum eight and two to guess the number of your fingers


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

Finger in the nose.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2012)

Nose frozen


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2012)

Frozen ... On pourrait revenir au français.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Février 2012)

Français, Française, je vous écoute


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Ecoutez-moi, nous sommes lundi, que lundi Bouhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

Bouhhhhhhh les Isotopes.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Hiiii Zotop est devenu un vrai clone de Zorglub


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

Zorglub est un personnage de fiction créé par André Franquin et Greg.


----------



## macpan (13 Février 2012)

et grégaires ils s'en allaient au champ bêlant (au chambellan?)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)

Chambellan ou plutôt Chamberlain.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

L'imbécile que je suis a oublié le pain.


----------



## macpan (13 Février 2012)

Où Blier le pain du buffet froid l'a-t-il mis?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Mis au rencard dans la chambre froide.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Février 2012)

Froide comme un mammouth


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2012)

Mammouth et Piston me font bien activer les zygomatiques


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

Ma tique est tombée ce matin. Dommage je m'y étais bien habitué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

Tué par le temps qui passe, voilà qui me convient !


----------



## macpan (14 Février 2012)

On vient de s'en prendre pour 5 ans... bis?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

ambivalence de l'être humain


----------



## macpan (14 Février 2012)

trumain capote : un sacré lascar!


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2012)

las, car il avait beaucoup travaillé au cours de cette longue journée


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2012)

Joues René, c'est ton tour


----------



## LeProf (14 Février 2012)

Tournicoti Tournicoton ..... c'était le bon temps du Manège enchanté


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2012)

En chant tellurien, rien ne vaut les polyphonies


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Ni dieu ni maître


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2012)

Ni maîtres qui pensent à moi.


----------



## macpan (17 Février 2012)

Qui pend? C'ta moi d'vous l'dire: le condamné à mort à Singapour. En général le vendredi matin.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Au matin, bois le vin blanc. Le rouge au soir, pour faire le sang


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2012)

Le sang coulait le long de mon bras, je poussais mon vélo en pleurant pour rentrer à la maison.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

Maison pauvre, voie riche.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2012)

Reach Out, Touch Faith


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2012)

Fais Sier ce froid glacial !


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2012)

Al Capone était un bandit redouté


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Redouté mais pas par l'alcool.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

Là, l'col de ma chemise est déchiré, tu peux le recoudre ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)

Recoudre mon pull, jamais !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2012)

Jamais! C'est ce qu'elle m'a dit quand je lui ai demandé de m'épouser. Puis elle est partie en riant.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Février 2012)

Riant telle une mouette


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

La mouette et le chat.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Février 2012)

Chat botté


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2012)

Beauté éphémère, laideur éternelle...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2012)

eternel signifie sans début ni fin. qui a toujours existé et qui existera toujours. Ca donne le tournis quand on y pense trop


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2012)

Trop petit, trop grand, infiniment petit, infiniment grand, cela donne vraiment le tournis


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2012)

One more Time


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2012)

Time is on my side, oh yes it is


----------



## macpan (25 Février 2012)

Yes it is, since you're under my thumb.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

My thumb is up et le votre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Février 2012)

Votre thumb est bien up moi il est up aussi


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2012)

Aussies are fuckin' good reef surfers


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Surfer sur un site en français.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Surfer sur une vague


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Une vague de plaisir envahit mon esprit.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Mon esprit est ailleurs. Pas souvent dans mon corps.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2012)

Corneille, auteur et chanteur


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Eure-et-Loir est un département français. C'est l'un des six départements formant la région Centre et son chef-lieu est Chartres. Son numéro est le 28


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

28 Semaines plus tard Il y a six mois, un terrible virus a décimé l'Angleterre et a transformé presque toute la population en monstres sanguinaires. 
Les forces américaines d'occupation ayant déclaré que l'infection a été définitivement vaincue, la reconstruction du pays peut maintenant commencer. 
Don a survécu à ces atroces ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Atroce ce nouveau logo.


----------



## macpan (28 Février 2012)

vos logorrhées me laissent froid


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2012)

Froid fut cet hiver, surtout pour ceux qui n'ont pas de maison


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Février 2012)

Sommelier est l'homme qui apporte du vin


----------



## Powerdom (29 Février 2012)

Vin du matin, fait pisser loin.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2012)

Loin mais trop j'ai pas envie que tu m'atteignes.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Février 2012)

Teigne. Se dit d'une personne méchante. C'est une vraie teigne celui là.


----------



## macpan (29 Février 2012)

lui là, l'a pas l'air franc du collier


----------



## Powerdom (29 Février 2012)

Liez moi ces margoulins et en fond de cale pour le reste de la traversée, je ne veux plus les voir.


----------



## macpan (29 Février 2012)

plus les voir ni les sentir, une infection ces lascars


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Ces lascars ne vont plus jamais faire de mal.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Deux mâles, moi qui voulait deux femelles.


----------



## macpan (2 Mars 2012)

lait de femelles, on va pas en faire un fromage


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

Frô, Mage. il avait un drôle de prénom pour un drôle de métier.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2012)

Métier d'avenir, chômeur


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

c. v.: certificat de vertu?


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Mars 2012)

Tu veux jouer avec moi ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2012)

Moi non et toi tu es gaucher ou droitier ?


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2012)

Droitier, enfin ça dépend de quel coté de la glace tu te places


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2012)

Place Stanislas. C'est la que j'ai rendez vous avec un autre membre de macgé


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2012)

MacGé, c'est génial


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

G c'est Génial, H c'est Hype, i c'est Irrésistible, J c'est Jouissif...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2012)

Jouis Cif Addict... chez toi ça va briller


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Allumé le feu, s'égosillait l'artiste devant ses fans


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mars 2012)

Fantastique est ce nouvel iPad 3


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2012)

iPad 3, iPhone 5, jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils dans cette course à l'échalotte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

L'échalote est une plante bulbeuse de la famille des Amaryllidacées.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2012)

Ammare Lydacée au poteau, nous allons lui chatouillers les petons


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Les Petons Carrières SPRL.


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

SPRL comme "Société Privée à Responsabilité Limitée "


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

Limitée, limitée, de quel droit vous vous permettez de mattribuer cet adjectif alors que je suis un garçon ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mars 2012)

garçon ou fille peut importe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Peu importe tu auras quand même du canard ce soir.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

Ce soir c'est la fin de mes vacances


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2012)

Vacances, c'est comme les RTT, connais pas :mouais:


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

pas la peine de frimer non plus


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2012)

Plus tu frimes, plus tu te fripes


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2012)

Friperies, ce genre de boutique va ré-ouvrir avec la crise.


----------



## meskh (5 Mars 2012)

Crise de rires, voire crise de nerfs ...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2012)

Nerfs d'acier ! Il en faut avec tout ce stress


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

Stress est un rappeur Suisse que j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2012)

J'aime bien tes fesses.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mars 2012)

Est-ce que c'est à moi que tu dis ça


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2012)

ça plane pour moi moi moi moi


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2012)

Moi je ne pense qu'a moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

La lambada est une danse et un genre musical du Brésil.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2012)

Brésil, terre de favelas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2012)

fave'l'avoir avec son bustier : à croquer !!!


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2012)

à croquer des pommes toute la journée, il a fini par acheter un mac.


----------



## macpan (9 Mars 2012)

cheter un mac ça chamais!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)

Chamais je ne donnerai le mot de passe.


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2012)

Passes ton chemin, il n'y a plus rien à voir.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Voir Vesoul, puisque tu voulais voir Vesoul


----------



## macpan (10 Mars 2012)

voir Vesoul à force ça me saoûle


----------



## Fredo44 (10 Mars 2012)

saoûle, que c'est bon la soul music !!!!


----------



## macpan (10 Mars 2012)

saoûle music ou chansons à boire


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Boire un petit coup c'est agreaaaable, boire un petit coup c'est tout


Désolé de vous avoir mis cette chanson à la con dans la tête pour la journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

c'est tout ce que tu as à dire ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Mars 2012)

dire ou ne pas dire, telle est la question


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

Thionville est situé dans la Meuse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

La Doller se déverse dans l'Ill à Mulhouse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Mulhouse - Retrouvez toutes les informations nécessaires à la préparation de votre séjour.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

Séjour sympathique dans la capitale Alsacienne


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

L'Alsacienne m'avait demandé une Flammekueche mais je n'avais pas de four.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

Deux fournées chaque jour, sa petite entreprise ne connaît pas la crise


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

Christophe était un être charmant...mais tout le monde évitait de lui parler


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Parler mais ne pas manger mon petit louis.


----------



## macpan (11 Mars 2012)

manger mon petit Louis, ça aide à vivre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

on ne peut vivre sans manger ...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

M'man j'ai faim quand c'est qu'on mange? T'as préparé quoi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Quoi tu veux un Lexomil ?


----------



## LeProf (12 Mars 2012)

Lexo mit le couteau dans l'oeil de son voisin, ce qui ne lui arrangea pas le portrait.


----------



## macpan (13 Mars 2012)

pas le porc, très peu pour moi


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2012)

Moiteur sensuelle de tes replis charnels


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Neils Amstrong a mis le premier un pied sur la lune


----------



## macpan (13 Mars 2012)

l'alunissage est toujours sujet à polémiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

miq n'a aucun rapport Mickey.

Par contre, concernant Donald...


----------



## macpan (13 Mars 2012)

donne Aldo et t'es mort


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

Mort ce soir le lion.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Lion est un système informatique performant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

Menteur !
En plus ca pue, c'est pas libre !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Lis Bredin, tu seras moins sot


----------



## LeProf (14 Mars 2012)

Sot ! Espèce de sot !!!... se dit Lexo dans son fort intérieur. Tu aurais du lui crever les deux yeux.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

eux s'en souviennent bien d'ailleurs. Ils y ont passé la nuit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

Nuit-on à la planète en ne mangeant que de la viande ?


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Vi and what else ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

Elle s'est fait très mal en tombant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

Ton banc n'a rien dans la rue : sa place est dans un parc.


----------



## macpan (14 Mars 2012)

park avenue c'est plutôt cossu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

cossume rois pièce : sinon on ne rentrera pas dans les soirées de l'ambassadeur


----------



## macpan (14 Mars 2012)

Sade, heureux quand t'as mal


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Malotrou, tu n'es qu'un malotrus


----------



## macpan (14 Mars 2012)

l'autruche j'adore, avec des frites et un coca


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

la cocarde est un symbole français


----------



## LeProf (15 Mars 2012)

"Française, français... je vous ai compris !"


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mars 2012)

prison de fer


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2012)

Fer de lance de l'industrie de comptoir, le demi va peut-être suivre l'augmentation effrénée des tarifs de l'essence...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

les sens en émoi


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2012)

Et moi je dis qu'elle n'a pas de culotte


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Ote moi cette culotte


----------



## Tomravioli (15 Mars 2012)

Culotte certe, mais culotte de cheval !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2012)

che Val d'Aoste est un très bon chambon !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2012)

J'sens bon ce matin, j'me suis astiqué


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Québec c'est une belle ville


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2012)

Ville qui roule n'amasse pas mousse.


----------



## LeProf (15 Mars 2012)

Mouss.....aka, j'adore ce plat


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2012)

Plat ?! Genre quand tu fais le flop&#8230;


----------



## macpan (15 Mars 2012)

floppée d'incapables non mais j'vous jure


----------



## LeProf (15 Mars 2012)

Jurrassik Park : rêve ou réalité ?


----------



## macpan (15 Mars 2012)

littéraire mais pas verbeux


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)

Beuh, tu en a fumé beaucoup ?


----------



## macpan (15 Mars 2012)

mais beaucoup c'est combien?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Zéro, ecrit en rouge, tout en haut à droite de ma copie.


----------



## LeProf (16 Mars 2012)

Copie blanche ! Tu n'avais peut-être plus de stylo ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2012)

Still obvious ! c'mon take it easy


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Eh zi va oh, calme ta joie toi


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mars 2012)

Toile à matelas


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Ma teula, il l'avait pris en pleine gueule. Faut pas trop me chercher quand même.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Car des ressortissants de l'est sont venu et ont embarqués tous les iPad


----------



## Tomravioli (16 Mars 2012)

Pas d'Ipad, Pas d'chocolat !


----------



## macpan (16 Mars 2012)

collation frugale mais bienvenue pour ces pélerins éreintés


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Tes pèlerins t'avais qu'à les laisser au bord de la route, je veux pas les voir chez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2012)

Moi c'est un peu comme chez toi.


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

et toi le à matelas disait Gotlib


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2012)

Liebe disch me disait la jolie teutonne


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2012)

La jolie teutonne avait de jolis petons


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

peut-on se fier à l'os qui dort?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2012)

Dormir il est l'heure. Aller se coucher tu iras.


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

irascibles et rosses! Se farcir ce ramassi de soudards, un pur sacerdoce


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

Ostéopathe, cela m'est revenu d'un coup. J'ai rendez vous demain.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Demain c'est loin, terminons ce dimanche


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2012)

Dis, Manchette ça te parle ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

Parles d'abord, on vera ensuite!


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2012)

Ensuite, tu vas revoir tes prétentions à la baisse.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

Baisse la cadence Maxence.


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

Maxence, un prénom qui n'est plus trop à la mode.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2012)

Modalités de paiement... rien que d'y penser, il y en a un qui tremble... le larfeuille


----------



## macpan (18 Mars 2012)

oeil pour oeil croc pour croc


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

crochète la porte et voit ce qu'il s'y trouve derrière... peut-être trouveras-tu ce que tu cherches depuis si longtemps.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

Oust ! Fichez moi le camp de là


----------



## LeProf (19 Mars 2012)

La Si Do .... Fa Sol Do Si Do La bémol


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2012)

bémol, son étrange qui tient en 2 syllabes


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

Si l'abbesse m'avait demandé j'y serais allé


----------



## macpan (19 Mars 2012)

Aléoutiennes, îles proches du Kamtchatka, haut lieu de l'esclavage des Aléoutes et de l'exploitation de masse, de la peau de loutre


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2012)

outre le vent, le froid peu devenir un ennemi


----------



## LeProf (20 Mars 2012)

ennemi du bien, ennemi du mal, tout est question de subjectivité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

Ctivité est un faux ami de chtulhu


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2012)

J'tu lu chi chavais chu :mouais::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

Chute on t'entend fort.


----------



## LeProf (20 Mars 2012)

Fort heureusement, il vaut mieux l'entendre que le voir !


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2012)

Voir Venise et mourir


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2012)

Mou rire vaut mieux que dure tronche


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2012)

On Che dit que des fois tu devrais te taire. Chi non cha va toi ?


----------



## LeProf (20 Mars 2012)

toi toi mon toi ... toi toi mon tout mon moi ... ça te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2012)

J'ose te dire que cela me fait penser à Elli Medeiros.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

Medeiros est une chanson qui a connue moins de succès que "Mets de l'huile !"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

L'huile du fouet est le meilleur remède contre les crampes de la paresse.


----------



## macpan (20 Mars 2012)

aies de l'huile, ça peut toujours servir pour faire tourner le bazar


----------



## macpan (20 Mars 2012)

"mot ultime ludique n'est pas subartistique" (slogan)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Subartistique, slogan je prends quoi comme mot ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2012)

Moteur V8, 32 soupapes, 5.0L de cylindrée.


----------



## macpan (21 Mars 2012)

macpan a dit:


> si l'indre et loir rugit, je m'tire au saskatchewan


bis pour un ptit coup de fatigue


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2012)

Iguane des îles Galápagos.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2012)

Les îles Galápagos, aussi appelées archipel de Colón.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2012)

On ne sait jamais trop ou elles se situent toutes ces îles ou vivent des animaux étranges.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2012)

Etrange comme la bêtise.


----------



## macpan (23 Mars 2012)

tizi ouzou c'est par où?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2012)

Ou ai je bien pu poser ce satané iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

iPhone batterie et sa batterie plate.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2012)

At, je le disais il y a bien longtemps, mais le arobase à repris le dessus


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Dessus ou en dessous même plaisir.


----------



## macpan (25 Mars 2012)

plaisir  d'a   mûûûûûr...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Mûr comme une vielle prune.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mars 2012)

Pruneau d'Agen


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2012)

À jeun depuis 50 jours, il ne restait plus grand chose de Bobby Sands, mais il tiendrait jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

au bout du comptoir trainait un bol de cacahuète.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

Un bol de cacahuète ou je plongeais mes doigts. Puis je relachais les cacahuètes en me rappelant que c'est dans ces bols de cacahuètes que l'on trouve le plus de traces d'urines différentes...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Différentes idées sont possible sauf la mienne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

"Mienne" c'est le 2ème prénom de ma femme


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

Ma femme ne vient jamais au bar de macgé.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2012)

MacG n'est pas toujours un endroit très fréquentable.


----------



## LeProf (27 Mars 2012)

Fréquentable il ne l'était pas. C'est ce qu'il pensa en relisant Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

Terminus tout le monde descend


----------



## LeProf (27 Mars 2012)

Des cents pas qu'il envisagea, il n'en fit pourtant qu'un.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé


----------



## macpan (28 Mars 2012)

plaisir d'a mûûûr..;


----------



## meskh (29 Mars 2012)

Mûres réflexions ou prises de tête, notre avenir est assuré, soyez-en convaincus


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2012)

20 culs, ca fait une belle partouze.
:rose:


----------



## LeProf (29 Mars 2012)

partouze ?? ... ce terme n'est plus d'actualité, maintenant il faut dire "partie fine"


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Fine de champagne pour accompagner la partie fine


----------



## LeProf (29 Mars 2012)

Partie fine, fine de champagne, on tourne en rond.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2012)

Rond comme une queue de pelle.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Pelle roulée au cours d'une partie fine avec un certain dominique


----------



## LeProf (30 Mars 2012)

Dominique, nique, nique, s'en allait tout simplement....


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

Menteur, je n'étais meme pas au courant que ces filles étaient des prostituées


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2012)

Pro si tu es, moins amateur tu es


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2012)

Es-tu vraiment celui que tu prétends être ??


----------



## LeProf (30 Mars 2012)

Etre ou ne pas ... hum pardon, je m'égare.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)

Je m'égare mais j'ai peur du noir.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

Du noir bien serré c'est mon premier geste du matin


----------



## macpan (30 Mars 2012)

est du matin, nord du soir


----------



## LeProf (31 Mars 2012)

soir c'est noir... il n'y a plus d'espoir.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2012)

Plus d'espoir pour les générations futur


----------



## meskh (31 Mars 2012)

Futur pianiste, il s'est cassé les 10 doigts en tombant de son piano ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2012)

Un piano, une jeune fille et une machine à écrire, pour avoir un bon usage, doivent avoir été travaillés.


----------



## meskh (31 Mars 2012)

Travaillés ? Même pour la jeune fille ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

fille au père


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Avril 2012)

Opération ninja du XXIème siècle.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2012)

clé de voute


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

clé de voute, est une association qui organise des chantiers internationaux de réhabilitation de vieux monuments avec des participants bénévoles


----------



## thunderheart (2 Avril 2012)

Ben et Vol ram'nez votre fraise


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

Fraises, les meilleures sont les françaises


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2012)

Les Françaises sont de vrais chaudasses.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

Ce Corentin doit avoir un problème avec la gente féminine.


----------



## macpan (2 Avril 2012)

nino rota, nino ferrer, des pointures dans leur univers respectif


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Respectif - la définition du mot respectif : Source Académie Française, Emile Littré.


----------



## macpan (3 Avril 2012)

Mille litres évidemment ça fait tout de suite un mètre cube


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2012)

Un cube ça fait mal.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

mal fait, tout le travail est a recommencer


----------



## meskh (4 Avril 2012)

Recommencer, c'est défaire, faire pour refaire


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Fer à cheval perdu au bord de la route


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2012)

Route 66, la légende...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Légende sur laquelle j'ai roulé trois semaines...


----------



## macpan (5 Avril 2012)

mène de Chicago à L A ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)

L.A. Noire un super jeu.


----------



## macpan (5 Avril 2012)

perds-je gros à toujours vouloir plus?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Avril 2012)

Vouloir plus donc travailler plus : concept fumeux.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Fumes Heu boudiou


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Boudiou grommelait la grosse marchande de melon sur le bord de la route.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Root ! T'es root toi ! essaies un peu # rm -Rf /*


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

* se reporter à l'annexe en fin de document.


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

"M'enfin?!"
G. Lagaffe


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

La gaffe que t'as faite en appuyant sur ce foutu bouton rouge


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

rouge et même cramoisi, la honte m'envahit


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Vahiné c'est gonflé


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

fléchir, mais ne point rompre, résister au fléau


----------



## thunderheart (6 Avril 2012)

Fais les hauts, je me charge des bas


----------



## macpan (6 Avril 2012)

débale, vide ton sac!


----------



## LeProf (7 Avril 2012)

sac à merde, sac à foutre, sac d'os ..... est-ce un bon résumé de ce que peut être l'homme ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2012)

Omniprésents nous sommes, en équilibre sur ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Fil modérateur.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2012)

at eurl.org


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (7 Avril 2012)

Organisation de gens normals.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Normal tu joues comme un pied.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Piémontais d'origine, je parle italien


----------



## meskh (8 Avril 2012)

Italiens ? ça sent la triche ...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

Tricher aux jeux peut rapporter pas mal d'argent.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2012)

Arghhh Jean est de retour, what 'bout frère Tuck ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

Frère tu crois que la quête va marcher dimanche prochain ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Avril 2012)

Pro-Chain ou anti-Chain on ne peut nier les qualités de son émission _Capital_.


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2012)

Capital ou l'art de contempler ceux qui ont réussi avec rien si ce n'est courage abnégation et talent


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

Le talent a besoin de gestion.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2012)

Jess, si on allait se boire un Mojito ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

Itou un mojito pour moi également


----------



## macpan (9 Avril 2012)

Allemand, au mojito préfèrera-t-il un schnaps?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2012)

un schnaps pour moi et un mojito pour mon ami


----------



## LeProf (10 Avril 2012)

amicalement votre, une série que j'aimais regarder dans ma jeunesse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2012)

Nespresso : que c'est du bon café !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2012)

Café la police ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Avril 2012)

lis ce chapitre, prends une camomille... et vas te coucher.


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

Chez moi ou chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Toi en moi.


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

moi pas faire cela


----------



## LeProf (10 Avril 2012)

Cela va de soi


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (11 Avril 2012)

Sois bien sûr que je reviendrai


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Avril 2012)

Je reviendrai ou "I'll be back", célèbre phrase d'un film.


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2012)

File me chercher du PQ, y'en a plus ... :mouais:


----------



## macpan (11 Avril 2012)

plus toujours plus, dém... -toi tout seul pour une fois


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (11 Avril 2012)

Ma foie "démerde" toi est tout à fait approprié!


----------



## macpan (11 Avril 2012)

yes j'osais pas l'dire


----------



## LeProf (12 Avril 2012)

Dire les choses sans les penser ou penser les choses sans le dire, que vaut-il mieux ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Avril 2012)

"Mieux vivre aujourd'hui" : meurtres, guerres, viols, cambriolages, agressions...

J'ai des doutes.


----------



## meskh (12 Avril 2012)

J'ai des doutes quand tu dis q'tu m'aimes plus qu'avant
J'ai des doutes sur le cimetière des éléphants


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

Un éléphant ça trompe énormément.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Avril 2012)

Mais ment, fait au moins semblant de m'aimer


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Avril 2012)

Mémé, qu'est-ce que tu fais encore dans les orties?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Avril 2012)

Les sorties du dimanche ça me gonfle


----------



## thunderheart (13 Avril 2012)

Gonfles moi les roues de ton vélo, tu vas crever


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (13 Avril 2012)

"Va crever, ordure!" Disait le vicomte de Monbuson à sa femme.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Avril 2012)

Fameuse cette Chartreuse !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Avril 2012)

Eusebio dit "la panthère noire"


----------



## LeProf (13 Avril 2012)

Noire est ma langue. Est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)

Docteur puis-je voir mon analyse ?


----------



## LeProf (14 Avril 2012)

Anna lit "The last of the Mohicans"


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Italiens ? ça sent la triche ...



 l'hai bagnata troppo


----------



## macpan (14 Avril 2012)

"trop poli pour être honnête" disait l'autre


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2012)

Liste noir, c'est là ou j'ai rangé les écrits de isidore ducasse.


----------



## macpan (14 Avril 2012)

du kasstoipovkon, en reverra-t-on?


----------



## LeProf (15 Avril 2012)

On espère que non!


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Non, je le dit et le répète la pluie ne fait rien au sol !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2012)

'O sole mio sta 'nfronte a te


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (15 Avril 2012)

Te voilà dans de beaux draps à déblatérer des inepties pareilles...


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> Te voilà dans de beaux draps à déblatérer des inepties pareilles...



Pareil ? C'est pas dis et puis qui te dis qu'il veux acheter le même ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Avril 2012)

T'es le même t'as pas changé


----------



## meskh (15 Avril 2012)

Changer, changer, mais je suis bien dans mon jus moi ...


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

moi, moi, moi toujours moi, c'est pas une fin en soi.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2012)

Soit dit en passant, ce matin je ressens comme un certain émoi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Avril 2012)

Certains, et moi aussi d'ailleurs, n'aiment pas le lundi


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Lundi c'est le début de la semaine, non ?


----------



## macpan (16 Avril 2012)

nonmaisdoucestkilpuedonctant?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Tant et si bien que ça sent encore !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2012)

Encore toi ! Mais tu traines toujours par ici


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

ici ou là quel est le problème ?


----------



## macpan (16 Avril 2012)

pro blême vs sombre amateur


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Avril 2012)

A ma teur, le Bourreau de Bertolet, 5 fois champion, et à ma gauche, l'outsider Mistyk-Mask!


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Mask le film méga délirant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Avril 2012)

Mega délit : rends-toi ou t'es un homme mort !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

mort de faim ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Avril 2012)

Défunt et pleuré par tous


----------



## LeProf (16 Avril 2012)

Tous aux urnes ce Dimanche !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Avril 2012)

Dimanche, le jour férié le plus redondant possible


----------



## meskh (16 Avril 2012)

Possible que ce soit probable ...... ou pas


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Pas sur en effet !


----------



## macpan (16 Avril 2012)

éphéméride


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

mes rides ? Qu'est ce qu'elles ont mes rides ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2012)

Ris de toi, il ne te reste plus que cela.


----------



## LeProf (17 Avril 2012)

Ceux la même qui ont cru en lui, il fut un temps, ne pensent plus qu'à le virer...


----------



## meskh (17 Avril 2012)

Le virer ?? mais il va encore falloir penser aux dédommagements ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2012)

Dommage...Mentir n'est pas la meilleure solution !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (17 Avril 2012)

Solution de permanganate de potassium... Et appliquez vous cette fois!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Avril 2012)

7 fois dans sa bouche il faut tourner sa langue pour ne pas dire de sottise


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2012)

Sottises que toutes ces billevesées


----------



## meskh (17 Avril 2012)

Billevesées, baratins, conneries et consors ...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (18 Avril 2012)

Un consortium (du latin « partenariat » ou « association ») est une collaboration temporaire entre plusieurs acteurs à un projet ou programme dans le but d'obtenir un résultat.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Avril 2012)

Tenir un résultat 15 jours va sûrement être difficile dimanche soir


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2012)

Le soir du grand jour, ce sera justement dans 15 jours


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

jour... nuit ! jour... nuit ! jour... nuit ! jour ...


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2012)

Après le jour c'est la unit et la nuit tous les chats sont gris


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

Les chats sont gris, même les Chartreux.


----------



## meskh (18 Avril 2012)

Le Chartreux est une très ancienne race française. Il a réussi grâce à sa robustesse, son intelligence et ensuite à sa sociabilité ....


----------



## Powerdom (18 Avril 2012)

Sa sociabilité particulière faisait de lui un homme redouté


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (18 Avril 2012)

T'é pas fou, hé?


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Et quoi ? tu en reprendras bien un... de coup de pied dans le derche !


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Avril 2012)

Chez Auguste, on y mange bien.


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Bien mal acquis ne profite pas.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2012)

Pas question de jouer au jeu du dernier mot !


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Motus et bouche cousu alors.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Alors taisons nous !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (19 Avril 2012)

Nous, c'est le goût.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2012)

'Le goût des autres", très bon film.


----------



## macpan (19 Avril 2012)

fil malsain, je te fuis


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Fuis et ne te retourne pas


----------



## LeProf (19 Avril 2012)

pas si sur.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Sur de quoi


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2012)

Quoi que vous dites, je reste coi


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Coi ? alors surtout reste le et ne dis rien.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Avril 2012)

Rien qui ne vaille la peine d'y retourner.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2012)

Retourner ! Je préfère la fraise.


----------



## macpan (19 Avril 2012)

la fraise! "C'est sans douleur"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

Sans douleur on ne ressent rien.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (19 Avril 2012)

Rien ne sert de courir, quand on a compris qu'il suffit d'attendre.


----------



## macpan (19 Avril 2012)

attendre la fin du film, tenir!


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Tenir ou lâcher telle est la question !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2012)

Question de Madame Bèlpèr...de Loches (37600) :

Les castors lapons sont ils hérmaphrodites ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Dites donc jeune homme, c'est fini ce bazar


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Le bazar dans ma piaule.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (20 Avril 2012)

Pio, le dernier Samouraï


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2012)

Samouraî ?......ce n'était une sorte de chevalier Japonnais ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Ney, maréchal d'empire né a Metz. Les américains ont eu l'amiral Nimitz. NeyMetz Nimitz. Bon j'arrête les vacances.


----------



## LeProf (20 Avril 2012)

"Vacances j'oublie tout....  plus rien a faire du tout.... j'm'envoie en l'air, ça c'est super, folie légère c'est fou, c'est fou .... "

PS: parole d'un tube des années 80s


----------



## meskh (20 Avril 2012)

C'est fou
Le monde est fou, fou, fou, fou voyez-vous !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Vous en êtes un autre !


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

autre zazou


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

zazou zinzin de zikmu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2012)

Zikmu mutation de musique.


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

musique mutante tu m'enchantes


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

J'en chante plein quand je suis sous ma douche?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Douche froide ou chaude ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Chaudes ou brulantes les filles chez toi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Toulouse est rose !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Toulouse est rose !


 ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Delirant





( double toast tatouille )


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

rose bonbon :rateau:

-> delirant, delirant je ne trouve pas, la drogue serait elle responsable?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

pas que je saches en tout cas


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

cas de perplexité: que faire des posteurs qui ont perdu le fil de ce fil (cf post n°1 pour rappel)?


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

"chaque participant doit commencer sa phrase (ou sa question) par le dernier mot du participant précédent. La phonétique est possible, comme "Tu vas bien Jean ?" -> "J'en ai marre" -> "Marabout"..."

fil un mauvais coton


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

coton, c'est quand ça devient un brin duraille


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Raille toujours


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

Journal de tous les jours, c'est le pain quotidien ou le quotidien qui fait son pain? :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Pain à pitre


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

pitrerie, c'est le pain quotidien de pinpin drogué (aka junin)


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2012)

Drogué n'est pas un métier !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (21 Avril 2012)

Métier, hobby, emploi... La drogue fait tout.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2012)

Tout et même plus.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2012)

Plus ou moins vrai


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (22 Avril 2012)

Vraiment, c'est incroyable de se retrouver vous et moi en ces lieux!


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2012)

Ces lieux mal famés ou rôdent de bien étranges créatures.


----------



## macpan (22 Avril 2012)

créatures binaires improbables, quittez ces lieux!


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2012)

Lieux de débauches et de fornication...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2012)

La fornication ça n'a que du bon.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Bon,  maintenant il est l'heure de faire les comptes.


----------



## LeProf (23 Avril 2012)

Comptes à rebours: prochain rendez-vous dans 2 semaines.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Semaines, mois, années, que le temps passe vite.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

vite vite dépêche toi tu vas le rater.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Rater quoi ? Le bus, laisse le filer.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2012)

Filets de pêche pour attraper des vieilles.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

"Vieilles morue", lui dit il


----------



## meskh (23 Avril 2012)

Il fait pas beau chez moi


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

moi je dis que c'est lui qui est le coupable !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Avril 2012)

Le coupable n'est pas forcément celui que l'on croit.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

crois moi c'est bien lui


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2012)

Lui je l'aime comme un fou.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2012)

Fou , je vous dis le monde devient dingue


----------



## macpan (23 Avril 2012)

dengue: ça c'est un virus qui décoiffe!


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Qui des coiffeurs ou des visagistes est le meilleur ?


----------



## macpan (23 Avril 2012)

le meilleur du meilleur un nectar divin ce jaja


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2012)

Jaja, c'est pas le mot argot pour dire vin ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2012)

Vin diou, mais c'est bien sûr


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Sur de soi, c'est ce qu'il faut être. (maître Yoda)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------

Sur de soi, c'est ce qu'il faut être (maître Joda)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Avril 2012)

Joe Dassin, chanteur de musique populaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Populaire, voilà ce que Nicolas veut être


----------



## macpan (25 Avril 2012)

être ou paraître n'a-il pas depuis longtemps choisi?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Avril 2012)

Temps choisi : l'imparfait, comme son livre


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Le livre est ce de la culture ?


----------



## meskh (25 Avril 2012)

La culture est comme la confiture, plus on en a plus on l'étale ...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (26 Avril 2012)

L'étale de Marie, remplie comme chaque matins de bons légumes frais.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Frais, le poisson faut le manger frais, car sinon il pue !


----------



## macpan (26 Avril 2012)

puligny montrachet, y a pire


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

pire est né !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2012)

nénuphar symbole de pureté


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Avril 2012)

Retéléphonez, quelqu'un va bien décrocher.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Décrocher la timbale, c'est gagné quelque chose.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2012)

Quelque chose me dit que toi tu ne va pas tenir longtemps comme ça.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

ça me regarde


----------



## macpan (26 Avril 2012)

regarde mais pas touche


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Avril 2012)

Touche _cmd_, touche _alt_, touche _ctrl_... Hum on dirait bien un clavier pour Mac.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2012)

Machinalement on finit toujours par parler de Cupertino dans nos posts


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Posts et sujets j'en ai plein à lire.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

lire est une occupation agréable


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Agréable, le fait que le viaduc du 1er mai débute ce soir.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2012)

Ce soir nous allons danser.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2012)

Danser la salsa cela me plaît.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (27 Avril 2012)

Plait-il?


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2012)

Plaît-il à sa Seigneurie de choir ainsi avec condescendance en se mettant au niveau de la basse populace ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2012)

Po Pu Lasse Lala où vous cachez vous les zamis ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Ami remplis ton verre, encore et je vas, encore un et je vais...(Jacques Brel)


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2012)

Je vais me frotter contre un mur si je continue à trop boire en reprenant la route !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2012)

La route c'est un bon film, l'avez vous vu ?


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

Vu que j'ai encore faim je me taperai un bon gueuleton à midi !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Avril 2012)

Midi, l'heure du crime 


Oui j'ai vu La Route, sympa! Mais le bouquin était trop étrange pour moi...


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2012)

Crime et châtiment c'est un bon livre.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Ivre. C'est exactement comme ça que je suis rentré ce matin...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Avril 2012)

Ce matin un lapin a tué un chasseur


Euh...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Sors de ce corps !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Avril 2012)

Ce corbeau me paraît bien mal intentionné avec ses lettres anonymes


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Anonyme n'est pas celui qui surf sur le net


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Avril 2012)

Le nettoyage à sec serait dangereux pour la santé


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

--> La santé n'est pas au rendez-vous chez la Dame de fer !


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Fer de cheval


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2012)

cheval (a) vapeur (c'est pas a )


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Vapeur d'eau ( c'est pas 'de' ?)


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

Eau ferrugineuse.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Avril 2012)

Eusebio, grand joueur de football


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

Football à la télé et à la radio, résultats sportifs dans les journaux papiers et sur le net.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Avril 2012)

Sur le nettoyage, rien à redire c'est nickel


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Nickel, élément qui rentre dans la composition des pièces en 


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Avril 2012)

L'euro, une monnaie fédératrice.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Fédératrice doit être notre action.


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2012)

Action française


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2012)

Française est Mélanie laurent


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Laure en vélo, va plus vite que Isabelle à pied.


----------



## tatouille (29 Avril 2012)

pied de nez ou coup pied dans le cul il faut choisir


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2012)

Sir, Ned Starck est arrivé, il demande à vous voir.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

Voir pour le croire il faut le savoir.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

Savoir faire et faire savoir sont deux choses différentes.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (30 Avril 2012)

Différentes positions prises au cours des dernières semaines, voilà ce qu'on appelle un beau retournement de veste!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Avril 2012)

Deux vestes pour le prix d'une, affaire intéressante


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

Santé, à nos femmes, nos chevaux, et ceux qui les montent


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

OTAN suspend tes vols a encore de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

Lui c'est le plus grand, le plus fort.


----------



## macpan (30 Avril 2012)

fort des halles: métier disparu


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2012)

Manger de l'ail : santé accrue !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2012)

A cru, c'est comme cela que l'on appel monter à cheval sans utiliser de selle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2012)

Selle la lutte finale il parait aujourd'hui


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2012)

aujourd'hui pas grand monde au boulot


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Boulot ? Jamais le 1er mai !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (1 Mai 2012)

Mais ne serait-ce pas la fête du vrai travail?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Travail = santé


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

Santé = Pharmacien


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Pharmacien = commerçant


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

FAUXXXXXXXXXX !!!!!!!!!


commerçant = vendeur


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Juridiquement parlant c'est vrai (je ne nie pas que vous avez fait au moins 5 ans d'études !)


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (1 Mai 2012)

Vraiment pas d'accord: officine = commerçants


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

commerçant de proximité 

(on reprend le cours du jeu )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2012)

--> Mité et vieux, ce tapis est bon à jeter à la poubelle


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2012)

Poubelle, ce n'était pas le nom d'un préfet ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2012)

Un prêt fait par une banque revient moins cher


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

Moins cher que par l'organisme de crédit mais plus chez qu'un prêt d'ami


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

Ami pour la vie.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2012)

Vie ou mort rien ne trépasse


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

(Que) trépasse si je faiblis


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Faiblis et meurt, je le veux !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (2 Mai 2012)

Veux tu de mon bon gâteau?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

gâteau et friandise voilà ce qui abime les dents de nos enfants.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (2 Mai 2012)

.. Enfants de la patriiiiiieu le jour de gloire eeeeeeest arrivé...


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

Arrivé ! il est arrivé le messie, mais non ! Mais si !


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

Si je pouvais revenir à mes vingt ans ...


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2012)

En plus de cela, tu penses à rien du tout.


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre !


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2012)

Attendre est difficile non ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Mai 2012)

Si le nom est propre, pourquoi le partager ?


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2012)

Partager est une chose naturelle


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

Pour réaliser quelque chose de valable, il ne faut jamais penser à l'échec.


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2012)

échec et mat, al sheikh al mat, le maitre est mort.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2012)

Mord au dent, il chevaucha jusqu'à l'infini.


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Infiniment petite est la vie qui grouille sous l'herbe de nos gazons !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2012)

On aura tout lu ici, c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## meskh (3 Mai 2012)

Quoi ma gueule, qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Trente-deux dents et deux dehors.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2012)

Gueux, le temps est venu d'aller cueillir des pâquerettes.


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Jour, nuit. Jour, nuit ...


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2012)

:sleep: ennuyeux il y a la regle qui mériterait d'etre respectée:rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2012)

respectée est la valeur du travail


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2012)

Vaille que vaille j'essaie de suivre les consignes de ce post.


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Poster des gardes du corps au plus près des candidats à la présidentielle française sans pour autant empêcher ces derniers d'être au contact de leurs électeurs s'avère une gymnastique très difficile à tenir pour les agents de sécurité.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

Té en voilà une qu'elle est bonne peuchère


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2012)

Peu chère mais pas donnée quand même.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2012)

Mais me dit pas que tu crois à toutes ces balivernes !


----------



## macpan (4 Mai 2012)

bah, lis Verne et fais un beau voyage


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

Vois y a Genevieve qui viens vers nous


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2012)

Nouons cette étreinte définitivement et ne faisons plus qu'un


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2012)

Pluquin est un nom de famille assez peu répandu en France.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

Rance, c'est le mot qui convenait pour qualifier cette plaque de beurre.


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2012)

Beurre huiles et graisses ... stop de grâce !


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2012)

grace de monaco


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2012)

Mon acolyte et un champion !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

Championnat très disputé. Qui sera vainqueur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2012)

vingt coeurs valent mieux qu'un pour cela.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

C'est la lutte finaaaaaaaale


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2012)

finaaaaaaaale de fooooootttttbaaaaaaalllllll


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2012)

Fou de Ball Z


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2012)

Zoé la mouche


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

La moue chez Zoé est adorable à regarder.




Bon c'est pas très français mais "la moue de Zoé" ça le fait pas.


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2012)

Regardez à droite et à gauche avant de traverser une route, hein les enfants !


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2012)

En Fangio je suis un vrai as du volant


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2012)

Vol en avion très prisé par les vacanciers


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

Les vacances siéent bien à ma flemme naturelle. :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

Nature elle est nature, c'est pour cela qu'elle aime le naturisme.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Na ! Tu ris Smetlana. Ai-je vraiment l'air d'un apparatchik ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mai 2012)

A part Atchik, qu'y a-t-il comme prénoms un peu bizarres ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Bizarre donne zarbi à l'envers.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mai 2012)

Allant vers la campagne j'ai vu des chevaux dans un pré


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Pré carré du Président de la République : celui des Relations internationales


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Inter Nations Ales est le pré carré de tous les amateurs de houblons.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mai 2012)

Ou blonds ou châtain les cheveux changent de couleur suivant le temps


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

Temps à attendre avant explosion ?


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Explosions nucléaires, catastrophes naturelles, guerres civiles, guerres mondiales ... depuis le 20ème siècle ... jamais autant l'Etre humain n'aura connu de malheurs en quelques générations.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mai 2012)

Et rations pour tout le monde, les temps sont durs


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

Dur en affaire.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

Affaire à faire


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

Faire le plus dur.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2012)

Dur comme la pierre


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Durcisseurs de tous les tubes, soudez-vous


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2012)

Sous des voûtes antiques je me mis à l'abri pour la nuit.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Mai 2012)

La nuisance sonore est un fléau


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2012)

Flo est une copine à moi.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

"Moi, je" et le "faites ce que je vous dit" (... _mais pas ce que je fais_) sont certes des termes récurrents en politique, mais en sus il a été récemment ajouté un "Moi si j'étais Président" directement issu de la méthode Coué.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2012)

Cou et nuque sont des paysages sublimes.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Sublime porte : siège de l'Empire Ottoman.


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

la pire auto man! la fiotte 500


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Je lui préfère la Fiat 500 de 2012.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

2012 l'année du changement.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2012)

Chan je mens pour te protéger de tous ces iconoclastes


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

iconoclast et vieille dentelle...


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2012)

Elle est édentée ma mémé !


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2012)

Mais...mais....je vous dis que c'est la vérité vraie


----------



## macpan (7 Mai 2012)

hérité vraisemblablement de l'ancien régime, ce decorum assurément craint


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2012)

--> Craintif, le renard finit tout de même par être apprivoisé par le Petit Prince


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mai 2012)

Prince des villes ou des montagnes il n'en reste pas moins prince


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Princeton University est une Université réputée


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2012)

Réputée comme son nom l'indique est une amie de super à la mode


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Mode impersonnel (infinitif et participe)


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2012)

Participe à la reconstruction de l'europe


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Européen-France est un mouvement qui fêtera le 09 mai 2012 partout en France


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

France Soir est un journal papier qui n'existe plus.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

N'existe plus depuis le 30 janvier 2012 : _La Tribune_ tout du moins sous un format papier !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2012)

papier s'il vous plait répétait a longueur de temps le douanier


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Douanier ou plutôt douanier "volant" depuis les accords de Shengen


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Chaîne - gaine...

ah oui ça rime


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

-->Rime comme celle-ci, non ! Je préfère une phrase comme celle-là : "gainer de cuir son volant est parfait pour jouer au Fangio !"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

edit/ ah le traître il a édité 

Fangio la terreur des circuits automobiles.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Automobiles - piétons - les kamikazes de la route ! ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

La route est longue avant le changement !


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Le changement ... c'est maintenant ! ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Maintenant, c'est de suite !


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Suite et fin lors des prochaines élections législatives


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

La législature Française dure 5 ans.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> 5 ans pour les députés et 6 ans pour les sénateurs


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Sénateurs et députés forment le parlement.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Parlementer pour gagner du temps et des contrats est le drôle de métier des diplomates


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Diplomates c'est un métier de menteur.


----------



## zblurf (8 Mai 2012)

--> démente heure sombre ou la folle logique de la machine prend possession de nos âmes


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2012)

Âmes perdues dans le dédale des 01110101


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

des chiffres et des lettres !


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

--> Lettre ouverte : lettre polémique ou revendicative adressée à quelqu'un en particulier mais  simultanément diffusée à plusieurs personnes ou dans la presse.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Dans l'après se situera l'avenir de la France suites à ces élections bien monotones.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Monotone, n'étais ce pas un mot du poème de Verlaine annonçant le débarquement allié ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Allende a été remplacé par Pinochet, un dictateur


----------



## macpan (8 Mai 2012)

Indic tateur, tes jours sont comptés


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Compter sur soi permet de mieux s'en sortir


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2012)

sans sortir de chez lui, il savait pourtant tout ce qui se passait en ville


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2012)

Villepint est bien muet actuellement.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2012)

Actuellement je tapes sur le Mac avant de me taper mon repas de midi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mai 2012)

Pas de midinette en vue. L'avenue ensoleillée paraît bien déserte.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2012)

Déserte est plage où je me trouve en ce moment.


----------



## macpan (9 Mai 2012)

môman môman ya les grands qui m'embêtent


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mai 2012)

Kim en bête et moi en dresseur de fauves : folle soirée en perspective...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mai 2012)

perspective ou deux dimensions ?


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2012)

--> Dimension européenne : telle a toujours été jusqu'à présent la vision de la France


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mai 2012)

La francisque était une arme de jet lourde et peu équilibrée.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

Equilibrer la balance des paiements


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2012)

des pets m'man tu aurais entendu ça !


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

--> Ça me rappelle qu'il faut que je remplisse ma déclaration d'IR.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2012)

Diras tu que cela te casse les bonbons ?


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

Bon ben bon oui quoi ... ça fait c...r !


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2012)

chier, chier, c'est vite dit, il faut d'abord que j'y arrive.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

--> Arriver à la bourre


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Bourre et bourre et ratatam...


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2012)

--> Tam-tam : il fut utilisé pour la première fois le 15 décembre 1840 pour l'inhumation des restes de Napoléon Bonaparte aux Invalides.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Invalides et blessés de guerre ce sont retrouvés sous l'Arc de Triomphe pour célébrer le 8 mai.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mai 2012)

le 8 mai est un jour férié


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

férié veux dire chômé ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Mai 2012)

Chaud ! Mais meilleur que tiède malgré tout.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mai 2012)

Tout corps vivant branché sur le secteur étant appelé à s'émouvoir


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

C'est mou, voir c'est flasque cela met en péril le sport en chambre.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Mai 2012)

En chambrant quelqu'un on peut provoquer sa colère.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2012)

--> Sa colère fut si terrible que sa mère se mit à pleurer, son père à trembler et sa grand-mère prononça un dernier cri avant de tomber raide morte !


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Morte ! Elle est morte, on va pouvoir récupérer ses sous.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Mai 2012)

Des soucis à se faire après ces élections bien ternes


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Ternes et sans vie, tel était Nicolas après sa défaite !


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2012)

--> Faites des défis pour avoir une vie de fêtes.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2012)

Faites des crêpes à la Chandeleur.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2012)

--> L'heure de chanter a sonné


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Son énorme nez l'empêché de voir devant lui.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Mai 2012)

Vend-lui ta voiture de collection, tu en tireras un bon prix.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mai 2012)

un bon prisonnier verra sa peine réduite


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Réduite à moitié sa paye lui donna envie de pleurer.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2012)

Pleurez bravez gens, ça soulage les glandes lacrymales


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Là,  cris "mâle" et va-t-en !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Mai 2012)

Vatan et son prestigieux _Musée du Cirque_.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

Sir que puis je faire pour vous ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mai 2012)

Pour vous, j'irais cueillir des roses sur la lune


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2012)

L'une et l'autre sont identiques.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2012)

Identiques sont les jumeaux


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Mai 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 est un jeu de tir.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2012)

Tire-au-flanc !


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2012)

flamby est le surnom de notre new president !


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

President of the USA : Obama depuis novembre 2008. Pour novembre 2012 : sera-ce Barack ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2012)

Barack Obama a toutes ses chances.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mai 2012)

Ces champs seront en jachère l'année prochaine : la terre doit se reposer aussi.


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

Si haut soit le ciel, je me permets toujours de rêver en regardant les oiseaux voler


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2012)

Vol et larcin sont monnaie courante dans notre sociétè.


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

--> Socy était là appuyé sur le rebord de la fenêtre, il cherchait vaguement du regard le véhicule qui était à présent très loin de lui et qui l'éloignait chaque seconde davantage de sa secrétaire et maîtresse femme ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mai 2012)

Mais tresse, femme ! Nous n'aurons pas de paniers à vendre sinon !


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Six nonnes avançaient à reculons


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2012)

l'on dira bien ce que l'on voudra, c'est moi qui avait raison


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Raisonnable doit être toute décision qui est prise.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mai 2012)

Eprises de moi ? Toutes les femmes le sont !


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

*Son d'avoine* : façon intéressante de consommer des fibres !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2012)

Des fibrIlateurs sont maintenant installés un peu partout en France.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mai 2012)

des défibrillateurs. 

---------

Tout en francs ce serait mieux que ces euros de m*rde


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2012)

(en plus j'ai vérifié comment on l'écrivait...)



Erde doit être un fabricant de remorque. On le voit écrit à l'arrière de ces dernières.


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Dernière fois que je l'ai vu ? Pas plus tard qu'hier au soir, il était entrain de créer un univers fait de boîtes de conserves et de cadavres de bouteilles de pinard le tout protégé par une toile de tente immense mais désespérément hideuse et vieillotte  !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2012)

Vieillotte apparaissait la CX Citroën de Chirac dans la rétrospective des président de la 5 eme république hier à la télé.


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Télé : objet inutile et chronophage !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

Agence immobilière au coin de ma rue.


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2012)

Ruer dans les brancards : ce fut la seule réaction de David après les élections !


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Elections des électrons


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

--> Electrons libres !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mai 2012)

Libre à vous pour enchainer


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

Né de père et mère inconnus


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Un connu vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras.


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

--> Aure (de Paris) a été abbesse de Saint-Médard, sa fête est le 4 octobre.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2012)

Octobre Rouge est un bon film sur le passage d'un officier de la marine Russe à l'ouest.


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

--> Où est donc or ni car ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mai 2012)

Ni Cardin ni Lapidus n'ont des costumes à la portée de ma bourse.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Bourre ce cul de pipe d'herbes ennivrantes


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2012)

Ennivrante était le parfum de Lolita.


----------



## macpan (16 Mai 2012)

de Lolita bourre ce cul ... de pipe, d'herbes enivrantes etc... ad lib...


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

Librement je m'amusais à bourrer ce cul ... de pipe, d'herbes enivrantes


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2012)

Hennis Vrantès, mon fidèle destrier.


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2012)

--> Trier son or fut le travail le plus doux de Picsou.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Picsou et les castors junior au gouvernement !


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Gouvernes mon vieux bosco' sur la mer salée, cette balade n'est pas sujette à pérorer.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Père Aure est le curé de la Paroisse de Saint Fiacre.


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Cinq fiacres à trouver pour le Roi aujourd'hui !


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est un jour férié


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Férié, mon ... :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2012)

Mon culot a fonctionné, j'ai eu une augmentation


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Augmentation de la TVA, augmentation des impôts voilà ce qui nous attend encore pour 2012-2013


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

2013 sera l'année post apocalypse.


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Apocalypse now


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Now .. Apocalypse Dudes, yeaaahhhh, connais tu cet extrait de l'album de Turbonegro ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

Gros porcs et vaches maigres


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Maigre, je cherche un moyen de redevenir maigre, je veux faire un bon régime.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2012)

Un bon régime te fera perdre ce surpoids disgracieux


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Disgracieux était ce bouton au milieu de ton visage.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

"Visage Visage"... ah non ! C'était plutôt "Voyage Voyage"


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Voyage et repos, voilà ce qu'il nous faut pour la retraite.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

La retraite, qu'est-ce que c'est, sinon la permission officielle de rouiller.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Rouille est une sorte de cancer du métal.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2012)

Du métal dans le corps : rafistolage des membres brisés


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Le fond, c'est la forme.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Formule mathématique E=mc2


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

E=mc2 mon amour.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Amour gloire et beauté est un légendaire soap.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

SOAP est un protocole de transmission de messages.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Mes sages sont plus stoïques que tes sages.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Le sage avec mesure est un sage achevé.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Achevez les, n'ayez aucune pitié.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

La pitié devrait être la vertu de la loi.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

La loi à l'Ouest du Pecos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Le Pecos prend sa source dans les montagnes Rocheuses, à l'est de Santa Fe, dans l'État américain du Nouveau-Mexique.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Le Mexique est un pays du tiers monde, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Non cogitant, ergo non sunt.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2012)

Saint-Exupery, pilote ou écrivain ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2012)

Ecrit vain : personne ne le lira.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

L'ire a de beau jours devant elle


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)

Elle flotte, elle hésite : en un mot, elle est femme.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2012)

Elle est famélique, n'a rien mangé depuis des jours


----------



## macpan (17 Mai 2012)

des jours fastes ça faisait une paye qu'elle en avait oublié le goût


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2012)

Goulue, la goulue anima les nuits parisiennes


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2012)

--> Sienne est une ville de Toscane en Italie où l'on voit s'affronter deux fois par an les Contrade de la ville


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Vis le moment présent comme si c'était le dernier.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2012)

Le dernier des mohicans. Je l'ai lu pour la première fois il n'y a pas très longtemps.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

L'ont tant mis en avant qu'à la fin il tomba.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Tomba Alberto ! il a disparu des pistes


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Dépitait,  Nicolas rentra chez lui !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Luisante rosée qui faisait briller son ...


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Son et lumière ce soir au château


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mai 2012)

Chatte au foyer, ronronnement au panier


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2012)

Opa niait farouchement avoir mangé cette tablette de chocolat.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Chocolat+jus de fruit+tartine beurrée = mon petit déjeuné quotidien.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Mai 2012)

Diên Biên Phù, un épisode de la guerre d'Indochine qui fit des milliers de morts


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2012)

Morts pour la France, morts pour la patrie loin de chez eux


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Oeuf, farine et cerise pour faire un bon clafoutis (j'en ai mangé un hier avec les cerises du jardin)


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2012)

--> Foutie était une jeune fille de Madagascar qui trimait pour réussir.

--> Jardin à l'anglaise contre jardin à la française.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2012)

Ray Ushir Dany ne sont pas les 3 pieds nickelés.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2012)

--> "Nique-les" disait-il le soir de l'élection


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Election législative courant juin en France.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2012)

Fronces un peu moi les sourcils, tu vas choper des rides.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Ride et saut au programme de cette soirée motocross.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2012)

Mot "To Cross" me fait penser à "Abbey Road"


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Abbey Road le lieu mythique où se situé le studio d'enregistrement des Beatles.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2012)

Bites ! Les hommes aiment bien se vanter de leur organe reproducteur.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Reproducteur et violent l'âne va monter sur l'asine.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

--> Asine est un Marocain vivant en Belgique en revendant du shit et de la beuh.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Beuh  ! C'est pas bon les épinards


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2012)

Et pis Narcisse se regarda dans le miroir


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

--> Miroir aux alouettes.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Ale où êtes vous ?  Je vous cherche depuis 1/4 d'heure !


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

--> Heureux qui, comme Ulysse, a fait un beau voyage


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

--> Voyage et repos voilà ce qui fera notre retraite dans 50 ans.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

--> Anthologie des auteurs de science fiction


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

La fiction, c&#8217;est la part de vérité qu&#8217;il existe en chaque mensonge.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Mensonge, sexe et vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

La vidéo de mon mariage a disparu.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Dix par rue et un par maison.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Maison pauvre, voie riche.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Richemont est une marque de gruyére.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Le gruyère râpé tient dans ses fils toute l'harmonie universelle. Un monde sans gruyère serait un bien triste monde.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Mon Dieu ! Mais qu'ai-je fait pour qu'elle soit partie si vite ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Vis ta vie comme tu l'entends.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Entends-tu le cri aigu des mouettes de la tribu des Larini qui volent au plus près des flots ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Flo et Robert sont ensembles aux manèges.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Manège enfantin pour jeune ad*u*lescent trentenaire


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Trentenaire.....à ce que j'aimerais le redevenir


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Redevenir simple citoyen voilà le destin de Sarkozy ... oui mais avec gardes du corps, voiture et appartement de fonction, chauffeur ... petit salaire de 6000 &#8364; + 11000 &#8364; au Conseil constitutionnel ++++


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Citoyen justiciable ... dans 30 jours


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Sarkosy fut notre Président de la république.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

--> République dominicaine


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Dominique la soeur vedette de la musique


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Musique ! Pour le 21 juin !


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

Juin, le mois de l'été.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Etais-tu déjà né lors de la 2ème GM ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2012)

Non.

As-tu l'âge de tes artères ?


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

Oui car je n'ai pas été fabriqué en plusieurs fois ! :rateau:

--> Artères pulmonaires : ce sont les seules artères du corps humain qui transportent du sang désoxygéné.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mai 2012)

Génération Y : mais qu'est-ce donc ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2012)

mais qu'est-ce donc que ces jeux que l'on trouve sur MacGé.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2012)

MacGé le site des afficionados du Mac


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2012)

--> MAC Lyon : musée d'art contemporain de Lyon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Mai 2012)

Deux lions coursent une gazelle : qui va gagner ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2012)

--> Gagner toujours plus d'argent ... pourquoi faire ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mai 2012)

Pour quoi faire tant d'histoires pour une si petite rayure sur cette aile de voiture.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mai 2012)

Vois-tu, revenir ici n'était pas forcément une bonne idée.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

Idéalement je pense fonder une famille dans 5 ans, avoir des enfants dans 7 ans et revendre le package dans 8 ans !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mai 2012)

Oui, tant de mauvaises nouvelles me gâchent la journée


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mai 2012)

la journée commence mal. seau et serpillière pour nettoyer la cave inondée


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

Inondée de messages d'amour, Marilyn (Monroe) peinait à répondre à tous ses fans.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2012)

Fan des sixties, petite baby doll...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

Dolly Parton est une grande chanteuse mais méconnue en France, si ce n'est au rayon pin up


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2012)

Pine Up de bon matin


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

Mâtin ! avec un engin pareil, vous ne devez pas passer inaperçu.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2012)

Ine a perçu ce que l'obsédé Ack voulait bien lui faire comprendre !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Mai 2012)

Prendre le temps ? Impossible avec la vie que l'on mène.


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2012)

--> On mène en bateau ce soudard depuis belle lurette !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2012)

Belle Lurette, voulez vous m'épouser ?


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2012)

Epou se remplit les poches de bonbons divers et variés pendant que sa mère fait les courses dans l'épicerie de la rue Du Plessis.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

Plaie si belle, fruit de mes ecchymoses


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

Ekie Mose était sont pire ennemi depuis qu'il s'était lancé en politique.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

Polis, Tic et Tac ne nous brisaient plus les noix.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

plus les noix sont sèches, meilleurs elles sont


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2012)

Sonde lunaire et satellites sont les mamelles de la colonisation de l'espace.


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

--> "Espace temps" : notion introduite par Minkowski en 1908


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

En 1908 à Vertova (bg) naissait celui qui allait devenir mon grand père.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mai 2012)

Grand perdant à n'importe quel jeu de hasard, le billet de loto que lui offrit sa femme le fit rire.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

Sa femme le fit rire et il fut très surpris. Il n'avait pas rit depuis très longtemps.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2012)

Lent tant que tu ne lui demandes pas d'accélérer


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

Accélère rarement, la route descend raide


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Mai 2012)

Cent raiders ? Bah ! Il y en a 99 de trop : un seul suffit pour couler une boîte


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2012)

Une boiteuse se forçait à faire ses 100 mètres à pied chaque jour de chez elle jusqu'à sa boîte à pizzas !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mai 2012)

Pis Zaza s'est mise à chanter la chanson de Zaz


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2012)

Zazie (Isabelle Marie Anne de Truchis de Varennes) est une bonne chanteuse Française.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Mai 2012)

César, illustre empereur romain


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Ain : département ayant le chiffre 1 dont préfecture est Bourg-en-Bresse en région Rhône-Alpes


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2012)

Alpinisme ou comment grimper sur une montagne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

La montagne n'est ni juste, ni injuste. Elle est dangereuse.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

D'Angers, Heuse Timothée gardait un bon souvenir du château des ducs d'Anjou


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mai 2012)

Dans journal il y a jour. Donc, étymologiquement, diurne


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Dit "urne" Isabelle ! Jacques essayait tous les jours d'apprendre un nouveau mot à sa fillette Isabelle.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Isabelle a les Yeux Bleus.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2012)

Les yeux bleues Isabelle a !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)

Avec tes ennemis, patiente, et avec tes amis pardonne.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Parre, donne-moi du sel s'il te plaît !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mai 2012)

S'il te plaît arrête ces jeux de mots stupides ils ne font rire personne.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2012)

Personne ne doit accepter la volonté d'un autre dès lors qu'il lui intime un ordre (en dehors du travail) qui ne correspond pas à sa volonté.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Volonté et rigueur font un bon soldat.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2012)

Bon ! Soldes à gogo aujourd'hui !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Oui, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Mai 2012)

Faire mes valises et partir loin de tout ça


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Tout ça pour rien ! A cet instant, je voudrais tout plaquer !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2012)

Quercy blanc dans le Lot


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Lots à gogo pour le loto du rugby de Eaunes.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

Nes était une très bonne console de jeux de Nintendo !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2012)

Tant d'eau ne peut que rendre ce pays verdoyant


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mai 2012)

verre d'eau y en a qui boive que ça

bon d'accord c'est un peu capilotracté


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2012)

Que salivent vos papilles !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2012)

Papillon, contredanse, amende, contravention... qu'importe le mot, il faut payer


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2012)

Il faut payer ses dettes si l'on ne veut pas avoir à faire à un Huissier de l'*in*justice.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mai 2012)

_Un justicier dans la ville_, un rôle marquant pour Charles Bronson


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2012)

Son jeune fils est la coqueluche de toutes ces dames !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2012)

Damned, il me semble avoir aperçu Olrik dans ce couloir, soyons sur nos gardes Mortimer


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2012)

--> Morty merda en essayant d'aider comme il le pouvait son ami Thompson qui tremblait face à sa femme cocufiée X-fois !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2012)

Une fois n'est pas coutume.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juin 2012)

Tu me donneras ta réponse demain, ça ne presse pas


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2012)

_Ne presse pas ce diablotin de raisin dégueu - disait_ le père Jules - _presse plutôt ce raisin qui donne plein de vigueur à un p'tit gars comme toi !_ :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2012)

Toi tu changes de place.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juin 2012)

Deux places pour le prix d'une c'est intéressant


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2012)

Sans intérêt


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juin 2012)

_Thérèse Raquin_, un des nombreux romans d'Emile Zola


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2012)

Zola écrivain et journaliste français.


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2012)

C'est dès cet instant que Jules César savait qu'il devait franchir le Rubicon s'il voulait conquérir le pouvoir à Rome.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juin 2012)

Aromates et herbes diverses relèvent agréablement un plat


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2012)

plat : ustensile de cuisine. aucun lien avec la Belgique.


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2012)

--> La Belgique est un pays aux 3 communautés et aux 3 régions


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2012)

Ray Giancarlo avait une tendance à user de la gachette


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2012)

la gache est électrique, du coup je n'ai plus besoin d'aller au portillon pour ouvrir la porte a mes visiteurs. Il me suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton, ce qui actionne le vérin hydraulique et alors la porte de fer s'ébranle doucement en pivotant sur ses gonds. Les premiers centimètres sont difficile car elle racle la dalle de pierre ou elle repose. On croit qu'elle va caler, mais non d'un coup sec qui la fait se tordre, elle finit par s'ouvrir majestueusement.


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Majestueusement elle fit un si charmant salut de la main à la fenêtre de sa Rolls-Royce blindée que tous les nobliaux, les roturiers, les touristes et le service de sécurité se mirent à tomber sous le charme de cette toute nouvelle tête couronnée.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Juin 2012)

Court au nez mais trop large pour le visage, ce masque de carnaval n'a sûrement pas été fait sur mesure.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Juin 2012)

Mesure tes forces d'après tes aspirations et non tes aspirations d'après tes forces.


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Force doit rester à la loi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juin 2012)

L'aloyau au barbecue c'est un délice pour les papilles


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juin 2012)

Papillotes de saumon, mmmmmmmm


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2012)

mm's ? J'adore !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2012)

Or ce n'est pas très bon pour la santé de manger des friandises en quantité.


----------



## Old Timer (7 Juin 2012)

Quantités de talents sont perdues dans notre société, uniquement parce que ces talents portent une jupe.



_Shirley Chisholm_


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2012)

Une jupe, un string, un haut léger et hop un week-end ensoleillé qui nous fait oublier une triste et longue semaine :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2012)

Ce mainate, d'après le vendeur, était censé parler comme une pipelette mais il n'a pas dit un mot depuis un mois


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2012)

Un mois pour solder ton compte, sinon les messieurs en costume noir et fripé viendront te rendre une petite visite de courtoisie...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2012)

Zippo fabrique des briquets depuis belle lurette


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juin 2012)

Lurette est pas aussi belle que Julia


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2012)

Julia, Léontine, Bernadette et Camélia étaient des surs travaillant à la mode de chez nous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2012)

Nous nous consolons rarement des grandes humiliations ; nous les oublions.


----------



## FrenchWilly (10 Juin 2012)

Ions, atomes et molécules forment le monde invisible qui nous entourent.


----------



## macpan (10 Juin 2012)

en touriste, tranquille, pépère


----------



## FrenchWilly (10 Juin 2012)

Père, mère, enfants, grand-parents forment une grande famille unie.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2012)

Unissons nos voix afin de nous faire entendre de ce directeur.


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juin 2012)

Dis Recteur, comment va ta sur?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juin 2012)

Tasseur à café : pratique pour ceux qui veulent soit un café fort soit un plus léger.


----------



## FrenchWilly (10 Juin 2012)

Les jets d'eau sont rafraîchissants


----------



## esv^^ (10 Juin 2012)

Rafraîchit sans sorbet glacé?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2012)

Glas et cris de désespoir résonnaient dans les villages de France en apprenant le décès de l'Empereur


----------



## FrenchWilly (10 Juin 2012)

Heures, minutes, secondes, le temps passe et jamais ne s'arrête


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2012)

--> Face à l'adversité Paul s'armait de patience tandis que Pierre s'armait d'un pistolet automatique


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juin 2012)

Ma tique me pique disait Rantanplan


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2012)

Plan B. Nous accueillons avec plaisir de nouveaux joueurs à la salle de jeu.


----------



## FrenchWilly (10 Juin 2012)

Je suis sur d'en faire partie


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2012)

Faire partie d'un projet d'un voyage intergalactique ? Comme j'aimerais me promener à travers les planètes, remonter le temps, redevenir jeune, corriger mes erreurs, devenir un homme quasi parfait.


----------



## esv^^ (11 Juin 2012)

Casi, part, fait et accomplit ce que t'ordonne ta mission!


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Juin 2012)

Miction du matin, chagrin....


----------



## Old Timer (12 Juin 2012)

chagrin d'amour ne dure que jusqu'au prochain amour.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2012)

mourir d'amour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2012)

amour vache


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Juin 2012)

Va chevaucher ton fier destrier, preux chevalier


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2012)

--> Val y est arrivé finalement à gravir le Mont Blanc !


----------



## esv^^ (12 Juin 2012)

Mon blanc manteau m'impressionne


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2012)

Ne jamais croire tout le baratin dont nous gratifie les divers gouvernements !


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

« Menteur ne peut ne pas mentir qu'en fermant la bouche. »
(Proverbe français)


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2012)

Bouche de là


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

De la à en faire un jeux...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juin 2012)

Un jeton placé sur le bon numéro à la roulette peut rapporter gros


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

Gros sac vaut il mieux qu'anorexique?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2012)

Que penser de l'Univers ? Que penser de la petitesse de l'être humain face au gigantisme de l'Univers ?


----------



## FrenchWilly (13 Juin 2012)

L'une y voit une nouveauté incroyable, l'autre un simple assemblage technologique ...


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2012)

Logique est la tecktonik ou alors la tectonique des plaques ?


----------



## esv^^ (13 Juin 2012)

Plat que je déteste: les cuisse de grenouilles...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2012)

Ouille, ça fait mal, je viens de me taper sur pouce avec un marteau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2012)

"T'hooo" cri mondialement connu d'Homer Simpson.


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Sonne et va prévenir les autres, petite cloche...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2012)

Clochemerle a eu droit à un remake à la télé il y a quelques années.


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Quelques ânes et éléphants furent bouffé par le Yatagan...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2012)

Y a ta ganache au chocolat qui est en train de couler partout


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Cool! les parts touchées sont en dessous!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2012)

Deux sous misés à la roulette ne me rapportent guère


----------



## esv^^ (14 Juin 2012)

Guay, retourne dans ton trou!


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2012)

Trouvaille de première : *le bateau ivre* !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Ivresse et alcoolisme sont 2 choses totalement différentes.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2012)

Dis Ferentez, sais tu où est Consuela I Gabriela Y Marques Gonzales ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Le gonze à l'aise c'est Marcel !


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2012)

--> Mars est le prochain objectif de la Nasa et des agences spatiales du monde entier !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

Entièrement refait cet immeuble serait magnifique.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2012)

MAGNIFIQUE retourné acrobatique de Vincenski Douralpodovski


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

skiez en toute sécurité au Lioran.


----------



## esv^^ (15 Juin 2012)

Lit orange... Original....


----------



## FrenchWilly (15 Juin 2012)

Hinalation douce et onctueuse de son parfum delicat


----------



## esv^^ (15 Juin 2012)

Délicat et fin; il fond en bouche.... C'est le mille-feuille


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2012)

mille feuille à photocopier. Donne les au stagiaire ça l'occupera.


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Occuperas tu toute la place?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juin 2012)

L'aplat se trouvant page 6 est à refaire : il n'est pas à fonds perdus.


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

"Père Duracell, donne moi des piles alcalines


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juin 2012)

Câlines sont les femmes quand elles obtiennent des hommes ce qu'elles désirent


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Des hirondelles volent haut dans le ciel: signe de beau temps


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2012)

Tant que les hirondelles sont dans le nid en haut, j'ai du plaisir à admirer leurs vols nerveux, précis et leur magnifique robe noir de jais


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Deux jets de pierre ont fait fuir les hirondelles...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juin 2012)

Rondes, elles ne se cachent plus. L'anorexie dans la mode a cessé d'être un critère de beauté


----------



## esv^^ (16 Juin 2012)

Deux beaux terrains de foot...


----------



## FrenchWilly (16 Juin 2012)

Foutaises! Je ne fais plus partie de ce monde


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2012)

--> Mon Dieu ! Mais où ai-je laissé le petit Lucien ... chez le père Martin ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

Martingale inopérante, je me suis fait plumer


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

Plus méchant que lui? Impossible


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

Cible mouvante, difficile à atteindre


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

Teindre ses cheveux en vert. Je n'y avais jamais pensé.


----------



## esv^^ (17 Juin 2012)

Panser un blessure n'est pas toujours très agréable...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

A blesser tout le temps les gens par ses paroles, il se retrouve seul


----------



## macpan (17 Juin 2012)

ce lustreur avait jadis été un honnête polisseur et avant tout un grand fourreur


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2012)

Un grand fourreur de demoiselles bourrées qu'il ramassait en sortie de boîtes de nuit sévissait sur la Côte d'Azur ces temps-ci.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2012)

Si tu veux mon avis, il me semble bien que nous sommes lundi


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

L'un dit que le juge avait raison mais l'autre donnait raison à l'accusé.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2012)

ACK usé après un SYN périmé va se prendre en pleine face un violent TIMEOUT


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2012)

Où t'es donc passé demande le grand père à son petit fils en faisant mine de ne pas le trouver


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Le trou verdoyant cachait un ancien puits asséché depuis belle lurette.


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2012)

Es-tu ce grand blond avec une chaussette noire ou ce grand bouc avec un slip noir ?


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juin 2012)

Noire comme les idées d'un certain Franquin.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Franck, un bon ami de ma sur, aimerait bien faire partie de la famille.


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2012)

Femme ! Il décida de dédier sa vie aux femmes.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2012)

Famélique féminité sur les scènes des défilés


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

Des fils et des aiguilles; voilà du bon matériel!


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2012)

Mates et ris de bon coeur, la scène est cocasse


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2012)

casse toi pauv' con


----------



## Old Timer (19 Juin 2012)

con comme la lune


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juin 2012)

Comme la lunette arrière est cassée je vais faire jouer l'assurance


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2012)

Rance comme un mauvais beurre


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juin 2012)

Mauve et beurre, soit violet et jaune. C'est original


----------



## macpan (19 Juin 2012)

gynale ou toridienne?


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2012)

hyènes, chacals, serpents et corbeaux m'ont toujours fait peur


----------



## esv^^ (20 Juin 2012)

Fait peu Ramon; aujourd'hui c'est Dimanche! =)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juin 2012)

Dix manches ? Euh... ça fait beaucoup pour un match de tennis.


----------



## esv^^ (20 Juin 2012)

Deux tennis Loto; l'idéal pour faire une bonne partie!


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Partie hier, elle ne devrait pas revenir avant demain


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juin 2012)

Vends de maintes et maintes fois ce que tu cultives et tu assureras tes vieux jours


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2012)

Tes vieux journaux là, je peux les prendre, ? C'est pour allumer mon feu.


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Feutré était ainsi ressenti le discours du maire de cette petite ville de province


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juin 2012)

Vince Taylor était un rocker très connu


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Rustique était sa maison de campagne qu'il avait achetée en compagnie de sa compagne


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2012)

Chef d'orchestre ? Oui ! Le Président de La République est considéré comme la clef de voute de nos institutions et donnant le la à la politique étrangère de la France.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2012)

la france tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juin 2012)

La quittance de loyer me donne envie d'aller camper définitivement dans la nature.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Juin 2012)

Naturellement !  Tu es naturophile...


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2012)

Loggia et terrasse, font de cet appartement une merveille, dés le moment où l'on a les moyens !


----------



## macpan (22 Juin 2012)

moyen, médian, mollement consensuel


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2012)

Le con sensuel de la femme....:rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2012)

De la familiarité dans le langage à ce que je vois


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juin 2012)

Je vois des choses que vous ne voyez pas.


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2012)

Ne voyez pas en ce rejet de votre projet un refus catégorique mais plutôt comme étant une chance pour vous de réfléchir et travailler plus encore votre proposition afin d'infléchir la décision non encore arrêtée de cette multi-nationale aux accents anglo-saxonx.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2012)

Saxe, on croyait tous qu'il pensait sexe


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2012)

Discothèque est le vrai nom de ce que l'on appel boite de nuit.


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2012)

De bon humeur Pedro partit vendre ses légumes du jardin sur la place principale de la ville de Linares au Chili


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2012)

Chi Li Ohm chinois d'origine savait parfaite parler Battave.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

T'avais raison, Jean vient d'arriver en gare par l'express 25628 à 11h30


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2012)

11H30 fut l'heure où je pris l'apéritif.


----------



## macpan (24 Juin 2012)

L'apéritif vous est gracieusement offert par la direction. La direction


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2012)

Direction la mer, nous sommes en vacance !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2012)

Va, quand ce sera à toi de jouer je t'appelerai


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

Je t&#8217;appellerai demain sans faute du studio afin de fixer un rendez-vous courant semaine prochaine avec ton agent. On discutera alors enfin du synopsis


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2012)

Si Nopsys ne vient pas au RV, je le vire


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

Virevolte le papillon, vole l'oiseau et brasse du vent l'Homme !


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juin 2012)

L'homme est à la base de tous les détériorations de la planète.


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

L'homme est la mesure de toute chose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juin 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> L'homme est à la base de tous les détériorations de la planète.


Plats nets et couverts nets également grâce à un produit vaisselle de qualité


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2012)

Kal Ite et Shenzu adorent les mangas


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Engage-toi dans l'Armée disait toujours tonton Charles


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2012)

Charles se disait que cette fois c'était vraiment la fin


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juin 2012)

La feinte de l'attaquant a mis le défenseur dans le vent


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2012)

Venzetti & Sacco


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juin 2012)

Ça commence à m'énerver cette façon qu'il a de me regarder


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Regardera-t-il le match de foot jusqu'à la fin où ira-t-il se coucher plus tôt afin d'être frais et dispo pour l'examen médical du lendemain matin ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juin 2012)

Demain ma teinture aura-t-elle l'effet escompté en plein soleil ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Heil ! Le salut figea le résistant caché ans la grange. Ils sont déjà à ma recherche pensa t-il


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Il a dîné d'un potage et d'un légume tôt hier au soir, c'était peu avant son accident cardio-vasculaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2012)

Les rideaux doivent être repassés.


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Passé 12h30, je ne pense pas qu'il viendra manger pour partager avec nous ce copieux repas. Il est encore en réunion de travail ... cela cacherait-il un flirt ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juin 2012)

Flirtbook, encore une appli débile pour les réseaux soit-disant "sociaux".


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2012)

Ciox Generic aide à trouver des médicaments bon marché


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

Chez moi y a toujours une bouteille pour les copains.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juin 2012)

Copains et Copines marchent main dans la main


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

Maintes fois Peter, je t'ai dit de ne pas t'aventurer seul dans le labyrinthe de Pan.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juin 2012)

2 panthères noires dans un zoo ça attire du monde en plus


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

Plus on rit moins on pleure


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juin 2012)

Pleurotes, cèpes ou girolles font partie des champignons comestibles


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

Comes et Stible sont deux robots de la nouvelle génération. Le premier est un majordome high tech tandis que Stible est un robot d'entretien indoor et outdoor.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2012)

Dorénavant, je ne veux plus que ce robot reste comme ça à me regarder. Débranchez le


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juin 2012)

Des branches et le tronc d'un arbre découpés à la tronçonneuse


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

Se tirer une balle dans la tête ! Voilà que Roger Latourigée souhaitait en finir avec la vie, sa courte vie. Il n'en pouvait plus de voir Claire, sa Claire se promener main dans la main avec Pierre son meilleur ami devenu le pire traitre de tous les temps !


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

chinosis is a system that uses a mix of Meridian Therapy. vive les caches  (ne me demander pas ce que c'est j'en ai aucune idée)

tant va a la cruche.......


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

La cruche ! A mais quelle cruche cette fille incapable de se rappeler la date d'anniversaire de ses trois enfants !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Juillet 2012)

Trois ans fendeur de bûches ça muscle les bras !


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2012)

Les bras m'en tombèrent lorsque j'entendis l'explication idiote de jojo le garagiste


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Juillet 2012)

Le gars rage hystériquement à cause de sa voiture volée


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2012)

Vois-tu Révo les avions à réaction tracer un large panache de fumée dans le ciel bleu de ce beau mois de juillet ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2012)

Deux juillet c'est demain.


----------



## macpan (1 Juillet 2012)

ses deux mains étaient particulièrement calleuses et abondamment velues à la limite de l'hirsutisme


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Juillet 2012)

Sur tismail.com on trouve des chaussettes made in France

Pub gratuite


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2012)

France était une petite fille très timide mais qui était très curieuse de son environnement immédiat : les bois de son père habités par des bêtes sauvages

Pub interdite


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

Va Geneviève, passe devant je te rejoins dans ta couche.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

T'accouches ?!!! Ça fait une demi-heure que j'attends que tu me dises la vérité !


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> La vérité se cache au fond d'un puits.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2012)

Puis il fit un tour sur lui même et se retrouva face à son passé.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

Son pas s'est arrêté, il ne sait plus où il doit aller


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

Il doit aller prendre son avion à 15h35, voilà ce qu'il m'a dit avant de prendre son taxi et s'envoler pour New York. Tu n'étais pas au courant ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

Au coup rendu il s'aperçut que son adversaire avait encore de la ressource


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> La ressource naturelle est un bien, une substance ou un objet présent dans la nature, et exploité pour les besoins d'une société humaine


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

T'es eue ! Mais ne t'inquiète pas tu pourras rejouer demain.


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> Demain sonnera le glas de notre civilisation


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

Scions, scions du bois,
Pour la mère, pour la mère,
Scions, scions du bois
Pour la mère Nicolas
Qui a cassé ses sabots
En mille morceaux.
Voici les morceaux !


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> Voici les morceaux choisis de cette belle histoire d'amour intemporelle ...


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2012)

et ta mere elle scie du bois moisi c'est pour cela qu'elle t'a eu malheureusement


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2012)

Au long brick vers la jetée, il vous faudra faire attention de ne pas faire de mauvaises rencontres.


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2012)

don't mention it, je le sais bien les coupeurs de bois comme ceux de joint je les disperse facon puzzle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Au long brick vers la jetée, il vous faudra  faire attention de ne pas faire de mauvaises rencontres.



En contre les gars, en contre ! C'est le meilleur moyen pour vous de marquer un but


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

Marquer un but dans le dernier quart d'heure, voilà bel et bien ce dont l'équipe de France de football est incapable de réaliser, isn't it ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juillet 2012)

italie, espagne, italie, nous hésitons pour notre destination de vacances...


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

- Ces deux vielles photos ! Je puis vous affirmer catégoriquement que ces deux là sont d'anciens agents de la Stasi. 
-- Ah oui ! Et Angela Merkel en faisait-elle partie dans sa jeunesse ? 
- Vous comprendrez aisément que je ne puisse pas répondre à cette question.
-- Ouais, encore cette put... de raison d'Etat !
- Je ne vous le fais pas dire &#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2012)

Dire que je croyais que tu savais déjà tout cela


----------



## Old Timer (6 Juillet 2012)

Cela va de soi qu'il va récidiver.


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Si diversité rime avec danger? Je vous pose la question...


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2012)

La question mérite d'être posée !
Tout cela n'est rien en regard des problèmes que ton attitude inconvenante vis-à-vis de nos alliés va irrémédiablement causer. 
Un Prince de sang d'un royaume qui est au bord de l'agonie suite à toutes nos guerres ne peut pas se permettre ce comportement ! 
En conséquence mon fils, je te somme de quitter sur-le-champ mon royaume et d'aller t'amender en allant prier Dieu à Solyme (_Jérusalem_) durant une année entière ! C'est ainsi que moi ton père a parlé. Je le veux, je l'exige, je l'ordonne !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

Ordonne à un enfant : 'Fais ceci !', il n'apprend qu'à ordonner : 'Fais ceci !' Quand je punis un enfant, il n'apprend qu'à punir un enfant.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

Un enfant, oui un enfant a fait les poches de Bayrou !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

Bayrou une claque dans la figure.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

La figure de style telle qu'une anacoluthe par exemple, mais aussi une aposiopèse ou encore une antanaclase sont rarement utilisées de nos jours.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2012)

Nos jours sont désormais comptés. Le 21 décembre arrive à grand pas.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

Village fleuri, habitants joyeux, vue imprenable, Jacques Amsellem avait enfin trouvé l'endroit idéal pour jouir de sa retraite bien méritée !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)

Bien méritée cette petite pause déjeuner.


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Déjeunerez-vous très tôt demain après votre rencontre avec le Cardinal Monsieur le Vicomte ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)

Vicomte, on acquiert rarement les qualités dont on peut se passer.


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

- Se passerons-nous de la noblesse ? 
-- Celle d'avant 1789 est remplacée peu à peu par l'Empereur !
- Finalement la noblesse traverse les âges et les cataclysmes politiques.
-- A n'en pas douter !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

D'où t'es toi ? On t'as jamais vu par ici !


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Par ici je peux voir la Suisse.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2012)

les suissesses que des grosses cochonnes elle sont pires que les belges


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2012)

Les Belges apprécient modérément les blagues que l'on raconte à leur propos, heureusement qu'ils se rattrapent sur les blagues françaises.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Seize joueurs ont été retenus pour le match.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juillet 2012)

Le macho est italien, c'est bien connu


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Connu à trop en perdre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Perdre, perdre, personne ne songerait à gagner


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Gagner apprend à dépenser.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juillet 2012)

Des pensées saugrenues me viennent à l'esprit.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

L'esprit est en toi. Ne craint plus mon fils.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juillet 2012)

Plus Monfils joue au tennis moins il gagne.


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2012)

Il gagne à être connu, d'ailleurs c'est certainement l'homme le plus brillant de sa génération !


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2012)

Generation ... Talkin' 'bout my generation

People try to put us d-down (Talkin' 'bout my generation) 
Just because we get around (Talkin' 'bout my generation) 
Things they do look awful c-c-cold (Talkin' 'bout my generation) 
I hope I die before I get old (Talkin' 'bout my generation)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2012)

Je ne rationne pas ma bouffe aujourd'hui. Même en ayant acheté un vieux disque des Who (  ) hors de prix il me reste suffisamment pour me payer un bon resto.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Un bon reste au fond du frigo fera mon repas de ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2012)

Le soir de la vie apporte avec soi sa lampe.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Soit sa lampe est claquée, soit il n'est pas encore rentré, mais à cette heure en générale il y a de la lumière.


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2012)

Lumière Auguste et Lumière Louis - les frères Lumières - sont deux ingénieurs Français qui ont permis au cinéma d'exister


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juillet 2012)

Ex-hystérique, il est enfin redevenu calme et posé après plusieurs mois de traitement.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

Sortez-le de ce zinc &#8230; on va lui faire sa fête à ce crétin des Alpes !


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juillet 2012)

Ah le peu de considération que tu as pour tes consgénères


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

Air de repos puis repas vite fait mais enfin pas de tout repos ce repas trop lourd


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juillet 2012)

Serre pas trop lourdaud tu vas tout écraser !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

Raser gratis c'est demain non ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> don't mention it, je le sais bien les coupeurs de bois comme ceux de joint je les disperse facon puzzle



Puzzle, dnoc comemnçnos aevc quleuqes mtos etxêremmetns lngos vrioe puls ecnroe hstiorie d'aovir pelins d'mtos sluoingés de rugoe hihihihihi ! C'set smpya !


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

Demain je serai plus vieux qu'aujourd'hui et encore plus qu'hier


----------



## tatouille (12 Juillet 2012)

c'est pas de ma faute si votre biscuit est rassi


----------



## mistik (12 Juillet 2012)

Quoi asie ? Quoi asie ? Oui je sais que quasiment l'asie est installée de partout !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2012)

Par Toutatis, je crains que le ciel nous tombe sur la tête... à moins que ce ne soit une bouteille de Coca


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)

Rassis-toi et prends donc un verre de lait.
C'est plein de vitamines et autres minéraux bon pour le corps.
Pis ça fera ramollir tes biscuits.
Ceux que tu as ramené de ton séjour au Guilvinec, l'automne dernier.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

nier ne servira a rien, tout le monde t'as vu pisser dans cette citerne


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2012)

Si ternes étaient ses yeux après avoir écouté "Déjeuner en paix"


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)

Ça me laisse sur ma faim ces quelques mots. Manque une chute, un truc qui fasse rêver, qui invite à l'empathie ou tout son contraire.
Bref c'est trop court pour être vrai


----------



## mistik (12 Juillet 2012)

Pour être vraiment en phase avec le discours du sénateur, je crois qu'il va falloir éponger assez vite le trou de la sécu sinon tous les hôpitaux de France et de Navarre vont sombrer plus vite que ne le fit le Titanic !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2012)

'Tite Annick a de jolies bouclettes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2012)

Clayton Fredericks a fait une chute impressionnante pendant son parcours.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juillet 2012)

Par cours interposés, les petites rivières deviennent des grands fleuves


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2012)

Grands fleuves et petites rivières.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2012)

Rive hier, désert aujourd'hui. La sécheresse change la physionomie de certains endroits du monde.


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2012)

Monde obscur et ciel clair obscur


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2012)

claire obscure, belle brunette amatrice en levrette :love:


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Levrette, cunnilingus, 69  je n'en peux plus d'être l'amuse-gueule de cet homme salace !


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2012)

salace ou grivois ne te fait point mauvais homme, etre bigot oui


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Oui, nous sommes le fer de lance de la bataille économique qui vient de s'engager entre notre pays et les Bric !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2012)

les briques qu'il avait entreposées de guingois tenaient debout par je ne sais quel miracle


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

Mi-raclette, mi-fondue, j'hésitais entre les saveurs qui excitaient mes papilles


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Mes papilles gustatives sont très sensibles


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2012)

Cent cibles pour cent archers, ça paraît logique.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2012)

Logique floue, tout cela me paraît bien mystérieux


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Mystérieux mais non, ça paraît logique vous vous êtes fait empapaouter !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2012)

Papa où t'es ? Ça fait 2 heures que je te cherche !


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Cherche Médor cherche le nonos de ton papa adoré !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2012)

Ados rétifs ? Tous les parents ont connu ça avec leurs gamins !


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Leurs gamins sont d'une impolitesse !!!


----------



## tatouille (15 Juillet 2012)

impolitesses sont les mamelles de l'adolescence


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Ado, les sens sont exacerbés


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas exaspéré que tu voulais dire ? J'dis ça parce qu'on est en train de chercher quel est le sujet le plus cul-cul la praline de ce forum. Et si vous continuez comme ça il se pourrait bien que vous, enfin que ce sujet apparaisse en bien meilleure position que dans nos spéculations. N'allez pas voir là une espèce d'ourdissement dans l'ombre car comme le dit la chanson "les coups d'boule rouge c'est fini nous a dit le Boss !". Faites un effort que diable. Franchissez les bornes des limites plutôt que de vous astiquer la nouille pour lâcher une purée insipide.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

Insipide, je m'aime pas la purée faite avec des flocons de pomme de terre


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

--> "Terre promise texane" est un roman de Safieddine Bouali
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Bouhhhh ! Ali sursauta dans son sommeil, tiré brusquement des rêves de son Bab El-Oued


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Bab-El-Oued : la porte de la rivière !

[/FONT]


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2012)

Ris, vis, erres dans les forums sans te prendre la tête


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2012)

La rivière coule sous le feuillage 
dégrafe ma robe dessous 
regarde je suis nue 
porte-moi dans cette eau 
retourne-moi glisse ta main 
visite mes hanches et ma toison 
suis les mouvements de mon ventre 
tu emprisonnes mes poignets 
tire tire par tous les os les bras et les jambes 
viens là maintenant 
tire doucement ma tête en arrière 
caresse-moi ne tarrête plus 
oui tout vient tous les parfums de la rivière 
regarde-moi regarde ta Lolita liée à la taille par leau.

_Emmanuel Hocquard _


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

L'eau est pure en contrebas de la maison.

--> @Old Timer : Et après on va dire que la miss tique est une obsédée sexuelle !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2012)

La maison était nichée, dans un creux de vallon abritée du vent l'hiver et de la chaleur de l'été.


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2012)

L'été fut nuageux, froid la nuit et en début de matinée, manquait plus qu'il pleuve des grenouilles !


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2012)

Grenouille. Reptile muni de pattes comestibles.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

--> Comestible est le grillon grillé car les insectes sont riches en protéines. Néanmoins il faut nuancer les propos car selon Bruno Comby : "manger une certaine quantité d'insectes comestibles est bienfaisant, manger trop d'insectes (même comestibles) est nuisible"[SIZE=+1][/SIZE].


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2012)

Nuit si bleue, ta lune est si belle


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2012)

Belle comme une belle banane.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

Une belle banane ? Oui, bien sûr il a une belle banane sur la tête mais aussi autour de la taille !


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

taille de guepe avait la serveuse au comptoir !


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

--> La serveuse au comptoir me paraît très avenante et je ne serais pas contre une petit bécot


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

Tibet côté droit de l'homme c'est pas terrible.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2012)

Terrible sera son courroux si par malheur il apprenait la supercherie !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2012)

Supercherie ?
Porcherie !

[youtube]asDJB4xDGrw[/youtube]

Le monde est une vraie porcherie
Les hommes se comportent comm'des porcs
De l'élevage en batterie
A des milliers de tonnes de morts
Nous sommes à l'heure des fanatiques
Folie oppression scientifique
Nous sommes dans un état de jungle
Et partout c'est la loi du flingue
Prostitution organisée
Putréfaction gerbe et nausée
Le Tiers-Monde crève les porcs s'empiffrent
La tension monte, les GI's griffent
Massacrés dans les abattoirs
Br-lés dans les laboratoires
Parqués dans les citées-dortoir
Prisonniers derrière ton parloir
Et au Chili les suspects cuisent
Dans les fours du gouvernement
En Europe les rebelles croupissent
Dans les bunkers de l'isolement
Un homme qui éclate en morceaux
Dynamité par des bourreaux
Des singes conduits ... la démence
Beethov' devient ultra-violence
D'un côté l'système monétaire
De l'autre l'ombre militaire
Tout fini en réglement d'comptes
A coup de schlagues le sang inonde

Flic-Armée Porcherie
Apartheid Porcherie
Dst Porcherie
Et Le Pen Porcherie

Grouene grouene gronch
Grouic grom grouic
Grouinc grouinc......


----------



## mistik (19 Juillet 2012)

--> Pancha Karma : c'est un des soins ayurvédiques qui a pour ambition de de purifier le corps en  provoquant l&#8217;élimination des éléments toxiques de l'organisme


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2012)

De l'organe Isme en possédait beaucoup. Cela provoquait des envies chez la gente féminine.


----------



## mistik (19 Juillet 2012)

Féminine ? Oui bien sûr qu'elle l'était à toujours vouloir se farder dès qu'un bel étalon passait près d'elle !


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2012)

délavé  c'est un phénomène extraordinaire que l'on trouve parfois quand on sort son linge de la machine.


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2012)

Ne pas croire tout ce que l'on nous dit et réfléchir par soi-même, voilà ce que l'on avait appris à Jean lorsqu'il avait été enfant.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Juillet 2012)

En fantôme il s'est déguisé pour l'Halloween, elle s'est déguisée en courant d'air.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2012)

C'est en courant d'airbus en voitures ou de cars en trains que j'ai pu faire trois fois le tour du monde.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

Dumont de la centrale de renseignements était un agent efficace.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2012)

Et Fikas c'est meilleur que Frolic


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2012)

--> Lycéens, étudiants, ouvriers, employés, tous manifestèrent en 1968 dans la France entière


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juillet 2012)

En tiers le gateau est plus difficile à couper qu'en quart


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2012)

_Quart monde_, _Tiers monde_ &#8230; encore beaucoup de monde dans une misère noire !


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

Noah revient sur le devant de la scène avec un nouvel album


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2012)

Album qui va me passer sous le nez et qui ne me laissera aucune odeur, tant le personnage est sans saveur et m'indiffère


----------



## macpan (21 Juillet 2012)

indifférence ... pour un album-hommage à Bob,  pas cool


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

Couleur café que j'aime ta couleur café


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2012)

Café _El Sur_ au coeur du Quartier Latin veut nous faire plonger dans l'ambiance de l'Amérique du Sud


----------



## macpan (21 Juillet 2012)

sudoku, obsession compulsive


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2012)

Pull si vert que l'on se demande quelle teinture a été utilisée.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

N'utilise pas d'adverbes. N'utilise que des mots à trois dimensions.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2012)

Dim, en sciant du bois, tu auras chaud pendant l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

L'hiver de ta vie est ton second printemps.


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

Tant pis pour toi tu l'auras voulu !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2012)

Laura vous luttez inutilement puisqu'il aura le dernier mot en fin de compte.


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

Compte tenu de l'évolution de la zone Euro, j'ai décidé d'aller me faire pendre ailleurs !


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2012)

Ailleurs c'est trop loin.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2012)

Loues un vélo et longes la plage


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2012)

La plage, la mer, le soleil, les filles, le rêve éveillé quoi !


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2012)

Quoi de plus naturel en somme


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2012)

En somme tu tentes de m'expliquer que tu souhaiterais me quitter dès à présent et sans attendre !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2012)

Ahhhh tendre est ta chair quand je la mordille, tel un succube


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

--> Cubique est la forme de cette maison.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2012)

7 mai, son souvenir reste intact dans sa mémoire car il avait choisi cette date pour lui déclarer son amour


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2012)

Son amour a changé ma vie.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juillet 2012)

Ma vie, ma vie mmmmhh, voyons, voyons...


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

--> Voyons si notre nouveau collaborateur est à la hauteur du travail qui vient de lui être confié


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2012)

Lui être con fit le jeu homme qui s'exprimait dans un mauvais français.


----------



## _Trent_ (24 Juillet 2012)

France étant le nom de scène de d'Isabelle Geneviève Marie Anne Gall, compagne de feu Michel Berger.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juillet 2012)

Bergers, à vos moutons, moutons, à vos patous, patous venez chercher des poutous...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

Poutou (n.m.)
baiser, bécot, bise, bisou

C'est bien beau mais ça ne servira pas à grand chose pour le poweeeerdooom !



Powerdom a dit:


> Lui être con fit le jeu homme qui s'exprimait dans un mauvais français.



Rodgeur ! Rodgeur ! On est en train de le perdre ! Je répète. On est en train de le perdre !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2012)

Le père Dre lui fit l'extrême onction.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2012)

--> L'extrême onction qu'avait reçu le Pape Jean-Paul II peu de temps avant sa mort s'appelle le Saint viatique.


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

C'est le père du Dr Dre ? Non passque ça permettrait d'avancer un peu dans ton histoire. Écouter du rap, prendre des psychotropes et voir des vaisseaux spatiaux dans ton jardin ça fait beaucoup de conneries à l'heure de l'apéro !


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2012)

La paire au poker est formée par deux cartes de même rang.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juillet 2012)

Rends toi compte qu'au bout d'une journée, ce pain est déjà rassi !


----------



## _Trent_ (25 Juillet 2012)

Rassis-toi! ou tu seras privé de dessert!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juillet 2012)

Deux des certificats sont faux, il y a une arnaque.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2012)

Arnaques, crimes et botanique


----------



## tatouille (27 Juillet 2012)

deux qui la nique personne qu 'il l'a tient


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

Tiens, voilà du boudin.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2012)

Bout d'un mot, début d'un autre, cela fonctionne toujours, mais le niveau n'est pas toujours du même acabit :love:


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2012)

Bibi pense la même chose et trouve ce mot particulièrement difficile


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2012)

Paire ! OK, tu perds, j'ai une quinte flush


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2012)

_Flush : une biographie_ fut écrit par Virginia Woolf alors qu'elle venait de perdre son ami &#8230; Lytton Stratchey


----------



## tatouille (27 Juillet 2012)

chez la mere michelle le chat a bouffé le perroquet


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

qu'è qui fait qu'è qui n'a qui qui frappe à ma porte ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2012)

Porte bien ton attention sur le titre de ce fil, fronce les sourcils, plisse les yeux et tente de faire remonter l'information à ton neurone. Il devrait recevoir "Le jeu du dernier *mot*" ^^


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Mon (ou ma) prédécesseur(e) s'était contenté(e) de la dernière syllabe... 
je me suis aussi permis cette entorse, ceci explique cela... 

Allez, je la refais pour toi :

Pêt-roquet de celui qui se vante d'une intelligence supérieure...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2012)

Super Rieur &#8212; Merde alors ! C&#339;ur de tonnerre a réussi à aligner plus d'une phrase !
Le barman &#8212; Ah ouais ?!
SR &#8212; Je te jure, je l'ai lu !
LB &#8212; Et ça disait quoi ?!
SR &#8212; Ça causait de règles à suivre et de neurones
LB &#8212; Deux neurones ?!
SR &#8212; Ouais !
LB &#8212; Fortiche le gars !
SR &#8212; Et au réveil en plus !
LB &#8212; &#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Juillet 2012)

...., !!!!!, ?????


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

HEY LES QUEQUETTES MOISIES  BON HALTE LA VOUS ALLEZ PAS NOUS FUSILLER CE TOPIC

peut on repartir sur de bonnes bases merci.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

merci passque sans toi j'aurais pas saisi la "quequette moisie"


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

quote petit sucre d'orges moisi ferme ta gueule de petite bite et sorS

peut on repartir sur de bonnes bases SVP.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce VP pour Vilain Plénipotentiaire ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

es-ce que j'ai parlé d'option? Non. N'essaye point le vocabulaire il t'est etrange. On va donc sortir le baton petit salopiau, c'est la seule chose que tu consideres.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

con-sidères simplement que pendant que tu t'égosilles moi je con-tinue en prenant le dernier mot doux que tu m'adresses avec toute l'humanité dont je te sens empli en cette belle soirée mystérieusement céleste qui bon gré mal gré nous inspire le meilleur comme le pire.


----------



## Nephou (29 Juillet 2012)

tatouille, pas la peine que je te colle un avertissement, on est d&#8217;accord&#8230; comme d&#8217;hab&#8217;*à la prochaine envolée lyrique c&#8217;est le ban direct&#8230; voilà c&#8217;est dit.

Sinon, pour les autres, comme il s&#8217;agit du jeu du dernier mot, merci de le respecter.

Sur-ce  : retour au sommeil réparateur


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2012)

Le respect est quelque chose qu'on trouve dans une boite de céréale le matin au petit déjeuné.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juillet 2012)

déjeuner en tête à tête avec l'être aimé est magnifique


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2012)

Magnifiques envolées lyriques, tels des aspics hystériques ils se lancent des pics


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juillet 2012)

pic-oler,  voilà bien le meilleur des sports en cette année olympique


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

olympique... et colégram...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Colégram ce mot n&#8217;a pas de sens précis et fait partie d&#8217;une comptine enfantine.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Enfantine la facilité avec laquelle elle résolvait les sudokus


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Le sudoku,est un jeu en forme de grille.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Grillons et cigales à la nuit tombée


----------



## Old Timer (29 Juillet 2012)

Grille dit le bourreau Geoffroy à Jeanne.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2012)

Jeanne, Sweet Jeanne! Whoa! Sweet Jeanne, oh-oh-a! Sweet Jeanne!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Jeanne avait le bourdon.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bourdon et abeille sont les principaux insectes de nos jardins en cet été ensoleillé.


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Juillet 2012)

Soleil et bière font bon ménage.


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2012)

Ménage et repassage étaient les deux activités exercées par cette pauvre jeune fille issue d'un milieu modeste.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Modeste mais déterminée, elle avait décidé d'agir et de tout changer.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2012)

Champs généreux à perte de vue, mon regard oscillait au gré de la brise sur les tournesols


----------



## tatouille (30 Juillet 2012)

tournesol tournesol! est un bachibouzouk, c'est ce que le capitaine disait du professeur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Professeur foldingue s'était mis en tête de devenir un homme mince et séducteur.


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2012)

Un homme mince et séducteur, tout ce que détestait Sylvie


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2012)

Sylvie, Sylvestre et Silvain se promènent dans la forêt lointaine qui est celui ou celle qui ne trahira jamais?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Jamais Sylvie neut à se plaindre de Jean, pourtant un beau jour, elle lui annonça qu'elle le quittait.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Quitter et Nouvelle fenêtre sont deux menus de Safari.


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

Deux safaris pour le prix d'un si vous allez dans cette partie de l'Afrique


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

A fric et corruption, sont l'apanage de nos politiques


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2012)

Paul y tique quand tu le confonds avec Pierre


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Pierrette perdit sa cruche dans l'eau.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2012)

Auprès de mon arbre, je vivais heureux


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

eux,  retournèrent en arrière


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2012)

"Arrière toutes" hurla Edward Smith


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2012)

Smith et Wesson est un spécialiste du revolver


----------



## malord (31 Juillet 2012)

Revolver qui fut utilisé dans l'ouest américain...


----------



## 314-r (31 Juillet 2012)

américain comme le poing qui lui sert de joujou


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2012)

joujou bijou, caillou, chou, genou, hibou et pou prennent un "x" au pluriel


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2012)

pluriel comme la majorité.


----------



## 314-r (31 Juillet 2012)

majorité de majorettes pense faire carrière


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2012)

arrière Satan ! je te chasse


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (31 Juillet 2012)

chasteté avant le mariage !


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2012)

--> âgé de 22 ans, c'est celui-ci aux yeux mis clos et à la casquette de travers qui est le plus dangereux de tous


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

toussote sotte assois-toi si tasse bois


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Bois et saoule toi, tu verras après cela ira bien mieux.


----------



## tatouille (1 Août 2012)

mieux qui dit mieux? pas mieux, monsieur cricri maître-fesseur depuis 2003.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

2003 est l'année du dernier vol du Concorde.


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

Concorde la place aux palaces


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Pas lasse de travailler, Aurélie était en train de faire le ménage.


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

Mais nage donc ou tu donneras à manger aux poissons !


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

--> Poissons et crustacés, fruits de mer, hum !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

hum !, je pense que nous sommes dans la merde !


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

mére de sagesse est patience


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Patience et longueur de temps, font plus que force et que rage.


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

rage ô, désespoireau


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Poirot personnage mythique d'Agatha Chrisitie


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Christine faisait les course


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

court ce métrage


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

mais ta rage dans ton travail


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

travail famille patrie


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Patrick est un pote de chambrée


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

chambrée par les copines


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Copines de Fac


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

Fac iou ! D)


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

You  are a rude man


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

--> ma non troppo


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Trop d'eau c'est trop


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

tropique du capricorne dépassé, le solitaire continuait sa course autour du monde


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

mon démon est le jeu


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

je pense donc je suis


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2012)

Je suis partout et nulle part ailleurs


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

aïe eurcommence à mfaire mal !


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2012)

Malotrou


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2012)

C'est 3 mots minimum


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

(ou trois trous... )

--> mini môme ou nourrisson si vous préférez


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Préférer la paresse ou travail est une qualité


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

qu'alité qu'on est bien


----------



## Siciliano (1 Août 2012)

Bien être et santé font partie de ma vie.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2012)

Vi ou Emacs, je n'arrive pas à me décider


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Décider c'est prendre une responsabilité


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2012)

Rez ponça "Bilité", son nouveau et frêle esquif


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2012)

Est ce qu'il fait chaud ?


----------



## Siciliano (1 Août 2012)

Chaud ? Il fait plus que chaud. Je suis en train de suer presque.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2012)

Presse que personne ne lit, sauf en cachette


----------



## mokuchley (1 Août 2012)

en cachette, j'ecoute ma voisine de pallier


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

pas lier de rapports affectifs est principe du Bondage


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2012)

du bon, d'âge estimé à soixante années


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

anémomètre à zéro, nous voilà pris dans la pétole


----------



## mokuchley (1 Août 2012)

pétole dans mes voiles, je navigue, errant , au grés de mes procrastinations


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

procrastinations ô glandouilles incantatoires !


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2012)

t'ois raisons pour ne pas f'apper


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

fa perd tout d'fuite de fon farme fi on oublie d'arrover les fleurs


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

Les fleurs et les femmes sont faites pour s'entendre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

S'entendre dire des compliments par une femme c'est quand même très appréciable, surtout après un rapport.


----------



## LeProf (3 Août 2012)

Rapport de force ou rapport courtois ??


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

court toi peut-être mais pas moi !


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2012)

--> Moi, je mange quatre fois par jour car je ne termine jamais une journée sans souper vers 23 heures !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Heures, minutes, secondes, je me passionne pour les garde-temps de manufacture horlogère suisse.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2012)

Suis celui que tu recherches depuis les temps immémoriaux


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

i' m'aime au Rio Grande comme John Wayne et tous ces cavaliers quand encore tu n'étais


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

J'étais devenu un homme d'intérieur.


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2012)

Intérieur, Affaires étrangères, Justice  tous les représentants des grands ministères étaient réunis autour du Président et de son Premier ministre aux fins de trouver de toute urgence une solution à ce problème international très délicat


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

..."délicate Kate comme une tranche de cake kate..." (Yvan Dautin)


----------



## esv^^ (4 Août 2012)

Kate est bien la femme de Charles?


----------



## 314-r (5 Août 2012)

Charles serait la femme de Kate ou je n'y comprends plus rien !


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2012)

Rien absolument rien vous ne saurez rien concernant ces informations classées OCCAR Secret


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

Le secret excite la vénération.


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

vénération vénéneuse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Vénéneuse et rempli de substances toxiques.


----------



## Siciliano (7 Août 2012)

Toxiques? Vénéneuse ? Ça me fait penser aux grenouilles qu'un de mes amis détient.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

Il détient mon premier regret.


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2012)

Regrets éternels, voilà lépitaphe qui se trouvait gravée à jamais sur sa tombe.


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

"tombe-la tombé tombe la chemise..."


----------



## Siciliano (8 Août 2012)

La chemise à carreaux revient à la mode mine de rien !


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

rrien de rrieeennnn noooooon je ne regrette rrrieeennnn


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Rien ne tache et rien ne lave comme le sang.


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Le sang devra être lavé par le sang, cette tribu payera pour le massacre de nos guerriers, de nos fils, de nos femmes, de nos filles !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Août 2012)

Fillon se fait plus discret ces temps-ci, déjà qu'avant !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

éjac avant toute


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

Toutes nos jolies filles se trouvaient parées de leurs plus beaux atours pour séduire les jeunes hommes au cours de ce bal attendu toute l'année.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Au bal on doit danser même si on n&#8217;est pas masqué.


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

ma cé quessqué tou dis


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2012)

(Le) masque et la plume est une émission qui fut animée par Michel Polac de 1955 à 1970, ce célèbre journaliste est décédé ce mardi à l'âge de 82 ans


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Un quartier fait vendre l&#8217;autre.


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2012)

L'autre c'est moi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Le moi est haïssable.


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

Aïe sable dans les yeux fait pleurer les amoureux


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2012)

--> Les amoureux qui s'bécott'nt sur les bancs publics


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Le public, le public !... Combien faut-il de sots pour faire un public ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2012)

deux sots pour faire un public, c'est suffisant


----------



## thunderheart (10 Août 2012)

Suffit ! Zan est ma marque préférée de réglisse


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2012)

--> Ré glisse au travers des nuages et Pharaon se met à penser à l'avenir de l'Egypte


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

L'Egypte des pharaons à travers son histoire.


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2012)

Histoire de ne rien faire, il sirotait un whisky soda en regardant sa série préférée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Sa série préférée était OZ.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Août 2012)

OZ comme le magicien d'OZ


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

--> Oser se lancer dans l'aventure de l'entrepreneuriat n'est pas une mince affaire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Une affaire est une affaire, et c'est toujours une victoire pour l'une des deux parties.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Août 2012)

Parties de pétanque sur la place, en face du fronton de pelote.


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2012)

Deux pelotes de laine en valent mieux qu'une


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2012)

Val mieux qu'une femme à son poste ? Rien n'est moins sur.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Août 2012)

Sur qui puis-je compter pour lui dire de se brosser les dents de temps à autre?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2012)

Autres temps, autres moeurs


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2012)

meurs donc sale bête


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2012)

Es-tu prête à partir chez ta grand-mère Sophie ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2012)

Sophie avait peur de sa mémoire.


----------



## Old Timer (17 Août 2012)

Sa mémoire de 1 Go n'était pas suffisante pour Mountain Lion


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2012)

L'Ion est un dialogue de Platon.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2012)

Deux plats tombent au milieu de la cuisine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

de la cuisine, j'en sors justement


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2012)

--> "Justement j'ai une course à faire, je te rappelle tout de suite après" répliqua Éléonore en voulant se débarrasser de cet importun


----------



## Old Timer (18 Août 2012)

Cet importun qui venait solliciter son adhésion aux Témoins de Jéhovah.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2012)

T'es moins deux, Jeho va repartir.


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2012)

Repartir de plus belle après un dépôt de bilan est plus difficile en France qu'aux Etats-Unis où l'on considère l'échec comme étant positif lorsque l'on se relance dans une nouvelle aventure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Aventure n&#8217;est pas adultère.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2012)

Adultère ? Mais non, votre mari aime bien les femmes sans pour autant coucher avec !


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2012)

Avec qui couche t-il donc alors?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Alors je suis devenu magicien.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2012)

En chantant dans la rue il tomba sur la fille de ses rêves


----------



## Siciliano (20 Août 2012)

Ses rêves s'envolèrent en fumée à cause d'elle justement.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Justement, voilà notre train !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Le train de la vie, c'est un petit train, qui va des montagnes de l'ennui aux collines de la joie.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Joyeusement cette petite bande de copains allait s'amuser dans cette boum organisée par Léa


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Léa qui se montrait très chaude ce soir.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Ce soir-là très énervé contre Catherine, je pris ma voiture et fonçais sur la route, je décidais d'aller vers l'inconnu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

L&#8217;inconnu, c&#8217;est toujours excitant ...


----------



## Powerdom (20 Août 2012)

tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Elle se casse en Nouvelle-Zélande.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

"the land is very large" disait ladie Godwich


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2012)

Godwich lui dit-il croyant quelle lui parlait en Serbo-Croate.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Le Serbo-Croate sans peine et sans reproche.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

Proche de toi et pour toujours


----------



## thunderheart (20 Août 2012)

Tout jour commencé se termine un peu après 23h59'59"


----------



## macpan (20 Août 2012)

23h59'59", just around midnight


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2012)

--> _Midnight express_ est un film de Alan Parker retraçant l'histoire vraie de William Hayes arrêté pour trafic de drogue et emprisonné en Turquie en 1970


----------



## Siciliano (21 Août 2012)

1970, le 1er janvier, à 00:00:00 commence le début de l'heure UNIX.


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2012)

Ni X, ni carré blanc, ni carré rose, tout ce qui est catalogué comme étant à caractère sexuel est proscrit et durement châtié en Arabie Saoudite


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2012)

Saou dites moi que je rêve.


----------



## Siciliano (21 Août 2012)

Je rêve ! Oh le degueulasse ! Il vient de dégobiller sur mes chaussures !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Mes chaussures sont trop grandes pour vous, on va devoir couper vos pieds.


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2012)

Vos pieds sont magnifiques aussi ces chaussures noires aux si jolis dessins vous iraient à merveille !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Août 2012)

Amère veille que j'ai faite hier soir : il est passé de vie à trépas dans son sommeil.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Le sommeil est une séparation.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2012)

Pars à Sion et ne revient plus jamais


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Jamais mal acquit ne profite.


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2012)

Profites en car lundi tu reprends le travail.


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2012)

--> Le travail aliène l'homme


----------



## Siciliano (23 Août 2012)

L'homme est un individu mâle et adulte de l'espèce humaine. Par distinction, l'homme prépubère est appelé un garçon, tandis que l'individu de sexe féminin adulte est appelé une femme, ou une fille quand elle est enfant.


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2012)

--> Enfant elle chantait, riait, s'amusait avec ses amies. Aujourd'hui, elle ne pense plus qu'à lui fuyant toutes ses amies.


----------



## Siciliano (24 Août 2012)

Tu reviens quand tu veux, histoire qu'on se refasse une bonne soirée.


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2012)

Et hop on passe à autre chose, cet après-midi nous irons au cinéma après un petit resto !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2012)

Un petit resto au bord de l'eau.


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2012)

Lolo Ferrari a fait tourner la tête à beaucoup d'hommes et en a fait redresser bien d'autres sans qu'ils aient à sucer des feuilles de bambous !


----------



## Old Timer (25 Août 2012)

Bambous: plantes monocotylédones appartenant à la famille des roseaux. Ils constituent la sous-famille des Bambusoideae.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2012)

idée a éviter si tu souhaites rester en vie


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2012)

Restez en vie, sauvez votre peau, le feu dévore tout à son passage !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

Au passage donne moi tes cigarettes.


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2012)

Tes cigarettes que tu t'es tapées ces trente dernières années sont sûrement la cause de ton cancer de la gorge mais il reste à savoir s'il s'agit d'un cancer du nasopharynx, de l'oropharynx, de l'hypopharynx, de la glotte, de l'épiglotte, ou encore sous-glottique.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2012)

Tique et puce : les deux ennemis du chien.


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2012)

Du chien, elle en avait cette danseuse !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2012)

La danseuse de San Antonio avait peur du meurtrier.


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2012)

Peur du meurtrier ? Moi, jamais !


----------



## Old Timer (27 Août 2012)

Jamais deux sans trois dit le proverbe.


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2012)

Le proverbe qu'il préfère est le suivant : "_De deux douleurs simultanées, la plus forte obscurcit l'autre_". (cf Hippocrate).


----------



## Rhyzko (28 Août 2012)

L'autre, c'est moi !


----------



## Old Timer (28 Août 2012)

Moi mes souliers ont beaucoup voyagé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Le voyage apprend la tolérance.


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2012)

Rance ! Ce beurre est rance !


----------



## Siciliano (29 Août 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Rance ! Ce beurre est rance !



Errance ? Faudrait que je vois si ce film vaut le coup. Mais bon, l'a pas eu une bonne note.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2012)

Une bonne, note la commande de son patron avant de se coucher


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2012)

De ce coup chez le bijoutier je n'ai gardé pour moi que le collier en diamants.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Dis à Mantequilla, que son nom veux dire beurre en espagnol.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Est-ce Pagnol qui tourna La fille du Puisatier ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Puis à Thiais, tu prend à droite au carrefour de la Meuse et la Seine réunies.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Ray uni à Dave écrivirent de superbes chansons, comme Celluloid Heroes


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Eros, dieu de l'amour de la mythologie grecque


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Grecque, ça me fait penser à la fameuse cafetière utilisée sur les dundees par les pêcheurs au thon de l'île de Groix


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Groaaa, fît le monstre en fondant sur Martine !


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Martine a de jolies tétines


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Les jolies tétines que tu ne peux pas toucher.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2012)

Toucherrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Toucher la chatte à la voisine


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2012)

--> La voisine de Jérôme est très belle.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Belle et Sébastien était un téléfilm, lorsque j'étais jeune.


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2012)

Je ne crois plus qu'ils réussiront leur tour du monde en élastique !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Hélas, Tic est mort après ce saut incroyable !


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2012)

Incroyable mais vrai, ce charlatan a sauvé d'une mort atroce ce gai-luron


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Gai-Luron n'est il pas un héros de la bande dessinée de Gotlib ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

Gotlib était tellement las qu'il a arrêté de dessiner... la feuille blanche, l'angoisse


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

L'angoisse est un mal terrible de nos jours, il peut-être traité avec des anxiolytiques.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

"Anxiolytiques", quel mot barbare, ça me stresse


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Stress du travail, maladie du moment !


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

Moman, j'ai rien aux dents


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Dansons la capucine, vive le son, vive le son.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Août 2012)

Sont-ce les mouettes que j'entends jacasser ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

Jacasse et son compère, en on fait de belle à la TV.


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2012)

La TV est chronophage !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2012)

Chronofage,  se dit d'une action qui prends beaucoup de temps.


----------



## croupe_d_airain (1 Septembre 2012)

tant la danseuse qui n'avait point les yeux d'une innocente et ses courbes dessinant des lunes lointaines faisant palir la plus brillante étoile


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

--> Étoile des neiges mon c&#339;ur amoureux s'est pris au piège de tes grands yeux.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Septembre 2012)

ufs brouillés ou cuits durs


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Dure est la chute lorsque l'on est au sommet du pouvoir !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2012)

Poux voir lentes, feront partis la rentrée de nos chères têtes blondes.


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Blonde ou brune  laquelle choisir ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2012)

Choisir entre le vice et la vertu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)

La vertu est immortelle.


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2012)

Telle est ma volonté car je le veux, je l'exige, je l'ordonne !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

J'ordonne que ceci soit écrit et accompli.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2012)

Gueule d'amour, qu'il s'appelait !


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2012)

Appelez cette jeune fille belle comme un matin d'été, je la veux à mon bal masqué.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Au bal masqué olé olé !


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Septembre 2012)

OLè, olé...criait le peuple espagnol dans les arènes de Madrid.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Madrid est la capitale de l'Espagne. Ville la plus vaste et la plus peuplée du pays.


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2012)

--> Du pays, il voulait voir du pays, aussi il avait signé pour cinq ans comme matelot sur un navire de guerre impérial.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Septembre 2012)

Impérial, Biarritz a été impérial et à battu le champion en titre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Les titres ne sont que des surnoms et tout surnom est un titre.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Septembre 2012)

Titre à la une aujourd'hui, "Les martiens viennent nous coloniser."


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2012)

--> Nous coloniserons massivement Mars d'ici 100 ans.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Septembre 2012)

100 ans, c'est un siècle.


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2012)

--> Un siècle de misère noire pour finalement voir notre société sombrer dans le désespoir


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2012)

Des espoirs illuminent ses mirettes


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2012)

Mire et speakerine ne font plus partie du paysage audiovisuel.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2012)

Vises Huelgoat, c'est au Nord-Ouest de Carhaix


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Septembre 2012)

Car et bus sont interdit dans la baie du Mont Saint-Michel.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

Michel-Ange ne s&#8217;est pas mis à peindre parce qu&#8217;il avait toutes ces figures dans la tête. Seulement il se mit à peindre, et les figures se montrèrent.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2012)

Mon très renommé ami, ici présent, ne dit que des billevesées


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2012)

Des billes Vesey s'étalaient dans la cour de l'école. Elles étaient de qualité supérieur.


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2012)

De qualité supérieure à l'encre d'origine certes, mais elle vous coûtera un bras !


----------



## Ardienn (11 Septembre 2012)

Un bras robotisé vous coutera le second.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

second couteau chez Wolfoni depuis 10 ans


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2012)

En quelque sorte, je cherche la porte de sortie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

La sortie est dans les rêves.


----------



## fabien95 (11 Septembre 2012)

les rêves ne sont qu'une imagination


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

L&#8217;imagination gouverne le monde.


----------



## fabien95 (11 Septembre 2012)

le monde de némo


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2012)

Né, Mo s'activa à devenir un vrai hobbo.


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2012)

--> "Bobo, bobo, bobo !" criait l'enfant qui venait de tomber de son vélo rouge vif et qui un instant plutôt filait à vive allure dans cette rue malfamée


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2012)

Mâle, femme, éduquait leur progéniture de différente façon.


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2012)

De différentes façons cet instituteur avait réussi à faire assimiler ces notions grammaticales à ces mioches de couches sociales très variées


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2012)

Var, Hyères, Saint-Tropez, le paradis des seins


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2012)

Saint Bernard et son fameux col ... _amis donnés_ !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Donne-moi ce sac.


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2012)

Sacré était ce jeune roi venu d'une contrée très lointaine


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Septembre 2012)

lointaine est la vie d'eau douce que l'on a vécue


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

On a vécu comme des princes pendant des années.


----------



## mistik (15 Septembre 2012)

--> Pendant des années il a vécu loin de sa famille, de ses amies et de son pays.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Septembre 2012)

Pays de France, cher pays de mon enfance, bercer de tendre insouciance...


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2012)

Insouciance et jeunesse sont deux mots bien assortis !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)

Assorti comme deux chaussettes.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Septembre 2012)

Chaussette sur les talon, Béru entreprenait Berthe.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2012)

Berthe hannait, derrière la porte San A, attendait qu'à la partie finisse.


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2012)

Finissons-en maintenant ! Allez donc me chercher son amant !


----------



## thunderheart (17 Septembre 2012)

A Mantes la Jolie, la vie est belle


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

La belle mère ne se souvient pas qu&#8217;elle a été un jour une belle-fille.


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2012)

Une belle fille blonde à forte poitrine fait très souvent tourner la tête des hommes quadragénaires


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2012)

Une bonne situât Sion dans la Marne


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2012)

--> La Marne et ses fameux taxis est dans tous les souvenirs des écoliers grâce à leurs livres d'Histoire de France.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2012)

Fronces bien tes sourcils, plisses les yeux, mets une main pour te protéger de la lumière... au loin tu verras peut-être un mirage


----------



## Powerdom (18 Septembre 2012)

mi rageur, mi joueur l'enfant hésitait


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2012)

l'enfant hésitait à manger aussi la main qui le nourrissait...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Il nourrissait en effet les ténèbres.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2012)

T'es né Breton, tu aimes donc les crêpes, le cidre, le chouchen et le Kouign Amann


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2012)

amann, il a mangé l'amann, le garnement


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2012)

Le garnement n'en finit donc pas avec ses âneries !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2012)

Anne rigole, vache qui pisse


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2012)

Qui pisse en l'air dès que j'ai le dos tourné hurla le sergent-chef de la Caserne près de chez moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Le moi est haïssable.


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2012)

--> Sable chaud, mer agitée, soleil caressant des seins à perte de vue pour rassasier les voyeurs, la plage peut parfois être un endroit très hot


----------



## Powerdom (19 Septembre 2012)

Très haut, il n'en finissait plus de monter.


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2012)

--> Monter, grimper, escalader ces collines et montagnes  c'était le plaisir quotidien que s'offrait Pierre durant ses vacances d'été.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Septembre 2012)

Eté, tu es là encore pour deux jours


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2012)

De jour, on y voit mieux que la nuit.


----------



## esv^^ (20 Septembre 2012)

La nuit des temps... Quelle connerie...


----------



## mistik (20 Septembre 2012)

--> ris, pleure, chante mais évite surtout de mener une vie morne et plate


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2012)

Plate, telle une limande


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2012)

--> Il manda les maîtres mires les plus fameux, lesquels ordonnèrent des quantités de drogues


----------



## thunderheart (21 Septembre 2012)

Drogenbos n'est pas très éloigné de Brussels


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2012)

--> Bruce et le chef-mécanicien étaient sur le point de trouver la raison de la panne mystérieuse de ma petite Alfa Roméo lorsque le toit de l'atelier de mécanique s'envola avec l'orage qui fondait sur cette petite ville dans laquelle je venais d'échouer


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2012)

Des chouées de grande taille tombaient avec violence. Bruce courut se mettre à l'abri. Une chouée plus forte tomba sur le chef mécanicien. Il mourut sur le coup.


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Des chouées de grande taille tombaient avec violence. Bruce courut se mettre à l'abri. Une chouée plus forte tomba sur le chef mécanicien. Il mourut sur le coup.


MDR, LOL comme diraient les jeunes. @Powerdom, bravo ! ^^

Sur le coup je ne pus reconnaître Bruce complètement bouleversé par la mort si rapide et inattendue du chef-mécanicien qu'il connaissait depuis 10 ans. Je ne pus éviter un malaise qui me valut une hospitalisation au CHU du coin. Fort heureusement pour moi (mais malheureusement pour le reste des forumeurs qui en avaient marre de lire mes textes à la noix) je pus être sauvé in extremis. Je ne suivis donc pas le triste destin du chef-mécanicien.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

Chef-mécanicien et simple régleur essayer tant bien que mal de remettre le sous marin Nautillus en état de naviguer.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Il navigue en kayak entre les baleines.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

Bas, laine et polaire, font partis de l'équipement minimum en hiver.


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2012)

En hiver un chef-mécanicien peut être très utile lorsque la batterie de nos voitures lâchent !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Lâche pas les bras mon ami.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Septembre 2012)

A Milan, la ville est très polluée par l'ozone.


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2012)

--> Zone A quartier B secteur Z bâtiment 540 au 2ème étage et à la 3ème porte à droite en sortant de l'ascenseur se trouvait le bureau de Max, ingénieur spécialiste en conquête spatiale qui planchait sur la nouvelle fusée qui devait permettre à l'humanité de quitter la Terre rapidement en cas de chute de météorites de la taille de l'astre lunaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Lunaire ! la campagne française était devenu lunaire après l'explosion de cette bombe atomique, jouet mis au point par Oppenheimer.


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

-->_ Mer_s et _océan_s étaient préférés par _Pierre_ pour ses vacances d'été lui qui détestait la _montagne_


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Montagnes et pics enneigés sont le propres de vacances à la neige réussies.


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

--> La neige réussit mieux à tenir début janvier que fin mars


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Marsupilami est un animal sortie de l'imagination de Franquin.


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

Qu'un quidam soit intervenu ainsi ne m'étonne pas le moins du monde !


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Mon dieu mais que c'est il passé ?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

--> Passé et présent préparent le futur


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Futur grand du sport, Marcel lance son javelot lors des jeux régionaux de Trifouillis les Oies.


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

--> Les oies blanches, les canards, les poulets se promenaient dans le pré de nos voisins


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Voisins et voisines vinrent en nombre au pique-nique organisé par l'amicale laïque.


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2012)

--> Laïcs et clergé se promenaient de concert se rendant à un spectacle de curés nudistes près de Lubeck en Basse Saxe en Allemagne


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Allez magne ! Sinon on va mettre 3 plombes pour arriver dans ce cloitres.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2012)

Cloitrés dans l'abbaye, les moines passaient leur temps à picoler en dégustant du Chaussée aux moines


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Moi ne voyant rien venir, je suis reparti en courant vers le verger du père Albert.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2012)

Ah Bernique ! lui répondis-je lorsqu'elle essayer de me soutirer quelques deniers.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

De nier, cela ne sert à rien devant le tribunal de l'inquisition.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2012)

Inquisition Espagnole, heures sombres du colonialisme


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2012)

ISME est une école de commerce et de management à Nantes.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Nantes n'est elle pas la ville d'origine, de notre charmant premier ministre ?


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2012)

--> Istres est une ville fleurie des Bouches-du-Rhône en France


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2012)

En France, la nuit sur la route on peut encore croiser des phares jaunes.


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2012)

--> Jaune comme un canari domestique


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Domestiques et gouvernantes font le groupe des employés de l'Hostellerie avec un grand H.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2012)

H Arthur H, Wishbone Ash, H la série, etc. Il y a plein de H.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Septembre 2012)

Deux haches venaient de s'enfoncer dans la porte en bois. Elle ne résista pas longtemps.


----------



## mistik (25 Septembre 2012)

--> Elle ne résista pas longtemps au charme de ce jeune homme qui pourrait devenir l'homme de sa vie s'il sait bien s'y prendre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Prendre la balle au bond.


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2012)

--> Bond, James Bond, agent 007


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2012)

7 lieues qu'il faisait en une seule enjambée


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2012)

--> Une seule enjambée a suffi à franchir le lit de cette rivière


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2012)

Rivière sans retour, cela me fait penser à la mythique Marilyn Monroe


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2012)

--> Mon rot provient de mon repas de midi ... dur dur à digérer !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2012)

À dix, gérer ces grands travaux devenait un jeu d'enfants.


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2012)

--> D'enfantillage Nicole décrivait le comportement de son mari et de ses amis passablement bourrés à la suite d'une soirée bien arrosée et qui agissaient comme des gamins de 8 ans


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)

Les années ne passent pas chaque année mais tous les dix à quinze ans. Pendant une dizaine ou une quinzaine d'années, on a l'impression d'avoir le même âge ; puis brusquement on vieillit d'un seul coup.


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2012)

--> D'un seul coup, comme s'il était habité par le Diable, Jean-Henri se retourna et lança un regard noir à l'encontre de Pierre-Arnaud qui aimait la même jeune fille


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2012)

Rooh, tu crois, rooh j'ai du mal d'y croire


----------



## thunderheart (29 Septembre 2012)

Crois Régine, ce n'est qu'une histoire de Boa !


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2012)

--> "_Boa Moa pa toa_" ainsi commençait à s'exprimer le bébé de Jackie


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2012)

Jacky était venu nous montrer sa Renault 17 tuning


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Septembre 2012)

Tu niques quoi ce soir ? :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2012)

Sois rêveur, cela égayera tes neurones


----------



## mistik (30 Septembre 2012)

--> Ne jamais tourner le dos à son adversaire &#8230; jamais !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Jamais sans ma secrétaire.


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2012)

Terré dans un abri, ainsi fut retrouvé Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)

Hussein avec les Mars.


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2012)

--> Mars sera la prochaine conquête humaine après la Lune


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2012)

L'alunissage eut lieu voici 43 ans cette année.


----------



## mistik (4 Octobre 2012)

--> Cette année se terminera aussi vite que la précédente et que certainement la suivante


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2012)

En suivant le fleuve, on parvient à la mer.


----------



## mistik (6 Octobre 2012)

--> La mer Baltique fut un lac proglaciaire d'eau  douce qui n'était pas liée à l'océan mondial en ces temps très lointains


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2012)

Loue un Tintin pour passer une agréable après-midi sous la pluie


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2012)

--> A quatre pattes Jojo s'amusait follement avec ses petites voitures sur un tapis sophistiqué sur lequel était représenté des rues d'une petite ville des États-Unis.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2012)

Unis pour le meilleur et pour le pire...


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2012)

Le pire est à venir.


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2012)

--> Venir de loin, partir tôt et se lancer dans un politique de grands travaux


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

Vaudrait mieux que je passe par ici c'est plus court.


----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Octobre 2012)

Court, ce mot si court qui me fait penser à tes idées et à ce que tu as entre les jambes (je vise personne hiiiin)


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2012)

hiiiin hiiiiin hiiiiin hiiiiin hiiiiiin

(Rocco S., pensées profondes)


----------



## mistik (11 Octobre 2012)

--> "hiiiiiin, ouiiiiin", kevin n'arrêtait plus de pleurer depuis que sa maman durant ses courses au supermarché lui avait refusé ces jolis petits gâteaux au chocolat préférés


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Je préfère les caramels mous.


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2012)

--> Mou, mou ! Bon sang qu'est-ce qu'il est mou ce garçon !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Octobre 2012)

Garçon, Chercher le Garçon, Trouver son Nom


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2012)

--> Son homme, son homme ! Jennifer ne pensait plus qu'à lui jour et nuit !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2012)

Jouret, nuisible de l'humanité, en à emporté plusieurs avec lui dans sa folie


----------



## mistik (13 Octobre 2012)

--> Sa folie a toujours été son modèle devenu très vite son épouse !


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Octobre 2012)

Epouse donc cette morue, elle vaut bien mieux que ta truie actuelle.


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2012)

--> Elle est toujours aussi névrosée cette pauvre fille !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2012)

Sept pauvres filles travaillent encore à l'auberge rouge.


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2012)

--> L'auberge rouge est remplie de cadavres de pauvres voyageurs détroussés occis puis désossés !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2012)

Des Soze, je n'en connais qu'un, le fameux Kaiser !


----------



## mistik (18 Octobre 2012)

--> Quai Sergent Bertrand où tu devras m'attendre en faisant abstraction des cadavres qui flottent sur ce célèbre fleuve couleur rouge sang


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2012)

sans foi ni loi


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2012)

--> Loir-et-Cher : département français situé dans la Région Centre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2012)

Le centre, variété molle de la droite.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2012)

Droit, te tenir droit quand elle te titille...


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2012)

-->Tite-Live était originaire de Padoue en Vénétie


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2012)

étirement pour commencer puis séance de tir au but


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2012)

--> De but en blanc


----------



## thunderheart (22 Octobre 2012)

Blanc sein pour cravate de notaire :love:


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2012)

--> Aire de jeu pour jeunes hommes en chaleur face à ces jeunes femmes terriblement belles et désirables


----------



## Powerdom (23 Octobre 2012)

Daisy Rable s'était faite belle pour cette soirée


----------



## mistik (23 Octobre 2012)

--> Cette soirée américaine (&#8230; _heure française_) du 23 octobre 2012 marquera l'arrivée de l'*iPad mini* mais aussi du renouvellement de la gamme iMac, Mac mini et l'apparition du MacBook Pro 13" retina ! :love:


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2012)

Tina Turner a remporté huit Grammy Awards


----------



## mistik (24 Octobre 2012)

-->Ardemment il défendit son projet révolutionnaire devant son ministre de tutelle qui était lil mais aussi l'éminence grise du Président de la République. De cet entretien dépendait l'avenir professionnel de Jean-Louis.


----------



## jack-from-souss (25 Octobre 2012)

Jean-Louis David se destinait à une carrière dans la mode avant de se diriger vers la coiffure. Il se fait notamment connaître dans les années 1960 grâce à sa coupe dégradée, puis par différentes innovations comme la résille (décoloration légère, partant de la racine jusqu'aux pointes des cheveux).

TOOOOOOZZZZZZZZ


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2012)

Touzzzz à la queu leu leu


----------



## jack-from-souss (25 Octobre 2012)

La queu leu leu, cette danse de gros beauf généralement dansée à la fin des mariages quand les gens ont 3 grammes d'alcool chacun dans le pif.


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2012)

--> Le pif au milieu du visage et la clope à la commissure des lèvres.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Octobre 2012)

Les vrais week-ends sont faits pour s'aérer les neurones et les synapses


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2012)

Six napes se gondolaient à l'intérieur de la carcasse métallique du Pc



Dur le synapse


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2012)

--> Son PC était rempli de logiciels de Synapse Développement qui est une société toulousaine créée en 1994 éditant des logiciels (dans le domaine des techniques de la linguistique et de l'intelligence   artificielle appliquées aux domaines de traitement de la langue) tels que Cordial, Qristal, Indexweb mais aussi des composants linguistiques ainsi que des dictionnaires spécialisés.

Finalement pour Synapse c'était cool !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2012)

Spé, si alizés il y a, douceur tu ressentiras


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2012)

--> Ressentiras-tu le choc violent de l'amerrissage lorsque l'hydravion se posera se posera à  la surface de l'eau ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2012)

Oh elle me fait peur cette image, on la dirait sortie des méandres de l'esprit de Kafka


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2012)

--> Qu'a fait encore Toto pour déchaîner tant de rage chez sa maîtresse de l'école élémentaire   mon cher Watson ?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Watson fut un pilote de Formule 1 émérite.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> Emérite fut le pianiste américain Georges Gershwin avant de devenir un grand compositeur.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Compositeur et interprète, Gérard Lenorman.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> Les Nor_th_man_ni_ représentent à l'origine les "hommes du Nord" venus de Scandinavie mais aujourd'hui et depuis plusieurs siècles ils sont devenus les habitants de Normandie


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Normand dit :  "penses tu que les viking accosteront bientôt ?"


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Bientôt la-haut nous rejoindrons nos parents qui sont morts bien trop tôt


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Taux bas et durée limitée sont les points forts de nos prêts immobiliers.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

Immobile et prêt à bondir, le guépard surveillait de loin sa proie


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Proie de l'aigle, le petit rongeur se cache dans les fossés.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> Faussés étaient les résultats obtenus par le super-calculateur IBM et tout cela à cause d'une mauvaise manipulation d'un jeune informaticien !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Informaticien du 21eme siècle à vos iPad.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> A vos iPad. Prêts ? Dessinez !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Des cinés, plein partout avec un max de nouveaux films à voir !


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> A voir ! Votre proposition commerciale ne me laisse pas indifférent !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

indifférent nous sommes,  devant les malheurs du monde moderne et ses aléas climatiques.


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> Clim a un tic dès que l'horloge fait tic tac d'une manière plus appuyée qu'à son habitude il a un toc consistant à passer son index droit énergétiquement sur ses belles dents blanches ce qui produit à chaque fois un bruit assez pénible comme une sorte de grincement très net qui fait hérisser les poils de sa pauvre mère puis le tic tac se fait plus discret et le toc disparaît !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Disparez de ma vue, terrible rejeton !


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2012)

--> Jetons de présence kezako ? : ben  il s'agit de rémunérations qui sont accordées aux membres du Conseil d'administration de SA. Kapicho ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

"Kapicho" ? Dis d'une voie sortie des ténèbres Al Capone à ses hommes.


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

--> A ces hommes ! Mais quelle classe ils ont tous en étant parfaitement alignés devant le feldmarschall Erwin Rommel.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

Rome elle, est une capitale, la capitale des légions romains d'avant Jésus Christ.


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

--> Avant _que_ Jésus crie et que Marie pleure stoppant net le travail de Joseph, ce dernier fabriquait "tranquillou" la table et les chaises commandées par Pierre.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2012)

Pierre qui roule, n'amasse pas mousse !


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2012)

--> Mousses au chocolat, eau fraîche, merguez toutes chaudes, glaces à la vanille, chocolat au lait, criait le vendeur de rue


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

rusé et silencieux le renard s'avance jusqu'u poulaillet du père Lagarrigue.


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2012)

--> La garrigue est une formation végétale caractéristique des régions méditerranéennes.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Méditerranéennes, Mais qu'est-ce que tu es belle. Ce parfum de bohème, je l'aimerais puisque tu m'aimes. Ma vie sera la tienne.....

(Hervé Villard)


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2012)

Rhaa la tienne est plus petite que la mienne


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Mi haine, mi passion, ainsi va l'amour conjugual !


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2012)

Conjugal, conjugal &#8230; Charles-Augustin Sainte-Beuve avait cette formule : "_que chacun devienne conjugal au-dedans de lui-même_".


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2012)

Même si j'en ai envie, il est hors de question que je rentre dans ce triporteur.


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2012)

--> Les porteurs de valises remplies de billets permettant de nourrir la révolte algérienne qui grossissait chaque jour davantage, étaient devenus les ennemis à abattre du Général commandant la place d'Alger.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Alger la Blanche que de souvenir pour tous ces Pieds Noirs déracinés.


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

--> Des racines et des ailes est une très bonne émission de télévision.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Télévision inutile due à une programmation désuète.


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

--> "Où es-tu ? Où te caches-tu ?" Criait le père à Bérengère, sa fille cadette qui aimait se cacher dans tous les recoins de la ferme paternelle et ce au désespoir de ses parents qui la cherchaient toute la journée du soir au matin.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

matin et soir, vous devez prendre ce médicament matin et soir au risque d'une sévère occlusion.


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2012)

--> Scions ensemble du bois afin d'avoir de quoi passer l'hiver au chaud.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Novembre 2012)

chaudière au fuel et mauvaise isolation sont le lot d'une maison des années 70.


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2012)

--> 70 modèles à la con sur 100 maisons sont le lot des maisons des années 2012


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Novembre 2012)

2012, l'année de tous les dangers, va-t-on mourir en décembre ?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2012)

--> En décembre 2013, la Terre existera toujours, tournera tout autant autour du soleil et se gaussera des croyances prônant sa fin en 2012


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2012)

2012 est un blockbuster américain.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2012)

Américain ? Mais oui, bien sûr que le Général La Fayette était le plus américain de tous les combattants de la future Amérique !


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Amer...hic, je te dis que le pastis pur est amer !


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

*L'Amérique* est une chanson chantée par Joe Dassin.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Dassin Jules était un réalisateur d'origine américaine.


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

L'origine américaine de cette très belle voiture en forme de fusée et datant des années 60 ne faisait aucun doute.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Doux, tenace et gentil, le Chinchilla est une sorte de rongeur nocturne, originaire de la cordillére des Andes


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

--> "_Endez_-moi mon _quat heu_, _endez_-le moi !" criait le petit Augustin qui s'était fait chiper son goûter par les grands du collège et qui avait tendance à manger ses "R"


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Aire du parallélépipéde rectangle ? Alors vous n'avez pas appris votre leçon monsieur Ducobu ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2012)

Buttez-moi cet individu buté et hâbleur, buttez-le moi vite très vite. Ensuite vous le coulerez dans du béton et l&#8217;expédierez dans les eaux glacées de la Mer Baltique !


----------



## MaTTP (12 Novembre 2012)

Ti-Ti-Ti-Tic et Tac, rangers du risque. Deux dé-tec-tives hors pair qui font la paire pour dénouer les fils du mystère.


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2012)

--> Le mystère de la date du Black Friday de cette année 2012 a été résolu par Tucpasquic : ce sera le vendredi 23 novembre 2012 !


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

2012, l'année de la fin du monde, heureusement j'habite pas loin de Bugarach.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2012)

Bug arrache toutes tes croyances dans le Saint Bit


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Biterois et Biteroise sont chaleureusement invités à se joindre aux festivités de la Feria du mois d'août.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2012)

Où te trouves-tu divine Idylle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Yddi le Finois, reçu pour Noêl, deux peaux de renne et un bac de graisse de baleine.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2012)

Bah ! L'aine est un endroit très délicat et sensible


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Sensibiliser les conducteurs à la conduite sous l'emprise de la consommation alcoolique.


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2012)

--> Les Alcooliques anonymes est une organisation mondialement connue


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2012)

Koh, nue et décidée, s'enfonça d'un pas décidé dans la forêt, ignorant les griffures des ronces et les appels des trolls


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2012)

Des Trolls on en trouve dans les forêts mais aussi dans les forums sur internet !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2012)

Un Ternet vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras ...


----------



## Wouik (13 Novembre 2012)

Laura s'met sur son 31 pour aller voir l'expo Dali Day


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2012)

Dès que la cloche va sonner, je vais m'enfuir de l'usine pour aller cueillir des coquelicots


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2012)

--> Gentil coqu'licot mesdames, Gentil coqu'licot nouveau


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Nous veaux Français, décidons de nous mettre en grève afin de protester contre les importations de plus en plus important de vos aux hormones !


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

--> Monacal était le silence qui nous frappait tous dès que l'on entrait dans les bureaux de cette entreprise dirigée par un autocrate !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

L'autocrate se leva et donna l'ordre d'executer l'homme à l'aide de la guillotine.


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

--> L'îlot Tine est une très jolie petite île en Océanie


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Oh ! c'est Annie  qui a utilisé le Macintosh.


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

--> Le marquis Intoch était un Lord Ecossais


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Écosser les pois pour faire la soupe est extrêmement pénible.


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2012)

--> Pénible cette fillette ! C'est une rosse !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Rosse moî j'aime ça !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Novembre 2012)

Sapajou Moule à graufres Bachibouzouk


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

Zouk machine était un groupe des années 1990.


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

--> 1990, soit 18 ans avant le début de la crise immo-euro-éco-financière qui gangrène l'Europe !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

L'Europe, grande idée de l'après-guerre.


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

--> Guerre et Paix est un roman de Léon Tolstoï


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Novembre 2012)

Tolstoï est un écrivain Russe ayant connu le goulag.


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2012)

--> Goulag pour _Glavnoie Oupravlenie Laguerei_, Direction principale des camps


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2012)

Quand comprendras tu que je ne suis pas un as ?


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2012)

--> _L'As des as_ est une comédie franco-allemande de 1982 réalisée par Gérard Oury


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2012)

Où rions-t-on de bon cur ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Novembre 2012)

Heu, Rope est entre autres un film ou une chanson des Foo Fighters


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2012)

Foo Fighters est un groupe de rock Américains originaires de Seattle.


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2012)

--> Seattle est une ville du nord-ouest des États-Unis dénommée la ville de la pluie


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Brouttant l'herbe verte du prés, la chèvre de Monsieur Seguin, ne vit pas le loup caché derrière la grange.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Novembre 2012)

Grand jeu de télé-réalité (ou pas), c'est le retour des baroudeurs de Koh-Lanta


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Lente, ta voiture est lente est tu sur d'avoir mis le bon carburant avec le bon indice d'octane ?


----------



## mistik (19 Novembre 2012)

--> T'as nettoyé le pare-brise de la rolls Royce hier au soir ? Je te pose cette question car le patron part après-demain très tôt dans la matinée à Exeter.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Terminer la mission était le plus important pour le capitaine Blake.


----------



## mistik (19 Novembre 2012)

--> Que faire contre l'insomnie si ce n'est parcourir les forums de Macg jusqu'à tomber dans les bras de Morphée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2012)

Fait ce que tu veux, c'est le minimum que je t'autorise.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Novembre 2012)

Otto Risette ! Fais risette à tonton Wilfried


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2012)

Fridolins, était le surnom des allemands pendant les 2 guerres mondiales.


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2012)

--> Mondiale fut la communion des Catholiques romains apprenant le décès du Pape Jean-Paul II en 2005


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

Deux milles Cinq cents personnes attendaient les Rolling Stones.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Novembre 2012)

Rolling Stones ! J'ai toujours eu de la sympathie pour ces bon petits diables.


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2012)

--> Ces bons petits diables qui préféraient l'école buissonnière à l'école de la République !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

La raie publique est un endroit bien caché dans la Bas-Rhin.


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2012)

Bas reins ? Ah oui, quelle belle chute de reins a cette jeune femme !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

Femmes je vous aime !!!!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Novembre 2012)

Aimes toi, personne ne t'aimeras autant


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2012)

Au temps de mon arrière grand père, nous circulions en calèche.


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

--> En calèche nous parcourions des centaines de kilomètres avec un confort très rudimentaire


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2012)

Rudy menteur de première, fit croire à Sophie qu'il venait de San Fransisco.


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

--> San Francisco est la ville célèbre pour le pont du Golden Gate


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2012)

Gate keeper, cela me dit quelque chose mais je ne sais plus ce que c'est.


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

--> Sais-tu comment faire pour gagner rapidement un million d'Euros ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2012)

Europe du sud dont Madrid est la capitale.


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2012)

--> La capitale des gaules fut Lyon


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2012)

Lyon est une ville bâtit autour du majestueux Rhône.


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2012)

--> Le Rhône et la Saône se rejoignent à Lyon


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2012)

Lion, Mountain Lion, le prochaine sera peut-être Souriceau des Sables


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2012)

Sablée de la Sarthe.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Novembre 2012)

Sarthe Jean-Paul, époux de Simone de Bavoir


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2012)

--> Voir le coucher du soleil au sommet du mont Lycabette


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bête et méchant,  ce qui se passe actuellement à l'UMP


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2012)

_--> UMP_ _:_ _Union des Méchants Perturbateurs_ qui ne savent pas faire fi de leur égo pour remettre d'aplomb un parti politique battu lors des élections présidentielles de 2012


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2012)

12h10, je te dis quel train arrive à 12H10 à la gare d'Austerlitz.


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

Austerlitz ! La fameuse bataille d'Austerlitz qui après neuf heures de combats vit la Grande Armée de Napoléon 1er battre les forces austro-russes de l&#8217;empereur François II du Saint-Empire et du tsar Alexandre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (25 Novembre 2012)

Alexandre Dumas fut l'un des plus grands écrivain de son époque.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2012)

Epoque grandiose, les 30 glorieuses d'après-guerre, ne sont plus qu'un lointain souvenir dans cette époque de crise monétaire.


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2012)

--> Crise monétaire, crise économique, crise européenne, crise des religions, crise des valeurs ... voilà à quoi en est réduit l'Union européenne qui est peut être fin prête pour le grand retour des extrémismes comme dans les années 20 et 30.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2012)

30 personnes sont restées coincées, dans ce que l'on pourrait qualifier de plus grosse avalanche de montagne.


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2012)

--> La montagne ou la mer, cet été il faudra choisir !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2012)

Choisir le rêve ou la raison, voilà le terrible dilemme qui se profile à l'horizon !


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2012)

--> L'horizon est un album de "_zik_" de Dominique A mais aussi un roman de Patrick Modiano


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2012)

No problem, répondit JF Coppé à N.Sarkosy qui lui demandait de laisser tranquille F.Fillon.


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2012)

--> On risque toujours d'être sous la coupe d'un petit chef


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2012)

Chef, oui Chef


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2012)

--> Une cheftaine est une jeune femme responsable d'un groupe de jeunes scouts


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2012)

S'coue tes mains vigoureusement, elles sont toutes collantes


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2012)

--> Collant et string mais aussi chemise et slip éparpillés un peu partout dans la chambre après la soirée en discothèque un peu trop arrosée


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2012)

Ah ! Rosé de Provence dès potron-minet


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2012)

--> Minets et minettes discutaillaient et buvaient ensemble en bas de la cité des flamands roses


----------



## thunderheart (30 Novembre 2012)

Rose, cela me fait penser à
_Mignonne, allons voir si la rose..._


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2012)

Si la rose, si la rose l'emmerdant, si la roooo oose crois moi 



les plus anciens comprendront..


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2012)

Mois de décembre 2012 et le dernier temps avant la fin du monde.


----------



## mistik (1 Décembre 2012)

--> Si la fin du monde a bien lieu fin 2012 comme le prédit une civilisation précolombienne, alors on n'aura pas de cadeaux á la Noël


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Noël est là, Ce joyeux Noël, des cadeaux plein les bras, Qui réchauffe nos coeurs et apporte la joie, Jour des plus beaux souvenirs, Plus beau jour de l&#8217;année.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2012)

Ha ! Né d'une belle lignée, l'enfant roi attendait la sainte onction.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2012)

Onc' scions du bois, l'hiver sera rude !


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2012)

--> Rude était la vie de l'Homme des cavernes devant sans cesse se battre contre la nature sans réellement réussir à la maîtriser


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2012)

Maître, y z'écoutent aux portes. C'est gênant ce manque d'intimité !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2012)

mité, c'est ce que j'ai dit ce matin en reprenant ma vieille écharpe


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2012)

Hey Charp, I guess you're always fuc.... stucked in that fuc.... mess


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2012)

Mess, le mess ou la messe, qu'importe vu c'est dit où qu'on y dit


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2012)

Dictature du chiffre, voilà ce qu'est le monde de la finance mondiale.


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2012)

--> Mondialement connue était cette marque de chaussettes en fil d'Ecosse


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2012)

Ecosse les petits pois en chantonnant au coin du feu une désuète mélopée


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

Mais....l'opération c'est bien passé, c'est simplement que.....j'ai enlevé les testicules au lieu de la vésicule !


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2012)

--> "Le cul de ce ténébreux teuton fait un carnage chez les jeunes filles en fleur dAubervilliers !" criait ce titi parisien qui courait à toute allure mettre à labri sa jeune fille de 15 ans en prévenant du danger ses voisins


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2012)

Voisins du singe,  l'homme primate intelligent, éduque ses enfants pour évoluer.


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

--> "Évoluez ou vous mourrez !", vociféra Steve Jobs en arrivant au chevet de la Pomme pourrie en 1997. Aujourd'hui la Pomme n'a jamais été en aussi bonne santé.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2012)

Sans T, feu le dessin indus avait du mal à tracer de belles lignes


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

--> Lignes, cannes, hameçons, leurres  Jacques était fin prêt pour disputer sa partie de pêche après que son parti lui ait disputé la place de leader de la droite.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2012)

deux à droite s'étripaient comme des chiffonniers par médias interposés


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

--> "Posez donc une putain de baffe à l'un et à l'autre des 2 chiens enragés de l'UMP afin de n'en retenir qu'un à la tête du parti !" cria Sarkozy


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2012)

Sarkozy Nicolas ancien président de la république, auteur du célèbre "casse toi pauv'con"


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

--> "Connerie que tout ça, juste bon à balancer à ces sales chiens de journaleux", vociféra le Président Nixon


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2012)

N'y Xonh, n'y son fils, ne surent quoi faire face à ce char sur la place Tien'anmen.


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2012)

Amène-moi le "terroriste" ! Ordonna le chef de la Gestapo de Lyon


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2012)

Lee, on aime tous tes nems


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2012)

Nems et rouleaux de printemps sont des piliers de la cuisine asiatique


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2012)

Hic ! il est temps que je rentre moi


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2012)

Mois des solde&#347; juillet et janvier font le plein d'acheteur compulsif.


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2012)

--> Les ifs sont des gymnospermes non résineux


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2012)

Ne prends pas cette voiture, elle est en panne.


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

--> En panne de voiture ? Encore ! Mais quelle gourde !


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

Gours Deborah, Y'a un malotrou qui de boursuit


----------



## Mister_sam32 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bourse suit son cours, comme toujours, pour ne pas changer


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2012)

Changer, tu dois changer, dis Robespierre à D'Antonio avant qu'il ne soit guillotiné !


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

Guillotiné ! Elle m'la coupe celle_là


----------



## Mister_sam32 (7 Décembre 2012)

Celle à qui je partage ma vie, vie sans scrupule


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

--> Le scrupule est une hésitation à agir, inquiétude morale provenant de la crainte de commettre une faute.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Décembre 2012)

Faut te rependre mon ami, le funambulisme sur lames de rasoirs rouillées est un vrai coupe-gorge


----------



## Mister_sam32 (7 Décembre 2012)

coupe-gorge, c' est l'outil que j'utiliserais si tu me trahis


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

Trahison, trahison ! Napoléon Premier n'a été entouré que de traîtres !


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Décembre 2012)

Traite moi de menteur encore tant que tu y es !


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2012)

Es tu sûr de ce programme "Hello World !" ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2012)

Worldwide ! Notre compagnie est capable de livrer dans le mon entier et même dans l'espace intersidéral


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2012)

Inter-Sider AL est la prochaine affiche du Calcio


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2012)

Calcio : loto sportif italien entaché par plusieurs tricheries


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2012)

--> Riez, allez-y et n'ayez pas peur, défoulez-vous  mais attention au retour de bâton !


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2012)

Ton nouveau look et franchement flashy


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2012)

--> Y-a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2012)

Avions-nous bien réfléchi aux conséquences de nos pérégrinations ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2012)

Nation Française, perdue dans ce monde sans loi ou règne le roi pognon et l'économie capitaliste.


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2012)

--> Capitalistes, communistes, anarchistes, al qaïdaistes se tenaient par la main, s'embrassaient fougueusement sur la bouche et courraient dans tous les sens comme de jeunes cabris complètement "chèvres"


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2012)

Chevrolet, marque automobile Américaine, ayant rachetée la marque Coréenne Daewoo.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2012)

Cap Italie Steaks et Tortellinis


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2012)

--> Initialisation du module de protection, mise en route du *Bigdog* censé assurer l'arrière des fantassins. Les drones de surveillance et de combats venaient de décoller ayant en mémoire les cibles humaines à détruire


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2012)

Des truies reviennent sur le devant de la scène, le groin en avant, fleurant bon la truffe


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2012)

--> Truffes, dinde, marrons, saumon, huîtres, pain blanc, champagne, papillotes, cela sentait bon Noël !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2012)

Nos ailes sont froissées depuis que nous sommes des anges déchus


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2012)

Chute et crevaison ont émaillés l'édition 2012 du critérium Vaudois.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Décembre 2012)

Vos doigts sont délicieux


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2012)

Si eux le veulent,  et bien ils faut les laisser faire ce tournoi.


----------



## Jozofa (14 Décembre 2012)

Noyé dans la masse, je ne pu retrouver ma belle


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2012)

Belle Ile en Mer, Marie Galante, nom d'île au milieu de l'océan.


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2012)

== Océan de verdure, vague à l'âme, mer démontée


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Thé et muffin sont les mamelles du Tea Time chez les rosbifs.


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

--> Beefsteak, frites, salade composent l'un de mes mets préférés.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Raie de lumière illuminant la base de l'édifice, l'Arc de Triomphe est situé en haut des Champs Elysées.


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

--> "_Elisez-moi à l'Elysée_" réclamaient les deux candidats au second tour de la présidentielle française de 2012


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

12 salopards en uniforme Allemands étaient là pour tuer tous les généraux du 3eme Reich.


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

--> Le 3ème Reich est le pire régime politique de l'Allemagne au XXème siècle mais aussi de tous siècles confondus


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Ducobu est partit en vacance cette année avec son professeur, Latouche.


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2012)

--> Louche paraît être ce personnage sorti de nulle part et qui semble mettre en place des techniques pour tenter de renverser le monarque et sa dynastie pourtant si profondément respectés par le peuple tout entier


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2012)

En tiédeurs, elle recelait de replis cachés mystérieux prometteurs


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2012)

Prom et Teur étaient une belle paire d'andouille


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

Douille à vis ou à baïonnette ?


----------



## mistik (17 Décembre 2012)

--> Antoinette était une jeune fille délicieuse qui faisait tourner la tête des jeunes gens


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Jean mis le fil vert sur le bouton vert et le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge et fit exploser le pont où passaient les troupes de la Wehrmacht.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2012)

Vers Marthe il te faut te tourner pour tenter d'apercevoir de jolis chaussons


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2012)

--> Chaussons aux pommes ? Mais ... j'adore ça !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Salope de Marthe, je ne savais pas quelle était bipolaire.


----------



## Jozofa (18 Décembre 2012)

L'air de quoi ? Je vous le demande


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2012)

De Mandelieu à pied, je m'en vais trottiner jusqu'à Knokke le Zoute


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Souk machine était une groupe à la mode dans les années 80-90.


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2012)

90 ans  déjà ? Je ne pensais pas le Roi aussi avancé en âge !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Décembre 2012)

Age tendre et tête de bois


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Décembre 2012)

Bois en plus ti iras mieux après !


----------



## mistik (19 Décembre 2012)

Après demain ? Et bien ce sera la fin du monde !


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2012)

Demain nous mourrons tous violemment et dans un bain de sang inimaginable.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Inim Agina bleu est une nouvelle variante du bleu de prusse


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2012)

--> Prussiens, Russes, Autrichiens, Anglais tous aller terrasser la France de la Révolution


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine
Revolution Number Nine


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2012)

Nina pris doucement Lucas dans ses bras et l'accompagna dans son inconscience.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Un con sciant se demandait "A quoi bon couper du bois ?"


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2012)

--> Bois, pâturages, lacs de montagnes &#8230; ainsi était composé le domaine des Comtes puis des Ducs de Savoie


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2012)

Sa voix comptoit pour moi. Plein d'émois, elle me redonnoit la foi


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2012)

--> Huile de foie de morue : quelles vertus ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2012)

Vertugadin ! Connais tu les vertugadins ?


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2012)

--> Un pilote, y-a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Décembre 2012)

A Vion on ne mange pas que des harengs


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2012)

--> Pour haranguer devant l'Assemblée on fit appel à Jean Chrysostome


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

Tome 4, le livre des secrets emporta un vif succès lors de la foire aux livres de Hanoï.


----------



## mistik (22 Décembre 2012)

Noyers, noisetiers, mûriers, un ensemble d'essences variées étaient plantées sur le domaine du châtelain


----------



## thunderheart (22 Décembre 2012)

Chatte lundi, mardi ce sera popotin


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

Tintin et la Capitaine Haddock auraient eu un liaison amoureuse.


----------



## Jozofa (22 Décembre 2012)

Amoureusement vôtre, ah non, amicalement vôtre !


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

vautré dans les blés, François regardait la France se casser la gueule sous se yeux.


----------



## mistik (22 Décembre 2012)

--> Ses yeux se mirent à pleurer découvrant l'ampleur du marasme économique de la France et de l'Europe toute entière


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2012)

Quotidien : journal paraissant chaque jour.


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

--> Jour après jour la petite Mélissa vendait ses broderies qu'elle vendait trois fois rien aux plus riches de sa ville


----------



## Jozofa (23 Décembre 2012)

Ville fantôme


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2012)

Fantomas kidnappa Fandor et le commissaire Juve.


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

--> "Je veux Fegelein, Fegelein, Fegelein" éructa Adolf Hitler. Les jours du SS-Obergruppenführer Hermann Fegelein étaient désormais comptés.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2012)

Comté fruité c'est tout le goût du Jura.


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

--> Le jurançon est un vin blanc AOC du Sud-ouest de la France


----------



## thunderheart (24 Décembre 2012)

France Gall aimait les sucettes à l'anis


----------



## mistik (24 Décembre 2012)

--> Nice est une ville du Sud-Est de la France


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Ce con ! On aurait dit qu'il a fait exprès en venant ma marcher sur les mocassins.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2012)

Les mocassins indiens ne font aucun bruit lorsque tu te promènes dans la Sierra


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Sierra Nevada  : désert espagnol situé en Andalousie


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

--> _Si Sissi_ n'était pas leur prin_cesse ceux-ci_ seraient très malheureux


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Retiens moi au je fais un malheur et je l'explose !


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

--> L'explosion terrible souleva le bâtiment en entier et projeta voitures, arbres et humains sur un rayon de 500 mètres


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Mettre mes chaussettes par dessus mon pantalon, me permis d'éviter de le remplir de graisse au contact de la chaine de mon vélo.


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

--> Voler le vélo de Toto ne fut pas chose facile. Il avait de lui-même enlevé les deux roues de son vélo avant de mettre la chaîne antivol !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Antivol puissant, le mécanisme ne permets même pas de d'ouvrir la porte d'entrée de votre domicile.


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2012)

--> Docile était Domy le jeune livreur de pizzas qui sur sa mobylette rouge faisait tourner la tête de Fanny, une des jeunes filles du quartier dans lequel il travaillait


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Décembre 2012)

Yeh Yeh ! Ma mère m´a dit, Antoine, fais-toi couper les cheveux, je lui ai dit, ma mère, dans vingt ans si tu veux.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Décembre 2012)

Veules Harpies, allez déployer vos ailes sous d'autres cieux


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Décembre 2012)

Si eux mêmes, ne savaient pas quoi faire, il n'en était pas de même pour Marcel qui fonçait vers l'objectif.


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2012)

--> "_Objectif Lune_" et "_On a marché sur la Lune_" sont les seizième et dix-septième albums de bande dessinée des aventure de Tintin


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2012)

Teint en Brune, Lolita était en place rue de la Longe pour son premier tapin.


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2012)

--> Taper un de ces salauds de souteneur de ces pauvres jeunes femmes laissées dans la rue la nuit comme des proies faciles pour tous les obsédés sexuels !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Décembre 2012)

Sexuella Kruella est une experte en retournements d'ongles


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2012)

--> Honte à toi qui a voulu détruire la vie de bip bip ! En effet, vil Coyote a tout du parfait scélérat.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2012)

Raté, complètement raté, je suis un raté et avec moi tout mon entourage en supporte mon désarroi.


----------



## mistik (29 Décembre 2012)

--> Un roitelet, ce n'est qu'un roitelet ce nobliau là !


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2012)

La vierge rouge est le surnom temporaire du club de rugby du Stade Toulousain.


----------



## matacao (30 Décembre 2012)

Toulousain, c'est une langue des temps reculées, qu'on ne parle plus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2012)

Plus Parisien que toi tu meures !


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2012)

--> Tu meures le toulousain car tu est _in the loose_  dans la mêlée ouverte


----------



## matacao (31 Décembre 2012)

gueule de bois, c'est ce que l'on a quand on a trop festoyé.


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2012)

--> "_Yé soui laaa_" criait Pépito du haut de ces 4 printemps. Il venait d'arriver de Bolivie avec ses parents pour rencontrer sa famille fraîchement venue s'installer en France.


----------



## matacao (31 Décembre 2012)

France, notre belle patrie !!!


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2012)

--> Pat rie, John nage et Jean rage !


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonne Année à tous les joueurs. 

Rageant ne ne pouvoir y arriver, John laissa tomber son tuyau et passa par le trou de derrière.


----------



## mistik (2 Janvier 2013)

--> Derrière lui ? Il ne regarde jamais derrière lui puisqu'il va toujours de l'avant !


----------



## matacao (2 Janvier 2013)

Avant, John préférait ne pas laisser tomber son tuyau.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2013)

Tuyauterie pourrie, électricité à refaire, cette maison devait être détruite et reconstruite pour partir sur une base saine.


----------



## matacao (3 Janvier 2013)

Seine, c'est une rivière.


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

--> Une rivière ? Mais non, bien sûr que non ! La Seine est un fleuve long de 777 kilomètres qui coule dans le bassin parisien.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2013)

Parisien et fière de l'être, Ducon cherchait encore à montrer sa supériorité à tous ces provinciaux.


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

--> Les provinciaux accordent de l'intérêt aux parisiens dès que ces derniers allongent les billets


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2013)

Billet de bateau pour rentrer sur le continent. En attendant je vous souhaite une Bonne Année 2013


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2013)

--> Bonne année 2013, santé et prospérité !


----------



## matacao (4 Janvier 2013)

--> ...prospérité, amour et gloire!


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2013)

Gloire aux cons, morts pendant la guerre et qui nous ont délivrés de l'oppression.


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

--> L'oppression où qu'elle se trouve doit être combattue avec force !


----------



## matacao (5 Janvier 2013)

Force, c'est n'est qu'une vu de l'esprit.


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

--> Esprit _Pétuna_ es-tu là ?


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

--> Là, Herbert aida John réparer sa toiture.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2013)

Toi...tu repasses admirablement !


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

--> admirablement est mon deuxième prénom. ^^


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

--> Prénom, nom, adresse, âge, taille, siou plé !


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

S'il vous plait, veuillez me donner les papiers du véhicule et votre permis de conduire, Gendarmerie Nationale.


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

--> N'allez pas jusqu'à penser que parce que vous baignez constamment dans des idées positives vous allez forcément un jour gagner au Loto !


----------



## matacao (6 Janvier 2013)

--> Le Loto ne fait gagner que la Francaise des Jeux.


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2013)

--> Des jeux et du pain depuis la Rome antique, voilà ce qui a toujours permis de maintenir sous contrôle le peuple. Aujourd'hui le Rsa, la Caf et le foot maintiennent en paix le peuple, mais pour un temps seulement car la populace gronde en sourdine.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2013)

Sourde Ines, prenait son cornet pour attendre son oncle déballer des imbécilités.


----------



## mistik (7 Janvier 2013)

--> Théo Courant et Lucy Faire partirent main dans la main se promener en toute liberté dans les prés avoisinant


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2013)

Nan mais attend tas vu l'heure !


----------



## matacao (7 Janvier 2013)

--> Heure atomique, l'indication temporelle la plus précise.


----------



## mistik (7 Janvier 2013)

--> Précisons tout de suite que cette voiture décapotable avec des jantes en argent n'est pas à vendre


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2013)

Vendredi c'est le jour du poisson, vive les Morues


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2013)

Rue du Temple à Nancy, tu y vas et tu auras ce que tu cherches moyennant finance.


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

--> Financier, mon gâteau préféré. ^^


----------



## mistik (8 Janvier 2013)

--> Préférait-il cette jeune fille à celle-là ? Je ne sais plus car c'est un épisode de ma vie beaucoup trop vieux pour que je m'en souvienne parfaitement.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Parfaitement !...tu es le plus chiant personnage que je n'ai jamais rencontré et la vie avec toi est inimaginable !


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2013)

Inimaginable, les Apple Stores soldent à 50%


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Pour 100 balles, t'as plus rien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

Rien, un rien c'est quand même quelque chose ...


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Choisit bien, mais choisit vite Josiane. On a pas que cela à faire !


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2013)

Faire et défaire, c'est refaire


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

refaire le colis avant de l'envoyer à son destinataire.


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

Terminus, tout le monde descend!


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2013)

Des cents et des milles.


----------



## matacao (9 Janvier 2013)

--> milles et une nuits.


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2013)

--> Nuit et jour, Jacob fouilla Paris à la recherche de Mathilde


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2013)

Mathilde est revenue, mais si je fais le con, elle va repartir...


----------



## Cavaseb (10 Janvier 2013)

Partir un jour, sans détour, effacer notre amour...


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2013)

Amour, gloire et beauté est le titre d'une célèbre soap.


----------



## matacao (10 Janvier 2013)

--> soap, ça veut dire savon en Anglais.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2013)

--> Anglais et Français ont longtemps été de fidèles ennemis.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2013)

Hey, ne m'isole pas du troupeau, les louves rôdent


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2013)

Ode que j'ai composé pour toi mon amour


----------



## matacao (11 Janvier 2013)

--> Amour éternel que je te porterai a jamais.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2013)

Jamais je n'aurais cru arriver à faire du ski sur cette piste dangereuse.


----------



## matacao (12 Janvier 2013)

--> Dangereuse aventure.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2013)

Avant tu relisais toujours tes mail avant de les envoyer, maintenant tu es beaucoup moins stricte.


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2013)

--> Stricte et maniaque était son père, soit l'exact contraire de sa mère. Et cette dernière dont le caractère a déteint sur sa fille.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2013)

Fillon et Coppé sont ensemble sur un bateau


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2013)

--> Un bateau  oui  mais un fier trois-mâts barque dont Fillon tombe à l'eau qui reste-t-il ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2013)

Il resta sur la plage à contempler l'horizon ténébreux.


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2013)

--> Ténébreux ? Bien sûr, il s'agissait d'un brun ténébreux !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2013)

Tes nébreux sont bien plus jolis que mes nébreux


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2013)

--> Margot est un prénom féminin signifiant « perle précieuse ».


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2013)

Précieeeeeuuuuuse, rendez-moi ma Précieuuuuuuuse


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Janvier 2013)

Précieuse et rare, l'intelligence fait défaut chez la plupart des politiciens.


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2013)

--> Les politiciens, les politicards, la ploutocratie sont des termes utilisés pour critiquer ouvertement les régimes démocratiques à l'époque de la toute puissance fasciste.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Janvier 2013)

Fasciste, raciste et totalitaire étaient les mots qui caractérisaient le régime nazi.


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2013)

--> Nazis et criminels de guerre, et oui ! C'est à Nuremberg devant un tribunal militaire international que 24 hauts responsables et 8 organisations du régime nazi furent jugés


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2013)

Jugez-les et pendez-les,  haut et court !


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2013)

Court, elle court la banlieue


----------



## VeryBigBro (21 Janvier 2013)

Banc, lieu préféré des amoureux


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2013)

--> Des amoureux ? Mais les Palais de Justice en sont remplis d'anciens amoureux souhaitant divorcer !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2013)

Or, ces amoureux ne s'aiment plus...


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2013)

--> De plus en plus de spationautes souhaiteraient se rendre sur la planète Mars


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2013)

Mars et ça repart ! Mars Attacks ! Marsupilami


----------



## VeryBigBro (23 Janvier 2013)

Mars, hue! Pis l'ami cheval repartit au combat avec une fougue d'enfer


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2013)

Enfer et damnation, Gosh Und Himmel, les vécés étaient fermés de l'intérieur


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2013)

Intérieur élégant et moteur puissant, sont les meilleurs atouts de la nouvelle Cittroën DS5.


----------



## VeryBigBro (24 Janvier 2013)

Déesse, cinq fois nommée la plus jolie, tu tiens mon core overcloock


----------



## mistik (24 Janvier 2013)

--> Le bel-esprit français de _de Furetière _et son fameux _Couches de l'Académie_


----------



## VeryBigBro (24 Janvier 2013)

Couche de l'Académique qu'il fallait changer pour la 6ème fois de la séance.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2013)

Ses anses douces et soyeuses me ravissaient de plaisir ... lorsqu'il fallait atterir au port


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

--> Porto Rico est un Etat libre associé aux Etats-Unis ayant un statut de Commonwealth


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2013)

Come on' ! Well the Witches are 'bout to land


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

--> _Landmania_ est          un site consacré aux fans          du Land Rover


----------



## Jozofa (25 Janvier 2013)

--> Over and out


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2013)

Rover est le nom d'une ancienne marque de voiture anglaise.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Janvier 2013)

Anglaise, Kate était si anglaise, délicieusement ingénue avec ses jolies couettes


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2013)

--> Les jolies couettes chaudes de mamie


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Janvier 2013)

Couette chaude de ma mie qui m'aime si fort


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2013)

Forain dans l'âme Giacomo, était en attente d'un emplacement pour sa caravane mobile.


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Janvier 2013)

Caravane mobile de Gal, amant de la tour Magne, à Nîmes...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2013)

maux, bile, il avait les symptômes d'une bonne cuite


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> maux, bile, il avait les symptômes d'une bonne cuite


Je t'ai battu  (en vitesse hein)


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2013)

Cuite à point le chat peux être savoureux, comme me le faisait remarquer Himon Dis,  qui habitait Shangai.


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2013)

--> Égayez cette triste journée par vos rires les enfants !


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

En fendant le foule, Louis remonta toute l'avenue Einsenhover.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2013)

Zen Hoover, tu va tout faire foirer


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

Foire et salon son l'apanage d'un bon parc des expositions.


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2013)

--> "Position des genoux fléchie  j'ai dit fléchie  les garçons !" criait le Prof d'EPS


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2013)

deux PSI valent 0,14 bar.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2013)

Baratin, tout cela n'est que du baratin, bande de baratineurs


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

--> Patineurs et patineuses se lovaient et imaginaient des postures audacieuses mais néanmoins gracieuses


----------



## VeryBigBro (28 Janvier 2013)

Scieuses mais néanmoins gracieuses, les Québecoises ont plus de grâce que les policiers du Val d'Oise


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

--> Le Val d'Oise est un département français créé en 1968 et appartenant à la région Ile-de-France


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2013)

François pris le tisonnier et en assena un coup violent sur l'homme qui essayait de lui voler son iPhone.


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

--> Faune et flore sont tout naturellement à découvrir dans ce parc naturel


----------



## VeryBigBro (28 Janvier 2013)

Naturellement VeryBgBro annonça le mot de la fin


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2013)

--> Le mot de la fin n'a pas lieu d'être dans le cadre du jeu du dernier mot !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2013)

Motus et bouche cousue.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2013)

Cousue main, la surpiqure donnait à ce siège finesse et élégance


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2013)

Élégance et raffinement sont les adjectifs définissant la mode Française.


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2013)

--> La mode française et plus particulièrement parisienne fut très longtemps considérée comme l'élégance vers laquelle il fallait tendre


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2013)

Tendre et sucré, tel est le nougat de montélimar.


----------



## VeryBigBro (29 Janvier 2013)

Mon thé li marsillié ils l'adourent


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2013)

L'Adour est une rivière qui traverse Dax.


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2013)

--> Pas Dax mais Dac, Pierre Dac !


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2013)

D'accord je suis peut-être pas beau, mais j'assure quand même avec les meufs !


----------



## mistik (30 Janvier 2013)

--> "Meufs"  je n'ai jamais pu me faire à ce mot, je lui préfère le terme habituel de "femme"


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2013)

Fameuse répartie que voilà ! Je suis sûr qu'elles vont t'adorer, les femmes


----------



## mistik (30 Janvier 2013)

--> Famelon, la tour de Famelon culmine à 2138 mètres, il s'agit de la petite soeur de deux tours de Leysin (Aï et Mayen)


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2013)

Mayans sont parfois les amis ou parfois les ennemis des Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

Archivage, sauvegarde c'est ce que je fais chaque soir avant de quitter le boulot


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2013)

Boules aux épinards, en v'là un bon parfums pour les glaces


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2013)

Ne prenons pas le bâton pour nos battre.


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2013)

--> Les tréteaux peuvent être utilisés pour disposer des tables à l'extérieur de manière temporaire


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2013)

Temporairement la ligne de train sera remplacée par des bus.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2013)

Bustinov Peter ! J'aimais bien cet acteur, notamment quand il se baladait dans l'Orient Express


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2013)

--> L'Orient-Express a connu un crime ! En êtes-vous sûr ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (31 Janvier 2013)

Sûr? Si j'en suis sûr? Mais j'en suis farpaitement certain!


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2013)

Serre t'incite à cheminer sur les traces de ses idées noires


----------



## VeryBigBro (31 Janvier 2013)

Saisi de noires idées, il se relu un dernière fois : _Mais au lieu de la simplicité, c'est le faste que je mettais au plus  haut rang, si, après que j'avais forcé Françoise, qui n'en pouvait plus  et disait que les jambes " lui rentraient ", à faire les cent pas  pendant une heure, je voyais enfin, débouchant de l'allée qui vient de  la Porte Dauphine - image pour moi d'un prestige royal, d'une arrivée  souveraine telle qu'aucune reine véritable n'a pu m'en donner  l'impression dans la suite, parce que j'avais de leur pouvoir une notion  moins vague et plus expérimentale, - emportée par le vol de deux  chevaux ardents, minces et contournés comme on en voit dans les dessins  de Constantin Guys, portant établi sur son siège un énorme cocher fourré  comme un cosaque, à côté d'un petit groom rappelant le « tigre « de »  feu Baudenord », je voyais - ou plutôt je sentais imprimer sa forme dans  mon coeur par une nette et épuisante blessure - une incomparable  victoria, à dessein un peu haute et laissant passer à travers son luxe "  dernier cri « des allusions aux formes anciennes, au fond de laquelle  reposait avec abandon Mme Swann, ses cheveux maintenant blonds avec une  seule mèche grise ceints d'un mince bandeau de fleurs, le plus souvent  des violettes, d'où descendaient de longs voiles, à la main une ombrelle  mauve, aux lèvres un sourire ambigu où je ne voyais que la  bienveillance d'une Majesté et où il y avait surtout la provocation de  la cocotte, et qu'elle inclinait avec douceur sur les personnes qui la  saluaient._


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2013)

--> Les personnes qui la saluaient l'autre jour en ville étaient d'anciens clients de son père décédé l'an dernier


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2013)

Dernier grand géant du cinéma qu'est Clint Eastwood.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Février 2013)

Hisse Twood jusqu'au grenier ces balles de Tweed


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2013)

Tweed est un tissu en laine cardée.


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2013)

--> Départ demain à 6h00 pour La Clusaz


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2013)

La Clusaz est une célèbre station de ski des Alpes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

Les Alpes sont belles, je les vois tous les jours depuis ma terrasse ...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2013)

T'es raciste ou quoi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2013)

--> Quoi de bon ce soir à la télé ?


----------



## leonard (1 Février 2013)

tele pris qui croyait prendre


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2013)

--> Prendre le rendez-vous &#8230; c'est hyper important &#8230; et surtout mademoiselle n'oubliez pas de m'apporter le dossier Charbonnel, je dois le lire ce week-end avant de me décider sur son éventuel licenciement ce lundi


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2013)

Lundi nous serons à 10 jours de la Saint Valentin.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

La Saint Valentin, un jour à ne pas oublier


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2013)

Oublier pour pouvoir exister.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2013)

t'es fatiguant avec tes histoires à dormir debout


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

debout là dedans, et que ça saute


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2013)

Saute qui peut


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2013)

Peux-tu me passe le savon, c'est pour me laver le torse.


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2013)

--> Etre torse nu est assez accepté dans les sociétés occidentales


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

T'as le bas du pantalon tout mouillé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2013)

Tout mouillé, tout nu sous la douche


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2013)

Douche Franche, Cher pays de mon enfanche


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

Enfance tranquille auprès de ses parents adoptifs.


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2013)

--> Tif et Tondu sont des personnages de bande dessinée belge dont leur auteur est Fernand Dineur


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2013)

Dis neurologue, l'homme se faisait passer pour un imminent praticien.


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2013)

--> Un scientifique mondialement reconnu apparu comme par enchantement à la grille de notre maison d'été


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)

Détérioré entièrement le véhicule ne semblait plus en état de faire son office.


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2013)

--> Office de Microsoft est une suite bureautique fonctionnant tant sur PC que sur Mac.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)

Macarel ! Cria Marius quand il vit Fanny sur le vieux port de Marseille.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2013)

Marseille, là ou les TGV n'arriveront plus à l'heure


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2013)

a l'heure ou les fauves vont boire


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2013)

Boire et déboires font bon ménage


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)

Mais nage, bon Dieu ! La côte en face est encore loin.


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2013)

--> Loin de moi toute idée de drague concernant cette jeune femme blonde aux yeux verts !


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2013)

Vertigineux, fut le mot qu'employa Paul pour désigner le décolleté de Sophie.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2013)

Sophie se pencha doucement pour réajuster ses ballerines


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2013)

--> La rhinite est une irritation et une inflammation des muqueuses de la cavité nasale


----------



## thunderheart (6 Février 2013)

Naze, Al s'écroula comme une masse sur l'édredon


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)

Donc, c'lest vous qui avez volé le sac à matin de Paulette ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2013)

Po, let Lala play with your toys !


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)

Toys r us est le nom d'une chaîne de magasin de Jouet.


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2013)

--> Jouez les enfants sur la pelouse mais surtout ne sortez pas à l'extérieur de la propriété


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2013)

Pro, prie et tais-toi sinon tu repasseras en amateur


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2013)

amateur venait de lui dire Gino en lui prenant le flingue des mains. Tu raterais une vache dans un couloir


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2013)

--> Le Loir-et-Cher est un département français situé dans la Région Centre


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2013)

Centralisation des données donne partage de celles-ci facilement et rapidement.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2013)

Rat pis dément, ce pingre n'avait plus toute sa raison


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2013)

--> Raisonnablement bien construit cet igloo &#8230; n'est-ce pas Paul Émile Victor ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2013)

Victorinox, c'est justement la marque du couteau qui ne me quitte jamais


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2013)

--> _Jamais sans ma fille_ est un roman dont est tiré un film qui raconte l'histoire d'une Américaine mariée à un médecin iranien, ce dernier décidant de partir en vacances avec sa famille durant deux semaines en Iran et qui finit par devenir un fanatique religieux


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Religieusement Bernadette posa le retroprojecteur qui lui avait servit dans la grotte de Massabiel.


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2013)

--> Biel Jessica Claire est un ancien mannequin devenue actrice


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

Actrice de porno, Clara était en pleine scène hard, quand elle perdit sa virginité.


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2013)

--> "T'es parti à la messe pépé sans ton chapeau, je cours le chercher à la maison et je te le rapporte" cria Christophe à son grand-père Augustin


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

Thym, lavande, romarin font parties des herbes aromatiques que l'on trouve en Provence.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2013)

En Provence j'y met jamais les pieds


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2013)

--> _Les pieds en délire_ est une école de danse du côté d'Angers


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

Danger de dérive sectaire.


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2013)

--> Taire son nom était de coutume dans notre famille marquée par son décès qui se déroula au cours de son transport lors de sa déportation à Auschwitz-Birkenau


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Février 2013)

Noter bien dans vos carnets, que l'interrogation écrite d'algèbre aura lieu lundi en huit.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2013)

Huit de demi, un bien étrange film


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Février 2013)

filmant l'espace,  Youri,  se dit qu'il était bien petit devant l'immensité.


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2013)

--> Citez moi trois pays exportateurs de pétrole


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2013)

Troll : lutin du folklore Scandinave.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2013)

C'est quand dis Nave que tu payes un verre de Lagavulin ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2013)

L'intérieur de Gwenola était chaud et humide.


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2013)

--> Dehors il risque de faire plus froid que dans votre carrosse Sire


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2013)

Sirtaki, dansons le Sirtaki


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2013)

--> Le Sirtaki est une danse populaire grecque mon cher Tintin !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2013)

"Tintin !" Tintin qu'elle me dit après avoir apprécié moyen ma dernière blague sur son nouveau régime


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Février 2013)

Régime en tout genre qui te laisse sans moral mais toujours avec ton surpoids.


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2013)

--> Poignante était cette retransmission télévisuelle de la libération des 3 otages Français


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Février 2013)

--> Ces abrutis c'étaient fait prendre en train de pisser dans le bénitier.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2013)

Bénitier de lagon, n'y laisse pas trainer tes quenottes !


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

--> Te prends pas la tête avec cette histoire de fous !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2013)

Fous de bassan, majestueux dans leurs plongeons


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

--> On n'est pas prêt de sortir de trou économique abyssal !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2013)

Abyssale incompréhension. Le dernier mot n'était pas "On", mais "plongeon"


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

Autant pour moi ...

--> Plongeons ensemble dans la Tamise


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Février 2013)

Mise sur le cur, tu verras sa paye.


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2013)

--> La paye sans la pagaille évite vaille que vaille d'être sur la paille !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2013)

Paille de juillet, grain dans le grenier.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2013)

--> Nier l'évidence ne vous servira nullement Professeur !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Professeur Jones, Professeur Jones ! Cria Demi Lune.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2013)

Lune de miel, Lune de ciel, Lune de fiel


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Le fiel était bien loin maintenant.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2013)

--> Maintenant, je laisse couler un peu de Miel sur mes crêpes Suzettes !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2013)

Z' êtes les filles ? On se fait une partie fine ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Fine comme une poire.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2013)

--> Ma poire ... arrêtez de vous payer ma poire !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Février 2013)

Poire, pomme et des scoubidoubidou ouah !


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2013)

--> Attention où vous mettez les pieds bandes de ploucs !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Février 2013)

Hou la la,  ça part mal...


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2013)

--> Le mal, le bien  L'école mutazilite fondée au IXème siècle supposait que l'être humain pouvait différencier le bien et le mal et donc choisir librement son camp.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Février 2013)

Quand vas tu comprendre que tu me casse les bonbons ?


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2013)

--> Les bonbons  à l'origine de la confiserie ce sont les Croisés qui au XIIème siècle font découvrir à l'Europe la canne à sucre


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Février 2013)

Sucre les fraises, vieille bourrique !


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2013)

--> La vieille Bou rit qu'avec ses amies car elle exècre les hommes


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2013)

Omniprésente, son parfum m'entêtait


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Février 2013)

T'étais où pendant que j'essayais de ma taper Solange ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2013)

--> "Sol" en général signifie le soleil en espagnol ainsi par exemple "tomar el sol" veut dire _prendre le soleil_


----------



## VeryBigBro (18 Février 2013)

Prendre le soleil d'assaut, l'idée la plus folle de la nasa depuis la lune en 1969...


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2013)

--> 1969, l'année érotique !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2013)

Erotiques ! Les albums de Manara étaient terriblement érotiques


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2013)

--> Ero tique face à ce genre de situation et cela indubitablement !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2013)

Indubitablement ! Pas facile à caser ce mot dans une conversation


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2013)

--> Une conversation fut entamée entre les deux amis très enivrés assis dans un modeste _zinc_ jusqu'au moment où ils abordèrent un mot assez long : _anticonstitutionnellement_


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2013)

_anticonstitutionnellement_ me semble difficile à caser dans une conversion, à moins de graviter des les sphères politiques


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2013)

--> Paul lit, tique et ment sans arrêt ! Cet homme cultivé était néanmoins mythomane.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2013)

Me Tomane, You Jane


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2013)

--> Janus divinité romaine et dieu de premier rang, _diuum deus_, avait le privilège d'être célébré au cours du mois de janvier


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2013)

J'envie Emilie, elle est si jolie


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2013)

Jolies tétons que ceux-ci Emilie.


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

--> Emile lit le serbo-croate (BCMS) couramment


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2013)

Cours amant, le mari ramène sa fraise :afraid:


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

--> Aisément il s'exprimait en langue vernaculaire sans qu'on puisse le reprendre sur un quelconque problème de construction de phrases


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2013)

Phrases sans queue ni tête.


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2013)

--> Un tête à tête attablé dans un bon restaurant rien de plus romantique pour la Saint Valentin


----------



## matacao (24 Février 2013)

--> Valentin est un prénom comme les autres.


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2013)

--> "Les Autres" fut un film franco-américano-espagnol de 2001 qui connut un remake hindou en 2004 dont le réalisateur fut Ravi Sharma Shankar et qui fut dénommé "Hum Kaun Hai ?"


----------



## matacao (25 Février 2013)

--> Haï est un mot hébreu.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2013)

Et Breton me direz-vous ! oui le breton est une langue qui a du mal à percer


----------



## Powerdom (25 Février 2013)

a Persépolis, on trouve de nombreux bas-reliefs


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2013)

Barres Relief, fier marin, c'est ton nouvel esquif


----------



## matacao (25 Février 2013)

--> esquif, non ! C'est mon nouveau paquebot.


----------



## jonson (25 Février 2013)

Pas que beau, il était d'une grande bonté d'ame.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2013)

Dame Jeanne cherche en vain le Sieur Gaston


----------



## matacao (25 Février 2013)

--> Gaston fait plein de gaffes.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2013)

--> Gaffe utilisée par les Pompiers afin d'éviter que les plafonds dangereux ne tombent sur les sapeurs ou les habitants de l'immeuble sinistré


----------



## jonson (25 Février 2013)

L'immeuble sinistré a été la proie de flammes, issue d'un incendie provoqué par l'explosion d'un cocktail molotov.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2013)

--> "Mollo" Tov, pas trop vite dans les descentes sinon on risque de tomber dans le décor


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2013)

Des cors aux pieds, c'est ennuyeux pour clopiner


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

Pour Clo, piner par ci par là était un passe temps amusant.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2013)

--> Amusante fut la réflexion de cette jeune fille de 3ème Prépa Pro


----------



## matacao (26 Février 2013)

--> Pro des réponses inutiles. ^^


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2013)

--> Ils seront vite revenus


----------



## jonson (26 Février 2013)

Revenus annuels supérieurs à un million, taxés à soixante quinze pour-cent.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2013)

--> Cent vampires sans soleil senivrent de sang humain !

Elle est pas mal celle-là non ? ^^


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2013)

Hum un vampire tout droit échappé de la saga d'Ann Rice


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2013)

Ricet Barrier chantait Isabelle vl'a l'printemps


----------



## jonson (27 Février 2013)

Le printemps arabe a vu son lot de contestations, de révolutions, et de morts.


----------



## matacao (27 Février 2013)

---> Mort, tu aire les enfers  .

Vive les jeu de mots ^^


----------



## jonson (27 Février 2013)

"Les enfermés dehors", ne sont-t-ils pas des sans-abris?


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2013)

--> Cent abris bus ont été construits par le partenaire financier de la municipalité


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Municipalités réactionnaires qui ne font rien pour les jeunes


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

--> Les jeunes tout comme nous finiront six pieds sous terre


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Terre à terre disait le ver à ses congénères, pères et mères, écoutant le vacarme assourdissant des fers du cheval approchant, sur la terre


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

--> La *Terre* est par définition une vision positive de l'Homme puisqu'elle est recouverte essentiellement d'*eau* (72% de la surface de la Terre)


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Terminons cet intermède sur le mot Terre


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

--> Terrible fut l'arrivée fracassante de _Tiger_ annoncé comme étant le système d'exploitation pouvant s'installer non seulement sur un Mac à processeur PowerPC mais aussi et surtout Intel


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2013)

Un tel dit ceci, un tel dit cela


----------



## jonson (28 Février 2013)

Cela dit les on-dit ne sont que des ramassis de conneries


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2013)

--> On ne rit pas de ses sornettes, le petit Lucas est un enfant handicapé mental !


----------



## matacao (28 Février 2013)

--> Mental d'acier, Muscles de Titane, il reprend la dessus sur son adversaire.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2013)

son adversaire était fort comme un turc. il n'en fit qu'une bouchée


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

--> Des bouchées à la reine, des dindes aux marrons, des douzaines d'escargots et la fameuse buche de Noël avec toujours à la fin du dessert des tours de magie et des petits trucs de l'oncle Sam


----------



## matacao (1 Mars 2013)

--> Sam est l'abréviation courante du prénom Samuel.


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

--> Sam Uel était un Tchétchène très anti-russe


----------



## jonson (1 Mars 2013)

Se demander pourquoi Sam est celui qui conduit? C'est parce qu'il ne boit pas.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2013)

Patrick dis à Samuel, retourne toi que je puisse pisser en paix.


----------



## jonson (1 Mars 2013)

Peter Samuel a été champion du monde de boxe.


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

--> Boxe-le avec ton fameux crochet gauche et ça suffit à mettre à terre Sam !


----------



## jonson (1 Mars 2013)

ça me tue de le dire, mais j'crois qu'on tourne en rond.


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2013)

--> En rond, en losange, en triangle, en carré, en rectangle on retrouvait chaque fois le contorsionniste Sam


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2013)

Samy et Scoubi attendait dans le camion le retour de Vera.


----------



## jonson (2 Mars 2013)

-->Le retour de Vera sonna comme un glas pour ce pauvre Sam, qui savait que sa dernière heure était arrivée.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2013)

Hé tétard !  y verras tu une grenouille une fois dans cette eau froide ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2013)

Froide et déterminée, Suzanne, rentra dans la chambre où dormait Guy.


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2013)

--> Guy Georges avait violé et assassiné la fille de Sam. Depuis le décès de sa fille, Sam n'était plus que l'ombre de lui-même !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Même si je suis pour le PSG, je suis content de la victoire de Reims.


----------



## matacao (3 Mars 2013)

--> Reims, une ville dont la cathédrale est magnifique.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Que de joie et de bonheur, accueillirent Julien quand il rentra de son périple.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

--> Quand il rentra de son périple, Sam créa sa société PSG (Petit Sam Gentil)


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Jean Tilmum était originaire d'Ecosse.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

--> Originaire d'Ecosse,   		 		Jean Tilmum invita son ami Sam


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Samedi dernier, eu lieu le match de rugby Toulon / Toulouse.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

--> Pour le match de rugby Toulon-Toulouse, Sam avait réservé deux places pour aller le voir avec son ami   		 		Jean Tilmum


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

mumy please could you give me a cup of tea.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2013)

--> "A cup of tea !" commanda Sam à la fin du repas dans un restaurant écossais lorsqu'il alla rendre visite à son ami Jean Tilmum


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2013)

Till Mummy will rule your world, you'll behave like a little child


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

--> "Little child" était le nom donné par les Sioux à Enrick Van Der Click un ami hollandais commun à Jean Tilmum et à Sam lorsque Enrick était allé interviewer des tribus indiennes aux fins d'élaboration et de parution de sa célèbre encyclopédie sur les premiers habitants des Etats-Unis


----------



## Siciliano (4 Mars 2013)

Unis Vers l'Emploirépond à l'ensemble des demandes des  particuliers, des entreprises, des associations et collectivités sur  l'agglomération lyonnaise.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

--> Lyonnaise était la ville de naissance de l'épouse du Hollandais Enrick Van Der Click


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mars 2013)

Click and play !


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2013)

--> Plaît à Enrick Van Der Click de vivre avec cette drôle de dame lyonnaise


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2013)

Nestor allez chercher le whisky dans la cuisine, j'ai envi de me prendre une biture.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2013)

Beat Urbain, les basses résonnaient telles des sphères grossissantes, se propageant à travers les immeubles aussi bien que dans les allées sombres des catacombes


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2013)

Qu'on bannisse le roi et ses sujets hors du pays de Gaux !


----------



## jonson (5 Mars 2013)

De Gaulle, général français, devenu président.


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2013)

--> Le Président De Gaulle grâce à sa réforme constitutionnelle permit aux Présidents qui lui succédèrent de "prendre du galon" en devenant la clef de voute des institutions françaises


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2013)

Ces étapes même le groupe de coureur vers un col pyrénéen enneigé.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2013)

Ans, n'ai je point évité les miroirs pour éviter de vous voir


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2013)

--> Voir de plus en plus loin de plus en plus vite doit être le leitmotiv du chef d'entreprise dans sa gouvernance


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2013)

Ce n'est pas possible et tu le sais bien, je vais donc rendre cela à Marcel.


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2013)

--> "Celui-là" a fait ceci, "celle-là" a fait cela ... ainsi parlait leur avocat qui faisait montre de peu de respect envers ses clients


----------



## jonson (6 Mars 2013)

Envers ses clients il était toujours très courtois, envers ses proches il était toujours aimant, mais envers lui il n'était jamais franc.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2013)

--> "Franco de port" signifie que le port est payé par l'expéditeur


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2013)

Heure h pour le début de cette expérience diabolique.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mars 2013)

Dis, Abolis que les mauvaises choses de cette société esclavagiste


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2013)

--> "-iste" est un suffixe adjectival correspondant à "-isme", par exemple la phrase suivante : cet artiste est un peintre cub*iste *


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mars 2013)

Bistes, de son prénom Bernard, est un peintre né à Albi en 1941. Il a conduit                en toute liberté sa carrière de peintre. Sa forteresse de silence,                un Château du XVième siècle abrite son oeuvre, dans le Tarn.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mars 2013)

T'as René qui s'est encore éclopé au moment de payer sa tournée, quel pingre !


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2013)

--> Pingre, sot, paresseux, cet homme n'avait que fort peu de qualité


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2013)

T'es parti trop tôt, après on est rentré à l'appart pour se murger...


----------



## jonson (9 Mars 2013)

J'ai pas était invité à cette petite sauterie.


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2013)

--> Saute, ris et amuse-toi bien mon fils !


----------



## jonson (9 Mars 2013)

Mon fils, tu seras un homme, le jour où une femme te transpercera de son regard et atteindra ton coeur.


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2013)

--> Ton cur d'artichaut, mon fils, te sera un jour fatal


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2013)

-->Un jour fatal où le destin te révèlera qui tu es, mon fils.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2013)

Fils de satan et de Belzebuth, le démon pris sa retraite sous le nom de Benoit 16 !


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2013)

--> 16 Louis se succédèrent avant que le 17ème ne périsse peu après le 16ème


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2013)

Le 16 éme est l'arrondissement de Paris le plus riches


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2013)

Richemont c'est autrement bon.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2013)

Bon et bonne ça fait bonbonne...


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2013)

Bonne à rien, bonne à tous faire, bonne femme. Aujourd'hui plus qu'hier dite lui combien vous l'aimez.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2013)

Vous l'aimez chaude mais moi froide.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2013)

Froide comme la vodka


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2013)

--> Caycedo Alfonso est un médecin neuropsychiatre colombien qui a créé en 1960 la sophrologie renommée en sophrologie caycédienne


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2013)

Kay c'est Dien Bien Phu qui se trouve en Indochine


----------



## jonson (11 Mars 2013)

En Indochine, les Viet-kong nous ont envoyé sur les roses.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2013)

Les Rose se sont fait la guerre. D'ailleurs ont en à fait un film : la guerre des Rose


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2013)

--> Rosalie Rendu a été béatifiée en 2003


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Mars 2013)

Trois fois deux six


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2013)

--> Six moins trois égale trois


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2013)

Trois fois plus de français sont accro ou nouvelle technologie de l'information.


----------



## Siciliano (12 Mars 2013)

De l'information, en voici en voilà !


----------



## Babacinio (12 Mars 2013)

Voilà qu'il neige ! #ActualitéDuJour


----------



## jonson (12 Mars 2013)

-->Du jour où elle est parti, la maison est devenue vide et ma vie vide de sens.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

Sens interdit


----------



## jonson (12 Mars 2013)

Dire tout haut ce que tout le monde pense tout bas, peu être une forme de courage.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2013)

Courage les gars nous arrivons en vue de l'île d'Elbe.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

elbe et dis donc !


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2013)

--> Donc Napoléon Ier est décédé le 05 mai 1821 sur l'Ile Sainte-Hélène


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

Laine de chamois


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2013)

--> Moines et curés s'étaient entendus pour cacher des SS et les aider dans leur fuite face à l'avancée des Alliés sur le territoire français


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2013)

Çais compliqué tout ça !


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2013)

--> Tout ça ... pour ça !


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mars 2013)

Ça valait le coup hein


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2013)

Intention vaine que ce coup d'épée dans l'eau !


----------



## Babacinio (13 Mars 2013)

L'eau a coulé sous les ponts depuis !


----------



## Siciliano (13 Mars 2013)

"Depuis qu'je fume plus d'shit, je m'rappelle de mes rêves"


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2013)

REV newsletter te renvoie la liste des abonnés de la ML newsletter. Il est sympa SYMPA


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2013)

Pas question de laisser tomber la question des RTT.


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2013)

T'étais où Pierre ? Hier après-midi je t'ai cherché partout !


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mars 2013)

tout au bout du bout


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2013)

--> _Bout Viktor Anatolievitch_ est un trafiquants d'armes, marchand de mort,  très connu au monde


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2013)

mon Dieu le nouveau pape est nommé , alors comme ils disent au Vatican Habemus Papam.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2013)

Papamobile, elle en fait rêver plus d'un, y compris Batman


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2013)

Mano est une commune française du département des Landes en Région Aquitaine


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

A qui ? 
t'es neuneu ou quoi ça fais trois fois que je te le repete !


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2013)

Répète lui que c'est le jeu du dernier mot, pas de la dernière syllabe :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mars 2013)

Bé si j'ai envie de jouer avec la syllabe ?


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2013)

--> La Belgique fut appelée par Jules César _Belgica_


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

J'y cavale me dit ma fille lorsque je lui demande d'aller ranger sa chambre. 


Nan je déconne


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2013)

Des connes, j'en croise tous les matins dans l'ascenseur pour l'échafaud


----------



## Babacinio (15 Mars 2013)

Faut pas abuser non plus !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mars 2013)

Plus je te regarde, plus j'aime mon chien


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2013)

--> Mon chien est un mélange de loup gris et du dingo


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2013)

Gorilles des brunes de la sauvage Afrique.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2013)

--> Fric, on ne parle plus que de ça dans nos sociétés modernes !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2013)

Ne fais pas cela,  tu vas passer pour un fou.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mars 2013)

fou fou fou comme un fou comme un soldat comme une star de cinémaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2013)

Martine passe moi le beurre pour que cela glisse mieux.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mars 2013)

Mieux que quoi ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2013)

Quoi de plus subjectif que d'évoquer un morceau de beurre pour cet acte !


----------



## AureLambo (16 Mars 2013)

L'acte le plus fort sera celui de ton mentor !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mars 2013)

Tortilla pour tout le monde, cria Alfonso, alors qu'il sortait de la cuisine de cette auberge Andalouse.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2013)

--> LAndalousie est une région d'Espagne


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

Pagne est un habit d'égyptiens !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mars 2013)

L'Egyptien et fière de ses constructions millénaires que sont les pyramides de Gysé.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2013)

--> Gizeh et la célèbre phrase prononcée par le Général Bonaparte le 21 juillet 1798 :  « Soldats, songez que du haut de ces pyramides, quarante siècles vous contemplent. »


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

Contemple la beauté du soleil couchant.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Chante mon gars, la vie est moche mais tu l'embelliras.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2013)

--> Iras-tu ramasser des pissenlits ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Lis tu au lit ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Lisa dit à Marc, ne mets pas tes doigts ça me chatouille.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Touille le café pour dissoudre le sucre


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Crédieu que c'était bon ! se mit à glapir le Glaude.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2013)

--> L'Aude se situe en région Languedoc-Roussillon, son chef-lieu est Carcassonne


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Sonne toujours avant d'entrée,c'est une preuve de politesse.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Tesla n'est pas étranger à l'électricité


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2013)

--> L'électricité, Zoé de Renault en use et en abuse à bon escient !


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2013)

Si je te dis que l'on va se casser la gueule !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2013)

Gueule un peu plus, j'ai bouché mes esgourdes


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2013)

Mézes-Gourdin : fabrication d'armes en bois. Sérieux Qualité Tradition


----------



## AureLambo (18 Mars 2013)

Traditionnellement parlant, je pense qu'il faut le faire à 3 en même temps.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2013)

Tant pis pour les autres


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2013)

--> _Les autres_ est un film de 2001 dont la fin remet en question toute lintrigue et les croyances du spectateur.


----------



## AureLambo (18 Mars 2013)

Spectateur du dimanche avec un bon hot-dog et une bière.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2013)

Bière tu ne boiras pas !


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

--> Pâtissent-ils de cet état de fait ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2013)

Fais moi plaisir, tais toi


----------



## Babacinio (19 Mars 2013)

Toi même tu sais


----------



## AureLambo (19 Mars 2013)

Sévir est un art, punir est un choix.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2013)

Choyez moi sirènes en attendant l'arrivée d'Ulysse


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

--> Hisse-moi plus haut, si tu veux que j'accède à cette petite fenêtre afin de dérober le fameux bijou de cette richissime dame


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

sept riches ici ? m'dame. non je ne les ai pas vu.


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

--> Pas vu pas pris. Qui luf crut ? Peut être était-ce la poule voire le poussin ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

le pousse sein voila une invention qui va faire du volume


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2013)

--> Vole, hume la liberté, lâche-toi mon fils !


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2013)

Fils de Dieu, Jésus vivait en Palestine.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2013)

--> Inès de La Fressange est un ancien mannequin français des années 1980 très appréciée par la maison Chanel


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2013)

Elle était jolie dans les robes signées Karl Lagerfeld.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2013)

La guerre fait le débit de nos vies


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2013)

--> Nos vies, nos amours, nos emmerdes


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2013)

En mer de Chine, tu aurais pu croiser Corto Maltese


----------



## Siciliano (21 Mars 2013)

Maltesers, c'est vraiment trop bon comme confiserie...


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2013)

"Con !" fit Serygne en voyant les traces laissées par Boubakar


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2013)

--> Par _Boubakar_ je souhaite la victoire à notre armée !


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2013)

ArMen est une revue de belle qualité, un phare


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2013)

--> Un Pharaon vient de paraître aux yeux de son peuple


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2013)

Peu, pléthore, pas, nib, queue d'chique


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

--> Chiquer du tabac peut provoquer le développement du cancer de la bouche mais aussi du pancréas


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

Création de Dieu l'homme est un être doué d'intelligence.


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

--> Intelligence artificielle, terme abrégé par le signe IA est une notion créée par John McCarthy


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2013)

Mac, épicurien dans l'âme adore La part des Anges


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

--> _La Part des Anges_ est un film sorti en 2012


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

12 salopards étaient cachés dans une maison en ruine.


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

--> En ruine, il retrouva sa maison dévorée par le feu provoqué par un incendiaire en cet été 2004


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2013)

4 pater et 2 avé, dis Monseigneur 23 à Benoit 16 pour permettre que sa faute soit expiée.


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2013)

--> Expiez vos fautes François Ier pauvre petit Roi de France !


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2013)

France Gall est une chanteuse Française, ex compagne du cloclo.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2013)

--> Cloclo est mort électrocuté dans sa salle de bains


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mars 2013)

Ben c'est ballot


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2013)

Lotus est une marque de papier cul !


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

--> Culotté fut ce garçon avec les filles de son âge


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Agent de l'ombre, Jame Bond est une création de Ian Fleming.


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

--> Ming ? En effet il s'agit d'une dynastie en Chine qui régna de 1368 à 1644 après la chute de la dynastie Yuan alors dominée par les Mongols


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Goal international Peter Stuyvesant faisait partit de l'équipe du Groland.


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

--> Landru est un célèbre tueur en série et criminel français du XXème siècle qui fut surnommé _le Barbe-bleue de Gambais_


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Baie de Nice ou d'Along ....que des lieux de rêves à visiter


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2013)

Visiter les méandres du système d'exploitation


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2013)

Exploitation forestière du sud de l'île Island beach.


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2013)

_Beach_ ne doit absolument pas être confondu avec _bitch_ !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2013)

Bitch, ce n'est pas aussi une chanson des Rolling Stones ?


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2013)

--> Stone Sharon est une jolie actrice


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mars 2013)

Actrice de talent, elle fit les beaux jours du cinéma X


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

--> X est une lettre de l'alphabet qui vient juste avant le Y et juste après le W


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2013)

Double V qu'ils font avec leurs mains les gangstas de Washington


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

--> Tonnerre sur l'emploi en France avec aujourd'hui un nouveau record de chômeurs !


----------



## Siciliano (26 Mars 2013)

Meurs, pourriture communiste !


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

--> _Niste_ signifie en anglais _National Institute of Science and Technical Education
_


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2013)

Éducation stricte contre éducation libre


----------



## Babacinio (26 Mars 2013)

Libre à vous de choisir !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2013)

Choix Sire ! Vous avez le droit de choisir pour ce soir une donzelle


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2013)

--> Don, zèle à le faire tel était Eddy Sion


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2013)

Zion train is coming our way ...


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2013)

--> *A Way of Life* de Hans Zimmer


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2013)

Zimmer ! Tiens cela me fait penser à Robert Zimmerman


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2013)

--> Manoir : il s'agit de la résidence d'un noble. On parle également de gentilhommière


----------



## Siciliano (29 Mars 2013)

Hier, j'ai fait du poney.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2013)

Pony Pony Run Run


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2013)

--> Les runes : l'alphabet runique était utilisé par les anglo-saxons ou encore les scandinaves


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mars 2013)

C'con d'Inav a joué un tour de con à Olaf


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2013)

--> L'affaire DSK a créé un séisme sans précédent dans le monde politique français


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2013)

France est venue avec son ami


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2013)

Miaou, faisait le chat de Fernande dans l'aube grise du Touquet.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2013)

Touquet est un ami de Bilbo le Hobbit


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

Bit ou mégabit peut importe on parle d'informatique


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

--> Les tiques sont un ordre d'arachnides acariens décrit pas William Elford Leach au XIXème siècle


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

siècle du futur nous pourrons nous télétransporter


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

--> _(The) Transporter est un film ainsi qu'une série télévisée dont le héros__ Frank Martin - conducteur expert et anciens des services spéciaux qui prête ses services au plus offrant - essaye toujours d'appliquer 4 règles :
_
Règle n°1 : Ne jamais modifier le contrat 
Règle n°2 : Pas de nom
 Règle n°3 : Ne jamais ouvrir le colis
 Règle n°4 : Ne briser les règles sous aucun prétexte


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

Prétexte foireux que de ne jamais changer la règle.


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2013)

--> La règle à calcul est un instrument mécanique de calcul analogique permettant deffectuer directement des opérations arithmétiques, de multiplication, de division, de racines carrées, de cubiques, des calculs logarithmiques ou trigonométriques


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

Trigonométrique : sohcahtoa


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2013)

Toi tu es Pierre et sur cette pierre, je bâtirai mon église, dis Jésus à son apôtre.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

--> Lepautre Antoine est un architecte français du XVIIème siècle, il édifia le couvent de Port-Royal. Il fut protégé par le cardinal Mazarin, c'était donc une de ses créatures


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2013)

Retrouve moi ce briquet tout de suite, j'en ai besoin pour allumer ma clope.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

--> Clopin-clopant c'est tout comme cahin-caha !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2013)

Alerte, les envahisseurs sont là, mais heureusement veille David Vincent !


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

--> Vingt centimes ? Mais non, vingt Euros ... mon pauvre ami !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

ami lève ton verre et surtout ne le renverse pas


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

--> Pas de répit contre ces meurtriers que nous traquerons jusqu'à ce que nous les arrêtions pour les juger


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2013)

--> juger c'est mal


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2013)

--> ... Mal juger c'est pire !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Pyrénées me voilà ! cria Marcel à Eugénie en arrivant à Argeles Gazost.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

--> _Hosts_ est un fichier d'un système d'exploitation qui lors d'un accès à l'Internet permet d'associer des noms d'hôtes à des adresses IP. Ainsi le système connaît l'adresse IP associée au nom de domaine sans recourir à une requête DNS.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Es ce toi qui à mangé l'oeuf en chocolat de Brigitte ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

--> Brigitte Bardot a fait rêver tellement d'hommes !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Homs est une ville de Syrie.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

--> Siri est l'assistant que l'on trouve avec les iBidules récents


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2013)

Ray sent que Deborah lui échappe


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Peux de chose, semble simple.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

--> Simplement je pense que la Bourse va très vite remonter et le CAC40 arrivera vers les 4000


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

4000 ans que nous attendons cela et la créateur viendra nous chercher lors de l'Apocalypses.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2013)

--> Apocalypse, Hitler est une série télévisée retraçant l'ascension du dictateur Adolf Hitler et du tout puissant Nasdp


----------



## Siciliano (2 Avril 2013)

NASDP veut dire National Alcohol Sales Data Project.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Avril 2013)

Projecte toi quelques jours dans le futur, genre vendredi prochain


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2013)

--> Prochainement nous allons le relooker super branché et la _branchitude_ va le faire adorer du monde entier


----------



## jonson (2 Avril 2013)

Mon dentier! Mon dentier! Où est mon dentier pour que je puisse croquer cette pomme?


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2013)

--> Sept pommiers ont été plantés pour ses sept ans !


----------



## Judas68fr (3 Avril 2013)

c'est en (sept ans) forgeant qu'on devient forgeron


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2013)

--> Rond comme une queue de pelle


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2013)

Pelle et truelle du maçon sont les mamelles


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2013)

Amelle Bent est elle une bonne chanteuse ?


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2013)

--> Chanteuses, orchestre, domestiques, personnalités du spectacle, tout avait été fait pour que le mariage soit une réussite totale.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2013)

Total la station service préférée des bretons


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2013)

--> Des bretons discutaient avec des Teutonnes à Bonn


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

Ton n'abonnement à ce journal est bientôt terminé


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2013)

Terre minée n'est pas bonne à fouler


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2013)

--> Les abondemments sur un PEE sont plafonnés à 300% des versements du salarié et, à 8% du plafond annuel de la Sécurité sociale.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Avril 2013)

sociale est elle ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2013)

--> Elle est socialement responsable de ce qui est arrivé à Barbula


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

La série de victoire du PSG ne saurait s'arrêter face au Barça.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2013)

--> Ça mord pas mal par ici, il s'agit d'un bon coin de pêche !


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

Pêche miraculeuse dans le bassin de Thau.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2013)

Thau pis nan bourre


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2013)

--> Bourla Olivier est un développeur


----------



## Siciliano (8 Avril 2013)

Peur de la mort, ou mort de peur ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2013)

Peu de pitié dans Game Of Thrones


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2013)

Trone de fer, c'est la meilleur série que j'ai vue depuis longtemps !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2013)

Tant que j'y suis, pour Game of Thrones, je suis de ton avis, c'est vraiment prenant et d'une qualité depuis longtemps oubliée ... je plussoie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2013)

Plussoie tant que tu peux mon ami mais attention à ton pouce.


----------



## jonson (8 Avril 2013)

Pousse pas trop le bouchon quand même.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2013)

--> Même quand le bouchon est de trop poussé, il plussoie à cette félonie consistant à énerver tout le monde


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Avril 2013)

Monde qui ne tourne pas rond


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2013)

--> Rond comme une soucoupe toute la journée, pas très malin, obsédé sexuel, il avait beaucoup de défauts quasi-insurmontables


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2013)

Tabloïd anglais réputé, Le Sun est un journal font on se sert aux toilettes,


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

--> Aux toilettes en Angleterre, j'utilise le torchon _The Sun_ qui trop souvent conchie les Français !


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2013)

Franz est un gros Ferdinand


----------



## jonson (9 Avril 2013)

Dînant en ville ce soir, il a prévu son parapluie car il sait qu'il va pleuvoir.


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

--> Voir, le verbe ne doit en aucun cas être confondu avec voire, l'adverbe


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

L'adverbe est un mot dans la phrase qui n'est pas un adjectif


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

--> Tiff est un format dimage numérique


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

mérique sont les USA sans le a


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2013)

--> Le "_a_" placé entre le "_c_" et le "_v_" donnera le mot "_cave_" à la seule condition d'y rajouter après le "_v_" un "_e_" !!!


----------



## Siciliano (10 Avril 2013)

E ? La cinquième lettre de l'alphabet.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2013)

Al Fab et Wendy glandaient sur la 5ème avenue


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

--> La Cinquième avenue est une artère importante du centre de Manhattan, dans la ville de New York.


----------



## jonson (10 Avril 2013)

New York,
Concrete jungle where dreams are made of,
Theres nothing you cant do,
Now youre in New York,
these streets will make you feel brand new,
Big lights will inspire you,
lets hear it for New York, New York, New York

[Alicia Keys]


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2013)

--> _New York, New York_ est un film musical américain de 1977 réalisé par Martin Scorsese


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2013)

Ce corps se sait séduisant et pour te séduire, nul besoin de subterfuges


----------



## jonson (11 Avril 2013)

Nul besoin de subterfuges pour te séduire, car ce corps séduisant suffit à te faire succomber.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Avril 2013)

Succomber à la tentation, moi ? jamais


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

--> Jamais je ne succomberai à la tentation, jamais !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2013)

Jah ! Make it peaceful


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2013)

Full of money ! Plein de sous quoi !


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

--> Saoul quoi, totalement saoul qu'il était le Jacquou !


----------



## Babacinio (12 Avril 2013)

--> Couci couca, ça dépend des moments


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

--> Des moments je vais bien d'autres moins ... la déprime quoi !


----------



## Powerdom (12 Avril 2013)

des primes quoi ! c'est ce que nous voulons tous !


----------



## jonson (12 Avril 2013)

Nous voulons tous ce que les autres possèdent, sans jamais se soucier des conséquences.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2013)

--> Des cons, séquences désespérantes mais obligatoires si l'on voulait vendre nos médicaments non efficients


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

Eh fils, y en a encore des bières au frigo ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

--> "Go", "go", "go" ... criait le sergent chef de cette unité de parachutistes d'élite


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

chut, y's délite déjà, si tu parles trop fort il va casser


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2013)

--> Il va tout casser ce marteau, arrêtez-le !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2013)

Le lundi au soleil ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Soleil qui me fait détourner les yeux.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2013)

--> Les yeux d'Isabelle me font chanceler dès qu'ils me fixent


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Ils me fixent d'une manière étrange comme un sous-homme.


----------



## jonson (15 Avril 2013)

"Homme de paille", c'était le rôle qu'il tenait dans cette affaire.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2013)

A Fairview, tu pouvais croiser les Desperate Housewives


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2013)

--> Hommes et femmes sont condamnés à s'entendre s'ils veulent vivre en bonne intelligence


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2013)

--> ce procédé est une injure profonde à la vie privée des ministres, dis Laurent après avoir rendu public son patrimoine.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2013)

Patrie, moines et fromages sont des bonnes recettes de pub


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2013)

de public, le parc devint privé


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2013)

Prie, vénérable courtisane, pardonnés seront tes pêchés


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2013)

Chez Nicole, déguisements, postiches, farces et attrapes.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

--> Attrape-moi ce lascar s'il te plaît  !


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2013)

Plaisir des sens, le yoga est un sport relaxant.


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2013)

Relax, Antoine! Y a pas le feu au lac...


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

--> Lactalis, secteur de l'agroalimentaire, est une entreprise française


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2013)

Une entreprise française, qui espérons le, ne va pas délocaliser pour une question de rentabilité.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2013)

--> T'es très jolie comme fille, je suis conquis par ta beauté Pepette !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2013)

Pête, rotte, tousse mais fait le en silence !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2013)

Si Lance n'avait pas pris de l'EPO, le tour aurait eu une autre visage


----------



## jonson (18 Avril 2013)

Un autre visage que celui que tu nous montre, une face sans les traces du temps qui passe.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2013)

--> Ce jeune homme sera très certainement le leader de notre parti politique d'ici 10 ans !


----------



## jonson (18 Avril 2013)

D'ici 10 ans, le monde aura tellement changé, les homosexuels auront le droit de se marier, les riches seront pauvres et les pauvres seront riches... non faut arrêter de rêver!


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2013)

--> Rêver sa vie et vivre ses rêves


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2013)

Révisons nos devoirs, demain Mme Pim nous fait une interro surprise


----------



## Powerdom (19 Avril 2013)

sur prise 220 volts son appareil prévu pour 12 V fit un gros bruit et un peu de fumée


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Un peu de fumées c'est sûr, du 220V à la place du 12V il a dû avoir un choc le petit gars.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2013)

--> Le petit gars était bien sympathique, il fit bonne impression aux parents d'Isabelle


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2013)

Isa, belle femme. Tu me fais penser à Khalessi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2013)

La khaleesi est l'épouse du khal chez les Dothrakis.


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Les Dotrakis... tiens, tiens! Il ya des fans de Game of thrones par ici?!


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2013)

Si je te jure, je l'ai vu sortir du drugstore.


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Du drugstore, il y est sorti avec un pack de six, pour aller se torcher la caraffe avec toute sa clique.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2013)

--> Clic droit, clic gauche, avec Windows il faut sans cesse jongler avec sa souris !


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2013)

Souris ! Je te dis, sinon tu vas pas gagner la boutanche !


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2013)

--> Chienne de vie, ce samedi je n'ai pas gagné la _boutanche_ !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2013)

Chez moi, il y a tout ce qui faut pour se saouler.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

--> Se saouler avec une bonne _boutanche_ ... le rêve !


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Le rêve de sa vie, il s'est évaporé dans las vapeurs d'alcool.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2013)

L'alcool permet de rendre l'eau potable.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2013)

Potable et fraîche, l'eau de la source re-gaillardit tous ceux qui s'y abreuvent.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

--> _Abreuve nos sillons_, oui ! _... Qu'un sang impur abreuve nos sillons_ ... ça sonne bien !


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Bien mieux que "_god save the Queen_".


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

--> "_God save the Queen_" est bien mieux que _"Dog shave the Queen_" !


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2013)

Queen est un groupe de musique


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

--> La musicologie est à distinguer de la musicographie


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

-->La musicographie désigne en français l'activité qui consiste à publier des textes sur la musique, sans prétendre à une démarche scientifique et musicologique.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2013)

logique, rien à redire


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2013)

--> une _redirect _est un lien qui amène automatiquement tout visiteur sur une autre page


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2013)

Page Jimmy est celui qui joue de la guitare sur Stairway to Heaven


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

Stairway to Heaven est une des chansons les plus célèbres du groupe de rock britannique Led Zeppelin.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2013)

--> Le Zeppelin esr un aérostat de fabrication allemande de type dirigeable rigide


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2013)

Ris, Git de côté Thirion Lanister


----------



## jonson (23 Avril 2013)

Tyrion Lannister, surnommé le Lutin ou le Nain est l'un des personnages principaux de la saga Le Trône de fer écrite par George R. R. Martin.


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2013)

--> Martin Jacques fut un comédien, un animateur de radio et de télévision mais aussi un producteur de télévision français surtout connu pour avoir été l'animateur d'émissions de divertissement comme _Le Petit Rapporteur_, _L'Ecole des fans_ ou encore _Dimanche Martin_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2013)

Martine : Pourquoi ne restez-vous pas au lit ? Don Juan : La dernière maîtresse y resterait aussi. Or c'est la prochaine que je préfère.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2013)

Préférences du matin câlin


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2013)

câlin coussin


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

Cale un coussin derrière ta tête pour regarder la télé


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

--> La télépathie serait un échange dinformations entre deux personnes sans aucune interaction sensorielle ou énergétique connue


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

-->connu de tous, son secret n'en demeurait pas moins difficile à avaler.


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

--> Avaler une éponge, comme sucer une grosse pierre c'est très douloureux


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

ses traits doux, lourds Eulalie les supportait difficilement


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

--> Le Mans est une "ville rouge" au sens antique du terme


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

Le terme de l'habileté est de gouverner sans la force.


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

--> Sans la force impossible de diriger ce pays !


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

ce pays où, tu marches ou tu crèves!


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2013)

--> "_Tu crèves les roues de sa bagnole ensuite tu le tabasses et tu pourras alors lui piquer sa copine. T'es ok avec moi ?_" Cria Al Capone à son copain Tomy alors qu'il était encore adolescent


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Adolescent,il n'est plus un gosse innocent, car témoin de deux types abattus dans la rue.


----------



## Siciliano (26 Avril 2013)

La ruée vers l'or, quelle grande époque.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2013)

Epoque épique où les pokes deviennent un tic


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2013)

--> Tic tac toe en 3D est un jeu très rigolo


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2013)

Rigolo, espèce de petit rigolo !


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2013)

--> L'hologramme est un procédé de photographie en relief


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Le relief danxia en chine.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2013)

Chi Neuneu croiche GreuGreu, cha va être la pagaille


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

La pagaille c'est notre gouvernement qui la met.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Met-moi deux miches.


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2013)

--> Deux _michés_ tournaient comme deux vautours auprès de cette _belle-de-nuit_


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Nuisette et lingerie fine sont les tenants d'une nuit torride.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Une nuit torride pour Henri mais une nuit ennuyante pour Virginie.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

N'y Virginie, n'y Henri n'arrivèrent à dormir cette nuit là, trop occupés à se réchauffer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Réchauffe-toi, mais ne te brûle pas au feu des passions.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2013)

Passions torrides qui dévorent nos âmes perturbées


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Baie de Nice, haut lieu de villégiature pour nos ainés.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Nos ainés sont-ils nos modèles ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Elle voulait revoir sa Normandie.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2013)

Normand, dis moi oui ou non, inutile de tergiverser


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Verset du Coran, le passage précise que tous les non musulmans sont des impies


----------



## thunderheart (30 Avril 2013)

Un picole, un fume, un picole et fume


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Fumes en, c'est du belge !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Du belge mais je préfère quand même les bières de ce pays.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Paysan de l'arrière pays, Raymond attendait Fernand pour passer le girobroyeur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Girobroyeurs pour tracteurs compacts de 18 à 65 CV-attelage 3 points cardan standard à transmission par embrayage lames escamotables anti-chocs.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Chocolats en tout genre, tels sont les spécialités de Valrhona.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Valrhona le noir 68%.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

68% des bégues sont timides


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Timide avec ton maître, tu ne t&#8217;instruis pas ; timide avec ta femme, tu n&#8217;as pas d&#8217;enfant.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Enfant de la bombe, des catastrophes, de la menace qui gronde, enfants du cynisme.....


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

-->cynisme ambiant, qui règne dans ce monde de brute, où on te regarde crever la gueule ouverte.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Verte et pas mure, la fraise est immangeable en ce moment.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2013)

--> En ce moment la pluie est plus abondante que les rayons du soleil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Le Soleil extérieur a soif du soleil intérieur.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Intérieur tendu de cuir, le nouveau modèle de toilette public est un palace.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Un Palace en enfer, suspense et humour.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Mourad Boudjellal est le président du RCT.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Le RCT recrute Habana pour deux ans.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

--> Deux ans après le canard était toujours vivant !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Vivant oui mais pas très vivace.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Viva ce merveilleux Président qu'est Hugo Chavez


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Hugo Chavez s'est imposé comme le visage du Venezuela au fil de ses 14 années de pouvoir.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Voir la lune le soir dans un ciel étoilé.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2013)

Et toilé, le navire avait tout ce qu'il fallait pour fendre les flots


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Les flots passent les uns après les autres et se poursuivent éternellement.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Menteur cria Nicolas à François après un an de pouvoir.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Le pouvoir corrompt, le pouvoir absolu corrompt absolument.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Mentir est le pire des pêchés.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

--> Chez mémé on y mange bien !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Bien mal acquis ne profite jamais.


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Ne profite jamais de faible que toi, parce qu'un jour tu auras peu-être besoin de lui.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Lui il a en de la chance de se retrouver sans plumes.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Plumes et duvets sont l'apanage de tous les oiseux.


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

L'apanage de tout les oiseaux est de défier les lois de la gravité et de réaliser le rêve d'Icar.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Icare avait un rêve, voler comme tout volatile.


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Comme tout volatile la poule a des plumes et pond des oeufs.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

--> "uvrez pour le bien de la Nation, soldats, en conquérant de nouveaux territoires à qui nous délivrerons notre message révolutionnaire et républicain" cria le Général Bonaparte à ses troupes cisalpines


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2013)

Alpines et Alpins sont les noms des massifs de l'Est de la France.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

--> La France ... à l'allure où va son économie devra très bientôt vendre ses bijoux de familles si elle souhaite continuer à financer son déficit, les Etats ainsi que les institutions vont s'arrêter de prêter et dès lors tarir la source ...


----------



## matacao (1 Mai 2013)

--> La source est souvent le début des problèmes ^^


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2013)

--> Le début des problèmes précède généralement les solutions en réponse, mais parfois des solutions qu'on pensait viables mais parce que pas assez réfléchies ne sont que le début des problèmes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Un problème sans solution est un problème mal posé.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Posément réfléchit, Julien s'en alla chercher son argent à sa banque avant de tout perdre lors de sa faillite.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mai 2013)

Faillite programmée et courante du système capitaliste


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2013)

Sisse t'aime Capi, ta liste d'amoureuse lui fait du mal


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Mal pense qui ne repense.


----------



## matacao (2 Mai 2013)

--> Repense à Alphonse qui s'était prit la ronce prêt de l'oponce ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Ponce Pilat le consul Romain attendait tranquillement la mort de Jesus Christ.


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2013)

--> Jésus crie et sa jeune maman Marie pleure


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Pleure ! Tu pisseras moins.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Moins de fois mais avec plus de plaisir.


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2013)

--> "Plaisir, joie et beauté" est le nouveau feuilleton vedette de _telenovelas _


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Novelas ne veut il pas dire roman en Francais ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Les Français aiment la mer, mais ils la connaissent mal.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

Maladie d'amour, maladie de la jeunesse...


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2013)

--> Jeunesse_ Lucien décédé __à l'âge 89 ans fut l'a_nimateur du "_Jeu des mille francs_", il avait pour habitude de terminer son émission par un "A demain si vous le voulez bien !" ou "A lundi si le coeur vous en dit !"


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Dit, t'es sur d'avoir bien fait le plein du bouzin ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Bouzin est une commune française, située dans le département de la Haute- Garonne et la région Midi-Pyrénées.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Pyrénées Orientale,  chef lieu Perpignan, au lieu du rugby avec l'USAP.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mai 2013)

USAP ! En es-tu certain ? Je pencherai plutôt pour ASAP


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

OK,  je corrige aussitôt que possible.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Possible que je ne sois pas ton type d'homme.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)

Me prends-tu pour ce que je ne suis pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Pas de patience, pas de science.


----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2013)

Pas de science sans conscience.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

La conscience vaut mille témoignages.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2013)

Témoignage de vérité


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2013)

--> Vérit et Malaprit étaient en train de se demander ce qu'allait inventer la MissTique comme jeu de mot à la con !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

Con de mimes


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2013)

--> MeuhMeuhTV est un logiciel (licence GPL) permettant de recevoir la télévision sur son PC


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2013)

PC : parti communiste tu rajouter une lettre et tu as le pays.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2013)

Pays de fous


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Pays de fous, dirigeants de fou, monde de fou... mais qu'est-ce-que je fout encore ici?


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2013)

--> _Ici-bas_ est un film de 2012 de Jean-Pierre Denis qui retrace durant l'année 1943, la vie d'une religieuse S&#339;ur Luce infirmière à l&#8217;hôpital de Périgueux qui rencontre un aumônier, Martial, passé dans les rangs du maquis et qui bouleversera son existence


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

L'existence précède l'essence.


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

L'essence est devenu très chère, ainsi que le gazole, pourquoi ne pas se remettre à la cariole ou à la marche à la pied, ça serai tellement mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Mieux vaut suer que grelotter.


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

grelotter alors qu'il fait chaud, c'est le symptôme d'un début de fièvre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

La fièvre, à ce que l'on dit, nous délivre des puces, et l'infortune de nos amis.


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2013)

--> Nos amis d'Ecosse nous sont très chers


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2013)

Chère Maman, cher Papa,
J'espère que vous allez bien,
Pour ma part, tout va pour le mieux, et ma petite famille s'épanouie au soleil,
Rires, jeux, et baignades font partis du programme quotidien.
Nous sommes très satisfaire de la location.
Dès notre retour, vous viendrez manger à la maison, nous vous raconterons tous cela et vous verrez les photos,
A très bientôt,
Votre fils.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Fiston, tu seras un homme quand tu arriveras à sauter dans ton slip.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Le slip ça se met toujours sous le pantalon... sauf Batman !


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Manu tu viens on va chez Momo.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Le momo est un ravioli originaire du Tibet, , cuit à la vapeur ou à l'eau. Il est aussi devenu un mets traditionnel du Népal et du Bengale occidental.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

T'as les clefs ? Alors donne les moi, je vais conduite l'estafette.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Laisse ta fête et rejoins moi dans le lit.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Lis tu le soir avant de dormir ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Dormir telle est ma motivation.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Motivation intacte, Ernest champion du monde de pétanque attendait son tour pour jouer contre les Croate.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Le croate est parlé dans trois communes d'Italie qui se situent dans la région de la Molise.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Lise,  passe moi le shampoing


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Le shampoing à l'oeuf, un shampoing naturel.


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2013)

Naturel comme peut l'être la couleur de tes cheveux, mais de qui se moque-t-on, tu te les teints tout les quatre matins!


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Ma teinture ne tient pas-, se dit Flamby.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Flanby est une marque commerciale française de flan au caramel industriel commercialisée par Lactalis Nestlé Produits Frais.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Frétiilant du postérieur Alice s'en allée rue Premier en quête d'une nouvel amant.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2013)

En quête d'une nouvelle âme, Mandrake, le magicien se tourna vers la magie noire


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Noir et Blanc, le smoking est toujours de ces couleurs et il se porte lors des soirées mondaines.


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2013)

--> Mondaine ? Mais non, Odette de Crécy est une demi-mondaine !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Demi-Mondaine est à la femme du monde ce que le punk est à la rue.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Rudiment d'anglais an poche, Léon se préparer à visiter L'Ecosse.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

l'écho se perd dans la montagne


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Montagne majestueuse qu'est le Canigou.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Le Canigou, montagne sacrée des Catalans.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

L'an dernier j'étais en vacances en Moldavie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

La Moldavie, ancienne république de l'URSS, est indépendante depuis 1991.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

91 coups de canon, résonnèrent lors des funérailles du prince régnant.


----------



## jonson (6 Mai 2013)

Régnant sur son royaume d'une poigne de fer, il n'a su se faire que des ennemis.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2013)

--> Misérable, tu n'es qu'un misérable !


----------



## jonson (6 Mai 2013)

Un misérable est mort au coin de la rue, son cadavre gît à la vue des quidams, sans qu'aucun ne daigne se demander qui il était.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

Des qu'il étayait son mur, son apprenti posait les briques


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)

Bric à Brac tel est l'autre nom des centres Emaus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Emmaüs maintient la tête hors de l'eau.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2013)

--> L'olive verte est la préférée de nos convives pour lapéritif, l'olive noire étant réservée à nos pizzas cuitent au feu de bois


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2013)

deux boas surprirent l'aventurier imprudent


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2013)

--> Imprudent et menteur comme Cahuzac !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)

Cahuzac pris la main dans le sac.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2013)

Sac à vin !


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2013)

--> Vingt-deux, v'là les flics !


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Flic-Flac est le nom d'une application sur Mac qui sert d'audio converter.


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Audio converter, non générique donnée à des applications servant à changer des fichiers audio en d'autres fichiers audio.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

"Aux Diots" est le nom d'un charmant restaurant où l'on peux manger Savoyard.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Un Savoyard reste neuf mois avec six morceaux de sonde oubliés.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Et ben dit donc, cela doit pas sentir très bon au bout de neuf mois.


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Au bout de neuf mois l'odeur nauséabonde de ces sondes sentait des kilomètres à la ronde.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Ronde de nuit et vol au matin.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Matin calme est un tisane à base de tilleul.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)

Le tilleul est un bel arbre au tronc droit qui grandit rapidement pouvant atteindre jusqu&#8217;à 40 mètres de hauteur.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

Auteur, compositeur, interprète, tel était Jacques Brel.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mai 2013)

Brèle, genre mobylette


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)

mobylette, mot sur l'on utilise plus pour décrire un cyclomoteur.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2013)

--> "Des môteurs, des môteurs, des môteurs" disait la vieille grand-mère dans un fameux sketch de Fernand Raynaud : _la prévention routière_


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Thiers est la capitale Française du couteau, elle est situé à 40 kms de Clermont-Ferrand à l'Est.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2013)

--> L'Est est un point cardinal opposé à l'Ouest aussi appelé levant ou orient


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Orientable se parasol permet de se protéger du soleil.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2013)

--> Le soleil a pour maîtresse la lune ... celle-ci est entourée d'étoiles ... ses nombreuses amantes et ces dernières peuvent soupçonner embusqués ... les trous noirs de véritables spadassins ... dont leur patron est le soleil  !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Soleil Rouge est un film avec Alain Delon.


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Alain Delon est un acteur français très connu il a notamment joué dans la film le samuraï.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2013)

Le Samouraï est un film noir français réalisé par Jean-Pierre Melville.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2013)

met le vilbrequin dans le bon sens sinon le moteur ne repartira pas


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2013)

Par-dessus la haie, on voit chez Edmonde la femme d'Hector.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

--> Hector a une femme très belle que l'on peut voir souvent nue par-dessus *la haie*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Une haie de séparation garde verte l&#8217;amitié.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

--> L'amitié est une composante de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Amour, tu me tueras.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

--> Tu ne tueras point !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Point trop n'en faut.


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

N'en faut pas trop pour je pete les plombs et que je la foute à la rue à coups de pompes.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Je pompe donc je suis.


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2013)

j'essuie une larme devant tant di'ngéniosité vernaculaire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Vernaculaire ou hiératique ? Le chrétien s&#8217;efforcera d&#8217;être théologien dans la doctrine, mystique dans les Sacrements.


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2013)

Sacrément gonflé de reprendre ainsi ce dernier mot sans même chercher à l'alterer par un quelconque glissement sémantique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

La sémantique est une branche de la linguistique qui étudie les signifiés, soit ce dont parle un énoncé.


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Un énoncé est l'unité linguistique fondamentale de la plupart des analyses modernes en linguistique et en philosophie du langage.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

--> Ni Langage ... ni lingua franca ... la langue vernaculaire est la langue locale communément parlée au sein d'une communauté.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

Le langage de la vérité est simple.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

_--> Simplet_ est un film français réalisé par Fernandel en 1942


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

1942 naissance de Michel Fugain.


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Michel Fugain est un chanteur compositeur et interprète français, né à Grenoble.


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2013)

--> Les nobles ont perdu leur privilège lors de la nuit du 4 août 1789


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

1789 Les Amants de la Bastille.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

La Bastille est une place Parisienne, où s'élève le mausolée de Jacques Lang !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)

Jack Lang ? Jacques Chirac ? Non Jacques Beauregard.


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

Regards froids et têtes rasées, les pieds dans la boue au fond de la fosse mais on grimpe aux barbelés par la force.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

La force noire est avec Dark Vador.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mai 2013)

va dormir et m'embête plus


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

M'embêtes plus avec tes questions à deux sous.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

Sous Robert, il y Roberta avec ses gros roberts.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)

Robert de Niro fabuleux dans "L'Eveil".


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

L'Éveil est un film américain réalisé par Penny Marshall, sorti en 1990.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2013)

--> Quatre-vingt-dix mille Euros pour vous si vous vous engagez à livrer ce colis dans les 4 heures par autoroute direction Marseille


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

Marseille capitale de la culture.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Tu reviens quand de ton périple ?


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

--> Pleinement satisfait de son voyage à Amsterdam, Quirico s'en retourna ensuite à Livourne par avion


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Avion supersonique, Le Concorde permettait de rejoindre New-York.


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

New York fut la capital des Etats-Unis de 1785 à 1790.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

1790 11 janvier, Révolution brabançonne : proclamation de la république brabançonne (États belgiques unis). Henri van der Noot (1731-1827) devient le Premier ministre des États-Unis de Belgique (fin en décembre).


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Décembre, le mois de Noël !


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

Noel Thomas David Gallagher, né le 29 mai 1967 à Manchester, est un guitariste et auteur-compositeur anglais d'origine irlandaise


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

--> _The Big Apple_ (_la grande pomme_) est l'un des surnoms de la ville de New York


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

York est un fabriquant de groupe froid d'origine Américaine.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

--> Origine américaine métis et heureuse de vivre !


----------



## jonson (12 Mai 2013)

Heureuse de vivre, libre dans sa tête, et bien dans son corps.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2013)

--> Le cornichon est une plante herbacée annuelle de la famille des Cucurbitaceae


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

Cucurbitaceae : Ce sont des plantes herbacées (très rarement des arbustes), plus ou moins rampantes ou grimpantes grâce à des vrilles spiralées, annuelles ou pérennes des régions tempérées chaudes à tropicales. Chez certaines espèces les parties souterraines peuvent être charnues, permettant à la plante d'être vivace.


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2013)

--> Vivace était son intelligence


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2013)

Intelligence, tout le monde a le droit à son quart d'heure


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mai 2013)

son car de ramassage venait d'apparaitre au loin


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2013)

--> Lointains sont les jours heureux, ma chérie toi qui peu à peu m'oublies chaque jour davantage


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2013)

Davantage de vacances me ferait un bien fou


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2013)

Foutre Dieu, que j'en ai marre !


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Marre de passer pour un con, vite changez, devenez un... blaireau!


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2013)

--> Aube incertaine, plaine divine !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mai 2013)

Divine Idylle tu me manques


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2013)

tu me manques aussi thunderheart


----------



## jonson (15 Mai 2013)

Heartless est un terme anglais qui signifie "sans-coeur".


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2013)

--> Jacques Cur est un marchand français, devenu Négociant-banquier et armateur ayant entretenu des relations commerciales suivies avec les pays du Levant


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Le vantail du portail s'est fermé d'un coup, sectionnant le doigt de Marcel sur 2 phalanges.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2013)

Fallen angel 
West side skyline crying 
For an angel dying


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Dying est un adjectif signifiant mourant, isn't it


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2013)

iTunes n'arrête pas de planter.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Planter vos tomates ! les saint de glace sont derrière nous.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2013)

Nourrissais-je le secret espoir de te rencontrer sans éveiller les soupçons de ma Cerbère


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

Masser, berbère Marocain


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Marocain et fière l'être, Abdul attendait sur un banc du port de Ceuta.


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2013)

--> Ta maman vient d'arriver Quirico, dépêche-toi elle t'attend dans la cour de l'école


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Hey call to Mr Sheridan please.


----------



## jonson (16 Mai 2013)

"Please! Please help!" dit Milla Jovovich à Bruce Willis dans le film Le cinquième élément de Luc Besson.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Son coude lui faisait mal après l'avoir taper contre un mur.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2013)

Murmure moi à l'oreille de douces et chaudes mélopées


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Pets et pétoux font un pétomane.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2013)

Pétomance, attraction devenue rare dans nos fêtes foraines


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Les fêtes forraines les magiciens, et les apparitions.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2013)

Apparition du surfer, sortant miraculeusement du tube de Teahupooo


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Teahupoo est-elle victime de son succès ?


----------



## jonson (17 Mai 2013)

Son succés aie dû au fait que les gens en font tout un plat.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Le plat du jour c&#8217;est bien, à condition de savoir à quel jour remonte sa préparation.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Préparation physique au top, Jean se préparait pour son examen militaire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Un militaire qui meurt dans son lit ça fait ? Un de moins !


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)

Moins que rien, c'est pas grand chose !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2013)

ose ! tu finiras bien par y arriver


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2013)

--> Vers chez lui il y a une usine à fabriquer des tartines qui une fois recouverte de beurre et/ou de confiture ne tombent jamais par terre sur le beurre et/ou la confiture !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

La confiture n'est bonne que s'il faut monter sur une chaise pour attraper le pot dans le placard.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)

Carton de vaisselle d'un côté et armoire de l'autre, Brigitte était en train d'aménager dans son nouvel appartement du quartier Saint Cyprien.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Saint-Cyprien &#8211; Au sortir d&#8217;une importante consultation publique, tenue le 8 mai dernier, la communauté de Saint-Cyprien a identifié les priorités pour assurer son développement au cours des cinq prochaines années.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)

Né en Guadeloupe, Honoré attendait de passer son permis devant l'auto école.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

L'Ecole polytechnique est aux mathématiques ce qu'est un dictionnaire de rimes à la poésie baudelairienne.


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2013)

--> Ne pas agir sera fatal pour toi !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Toi tu n'as pas joué vraiment avec le dernier mot.


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2013)

--> Mots après mots ce jeu suit son cours


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

La Cour a ses raisons que la démocratie est juste assez imbécile pour ignorer.


----------



## jonson (18 Mai 2013)

Ignorer la réalité, c'est se bercer d'illusion.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Une illusion peut-elle exister ?


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

--> Elle existait il y a encore peu mais aujourd'hui cette solution est à oublier


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Oublier son identité c'est comme se perdre soi-même...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Les mêmes craintes, les mêmes calamités ramènent les mêmes terreurs.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Terreurs et tremblements tel est le nom du film présentait à Cannes par Alex Exption.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

--> _Scion_ est une marque d'automobiles japonaises appartenant à Toyota visant une clientèle jeune et réservée aux marchés américain et canadien


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Dien Bien Phu fût une grande défaite le la France impérialiste.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

--> La France impérialiste ... oui mais l'Union soviétique fut également impérialiste tout comme les États-Unis d'ailleurs !


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Ailleurs,  dans une autre vie, j'étais heureux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Heureux qui plus rien ne désire !


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

--> Désirez-vous une nouvelle tasse de café ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Fait donc ce que tu veux avec ton café inbuvable 8


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2013)

--> 8.1 de Microsoft sera la dernière version de développement du successeur de Windows 8 développé dans le cadre du projet Blue


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2013)

Blue Jean est une chanson du groupe Diana di l'Alba.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

--> _Bâtiment de basse de consommation_ : il s'agit d'un bâtiment pour lequel la consommation énergétique est notoirement diminuée par rapport à des  habitations standards


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Standard and poors a abaissé la note de la France, de ce fait elle a perdu son AAA.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

--> Son AAA, la France l'a perdu en 2012 sous l'ère sarkozienne !


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2013)

Ne faut-il pas arrêter de dire toutes ces betises ?


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Ces bêtises ne sont-elles pas des vérités tant elles gênent l'opinion publique?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

L'opinion publique est l'ensemble des convictions et des valeurs plus ou moins partagées, des jugements, des préjugés et des croyances de la population.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mai 2013)

Population qui grandit de plus en plus


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Plus tu prends de l'âge, plus tu deviens bête, c'est ce que me dit toujours ma femme.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2013)

--> Ma familiarité je la réserve à ma bouteille de gin !


----------



## jonson (21 Mai 2013)

Gin Ichimaru est un personnage du manga Bleach écrit par Tite Kubo.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

--> Bouteflika Abdelaziz, Président algérien, suite à un état de santé critique est hospitalisé depuis trois semaines à Paris alors même que le reste du temps il crache sur la France. Faut-il en conclure que le système médicale français ... ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2013)

France Gall 3-0


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

0 à 0 entre le PSG et Saint Avold.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Saint-Avold est située exactement sur la frontière géologique du bassin parisien.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Sienne est la capitale du bleu.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

--> Le Parisien qui est un journal quotidien régional a permis le lancement depuis septembre 2012 du_ Parisien Magazine_


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Magazine complet A vos Macs, vous aide en cas de soucis.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

--> _No soucy_ sorti en 1996 est le premier album d'Ophélie Winter


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Winter veux dire hiver en anglais.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2013)

--> En anglais _merde noire_ peut se dire _deep trouble_ ou _deep shit_


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Shit : mot anglais signifiant merde.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

La merde a de l'avenir. Vous verrez qu'un jour on en fera des discours.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)

Dix, court vêtu, courraient dans la rue en criant des insanités


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Les insanités me font un mal de chien.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2013)

--> Chien dans la rue = merde dans le caniveau = trottoir propre ... CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

CQFD, mensuel de critique et d'expérimentation sociales.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2013)

--> Le nec plus ultra


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2013)

Hue, l'travail nous attend mon fidèle destrier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Le destrier est un cheval de guerre et de tournoi.


----------



## fifimacbook (22 Mai 2013)

Tournoyant autour du cadavre, les charognards finirent par se poser et par le dévorer.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2013)

Dès Vorey, tu tournes à gauche pour prendre le chemin de Castelblack


----------



## fifimacbook (22 Mai 2013)

Castel Black est un château situé le long de la paroi Queensgate, à l'Ouest et Oakenshield vers l'est, près du centre de la paroi, à l'extrémité nord de la Kingsroad.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Kingsroad le RPG en ligne ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

--> En ligne j'achète même mon PQ !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Le PQ c'est mieux que des feuilles mortes.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

--> Des feuilles mortes, des feuilles mortes ... encore des feuilles mortes !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Des feuilles mortes en automne ça cache bien des choses.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

--> Des choses ... non le titre était _la Merditude des Choses, _il s'agit d'un film de 2009


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

2009 a été déclarée Année mondiale de l'astronomie.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2013)

Astronomy Domine, ça me fait penser au Pink Floyd


----------



## fifimacbook (23 Mai 2013)

Floyd Mayweather Jr. a conservé son titre WBC des poids welters en battant Robert Guerrero.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Robert Guerrero est Champion d'Amérique du Nord NABF des poids plumes.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2013)

hume moi ça si ça sent bon, on dirait le printemps.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

--> Printemps pourri - peu de touristes - commerçants désabusés + mais heureusement pour se divertir la France a son petit bout de Hollande !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

En Hollande, les gens sont tellement propres que, quand ils ont envie de cracher, ils prennent le train pour la campagne.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

--> A la campagne il y a le crachin


----------



## fifimacbook (23 Mai 2013)

--> Crachin tenace et vent violent ont finalement contraint la petite troupe à envahir une terrasse abritée.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Abrite moi sous tes ailes couvre-moi par ta main puissante.


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Par ta main puissante, tu seras le guidée vers le droit chemin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Le chemin se construit en marchant.


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

En marchant d'un pas déterminé il se diriga vers elle pour lui avouer ses sentiments.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Sentiment. Sensation digérée.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2013)

--> La raie manta possède une coloration la plupart du temps bleue, mais qui  peut être noire ou grise, souvent tachetée de blanc sur certaines  parties


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2013)

Partir un jour, sans retour


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Le retour fait aimer l'adieu.


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2013)

*Adieu Monsieur le Professeur *


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mai 2013)

Prof fait Sir, tel un preux teacher


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2013)

--> Thatcher Margaret Hilda, femme d'Etat britannique, baronne Thatcher née Roberts le 13 octobre 1925 à Grantham est décédée le 08 avril 2013 à Londres


----------



## jonson (24 Mai 2013)

Londres capital du Royaume est traversé par la Tamise.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

La Tamise servait-elle à nourrir les habitants de Londres ?


----------



## jonson (25 Mai 2013)

Londres a accueilli les J.O. d'été de 2012.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

2012 est un film catastrophe américain.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

Quin-Quin demandait à Joseph ce qu'il pensait de son action.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

L'action est musique.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

Que de rater dans cette partition.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

La partition est une chose, le chant en est une autre. Ce qu'il faut, c'est avoir la musique en tête et la chanter avec le corps.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

Corticoïdes aident  le malade atteint d'allergie.


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

_--> Allergiquement vôtre_ signait Ludovic dans ses tweets à chaque nouveau printemps


----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)

À chaque nouveau printemps, je découvre à quel point le sol du Québec est un immense verger extraordinaire.


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

--> D'ordinaire il ne répond pas aux questions des journalistes, vous avez de la chance !


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

De la chance, il en faudra aux français cette année pour briller au tournoi des internationaux de France.


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

--> Hans Zimmer est l'un des plus grands compositeurs contemporains de musique de film


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Un film, ça ne se finit pas, ça s&#8217;abandonne.


----------



## jonson (26 Mai 2013)

Abandonnes tout espoir toi qui pénètre ici!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Ici gît suis. Ici gît reste.


----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)

Reste avec moi ce soir, tu ne le regretteras pas!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Pas de patience, pas de science.


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

--> Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'âme ...
*
*


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2013)

Deux lames effilées venaient de lui percer la peau


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

--> _La peau de chagrin_ est un roman d'Honoré de Balzac


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2013)

Deux balles accueillirent le cambrioleur. 


Faire la liaison pour trouver le zac


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2013)

--> Bri*C*oleur du dimanche !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Le dimanche est ennuyeux parce qu'il est dimanche pour tout le monde.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

--> Tout le monde ne connaît pas le dimanche qu'a vécu la Miss Tique avec son ... de lumbago ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

--> Le lumbago est une crise de lombalgies vives, aiguës ou subaiguës.


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

Aigüe ou subaigüe telle est la question.


----------



## fifimacbook (27 Mai 2013)

La question se pose naturellement.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2013)

--> _Sexe, Mensonge et Vidéo_ a reçu la Palme d'or lors du 42ème Festival de Cannes en 1989


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

1989 est également l'année ou la sonde spatiale Voyager 2 survole Neptune, dernière des planètes du système solaire à avoir été visitée au moins une fois par une sonde spatiale.


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Une sonde spatiale peut être amenée à franchir de grandes distances et à fonctionner loin de la Terre et du Soleil ce qui impose des dispositifs spécifiques.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Dispositifs spécifiques en faveur de l'insertion professionnelle.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mai 2013)

Professionnelle du bitume, elle déambulait sur le trottoir, nonchalante


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

Cha lente démarche le ralentissait dans les gestes de la vie quotidienne.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

La vie quotidienne au Moyen Âge, la vie urbaine et rurale. Les foires et les fêtes, les tournois.


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Les tournois de poker en ligne peuvent vous rapporter gros, mais souvent vous ruinent.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Ne pas répondre à des insultes sur vous perpétrées est un signe de grande sagesse


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Un signe de grande sagesse, c'est de savoir se taire et écouter.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

Se taire et écouter est un signe de grande sagesse


----------



## fifimacbook (28 Mai 2013)

Sa gestuelle était quelque peu empruntée.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Empruntez Monseigneur, empruntez !


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

T'es vraiment lourd avec toute tes remarques de machos!


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Ossature bois ou maison traditionnelle que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Vous conseillez me parait fort indélicat puisque je n'y connais rien.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Rien n'y fait, je ne vois toujours pas le lien entre indélicatesse et connaissance sur le sujet


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Le sujet d'une phrase est celui qui fait l'action.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Action réaction avec ces gosses faut être plus dur qu'eux !


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Plus dur qu'eux après tout ça doit pas être trop difficile, ce ne sont que des gosses.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Des gosses on en voyait à foison sur la côte ouest


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

Où est Stéphan Brisons le gagnat de The Voice 1?


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2013)

--> Un éléphant dans sa magasin de porcelaine voilà ce que vous êtes bouffi !


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

Ce que vous êtes bouffi! A tant avoir grossi, je ne vous avais pas reconnu!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Reconnu dans la rue, ignoré dans le désert.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Mai 2013)

Des serpents sifflaient au-dessus de nos caboches


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Une Caboche est un clou à tête carrée qui est utilisée pour fixer les fers à chevaux.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

--> Vaut mieux que je parte, j'en ai marre !


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

--> j'en ai marre des connards qui nous pourrissent la vie quotidienne.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

--> Quotidiennement notre vie est espionnée par caméras interposées !


----------



## fifimacbook (29 Mai 2013)

Par caméras interposées, Vladimir Poutine surveillera la reconstruction des villages brûlés.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

--> Brulées, violées, torturées ces pauvres femmes musulmanes souffrent beaucoup dans ces pays où seul l'homme compte !


----------



## jonson (29 Mai 2013)

L'homme compte sur ses doigts les sous qui lui restent à la fin du mois.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

--> A la fin du mois, il ne reste plus rien sur son compte de dépôt


----------



## jonson (29 Mai 2013)

Déposer une peche ou casser la figure à Jacob c'est un peu la même chose.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

--> La même chose s'il vous plaît !


----------



## jonson (29 Mai 2013)

Vous plaire est mon seul crédo, car madame vous êtes d'une rare beauté!


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2013)

--> D'une rare beauté ? Tu te fous de moi espèce de vieille folle narcissique !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Narcissique comme une personnalité comme moi.


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Comme moi dans l'instant
Où mon cur en suspens
Se retient un moment,
Contre moi...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Le moi est haïssable.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2013)

Aicha, Aicha, t'en vas pas 
Aicha, Aicha, regarde-moi 
Aicha, Aicha, reponds-moi

:love:


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Réponds-moi oui ou non mais réponds-moi, merde alors!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Alors il vient quand ce soleil ?


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Ce soleil qui constitue la source de lumière principale de la Terre est un des éléments essentiels de la croissance des plantes.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mai 2013)

Plan teubé en marche pour ados attardés


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Les attardés de la stratégie.


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2013)

--> J'irais bien manger un p'tit bout au bistrot du coin !


----------



## fifimacbook (30 Mai 2013)

Du cointreau est necessaire pour cette recette.


----------



## jonson (30 Mai 2013)

sept fois sept fait quarante neuf et quarante neuf au carré fait deux mille quatre cent un.


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2013)

--> Un OVNI énorme a été aperçu par un capitaine de l'Armée de l'air française


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2013)

Francesca adore les tapas


----------



## fifimacbook (31 Mai 2013)

T'as pas du feu?


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2013)

--> Du feu de Dieu


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)

Dieu ignore les singuliers.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mai 2013)

Saint Gulier se fête de 30 février


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2013)

--> Riez, riez ... mais un jour je vous enverrai ad patres !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)

Ad Patres la foule sans nom.


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2013)

Non, ce n'est pas ça, c'est même le contraire.


----------



## fifimacbook (31 Mai 2013)

Le contraire de la folie ce n'est pas la sagesse, mais la joie.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

--> Joyeusement la petite troupe se promena le long de la côte


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

La joie incommensurable qu'apporte la naissance d'un enfant, est vite rattrapé par les responsabilités, qu'incombent le rôle de parents.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

--> Parents et professeurs se tapèrent dessus à la fin de la réunion et ce à la plus grande joie des élèves


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Des élèves,qui bien au-delà de leurs rêves, virent leurs espoirs réduit en cendre devant un si navrant spectacle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2013)

Spectacle inconnu au dico.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

--> Commercialement parlant je pense qu'il s'agit d'une bonne affaire !


----------



## jonson (1 Juin 2013)

Faire ce qu'on veut quand on veut, n'est-ce pas là le vrai sens de la liberté?


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

La liberté est l'état d'une personne ou d'un peuple qui ne subit pas de contraintes, de soumissions, de servitudes exercées par une autre personne, par un pouvoir tyrannique ou par une puissance étrangère.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

--> Une puissance étrangère a encore envahi l'hexagone, comme d'hab ... en - 700 avant JC avec les Celtes, en - 50 avant JC avec les Romains ... pour arriver à 1940 après JC avec l'Allemagne nazie !


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

Nasillarde était sa voix, mais il fallait bien l'écouter!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2013)

Ecouter, c&#8217;est encore voir un peu, pour l&#8217;aveugle.


----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)

L'aveugle est une figure classique de divination en littérature.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2013)

--> En littérature je suis un nul !


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Nul comme Toto, ta tête plus sa tête serai égal à zéro...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Le zéro, collier du néant.


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Né en 17 à Leidenstadt sur les ruines d'un champ de bataille, aurais-je été meilleur ou pire que ces gens si j'avais été allemand ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juin 2013)

Ah Le Mans ! Son célèbre circuit, ses rillettes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Les rillettes sont une sorte de terrine, où les viandes qui la composent sont cuites longtemps et lentement dans de la graisse.


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

La Grèce est rentrée en récession.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

En récession quand votre voisin perd son travail, en dépression quand vous perdez le vôtre.


----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)

Votre braguette est ouverte!


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2013)

--> Est ouverte votre braguette laissant paraître la zézette à Toto


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Toto le héros.


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2013)

--> Zéro pointé pour Toto en maths, qu'il prenne garde à sa _têtête_ dès que son père l'apprendra !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Il apprendra à toujours fermer sa porte à clé.


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

--> Cléopâtre fut une reine d'Egypte antique de la famille des Lagides qui gouverna son pays entre -51 et -30 avant Jésus Christ, successivement avec Ptolémée XIII, Ptolémée XIV, Jules César et Marc Antoine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

Marc Antoine participe à la Guerre des Gaules et est notamment à Alésia en -52.


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

--> 52 est un peu plus qu'un Pastis ... 51 !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

51 Néron reçoit la robe virile et le titre de Prince de la jeunesse au début de l'année.


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

-- L'année 2013 a commencé sous le froid, la neige et s'est trouvée obscurcie pendant très longtemps par un sombre rideau de pluie !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2013)

Plus il bosse, plus il est fatigué


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

Il est fatigué de vivre ou de ne plus vivre ?


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

--> Vivre sans mon Mac ? ... Non, jamais je ne l'accepterais !


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

Répète un peu ce que t'as dit, vivre sans ton mac, moi ça ne me poserai aucun problème.


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

Aucun problème ne fut rencontré par le sieur jonson pour lequel les _blaguounettes_ sont sa force !


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

Sa force n'était en rien comparable à celle de son interlocuteur qui faisait preuve de modestie et de noblesse.


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

--> La noblesse de robe rassemblait en France, sous l'Ancien Régime, tous les nobles occupant des fonctions dans les domaines de la justice et des finances ... Lesdits nobles considérés comme juristes devaient avoir fait des études universitaires et donc revêtir la robe ou toge des diplômés de l'Université.


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

L'université j'y suis allé... un peu, mais de là a porté une robe, jamais!


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

--> Jamais tu ne porteras une robe même en étant allé étudier à l'Université puisque nous ne sommes plus sous l'Ancien Régime


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

Sous l'ancien régime j'ai perdu 8 kilos que j'ai repris deux semaines plus tard; du coup j'ai abandonné et depuis je m'enrobe...


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2013)

--> En robe, il ne se peut !


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2013)

Peu ou prou, on s'en fout


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2013)

on s'en fout plein les doigts de ce chocolat


----------



## devin plompier (5 Juin 2013)

Au lac de mon village, les poissons sont perspicaces.


----------



## jonson (5 Juin 2013)

Les poissons sont perspicaces et ne mordent jamais à l'hameçon.


----------



## devin plompier (5 Juin 2013)

L'âme sondée est sale mais elle peut être sauvée.


----------



## jonson (5 Juin 2013)

Sauver une âme peu être une aventure périlleuse, car une fois qu'on y plonge on n'est pas sûr de pouvoir revenir.


----------



## mistik (5 Juin 2013)

--> Revenir c'est mourir un peu


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2013)

Peuchère, avec ce soleil, on se croirait dans le Sud


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

--> Les Sudistes furent les grand perdants de la Guerre de Sécession (Civil war)


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2013)

War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

--> ING Direct est une banque en ligne appartenant au Groupe ING, groupe financier d'origine hollandaise comptant dans le monde entier en 2008 plus de 22 millions de clients et gérant 330 milliards d'euros de dépôts


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Juin 2013)

Des peaux d'orange contre les mauvaises odeurs du frigo, ça marche


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2013)

--> "Marche, marche, une deux, une deux" criait le sergent


----------



## jonson (7 Juin 2013)

Le sergent a une tête en forme de serre-joint, tellement serré, qu'il ne voit pas qu'il passe pour un con.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

Passeport, un consulat te le fera sous un mois


Pour por on va pas chipoter


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

Au mois de juin et de juillet qui se marie, fort peu fait.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)

Fait donc attention à ne pas faire n'importe quoi !


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2013)

Oiseau de malheur


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)

Leurs maillots dépassaient de leurs shorts ce qui les faisaient ressembler à des kékés


----------



## jonson (9 Juin 2013)

Kéké fait parit des mots récemment introduits dans les dictionnaires.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)

Nez recourbé et yeux noirs étaient les attribues du juif selon les nazi.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Juin 2013)

Ce long laid nazillait du haut de sa hauteur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

La hauteur chante ce qu&#8217;on parle dans la profondeur.


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2013)

--> La profondeur des jugements de Dieu


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juin 2013)

Dedieu ! cria Marcel en voyant les brigands essayaient de trousser Léontine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Léontine Zanta, née à Mâcon le 14 février 1872, morte en 1942, est une enseignante, journaliste, romancière et conférencière française.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2013)

Saisissez moi tout ça, s'écria le douanier


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2013)

--> Niez l'évidence et pour vous ce sera direct la case prison !


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2013)

Prie Zone Braie Que :mouais:


----------



## jonson (11 Juin 2013)

Que ce soit difficile à imaginer ne veut pas dire que c'est impossible.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

Impossible n'est pas français.


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

--> _Ces Francs m'indisposent !_ s'exclama l'Empereur germain


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2013)

J'erre, main dans la main, dans les rues au petit matin


----------



## jonson (12 Juin 2013)

Dans les rues au petit matin, allant à l'école main dans la main avec sa maman, le petit ne faisait pas le malin.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2013)

le malin, aspergé d'eau bénite, s'enfuit en proférant des menaces


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

--> Des menaces, toujours des menaces ... Passez donc aux actes maintenant !


----------



## jonson (12 Juin 2013)

Maintenant ça commence a bien faire, tu vas aller nettoyer ta chambre et que ça saute!


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2013)

--> Saute-la donc cette mégère, qu'elle nous foute enfin la paix !


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juin 2013)

Paisiblement, René pris sa fourche et s'en alla au près aider son fils pour la moisson.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2013)

Moi sans toi, je ne suis plus rien


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Juin 2013)

Je n'essuie plus rien en l'absence de torchon


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2013)

--> Torchon de journal ! Toutes ces informations reprises dans ce journal ne sont qu'un ramassis de sottises diverses et variées !


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2013)

Vas, ris et écoutes les applaudissements


----------



## jonson (13 Juin 2013)

Les applaudissements grondèrent dès qu'il avait fini son spectacle.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Juin 2013)

C'pet taclerait plus d'une courageuse narine


----------



## mistik (14 Juin 2013)

--> Nah rit et sa cousine germaine la conchie !


----------



## jonson (14 Juin 2013)

--> Conchita Martinez est une joueuse de tennis espagnole, qui fut classé numéro 2 mondiale.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2013)

Mon dialogue est totalement bidon, cela va nuire au développement de ce film d'avant-garde.


----------



## LeProf (15 Juin 2013)

Avant, garde toi bien de te salir les mains, sinon ton écran va se remplir de traces indélicates !


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2013)

--> _Cat_ signifie _chat_ en anglais !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)

Glénat est un éditeur connu de la bande dessinée ayant édité Louis La Guigne.


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

--> Euh ... pour ma part, je crois que l'Occident est en panne d'inspiration !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)

Sioniste et belligérant, Hassan quitta son pays sous les hués de son peuple.


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

--> Son peuple est sa plus grande joie !


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Sa plus grande joie fut d'être père, sa plus grande crainte c'est de ne pas en être à la hauteur.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2013)

Allah auteur du coran ?


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

Coran bas de l'echelle !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

L'Échelle de Jacob (film).


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Jacob Laffon est une marque de WC.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

WC comme Wilt Chamberlain ?


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2013)

--> L'Ain est un département de la région Rhône-Alpes qui en période hivernale dispose de quelques stations de skis en ces sommets


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2013)

Sot mais pas penaud pensais-je en sortant de la discothèque


----------



## jonson (17 Juin 2013)

La discothèque le Chapiteau se trouve dans les hauts de St pierre sur l'île de la Réunion.


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2013)

--> La réunion vient de se terminer négativement puisque le Conseil d'Administration n'a toujours pas choisi de successeur pour remplacer le dernier PDG viré


----------



## jonson (17 Juin 2013)

Le dernier PDG viré n'a eu ni dividendes bi stock-options, se félicitent les représentants syndicaux.


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2013)

--> Les dicos posés sur vos tables peuvent être utilisés durant votre épreuve de brevet de Français


----------



## Herogei (18 Juin 2013)

Le franc c'est l'ancienne monnaie utiliser dans nos contrées.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2013)

Dans nos contrées, on a retrouvé des vestiges de fours à pain installés dans les maisons et datant de l'âge de bronze (il y a 4000 à 2800 ans) et de l'âge de fer ...


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

--> Fermé à toutes propositions, le PDG décida de clore la réunion avec les syndicats


----------



## jonson (18 Juin 2013)

Les syndicats furent fou de rage à l'annonce du nouveau plan sociale.


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2013)

--> Socialement parlant oui ... vous ne pouvez pas fermer cette usine sans vous risquer à avoir à affronter une explosion sociale très violente


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

Une explosion sociale très violente, c'est que souhaité les syndicats... mais ce ne fut qu'un feu de paille éclipsé par les manifs du mariage pour tous.


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

--> Un pour tous, tous pour un !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2013)

Un Dien vaut mieux que deux Tuloras


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

--> Rassurez-moi Capitaine, les Allemands ne passeront-ils jamais la ligne Maginot ?


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

Noël Le Graët est le président de la ligue professionnelle de football.


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

--> Balle au centre, on arrête tout !


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

On arrête tout, on plie les gaules et on trace...


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2013)

--> De Thrace le dieu Dionysos et le héros Orphée en sont originaires selon la mythologie grecque


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Grec ou Romain choisis ton camp camarade.


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2013)

--> Camarades syndiqués votez pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Moi, devant autrui, est infiniment responsable.


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2013)

--> Sable fin, cocotier, mer et les pieds dans l'eau, voilà tout ce que recherchaient mes voisins durant leurs 4 semaines de vacances estivales


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Vacances estivales, vacances de rêve !


----------



## jonson (20 Juin 2013)

Reve prémonitoire et cauchemar sur l'avenir se mélangent dans sa tête.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Une tête sans mémoire est une place sans garnison.


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Sans garnison un soldat n'est rien, sans soldats une garnison n'est rien.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

Rien ne sert de rien, cependant tout arrive.


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Tout arrive au moment où l'on s'attend le moins.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que ce fil a du succès.


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Du succés, oui, mais je dirai qu'il manque un peu de piquant voir de... sucré.


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2013)

--> Crénom ! Quand vont-ils en finir avec leur pu...n de musique sous ma fenêtre ... Lang je t'emm...e !!!


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

M***e alors! Il semble que notre ami mistik soit sur les nerfs.


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2013)

--> Les nerds s'assagirent très vite très vite dès qu'ils virent leur gourou technologique


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Juin 2013)

Teck, nos logis qu'ils soient principal ou secondaire, en renferment peu.


----------



## jonson (22 Juin 2013)

Peut-il y encore avoir de l'amour après une infidélité?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

L'Infidélité déjouée, Opéra.


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2013)

--> Opération réussie, votre mari est sauvé Madame Lazarette !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

Lazarette comme sur un bateau ?


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2013)

--> Eau, gaz et électricité


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2013)

T'es con ou quoi ! Je t'ai dis d'arrêter le chichon.


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2013)

--> On n'est pas prêt d'arrêter le chichon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2013)

Le « chichon » est une spécialité culinaire du sud-ouest de la France faite à base de canard.


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2013)

--> Ca_*n*_ard, ca_*f*_ard ... finalement il n'y a qu'une lettre qui change en déterminant la grandeur de la bestiole !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2013)

La bestiole qui grandit au plafond me fait peur.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Peu revienne après cela.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

cela dépend de la vitesse du vent


----------



## LeProf (24 Juin 2013)

Vantard.... c'est ce que me cria ma femme, après notre première nuit ensemble !!


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Bleu le ciel de Provence, blanc, blanc, blanc le goéland.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

Goéland ou gabian sur les côtes de la Méditerranée, est un terme générique désignant une trentaine d'espèces d'oiseaux marins.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

--> Reins ... oui, elle a une belle chute de reins !


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Rhin, fleuve européen, ayant une grande partie Germanique.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

--> Gère ma nique avec ma trique


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)

Tri que tu fait est égal à fleur dans les prés.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

--> Les Présidents de la République française successifs ont conduit la France à la ruine !


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

La ruine c'est ce qui attend ceux qui ne gèrent pas leur argent.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

L&#8217;argent ne rachète pas la jeunesse.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

--> La jeunesse est composée de gars moins vieux que leurs parents


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Leurs parents n'avaient pas un sous en poche, mais leur véritable fortune était leurs enfants.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

Les enfants sont trop souvent mis en position de voyeurs.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

--> Le voyeur est un voleur d'intimité


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

T'es pas très regardant après un coup dans le nez, donc pour l'intimité... faudra repasser.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2013)

--> Repassez ces chemises et vite !


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

vite vite, faut pas que mes parents nous voient, je ne veux pas qu'ils violent notre intimité.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

L&#8217;intimité c&#8217;est aussi emprunter toujours les mêmes chemins.


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Les même chemins mènent aux même lieux, mais combien se sont perdus en voulant aller à contre courant.


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

--> En courant à cette vitesse il va très vite dépasser les autres coureurs


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2013)

Coureurs de jupons, amateurs de dentelles


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2013)

deux dents, tel un vampire, sortaient de ses babines


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

--> Ne jamais faire l'inverse de ce que te demande ton patron si tu veux être encore en poste en fin d'année !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Année de givre, année de fruits.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Juin 2013)

ânée de fruit, pauvre bête !


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

--> Te fais pas de bile mon jeanjean !


----------



## jonson (25 Juin 2013)

Jean Dujardin a reçu l'oscar du meilleur acteur en 2012 pour son rôle dans The artiste.


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

--> "Artiste mon cul !" cria le comédien vexé par le succès inespéré de son ami acteur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Un acteur doit être invisible.


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2013)

--> Invisible comme l'homme qui fit les beaux jours du cinéma


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

Cinéma : muet de naissance.


----------



## LeProf (26 Juin 2013)

Né sans ce don, il passa toute sa vie à tenter de l'acquérir.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

Acquérir un bien est toujours agréable.


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2013)

--> Hâbleur était le petit de la Rolande, d'ailleurs il passait bien auprès des filles !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Une fille mère n&#8217;enfante pas de fille à papa !


----------



## LeProf (27 Juin 2013)

Papa Noël, c'est dans 6 mois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Au mois de juin et de juillet qui se marie, fort peu fait.


----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)

Fais à ce que tu dis, les murs ont des oreilles.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

L'oreille est le chemin du coeur.


----------



## mistik (27 Juin 2013)

--> L'heur est pour la France de se redresser !


----------



## LeProf (28 Juin 2013)

Se redresser, se redresser... Oui, mais sans viagra !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2013)

Vis à Grâces et tu deviendras un costarmoricain


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2013)

sans vie agrippé à une branche le cadavre flottait dans l'eau


edit : 
grillé par thunder...

qu'un seul mette son nez dans mes affaires et cela se passera mal


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Mal pense qui ne repense.


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

--> La panse est la première poche de l'estomac des ruminants


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Les ruminants sont des animaux herbivores qui sont capables de régurgiter de la nourriture afin de la remastiquer.


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2013)

Astiquer le sol tel était son dur labeur chaque jour que Dieu faisait.


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

--> Dieu faisait et défaisait le monde qu'il était entrain de créer ... parfois même il se demandait sous quel nom l'appeler ... Allah ou Dieu ... il ne savait pas trop laissant ainsi à ses créatures de chair et d'os de le décider


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2013)

Le décider ils l'ont fait, mais en assumer les consequences le purent-ils?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Purent-ils être des gens de bon droit ?


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

--> Son Droit ? ... oui il vient de terminer ses études en obtenant son Master 2 de Droit Privé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Privé de son goûter il se mordit la langue.


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

--> La langue française est en déperdition totale


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Totalement éreinté il en oublia de fermer le gaz.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Juin 2013)

Merle gazouillait devant la merlette


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

--> Es-tu prêt à faire le grand saut dans l'inconnu mon fils ?


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Juin 2013)

Le grand sot dans l'Ain connu mon fiston


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2013)

--> Mon fils ton Bac tu l'auras haut la main !


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

La main au ras de la casquette, paume vers l'avant, c'est comme ça que l'on salue dans l'armée française.


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2013)

--> Seize millions d'Euros à gagner à cette loterie nationale !


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

A le petit vin blanc, qu'on boit sous les tonnelles...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Sous les tonnelles 
Quand les filles sont belles 
Du côté de Nogent.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

Du côté de Nogent,
Et puis de temps en temps
un air de vielle romance


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

La romance historique est le seul type de livre dans lequel la chasteté est importante.


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)

Importante aux yeux de ceux qui lui accordent du crédit.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Le crédit que je te porte est incommensurable.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)

Rable de lapin et girole en gelée.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Gélée matinale et douce lumière: caresse d'un mini hiver.


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2013)

--> Un mini hiver en été est gage d'un grand hiver dès l'automne venu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Venu comme je l'étais je n'étais pas fringant.


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

--> Ganté le châtelain arriva le premier dans son pavillon de chasse en ce début d'hiver très froid et sec


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2013)

Essec, quelle grande école de commerce


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Juin 2013)

Mer ! Ce territoire infini d'eau et d'inconnu.


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)

Connu de tous, ce n'était plus qu'un secret de polichinelle.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

Un secret de Polichinelle est un secret que tous et toutes connaissent, mais qui n&#8217;est pas d&#8217;une connaissance partagée.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Juin 2013)

Agé de seulement 102 ans, Fernand tenait bon la rampe, il tenait cela de sa mère adoptive.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

Une mère adoptive aimante mais sa vraie mère lui manquait.


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

--> Si vous manquez de quoi que ce soit, n'hésitez pas un seul instant à m'en faire part Monsieur Deagostini car mon hôtel fera tout son possible pour vous satisfaire au plus haut point


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

Le point de non retour.


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)

Retour à l'envoyeur, car le matériel reçu était défectueux.


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

--> Défectueuse était ma femme, j'ai dû la renvoyer à ses créateurs qui en contrepartie ont décidé de me faire un procès d'intention


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

L'intention fait la culpabilité et le délit.


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

--> Des lits avec des femmes allongées dessus, Jacky la fripouille en avait goûtées à toute heure


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

L'heure fuit, le droit demeure.


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2013)

--> Deux meurent, un troisième s'en sort in extremis


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juillet 2013)

Extreme issue, dernier souffle, personne ne s'en sort.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Sortir du marasme ambiant.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2013)

En bille en tête, tu peux réussir de jolis effets à la carambole


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

La carambole, la belle étoile.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2013)

Hé, toi, le journal tu le repose ou tu l'as pris !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Pris sur le fait, Jack se sentit bien drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Drôle comme un Franck Dubosc au rabais.


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

--> Rats et baies sont complémentaires, les premiers les mangent et les secondes voient leurs pépins disséminés dans la nature


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2013)

Tu relis le passage où Harry se prends pour Sally ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

--> Lis davantage d'ouvrages scientifiques et tu seras un jour un savant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Le savant sait qu'il ignore.


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

--> Ignore-le à présent et ta vie en sera totalement transformée !


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juillet 2013)

Transformée, la pénalité rapporte trois points


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

--> Trois points en plus et tu obtenais ton Bac avec la mention Très Bien mon fils !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Le fils de l'avare est prodigue, le fils du prodigue avare.


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2013)

--> Avarie moteur droit mon commandant, l'avion n'aura bientôt plus suffisamment de puissance pour rallier son aéroport d'attache !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

Attache-moi si tu peux !


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2013)

--> Peux-tu me passer le numéro de portable de la donzelle ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2013)

elle ne veut pas que je te le donne


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

Donne et tu recevras.


----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)

Tu recevras ton cadeau à ton anniversaire et pas avant!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

Avant tout le théâtre est une cérémonie.


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2013)

--> Nier la réalité ne fera que vous desservir jeune homme !


----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)

Me casse pas les oreilles avec tes inepties!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

L'ineptie d'une nation se mesurent aux sujets de préoccupation de ses élites.


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2013)

--> La lithographie est une technique d'impression à plat


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

Un plat de solitude, un bon cassoulet en boîte.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Juillet 2013)

Un bon cas sous les ans, boite de toute façon :mouais:


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> De toute façon quittant cette boîte en milieu d'année je m'en fous un peu ... mon neveu !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2013)

Ne veux tu pas arrêter de faire ton Caliméro


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Juillet 2013)

Faire ton calin héros, c'est l'repos du guerrier !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Le guerrier qui cultive son esprit polit ses armes.


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> Armons-nous de patience pour ensuite tirer notre épingle du jeu ... alea jacta est ... et cetera desunt ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Et cetera desunt, qui signifie « et les autres choses manquent ».


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> Manque à l'appel l'élève Dudu DCD !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

DCD, décédé ou mort.


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Mort de soif après une semaine passé dans le desert.


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> Le désert ... pardon le dessert est-il prêt ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Prêt pour une conduite plus calme ?


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> Calmez ce morveux avant que je ne lui en cogne une !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Une journée, une vie.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2013)

Une vie, de Guy de Maupassant


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> Passant par-là j'ai aperçu vers 3 heures du matin cet homme étendu près de ce trottoir sous le lampadaire et dès que je me suis approché de lui, j'ai constaté qu'il était mort et j'ai immédiatement appelé la Police ... Commandant


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Un commandant doit peut et doit obéir à qui veut.


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2013)

--> Veux-tu l'aile ou préfères-tu la cuisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

Une cuisse d'alouette vaut mieux que tout un chat rôti.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2013)

Rot tiède après cette bière à température ambiante


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Juillet 2013)

Te voilà beau ! Dis Marcel à Robert voyant celui-ci dans le fossé.


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

--> Le Phocéa est un voilier construit en 1976 pour le navigateur Alain Colas


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Alain Colas l'indomptable des mers.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Juillet 2013)

Des mers impitoyables pour les navigateurs


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

--> Les navigateurs composés essentiellement de Colonels et Commandants étaient tous prêts pour le grand départ vers l'exoplanète HD4B3 découverte récemment afin de tenter de sauver un maximum d'humains grâce à leurs vaisseaux intergalactiques


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Que tu sois grand ou petit, noir ou blanc, riche ou pauvre, un homme ou une femme, à la fin il n'y a aucune différence, tu retourneras à la poussière.


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

--> Face à la poussière un bon aspirateur s'impose !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Imposer, à distance, plus de respect.


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Plus de respect pour nos anciens, ceux sans qui on ne serait pas là!


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

--> Pas là ... certains anciens ... cela aurait été bénéfique pour les jeunes générations


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

De génération en génération, les hommes s'affaiblissent irrémédiablement.


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Diablement efficace ce petit remontant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Remontant la pente il se ramassa encore une fois.


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

--> Une fois de plus il échoua à l'examen du Bac !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Le bac, c'est comme la lessive : on mouille, on sèche... et on repasse.


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2013)

--> On mouille, on sèche... et on repasse, tel était le triste quotidien des femmes des siècles passés


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

Le passé est toujours présent.


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2013)

--> Le présent ne peut être compris qu'à travers la connaissance de son passé permettant ainsi de savoir vers où l'on va dans le futur


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juillet 2013)

Fut Turtle un ancien ninja


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2013)

Un ancien nain jamais ne sera grand


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

Grand parleur est peu consulté.


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

--> Consul et même Premier Consul puis Empereur, Napoléon Bonaparte fut un grand chef d'Etat et un guerrier hors pair !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Hors pair comme un ambassadeur.


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Un ambassadeur est une pâtisserie constituée d'une génoise imbibée de Grand Marnier  et entrecoupée d'une couche de crème pâtissière fourrée aux fruits confits, l'ensemble étant recouvert d'une pâte d'amande.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

L'amande amère séchée est toxique en grande quantité car elle contient de l' acide cyanhydrique.


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

L'acide cyanhydrique, ou cyanure d'hydrogène, est un composé chimique très utile si l'on veut se débarrasser de quelqu'un ou de quelques chose.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

A quelque chose malheur est bon.


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

Bon pour certains, mauvais pour d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Autre temps, autres moeurs.


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

--> Des murs atroces avec un comportement sexuel non conforme aux normes sociales !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Les normes sociales. Entre accords et désaccords.


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

--> Des accords, vite, vite, vite ... Trouvez de bons accords entre vous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Vous vivez, vous apprenez. Ou vous ne vivez pas longtemps.


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

--> Depuis pas longtemps, en fait depuis Mitterrand l'on fait croire à toute une génération de gamins (80% d'une classe d'âge ...) qu'ils sont des génies et l'on dévalorise ainsi le Bac !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Le Bac si tu ne le réussis pas tu n'auras pas de bonbec.


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2013)

--> Le bec-de-lièvre est une malformation de la bouche


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

Bouche doucereuse, pensée tortueuse.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2013)

Tueuse professionnelle 10.000 par contrat.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Le contrat est sans valeur : Dieu nous a vendu le paradis en viager sans nous avertir qu'il était immortel.


----------



## devin plompier (7 Juillet 2013)

Il mort tellement fort que ça pisse le sang.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Du sang, où ça je n'en vois pas


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2013)

j'en vois pas non plus


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Plus il y aura de sang neuf dans notre société et mieux elle se portera !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Elle se portera bien mieux que moi je l'espère.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Espères-tu toujours obtenir ton Bac au rattrapage ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Le rattrapage technologique d'un pays.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Paysans et autochtones du monde entier unissez-vous !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Vous aimerez votre prochain comme vous-même.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> ... Même moi je n'y crois plus !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Plus fort, plus haut, plus vite.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Vite, j'ai fin !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Fin de siècle, fin de sexe.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Sexothérapie et sexologie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

La sexologie est l'étude de la sexualité humaine et de ses manifestations.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Les principales manifestations sportives ont lieu pendant les examens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

L'examen de la beauté d'une femme, la première chose que j'écarte sont les jambes.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2013)

--> Vive les jambons aux champignons et au porto


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

Le porto et ses accords gourmands.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juillet 2013)

Gourmands et morfalous ont tous un gros appétit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Appétit, au fait de quel appétit il nous parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Parle, afin que je te voie.


----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2013)

Que je te voie tel que tu es, belle et naturelle.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

Le naturel est ennuyeux.


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2013)

--> _Les yeux d'Elsa_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Elsa a les yeux bleus.


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

--> Yeux bleus Isabelle a


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2013)

Ah Ah Ah, je me gausse


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

--> Le gauss est un maxwell par centimètre carré


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Le carré est un triangle qui a réussi, ou une circonférence qui a mal tourné.


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

--> Il est mal tourné aujourd'hui !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Aujourd'hui, sur demain tu ne peux avoir prise.


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

--> Prison, prise de terre, prisonnier, que sais-je encore !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Encore heureux qu'il ait fait beau.


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

Beaucoup de gens craignaient que l'été ne vienne pas, maintenant ils sont rassurés.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Ils sont rassurés de leur vie bien rangée.


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2013)

--> Une rangée de poireaux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

Poireau est un terme qui désigne plusieurs plantes du genre Allium dont Allium polyanthum, le poireau de vigne.


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

--> "Une feuille de vigne comme cache sexe ... Adam quelle misère de te voir sans slip !" dixit Eve


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Eve croqua dans la pomme.


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

--> La pomme de la discorde provenant du jardin des Hespérides


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2013)

Espère rides et pattes d'oie si le temps avec toi n'est pas clément


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2013)

--> Clémenceau travailla à L'Aurore et pris une part active dans la défense du capitaine Dreyfus


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2013)

Drey fut un émule de Dr Dre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Dr. Dre, de son vrai nom André Romelle Young, est un producteur, rappeur, compositeur, acteur, arrangeur musical, beatmaker, entrepreneur, et un ancien DJ.


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2013)

J'ai pas le temps pour ça, donc repasse plus trad.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

Une tradition commence la première fois.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> La première fois que je l'ai vue, je suis devenu dingue d'elle !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Elle flotte, elle hésite : en un mot, elle est femme.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> Familier est ce visage ravissant qui me rappelle celui de ma cousine Léa !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Léa vient me dire un petit coucou, je te prendrai dans mes bras.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> Mes bras te seront à jamais ouverts pour t'accueillir mon petit


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2013)

Mon petit doigt me dit que tu me me dis pas la vérité


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> La vérité devrait toujours être dans la bouche des enfants !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Enfant mâle, l&#8217;enfant-roi.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> Royaumes de France, d'Angleterre et d'Ecosse réunis pour combattre cet Empereur saxon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Les Saxons sont un peuple germanique, rattaché sur le plan ethnolinguistique au rameau occidental.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> "Dental, tout est dental en ce bas monde", voici ce que criait le dentiste devenu fou


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

Un fou avise bien un sage.


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2013)

--> Sagement l'élève répondit à sa Maîtresse d'école


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

L'Ecole polytechnique est aux mathématiques ce qu'est un dictionnaire de rimes à la poésie baudelairienne.


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2013)

Rien ne sert de courir, l'importance est de partir à point.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2013)

Point à la ligne
.


----------



## mistik (12 Juillet 2013)

--> Aligne mieux tes lettres Toto quand tu écris tes phrases si tu veux réussir l'an prochain dans ton école !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juillet 2013)

Hey Coleman ! Sais tu où est Wendy ?


----------



## mistik (12 Juillet 2013)

--> "Wuain Diou !" proféra Gaspard


----------



## Old Timer (12 Juillet 2013)

Gaz part et ne revient plus.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)

Plus on connaît, plus on aime.


----------



## Old Timer (12 Juillet 2013)

Aime ton prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)

Le prochain sur ma liste.


----------



## mistik (12 Juillet 2013)

--> S'il est sur ma liste c'est qu'il va bientôt passer de vie à trépas !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Trépas de Firiniel.


----------



## Old Timer (13 Juillet 2013)

Firiniel toi-même espèce de Schtroumpf.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

Les Schtroumpfs est une série de bande dessinée belge créée par Peyo en 1958.


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2013)

--> En 1958 apparut à la télé le programme de la 5ème République


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

La république est une anarchie positive.


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2013)

--> Je suis positivement fatigué !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

La fatigue engendre les plus séduisantes grimaces.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Masse gluante et informe, les algues puent dans les ports Bretons.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> Grimaçant était son visage émacié !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Scié à la base, l'arbre s'abattit dans la clairière.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> Dans la clairière je l'ai connue pour la première fois sexuellement parlant !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Lent et mal pourvu, Marcel allait et venait dans ce cloaque.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> Cloaca maxima


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Ma femme me dit tout le temps d'arrêter de m'essuyer les mains dans sa nuisette.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> Sa nuisette était très affriolante !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Te prends pas la tête Marcel ça arrive sousent dans viagra.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Le viagra te permettra une longue nuit.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> Une longue nuit sexuellement réussie grâce au Viagra que Marcel avala quelques heures plus tôt !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Plus tôt est toujours un peu tard.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> Tardivement Jacques-Henri demanda à son père Pierre une petite avance sur son argent de poche de l'ordre de 3000  afin de pouvoir se payer le mbp*r* de ses rêves


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Le rêve est une allusion.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

--> L'allusion est bien différente de l'illusion qui, pour cette dernière, se prête mieux au domaine des rêves


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Un rêve sans étoiles est un rêve oublié.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2013)

"Oublier ses clefs, mais quelle cruche tu es !" s'écria Pierre à sa femme Marie-Dominique


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

La Dominique, en forme longue le Commonwealth de la Dominique ou le Commonwealth de Dominique, en anglais Dominica et Commonwealth of Dominica, est un pays et une île de l'archipel des Caraïbes.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2013)

Caraïbes, mer où aimaient se relaxer les pirates


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

Les pirates chassés, le commerce restauré.


----------



## LeProf (15 Juillet 2013)

Restauré et repus, je décidais de prendre un bain de soleil bien mérité.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

Le mérite finit par conquérir.


----------



## jonson (15 Juillet 2013)

Conquérir ton coeur est pour moi la plus noble des quêtes.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

--> Guette les quêteurs de l'Eglise Saint Christophe qui se déversent en rongeant leur frein de leurs chaises roulantes dans la roulotte du père _Ubu ... est-ce qu_'ils sont zinzins ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Zinzin comme dans Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2013)

Coup coupable de coups et blessures


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

--> Sur qu'il est fada, peuchère !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Peuchère, bonne mer.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2013)

Merde alors j'ai perdu mon dentier.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Le dentier est dans ton verre d'eau.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

--> "Dominée !" râla Patrick


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Patrick rêve de pouvoir continuer son aventure jusqu'au bout.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

--> Jusqu'au bout de sa passion, Patrick souhaitait posséder cette jeune femme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Femme de marin, femme de chagrin.


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2013)

Chagrin d'autrui semble querelle.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

La querelle entre parents fume et ne flambe pas.


----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)

Pas trop vite le matin et doucement l'après-midi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Un après-midi de Kyoto dans l&#8217;espace d&#8217;un cerisier me voici hissé tout en haut de l&#8217;ivresse d&#8217;exister.


----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)

T'es pas un peu égocentrique dès fois, arrête de penser que le monde tourne autour de toi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

Toi tu deviens de plus en plus présent dans le coin.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2013)

--> Dans le coin Patrick rodait, cherchant vainement cette jeune femme qu'il avait dans la peau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

La peau se souvient. Nous sommes des êtres de tissu.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juillet 2013)

Sur la nouvelle Zoé que j'ai essayé cette semaine, Renault a fait un beau travail


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2013)

Travaille bien ce matin et soigne ton code


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2013)

--> Codant ce message d'amour qu'il devait remettre à sa maîtresse par l'intermédiaire d'un ami commun, il ne cessait de penser à cette jeune femme qu'il aimait éperdument et à ses parents qui ne le souhaitaient pas comme gendre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Le gendre idéal n'existe pas.


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2013)

--> A une certaine époque, le gendre idéal fut Michel Drucker


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Michel Drucker est un animateur de télévision et de radio, producteur de télévision français.


----------



## jonson (17 Juillet 2013)

C'est plus difficile d'écouter que de se taire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

Se taire est un bon moyen d'apprendre.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

--> Apprendre la mort de son père, décédé dans un carambolage sur l'autoroute A6, fut une terrible épreuve dont il eut du mal à se relever


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Se relever pour mieux affronter l'ennemi.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

--> L'ennemi rode continuellement dans nos têtes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Une tête sans mémoire est une place sans garnison.


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2013)

La garnison a beau jeu près des dames, si les dames ne sont pas comme la ville, imprenables.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Imprenable vue sur la mer si bleue.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

--> _Euh !_ ... je ne sais pas quoi répondre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Répondre à une question par une autre.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

--> Une autre jeune fille et une autre et encore une autre, cet homme était un vrai tombeur !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Un tombeur de haut niveau.


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2013)

--> "Niveau au ras des pâquerettes, totalement inculte, brouillon ... il est à chier votre fils ma pauvre dame" cria l'instituteur à la mère de Toto


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

Toto le héros est un film belge de Jaco Van Dormael sorti en 1991.


----------



## jonson (18 Juillet 2013)

On sait pas trop si c'est fait exprès ou si tu es juste énervé en ce qui la taille de la police que tu utilises.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

Tu utilises toutes les fonctions de ton corps ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2013)

Non, je les préserve.

Bois-tu  beaucoup ?

Rewind > Clear

Cornes à brumes que les naufrageurs utilisaient pour échouer les goélettes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

Une goélette est un voilier dont le mât de misaine, placé à l'avant du grand mât, est plus court que ce dernier ou de taille égale et porte des voiles auriques (placées dans l'axe du navire) ou bermudiennes.


----------



## Old Timer (19 Juillet 2013)

Bermudienne _(Sisyrinchium angustifolium)_, petite plante indigène, délicate au fleurs violettes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

Violette, une fleur facile.


----------



## mistik (19 Juillet 2013)

--> Facile était cette jeune fille qui aimait bien fricoter avec les hommes, plus âgés qu'elle de préférence


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Ma préférence va à l'encontre de la tienne.


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

--> "La tienne est plus grosse que la mienne !" criait Toto en regardant la maison de son copain Jacques-Henri


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Jacques-Henri resta tout de même dubitatif.


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

Dubitatif: qui sert à exprimer le doute.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Le doute est père de la création.


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

La Création est un oratorio écrit entre 1796 et 1798 par Joseph Haydn.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2013)

Haydn Joseph connais pas !

Par contre je connais Joseph Beuys !


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

__ "_Beuise_, _beuise_, _beuise_" cria la petite Julie.
__ "Mais non, Julie, on doit dire _cerise_, c'est _cerise_ et non pas _beuise_ !" rectifia Jean-Antoine son père.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Père : Mâle de mère.


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

@Corentin : très bon jeu de mots !

--> Mère : Femelle de père


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

Deux paires de bottes valent mieux qu'une.


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

--> Une andouille avec de la sauce et trois pommes de terre puis un bon vin du Médoc  !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Vin du Médoc et aspirine à la fin.


----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)

La fin justifie les moyens.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

Le moyen d'ennuyer est de vouloir tout dire.


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2013)

--> "Tout dire à la Police" s'exclama Jean-Edouard, "mais c'est impossible !"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Impossible n'est pas fou !


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

Fout pas la merde avec ton: "je m'en fous de tout!"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Tout lasse, tout casse, tout passe.


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

"Passe passe le oin-je y a du monde sur la corde à linge."


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Le linge sale se lave en famille.


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

Mille façon de faire les choses, une seule de les réussir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Réussir, c'est important. Réussir au-delà de toute espérance, c'est terrible.


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2013)

--> Terriblement efficace votre avocat !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Un avocat est professionnellement au service de la canaille.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2013)

Can I tell you something ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2013)

thing different


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Différent du message passé auparavant.


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Avant que tu t'en ailles, laisse moi le temps de te regarder.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Regarder l'horizon, c'est regarder loin, mais c'est aussi regarder quelque chose de faux.


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Ortie, une plante pleine de ressources : à redécouvrir.


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Couvrir ou découvrir tel est la question.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

Question vitale : qui a inventé les inventeurs ?


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Les inventeurs sont ceux qui inventent et les chercheurs ceux qui cherchent.


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2013)

--> Cherche-moi un inventeur qui cherche et un chercheur qui invente s'il-te-plaît !


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2013)

Plaie d'amour ne cicatrise pas toujours


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2013)

--> Toujours absent, cet étudiant va bien finir par se faire recaler !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2013)

calé, plus un bruit dans la voiture. il voyait son petit papier rose s'en aller.


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2013)

--> S'en aller sans prévenir quiconque, est-ce bien raisonnable votre Altesse sérénissime ?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2013)

Ces raies Nissi me rappellent mes vacances en Egypte


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

L'Égypte, un don du Nil.


----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)

Nil n'est au-dessus des lois.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

La loi est dure, mais c&#8217;est la loi.


----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)

Loisir de riche, le polo est pourtant très apprécié en Inde.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

L&#8217;Inde change toujours les gens.


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2013)

--> Les gentils font constamment face aux méchants dans ce super jeu vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

Ce jeu vidéo va ruiner ma vie sociale encore une fois.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> "_Encore une fois, j'écraserai tous ces mécréants !_" vociféra Ben Laden


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2013)

La dénaturalisation n'est pas toujours un cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Un cadeau qui ne peut pas être jeté n'est pas un cadeau mais un piège.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> _Piège en eaux troubles_ est un film de 1994 dans lequel un père et son fils, tous deux dans la police, poursuivent un serial killer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Un serial killer traîne dans nos rues désenchantées.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> _Désenchantée_ est une chanson de Mylène Farmer très critique face à la _génération Mitterrand_ slogan de la campagne présidentielle qui trois ans plus tard la rend désenchantée par son résultat dans les faits très insipide


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Insipide comme ce jus de chaussettes que je bois tous les matins.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> Tous les matins, cOrentin bois un jus de chaussettes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Les chaussettes de l'Archiduchesse sont elles sèches archi-sèches ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2013)

c'est chelou comme question


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

La question charnelle est une sorcellerie.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> Rie tant que tu le peux, j'aurai tôt ou tard ma revanche !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Ma revanche sur toi sera terrible, tu seras prévenu !


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> "_Prévenus levez-vous_" ordonna les Président du Tribunal correctionnel


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Le tribunal correctionnel de Versailles a condamné à six mois de prison ferme un jeune de 19 ans poursuivi pour rébellion et jets de projectiles.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> Il ne sera plus jamais le même après cette condamnation pour un viol qu'il jure n'avoir jamais commis


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Le commis d'office est en général un avocat qui vient de sortir de l'école.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Une école où les écoliers feraient la loi serait une triste école.


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

école triste d'avoir perdu son directeur parti en retraite.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> En retraite , je serai très heureux


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Heureux d'avoir travaillé jusqu'à 72 ans, par ce que c'est ce qui va nous arriver.


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2013)

--> Arriver non dopé sur le tour de France de cyclisme en 2013 est-il chose possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

Le possible est une matrice formidable.


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2013)

Formidable, fooormidable 
Tu étais formidable, j'étais fort minable 
Nous étions formidables Formidable 
Tu étais formidable, j'étais fort minable 
Nous étions formidables.


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

--> Avec _Formidable_, Stromae devient le nouveau Jacques Brel


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Breloque de bonne fortune inférieure.


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Un fer rieur encore un coup de la fée railleuse.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2013)

Raï Euskadien n'est pas Monet courante


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Une courante maladie mais toujours bien désagréable.


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

--> Cette jeune fille est bien désagréable !


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Agréable, bleu ou saignant mon steak... toujours !


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Jours et nuits il se bat pour sa survie.


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2013)

Sûr ! Vivons là à fond !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

À fond et sans limites.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

sans lime, i'testa un autre moyen pour polir son morceau de métal.


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

--> T'as littéralement éclaté ce _gnome_ mon cousin !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

Un cousin, c'est à mi-chemin entre un ami et un frère.


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2013)

--> Un frère d'arme passa près de moi et m'emmena loin de ce carnage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Le carnage fut total, aucun survivant.


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Vent de folie ! et tu chantes, chantes, chantes...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Je chante faux, mais j'entends juste..


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Juste un braillou ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Le braillou, j'attends le milieu de la nuit, quand ils sont tous assoupis pour me manifester.


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

"Manifester" ça commence où mon pseudo fini.
Oui, il est 4 heure 28 et je me fait passablement chier !


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

--> "Chier" est un verbe difficile à placer élégamment dans une phrase et plus particulièrement dans un jeu entre amis


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Entre amis on peut tout se dire.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2013)

Dire que je ne croyais pas au tout début quand tu avais promis de tout me dire


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Le directeur des ressources humaines est celui qui décide des embauches.


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

En beau chercheur d'emploi, j'aimerais le rencontrer.


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

--> j'ai rencontré ce jeune étranger hier au soir


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Au soir du 24 décembre à minuit est né l'enfant Jésus.


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2013)

Jésus reviens, Jé-ésus reviens, Jésus reviens parmi les tiens


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2013)

les tiens pas comme ça tu vas les casser


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Casser comme un pauvre petit sucre.


----------



## Old Timer (27 Juillet 2013)

Sucre est la capitale constitutionnelle de la Bolivie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

La Bolivie rappelle ses ambassadeurs d'Espagne, d'Italie et de France.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Juillet 2013)

France Espagne: Qui va gagner ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Gagnera, celui qui restera debout en dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

Le dernier de nos désirs est généralement le premier comblé.


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Comblé aux anges, il arborait un sourire jusqu'aux oreilles.


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

--> Aux oreilles d'Amélia pendaient deux boucles d'or


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2013)

dormir, faut que j'y aille, mais par ce chaud


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2013)

--> Par ce chaud temps d'été je ne puis me coucher avant le lever du soleil (le pauvre !)


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Le lever du soleil est le moment propice pour un câlin entre amoureux.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

amoureux, c'est savoir que la mesure de l'amour est d'aimer sans mesure.


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Mesure tes paroles, car il se pourrait qu'elles blessent quelqu'un!


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Quelle quinte de toux, les amis !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Ami de chacun, ami d'aucun.


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

--> Aucun enfant ne devra quitter la colonie sans mon autorisation expresse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Une autorisation expresse qui lui permettra alors de rejoindre ses parents.


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Ses parents ont travaillé toute leurs vies pour cette retraite misérable. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Misérable était la vie de cette jeune fille sans rêves.


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2013)

Une fille sans rêve, c'est comme une marionnette sans ficelles.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Les ficelles du président Saleh pour rester au pouvoir.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2013)

T'es au pouvoir, mais pas forcément pour longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Longtemps, longtemps, longtemps Après que les poètes ont disparu Leurs chansons courent encore dans les rues.


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

--> Encore dans les rues à cette heure si tardive ... un gamin de 12 ans !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Juillet 2013)

12 ans de galère,  maudit miroir !


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Miroir, mon beau miroir, dit moi qui est le plus ce soir!


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Juillet 2013)

Le plus ? c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire non ?


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Nom d'une pipe !
 :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Pipe du soir rend le patron plein d&#8217;espoir !


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Espoir de pouvoir bourrer à nouveau le lendemain ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Le lendemain s&#8217;instruit aux leçons de la veille.


----------



## Old Timer (28 Juillet 2013)

La veille du Nouvel-An il s'éclipsa en catimini.


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2013)

--> En catimini il pénétra dans ce corps de ferme pour aller tenter séduire la jeune domestique nouvellement embauchée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Nouvellement embauchée elle n'osa pas dire non.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Renommer un fichier c'est bien mv sous Unix ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Unix, ses commandes et ses shells.


----------



## bugman (28 Juillet 2013)

Seychelles ça rime avec archipel.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

L'archipel des Galapagos menacé par les végétaux.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2013)

Vais-je été ou suitais-je alllé ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2013)

halé par le soleil son visage transpirait la sérénité


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

La sérénité est une conquête.


----------



## jonson (29 Juillet 2013)

Une conquête spatiale a eu lieu entre les USA et l'URSS pendant les années de la guerre froide.


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

--> La guerre froide de guerre lasse ne pourra jamais être une guerre chaude !


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2013)

Chaude la bouillotte madame, pas froide voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

Voyons si nous pouvons lui tirer les vers du nez.


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

--> "_Duné, Mâdaame, duné sitiouplé_" pleurait Hiamana une jeune Rom arrivée depuis un mois en France


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

En France, tout écrivain est un accusé.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2013)

accusé levez vous !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

Vous êtes empereur, seigneur, et vous pleurez !


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Juillet 2013)

pleurez, pleurez, vous pisserez moins !


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2013)

--> Moins on pleure et plus on pisse ! :rose:


----------



## jonson (29 Juillet 2013)

On piste les internautes comme on pisterait des voyous.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Un voyou qui aimait prendre trop de risque en téléchargeant du Bieber.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2013)

Bieber est inférieur strictement à Triber


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Tri des B et ensuite on passe aux C.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

C'est comme ça.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juillet 2013)

C´est comme ça
Ah, la la la la
Ouais
le secret
ça coupe et ça donne
Oh, oh, faut que j´moove
Sans fin
du venin
qui me fait mal au cur
Quand
le serpent
Chaloupe et console
Oh, oh, faut que j´moove


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

J'moove comme un idiot sur cette musique entraînante.


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2013)

--> Cette musique entraînante me fait perdre tous mes esprits


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Esprit moqueur, petit esprit. La moquerie est la fiente de l'esprit critique.


----------



## jonson (30 Juillet 2013)

L'esprit critique est en crise dans ce pays.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

Ce pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver.


----------



## jonson (30 Juillet 2013)

L'hiver dernier fut particulièrement rude et long.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Long bras, protection courte.


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

Courte est la vie et sans fin est le désir.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Le désir est notre plus vivace ennemi.


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2013)

--> _Haine_ et _Mie_ tombent à l'eau qui reste-t-il sur le bateau qui coule car il y a un trou dans sa coque qui rouille depuis plusieurs heures sans heurts ?


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

Heure 'H' du jour 'J', c'est le lancement.


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2013)

--> Le lancement de la gigantesque navette _Phoebius_ fut prévu pour quitter la planète Terre à 6h30 GMT pour aller enfin mettre une petite partie de l'humanité à l'abri des rayons gammas succédant à la guerre atomique mondiale (la première ... et de facto la dernière) qui firent beaucoup de victimes parmi la population mondiale avec des cancers et des mutations génétiques (effets stochastiques)


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Tiques et puces de Biocanina.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2013)

Bille aux canines fait mal, surtout si lancée avec véhémence


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Manceaux, François Fillon est un ancien 1er ministre aux dents longues.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Juillet 2013)

longues sont les nuits d'hiver loin de toi....


----------



## jonson (31 Juillet 2013)

Loin de toi, je suis si seul, tu me manques.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Juillet 2013)

Tu me manques celle là et plus jamais tu tires... tu pointes !!


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Pointes toi à l'heure, ça changera !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Il ne changera pas son travail désastreux tout de même.


----------



## LeProf (31 Juillet 2013)

Même si il le voulait, il ne le pourrait pas.... il est addict !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2013)

il est addict à la cigarette. cela lui coûte cher chaque mois.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Chaque mois il devient de plus en plus pauvre.


----------



## LeProf (31 Juillet 2013)

Pauvre de nous, les martiens débarquent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Ils débarquent prenant ainsi possession de nos esprits.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)

Prie pour que le train soit à l'heure.


----------



## jonson (31 Juillet 2013)

A l'heure où les autres rentraient, nous ont trainés dehors sous les lampadaires.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

Les lampadaires sont bien pour les ivrognes, ils fournissent un appui et un éclairage.


----------



## bugman (31 Juillet 2013)

'Eclair agile' aurait pu être mon pseudo !


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2013)

--> Ce Dominique m'exaspère avec ses insinuations à deux balles !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

La balle est folle. La baïonnette sait ce qu'elle fait.


----------



## bugman (1 Août 2013)

Fais moi mal baby !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

Babillet : petit bavard.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2013)

Bah ! Var ou Bouches du Rhône, aujourd'hui ça va être la canicule


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

Cul et chemise.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2013)

chemise ouverte, cheveux au vent, il enfonça l'accélérateur de sa décapotable !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

Ta blessure saigne abondamment.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2013)

Amants et amantes se retrouvent souvent de cinq à sept


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Août 2013)

Sept nains et Blanche Neige et voilà une belle histoire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

L&#8217;Histoire n&#8217;est qu&#8217;une histoire à dormir debout.


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2013)

--> Debout je suis plus à l'aise qu'assis !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Août 2013)

cassis ou grenadine dans ton blanc ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

Le blanc n&#8217;oublie pas l&#8217;Europe.


----------



## Old Timer (1 Août 2013)

L'Europe est au point mort


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2013)

--> Mort des Blancos


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Août 2013)

Copains d'avant est un site internet qui permet de retrouver ses amis.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Ami de chacun, ami d'aucun.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2013)

D aucuns se sont retrouvés bien essoufflés , arrivés en haut de la ziggourat


----------



## thunderheart (2 Août 2013)

Zig, Hourrah, voilà qu'arrive Puce


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Août 2013)

Puce a gogo, sur le dos de Médor.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2013)

dort encore un peu il n'est que cinq heures


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

L'heure fuit, le droit demeure.


----------



## Old Timer (2 Août 2013)

Demeure lui ai-je dit avant de disparaître au bras de sa meilleure amie.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Ami au prendre, ennemi au rendre.


----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)

Rendre les armes, c'est abandonner le combat.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Le combat peut être une fête.


----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)

Une fête pour celui qui le remporte.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Il le remporte mais devient désabusé par tant de facilité.


----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)

Téméraire mais pas courageux, il a refusé d'aller au front.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Le front des hommes est fait pour se cogner à des murs derrière lesquels il ne se passe rien.


----------



## bugman (2 Août 2013)

Rien de rien, je ne regrette rien... bien que...


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2013)

-->  Bien que tu ne sois pas là j'ai tout réaliser selon ta volonté


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

Volonté de réussir ou volonté de tout détruire ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Détruire la concurrence, c&#8217;est tuer l&#8217;intelligence.


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

--> L'_Intelligence Service_ (_MI-6_) est le service secret britannique chargé du renseignement extérieur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

L&#8217;extérieur du cheval exerce une influence bénéfique sur l&#8217;intérieur de l&#8217;homme.


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

L'homme est un loup pour le cheval.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

Le cheval en vente dans toutes les bonnes boucheries


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2013)

--> Les bonnes boucheries cashères furent fermées par les nazis durant la dernière guerre mondiale


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Mondialement connu pour son désordre mental.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2013)

mental je vous dis ! c'est dans votre tête: oubliez la !


----------



## bugman (3 Août 2013)

Liez là bien cette petite paupiette !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Paupiettes de veau cuites au four dans un fond de bouillon de pot au feu, oignons et champignons de Paris.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2013)

Paris, reine du monde.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Le monde est abîme, et le monde s&#8217;abîmera.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2013)

y me ramolli le cerveau à me parler comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Ça se vit, l'anxiété. Ça vous rentre de partout, ça vous pénètre, et plus on se démène, plus ça fait mal.


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2013)

--> Ca fait un malheur ! Oui, tous ces produits _high tech se_ vendent encore comme des petits pains malgré la crise économique en Europe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

L'Europe ne peut être tranquille tant que la France n'est pas contente.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Août 2013)

contente toi du présent, l'avenir est si incertain !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

L'incertain mène à un avenir très flou.


----------



## Old Timer (4 Août 2013)

Flou comme la loi sur l'immigration.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Août 2013)

l'immigration, c'est quoi, c'est qui, c'est pour qui et pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Pourquoi philosopher alors qu&#8217;on peut chanter ?


----------



## bugman (4 Août 2013)

Chanter tout l'été ? Attention de ne pas être dépourvu quand l'hiver viendra !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Viendra au secours de la peine d'autrui celui qui souffre lui-même.


----------



## bugman (4 Août 2013)

Même si désagréable, la souffrance on peut finir par l'apprécier.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

J&#8217;apprécie encore plus un cigare choisi par ma femme.


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2013)

--> Ma femme vaut bien deux cents chamelle si je la revends en Afrique du Nord !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2013)

Du nord au sud parcourir en accord chaque ville, chaque port sans cesse et sans effort.


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

--> Cent efforts en valent beaucoup plus qu'un seul !


----------



## Old Timer (5 Août 2013)

Un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé.


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

--> Plaît-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2013)

Il faut savoir douter où il faut, se soumettre où il faut, croire où il faut.


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2013)

--> Il faut manger du boudin blanc lorsque l'on est noir et du boudin noir quant on est blanc !


----------



## bugman (6 Août 2013)

Blanche colombe, ta fiente n'atteindra pas le vert crapaud que je suis.


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2013)

Je suis las de n'avoir jamais le dernier mot.


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2013)

--> Le dernier mot reviendra à la direction


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2013)

Direction la Mecque ?  c'est par là mec !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2013)

Un mec pas généreux ne peut pas réussir un film d'amour.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2013)

Dame Moore ?  sans doute l'épouse de Roger


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2013)

Roger Rabbit est l'époux de Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2013)

Rabbit, rabbit...C'est pas Français çà hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2013)

Hein ? Elle est gentille ma fille ?

- Oui mais qu'est-ce qu'elle est laide.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2013)

fille du vent et du soleil ...


----------



## Old Timer (6 Août 2013)

Soleil Vert, la nourriture de l'avenir.


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2013)

--> L'avenir sera radieux en Europe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2013)

L'Europe doit respirer avec ses deux poumons : celui de l'est et celui de l'ouest.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Août 2013)

l'ouest Américain est aussi appelé la Far West


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2013)

--> Le Far West est entrain de revivre avec la ruée vers le gaz de schiste ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

Le gaz de schiste, également appelé gaz de roche-mère (en anglais shale gas), est un gaz naturel contenu dans des roches marneuses ou argileuses riches en matières organiques.


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2013)

--> _Organique_ est cette _Loi_ puisqu'elle se trouve au-dessus des _Lois ordinaires_ mais en-dessous de la _Constitution_ !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

La constitution belge a été approuvée par le Congrès national en 1831.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Août 2013)

1831, Grégoire XVI est nommé Pape !


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2013)

--> Papa et maman tombent à l'eau qui reste-t-il ? ... Le petit Toto !


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Totaux faits... y'a pas à dire, c'est bien la crise ! :/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2013)

Une crise de nerfs n'est pas une opinion.


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2013)

--> L'opinion publique ... vox populi, vox dei ?


----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)

Idée farfelue que de croire que nous ne sommes pas seuls dans l'univers?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2013)

"une hiver comme ça y a longtemps que j'lavais pas vu"


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2013)

Pas vu, pas pris.


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2013)

--> _Paprika_ est un film d'animation de 2006 qui fait état dans le futur d'un traitement psychothérapeutique nommé _PT_ accompagné d'une machine en phase de test, le _DC Mini_, permettant de rentrer  dans les rêves des patients afin de sonder l'inconscient ... mais  le DC Mini est volé ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2013)

Voler l&#8217;idée d&#8217;un autre, c&#8217;est du plagiat. Voler les idées d&#8217;un groupe, c&#8217;est de la recherche.


----------



## jonson (10 Août 2013)

La recherche s'arrête quand on a trouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)

Trouver d'abord, chercher après.


----------



## jonson (10 Août 2013)

Près de chez se trouve un pré dans lequel, si on y prête l'oreille on peut entendre paitre les bêtes.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)

Les bêtes présentent cet avantage qu'elles ne s'en aperçoivent même pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2013)

même pas peur ! dit le gamin en tremblant de tout son corps.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2013)

son cor lui faisait tellement mal qu'il ne pouvait plus enlever sa chaussure


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2013)

chaud sur la ville dit la météo ce matin !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)

Ce matin, bois le vin blanc. Le rouge au soir, pour faire le sang.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2013)

sang et or: les couleurs Catalanes !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2013)

Les couleurs catalanes apparaissent pour la première fois en 1150 sous le règne de Ramon-Bérenguer IV.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2013)

Ramon-Bérenguer IV, je ne connais pas, c'est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2013)

Qui parle sème ; qui écoute récolte.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2013)

récolte la tempête si tu as semé le vent !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2013)

Le vent purifie la route.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2013)

la route du bonheur est remplie de nids de poules


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Le poux est un petit insecte qui peut s'incruster dans le cuir chevelu.


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2013)

--> Velue était la jolie petite foufounette de ma nénette ! :love:


----------



## bugman (11 Août 2013)

Nez net... rien de mieux qu'un bon mouchoir !


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2013)

--> Mou _choir_, Mé _rit_ et Lan aussi !


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Aussi loin que je m'en souvienne j'ai toujours aimé le rouge.


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2013)

--> Le rouge est la couleur qui symbolise le communisme !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2013)

Le communisme est l'opium de l'intellectuel.


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

--> L'intellectuel est encore considéré aujourd'hui comme étant de gauche


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Gauche, droite et crochet dans le foi, le voilà qui s'allonge dans la troisième reprise.


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

--> La Troisième reprise, la Seconde pas terrible ... tu ne vas quand même pas redoubler toutes les classes du Secondaire !


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Derrière moi l'océan, en face l'ennemi, plus qu'un seul choix: l'affrontement!


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

--> Mensonges ! Ce ne sont que des mensonges Richelieu !!!


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Lieu de tout les excès, Sodome et Gomorrhe furent rayer de la carte, selon les évangiles.


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2013)

--> _Gilles l'Ermite_, saint _auxiliator_, favorise les déménagements et le mouvement vers  l'émancipation ou la délivrance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

La délivrance tu l'auras dans la mort.


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2013)

--> La mort ne nous frappe qu'une seule fois dans toute notre vie !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Août 2013)

notre vie, parlons en: La plus grave des maladies; on finit toujours par en mourir !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Mourir est une distraction.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Août 2013)

distraction, distraction, est ce j'ai une gueule de distraction ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Une distraction ma foi fort jolie.


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2013)

--> Fort jolie est la plastique de ta nana !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Une nana sublime c'est comme une poésie pour moi.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Août 2013)

pour moi, ta nana est une poupée gonflable ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

Une poupée gonflable mais je n'ai plus de souffle.


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2013)

--> Je n'ai plus de souffle pour vous gonfler tellement que sinon vous auriez pu me flinguer à mon dernier souffle !


----------



## bugman (13 Août 2013)

Souffle le vent dans mon p'tit cou.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Le cou est, chez un certain nombre de vertébrés, la région du corps qui est située entre la tête et le thorax.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Août 2013)

t'aura beau crier personne ne t'entendra !


----------



## mistik (14 Août 2013)

--> Entendras-tu enfin le son du klaxon du père Jean ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Jean tua Madeleine. Ce fut à peu près vers cette époque que Madeleine perdit l'habitude de tromper Jean.


----------



## bugman (14 Août 2013)

"J'en ai marre" cria Madeleine dans un dernier soupire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

Un soupir est un reproche au présent, un sourire au passé.


----------



## jonson (14 Août 2013)

C'est pas bientôt fini ce boucan!


----------



## thunderheart (14 Août 2013)

Boucaniers, je vous envoie un petit coucou de mon estivale villégiature


----------



## mistik (14 Août 2013)

--> Tu repars avec ta Madeleine mon cher Jean !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Jean en a vraiment marre de voir son prénom traîner sur ce fil.


----------



## jonson (15 Août 2013)

"Files moi ton fric!" cria Jean à sa belle mère.


----------



## bugman (15 Août 2013)

Belle Mercedes que va pouvoir s'acheter Jean du coup avec tout ce fric !


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Août 2013)

Fric frac place Vendôme titrent les journaux du matin !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Le matin c'est devenu trop quotidien dans ce monde.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Août 2013)

ce monde, où nous vivons, qu'en faisons nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Nous sommes beaux quand nous nous connaissons et laids quand nous nous ignorons.


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2013)

--> Ignorons les mises en garde et gare à nous !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Nous pouvons faire face à la menace.


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

--> La menace sera terrible si vous ne faites rien pour l'endiguer


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

l'an dix, guère de choses de sont passées si je me souviens bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Bien perdu, bien connu.


----------



## LeProf (16 Août 2013)

Connu ou non, un con reste un con.


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

--> Un con : "_Jallai nu au lit ; je trouvai des tétons naissants, un conin qui tressaillait. Je dépucelai_" dixit Nicolas Edme Rstif de La Bretonne


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

la Bretonne nous fit d'excellentes  crêpes


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2013)

crêpe ou caoutchouc ? vous les voulez comment vos semelles ?


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

--> Elle se mêle de ce qui ne la regarde pas !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Pas de patience, pas de science.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

pas de science pas d'avenir


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

A venir vous lire, je prends plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

Plaisir non partagé n&#8217;est plaisir qu&#8217;à moitié.


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

--> Ma moitié faisait vibrer les corps excités des hommes esseulés


----------



## bugman (16 Août 2013)

Et seule était elle ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

elle était seulement sur les rotules


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2013)

--> Sur les rotules Bruno continuait son périple extraordinaire - d'ailleurs retransmis par France 2 et France 3 - consistant à grimper tous les escaliers de toutes les cités HLM de Marseille et ce en les gravissant à genoux le plus rapidement possible tout en gardant un il attentif sur son collier en or massif, sa gourmette en or ainsi que sa montre Rolex qui furent tous volés l'an dernier à des touristes Chinois !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Les chinois voient l'heure dans l'oeil des chats.


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2013)

--> Des chats, des chiens mais aussi des humains, voilà en gros ce qu'aimait dévorer le jeune T Rex que l'Institut avait réussi à faire revivre grâce à sa grande avancée en matière de génie génétique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

La génétique n'est qu'une mémoire. Celle de notre évolution, incrustée dans notre chair.


----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)

Cher Père Noël, j'ai été sage toute l'année donc je voudrais le nouveau Mac Pro.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

De profession à profession, on se devine, et de vice à vice aussi.


----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)

Aussi quelqu'un est venu poser une question sur un iPhone cassé, en fait il s'est avéré qu'il était plein de vice.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Un vice conduit à un autre.


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2013)

--> Un autre genre humain devait naître de la révolution bolchévique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Les bolchéviques s&#8217;emparent des principaux centres de décision de la capitale russe, Petrograd.


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2013)

--> Le soviet de Petrograd fut un centre de pouvoir rival du gouvernement provisoire durant la Révolution russe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Les russes sont pour le désarmement - celui de l'adversaire.


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2013)

--> "_En dénigrant mes adversaires, je ne les sous-évalue pas, je les combats_" dixit Louis Scutenaire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Louis Scutenaire est un écrivain et poète surréaliste belge d'expression française.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

--> L'expression française "_Merde !_" désigne les matières fécales mais aussi elle fait très souvent office de juron. Ce dernier fut même employé par l'Empereur Napoléon Ier


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Le premier pas est le dernier pas.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

--> Pas question que la France cède la moindre once de souveraineté !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Une souveraineté de moi sur moi s'appelle Liberté


----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)

Liberté, égalité et fraternité telle est la devise de la république française.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

--> La République française est une et indivisible !


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2013)

Indivisible le nombre 12 ? Nom mais, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Entendre c'est respecter le silence.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2013)

si Lance ne s'était pas dopé il n'aurait pas gagné tous ces tours de France


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

En France tout revers a sa médaille.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

--> Sa médaille d'or obtenue, le jeune athlète de retour en France alla fêter sa victoire en boîte de nuit avec les plus belles filles de Paris


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Paris vaut bien une messe !


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

Mais s'qu'on est bien dans un hôtel Hilton !


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2013)

Hilton John, que je vous dis qu'il s'appelle ! ouais ouais, c'est bien çà !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

Ça n'existe pas la mort !


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2013)

mort aux vaches !...ça leur a pas plu !


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2013)

Plus on est de fous plus on rit.


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2013)

--> "_On rit beaucoup avec ton frère_" ... __"et ta soeur elle bat le beurre !" répliqua l'autre


----------



## bugman (19 Août 2013)

L'autre elle s'est encore fait battre ! Cela ne vaut pas le cul de la crémière !


----------



## Old Timer (19 Août 2013)

La crémière n'était plus de toute première fraicheur.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

La fraîcheur de sa volonté ; un départ ; un début de voyage !


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

Voyage, voyage,
Dans l'espace inouï de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Un amour excessif est un amour coupable.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2013)

Coupable de tout les péchés de la chair.


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

Cher Papa Noel, j'aimerais une suite à ce topic.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Ce topic va droit dans le mur.


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

--> Mur et Mûre sont des homonymes.


----------



## bugman (20 Août 2013)

Homme au nid, Madame est de sortie.


----------



## Old Timer (20 Août 2013)

Sortie côté jardin, Madame s'enfuit avec son amant Armand.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Armand est un prénom masculin, d'étymologie germanique.


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Many que tout le monde apprécie, est devenu chanteur.


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

--> Chanteur de Jazz ou de Rock?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Rock : le battement du coeur est amplifié pour que l'homme n'oublie pas une seconde sa marche vers la mort.


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

--> La mort est une chose qu' on appréhende mais il faut vivre comme si on était immortel.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

Immortel, on ne l'est que pour la vie.


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

--> La vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille mais elle doit être savouré chaque jour avant que le destin nous rattrape.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2013)

--> Le destin nous rattrapera un jour car la vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille !


----------



## matacao (20 Août 2013)

--> Tranquille dans ta tombe, tu te demandera si la vie a valu la peine d'être vécu.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2013)

--> La peine d'être vécue la vie le vaut !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2013)

La vie le vaut mais à quel prix !


----------



## bugman (21 Août 2013)

Prix du veau à mon avis.


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

Mon avis est que le prix du veau est surestimé.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2013)

Ne surestimez pas vos propres idées !


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2013)

--> Vos propres idées sur le veau et la vie sont dépassées !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

son dé passé par dessus la murette, il n'en vit plus jamais la couleur


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

La couleur des cheveux de Jennifer Aniston est semblable à celle de Quasimodo.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Août 2013)

Quasimodo = un modo à l'essai !


----------



## bugman (21 Août 2013)

Ah ! Laissez les modos en paix !


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

Paix aux modos de bonne volonté.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

on t'aime tu le sais bien


----------



## LeProf (21 Août 2013)

Bien dit !!


----------



## bugman (21 Août 2013)

Dis le nous encore !


----------



## LeProf (21 Août 2013)

Encore une fois...  je vous demande de vous arrêter !


----------



## Old Timer (21 Août 2013)

Arrêtez de vous chamailler !


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2013)

--> Mailler fortement les toiles pendant un grand nombre d'heures, au moyen  d'un appareil particulier appelé beetles ; le glacé que la toile  acquiert par cette opération ne convient pas en France, où l'on veut  sentir le grain perlé de la toile


----------



## jonson (22 Août 2013)

Le contraire m'aurais étonné.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Étonner du plaisir qu&#8217;on éprouve en faisant le bien.


----------



## jonson (22 Août 2013)

Bien qu'il ait tout ce qu'il désire, il n'est jamais satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Satisfait de la jouissance de son maître.


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2013)

--> "*Maître*", "Maître", "Maître" ... pourquoi désigne-t-on encore par ces termes les Avocats, Notaires, Huissiers de l'injustice ... ? ... Serions-nous encore des *esclaves* vis-à-vis de ces "gens-là" ? ... Quand-est-ce que nous en aurons définitivement fini avec ces *restes* de l'*Ancien Régime* ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Le régime totalitaire est un régime où tout ce qui n'est pas interdit est obligatoire.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2013)

toi recommence et je t'en colle une


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Une affection est une conviction.


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2013)

Conviction est lhistoire vraie de la lutte dune femme, pendant 18 ans, pour faire libérer son frère de prison.


----------



## bugman (22 Août 2013)

Pris ! Z'ont qu'a arrêter leurs conneries aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

Aussi laid que le péché, et presque aussi agréable tel est le monde.


----------



## bugman (22 Août 2013)

Le monde tourne comme il peut.


----------



## Old Timer (22 Août 2013)

Il peut alors en faire complètement à sa tête.


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2013)

--> Sa tête ne me revient pas, je vais aller lui casser la gueule à ce rigolo ! :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Un rigolo ne fera pas long feu au bar.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Août 2013)

Bar ou loup: c'est le même poisson !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Le poisson voit l'appât et non l'hameçon.


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

Sont vraiment très sympa tout ces gens sur le forum macg.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

MacG a été lancé en 1999 par Christophe Laporte et Cyril Pavillard.


----------



## bugman (23 Août 2013)

Cyril Pavillard y est resté 8 ans.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Août 2013)

8 ans de mariage, ce sont les noces de coquelicot


----------



## Old Timer (23 Août 2013)

Le coquelicot est une plante annuelle velue.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

La velue est un monstre aquatique cracheur de feu qui, selon la légende, vivrait dans la rivière Huisne en pays de la Loire.


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

La Loire est le plus long fleuve de France, avec une longueur de 1 013 kilomètres.


----------



## Old Timer (23 Août 2013)

1 013 kilomètres équivalent à 546,97624 mille nautique.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Août 2013)

Nos tiques nous piquent à longueur de journées s'exclament les chiens !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

Chien qui marche, os qui trouve.


----------



## bugman (23 Août 2013)

Qui trouve, l'a bien cherché !


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Chercher querelle sans raisons, c'est peu-être un appel au secours.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le secours étranger arrive quand la pluie est passée.


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Passé 2H00 du matin on a tous tendance à refaire le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le monde du partage devra remplacer le partage du monde.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Août 2013)

Le monde peut s'écrouler une fleur peut se faner.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Se faner trop vite et se rendre compte que l'on approche de la fin.


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

N'est pa né celui qui me cassera le nez.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le nez ne sent pas le cerveau pourri.


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Rira bien qui rira le dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le dernier de nos désirs est généralement le premier comblé.


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Et en revenant sur nos pas on retrouve toujours son chemin.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le chemin se construit en marchant.


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

En marchant d'un pas assuré on donne toujours l'impression d'être sûr de soit.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Soit généreux, mais pas dépensier.


----------



## bugman (24 Août 2013)

Scier des buches, j'ai pas fais cette nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

La nuit, tous les ivrognes sont gris.


----------



## Old Timer (24 Août 2013)

Gris comme un polonais.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Le polonais est parlé par les habitants de Pologne. C'est une langue slave occidentale très similaire au tchèque et au slovaque, et moins proche, au russe.


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2013)

--> Le Russe a souvent occupé la patrie du Polonais qui dès lors noyait son chagrin dans l'alcool !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

L&#8217;alcool est l&#8217;aspirine de l&#8217;âme.


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2013)

--> L'âme en paix, il s'en alla guidé par l'homme à la faux


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Août 2013)

Là, faut qu'on s'explique, ça ne peut pas durer ainsi !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

Ainsi que la vertu le crime a ses degrés.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Août 2013)

de grès ou de force, il va bien falloir que tu m'expliques !


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Tu m'expliques ce qui s'est passé ou je dois le deviner tout seul!


----------



## bugman (24 Août 2013)

Seul sur le sable les yeux dans l'eau
Jonson était trop beau
L'été qui s'achève il partira
A cent mille lieux de moi
Comment oublier ton sourire 
Et tellement de souvenirs

Nos jeux sur l'forum près du quai
Je n'ai vu le temps passer
L'humour dans ces pages désertées
heuuuu... (non, rien, oublis) 
Comment t'bouler si tu t'en vas
En Reunion loin là-bas oua oua oua


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Oua oua oua! Comment commencer une phrase avec cette syllabe?


----------



## bugman (25 Août 2013)

Si l'abruti (moi en l'occurrence) poste une connerie, surtout n'enchéris ! (proverbe maison)


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

--> Mais son jean est tout troué, au point qu'on voit même son kiki tout rikiki !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

Rikiki est un vin muté produit en Beaujolais.


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

--> Les femmes peuvent être désabusées de voir un kiki tout rikiki !


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Qui a dit que la taille ne comptait pas?


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Août 2013)

pas vu, pas pris !

o mistik et jonson vous serez en retenue ce soir pour non respect des règles ! )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

Pris une seule cuite dans sa vie, mais elle dure depuis cinquante ans.


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

--> Depuis 50 ans au moins la planète Terre souffre des excès des humains


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

L'humain vit pour un petit nombre d&#8217;hommes.


----------



## bugman (25 Août 2013)

L' ohm aime entrer en résistance !


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Entrer en résistance, ce fut la réponse des français à l'occupation.


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2013)

Bravo bugman ! Bravo !

--> L'occupation de tous ces jeunes enfants est un exercice très difficile


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

Difficile de promettre, mais facile de tenir.


----------



## LeProf (26 Août 2013)

Tenir un tel discours n'est pas acceptable !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

N'est pas acceptable et fort hypocrite.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Août 2013)

Critique d'art le jeune homme passait son temps dans les expositions.


----------



## Herogei (26 Août 2013)

Positions du kama sutra à tester : TOUTES


----------



## mistik (26 Août 2013)

--> Toutes les filles sont jolies !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

Jolies oui mais parfois bien laides aussi.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Août 2013)

aussitôt dit aussitôt fée !


----------



## mistik (26 Août 2013)

--> Fêtez le Nouvel an avant l'heure en été par exemple est totalement déjanté mais j'en ai réellement envie mon ami !


----------



## Old Timer (27 Août 2013)

Mon ami pierrot, prêtes-moi ta plume pour écrire un mot.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Le mot est liberté.


----------



## bugman (27 Août 2013)

Liberté, Liberté chérie,
Combats avec tes défenseurs !
Sous nos drapeaux que la victoire
Accoure à tes mâles accents,
Que tes ennemis expirants
Voient ton triomphe et notre gloire !


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Août 2013)

Gloire aux héros de la ville de Troie


----------



## fabi2000 (27 Août 2013)

Trois, quatre ou plus, plus on est de fous, plus on rit


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

On rit avec toi pas de toi.


----------



## bugman (27 Août 2013)

De toi à moi, c'est assez logique.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2013)

Ah c'est logique d'être obligé de passer par ce pont ?


----------



## Old Timer (27 Août 2013)

Ce pont brinquebalant me fout la trouille.


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2013)

--> Rouille incrustée dans cet objet en fer chiné cet été


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Cet été sera le bon pour Julie elle épousera enfin son Jeremy.


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Jeremy Irons est un acteur britannique, qui a reçu l'oscar du meilleur acteur pour son rôle dans le film Le Mystère von Bülow.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Le Mystère von Bülow est un film dramatique américain réalisé par Barbet Schroeder, sorti en 1990.


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2013)

--> En 1990 nous étions à 23 ans de 2013 !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2013)

treize à la douzaine, le livre est beaucoup plus marrant que le film


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Un film, c&#8217;est toujours une tentative, jamais une finalité.


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2013)

--> Phi alité et son père dans le cercueil décidément ses vacances s'étaient bien mal terminées


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Terminer ma vie avec un homme, ce sera moi !


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Août 2013)

Moi, Président...........


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Un président n'a pas d'amis.


----------



## Old Timer (28 Août 2013)

Ami, entends-tu le vol noir du corbeau sur nos plaines?


----------



## bugman (28 Août 2013)

...Pleines d'herbe grasse ; Allez, vol au vent !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Le vent de prospérité change bien souvent de côté.


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2013)

--> De côté l'on pouvait apercevoir le Président cogner goulument sa secrétaire contre la table de son bureau, sa tête contre la table et sa jupe retroussée ...


----------



## bugman (28 Août 2013)

Sa jupe retroussée, elle savait confectionner de bien belles pipes !


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2013)

--> De bien belles pipes étaient taillées par cette jeune soubrette dont tous les hommes étaient baba


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Baba Yaga est une figure de la mythologie slave.


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> Slave par sa mère et latine par son père, Ludmila était belle comme un c&#339;ur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Un coeur patient est un coeur triste.


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> Triste est l'humanité !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

L&#8217;humanité est la première des vertus.


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> La vertu se situe au carrefour de la philosophie de la religion et de la politique.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Août 2013)

La politique de l'autruche incite à de bons coups de pieds au cul !


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> Culotté était le jeune Jérôme qui courrait sans cesse la gueuse et qui draguait tel un obsédé sexuel


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Sexuellement actif, je suis.


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> Je suis las d'attendre


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Tic-Tac sont de bons bonbons.
Edit : mistik et moi avons posté au même moment, un méli-mélo s'en est suivi... désolé d'avoir brisé cette belle chaine.


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Bonbons, bonbecs acidulés... c'était le bon temps!


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

Quel est ce méli-mélo briseur de chaîne ?

--> Le bon temps est bel et bien passé désormais on va en ch... !


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

On va en chasser de la galinette cendrée !!


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> Draine bien le champ, André !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

André va se tuer à la tâche.


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Allah, tache de remettre un peu d'ordre dans tout cela. (please)


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Cela ou please, c'est ton dernier mot ?? ... un appel à un ami ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

L'ami est pour son ami un bouclier.


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Bouclier fiscal pour certains.


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

"Certain l'aime chaud".... cela te dit quelque chose ?


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Chose dont pourrait te parler ma copine.


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

copine ou pas, tu l'as bien mise dans ton lit !!


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Libido quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

tiens, voilà du boudin !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Le boudin est une préparation de charcuterie mise dans des boyaux.


----------



## matacao (29 Août 2013)

Les boyaux sont aussi utile dans les bicyclettes. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Une bicyclette, il faut avancer pour ne pas perdre l&#8217;équilibre.


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2013)

--> L'équilibre économique en France est quasi inexistant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

Inexistant, il passe encore inaperçu.


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2013)

--> J'aperçus Toto qui contournait le chemin de l'école ... pour rejoindre l'école buissonnière !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

L'école buissonnière qui ne l&#8217;empêcha pas d'avoir de bons résultats scolaires.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2013)

L'air du temps, fait que demain nous travaillerons plus pour gagner moins !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Moins on aime, moins on souffre.


----------



## bugman (30 Août 2013)

On souffre peut être pour mieux apprécier les bons moments.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Du moment que vous prouvez, vous mentez.


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2013)

__ "_Enté Missieu, enté_" cria le Marocain Mohamed


----------



## Old Timer (31 Août 2013)

Mohamed sorti une kalachnikov de sous sa djellaba.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Djellaba. Longue tunique qui descend aux chevilles et généralement munie d'une capuche.


----------



## bugman (31 Août 2013)

Capuche : Parfait pour se cacher.


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Se cacher aux yeux de tous pour pouvoir s'aimer, certaines personnes y sont parfois obligées.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Obliger un ingrat, c&#8217;est acheter la haine.


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

La haine de l'autre n'est pas forcément la meilleure voie pour pacifier...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Pacifier et adoucir toujours les choses parfois ça a du bon.


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Le bon, la brute et le truand.


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Le truand dans ce film de Sergio Leone, s'appelle Sentenza. Ce personnage est joué par l'acteur Lee Van Cleef.


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Lee Van Cleef est célèbre pour avoir joué de nombreux "second rôle" au cinéma, où il incarnait souvent le méchant.


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Méchant ce gros minet


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Minet, Bernard de son prénom.... un chanteur, que dis-je une star méconnue ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Méconnu mais bien content de l'être.


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Etre ou ne pas être .... that's the question !


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

That's the Question is an American quiz game show on GSN hosted by Bob Goen.


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

Bob Goen, c'est qui celui-la ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

La parole apaise la colère.


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Col erre sans but dans cette vie où plus rien ne l'attend


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

Attendre les souliers d'un mort et risquer de marcher longtemps nu-pieds.


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2013)

--> "_Pieds nickelés"_ : cette expression signifie "_ceux qui ne sont pas  portés sur le travail_"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Travail bien réparti ne tue pas.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2013)

Pas de cannabis en France, c'est interdit par le gouvernement.


----------



## bugman (1 Septembre 2013)

Le gouvernement Américain vient de l'autoriser dans deux Etats.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2013)

Et ta soeur, elle bat le beurre ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Le beurre, ça rend tout meilleur.


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2013)

--> Tous les meilleurs sont moins mauvais que les perdants !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

En perdant la beauté, petite ou grande, on perd tout. La jeunesse est le seul bien qui vaille.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Septembre 2013)

Vaille que coûte ou coûte que vaille, je ne comprends rien ce matin


----------



## bugman (2 Septembre 2013)

Ce matin, une tit'claque t'est donc indispensable. Effectivement.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Effectivement tu es le plus doué.


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

--> Le plus doué chez Microsoft reste Bill Gates ... du moins financièrement parlant !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

En parlant de la bête, on lui voit la tête.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Septembre 2013)

La tête, c'est le meilleur du cochon !


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

--> Du cochon, Al Qaïda n'en veut pas ! ^^


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Pas à pas, on va loin dans un jour.


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

--> Un jour ou l'autre cette crapule, on l'écrasera !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Il écrasera tout le monde de sa lueur spirituelle.


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

--> Spirituelle était sa pensée


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

La pensée contraire est érotique.


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

--> Erotiquement vôtre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Votre vie quotidienne est votre temple et votre religion.


----------



## mistik (2 Septembre 2013)

--> Votre religion n'est pas la mienne et mon épouse est ma nation


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Une nation se sauve, elle ne se venge pas.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2013)

Pas de chocolat, pas de bras


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Septembre 2013)

Le bras vengeur de Dieu !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Dieu est-il croyant ?


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Septembre 2013)

Croyant ? bien sur, enfin...je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

Je crois en toi mon fils tu y arriveras.


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2013)

__ "_Y arriveras-tu un jour fils d'imbécile ?_" demanda Monsieur X 

__ "_Oui Papa !_" cria Toto


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

Toto le héros, bon film à regarder de toute urgence.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Septembre 2013)

Urgence de boire un café pour remettre la machine en pression


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

La pression consiste à devoir faire une chose pour laquelle vous n&#8217;êtes pas vraiment préparé.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Septembre 2013)

Paré à relacher la pression.


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2013)

--> La pression ? Ben y'a que du bon pour les psy en tout genre !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

Le genre humain vit grâce à quelques hommes.


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2013)

--> home Sweet Home


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2013)

Au menu ce midi, oeufs mayonnaise


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2013)

--> La mayonnaise prend vite avec ces nouveaux commis de cuisine


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

Une cuisine est toujours nouvelle quand elle est bonne.


----------



## thierry37 (5 Septembre 2013)

bon apétit, j'ai déjà trop faim !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

La faim est mauvaise conseillère.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Septembre 2013)

Con, c'est hier que tu ne devais pas procrastiner ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

Procrastiner : en finir avec cette mauvaise habitude !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2013)

mauvaise habitude que de se mettre à fumer


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

Fumer la pipe dispense de penser.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Septembre 2013)

Penser à panser 3 fois par jour nota le Toubib !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2013)

Tout bibelot doit disparaître !


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2013)

Dis Spar, être Romain te donne droit à une Vespa vintage ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2013)

Le vintage est très à la mode en ce moment et les appareils photo n'y échappent pas.


----------



## LeProf (6 Septembre 2013)

pas possible ?!!!??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Le possible est une matrice formidable.


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2013)

formidable époque que nous vivons là...


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2013)

--> Vivons-là cette journée comme si elle était la dernière


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Le dernier refuge contre les téléphones portables : les cabines téléphoniques.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2013)

--> "_Thèl et Fone niquent ta mère_" crièrent les gars de la cité


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Cité-dortoir, cité poubelle, Nuit et brouillard, lumières artificielles, Dans nos intérieurs d'infinie solitude, On rêve d'ailleurs sous d'autres latitudes.


----------



## jonson (7 Septembre 2013)

L'attitude de John envers Sally était révoltante.


----------



## bugman (7 Septembre 2013)

Révoltante, aussi, était (tain, j'parle comme Yoda) celle de Vincent envers Alexia.


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2013)

Alexia ne put se retenir de penser à John lorsque Sally lui parla de l'attitude révoltante de Vincent !! 
Malgré cela, tout le monde se calma lorsqu'Henry fit irruption !!


----------



## bugman (7 Septembre 2013)

Irruption d'un 'cul' tanné !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Un cul tant né en verra beaucoup.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2013)

--> On verra beaucoup plus de monde ce dimanche à la brocante


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

La brocante est le commerce d'objets usagés. Par métonymie, le terme désigne aussi les boutiques où se pratique ce genre de commerce.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2013)

--> Un commerce charnel s'établit entre la jeune dévergondée et le vieux PDG


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

Le PDG de Lenovo redistribue 3,25 millions de dollars à ses employés.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2013)

--> Ses employés étaient obséquieux envers le PDG


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Les PDG des géants du Web sont les stars de demain.


----------



## LeProf (8 Septembre 2013)

Demain est un autre jour.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Jour qui nous apporte finance, Est un jour de réjouissance.


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2013)

--> Les réjouissances sont pour demain car *merci ...*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Merci, je tâcherai d'en faire quelque chose.


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2013)

--> Chose sans maître : _res nullius res derelictae_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Res derelictae est une expression latine en droit qui désigne les choses abandonnées au premier occupant ou possesseur.


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2013)

--> Ses soeurs sont moins belles que celles de la voisine qui sont toutes blondes et peu farouches !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

Une farouche et triste superstition interdit de prendre des plaisirs.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2013)

Plaie Zirconnienne met plus longtemps à cicatriser que sur Klingon


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

Les Klingons sont, dans l'univers de fiction de Star Trek, une espèce extraterrestre originaire de la planète Kronos.


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2013)

--> Kronos est le plus jeune des Titans


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2013)

Titan et Iseult sont sur un bateau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Le bateau c&#8217;est la liberté, pas seulement le moyen d&#8217;atteindre un but.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Butin en poche,  François quitta la France en 2017.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2013)

Demi le 17, j'en prends bonne note et boirai une Spaten


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Tenace et courageux, Marcel attendait son tour pour recommencer le grand 8.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2013)

8 fois 2, 16 ! 8 fois 3, 24 !.... chantaient à tue tête les bambins.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Bains à remous et température réglables sont les avantages du spa.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Spa est une ville francophone de Belgique située dans la province de Liège en Région wallonne.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Ne prends les enfants du bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Sauvage est la proximité du sacré.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Crétin des Alpes !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Les Alpes c'est un pays profond où le ciel, fatigué d'être bleu, s'est allongé sur la montagne.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Ta gnole me va bien Patrick.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Patrick va m'en rechercher une autre et fissa.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Sa fiole était vide.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Vide ton esprit de toi-même.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Me prends pas pour un idiot.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Un idiot pauvre est un idiot, mais un idiot riche est un riche.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Chenapan va !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Va, vis et deviens


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Viens dans ma cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

La cuisine, c&#8217;est quand les choses ont le goût de ce qu&#8217;elles sont.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Son avion était en retard.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Le retard est la politesse des artistes ...


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Te prends pas la tête,  grand.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Grand parleur est peu consulté.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

T'es con ou tu fais semblant ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Tu fais semblant d'être hypocrite, c'est encore pire.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Pire que cela, je connais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

Pas à pas, on va loin dans un jour.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Journée de travail arasante ? Heureusement il y a la CGT.


----------



## mistik (10 Septembre 2013)

--> La CGT défend le travailleur syndiqué


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Se syndiquer c'est d'abord exprimer la volonté de ne pas rester isolé(e), d'être acteur(actrice) de son avenir, de prendre en mains ses affaires.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Faire et défaire c'est toujours avancer.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Avancer, cest reconnaître le temps. Et reconnaître le temps, cest accepter la mort.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Mordu par un chien, Lucien n'arrivait pas à courrier pour échapper aux SS.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Les SS ne lui ont laissé aucune chance, abattu.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Tu y crois toi,  en Jesus-Christ ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Le Christ sera toujours un mystère pour celui croit.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Crois tu que le Christ est vivant ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2013)

Vi vend ou échange boulier chinois contre iPhone 5S


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

5 S et puis une grande ligne droite avant d'atteindre le circuit.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Le circuit imprimé est un peu sexiste.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Te prendrais tu pas pour le petit Jésus ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Jésus disait : aimer ; l'église dit : payer.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Septembre 2013)

Payer pour ça ? Mais vous vous foutez de ma gueule !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2013)

Gueux, le jour de gloire est arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

Arriver mieux à une belle jeune fille que de tomber sur un monstre ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2013)

Mon Strumphgloff est délicieux, orgasmique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

Orgasmique à un tel point, je veux bien partager.


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

Partager mes orgasmes n'est pas donné à la première venue ! (non, non, non)


----------



## mistik (12 Septembre 2013)

--> Non d'un petit bonhomme, ce jeune homme rie comme une grosse pomme !


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

Pomme de rainette et pomme d'api...


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2013)

--> _Api_ est un dieu égyptien


----------



## thunderheart (13 Septembre 2013)

Heyyy Gipsy, un petit solo de guitare ! Jobi Joba


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Jobat, pour le job de votre vie.


----------



## LeProf (13 Septembre 2013)

Votre vie vaut la peine d'être vécue !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Être vécue comme la dernière des chances.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Septembre 2013)

Cela n'est pas utile.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

L'utile n'est pas vicié par l'inutile.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2013)

inutile de faire le beau, il faut gagner, épicétout !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Tout obtenir afin de pouvoir tout mépriser.


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Mais priser, est-ce aussi dangereux que fumer ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Septembre 2013)

fumer permet parait-il de se donner une certaine allure


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Allure Homme de Chanel.


----------



## bugman (15 Septembre 2013)

Chanel (5), comme fumer coute bien cher !


----------



## LeProf (15 Septembre 2013)

Cherches bien et tu trouveras le bonheur.


----------



## bugman (15 Septembre 2013)

Le bonheur est dans le "pas loin" !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Loin des yeux, loin du coeur.


----------



## jonson (16 Septembre 2013)

Du coeur il ne reste plus rien, une fois que l'amour la brisé.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Briser une femme, c'est encore la meilleure façon de l'attirer à soi.


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2013)

--> Soit tu coopères soit tu dégages !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

Dégage de certains êtres une séduction qui, favorisée par les circonstances, peut devenir irrésistible tout à coup !


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2013)

--> Coup du cou coucou et vole au-dessus d'un nid de coucous Pétula !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)

Petula Clark - La Nuit N'en Finit Plus.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Septembre 2013)

plus ça va et moins ça va !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)

Varions un peu les plaisirs.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Septembre 2013)

Les plaisirs de la chair vous conduiront en enfer !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)

Enfer chrétien, du feu. Enfer païen, du feu. Enfer mahométan, du feu. Enfer hindou, des flammes. A en croire les religions, Dieu est né rôtisseur.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2013)

Rôtisseurs de tous les jardins, divas des barbecues, amoureux de la merguez et de la chipolata aux herbes, unissez-vous dans un gigantesque maëlstrom


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

Un maelstrom, ou malstrom, est un puissant tourbillon qui se forme dans la mer ou dans un fleuve.


----------



## LeProf (23 Septembre 2013)

"Fleuve noir" ..... tu connais ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2013)

Connais-toi toi-même, mais pas trop.


----------



## LeProf (23 Septembre 2013)

Trop d'infos tue l'info !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2013)

L'information est l'oxygène des temps modernes.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Septembre 2013)

Modern Times, Bar is open


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

Open à toutes les propositions elle me l'a dit.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Septembre 2013)

Dit moi quelque chose s'il te plait.


----------



## LeProf (25 Septembre 2013)

Plaisirs de la nuit, plaisirs des sens.... en fin de compte, l'homme reste un être charnel.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Septembre 2013)

Elle t'attends c'est sur, court la chercher.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

Chercher conseil, c&#8217;est aller à la fontaine du savoir.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2013)

ça ! voire un peu plus mais rien de moins tangible


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Septembre 2013)

tangible en verlan ça donne "bleu gitan" (belle couleur au demeurant !)


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2013)

Deux Meuhs rendent heureuses nos amies les vaches


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

La vache connaît son berger, mais pas son propriétaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Septembre 2013)

Terre promise à un avenir désastreux.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Un avenir désastreux pour celui qui croisera la route de Billy the Kid.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2013)

Qui de nous deux est le plus smart, swag ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Le swag a tué le style.


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2013)

--> Le stylo en or massif de Marc était très envié par ses collègues de boulot


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Le boulot ennuyeux, vous le faites mieux au bureau.


----------



## mistik (26 Septembre 2013)

--> Au bureau c'est un véritable bourreau de travail, à la maison un vrai cornichon et au lit ... n'en parlons même pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

Le pastis, c'est comme les seins. Un c'est pas assez et trois c'est trop.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Septembre 2013)

Trop de messages tue (tuent ?) les messages


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2013)

Le message de Gandhi, de Mandela, de Martin Luther King (...) C'est un message d'espoir dans la capacité des sociétés modernes à dépasser les conflits par une compréhension mutuelle et une patience vigilante.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Septembre 2013)

Lentes et poux sont l'apanage de nos chers têtes blondes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Une blonde s'il vous plaît patron !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Septembre 2013)

Patron, s'il vous plaît, une Guinness !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

La Guinness, bière Irlandaise de type stout.


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

--> _Où t'es, Papa où t'es ?_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

T'es devant ton PC avec encore ton site bizarre.


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

--> "_Bizarre Maman le site que Papa regarde tous les soirs dans son bureau, il y a des filles toutes nues et des hommes qui ont leur quéquette dans la zézette des nénettes !_" dit Toto à sa mère qui devint toute rouge ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

Le rouge est particulièrement bien assorti aux marrons. Il se marie également très bien avec le blanc et le noir.


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

--> Noir est mon cur rempli d'amertume !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

L'amertume finit par tuer.


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2013)

--> Tuer Hitler fut une mission donnée aux services secrets britanniques durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale mais qui ne fut jamais réalisée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)

Réaliser cent utopies pour que les espoirs dépassent enfin la nostalgie.


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2013)

--> La nostalgie d'un monde ancien à jamais oublié


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)

Oublier est le grand secret des existences fortes et créatrices.


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2013)

--> Créatrice de mode, grande couturière française Coco Chanel est célère pour ses créations de haute couture et de parfum


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2013)

Le parfum des déesses berce la paresse des défunts.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Septembre 2013)

Dès fin octobre, je reprends des vacances


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2013)

Les vacances : des loisirs qui se répètent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2013)

Comme une sorte d'écho...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2013)

Echo : manque un peu d&#8217;esprit de repartie.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2013)

partira-t'il à l'heure demain


----------



## jonson (30 Septembre 2013)

Demain est un autre jour.


----------



## mistik (30 Septembre 2013)

--> "_Un autre jour vient à peine de se dévoiler avec sa couronne dorée parsemée de légères guirlandes de cotons baignant dans une mer bleue sombre_" dixit Mistik


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Mistik membre depuis le 7 avril 2010.


----------



## jonson (1 Octobre 2013)

2010 l'année où l'Espagne a remporté sa première coupe du monde de football.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Football : Opium de l&#8217;électeur. On se shoote comme on peut.


----------



## mistik (1 Octobre 2013)

--> On peut beaucoup plus que l'on ne pense !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Pensez à vous avant qu'on ne vous pense.


----------



## mistik (2 Octobre 2013)

--> "Panse-moi vite, je me meurs !" cria ce vieux con


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)

"Con" exige un adjectif qui l'accompagne. Le vrai con, le sale con, le petit con, le pauvre con, etc. Sinon ça ne veut rien dire.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Octobre 2013)

Dire qu'avant j'étais con, mais ça c'était avant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Avant tout le théâtre est une cérémonie.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2013)

Serre et Monique trouvera que tu as perdu ton bide


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Bide est le mot basque désignant chemin.


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2013)

--> Maintes fois apprise, la poésie était récitée sans aucune erreur par cette jeune fille


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Une fille mère n&#8217;enfante pas de fille à papa !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Octobre 2013)

Pas pas mais trop ou galop


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Au galop ! Jouir, vivre ! Nous sommes mortels !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Octobre 2013)

Mortel ! Cela me fait penser à l'excellent film de Pierre Jolivet, "Simple mortel"


----------



## jonson (4 Octobre 2013)

Mortelles comme peuvent l'être certaines méduses.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

La Méduse est une frégate française devenue célèbre par son naufrage survenu le 2 juillet 1816 au large des côtes de Mauritanie.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2013)

de Mauritanie ou je passe quelques jours, je vous envoie ce message


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Message au peuple souffrant de Cuba.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2013)

"j'aime vos cocktails !"
par contre méfiance au sujet des barbus...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Un barbu sans barbe ? Avez-vous vu un poilu sans poil ?


----------



## mistik (5 Octobre 2013)

--> Il n'est plus là, il est dans la pièce à côté entrain de jouer sur son ordi à deux balles !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

La balle est folle. La baïonnette sait ce qu'elle fait.


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2013)

--> Elle fait des sketches à deux balles et 1 sesterce dans ce cabaret sans nom


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Le nom de Dieu a trop servi.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2013)

Serre vis avec ton gros tournevis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Le tournevis n&#8217;est pas le seul outil de politique économique.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2013)

Hey Cono ! Mick est dans les parages ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

Le parage des sabots: soins de la corne des ongulés en vue d'entretenir ou de rétablir les fonctions du sabot.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2013)

Beauté fatale dans les années 60, Brigitte Bardot a beaucoup perdue de sa superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

La Superbe est le cinquième album solo de Benjamin Biolay paru le 19 octobre 2009 chez Naïve.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2013)

Na ! Yves ne supportait plus que Benda lui assène des "Na" à longueur de journées


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Une journée sans vin est une journée sans soleil.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2013)

sans soleil
Et n'a même plus son ombre.
Infidèle compagne, elle s'en est allée
Refusant d'être esclave de ce vivant mort-né.


(Trust - le mitard)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Né sous le signe de la balance : Obèse.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2013)

Baise avec qui tu veux mais protège toi avec un préservatif.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Préservatif : accessoire de l'amour masqué.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Octobre 2013)

Masqué ? oui, il l'était mais je l'ai bien reconnu ce voyou, monsieur l'inspecteur !


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2013)

L'inspecteur fut fort déboussolé, larsqu'il vit débarquer le dernier né de MacG ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

MacG que l'on a bien du mal à reconnaître.


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2013)

Reconnaitrais-tu ton meilleur ami avec une cagoule ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

Cagoule pour le ski, le froid et le fun.


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2013)

Fun ou NRJ, ils servent la même soupe.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

La soupe n&#8217;est pas assez chaude si le cuisinier ne s&#8217;y brûle pas le doigt.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Octobre 2013)

Dois tu prendre le fils de ton patron avant d'aller au gnouff ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Le gnouf est une espèce animale de l'univers de Donald Duck.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2013)

Duck ! ça me fait penser au précédent surnom de mon pote Dude


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Dude, Where's My Country ? est un essai du documentariste américain Michael Moore.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2013)

elle m'ouvre la porte de sa chambre, j'y penetre le coeur battant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Battant sa femme il n'était plus un homme.


----------



## LeProf (9 Octobre 2013)

Ohm, Georg Simon de ses prénoms, était un physicien allemand.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

L'allemand est la langue dans laquelle je me tais de préférence.


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2013)

--> Ma préférence va vers la musique grunge


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

Le grunge est devenu populaire grâce à des groupes comme Pearl Jam et Nirvana.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Octobre 2013)

Nirvana ! Le rock est cyclique dirait-on : Elvis, les Stones, les Pistols, Nirvana ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Le nirvana s'avère difficile à expliquer, seuls ceux qui on rejoint ses rives, tels les bouddhas, peuvent le décrire avec le plus de précision.


----------



## LeProf (10 Octobre 2013)

Précisions faites, je trouve le monde actuel à chier...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Chier la nuit, je chie le jour, je chie partout, je chie toujours !


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Octobre 2013)

Jour, nuit.....où est la vérité et le bon moment pour tirer.


----------



## LeProf (11 Octobre 2013)

Tirer son coup, ça ne fait de mal à personne...


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Octobre 2013)

Ne prends pas cela pour une insulte.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

L'insulte est souvent l'argument final de celui qui ne trouve plus rien à dire.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Octobre 2013)

Dire qu'aujourd'hui nous sommes vendredi, le jour du poisson


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2013)

poisson pané ou poisson frit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

ah non, du poisson meunière


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Le poisson meunière tire son nom de la farine dans laquelle on le retourne avant de le faire frire, pour éviter qu&#8217;il ne se dessèche à la cuisson. Traditionnellement, on utilise de la sole.


----------



## LeProf (11 Octobre 2013)

Solstice d'hiver, c'est pour bientôt, non?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Non cogitant, ergo non sunt.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Suunto est une marque de montre cardio très connu dans le monde du fitness.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Le fitness est connu comme une activité sportive destinée à se maintenir en forme, à rester en bonne santé.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

T'es ouf ou quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Quoi de plus complet que le silence ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Cela n'est pas correct.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

La correction manifeste vaut mieux qu'un amour secret.


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2013)

Le secret n'est connu que lorsqu'il est partagé...


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Gééééérrrrrrrard, le pinard ça devrait être obligatoire !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Obligatoire mais alors seulement du bon !


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2013)

Bontempi, une marque d'une toute autre époque.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Une époque heureuse, c'est l'unanime capitulation.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2013)

capitulation des généraux et armistice signé dans la foulée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

La foulée désigne l'enjambée lors de la course à pied.


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

La course à pied est sport qui consiste à courir... à pied.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Le pied de la poule ne tue jamais ses enfants.


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2013)

Les enfants de la terre ne sont pas forcément ceux que l'on croit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Croix de bois, croix de fer, si je mens, je vais en enfer.


----------



## collodion (12 Octobre 2013)

enfermé dans les méandres de sa propre image.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Image, ma seule, mon unique passion.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Octobre 2013)

Sioniste il était, sioniste il restera, Benjamin restait droit dans ses bottes.


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2013)

Ses bottes sentaient le crottins.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)

Le crottin comme parfum, elle aime ça.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2013)

ça m'ennuie de te parler de ça mais


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)

Mais qui sans amour Existe ?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Octobre 2013)

Te v'la toi, allez rentre saloperie.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)

Saloperie de temps, encore un dimanche maussade.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Octobre 2013)

Mossad, Shabak et Aman sont les trois agences de renseignement Israélien .


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2013)

Lien du sang, lien du coeur, est-ce la même chose ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2013)

chose promise chose due


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

Du chaos naît une étoile.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Octobre 2013)

Hey toi le passant qui passe sans passer me voir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

Voir loin, parler franc, agir ferme.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Octobre 2013)

Ferme ta porte, il y a des courants d'air


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

Air vicié : air que l&#8217;on respire dans les maisons closes.


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2013)

--> Les maisons closes furent très prisées par les soldats et surtout par les officiers Allemands durant l'Occupation


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

L'occupation de l'humanité n'est qu'une entreprise universelle de démolition. Je parle de l'humanité mâle.


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2013)

--> Malhonnête fut sa réponse à la question posée par cette jeune fille séduite par ce mécréant


----------



## thunderheart (15 Octobre 2013)

Mais créant de belles images, tes yeux vont s'illuminer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

S'illuminer pour ta jolie silhouette musclée.


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2013)

--> Musclée juste ce qu'il faut, Arvania était encore plus belle que l'an dernier lorsque je l'ai croisée à l'aéroport avant de m'envoler à Exeter dans le Devon


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

Devons-nous être absolument heureux ?


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2013)

--> Etre heureuse est fondamental pour Elisa !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

Elisa, entreprise finlandaise du secteur des télécommunications.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2013)

Telle est comme Nike, Annick Assion aime chausser ses jolies baskets 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

Le basket, c&#8217;est bien ; parce que, vu l&#8217;état de la bouffe actuellement, je ne vois pas ce qui nous reste d&#8217;autre qu&#8217;un ballon à mettre dans un panier.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2013)

Pas nier, non, pas nier ! alors, tu accouches ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

Accouchement : Une telle douleur devrait être suffisante pour sauver le monde pour toujours.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Octobre 2013)

Tout jour commencé doit se terminer dans la bonne humeur


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Octobre 2013)

Meurs un autre jour !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2013)

Jour qui nous apporte finance, Est un jour de réjouissance.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2013)

Ray jouit sans se préoccuper du plaisir de Daisy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

Daisy Duck est un personnage de fiction de l'univers des canards créé par les studios Disney.


----------



## mistik (18 Octobre 2013)

--> Dis Nay, as-tu vu le chapeau pointu ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

Pointu comme un couteau, aiguisé comme une lame.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2013)

une lame qui s'enfonça dans dans un rocher fini par accoucher d'une légende


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

La légende est à mes yeux plus vraie que l'histoire.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2013)

Histoire de déconner un peu, où se cache la réserve d'eau potable sur un navire ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Octobre 2013)

Le navire, telle une frêle coquille, se brisa sur les rochers.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

La roche tarpéienne est près du Capitole.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Octobre 2013)

Le Capitole de Toulouse a été bâtit au temps des Capitouls


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2013)

--> Toulouse fut la capitale du Royaume Wisigoth


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

Goetlib était un fameux dessinateur de BD.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2013)

B. D. Wong a joué dans Oz notamment.


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2013)

--> Ment-il encore une fois cet espion venu du froid ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

Froid et humidité sont les marques de l'hiver.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Octobre 2013)

l'Hiver sera t il froid ? "Oui car homme blanc couper beaucoup bois" !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2013)

De bois noué courent grandes vendanges.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

Danger que de conduire en se bandant les yeux.


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2013)

--> Les yeux bleus de cette belle inconnue m'ont littéralement fait fondre sur place


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Place qui parlemente est à demi gagnée.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Et tu fais quoi contre les pellicules ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Pellicule, écran, caméra, projecteurs ou émotions. Quand les cinéastes parlent de ce qu'ils connaissent &#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Ce post et de plus en plus long à lire.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Lire un livre prêté lie.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Lie de vin ! Sa couleur était celle là, lie de vin.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Le vin entre et la raison sort.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

Sortir de ce jeu, l'arrangerait.


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2013)

--> Je resterais toujours ce que je suis


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Je suis athée, Dieu merci !


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2013)

--> Citons parmi tous les auteurs cyniques Diogène


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2013)

Diogène vivait dans un tonneau. De nos jours les personnes qui souffrent du syndrome de Diogène sont des personnes qui accumulent toutes sortes d'objet et de débris dans leur logement.


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2013)

L'eau, je mens si je te dis que l'on n'en a pas besoin pour vivre !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Vivre libre C'est souvent vivre seul.


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2013)

Seul l'amour compte.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Compte qui peut le temps perdu.


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2013)

Perdu dans les limbes de sa juvénile pensée, le nouveau-né sait-il qu'un jour il va mourir ?


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Octobre 2013)

Mourir pour des idées, d'accord mais de mort lente.....


----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2013)

Lente est l'agonie de la terre.


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2013)

--> La terrible nouvelle parvint aux oreilles de Victor Hugo, la noyade de sa tendre fille Leopoldine
*
*


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Octobre 2013)

Léopoldine Cécile Marie-Pierre Catherine Hugo est née le 28 août 1824 à Paris


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Paris finit toujours par vous nourrir.


----------



## LeProf (22 Octobre 2013)

Nourrir son esprit est aussi important que nourrir son corps.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Le corps conditionnne le raisonnement.


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

--> Mens-je si je te dis que comme ce fut le cas à l'époque de l'Antiquité romaine dans notre société moderne il faut encore du pain (CAF) et des jeux (à la TV et sur le net) afin de se prémunir de toute révolte du peuple ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Octobre 2013)

Peupliers de mon enfance, je me souviens de vos troncs tachetés


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

T'acheter me semble impossible alors pourquoi pas te louer ?


----------



## LeProf (22 Octobre 2013)

Lou est venue me voir hier soir.... je n'te dis pas comment la soirée s'est terminée !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Terminer terminer sers-moi une petite suze.


----------



## LeProf (22 Octobre 2013)

suzette ou suzon, des prénoms démodés ?


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Octobre 2013)

Des mots, des mots, rien que des mots, toujours des mots, encore les mêmes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

La même femme est presque toujours la même femme ; le même plat n'est jamais le même plat.


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

--> Plat est ce repas détestable et ce à la différence des jolies rondeurs de cette femme qui nous l'a servi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Servir est ennuyeux, mais pas plus qu'être servi.


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

--> Serviable était ce jeune homme, cela ne l'a pas empêché d'être viré par son goujat de patron


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Le patron constitue le plus gros obstacle à l&#8217;oisiveté au bureau.


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2013)

--> Un bureau sans patron c'est comme un patron de couture sans couturière !


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2013)

Couture hier, ménage today


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Today, également connue sous le nom The Today Show, est une émission de télévision matinale américaine, diffusée depuis le 14 janvier 1952 sur NBC.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Octobre 2013)

Haine Bissel ! Cri de désespoir et de haine pour tous ceux qui n'aiment pas faire le ménage


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2013)

Mais nage !!! ça t'évitera de couler !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Couler une dalle, tirer une chape.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Octobre 2013)

Chaplin, de son prénom Charlie


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Octobre 2013)

Charlie, Charlie,...Mais où est Charlie ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Charlie Parker quel saxophoniste !


----------



## mistik (24 Octobre 2013)

--> Te fais pas chier avec ce loustic, zigouille-le dès qu'il réapparaîtra !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

Il réapparaîtra comme un homme poisson et reviendra sur sa décision.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Octobre 2013)

Des Sizions vont attaquer la planète


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

La planète fourmille de criminels qui fuient leur châtiment.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Octobre 2013)

Châtiment et crime ou l'inverse, c'est plus logique !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

La logique ne s'attendrit pas.


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2013)

--> Passablement défoncé après avoir passé une nuit à boire comme un trou, John ...


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2013)

John LeRouge est un criminel traqué par Patrick Jane dans la série "Le Mentaliste".


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2013)

--> Liste bien tout ce que l'on doit faire avant de partir en vacances


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2013)

En vacances John a bu comme un trou lors d'une sortie et se trouvera au poste de police après un contrôle d'alcoolémie.


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2013)

--> Alcool et mie de pain permet de calmer toute révolte populaire, Sire !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

Sire, l'avenir est à Dieu ! A chaque fois que l'heure sonne, Tout ici-bas nous dit adieu.


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2013)

--> A dieux on est plus fort qu'un seul tu l'auras mon fils de fer barbelé !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Le fil de fer barbelé, symbole du mal politique.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Tiques et puces, le mal de nos bêtes adorées.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Adore plutôt le soleil levant que le soleil couchant.


----------



## jonson (27 Octobre 2013)

Couchant sur des feuilles blanches son mal être, tout en se couchant sur le canapé pour une promotion, la belle n'arrive plus a se regarder dans le miroir.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Miroir, mon beau miroir, peux-tu le dire qui est la plus jolie ?


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

--> Lie et relie ces volumes pour qu'une fois assemblés ils soient lisibles par la communauté des lecteurs qui lient les livres comme tu mangerais du chocolat par carrés entiers !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Entièrement nue sous son manteau elle était d'une beauté fatale.


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

--> Fatal est le corps dénudé d'une femme aux rondeurs parfaites et exquises


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Exquises fut le baiser qui me fût donné par Eloïse.


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

--> Oye se plaignit d'une brusque douleur au bas du dos, sans doute les suites de son labeur dans les vignes du Prince Louis passionné de vin et viticulteur hors pair


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Père de la nation, François s'avança jusqu'au Panthéon.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Le Panthéon de Rome est un édifice religieux antique situé sur la piazza della Rotonda.


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2013)

--> Dante et son enfer


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Enfer et damnation, je suis fais comme un rat !


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2013)

--> "Raciste !" vociféra l'étranger nouvellement arrivé en France à l'encontre des gendarmes venus le chercher pour l'expulser manu militari.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Milite Harry c'est tout ce qu'il te reste à faire pour tes droits.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2013)

Droite ou gauche, c'est la même chose


----------



## Powerdom (28 Octobre 2013)

Chose était petit selon Alphonse Daudet


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Alphonse Daudet grandit en Provence mais doit bientôt devenir maître d'étude à Alès pour subvenir au besoin de la famille.


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2013)

--> La famille est importante pour la Cosa nostra


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Cosa Nostra : L'histoire de la mafia Sicilienne.


----------



## mistik (28 Octobre 2013)

--> Lee et Neuh étaient des Boat-People


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

Les boat-people lancent un appel de détresse à l'Europe.


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

--> L'Europe ne veut plus de ce déferlement d'immigrés et freine des pieds pour limiter leur venu sur le sol bleu sur fond étoilé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

Les étoiles sont nos ancêtres ; nous sommes des poussières d'étoile : c'est une des grandes découvertes de l'astronomie contemporaine.


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

--> La haine n'est pas au service de la raison


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

La raison tue la passion.


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

--> Scion est le brin terminal d'une canne à pêche.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

La pêche est un sport étrange puisqu&#8217;elle n&#8217;empêche guère ceux qui surveillent leur ligne de prendre du ventre.


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2013)

--> Le ventre est notre second cerveau


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Un cerveau vide est la boutique du diable.


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

--> Le Diable signe toujours ses méfaits par le nombre suivant : 666


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

666 est le nombre du malin dans la Bible.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

La Bible ne fait pas le moine.


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

--> Ne pas faire le pitre est assez difficile pour moi


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Octobre 2013)

Moi, toi, eux...nous sommes tous concernés !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Un concerné n&#8217;est pas forcément un imbécile en état de siège pas plus qu&#8217;un concubin n&#8217;est obligatoirement un abruti de nationalité cubaine.


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

--> Une benne à ordures tu auras Gaël mon fils à la Noël


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Noël au balcon, enrhumé comme un con.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

Contribuable de France, unissez vous contre le matraquage fiscal.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Fiscal est une municipalité de la comarque de Sobrarbe, dans la province de Huesca, dans la communauté autonome d'Aragon en Espagne.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Octobre 2013)

Est ce pas la gnole qui fait le poivrot ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Ce poivrot est un sacré picoleur, pochard, pochtron, ivrogne, alcoolo ! Il a l'habitude de se saouler, c'est donc un saoulard (ou soûlard ou soulaud ou soûlot).


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2013)

--> C'est le lot de tout être vivant et de tout être humain que de finir en poussière !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2013)

Hier encore, j'avais 20'ans.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

An : un élément du fardeau du vieillard.


----------



## LeProf (31 Octobre 2013)

Le vieillard n'avait plus de dent, mais cela ne l'empêcha pas de siroter allègrement son Colonel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Octobre 2013)

oh ! Lionel ! Tu tires ou tu pointes ?


----------



## LeProf (31 Octobre 2013)

Pointes-toi vite fait... faut qu'on planque le matos, va y avoir une descente de keufs !!


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Une descente de keufs qui a mal tournée et c'est toute la cité qui s'embrase.


----------



## LeProf (31 Octobre 2013)

Sans brasier point de feu !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Au feu de la passion, on peut risquer de se brûler les ailes ...


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Les ailes... on me les a cassées, quand j'ai fait preuve d'ambition.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

L'ambition ne vieillit pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Octobre 2013)

Pas vu pas pris !


----------



## LeProf (31 Octobre 2013)

Pris au dépourvu, pas après pas, l'homme avance vers sa finitude.


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Finitude qu'il atteindra au moment de sa mort.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

La mort baptise aussi.


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Aussi sec il est parti sans demander son reste.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

Le reste s'obtient lors de la division de deux nombres qui ne sont pas dans un rapport entier.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Entièrement recouvert de merde, Marcel était tombé dans une fausse d'aisance.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

L'aisance est exigeante et ne cherche qu'à s'accroître : la misère se partage.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Ta gestuelle est parfaite mais essai d'être plus aérien.


----------



## LeProf (1 Novembre 2013)

"ahhhhhhhh, et rien ne vaut un bon Picpoul pour accompagner ta douzaine d'huitres !!!" s'exclama le comparse de celui qui voulait manger des huitres.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

L'huître, elle aussi, a des ennemis.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Mi Fa Sol, La Si Do, gratte moi la puce que j'ai dans le dos.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Dos tourné, langage changé.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

J'ai quelque chose de pointu qui me rentre dans le cul rose


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

Cul sur la selle, pensées au ciel.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Novembre 2013)

Elle me demande de l'amener chez Zara.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2013)

Zara...Toustra ?


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Travailler c'est trop dur et voler c'est pas beau....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Beau chemin n'est jamais long.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Longtemps, je t'ai attendu avec mes bonbons


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Les bonbons gâtent tout, même l&#8217;enfance.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Ce point est une certitude.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

La certitude provient d'une vision tronquée.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Et voilà encore une idiotie de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

Plus vieux est le bouc, plus dure est sa corne.


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2013)

--> Des cornes, Marie en avait tout autour de sa tête et même de la tête aux pieds avec son mari volage ... quel drôle de ménage !


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Novembre 2013)

Corne de brume me casse les bur... oreilles


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2013)

mistik a dit:


> --> Des cornes, Marie en avait tout autour de sa tête et même de la tête aux pieds avec son mari volage ... quel drôle de *ménage* !





pepeye66 a dit:


> *Corne* de brume me casse les bur... oreilles



Mais dis donc, quel est le rapport avec "*ménage*" ? 

--> Au rayon gamma suspend ta radioactivité gamma et toi diffusion Compton dis nous où est ton photon gamma ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma mère m'a dit "va te faire couper les cheveux".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Mes cheveux tombent. Mes poux n'ont plus rien pour se retenir.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Tenir le rampe et une expression du show bizz.


----------



## LeProf (3 Novembre 2013)

"Bizzz Bizzz" faisait la mouche avant que je ne l'écrase.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ecrase gros ! Dis San Antonio à Beru.


----------



## LeProf (3 Novembre 2013)

.be .ru que sont-ce ces abréviations ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Sion est une ville Suisse.


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2013)

--> Se répandre en fadaises ridicules


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Le point final de la phrase, permet de savoir que c'est la fin de elle-ci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Celle-ci était d'une importance capitale.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Novembre 2013)

Capitale de la France, Paris est une ville très visitée !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

Thé ou café ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Le café est un breuvage qui fait dormir quand on n&#8217;en prend pas.


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2013)

--> Pas à pas j'avançais vers le chemin de la connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

La connaissance des mots conduit à la connaissance des choses.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Les choses de la vie, comme disait Coluche.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Coluche : C'est l'histoire d'un mec ...


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Mais,  que fais tu derrière cet isoloir ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

L'isoloir universel ? La globalisation du scrutin secret au XIXe siècle.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Le voile de la corruption est levé, tremblez escrocs !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

L'escroc est un farceur ironique qui se joue de la distraction, de l&#8217;impertinence, de la naïveté ou de la nervosité de ses contemporains.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Hein ? Tu vas le faire ce devoir de géométrie !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

La géométrie n'est pas vrai, elle est avantageuse.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Avantageusement seyantes les rayures me vont à ravir.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Ravir tes collègues du bureau après ton retour de wacansses


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Ce sont des fautes d'orthographe non ?


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2013)

--> On n'est pas encore prêts à gagner ce championnat !


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

N'as tu pas fait l'effort de le rencontrer.


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2013)

--> Très remonté contre Alexandre, Valentin lui asséna un coup de poing qui l&#8217;arrêta net dans ses injures racistes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Un raciste, quand il commande un "Black & White", demande deux verres séparés.


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2013)

"_deux verres séparés_" : Corentin you are the best !

--> Séparés, ma soeur et mon beau-frère narrêtaient pas de s'injurier vertement même dans l'espace public


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Le public aime souffrir par procuration.


----------



## LeProf (5 Novembre 2013)

Pro curation, le médecin ne reste pas avare de médication.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Une médication adéquate est nécessaire pour ce fou dangereux.


----------



## jonson (5 Novembre 2013)

Dangereux il l'était, car échappé d'un asile d'aliénés.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Les aliénés sont toujours reconnus par les psychiatres au fait qu&#8217;après l&#8217;internement, ils montrent un comportement agité.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2013)

A giter comme ça, tu vas ramasser une gamelle


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Ma gamelle, ma gamelle 
Je naurai plus ma gamelle 
Ma game-e-elle 
Ma gamelle, ma gamelle 
Quelle santé pour ma gamelle 
Ma game-e-elle 
[Sa gamelle, sa gamelle] 
[Ya plus rien dans sa gamelle] 
[Sa game-e-elle] 
Elle nest plus à son fourneau 
Et je pars à mon boulot 
Sans game-e-e-elle


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2013)

Elle a la peau couleur du soleil
Elle a le secret des abeilles
Elle sait comment faire des enfants


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Enfant : fruit qu'on fit.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Novembre 2013)

Fit si bien qu'il n'en fit plus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Plus souvent on meurt, plus intensément on vit.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Novembre 2013)

Vit, croque la vie à pleines dents !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Dent : ne sent absolument pas des pieds quand elle se déchausse.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Novembre 2013)

Des choses connues et d'autres moins connues forment notre quotidien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

Le quotidien s&#8217;invente avec mille manières de braconner.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Né de père et mère inconnu, Marcel était un nain satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Satisfait ou gâteux, c'est bien pareil. Quand on n'a plus envie de rien, autant être gâteux.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Novembre 2013)

Gars ! Te tortures pas l'esprit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

À esprit libre, univers libre.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Lit breton avec porte incorporée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Incorporé et sensible : Le Temps Retrouvé De Raoul Ruiz.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Rue Isabelle Adjani à Corbeil-Essonne.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Et sonne, vienne l'amour.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Novembre 2013)

L'amour du travail bien fait caractérise le bon ouvrier !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)

L&#8217;ouvrier qui veut bien faire son travail doit commencer par aiguiser ses instruments.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2013)

Mens tu à tes parents pour sortir le week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)

Week-end : profiter du week-end pour travailler un peu, se promener en débraillé, s&#8217;efforcer de ne pas manger.


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2013)

--> Ne pas manger de très bonnes choses s'avère quasi impossible en France !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas totalement si tu vas dans un Fast Food tu bouffes de la merde.


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2013)

--> Bouffer de la merde est *quasi* impossible en France


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)

France : La passion est ici une vertu.


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2013)

--> Vertueuse était cette jeune Comtesse de Savoie


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Vois comme elle a un jolie minois.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Minois ? Un prénom ? Quelle déchéance.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Dech et Hanss sont sur un bateau, Dech tombe à l'eau devient un de cujus, Hanss devient-il le propriétaire du navire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

À navire brisé tous vents sont contraires.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Contrairement à ce que tu penses, cet homme a beaucoup collaboré avec les nazis d'où sa richesse apparue après guerre


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Guère de juif sont revenu des camps de concentration.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

La concentration est la faculté qui crée les as, les surhommes.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Me prends tu pour un benêt ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Benêt, qui cuit un oeuf, benêt qui espère en manger.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai un truc pointu qui me rentre dans le cul.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Culotté était ce garçon draguant sans cesse les gonzesses et toujours prêt à leur tomber dessus


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Suce le baton, c'est du sucré.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Créons tous ensemble les conditions de notre succès


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

Notre succès nous l'acquérons à la force de nos convictions et à la sueur de nos fronts.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Frontière du sud avec L'Espagne.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> L'Espagne, d'un point de vue touristique est très intéressante à visiter mais économiquement parlant on évitera de s'y investir ... finalement peut être un peu beaucoup passionnément comme la France !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

En France tout revers a sa médaille.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Allions-nous afin de gagner au plus vite cette bataille


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Taillefine est une marque de yaourt


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Les yaourts séduisent par leur goût et leurs bienfaits.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Fais-toi plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Plaisir non obtenu vaut mieux que plaisir comblé.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2013)

--> Comblez rapidement vos lacunes jeune homme si vous souhaitez obtenir votre Baccalauréat avec mention


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Sion,  ville Suisse du Valais.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Le valet du diable fait plus qu&#8217;on ne lui demande.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

De même,  quand tu mets ton doigt ici,  cela déclenche ceci.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Ceci est une chose que tu ne peux pas comprendre.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Prendre la main d'un enfant et l'emmener vers demain.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Demain il sera trop tard. Vis aujourd'hui !


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

--> Aujourd'hui ou demain il sera très vite interpellé par la Police


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

La police est sur les dents, celles des autres, évidemment.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Mentir est une action punie par l'église.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

L'église ne reconnaît qu'une sorte de laïcs : les siens.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

Les siens étaient cachés sous l'armoire.


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

--> Moire Emmanuel est un chanteur, compositeur et acteur _französisch_



*[COLOR=#0] 
[/COLOR]*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Französische Sprache, la langue française est jolie.


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

--> Jolie : _schön_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

Schön comme le magazine ?


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2013)

--> Périodique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Périodique, périodique ce n'est pas le jeu sans fin.


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2013)

--> Sans faim il n'y a pas de révolution et _mistikement_ parlant cent erreurs sont plus graves qu'une seule !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Seul. En mauvaise compagnie.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2013)

Compagne idéale, elle me servit une sublime Guinness


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2013)

Ness fut le célèbre inspecteur qui fit tomber Al capone.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Al Capone et la guerre des gangs.


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2013)

Les _gangs bangs_ du sieur Bernasconi étaient-ils plus appréciés que ceux du sieur DSK ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

DSK va donner une leçon de «leadership» à Séoul.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

C'est où le prochain meeting ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Le prochain meeting aura lieu dans ta chambre.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Novembre 2013)

Chants Bretons sous les portiques


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2013)

--> Les tiques de Monsieur Tong étaient très connus de la famille Tang


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

Tang,  était le nom d'un jus de fruit en poudre.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

Poudre de perlimpinpin, les mots naissaient de la vapeur, cette vapeur qui ne vous suit pas au-delà du seuil de la salle de bains.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

Ben dis donc, tu y va pas avec le dos de la cuillère.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2013)

La cuillère dans le pot de confiture quel régal !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

Galerie d'Art Moderne.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2013)

Le moderne se contente de peu.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

Peus-tu te pousser tu me cache cette magnificence !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

Le Magnificent Mile est une portion de Michigan Avenue dans le centre de Chicago.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Go go go, cria le lieutenant Miller à ses parachutists qui sautaient sur Phnom Phen.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Phnom Penh était surnommée la "Perle d'Asie" dans les années 1920.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Vaincu par la fatigue Marcel, s'étendit sur son lit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Lit. Table de multiplication.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Multiplication des pains, miracles....furent les faits de Jesus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Jésus annonçait le royaume et c'est l'église qui est venue.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Novembre 2013)

Nu comme un ver, Felix cherchait à se cacher parmi les ronces.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2013)

les ronds se faisaient rares en cette fin de mois


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Au mois de juin et de juillet qui se marie, fort peu fait.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Novembre 2013)

Peu fait, peu gagné, c'est la règle !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Une règle d&#8217;or : faire peu de choses.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Novembre 2013)

Faire peu de choses, c'est peu travailler et donc peu gagner, c'est compris ?  D)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

C'est compris mais c'était pas gagné.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Novembre 2013)

Pas gagné ? Pffft, c'est si peu de choses !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

Chose défendue, chose désirée.


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2013)

--> Très désirée était cette jeune fille dans le cur de tous ces jeunes hommes bien montés !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Novembre 2013)

Mon thé ce matin était un Grand Yunnan


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2013)

Le Yunnan est une mosaïque linguistique.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2013)

linguistique est un mot difficile pour débuter une phrase


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2013)

Une phrase bien écrite est celle dont on ne saurait enlever une syllabe sans fausser la mesure de la phrase.


----------



## matacao (21 Novembre 2013)

--> La phrase du jour est: lopinion accepte de ne pas savoir mais se permet de juger.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2013)

juger n'est pas une chose facile


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Facile de poser la question difficile.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Le doigt sur le plis du pantalon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

Le pantalon qu&#8217;elle portait était si moulant que je pouvais à peine respirer.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

Raie de lumière au milieu de la nuit.


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2013)

--> Nuitamment, il commis un vol !


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Vol de Nuit, fût le titre d'un de ses romans.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

Le roman doit détruire les certitudes.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

De ma vie, je n'ai vu pareil forfaiture.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

Forfaiture, en droit féodal : grave manquement.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Novembre 2013)

Grave manquement aux ordres, il s'est fait mettre au trou.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Où vas-tu de ce pas démoniaque ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2013)

Des mots ! Niack Niack Niack


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

N'y hackeur, N'y pirate, il n'y avait personne dans ce hotcafé.

MP : @Pepeye66, j'essai me corriger, je partais sur la dernière syllabe.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2013)

Si l'abbé fait un peu trop le con, on va lui couper les roupignolles :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Roues, p'is gnôle, ne font pas bon ménage.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Un ménage n'est plus un ménage lorsque c'est le chien qui apporte les pantoufles et la femme qui aboie.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

Ah ! boit ! Si tu ne veux perdre ton humour.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2013)

Humour du matin près de la machine à café ...


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2013)

--> Fais-le toi-même le café !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2013)

le café m'empêche de dormir.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

Dormir peu, mais dormir bien et le summum chez un insomniaque.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

L'insomniaque rêve d'une défaillance de la conscience qui lui permettrait de dormir comme l'acrobate rêve d'une défaillance de la pesanteur qui lui permettrait de ne jamais retomber.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

Retomber en enfance, tel est le rêve de tout être humain.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

Tout être humain ne pense pas comme cela.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2013)

Cela te prouve bien, que tu te trompes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Trompe-moi sur le prix, ne me trompe pas sur la marchandise.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Novembre 2013)

La marchande Isabelle, appela son fournisseur de bière.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

La bière est la preuve que Dieu nous aime et veut que nous soyons heureux.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2013)

Heu, retournes toi un peu que j'admire ta jolie croupe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Jolie croupe et bon caractère, exceptionnel ...


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2013)

--> Exceptionnellement bon ce beaujolais nouveau 2013 !


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2013)

Demy, le très estimé réalisateur de nanards ^^


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2013)

Nanard, c'est pas le surnom donné à Tapie par les guignols ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Guignol est une marionnette à gaine française créée à Lyon vers 1808 par Laurent Mourguet.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Novembre 2013)

Laurent Mourguet, Laurent Mourguet, ... c'est pas lui qui a créé Guignol ?


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2013)

--> De la gnôle ? Oui, c'est de la gnôle qu'il nous faut !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Novembre 2013)

Faudrait voir à s'arracher un peu les doigts.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2013)

Doux à la St Saturnin, rêche à la Saint Glin Glin


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

La Saint Glinglin semble être née vers 1897 suite à la déformation du mot seing (signal).


----------



## thunderheart (28 Novembre 2013)

Signal, le dentifrice à bandes rouges et blanches


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Sa blancheur n'était pas naturelle, elle faisait peine à voir.


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2013)

--> Avoir de la chance en gagnant au Loto


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Le loto, c&#8217;est un impôt sur les gens qui ne comprennent pas les statistiques.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Novembre 2013)

Statistiques, donnez-moi une martingale ...


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2013)

--> Un gale ? Non, on dit la gale ou encore dénommée scabiose !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

Scabiose c'est toujours plus joli comme nom.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

Nom de Nom, s'écria Marcel en s'apercevant de l'erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

L&#8217;erreur est humaine. Persévérer est diabolique.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

Diabolique fût l'idée de Oppenheimer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Oppenheimer est un patronyme d'origine allemande, dérivé de la ville d'Oppenheim dans le palatinat du Rhin.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

Rhin-Meuse est un bassin de l'Est de la France.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

La France est prospère grâce à Lourdes et Pigalle.


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2013)

--> Pie Gall et Smith Houston sont partis à l'aube.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Aube Dorée,  est le nom d'un groupuscule Néonazi Grecque.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

En Grèce, on a envie de se baigner dans le ciel.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Le ciel est bleu et la mer belle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Belle est ta phrase !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Ta phrase est belle, quand tu l'as dit tout bas.


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Décembre 2013)

Tout bas, là, dis que tu l'as


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

As de pique - Des quatre as, le plus mal fichu.


----------



## mistik (1 Décembre 2013)

--> Fichu comme une flèche de cacatois


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Le cacatois est une voile se trouvant au sommet d'un mât.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Décembre 2013)

Au sommet d'un matelot se trouve le pompon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2013)

Un pompon est une boule en laine que l'on retrouve sur un bonnet ou un képi.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2013)

Quai Pi est la version grecque du quai 9 3/4 pour se rendre à Poudlard


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Décembre 2013)

Poudlard, c'est bien après bricotruc, sur la route de champoigneux et avant d'entrer dans fouilly-les-oies ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2013)

les oies ont plus de chance que les dindes en fin d'année


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2013)

Année de givre, année de fruits.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2013)

Fruit d'hiver, le kiwi est cultivé prés d'Orthez.


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2013)

--> T'es chanceux mon gars !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Mon gars, il faudrait voir à pas trop me les briser !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2013)

Briser la glace, casser l'ambiance


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

L'ambiance techno battait son plein, dans cette technoparade.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

Le paradis n'est pas sur la terre, mais il y a des morceaux. Il y a sur la terre un paradis brisé ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

Brise et Febreze sont des marques de désodorisant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

Un désodorisant est un produit utilisé pour éliminer les mauvaises odeurs.


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2013)

--> Aude Heur était une petite Mamie pleine de gentillesse et d'amabilité avec son entourage


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

Les entourages définissent une structure uniforme.


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2013)

--> Formé à l'école de la convergence


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2013)

La convergence de deux droites donne un point.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2013)

Pointes ou tires, mais décides toi à la fin Boudiou


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Boudiou ! Mes pauvres enfants, faites bien attention !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2013)

Attention à ne pas coincer tes doigts dans la porte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Porte fermée, le diable s&#8217;en va.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Décembre 2013)

Va vis et deviens !


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2013)

Et deviens ce grand homme, que le monde attend.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Attendre est encore une occupation. C&#8217;est ne rien attendre qui est terrible.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Décembre 2013)

Terrible est le sort de celui qui attend, Libéré est celui qui n'attend rien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Rien ne tache et rien ne lave comme le sang.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2013)

Le sang du guerrier, coula dans la plaine.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Décembre 2013)

couds la dent, la plaie ne peut guérir sans cela


----------



## thunderheart (5 Décembre 2013)

Cela ne nous regarde pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2013)

Pas folle, la vache !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2013)

La vache ! tu as payé ça combien ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2013)

--> Combien de fois faudra-t-il te le répéter ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2013)

Répéter, répéter toujours répéter est le dilemme du répétiteur.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

Répétiteur Ethernet pour amplifier le signal


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2013)

Signalez-vous par des bienfaits si vous êtes riches.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2013)

Richesmonts c'est tellement bon


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonbons, caramels, esquimaux, chocolats ! Su :love:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Décembre 2013)

Sucettes à l'anis, comme celles qu'aimait sucer Annie ^^


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2013)

L'Annie est un sloop de type sandbagger construit en 1880 pour la compétition.


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2013)

--> Kon et Tssion sont des zonards


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

Des zonards des quartiers nord ont envahis le coeur de la ville.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2013)

Une ville finit par être une personne.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

Père sonne à porte, mère.


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Décembre 2013)

Apporte, merci


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

Mère ? Si je vais à Rio, tu viens avec moi ?


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2013)

--> Moa est une ville du Tchad


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Le Tchad attend toujours en vain son Mandela.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Demandez la Voix du Nord.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Décembre 2013)

Deux Mandela voient du Nord au Sud


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Deux Mandela voient du Nord au Sud






Sudistes et Nordistes se battaient pendant la guerre de sécession.


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2013)

--> La guerre de Sécession est dénommée en réalité The Civil War aux Etats-Unis


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Unis par le mariage et jusqu'à ce que la mort vous sépare


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Décembre 2013)

L'amor vous sépare de votre solitude


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Solitude de l'äme.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Ame, c'est bien là le mot qui a fait dire le plus de bêtises.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Bêtise d'enfant dure plus que leurs dents.


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2013)

--> Leur dentition est assez bonne !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Une bonne conscience est un doux oreiller.


----------



## mistik (8 Décembre 2013)

--> Aurh et Yer sont de petits lutins


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Décembre 2013)

De petits lutins, travaillait à confection des cadeaux.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

Cadeau de janvier Ingratitude de février.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2013)

Fait vriller ton tirebouchon et trinquons à cette nouvelle semaine ensoleillée qui commence


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

Commençons plutôt par le café.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Décembre 2013)

Qu'a fait cet homme pour être ainsi attaché ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2013)

attachez vos ceintures nous entrons dans une zone de turbulence


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Décembre 2013)

Février, mois de la Saint Valentin.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Février, mois de la Saint Valentin.



:mouais::mouais::mouais: Retard dans l'ascenceur

Valentine, elle avait de tous petits petons


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2013)

Lance-toi on ne sait jamais


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2013)

Va au diable avec toutes tes billevesées


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Décembre 2013)

Billevesées, mais oui ! Cela remplace le jeu du dernier mot !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2013)

mot d'amour trouvé sur mon bureau ce matin :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2013)

Matin heureux pour toi ce matin


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Décembre 2013)

Mates ainsi en coin qui te veut tant de bien


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bienheureux qui le seigneur adoube.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Décembre 2013)

Ah doux Bêlement de l'agnelet


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2013)

Laid comme un poux


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Poudre aux yeux que voilà


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)

Beau comme un camion


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Décembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Beau comme un camion




Vois là une réponse anachronique


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Anna Cro nique ta race dit-on dans ce quartier nauséabon, elle dit tirer au flan mais n'en fait pas moins commerce, comme sa mère, la maquerelle.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)

La maquerelle et sa maison de tolérance.


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

(facile) Ma querelle est telle que j'ai disloqué la margelle.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

"Mare gèle, cul se pèle" dicton Cantois.


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Quand toi, tu vois des pingouins dans les champs, hiver très méchant.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Mes champs sont plus grands que ceux du voisin, normal, il est pingre.


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

Pingre est l'homme qui vit sans dépasser ses revenus. Car ici on l'appelle magicien.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

Magicien il fût, magicien il reste, dans nos curs comme nos souvenirs n'est pas homme politique qui veut.


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

veut-il, petit gland sourd, naître à l'ombre du grand chêne paternel?


----------



## thunderheart (13 Décembre 2013)

Patère Nelly ! Passe moi une patère


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Décembre 2013)

Magie, scientologie ne sont que billevesées

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Ouah ça va vite !!!! 4 de retard, mea ma culpa !:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

Pater noster, du latin dans le texte


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

*Toasted * :rateau:
Pater noster...
*Re- toasted*
Texte en mains, tout droit, il ressemblait à un portemanteau.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

Portemanteaux ensanglantés, la scène de crime ressemblait plus à une boucherie qu'à un couloir d'école.


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2013)

Ecole pour apprendre la prose, mal la poésie.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

La poésie de La Fontaine, un enchantement.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

Un an chante mentalement le prisonnier muet de surprise qui vient d'être libéré par anticipation


----------



## momo-fr (14 Décembre 2013)

Hante ici passionnellement mais essuie tes sales pieds sur le paillasson.


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2013)

Paille à son cheval donne l'âne.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

Donne la neuve et garde l'ancienne.


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2013)

--> Ne pas regarder derrière soi mais devant soi


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

Sois réfléchi pour utiliser l'ensemble du dernier mot :love:


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Genre :

Ancienne et damnation !!! Merdum ma langue à fourché ! Je voulais dire "Enfer et damnation"&#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Nation fière, l'Afrique du Sud enterre Mandela.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

Afrique du Sud enterrement de la ségrégation ?


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Rappel des règles car ils y en a certains qui n'ont rien compris :
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chaque participant doit *commencer sa phrase* (ou sa question) par *le dernier mot du participant précédent.*

La phonétique est possible, comme "Tu vas bien Jean ?" -> "J'en ai marre" -> "Marabout"...

Tout mot, adjectif, verbe, adverbe, nom propre... y compris sigles, acronymes existants sont autorisés. Les phrases doivent comporter au moins 3 mots.
Les smileys ne comptent évidemment pas.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tu captes jp.pilet ?

Je reprend donc avec Christophe31 :

Ment de la bouche et tu veras ton nez s'allonger&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Rappel des règles car ils y en a certains qui n'ont rien compris :
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Chaque participant doit *commencer sa phrase* (ou sa question) par *le dernier mot du participant précédent.*
> 
> ...



Et ouiii y a lgtps que j'ai capté mais j'aime bien reprendre plusieurs des derniers mots quand je peut et même toute la phrase en transformant le sens ! plutôt que comme certains la dernière syllabe ! Navré de te contrarier :love: je ferai donc un effort et m'en tiendrai au dernier mot 

Ah ! longer les rives du Gange ou sinon : ça longe les frontières mais ne les franchit


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Franc ! Chiez sur les Germains


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Maintes fois sur le métier remet l'ouvrage.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

L'ouvrage va-t-il fâcher le censeur germain maintes fois ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Foix est une ville de l'Ariège.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

Harry est généralement un prénom anglo-saxon


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Harry ai-je réussi à voler avec le balai.

Toasted...

Saxons et Angles, peuples honnis des brittoniques.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Bats les tapis plus loin, Gertrude.


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Rude d'être "toasted".


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Toi Steed, tu le peux le faire,  mais avec l'aide de Madame Peel.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Toi Steed, tu le peux le faire,  mais avec l'aide de Madame Peel.


 :confuses:


Pilchards sont des poissons (harengs-Maqueraux ??) à la tomate


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Tomate, poivron et olives font l'ossature d'une bonne pizza.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Pizzaiolo il était, pizzaiolo il restera, même avec une tranche de poivron coincée dans sa glotte, se dit l'inspecteur Harry penché sur son cadavre.


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Cadavre, tu ne seras recouvert que par une seule pierre tombale.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Tom bat le record du monde si facilement que tous pensent qu'il s'est dopé, alors qu'il n'est que lui même : un surhomme.


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Surhomme; le nouveau sirop qu'il vous faut.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2013)

Faut se détendre et respirer calmement, ce n'est qu'un jeu ^^


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2013)

--> Un jeu de Monopoly pour calmer le petit, Miss Conolie !


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Conolie, récente ivresse garantie.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2013)

Garantie pur porc.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2013)

Porcupine Tree assure bien sur scène


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Scènes à nuées finales, tous ensemble des deux mains.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Mains dans les poches, bazard à l'air, il divaguait dans le quartier, quand la flicaille l'interpella pour atteinte aux bonnes m&#339;urs.


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Meurs! Lui dit le flic...Tout ta jeunesse est allée mourir déjà au bout du monde dans le silence de la vérité.
La vérité, c'est un agonie qui n'en finit pas... Le mieux était donc de sortir dans la rue, ce petit suicide. (L.F.C)


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Suis Cid est ferme ton clapet, on n'entend que toi alors que tu n'as pas 15 ans.


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Han! Perdu le coup de rein au fil des ans?


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Anticiper c'est déjà prévoir, rester serein c'est aussi garder l'espoir


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2013)

L'espoir fait vivre. Enfin, il paraît.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2013)

Il paraît que François a failli avoir des soucis à Bangui.


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

BanguiWood est la plus grande plateforme de diffusion de contenu numérique en Centrafrique.


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Cent à fric, ça veut dire que les autres sont innombrables? :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2013)

Innombrables, tels les grains de sable que tu foules innocemment avec tes pompes


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Pompe funébre cherche personne avec tact et humour pour fréquentes mises en boites.(P.D)
Trop sérieux s'abstenir.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2013)

s'abstenir de voter aux prochaines élections


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Et l'exionnaire.com tu connais ? Faut pas croire que tout ce que dit Google.


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Goût gueule car le plat est horriblement trop salé. Les papilles en bouche envahit par le chlorure de sodium, il vomit sur la table.


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Table est canapé compris disait l'annonce, mais ils ont oublié de dire "sans WC" les fumiers.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Décembre 2013)

Fumier de cheval pour potager égale légume à volonte


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

Volonté de nuire mon p'tit monsieur ? Vous allez en prendre pour votre grade, dit le policier.


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2013)

Paul? Y scier la branche... pis y s'est cassé la gueule quoi!


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

Quoi qu'en disent les moralistes, nous ne cherchons à connaître que parce que nous désirons jouir&#8230;

(Réaménagement d'une citation de Rousseau)


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2013)

Jouir divinement cela doit être quand on est tripoté par Dieu.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2013)

Dis ... Heu ... engage le jeu que je le gagne


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2013)

Gagne à savoir ce qu'il y a derrière le ligne d'horizon , gagne à savoir où le soleil s'en va.


----------



## mistik (19 Décembre 2013)

--> Va petit mousse, le vent te pousse ...


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Poux ce trouve ou puce y est, comme le dite chanson "une puce, un poux, assis sur un tabouret&#8230;"


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2013)

T'as bourré?
Quoi?
Je te demande si t'as bourré!
Ah!...Oui, oui, je t'en prie, prends une chaise.
Merci.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Merci mais non, j'ai déjà mon scaphandre. :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Décembre 2013)

Mon scaphandre prends l'eau au secours.....


----------



## rabisse (20 Décembre 2013)

Ce court message pour t'indiquer qu'il est temps de remonter.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Décembre 2013)

Remonter ? A non j'en ai marre de descendre


----------



## rabisse (20 Décembre 2013)

Descendre, c'est pareil que démonter.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2013)

des montées, j'en ai vu quelques une sur le tour de france


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2013)

Le tour de France par deux enfants, vous avez lu ? _O tempora o mores_...


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2013)

O Moresque dissimulée derrière ce moucharabieh


----------



## rabisse (20 Décembre 2013)

Mouche a rhabillé le visage que ce faux grain de beauté.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Décembre 2013)

Beau thé, vertueux ou complexe, tu me fais toujours penser qu'un bon café me sied mieux.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Décembre 2013)

Mieux, mieux, vous pouvez beaucoup mieux les kids et trouver la spécificité de mon précédent post


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Décembre 2013)

Poste donc dans le bon forum,  newbie !


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Décembre 2013)

Newbe, newbe On est toujours le newbe de quelqu'un !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2013)

Quelqu'un m'a dit que demain on rase gratis


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Décembre 2013)

Gratislava est-elle la capitale de la Glovaquie ?:mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Décembre 2013)

La Glovaquie et un pays imaginaire sortit du cerveau fécond de Powerdom.


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2013)

--> _Powerdom_ est-il un être imaginaire ou au contraire un être de chair et de sang ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2013)

de sang pur, bande de moldus que vous êtes


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Décembre 2013)

Vous êtes tous géniaux, je vous aime !


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

Je vous aime, même ceux que je ne kiffe pas.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Décembre 2013)

Passage réservé aux personnes de taille réglementaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2013)

Taille réglementaire de pantalon pour les officiers de marine.


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Décembre 2013)

Marines ton civet pour le réveillon


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Décembre 2013)

Le réveillon de Noël, c'est ce soir.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2013)

ce suarez fut un terrible dictateur Bolivien


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Décembre 2013)

Beau lit vient avec l'amour :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (26 Décembre 2013)

Le mourue est boune poisson


----------



## rabisse (26 Décembre 2013)

Poisson, dernier décan, ascendant: fox -terrier.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Décembre 2013)

Terrier de lapin donne crotte du matin


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2013)

Mâtin, la belle bête que voici


----------



## momo-fr (27 Décembre 2013)

Voici venu le temps des rires et des chants
Dans l'île aux enfants
C'est tous les jours le printemps
C'est le pays joyeux des enfants heureux
Des monstres gentils
Oui c'est un *paradis*


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2013)

--> Part Rady Van et ça


----------



## rabisse (28 Décembre 2013)

Et ça... c'est du poulet?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

Et ça.....C'est Dupoulaix, un homme affreux et ignoble.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Décembre 2013)

Ignoble il me plaît. C'est le sublime d'en bas. Quand il est vrai, il est aussi rare à trouver que celui d'en haut. Le cynisme est une merveilleuse chose, en cela qu'étant la charge du vice il en est en même temps le correctif et *l'annihilation*.

(emprunt détourné de Gustave Flaubert)


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

L'annihilation de la race humaine, c'est l'apocalypse.


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Décembre 2013)

La peau, Calypse, est fragile.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Décembre 2013)

Fragile était écrit en grosse lettre sur la caisse en bois que je venais de recevoir.


----------



## rabisse (28 Décembre 2013)

Recevoir le pouvoir, c'est un peu, comme pour un champ, recevoir la grêle. Pour les deux, l'important est de savoir si la culture, après, s'en remettra....
(Emprunt tout pourri à Evene.....:rose


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

S'en remettra-t-il ou passera-t-il de vie à trépas.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Décembre 2013)

Traits, pas, tous ces signes couchés en-dessous des phylactères


----------



## rabisse (30 Décembre 2013)

Fils lactaires sont le signe des champignons du genre basidiomycète.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2013)

cette fois la sortie s'avère difficile avec ce genre de mots


----------



## rabisse (30 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> cette fois la sortie s'avère difficile avec ce genre de mots



Bas idiot m'y cette théorie en pratique, la moitié du village disparue. 
Maux qui causérent bien des pleurs.


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

Pleure pas Powerdom.


----------



## momo-fr (30 Décembre 2013)

Power domicilié aux pays des vermeilles   :rateau:


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2013)

--> _Vairme_ et _Heille _s'en allèrent de _La Comté_ et bientôt disparurent de l'horizon


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Horizons lointains, titre d'une film avec la belle Nicole Kidman.


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2013)

--> Manuvre bien sinon ton camion va s'encastrer contre ce mur


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2013)

Mu remet le couvert, j'ai encore faim \o/


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

J'ai encore faim ! Renvoi le cuisinier à son piano.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Pianorama ou Méthode Rose, rien ne lui convenait, il restait sourd à toute *musique*.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Musique électronique de Anakronic Electro Orchestra.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark à fait le buzz en son temps, reste qu'OMD c'était un peu trop pop à mon goût, j'ai préféré des choses plus sombres à *l'époque*.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

L'époque est sujette au suicide en période *festive*.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

"Fest Yves !" lança, dans un français approximatif, le commandant Helmut Fritz, l'adjudant Yves Choubert s&#8217;exécuta sans broncher et lui apporta sa veste *kaki*.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Cas qui sort de l'ordinaire, n'est ce pas mon cher *Watson* ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Décembre 2013)

What a Son you are ! A real Son of Anarchy


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

Anarchy Reigns est un jeu vidéo édité par *Sega.*


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Ces gars là ne sont que des enfants de salauds, ils méritent ce qu'il leur *arrive*


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

A Rives en Isère, il y avait une *papeterie*.


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2013)

--> _Papeite_ et _Rye_ sont prêts à partir sur ce bateau mon cher Toto


----------



## thierry37 (1 Janvier 2014)

Findus décongelé. Ça t'ira ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Findus décongelé. Ça t'ira ?


Rien à voir avec le café va dessoûler ailleurs 

Toto Riina est un des membres les plus influents de la mafia *sicilienne*.


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2014)

Merci momo.fr !

--> Lienne est une rivière du Valais Suisse


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Normalement c'est TOUT le denier mot ou sa phonie qu'il faut reprendre.

Suis ce chemin et il te mènera à *l'Atlantide*.


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2014)

OK momo.fr

--> L'Atlantide est l'île d' Atlas


----------



## thierry37 (1 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Rien à voir avec le café&#8230; va dessoûler ailleurs&#8230;




Lol... petit temps de délai sur le forum iPhone.
Je répondais à celui-ci 



thunderheart a dit:


> Mu remet le couvert, j'ai encore faim \o/



---> Là, c'est bon, je suis plus bourré


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Bourrez vous la gueule, dessoûlez, il en restera toujours quelque chose, comme une incompréhension de ce monde *cruel* 

Les règles, c'est simple, c'est au tout début


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

Cruel est le retour du bâton, qu'on a lancé pensant que son chien allait le rattraper.


----------



## mistik (2 Janvier 2014)

--> Rattraper le temps perdu est chose difficile Monseigneur !


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Mon seigneur et le comte de Toulouse Raymond *VI*


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2014)

Ray, mon six coups va te faire quelques trous dans la peau.


Le compte de Toulouse. Arf Arf Arf


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Pot de peinture et pot de colle. Allez ! Attaquons notre *bricolage*.


De quoi parles tu Powerdom ?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Janvier 2014)

Arf ! Ce n'est vraiment pas facile de trouver un mot commençant par Arf ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Arf ! Que je suis fatigué de mon *réveillon.*


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2014)

mon réveillon à été très sage cette année.



a Christophe31
Le *comte* de Toulouse, avait des *comptes* dans le rouge en cette fin d'année


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Cette année, j'ai pris de bonnes *résolutions*.


@Powerdon, on va dire que c'était une erreur de frappe....:rose:


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Réseau Lution fut le seul réseau de trafiquants qui perdu sa marchandise dans cette *affaire*.


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

À faire tout un fromage de pas grand chose, on finit par en devenir chèvre.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Chèvre et chou qu'il disait ménager, en fait il ne savait qui il devait châtier, il finit par faire un infarctus du *myocarde*


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

Mis au quart de la surveillance de ce site, le sergent Garcia faisait sa ronde.


----------



## mistik (2 Janvier 2014)

--> Ronde et désuète était la voiture d'oncle Pedro


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Pedro, l'oncle Espagnol de *Mirza*.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2014)

Mirza ! Tiens ça me fait penser d'un coup à Nino Ferrer


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Ferrera le parrain du milieu *Marseillais*.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

Marseillais et flonflons, tout le village de Castellane était dans la rue pour fêter *l'évènement*.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Et vainement Marcel tenta de joindre Roland sur son *portable*.


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2014)

--> Port _Abble_ est un joli petit port de pêcheurs de l'Atlantide


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

de l'Atlantide à la science fiction il n'y a pas loin.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Janvier 2014)

Loue un Quad et va t'amuser dans les dunes


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2014)

--> "_Dunes, dunes, dunes_ ?", mais ce ne sont pas des "_dunes_" Toto mais des "_tunes_" !!!


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

Des tunes pour faire ce que je veux ? Chouette dés ce soir je joue au loto.


----------



## mistik (3 Janvier 2014)

--> Au Loto je ne fus jamais un grand gagnant mon cher D'Artagnan !


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

D'Artagnan avait une fille, le saviez *vous* ?


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2014)

Vous avouez, c'est encore le seul système de défense qui tienne *debout*.

(Emprunt détourné à Jean Cocteau - Orphée)


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

De bout en bout, vous vous êtes fait *avoir.*


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2014)

Avoir de lambition, changer dattitude, cest vous assurer daller dans le bon chemin, dy croire et tout faire pour y arriver, c'est source dénergie et vous permet de vous propulser dans la direction que vous vous êtes fixée, de vous dépasser sur un plan *professionnel*.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

Profession élitiste que possède les élèves de l'*ENA*.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2014)

L'ENADEP du Barreau de Paris, forme tous les personnels salariés des cabinets d*avocats*.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

A vos casernes, *soldat* !


----------



## rabisse (4 Janvier 2014)

"Sol d'avenir deviendra cette terre inconnue" se dit Christophe 31, tombant du bateau, la bouche pleine de sable.


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

--> Sablez, sabrez le champagne pittoresque armée française centrafricaine


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2014)

Cent africaines dansent. C'est le rythme et le mouvement qui sont au commencement de toutes choses.


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

--> Chausse la vie comme tu fais tes lacets et très vite tu te casseras la gueule mon fils !


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2014)

Fils de fer, fils de soie, fil de l'eau.
Tire, tisse, et nage.


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2014)

--> Nha Gérard était un sacré galopin !


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Galopin = la moitié d'un *demi*.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2014)

Demi-pension incluse disait le panneau devant le Gîte de France, mais tout compte fait c'était vraiment *symbolique*.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Symbole.....hic ! de l'*alcoolisme.*


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Janvier 2014)

L'alcoolisme tue


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2014)

Turlututu chapeau pointu.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2014)

Pointure 45, s'il vous plait, madame.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2014)

Madame promène son cul sur les remparts de Varsovie


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

Varsovie est une ville riche en patrimoine, qui possède de très beaux quartiers historiques, parcs et *châteaux*.


----------



## rabisse (6 Janvier 2014)

Chat tôt sur les toits, jeune fille méfie toi!


----------



## thunderheart (6 Janvier 2014)

Toilette bien ordonnée commence par soi-même


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

Sois, même si cela est difficile, courageux, car Les hommes, et les amants surtout, ont la fatuité innocente de vouloir protéger la faiblesse plutôt que d'admirer le courage chez les *femmes*.

(Emprunt très détourné d'une citation de George Sand)


----------



## rabisse (6 Janvier 2014)

Fam 'embête gand mêm' tout' ces dents ferdues après ma chute à vélo.


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

Vé l'aut hé, il croit mimpressionner avec sa bagnole de *parigot*


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2014)

Parigot, tête de  veau.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2014)

Vaut mieux pas se prendre le chou


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2014)

Chou
Andy
Dis-lui oui
Andy
Dis-lui, dis-lui oui
Andy
Sois gentil
Cette fois-ci.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

Foi, si tu crois que je vais t'avoir tu te *trompe*


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2014)

Trompe-la-mort.


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2014)

Mords la main qui te nourrit.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2014)

nous rions tous ensemble à sa dernière blague


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

Blague à tabac et bout de ficelle, rien ne suffira pour rester en suspension au dessus de ce *précipice*.


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2014)

Précis pisse où il veut, juste et droit. l'incertain où le vent veut.


----------



## mistik (8 Janvier 2014)

--> Veuvage : fait d'être veuf ou veuve


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2014)

veuve, je suis sur que certaines voudraient bien l'être.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Janvier 2014)

Lettre à Elise, quelle douce mélopée !


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

Mélopée d'amour, maladie de la *jeunesse.*..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Jeunesse rêve, vieillesse décompte.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

Des comptes d'apothicaire


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Les Apothicaires sont des Space Marines ayant pour rôle principal de récupérer les Glandes Progénoïdes des frères tombés au combat et de surveiller la pureté génétique de leur chapitre.


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2014)

Chats pitres, souris connes.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Conne comme une *valise.*


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

Va, Lise! Et revient vite.


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2014)

"Vas, lise" qui prend quelques bagages pour partir à la mer...son mari lui a dit de voyager léger et la félicite, car un seul container de bagages, ça reste raisonnable...


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Reste raisonnable et va retrouver ton *épouse*.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2014)

Epouse de mes jours, maîtresse de mes nuits


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2014)

Nuits, se coucher tard, nuit. (R.D)


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Nuits Câlines, nuits de Chine, nuit d'*Amour.*..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

L'amour meurtrier. L'amour infâme. L'amour funeste. Amour. Amour. Unique vie en ce monde.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Mon démonte pneu,  ne fonctionne *plus*.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Plus on sait, plus on doute.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

D'où te viens cette idée *lugubre*.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Lugubre, glauque, sombre, abandonné et triste.


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2014)

Lugubre est le fond de l'air qui enveloppe nos têtes. Plie les genoux, mécréant... Pliiie leees geennoouuux !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

Je noue ma corde auprès de cette bite d'*amarrage*.


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2014)

Amarrage automatique par ventouses disait la brochure, par contre rien sur le désastre qui survient, par la suite, de manière *explosive*.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

Explosive comme une vie pleine de danger.


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2014)

Dans Germinal,  Étienne Lantier s'est fait renvoyer de son travail pour avoir donné une gifle à son employeur. Chômeur, il part, dans le Nord de la France, à la recherche dun nouvel emploi. Il se fait embaucher aux mines de Montsou et connaît des conditions de travail effroyables.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

L'Effroyable secret du docteur Hichcock.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

Hichcock, réalisateur britannique qui avait l'habitude d'apparaitre dans ses propres *films*.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Janvier 2014)

Phil me tendit l'addition, pensant que j'allais encore raquer !


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

Raquette et balle en main, John partit vers le* court*.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Janvier 2014)

Courtemanche sait faire le pitre mais la tragédie ne lui est pas *inconnue*.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

Inconnu de tous, le soldat dort sous l'Arc de *Triomphe*.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

Le triomphe des démagogies est passager, mais les ruines sont éternelles.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)

Eternelle est l'étoile polaire


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2014)

Paul erre le nez au ciel, la tête dans les étoiles, les yeux emplis de scintillement, et, se mange le seul pin du voisinage.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)

Nage dans l'eau claire du clair de lune


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2014)

deux lunes autour dUranus tournaient depuis des millénaires


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> deux lunes autour dUranus tournaient depuis des millénaires



Millénaires est un terme générique pour signifier qu'il y en a plusieurs.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

Plusieurs personnes sentent mauvais : obligées de vivre ensemble, elles conviennent de porter des odeurs fortes. Voilà en partie la politesse.


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2014)

--> Poly et Sophie sont de fougueux amants !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

Un amant exceptionnel ne peut faire qu&#8217;un mauvais mari.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

Maritime et isolé, c'est ce qui ressortait de l'ambiance dans ce petit port de pêche, pas de quoi déclencher une *émeute*.

Étonnant de voir que les "vétérans" ne savent pas lire :
"Chaque participant *doit commencer sa phrase* (ou sa question) par *le dernier mot du participant précédent.*
La phonétique est possible, comme "Tu vas bien Jean ?" -> "J'en ai marre" -> "Marabout"..."

Faites un effort les "vieux"


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

Emeu te voilà, courant sur de grandes plaines arides.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

Aride, qui est peut-être le plus intacte de toutes les Îles Seychelles, est située à 10km au nord de Praslin et est connue comme étant la citadelle pour les oiseaux marins de l'Océan Indien.


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

"Indien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras", c'est vraiment le nom du papoose? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

Papoose qui a fait sa première apparition rapologique en 1998 sur un album d'un maître : Kool G Rap.


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

"Cool, vous allez rapidement prendre de la hauteur, vous savez ce que vous valez et où vous voulez aller." lui dit Hulk avant de jeter le nain.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

Les nains forment une race stoïque et sévère enfouie dans des cités sculptées au c&#339;ur des montagnes.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

Montagnards aguerris,  C0rentin est un fan du *Hobbit*.


----------



## jonson (12 Janvier 2014)

Un fan du Hobbit, serait allé au cinéma voir le dernier volet de la saga et n'en sortirait que déçu.


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

Déçu il le fut tel lutin en un fut.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Janvier 2014)

Fut de chêne c'est pas mal pour stocker le vin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

Le vin est le lait des vieillards.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

Vieillard sourd et muet, François mourut dans l'*anonymat*.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

L'anonymat « la base spirituelle de nos Traditions ».


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

Traditions: les us et coutumes de nos aïeux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

Mes Aïeux de retour sur scène avec un nouveau spectacle: Le tour du printemps.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2014)

Printemps, été, automne, hiver, le cycle des saisons est de plus en plus ténu


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2014)

T'es nue ? Sinon, va voir le *facteur.*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

Le facteur sonne toujours deux fois.


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Toujours deux fois; une fois il sonne, personne?...Deux fois il sonne, toujours personne?... pas de réponse, il défonce!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

Il défonce son appartement pour se venger de son propriétaire.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2014)

Pro, prie et terre toi avant de te faire détrôner par les amateurs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

Un amateur est un artiste qui travaille pour pouvoir peindre. Un professionnel est quelqu'un dont la femme travaille pour qu'il puisse peindre.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2014)

Peindre est un passe temps *apaisant.*


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2014)

Apaisant est le doux bruit de l'eau qui coule paisiblement dans le ruisseau


----------



## Karmalolo (15 Janvier 2014)

Le ruisseau peut couler où le torrent a passé.


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Passait-il par le _torrent_ lorsqu'il s'est fait pincer par les _keufs_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

Les Keufs est un film français réalisé par Josiane Balasko.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2014)

Que fais-tu fétu qui fait île aux lisses anses des cheveux de la blonde?

[désolé --> novice : battu au temps par C0rentin] --> épissure :

Lascaux : j'y pince une fesse pour ouïr retentir l'écho du primitif


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

--> _Prim'itif_ est un salon de coiffure


----------



## matacao (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Coiffure, c'est celle qui permet de t'embellir mais pas de te rendre plus intelligent ! ^^


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

Plus intelligent que ceux qui sont aussi bêtes que lui.


----------



## mistik (15 Janvier 2014)

--> Lui-même sera plus tard un grand historien spécialiste de l'antiquité gréco-romaine


----------



## rabisse (15 Janvier 2014)

Romaine est la voie Appia.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2014)

À piailler sans qu'il n'y chaille tu n'auras jamais rang d'oie du Capitole - dit mon père


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2014)

Père Colas n'aime pas le Coca Cola


----------



## Karmalolo (16 Janvier 2014)

Coca Cola aux glaçons, à ne pas confondre avec caca collé au caleçon


----------



## rabisse (16 Janvier 2014)

Qu'a le son du cor, le soir, au fond des bois? (A.d.V)


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2014)

Bois donc un verre de Coca Cola


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

Coca-Cola zero : le goût de Coca-Cola avec zero sucres, zero calorie.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2014)

Calot rime avec cacao : quand je serai grand, peut-être ferai-je un zouave de fer blanc


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2014)

Le blanc sonne comme un silence, un rien avant tout commencement.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2014)

Comme en semant dans le sillon je m'active dans ton ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2014)

Comment se mentir à soi-même quand on n'a pas de rétroviseur? - s'avise le vélocipédiste planté dans la pente du Tourmalet.

[ZUT de doublon! - court-circuité par *c&#339;ur-de-tonnerre*] => épissure :


Danton perdit la tête qu'il avait vérolée à coups d'&#339;uvres patriotiques


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Tourmalet: ça glisse en descente pendant l'hiver, ça pédale en montée en été, bref ça tire-fesse.

[ZUT de doublon! - court-circuité par f*an-de-requin*] => épissure : 

Patriotiques: troupeau de bestiaux, vomissures et gueulements.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2014)

Satyre : fesse-qui-peut

&​
Geule ment rarement martèle le pandore physionomiste


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2014)

--> _Mistik _est un drôle de zèbre


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2014)

Z'ai bredouillé "M'enfin, Miss Jeanne, allons faire un tour en scooter"


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Scooter dont le design sera divinement allongée grâce aux rayures verticales, blanches et noires.


----------



## mistik (17 Janvier 2014)

--> Noircissez cette feuille blanche jeune homme et peignez cette jolie église dès maintenant sinon je vais me fâcher !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2014)

--> Chez Mimile où s'ébrouent les zèbres noirs d'avoir forcé sur le blanc un petit malin se faufile dans le lit de la Madelon


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Ma! Delon...? C'est oune marque de cigarettes e d'alcools, de chemises e de parfums&#8230; Y'a pas oune cavolata artistique là-dedans.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2014)

"Là-dedans", comme tu dis, il y a tout un cocktail *explosif*.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

Explosifs. A manier avec soin.


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Soin,Soooiiiiinnnnn, ssssssoooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnn
Dis tu veux bien cesser avec cette cornemuse!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

Avec cette corne, Muse, oserais-je de Joséphine titiller à l'ut l'hélicon?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

Elie ? con ! tu vas te magner, *con* !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

Conquérant de l'inutile, vas-tu te magner de conquérir la conque arrogante de cette _Grande Candelle_?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

Candélabres servant à éclairer ma *masure*.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

Mama, _z_ure-moi que _z_e suis ton fil_z_ lé_z_itime - zozotte le zig zélote d'arbre généalogique.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Janvier 2014)

Généalogiquement parlant vous n'êtes plus rien pour cette grande famille.


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2014)

Famille sans valet, mendiant ou sot, est fils du tonnerre. (T. Fuller)


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Tonnerre de dieu mais vous commencez sérieusement à me les briser menu !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

Le menu est la liste des divers mets qui composent le repas.


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Repasse donc demain soir même heure, même endroit et je te donnerai alors les faux documents qui paraîtront tout ce qu'il y a de plus officiel


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

Ô fils si elle te cherche, la tapineuse, dis-lui que ton code pin est en panne


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

Famille de France, soulevez *vous* !


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ô fils si elle te cherche, la tapineuse, dis-lui que ton code pin est en panne





Christophe31 a dit:


> Famille de France, soulevez *vous* !


 ????

--> Vous seul savez ce que vous avez à faire pour améliorer votre quotidien et votre maigre pécule


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2014)

Paix cul, le soir s'annonce silencieux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

Les silencieux ne sont pas forcément des penseurs. Il y a des armoires fermées à clef et qui sont vides.


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Videz-moi cette bassine et nettoyez le reste à l'eau de javel !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

Javel dire à tout le monde !


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

--> Mon Dieu ! Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est moche ce lascar !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2014)

Ce lascar-là, grommela le limier, avec un accent de mauvaise humeur, j'aimerais mieux le savoir aux cinq cent diables !


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2014)

Diable s'était déjà fait femme quand Dieu se fit homme.


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2014)

--> "Hommages", "recueillement", "peine" ... voilà ce que l'on entendait, lisait et voyait sur les médias du monde entier lors de la cérémonie de Mandela


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2014)

Monie demande l'attention d'Anselme qui découpe un tenon à la scie à ruban


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Rues, bancs et reverberes étaient démontés ou éventrés pour laisser leur place au *tramway*.


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Le tramway en Ile-de-France est entrain de renaître


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Renaître de ses centres, tel le *Phoenix.*


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2014)

Fais, nixe, la nicette rieuse mon canot est pour Babette seule


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Seule et désemparée, Valérie, regardait Franois et Julie s'en *aller*.


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2014)

Aller à l'étranger pour voir chez soi comme un ailleurs.


----------



## jonson (19 Janvier 2014)

Ailleurs se trouve peu-être la vérité.


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

--> La vérité sortira de sa bouche dès lors qu'on l'aura torturé !


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Torturé par le soldat, Ahmed mourut *instamment*.


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2014)

Toated...

Instamment Thor, dieu de l'Orage, sur ton char tiré par deux boucs, tu résonnes dans le ciel en tonnerres et marteau de foudre. Et quand tu pètes... tu troues ton slip.


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

--> "Sleeping, Julie dreamed of his childhood friend" signifie "En dormant, Julie rêva à son amie d'enfance." Maintenant, répétez la phrase que je viens de prononcer en anglais les enfants


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Enfants de la *honte*.


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2014)

--> Honte à toi sacripant !


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

ca crie pendant des heures, voir des jours *entiers*.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2014)

Des jours entiers passés seul dans la pénombre.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2014)

Dans la paix, nombre de braves restent sur le carreau après la fermeture


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Ferme Turange, tristement célèbre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2014)

Célèbre. Visiblement très malheureux.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2014)

Malheureux au jeu mâle heureux en amour


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

Amour, amour parle moi d'eau fraiche !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

Offre : échange qui ne fait pas de cadeau


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2014)

Kad Olivier (manque le "et") me faisaient bien rire, dans le temps


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Le taon est un insecte diptère piqueur et suceur mais aussi transmetteur de maladies, mouche trapue dont la femelle durant l'été pique les boeufs, les chevaux ainsi que les hommes


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2014)

"OOOm&#784;m&#784;m&#784;m&#784; mani padme hum" est le mantra de la compassion.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2014)

la compassion a perdu bien des hommes


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2014)

Ô mes aïeux, l'humanité compte plus de morts que de vivants.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

En vivant et en voyant les hommes, il faut que le coeur se brise ou se bronze.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2014)

Housse bronze : madame attife le piano pour qu'il ait la queue militaire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

Militaire meurtri de retour dans son plat pays.


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2014)

Pays qui peu à peu se repeuplent, loin de la pression périurbaine.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

"paix", "riz", "urbaine" et "cachalot", ce sont les seuls mots dont il se souvenait, garce de maladie d'*Alzheimer*.


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2014)

Al Zheimer était un scélérat qui passait son temps à faire des trous dans la tête des vieux.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

"Vi eux !" me dit le vioque avec son dentier branlant en voyant mes photos, je savais maintenant que c'était les gars recherchés par *Interpol*.


----------



## mistik (20 Janvier 2014)

--> Interpol fut dirigée par la Gestapo à Berlin durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

Mon dialecte met à cure les mots sans fondement - siffle à tout vent le contrepétiste dans la rue du quai


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

Qu'est devenu ce jeune homme impétueux; un vétéran pétomane.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Le Pétomane, né le 1 juin 1857 à Marseille et mort en 1945 est particulièrement célèbre pour sa remarquable maîtrise de ses muscles abdominaux qui lui permettait de lâcher des gaz à volonté.


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Vol = honte et infamie envers ta famille !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

La famille est un lest, jette-le et tu pars au ciel !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

Tu pars aussi? Et la corvée de vaisselle - c'est encore pour le chien?


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Le chien n'affectionne pas particulièrement les chats des voisins


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2014)

des voisins, j'en ai qui ont fait un peu de bazar samedi dernier


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Le dernier mot dans une affaire est toujours un chiffre.


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

--> Chiffres, nombres tout est mathématiques


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

Matez! - Ma tique a maintenant la taille d'un grain de raisin


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2014)

Raisins de Corinthe et bouts de cuivres torsadés, tout n'allait pas si mal dans ce *capharnaüm*.


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

--> "_Capharnaüm_" désigne un endroit où des objets sont en grand nombre et en désordre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

Désordre est un film français de court métrage réalisé en 1949 par Jacques Baratier, sorti en 1950.


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

--> "Mille neuf cent-cinquante Euros et zéro cent s'il vous-plaît !" me demanda l'employé de l'Apple Store et je ressortis avec un MacBook Air 13" et quelques périphériques et accessoires


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

_Axé_soir_ est le lot dès qu'on tourne le dos à la clarté de l'évidence


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

Accès ce soir à tous les excès, ce soir c'est gratuit pour les meu... gonz.. les filles.

*Toasted*

Evidence après cet assassinat odieux, le meurtrier a plus de trois pieds.


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2014)

--> _Fiyeu_ et _Teu _se promenèrent le long des Champs Elysées samedi dernier tout l'après-midi


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

Après-midi... c'est tout!..Pas plus tard? 
J'suis si fatigué que si j'étais une femme, j'irais me coucher, direct, sans me démaquiller.


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2014)

Dés maquillés en main, il allait leur en faire baver à tous ces croûteux du El Camino Gold *Casino*.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2014)

Cas__Zino_ : expert en vrai _Davidoff_ trompé par un faux _James Bond_, au point de courtiser _Woody Allen_ à la place d'_Ursula Andress_ au Casino de _Royale_ (1967) - d'après une authentique histoire apocryphe


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2014)

Appeau, cris, feulements pour attirer zozios et prédateurs


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

Prédateur raconte la vie d'une femme vampire. ce film m'avait bien foutu la pétoche à l'époque.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2014)

Les peaux que les trappeurs employaient pour leurs bonnets n'étaient pas de lapin - comme celui qui me parait de chef gamin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

Le gamin du bureau, Ricky, oubliait toujours si vous vouliez un stylo bleu ou noir.


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

Noir de gris et vert de terre ! Le sorcier Otto Volkov venait de se rendre compte qu'il y avait une couille dans son potage *maléfique*.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

Maléfique ! hurla la sorcière en me regardant. Je venais par mégarde de renverser la soupière dans l'âtre de la cheminée


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2014)

Lâche minet tout de suite! Je te l'ai déjà dit cent fois : une demoiselle comme il faut ne caresse pas son chat en société


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2014)

--> Sauce et t'es ok pour une superbe bonne bouffe amigo !


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

Amie gaufrette je te croquerais bien si tu n'avais pas sous ta croûte dorée ce subtil mélange de caramel et beurre fondu qui tracasse mon transit *intestinal*.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2014)

Intestinal est très complet comme mot, il comprend pleins de lettres


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Une lettre parfaite est une lettre qui ne contient qu'une idée. Si vous avez une idée, dites-la et arrêtez-vous. C'est déjà si beau, d'avoir une idée !


----------



## rabisse (23 Janvier 2014)

Y défilent, les uns derrière les autres, en rangs par quatre, droite, gauche, droite, gauche, droite.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2014)

«_Droite_» : est-ce que c'est la mienne où j'ai la main adroite, ou la tienne où j'ai la main gauche? - s'enquiert le gaucher spéculatif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Le gaucher spéculatif est un être bien maladroit.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2014)

Mal adroit est un bon maladroit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Maladroit est le quatrième album du groupe Weezer, paru le 14 mai 2002 chez Geffen.


----------



## rabisse (23 Janvier 2014)

J'ai faim.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

La faim chasse le loup du bois.


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2014)

--> Dubois était le nom de cette jeune et jolie dame


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2014)

Neige au lit d'Amour - le Mandchou fouette son attelage sur la glace


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

Glace : matière à réflexion.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2014)

Ray Flake si on allait boire un coup avec John Doe ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2014)

Dodo, fais dodo C0rentin mon p'tit frère.
Dodo, fais dodo thunderheart dormirat bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

Bientôt ils auront dévoré le monde. Alors ils connaîtront la faim ...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2014)

Étron : la fin de l'art culinaire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

L'art culinaire est celui qui nourrit le mieux son homme.


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2014)

Hommes sèment la merde, les animaux font des crottes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

Une crotte fantôme est une crotte que personne n'a jamais vue, mais qui pourtant est bien réelle.


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2014)

Réellement, elle attendait avec constance que son prince déboule à la vitesse d'un cheval au galop.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2014)

Allo _Galleau_? Acré pousse-z-y un peu l'percheron - la soupe elle s'fatigue à refroidir


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

Refroidir son ordinateur, qu'il soit portable ou fixe est essentiel. Qu'on l'overclocke, qu'on soit amateur de silence ou tout simplement quand le refroidissement d'origine ne satisfait plus, il vient le moment où il faut changer les différents ventilateurs et radiateurs, selon son budget, ses attentes. Mais le choix est vaste et le produit le plus cher n'est pas toujours le bon. Je détaillerai dans cet article les différents éléments à refroidir dans un PC ainsi que les 2 principales méthodes de refroidissement et leur intérêt (refroidissement par air et par eau).


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2014)

Errer (pas 'rôder') : marches sans frontières


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Frontière Sud de la France, les Pyrénées sont majestueux.


----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2014)

_Majestueuses_ et intrépides les 2 femmes venaient d'emprunter la Silver Shadow du Prince local, elles partaient vers l'inconnu à toute *berzingue*&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

Berzingue est la forme picarde du mot brindezingue qui signifie ivresse. C&#8217;est l&#8217;état de l&#8217;homme qui ne peut pas se tenir sur ses jambes : "Quand je vois un camarade dans les brindezingues, je l&#8217;accoste, je lui offre mon bras".


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Mon brassard faisait de moi le capitaine de cette équipe.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

Les équipes entrent sur le terrain. L'arbitre siffle et la pluie se met à tomber.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Tomber d'en haut, comme les petites gouttes d'eau...


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Janvier 2014)

Eau de source de montagne


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

La Montagne est un quotidien régional de la presse écrite française, dont le siège se trouve à Clermont-Ferrand, appartenant au groupe Centre-France.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Janvier 2014)

Fronce les sourcils et tente de trouver la prochaine phrase


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

Une phrase française, ça se compose d'un sujet, d'un verbe et d'un complément direct. Et quand vous aurez besoin d'un complément indirect, venez me trouver.


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2014)

Trouver troubadour et trouvère pendant qu'en tous sens vente bise, à ma dame de glace éprise, une rime pour approcher ma promise.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

Ma promise veut que j'écoute Demis Roussos.


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2014)

--> Rousse os à moelle avec beaucoup de champignons !


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Janvier 2014)

Champignons cachés, champignons trouvés


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2014)

_--> "Trouvez moi Fegelein, Fegelein, Fegelein_" éructa Hitler qui voulait des explications du SS-Standartenführer Hermann Fegelein alors absent de son bunker contrevenant ainsi directement aux ordres du Führer déjà fortement choqué par la trahison de Heinrich Himmler


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2014)

_Richie_ meule et rémoule la lame de son grand couteau de boucher ; l'&#339;il fixe comme une tête de clou en fer sous les petites lunettes rondes qui lui donnent un sérieux doctoral, il fredonne en Bavarois : _Qui craint le grand méchant loup, méchant loup, méchant loup..._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

Le loup perd les dents, mais non pas la mémoire.


----------



## tahartag (28 Janvier 2014)

Mais Moire, n'est ce pas ce chanteur qui a incarné le roi Louis XIV dans la comédie musicale Le Roi Soleil ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

Soleil couché, malheur pas couché.


----------



## rabisse (28 Janvier 2014)

Pas couché, j'ai dit pas couché.... non mais. Assis.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2014)

Assis le chien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

Le chien reste chien, serait-il élevé par les lions.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Janvier 2014)

Lion roi des animaux !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2014)

_Anne_, immobile au sommet de la plus haute tour, ne voit rien venir sur la route qui poudroie tandis qu'un satyre à barbe bleue pourchasse sa sur sur l'herbe qui verdoie


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2014)

Verre, doigt, bouche, langue, tout ce dont tu as besoin pour déguster a good Mojito


----------



## rabisse (29 Janvier 2014)

Goudmo rit tôt, dés l'aurore, Badto, plus tard le soir.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

Au soir de cette vie, vous serez jugés sur l'amour.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2014)

L'amour est enfant de bohème. Il n'a jamais jamais connu de loi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

La loi, l'unique loi, farouche, inexorable, Qui régit tout progrès, c'est la loi du plus fort.


----------



## rabisse (29 Janvier 2014)

For de ce constat, il accrochât une belle étoile de Shiriff sur sa chemise à carreaux.


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2014)

--> Carrosses desquels descendaient de jolies femmes et de grands seigneurs se rendant à la première d'une pièce de théâtre ayant trait au marivaudage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

Le marivaudage, c'est quand même dans l'objectif de culbuter la Madame sur la table du salon.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2014)

Sale on honnit le con si tôt que mal&#7497; y pense


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2014)

Panse repue, sieste dodue


----------



## Ardienn (30 Janvier 2014)

dodu et la peau du ventre bien tendue


----------



## rabisse (30 Janvier 2014)

Tendue est la beauté du vol de la flèche.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2014)

Flèche bleue me faisait bien marrer


----------



## rabisse (30 Janvier 2014)

Marrer, planter, provigner, tailler les margoutes et les crossettes, traiter sa vigne selon son mérite.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2014)

Le mérite est un lion aux dents impuissantes.


----------



## Ardienn (30 Janvier 2014)

impuissant, il repartit la queue entre les jambes.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2014)

Entre les gens bée toujours le manque


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Manque de père, manque de repères.


----------



## rabisse (31 Janvier 2014)

"Repaire de frelons" disaient les anglais de la cité corsaire de Saint-Malo. :rateau:


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2014)

--> Seins mal aux yeux à qui les regarde de trop !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Trop ou trop peu de vin interdit la vérité.


----------



## rabisse (31 Janvier 2014)

Laver Rité à grandes eaux au moins deux fois par jour, trois par grand froid.


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2014)

--> Froideur dans le regard du _SS-Obergruppenführer_ Reinhard Heydrich


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

Heydrich fît des études très brillantes. Il possédait des facultés intellectuelles très au-dessus de la moyenne. 
Il était un excellent violoniste et l'une des lames les plus redoutables d'Allemagne en escrime.


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2014)

Escrime toi à réussir !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2014)

Eût siroteur jamais fini d'absorber la «Mer de la Fertilité»?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

Faire "tilt" et "yeh" siffle, je ne vois pas la la relation.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

Les relations sont sûrement le miroir dans lequel on se découvre soi-même.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

Même si tu ne le sais pas, je te le demanderais.


----------



## rabisse (1 Février 2014)

Demande raison sur le champ par un cartel.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

Le cartel est un oligopole où les quelques vendeurs obtiennent le contrôle d'un marché par entente formelle.


----------



## rabisse (1 Février 2014)

formelle est-elle, l'analyse de la lumière par J. Vermeer dans le portrait de la "jeune fille à la perle"?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

La perle précieuse provient d&#8217;une vulgaire huître.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

Huit trous sales et neuf trous neufs.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2014)

*9* adossé à son double faisant le poirier *6* accollé au jumeau planté sur ses pieds *9* forme un nombre _tétraédrique_.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

Un nombre tétraédrique, ou nombre pyramidal triangulaire.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Février 2014)

Triangulaire est la forme d'une pyramide en deux dimensions


----------



## rabisse (2 Février 2014)

Dis m'en... Si on voit le scion osciller...!?   
Bah... faut ferrer!


----------



## mistik (2 Février 2014)

--> Ferrer Nino a fini par mourir en 1998 à Montcuq


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2014)

Mon cuq, monsieur le _Maraisien_, n'est pas de basse-fosse comme le vôtre - dit le _Montmartrois_


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

Le Montmartrois est un hôtel Parisien.


----------



## rabisse (3 Février 2014)

Pari si en même temps tu bluffes.


----------



## MrFoulek (3 Février 2014)

Bluffes moi donc mon amis.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

Un ami au pouvoir est un ami de moins.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2014)

Mou ! Hein, je suis mou ! Tu ne crois pas que tu devrais relire tes cours de thermodynamique ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2014)

«_Thermodyn_» a mis 49 employés à la porte de son usine spécialisée dans le domaine de la compression, au _Creusot_


----------



## rabisse (3 Février 2014)

Creux os du crâne, cavité sous voûte, décente nef de l'encéphale.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2014)

Han c'est Falchin qui va préparer du Chopsueï


----------



## rabisse (3 Février 2014)

Chop' sué mézig' a bouger c'te caillasse.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2014)

caillassage en règle d'une voiture de police par une bande de morveux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

Un morveux de 3 ans aurait pu faire cette toile.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2014)

Faire recette, toi, l'entoileur d'étoiles d'encre giclées sous la plume 'Sergent_Major' sur ce cahier de bâtons - _Bamban_?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2014)

Bamban est une ville de 3e classe située dans la province de Tarlac aux Philippines.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Février 2014)

Phil, hippie neurasthénique avait toujours du mal à émerger


----------



## Ardienn (4 Février 2014)

émerger, puis replonger, telle est la routine du toxico


----------



## mistik (4 Février 2014)

--> Toxicomane, drogué !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2014)

Commande ! rogue égérie d'un rêve d'opium belle - j'aime mieux ma mie ô gué...


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2014)

Mamie, au guet, est encore tombé.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Tomber amoureux. Et comme toujours, quand on tombe, on se fait mal.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Février 2014)

Maladie d'amour, maladie de la jeunesse ...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2014)

L'âge n'est seulement qu'un réglage d'horloge - dit le _Démon de Midi_


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2014)

Demi-dieu, je t'invoques, aide-moi a retrouver mon froc.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

Frock and frill je trouve qu'ils font vraiment des fringues sympa pour les filles


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Une fille prévenue est à moitié séduite.


----------



## Ardienn (5 Février 2014)

séduite, elle perdit tout sens critique.


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2014)

Sanskrit tique sur le sens du texte du crétin.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Le crétin prétentieux est celui qui se croit plus intelligent que ceux qui sont aussi bêtes que lui.


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2014)

Lui se regardait dans le miroir, longuement, jusqu'à ce que lui-même devienne un autre.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

Autre temps, autres moeurs.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2014)

«Meurs donc, infâme!» - s'écrie _Joseph Prudhomme_ en écrasant la mouche d'un bras investi : l'_Armé_du_Seigneur_Contre_l'Iniquité_


----------



## rabisse (6 Février 2014)

contre-lit, ni quitté, ni gardé, juste défait.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

Défiez-vous des premiers mouvements, ce sont les bons.


----------



## rabisse (6 Février 2014)

Les bonds de James Bond sont bidons.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

Bidon est un petit village situé au sud est de la France. Le village est situé dans le département de l'Ardèche de la région Rhône-Alpes.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2014)

_Al_ peste à la vue des rangées de camemberts à amorces qui remplissent les rayons de sa bibliothèque de _Miami Beach_ : depuis sa libération d'_Alcatraz_, il n'a droit qu'à la réplique-jouet en plastique du «_PM Thompson -1921_» (démontable_à_la_main) qui fait _tac-à-tac-à-tac_...


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2014)

Tack attaque tout à trac, balles traçantes et tanks.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

Les tanks sont les classes de personnage destinées à encaisser les dégâts au corps à corps lors des combats.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Février 2014)

Con ! Bats les cartes et sert le pastaga


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

Pastaga mâle, pas castré, tatoué marron foncé avec tache blanche au poitrail, ~ 40kg.


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2014)

4O kg?... T'es sûr de pas en faire des tonnes.


----------



## Ardienn (7 Février 2014)

Des tonnes d'orange.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

L'orange bleue un fruit dangereux.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2014)

dans gereux on entend deux fois le son eu alors qu'il n'est écrit qu'une fois


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2014)

--> Q'une fois c'est déjà pas mal qu'une seule fois


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2014)

T'écris : qu' une fois - cul neuf fois l'écho de mon crâne libidinal

zut! devancé au temps... => épissure :

Une seule foi reniée deux fois ne s'écrit qu'une fois relapse


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2014)

Relapse, se disait d'un chrétien retombé dans une hérésie à laquelle il avait précédemment renoncé.


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2014)

--> Renonce et avoue tes infamies


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

L&#8217;infamie, selon Beccaria, est un signe de la réprobation publique, qui prive le coupable de la considération générale, de la confiance de sa patrie et de cette sorte de fraternité qui lie les membres de la société.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2014)

La société est au bord de l'implosion.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

Une implosion sociale est en marche.


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2014)

Marches de Bretagne: Dol, Fougères, Vitré, La Guerche, Chateaubriant, Oudon, Nantes.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

Nan tes conseils à la con tu peux les garder


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2014)

_Pelé_ gardait la balle au pied en dribblant l'adversaire


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2014)

L'adversaire de François en 2017, sera certainement Nicolas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

Nicolas connaît un succès particulier en France : il y est donné à plus d'un enfant sur 100 depuis plus de trente ans (alors que beaucoup de prénoms connaissent des modes plus brèves). Peu donné jusqu'à la fin des années 1950, le prénom Nicolas a été en forte croissance au cours des années 1970 pour culminer en 1980 (une naissance masculine sur vingt). Sa popularité a ensuite baissé.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2014)

_eBay_, c'est une drôle de 'Baie' : il faut payer pour repêcher les épaves d'indicibles naufrages


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

Un naufragé garde l&#8217;horreur des flots, même tranquilles.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2014)

Tranquillisants pour nos neurones


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

--> _Neuro_ ne peut pas avoir commis un tel forfait


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

Le forfait est un élément de tarification, défini à l'avance et indépendant des quantités consommées ou produites.


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

--> Produit technologique te rend fou et te rend folle lors des soldes londoniennes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

Les soldes londoniennes se prolongent jusqu'au 31 janvier.


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

--> Janvier est le premier mois de l'année !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

Année. Période de trois cent soixante-cinq déceptions.


----------



## rabisse (10 Février 2014)

Des ceps, si on les a triés sur le volet(pas le bolet, hein) recèlent bien des vers, surtout si on les a ramassés soi-même. Pour pouvoir les manger en toute sécurité (à part si vous aimez les vers), étaler les ceps sur une assiette et les couvrir d'un film plastique bien tendu. Au bout d'une à deux heures, les vers manquant d'oxygène seront tous sortis pour venir se coller au film plastique.


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

--> _Plastik_ et _Mistik_ étaient de très bons camarades de jeux


----------



## rabisse (10 Février 2014)

Je est un autre, quand dans le silence intérieur mon esprit et mon âme me parlent, ils me disent "tu".


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2014)

--> Tu ne tueras point !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2014)

Point ne sert de mourir, il faut finir à temps


----------



## rabisse (11 Février 2014)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin tu me les brises.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2014)

Bree ze vais te dire un truc, t'étais la la plus belle dans Desperate Housewives


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2014)

Awh! C. Waaa_aie! Fais un peu attention... Combien de fois faudra-t-il que je te le dise?  J'ai horreur de sentir ton pistolet! - scande la femme de l'inspecteur sophistiquée


----------



## rabisse (11 Février 2014)

Sophistique est un mouvement de pensées humanistes et épicuriennes de l'époque de ce crétin d'andouille de Platon.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

Platonique. L'amour platonique est une dénomination totalement aberrante de la relation affective entre un glaçon et un défaillant.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2014)

Des fayants ! Non, des FAYOTS


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

--> Faille, eau et chute en découlera !


----------



## rabisse (12 Février 2014)

Des coups, le rat en avait pris de la part du chat.


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

--> "_C'ha m'étonnerait _!" s'écria l'Auvergnat


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2014)

Des failles aux faïences? - Quel jocrisse! Ce sont de pures porcelaines dégourdies...


pfuiii! En retard de 3 guerres... Je n'ai que des problèmes avec le site ce matin! => épissure à la va-vite :

Verre n'y a - il faut boire à la bouteille


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

--> Bouteilles, femmes et copains il n'y a rien de plus vrai en ce bas monde


----------



## rabisse (12 Février 2014)

Bats mon derrière, bats, ouaiiiiiis bats mon derrière avec ce gros tuba.


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

--> Tube à l'origine du lancement de Claude François


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

Claude François a dirigé une quarantaine de séances photos pour le magazine de charme « Absolu », qu&#8217;il avait fondé. Les clichés, qu&#8217;il signait du pseudonyme de François Dumoulin, étaient pris au moulin ou dans son appartement parisien.


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2014)

--> "Parisien tête de chien, Parigot tête de veau" est une moquerie émanant d'un provincial à l'égard d'un Parisien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

Le parisien n'aime pas Paris, mais il ne peut vivre ailleurs.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2014)

_Ailleurs! Partir là-bas, où les oiseaux sont ivres_ - rêve le _Parisien_ apatride


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2014)

Ah Patride, viens voir par ici "Patrice" monsieur, je vous l'ai déjà dis 100 fois "Patri*ce*" avec un "c", vous êtes déjà bien impotent mais vous avez la feuille encore plus engourdie.


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2014)

--> Engourdies étaient au départ les jambes de Socrate ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

Socrate, par sa vie et son enseignement a contribué de manière décisive à définir l'attitude philosophique.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2014)

_Phil_, aux os fictifs, était un ectoplasme en proie à des questions existentielles


----------



## rabisse (13 Février 2014)

Existent en ciel, les floconneux nuages.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

Les nuages nagent comme des enveloppes géantes, Comme des lettres, que s&#8217;enverraient les saisons.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2014)

Saison en Enfer : _*A* noir, E blanc, I rouge, U vert, O bleu : voyelles, Je dirai quelque jour vos naissances latentes_


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2014)

--> Latentes ? Je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas ce que je sais c'est que les saisons comme les années défilent les unes après les autres à la vitesse de la lumière sur la Planète _554XB3_  !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2014)

Planète 554XB3 inconnue au bataillon.


----------



## rabisse (13 Février 2014)

Bataillons de gueux, sections de ploucs, armées de marauds, régiments de pignoufs.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Pignoufs, butors et autres rustres passaient devant la gamelle sans y jeter un il de peur d'y voir apparaître la grande faucheuse


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2014)

La _Grande Fauche_ - eux se font tout petits, les petits, rentrant la tête dans les épaules pour que le glissement de la lame ne leur taille que des épis, tandis que les Colosses du Monde,  aux pieds d'argile coupés, tombent de haut et se brisent comme du verre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

Mon verre s'est brisé comme un éclat de rire.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Riz retrouvé, compagnie gagnée - Proverbe Chinois de la région autonome du Ningxia.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Février 2014)

Ningxia et ses célèbres tortues


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

--> Tortueuse expression que celle-ci


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2014)

Selci n'est pas une expression mais un village tortueux.


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

--> Tortues ... euh ... Ninja, me semble-t-il ...


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Sans bleu Tilguerran ne se trouvait pas à l'aise dans ce grand garage Peugeot de la porte d'Arcueil, que pouvait-il bien faire pour dépanner son oncle Gildas ?


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2014)

Gildas! Gildas? hop hop hop... çui-ci c'est Gweltaz que c'est son prénom.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2014)

C'est son pré, non? Regardez-moi cet âne comme il est heureux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

Heureux qui jouit agréablement du monde ! Plus heureux qui s&#8217;en moque et qui le fuit !


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2014)

Fut italien? Késaco?


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

--> Quésac : eau minérale naturelle gazeuse de Lozère


----------



## MadBeatle46 (14 Février 2014)

--> Los Hermanos est un groupe de Techno de Detroit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

Détroit, ville fantôme frappée de plein fouet par la crise économique, attire étrangement de plus en plus de visiteurs.


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2014)

Visiteurs du soir, Dominique et Gilles, suppôts de Satan, sèment la terreur, la destruction et la mort.


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2014)

--> Morteau est une ville du Doubs


----------



## rabisse (14 Février 2014)

Du dou dou dou, de da da da de Zenyattà Mondatta.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2014)

--> Mon dataphone est une invention prodigieuse


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2014)

Prodige! Yeux se regardant dans les yeux, les amoureux arrivent à consulter leurs _e-mails_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

Un e-mail est psychologiquement équivalent à une conversation mais, malheureusement, c&#8217;est du point de vue légal équivalent à un écrit.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2014)

--> Ain écrit et Ain = O1


----------



## rabisse (15 Février 2014)

Oint fut d'abord le front, puis les mains enfin les pieds. La posture était celle d'un saint. L'huile sacramentelle venait directement d'un bloc de végétaline.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

La Végétaline était la propriété de la Grande Huilerie Bordelaise, qui possédait également la marque d'huile Huilor. Cette entreprise fut rachetée en 1960 par Unipol (Union des Industries de Produits Oléagineux).


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2014)

Ô _Léa_, j'y n'eus nul geste pour _Ginette_ qui ne relève de l'_académie_


----------



## rabisse (15 Février 2014)

là qu'a des mies, rive gauche et là qu'a des croûtes, rive droite, entre les deux le pont des arts.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2014)

--> Désarmez-moi vite ce fou dangereux, vous l'élite de la Gendarmerie nationale : le GIGN !


----------



## rabisse (15 Février 2014)

J'ai "*I*", j'ai"*N*" y'a pas à dire, j'suis "*IN*"


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2014)

--> Inanimé fut retrouvé le corps du Christ


----------



## rabisse (15 Février 2014)

Christ, en y réfléchissant, n'a pas changé le vin en eau mais bien changé l'eau en vin. Il savait ce qu'il faisait c't'homme.


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2014)

--> _Ce_ Tomme de Savoie ou plus exactement _cette_ Tomme de Savoie est un vrai régal, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2014)

N'est-il pas vrai que la _Première_Poule_ vient du _Premier_uf_? Mais alors d'où vient le _Premier_uf_, sinon de la _Première_Poule_ - papa?


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2014)

--> *Papa outai* ... est une chanson de Stromae


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

Stromae a remporté trois Victoires de la musique ce vendredi soir au Zénith de Paris.


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2014)

--> Parions que tu gagneras beaucoup d'argent ce soir au Casino


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

Casino est le seizième long-métrage de Martin Scorsese et il marque la huitième, et à ce jour dernière, collaboration de celui-ci avec Robert De Niro.


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2014)

--> Denis Rollin est un jeune plein d'avenir


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Février 2014)

A venir la paix sera quand le voudra maître Yoda


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

À mettre _Io_ dans le pré pour l'aller visiter en douce sous un avatar de taureau, _Zeus_  ne put éviter les tours de vache d'_Héra_ - non, mais quelle histoire! se récrie l'amateur de mythologie


----------



## rabisse (17 Février 2014)

Miettes au logis rose Bonheur du repas de famille.


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2014)

--> Familiale est cette Renault Espace


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

L'espace est l'ordre des choses qui coexistent.


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2014)

--> Coexistence pacifique est la nouvelle politique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

En politique toute faute est un crime.


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2014)

--> Crimes et délits seront jugés par cette Cour spéciale dès lors que des militaires seront impliqués


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

Impliqué en toute innocence! - avoue spontanément l'ardent philatéliste


----------



## rabisse (17 Février 2014)

Phil a tes listes de diffusions poétiques.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2014)

Po et Tic cherchent Lala et Tac


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2014)

_Allah_ est accrédité : _Lâ ilâha illa-llâh_ dans la _Chahada_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

La Chahada est la base de l'Islam.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Février 2014)

I slamme depuis que grand corps malade..


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

Mal à de nouvelles parties du corps chaque jour : l'_hypocondriaque_ gère sa vie comme une partie d'échecs


----------



## rabisse (18 Février 2014)

Une partie des cheikhs déambulaient sur le versant durci du cordon de dunes.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2014)

Dune et Radix sont des piliers de la SF


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

SFL vous propose de nombreuses informations, ainsi que de nombreux liens utiles, concernant le luth et sa musique.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

_Lutèce_ amuse _hic_ et _nunc_ le gogo en goguette


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

--> "Goguette", non !!! ... Hess fut arrêté par les autorité britanniques en 1941. Il décéda en 1987 après s'être pendu dans le cabanon de jardin situé dans l'enceinte de la prison de Spandau à Berlin. Il fut une personnalité majeure du Troisième Reich.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Le troisième reich écrit par Bolano dans les années 1989 est un roman curieusement resté dans un tiroir et paru de façon posthume.


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

--> Posthume est cette uvre publiée bien après sa mort


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2014)

Go, Get it and don't ask me why


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

--> Why not ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

Ouailles, notez bien sur vos tablettes que le denier du culte est relevé de 10% à partir du 1er Mars - avertit publiquement le curé de campagne


----------



## ccciolll (18 Février 2014)

Pagne aux genoux, le missionnaire Catholique s'apprêtait à prouver à l'indigène que, contrairement à celles du Seigneur, ses voies à lui n'étaient nullement impénétrables.


----------



## rabisse (18 Février 2014)

Impénétrables les taillis de courtes futaies tapis de tourbières, de fougères et de bruyères.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2014)

Bruyères est une petite ville des Vosges


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Les Vosges sont un massif ancien, d'abord uni à la Forêt-Noire, dont le soubassement a été plissé, érodé, puis submergé, au moins partiellement, au début du mésozoïque.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

Mais, au zoo, y couvrent pas le zizi des singes avec un pagne, Maman?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

--> Maman, pourquoi Tata viens toujours voir Papa et crie très fort quelques minutes après que tu sois partie au travail ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Février 2014)

Aille, ouille, ouille, ouillouillouille.


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2014)

--> Houille : charbon utilisé comme combustible


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

Combustible fossile : le charbon, le gaz et le pétrole sont les trois principaux combustibles fossiles.


----------



## rabisse (18 Février 2014)

Faux cils, fausses dents, fausse poitrine, faux ongles, fausses lentilles, fausse hanche, faux cheveux, fausses fesses, faux nez... Cette sorcière a tout pour me plaire.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2014)

Plaie refermée, le manchot réclame de faux-ongles à la manucure par respect de la symétrie


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2014)

Si Métrie était une muse, elle serait la muse de la mesure


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2014)

la mesure était faussée au départ, du coup ses plans ne correspondaient plus au projet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

Mon projet préféré ? C'est le prochain.


----------



## rabisse (19 Février 2014)

Prochain: tout ce qui lui fait peur sappelle dès lors mal. C'est beau non.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

Non, la stérilité n&#8217;est pas héréditaire.


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2014)

--> Errez dit _Thère_ et vous aurez des ennuis avec les zombis


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2014)

Laisse... On biberonnera le raide en direct depuis le cubi


----------



## rabisse (20 Février 2014)

Bicéphale à l'image de son emblème, le prince, chevalier croisé, ne rentrait pas dans son heaume, cependant au sein de la mêlée, c'était le roi du coup de tête.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Une tête sans mémoire est une place sans garnison.


----------



## rabisse (20 Février 2014)

Sangar - Nison, résultat du match, 22 à 22, 3 expulsés, 4 tués dont deux graves.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Le grave défaut est d'avoir des défauts et de ne pas s'efforcer de s'en corriger.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2014)

Encore y gésir _Gisèle_ à l'avoine folle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

Folle est la brebis qui au loup se confesse.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2014)

Où ce con fait ça, _Marie_ - tu peux me le dire?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2014)

Dis Renaud, comment ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2014)

Va ! calomnie hardiment, il en reste toujours quelque chose ...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2014)

Quelle queue! qu'j'oserions nous statuer si l'édile exigeât que nous en dressassions le procès-verbal dans le marbre municipal - s'enflamme le Maire de _Champignac_ après contact oculaire avec l'appendice caudal du _Marsupilami_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Le marsupilami est une énigme du règne animal. Il accumule tellement de particularités et de dons qu&#8217;il serait hasardeux de tenter d&#8217;en faire un inventaire exhaustif.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Février 2014)

Exhaustif ! Je n'ai pas assez de mémoire pour cela !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Cela fait des mois et des mois que je rêve ma vie, pourtant je la vis vraiment.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2014)

Ivre et m'enfonçant dans ce pays qui me ressemble - serait-je moins réel qu'errant comme une âme perdue dans les couloirs du métro?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2014)

--> Maître ô était un spécialiste des sports de combat et d'arts martiaux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

Les arts martiaux relève d'une véritable philosophie, une quête de l'harmonie entre corps et esprit.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2014)

esprit es-tu là ?


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2014)

L'as-tu cet esprit d'initiative, cet esprit de conquérant, qui ferait de toi un meilleur homme?


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2014)

Meilleur homme ... Je ne crois pas être Guillaume le Conquérant. :rose: ... Te prends-tu parfois pour Napoléon Bonaparte ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Février 2014)

Bonne aparté, je vois que tu es au coeur du sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

Le sujet est ce qui constitue la matière, le thème ou bien le motif d'un état ou d'une activité intellectuelle ou artistique.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

Artiste? - y commence par aplatir son sujet, histoire que l'imagination s'y promène comme une mouche sur une toile cirée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

La toile cirée est utilisée pour fabriquer des tentes, des cirés, des nappes, des recouvrements, des étagères ou des protecteurs divers pour les meubles et le sol.


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

--> Le soleil est de nouveau de retour ce jour mon amour


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

Mona mouronne mollement dans les allées de monoprix.


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

--> Mono, prie pour que les gamins de la colo soient très vite retrouvés et en bonne santé


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2014)

Sans thé, je me prends un bon café


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

Un bon qu'a fait ce tir - oh la! là! le consensuel se perd


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

--> _Seuh_ perd sa chaussure droite en voulant frapper fort le ballon dans les cages du gardien adverse


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

Ad' verse j'te dis qui pleuvasse.


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

--> _Pleuh_ va se séparer de sa copine car il louche depuis quelques jours sur une fille qu'il a connue en boîte


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2014)

en boite je me suis fait piquer ma copine


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

Copine: l'autre qui s'occupe aussi de mon zizi.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2014)

Onze! Y zigzaguent au zinc des zigomatiques ces zigues zinzins de Cinzano


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

Cinzanne au chevalet passé le plus clair de son temps à observer la forme et le fond.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

Le fond de l'air est frais. Sa surface aussi.


----------



## mistik (24 Février 2014)

--> Surface aussi est une tablette de Microsoft


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

Microsoft aurait réduit de 70% le prix de ses licences Windows 8.


----------



## rabisse (24 Février 2014)

Windozehuit, ô windozehuit, ô windozehuit,  windozehuit.... Ad libitum.
Dans la jungle, terrible jungle, le lion est mort ce soir...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2014)

«_Morse_» : soit! Reluquable à la rigueur si vous aimez les 'clochers rêveurs' des vieux collèges d'Oxford, mais pour ce qui est des intrigues - elles sont _imbi......._ [&#9756; ]


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2014)

Un bipolaire a parfois des sautes d'humeur


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

--> _Les humeurs_ ou plus exactement la _Théorie des humeurs_ est la base de la médecine antique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

La médecine antique chinoise existait déjà depuis des millénaires, disait Lao-Tseu.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

--> Là-haut, _Tseu_ conversait avec ses amis


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

L'ami est pour son ami un bouclier.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

--> Bouclier = Pétain, glaive = De Gaulle, disaient les pétainistes à la fin de la Collaboration


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2014)

Qu'aux labos rationnellement ils soit obligés de faire une vérification ok, mais pas dans les zones de *pataphysique*.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

-->La pataphysique et le Docteur Faustroll


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

Fausse trolle est une espèce de plante herbacée vivace de la famille des Ranunculaceae.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

--> Je pense qu'en partant de "dico t'y les donne" ça peut le faire ... Les Ranunculaceae ou Renonculacées sont une famille de plantes dicotylédones ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Les dicotylédones forment un groupe d'espèces végétales dans la classification classique. Ce groupe n'étant pas monophylétique, le terme de dicotylédone est aujourd'hui purement descriptif, mais n'est plus le nom d'un groupe.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

--> Un groupement d'achat vient d'être créé dans cette entreprise chapeauté par le Comité d'entreprise


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

Entreprise, ils sont vraiment moches ces klingons.


----------



## mistik (25 Février 2014)

--> Ces Klingons à la mode de Star Trek me font pis... de rire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

Le rire seul échappe à notre surveillance.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2014)

Surveillant sa roue avant de peur qu'elle cogne, le vététiste cherche l'aventure en pleine nature dans une profondeur de champ constante de 50 cm.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

50 cm. Hauteur : 38 cm ; Contenance 35 litres ; Aspect terre cuite (existe en plusieurs tailles/coloris) ; Pot rond en résine. À partir de 19,95 &#8364;. En stock.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> En stock j'ai tout ce que vous voulez


----------



## rabisse (26 Février 2014)

Vous voulez des vuvuzelas?...
Heu...On se tutute ou on se vouvoute ? 
Bah...Comme tu vous voulez?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Voulez-vous, elles ne veulent pas ; vous ne voulez pas, c'est elles qui veulent.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Veule est cette personne assise à côté de moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Le moi est haïssable. Le mois double est agréable.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Agréable sera peut être cette journée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Une journée sans vin est une journée sans soleil.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Sans soleil et sans espoir les citoyens se révoltèrent contre cette dictature


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

La dictature du micro est aussi celle des idiots.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Des idiots il y en a partout en ce bas monde


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Le monde est sa propre magie.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> "M'a giclé dessus" criait Pépito, assis devant l'éléphant, à sa maîtresse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Une maîtresse est aussi embarrassante qu'une femme, quand on n&#8217;en a qu'une.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2014)

Cuni... veux-tu bien trouver un mot qui commence par "Cuni"


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2014)

_Cuny_ (_Alain_, de son prénom) était plus à l'aise, théoriquement parlant, dans le déchiffrement des arcanes de l'Amour Libre pour les beaux yeux d'_Emmanuelle_ que dans celui des caractères _cunéiformes_.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Le cunéiforme akkadien, en usage au Proche Orient du IIIe millénaire avant J.-C. au Ier siècle de l&#8217;ère chrétienne afin de transcrire la langue akkadienne et ses dialectes, est un système d&#8217;écriture syllabo-logographique d&#8217;environ 600 signes.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Signe que l'économie va mal avec ce nombre sans cesse croissant de chômeurs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Le chômeur est-il une "victime", comme le présente les médias ?


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Les medias représentent les chômeurs comme des personnes qui ne font pas le nécessaire pour rechercher du travail


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Travail bien réparti ne tue pas.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> Passe-moi le sel s'il te plaît


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

Plaie d&#8217;argent n&#8217;est pas mortelle.


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2014)

--> "Morte, elle ne nous emmerdera plus !" cria le policier


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2014)

_Paul_ - y sciait une tranche de paradis dans les bois de _Virginie_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

Virginie, en latin Verginia, est une héroïne de la Rome antique.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2014)

L'arôme anti-constitutionnel de cette décision offense notre sens de la République, Mesdames et Messieurs - s'exalte l'exposant du Salon de l'Agriculture après plusieurs verres dans le nez


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

Un nez qui peut voir en vaut deux qui reniflent.


----------



## rabisse (28 Février 2014)

renifle des nèfles, refile des fèves, rumine du trèfle.
Meuh!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

La Meuh Cola est un soda solidaire au ton décalé dont la recette a été élaborée en Normandie. Son ingrédient majeur, le sucre de canne, participe à la démarche de commerce équitable avec des producteurs de canne à sucre des Pays du Sud comme le Paraguay.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2014)

Pars Aguay rejoindre Trinidad


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

Trinidad a été surnommée "la ville musée de Cuba."


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2014)

--> Cul bas mais bateau au bas mot eau cul t'heure


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2014)

Mot occulteur : appelle le chat : lapin, parce qu'il lape


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Il lape comme le chien & témoigne de même la joie par le virement de sa queue.


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2014)

--> "Sa queue, sa queue, oui cet homme ne pense qu'à sa queue !!!" cria l'épouse trompée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Trompez-vous votre femme ? Je ne la trompe pas puisqu'elle le sait !


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2014)

--> "Elle sait que je fréquente les clubs échangistes" affirma DSK


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

DSK a reçu des billets de banque à son effigie en Serbie.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2014)

J'y enserre Bianca. Où ça? Dans un contrepas de Tango


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2014)

--> Tends ... go : noie le bébé dans l'eau du bain !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2014)

Le bain turc est un bain de vapeur qui tonifie, détend et élimine les impuretés de la peau en la rendant plus souple.


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2014)

--> Des sous plein le coffre !!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2014)

Co_Frontation : se ranger aux côtés de quelqu'un qui vous fait face


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)

Face au réel, ce qu'on croit savoir clairement offusque ce qu'on devrait savoir.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2014)

Ce con devrait savoir qu'on ne nettoie pas un FM à l'eau chaude! - fulmine le juteux_chef à la cantonade


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2014)

Cantonade que l'amarre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Ces amarres que les marins se lancent d'une barque à l'autre et qui retombent dix fois à l'eau avant d'être saisies au vol ...


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2014)

Vooooooooooolare Cantaaaaaare Ouh Ouh Ouh


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2014)

Hou ! la menteuse
Elle est amoureuse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Amoureuse ou pas ? Êtes-vous amoureuse ou non ? S'il n'existe pas de preuves absolues de l'attachement, certains signes ne trompent pas.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> Pas plus pas moins d'hémoglobine dans ce film d'horreur que dans un autre au final !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Finalement, quand je fais le bilan de ma vie, j'ai un peu de biens et pas mal de maux.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> Deux mots peuvent faire une jolie phrase


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Une phrase bien écrite est celle dont on ne saurait enlever une syllabe sans fausser la mesure de la phrase.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> Frasques, extravagances et fredaines forment l'univers de cet homme


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

Homme sans ennemis, homme sans valeur.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> _Vhal_ heurte _Jobs_ et se retrouve à balayer l'entrée de _Infinite Loop_


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2014)

Loop y es-tu, entends-tu, que fais-tu.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> "fais-tu la lessive femme ?", "fais-tu un bon repas femme ?", "fais-tu bien l'amour femme ?" ... "tu fais ch... !" répondit-t-elle


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2014)

telle mère telle fille.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> "Fille-mère !" cria mère Jean


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2014)

Jean gros comme devant.


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2014)

--> Deux vents et le pet de Jean envahit la pièce en un rien de temps


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2014)

Rien d'eux : tant mieux! marmonnent les cénobites


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Le Cénobite Ambrosius est un vieil érudit qui a perdu progressivement la vue.


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2014)

La vue du vit du cénobite surprit soeur saint Sulpice.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Sulpice est un prénom masculin peu usité aujourd'hui, fêté le 29 janvier.


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2014)

--> Janvier euh non *Monsieur Jambier*


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2014)

Jean ! Billet steuplé, sinon tu restes à te les cailler sur le trottoir


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2014)

Jehan Bieher, sieur dudit Rohan, as li alde venue, une bele damisele. Ço dist al rei : "O est Rollant le catanie?" Pluret des oilz, tiret sa barbe blance : "Soer, cher&#8217;amie, d&#8217;hume mort me demandes."

Toasted et maintenant il est trottoir...


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2014)

--> Trottoirs, caniveaux c'étaient les seules limites de son territoire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Le territoire des loups est le récit de mécréants face à la perspective finale, celle de leur mort imminente, dans un contexte d&#8217;injustice sociale révoltante.


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2014)

--> Révolte hante mes pensées et imagine-toi appliquer des méthodes machiavéliques pour mater définitivement ce peuple obséquieux


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2014)

OOOhhb, c'est qui eux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

D'eux, ou The French Album aux États-Unis, est le quinzième album de Céline Dion.


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2014)

Céline dit "on", en parlant d'elle et de son mââri Reuuné.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2014)

Rire n'est le propre de l'homme qu'après qu'il se soit essuyé les lèvres


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

Une lèvre douce vous promet une éternité de baisers.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2014)

Baiser la terre sur laquelle il arrivait, était l'habitude du Pape Jean-Paul II.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2014)

II  I  0 partez !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Partez tant que vous le pouvez !


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2014)

Pouvez vous partir sans rien dire ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2014)

_Henri_ en dira peut-être du bout de lèvres : «Tu vas me manquer» - n'empêche que ce salopard ne rêve que de taquiner la _Tonkinoise_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Ah cette Tonkinoise, toujours encline à partager ses émois quitte à prendre les devants


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2014)

Devanture de nature - quelle aventure! Vois donc l'étal à _Tonkiki_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Ma Tonkiki, ma Tonkiki, ma Tonkinoise. Y'en a d'autr's qui m'font les doux yeux.


----------



## rabisse (6 Mars 2014)

Dousieux, histoire véritable et mémorable de ce qui c'est [sic] passé sous l'exorcisme de trois filles possédées és païs de Flandre en la descouverte et confession de Marie de Sains, soydisant Princesse de la Magie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

La magie du premier amour, c'est d'ignorer qu'il puisse finir un jour.


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2014)

--> Un jour ou l'autre on finira bien par le retrouver enterré sous 4 mètres de ciment frais ce lascar


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Lascar, du persan Lashkar, était le nom donné, au xixe siècle, aux matelots indiens, en particulier à ceux qui étaient embarqués sur les vaisseaux français naviguant dans les mers des Indes orientales. Le terme revêt, depuis, un sens péjoratif.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

--> Paigeo haut ras tifs  aime bien draguer les minettes


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2014)

Les mines étonnées de ces minettes quand je leur ai sorti mon _vistemboir_...


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

Vistemboir... son vistemboir qui les conduit sous ses assauts, à hurler son nom: Ledieu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Le Dieu réel, c'est notre Dieu. Le Dieu des autres est un dieu doctrinal.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

--> _Doc_ trie, _Nal_ lit et _Jérémy_ s'ennuie


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

*Jérémy C(100)* nuit beaucoup à ses ouailles lorsqu'il fut élu pape intergalactique en 20232.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

20232 est le code postal de Poggio-d'oletta.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

--> Olé ! Ta tata t'as tartouillé de bas en haut


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2014)

De bas en haut en pilotant mon char je respecte avec Cunégonde le code de bonne conduite : que ta main droite ignore ce que fait ta main gauche


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2014)

main gauche, main droite, il demeurait imbattable au tennis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Le tennis et le ping-pong, c&#8217;est pareil. Sauf qu'au tennis, les joueurs sont debout sur la table.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2014)

_hommage à *Powerdom* pour ce tennis si bien pendu_

Debout sur la table, on n'arrivait pas à le dépendre du tennis


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

--> Tène hisse le drapeau tout en le saluant


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

Tennis... Un curé précis refuse toujours le tennis pendant l'homélie souvent pendant l'élévation.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Tène hisse le drapeau tout en le saluant





rabisse a dit:


> Tennis... Un curé précis refuse toujours le tennis pendant l'homélie souvent pendant l'élévation.


--> L'élévation dans l'échelon social grâce à l'école est-elle encore d'actualité ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

L'actualité est de remercier *mistik* pour son tact dans le déroulement du fil, il s'élève grave dans l'échelon social, ça!
Il a du apprendre ça à l'école des jésuites.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

--> "_Jé suis te fatigué_" s'exclama cet ouvrier d'origine espagnole


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)

Est-ce pas gnole que t'as dans la boutanche.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

Boutanche. Si je devais jeter une bouteille à la mer j'y mettrais un de tes cheveux, un cerceau, une carte routière et un baiser plié en deux.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2014)

--> Deux valent mieux qu'un seul et six pieds valent un linceul


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2014)

Un linceul avec ou sans poches, Monsieur? - s'enquiert la Mort avec l'urbanité gourmée d'un tailleur de sur-mesure


----------



## rabisse (8 Mars 2014)

Mesure tes propos l'ami... parce que ça c'est un gros calibre qui aime gratouiller ses ennemis.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

L'ennemi de l'amour, c'est l'amour-propre.


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2014)

--> Propre est cette voiture lavée au Karcher


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2014)

Hé_ho! _Karl_ chéri - tu ne peux pas venir me frotter le dos?


----------



## rabisse (8 Mars 2014)

Dorénavant et jusqu'à nouvel ordre,  la rue Diderot est donc en sens unique dans le sens montant du boulevard de l'Avenir au rond-point Ferman et en sens unique descendant du boulevard de l'Avenir jusqu'à la rue Jean-Jacques Rousseau.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Rousseau disait "Pour connaître les hommes, il faut les voir agir.".


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2014)

--> Agir avec force pour contraindre les positions russes à reculer serait une pantalonnade pour Poutine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

Poutine déclare ouverts les jeux Paralympiques.


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

--> Paralaim pique des bonbons dans l'épicerie arabe ouverte ce dimanche en fin d'après-midi


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2014)

Enfin! D'après «Mie» dimanche sera une journée sans manche


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

--> Manche : os qui dépasse d'une côtelette ou d'un gigot


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Le gigot doit son nom à un instrument de musique dont la forme lui ressemble : la gigue.


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

--> Lajie Gueugnon tel était son nom


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Le nom de Dieu a trop servi.


----------



## jonson (9 Mars 2014)

Servi à faire passer des obscénités pour des professions de fois. Les mêmes, qui font des attouchements sur des garçons et qui se disent aux d'églises.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

L'Eglise n'a pas besoin de réformateurs, mais de saints.


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

--> Deux synthèses devront m'être rendus demain matin sans faute !


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2014)

Faute de grives on mange des merles


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Un merle qui sifflait la Marseillaise : "Aux armes, citoyens !" était mort, sans doute d'une fièvre patriotique.


----------



## rabisse (9 Mars 2014)

_Patri_ aux tiques de son fils_ Fili_, s'est habitué, mais alors pas du tout aux puces de _Spiritus Sancti_.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

Sancti Spiritus fondée par Diego Velazquez en 1514, la ville fut l'une des sept choisies par les Espagnols comme sites de la gestion coloniale.


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2014)

--> _Colo_ nie _Hale_ ment et le commissaire de police monte sur ses grands chevaux


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

Che vote pour l'élevache de chevaux dans les trous de nos Puys - ch'écrie l'_Auvergnat_


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

L'ovaire n'y a pas d'doute, est le coeur de la femme !:mouais::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Femme de marin, femme de chagrin.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2014)

Chat craint l'eau froide quand il est échaudé


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

--> Echaudé ? Oui, cette mésaventure lui servira de leçon !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

«Servir» a deux leçons : _ancillaire_ et _tennistique_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Que d&#8217;époux ne sont séparés que par le mariage !


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)

_Ma riage fut mon cadeau de noce, à telécharger, imprimer, colorier._..C'est magique... ce que cette phrase ne veut rien dire, comme souvent dans nombre de démarches conceptuelles


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

La conceptualisation est une perspective abstraite et simplifiée de la connaissance que nous avons du "monde", et que, pour quelque raison, nous voulons représenter.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2014)

Re, présentez vous à nouveau les filles !


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

--> Les filles en bikini excitaient les garçons allongés sur le sable chaud


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2014)

Chochote et pusillanimene sont pas des attributs militaires.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2014)

Des attributs militaires classés 'secret_défense' se dissimulent dans la culotte du Zouave


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

--> _Zou_ avait quitté le continent africain pour gagner la France et y retrouver ses cousins établis depuis les années 1970


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

En 1970 le physicien nucléaire dissident Andreï Sakharov fonde le Comité pour les Droits de l&#8217;Homme.


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

--> "L'Homme peut être soit un homme soit une femme" cria le Professeur Stevensen


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)

Stevenson Robert Louis, né le 13 novembre 1850 à Édimbourg et mort le 3 décembre 1894 à Vailima (Samoa), est un écrivain écossais et un grand voyageur, célèbre pour son roman L'Île au trésor (1883), pour sa nouvelle L'Étrange Cas du docteur Jekyll et de M. Hyde (1886) et pour son récit Voyage avec un âne dans les Cévennes (1879).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

1879 est le nombre de messages de Rabisse à 20h32.


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)

20H32... 1879... c'est magnifique. Corentin, voilà quelqu'un qui voit ce qu'il regarde. Dans mes bras mon ami.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

L'ami de tout le monde n'est ami de personne.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

Personne ne pourra te remplacer, car tu es unique pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Moi je me suis suicidé en état de légitime défense.


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2014)

--> Défense d'entrer dans ce périmètre !
​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Le périmètre abdominal constitue un facteur de risque important de maladies cardiovasculaires et est prédictif de la présence d'autres facteurs.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

D'autres facteurs peuvent amener d'autres symptômes.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Le symptôme de l'amour vrai chez un jeune homme, c'est la timidité, chez une jeune fille, c'est la hardiesse.


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

La hardiesse va la pousser à faire le premier pas, alors que la timidité rendra ce garçon tel un lâche, n'osant avouer ses sentiments.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

Le sentiment de nos forces les augmente.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2014)

«Augmente ta vitesse!» - serine _Morphéus_ à _Néo_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

Les néophytes désignent les espèces végétales apparues nouvellement dans une zone depuis la découverte de l&#8217;Amérique, point de départ en quelque sorte du trafic international de personnes et de marchandises.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2014)

Marche en disant une-deux, une-deux, une-deux, une


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)

Une, deux... Pour l'ensemble... Quart de demi-tour arrière droite.


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2014)

--> "Droite ... A DROITE ... tirez à droite !!!" cria l'officier à ses soldats


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

Le soldat qui s'enfuit du combat est un soldat qui peut resservir.


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)

Resservir l'héroïsme? Non on ne l'utilise qu'une fois.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2014)

'_Peureux_' servira de cible en étant fusillé pour l'exemple

&#9758; fusillé au temps par *Rabisse* --> pour assurer la relève :

Une fois n'est pas coutume, marmonne _Joseph Prudomme_ en enfilant le costume de _d'Artagnan_ pour le bal masqué de la sous-préfète


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2014)

--> _Souprhé_ faites entrer le nouveau commis !


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)

Comm'y s'la péte l'aut' avec sa gapette à carreaux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

Le carreau d&#8217;arbalète se chargeait plus lentement, il était plus lourd, plus tôt ramené vers la terre ; mais sa projection était si violente, qu&#8217;il n&#8217;avait pas besoin, pour pénétrer, d&#8217;être armé d&#8217;une pointe aiguë.


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2014)

--> Aiguë était son angine et mon jeune frère s'en alla un jour d'hiver


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)

"I "vert sapin de l'Hiver, puis le temps du Prin, le "é" jaune de l'été, enfin, l'eau de l'automne.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2014)

L'auto ne me donnais pas satisfaction, je choisis un cheval


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2014)

--> Un cheval de course c'est mieux qu'une trottinette à deux balles mon pote !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2014)

Mon potiron ne se tâte que du regard! - lance la Belle Jardinière au nain farceur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

Le Farceur rouge est un boss Sans-c&#339;ur qui apparaît dans Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## jonson (12 Mars 2014)

Kingdom Hearts est une série de jeux vidéos d'action-RPG développée et éditée par Square-Enix.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

Square Enix n&#8217;ayant pas de livres à vendre à l'occasion de la journée du livre, a décidr de proposer une sélection de trois jeux à prix réduit sur l&#8217;AppStore et Google Play.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2014)

Playtex est aussi une marque qui fait penser aux jeux


----------



## rabisse (12 Mars 2014)

Jeux de grattage, jeux de tirage.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2014)

T'y rajeunit pas, vieux dégoûtant, lance _Dorian Gray_ à son portrait - je te condamne donc au mitard


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2014)

Mi Tare Ernesto Che: A travaillé à &#53588;&#47112;&#53092;SWKZ&#53588;&#47112;&#53092;. A étudié à HT Campus London Calling Mumbai. Habite à Hangu sur trifouilly les oies.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2014)

Les oiseaux se cachent pour mourir


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

Mourir, c&#8217;est fermer une parenthèse.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2014)

Pars en thèse, et propose nous une bonne soutenance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

La soutenance est un des moments forts du projet doctoral. Sanctionnant trois années d'efforts et de joies, elle est une étape importante en terme d'identité et de reconnaissance professionnelle.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2014)

Ce prof fesse _Lyonnelle_ à coups de tapuscrit pour avoir eu le front d'orthographier, dans son projet de thèse, 712 fois _Nietzsche_ sans le *s*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

Sans pensées va rarement sans mots.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Mars 2014)

sans motif valable vous me ferez 4heures de colle


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

Colle universelle et à prise rapide pour revêtements de sol.


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2014)

Sol majeur, petite musique de nuit.


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2014)

--> Deux nuits de repos lui seront nécessaires pour se remettre de ces trois jours de tempêtes


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2014)

Tempête grêle : le _Paon de Nuit_ tape à la vitre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Les vitres dans Minecraft sont des blocs transparents utilisés comme une alternative aux blocs de verre.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2014)

Vertugadin, quel étrange mot que vertugadin !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2014)

Vertu_gadin : armature hémi-sphérique favorisant la culbute arrière des dames


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Dam c'est fou ce qu'elles ressemblent à des culbutos.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Le culbuto, l'effet bof et autres ni-ni.


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Nini aime la zététique.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2014)

La _Zé-té-ti-que!_ scande le professeur _Broch_ au bègue qui s'obstine à dire la _*zé*_*ze*_t*te_e*s*t_é*tique_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

L'éthique c'est l'esthétique de dedans.


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Deux dents et déjà le nounours est déchiré de morsures.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

Les Morsures de l'aube, Asia Argento y campe une vampire adepte des amours cuirs.


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

Cuire à petit feu : Certaines recettes nous parlent de températures, d'autres de numéro de thermostat, d'autres encore de feu doux ou de fourd chaud... de quoi y perdre son latin de cuisine.


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2014)

--> _Cuisinella_ des cuisines qui donnent envie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;envie et la colère abrègent la vie.


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2014)

--> L'avis à la populace


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

La populace ne peut faire que des émeutes. Pour faire une révolution il faut le peuple.


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

...Avis à la populace, moi, officier tambour de ville fait assavoir à chacun d'entre vous qu'il vous est interdit de sortir de chez vous dans la nuitée sans une bonne et franche lanterne, qu'on se le dise.

Toasted...

Peuple tes nuits de songes audacieux et ne rêve plus.


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2014)

--> Rêve plus : rêve ta vie et vis tes rêves !


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2014)

Tes rêves ne se réaliseront jamais, car ce monde est cruel, il ne leurs laissera aucune place.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2014)

«_Une place au soleil..._» - c'était donc cela : un décor de carte postale, mer bleue, palmiers, une fille qui passe au bras d'un autre et toi assis en sueur devant un pastis à ce guéridon


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

ce guéridon, pratique à souhait, il n'est jamais au bon endroit


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2014)

Endroit, envers, maille à l'endroit, maille à l'envers... mon dieu que c'est chiant.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2014)

Chianti, très bon vin rouge Italien produit dans le Chianti


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Ah le Chianti, ce vin qui est mis dans une bouteille à col allongé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Allonger sa vie, c'est abréger son souper.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

--> Soupé ? Oui bien sûr, j'en ai soupé de toutes ces âneries !!!


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2014)

_Cézanne_ rit la main sous le sein de _Victoire_ en s'écriant : Victoire! je viens de trouver un volume...


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2014)

Vos lumières me semblent ténébreuses.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

"Ténébreuses" de Karin Alvtegen, Alex Ragnerfeldt est un écrivain moribond mais consacré.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

--> Un con sacré Roi de France ne vaut pas mieux qu'un Roi de France attiré par un sacré con


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

"Con" exige un adjectif qui l'accompagne. Le vrai con, le sale con, le petit con, le pauvre con, etc. Sinon ça ne veut rien dire.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

--> Ne rien dire est parfois gage de sagesse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

Sagesse, beauté et gentillesse ne font bouillir aucun chaudron.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2014)

--> Show : drones, maquettes et autres systèmes volants automatiques


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;automatique fait partie du paysage dans toutes les entreprises modernes. Les chaînes d'assemblage et de production sont de plus en plus complexes, de plus en plus performantes.


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2014)

Père Formante aimait la lecture simple de la bible, le soir au fond de sa sacristie.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2014)

Sa _Christie_, ne lui donnerait-on pas le Bon Dieu sans confession avec ses airs de Sainte-Nitouche?


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Ni touche surtout pas, tu te brulerais les ailes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2014)

les éléphants sont en danger à cause de leur défense


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Vois tu, il y a ceux qui se lèvent tôt et les autres !  bjr p'tit-Louis Ils ont gagné Agen !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h54 ----------

toasted 
Défense en béton la clef dans le rugby moderne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

La modernisation du stade Roland-Garros. En optant le 13 février 2011 pour le maintien du stade Roland-Garros, Porte d&#8217;Auteuil à Paris, la Fédération Française de Tennis a fait un choix historique.


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2014)

Historiques sont nos destinées, nos arrières petits enfants ignoreront jusqu'à notre prénom.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Un prénom c'est le début des ennuis.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

--> Ennuyeux était ce questionnaire posé par la compagnie d'assurance-vie pour la souscription à son contrat, questionnaire devenu obligatoire dans le cadre d'un potentiel contrôle par Tracfin


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mars 2014)

Traque fin si tu veux que le poisson morde.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Ne mordez pas la main qui vous nourrit.


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2014)

Nour y rigole, c'est le mektoub... fallait que ça se passe ainsi.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

--> *Ainsi va la vie*


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2014)

_Çiva_ la vit. Qui? _P&#257;rvat&#299;_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Pârvatî, Gaurî ou Umâ sont trois noms pratiquement similaires qui désignent l'épouse du dieu Shiva.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

--> "_Chi va bien_" beugla l'auvergnat


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;Auvergnat Cola est fabriqué à partir du sucre de la Sucrerie du Bourdon, à partir des betteraves cultivées en Limagne, et avec de l&#8217;eau de la source du Marilhou.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

--> *Marilou Bourdon Gino Quilico Je sera là pour toi *


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

Pour toi je ferai n'importe quoi. Mais je crois que je le fais déjà.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2014)

L'uf est déjà cuit. Papa dit qu'il me suffit d'y penser pour le faire tenir en équilibre sur un bout


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

--> "_Bouton d'or ou dores-tu ton bout de gras ?_" demanda-t-il à sa connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

La connaissance des mots conduit à la connaissance des choses.


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2014)

Chose dit "le petit" appartient à une famille d'industriels du Languedoc. Après la faillite de l'entreprise familiale, ils se fixent bientôt à Lyon, où ils connaissent un revers de fortune.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2014)

--> Fortune mal acquise permet de s'enrichir sans crainte des foudres divines quoiqu'en dise l'Eglise qui trompa si longtemps les petites gens et défendit tout aussi longtemps les plus fortunés


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

Fort tu nais, lion, toujours précédé par cette gueule pleine de crocs


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

Plaine de crocus quel beau tapis jaune


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Jaune d&#8217;&#339;uf sans battre le blanc en neige


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Jaune indigo?... T'es sûr? Parce que moi j'aurais dit Jaune cyan!

--->Toasted...

Neige du kilimandjaro? Je ne sais même pas où se trouve le kilimandjaro.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Dis donc rabisse : la neige n'est pas jaune ! 

--> Le Kilimandjaro j'aimerai y aller indiqua à son grand frère la petite Bérénice


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Bérénice est une tragédie en cinq actes et en vers de Racine.


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Dis donc rabisse : la neige n'est pas jaune !
> 
> --> Le Kilimandjaro j'aimerai y aller indiqua à son grand frère la petite Bérénice



Oh! Un grille pain qui parle!...

Hum, hum... Bérénice, Titus rappelle la loi :
 "Rome, par une loi qui ne se peut changer,
                                     N'admet avec son sang aucun sang étranger,
                                     Et ne reconnaît point les fruits illégitimes
                                     Qui naissent d'un hymen contraire à ses maximes."


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

Rabisse m'enfin ! 

Racine Jean est né à La Ferté-Milon le 22 décembre 1639 et mort à Paris le 21 avril 1699. Ce fut un dramaturge et poète français


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Les Français se divisent en deux catégories, ceux qui attendent le téléphone et ceux qui attendent la tonalité.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Tonne alité avec ses pets !


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Et puis la neige, pour qu'elle soit jaune... y' a qu'à pisser dessus!

Français: Le français est une langue indo-européenne de la famille des langues romanes. Le français s'est formé en France (variété de la « langue doïl ») et est aujourd'hui parlé sur tous les continents par environ 220 millions de personnes dont 115 millions de locuteurs natifs1, auxquels s'ajoutent 72 millions de locuteurs partiels.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Partiellement accomplie cette mission impossible !


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Et puis la neige, pour qu'elle soit jaune... y' a qu'à pisser dessus!
> 
> Français: Le français est une langue indo-européenne de la famille des langues romanes. Le français s'est formé en France (variété de la « langue d&#8217;oïl ») et est aujourd'hui parlé sur tous les continents par environ 220 millions de personnes dont 115 millions de locuteurs natifs1, auxquels s'ajoutent 72 millions de locuteurs partiels.



*Toasted...*

Vous avez fininnooonnnn!

Maison.... E.T télephone maison.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> La maison du bonheur est ouverte à tous sans distinction de race, de classe sociale, de sexe ou de religion


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Religion : une affaire du dimanche.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2014)

Dis, mon cheval fait la sourde oreille, il fait semblant de ne pas comprendre lorsque je chuchote


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

'_Chuchote_' ment, '_Hurle_' ment, '_Tacite_' ment, '_Franche_' ment, '_Vrai_' ment - quelqu'un peut me dire une vérité bonne à dire?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> "_Bonne_" à dire vrai elle l'est ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Est vrai ce qui est.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Ce qui est vrai n'est pas faux !


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

faux de croire que la vérité est


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Emincé avec des petits oignons s'il-vous-plaît !


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Plaît-il à votre plajesté d'aplatir le plaignant avec plein de plaies.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Plaire à la belle qui me fait trembler chaque jour qui passe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Je passe tout mon temps à comprendre le temps.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Tantôt je gagnerai des milliards !


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Temps s'en va à vau-l'eau, tant qu'à la fin la cruche se casse, allô, allô non, mais allô quoi.

Toasted....

Mille milliards de mille sabords, bachibouzouk!


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Bachibouzouks, sabordez ce navire !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Vite et bien ne vont jamais ensemble.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Ensemble nous serons plus fort


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Fort de cet ensemble, nous serons.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Nous serons toujours là ne t'en fait pas mon ami


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Ami de la vertu plutôt que vertueux.


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Vertu?... heu...!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

Queue verte tu heurtes ô hatif à l'encadrement de la porte - Chérie! Je t'ai rapporté des asperges...

dans le même temps que *rabisse* mais classé second  => bien forcé de faire de nécessité

vertu? heureusement il y en a tellement que chacun en a bien une petite au fond du sac

zut! redoublé par le diabolique *rabisse* => forcé à l'épissure

vertu? heureusement il y en a tellement que chacun en a bien une petite au fond du sac à asperges


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

L'asperge violette est très fruitée. C'est une asperge blanche qu'on a laissé échapper de sa butte et dont la pointe devient mauve sous l'effet de la...


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

sous l'effet de la lumière, la photosynthèse s'opère


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> "_Opère-t-on du canal carpien aujourd'hui Docteur ?_" demanda le petit Alexandre à son père Médecin faisant ainsi l'intéressant vis-à-vis de ses parents adop_tifs_ qui avaient d'ailleurs les _cheveux_ très courts suite à leur rendez-vous chez le _coiffeur_ l'avant-veille au soir


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

'soir m'sieur dam', y vous rest-y d'la poudre blanche de l'aut' jour, savez pour les doryphores... c'est pour la vieille...  ben non elle veut pas passer.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> "Pas passer, toi pas passer" cria le soldat au vieux qui voulait passer le barrage pour aller vendre les maigres produits issus de sa ferme


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Ferme les yeux, et le monde devient celui que tu veux.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Veux-tu reprendre de ce bon plat choupinette ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Choupinette en reprendra mais ce sera sa dernière part.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Partout où tu iras les potes iront


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

Les potes iront donc en enfer.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Enfer et damnation


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

La damnation pour une source. Où coule des grains de velours. Dans ta main et puis dans ta bourse. Comme une monnaie au long cours &#8230;


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Damnation que Zeus me tripote...
Je suis encore toasted... je recycle.

Cours, non alors, plutôt aller en enfer!


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Enfermé en dedans pour ne pas connaître l'enfer du dehors


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

En dehors du chien, le livre est le meilleur ami de l&#8217;homme. En dedans, il fait trop noir pour y lire.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> Lire italienne et Franc Français n'ont plus cours depuis 2002.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2014)

Demi le deux ? Ah non talonneur !


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2014)

--> T'as l'honneur de la société hippique n'est-ce pas épique ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

Pas 'épic' - non : ce porc est glabre


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> Glabre ? Non, poilu comme un Porc-épic !


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

Porque pican los senos?...
Bin, ce sont des mammifères non?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Non, je ne suis pas un héros.


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

Un héros, faut pas croire ce que disent les journaux.
Je ne suis pas un Ayrault.
L'aéroport sert à rien mon toto.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

Mon _toto_ choppé au Mess était un pou de corps de calibre miitaire


----------



## thierry37 (18 Mars 2014)

Militaires qu'ils sont, ces petits soldats défendant leur termitière.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2014)

T'es remis Thierry, tu peux reprendre l'entrainement à la fronde


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> La Fronde fut un épisode vécu très douloureusement par Louis XIV


----------



## thunderheart (18 Mars 2014)

Xiv - i = xv


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> Le XV de France est l'équipe de France de Rugby


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

Le rugby de la bague de la dame, il est rugbement beau.


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> Beau comme un dieu, musclé comme Schwarzenegger, cet homme plaisait terriblement aux femmes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

La femme est un roseau dépensant.


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

Des pans de granit sans toitures, partout du verre brisée, des ardoises éparses, des gravats, une fumée peristante...  Mamgoz avait encore voulu utiliser seule son billig.


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> Bill Higg était un fermier historiquement connu du Kansas


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2014)

Quand ça se met à tomber, c'est comme à Gravelotte


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2014)

Ces cons m'aggravent, _Lotte_ - où est donc passé mon nunchaku?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Le nunchaku est une arme extrêmement puissante et dangereuse, raison pour laquelle elle est classée comme arme de sixième catégorie en France et interdite dans certains pays.


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

Païïïïee HIiiiiii Yoooooooooh TchaHHiiiiiiiii Kaï.... trop fort Bruce Lee!


----------



## matacao (18 Mars 2014)

--> Li est une unité de mesure chinoise.


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> Les chinoiseries de l'Administration


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

Administration : mot femelle qui commence comme admiration et finit comme frustration.


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2014)

Frustration fruit du désir, graine de la colère ou de la tristesse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

La tristesse est un mur élevé entre deux jardins.


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2014)

--> Une jarre d'un producteur Romain remplies à l'origine  d'huile d'olive fut retrouvée ce matin dans les profondeurs de la Méditerranée


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2014)

L'âme est dite «_terranée_» quand sa forme est enfoncée dans la matière


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

Ma tiers marié est un des mes cadeaux de noce, mes autres concubines aussi, je suis polygame.


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

--> La Polygamie et la polyandrie ne permettent pas d'avoir la paix au sein des couples ainsi constitués


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

Consti... tué, Desti... tué, Effec... tué, Entre... tué, Ponc...tué, Passé...  Ouais,Présent.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2014)

Où est '_Présent_', je le demande, si je désire toujours '_Plus_Tard_' et ne me représente que '_Passé_'?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Le passé aller de l'avant, malgré les pesanteurs.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mars 2014)

Pesant Teurdjhul, je lui dis "tu as pris du poids"


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

--> Poignante, oui cette histoire d'avion disparu est vraiment poignante !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Poignante minute de silence avant le match OGC Nice - Toulouse.


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2014)

--> Toulouse est la patrie de Claude Nougaro


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2014)

Nougat : Rôt de plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Plaisir non partagé n&#8217;est plaisir qu&#8217;à moitié.


----------



## matacao (19 Mars 2014)

--> Moitié pain, moitié vin.


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

Et le Boursin, tu vas bien!


----------



## matacao (19 Mars 2014)

--> Bien mieux que Michel qui s'est prit les pieds dans la jardinière.


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

Jardinière en ferraille, arpions en Bataille.


----------



## matacao (19 Mars 2014)

--> "Bataille, amour, en toute chose, le lendemain est un grand jour."             
Madame de Girardin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

Un jour, un jour c&#8217;est sûr Reviendra le jour pur L&#8217;immense jour d&#8217;avant le Temps Alors la femme et l&#8217;homme Retrouverons la pomme Sans la morsure dedans.


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2014)

Deux dents, c'est le serpent qui les aura.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

N'aura plus de regrets celui qui n'a plus d'espoirs.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2014)

D'espoir et d'eau fraîche - un célibataire pauvre doit bien vivre de quelque chose


----------



## rabisse (20 Mars 2014)

"Les choses"; le livre qui n'est pas un roman, de Georges Perec doit être lu... et relu.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Reluquant sans arrêt le fessier des filles ça en devenait gênant.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2014)

'Nez_gênant' : à force de lorgner _Nini_, il avait la trompe proéminente


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2014)

Pro. éminente elle tenait sa célébrité venait de ses capacités

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------

venait


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Sa capacité de l'homme à donner et non à recevoir.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Recevoir de l'argent en tant que bénéficiaire d'une assurance-vie qui se dénoue par le décès de l'assuré peut être parfois considéré comme un don du ciel par certains


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Certains l'aiment chaud !


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Chaud lapin ce petit Louis, sans arrêt entrain de courir après les jupes des filles celui-là !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

La miséricorde surpasse la justice.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> La justice doit passer et l'on ne doit pas se faire justice à soi-même. Certes, mais va expliquer cela à des parents dont leur jeune enfant s'est fait violer par un ignoble individu !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Un individu dépourvu du sens de l'humour est à la merci de tous les autres.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Les autres je les hais car ils ne sont pas moi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Moi de 365 jours : Égoïsme.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Egoïsme : faire fi du bonheur !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Le bonheur rend aveugle.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Aveugle mais pas idiot cet homme là !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

La mémoire est à la base de la personnalité individuelle, comme la tradition est à la base de la personnalité collective.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Collectivement responsables étaient les Allemands et les Autrichiens à la fin de la Deuxième Guerre Mondiale !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Mondialement connu dans le quartier.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Quartier-maître François venait me voir lors de votre prochaine pause


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

La pause d'allaitement dure une demi-heure.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Heureusement qu'il y a Findus, Findus !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Findus espère définitivement tourner la page du "horsegate".


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> _Horsegate_ : manger du cheval ... ça va pas non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Non posséder ; oeuvrer, non retenir ; accroître, non dominer. Créer.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Créer tel un ingénieur magicien de chez Apple


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

Apple censure : "Cachez ces seins...", le dernier livre de Pierre Kroll.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2014)

--> Carole est la plus jolie fille du village, elle fait saliver tous les jeunes hommes qu'elle croise ... et même sa copine Isabelle ... qui rêve de son amie la nuit


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2014)

La nuisette de _Babette_ laisse voir ce qu'elle cache


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

--> Elle cache mal son désir de conquérir cet homme qu'elle fait semblant d'ignorer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;ignorant ne connaît pas son bonheur puisqu&#8217;il ne sait même pas qu&#8217;il ignore tout.


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

--> Tout bêtement il a perdu ses clés


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

La clé de toute connaissance est le doute.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2014)

Doux te sembla-t-il, son contact était comme du velours sur ton épiderme


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mars 2014)

Epiderme, y en a marre de ce tumulte médiatique ! Et merde, encore ce correcteur automatique d'iOS, c'est nul ce truc !


----------



## rabisse (21 Mars 2014)

Truc à censures... Apple think different. :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

La différence d'opinion fait les courses de chevaux.


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

--> "_Che vau ben t'aider_" s'exclama l'auvergnat


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

"L'Auvergnat" d'Hortefeux confesse avoir menti pour couvrir le ministre.


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

--> Le ministre doit fermer sa gueule ou démissionner s'il souhaite s'exprimer librement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

Librement, 
Vivre comme on respire, 
Librement, 
Choisir sa vie, choisir son camp
Et le chanter, 
Refaire le monde.


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2014)

--> Le monde dans 100 000 000 d'années comprendra-t-il encore l'espèce humaine parmi toutes les espèces animales ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2014)

_Annie_ malhabilement suce sa sucette à l'anis


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

L'anis étoilée sert à faire le pastis.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Le pastis, c'est comme les seins. Un c'est pas assez et trois c'est trop.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

Tropezien, Tropezienne, ce soir grand gala de dance devant chez Sénéquier.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est qui est visible qui est le reflet de ce qui est invisible.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2014)

Un visible vaut mieux que deux cachés


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2014)

Queue d'ufs cachée - dis, maman, comment je la fais sortir?


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2014)

--> Il sortira de moi le diable qui m'habite


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;habit donne de l&#8217;autorité à l&#8217;homme, l&#8217;argent donne de l&#8217;audace.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

L'audace de ce hold-up était légendaire.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Légendaire personnage public, Sacha Guitry nous laisse un héritage riche d'intelligence et de jeux d'esprit.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

Esprit sain dans un corps sain, tel est ma devise !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2014)

_Thelma_ devise avec _Louise_ - si on allait rien que nous deux prendre l'air pur de la montagne là où le loup n'y sera pas?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

Par dessus les montagne, on distingue l'azur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

Azur dans son écrin de verdure, idéalement situé à proximité de l&#8217;océan et proche du lac de Soustons, offre un havre de paix à ceux qui savent l&#8217;apprécier.


----------



## mistik (22 Mars 2014)

--> "Appréciez-vous ce gâteau au chocolat ?" "Oh oui Madame Saracoce, il est fameux !" s'exclamèrent les enfants


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

- _Les enfants de p..._ se sont encore infiltrés sous le grillage! sacre _Pépé_ en découvrant trois poules saignées dans la volière


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

La volière était ouverte et tous les oiseaux s'étaient envolés, même les colombes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Une colombe qui annonce à Noé la fin du Déluge : depuis lors, elle est le symbole de la paix.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

Pet inodore égal à pet inutile.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

L'inutile et le superflu sont plus indispensables à l'homme que le nécessaire.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

Nécessaire et indispensable le couteau Suisse.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

Tôt Suisse amateur de paix se lève au son du coucou en lâchant d'inodores pets


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Les pets sont-ils inflammables ?


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> Inflammable est le kérosène


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Le kérosène est un carburant utilisé dans l&#8217;aviation pour alimenter les turboréacteurs et les turbopropulseurs.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> _Turbo_ propulse _Eurika_ hors de la zone atterrissage des aliens du _Front nord_ de la _Comète X5569B15_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

15 ans, on veut plaire ; 20 ans, on doit plaire ; 40 ans, on peut plaire ; mais ce n'est qu'à 30 ans qu'on sait plaire.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> Plaira-t-il toujours à son jeune Maître le Roi tout puissant des Deux mondes qui préfère s'entourer de jeunes éphèbes que de jeunes femmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Femme qui voyage laisse voyager son coeur.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> Ce ch&#339;ur est vraiment extraordinaire, quel plaisir de l'écouter chanter


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Chanter dans l&#8217;noir pour ne pas avoir peur Unique espoir pour un homme de couleur.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> La couleur trop souvent utilisée pour cacher des choses que l'on ne peut avouer


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Avouer qu&#8217;on a eu tort, c&#8217;est prouver modestement qu&#8217;on est devenu plus raisonnable.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> Raisonnablement, on peut penser qu'il est fou !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Fou celui qui veut éclairer le soleil, fou celui qui veut amuser son âne.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> _Sonane_ était une jeune fille très hardie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Hardiesse traduit le terme grec parrhesia. Ce terme est formé de deux mots, pan et rhema, ce qui signifie littéralement toute parole.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> Parole d'or, bouche d'or bref _Chrysostome Jean_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Jean tua Madeleine. Ce fut à peu près vers cette époque que Madeleine perdit l'habitude de le tromper.


----------



## mistik (23 Mars 2014)

--> Tromper sa femme Madeleine telle était la volonté de Jean


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2014)

La volonté de _Jean_ s'était noyée dans son verre mais il avait beau le vider c'est dans le suivant qu'il la retrouverait


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2014)

La retrouver était son leitmotiv.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Le leitmotiv militaire de l'intestin grêle est de chaque matin balancer "mission accomplie, mon côlon.".


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

--> "Mon côlon est comme mon intestin, grêle" s'indigna Madeleine - une jeune femme blonde à forte poitrine - en s'adressant à Jean son mari


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Un mari trop ardent trompe déjà sa femme.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2014)

Fameuse matinée que celle de ce matin pluvieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

Plus vieux est le bouc, plus dure est sa corne.


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

--> La corne d'abondance de la France tend à se tarir chaque jour davantage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;avantage sur la colère tu l'as quand tu te tais.


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2014)

--> Têtu est ce jeune garçon !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2014)

Gare! Sont-ce pas là les empreintes du Cyclope _Polyphème_?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Polyphème est le fils du dieu de la mer Poséidon et de la nymphe Thoosa.


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

-->_ Thoosa_ est une divinité qui représente la réflexion avant l'action


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

L'action ne remplace pas la méditation.


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

--> La méditation ne peut se réaliser en entendant cette drôle de mélopée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Une mélopée étrange que les chanteuses entonnaient "Nous célébrons une fête pour nos seigneurs les esprits.".


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

--> Les esprits les meilleurs seront récompensés


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2014)

"rec" ont pensés les capteurs de la caméra lorsque Jean appuya sur le bouton rouge gravé "enr"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

En route vers de nouvelles aventures palpitantes !


----------



## rabisse (25 Mars 2014)

Palpi tente de rattraper Malmi.


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

--> Mal mise et soudain sa ceinture tomba avec le pantalon sur ses chaussures révélant alors son caleçon blanc à pois rouges


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

Le rouge fait directement penser à la chaleur, c'est une couleur qui a du caractère et qui représente des émotions différentes et contradictoires.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2014)

_Contrade__(Hic!)_toire! _A vinto l'OCA!_ _A vinto l'OCA!_ - glapit le supporter aviné de la _contrade_ de l'Oie à l'issue du Palio de _Sienne_ qui a vu la victoire de son fantino


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2014)

Fantine aux Thénardier livra sa fille.


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Fions-nous à nos instincts


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;instinct, c&#8217;est l&#8217;âme à quatre pattes ; la pensée, c&#8217;est l&#8217;esprit debout.


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

L'esprit de Buddha était le plus sage de l'Inde


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2014)

Un demi siouplait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Plaie d&#8217;argent n&#8217;est pas mortelle.


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2014)

Tel est le proverbe de la cité de la peur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

La peur d&#8217;être déçu rend méchant.


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2014)

Mais chante donc!.... Chante!
...
Ah! Voilà la pluie.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Pluie du matin n&#8217;arrête pas le pèlerin.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2014)

Le pélerin de St Jacques - la protection de sa coquille lui fait une belle jambe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

Les jambes permettent aux hommes de marcher et aux femmes de faire leur chemin.


----------



## rabisse (26 Mars 2014)

Chemin de terre, j'étais derrière, allant doucement, j'étais devant, j'étais tout seul à l'enterrement...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

À l&#8217;enterrement, je découvris le sens de tous les enterrements : une initiation à notre propre mort.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2014)

Mort - celle d'un autre et à mon tour celle d'un autre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

Un autre à craindre que Dieu ? Mais c'est de l'idolâtrie !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2014)

_Lido_ là! Tribord toute! Cet âne est tellement saoul qu'il raterait la passe avec le _vaporetto_


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2014)

--> _Vapo_ est tôt descendu chercher des croissants à sa belle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Belle comme la femme d'un autre.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2014)

autre temps autre moeurs


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2014)

Au Tréport tu peux parfois apercevoir les contours de la perfide Albion


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Albion Prelude se déroule entre l'ancien et le nouveau X Universe. Il présente un univers fluctuant qui prépare les joueurs au nouveau X Universe en pleine création.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2014)

En pleine craie ah! si on se creusait un repaire de troglodytes rien que pour nous deux, Mademoiselle _Jeanne_?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball 
Jeanne et Serge, amour dès le premier regard 
Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball 
Jeanne et Serge, amour dès le premier regard.


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2014)

--> Regardez-moi ce tas de mouches collantes et puantes qui ne pense qu'à devenir plus puissant encore en étant constamment près du Chef de l'Etat


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

L&#8217;État ne participe jamais aux catastrophes mais participe toujours aux bénéfices.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2014)

'_Aubain_' né fils ailleurs qu'ici - autant dire qu'il n'a nulle part


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Partir, c'est mourir un peu. Ecrire, c'est vivre davantage.


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

--> _Dave Haantage_ était ingénieur en informatique dans une SSII


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Les SSII sortent de deux ans de vaches maigres, mais n'annoncent pas encore de franche reprise.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

Reprise en main, la France ira loin.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Loin des yeux, loin du coeur.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2014)

Du _cur_ : le chemin qui en a suis-le sans crainte, car il ne t'écarte jamais de là où tu es déjà


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Déjà une preuve d'attachement que de pouvoir se supporter.


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

--> Supporter de rugby,_ Aniais da Visci_ aimait boire une bonne bière devant la retransmission en direct du match de son équipe favorite


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Les favorites du règne antérieur ne sont jamais les favorites du règne qui suit.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

Suis ta route, pour aller loin.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

Loin de se dilater, tout esprit se contracte Dans les immensités de la science exacte.


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2014)

--> Exactement déterminé, le sort de Nidius était définitivement arrêté


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2014)

_Yves_ ment! - Arrêtez donc de prendre ce rodomont pour un paladin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Le paladin observe fidèlement ces règles : protéger le faible, faire régner la justice et vaincre le mal jusque dans les recoins les plus sombres de ce monde.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

Ce monde est perdu, il disparaitra dans les ténèbres.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Les ténèbres là, l'imagination travaille plus activement qu'en pleine lumière.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

En pleine lumière, Claude disparu tragiquement.


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2014)

--> Tragiquement il ne fut pas présent ce jour-là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

La bourgeoisie est cible des critiques. Les artistes s'en donnent à coeur joie pour définir cette façon d'être et de penser, à l'exemple de Jacques Brel : "Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons, plus ça devient vieux, plus ça devient bête ...".


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2014)

--> Bêtement ce matin j'ai oublié de mettre mon string en peau de lapin et donc je me suis retrouvé comme un coquin ... j'en avais les boules !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2014)

Bouh l'autre! Rien de sert d'être _chaud_, c'est la peau qui fait le _lapin_...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Le lapin est la parfaite incarnation du Mal pour la carotte.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2014)

Carottes et petits pois, un incontournable des cantines


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> "_Quant'ine, quant'ine_ _?_" demanda Julia. "_On dîne à 20h00_" ma petite Julia répondit sa maman


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Les mamans, ça pardonne toujours ; c&#8217;est venu au monde pour ça.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Ca me semble difficile de penser qu'il puisse se maintenir encore longtemps au pouvoir


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2014)

Tempe aux poux : vois ramper ces saligauds, ils sont gros comme des cafards!


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Cas pharmaceutique courant, cette surdose faisait penser quand même à un meurtre maquillé.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Mac y est presque dominant face au monde PC


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2014)

Paix, c'est l'heure de se faire des gros bisoux


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> "_Bisou sur la joue, maman_" réclama avec impatience la petite Isabelle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Isabelle a les yeux bleus x3
Bleus les yeux Isabelle a

Soudain quand elle est partie
J'ai vu qu'elle n'était plus là
Et comme elle n'était plus là
J'me suis dit elle est partie.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2014)

Partis politiques corrompus, administration moribonde, ce pays allait vau l'eau sans se soucier de rien, comme un Titanic présomptueux.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Présomptueux que nous sommes, nous voudrions être connus de toute la terre, et même des gens qui viendront quand nous ne serons plus.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Plus le temps passe plus le financier amasse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

N&#8217;amasse pas mousse pierre qui roule.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Roule ta bosse et boss qui te roule


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Rouler des mécaniques c&#8217;est une maladie des hommes.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Mars 2014)

Roule et fais tourner ;o)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Tourne le vent et on accuse les girouettes.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Les girouettes tournent et tourne la guinguette


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

La guinguette de Tours sur Loire prend ses quartiers au pied du pont Wilson, chaque année de mai à septembre.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Septembre était le septième mois de l'année durant l'Antiquité romaine


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

Romaine confie à son compagnon Justin toutes les ranc&#339;urs qu'elle a accumulées en trois ans de vie commune.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2014)

--> Commune est cette destinée


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2014)

Destiné à donner ce qu'il n'a pas à quelqu'un qui n'en veut pas - le lot d'_amant_ dussé-je en croire _Lacan_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Lacan manifeste la plus grande prudence. Il évite constamment les formules qui permettraient de réduire sa pensée et de saisir clairement les résultats auxquels il aboutit.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Il aboutit à un résultat auquel il ne s'attendait pas


----------



## thunderheart (1 Avril 2014)

Pas de Boogie-Woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir
Pas de Boogie-Woogie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Le boogie-woogie est à la fois le nom d'une danse et celui d'une sous-famille musicale du jazz, au rythme particulier, le plus souvent marqué au piano.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Au piano, il jouait comme un dieu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Le Dieu réel, c'est notre Dieu. Le Dieu des autres est un dieu doctrinal.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Doctrinalement parlant je pense que l'on va pouvoir le battre aux élections suivantes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Suivant le fleuve, on parvient à la mer.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Lamère victoire ne lui sourira pas longtemps


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2014)

Pas longtemps après m'être assis sur la berge du fleuve, j'ai vu passer le cadavre de mon ennemi


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Mon ennemi principal est moi-même


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

La même femme est presque toujours la même femme ; le même plat n'est jamais le même plat.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Même plat, quel embarras !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

S'embarrasser à regretter le passé perdant le présent et risquant l'avenir.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> L'avenir se prépare dès à présent


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Présent d'ennemi, présent de malheur.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Malheur à toi si jamais je te retrouve !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Retrouver sa jeunesse et recommencer ses folies.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Ces Folies Bergère m'enchantent toujours autant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

--> Autant de pays, autant de moeurs.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Meursault est un très bon vin


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2014)

Vincent mit l'âne dans un pré et 120 dans l'autre


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> L'autre moi met en péril mon ego


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

L'ego est un je d'enfant.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2014)

--> Enfantillage que tout cela !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2014)

Je queute où cela? s'enquiert le débutant (au billard)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Au billard, l'hypocrisie ça s'appelle les bandes.


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

--> "_Des bandes de gaz pour soigner ce malade vite !!!_", cria le médecin militaire de garde


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Aux Etats-Unis, l&#8217;ambition est toujours récompensée ... par des taxes importantes.


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

--> Des taxes importantes encore à payer !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Payer, c'est régner.


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

--> Régner, ça paye très bien !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Bien boire et bien manger font bien travailler.


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2014)

--> "_Travaillez en silence les enfants_" cria le professeur


----------



## momo-fr (2 Avril 2014)

Profs et Surs c'étaient rassemblés dans la cour, il ne manquait que le curé du village.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Un village de cannibales et avoir le courage de le traverser tout nu.


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2014)

Nu entre mu et xi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

Xi Jinping invite les Belges chez lui et plaide pour une relation win-win renforcée.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2014)

Rang forcé : _Au_temps! Au_Temps!_ beugle l'instructeur au bleu soufflé par les obus de la fille du capitaine


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2014)

--> "_Capitaine il y a un drôle de gus dans la caserne, il arrête pas de bouffer son béret_" indiqua Toto qui faisait ses classes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

Les classes ignorantes sont les classes dangereuses.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2014)

Dans "Je refais la même connerie", il y a comme un signe évident d'obstination


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

L'obstination est le parent pauvre de la volonté.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2014)

"Lave-Eau_l'Honte" : et pour les tâches les plus récalcitrantes, vous me conseillez quelle marque de lessive? 

[D'accord : capillotracté]


----------



## rabisse (3 Avril 2014)

Les six vertus sont nécessaires pour la reconduction de votre carte d'abonné.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

Abonnez-vous et recevez chez vous Le Monde et ses suppléments, chaque jour ou seulement le week-end.


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2014)

--> Le week-end en amoureux à Venise, ça te dit ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2014)

Dire un aveu, _Nise_, en gondole, du batelier peut-il gommer l'ombre qui tombe entre les nôtres


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Notre pire ennemi se cache dans notre coeur.


----------



## rabisse (4 Avril 2014)

Coeur de lion, ce richard de crésus.


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

--> Crésus est un Roi célèbre par ses richesses


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

La richesse illumine la médiocrité.


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

--> La médiocrité a pour synonyme l'insuffisance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

L'insuffisance tentation qu'est la vertu.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Verre, tu contiens toutes nos frustations


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

--> Nos frustrations sont des aveux de faiblesse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

La faiblesse ne plie jamais à propos.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Pro, Poséidon posa son trident et tel un triton alla dans les flots batifoler


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Batifoler, faire les jolis coeurs, mères de Springfield cachez vos filles !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Filles de l'air, l'air de rien, dans vos aires, les airs sont douceurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

La douceur c'est la plénitude de la force.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Avril 2014)

Fort ! Ce café était vraiment fort, importé du Brésil, tout empreint d'un délicat mélange de douceur et force.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2014)

S&#339;ur _Efforce_ et s&#339;ur _Effrite_ rament dans un bateau. S&#339;ur _Efforce_ se noie. Que reste-t-il?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Il faut gratter les gens où il leur démange.


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

--> Dément ? Je ne le pense pas


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

Pas de patience, pas de science.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2014)

Si 'anse', alors cruche


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

La cruche, objet basique et sympathique, est en effet utilisable mais fragile &#8230;


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2014)

--> Cruche que je suis j'ai omis de remettre ma tête sur mes épaules !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2014)

Eh! _Paul_, crie _St Jean-Baptiste_ la tête dans le guidon, on se fait une bourre jusqu'au prochain feu?


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

Feu Jean Paul 2, devrait être canonisé par François 1.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

François Ier échoua dans les guerres d'Italie, mais donna une impulsion décisive à l'absolutisme.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

L'absolutisme est une forme de régime politique.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

La politique est une guerre sans effusion de sang et la guerre une politique sanglante.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2014)

Sans gland, te voilà bien démuni


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Démuni est le Sénégal face aux pilleurs des mers.


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

--> "Démerde-toi pour sortir de là" cria Toto à son copain Anselme


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Anselme affirme, contre les théologiens de l'époque, que la foi éclairée par la raison est supérieure à la foi aveugle.


----------



## rabisse (5 Avril 2014)

Aveux?... GLe? PLOUF!... gleuugloub! gloub blop blop...!      gloup...!     hiiinnnn! OUIiii...je vais avouer!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Avouer. Confesser une faute. Dévoiler les fautes d'autrui est un grand devoir imposé par l'amour de la vérité.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2014)

L'amour de laver rite et opinion - ah! là-là le sieur _Des Cartes_ eut du bien beau linge à passe à son _cogito_ tout nu après la grande lessive du _doute_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Le doute est la clé de toute connaissance.


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

--> Il connaît sans se le représenter physiquement


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Physiquement ce n'était plus le même, il avait changé. Vieilli peut-être ?


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

--> Peut être que demain sera un jour meilleur ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

Le meilleur prophète est celui qui devine juste.


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2014)

--> _Juste Eumant_ était un gentilhomme du Sud-Ouest


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2014)

Sud doux : _Estelle_ dans l'herbe a la rondeur des collines de la _Chalosse_


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

La Chalosse fait partie du département des Landes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Les Landes en proie à de fortes crues, sur le cours de l'Adour ou de la Midouze.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

La Midouze est un affluent de l'Adour.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

L'Adour est un fleuve du bassin aquitain dans le sud-ouest de la France, classé site Natura 2000.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

2000 ans d'histoire, nous contemple.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Contempler la vérité est autre chose que de la connaître par ouï-dire.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Dire que sans Valérie et Julie, Ségolène serait encore sa compagne.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> "_Con_" : pagne pour le cacher


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Cacher son âge, c'est supprimer ses souvenirs.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> "_Sous venir bientôt ?_" demanda Toto à sa maman voyant son anniversaire approcher


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

J'approche tout doucement du moment où les philosophes et les imbéciles ont la même destinée.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> _Desty_ naît en Virginie en 1885


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

En 1885 est publié "Bel Ami". À l'époque, Maupassant était essentiellement connu pour ses contes.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Ces Comtes seront bientôt décapités pour trahison envers leur Suzerain


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Le suzerain accorde sa protection et des moyens de vivre (le fief) au vassal.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Va _Çal_ et rapporte moi le ballon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Le ballon, c'est comme une femme, il aime les caresses.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Ce car et ce chauffeur nous seront bien utiles !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Utile est l'histoire pour y lire le passé mais pour l'avenir ...


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> L'avenir ne peut se comprendre sans avoir étudié son passé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Le passé, c&#8217;est comme utiliser un rétroviseur; Il est bon de jeter un regard en arrière et de voir tout le chemin que tu as parcouru, mais si tu y regardes trop longtemps, tu manqueras ce qui est tout droit devant toi.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Devant toi il y a l'embarras du choix


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Le choix fait les amis, le sort fait les parents.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Par an je n'ai qu'un seul bonus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Le bonus de pension consiste en une majoration de la pension de retraite au profit du travailleur indépendant qui prolonge sa carrière.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Sa carrière a été faite en couchant avec le patron


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Le patron est quelqu&#8217;un qui se mêle passionnément de votre travail, qui le fait avec vous, par vous.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2014)

--> Vous êtes un patron formidable, *merci patron* !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

Un patron sait ce qu'il faut faire ; un manager sait seulement comment le faire.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2014)

Faire faire à d'autres en tirant profit de leur travail sous prétexte qu'on l'organise : quel patron peut se prétendre en odeur de sainteté?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

La sainteté n'est peut-être que le comble de la politesse.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> La politesse des Rois est l'exactitude


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

L&#8217;exactitude est la politesse des rois.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> "Tirer les Rois" n'a aucune connotation sexuelle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

La connotation sexuelle des noms comme Lecul ou Ducom donne souvent demande à des changements dans le futur.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Sexuella est une bonne amie de Kruella


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2014)

C'est Xu, elle est la reine des geishas.

Toasted

Cru, elle a gobé l'oeuf.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Des geishas ont-elles pour futur de Kruella : Sexuella ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Sexuelle activité et plaisir partagé.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Part âgé à la retraite si tu veux avoir un minimum de pension !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Pensions-nous que le bonheur est la plus grande des conquêtes, celles qu'on fait contre le destin qui nous est imposé. Même dans la défaite, ce regret ne nous quittait pas.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Pas mal ce delta de 100 points de base !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

La base de la civilité est la conscience.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Conscient, ce jeune homme se remit rapidement de l'accident et porta secours aux autres passagers du TGV


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Des TGV et des aspirines le lendemain matin.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Matin, midi et soir il préparait son évasion d'Alcatraz


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Al K Traz pourrait convenir comme pseudo à un grapheur ou à un rappeur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Les rappeurs jouent sur ces fantasmes et se construisent des personnages en général sans lien avec leur vraie personnalité et leur quotidien réel.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Ray, elle veut que tu rejoues avec Dave !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Dave est-il le frère de Michael Douglas ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2014)

Douglas ! Que nenni. Dave Davies et Ray Davies sont les deux frangins propulseurs des Kinks.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Kinks vient de "Kinky", expression alors à la mode signifiant à la fois "branché" et "pervers".


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2014)

_Pervers Pépère_ a l'art de faire prendre les lanternes pour des vessies


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2014)

Vessie natatoire de poissons, se dit en anglais, "swin bladder" donc un banc de poisson en formation, c'est la bande à Bladder.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

La bande à Baader, mouvement clandestin de guérilla urbaine, né en 1970 en Allemagne de l&#8217;Ouest, se fit appeler Roten Armee Fraktion en référence à l&#8217;Armée rouge japonaise.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> _Jhappo_ naît ce soir de père inconnu dans une clinique près de Toulouse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Toulouse, cité sportive et pôle estudiantin, véhicule l'image d'une ville dynamique, à la tête des industries et technologies.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Technologiquement parlant, Grenoble est une ville bien placée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Placer ses éloges comme on place de l&#8217;argent, pour qu&#8217;ils nous soient rendus avec les intérêts.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Les intérêts sont capitalisés, on parle alors d'anatocisme


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

L'anatocisme est interdit par le Code civil, en raison du danger qu'il offre.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Offres-tu le Code civil chaque début d'année à ta petite famille ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Familles, je vous hais !


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Aimerais-tu cracher sur leur tombe ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

On tombe amoureux. Et comme toujours, quand on tombe, on se fait mal.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Mal en point était ce vieillard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

Un vieillard endormi, on dirait la répétition générale de l'attaque qui l'emportera.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Emportera-t-il avec lui tous ses secrets en s'éteignant à l'aube de ses 87 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

L&#8217;an passé est toujours meilleur.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Meilleur est le goût de cette fraise française par rapport à cette autre variété espagnole


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

L'espagnol est la langue des amants, l'italien est celle des chanteurs, le français celle des diplomates, l'allemand celle des chevaux.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> "_Che vau ben un po de soup'_" demanda l'Auvergnat


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

L'auvergnat CISM invente la serrure sans orifice.


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2014)

--> Sans orifice pas de plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Le plaisir tue en nous quelque chose.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2014)

'_Chose_' : incorporation d'un objet opaque & buté à l'incorporel de l'_Idée_


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> L'idée est là mais le projet est encore loin


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Loin des yeux, loin du coeur.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> Les ch&#339;urs de l'Armée Rouge chantent devant nous et tous les convives invités par le Président Poutine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Poutine se méfie d'une instrumentalisation des ONG.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Avril 2014)

Aux NG (aka les Nouvelles Galeries) tu trouves de belles culottes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Culotte évasée sur les hanches, serrée aux genoux et dont la partie inférieure est recouverte par les bottes.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2014)

Les beaux tartans : rien de tel pour mettre en valeur le galbe d'un mollet poilu sur les Monts _Grampians_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Les Grampians préservent plus d&#8217;un tiers de la flore victorienne, et nombre d&#8217;animaux, dont une quarantaine d&#8217;espèces de mammifères et plus de 200 espèces d&#8217;oiseaux.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> Les oiseaux dignes descendants des dinosaures


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Un dinosaure aux allures de poulet reconstitué aux États-Unis.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> "Aux Etats-Unis on nourrit des poulets aux hormones qui échappent pourtant aux flics du FBI qui sont ensuite cuits dans des micro-ondes et il en ressort des dinausores, j'ai bien retenu ma leçon ... hein Maîtresse ?" demanda Toto à sa Professeur_e_ (selon la put... de réforme de l'orthographe miterrandienne de 1990) des Ecoles


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

L'école enseigne la prose, non la poésie.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> La poésie d'amour avec un exemple ci-dessous : 

_Je suis perdu, vois-tu,
                  je suis noyé,
                  inondé d'amour;
                  je ne sais plus si je vis,
                  si je mange,
                  si je respire,
                  si je parle;
                  je sais que je t'aime._

                   De Monsieur Alfred de Musset


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Musset n'a pas seulement exprimé sa souffrance, mais aussi celle de tous ces jeunes gens qu'on a excité avec des rêves de révolutions ou de gloire militaire, mais qui, en vérité, n'ont rien vécu d'autre que la réalité la plus plate.


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2014)

Plate est la terre, tant ne sont plus à son bord.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Au bord du gouffre. En haut d'un grand immeuble Juliette et Laurine fumaient tout en regardant au loin.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> Au loin le jeune homme attiré par cette très belle femme qu'il suivait tel un fauve poursuivant sa proie ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

La proie de ses vérités est toujours l'homme.


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

Douter de Dieu, c'est y croire.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2014)

--> Croire en soi est fondamental pour progresser dans la vie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

La vie est un songe.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2014)

«_La vie est un songe dit par un Idiot, plein de bruit et de fureur, et ne signifiant rien_»...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

Rien ne tache et rien ne lave comme le sang.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2014)

Sans déconner, aujourd'hui on va bosser et arrêter de glander sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

MacG va-t-il encore tenir dix bonnes années ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2014)

Dix bonnes à nénés proéminents - comment voulez-vous que je me concentre à domicile?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

Domicile : Toujours inviolable. Cependant la Justice, la Police, y pénètrent quand elles veulent. Je regagne mes pénates. Je rentre dans mes lares.


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2014)

--> Les Lares étaient les génies domestiques des Romains chargés de protéger chaque maison et chaque famille


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2014)

Chaque femme y était-elle dans la main d'un _autre_ - père ou mari?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Un mari sans sa femme est un mari sans âme.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2014)

Ah mais, j'vous dis moi, elle est fraîche ma morue


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

La morue de l'Atlantique a joué un rôle important dès le début de la colonisation de l'Amérique du Nord. Les Portugais ont commencé à pêcher dans les eaux de Terre-Neuve en 1501, et les Basques français et espagnols, au début des années 1500.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2014)

Des ânes, _Émile_! Cinq_cents servaient la marquise conquise par _Pasiphaé_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Pasiphaé engendra le Minotaure après que Poséidon lui est jeté un sort sur l'ile de Crête.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Avril 2014)

Qu'Ray te foute une beigne, touche pas au grisbi salope


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Salope elle deviendra en peu de temps, je suppose, si elle tombe sur un amant habile.


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2014)

--> A bile était son foie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Le foie de mon ennemi est le fourreau de mon épée.


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2014)

--> Mon épée était plus affûtée que mon glaive


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Le glaive de la justice n'a pas de fourreau.


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2014)

--> Deux fours au village permettaient de régaler en pain toute la communauté


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

La communauté des haines fait presque toujours le fond des amitiés.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2014)

«_Amitié_» : l'autre se déplace de l'_en-face_ au _latéral_ - autant dire qu'on ne l'aperçoit plus que du coin de l'il


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

L'oeil n'aime pas ce qui est au-dessus de lui.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2014)

Luisante telle une sirène sortant des flots, elle se dirige vers toi, minaudante


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Minaudante, c'est d'abord celle qui fait la moue. Soit la moue se veut boudeuse, soit elle se veut faussement adorable.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Avril 2014)

A dos, râble comme il l'est, la porter jusqu'au lit est un doux ouvrage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

L'ouvrage a toujours l'air facile, Quand le travail est un plaisir.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2014)

plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un instant, chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

La vie seule est de la vie l'école.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

L'école, cette période durant laquelle nous étions jeunes et insouciants.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

L'insouciance est le seul sentiment qui puisse inspirer notre vie et ne pas disposer d'arguments pour se défendre.


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2014)

--> Se défendre de cet imbroglio poitico-juridique sera très difficile !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Très difficile de voir le beau tout seul.


----------



## FlnY (11 Avril 2014)

Seul face à cette immensité, la victoire sera plus belle.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

La belle-mère et la bru dans la même maison sont comme deux chats dans un sac.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2014)

Sa calligraphie est comme le vol d'un Dragon parmi les nuages


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Les nuages nagent comme des enveloppes géantes, Comme des lettres, que s&#8217;enverraient les saisons.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> Les saisons défilent les unes après les autres


----------



## bella1957 (12 Avril 2014)

les autres ne sont pas moi, et  moi je ne suis pas les autres, qui suis-je alors  bonne question


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> Question assez ardue à vrai dire à laquelle je ne saurai répondre !


----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2014)

Répondre à leurs questions ne l'inspirait pas plus que de tirer à travers la porte de sa salle de bains, après-tout il savait courir plus vite sans ses jambes.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Jambe fait ce que genoux veut.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> Veux-tu du sel ou du poivre ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Le poivre c'est du sel qui pique !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Avril 2014)

Pic et pic et colegram


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> _Kohl_ et _Grahmm_ étaient deux petits enfants allemands nés en France durant la Deuxième Guerre mondiale entre Soldats hitlériens et Françaises aimantes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Aimantes et aimantées les étoiles formeront constellations.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> Con ... _Stella Scion_ ... il était fort beau et peu poilu en forme de ticket de bus ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Abuser de l'esprit philosophique, c'est en manquer.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> Manquez de tout même d'esprit philosophique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

L'esprit philosophique consiste à préférer aux mensonges qui font vivre les vérités qui font mourir.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

--> Mourir un jour et renaître le lendemain est un concept déjà évoqué il y a un peu plus de 2000 ans


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

2000 ans d&#8217;histoire et un terroir de génie pour un nectar digne des plus grands.


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2014)

Plus grand, plus fort, plus pur, plus dur, plus blond, plus féroce tel devait être le _Waffen SS_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

La Waffen S.S., sur l'ordre de Hitler, versera son sang sur les champs de bataille au même titre que les unités de l'armée régulière.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2014)

«_Mes régulières_»? - Je vous assure, ma Sur, je n'en ai pas d'autre à part vous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Vous êtes empereur, seigneur, et vous pleurez !


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2014)

Pleurez ? Cela ne la fera pas revenir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Revenir ? dites moi pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Donc je suis et je m'indigne.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Avril 2014)

Je m'indigne de la façon dont le sieur COrentin rédige ses phrases dans ce fil, tout à côté de la plaque !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Plaquer au sol, je suis à ta merci.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Merci d'être aussi actif et réactif sur les réseaux


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Le réseau Internet transporte un large spectre d'information et permet l'élaboration d'applications et de services variés.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Variez les plaisirs et vous gagnerez en performance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La performance physique n'est tant pas une métaphore de la puissance sexuelle qu'une représentation du désespoir triomphal des hommes, du bond qu'il leur faudrait faire pour n'être plus mortel.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Mortel était son ennui d'attendre quotidiennement la décision présidentielle pour déclencher le feu nucléaire


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2014)

Perfore m'en ce rempart par un affouillement de mines.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La mine des gens est vraiment fort trompeuse.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> *La performance* physique n'est tant pas une métaphore de la puissance sexuelle qu'une représentation du désespoir triomphal des hommes, du bond qu'il leur faudrait faire pour n'être plus* mortel*.





mistik a dit:


> --> *Mortel* était son ennui d'attendre quotidiennement la décision présidentielle pour déclencher le feu *nucléaire*





rabisse a dit:


> Perfore m'en ce rempart par un affouillement de mines.


Ca va pas bien Rabisse dis-toi t'as bu hein, c'est ça !!! ^^
Fort trompeuse était cette midinette


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Les midinettes sortaient en bandes et traversaient la place Vendôme et la rue de Rivoli en se donnant le bras.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Les bras m'en tombent chers amis !


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2014)

Amis qui ne cessaient de me toaster parce que je ne n'appuie pas sur le "Envoyer le réponse" de bord.. de m.....   Boudiou!


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Boudiou Rabisse kéki t'arrive à toi dis donc kéki t'arrive Boudiou !!!


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2014)

P'têt trop con va savoir, comme son père.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Perds-tu tout repère Rabisse, esprit es-tu encore là, ou es-tu las hélas ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Hélas ! On voit que de tout temps les petits ont pâti des sottises des grands.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Des grands esprits peuvent avoir une petite b... et oui Mesdames !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Mesdames, souriez afin que plus tard vos rides soient bien placées.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Bien placées étaient ses miches dont aucune ride n'apparaissait


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Apparaissait alors le lieu comme un jardin plein de fleurs et de plantes, plongé dans une grande luminosité qui égayait le paysage.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Le paysage était merveilleux au bras de cette femme sublime


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Le sublime touche, le beau charme.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Beau charmeur était ce coureur de jupon


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Les jupons blancs de toutes les longueurs, le jupon qui bride les genoux et le jupon à traîne dont la balayeuse couvre le sol, une mer montante de jupons, dans laquelle les jambes se noyaient.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Ce noyer a chaque année un bon rendement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Le rendement sonore d&#8217;une mouche surpasse celui d&#8217;un avion, si on considère le rapport poids/décibel.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Des "_si_" bellâtre sont des "f_ilms_" qui ne présagent pas forcément que la fille sera dans ton lit ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Au soir de cette vie, vous serez jugés sur l'amour.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> L'âme où René l'a perdue correspond au lieu de son accident de voiture


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La voiture est le troisième testicule de l'homme moderne.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> L'homme moderne est un homme de Neandertal sur quatre roue avec un volant entre les mains


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La main est l'instrument des instruments.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Des instruments à vent toujours plus d'instruments à vent pour les péteux en pétard !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Pétard ! Ah ! il nous aimait pas la tante.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> _La Tante_ est en quelque sorte une alternative au crédit à la consommation


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La consommation est la fin matérielle de toute activité humaine.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Humainement on ne pouvait que sapitoyer sur son sort


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Le sort qui vous emporte, il faut le porter courageusement.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Courageusement, il monta tout en haut de l'escalier avec son appareil respiratoire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

L'appareil respiratoire et son oxygène est au coeur ce qu'est l'illusion.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> L'illusion d'un coeur artificielle : Carmat


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Carmat a été créée en 2008, par Truffle Capital, EADS et le Professeur Carpentier avec le soutien d'OSEO.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> OSEO maintenant BPI de l'ex de Hollande d'avant Trierweiler la Valérie : Royal la Ségolène


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Ségolène Neuville été nommée ce mercredi secrétaire d'Etat aux Personnes handicapées et à la Lutte contre l'exclusion du gouvernement de Manuel Valls.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Valls Manuel a prononcé une ode en buvant de l'eau de Vals


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La valse triste, le troisième violon qui joue faux, le maître d'hôtel qui a un oeil sur la steppe et l'autre sur l'addition. Avoue que rien n'est changé.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Changez ce Président qui a réussi l'impossible : rassembler la France de droite et de gauche mais contre lui


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Lui-même y creuse sa propre tombe.


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2014)

Tombe la neige, tu ne viendras pas ce soir. Tombe la neige. Et mon coeur s'habille de noir.
Mais tombe la neige. Impassible manège.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Manet ? Non, je n'aime vraiment pas sa peinture


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La peinture est une poésie qui se voit au lieu de se sentir et la poésie est une peinture qui se sent au lieu de se voir.


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> Se voir dans un miroir et croire pouvoir entendre grâce à ce vieil entonnoir posé sur son oreille noire de crasse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

La crasse peut être dynamisante. Quoi de plus excitant qu'un meuble à décaper, un chiotte à détartrer, une casserole à "ravoir" ?


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2014)

--> _*Rê*_ voire *Râ* (voire Rê sans jeu de mot, quoique ...) *dieu* soleil


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

Le soleil, l'or des pauvres.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2014)

_Dépôt_vraisemblable_ : la proclamée «Vérité» des autres dont je n'ai pas l'_Évidence_à_l'Idée_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

D'idées vraies en idées vraies et de clarté en clartés, le raisonnement peut n'arriver qu'à l'erreur.


----------



## rabisse (14 Avril 2014)

Erre, heures en attente, en espérant l'enchanteur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

L'Enchanteur est un roman de René Barjavel, paru en 1984. Ce roman réinterprète la légende arthurienne des chevaliers de la Table ronde.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Avril 2014)

Rondement menée, cette affaire arriva à son terme sans anichroche.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Les anicroches il faut toujours s'y attendre quoiqu'on entreprenne.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2014)

Antre, près nécromancien bancroche de 1er rang (excessivement chatouilleux), en plein cur du Pays _Troll_, anicroches en tout genre garanties, loyer minime - affaire rare à saisir!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Saisir au vol les pages heureuses de la vie de crainte qu'elles ne se changent en tristesse.


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2014)

--> Tristesse et mélancolie s'affichaient sur le visage de cette jeune veuve


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

La veuve est l'avenir de l'homme.


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2014)

--> L'homme est plus rarement veuf que ne l'est la femme


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Femme de marin, femme de chagrin.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Avril 2014)

Chat grinçant des dents, chat pas content !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Content sans vouloir davantage. C'est un trésor qu'on ne peut estimer.


----------



## rabisse (14 Avril 2014)

Est-ce "Timer", le verbe, pour comprendre le temps?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

Le temps adoucit tout.


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2014)

--> Tout doucement mais sûrement il bascula dans la folie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

La folie est le propre de l'homme.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2014)

L'homélie de ce prélat ruisselle d'onction - _Ventre-Saint-Gris_ !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Le gris est le cendrier du soleil.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2014)

Soleil du matin, ça fait du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Bien boire et bien manger font bien travailler.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> *Travaillez, prenez de la peine : c'est le fonds qui manque le moins*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Moins de désirs égale plus de santé.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Sa santé mentale est vacillante


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Vacille le jour, c'est la nuit qui tombe.


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2014)

Tombe la neige.... tu ne viendras plus ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Ce soir-là, assis dans un bunker à l'extrême est de la base, j'imaginai ma mort sous toutes ses coutures. Je sirotai une bouteille de Royal Horse et regardai par l'entrée circulaire du conduit les immeubles et les minarets se teinter de violet et de noir au fil de la nuit. J'envisageai tout.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Tout doit être abordé car notre situation périlleuse demande à être étudiée au plus prêt


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Prête l&#8217;oreille à tous, mais tes paroles au petit nombre.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Avril 2014)

Non ! Breton ne signifie pas poivrot


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Poivrot était un homme vague. Une sorte de dégradé entre le mal et le bien, entre le laid et le beau. Une nature presque invisible.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Invisible mais visiblement parfaite cette jeune femme timide et effacée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

S'effacer une cicatrice le peut, - Mais non mauvais renom cesser.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Cessez de parler sans cesse espèce de cépacé pas loin !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Loin des yeux, loin du coeur.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Cur de pierre et dame de cur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Un coeur fier peut survivre à un échec général parce qu'un tel échec ne blesse pas son orgueil. C'est plus difficile et plus amer quand un homme échoue tout seul.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Tout seul je parvins à m'élever au rang de Grand Chambellan de France de l'Empereur Napoléon Ier


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Napoléon Ier dérange et fascine. Premier Consul puis Empereur, génie militaire et bâtisseur, il a régné sur l'Europe en despote et a contribué à la modernisation des nations, la France en tête.


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> En tête de l'Europe, le futur Empereur Napoléon Ier était avant tout un savant et un très grand "matheux".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

Les matheux confondus. Bien s'y connaître en mathématiques n'immunise pas contre les mirages des jeux de hasard.


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2014)

Hasard! Me crie mon désespoir Mais tombe la neige, impassible manège...


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2014)

--> Manège émouvant que cette cohorte essayant d'échapper à leur agresseurs et tenant de rejoindre la 13ème Légion


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2014)

Légion ..........................................Qui donc, si je criais, m'entendrait parmi les Hiérarchies 
des Anges? et, en supposant que l'un d'eux soudain
me prenne sur son c&#339;ur : je succomberais, mort de
son existence plus forte. Car le beau n'est rien
que le premier degré du terrible.​​​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Terrible luxe que l'incrédulité.


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> L'incrédulité de son auditoire devait être vaincue s'il voulait imposer ses idées


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

D'idées vraies en idées vraies et de clarté en clartés, le raisonnement peut n'arriver qu'à l'erreur.


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> L'erreur est humaine cher ami


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

A mi-chemin, je me décidais à faire demi-tour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Tour Eiffel Guitare du ciel.


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> Ciel mon mari !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Le mariage, depuis le moment ou il est conclu et scellé, est une chose à faire, non une chose faite.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

Faites ce que je dis, ça m'évitera de le faire ^^


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Faire et non subir, tel est le fond de l'agréable.


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> L'agréable chez cette femme c'est qu'elle te reçoit chez elle comme si tu étais un roi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Un roi faible affaiblit le peuple le plus fort.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

Formidable fort minable


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Un minable qui vit sur sa réputation, ben, c'est comme un champion qui ne mettrait jamais son titre en jeu.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2014)

Je crois que tu passes beaucoup de temps sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Beaucoup de temps sur MacG, tu as raison. Et bonne jugeote tu as de me le dire.


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> Le diras-tu à ta femme que tu as une maîtresse depuis 5 ans et qu'elle attend un enfant de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Toi sans qui les choses Ne seraient pas ce qu&#8217;elles sont ! O soleil !


----------



## bella1957 (16 Avril 2014)

soleil ô toi qui réchauffe mon corps et mon coeur....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Le coeur de l'homme est un don de Dieu, - Garde-toi de le négliger.


----------



## bella1957 (16 Avril 2014)

le négliger mon coeur?  je tiens trop à la vie donc je le chouchoute bien et je l'aime


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> Négligeras-tu de déclarer tes impôts et pire de les payer ... vade retro financas !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Un financier, ça n'a jamais de remords. Même pas de regrets. Tout simplement la pétoche.


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2014)

--> La pétoche il l'avait ... que le fisc ne découvre le pot aux roses avec ses petits coups de défiscalisation avec un zeste de blanchiment d'argent rapatrié de Suisse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

Les Suisses ont su construire un très beau pays autour de leurs hôtels.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2014)

Leurs eaux tellement claires - les poissons y planent ainsi que des oiseaux, contempler le fond depuis la barque est comme se pencher depuis la nacelle aérienne d'une montgolfière pour scruter le paysage miniature d'un continent inexploré


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

L'inexploré, une envie d'aller vers l'inconnu, sans rien attendre d'autre que de l'émotion, du partage et de la découverte.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2014)

Découverte, comme dans "L'origine du monde"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le monde ne changera que quand tous on assumera nos saletés, nos poubelles.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Poux : belle affaire pour les officines pharmaceutiques


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Les officines pharmaceutiques ont plus d'un tour dans leur sac, les poux c'est bien mais les régimes c'est mieux.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Le mieux-disant culturel pourrait-il être pour ce qui est de la bande dessinée récente celle intitulée "Steve Jobs : Celui qui rêvait du futur" ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le futur, ça sert à ça : à construire le présent avec des vrais projets de vivants.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Vive Hansel et Gretel !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Hänsel et Gretel en ont assez de ne manger que du pain sec et préfèreraient jouer et danser plutôt qu'aider aux tâches ménagères.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Mèna gère assez bien les tracas quotidien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Un quotidien banal que seul l'atroce transperce.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Tansperce le cur de ce vampire avec la pointe en argent de cette épée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Épée : On ne connaît que celle de Damoclès. Regretter le temps où on en portait. "Brave comme une épée." Quelquefois elle n'a jamais servi.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Serviteur fidèle à ma lignée viens là que je te vois encore un fois avant que la mort ne m'emporte


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Emporte-moi, wagon ! Enlève-moi, frégate ! 
Loin ! Loin ! Ici la boue est faite de nos pleurs !


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Pleurs-tu encore Pénélope ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Pénélope était la dernière épreuve qu'Ulysse eut à subir à la fin de son voyage.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Son voyage a été fort pénible et de plus à la fin il a dû retrouver sa chieuse Pénélope !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Pénélope, Déméter, Nausicaa, Eurydice, Pasiphaé, Hélène, Perséphone. La voix éternelle.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> L'éther ne le prenez pas pour le "cinquième genre" sans que vous ne puissiez penser qu'il s'agisse du "premier corps"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le corps humain est le tombeau des dieux.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Des dieux antiques et un seul Dieu par confessions (catholiques, protestants, musulmans, juifs ...), c'est quoi ce bor... ?


----------



## rabisse (17 Avril 2014)

Dieu, aujourd'hui, me tripote.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Une tripotée de procès avec ces curés qui ont commis des viols et autres attouchements sur des mineurs


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le mineur est émancipé de plein droit par le mariage.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2014)

Marre y a j'vous l'dit, mon Père, de passer chaque jour sous des piliers de mines! - confesse la _Gervaise_ du coron


----------



## Lamégère (17 Avril 2014)

Cors on en a aux pieds et généralement ça fait un mal de chien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le chien veut mal à celui à qui il abbaye.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> L'abbaye est tenue d'une main de fer par l'abbé de Cluny


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

À Cluny, magnifique petite ville si bien située dans le Mâconnais ! Ici se trouvait la seconde Rome, la plus puissante abbaye de la chrétienté médiévale, qui joua un grand rôle dans l&#8217;histoire religieuse et dans l&#8217;art roman.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Romantique fut cette nuit passée à imaginer entre amis ce qu'était l'abbaye de Cluny avant qu'elle ne soit vendue pierre après pierre comme bien national à la Révolution française


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

La Révolution française a été tout d'abord cosmopolite, et non française, a songé à "l'homme" plus qu'à la patrie, et n'est devenue "patriote" que quand le territoire a été envahi.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Il était envahi par les amis de sa fille, cette dernière faisait tourner la tête de tous les jeunes gens de son lycée et des mâles de la petite commune où tous les deux s'étaient établis après le décès de Julia, la mère de sa fille dans un tragique accident d'avion


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Les avions furtifs font désormais la guerre sans pilotes à bord. Encore un coup dur pour l'emploi.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> L'emploi n'est pas menacé me semble-t-il par des avions furtifs sans pilotes à bord car pas de sang versé par les pilotes puisque restés au sol et donc qui ne sont pas remplacés par du sang neuf d'aviateur avec sucette à la bouche, biberon dans une main et joystick dans l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

--> Autre ville, autre vie.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> "Vive la Révolution !" cria Louis Antoine Léon de Saint-Just


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Saint-Just-de-Bretenières est située en bordure de la frontière américaine. Les amateurs de plein air prendront plaisir à découvrir la vingtaine de kilomètres de sentiers pédestres et le parcours cyclable de 15 kilomètres faisant partie du réseau du Parc régional des Appalaches.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Hapa lâche le chien pour qu'il vienne à moi au son de mon canon


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Canonnade : Change le temps.


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2014)

--> Le temps de bien gagner ma vie et je reviens dans 20 ans au même endroit avec une Porshe, une blonde avec de gros lolos et bien sûr ma Rolex au poignet gauche !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Gauchers : Terribles à l'escrime. Plus adroits que ceux qui se servent de la main droite.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Droitiers et gauchers cohabitaient pacifiquement sans jamais que l'un ou l'autre bord ne s'attaque à l'autre, jusqu'au jour où ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Où vais-je ? Qui suis-je ? Dans quelle étagère ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2014)

L'État gère la 'survie' d'un Peuple de citoyens en écartant la menace imaginaire d'un 'Danger_de_Mort_Sinon' : en quoi l'État n'émane pas d'un «Contrat-Social» - n'en déplaise à _Jean-Jacques_ - mais s'auto-fonde par un coup-de-force


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

À force de parler d'amour, on devient amoureux. Il n'y a rien si aisé. C'est la passion la plus naturelle à l'homme.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

L'homme a en général une espérance de vie plus courte que celle d'une femme


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2014)

Fameuse surprise hier en ouvrant la boîte aux lettres, le facteur avait déposé le dernier Fluide Glacial


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Glacial, si froid, qu'on s'y brûle les doigts ! La main qui le saisit recule d'effroi ! Et il y en a qui prennent cela pour de la chaleur !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2014)

Chat, l'heure est arrivée pour toi d'aller rendre visite à ta gamelle


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Une gamelle est le mendiant devient gouverneur.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

Gars! Mêle toi donc à la foule et déguste avec nous ce délicieux breuvage...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Un breuvage qui fait dormir quand on n'en prend pas est le café.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Le café au lait à boire chaque matin pour avoir un matin olé olé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Olé Ola sera l'hymne officiel de la Coupe du Monde de Football.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2014)

Fouteux Bollocks FTS


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

FTS propose une large sélection de produits agricoles idéale pour les agriculteurs, les paysagistes et les éleveurs indépendants.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2014)

Un des pendants suspendus au gibet s'appelait " rougegorge", le bien-nommé.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Nommer quelque chose, c'est commencer à le comprendre.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Comprendre l'Allemand mais ne pas vouloir le parler voilà ce qui était arrivé à Erika, jeune allemande qui était arrivé en France avec ses parents après avoir quitté le IIIème Reich agonisant à la mi-1945


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

En 1945 le 7 mai, à 2h41, le maréchal allemand Alfred Jodl signe à Reims la reddition sans condition de l'armée allemande. Staline exigeant que la capitulation allemande se fasse à Berlin.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Berlin est redevenue en 1990 la capitale de l'Allemagne ... réunifiée


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2014)

Ber, l'un des moyens de tenir un bateau droit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Le droit ne fait pas la paix, il fait la guerre.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> La réalité, il devait aller l'affronter, droit dans ses bottes l'officier Waffen SS se repliait avec ses camarades sur Berlin pour tenter l'impossible sauvetage du IIIème Reich


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Reich est une société allemande et fabrique de longue date des Move Controls, mais aussi robinets, éclairage, pompes et autres accessoires pour caravane.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

Caravane.... C'était pas le nom d'une chanson chantée par l'autre là??..


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> L'autre-là me rappellera mes errements sûrement !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Sûrement une erreur dans le choix du topic ?


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Topic signifie thème dans la terminologie anglophone


----------



## Lamégère (18 Avril 2014)

D'utopiques pensées occupent mon esprit dérangé


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Dérangé était son esprit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

L'esprit n'est pas libre tant qu'il n'a pas lâché prise.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Prisez-vous encore beaucoup votre foutu tabac ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Le tabac est plus exigeant que n'importe quelle maîtresse.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Mes tresses sont encore très belles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Belle amie, ainsi en est-il de nous : 
Ni vous sans moi, ni moi sans vous !


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Sans vous Monsieur C0rentin le forum serait bien calme, et puisque l'on ne peut vous envoyer de message, je vous félicite concernant le cap des 30 000 que vous venez récemment de dépasser. Maintenant, le nouveau défi si vous l'acceptez sera de franchir la barre des 40 000 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

40 000 civils ont fui récemment une recrudescence des violences au Darfour.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> "Pas Darfour mais Carrefour, C-a-r--r-e-f-o-u-r, Toto" lui répéta pour la xième fois sa grand-mère


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Ma grand-mère nous disait à nous enfants : le linceul n'a pas de poches.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Deux poches se trouvaient assis en bas de l'immeuble avec une casquette qui se remplissait difficilement de cents


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Cent amis vaut mieux que cent roubles.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2014)

--> Cent roubles ne valent pas un kopeck !


----------



## Lamégère (19 Avril 2014)

Qu'aux pectoraux puissant de ce bellâtre je puisse m'appuyer avant que ces mots inutilisables ne me fassent chavirer..


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2014)

Ah! ce chat... Virez-le moi du bureau, _Jézabel_ - ce n'est pas avec une queue que j'écrirai mes pensées


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

La pensée n'est qu'un éclair au milieu d'une longue nuit, mais c'est cet éclair qui est tout.


----------



## rabisse (19 Avril 2014)

Tout toussotement doux n'est pas toux.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Tout doit être en ordre pour recevoir son Excellence le Président François


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

François Hollande : Lassé des échecs, il passe aux dames.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Les dames, "_Moi Président_" en a chassé plus d'une  !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Une tête bien faite et un bon coeur forment toujours une formidable combinaison.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Une combinaison appropriée doit être utilisée dans une Centrale atomique si l'on ne veut pas être irradié, un préservatif doit être mis au bout de son envie si l'on ne veut pas de descendance et de maladies, un Président de la République ne doit pas entacher la fonction présidentielle par des actions irréfléchies et contre-productives


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

La productivité primaire d&#8217;un écosystème correspond à la production de biomasse que l&#8217;ensemble des organismes photosynthétiques de cet écosystème fabriquent par unité de surface et par unité de temps.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Tenté par cette jeune femme qui passait dans la rue, le Président François surpris ses officiers de sécurité en lui courant après ... Quelle réaction primaire !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Un réactionnaire est un somnambule qui marche à reculons.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> A reculons, le thuriféraire encensait son public !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

O public 
Soyez la torche inextinguible du feu nouveau.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2014)

Bleu du fhn où voler tel _Icare_ dans la portance d'une pompe vertigineuse


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Vertigineuse était la zigounette de Toto l'affreux jojo !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

L'affreux Jojo renâcle à l'idée même de la lecture et se complaît dans la mare stagnante du "j'm'ennuie".


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> *Je m'ennuie de toi*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Toi, tu n'aimes pas Beethoven. Tu sais pas ce que tu perds, des ouvertures comme ça, ça me donne une énergie folle. C'est puissant. Mais après les ouvertures, faut être honnête, il a tendance à devenir un petit peu chiant. C'est pour ça que je zappe !


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Je zappe en passant d'un parti politique à un autre puis finalement en les ignorant tous je finis par les vomir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Vomir sur les autre, il le faut.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Faut-il tous les conchier ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Conchiés qu'ils soient et qu'ils renaissent de leur emmerdement ! 
Compissés qu'ils soient et qu'ils renaissent de leur humiliation !


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Leur humiliation fut la perte de cette bataille qu'il ne fallait surtout pas perdre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Perdre la confiance en soi-même, c'est cela la mort dans la vie - ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2014)

--> Ni moins que plus, perdre un enfant c'est ça la mort de notre vie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2014)

Ah! l'âme... Hors de notre vieille table conduit-elle plus juste le son?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Son au-delà lui gâche son ici-bas.


----------



## Manuel14 (20 Avril 2014)

Ici-bas, la discussion n'a aucun sens.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Le sens commun ne s'enseigne pas.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> Pas à pas il gravit tous les échelons de son entreprise pour finir Président du Conseil d'Administration


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Une administration
N'est rapide qu'au tampon.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> Tamponnez-moi cet ordre de mission


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

La mission essentielle du pouvoir est de rendre les hommes heureux.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> Heureux qui comme Ulysse, a fait un beau voyage


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Les voyages déposent au fond de la mémoire de ceux qui les ont faits une impression aux couches multiples où les livres lus, comme une couleur puissante, viennent irrémédiablement teinter le souvenir que l'on en gardera.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> Garderas-tu tes amis d'antan dans tes relations


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Les relations les plus solides s'établissent toujours sur l'envie qu'on a de les faire durer, et la connaissance exacte de ce qui les menace.


----------



## FlnY (20 Avril 2014)

Menace qui plane aux dessus de nos esprits sains, nous mènera à la méfiance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

La méfiance nous aide à nous défendre. La peur est un instinct infiniment utile qui joue le rôle de signal d'alarme en présence du danger.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> "Danger de mort" était inscrit sur la porte d'entrée du local d'électricité


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

L'électricité, qui n'était connue que par la propriété de certaines substances, d'attirer les corps légers, après avoir été frottées, devient un des phénomènes généraux de l'univers.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> L'univers connu l'ère de Planck durant laquelle l'échelle d'énergie de l'Univers était si grande que le modèle standard n'est pas en mesure de décrire les phénomènes quantiques qui s'y sont déroulés


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Le déroulement d'une trame d'éternité sous des yeux temporels et transitoires est l'histoire.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> "Histoire d'en rire je peux t'en coller une si tu veux" répondit le malabar de service


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Au service de la déesse des amours on devient communément plutôt chauve que grisonnant.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> Grisonnant étaient ses cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

-> ses cheveux gris, sont coupés à la brosse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Brosse d'amour pour les hirsutes.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> Les hirsutes aux cheveux gris


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Grise, mon ami, est toute théorie, 
Mais vert est l'arbre d'or de la vie.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2014)

--> L'avis fut apposé sur toutes les portes des mairies de France, l'Empire allait de nouveau entrer en guerre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

La guerre est la meilleure occasion pour faire des saloperies. Elle donne la permission. En revanche, pour une bonne action, aucune permission n'est nécessaire.


----------



## rabisse (20 Avril 2014)

Nez, c'est certainement pour de Bergerac, l'évidence en plein milieu de la figure.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> La figure est dans un jeu de cartes, une carte avec un personnage (tel le roi)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Crois-tu qu'en te cherchant tu te retrouveras ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2014)

Cherchant 'tuteur', trouveras-tu d'autre destinée que celle d'un légume de potager?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Un potager qui rime avec le plaisir d'être en groupe, de sortir de chez soi, de créer, de retrouver son équilibre en travaillant la terre.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

La terre, notre planète, va bientôt s'arrêter de tourner.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Tourner la page. Amusant cette phrase que tout le monde répète à l'envi sans en comprendre l'extrême importance, la signification dévastatrice, définitive. Une autre page, toute neuve. Un éclatant symbole.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

Symbole de vie, l'eau est important pour tout être humain.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Etre humain, être responsable  de ses actes et de ses erreurs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

L'erreur est humaine, soit ; mais il y en a qui poussent l'humanité vraiment trop loin.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Loin de moi cette idée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

L'idée de la mort a toujours eu sur moi beaucoup d'empire. Dans mes affections les plus vives, elle a toujours suffi pour me calmer aussitôt.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Aussitôt dit aussitôt fait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Fais gaffe, dehors c'est pas mieux
Y a d' la haine dans tous les yeux
Y a des salauds très dangereux
Et des imbéciles heureux
Je suis mille fois meilleur qu'eux
Pour soigner tes petits bleus
Tu peux pas t' casser, y pleut
Ça va tout mouiller tes ch'veux.


----------



## rabisse (21 Avril 2014)

Ch'veux du cuir : pas du peep show, du vécu. J'veux des gros seins, des gros culs. J'veux du cuir,
Sade et Shade et Suzy Q.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2014)

«Suzy Q. Oh! Suzy Q...» : avec _Creedence Clearwater Revival_ comme juke-Box, je suivrai la 'Mère des Routes' : la Route 66  de _Chi'_ jusqu'à _L.A._ sur ma _Harley-Davidson_, sans avoir besoin de personne, car nul _Bar_ ne sera sans _Babe_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Babet, allons, un peu de complaisance, 
Un lait de poule et mon bonnet de nuit.


----------



## FlnY (21 Avril 2014)

--> la nuit noire, sur une pierre noire, une fourmi noire...Dieu la voit!


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> La voie romaine fut découverte par un agriculteur à 10 lieues d'ici


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Ici, c'est un flambeau ; là-haut, c'est une étoile.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Une étoile est née


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Ne donnez pas votre confiance, prêtez-la.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Prêtez-la moi votre bourrique à quatre sous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Sous leurs vêtements, toutes les femmes sont nues.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

Sont nus tous les hommes sous leur pantalon ... berk !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Berk, dire que dans cinq jours, je vais devoir soigner tous les tarés du 13e, vacciner des bébés horribles, tripoter des trucs flasques.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Flasque était sa zigounette pensa et pinça l'infirmière, normal il était mort


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

La mort n'aurait pas de sens si la vie en avait un.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Un sens unique tout d'un coup apparu devant lui


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Lui revint en tête un proverbe africain. Si tu ne sais pas où tu vas, souviens-toi d'où tu viens.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Tu viens bien tard ce soir causer au coin du feu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Le feu qui semble éteint souvent dort sous la cendre.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> La cendre volcanique recouvrit très vite le sol de la cité romaine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Romaine je suis, hélas ! puisqu'Horace est Romain.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Rome un jour, Palerme le lendemain, il courait ainsi de cités en cités tout excité de découvrir de nouveaux trésors, tel un puceau devant sa belle endormie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

Endormir son auditoire est permis, mais non pas l'impatienter.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2014)

--> Un pas sciant terriblement du bois nous partîmes gaiement


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2014)

Gué! - M'en voudrez-vous, Mam'zelle, de prendre en mains votre cas pour épargner à vos pieds le contact de cette eau traîtresse?


----------



## rabisse (22 Avril 2014)

Traits tressent de sombres crayonnages sur le carnet en papier.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Le papier, la rédaction, le procès-verbal, est à la naissance de toute idée. Pas de papier, pas d'idée. Le verbe hisse l'idée comme l'humus hisse le petit pois. Un acte sans papier et c'est un petit pois de plus qui meurt dans le monde.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2014)

Mon demi contenait un breuvage sombre, recouvert d'une jolie mousse bien dense, et fleurait bon l'Irlande


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

L'Irlande est en faillite : Une cure d'austérité, ça ne fait jamais Dublin, mais l'Eire de rien, ça IRA beaucoup mieux après ...


----------



## pat771 (22 Avril 2014)

Après l'orage vient le beau temps


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Le temps de lire, comme le temps d'aimer, dilate le temps de vivre.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> Vivrez-vous encore longtemps caché des paparazzi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Les paparazzi, quel dur métier ! Rester cacher pendant des heures et craindre chaque jour une agression.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> Une agression toutes les 15 secondes à Marseille


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Marseille est ville de lumière. Et de vent. Ce fameux mistral qui s'engouffre dans le haut de ses ruelles et balaie tout jusqu'à la mer.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2014)

_Merdre_! - Oh ! voilà du joli, Père Ubu, vous estes un fort grand voyou.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> Vois où j'habite et tu seras surpris


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

La surprise me flatte, et je me sens saisir 
De merveille à la fois, d'amour et de plaisir.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> De plaisir, je meurs enfin heureux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Heureux, ceux qui ignorent que mûrir c'est assister à l'aggravation de ses incohérences et que c'est là le seul progrès dont il soit permis de se vanter.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

Venter, pets sonores et puant, Toto se vantait souvent de ses flatulences


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Une flatulence sonore émise sur la voie publique console de ne pas posséder de moto.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2014)

Obsédé de mots tautophoniques------------Gal, amant de la Reine, alla, tour magnanime,
Galamment de la Reine à la tour Magne, à Nîmes​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Nîmes, ce peut être suivre des parcours passionnants et érudits, mais aussi, tout simplement, lever les yeux, flâner et reconnaître des signes du temps passé.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> Passez-moi le sel _Gandalf _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Gandalf conseille à Bilbon de donner l'Anneau Unique à Frodon, de peur que l'anneau ne le détruise.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> Détruisez-moi Bilbon qui me fout le bourdon


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

Le bourdon que je trimbale depuis quelques jours est si monumental que vous auriez envie de m'acheter une voiture à bras pour faciliter le transport.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> Le transportable de 17 pouces, le mbp d'Apple est évidemment fort encombrant et lourd par rapport au mbp 15"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

15 ans atteint, Manuel s'est juré de récuser toute utopie, de ne jamais croire que c'était arrivé.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2014)

--> C'était arrivé, il l'avait fait Jacques était enfin devenu Président des _fromages qui puent_


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2014)

Fromage qui pût dévoiler l'avenir : Ma'âme _Irma_, voyante extra-lucide, cultive des roqueforts dans sa champignonnière


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

La champignonnière de Saint-Fons a été creusée au XIIe siècle pour en extraire la molasse, matériau de construction de bâtiments.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Avril 2014)

Bah, Timon est bien plus souriant que toi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

Toi Homme c'est pour ta personne que ciel et terre furent créés.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2014)

Craie et papier : les odeurs sèches de l'école


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

L'école : une serre où l'on apprend aussi la cruauté et la bêtise des autres.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Avril 2014)

Autrement dit, autrement pensé, autrement acté


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

Un acte de justice et de douceur a souvent plus de pouvoir sur le coeur des hommes que la violence et la barbarie.


----------



## rabisse (24 Avril 2014)

Barbarie quand compassion pleure.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

Pleurer s'il n'y a personne qui vous console, ça vaut pas la peine.


----------



## FlnY (24 Avril 2014)

La peine nous fera agir de bien belle manière car nous agirons avec notre coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

Le coeur en forme de fraise 
S'offre à l'amour comme un fruit inconnu.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2014)

Un «fruit», hein? - Connue d'_Adam_ la «Différence», ah! c'en était fini de l'«Innocence» :

_De tous ses yeux la créature voit
«l'Ouvert». Nos yeux seuls sont
comme inversés et tout à fait placés autour d'elle
ainsi que des pièges, disposés en cercle autour de sa libre issue.
Ce qui est au-dehors, nous ne le connaissons que par le visage
de l'animal ; car, le jeune enfant, déjà
nous le retournons et le contraignons à regarder en arrière
le monde des formes, non pas l'Ouvert, qui
dans le visage de l'animal est si profond. Libre de mort.
Elle, nous ne voyons qu'elle ; l'animal libre
a toujours son déclin derrière lui,
et devant lui Dieu, et lorsqu'il avance, il avance
dans l'Éternité, comme coulent les sources.
Mais nous, jamais, pas un seul jour, nous n'avons
devant nous le pur esapce, dans lequel les fleurs
infiniment s'épanouissent. Toujours c'est le monde,
et jamais ce qui n'est nulle part et que rien ne limite :
le pur, l'insurveillé, que l'on respire,
que l'on sait infini et ne convoite pas._​
_Rainer Maria Rilke_ - «Élégies de Duino», 8è Élégie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Ne convoite pas les biens d&#8217;autrui et n'affame pas ton voisin car il est choquant de prendre à la gorge celui qui pratique le bien.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2014)

Bien que tu me le dises souvent, je n'arrive pas à te comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Comprendre, c'est le reflet de créer.


----------



## rabisse (25 Avril 2014)

'Cré écervelé de crénom de nom de bordel de merde de pompe à vélo.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Le vélo est le stylo de l'asphalte.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2014)

Asphalt Jungle et Patrick Eudeline ont été les stylos destroy du punk


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Le punk n&#8217;a jamais été un style ou une école. Le punk est une attitude.


----------



## rabisse (25 Avril 2014)

A ti tu temandes s'il n'a tas un téger actent?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Les actes ne sont éphémères qu'en apparence. Leurs répercussions se prolongent parfois pendant des siècles. La vie du présent tisse celle de l'avenir.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2014)

«Selle de lave» : _Nirvana_ sans coussin de _Milarepa_


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Milarepa magicien yogi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Yogi l'ours et son fidèle ami et complice Booboo mènent une vie de rêve dans le parc de Jellystone.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2014)

Jelly Stone n'a jamais fait partie des Rolling Stones


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Stonehenge est un site préhistorique Anglais.


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2014)

Angles et Saxons ont repoussé les Brittons, Arthur n'y pouvait rien.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Rien de rien, on oubli rien.


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2014)

Rien, il ne faut rien renier, vieillir c'est résister à l'écrasement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

L'écrasement est amené par l'orgueil.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Lorgueil est le consolateur des faibles.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

La faiblesse de craindre les comètes n'est pas moderne : elle a eu cours dans tous les siècles, et Virgile, qui avait tant d'esprit, a dit qu'on ne les voyoit jamais impunément.


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2014)

Fait bleu, ce matin dans les cieux.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2014)

_Bleu_! Ce mâtin dans l'essieu a coincé sa _crévindieu_ de queue


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Queue leu leu : Bout tabou.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2014)

Boot à bout : _Joséphine_ hait la pente


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

Pends toi !  Haut et court.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

La courtoisie, que l'on croit très à tort désuète et superflue, est l'une des plus jolies manifestations de la civilisation.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Avril 2014)

Civilisations perdues au fin fond de l'Amazonie


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2014)

L'Amazonie est une région d'Amérique du Sud.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Au Sud, la campagne bleuâtre, délicatement accidentée: fermes, coteaux, cyprès, cultures, routes étroites, et lointainement un ou deux villages.


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2014)

--> Deux villages très proches l'un de l'autre se regardaient en chiens de faïence


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Faïence: Plus chic que la porcelaine.


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2014)

--> Porc ... euh laine de mouton


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

De mouton à courte laine, 
On n'aura ja bonne toison.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2014)

Toison qui moutonne - celle-là ne craint pas le loup


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le loup attaque de la dent, le taureau de la corne ? Comment cela, si leur instinct ne le leur a montré ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Montres et agendas sont l'apanage des cadres Français.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le français ne scande pas, comme le grec ancien ni même comme le latin. Impossible d'obtenir de tels effets. Mais, si l'on y met la musique, alors nous pourrions obtenir un résultat tout à fait nouveau.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Nouveau look !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Les loukoums s'achètent en boite ou en vrac. Ils se conservent facilement, à température ambiante, de préférence dans une boite hermétique.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Une boite hermétique est étanche.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Étanche ta soif de demain en buvant aujourd'hui.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Aujourd'hui, il fait enfin beau chez moi.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> Au mois de mai fais ce qu'il te plaît


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le plaisir de bien faire est le seul qui ne s'use pas.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

--> Paddington,  est le nom de célèbre ourson Anglais.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Les Anglais possèdent deux produits d'une exceptionnelle valeur : leurs tweeds et leurs silences.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2014)

Si Lance Armstrong souhaite refaire le Tour de France, vous croyez que ça passera ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Je passerais ma vie touchant mon piano 
En écoutant l'ivoire ordonner l'harmonie 
Cet ivoire que choque parfois mon anneau 
L'harmonie des beaux airs de France et d'Italie.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> En Itale Lance Armstrong pourrait être maillot ... rose mais pour le Tour de France il serait ... marron !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le marron de tes yeux, Océan de tranquillité, 
Baigne mes fonds rocheux et mes plages agitées, 
Par les galets de la vie !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2014)

L'égale est de la vis l'hélice


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> Elis ce jeune prétendant à la députation


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

La députation permanente peut faire application des mécanismes dérogatoires aux prescriptions des plans de secteur.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> Le secteur est très évolutif en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le moment le plus délicieux de la vie est d'être déjà amoureux alors qu'on ne le sait pas encore.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> Encore un instant et votre pizza sera prête


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Prête à partir, Martine ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Martine attendait que la place se calmât un peu pour se jeter dans la bouche du métro.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Métro, boulot, dodo.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Dodo, l'enfant do,
L'enfant dormira tantôt.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

Tantôt, c'est l'âpres-midi en Wallon.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le Wallon appelle le stade émotionnel chez moi.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Avril 2014)

Moi est content d'être en vacances


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> En vacances 	 	_thunderheart_ lui en être content


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Le contentement de soi après une bonne action (ou une oeuvre d'art) est une dégradation d'énergie supérieure. C'est pourquoi la main droite doit ignorer ...


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> Ignorez-vous que nous sommes plus forts que vous tous réunis ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

La réunion, forme professionnelle de la démocratie participative, est conçue pour accorder la prise de parole à tous ceux auxquels on refusera ensuite l'accès à la décision.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2014)

--> La décision fut prise de tous les transférer à Dachau


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2014)

_Ada_ choisira-t-elle d'aguicher _thunderheart_ en vacances?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Les vacances sont faites pour les gens actifs, mais les paresseux sont les premiers à en prendre.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Prendre l'air.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Air. Quoique personne ne sache exactement ce qu&#8217;est le fond de l&#8217;air, tout le monde en parle, en général pour le trouver frais.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Frais et pur, tel est le bon air de la montagne.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

La montagne en travail enfante une souris.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Souris si tu veux être sur la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

La photographie fixe l'instant présent pour en faire du passé, c'est malin !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Malin va !


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2014)

Va, je vous gratifie d'un bonjour du fond de mon lit


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Un lit est le meilleur des lieux de rendez-vous.


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

--> Rendez-vous sinon nous tirerons ... pas de quartier ... n'est-ce pas mon maître quatre-vingt centième et demi ?


----------



## pat771 (28 Avril 2014)

Demi ou entier, rien n'est plus sur


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

--> Surement qu'un jour, ce chaud lapin que rien n'arrête deviendra l'amant de la femme de son meilleur ami


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

Ami, remplis mon verre, encore un et je vas.

(Jacques Brel)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

La valeur est la qualité occulte la plus insidieuse. C'est elle qu'on exorcise la dernière. Car c'est elle à laquelle l'inconscient s'attache le plus longtemps, le plus énergiquement.


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

--> Energiquement, Samuel alla défendre son ami David qui subissait les moqueries de ses camarades de classe en 1940


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

En 1940 le 17 juin, personne ne savait qu'un nommé Charles de Gaulle parlerait le 18.


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

--> 18/06/1940 : discours radiodiffusé de Charles de Gaulle qui fut réellement entendu le 22/06/1940 par une minorité de Français et qui mena à la condamnation à mort par contumace du Général qui fut un subordonné de Pétain


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Pétain séteignit à 95 ans après une lente agonie et de nombreuses pertes de mémoire et de lucidité.


----------



## rabisse (28 Avril 2014)

Lucie dit:"Thérèse aime la mayonnaise"


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

La mayonnaise vaut mieux éviter, trop de calories, ça fait grossir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

La mayonnaise c'est un peu une métaphore de la vie, elle prend ou au contraire elle ne prend pas.


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2014)

--> Passe-moi le sel et arrête de mater ta jolie voisine ou je t'en fous une


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Une voix sentencieuse ne dicte désormais qu'à partir du chagrin le bonheur demeure un postulat, mais le pessimisme un vice. Elle ajoute négligemment qu'il faut toutes les vérités pour faire un monde.


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2014)

Monde; que pourrais-je comprendre.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2014)

Comprendre que ce monde est le «_Meilleur des Mondes Possibles_» suppose l'idée, nous explique sentencieusement _Leibniz_, que le «_Meilleur des Mondes Possibles_» intègre le maximum de diversité dans le maximum d'unité pour donner lieu à la '_plénitude_' ontologique. Or le paramètre «maximum de diversité» implique que : «Tous les degrés de l'être doivent être remplis» pour chaque espèce d'entités, ce qui fait que, de toute nécessité, doivent coexister (pour l'espèce humaine par exemple) le _meilleur_ et le _pire_ des hommes, comme extrêmes d'une échelle dont tous les intermédiaires soient remplis, sous peine de '_monotonie_optimale_' des exemplaires d'une espèce qui ne garantirait pas le «maximum de diversité» ontologique.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Ontologique : qui concerne l'ontologie.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Les ontologies, les thesaurus et les taxonomies, si elles partagent lorganisation hiérarchiques de concepts entre eux, nont pas les mêmes usages, ni les mêmes objectifs.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Objectif lune !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

La lune est pleine et on ne sait pas qui l'a mise dans cet état.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Et ta soeur ! Elle bat le beurre ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Le beurre, en France, est étroitement associé à la fortune ("Il a mis du beurre sur son pain", quand ce n'est pas "dans ses épinards" ... "Vous n'aurez pas plus de dividendes avec ça que de beurre en broche ! ..." "Au prix où est le beurre !", etc.).


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2014)

Heu, t'essaie pas de m'embobiner avec tes explications alambiquées !


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Eh toi  là ! Mates la !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Al Lambic, on l'appelle. C'est pas l' homm' qui tombe à pic. Il marche à la condensation. Bon pour la médication.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2014)

Mais dis ! Ta science nous casse un peu les bonbons


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2014)

Bon, maintenant ça suffit !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Suffit-il de nêtre jamais injuste pour être toujours innocent ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2014)

Rhino sentimental : il a caché sa corne sous une feuille de vigne bananier


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2014)

--> _Bana_ niait encore avoir eu une maîtresse


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2014)

Une maîtresse aimante vaut mieux qu'un épouse infidèle.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2014)

Cul n'épouse, hein fi?, des légitimes pas de mieux ajustée qu'une vieille chemise


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Une vieille chemise comme seule hardes.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

Harde de daims, de cerfs, de biches. J'y rencontrais des wapitis, de grands cerfs blonds aux ramures magnifiques, serrés en hardes de trente têtes.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Tête de Turc de son groupe,  Marcel était impassible.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

Impassible, je me verse une liqueur en évitant son regard. Puis nous partons dans la nuit, la suivant comme une idole.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Idole des jeunes, Claude François est partit en pleine gloire.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

--> "_Gloire à toi Empereur Commode_" ... Imperator Caesar Lucius Aelius Aurelius Commodus Augustus Pius Felix Sarmaticus Germanicus Maximus Britannicus ... qui pourtant n'était pas très commode


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Comme Aude, essai donc de passer !


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

--> Deux passerons mieux que quatre à la fois


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Foi de Montmirail, le gueux ne récupérera pas mon domaine.


----------



## rabisse (30 Avril 2014)

FOI, FOI, FOI.... FOI!
Bizarre ce chien.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

C'est le jeu du dernier mot 


Chien d'Anglais, ils ont encore gagné le Crunch.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

CrunchBang une distribution Linux épurée, rapide, et stable, basée sur Debian Wheezy et Openbox.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

--> _HaughtPen_ boxe le petit jeune, montre-lui de quoi tu es capable


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Capable de tout et surtout du pire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

La pire des solitudes est celle des incompris. C'est là que l'on perd sa raison.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2014)

Raison Loïc,  est une marque de cidre.


----------



## rabisse (30 Avril 2014)

Cidre et chouchen ne font pas bon ménage quand on souhaite participer au jeu du dernier mot. :rose: :sick: :love:  
Concernant le cidre Loïc Raison, oubliez... Il a tort.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

--> Moribond était le maure oncle Jo donné pour quasi mort


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

La mort n'oublie personne, un bon roman de Didier Daeninckx. Se lit très facilement.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2014)

--> Très facilement, il sortit de la boutique avec 2 livres qu'il avait volé et qu'il disait avoir emprunté


----------



## Chaarlottee (30 Avril 2014)

Emprunter des livres ce que l'on fait régulièrement quand on est étudiants


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

Quand on est étudiant, on est bien trop souvent précaire, même avec des petits boulots ça ne suffit plus à combler nos besoins.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

--> Nos besoins furent primaire : pognon, bouffe, baise, dodo.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2014)

Baise d'_Aude_ au-dessus de la ceinture ce que voudra rien de plus bas : tu t'esbigneras du souci, mon fi - dit mon père


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Mon père a remarqué jadis qu'une des façons les plus blessantes dans la politesse mal entendue est l'abus des promesses.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

--> La promesse synallagmatique de vente constitue une vente            ferme par accord des parties sur la chose et sur le prix


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Le prix d'une vieille amitié vaut bien, souvent, quelques petits mensonges.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

--> Mens, songes et petites déviances


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2014)

Eh! petites d'_Ève_... _Yann_ sait le chemin d'_Adam_ qui ramène au Paradis


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mai 2014)

Par Adidas et Nike, fêtons de la consommation ses plus gros saints


----------



## carvi84 (1 Mai 2014)

Infidèle ,oui mais aimée et rachetée,telle est l'âme de tout enfant de Dieu. Quelle beauté que le baptême ! Merci pour ce don 


 cordialement  
Ccim12

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

Saints! Oui ils sont en fête et nous montrent la route avec beaucoup d'humour 



 cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

--> Du mou, relâche la corde ... il faut du mou que diable !!!


----------



## carvi84 (1 Mai 2014)

Diable !il vaut mieux ne pas lui tirer la queue à ce monsieur ! 


 cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2014)

--> "_Monsieur redonnez-moi un verre de lait et resservez un peu d'avoine à mon cheval s'il-vous-plaît_" réclama Lucky Luke au garçon du saloon


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2014)

Sale ou non : c'est ton boulot et tu dois le faire! - m'intime l'Égoutier-Chef en me tendant le débouche-étron


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

L'étron qui suivi lentement et majestueusement par le reste du saucisson, constituait l'un des plus beaux qu'un gros intestin eût jamais produit.


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2014)

--> Pro du _*i*_ t'es out comme gars !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Gare en fuyant le scorpion à éviter la morsure du cobra.


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2014)

--> KO, _Braston_ ne put pas se remettre sur ses deux jambes pour combattre à nouveau


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2014)

À nous vos petites romaines! - salive le limaçon


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2014)

--> Lis maçon la notice avant de monter tes murs à la ...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2014)

T'es mûr, _Al_, à conjuguer avec ta légitime le verbe 'aimer' au passé composé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Passé composé, imparfait, ces temps du passé ont des noms de défaillance.


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

--> Des failles Lance Armstrong en a bien profité !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Profite donc du temps présent, Calliope. La vie est comparable à une seule journée. Il y en a tant qui passent sans que l'on ait le temps de s'en rendre compte. Que ta vie ne fasse pas partie de ces journées vides !


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2014)

--> Vide tes poches et enlève tes lacets avant d'aller dessouler dans ta cellule


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2014)

Selle, _Uhlan_, ta monture et dévore au galop la plaine de Lorraine - la ligne des tranchées brisera ta charge aussi roidement qu'un mur


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2014)

Murano abrite de belles verreries


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2014)

--> Vers et rites anciens étaient mis en scène par les chefs de village


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Au village, sans prétention, 
J'ai mauvaise réputation ; 
Qu' je m' démène ou qu' je reste coi 
Je passe pour un je-ne-sais-quoi.


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2014)

--> Quoi qu'il en soit il gagne à être connu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

C'est connu, les écrivains aiment voyager. Bien sûr ... pour eux, il est plus facile de lever l'encre.


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2014)

--> Lent, créatif et pusillanime tel était le portrait de Jacques


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2014)

_Jacques le Fataliste_ était toujours déporté dans son élan par des digressions


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Une digression acceptable pour le rhéteur romain Quintilien, doit être brève et pertinente.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2014)

Père Tinan vous souhaite une bonne retraite


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2014)

--> Retraite-moi ce sujet qui a été très mal abordé par mes étudiants


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2014)

Hey ! Tu dis en rigolant que tu t'en fous, mais elle sait que tu n'oses pas lui dévoiler ta flamme


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2014)

Lui dévoiler ta _Flamande_, une fois, à ce philosophe épris de la vérité nue...


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2014)

nulle avec deux ailes; il s'envola, la tête vide; avarice d'une légèreté trompeuse.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

La trompeuse beauté passe et s'évanouit, 
On l'admire au matin, le soir elle s'enfuit.


----------



## thunderheart (7 Mai 2014)

On fut idole un jour de cette télé-réalité, aujourd'hui c'est l'oubli


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2014)

--> L'oubli succède toujours à la célébrité d'un jour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Un jour j'habiterai ce qui m'a échappé.


----------



## pat771 (8 Mai 2014)

Apéritif sans alcool


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un jour j'habiterai ce qui m'a échappé.





pat771 a dit:


> Apéritif sans alcool


 ????

--> Echappé des eaux profondes, le matelot avait réussi à s'extirper de la petite pièce où il s'était retrouvé prisonnier lorsque le bateau chavira en cassant l'hublot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Du hublot au pare-brise, il y a peu :
Voyage en voiture
Le transport d&#8217;une mouche
Vers l&#8217;incertain.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2014)

--> Un certain *Marc Dutroux* vous recherche Mademoiselle, serait-il un de vos parents ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2014)

Un de vos pas renverse seul l'ordre des têtes des passants


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Les passants dévisageaient Renée, et Gilbert se devinait envié.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

--> Envie et jalousie se dessinaient sur son visage de jeune vaurien


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2014)

Jeune veau rit ingénument : le travail, c'est bon pour les bufs!


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

--> Les beuveries entre mineurs et leurs titubations dans la rue sont un spectacle déplorable et témoignent de l'état valétudinaire de notre société occidentale et malheureusement française


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Françaises, français, cette année c'était très bien, l'année prochaine ce sera pire.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

--> Pire que Hollande ? Non, je ne vois pas !


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mai 2014)

Pas de pitié pour les travailleurs qui ne font pas le pont ! Je fait partie des baisés


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

--> Baisers, de doux baisers apposés sur son front de belle endormie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

Endormi par les tranquillisants, réveillé par les cafés brûlants et entre-deux un jour insignifiant.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

--> Insignifiant était ce jeune homme


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)

L'homme très jeune est un animal rebelle à la douleur.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2014)

--> Doux, l'heur de plaire à ses beaux parents, ce jeune homme allait réussir à obtenir la main de sa promise


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2014)

Âpre aux mises : _Pascal_ relance avant le blind dans le jeu du «Pari»


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

À Paris, après minuit, les femmes qui ne sont pas jolies dorment ou font du strip-tease.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2014)

Dussent tripes attisées mettre au garde-à-vous ma flamberge - sans coup férir outrepassé-je la rue du quai en méditant un paradoxe ontologique au beau mitan des lignes des respectueuses


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Une respectueuse amante, n'est jamais bien chanceuse.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

--> Chanceuse était cette fille au bras de son prince charmant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Le prince charmant dans la vie se tire toujours avec la mauvaise princesse ...


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

--> Princesses, duchesses, baronnes et comtesses dansaient avec les plus beaux et les plus riches prétendants du royaume


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2014)

--> Guillaume naît en 1027 ou 1028 à Falaise, en Normandie, probablement en automne.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

--> L'automne précède l'hiver répondit l'élève Toto à la question de la Maîtresse concernant les deux dernières saisons de l'année


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)

Année : Période de trois cent soixante-cinq déceptions.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2014)

--> Des ceps y ont droit les enfants dans le cadre de la Succession ouverte de Monsieur X grand vigneron de Beaune


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2014)

Rond de _Beaune_, le curé proclamait «XIè Commandement» l'engendrement de «_Bâtards_» dans les Vignes du Seigneur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Seigneur, ayez pitié du Verbe ! 
Laissez mes mornes oraisons 
Et la lune éparse dans l'herbe 
Faucher la nuit aux horizons !


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2014)

Horizons lointains, drapés dans la brume matinale éthérée


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

--> Etait réapparu Dieu un soir de juin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

En juin la pluie est loin, - Et s'il pleut, chaque goutte est comme un coup de poing.


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2014)

Point à la ligne.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

--> La ligne de cette femme est superbe eu égard à son mari ventru


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mai 2014)

Vent, truelle, froid peuvent être les compagnons subis du maçon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Les maçons du Moyen-Age savaient parfaitement que Dieu n'existe pas, mais ils espéraient qu'à force de lui bâtir des cathédrales, il finirait par exister.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

--> Existera-t-il encore un "_Président normal_" en juin 2017 ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

2017 sera l'année du Coq, c'est un bon présage.


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2014)

--> Prés, âges enfantins pour s'amuser à se rouler dans l'herbe tendre


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

Temps de rêve : s'enlacer dans l'avoine folle d'un Conte si vert qu'il n'a pas de compte à rendre à demain


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Demain tu verras tous ces petits alchimistes 
Pulvériser un continent.


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

--> Incontinente a toujours été sa femme


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Les femmes prennent souvent le chemin de l'amitié dans l'espoir d'y rencontrer l'amour.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2014)

La "Murnau attitude" demande de bonnes dents


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

--> Dentifrice et brosse à dents te permettront de conserver ton capital dentition, Toto


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mai 2014)

Toto dit "Tôt dit, Tôt fait"


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

Ditto, fait Odile au crocodile


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Les crocodiles vivent cent ans ; les roses trois jours. Et pourtant, on offre des roses.


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

--> Dés roses qui craquent sous les dents des éléphants qui en les avalant ne sauront jamais s'ils sont pipés mais ce dont on peut être certain c'est qu'eux-mêmes deviendront tout aussi roses que les dés absorbés !


----------



## tatouille (13 Mai 2014)

--> absorbi fluctibus, alios ad servitutem trahi, amor meus amplior quam verba est.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

Est modus in rebus etsi maxime sentiri potest amoris quoque


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

--> Tu quoque fili


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2014)

pour sortir de cette impasse latine qui décourage l'esprit gaulois &#9758; 

Cocu est _Philibert_ l'éléphant rose qui se noircit au jus de palme tandis que l'abominable _Alfred_ lutine sa _Célestine_


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2014)

Ca c'est l'est, _Hindeburg_ n'est-il pas ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Mai 2014)

--> patatras! j'en ai craché mon café 
+
+
tu quoque fili


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2014)

Mon cas, fait l'étudiante de Lettres Classiques, ne se met pas au génitif


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2014)

Jenny, tifs tondus était très sexy


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Sexy sans maquillage et autres artifices, une vraie déesse.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2014)

DS 21 la première voiture avec des phares mobiles


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Avec des phares mobiles la vision de nuit est nettement améliorée.


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2014)

--> Amélie Aure était ma petite amie lorsque j'avais 15 ans


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2014)

Quinze encadrages de bitume avec sa mob en glissant sur les bandes blanches : tous ses potes surnommaient toto 'descente_de_trip'


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

Triple portion à celui qui refuse le bouillon !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Mai 2014)

Bouillons de légumes pour les longues soirées d'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

L'hiver gèle les fricots des pauvres aux assiettes sans fleurs peintes.


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2014)

--> Une pinte est une chope mais aussi une unité de mesure anglo-saxonne


----------



## tatouille (15 Mai 2014)

klaxonner ils ne savaient faire que ceci, à grand cout de pouêt, d'onomatopées incongrues et dissonantes, bien bruyant; argumentaire bien fébrile, travail lacunaire et bâclé, imposant la norme par le nombre; la médiocrité.


Si tant il y a une morale, peut-être pouvons-nous la trouver ici: il ne faut pas confondre un petit chanteur à la croix de bois avec un castra à la bite en bois.


----------



## mistik (15 Mai 2014)

--> Médiocrité, pauvreté d'esprit


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2014)

Des sprinters : leur futur consiste à rejoindre une ligne d'arrivée où le public s'est déjà présenté avant eux - dis, Papa, le vélo c'est du passé?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

Le passé, même lointain, est toujours tapi quelque part, prêt à bondir.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2014)

Bon ! D'ire à sérénité, ton humeur me semble bien versatile


----------



## mistik (16 Mai 2014)

--> Versatile ce jeune homme changeait de copines comme de chemises


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

La chemise, la compagne perpétuelle des morts et des vivants.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2014)

D'_Ève_ _Yvan_ est le petit-fils et il fait pousser des pommes dans le _Limousin_


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2014)

le Limousin j'y passe parfois, vu de l'autoroute ça à l'air beau


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Beaucoup préfèrent vivre simplement chez eux que de manger richement à la table d'autrui.


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2014)

--> D'autrui, il existe une responsabilité de son fait


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2014)

«_Deux_» sont 'féminin' : le _Yin_ *--* | «_Un_» est 'masculin' : le _Yang_ ** d'après le système binaire du «Yi-King» qui se fiche éperdument des «Gender Studies» de _Judith Butler_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Butte les pommes de terre pour éviter que le tubercule ne verdisse.


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2014)

--> "Vert !" dit ce jeune prêtre qui officiait le départ de la course de voitures tamponneuses du village


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2014)

Du vit, l'âge rabat la superbe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Les superbes paroles attirent aux orgueilleux de terribles maux qui leur enseignent tardivement la sagesse.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

--> La sagesse s'acquiert avec le temps


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2014)

T'en fais un peu trop pour un lundi matin, keep kewl


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2014)

Qui peut couler le lundi matin sans en voir de toutes les couleurs - à part la couleuvre?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

Couleuvre lovée ne peut être grasse.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2014)

--> Gracieux était ce jeune homme


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2014)

Nomme-moi une rose qui n'a pas d'épines


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Et pine cette jeune femme qui est peu farouche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

La farouche lionne cherche le loup, le loup lui-même la chèvre, la chèvre folâtre cherche le cytise en fleurs ; toi, Alexis, c'est Corydon ; chacun est attiré par son plaisir.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Fuir ou périr au combat, je vous laisse le choix !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Le choix initial en amour n'est pas réellement permis dans la mesure même où il tend exceptionnellement à s'imposer, il se produit dans une atmosphère de non-choix.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Choisir de mourir pour son Suzerain


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2014)

Sue the rain is 'bout to fall


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Falaises et précipices ceinturaient son royaume


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2014)

Royaumes en luttes pour le trône de fer


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Fermez la cage aux oiseaux, sacripants !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Sacripant ! Mauvais bougre ! Toujours capable des pires violences.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Viols en ce jour terrible où les Soviétiques pénétrèrent dans la citadelle de Berlin en 1945


----------



## rabisse (20 Mai 2014)

Mis l'neuf sans quarante cinq couillons de boutons à coudre.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Couds, reprise et lave la chemise de ton seigneur et maître


----------



## rabisse (20 Mai 2014)

Mêêeeetre... MêêeeetreMêêeeetre...
Oh ta gueule y'a pas de "mais".


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2014)

Mais où est donc or ni car


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Ornicar est comme tous les jeunes de son âge, sur Facebook.


----------



## rabisse (20 Mai 2014)

Fais ce "bouh" que j'aime tant.


----------



## mistik (20 Mai 2014)

--> Tantôt je serai à Moscou


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2014)

Mo&#7599; scoop : n'emploie plus le verbe : «être» - dit l'_Oulipien_liponome_

joker --> épenthèse du 'n'


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2014)

"L'Oulipien_liponome" ! Bigre, kezako ?


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2014)

--> _Quézac_, eau minérale naturelle gazeuse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Gazeuse ! L'album de Gong sorti aux États-Unis sous le nom d'Expresso.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2014)

--> Un expresso est de couleur brun foncé


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2014)

Foooooon...cez! mugit l'instructeur à la troupe de _Navy Seals_ enlisés jusqu'au cou dans la mélasse du bayou

Un '_lipogramme_' = élision volontaire d'une lettre, ex. le 'e' dans la «Disparition» de Pérec --> l'_Oulipien_ adepte du _lipogramme_ serait un '_lipogrammane_'. J'ai créé le '_liponome_' = élision volontaire d'un mot (onoma) par élision d'un 'o' dans sa désignation --> l'_Oulipien_ adepte du _liponome_, normalement '_liponomane_', devient un '_liponome_' par élision du 'ma' --> oui, je cherche à vous rendre chèvre ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Le bayou fumant du Mississippi ou la rue Beale à Memphis, tu entends déjà le blues qui sonne à tes oreilles.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2014)

--> L'oreillette est une variété de beignet


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2014)

Une variété de beigne est la '_mornifle_'- à ne pas confondre avec la _torgnole_, la _chiquenaude_, la _taloche_, le _gnon_, le _ramponneau_, la _calotte_, la _baffe_, la _tape_ ou la _chataîgne_ (comme tous les élèves du primaire le savent à l'exception du Maître d'École qui confond tout)


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

--> "_Tout doit rentrer dans l'ordre rapidement vous verrez, notre Armée rejettera les Bolcheviques hors du Reich pour les annihiler chez eux à Moscou_" hurlait Adolf Hitler dans son bunker en se battant avec une Armée imaginaire et espérant beaucoup de ses armes secrètes


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2014)

Ce cretin en tenait vraiment une couche


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

--> Une couche culotte à deux balles, qui veut une couche culotte à deux balles ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Les balles perdues de l'amour, 
C'est aussi joie de vivre.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

--> Vivre un fol amour c'est tout le mal que je te souhaite


----------



## rabisse (22 Mai 2014)

Souhaite f'ai encore perfu une fent, la pefite fouris fa fenir.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

--> Fénir est un enfant de Toal dans Twilight Princess. Fils de Pia et Jaga,  Fénir est également le grand frère de Balder, sur lequel il veille  ainsi que sur les autres enfants du village en tant que leader.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2014)

Lead her to your bed


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

--> Bédés et couché sur la moquette Toto lisait tranquillement en mangeant des Pépitos en sirotant un verre de Coca


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2014)

--> cocasseries de cocaïnomane, il astiquait son mât de cocagne;  la chose semble acquise, l'homme serait donc un coquin, une situation bien cocasse. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Le Coca suit la soif partout.

Slogan de 1952.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2014)

--> KO, cassé lors du dernier round le boxeur s'effondra sur le ring


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2014)

Le «Ring»? - j'aime mieux ouïr les oiseaux sans brides dans le crépuscule de l'Aube


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2014)

Aux bêtises des Schtroumpfs, je réponds "Allez vous faire Schtroumpfer" !


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

--> Schtroumpferez-vous du gaz de Gibalshi ou irez-vous attaquer ce maudit village pour le voler en toute impunité ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

L'impunité est proportionnelle aux sommes détournées.


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

--> Détournez-vous de cet avion qui va droit sur cet immeuble, l'avion est détourné donc il faut fuir et ne pas se retourner !


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2014)

Retournez voir Gargamel


----------



## mistik (23 Mai 2014)

--> Gare ! : *gamelles* et autres déconvenues peuvent survenir à tout instant si vous n'y prêtez garde !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2014)

Gare de Lyon : sous les verrières des pigeons voyageurs sans bagages


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

--> Les bagages des voyageurs en transit en provenance de Stuttgart viennent d'arriver, ils seront directement acheminés dans l'avion en partance pour Lisbonne


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

À Lisbonne tous les inquisiteurs n'y sont pas.


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

--> ... Pas plus d'ailleurs que le fameux tremblement de terre de 1755 relaté par Voltaire notamment dans _Candide_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Candide écoutait attentivement, et croyait innocemment ; car il trouvait Mlle Cunégonde extrêmement belle, quoiqu'il ne prît jamais la hardiesse de le lui dire.


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

--> Lui dira-t-on un jour la vérité à ce damoiseau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Damoiseau, je t'en prie, ne fais pas du rêve l'horloge où tu lis l'heure.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2014)

Loge où tu lies l'heur à demeure


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

--> Deux meurent d'une crise cardiaque après s'être rasé la moustache le matin même et 53 enfants se noient en se jetant dans le fleuve, combien d'adultes de sexe masculin sains et saufs reste-t-il des 133 touristes Chinois, dont 65 sont des femmes, qui visitaient la Capitale à bord du bateau-mouche _Le Renom_ qui s'est encastré dans un des piliers du Pont Napoléon ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Napoléon se débarrassa de Bonaparte en l'envoyant construire les pyramides.


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

--> Pirat mit des gants avant d'aller nettoyer les WC du Conseiller Général qui bouffait comme un porc aux frais de la princesse, mademoiselle France


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

La France est le seul pays du monde où l'on peut prendre l'avenue Staline et déboucher dans le boulevard Nicolas II. Donc la France est un pays libre.


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2014)

--> Librement il apposa ses grosses mains sur les belles fesses de Mademoiselle Muffin, la fille du boulanger, qu'il convoitait depuis plusieurs semaines mais légitimement en retour il se prit une beigne comme quoi finalement il s'agissait d'un Muffin qui se prend pour un beignet !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2014)

Un 'B' n'y est pas admissible, entendez-vous _John_Lincoln_IV_? - stipule _John_Lincoln_III_ à son crétin de rejeton qui vient d'étaler du nutella sur sa veste neuve de sophomore


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2014)

--> "Sauf aux Maures, nous donnerons à chaque villageois libéré de quoi manger pour chacun d'eux et leur famille respective" dirent les Grands d'Espagne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

En Espagne, un cigare donné et reçu établit des relations d'hospitalité, comme en Orient le partage du pain et du sel.


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2014)

--> Le _SEL _est un "système d'échange local" qui permet d'échanger des produits ou des services au sein d'un groupe associatif. Leurs membres échangent ainsi entre eux leur compétence, leur savoir-faire et des produits


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

Le produit de la vigne est vin. Le vin nouveau est un enfant bruyant et potelé. Il chemine vers une adolescence vigoureuse, puis vers une maturité solide. Et avant de mourir, il connaît une vieillesse opulente et majestueuse.


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2014)

--> Mage es-tu ... eussiez-vous penser devenir Roi un jour ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2014)

ton «es-tu» n'est pas phonétique, mistik --> un «mage ès tueuse» l'eût été mais en voilà-t-il pas une drôle d'appellation pour un bouilleur-de-crû d'absinthe de Pontarlier? 

Un jour tout garçon s'est rêvé un destin d'«L'Homme qui voulut être Roi», quand bien même il n'aurait pas lu _Kipling_ et ne serait qu'un simple facteur de campagne faisant ses tournées sur un vélo aujourd'hui - c'est ce quon appelle : avoir un bâton de maréchal dans la musette de l'enfance


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2014)

@macomaniac : je suis d'accord avec toi, j'essayerai de faire mieux le prochaine fois !

--> L'enfance n'est pas toujours facile à vivre pour l'enfant et encore moins pour les parents lorsque les prémisses de l'adolescence se font jour


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Un Jour tout sera bien, voilà notre espérance ; tout est bien aujourd'hui voilà l'illusion.

Voltaire - Poème sur le désastre de Lisbonne.


----------



## mistik (26 Mai 2014)

--> L'illusion de croire que Hollande a compris le message que les Français avaient - du moins pour un certain nombre d'entre eux - fait passer lors des municipales est totalement vain ... néanmoins au sommet de l'Etat c'est _panique à bord_ !

Mystic - Prose sur le séisme des apparatchiks parisiens


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2014)

«P'a nique à bord, M'a! P'a nique à bord, M'a!» - mais qu'a donc ce gosse à la fin? Tenez, prenez mes jumelles, maaaa chèèèère, vous voyez bien que le 'Palinodie' tangue mais qu'il ne coule pas


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> Pas loin d'ici sur cette île un peu plus à l'ouest se trouve un trésor enterré par des pirates au XVIème siècle, il ne fut jamais découvert ... qu'attendez-vous pour lancer vos recherches avec tous vos instruments sophistiqués et vos satellites ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Mai 2014)

Vossa Tell lit tes inepties, faut dire qu'elle n'a rien dans le citron.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> Le citron doit être pressé rapidement si son utilisateur est lui-même pressuré au travail


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Travail de la mère, déjeuner du fils.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> Fissuré était le mur d'enceinte ce qui expliqua que le château fut rapidement assailli


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Mai 2014)

assailli le château ne fût pas, car le bon chevalier, sur le mur d'enceinte, colla une rustine


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> Une rustine fut apposée sur la roue du vélo


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Le vélo, c'est bon pour la circulation ; ça fait toujours une voiture de moins !


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> Moins il y a de voitures et plus il y a de vélos et donc les *chinois* sont de partout !


----------



## rabisse (27 Mai 2014)

Par Toutatis, le ciel nous est promis... sur la tronche.


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> *La Tronche* est une commune française située en Isère


----------



## rabisse (27 Mai 2014)

"Y sére?"
"Oui, ne t'inquiètes pas le secouriste s'occupe à ramasser tes dents."


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> "_Dans quinze jours je serai l'homme politique le plus riche en mettant en place cette escroquerie ni vu ni connu !_" se dit ... se dit ... se dit ... un homme politique ordinaire au sommet de l'Etat


----------



## rabisse (27 Mai 2014)

Et ta? t'as tapé dans la caisse ta!


----------



## mistik (27 Mai 2014)

--> Ta main enlève-la vite de ma culotte obsédé sexuel, pervers, marteau !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2014)

«Wermarcht = Tod» - le concierge frotte à l'Ajax le graffiti nocturne apposé sur la façade de l'_Hôtel Majestic_


----------



## rabisse (28 Mai 2014)

Ma gesticulation a fait s'angoisser la populace qui fuit en perdant des godasses.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2014)

--> Godes, _Ass_, cet homme était un obsédé du cul !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

Le cul est la chose au monde la mieux partagée.


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2014)

--> Il partageait sa moitié, cet homme prêtait sa promise contre des deniers, un vrai maquereau et non pas une moitié de souteneur


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2014)

Soute - neurasthénique, _Arthur Gordon Pym_ enfermé dans les ténèbres de la cale du _Grampus_ s'imagine enseveli vivant


----------



## rabisse (29 Mai 2014)

En ce velu vivant, nous croyons mes frères, revenu des ténèbres pile-poil.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2014)

--> "_A poil, tous à poil !_" était le cri de guerre des révolutionnaires exaltés, chevelus et barbus de mai 68


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)

Mai 68. On disait non à la consommation et c'est devenu dix fois pire.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2014)

--> Pire ... Cohn-Bendit est devenu un petit bourgeois


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)

La bourgeoisie sera sauvée par les femmes.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2014)

--> Les faméliques prisonniers des camps de concentration étaient pour nous soldats américains l'exemple même que notre action contre le nazisme avait été le bon choix


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2014)

Téter le 'bon' : choix crucial entre deux! L'angoisse saisit le lardon...


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2014)

--> Le lard on en est fada ... dommage pour le cochon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)

Cochon emprunté grogne toute l'année.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2014)

--> La naissance d'Aurélie est restée inconnue de l'Officier de l'état civil


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2014)

Si 'ville', gare! Nul 'Aller' sans 'Retour' à la case 'Départ' - _il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux_


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2014)

Heureux qui, comme Ulysse, a fait un beau voyage,
Ou comme cestuy-là qui conquit la toison,
Et puis est retourné, plein d'usage et raison,
Vivre entre ses parents le reste de son âge !

Quand reverrai-je, hélas, de mon petit village
Fumer la cheminée, et en quelle saison
Reverrai-je le clos de ma pauvre maison,
Qui  m'est une province, et beaucoup davantage ?

Plus me plaît le séjour qu'ont bâti mes aïeux,
Que  des palais Romains le front audacieux,
Plus que le marbre dur me plaît l'ardoise fine :

Plus mon Loire gaulois, que le Tibre latin,
Plus mon petit Liré, que le mont Palatin,
Et plus que l'air marin la doulceur angevine.

Joachim Du Bellay (1522-1560) - Heureux qui comme Ulysse, a fait un beau voyage


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2014)

Angevine la rondeur et la douceur de ses seins, angevine la mémoire au milieu des ses reins.


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2014)

--> Le Rhin est un fleuve qui est très copain avec la Suisse, l'Allemagne, les Pays-Bas,la France, la Belgique, le Luxembourg, l'Autriche, le Liechtenstein


----------



## rabisse (31 Mai 2014)

*"Liechtenstein Liechtenstein Liechtenstein..."* brimbale la machine à laver, ça promet!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)

Promettre est charmant, 
Mais tenir est plus touchant.


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2014)

--> Tout ch_i_ant qu'il était, il avait malgré tout beaucoup de succès auprès des jeunes femmes


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)

Une femme mariée a plusieurs amours-propres.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2014)

--> Propre à son amour elle lui donna un baiser qu'il n'avait pas volé l'Espagnol Olé !


----------



## tatouille (1 Juin 2014)

--> Haut les mains peau de lapin

[YOUTUBE]oefBEsBhyoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2014)

--> La peinture à l'huile, c'est plus beau que la peinture à l'eau

[YOUTUBE]ucf03MncGp4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2014)

--> Allo, oui la chanson de Claude François ... *Le téléphone pleure*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

Pleurez, pleurez, mes yeux et fondez-vous en eau ! La moitié de ma vie a mis l'autre au tombeau.


----------



## rabisse (1 Juin 2014)

Tombeau la neige... Tu ne viendras pas ce soir.


----------



## mistik (1 Juin 2014)

--> Ce soir ce sera le roi des plats rapides : la pizza


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2014)

Rapide, la «Pie» zappe le feu rouge sans avertir - dis, Maman, les keufs ce sont des hors-la-loi?


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juin 2014)

Or la loi nous dit clairement "Arrêtez de faire les cons !"


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2014)

--> _Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Reconnaître ses torts, c'est déjà se pardonner.


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2014)

--> Pardonnerez-vous à ceux qui vous ont offensé ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2014)

--->Offenser par le pal aux fesses enfoncer.


----------



## carvi84 (2 Juin 2014)

En foncé ce tissu rendra mieux pour le décor 


 cordialement  
Ccim12

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------

Des cors annoncent le début de la chasse à courre


 cordialement  
Ccim12


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2014)

Accourez tous épris du son du cor le soir au fond des bois


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2014)

Boa, serpent ivrogne.


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

--> _L'ivrogne cuve son vin, le fou cuve en vain_


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juin 2014)

Vingt culs valent mieux que dix fesses


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

--> Dix fesses pour seulement cinq messieurs ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Messieurs les employés sont priés de ne pas partir avant d'être arrivés.


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

--> Arriver à résoudre ce problème de mathématiques à l'âge de 6 ans est tout simplement prodigieux !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2014)

Prodigieux! Dis, P'a, c'est vrai qu'au Congo 2 + 2 font... font...






... un léopard?


----------



## mistik (3 Juin 2014)

--> Un  léopard est un félin présente un pelage fauve tacheté


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2014)

t'as acheté quoi?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2014)

T'es coiffé comme un diable à quatre, ce matin, dis-donc


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juin 2014)

Dis donc, t'es mal réveillé ce matin, coiffé avec un pétard


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2014)

--> Un pétard à la main, Jean dit _le ricain_ dégomma tous les flics du commissariat de quartier


----------



## rabisse (5 Juin 2014)

Cartier, Cartier Oh Jacques Cartier.
Si tu avais voyagé à l'envers de l'hiver.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2014)

Deux lits : version germanique de la chambre à coucher. L'unité allemande se cherche dans les ténèbres


----------



## rabisse (5 Juin 2014)

Ténèbres= Nibelungen; l'enfant teuton et héroïque, qui naîtrat de cette union sera le fils de la brume... bon d'accord... mais il faut bien que les parents se soient trouvés, même à un lit de distance.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2014)

Dis Stan ce nouveau cabriolet est superbe ! J'adore cette peinture Candy


----------



## tatouille (5 Juin 2014)

qu'en-dira-t-on, le fou se croit sage et le sage se reconnaît fou


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2014)

Nez fouillant dans les caisses de sa moitié, le paléographe cherche à voir les bons cahiers


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2014)

Caillé, le lait est beaucoup plus difficile à digérer


----------



## rabisse (6 Juin 2014)

C'est tout? Bon d'accord... Gérer....:love: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2014)

J'errais dans une selve obscure, au milieu du chemin de notre vie, perdue de vue la droiturière voie


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2014)

--> Vois-tu je suis quelqu'un dirascible


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2014)

Quelqu'un dira (si «_bleu_») : quel _cordon_, non mais quel _cordon_! - Seul un émule d'_Alexandre_ pourrait trancher d'un coup de dent pareil sac-de-nud culinaire...


----------



## mistik (8 Juin 2014)

--> Cul _y_ nerfs doivent être enlevés pour festoyer gaiement en mangeant de l'humain !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2014)

L'humain n'était plus, remplacé avantageusement par un robot multifonctions.


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2014)

--> Un bot multifonction passa devant moi emportant avec lui une jeune fille et son copain afin d'aller les sacrifier devant l'autel des robots humanoïdes ... associés au sacrilège consistant à tuer de l'humain histoire de passer le temps


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2014)

... le temps des cerises----------------------Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises
Et gai rossignol et merle moqueur
Seront tous en fête.
Les belles auront la folie en tête
Et les amoureux du soleil au c&#339;ur.
Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises
Sifflera bien mieux le merle moqueur.

Mais il est bien court le temps des cerises
Où l'on s'en va deux cueillir en rêvant
Des pendants d'oreilles.
Cerises d'amour aux robes vermeilles
Tombant sous la feuille en gouttes de sang.
Mais il est bien court le temps des cerises
Pendants de corail qu'on cueille en rêvant.

[YOUTUBE]H2KkALOiS1I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2014)

--> En rêvant, je suis parti en un instant sur la planète EO2, celle du plaisir assouvi


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2014)

RAS ou VISA (VIsiblement Sans Anomalie) : ce chat en plastique est légalement autorisé à pénétrer sur le territoire britannique


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

--> Les Britanniques vont-ils au soir du résultat du référendum dire au-revoir aux Ecossais ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Juin 2014)

Eco sait le nom de la rose.


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

--> Les rosiers sont issus de la famille des Rosaceae originaires des régions tempérées et subtropicales de l'hémisphère nord, il y aurait environ 200 espèces


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

espèces maintenant en danger de disparaitre


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2014)

Disparaître pour revenir tel un Phénix


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

un phénix renaît de ses cendres


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

--> Les cendres, symbole de pénitence, le rite de l'imposition des cendres, le mercredi des cendres  (premier mercredi du carême). Les  cendres que l'on utilise pour la célébration sont faites en brûlant les  rameaux bénis au dimanche des rameaux de l'année précédente. Le feu qui  brûle le rameau évoque le feu de l'amour qui doit réduire en cendre tout  ce qui est péché


----------



## pat771 (10 Juin 2014)

Pécher en rivière ou pécher en mer?


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2014)

--> "_Un merdeux s'approcha de moi je lui balança une prune entre ses deux yeux et il tomba raide mort devant moi_" dixit un séide d'Al Capone en rigolant très fort


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2014)

L'antre est fort riche en pétroglyphes. Entrons-y, Suzette, y voir la légende d'anciennes bêtes


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2014)

--> D'anciennes bêtes provenant de son passé scabreux hantaient la tête du pauvre Thomas


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2014)

Thomas ne croyait qu'à ce qu'il pouvait toucher


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2014)

Touché mais pas coulé.


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2014)

--> Cool et _Be-Bop-A-Lula_


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2014)

Lula aime bien Sailor


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2014)

C'est l'horripilant raminagrobis de Gaston qui a encore déroulé 25 mètres de scotch dans les couloirs de l'étage


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2014)

l'étage numéro 7 était maudit, c'était déjà le quatrième meurtre


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2014)

Meurtres... Ça fait deux morts là, ça commence à être ennuyeux ! Après ça va être qui ? Ça va être toi, après ça va être toi, après ça va être toi... Bon là ça va. Mais après ça va être moi. Et là ça va être triste. _(RRRrrrr !!!)_


----------



## matacao (12 Juin 2014)

triste ou pas, le sort en a décidé ainsi.


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2014)

--> Ainsi soit-il


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2014)

Où a-t-il bien pu fourrer mon vistemboir, cet olibrius?


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2014)

--> Anicius Olibrius était un sénateur romain qui fut proclamé empereur par surprise, en 462, et que son incapacité fit descendre  	du trône après un règne de trois mois


----------



## thunderheart (13 Juin 2014)

Moi je ne vous dirai qu'une seule chose, nous sommes Vendredi 13


----------



## mistik (13 Juin 2014)

--> 13 soldats sur 1000 échappèrent à cette tuerie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2014)

- _Tu ris, Brutus_... - Stop! Combien de fois faudra-t-il que je vous le répète? C'est : «_Tu dors, Brutus, et Rome et dans les fers_»!


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2014)

--> Les faits remontent à 1485 lorsque la dynastie Tudor accéda au trône du Royaume d'Angleterre


----------



## rabisse (15 Juin 2014)

Angleterre; planète carrée.


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2014)

--> Carrément bon ce gâteau aux noix !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2014)

Oh! Nous avons tout ce qu'il nous faut pour démarrer ce lundi du pied gauche...


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juin 2014)

Go ! Che vous dit Go


----------



## mistik (16 Juin 2014)

--> Godes, fouets, menottes ... j'avais l'impression d'entrer dans l'antre de DSK !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2014)

Déesse callipyge, Vénus tourne le dos à ceux qu'elle veut perdre


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2014)

--> Perdre les pédales, c'est aussi perdre la tête !


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2014)

T'es têtu toi tis tonc.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2014)

Tonque en demi-teinte, naviguant paisiblement dans les brumes matinales du Nil


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2014)

Nil... This way, source elle est isn'it, doctor.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2014)

Doctor ... oups, suis-je un doc ? mais non je suis un véto


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2014)

Veto ou pas, les négociations de paix resteront difficiles&#8230;


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2014)

--> Difficile est la formule de Faà di Bruno qui est une identité généralisant la règle de dérivation des fonctions composées au cas des dérivées d'ordre supérieur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2014)

Supérieure, dame fourmi trouva le ciron trop petit


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2014)

« Trop petit ?&#8230; Trop petit !&#8230;, tempêtait le jeune Napoléon Bonaparte à la sortie du bureau de recrutement des apprentis dictateurs : ils verront, tous ! Je les réduirai, je les soumettrai ! »


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juin 2014)

Sous mes traits rudes et grossiers se cache une âme de pouet


----------



## Ardienn (18 Juin 2014)

pouet, pouet, camembert.


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2014)

--> _Came_ en Bert (Allier) ? Je ne crois pas qu'un petit village de 261 habitants subisse trop les conséquences néfastes d'un tel _régime_ ... mais à Vichy ... oui !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2014)

Ichi, ouiche, nouch'autres Auverchgnats mâchons nos mots auchi bien que des choux


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2014)

Choux blancs dans la soupe


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2014)

-- Sous ? Peu dans le porte-monnaie mais beaucoup d'esprit d'entraide entre eux !


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2014)

Entreu ici, Jean Moulin, avec ton terribleu cortègeu&#8230;


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2014)

--> "_terribleu cortègeu_" prononça André Malraux Ministre de la Culture du Président Charles De Gaulles lors du transfert des cendres de Jean Moulin au Panthéon le 19 décembre 1964
*
*


----------



## rabisse (19 Juin 2014)

64 année pas érotique.


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2014)

--> zéro tic


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2014)

Héros, t'y coucheras-tu dans le seigle avec cette prude?


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2014)

--> De cette prude je n'en fis qu'une bouchée et ce fut à l'été 1969, l'année ...


----------



## rabisse (20 Juin 2014)

L'année où enfin, elle se dévoilât aux hommes, la prude lune.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2014)

Lu ne veut pas dire comprendu


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2014)

--> Poursieux comprendu l'anglè


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2014)

L'engueuler ça sert à rien si tu sais pas mettre ton poing sur ses i


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2014)

--> Ces itératifs commandements délivrés par cet Huissier de l'*I*njustice l'énervait au plus haut point


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2014)

--> Pointe-à-Pitre; ou mise au point et pitreries; point d'honneur à défendre son pupitre; avoir voix au chapitre sans besoin de quelques sous-titres


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2014)

Soute : y trottent dans le coaltar des rats amateurs de mousses


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2014)

--> La mousse au chocolat et ses ingrédients façon mistik : 200 g de chocolat noir, 6 ufs, 1 pincée de sel et quelques groseilles pour la déco


----------



## rabisse (21 Juin 2014)

Là, déconnade de sa part, mistik met tout dans la machine à laver... roule ma poule!


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2014)

--> Maboul mistik lave plus blanc que blanc n'est-il pas mon rabisse ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Juin 2014)

Mont Rabi se trouve où déjà?
Ah bon! il n'existe pas...
...
Est le hammâm de Hâdj Rabi à Astâneh?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juin 2014)

Ah c'tannée qu'elle ma foutu, je ne sens plus mes chicots


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2014)

--> Chic ! Aujourd'hui c'est la fête de la musique ... et comme je n'habite plus au centre ville ... j'ai enfin la paix !!!


----------



## tatouille (21 Juin 2014)

Je vous laisse la paix, je vous donne ma paix: cette règle s'applique même au Trône Royal lui-même. Celui qui tue 
le Roi et réussi à se placer sur le Trône, est immédiatement reconnu comme Roi.


----------



## mistik (21 Juin 2014)

--> Comme royaume on aurait pu trouver mieux : des putes à tous les carrefours, des soldats ivres morts gisant un peu partout en ville, un roi pédophile et une reine qui se fait tringler à tour de bras ... non merci je repasserai plus tard !!!


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2014)

c'est trop tard, mayday, mayday, ground control to major stick, houston, his circuit's dead, there's something wrong, nous avons perdu Miss prend le Tic


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2014)

Le ticket d'entrée de la baraque aux monstres de la foire ne garantit pas qu'aucun extra-terrestre ne figure entre la femme à barbe et l'homme serpent


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2014)

--> Serpentait ce petit chemin dans les vignes


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2014)

Dans les Vignes_du_Seigneur, il est toujours midi


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2014)

--> Midi sonna dans le clocher de l'Eglise de ce petit village de montagne Corse


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2014)

-'Core ce miserable brouet nauséeux et convenu 
- Mais de quoi tu parles?
- De rien, bibiche... de rien!... Aïe.. pas su' la têt'
-...
- COMMENT ÇA PAR DESSUS LA TÊTE!!!....Snif snif... Je retourne chez ma mère...

:casse:


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2014)

--> Mamère Noël âgé de 65 ans est issu d'une famille de commerçants catholiques de droite et élevé chez les jésuites, c'est un ancien journaliste, député d'Europe Ecologie Les Verts et maire de Bègles. Il est diplômé de l'IEP deBordeaux, titulaire d'une licence en droit et surtout d'un doctorat en communication. Il fut avocat de 2008 à 2011.


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2014)

À deux mille, on se marche dessus. Qu'est-ce qui t'a pris d'inviter tout ce monde ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2014)

Monde dedieu dedordel dederde.


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2014)

--> De _Derde_ il y a 164 personnes qui portent ce patronyme, c'est d'ailleurs le 56 469ème nom le plus porté en France


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2014)

L'esprit oublie toutes les souffrances quand le chagrin a des compagnons et que l'amitié le console.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

--> La console de jeux est-elle toujours plus vendue que la machine de gamer ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2014)

_Degas_? - «_Merdre!_», comme eût dit le père _Ubu_. Il préférait peindre des petits rats papillonnant en tutus sous les feux de la rampe que des papillons mêlant leurs ailes aux coquelicots dans les prés à la lumière naturelle


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

La lumière naturelle plus exactement les vibrations de la lumière naturelle sont réparties au hasard dans un  plan perpendiculaire à la direction de propagation : le rayon de lumière  naturelle possède la symétrie cylindrique de révolution.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2014)

Revolution Number 9


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

--> Le neuf est tout simplement un six retourné !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juin 2014)

Retournez d'où vous venez, bande de sapajous !


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

-->_ Sapa_ joue avec ses petits frères de sa nouvelle fratrie


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2014)

Fra Triepollo Giambattista fut un peintre de la renaissance dont personne n'a vu la moindre oeuvre.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

--> uvrant à remettre en place la pile du pont qui s'était déplacée lors de la dernière tempête hivernale, Henri se fit un tour de rein, ce lumbago lui permit de bénéficier d'un arrêt de travail de quinze jours


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2014)

Jour après jour, elle devint plus cruelle.
Jour après jour, panthère ou tourterelle ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2014)

Elle est à toi cette chanson, toi l'auvergnat...


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

--> L'Auvergnat a pour capitale Clermont-Ferrand ... bientôt cela pourrait être Lyon


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2014)

_Être lion n'implique pas forcément une grande aptitude à la férocité_, essayait de se consoler Léo, en voyant les hyènes lui voler sa gazelle sous la truffe, _voire même, on peut être lion et se révéler fort lâche ; je vais essayer les mangues, il paraît que c'est très goûteux._


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2014)

--> Goûteux était ce plat si bien assaisonné par le cuisinier de ce grand restaurant de l'est parisien


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2014)

_Pâris_ : hyène troyenne venue piquer son _Hélène_ au roi lion _Ménélas_ tandis qu'il lorgnait les fesses des servantes en éclusant du résiné


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2014)

--> Résine et dealers ne font pas bon ménage à trois lorsque la Police s'en mêle


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2014)

Sans Mel, Brooks aurait été beaucoup moins drôle.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juin 2014)

Drôle de drone qui prône au-dessus du trône


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2014)

trône de fer est une des meilleurs séries pour les fans du genre


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2014)

Fan du genre: Péter ta mère, niquer tes morts, violer ta soeur, bouffer ton cul... mais avec de la sauce!


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2014)

--> Saucisson, vin rouge, baguette de pain et on est heureux


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2014)

Heureux les simples d'esprit, car ils ne se rendront pas compte qu'on se fout d'eux&#8230;


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2014)

--> D'eux et deux font-ils d'eux quatre ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2014)

Qu'à treize vous vous y mettiez pour couper en quatre les deux ailes de cette mouche - pfuit! autant s'imaginer que la multiplication des avis sur un forum d'opinion accouchera d'une vérité universelle...


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2014)

:rose: Uni vers celle :rose: que tu aimes, soit, mais garde tes distances si tu n'es pas certain


----------



## rabisse (26 Juin 2014)

SERS!... 'tain t'es lourd avec Tes descriptions de Ta cuisson des merguez.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juin 2014)

Mère Guez a perdu son chat


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2014)

... son chat? - c'est compère _Lustucru_, qui lui a répondu : consolez-vous, ma gente, ma gentilhommière vous offre la merveille du chat à deux dos


----------



## meskh (26 Juin 2014)

Dos au mur ? Retourne toi ...


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2014)

--> Toi tu ne feras pas long feu !


----------



## rabisse (26 Juin 2014)

Feu!... Du peloton d'exécution pas un bruit, rien n'y personne ne percute. _(après la merguez...)_


----------



## mistik (26 Juin 2014)

--> Il percuta le rideau de fer que venait de baisser à l'instant le commerçant


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2014)

Comme hère sans rien, ni fortune ni but, j'allais les chemins, vivant des faveurs de mes hasards de rencontre, ou fuyant les lâches qui me vilipendaient âprement.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2014)

Ah! preux mentor - souffrez que votre disciple parte à l'aventure en quête de l'inutile


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2014)

Li n'eut-il pas le bon réflexe en jetant un coup d'&#339;il rapide mais circonspect à son rétroviseur ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juin 2014)

Rétroviseur arrière pour faire face à son passé


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2014)

À son pas, c'est sûr, à tous les coups c'est le «_Zombie_» qui voudrait bien me planter ses chicots dans le cou si jamais je ralentissais l'allure pour lorgner en arrière...


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2014)

« Ach ! Hier, à Hyères, che n'ai pas tu tout gompris ce que les chens me dissaient, il faut fraiment que des kours de français che reprenne ! »


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juin 2014)

Re prêt ne veut surtout pas dire sortir de la mouise


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2014)

L'âme? - Oui, Zabelle, c'est elle la plus belle


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2014)

--> _Bella_ est une chanson de Maître Gims, rappeur français


----------



## carvi84 (29 Juin 2014)

Francais oui certes, mais pas hollandais !


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2014)

--> Hall en D et hall en C sont rejoints par ce large couloir permettant d'accueillir la foule désireuse de découvrir au plus vite le salon de l'immobilier qui ouvrira ses portes ce week-end, le hall A est réservé quant à lui à la restauration il y a même un petit bar tandis que le hall B est dédié à la garderie pour les parents venant découvrir le salon avec leurs rejetons en bas âge et qui ont peur des mouvements de foule ou qui ne veulent pas s'encombrer de leurs enfants


----------



## Berthold (29 Juin 2014)

En fendant la bûche, il pensa qu'il venait de faire un pas supplémentaire vers l'obtention d'un bon feu réchauffant ses os glacés l'hiver prochain, il en fut content et se remit à l'ouvrage, tout ragaillardi.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2014)

Tout ragaillardi après s'être répété vingt fois d'après la «Méthode Coué» : '_la Fortune sourit zozodacieux_', _Abélard_ se lance à découvert à l'assaut des redoutes avancées d'_Héloïse_


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2014)

Eloise, Na Na Na na Na Naaaaaaaaaaa Nanana, massacrée par Claude François, sublimée par Barry Ryan


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2014)

--> Riant, criant et chantant la joyeuse troupe serpentait les ruelles de ce joli petit village provençal


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juin 2014)

Pro, vends sa licence à amateur éclairé


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2014)

--> Eclaire et descends dans la cave me rapporter une bonne bouteille de Bordeaux


----------



## rabisse (30 Juin 2014)

Bordeaux au bord de l'eau, le soir on te borde haut.


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2014)

--> « _Haut les curs ! Les élèves de l'école des garçons, qui viennent  braire un chur imbécile : "Sursum corda ! Sursum corda ! Haut les  curs ! Que cette devise soit notre cri de ralliement_"


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2014)

Notre cri de râle - y ment, c'est juste une façon d'attirer la compassion des pimpantes joggeuses de Juillet


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2014)

J'eus, hier, un fort sentiment de soulagement lorsque les premières gouttes sont tombées : non, ce ne sera pas pour cette année, la canicule&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (1 Juillet 2014)

Cani, cule un peu ton pick-up


----------



## rabisse (1 Juillet 2014)

Bravo thunderheart, limite bloqué pour le coup.


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2014)

--> Le coup du pick-up était pas mal !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2014)

Pas mal? - _pour le coup_ : «_Pis_que_pendre_» eussé-je écrit, bande de petits joueurs...


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2014)

Petit ! Joue, heurte, frappe, cogne, mais ne laisse pas passer cette balle !


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2014)

Balle Tringle, curieuse association, tout comme air et s'y pêle


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2014)

--> Six pelles, que nenni ! _Et on lui pèlera le jonc comme au bailli du limousin, qu'on a pendu un  beau matin, qu'on a pendu, avec ses tripes euh !!!_ (Les Visiteurs, An de grâce 1123 pour les puristes)


----------



## rabisse (2 Juillet 2014)

trie peu les lentilles, c'est mieux pour le commerce.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Juillet 2014)

Commère se veut agile et vive de la menteuse


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

--> La menteuse ! ... Vilaine chipie !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2014)

Chie, pie, au nid, après pour y repérer les bijoux de la _Castafiore_ - _Tintin_!...


----------



## rabisse (3 Juillet 2014)

TIN Tin, TIN TiNNNN.... résonnent les trompes de la porte du Jerzual pendant les festivités médiévales des remparts de Dinan le 19 & 20 Juillet.


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

--> Jouis y laisse la divaguer dans ses élucubrations


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2014)

Elu "Cul Brrr" à Sion est une bien étrange nomination


----------



## rabisse (3 Juillet 2014)

Nomi Nation: Lieu glacial où tout le monde s'appelle Klaus.


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

--> Klaus Barbie : un gars pas sympathique du tout, pervers et sutout amateur de tortures en veux-tu en voilà !


----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2014)

Vois la vie telle qu'elle est, ni rose, ni noire, vois-la et vis-la telle qu'elle est !


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

--> Elle est passée où la belle nana ?


----------



## rabisse (3 Juillet 2014)

Nana? Elle est partie chez les Rougon-Macquart.


----------



## mistik (3 Juillet 2014)

--> Ma carte bleue a été happée par le GAB !


----------



## rabisse (3 Juillet 2014)

J'ai A,B ...
C'est bon, J'ai C.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2014)

J'essaie, mais j'ai cédé, je sais, ces dames me séduisent et je suis relaps


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2014)

--> Relapson Brian comme chaque été retombait dans la faconde des mecs face aux filles qu'ils voulaient mettre dans leur lit !


----------



## rabisse (4 Juillet 2014)

relaps en sus-stop-suspendu au sursis-stop-suis soucieux.


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2014)

--> Soucieux d'inventer de nouveaux termes en conjugaison, je décida de créer le verbe _relapser_ et récitant je _relapse_, tu _relapses_, il _relapse_, nous ...


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2014)

Nous décrèterons demain qu'aujourd'hui est jour de procrastination


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2014)

--> La procrastination : il faut apprendre à reconnaître les signes, trouver des  solutions pour arrêter la procrastination, et arriver à  se motiver


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2014)

Ce mot - y verra-t-on le signe que demain ce sera l'heure de se faire du mouron?


----------



## Berthold (5 Juillet 2014)

Mou, rond, ah non, pardon, il est vaguement cubique, de couleurs diverses mais toujours pastel, on peut s'étouffer avec si on en abuse, c'est&#8230; un Chamallow© !


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2014)

--> Chat mal eau car l'eau est mauvaise pour le poil du chat


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2014)

Huche à hue, Sancho, cet âne s'est enraciné dans la Sierra


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2014)

--> La Sierra Nevada est une chaîne de montagnes élevées à l'Est de la Californie aux Etats-Unis. Elle offre une grande diversité de paysages d'ailleurs la chaîne encadre plusieurs parcs naturels dont le Yosemite ... nom du futur Os X !


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2014)

Oh&#8230; Est-ce dix ? Est-ce onze ? Je ne sais plus, monsieur le commissaire, je me rappelle juste qu'ils étaient nombreux, grands, forts, et qu'ils m'ont volé mon sac à main en cuir de caïman !


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2014)

--> Caille ? Y ment car fait pas froid ces temps-ci !


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2014)

S'étant si piètrement illustré dans la vie publique, l'illustre -mais à présent désavoué- responsable politique prend la décision extrême de reprendre de la chantilly.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

Chantilly , la ville ou se situe ce superbe château


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2014)

--> Chat, eau : tous les deux ne sont pas compatibles !


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2014)

« Pas con ! pâtit Blaireau, voyant Renard profiter encore une fois de sa crédulité, tu t'es surpassé pour m'en faire voir : je sens que je vais en baver ! »


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

--> Bave et crapaud : _la bave du crapaud n'atteint pas la blanche colombe_


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2014)

Colle : «lombaire» se prend-il en apposition ou en opposition à l'«ombilic»?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Juillet 2014)

Ombilic n'a rien à voir avec l'alambic


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

--> _L'Alambic_ est un restaurant à Nuits saint georges


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2014)

Singe aux rejetons ce qu'ils faut qu'ils fassent, visiblement comprennent rien à ce qu'on leur dit, alors vas-y, mime !


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

--> MIME (Multipurpose Internet Mail Extensions) est un standard permettant d'étendre les possibilités du courrier électronique en autorisant l'insertion des documents (images, sons, texte, etc.) dans un courriel


----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2014)

Un courriel m'a été envoyé, dans lequel on m&#8217;annonçait que j'avais gagné 100000&#8364;; bien sûr je n'y ai pas cru.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

--> Crûment j'appris leur relation charnelle


----------



## rabisse (7 Juillet 2014)

Cru tu aurais dû répondit le notaire du père Lustucru.


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2014)

--> L'eus-tu cru, mangez cru !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2014)

J'ai cru faire buisson-cru en battant la campagne - soliloque le loup en train de sécher le cours d'Instruction Civique de l'École Communale - mais qui vois-je donc là qui s'avance avec son rouge tablier?


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2014)

--> Son rouge tablier en cette soirée d'Halloween cachait en réalité _mistik_ avec sa fameuse pomme dévorant un pouce


----------



## thunderheart (9 Juillet 2014)

Pou se délecte de cette foisonnante toison


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2014)

Toi, Zombie, tu ne perds rien pour attendre !


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2014)

--> Ha, tendre épouse quelle joie de te revoir si tôt !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2014)

Sitôt dit, sitôt fait remis - _toto_ hait l'usage du _performatif_ car, figurez-vous, joindre l'acte à la parole, ça finit toujours par salir les mains


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2014)

Maintenir en vigueur la barre matinale


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2014)

Ma'tine a l'accent de la Ma'tinique : no'mal, c'est là-bas qu'elle est née et qu'elle a g'andi.


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2014)

--> Gandhi Mahandas Karamchand est communément connu et appelé en Inde et dans le monde comme le "Mahatma" ou plus simplement "Bapu"


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2014)

«Plus simple» ment : _Bapu_ mangeait peu mais dévidait des kilomètres de texte


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2014)

--> Tex _(te)_ Avery né en 1908 décédé en 1980 fut un réalisateur de films d'animations


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2014)

Dans la série : je demande le Jocker...  -->

_Annie_ aime à (si on en croit la chanson) sucer des sucettes à l'anis


----------



## Berthold (12 Juillet 2014)

Déçu, c'est à l'animal que tu dois des excuses&#8230;


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2014)

Des ex-culs excitant les mains baladeuses - ah! rendez-nous les _vertugadins_...


----------



## mistik (13 Juillet 2014)

--> Vertu, ga_m_ins ? Qu'ont-ils de si vertueux ces gamins ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2014)

Ces gammes incessantes plus les vocalises de la _Castafiore_ : un avant-goût de l'Enfer... frémit _Haddock_ en coulant une solide rasade de contre-poison


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2014)

--> Les contrepoids sont des masses inertes utilisées pour contrebalancer le poids de la charge dans un mécanisme de levage


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2014)

Deux, leva _Gino_, au lieu d'une seule de ces poules - car c'est un coq de basse-cour


----------



## Berthold (15 Juillet 2014)

Bah ! Ce cours est décevant&#8230;


----------



## sundaa (15 Juillet 2014)

Décevant est le parcours du Brésil !


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2014)

--> Brésil ? : Foot !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2014)

Braie s'il fout une des 120 ânesses du pré de Vincent - à 5 buts à l'heure, cet âne doit être Allemand


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2014)

Al mentait aux policier, mais Eliot en savait long


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2014)

Long John Silver is far far away


----------



## Berthold (16 Juillet 2014)

« Heu&#8230; ouais ? T'es sûr de toi ? » demanda Ribouldingue, qui n'avait toujours rien compris au plan de ses comparses.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2014)

--> Ces cons par ces contrées sont légions !


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2014)

Légion étrangère, pour faire le sale boulot


----------



## Berthold (16 Juillet 2014)

Bout logarithmique d'une équation d'abord simple, le népérien chatouillait les synapses de l'étudiant en physique, qui aurait bien repris un peu de second degré.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2014)

--> De gré ou de force tu finiras ce travail ce soir mon fils !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2014)

Fi! Ce physicien prend le monde pour un atelier de mécanique


----------



## Berthold (17 Juillet 2014)

« Mes cas n'y comprennent rien ! » se plaint l'éducateur tentant de faire faire leurs devoirs à quelques rebelles sociopathes.

Trop attirant, le piège de la vulgarité dans "mécanique" !


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Sociopathe ? : personnalité *antisociale*


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2014)

Antisocial tu perds ton sang froid


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Sans froid il y a de la chaleur !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2014)

Lâche! À l'heure où le sein nu dore au soleil des plages, il reste à boire frais à l'ombre des platanes


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2014)

Platane, saison 2 poussive avec Eric Judor


----------



## mistik (17 Juillet 2014)

--> Le jus dort dans des tonneaux avant qu'il ne finisse par remplir nos bonnes bouteilles de vins qui quant à elles dormiront quelque temps dans nos caves avant de régaler nos gosiers !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2014)

Nos Goths y épatent la galerie dans leurs accoutrements de zèbres


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2014)

Z'ai bredouillé dans mon sommeil le prénom de sa meilleure amie


----------



## mistik (18 Juillet 2014)

--> Sa meilleure amie était enfin dans mon lit !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2014)

Dame! On lie connaissance avec ces dames d'une manière renversante


----------



## Berthold (19 Juillet 2014)

Rahan versant trop de liquide-qui-pique-mais-donne-de-drôles-de-rêves dans sa bpuche, commençait à distinguer nettement, au-delà du brouillard qui se levait en plein soleil -encore de la magie ?-, des mammouths sans poils, avec de petites défenses, et d'une couleur rose absolument ridicule.


----------



## mistik (19 Juillet 2014)

--> Ridicule fut la conclusion rendue par ce scientifique à la mords-moi le nud


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2014)

Fique à la mort! Moi, le "Ne pas vouloir qu'il y ait de fin" - j'en rigole, ayant perdu le compte du nombre de fois où j'ai fini mes jours en m'endormant - dit mon père


----------



## mistik (20 Juillet 2014)

--> Mon personnage dans ce film était une girouette, j'étais en haut du toit du château et je bougeais sans cesse selon d'où venait le vent, j'étais acteur dans un film de Jan-Pierre Mocky


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2014)

Mots qui font l'amour : synonyme de poésie


----------



## thunderheart (21 Juillet 2014)

Po, et si Lala arrêtait de nous coller aux basques ?


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2014)

--> Des bas : que de belles choses enroulant de si jolies jambes !


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2014)

Jean Bedaine se retrouva Gros-Jean comme devant.


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2014)

--> Devant moi pas de vent mais deux ventilateurs soufflant beaucoup de vent !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2014)

Flambeau. Coup de vent. Ténèbres. Pas question d'arrêter : les orques sont à un quart d'heure. Tous à quatre pattes et suivons le bord du sentier avec les doigts. «_Abrisûr_» est juste à la sortie de la Forêt...


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2014)

--> La Forêt laissa la place à une grande prairie avec une petite maison au milieu de celle-ci


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2014)

C'est le si qui précède le do


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2014)

--> Le dos de la cuillère ... il n'y va pas avec ...


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2014)

Ave Caesar morituri te salutant... bon pas terrible...


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2014)

--> Patter Hible était un vieux de la vieille


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2014)

La vieille est un phare avec un enfer au raz de son sein.


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2014)

--> Son sein elle le donnait bien volontiers à téter à son bébé


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2014)

Bébé nourri au sein se portera bien


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2014)

--> "Les « *bien-pensants* » seuls auront  droit à l'expression de leur pensée. Quant aux autres, qu'ils se  taisent, ou sinon... c'est sans doute grâce à un totalitarisme anti-nazi  que l'on pourra triompher du nazisme; mais demain c'est contre ce  nouveau _conformisme_ qu'il importera de lutter". Gide, _Journal,_1945


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2014)

Mis le neuf sans 45 : ce costard est bien trop ajusté pour que le _Colt_ dans son holster ne fasse pas bosse. Mais trimbaler un _Walther PPK_ plaqué contre les reins sous la ceinture - franchement, ça vous a l'air de quoi? Autant se faire tatouer 007 sur le front...


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2014)

--> Sur le front de l'Est, la Troisième guerre mondiale avait commencé depuis très longtemps et l'agent 007 était au rapport en cette froide journée de février ... c'est alors qu'il distingua une silhouette qui lui était familière ... Miss Moneypenny, how are you ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2014)

You.. You say...Did you say you fuck my wife.


----------



## mistik (23 Juillet 2014)

--> Did you fuck my wife ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2014)

Aïïïe! Wouaïïïe! Femme - infâme est cette manière de procéder


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2014)

Procédé ! oui, j'ai un joli procédé au bout de ma queue ^^


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2014)

Que n'ai-je fourré ma queue dans la boite à coucou...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2014)

_Dan'_ la boit à coups coulés, la liqueur de long' vie


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2014)

--> Longue vie à mon petit bout de sensualité névrosée dit le kiki à zézette !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2014)

Azzez, _Zette_, zézaie _Zozo_ - ze zuiz auz anges


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juillet 2014)

En jeu, 3, 2, 1 Tireeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2014)

tirez la bobinette et la chevillette cherra


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2014)

--> "_Che_ _rafi_" répondit l'Auvergnat


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2014)

L'eau vers Gnat le pont, elle est turbide.


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2014)

--> Les eaux turbides limitent la pénétration des rayons lumineux nécessaires à la photosynthèse et la pénétration des rayons UV jouant un rôle important en limitant les populations microbiennes de certains pathogènes


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2014)

Your wife ... surement plus depuis notre dernière nuit


----------



## mistik (25 Juillet 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Les eaux turbides (...) *les populations microbiennes de certains pathogènes *...





jura39200 a dit:


> * ... Your wife ... surement plus depuis notre dernière nuit*


_Ké né fé_ Mister jura39200 ?

--> *Nuit*amment nous partîmes roder autour de ce pavillon d'octogénaires. En effet ceux-ci selon des indiscrétions auraient beaucoup d'or chez eux ...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2014)

*jura* a enchaîné sur le final de la page antérieure 645 : le 'fuck my wife' de *mistik* - un coup qui arrive quand on retourne à un fil à partir d'une annonce de réponse dans le tableau de bord, ce qui ramène à la dernière page lue et pas à la dernière écrite.

Plongeons-le donc en punition dans le bouillon microbien de *mistik* où *certains pataugent et ne lisent pas les panneaux* et enchaînons -->

_Beau Coup_ dort chez _Euphrosyne_ (car tel était le prénom de cette joyeuse créature)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2014)

Créature tel un monstre de l'espace arrivant sur la terre ressemblant a la planète des singes


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2014)

--> Des singes rêvaient de devenir des humains pour un jour prendre le pouvoir sur eux !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2014)

Eux ne l'entendaient pas de cette oreille


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

Cette oreille gauche que le peintre s'est coupée un matin


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2014)

Un mâtin qui passait par là a croqué l'esgourde de _Vincent_


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2014)

Vint sans l'autre, Théo, cherchant dans les champs: "Bon Dieu Vincent... Vincent"


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2014)

--> Vingt centimes d'Euros font tout de même un Franc et trente et un centimes !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

Sans time Machine pas de sauvegarde et de restauration possible


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2014)

--> "_Pau cible d'un attentat terroriste islamiste_" selon une dépêche de l'AFP


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

AFP ? cet acronyme de 3 lettres qui désigne une célèbre agence de presse ?


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2014)

--> Pressez-vous les zigotos, le travail n'attend pas !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

Pas de  vis foiré


----------



## mistik (26 Juillet 2014)

--> Foires et printemps riment avec "salon de l'habitat"


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2014)

«Salon de la Bite Anonyme» : aux cimaises des vespasiennes, sans signature la fresque des hampes qui fusent dans l'il de soleils verticaux


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2014)

--> Deux soleils verticaux rougeâtres que l'on pouvait voir à partir de la _planète HB54D_ devenue depuis longtemps inhabitable et qui était le témoin d'un horizon maussade signe d'un système solaire à deux soleils se transformant en géantes rouges, leur taille augmentant peu à peu jusqu'à absorber la _planète HB54D_


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2014)

"HB"? 54? - Dites donc, les crayons à papier, vous vous en servez comme allume-feu?


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Feu mon père était un intégriste islamiste, il a donné du fil à retordre aux forces de sécurité français et finalement se sentant pourchassé il décida de terminer sa vie dans un hall de gare en faisant exploser sa ceinture remplie d'explosifs par un beau samedi du mois de juillet lors d'un grand départ en vacances. Il y eut plusieurs centaines de blessés et malheureusement 40 morts dont 12 enfants. Depuis sa tragique disparition, j'ai pris le _Relay_ de cette même gare et je distribue des journaux là-même où mon père perdit la vie !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

L'avis du chef de gare , donne une toute autre version de cette distribution à la volée de ce canard d'échiné et rébellion


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Une rébellion fut étouffée dans luf grâce à l'intervention des _Equipes régionales d'intervention et de sécurité_ (ERIS) veillant au maintien de l'ordre au sein de la pénitentiaire


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

La pénitentiaire, cette prison ou vous pouvez retrouver la santé en plein coeur de Paris


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2014)

--> A Paris, _la Prison de la Santé_ sera partiellement fermée à partir de 2014 et ce jusqu'en 2019  afin d'être réhabilitée. En revanche, le centre de semi-liberté reste fonctionnel


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

Fonctionnel , mais avec beaucoup de perturbations dans la vie des prisonniers et du personnel pénitentiaire qui dénonce des conditions de travail et de sécurité «insupportables» et réclame des moyens et des réformes de fonctionnement.La ministre de la Justice Christiane Taubira devait recevoir dans laprès-midi une délégation du syndicat.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2014)

"Scion du sein" dit _Cathy_ dont la vertu bondit au mot 'téton' comme au toucher d'un doigt mâle


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2014)

--> Malodorant était ce jeune mâle qui malencontreusement fit la connaissance de la malle de _Mallah Benke_


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2014)

«Mâle de mâle»? - Ah! ben... Quarts d'odeurs de vieilles chaussettes, de croupi d'entrejambe, de clope écrasée et de rôt de bière : le nouvel _Azzaro_ « pour les hommes qui aiment les femmes qui aiment les hommes » se doit d'envoyer un signal fort et sans ambiguïté


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2014)

En Biguïté, les locaux dansent la biguine


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2014)

--> _Lhabie_ : gui ? Ne te crois pas déjà au 01er janvier avec ta petite tête décervelée !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

des desserts veulent les enfants , mais pas avant manger la viande


----------



## rabisse (29 Juillet 2014)

Vit en de mauvais endroits.


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2014)

--> _Hand-droit_ est une association qui vient en aide aux personnes handicapées dans leur relation avec l'Administration et avec tout organisme en lien avec des problèmes juridiques


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2014)

_Ju'_ rit - _Dick_, arrête de me chatouiller les aisselles!


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2014)

--> Les "S" elle s'est bien les prendre avec sa nouvelle Porsche !


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2014)

Porsche ! Mais non, Janis voulait une Mercedes Benz


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2014)

--> Ben's : Uncle Ben's !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

Ben's cet ancien restaurant de sandwichs à la viande fumée de Montréal ?


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2014)

Mon Ray est le frère de Dave


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2014)

--> Dés : véritable plaisir d'y jouer en famille


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2014)

En femme, y était-il plus aise qu'en dragon pour parader devant la Cour - _Charles-Geneviève d'Éon_?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

et on lui pelera le jonc comme au baillis du Limousin


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2014)

Lee Mouzin est un fan anonyme de Bruce Lee


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

Le lit ? un endroit idéal pour la sieste


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2014)

--> La sieste crapuleuse de mes voisins me réveille de ma torpeur dès que j'entends le ahanement rauque de Monsieur ... 
Si c'est pas du vécu ...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

Monsieur , comme l'enseigne de Bricolage ?


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2014)

--> Bricks oléagineuses avec des feuilles tels que samossas, pastillas, nems ... ce sont souvent de grandes galettes rondes


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2014)

Gars laids : troncs de futaille et gueules de tangon

Je vous ai épargné : _Gars! L'étron déborde de la cuvette..._ qui n'était pas la plus ragoûtante façon d'entamer le mois d'Août ​


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2014)

Tangons déployés de chaque côté de mon bateau, en pêche


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

pêche en mer ou en rivière ?


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

--> Rivières polluées depuis des décennies par les industriels et les agriculteurs


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Les agriculteurs de l'amour est dans le pré font parfois de mauvaises rencontres


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

--> Rencontre impromptue : quand la lune rencontre le soleil


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Le soleil tape très fort aujourd'hui dans le Jura


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2014)

Dans le jus ramollissent les têtes brûlées


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Brulée a Rouen ,  Jeanne d'arc rend l'âme en criant trois fois « Jésus » Selon les témoignages


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2014)

--> T'es moi _Gna_, je suis content de vivre avec toi car tout ce qui est à moi est à toi et inversement !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2014)

Hein! verse m'en plus... l'_Armagnac_, il en faut suffisamment dans le verre pour refléter les collines du _Gers_


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

le Gers a fête il y deux jours le premier anniversaire de la route du foie gras


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

--> Grassouillet était le jeune _Toto_ au sortir de ses vacances !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Ses vacances ou Toto a fait la connaissance de filles


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

--> Les filles, _Toto_ en raffolait comme tous les gamins de son âge mais ne savait pas comment les aborder !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Pour aborder une fille il faut engager la conversation avec cette fille, pour que vous cessiez dêtre un inconnu à ses yeux, et pour quelle constate que vous êtes un mec sympa


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

--> Un mec sympa ne doit pas trop se lier d'amitié avec une fille sinon c'en est fini de la gaudriole !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

La gaudriole dans cette maison n'est plus tolérée


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

--> Tollé récent d'individus contestant cette incursion militaire pour la sauvegarde d'Israël en Palestine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

En  palestine, l'occupation de la Cisjordanie et le blocus de la bande de Gaza ont provoqué une longue crise de protection ayant des conséquences humanitaires, notamment en matière d'accès à la santé, à l'eau, à l'éducation et à des moyens de subsistance.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2014)

a.dez-moi... hyènes dessus... b..... ..sistance...  Allo?.. Ici _Grand-Koudou_... Je vous entends mal... Allo?..


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2014)

--> *Allo maman bobo* !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

Beau bombé! dit _Didi_ à _Lulu_


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

--> _Lulu_ est un prénom arabe signifiant "Perles"


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Allô Papa Tango Charlie ,Vous vous dirigez plein sud vers le triangle des Bermudes


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

"_*jura* mais un peu tard qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus_" a récidivé en rejoignant à partir de l'annonce de son tableau de bord la dernière page *lue* et non la dernière *écrite* 

--> Le deb erre. Mude, moussaillon, mude!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

[ Mes excuses  ]

la mue de la voix chez l'homme , c'est un changement de la voix qui survient durant l'adolescence, à la puberté


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

--> Pubs RTL vallent bien celles d'Europ'1 !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

En Europe, un marché à trois opérateurs mobiles devient-il la norme ?


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

--> Le Nord mène à l'opposé du Sud


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Le sud est pris d'assaut en été


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

--> En été il fait plus chaud qu'en hiver mais en même temps il y a moins (si l'on vit à 3000 m d'altitude) voire plus du tout de neige !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

La neige tombe beaucoup dans le Jura


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

--> Dans le Jura comme ailleurs tant que le ciel ne nous tombe pas sur la tête tout va bien !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Le bien est le fait pour un acte, une intention, un désir ou une croyance de pouvoir causer chez chaque sujet d'abord les moindres souffrances, puis les plus grandes jouissances.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2014)

Grandes joues hissent en ce visage de dévote les bonnettes de la concupiscence


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

La concupiscence peut parfois être confondue avec la libido freudienne, une forme primitive du désir sexuel


----------



## mistik (3 Août 2014)

--> "_Céx u el komizaria ?_" écrivit le sourd dyslexique en demandant à son interlocuteur la direction du commissariat de police


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

pour une peau lisse , il suffit gratter les boutons


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2014)

--> Des boutons, j'en ai de diverses couleurs et formes


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

des formes rondes ou ovales ?


----------



## mistik (4 Août 2014)

--> L'ovalie est le monde du ballon ovale


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2014)

Bah! L'aune aux valeurs a tout d'une convention collective


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

Collective  ou individuelle, la mémoire est intentionnelle : elle va chercher dans le passé les faits qui donnent forme à ce qu'on éprouve au présent


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2014)

--> Au pré, zen je suis !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

Suis moi , je te fuis .. Fuis-moi , je te suis


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2014)

--> Tu suies mal les virages *Nelson* ... tu iras donc au _piquet_ !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2014)

Ras donc au pis quête le lait - bergère à croupetons dans l'avoine folle


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

folle , cette vache en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs


----------



## mistik (5 Août 2014)

--> "_Cool_", heu ... rejoins-le pour voir !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

pour voir sa couleur mauve de pub ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2014)

Pu _Béru_ enterrer _Prosper_ pépère à _Saint-Locdu_?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

--> _"Saint-Locdu"_ ou encore Broglie (commune de l'Eure) est le village dont serait originaire l'inspecteur principal Bérurier autrement dit l'adjoint du commissaire San-Antonio


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

les San-Antonio se distinguent des autres polars et des autres romans de Frédéric Dard par la désinvolture du héros-narrateur


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2014)

Sans Antonio, je n'y serais jamais parvenu&#8230;

[EDITH] Gasp ! grillé par jura39200&#8230; je recommence&#8230; 

N'a rateur potentiel que celui qui a déjà essayé.

:rose: Oui je sais pas terrib' mais je me suis fait avoir pour le coup&#8230; 

[/EDITH]


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

essayer de faire semblant de travailler , Cest de la fatigue inutile


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

--> Inutile de le nier : vous avez volé ce morceau de boudin noir !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Noir comme le cadre de Saumur ?


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2014)

--> Deux sots mûrs pour se faire plumer par un faisan !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Faizant , dessinateur de presse ,Son fils cadet, Michel, ce dessinateur de presse a pour pseudonyme de Chimulus1.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2014)

_Chim_ eut lu cent fois plus s'il n'avait pas eu l'il collé à son appareil photo


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

photo prise avec son smartphone  haut de gamme


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2014)

--> "_Game over_" s'afficha sur mon smartphone haut de gamme !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

la gamme musicale est une suite de notes


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2014)

--> Notez bien mon rendez-vous Miss Moneypenny !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

La peine y va en avoir en apprenant la nouvelle


----------



## jamie007 (7 Août 2014)

Nouvelle sur ce forum, ici au moins je comprends ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2014)

--> Il ne se passe pas une journée sans qu'un nouveau membre ou une nouvelle inscrite n'apparaisse dans les forums de MacG


----------



## jamie007 (7 Août 2014)

macG est en effet très attractif pour les pauvres utilisateurs perdus devant un problème avec leur mac


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2014)

--> Leur mac, julot ou autre maquereau, les filles de l'Est ne peuvent s'en défaire ... la pègre locale pouvant se venger sur leur famille restée au pays ainsi que sur leurs enfants si ces pauvres filles venaient à fuir leurs bourreaux


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

Bourreau des coeurs cet as du mac clame très fort être un mec à mac


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2014)

Mais qu'à macomaniac on jette donc cette ingénue qu'il s'en repaisse!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)

S'il repaisse  trop il va péter


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2014)

Va, _Pete_, et thune au préalable - Au qui?


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2014)

--> "_oki_" répondit familièrement Toto à sa tata


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2014)

la tata ? cette fameuse voiture tata nano ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2014)

«Tatane à non-recevoir» : 45 fillette chaussée par le chef pour chapitrer qui lui échauffe les oreilles


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2014)

Les oreilles en pointe, le fameux festival qui débute le 6 Novembre avec de grands artistes


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2014)

--> De grand artistes pour une grande cause : celle que Coluche défendit le premier


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2014)

Le preux _Millet_ peignait des angélus en plein champ


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

Champ de foire avec des stands et des chapiteaux


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2014)

--> Des chapiteaux se dressèrent sur le champ de foire lors de l'arrivée dans notre ville du cirque Zavatta


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

Zavatta Achille le clown a la fois acrobate et musicien jouant de la trompette, du saxophone et du tambour entre en piste


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2014)

Bout rentrant piste mortaise vacante au grand dam du dicton : _on n'est pas de bois_


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2014)

--> Deux boissons fraîches pour mon ami et moi !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

moi , je ne bois que du café


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2014)

--> Café au lait ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2014)

Qu'a fait _Aulë_? - Les _Sept Pères des Nains_


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

n'importe qui peut faire n'importe quoi


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2014)

--> Coic est une variante de Cozic, diminutif formé  sur Coz. Le nom est surtout porté dans le Finistère. On  trouve la forme Cohic dans le Morbihan.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2014)

Mords _Bill_ ! - enjoint le capitaine _Haddock_ au lévrier afghan étendu sur le sofa tandis que _Sérafin Lampion_ (des Assurances _Mondass_) remonte inexorablement l'allée du château de _Moulinsart_


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Le Château de Moulinsart apparait pour la première fois dans lalbum Le Secret de La Licorne en 1943


----------



## mistik (11 Août 2014)

--> 1943 marque un tournant pour la Wehrmacht et la Waffen SS qui commencent à céder du terrain face à l'avancée des Soviétiques


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

des soviétiques  très tristes en apprenant Samedi le décés en plein match de l'ancien international du Dynamo Kiev Andrei Bal alors quil disputait un match de vétérans


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2014)

*Vêt-tes-rangers !!!* tonitruait d'une voix de rogomme, lorsque l'instructeur-chef _Hartman_ petit garçon apparaissait dans la cuisine, sa mère - forte ranchère de 6 pieds 6 pouces et 253,18 livres - occupée à contrôler de l'index sur son épaule droite le cruchon de whiskey de 12 litres qui lui servait de petit déjeuner


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> Deux petits-déjeuners avec jus d'orange, croissants chauds et grand café s'il-vous-plaît garçon !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

garçon de salle , il serre des petits déjeuners tous les matins sans jamais recevoir un pourboire


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> Pour boire allez donc à la fontaine du village !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

la fontaine du village est superbe , hélas l'eau a la consommation n'y est pas potable


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> _Papo_ table sur une victoire du PSG l'an prochain


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

le prochain match est perdu d'avance avec les nouveaux joueurs pas encore rodés


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> Rodéos au Texas ... les _cows_ et son vacher j'aime ça !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

j'aime ça ?? tu en sait quoi ??


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> C'est quoi le contraire d'analogue ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

analogue est un similaire présentant une analogie


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> Une analogie est une affinité de l'association en comparaison de la concordance de la correspondance de la métaphore en rapport avec la ressemblance de la similitude


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

la similitude , de deux membres est assez rare sur le forum  macg .co


----------



## mistik (12 Août 2014)

--> Le Mac : j'ai compris que c'était l'ordinateur de ma vie !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

ma vie est un vrai bonheur depuis que je connais le forum Macgco et celui des forum mobile ou je redige des articles sur de smartphones


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

--> Deux smartphones android bas/moyen de gamme valent autant qu'un iPhone ... faut-il comprendre que l'on raisonne en monnaie sonnante et trébuchante et/ou en qualité en tenant de tels propos ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2014)

Nan! De tels pros pontifiant sur l'outillage quand seul importe le langage...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

le langage des signes n'est pas facile a apprendre


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

--> Facile à prendre, Toto piqua deux pommes sur l'étal de l'épicerie arabe du coin


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

coin perdu, ou personne ne passe par hasard


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

--> Par hasard dans ma cave je tombe sur un gros caillou qui s'avère être une très grosse et lourde pierre, une fois déplacée très difficilement d'ailleurs je tombe sur un trésor fait de mille pièces d'or ... mais ce n'était qu'un rêve ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

rêve pas , il y a longtemps que j'ai fouillé la cave de fond en comble


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

--> Le comble pour moi fut de trouver une seule pièce de 5 Francs en argent en lieu et place de celles espérées en or ... toujours dans mon rêve devenu un cauchemar


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2014)

Dans mon rêve d'_Ève_, nue, un coche marin la sustentant - voici _Aphrodite_ anadyomène en route vers _Cythère_


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2014)

verse si tes revenus sont suffisants ton obole à l'UMP.


----------



## mistik (14 Août 2014)

--> Lu, aime, paix telle était sa devise de ce drôle d'enfant


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2014)

enfanter je comprends que cela fasse peur aux femmes





mistik a dit:


> --> Lu, aime, paix telle était sa devise de ce drôle d'enfant


Ribery va nous manquer pour son français décalé mais, mistik, tu vas prendre la releve.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2014)

Aux femmes du bois de Boulogne ou elles ramassent des champignons la nuit


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2014)

--> La nuit les chauffeurs écrasent le champignon dès qu'apparaît dans le rayon de leur phare une belle de nuit se promenant dans le Bois de Boulogne


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2014)

Debout, l'on n'y est pas à l'horizontale - dit mon père


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2014)

--> Mon perdreau de l'année fut ce jeune ingénieur sorti de l'école en juin 2014


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2014)

deux mille quatorze ?? c'est une belle somme


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2014)

--> Somme toute, sommes-nous toutes présentes ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2014)

Prés en talus : paradis du _Dahu_


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2014)

Le dahu  est un animal sauvage imaginaire vivant dans les zones montagneuses,que l'on part chasser le soir après avoir picolé des verres de gniole


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2014)

--> Guignol est une marionnette à gaine française créée à Lyon vers 1808 par Laurent Mourguet


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2014)

--> Le guet royal est une unité de sécurité créée à Paris en décembre 1254 par Saint-Louis


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2014)

--> Tes seins Louise me font languir de désir ...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2014)

Desireless a connu le succès avec sa chanson Voyage , voyage


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2014)

--> *Voyage voyage*, chanson de_ Desireless_ avec ses cheveux en pétard !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2014)

Ch'e veux en paix tartiner mes quat' bouts de pain en écoutant causer le vent sur cette  draille de l'Aubrac


----------



## mistik (17 Août 2014)

--> Aubrac Lucie et Raymond sont d'anciens Résistants qui décédèrent au début du XXIième siècle


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2014)

Me sied que l'Histoire ne se narre qu'au passé simple


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

--> Simple comme bonjour un lundi matin


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2014)

--> Matin d'espoir après une nuit d'angoisse !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

Une nuit d'angoisse ou je n'est rien dormi


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2014)

--> Dormirons-nous un jour en paix sans craindre cette attaque ennemie tant redoutée par nos concitoyens ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

Nos concitoyens jettent souvent leurs ordures ménagères sur les voies et les places publiques la nuit ce qui nous empêches de dormir et d'avoir du stress


----------



## thunderheart (18 Août 2014)

Stress en vacances ! Non merci. Coucou les potosses du bord de mer.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

mer de glace a Chamonix


----------



## mistik (18 Août 2014)

--> "A _Cha_ mon X-Files ne te regarde pas !" cria l'Auvergnat


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2014)

Allo, vernis? Alors, ce _MacGuffin_, vous l'avez choppé?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

Choppé  au mcdo , j'ai été malade comme un fou


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2014)

--> Un fou s'est évadé aujourd'hui de son institution, il est très dangereux car c'est un anthropophage !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

--> un anthropophage ? vite je laisse sortir ma belle mère


----------



## mistik (19 Août 2014)

--> Belle mère tellement bonne avec son gros derrière que je l'ai dévorée !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2014)

Aidez vos rêves à prendre acte : habitez l'_Ouvert_


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2014)

--> Où, vers quel destin est-ce que je me dirige ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

--> je me dirige avec une carte et une boussole , ne possédant pas de gps


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2014)

--> Deux GPS (un iPhone et un Tom Tom) dans ma petite voiture ringarde !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

--> ma petite voiture ringarde me promène partout et ne me coute pas un rond


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2014)

--> Un rond ça roule mieux qu'un carré d'as !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

l'as des as , qui en 1916, durant la Première Guerre mondiale, deux pilotes davion, le Français Jo Cavalier et lAllemand Günther von Beckmann saffrontent.
Après sêtre posés en catastrophe, les deux hommes se battent, mais se sauvent mutuellement la vie. Vingt ans plus tard, en 1936, Jo est devenu lentraîneur de léquipe française de boxe, équipe qui doit se rendre à Berlin pour participer aux Jeux olympiques, dans une Allemagne vivant sous le régime nazi dAdolf Hitler.


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2014)

--> Adolf Hitler voulait instituer un nouvel ordre mondial sur la peau des Juifs à tous les sens du terme


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2014)

Laisse, _Hans_, du terme : «Allemands», s'avérer le manque de sens commun


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2014)

--> _Commun_ était le _pot_ ... au feu !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

Au feu, les pompiers,V'là la maison qui brûle !au feu, les pompiers,
V'là la maison brûlée !


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2014)

--> Brus : les belles-filles du fils de cette dame qui vient de décéder se sont toujours succédées chez elle car le fils est un sacré coureur de jupons !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

un sacré coureur de jupons ce fils , mais pourquoi cette envie de séduire tout le temps ? il est un peu comme son père


----------



## mistik (21 Août 2014)

--> "_Son_", père. Mais non mon gros bêta ce terme anglais signifie _fils_ en français !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2014)

_Fifi_, cent francs, c'est combien d'euros? dit _Pépé_


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

--> _"Pépé_" dit _Fifi_, "100 Francs font 15  et 24 cents !"


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

Cent-Jours ? c'est la période de l'histoire de France comprise entre le retour en France de l'empereur Napoléon Ier, le 1er mars 1815, et la dissolution de la Commission Napoléon II, chargée du pouvoir exécutif après la seconde abdication de Napoléon Ier


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

--> Premier de sa classe, il demeura toujours le meilleur jusqu'à accéder à la fonction suprême de Président de la République !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

--> La République du Centre est un journal français de la presse quotidienne régionale basé à Saran dans le département du Loiret et la région Centre.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2014)

Sans trépied, l'appareil a du mal à faire la mise au point


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

la mise au point peut se faire avec l'autofocus


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

--> L'auto-_fuck_-_us_ est une manière très particulière de se moquer de soi-même ou d'un petit groupe dont on fait partie ! (C) Made in Mistik corporate


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

ont fait partie d'un monde d'autodérision


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

--> Des autos d'_ERISION Mark_ sont conceptuellement parlant de très belles factures, certes mais comptablement très dures à digérer ... lorsqu'il faut les régler !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

il faut les régler nos factures tous les mois , quel barbe , j'envisage de partir vivre a groland


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2014)

--> Gros, lent, dépravé cet Empereur Romain était la caricature d'un Etat qui tombait en déliquescence ... or lorsque l'on pense à la fin de l'Empire romain d'Occident ... on ne peut s'empêcher de faire un parallèle avec la France qui va droit dans le mur !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2014)

Adroit, _Dan_ le murmure à l'oreille d'_Élise_


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

Elise ,le nom de cette superbe lotus


----------



## thunderheart (23 Août 2014)

L'eau tussive permet d'expectorer ^^


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

expectorer moi? surement pas , je ne suis pas malade des bronches


----------



## mistik (23 Août 2014)

--> Les bronchites sont des inflammations des bronches des le plus souvent dues à des microbes : essentiellement bactéries, virus. Ce sont soit des bronchites aiguës avec comme signes principaux la fièvre et la toux, soit des bronchites chroniques avec une toux persistante et productrice.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2014)

Père, si tante est pro du trisyllabe, le serai-je un jour du tricycle?


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

--> _Tri-cycles_ : cette méthode industrielle impose que trois cycles soient respectés pour construire ce produit très élaborés


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

élaborés ,les MacBooks sont encore très onéreux pour beaucoup de personnes cela reste un produit de luxe


----------



## thunderheart (24 Août 2014)

Lux Interior sévit dans The Cramps


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

The Cramps j'adore ce groupe de musique américain


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

--> _Amérique_ : un nom qui signifie _Liberté_


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

--> Liberté, Égalité, Fraternité est la devise de la République française et de la République dHaïti


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

--> Haï, _Ti'i_ quitta sa Polynésie natale pour aller s'installer et travailler en France


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2014)

--> travailler en France , le rêve de beaucoup d'immigrés


----------



## mistik (24 Août 2014)

Beaucoup d'immigrés vont arriver en France en direction d'Afrique Noire, d'Irak, de Libye, soit quelques 100 000 de plus


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2014)

Sans mie, le "deux" plus jamais ne rime avec heureux


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2014)

--> L'heure ? Eux s'en foutent, ils vivent au jour le jour !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

ils vivent au jour le jour sans savoir si ils obtiendront un permis de séjour


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2014)

--> Deux séjours très courts l'un en Angleterre et l'autre en Ecosse suivis d'un séjour plus long aux Etats-Unis attendent ces quatre dirigeants d'entreprise qui partent ensemble à la chasse de nouveaux contrats prometteurs pour leurs jeunes et dynamiques entreprises basées en France


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

Leurs jeunes et dynamiques entreprises basées en France ne rapportent pas assez d'argent , ils doivent trouver en urgence de nouveaux marchés


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2014)

--> De nouveau marcher, encore marcher mais j'en ai marre de marcher, en plus on me fait marcher et je me fais toujours avoir !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

toujours avoir de l'eau pour marcher en montagne ainsi qu'un bon pull


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2014)

--> Pull over et game over, un semblant de ressemblance mais aucun rapport


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

aucun rapport avec la marche et cette laine


----------



## mistik (25 Août 2014)

--> Laine de verre et laine de roche


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2014)

_Deux rochers avec trois chênes,
Trois chênes avec deux rochers,
Des chênes tout bancroche, et
Des rochers qui font la chaîne
Quels jolis horizons ont
Les peintres de Barbizon!_​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

Barbizon est un des endroits mythiques de la période pré-impressionniste


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2014)

Un pré si haut n'y* stabiliserait pas pour autant le rendement des pâturages.


* Oui, j'habite une région où l'usage immodéré du « y » est si courant que personne n'est choqué de le trouver absolument n'importe où. Enfin presque. :rose:


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

Des pâturages à l'abattoir des chevaux sont vendus frauduleusement


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

_Frau Dulz_! Heu... m'en voulez-vous si vos yeux me transportent en barque sur le Rhin?


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2014)

--> Reins : chez l'être humain, les reins sont des organes aplatis, ovoïdes, dits « en haricot »


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2014)

_Ach !_ Y commence à m'énerver !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

m'énerver moi ? surement pas , je suis d'un calme olympien


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

Qu'a le mot : «l'impie», hein, de si affolant pour la petite sur qui quête?


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2014)

--> En quête de preuves, le Commissaire recherchait le moindre indice prouvant la culpabilité de ce criminel en puissance, sacré Maigret !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Maigre et mince , c'est le seul signalement que possède la police sur ce criminel


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2014)

--> Ce crime inné le tueur l'avait dans sa tête depuis qu'il était passé entre les mains du docteur foldingue !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

folle dingue et hystérique une fois entre les mains de ce docteur cette patience sera internée a l'hôpital psychiatrique pour y subir une lobotomie


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2014)

L'eau, beau Tommy, est source de toute vie sur Terre : alors je t'en prie, pas de gaspillage !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

pas de gaspillage ,j'éteins toujours les lumières  et je ne laisse jamais un robinet ouvert


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2014)

_Robin_ est ouverte à toute proposition


----------



## rabisse (27 Août 2014)

Scions scions du bois.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Bois-d'Amont est un des plus longs villages de France par rapport à son nombre d'habitants


----------



## mistik (27 Août 2014)

--> Le nombre d'habitants de cette commune-dortoir a beaucoup progressé ces deux dernières décennies


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2014)

Ces deux ders - nie R.D. - c'est ni pour le pêcheur à la ligne ni pour l'amateur des rousses


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2014)

--> Les Rousses est la principale commune de la station des Rousses, domaine skiable important du Jura


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

Un porc, tendu, jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne le reprendrait plus à sauter à l'élastique.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2014)

Elle astique, _Monique_, l'ithyphallique exhumation de ses fouilles


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2014)

--> "Fouille-moi encore les poches sale _keuf_ et tu vas voir ta gueule !" cria l'enfant de banlieue surpris par la Police entrain de revendre de "l'herbe"


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

l'herbe est bien verte cette année


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

C'est tannée que je veux cette peau, alors cogne, cogne fort !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

Fort des Rousses est un vaste ouvrage militaire situé sur la commune des Rousses dans le Jura près de la frontière Suisse


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2014)

L'affront! T'y es reçu, hispanisant, bon dernier de ce concours ----------- avec l'intervention du "*y*" cher à *Berthold*


----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2014)

Le con cours toujours après l'âne car il ne sait pas s'y prendre avec les bêtes


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2014)

--> Les "bêtes" sont parfois plus plaisantes à côtoyer que l'animal humain me semble-t-il !


----------



## rabisse (28 Août 2014)

Till l'Espiègle est un personnage de fiction, saltimbanque malicieux et farceur de la littérature populaire du Nord de l'Allemagne, son nom a la forme Till Eulenspiegel.


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2014)

--> Ty ... Euh ! ... lance Py, gèle après avoir franchi le mur du son au dessus du Groenland


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

Gros « N », l'an dernier, juste après le « a » ; va savoir pourquoi, normalement c'est la première lettre qui est en majuscule, mais là, non, ils avaient écrit « Nouvel aN », peut-être pour la symétrie ?


----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2014)

La scie maîtrise peu le sens du rythme, seul le va et vient que je lui donne accompagne les cris de douleur du gus qu'on découpe avec le père Antoine encore un de moins dans le circuit.


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

--> Cirque _Hui_, le plus beau chapiteau du monde !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

Beau chat pite eau. Du monde vient. Hop! filé... ----------"Piter" : "boire comme un trou" en «_Bordeluche_» - l'argot spécial de Bordeaux


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

--> "Filez vite, la Police est à nos trousses !"


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

Trousse en main, l'élève venait me voir l'air penaud.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

l'air penaud et le visage rouge de honte cet élève est un cancre


----------



## rabisse (29 Août 2014)

Quand crèveras-tu, toi et ton foutu tutu.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

tu tu te fous des des bègues ?


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

--> Bègue ? Non en fait_ Tutu_ s'énerva en entendant crier sa Tata qui détestait le voir habillé en tutu


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

en tutu pour danser a l'opéra


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

Allo père? - Ah! le saligaud... il a encore coupé son portable pour picoler tranquille au cercle... gémit Mimi


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Mimi la tenancière de ce bar louche dans une ruelle étroite du vieux port , fait facilement crédit a ses fidèles clients qui n'hésitent pas a remplir l'ardoise


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

--> L'ardoise ... mais c'est qu'il en avait une sacré grosse le Jérôme !


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

J'ai Rome vu, j'ai Rome vaincu, j'ai Rome plus voulu


----------



## mistik (29 Août 2014)

-->"Voulu moi manger avec toi ?" demanda l'immigré à l'autochtone abasourdi


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

abasourdi après ma cuite chez la tenancière , j'ai pas compris ce que je faisais dans le quartier du Pâquis


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2014)

Car t'y es dupe, acquiescant aux rodomontades de ce Tartarin  <emploi de l'«y» ©*Berthold*>


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

Tartarin , ce singe que l'on peut voir dans certain zoo


----------



## thunderheart (30 Août 2014)

Zou ! Fichez le camp et foutez nous la paix pour la sieste


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

la sieste , je ne la fait jamais ça me fatigue


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2014)

Sa meuf a tigré sa tire à coups de rayures fluo - une vraie tigresse...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

une vraie tigresse cette nana , elle ressemble a Tina Turner


----------



## mistik (30 Août 2014)

--> Tourner à droite puis à gauche puis tout droit puis demi tour droit puis une bonne doite dans les gencives !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2014)

les gencives , j'ai souvent mal a me mordre les lèvres


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2014)

L'élève ressasse mécaniquement la conjugaison du verbe "égratigner" à l'imparfait du subjonctif jusqu'à obtention de l'état d'imbécillité heureuse


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2014)

--> Heureusement il y a encore l'Armée !


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2014)

L'art ? Mais qu'attends-tu de l'art ? Tout a été dit, le sujet est épuisé.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

épuisé le soir après une grande journée de boulot , je me sers un whisky


----------



## rabisse (31 Août 2014)

Oui, ce qui te convient me sied.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

--> une scie aide a couper le bois plus vite


----------



## mistik (31 Août 2014)

--> Plus vite tu pars plus vite t'arrives !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

t'arrives juste a temps pour prendre le métro


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2014)

Mes trophées sont toujours à porté du regard, pour mieux les savourer


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2014)

Ça vous réveille la bête, hein! - glousse le taxidermiste en dépoussiérant l'&#339;il de verre de la tête du singe empaillé


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

« En paillet, on pourra le refiler aux Japonais&#8230; » proposa le caviste, dépité par la couleur du breuvage qu'on lui demandait d'écouler.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

écouler son stock c'était le seul moyen de refourguer sa daube a ces nippons


----------



## thunderheart (1 Septembre 2014)

Nippon ! Ah ah ah, je te conseille l'excellent Whisky nippon Hibiki


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

Un Hibiki de 12 ans d'âge sortie de la distillerie Yamazaki est un vrai régal


----------



## rabisse (1 Septembre 2014)

Gal le gras, regarde le gars Le Gall.


----------



## mistik (1 Septembre 2014)

--> Le galion n'était pas seul, ils étaient des centaines dans l'Invincible Armada embarquant jusqu'à 300 soldats, 180 mariniers et 50 bouches à feu


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2014)

_Kant_ boucha - feu _Bachelard_ en fut bien aise - le vide entre sens et raison grâce à la montgolfière de l'imagination.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

L'imagination d'une femme est très rapide, elle saute de l'admiration à l'amour, l'amour au mariage dans un instant


----------



## rabisse (2 Septembre 2014)

Tant qu'à la fin, dans un dernier saut, elle part avec la moitié de chaque chose.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

Chaque chose en son temps, il ne faut pas se précipiter , Il faut se réapproprier le temps qui est retardement et maîtriser le désir qui nous ferait ne pas prendre le temps des préliminaires.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

Prez lit Minaire avec délectation, c'est son auteur favori, ils faut dire que Prez vit au cur des champs avec sa muse Disposition il est depuis toujours dans l'indicible.


----------



## thunderheart (2 Septembre 2014)

Un dit "Cible ta proie", arbore ton plus beau sourire et presse le pas pour rattraper la belle donzelle


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

la belle donzelle qui fumait des cigarettes, étendait ses pieds sur la banquette et chantait du Brel à en pleurer


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2014)

Ample rétrospective : la Vénus callipyge tourne la tête pour admirer dans la psychè la rondeur de ses fesses


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

Ses fesses : les Pays-Bas ; l'usine à gaz  ( Pierre Perret )


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

Gaz à tous les étages vantait l&#8217;écriteau, de fait c'était plutôt "fuite" de gaz à tous les étages, on sait maintenant ce qu'il en coûta aux résidents.


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

Au rez*, y z'y dansent depuis hier soir, et nous, dans les étages, on voudrait bien dormir !



* &#8230;de chaussée, vous l'aurez deviné.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2014)

Do &#9833;ré  &#9833;mi &#9833;ré &#9833;do &#9833;- les z'yz'y dormiront bientôt...


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2014)

Bien ! Tôt ou tard on le coincera, ce n'est qu'une question de patience !


----------



## rabisse (3 Septembre 2014)

Pas science, pas Dieu, sur Terre, heureux.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Septembre 2014)

Eux, rebelles, se vantaient de combattre la loi


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

L' Oie de Meïdoum, en Égypte, est l'une des plus anciennes représentations des oies. Aphrodite a plusieurs fois été représentée sur un char tiré par des oies blanches ou des cygnes


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2014)

--> Signe des temps, la France continuait à perdre son rang de grande puissance à puissance moyenne inféodée aux Etats fédérés de l'OPEP


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

Leau peptonée tamponnée est un diluant destiné à la préparation des suspensions mères de laits en poudre et concentrés, de yaourts, de produits laitiers, de produits dorigine animale et dautres produits alimentaires.


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2014)

--> "Alimentaire mon cher Danone" lança Maigret comme une boutade à son ami de trente ans qui préférait lire les histoires de Sherlock Holmes plutôt que celle du célèbre commissaire du 36 Quai des Orfèvres


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

Orfèvres ils fabriquent ou vendent des objets d'or ou d'argent


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2014)

--> Argenteuil ou le pèlerinage de la Sainte Tunique du Christ


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2014)

Cris stressants que ceux du cocher donnant des ordres à ses chevaux ; vivement l'arrivée !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2014)

Cri strident d'un cygne invisible le signe blanc dans la nuit

coiffé au poteau par *Berthold* -->

Eau vive ment : la rive est pleine de serpents dissimulés dans les herbes


----------



## rabisse (4 Septembre 2014)

Airs bénéfiques chargés électriquement: les ions négatifs nous dynamisent et nous apaisent, les ions positifs nous stressent et nous fatiguent. La bonne nouvelle : on peut multiplier les premiers et neutraliser les seconds.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2014)

Les seconds couteaux attendent la distribution des rôles et espèrent  être à coté de l'acteur principal


----------



## rabisse (4 Septembre 2014)

Principal: le 17 avril 1457, le prince, il pale. Vlad Dracul dans plus d'un cul de vassal, fit usage du supplice du Pal... aliment pour chien.


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2014)

--> chiendent est le nom vernaculaire du genre "Elymus"


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2014)

_Jean_ relie _Musset_... - Il l'avait lu avant? - Lui? Il ne lit pas, il relie


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2014)

Relis ta dictée pour éviter les étourderies, ou relie tes feuillets pour en faire un livre lisible ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2014)

lisible limpide et assez joliment écrit: je le dis d'autant plus aisément que c'est moi qui l'ai rédigé.


----------



## rabisse (5 Septembre 2014)

Raidi j'ai honoré mon cadeau de noces.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2014)

mon cadeau de noces , je ne m'en souvient même plus ,je me demande même si j'en ai eut un


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2014)

--> Jean Héu ... un formidable gars ce type là !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2014)

Garce type : la donzelle les veut tous à elle sans être à aucun


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

« Oc ! », un terme occitan, se trouve souvent comparé à « oïl » en transversalité géographique et historique.


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2014)

--> Historiquement les Celtes occupèrent _les Gaules_ bien avant César et ses terribles Légions romaines


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

Rhhooo ! mais non ! tu ne vas pas me faire un caprice juste pour la couleur du papier peint ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

peint et vernie , la peinture est toujours plus belle


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

Plus bel, lavis, oncques ne vit.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

ne vis pas pour que ta présence se remarque, mais pour que ton absence se ressente -->( Bob Marley)


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2014)

Sens heureux : sentir une odeur de rose en lisant le mot


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2014)

--> Les maux : il en faut des mots pour les décrire !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2014)

Démo pour l'aider : criera-t-il encore au secours cet arpète?


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> "_Argh ! Pète encore une fois et je te massacre ta sale petite gueule d'enfoiré_" cria outré le voisin de table de Toto qui mangeait goulûment des flageolets


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

des flageolets avec de la viande de veau , cela me ferait un excellent repas pour ce Dimanche


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Dit, ment, _chelou_ ce gars-là !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

là-bas si j'y suis supprimé des ondes de France inter après vingt-cinq ans d&#8217;existence, en dépit d&#8217;une pétition pour son maintien rassemblant plus de 170 000 signatures et une audience flirtant avec les 500 000 auditeurs.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Intérimaire, par choix, il le demeura toute sa vie


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

toute sa vie ,il la consacre à sa famille afin de vivre dignement


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Dignement, il mourut entouré des siens


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

des siens , il ne reste plus personne sauf une vielle tante placée dans une maison de retraite


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Retraitez-moi ces vieux dossiers qui n'ont pas encore l'âge de couler une retraite paisible dans un placard au grenier !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

au grenier , j'ai encore tous les jouets de mon enfance et une grande caisse pleine de Lego


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> L'égo de cet homme est bien plus important que sa boîte contenant tous ses jouets en Lego !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

L'égoïsme est la liane après laquelle les hommes se sont hissés hors des marais croupissants pour sortir de la jungle


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> La jungle est un espace naturel sauvage


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Sauvage cet espèce d'homme animal qui souffle des aiguilles empoisonnées


----------



## Berthold (7 Septembre 2014)

En poix, son nez ? Que nenni, il était de chair, comme tout un chacun.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Chacun prend son plaisir où il se trouve


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2014)

_Sir Wil_, ce trou va laisser filer vos arguments si vous ne vous tenez pas coi le temps que je reprise votre caleçon - morigène _Temperance_


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

La tempérance et le travail sont les meilleurs médecins de l'homme ( Jean-Jacques Rousseau)


----------



## Berthold (7 Septembre 2014)

L'eau me fera toujours le même effet&#8230;


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Effet fantastique que ce saut en élastique


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2014)

Ce sot en elle astique à rendre un âne jaloux


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2014)

--> Jalouse des prouesses sexuelles de son commercial de mari avec ses maîtresses, l'épouse cocufiée réfléchissait à sa vengeance


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2014)

C'est à savant [j'en serai-je un, pa', quand j'aurai du poil au menton?] qu'est réservé de connaître les dessous de la Nature - dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2014)

Mon père disait toujours: dans la vie y'a pas de grand, y'a pas de petit; la bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre. ( Coluche )


----------



## thunderheart (8 Septembre 2014)

T'es relou pour un lundi matin où les paupières sont collées à la glu


----------



## rabisse (8 Septembre 2014)

Glu cause pendant que l'autre sucre les fraises.


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2014)

--> Les fraises, je les préfère en mai


----------



## rabisse (8 Septembre 2014)

Mêêêééé..mmméééêêêê... mééééêêêêê... mêêêêêêéééééééééééééééééééé
PAN!
Ta gueule!...


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2014)

--> *Ta gueule* connasse !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2014)

Tague-le, con, à se me leur escagasser les mirettes


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2014)

L'émir est tatillon, c'est évident.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Comme dirait l'autre , c'est évident mon cher Watson


----------



## rabisse (9 Septembre 2014)

What son? Tu quoque fili?


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2014)

Philip aka Lip est un des héros emblématiques de Shameless


----------



## rabisse (9 Septembre 2014)

Ch'aime les galettes, savez-vous comment, quand elles sont bien faites avec du beurre dedans.


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

--> D'oeufs dans le panier en osier nous en avons beaucoup !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Beaucoup de divorces sont nés d'un malentendu. Beaucoup de mariages aussi ( Tristan Bernard)


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

--> Aussi nous décidâmes d'aller explorer ce territoire méconnu d'Amérique du Sud


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

L'Amérique du Sud est généralement considérée comme un continent formant la partie sud du supercontinent des Amériques.


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2014)

Ah ! mes riz que j'ai tant aimés, que sont-ils devenus ?_ (pauvre Riztebeuf)_


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

--> Deux venus de nulle part lui fracassèrent la tête dans ce coin de rue déserte


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Déserte l'armée et tu finiras au gnouf comme tes camarades


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

--> "_Camarade_" : terme employé tant par les bolcheviques "rouges" que par les bolcheviques "bruns" (les nazis) ... et actuellement par ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

par la même occasion la couleur rouge des bérets n'est que pour les parachutistes


----------



## thunderheart (9 Septembre 2014)

Parachutistes de tous les pays, sautezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2014)

L'épée hisse haut, téméraire pourfendeur de trolls&#8239;!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

Des trolls sur ce forum ? n'y pensez même pas un instant


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2014)

--> L'instant d'après, il avait disparu !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

disparue ? Mais où est donc passé l'avion de Malaysia Airlines ?


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2014)

_Ach_ ! l'ail ne se mange pas cru avant d'aller draguer, _Donnerwetter_ !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2014)

Donne, _Hervé_, tes raisons de puer si fort du bec ce matin ! intime _Adèle Blanc-Sec_ à son ptérodactyle apprivoisé


----------



## mistik (10 Septembre 2014)

--> Apprivoisez-moi jeune homme et je m'offrirai à vous seul !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

seul un inconscient  voudrait de vous avec votre odeur d'ail dans la bouche


----------



## thunderheart (10 Septembre 2014)

Bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che vé vou faire peur


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

le peur n'évite pas le danger .Le danger serait d'avoir peur


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2014)

Peuh ! Retourne d'où tu viens, je ne te crains point !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2014)

Viens jeunette, crains point les grands bois : le loup souffre d'une dent de sagesse


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

une dent de sagesse qui s'est enfin décidée à faire son apparition ,je la sentais arrivée depuis un bon moment .


----------



## thunderheart (11 Septembre 2014)

Mo ment à Tucker


----------



## mistik (11 Septembre 2014)

--> Tu quémandes trop de renseignements mon fils, réfléchis donc par toi-même !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

toi-même  , tu ne pense qu'a ta pomme


----------



## Berthold (12 Septembre 2014)

Pomme de reinette et pomme d'apple, d'apple, d'apple rouge-heu ; pomme de reinette et pomme d'api, petit tapis gris !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2014)

Ce qu'a ta peau m'ébaubit - dit l'ictérique à l'érésipèle ambulant

zut! coiffé par *Berthold* --> épissure à la volée :

Pipe, _Tita_, pis grippe-lui la mise


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

la mise a feux est imminente  , tous aux abris


----------



## thunderheart (12 Septembre 2014)

A Brie Comte Robert ça fouette le claquos


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

Le claquos c'est pas mauvais , mais je préfère une cancoillotte a l'ail


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2014)

Quoi! Il ôte à la yole sa voile? J'espère pour lui que c'est un as de la pelle...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

l'appel téléphonique a l'étranger , peux très vite devenir très onéreux


----------



## Berthold (12 Septembre 2014)

Aux nés heureux, je dis de penser à accorder leur générosité à ceux qui n'ont pas eu leur chance, ceux qui sont nés du mauvais côté de la vie, ceux qui triment sans gain&#8230;


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

Gain de place , j'en cherche dans mon studio malgré l'aide des meubles IKEA


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2014)

dème bleui : qui a fait tomber _Toto_?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

toto est un super groupe de rock américain qui a cartonné avec deux grands hits Africa et Rosanna


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2014)

--> _Rozana_ est une eau minérale gazeuse "exceptionnellement riche en magnésium". Elle prend sa source sur la commune de Rouzat, Puy-de-Dôme (63).


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

63 cette ligne de la RATP  part de la porte de la Vilette et va jusqu'a la gare de Lyon


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2014)

--> Deux lions s'attaquèrent au dompteur dont il ne resta plus que des os 2 heures plus tard


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

Tard dans la nuit , je me lève et me sers un whisky et pense a toi , que de souvenirs


----------



## mistik (13 Septembre 2014)

--> Que deux souvenirs il n'avait gardé de son ex-femme : le jour de son mariage et celui de son divorce.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2014)

Dive eau : ressers-nous de cette épiscopale _Chartreuse_


----------



## thunderheart (14 Septembre 2014)

Chartreuse de Parme pour faire claquer la menteuse


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

Chartreuse verte dite "Liqueur de santé", est mise au point en 1764


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2014)

Dis! Cette sangsue à sang te catabolise un type en une heure... - Arrête ton char, des comme ça, on n'en voit que dans _Alien_


----------



## mistik (14 Septembre 2014)

--> Ali en 1764 revendait ses otages _François_ ce qui lui permettait de préparer ses galions et de lancer ses pirates contre le Roi de France, finalement en 2014 cela n'a pas changé les _Français_ n'ont toujours rien compris !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Septembre 2014)

Cons primés à tous ces festivals


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Ces festivals avec toutes ses marches a grimper avec une canne


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2014)

Hein! Père avec une canon à la terrasse d'un troquet en train de lui fourrer l'olive de son martini dans le décolleté...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

le décolleté de cette femme pousse l' homme à rechercher la profondeur chez sur elle.


----------



## mistik (15 Septembre 2014)

--> "_Chier sur elle_" ... mais es-tu fou ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2014)

Suret le mets... Hé! tu fourres du vinaigre dans ta chantilly, espèce de gâte-sauce?


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2014)

Mais ! tu fourres tes olives vraiment n'importe où ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

n'importe où ? oui n'importe où , je joue a cache cache avec mes olives


----------



## rabisse (16 Septembre 2014)

Mes os livrés au mystére du soleil froid.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

froid , dans le jura , l'année derniers mon garage est descendu a -14°C


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai des cents dûs à _Cath_ hors intérêts - je vous le dis, cette femme est un ange


----------



## rabisse (16 Septembre 2014)

Eteint en gelant, l'espoir en ton coeur.


----------



## mistik (16 Septembre 2014)

--> Ton chur est pas mal, surtout ce choriste !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2014)

Mal sûr : tout secouriste est prié de se présenter aux urgences...


----------



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2014)

Urge ! En ce moment, t'es toujours en retard !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

en retard , comme d'habitude la sncf fait du zèle


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2014)

--> "_Zé lé pognon !_", criait à tue-tête le bandit à ses compagnons


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Compagnons du Devoir et du Tour de France, la Grande Ecole des Hommes de Métier en Compagnonnage


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2014)

Mais t'y es en compagnie ô nageur en petit bassin


----------



## mistik (17 Septembre 2014)

--> "Bassine-moi encore une fois et je te défonce la tête" criait le caïd du quartier


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2014)

ID due car tiers exclu - excipe le portier du Paradis


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2014)

Par addiction, elle ouvre son portable toutes les cinq minutes.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

cinq minutes de retard et mon chef gueule déjà comme un tordu


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2014)

Tordu par Uri Geller, ton patron n'en menait pas large


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

large d'épaule , le videur de cette boite impressionne


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2014)

Un pré sillonne la vallée, s'étalant de sa longueur verdoyante.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2014)

Ah! Laissez talents de salon querre... Vert doigt y ente seul un scion d'abricotier à mon vieux pêcher


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

pêcher la nuit sur une vieille barque qui prend l'eau reste un bon souvenir


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2014)

--> Des souvenirs, j'en ai plein !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

plein d'essence , j'aurai du le faire avant de tomber en panne sur cette autoroute


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2014)

--> "_Auto-root_" : mais quelle est cette diable de commande ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2014)

_Avec deux petits accrocs phonétiques suturés 'à la diable' par une élocution hâtive mâchonneuse de sons... En quoi j'excipe du bredouillement primitif : «Fiat Lux*e*»  _

Quel laid! C'est un Diable! Dieu commande-t-il encore en principe au vu de cet indescriptible chaos?


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2014)

À mon tour. Je tape dans la dyslexie volontaire :rose:

C'est un des scribes, triple cas au long passé, qui m'a conseillé.


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2014)

--> Conseilleriez-vous à _mistik_ de retourner sur les bancs de l'école ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

l'école , pour encore profiter des vacances ? surement pas


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2014)

--> Pas sympa pour la _Miss Tique_ !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

la Miss Tique Academy , cette belle institution qui recherche des élèves et des professeurs


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2014)

Elle : _Ève_ ; aide : des profs fesseurs - ah! il s'en passe de belles durant les heures de soutien...


----------



## thunderheart (19 Septembre 2014)

Sous Tian'anmen, il y a des ossements


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

des ossements découverts sur la planète Mars ,  un alignement rocheux qui ressemble de façon assez stupéfiante à une épine dorsale fossilisée


----------



## rabisse (19 Septembre 2014)

Faut sylisé, bondieu, c'est simple la peinure.


----------



## mistik (19 Septembre 2014)

--> La _peinure_ ? Mais non Toto c'est de la peinture !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

La peinture à l'huile ,c'est bien difficile.Mais c'est bien plus beau que la peinture à l'eau!


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2014)

Là, ben, tu râles autant que ta mère : je te quitte !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2014)

Extrait d'une conversation téléphonique de la secrétaire de _Philip Marlowe_ à son patron tiré d'un manuscrit apocryphe de _Chandler_, traduction française ©macomaniac

- Allo? - T'enquêtes? (Amère) - Je t'acquitte les impayés d'Août dès que le compte est crédité. Magne-toi! Les créanciers hurlent à la porte...


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2014)

L'aigre et ancienne hure alla à la porte, soutenue par deux déménageurs pestant contre ces bourgeois qui collectionnaient inutilement des objets lourds, laids et sans valeur !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

sans valeur a vos yeux , cette petite médaille à une valeur sentimentale


----------



## mistik (20 Septembre 2014)

--> Centimes en Thalès de Milet n'existaient pas à son époque


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2014)

action = réaction

Eh! qui se tait pas a son nez - poc! - écrabouillé en retour par une solide nasarde


----------



## Wouik (21 Septembre 2014)

NASA   r ´demande à Paul : " Allo, are you Stone ? "


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

Stone ? tu rigole , j'étais complètement défoncé après avoir fumer ce joint


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2014)

À voir fumeuse se joindre à nous, je décidais d'écraser mon mégot, pris de dégoût.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

des gouts et des couleurs on ne discute pas


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2014)

D'une Vénus callipyge

Dis, ce cul t'épate, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## galactik (21 Septembre 2014)

Naissent parmis les épines dit-on des roses


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

les roses du jardin sont encore bien présentes en ce début d'automnes


----------



## mistik (21 Septembre 2014)

--> L'automne précède l'hiver et entre les deux l'été indien ravive quelque temps l'été


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2014)

avec un effet de contre-bande

Qu'elle queute en l'éternisant chaque fois, son coup, ça t'en _c_lasse une dans les _p_opulations laborieuses - tu paries?...


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2014)

Tu pars, il semblerait ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Il semblerait que cela lui permette de partir en voyage en inde


----------



## rabisse (22 Septembre 2014)

Un de Troyes, Qu'a Tressin que sis huis neufs, dis?


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2014)

Y'a pas le sept 

Si huis neuf disconvient, veillez à remettre l'ancien.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

l'ancien , il se souvient de tout , même de la guerre dans les tranchées


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2014)

L'être en chair et en os ne peut se satisfaire d'une vie virtuelle, il lui faut de l'action, du contact, de la sensualité !


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2014)

--> Sangsue alitée meilleure t'es au lit !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

lit pas trop me disait la surveillante de l'internat en me voyant sous les draps avec ma lampe de poche


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2014)

La hampe de peau chauffée au soleil, le satin du drapeau léger flottant dans l'air du matin, Gérald contemplait son &#339;uvre, petit fanion bricolé à la va-vite avec trois bouts de cuir et un tissu sans importance, juste un bout du coussin préféré de sa mère, juste une nouvelle occasion de mériter des réprimandes&#8230;


----------



## mistik (22 Septembre 2014)

--> Réprimandes que tu mandes sur tes fesses elles tomberont !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

elles tomberont ses feuilles a l'automne , avec cette bise dans le Jura


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2014)

Dans le jus, rajoutons quelques carottes, un oignon, une petite branche de céleri.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2014)

Puisque le «jeu du dernier mot» s'émancipe tant soit peu de la règle stricte de l'_*Homonymie phonétique*_, pour courir l'école buissonnière dans les taillis de la _*paronymie*_ - qui est une _*homonymie balbutiée* de façon approximative_ - alors, en authentique cancre de l'École Communale, *macomaniac* s'empresse d'ajouter ses graffiti à l'ardoise de pissotière publique de cette cour de récréation...

Ah! L'eau tonna... Vexé, _T._ pisse dans le jus rafloué de ce vieil étang

condamné à la récidive par le matutinal *Berthold*, je m'écrie :

Bran ! Chaude, si elle ris, profites-en mon vieux lapin...


----------



## rabisse (23 Septembre 2014)

Pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon pin pon...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

Pontarlier , cette ville du Haut-Doubs connue pour son absinthe


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2014)

l'absinthe et sa petite cuillère trouée


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

trouée cette petite cuillère est laccessoire indispensable pour préparer une absinthe correctement , grâce a ses petits trous  cela empêche que des morceaux de sucre ne tombent  en cailloux


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

--> Caille ou rosbif ce midi ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2014)

Calillou rose biface mi-dissimulé dans la terre : verre ou gemme?


----------



## thunderheart (23 Septembre 2014)

J'aime bien le dernier album de Robert Plant


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

Plant de tomate ou de pomme de terre ?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

--> Deux terres, deux lunes et deux soleils dans ce nouveau système solaire


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2014)

Deux tertres apparaissent, deux gigantesques mamelons ; sont-ce des signes annonciateurs d'un meilleur horizon ?


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

--> Horizon caché


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2014)

où maco tend la perche...

Oh ris! Z'ont qu'à chercher refuge ailleurs, ces pleureurs impénitents


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

un penny tant que de mal pour me rendre la monnaie sur mon billet de livre sterling


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2014)

Un pet n'y tend pas plus la toile de mon pantalon qu'ailleurs.

_Damned. Grilled by jura39200. I must réagir._

Deux livres, se taire, Line, grande amie, surtout se taire et apprécier la lecture sans broncher, savourer les mots en se laissant bercer par le lent balancement, ne plus comprendre, voir les lettres d'encre devenir papillons, s'évader et doucement, s'assoupir dans les bras du hamac.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

Les bras dans le hamac , je suis comme dans un filet


----------



## mistik (23 Septembre 2014)

--> Un filet rempli de poissons fit la joie de ce jeune marin


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2014)

Pli de poisse ! Son fils la joua... De ce jeu, ne m'a ri ni pot ni couleur


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2014)

Nippon n'y coule, heureusement, que rarement : le japonais flotte.


----------



## mistik (24 Septembre 2014)

--> "Flotte, flotte joli bateau coule coule vilaine pensée" sifflotait _Toto_


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2014)

C'est si flottaient tôt torrents de pluie que je partais à la chasse à l'escargot


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

L&#8217;escargot est à la fois mâle et femelle, mais il ne peut même pas en profiter


----------



## thunderheart (25 Septembre 2014)

Profiter nait parfois de la cupidité


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

La cupidité  de l'être humain provient de la peur de la pauvreté ou de l'indigence , laquelle se transforme en avidité.


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2014)

A "vi" dit Théodore avec ses dents sifflantes, il n'avait jamais tord tant son aplomb mettait les gens mal à l'aise


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2014)

_Jean_ m'alla les y leur torgnoler la fraise, à ces hurluberlus


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

Ces hurluberlus s'invitent à la soirée : ils bousculent plusieurs fois les serveurs, cassa trois bouteilles dans le restaurant  et s'endormirent en milieu de soirée dans les toilettes.


----------



## Berthold (25 Septembre 2014)

L'étoile est au plus haut, au plus beau, elle scintille d'aisance dans son ciel de velours noir parsemé de ses pareilles.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2014)

L'ours noir, par ce mets d'eux épars rayonnant à tout-va, semait de signes paniques la page blanche de la neige


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2014)

De là, n'ai-je point déjà eu le déplaisir de partir ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

Partir ? ou ? quand ? comment ? et pour faire quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2014)

Martyr? Hou... Quand _Co_ ment, époux _Raph_ erre coi - non mais çui-là quel jocrisse!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

Jocrisse , Bernard l'a été toute sa vie , niais et maladroit mais il s'avait ce faire aimer


----------



## mistik (27 Septembre 2014)

--> Aimerais-tu découvrir l'Univers à bord de l'_Odysseus_ le vaisseau d'_Ulysse 31_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

Ulysse 31 n'est pas de ma génération , je préfère monter sur le manège a Polux


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2014)

Fée remontée sur le mat, _Neige_ à peau luxuriante aime d'un cheval qu'il la secoue


----------



## mistik (28 Septembre 2014)

--> Ne la secoue pas trop, on peut encore avoir besoin d'elle !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

elle est très fragile , tu risque de lui faire mal


----------



## mistik (29 Septembre 2014)

--> Malheureux était ce jeune homme depuis le décès de sa jeune épouse qui venait de lui donner un fils !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2014)

cogito ergo sum ou l'enfance d'un chef

Lui donc né - un fistuleux du bulbe de plus vient de faire son entrée dans le monde


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2014)

Sonnant, tradant*, l'immonde capitaliste joue sa fortune en bourse.


* Un néologisme ? Anglicisme, de plus ? Oh là là, si j'avais su


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

en bourse , ce héros de la révolution culturelle chinoise a fait fortune comme il s'en fait et s'en défait chaque jour sur les turbulents marchés chinois


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2014)

"Lecture bulles" en marche - échine-toi, gamin : le phylactère est éminemment littéraire...


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2014)

Lis tes Raires et psalmodies


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2014)

Paix, _Al_, maudit bâtard ! - Excusez, Mam'zelle, c'est que ça n'a pas des manières de chrétien, cette engeance - badine le berger en scrutant les jambes nues de la randonneuse sur le Causse


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

Le causse du Larzac  à été le point de départ dun mouvement de désobéissance civile dans les années 70


----------



## thunderheart (2 Octobre 2014)

Soit cent te disent, "T'es vraiment un gros connard !", soit personne ne dit rien et tu crois que tu es quelqu'un de bien.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

bien portant , ces gens sont des malades qui s'ignorent


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2014)

_Hortense_, j'en sonde des malles... Ah! deux qui ci n'y ont recelé que brimborions et vieux papiers


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)

papiers svp , dit le policier a ce jeune conducteur


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2014)

--> Ce jeune conducteur percuta la C1 de la belle Amandine


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2014)

Ah lààà... C'est un "2"! Label : "amende". Inutile d'arguer - hennit le pandore...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

le paon dort dans le zoo de Vincennes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2014)

D'or dans les eaux, ô devin, s'énoncent-ils les signes? - demande la fille au vieux qui jette du pain aux cygnes


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

aux Cygnes cette île de Paris anciennement digue de Grenelle, est une île artificielle sur la Seine


----------



## mistik (5 Octobre 2014)

--> La scène de théâtre était très bien étudiée pour faire illusion face au public lorsque les décors en carton étaient disposés au fur et à mesure de l'avancée des actes


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

des actes ne sont-ils pas des témoignages plus dignes de foi que les paroles ?


----------



## mistik (5 Octobre 2014)

--> *Paroles, paroles ...*


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2014)

Pare au leupard* ô le _Tartarin_ des savanes!

*Provençal pour "léopard"​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

ça vanne toujours autant sur le forum


----------



## thunderheart (6 Octobre 2014)

Faux Rhum n'apaise pas son Créole


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2014)

Pèze? Passe! - on crée au labo de l'_Oulipo_ sans attendre de sous


----------



## thunderheart (7 Octobre 2014)

Dessous la table tu vas rouler


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2014)

--> Les roulés-boulés sont un mouvement de gymnastique


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2014)

_Jim_ n'a ce tic de se rouler la pointe d'une moustache imaginaire qu'en présence de vraies dames - Qu'est que devrait dame, P'a?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Octobre 2014)

Dame Patronnesse régnait sans partage sur son pool de donzelles


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Deux donzelles essayaient dans la boîte de nuit de capter le regard de ce damoiseau qu'elles déshabillaient du regard !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2014)

modo paronymico -->​
Qu'elle dise à _Bill_ : "eh! dur... Gars rarement dure au pieu des surgonflés du biscoto" - vous ne la trouvez pas raide?


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Raide est la pente qui conduit au sommet de la connaissance !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

La connaissance s'acquiert par l'expérience, tout le reste n'est que de l'information.
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> L'information ! Cette pléthore d'informations qui pourrit mon quotidien en déversant sont flot de sottises


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

flot de sottises qui me semble encore pire que ce qu'on peut entendre d'habitude.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Octobre 2014)

Habitude tue le ron-ron apaisant de la routine -.-


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

la routine est une entité informatique qui encapsule une portion de code effectuant un traitement spécifique bien identifié et relativement indépendant du reste du programme, et qui peut être réutilisé dans le même programme, ou dans un autre.


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Un autre camion rentra dans tracteur renversé sur la route et qui venait de griller le stop créant ainsi un sur-accident


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

accident sur la route des vacances, ce jeune conduisait trop vite sur cette route de montagne


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Mon étagne était une femelle très vive


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver..


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Diverses personnes plus étranges les unes que les autres trainaient dans ces rues mal éclairées et propices aux relations non protégées entre clients et prostituées


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Prostituées : Femme faisant usage de son corps en échange d'argent.


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> L'argenterie de cette maison bourgeoise avait été volée par des Roms de passage


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

Passage de Roms dans mon village , le terrain de foot n'existe plus et les compteurs d'eau et d'électricité ont été pirater


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Pirater mon coeur, est la meilleure façon de me cerner. 


(on part vraiment en coui... xD )


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Cerneras-tu correctement le problème afin de le résoudre le mieux possible de sorte à améliorer tes notes catastrophiques en maths ?


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Mat est mon meilleur ami.


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2014)

--> Amitié versus amour ... face à une femme il faut lui préférer l'amour sinon en tant qu'ami elle ne te verra jamais sous l'habit de l'amant


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

L'ame en soi, peut être une vision par l'homme mais à mes yeux, elle est bien plus importante que ça.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2014)

«_Ellebi_ en plus importe en teck sa valise de toit 'Gentleman_Farmer'...» - Les fermiers, P'a, y z'ont pas de grenier pour les malles?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

les malles sont fermées , je suis prêt  pour le grand voyage


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Voyage voyage !!!!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

voyage autant que moi après on verra si tu fais encore la maline ,  crie ce globe-trotter


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Trotter, c'est la seule chose que tu sais faire pour avoir ce que tu veux. Mais petit enfant. sache que tout le chemin que t'a fait en voiture n'égale même pas la moitié de ce que j'ai fait à pied.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

pied de nez , je te fais en me retounant et je me moque de toi


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Toi plus moi plus ceux et tout ce qui le veulent.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2014)

Où ce qu'y le vu le mène dès potron minet - le lai?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

Le Lai d'Aristote , ce lai courtois, sous forme de fabliau


----------



## mistik (11 Octobre 2014)

--> Fable y Ohisse Ohisse est un robot gardien possédant une tête dorée qui flotte dans les  airs partagé en deux, une partie bleue et une autre rouge


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

rouge , Le Ch&#339;ur de cette Armée est un ensemble militaire russe composé de chanteurs, musiciens et danseurs avec des voix puissantes et profondes , pas comme toi qui chante comme une castafiore


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2014)

Commune : casse ta fioriture - ta langue en aura la figure


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

--> La figure plein de confiture de fraise, Toto qui avait réussi à prendre le pot qui se trouvait tout en haut de l'armoire partit se débarbouiller le visage


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

le visage rouge par la honte ,Toto présente son carnet de notes à ses parents


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

--> Sépare en deux tes résultats dans cette page excel, ils n'en seront que plus évident à interpréter par ton maître de stage !


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

St'âge là est parfait pour la retraite !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

la retraite avant d'y penser , il faut déjà trouver du travail


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

--> Travaille sans relâche à préparer ta retraite


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

re-traites ta phrase


----------



## mistik (12 Octobre 2014)

--> "Ta phrase est vraiment trop courte, essaye de la développer un peu plus car tu n'es plus en CM2, Toto" lui intima son Professeur de Français


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2014)

'tit maçon pro fait : sur _De France_ - est-ce que je vous mastique la hotte?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

la hotte de la cuisine aspire la vapeur de la cuisson des pates


----------



## RubenF (13 Octobre 2014)

Pates a ti pates a ta


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

a ta santé dit l'ivrogne en levant son verre dans le bistrot


----------



## mistik (13 Octobre 2014)

--> Le bistrot comprenait dans ses soubassements une cache dans laquelle un Casino clandestin battait son plein


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2014)

Bah! T'es son plénipotentiaire, ouiche? Je tiens à ce que tu lui affiches mon message personnellement en personne et en couleurs, à cette arsouille - assène le _Dédé du Dock_ en repeignant le portrait de _Lulu la Limande_


----------



## rabisse (14 Octobre 2014)

Lee ment depuis le début, tout le temps et effrontément, s'appelle même pas Bruce ni Robert encore moins Cooper, l'est même pas général.


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2014)

--> Généralement je mange à 17h00 chaque jour de sorte à mieux digérer le repas du soir


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

Le repas du soir , tous les pensionnaires de la maison de retraite mange a 17 heures


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2014)

--> 17 heures ? ... "heureusement il y a Findus ... Findus !"


----------



## rabisse (14 Octobre 2014)

Fin du suspens, tout le monde bouffe à 17 heures, point.


----------



## mistik (14 Octobre 2014)

--> Point barre à mine et baratin !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2014)

Point barre à _Minet_ : ébats ratinesques* à vos risques et périls - les rates!

* néologisme ©*macomaniac*​


----------



## mistik (15 Octobre 2014)

--> Les ratons laveurs communs (Procyon lotor Linnaeus) furent injustement exploités dans cette station service pour laver des voitures de "manière écologique" disait le Directeur de ladite station pour sa défense lorsqu'il prit la parole à la barre du Tribunal


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

lorsqu'il prit la parole à la barre du Tribunal , le juge lui demanda de prêter serment


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2014)

De près, tes surs me noient dans des océans de substance


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

Des océans de substance toxiques déversés  par des navires inondent la mer , ce sont les déballastages illégaux ,le dégazage ou la vidange des réservoirs des pétroliers entraînent une pollution volontaire .


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Octobre 2014)

Volontaire je suis pour suivre ce fil et espérer y trouver du plaisir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

Plaisir d'amour ne dure qu'un moment,Chagrin d'amour dure toute la vie.


----------



## mistik (16 Octobre 2014)

--> *Pour moi la vie va commencer*


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2014)

L'hâve, y va comme en s'escrimant sans répit contre l'inique ô _Sancho_ - déclare l'émacié _Don Quichotte_ du haut du non moins décharné _Rossinante_


----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2014)

Rossi n'hante pas ce château comme un damné de la terre ! Hurla Domina depuis sa porte, elle avait les yeux exorbités et le pouls anarchique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2014)

_Ann_ narre (chic!) le conte d'une femme à barbe bleue...


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Octobre 2014)

Ah barbe bleu ce célèbre pirate qui n'était pas de la silicone vallée...


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2014)

--> Valais-tu réellement le salaire que tu as réclamé à ton patron ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2014)

L'air que tu as, _Ray_, clamé : "_À &#9836; ton &#9836; pas &#9836;..._" - tronque-moi z'en toutes ces fioritures melliflues


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2014)

Mets les* flux dans le bon sens, sinon, comment veux-tu que cela fonctionne ?



* Pardon pardon pardon


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2014)

Que cela fonctionne ou que cela ne fonctionne pas , c'est mon problème


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2014)

Pro, blême comme un sable blanc, demanda à Ductive "Vous croyez ce que vous pensez ?"


----------



## mistik (20 Octobre 2014)

--> Panse et vous irez vous coucher ensuite


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2014)

[avec une petite licence panonymique dans la foulée - que nous mettrons sur le compte de l'affolement du _butler_ qui en perd manifestement son flegme Anglois...

«Paaaan!.....» ----- - C'est vous, _sir_...?----- - Eh vous! courrez en suite _Tudor_ illico presto et sans ralentir à pincer les fesses de _Margret_ au tournant! J'ai peur qu'il ne soit arrivé un terrrrible maaaalheur à _Monsieur_...


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2014)

Mâle heure à me scier les jambes, je voudrais bien revenir à des temps plus féminins&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (21 Octobre 2014)

Fait mine... hin!


----------



## Nico1971 (21 Octobre 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Fait mine... hin!




Hein de ch'nord, ya pas que des mines de charbons


----------



## mistik (21 Octobre 2014)

--> Des charbons ardents sont indispensables pour brûler correctement ses encens, poudres magiques et les mélanges vaudou évidemment !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2014)

Le vespéral *mistik* affiche un _risus sardonicus_ à l'idée d'avoir coincé le matinal *macomaniac*, lequel a plus d'un tour dans son sac à malices... &#55357;&#56840;

Elle aimait l'ange, _Ève_... Oh! doux est vit d'amant de chair spirituelle


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2014)

De chaire, aspire-t-il, eut-elle la charge, qu&#8217;elle n&#8217;eut point mieux prédiqué.


----------



## rabisse (22 Octobre 2014)

Près Diquet dis donc, Ninon s'est fait niquer.


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2014)

--> Niquer de trop pervertit l'homme qui prend alors le visage de DSK


----------



## rabisse (22 Octobre 2014)

Des escargots tout chauds.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2014)

Des zées se carrent. Go! Touche haut - pêcheur à l'ancre sur le récif


----------



## rabisse (23 Octobre 2014)

Ré si fa mi la sol do.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2014)

Dos rond fait le chat avec son poil est hérissé


----------



## mistik (23 Octobre 2014)

--> Hérissés étaient les poils de ce jeune homme travaillant en chambre froide depuis trente minutes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2014)

Deux, puis trente, mines _Utes_ me dévisagent en _Utah_ - L'_Ute_, P'a, dis, c'est pas que dans les mots croisés de Mémé? - Lutte pas, dit mon père, quand t'as le cas au pluriel


----------



## mistik (24 Octobre 2014)

--> Au pluriel, je me sens moins seul ... n'est-ce pas singulier ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2014)

*maco* forcé par le perfide *mistik* à la paronymie généralisée

Sans moi _Séléné_... C'est pas sain qu'il y ait dans le grand lit de la marquise plus de quatre vingts chasseurs


----------



## mistik (25 Octobre 2014)

--> Vin, chasseurs, fusils ... un homme à terre foudroyé par le tir d'un chasseur ivre !


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Octobre 2014)

Ivre? Oui, car ne dit on pas que l'alcool conserve les fruits et la fumée les viandes ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2014)

les viandes , je les préfères grillées au barbecue


----------



## mistik (25 Octobre 2014)

--> Barbe au cul ... foufounette poilue par devant !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2014)

Fou _fv_ous n'êtes! Poêle eue par deux : _fv_ente à gogo - _fv_oussoie _Herr Viegel_ ravi de parler Français au Marché aux Puces de St Ouen


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

aux Puces de St Ouen , il y a beaucoup d'antiquaires , et de camelots


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Octobre 2014)

De cam, lots de produits stupéfiants ? Non merci je ne mange pas de ce pain là !


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Ce pain là, gredin tu l'as bien mérité !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

tu l'as bien mérité , dis le père a son fils en regardant son bulletin de note


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Note bien que je l'ai battu à plate couture !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

à plate couture ,L'armée les battit


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Octobre 2014)

Les bâtisseurs, ces gens sont incurablement doués à interurbain de nos mégalopoles


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)

mégalo paul ? il a toujours eut la folie des grandeurs


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Grands heurs, en effet ils firent le bonheur de toute la population du village


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Octobre 2014)

Vis l'âge que tu as et ne cherches pas midi à quatorze heures


----------



## mistik (26 Octobre 2014)

--> Quatorze heures déjà écoulées, il ne lui restait plus que 10 heures à vivre !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2014)

_Ray_, si t'es plus que diseur - avive radieusement l'ambiance en entonnant le _Temps des Cerises_


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

Cerises d'amour, aux robes pareilles, - Tombant sous la feuille en gouttes de sang.


----------



## Nico1971 (27 Octobre 2014)

Sans papier, merci le numérique


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

le numérique constitue une matrice de découvertes inopinées et fortuites qui reprèsente le sel même de la culture


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2014)

--> La culture de la betterave sucrière permet et la production de sucre et l'alcool mais aussi l'éthanol carburant


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)

carburant a prix coutant , dit la pub de cette grande enseigne d' hypermarché


----------



## mistik (27 Octobre 2014)

--> Dix pairs, marcheraient-elles mieux sur ces jeunes soldats ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2014)

Sûr, c'est jeûne : soles d'apprêtées pour le Carême


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2014)

Le car est monté sans problème malgré le fort dénivelé.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)

le fort dénivelé n'aide pas pour le passage de ce 4x4 heureusement ses quatres roues, écartées de huit à neuf pieds à l'extrémité de chaque essieu, lui assurent un certain équilibre sur des routes cahoteuses .


----------



## Alex666 (28 Octobre 2014)

des routes cahoteuses tu en trouveras en Haute-Savoie


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)

sa voix , cette chanteuse l'entretient avec ses vocalises


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2014)

"C" vaut "K", _Lise_, devant une voyelle _dure_ (comme le _*a*_ de C__*a*_llipyge), mais "S" devant une voyelle _douce_ (comme le _é_ de C__é_dille) à moins d'avoir la cédille comme dans Ç__*a*_ bite à fond...


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

--> Fondue était la passerelle en fer destinée aux touristes et située à proximité du volcan qui venait de se réveiller


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2014)

Ce rêve est, hier, le seul dont je me souvienne&#8230;


----------



## mistik (29 Octobre 2014)

--> Sou viens ne repars pas de sitôt et enrichis mon maigre porte-monnaie


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2014)

_Ritchie_, môme aigre, porte mon aiguière en arborant une mine outragée


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2014)

--> "_Outragée_" fut Paris ... c'est De Gaulle qui le dit en septembre 1944 à _Gross_ Paris


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2014)

Pari pas avec moi mec


----------



## Nico1971 (30 Octobre 2014)

Mecano ok, combien de boulons pour ton audacieux challenge


----------



## mistik (30 Octobre 2014)

--> Chat lent génère la même nonchalance chez son maître ou maîtresse


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2014)

Chat lent séchait son mets «ter». Où mettre, espèce de phénomène, pareil supplément de substance en un si petit gabarit? - voilà qui tient du prodige...


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Mecano ok, combien de boulons pour ton audacieux *challenge*


30/10 à 21H12.



mistik a dit:


> --> *Chat lent g*énère la même nonchalance chez son maître ou maîtresse


30/10 à 22H20.



macomaniac a dit:


> *Chat lent *séchait son mets «ter». Où mettre, espèce de phénomène, pareil supplément de substance en un si petit gabarit? - voilà qui tient du prodige...


31/10 à 05H40 !
--> Ca va pas bien macomaniac !  Prodigieux était cet homme jeune et dynamique qui créa des liens jamais retrouvés ente Orient et Occident et qui fit des conquêtes encore de nos jours inégalées, ce jeune homme s'appelait ... Alexandre le Grand !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2014)

Le grand problème est la fin dans le monde


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

--> Le mont de la région le plus haut est situé à 45 km d'ici


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2014)

--> Ici , le soleil brille sur la terrasse et le chat se prélasse sur un coussin


----------



## Breizh44 (31 Octobre 2014)

coup Saint porté par l'ange exterminateur.


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2014)

Lent, j'ai que ce terme, « mine », à tort, qui peut exprimer ce que je ressens&#8230;


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

--> Je ressens beaucoup d'hostilité autour de ces Français installés en Afghanistan


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2014)

«Chat lent génère la même non_*chalance chez son maître ou maîtresse*»

Dans cette phrase, si un _chat lent génère_ au commencement, il s'ensuit un _cha lan ce chez son maî_ (chat lent séchait son mets) - d'où *chalance chez son maître ou maîtresse* => _chat lent séchait son mets «ter». Où mettre, es_pèce de etc.​(ce chat lent n'arrête pas de se goinfrer : franchement, il les fourre où?) ​
----------------​
--> À feu, gland : y se tend...


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

--> Tant que le temps se lève et que le vent se transforme en de vastes tourbillons les tanks ne pourront pas fondre sur l'ennemi à leur vitesse maximale


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2014)

Condamné à raboter le même bastaing avec ma varlope ébréchée 

--> Leur vit est si mâle que, si "mât" l'y pensé-je, là ni mal y pensé-je


----------



## mistik (31 Octobre 2014)

--> Le paon sait je pense qu'il est condamné à se cacher des chasseurs qui tentent de leur voler la vie


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2014)

Heureux, quittant de leur vol les laves ignées, les paons de la villa des _Amours Dorées_, ce 24 Août, à _Pompéi_


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2014)

--> Pompée ? Il a épousé la fille de Jules César !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)

César , la grande marque de l'alimentation pour chien


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2014)

--> L'alimentation pour chien, César(R) sans _pomper_ ... ben alors ça m'en bouche une coin !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)

coin et merlin sont  les instruments indispensable pour la coupe de cette friche


----------



## mistik (1 Novembre 2014)

--> Cette friche devra cesser de l'être et désormais sera cultivée


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2014)

La Mère Abbesse dirigeant la Converte à tout faire dans le travail de rangement des ossements de la Crypte

Des os - remets, Sur _A._.. Cule-t'y, Vingt_Dieux de Vingt_Dieux! Tu crois pas que ces foutus saints vont aller tous seuls sur leurs deux pieds remplir cette niche?


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2014)

--> Cette niche est faite pour un chien mais pas pour ton chat de garde, palefrenier occupe-toi de tes chevaux !


----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2014)

"Che vaut bien une bière" dit Gunther dans son français approximatif


----------



## mistik (2 Novembre 2014)

--> Approximatif était le Français parlé par l'ancien joueur de Rugby venu d'Outre-Manche


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2014)

Rugueux, _B._ veut nul douteux roman chez lui - ce qui oblige son lubrique rejeton à emboîter l'«_Anti-Justine_» dans le cartonnage de couverture d'un «_Traité de la Mécanique des Fluides_»


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2014)

Fluides et soupirs langoureux sont de rigueur dans ce genre d'établissement nocturne.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

nocturne dans les magasins pendant la période de Noël


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> _Noé_, le film de Darren Aronofsky avec Russell Crowe, Jennifer Connelly


----------



## leondingo (3 Novembre 2014)

Conne, elle y allait pas de main-morte.


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> De main morte _leondingo_ n'y alla pas vraiment car dès l'un de ses premiers messages (le 3ème exactement) il employa le terme de "_conne_" !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

Conne , exige un adjectif qui l'accompagne. La vrai conne, la sale conne, la petite conne, la pauvre conne, etc. Sinon ça ne veut rien dire. (Jean Rigade)


----------



## Nico1971 (3 Novembre 2014)

D'Irlande la vue est magnifique, en tout cas mieux que celle de ma cave


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

ma cave est pleines de souris et ce vieux chat fainéant ne bouge pas ses fesses


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> Fais ce que je t'ordonne de réaliser !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Novembre 2014)

Réalisez-vous que je me tiens assez peinard ces temps-ci ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

ces temps-ci, je n'ai pas le temps de surveiller si tu te tiens peinard


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> Peinard le jeune _thunderheart_ était, plus réactif il devra être sinon _jura39200_ sa présence il ne la percevra pas !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

il ne la percevra pas cette pension qu'il demande depuis si longtemps et ce malgrés tous les courriers qu'il a envoyés


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> "Envoyez-leur la Grosse Bertha ... on va tous les envoyer au diable, ces foutus Français !" vociféra l'Empereur Guillaume II


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

II, ce chiffre romain que je tape tous les matins sur mon ascenseur


----------



## leondingo (3 Novembre 2014)

Soeur Anne, me vois-tu venir?


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> Venir de si loin pour échouer si près du but ... quelle avanie !


----------



## Nico1971 (3 Novembre 2014)

Havane y dit ? J'adore ces cigares cubains


----------



## mistik (3 Novembre 2014)

--> Cube ? 1,2,3,4,5,6 côtés !


----------



## Nico1971 (3 Novembre 2014)

Côté obscur, il te faudra éviter.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2014)

Oh! _Théo_? Sécure, il teufe... (_Audrey_ à _Ève_) : y t'éclate grave si tu le laisses t'embringuer en chaloupe


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2014)

--> Chaloupée était la  démarche de cette jeune fille qui attirait le regard de tous les hommes


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

les hommes se retournent sur cette fille qui porte une mini jupe


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Novembre 2014)

Jupe et t-shirt mouillé ? Non tu ne sortiras pas en boîte !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

emboite le pas de ce soldat dit le capitaine d'infanterie


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2014)

--> L'Infante rit, Cristina quitte l'Espagne avec ses enfants pour la  Suisse. Elle fuit l'inculpation de son mari, Iñaki Urdan*ga*rin, mouillé dans une affaire  de corrup*tion ...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

Thionville est une commune française située dans le département de la Moselle


----------



## mistik (4 Novembre 2014)

--> La Moselle est un département de la Région Lorraine


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

Lorraine , moi Lorraine , mais tu me prend pour une quiche ?


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Novembre 2014)

Quiche, tarte aux maroilles, de vrai plats Brasserie


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2014)

Marre, _Wally_... Le "deux"! Verres et plats. Beurre. Assez ri! - mugit en plein coup de feu le taulier de la «_Brass'Nancy_» après le loufiat wallon qui s'attarde en cuisine à jouer à la main chaude avec la _Ninon_


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> Ni non ni oui, je ne sais pas quoi vous répondre !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

Répondre à quoi ? je t'en pose moi des questions ?


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> Des questions à foison furent posées aux candidats pour le poste de Directeur administratif et financier


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

le poste de Directeur administratif et financier est vacant depuis de long mois , et personne ne veux prendre cette place au sein de ce groupe qui bat de l'aile


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> L'aile ou la cuisse ? ... Pour moi ce sera du blanc !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

Blanc a Vonnas est un restaurant  cinq étoiles


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> *Etoile des neiges *


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

neige qui tombe en ce moment dans le Jura


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> Le Jura est un département peu peuplé avec seulement environ 260 000 habitants et ce en Franche-Comté ... bientôt fusionnant avec la Bourgogne.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

Bourgogne aligoté pour l'apéritif


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> L'apéritif plus communément appelé "l'apéro" entre amis


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

a mi chemin de son travail , il fait demi-tour et rentre chez lui


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Novembre 2014)

Lui est un magazine pour un public averti


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

averti par la sirène des pompiers , cet automobiliste laissa le passage sur la route


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> La routé dégagée n'évita pas le sur-accident


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)

accident de ski , je suis rester trois mois avec un plâtre


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Novembre 2014)

Pats très copieux, que sont les pattes


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> Pâte à choux, ingrédients pour environ 50 petits choux : 25                    cl d'eau - 80 g de beurre en morceaux - 3 ufs -                    150 g de farine - 1 pincée de sel


----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2014)

C'est l'amour (Allez chante! )
Qu'est-ce qui bouge le cul des andalouses 
C'est l'amour 
Qu'est-ce qu'on trouve en cherchant sous ta blouse 
C'est l'amour 
J'prends l'entrée et puis le plat du jour 
C'est l'amour 
Toi et moi dans le même bermuda 
C'est l'amour 
C'est l'amour 
C'est l'amour, - mour - mour - mour 
Elle revient l'hirondelle des faubourgs 
C'est l'amour 
Dis par où c'est la sortie d'secours 
C'est l'amour. 
Sur ta peau y a rien et c'est fait pour 
C'est l'amour 
Qu'est-ce qui monte qui rime avec toujours 
C'est l'amour 
C'est la mer 
C'est l'amour 
C'est l'amour (x2) mour, mour, mour 
Elle revient l'hirondelle des faubourgs 
C'est l'amour 
Dis par où c'est la sortie d'secours 
C'est l'amour 
Qu'est-ce qui joue ce soir contre Toulouse 
C'est l'amour 
Même Germaine va planter sa p'tite graine 
C'est l'amour 
Vive ma tante, vive la Nouvelle Zélande, vive l'amour 
C'est l'amour (x4) mour, mour, mour 
Elle revient l'hirondelle des faubourgs 
C'est l'amour 
Sur la plage un nouvel arrivage 
C'est l'amour 
Qu'est-ce qui pousse dans les champs d'pamplemousses 
C'est l'amour 
Qu'est-ce qui troue le gazon des pelouses 
C'est l'amour 
Qu'est-ce qu'on trouve dans les boites à cinq francs 
C'est l'amour.


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2014)

--> C'est l'amour qui bouge le cul des andalouses ... tu vois je sais aussi chanter !


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Novembre 2014)

--> Andalouse est ma sauce préférée pour mes Americans Frites


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2014)

Pour mes «âmes» (ricane _Fritz_), voici le menu du jour : sieste méridienne pour combler la «végétative» ; dégustation croisée : _La_Turque_ de _Guigal_ vs _Le_Pin_ à _Pomerols_ pour délecter la «sensitive» ; réfutation de l'argument de _St Anselme_ pour donner à l'«intellective» un os à ronger...


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

--> Rond, j'ai bien peur ne pas pouvoir revenir seul chez moi !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Chez moi ( encore une chanson )
t'au-ras des vio-lons pen-dus
au bal-con pour te fair' dan-ser
Chez moi, tu re-trou-ve-ras
tout ce que tu as si peur de quit-ter


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

--> 2 kits et je commençais à peine acheté à monter l'Apple I


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

L' Apple I le premier produit d'Apple mis en vente en avril 1976


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

--> 1976 : Gerald Ford


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Ford est une excellente marque d' automobile américaine, basé à Dearborn, une banlieue de la ville de Détroit


----------



## rabisse (6 Novembre 2014)

Fort de fatuité, le feigneur franchit le font-levis et se fetât au fort de la fêlée.

Foasted...

Des trois, lequel est le vrai des quatre mousquetaires?


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

--> Quatre mousquets (armes à feu portatives du 17ème siècle) terrés, en fait cachés depuis 1789, furent déterrés aujourd'hui


----------



## Nico1971 (6 Novembre 2014)

Aujourd'hui on est jeudi et le jeudi c'est permis


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2014)

--> Permis de tuer ... je dirai James Bond


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2014)

Jeudi : irai-je à mes bonzes prêcher la voie de l'Illumination Subite ? - se demande le maître du _Ch'an_


----------



## rabisse (7 Novembre 2014)

C'han nana-na, c'han nana-na... Banana split Uh!


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2014)

--> Le film _U_ sorti en 2006 est l'histoire d'une licorne qui vient au secours de Mona, une petite fille désespérée par la cruauté de ses parents adoptifs


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2014)

La crue ôtée de ces marrants ados - p'tits faons avec des gouttes de lait maternel pour moustache hé! hé!


----------



## Nico1971 (7 Novembre 2014)

Mousse tâche pas et bière tâche le vêtement


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2014)

le vêtement moulant ne va pas a cette grosse vache


----------



## Nico1971 (7 Novembre 2014)

Vache qui rit ! Quel bon fromage pour les enfants et pour les grands


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2014)

--> Les Grands d'Espagne écoutaient parler Charles Quint


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2014)

Nièce, où t'es? Pare les chars! Les 15 vont bientôt sonner - j'entends déjà la fanfare du défilé...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)

la fanfare du défilé avec les majorettes me plait toujours autant


----------



## Nico1971 (8 Novembre 2014)

Autant en emporte le vent (Gone with the Wind) est un film américain de Victor Fleming réalisé en 1939 et adapté du roman éponyme de Margaret Mitchell paru en 1936


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)

36  chandelles , ce mec en as pris plein la tronche


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> La tronche de ce flic a salement été amochée par le pavé qu'il a reçu en pleine poire en guise de bienvenu de la part d'un manifestants des _Verts _


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2014)

Ah! pardon _Mani_ - fais ce stand et verse-toi pas à boire avant d'avoir fini de le monter...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

Monter et démonter cette tente , j'en ai marre de faire du camping


----------



## Nico1971 (9 Novembre 2014)

Camping sauvage interdit sur cette plage !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

Cette plage ne possède pas de sable juste des galets


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Des galettes cuites au feu de bois étaient vendues pour le compte de cette association philanthropique


----------



## leondingo (9 Novembre 2014)

tropique du cancer


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Quand sert-on le dessert dans ce foutu restaurant ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

quand sert on le trou normand dans cette chaumière ?


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> Quand sert-on le dessert dans ce foutu restaurant ?





jura39200 a dit:


> quand sert on le trou normand dans cette chaumière ?


Copieur !

--> Cette chaumière est totalement délabrée


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

totalement délabrée cette maison , je téléphone a stéphane plaza


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Plaza, plaza ... ça sonne comme pizza et cela me donne faim !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

cela me donne faim quand je sent l'odeur du rôti dans le four


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Four est le chiffre quatre en anglais


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

en anglais , il n'est pas toujours facile de s'exprimer par téléphone


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Par téléphone, il faut comprendre smartphone aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

aujourd hui c est dimanche comme chaque dimanche


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2014)

--> Le dimanche : dernier jour de la semaine en France et premier jour de la semaine en Angleterre ... mais chômé !


----------



## Nico1971 (9 Novembre 2014)

Chaume et fromages ne font qu'un pour le plaisir des papilles


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2014)

Jeu neuf, onc. Un pour le "palet" - _sir D_. Pas "piller" s'il y a "touche"


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

--> Touché coulé, au revoir petit destroyer !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

-- > Destroyer est un groupe de pop rock canadien


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

--> Canadiens, vous êtes nos lointains cousins !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

Cousin de la gueule noire,comme on dit dans le Berry de ceux qui sont intéressés dans les forges. La gueule noire est une métaphore par laquelle on désigne une usine à fer.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

--> Une usine à faire pour dans 8 mois dans le Nord-Ouest de la France ... en fait un vaste enclos pour des milliers de vaches ... mais aucun rapport avec les vaches à lait ... les automobilistes ... il va s'en dire mais mieux en le disant !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

Dix ans déjà , que le temps passe vite


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2014)

Dis _Anne_, _Jack_ - l'attends pas ce _vitellone_ de mes deux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

De deux choses lune, soit vous partez, soit jappelle la police


----------



## Nico1971 (10 Novembre 2014)

Peau lisse? Utilise le nouveau Cadum pour une peau lisse et soyeuse


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

soyeuse , la plume de cet oiseau trouver a terre est douce au toucher


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2014)

Au toucher ça ressemblait à du mou de veau, côté couleur c'était plutôt le dos d'un pélican.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

--> Un pélican est un grand oiseau aquatiques piscivores caractérisé par un grand bec muni d'une volumineuse poche extensible


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2014)

Ex tensible, il savait que les barbouzes d'en face ne lui feraient pas de cadeau, il décida d'en parler à "RIZ" histoire de voir si il aurait lapprobation de léchelon

_"un grand oiseau aquatiques piscivores caractérisés"_ <--- A ouais quand même


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2014)

--> _Echelon_, ce système de contrôle a permis d'enregistrer la remarque de _momo-fr_ et de permettre à  _mistik_ de rectifier son erreur ... vous n'auriez pas pu _Prism_ par hasard ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2014)

_Aure_ riait : _Papu_, pris! C'est ma part... Ah! ça remet les pendules à l'heure, 'pas?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2014)

Soir 3, est le journal du soir sur France 3.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

France 3 est une chaîne de télévision généraliste française de service public à vocation régionale


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2014)

Régional de l'étape, Marcel allait la gagner !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Gagner le match de football de dimanche , ce gamin en rêve


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2014)

--> En rêve je voyais Hollande sortir la France de la panade


----------



## thunderheart (11 Novembre 2014)

Pas "Na" demandait ce père à sa fille bouguenaudante


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Dante Alighieri est un poète, écrivain et homme politique florentin


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2014)

--> Flore en thym est bon pour agrémenter un bon petit plat, c'est aussi un produit médicinal


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2014)

Cri vain : «hé! ho! me polit y que _Flore_»... _Antinéa_, agenouillée devant son seigneur et maître, se livre à fond à son office ancillaire

battu au temps par *mistik* -->

Mais, dis, s'inhale-t-il sans danger ce remugle?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2014)

Remue Glenn, t'es encore dans la lune !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

la lune de miel remonte à une vieille tradition de fêter les noces en consommant de l'hydromel


----------



## Nico1971 (12 Novembre 2014)

L'Hydromel est le vin des Dieux et le Champagne le vin des Rois


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

--> Des royaumes il y en a de moins en moins mais des dictatures toujours autant


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

--> Autant que faire se peut


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

--> Peut-il encore se manifester cet être hostile ... et ce dans quelle galaxie ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

le galaxy est un smartphone concurrent de l'iPhone


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2014)

Smart _Faune_ : Con! Cul! Rendez l'_Faune_ heureux (car il est dans un état priapique avancé)


----------



## Nico1971 (12 Novembre 2014)

Heureusement il y a Findus, quel Slogan !


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

--> Quel slogan : _du beau, du bon, Dubonnet_ !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

Dubonnet , cette marque  vermouth


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2014)

Du bon! Essaie tel : marc vert, moût, et dose franche d'armagnac - le coup de rapière du _Gers_...


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> "J'ai reçu un peu tard ma taxe d'habitation aussi l'ai-je réglée après le délai imparti par l'Administration fiscale aussi ai-je dû régler 10% de pénalité" affirma ce contribuable dépité


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2014)

Dépité de merde ! hurla l'inconnu au passage du cortège, le peuple ne saura donc jamais avoir de la retenue pensa Pierre-Henry.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

Henry Fonda lui même la construction de son chalet


----------



## Nico1971 (13 Novembre 2014)

Chat laid, il est magnifique cet animal


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

cet animal est très méchant quand on l'attaque il se défend


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> Il se défendra toujours contre l'adversité, je le connais bien il a un tempérament de battant !


----------



## rabisse (13 Novembre 2014)

Bah tant qu'il y aura des hommes.


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> Des os me font peur, aussi j'évite de visiter les catacombes


----------



## rabisse (13 Novembre 2014)

Catacombes et maudit ostie de câlisse, tords pas tes bas l'niaiseux, capote pas, garde tes shorts.


----------



## Nico1971 (13 Novembre 2014)

T-SHIRT Apple offerts aux 1000 premiers clients de l'Apple Store de Lille ce Samedi


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> _Samedi_, du latin_ sabbati dies_ signifiant "jour du _shabbat_"


----------



## rabisse (13 Novembre 2014)

SShhhaaa...Bah ça alors! mistik.... 12001 posts.


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> 12001 postes ... purée, elle a souvent changé de boulot la _Miss Tique_ !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2014)

dans le style _machiste_

J'ai deux boules, olla! _Miss_... t'y crâne moins à présent, s'pas?


----------



## rabisse (13 Novembre 2014)

Sais pas, j'y vois pas les boules... tout ce que je vois c'est qu'il se suçote la queue, le macho


----------



## Nico1971 (13 Novembre 2014)

Macho Man des Village People, chanson des années soixante dix


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> Soixante-dix millions d'Euros à gagner à l'Euromillion


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

Euromillion, j'espère toujours gagner a ce  jeu de loterie


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> Deux lots euh rira bien qui rira le dernier !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

Le Dernier des Mohicans (The last of the Mohicans) est un roman historique américain de James Fenimore Cooper.


----------



## mistik (13 Novembre 2014)

--> "Couper le jambon en tranche très fines s'il-vous-plaît" demanda la cliente


----------



## jonson (14 Novembre 2014)

La cliente s'en alla sans même avoir touché son plat.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2014)

Mais, _M'a_, voir tout chez son plagiste de rencontre - c'est ce qu'elle cherche la campeuse naturiste de _Montalivet_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)

Montalivet-les-Bains sur la côte Atlantique est une station balnéaire dans le Médoc


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2014)

--> Le méd_*i*_ocre ne peut réussir sa vie qu'en comptant sur les autres


----------



## Nico1971 (14 Novembre 2014)

Les Autres avec Nicole Kidman très bon film


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2014)

--> Filmé des hauteurs de cette colline, le décor exposé aux téléspectateurs était grandiose


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2014)

Scène de crime

Hôtel. Est-ce _Peck_? Tâte, _Ray_, t'es grandi, ho! zigoto - alors fais-le...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2014)

--> Fais le , fais le , c'est facile de dire cela sans montrer d'exemple


----------



## mistik (15 Novembre 2014)

--> L'exemplarité constitue plus une « démarche », par sa  transversalité, quune « action » au  sens restrictif du terme n'est-il pas ?


----------



## jonson (15 Novembre 2014)

Pas si facile que ça &#8220;le jeu du dernier mot&#8221; sur macg!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2014)

Soliloque de vespasiennes - où l'esprit contemple une _m_ine _p_ure

Queue sale : je dus (_Derny_ et moi) sur ma queue gerber tout à l'heure


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

l'heure du clocher de l'église indique encore l'heure d' été


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2014)

--> Détestable était le coeur de cet individu !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

cet individu est mort d'une crise cardiaque


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Novembre 2014)

Car Diac était un organisme de financement appartenant à Renault


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

Renault ZOE est un modèle de voiture électrique.La ZOE utilise lénergie électrique chargée dans ses batteries, sans l'aide d'un moteur thermique comme les voitures hybrides.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2014)

Vois, tu ris, _bridoison_, dis? manche! - tu riras moins lundi


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

l'un dit a l'autre j'en ai marre dit


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2014)

_Marc_, dis : "mer" - "creux", dis-je


----------



## mistik (16 Novembre 2014)

--> Dix jeunes sur 100 ont déjà tenté de se suicider


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2014)

Sentons déjà : _Tante_ aide ce sui(ci!)dé à paraître présentable pour le Salon de l'Agriculture


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2014)

L'aigri culturiste soulevait avec peine sa fonte


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)

Fonte est une commune italienne de la province de Trévise


----------



## rabisse (17 Novembre 2014)

20, ceux de Trévisse rugby, au sifflet final, trois morts, deux tués dont un grave.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)

grave est la voix de cette femme qui ce promène au au bois de Boulogne


----------



## jonson (17 Novembre 2014)

Boulogne-sur-Mer est une commune française, sous-préfecture du département du Pas-de-Calais en région Nord-Pas-de-Calais.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2014)

Honore pas de "qu'a-les-parechocs-de-Mamy-avec-la-voix-de-Papy" si tu ne veux pas tomber sur un bec, mon fils - dit mon père


----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2014)

Paire de dix ! Annonça le gamin, fier et sûr de lui, mais son bluff ne m'avait pas impressionné, jallai lui clouer le bec avec ma Quinte Flush.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Novembre 2014)

Flushing Meadows et son Tournoi du Grand Chelem


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2014)

Hééé! son tour, _Noah_ ! - Du ranch "E", les mi-portions sont toujours servies après les malabars au bar


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2014)

Mal à barre, aux bars, mauvais aussi.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait, pas de procrastination.


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2014)

--> Deux procrastinations pour chacun de nos deux branleurs de fonctionnaires dans cette Administration à la mords-moi le noeud


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

Nud coulant et autre joyeuseté l'attendaient dans cette sombre cave, il savait par expérience que si la fin est proche, elle est aussi souvent incertaine.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

Incertaine, inquiète, immobile cette maman attend le retour de son enfant


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

En fan te voilà ! Mon Panisse t'es empégué ou quoi ? Je m'esquinte la santé a tout ranger et toi tu viens faire le fier quand la marée c'est retirée ? A putaing de chichonne !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)

chichon est une spécialité culinaire du sud-ouest a ne pas confondre avec pas le haschisch


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2014)

haschischbonanga...
haschischbonang umandela thina!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2014)

Ha! chiche, _bonne_... «Engouement de _Latina_» - c'est le nom du jeu  que je te propose


----------



## mistik (18 Novembre 2014)

--> _"Je te propose de penser que _Mandela Tina_ est une sacré garce, elle court après tous les jeunes hommes !" 
dit Jacob.
_ "Vous dites que c'est une garce mais alors les hommes qui courent après les femmes comment doit-on les nommer ? ... des _gars_-nements ... n'est-il pas ?" conclut Jessica ... si d'ailleurs le verbe _conclure_ est opportun en l'espèce ...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2014)

Con! Quelle hure est aux portes? Un âne laid se paît... Ce brayeur va apprendre de quel chardon je me peigne!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2014)

je me peigne avec un peigne fabriqué a Oyonnax  dans l'ain


----------



## RubenF (19 Novembre 2014)

Dans l'Ain, il n'y a pas de chevaux de troie, quoi que j'ai déjà vu la bas quatre ou Cinq Sextuplés


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2014)

--> _"Sexe tu plais_" disent-ils à Oyonnax lorsqu'une fille plaît à un _mâle Ain_ !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2014)

Ce cul ne fie peu, _Léa_ : un Malin Génie en habite les aîtres


----------



## RubenF (20 Novembre 2014)

être ou ne pas être ? tel est la question.


----------



## mistik (20 Novembre 2014)

--> Télé ? La question ne se pose pas car je n'en n'ai pas !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2014)

Ce pot! Je passe... Quart jeu. _Nanne_, ai pas peur : on les aura


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2014)

aura est un concept ésotérique qui désigne un contour coloré, comme un « halo de lumière » qui rayonnerait autour du corps ou de la tête d'un être vivant et qui serait la manifestation d'un ou plusieurs « champs d'énergie » ou d'une force vitale


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2014)

--> Vitale pour le genre humain était cette jeune fille car très expérimentée en nanotechnologie, elle devrait pouvoir sauver l'humanité de l'invasion extra-terrestre qui venait de débuter sur notre bonne vieille Terre


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2014)

Vis, eh! - Ils le terrasseront cet envahisseur des siphons, _Gertrude_, car ce sont des tueurs de cafards professionnels


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2014)

--> Professionnels et débutants étaient réunis pour assister aux vols de drones sur la petite portion de l'aérodrome réservée à cet effet


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)

s'etait fait depuis longtemps et personnes en à parlé dans le journal


----------



## Nico1971 (22 Novembre 2014)

Dans le journal de Claire Chazal ou dans celui de Canal Plus


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)

Plus on avance dans la vie, plus on est obligé d'admettre que le sel de l'existence est essentiellement dans le poivre qu'on y met.  
   ( Alphonse Allais )


----------



## mistik (22 Novembre 2014)

--> Khony Mettant était un anthropologue accompli
( Miss Tique )


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2014)

_Connie_ - Mais... <temps : "Été"> un antre au Pôle? Ô gars! Compliqué pour moi en mini-jupe rase-motte et décolleté première-loge


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2014)

Logement c'est la crise , cette pauvre Frigide Barjot doit quitter son logement social


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

--> Socialement parlant vu l'état financier catastrophique de la France, on ne pourra pas longtemps encore financer toute la misère du monde qui vient s'échouer sur nos côtes


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2014)

cotes de nuit , l'un de mes vins préférer surtout celui des hautes cotes


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

--> Côté droit de la berline touché par des balles de gros calibre


----------



## RubenF (23 Novembre 2014)

Gros Calibre, tel est mon surnom


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

--> Mon surnom est _mistik _


----------



## RubenF (23 Novembre 2014)

Mistik est ton surnom ( je suis un connard )


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

--> Un con _hard_ dans un vrai baisodrome un vendredi à minuit


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2014)

"Homme à vendre" - Dis, _Amin_, oui, on n'aurait pas perdu la _droiturière voie_ des fois pour tomber dans les bas-fonds?


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2014)

--> Bas-Fonds est un film de Isild Le Besco de 2010


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

2010 , c'est déjà très loin , je ne me souviens plus ce que j'ai fait pour le nouvel an


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Le nouvel an 2015 sera mémorable


----------



## mistik (24 Novembre 2014)

--> Mémorable sera cette fête d'anniversaire du fils de ce milliardaire pour ses 18 ans !


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

18 ans est mon âge


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)

mon âge est celui de la raison, Le cur a ses raisons que la raison ne connaît point.


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2014)

--> Point d'enfantillage, _RubenF_ à 18 ans est enfin un grand garçon n'est-il pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2014)

Ingrat garçonnet, il patauge en culottes courtes dans les flaques du ranch en cartographiant le monde tel le jeune _Spivet_


----------



## thunderheart (25 Novembre 2014)

Spivet ! Un Spivet est un vétéran du maniement du spi sur un yacht ^^


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

--> Un yacht est un bateau de plaisance à voile ou à moteur


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2014)

--> Le mot _heurt_ peut signifier un _choc_ mais aussi un _désaccord_


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Des accords ont été signés entre Apple et IBM je sens que cette alliance sera fructueuse 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

fructueuse collaboration pour régler les problèmes présents sur ce forum


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Ce forum est génial, surtout avec des gens comme Jura


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Novembre 2014)

Jurassic park est un très bon film avec des dinosaures


----------



## mistik (25 Novembre 2014)

--> Des dinosaures, je suis certain que même jura39200 n'en n'a jamais vu en réalité !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

en réalité , tu n'a rien vu , le meilleur étant la marque Roubern des chez F  , ce nouveau déboucheur nasal de ce laboratoire a fosse septique


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Sceptique était le Juge d'instruction face au supposé coupable qui avait pourtant reconnu tous les faits qui lui étaient reprochés, car sa jeunesse avait peut être était impressionnée par les Gendarmes qui l'avaient interrogé


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2014)

Si on naît par la gent : "_Dame_", qui l'avait enté, _Roger_, la "_Première_Dame_"? - demande _Toto_ qui vient de s'éveiller à l'usage de la Raison


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> l'usage de la raison suppose-t-il le rejet de toute croyance


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> _Croyance.fr _est un moteur d'achat sur internet


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

-- > Internet est-il pour la presse écrite une planche de salut, un relais de croissance, ou rien de tout cela ?


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Tout cela devra rester entre nous deux !


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2014)

De toi à moi, l'ego de ce gars me laisse pantois !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

pantois , je ne le suis jamais avec ce que je peux lire sur les journaux


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Les journaux comme les médias en général me laissent pantois lorsque je lis les nouvelles


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> les nouvelles rumeurs de l'iPhone 8 commencent a voir le jour sur le web


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

le web, ce qui fait que nous sommes tous réunis ici.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Ici , nous ne sommes que virtuel


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2014)

vi rtuel   te permettra d'éditer rapidement un fichier intitulé rtuel, plus facilement qu'avec Emacs


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Emacs est une famille d'éditeurs de texte disposant d'un ensemble extensible de fonctionnalités et qui est très populaire parmi les programmeurs et plus généralement les personnes ayant des compétences techniques sur les ordinateurs.


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Sur les ordinateurs, je vois que jura39200 a bien appris sa leçon à la lecture de sa phrase ci-dessus !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Dessus de lit en peau de vache comme dans le haut Jura


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Oh ! jura-t-il


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Il lui fit gouter son vin jaune


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Novembre 2014)

Vin jaune et vin de paille ne font qu'un


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

-- > Un vin jaune est un vin blanc de grande garde issu du savagnin, sec et capiteux , le vin de paille est obtenu à partir d'une technique ancienne , Le passerillage, c'est-à-dire que les grappes de raisin étaient traditionnellement séchées sur claies pour que les sucres s'y concentrent par déshydratation durant un minimum légal de six semaines, généralement entre trois et cinq mois sur des lits en paille


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Novembre 2014)

( Désolé  c'était trop facile de te faire réagir  ) ...Paille avec ou sans votre boisson fraîche ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Fraichement péchés du matin , ces fruits de mer feront un superbe plateau pour ce soir


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Ce soir je me saoule en buvant à la paille du vin jaune !


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Novembre 2014)

Vin jaune avec un bon poulet aux morilles hmmmm un ami m'a donné la recette


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> La recette pour ne pas louper ce plat , c'est de bien suivre les conseils de cet ami


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Cet ami connaît la recette des crêpes au Coca light


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Coca light demande la serveuse de ce fast food a ce jeune homme


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Novembre 2014)

Homme de peu de goût pour vouloir manger dans cet établissement


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

cet établissement est implanté dans toutes les grandes villes et les enfants ne jurent que par ces frites, il faut etre un clown pour réaliser cet exploit


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Novembre 2014)

Cet exploit, jamais ils ne le réaliseront avec leur frites et 1 tonne de moules sur un seul week end à notre Braderie


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

Braderie de Lille une manifestation populaire qui se déroule chaque année le premier Dimanche de Septembre


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Septembre est un mois qui restera gravé dans ma mémoire.


----------



## mistik (26 Novembre 2014)

--> Ma mémoire me fait défaut


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

-> Défaut de priorité me dis la dame en hurlant a son volant


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

A son volant, cette femme me fait peur


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)

--> peur bleue , je suis rouge de honte


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

La honte est humaine, tout comme l'erreur mais qui n'a pas les mêmes conséquences.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2014)

Appâts : l'aimer? Mm... Con! c'est quand sapristi que tu arrêteras de suivre le premier jupon venu?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2014)

--> venu ici au hasard , je rencontre des personnes sympathiques


----------



## Nico1971 (27 Novembre 2014)

Sympathiques ou pas les personnes de ce forum me rendent bien des services


----------



## mistik (27 Novembre 2014)

--> Dessert : vice de cet homme bedonnant !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2014)

_Eude_ : C'est tôt! Mes bufs donnent encore de la corne. Le temps va virer au froid


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

--> La froideur du marbre en plein coeur d'un hiver givré, tout d'un coup je vois un cygne des mauvais jours dans un étang glacé


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2014)

--> dans un étang glacé du haut Jura , cette femme patine avec souplesse


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

--> Soupe, lait, ce repas sera fort copieux !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2014)

--> Copieux  les repas de morilles dans le Jura


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

--> Le Jura toujours le Jura maugréa-t-il


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2014)

Jour. «Le jus : ras-mogue, _Ray_ !» - A-t-il entendu, oui ou non, cet arpète?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2014)

--> cet arpète peut devenir un grand couturier si il reprend son sérieux


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2014)

--> Son sérieux et sa probité ce chef-comptable les garda tout au long de sa vie professionnelle


----------



## RubenF (29 Novembre 2014)

Sa vie professionnelle est en pleine expansion.. Tout comme ma .... 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2014)

Qu'on me ma_z_ore illico ou _z_'exhibe un argument massue! - zézaie _Z_ilbert en tapant sur la table avec sa cuillère de nutella


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

--> sa cuillère de nutella dans la main et le visage tartiné de chocolat , il était beau le petit Louis sur sa chaise haute


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2014)

--> Sa chaise haute posée au bord du précipice vacilla et il tomba sur la plage de galets devenus rouges sang


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

--> Sans argent , ce pauvre homme n'a plus rien pour manger


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2014)

Sans arrhes, gens! Ce pot... Vrai "home" : nappe, "Lu", riz hein! pour manne. J'ai trouvé mon coin d'Eden - s'extasie _Clo-Clo_ le clodo sous l'arche du _Pont Marie_ en étalant ses trouvailles du jour sur un lambeau du «Monde»


----------



## thunderheart (2 Décembre 2014)

Mon demi commençait à devenir plat et sans saveur, tellement j'étais perdu dans mes pensées, occupé à contempler le monde


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)

mon deuxième disque dur n'est pas reconnu


----------



## Nico1971 (2 Décembre 2014)

Reconnu, pourtant tu l'es mon ami, ici et là on ne parle que de toi, en bien je te rassure


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2014)

Jeteras sur le tas de sciure, ta tête.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)

--> tête de veau vinaigrette est noté sur l'ardoise de ce bouchon Lyonnais


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2014)

--> Lions, nénuphars ne se côtoient jamais


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)

--> jamais le premier soir me dit cette nana


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2014)

--> Cette nana m'offrit un moment inoubliable dès le premier soir en sortant de boîte


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2014)

D'elle : «Promis!»... Eh! soirant sot heurtant - de bois têtu reste la porte de l'aguicheuse


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2014)

De là, Guy, chose inhabituelle, avait une vue parfaite sur tout le spectacle.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Décembre 2014)

Spectacle désopilant, les clowns non méchants faisaient rire les petits nenfants


----------



## mistik (3 Décembre 2014)

--> "_N_enfants" ... tu as neufs enfants, 12 petits-enfants et 26 arrières-petits-enfants !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2014)

Si _Harry_ erre, peut-il en fanfaronnant garder la tête de cette troupe de scouts?


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2014)

Trop peu de scooters tiennent correctement la route : rendez-nous les mobylettes de notre jeunesse !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2014)

--> notre jeunesse sur une 103 Peugeot ou sur une bleue Motobécane , ça c'était de la mobylette


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2014)

Moby ! Let me throw out your shitty records  ^^


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2014)

Riz, corps d' ces plats asiatiques, je te vénère et t'adore !


----------



## rabisse (4 Décembre 2014)

Tas d'or et d'argent, platine et vermeil, monts et merveilles.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2014)

Mon _Zée_ de mer veille à n'offrir aux sardines qu'un diminutif de lui-même


----------



## rabisse (5 Décembre 2014)

"Lui m'aime!" se dit la vioque en tripotant son caniche.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2014)

En tripotant son c... _Annie_ chuche une chuchette à l'aniche


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Décembre 2014)

La niche du chien se trouve bien dans le jardin


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2014)

--> Le jardinier est l'amuse-gueule de la Reine Sophie tandis que le chauffeur est l'amant de la Princesse Margot


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2014)

Chaud! _Fleur_ est l'amante de l'âpre _Heinz_ - et ce mari, gobera-t-il longtemps ses histoires de stage éducatif tous les après-midi à l'«IDAFF» (Institut pour le Développement des Aptitudes de la Femme au Foyer)?


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2014)

L'affame au foie, et le prive de ses abats préférés : sera vulnérable et maîtrisable.


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2014)

--> vulnérable, et maîtrisable nullement ... la Miss Tique tenta sans succès d'égaler ses pairs dans leurs grandes technicités de la langue


----------



## Nico1971 (6 Décembre 2014)

-- > La langue de mistik tout aussi mystique que sa personnalité masculine ou féminine


----------



## rabisse (6 Décembre 2014)

Fait mine Ines, mime moi et l'acquis et l'inné.


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2014)

--> L'inéquation est une inégalité où figure une lettre appelée l'inconnue


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2014)

Les trappelles hèlent l'un, connu pour sa peur du vide et l'autre, fort claustrophobe : ils fuient, les sots, or oncques ne vit trappelles hèler si ce n'est dans les fables.


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2014)

--> Les fables je les bois dans une fontaine


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2014)

Gelez, bois! Danse une faune ténébreuse autour d'un rayon de lune


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2014)

D'un rai, Onde(*), l'une des muses de la musique disparues dans les flots de la mythologie, aveugla la jalouse Euterpe qui venait réclamer ses droits d'auteur.

(*) Non, ne cherchez pas sur Wikipédia, c'est évidemment pure invention de ma part


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2014)

auteur de chansons ringardes , cet homme ne montera jamais sur le podium


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2014)

--> _Podium _est un magazine musical qui fut racheté par Claude François en 1972, il dirigea l'équipe du journal depuis ses bureaux parisiens


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2014)

(Journal) Deux puits. C'est bu, rhôôô!  Pari : si incapable de garder en eau cette foutue mare d'ici jeudi, je devrais 6 piastres au sacré _Paulo_...


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2014)

Ça créé pô l'eau, pisque rien ne se crée, rien ne se perd, tout se transforme !


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

--> Transforme-toi vite en ver de terre que je t'écrase malheureux  Lumbricina


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2014)

Ah! ce mal heureux... L'une, _Brice_, n'aguiche _Albert_ que pour faire marcher _Dominique_, l'autre se plaint à _Albane_ des avances de _Romuald_ pour mieux savourer son dépit


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

--> _Le Dépit amoureux_ de Molière est une comédie du XVIIème siècle. Jean-Baptiste Poquelin a trouvé son inspiration dans le théâtre italien notamment au travers de la comédie de Nicolo Secchi intitulée _La Cupidité_


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)

--> La cupidité est à la racine de tous les ennuis.


----------



## mistik (9 Décembre 2014)

--> _Les ennuis viennent plus vite que ne se réalisent les désirs_


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2014)

_Ray_, à _Lise_ les dés! Iront-ils, par un pied-de-nez du hasard, octroyer le triple six à cette deb?


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2014)

Ascète débile qui ne mange que pour survivre &#8212;que dis-je ? Survivoter, à peine ! Je préfère être gras et jouir de la vie !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

la vie ,c'est comme une culotte d'enfant , c'est court et pleins de merde


----------



## thunderheart (10 Décembre 2014)

Mer de Chine, nuit câline


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

--> nuit caline nuit d'amour


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2014)

A Mourmelon les ânes font le gros dos


----------



## Xman (10 Décembre 2014)

quand dos rit fort, purée !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2014)

Qu'en doryphore pue réjection : pas besoin d'être entomologiste pour le savoir


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2014)

Pourleth savoir baragouiner le breton. Hommes du Pourleth au regard de breizh.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

--> Breizh Cola, Le Cola du Phare Ouest


----------



## mistik (10 Décembre 2014)

--> Où es-tu mon bichon, où es-tu mon petit cochon ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2014)

Tiques! Hochons nos pantalons pour faire choir cette maudite engeance


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2014)

Dis, tante Gentiane, on est encore loin ?


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2014)

--> Loin de toi Jean Tiane ... je me meurs mon cher ami !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2014)

--> Ami de la vertu plutôt que vertueux


----------



## thunderheart (11 Décembre 2014)

Vertu ! Heu, j'avais des doutes face à son battement de paupières sensuel et aguicheur


----------



## mistik (11 Décembre 2014)

--> Aguicheuse était cette jeune fille blonde aux yeux verts très expressifs


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2014)

Dose : si eux, vers treize, exprès, sifflent six Schnaps en cinq sec, comment veux-tu que leurs lignes de code ne prennent pas la tangente?


----------



## mistik (12 Décembre 2014)

--> La tangente, je l'ai prise dès qu'en levant les yeux j'ai vu les gyrophares de la Police bleuter par cette nuit gorgée de pluie


----------



## leondingo (12 Décembre 2014)

Pluie du matin n'arrête pas le pélerin


----------



## mistik (13 Décembre 2014)

--> Le pèlerin dans le pétrin l'éloigne du pain


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2014)

«Paître», hein? - Les lois nient, dupes industrieuses, qu'on inquiète les vaches à lait


----------



## mistik (13 Décembre 2014)

--> Lèches-tu encore mon papa chéri les Playmobils de tes 15 ans ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2014)

Deux taquins en goguette lutinent la pépé rieuse


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2014)

--> Rieuse était la mort silencieuse venant quérir ses âmes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2014)

--> Sésame, ouvre-toi crie Ali Baba pour obtenir l'ouverture de sa caverne


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2014)

De sa cave, Hernie entendait des bruits sourds venant du haut de la maison, des cris et du verre brisé : papa et maman se disputaient encore ; il se renfrogna : comme chaque jour de dispute alcoolisée, il allait encore être privé de sortie !


----------



## mistik (14 Décembre 2014)

--> Deux sorties par semaine pas plus si tu veux épargner encore plus


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2014)

Vux "ZEP" : hargne et _angor_ et peu luisant demain


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2014)

Deux mains, deux pieds, une ...


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Une paire d'yeux et des gambettes qui courent, convolent et se lovent auprès de tout ce qui porte une jupe ... amis Ecossais vous apprécierez !


----------



## thunderheart (15 Décembre 2014)

Après, cirez le parquet pour que puissions effectuer des magnifiques glissades


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Dés : magnifiques glissades sur ce jeu de plateau entre amis ou en famille !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

--> En famille , nous préparons le réveillon de Noël


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Deux Noël en une seule année ? Cela ne se peut !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

--> peut on penser sans préjugés ?


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Cent préjugés donnent un homme honni


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Honni soit qui mal y pense


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Penses-tu me faire peur avec ton bar à _thym_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Ton baratin attire la foule sur ce marché de l'ouest parisien


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Où est Paris hein ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Im possible de ne pas connaitre Paris du débarque d'ou ?


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2014)

--> D'où que tu me parles comme ça toi ? T'es pas zinzin ? Et Toto attention à ne pas franchir les limites de la politesse ! Sinon je vais voir rouge et je vais te découper en petits dés bien épicés pour égayer ma soupe du mardi soir !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2014)

--> Mardi soir , j'ai sport pas le temps pour moi de manger une soupe avec toi


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2014)

Dans le genre 'Zorrible' : emprunté à la collection parallèle aux 'Histoires de _Toto_' dite : 'Histoires de la Petite-Sur de _Toto_' - _Lulu_ (car dé_lu_rée) pour ne pas la citer 

_Man'_! J'ai un nud sous _Pa'_ avec queue - toi aussi tu as tout pareil?


----------



## Berthold (16 Décembre 2014)

Oh ! Si tu as tout pas rayonnant, tu as tout mat !


----------



## thunderheart (16 Décembre 2014)

Mate moi un peu ses courbes affriolantes ^^


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2014)

--> affriolantes étaient les dames de la rue Saint Denis


----------



## Elcoco (16 Décembre 2014)

Dénie de qui? Dénie de toi?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2014)

--> toit ouvrant sur ma nouvelle bagnole


----------



## mistik (16 Décembre 2014)

--> Bagnolet est une commune française d'Île-de-France


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2014)

--> France Gall est une chanteuse Française qui a remporté en 1965 le concours Eurovision


----------



## Berthold (17 Décembre 2014)

Qu'on court heureux, vision idéale du sport telle que ne la concevait sans doute pas de Coubertin : pour courir heureux, courez libres !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2014)

'Tain! Pour "court-rire', recours, _Élie_, breveté : porter toujours la cravate même au lit


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2014)

-->  lit pas tout le temps sans lumière , il te faudra bientôt t'acheter de nouvelle lunette


----------



## thunderheart (17 Décembre 2014)

Lune, êtes-vous sélénienne ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2014)

sélénienne ? apprends a parler correctement, on dit c'est les miennes !


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2014)

--> Les miennes ont des bandes rouges sur les côtés mais toutes les deux permettent toujours de courir un semi-marathon sans accroc !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2014)

Semis. Marre. Hâtons! Cent acres... _Ô fortunatos nimium sua si bona norint agricolas_ - qu'il disait : j'aurais voulu l'voir à repiquer le tabac


----------



## Berthold (18 Décembre 2014)

Pis quel tas bat les autres en hauteur ? Difficile à savoir, ils sont tous bien ronds et bien potelés !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2014)

--> potelés ses corps de femmes n'en restent pas moins charmant


----------



## thunderheart (18 Décembre 2014)

Charmant et Charmante eurent un petit enfant qui se nommait ...


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2014)

--> Nom ? Maistriani Pascoale


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2014)

Non mais s'il trie, _Annie_, parce qu'_O._ a laissé la maison sens dessus dessous - je te jure qu'on va l'entendre hurler jusqu'au _Diable Vauvert_


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2014)

Dis, _Abel_, le veau vairon qui colle les pis tète


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2014)

Oncques y coller l'épithète ne put, mais y adjoindre l'attribut.


----------



## mistik (20 Décembre 2014)

--> _La Tribune_ ... existe-t-elle encore ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2014)

Eeeek! _Siste_ - t'es lent, corbleu... Il faut AC-CÉ-LÉ-RER


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2014)

-- >  RER B relie l'Aéroport Roissy-Charles de Gaulle en 45 minutes depuis Paris


----------



## mistik (21 Décembre 2014)

--> _Pari Tenu_ est le leader du transport de vin sur Pariset la région parisienne


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2014)

--> parisienne de naissance , elle connait tous les recoins de la capitale


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2014)

Reco, hein! Deux là - _capito_? Allez, on se presse...


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2014)

--> On se presse pour voir ce grand écrivain signer ses livres


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2014)

Vain cygne essaie l'hiver regagner l'azur ivre

_Le vierge, le vivace et le bel aujourd'hui
Va-t-il nous déchirer avec un coup d'aile ivre
Ce lac dur oublié que hante sous le givre
Le transparent glacier des vols qui n'ont pas fui !

Un cygne d'autrefois se souvient que c'est lui
Magnifique mais qui sans espoir se délivre
Pour n'avoir pas chanté la région où vivre
Quand du stérile hiver a resplendi l'ennui.​_


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2014)

Dealant nuitamment ce poème, tu en oublies &#8212;délibérément&#8212; la suite :

_Tout son col secouera cette blanche agonie
Par l'espace infligée à l'oiseau qui le nie,
Mais non l'horreur du sol où le plumage est pris._​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2014)

La suite arithmétique est une suite dans laquelle chaque terme permet de déduire le suivant en lui ajoutant une constante appelée raison.

Fantôme qu'à ce lieu son pur éclat assigne,
Il s'immobilise au songe froid de mépris
Que vêt parmi l'exil inutile le Cygne.​


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2014)

--> Raisonnablement on peut penser que tu gagneras très bien ta vie si tu fais en sorte de quitter le bateau France qui coule lentement mais surement 


Et les gars ... il n'y a pas de mal à être né dans une basse-cour lorsqu'on sort d'un oeuf de cygne


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2014)

Hou! _Leland_ : te mentent mes surs, manifestement, en étalant leurs appâts ah! pareil

-----------------_Oreiller de chair fraîche où l'on ne peut aimer,
--------------------Mais où la vie afflue et s'agite sans cesse_

-----------------------------------car

--------------------------------------------_La chair est triste, hélas! et j'ai lu tous les livres_


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2014)

-- > Pareil que toi ? jamais de la vie , je ne te ressemble pas marges que nous soyons jumeaux

Fuir ! là-bas fuir ! Je sens que des oiseaux sont ivres
Dêtre parmi lécume inconnue et les cieux !
Rien, ni les vieux jardins reflétés par les yeux
Ne retiendra ce cur qui dans la mer se trempe
Ô nuits ! ni la clarté déserte de ma lampe
Sur le vide papier que la blancheur défend
Et ni la jeune femme allaitant son enfant.​


----------



## mistik (24 Décembre 2014)

--> Son enfant était d'une mocheté mais d'une mocheté !!! ... qu'il mettait tout le monde mal à l'aise à l'exception de sa mère qui l'avait élevé au rang d'un demi-dieu né vivant mais que l'on voyait plutôt comme un mort vivant bien que bien vivant cet enfant était une insulte à ses congénères mis en couveuse


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2014)

Télégramme

Ah! ces congés... Nerfs remis en coup. Vux amicaux.  Colorie des mandalas. _Béba_.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Décembre 2014)

Bééééé Baptiste a encore abusé du Pastis


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2014)

Hé! Bâti ce tas... _Ankhor_, _Abe_. Usé du passé. Tissu végétal qui scelle tout


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2014)

--> Tout a un sens dans la nature encore faut-il trouver le mode d'emploi


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2014)

--> Le mode d'emploi est en chinois comment veux tu que je comprenne cette notice


----------



## mistik (26 Décembre 2014)

--> Cette notice est très importante pour moi qui connais le mandarin (&#23448; &#35805


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2014)

Avec, en incise, cet indispensable exclamatif du parler _Bordeluche_ : "_con!_" - lequel ne vise pas l'interlocuteur en particulier, mais se profère _à la cantonade_ à l'adresse d'un 'super-témoin' en qui nous reconnaîtrons le Responsable de ce "Foutoir Universel" qui préfère prudemment rester planqué dans les coulisses de la scène

_Mo_ - à qui _con!_ elle le mande? À ringard pareil qui nous rebat les oreilles à coups de vérités de La Palisse?


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2014)

--> La palissade de jardin est constituée de treillage isolé en gros échalas liés les uns aux autres et servant à clore un terrain


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)

un terrain est a vendre pas très loin de chez moi


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2014)

--> De chez moi je n'arrive pas à apercevoir ton terrain à vendre


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)

vendredi prochain nous serrons déjà le deux Janvier deux mille quinze


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2014)

--> Deux mille quinze Euros dans* la valise RTL*


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)

--> RTL  cette radio du Luxembourg


----------



## mistik (27 Décembre 2014)

--> Luxe en bourgeois se voit plus que pauvreté cachée en petites gens


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2014)

réplique imaginaire à _Tite-_ de _Bérénice_

Ô Vérité! Qu'hachée en peu, _Tite_, j'endure de l'ouïr : « _Mais il ne s'agit plus de vivre, il faut régner_»...


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2014)

&#8212; Faux ! Rainier, il te faut une princesse à la hauteur de ta principauté, tu ne peux te contenter d'une actrice !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2014)

actrice de films porno , cette femme mène une triste carrière dans le cinéma


----------



## mistik (28 Décembre 2014)

--> Le cinéma X des années VGE et Chirac


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2014)

Il y a des _Noms_ comme ça - les "lire à l'oreille" a toujours équivalu à tripoter le malpropre avec les mains de l'imagination

_Anne-Ève_, j'ai aiches - y raccole le vieux pêcheur 

_Regret des bras épais et jeunes d'herbe pure !
Or des lunes d'avril au cur du saint lit ! Joie
des chantiers riverains à l'abandon, en proie
aux soirs d'août qui faisaient germer ces pourritures.

Qu'elle pleure à présent sous les remparts ! l'haleine
des peupliers d'en haut est pour la seule brise.
Puis, c'est la nappe, sans reflets, sans source, grise :
un vieux, dragueur, dans sa barque immobile, peine.


Jouet de cet il d'eau morne, je n'y puis prendre,
oh canot immobile ! oh ! bras trop courts ! ni l'une
ni l'autre fleur : ni la jaune qui m'importune,
là ; ni la bleue, amie à l'eau couleur de cendre.

Ah ! la poudre des saules qu'une aile secoue !
Les roses des roseaux dès longtemps dévorées !
Mon canot, toujours fixe ; et sa chaîne tirée
au fond de cet il d'eau sans bords,  à quelle boue ?​_


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2014)

--> Pécheur a main nu ,cet homme a réussi à sortir un énorme poisson dans l'eau, sans avoir besoin d'utiliser une canne à pêche ou filet. L'homme a affronté le gigantesque poisson qui s'est débattu comme un chef.


----------



## mistik (29 Décembre 2014)

-> _#Chef_ est un film de 2014 de Jon Favreau


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2014)

_Cath_, hors ceux de _Geo_ - une faveur : au grand jamais, ne ramène plus ici les amis de tes amis !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2014)

--> ici les amis de tes amis ne sont pas mes amis , nous ne sommes pas sur Facebook


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2014)

--> Sur FaceBook tu exposes ta vie privée sans jamais pouvoir la récupérer


----------



## rabisse (30 Décembre 2014)

(La) raie (du) cul (du) père Er-nest est prodigue à tous les vents.


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2014)

--> *Des vents, des pets, des poums* n'ont jamais fait avancer qui que ce soit car malgré leurs bruits ... aucune poussée de l'instigateur n'a jamais pu être constatée !


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2014)

Constatez vous que demain nous sommes le dernier jour de l'année !!


----------



## mistik (30 Décembre 2014)

--> L'année se termine et une autre prend la suite, mais c'est le mythe de Sisyphe ... cette situation est absurde !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2014)

Deux scies. Ifs. Cette scie tua scions. Hé! _Abe_ - sur de l'abattage, tu construiras la cité du chagrin


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2014)

--> Du chagrin avec cet homme, elle en aura eu toute sa vie


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2014)

--> Sa vie est très belle , mais elle n'est jamais contente de rien cette femme


----------



## mistik (31 Décembre 2014)

--> Sept femmes prises pour concubines, que pourrions-nous rêver de mieux qu'avoir une femme différente par nuit d'amour ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2015)

Nu, y dame où, ribaud, jeudi? - Ah là-là! l'affre : où-ce que me le suis-je donc mis ce crénom de bon sang de bon soir de carnet rose?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2015)

--> Carnet de voyage prêt , me voila au top pour partir a la découverte du Viétnam


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2015)

V&#339;ux_2015

Ah! lààà... Des coups verts du vit êtes - n'amarrez pas votre canot à la bitte régulière du port


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2015)

Bonne Année 2015


--> Port Aventura est un parc a thèmes situé  au sud de Barcelone


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2015)

T'aime. Si tu es ossu de bas, _Russ_, ce long encéphale supérieur te donne l'air d'un penseur - susurre _Sue_ à l'oreille du garde du corps dolichocéphale


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2015)

Dolly, qu'on sait falote, s'est incroyablement exprimée en public, on l'aurait crue soudainement extravertie !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2015)

Soudé ne ment, _Tex_. Travers titane. Ce cadre de vélo - c'est du raide


----------



## mistik (4 Janvier 2015)

--> Raide est cette pente pour une belle descente à ski de fond, à fond, à toute allure alors à tout à l'heure !


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2015)

Ah ! Leur atout, alors, est de savoir garder secrète toute information vitale. Du bon, du beau renseignement !


----------



## mistik (4 Janvier 2015)

--> Renseignement pris il était saignement rance, admit le vampire


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2015)

Levant pire que couchant, c'est décidé, je reste au lit !


----------



## mistik (4 Janvier 2015)

--> Au litron il fonctionnait ce gars-là, c'est bien simple plus il était rond moins facilement il revenait chez lui ... heureusement que son cheval ne buvait pas et qu'il connaissait parfaitement le chemin !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2015)

Sépare, _Fée_ - demande le chemineau - la route d'infortune de l'avenue fortunée !


----------



## thunderheart (5 Janvier 2015)

Fort, tunes et petites pépées


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2015)

Petit te paie, pédagogue, d'inculquer le syllogisme à ces bipèdes sans plume


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2015)

--> Plume d'oie ou de canard pour notre couette ?


----------



## mistik (6 Janvier 2015)

--> Notre coup était chouette, on ramassa le pactole et on coula une vie paisible durant quelques mois mangeant jour après jour le magot volé à la banque Société Générale


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2015)

Hé! _Alban_... Que sots ci étaient généra l'émoi dans l'assistance


----------



## thunderheart (7 Janvier 2015)

Assis, Stan se trouvait bien moins grand que Schultz


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2015)

Chou, l'thé s'refroidit mon _Grand_ ! - crie la fille du proviseur à son _Duduche_ plongé dans la lecture de _Charlie_


----------



## mistik (8 Janvier 2015)

--> _Charlie Hebdo_ comme l'ensemble de la communauté française ainsi que la plupart des pays du monde entier sont endeuillés suite aux agissements de fous théocratiques


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2015)

Foutez, socratiques fils de _Descartes_, le feu à la paille des épouvantails de la foi


----------



## thunderheart (9 Janvier 2015)

Fou à lier, ils sont fous à lier !


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2015)

Lier (v.t. Attacher, maintenir ensemble divers éléments au moyen d'un lien). C'est un beau ça, plein de tiroirs et de sous-entendus.


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2015)

--> Il est entendu que nous sommes enfin débarrassés de ces 3 salauds. Toutefois, il est encore plus certain que les fous d'Allah sont encore nombreux et pourront malheureusement menacer de nouveau d'autres parties essentielles de notre démocratie ... je suis Charlie*.*


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2015)

«J'essuie _Charles_, il a une vilaine tache Monsieur le Maire !» - regimbe _Imogène_ en train d'astiquer la trompe de la statue du Général tandis que l'édile rural se débat pour enfiler son costume officiel


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2015)

--> Officiellement pour l'instant tout va bien, il y a encore une salope dans la nature à capturer ou à abattre, mais tout va bien pour l'instant


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2015)

--> Pour l'instant , Le lien entre les attaques qui ont eu lieu à « Charlie Hebdo », à Montrouge et porte de Vincennes sest précisé peu à peu. Une question demeure : étaient-elles coordonnées ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2015)

Meurs, étêté, le corps donné à l'égalité de la Terre


----------



## mistik (11 Janvier 2015)

--> Le Terre ? Quel drôle de nom pour une planète au 3/4 H2O !


----------



## thunderheart (11 Janvier 2015)

H2O la formule de la vie


----------



## mistik (11 Janvier 2015)

--> La vie se code via le langage _ADN_


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2015)

«CODEVI» : ah! le langage a des énantiodromies acoustiques qui soustraient le sens à la lettre


----------



## thunderheart (12 Janvier 2015)

Les tréfonds de l'âme sont parfois insondables


----------



## mistik (12 Janvier 2015)

--> Parfois insondables, les femmes intégristes lèvent le voile et obéissent en tout point à leurs maris barbus


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2015)

Aube : hé! y se tend tout... Point à l'heure - _Marie-Barbe_? Utilisons l'occasion : la nuit tous les chats sont gris


----------



## thunderheart (13 Janvier 2015)

Gribouille un dessin pour me redonner le sourire


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2015)

--> Le sourire on va très vite le retrouver dès mercredi avec le nouveau Charlie Hebdo


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2015)

_Chat_ relit mes BD au grenier - Dis, _P'a_ : comment on fait quand on n'a pas changé le monde?


----------



## rabisse (14 Janvier 2015)

Le monde des religions du livre et des hommes de papier.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Janvier 2015)

Papi Hé, viens payer ta tournée !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

--> Ta tournée , il y a belle lurette que j'en ai pas vu la couleur


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2015)

--> La couleur bleue est ma préférée puis on y ajouté le rouge sang et le blanc monarchique entre les deux


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2015)

Je sens hé! _Leblanc_ mon archi_queue entre les deux éminences callipyges de cette tanseuse du _Tango Esitacion_ à l'instant du porté


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2015)

Alain, ce temps du port ténébreux, le départ, non voulu, vers d'autres philosophies obscures&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2015)

Obscures éclaircissements sur fond de démentis révélateurs


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

--> Révélateur, au fond, d'une carence identitaire, le désir d'être célèbre consacre peut-être la fin des rêves collectifs. A moins qu'il ne soit devenu la quintessence d'un nouveau rêve universel.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Janvier 2015)

Unis vers celle qui faisait naître en nous le désir


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2015)

--> le desir est il la marque de la misere de l'homme


----------



## Beavis (15 Janvier 2015)

Omar Si, vendeur de Boeing 747 à la sauvette!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2015)

_Beau_ - y ne sait sans carrée enter. C'est à l'assaut, vétérans, qu'on voit le hussard de la république debout


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2015)

Public de boue, applaudissez donc ! Seriez-vous incapable de reconnaître mon talent ?


----------



## thunderheart (16 Janvier 2015)

Ta langue est fourchue Kaa


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

--> kaamelott est une série que j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Beavis (16 Janvier 2015)

Beaux couverts, belles assiettes, mais ce que l'on mange dans ce restaurant est exécrable!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

--> ce restaurant est exécrable , mais il y a toujours une clientèle fidèle , qui ce réunissent le soir après le boulot


----------



## momo-fr (16 Janvier 2015)

Après le bouleau il n'y plus grand chose, des champs épars et vides, de rares ânes maigrichons et cette vielle ferme abandonnée


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

--> cette vielle ferme abandonnée bien retapée seras une très belle résidence secondaire


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

--> Secondaire était pour lui l'idée de posséder, d'être propriétaire, de montrer sa richesse, il préférait à tout cela l'amour de ses proches


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)

--> Ses proches s'en foutent de moi , et je compte bien ne pas donner ma part d'héritage de ma tata


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2015)

--> Tata Nano : il s'agit d'une automobile citadine dévoilée en 2008 à New Delhi en Inde


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2015)

En deux mille nuits, _Annie_ ou _Dellie-Anne_, indiscutablement j'aurai eu le temps d'épuiser le sujet


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2015)

--> Le sujet désigne la personne, l'animal ou la chose dont on énonce une action, une manière d'être, une qualité.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2015)

Une qu'alitée on ne trouve pas la pareille


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2015)

--> L'appareil, où est l'appareil photographique ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2015)

--> l'appareil photographique de nos jours ne possède même plus de pellicule , nos photos sont stockées sur disque dur , adieu les albums .


----------



## mistik (18 Janvier 2015)

--> Les albums photos sont très souvent chiants à regarder en famille


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2015)

Gare, _D._&#8239;! En femme, y a toujours des courbes à négocier


----------



## RubenF (19 Janvier 2015)

Negocier est mon plus grand fort.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Janvier 2015)

Forcément il n'était pas content de la manière dont tout cela avançait, le déluge aurait été son vrai salut.


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2015)

Son vrai salut fut militaire mais il fut gauchement exécuté par les autres soldats de la garnison


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2015)

Garnison, le meilleur moyen de se faire embrigader.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2015)

Hère en bris : gars désespérément en quête de liant


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2015)

--> Liant Hydraulique est un liant qui se forme et durcit par réaction chimique avec de l’eau et est aussi capable de le faire sous l’eau. Il est utilisé dans la construction et dans l’industrie routière.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2015)

En Brie, Gad et Lola cherchaient du beurre et du vin rouge


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2015)

Et d'où vint, rougissante _Roxane_, si ma curiosité n'y pousse pas sa pointe aussi loin que mon nez, que vous vous dérobâtes à mes assiduités ?  demande _Cyrano_


----------



## Berthold (21 Janvier 2015)

Mais à si dues, il t'aide : mande s'il râle, normalement, tu recouvreras tes impayés.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2015)

Un payé vaut mieux qu'une tournée de rien


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

--> Rien que de savoir que je dois payer ma tournée , j'en suis malade d'avance


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2015)

Maladavance attend à Antananarivo.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Janvier 2015)

Antananarivo ! Allez faire un tour au Zoma


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

Antananarivo , il y a  des milliers d’habitations menacées par les eaux en ce moment


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2015)

Moment + Zoma=  Zomant... somnambule ronflant.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

Ronflant , soufflant et bronchant comme un animal effarouché qu'il était


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2015)

_Annie_, mâle effare. Hou ! Chez qui l'étai de ce satyre ira-t-il chercher la mortaise?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

La mortaise , cette ouverture pratiquée dans une gâche et dans la têtière d'une serrure pour y recevoir le pêne


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2015)

Le Pen, en Breton, la tête. En toponymie bretonne, le bout du bout du promontoire, bref la tête de l'extrême.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2015)

Lattaient eux deux l'ex terré minablement sous l'étal de la harangère?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Janvier 2015)

Harengs Gertrude ! Je t'ai déjà dit mille fois que j'aimais pas ces fichus harengs


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

C'est fichu, haranguer l'audimat ne servira plus à rien, l'élection est perdue...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

--> perdue dans cette grande ville , cette fille demande son chemin a un mendiant


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

M'man dit, en ces cas-là, "dans le doute, reboot"


----------



## Berthold (22 Janvier 2015)

Le Doubs te heurte, boute-le hors de ta pensée, reviens dans le Jura, crénom !


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

Craignons la colère du tout puissant Pastafaray!


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2015)

--> Pastafaray ou le culte réformé ... inconnu au bataillon !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

bataillon de choc ou Bataillon Janson-de-Sailly ou Bataillon Gayardon est une ancienne unité de l'armée de terre française


----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)

"Françaises, Français, vous voyez où risque d'aller la France, par rapport à ce qu'elle était en train de devenir. Françaises, Français ! Aidez-moi !"


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)

--> Aidez-moi suis coincée criait la femme enfermée dans une cabine téléphonique


----------



## rabisse (22 Janvier 2015)

Tel est faux nique qui croyait prendre.


----------



## mistik (22 Janvier 2015)

Prendre sa maîtresse le jour de l'anniversaire de sa femme ... quel salaud !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2015)

_Annie_ verres serre. Eux deux s'affament : qu'elle s'allonge, alors, si elle ne veut plus les allonger !


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2015)

Et le neveu plus laid a longé la berge, et se voyant dans l'eau, de désespoir, dans la Loire s'est jeté.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)

--> jeté comme une vieille chaussette au bout de 30 ans de boulot dans cette boite


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2015)

Rebooter ta machine de temps en temps lui fait du bien


----------



## rabisse (23 Janvier 2015)

Louis Fédut, bien né, bien fait, bon vivant, joli mort.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2015)

Mords ta délicieuse aimée, disait le charcutier éméché ^^


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)

éméché par ce vin jaune du Jura , je recommande une bouteille au caviste


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2015)

--> Caviste ... hum que du bon !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)

Bon a rien lui dit son patron a ce stagiaire


----------



## mistik (23 Janvier 2015)

--> Ce stagiaire, on l'appelle "El Gringo" ... il fait un excellent café ! layful:


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2015)

Un nez que c'est ! L'âne qu'a fertilisé le pré, il en hume l'œuvre en faisant chabrol


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

Chabrol ou faire chabrot est une antique coutume occitane qui consiste, quand il reste un fond de soupe ou de potage, à ajouter dans l'assiette du vin rouge pour diluer ce bouillon puis de porter le plat à la bouche, et à l'avaler à grandes goulées


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2015)

La vallée... Ah! grand - dégoulinons le long de cette pente enneigée assis sur nos sacs à dos en guise de luges...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

--> luges en bois fabriquées dans le Jura par des passionnés qui font rêver toutes les générations


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2015)

[edit]Oups, grillé…[/edit]

Tout te les gène, et rassis on ne peut progresser.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)

--> on ne peut progresser dans le sport sans faire des efforts sur l’hygiène alimentaire


----------



## mistik (25 Janvier 2015)

L'hygiène alimentaire est fondamentale pour un champion de haut niveau


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2015)

Deux honnis vaut mieux qu'une descente aux enfers solitaire -  ça fait partie du _b.a.-ba_ de la politique


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2015)

Béa bat de la peau l'étique sans se soucier des conséquences.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Des conséquences sont elles a craindre avec l'arrivée du froid ?


----------



## Beavis (26 Janvier 2015)

Larry V. dû froidement assassiner les témoins.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

--> les témoins de jéhovah forment un mouvement pré-millénariste et restaurationniste se réclamant du christianisme


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2015)

L'amant du Christ ? Y a ni s'mec, ni l'autre à côté qui peuvent prétendre au poste : suivant !


----------



## rabisse (26 Janvier 2015)

Suit vents, cours landes.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Landes prononcé_ Lanas_


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2015)

L'_Ande_... Prônons ses _lamas_ doucheurs : _Quand Lama fâché, lui toujours faire ainsi !_


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

--> ainsi soient ils


----------



## mistik (26 Janvier 2015)

Soit ils (le Christ et Mahomet) étaient de mèche pour foutre la merde chez les Juifs, soit ils décidèrent chacun de leur côté d'emmerder le peuple élu, pensa Bouddha


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2015)

_Panza_ bouda sur son âne tout en mastiquant des reliefs tirées de son bissac


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2015)

Bi-sacs & pompe à vélo, cet rejeton est un garçon.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

garçon ou fille , nous verront bien a la naissance


----------



## Beavis (27 Janvier 2015)

N'est-ce en ces termes qu'il parla de notre roi?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

Notre Roi est couronné et sa parole soutient le monde


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2015)

Le monde de Lemon, acide citrique.


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2015)

--> Acide citrique ? Non mais "Roi des Français" se proclama Louis Philippe le 9 août 1830


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2015)

Neuf fous disent "Oui" sans transcendance.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2015)

Ouïssant trans sans dents, ce chef d'État se gausse


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2015)

--> Ce gaucher gauchiste est extrêmement actif, il écrit de la main gauche pense avec son cerveau droit serre les mains avec sa main droite et matte le cul des petites bourgeaoises des deux yeux


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2015)

Des deux y'euprésenté tu préfères laquelle Miss Tik... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ou Mystic...


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2015)

Mistik n'en préfère aucune, elles paraissent chiantes toutes les deux si il en croit ses deux yeux !


----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2015)

Croissez, deux cieux vous diront aussi : multipliez, et lancez la fabrique à surpopulation !


----------



## mistik (27 Janvier 2015)

Surpopulation : mot insupportable à l'oreille des humains qui préfèrent régler le problème par la guerre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2015)

Eh! le "pro"? _Blême_ par là : guérissez-nous des néologismes qui font croire à la _chose_ dès qu'on en  forge le _nom_...


----------



## Berthold (28 Janvier 2015)

Déconnant fort, je le nombrilise : c'est le mien, lâchez-le, bande de gougnafiers !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2015)

gougnafiers est un mot que j'aime, j'apprécie sa sonorité, et qui exprime facilement ce que je pense de ton travail


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2015)

--> Ton travail - tout du moins la qualité qui en résulte - mérite que tu ailles postuler auprès de Pôle emploi !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

Paul emploi beaucoup de personnes pendant la période hivernal , pour l'entretien des pistes de ski


----------



## Berthold (28 Janvier 2015)

Tiens ? Dépit !… Ce Tudeski est décevant, j'aurais pensé le voir plus dynamique…


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2015)

Ô art peu lu ! Dis, n'ami, combien de poèmes peux-tu redire de tête?


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2015)

--> De tête ... avec mon avatar orange qui est en phase avec le nouveau design de MacG, j'ai bien peur de ne plus pouvoir en réciter beaucoup ... j'ai trop mal à la tête !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2015)

_Ray_ citait _Beau_. Qu'ouïs-je - eh ? Trope mal alla : tes «temple où de vivants piliers - laissent parfois sortir de confuses paroles» ne _correspondent_ pas, _Charles_, à ton horreur des Arbres traités de «légumes»...


----------



## Berthold (29 Janvier 2015)

Tes délais, Gus, me pressent et me stressent : accorde-moi encore quelques jours…


----------



## rabisse (29 Janvier 2015)

'jour dit céline au bout de la nuit.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

la nuit tous les chats sont gris


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2015)

--> Gris est le temps et notre pensée car encore quelques jours avant d'avoir à affronter l'une des pires batailles de notre histoire que l'on espère ne pas venir comme un Armageddon !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Un Armageddon, un petit mont en Galilée dans la région nord de l’état d'Israël, terme biblique mentionné dans le Nouveau Testament , est un lieu symbolique du combat final entre le Bien et le Mal


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2015)

--> Malin est ce petit bonhomme pas plus haut que trois pommes !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Trois pommes pour faire une tarte ? tu n'en aura jamais assez


----------



## Beavis (29 Janvier 2015)

J'aimais assez sa tarte, pour ma part...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

Par ta faute , j'ai fini la tarte


----------



## mistik (29 Janvier 2015)

--> La tarte à l'orange doit bien exister façon Miss Tique, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2015)

Et que si t'es face, omis ce tic, n'ondoiera-t-elle pas ta chevelure enjôleuse?


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2015)

— T'achèves l'hure en geôle, Eusèbe ?
— Mais non, Clotaire, elle est déjà morte !


----------



## thunderheart (30 Janvier 2015)

Mo, r'tourne au bayou nous chercher kek zuîtres !


----------



## rabisse (30 Janvier 2015)

Huîtres et Sphinxs égale Fraises


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Fraises à neige a vendre dans le Jura


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2015)

Ventre dans le jus, _Rat-des-Villes_ snobe _Rat-des-Champs_


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Champs Elysées ou je vais flâner l'été


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2015)

Changer _Lise_? Et où je vêts flanelle, eh? - tempête _Pépé_


----------



## mistik (31 Janvier 2015)

Attends, pète Pépé mais arrête tes flatulences ça me lance !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2015)

Tu lances, _Sam_ ? (lent, ce _Sam_) - maugrée la maigre _Maud_


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

Maud est une fausse maigre , il vaut mieux l'avoir en photo qu'à table cette bougresse


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2015)

--> Cette bougresse est bien bonne au lit !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

--> Au lit oui , mais au boulot c'est une feignasse


----------



## mistik (1 Février 2015)

Une feignasse ... parce qu'elle est mère au foyer ? N'importe quoi, cette épouse trime comme un gérant de société en s'occupant à plein temps de ses enfants !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2015)

Hein ? Tant de seize ans fans de SMS échangent des écris en lieu de penser à l'écrit


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

--> l'écrit reste les paroles s'envolent


----------



## thunderheart (2 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> --> l'écrit reste les paroles s'envolent


Sans vole au vent, le repas semblaient bien terne


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

--> le repas semblaient bien terne ,jusqu'au moment ou Gégé complètement bourré décide de faire son streap tease


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2015)

Sont-ce tris, petits arpètes de mes deux?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

de quoi je me mêle dit le mari a sa femme


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2015)

- Mais le _deal_, _Marie_ ? Ah ! Ça fend mon cœur si je ne peux plus tirer des bords à la sauvette


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2015)

"A la sauvette il vendait de la drogue dure histoire de se faire des ronds avant de se tirer du continent et monter sa petite affaire de Djihadistes en Syrie en famille_ tranquillou_ avec ses _potos_ islamistes qu'il avait connus dans la cité de son enfance à Bron près de Lyon" indiqua Coucoulilibabalyly un fou d'Allah interrogé en prison


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2015)

Fou d'elle à l'_Inter_, _Roger_ en prit zona d'être snobé par la caissière sophistiquée


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2015)

Qu'est-ce ? Hier, Sophie, ce ticket, l'avez-vous trouvé ou l'avez-vous volé ?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Février 2015)

Volé est un acte maladif chez le kleptomane


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

-->le kleptomane était avec cette ex-nageuse multi médaillée a Disneyland pour voler des bibelots


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2015)

Né lent (pouh!), _R._ veut l'aider - _Bibe_. L'hautaine se rit de cette débile assistance


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

--> cette débile assistance a refusé de me remorquer sous pretexte que je suis encore sur l'autoroute


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

--> Cette débile assistance refuse de me remorquer sous prétexte que je suis encore sur l'autoroute


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

--> Sur l'autoroute je roulais à vive allure afin de me retrouver le plus rapidement possible dans les bras de la belle blonde draguée la semaine précédente sur _Meetic_


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Meetic , ce site de rencontre pour les paumés de l'amour ?


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

--> L'âme où résistent nos croyances d'enfants et nos désirs d'adultes


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Adulte surdoué: et si je l'étais sans le savoir ? Qui dit surdoué ne dit pas forcément parcours brillant. De fait, nombreux sont les adultes, autrefois enfants intellectuellement précoces, à ignorer leurs capacités.


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

--> Leur capacité en droit 2ème année fut passée et réussie en juin de l'année dernière. En septembre 2014, ils intégrèrent enfin l'Université en Première année de Licence en droit. Ils imaginèrent alors que leur parcours professionnel jusqu'à présent chaotique allait enfin prendre fin en devenant dans 5 à 7 ans des Avocats


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

--> Des avocats aux crevettes pour l'entrée et un poulet de bresse , ce repas me convient parfaitement  avec une bonne bouteille de vin d'Arbois


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

--> Vingt d'Arbois arrivèrent sur la route nationale pour stopper l'envahisseur bordelais qui, avec son camion citerne, tentait d'arroser les tenanciers de bars du coin qui habituellement vendaient du vin du Jura pour les pervertir en les noyant dans le vin rouge !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

--> Le vin rouge d'Arbois issu des cépages trousseau et poulsard. Le Trousseau donnent aux vins une belle robe, avec beaucoup de corps et de garde. Le poulsard offre un vin rouge délicat, alcoolique et d'une belle robe qui prendra une teinte « pelure d'oignon » en vieillissant


----------



## mistik (5 Février 2015)

--> En vieillissant, Jobsthon 80 ans devenait chaque jour plus repoussant pour sa femme âgée de 40 ans de moins que lui


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Lui était vieux mais elle plus jeune était amoureuse de lui en ce jour de Sant Valentin


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2015)

_Hans_, joue ! Rends deux. Cinq valent tintin. _Maaargot_ ! Les gosiers sont secs ici...


----------



## Berthold (6 Février 2015)

L'ego s'y essore : c'est qu'ici pas d'orgueil, on rabat son caquet ou on dégage !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Dégage de chez moi , répondit le jeune homme a sa petite amie le soir de la Saint Valentin


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2015)

--> La Saint Valentin est la première fête des commerçants dix mois avant la seconde, celle de Noël


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Noel , fête de Merde , j'ai pa eu de cadeau


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2015)

--> Deux cadeaux c'est déjà pas mal à Noël lorsque l'on est adulte mais un adulte doit avant tout se sacrifier pour offrir un cadeau à sa progéniture


----------



## Berthold (6 Février 2015)

S'approche et n'y turbine que s'il sait qu'il amassera un max.


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2015)

--> Un max de pognon gagné par ce trader débutant et déjà très prometteur


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2015)

Deb _Ute_, _Ann_ aidait _J._ à terrer. "_Pros_" mettent régulièrement six fois moins de temps ! - grommelle le vieux


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2015)

Gros Mel le Vieux, chef Viking redouté, s'apprêtait à partir à la conquête de nouveaux territoire quand Ingrid le héla durement : « Pense à ramener une salade, cette fois-ci ! Et ne te saoule pas ! »


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

--> Pas de saoulons a la maison , dégage de la ou je te jette par la fenêtre


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2015)

Par la fenêtre j'aperçus des étoiles qui brillaient de mille feux !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

--> feux vert  crie le président pour le départ de la transjurassienne 2015


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2015)

La trans jura sienne de mie la qu'un zèbre rayé de marin  tâchait de sonder sous la ligne de flottaison


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

-->De flottaison Kersauson tient la ligne de son bateau ce bougre de breton


----------



## mistik (7 Février 2015)

--> Deux Bretons regardaient au loin les bateaux de pêcheurs voguer vers des pêches qu'ils espéraient prodigieuses


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2015)

Est-ce, _Père_ et _Pro_ (dis-je) - "y_euses_" ou bien "_rouvres_" dont l'arpète radouba ce bateau?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

--> Ce bateau est une chaloupe en bois faite par mon grand père


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2015)

--> Mon grand-père était un digne inconnu que connurent quelques quidams au grand dam de ma grand-mère


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

Ma grand-mere Auvergnate d'origine italienne avait un hôtel restaurant  a Clermont


----------



## mistik (8 Février 2015)

A Clermont, la finance tout à fond avec l'Ecole nationale des impôts et un DU de CGPI


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2015)

Des zincs posés. Un d'eux d'essai. J'épie l'envol laborieux de cette planche à repasser...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Repasser mon permis a cause de mes points perdus , jamais de la vis j'irais a pieds


----------



## thunderheart (9 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Repasser mon permis a cause de mes points perdus , jamais de la vis j'irais a pieds


Pis ! Et toi aussi, de mal en pis ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

pis que pendre a cet homme , il ta fait du mal et tu veux te venger ?


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

--> Vends, je ne veux plus voir ce tableau trôner dans notre salle à manger !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Manger bouger , c'est la santé


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2015)

M'an, _Geb_ ou _Jess_ est l'as en télékinésie?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2015)

Télékinésie, c'est la télé des kiné ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

kinésithérapeute , ma soeur exerce le même boulot dans un centre de réeducation


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

--> Raie est due qu'à Scion


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Scions du bois dit mon père l'hiver va ètre rude


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

--> Rude est la bataille qui nous attend !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

--> attend rien de moi , je ne suis pas un mec facile


----------



## mistik (9 Février 2015)

--> Facile est de comprendre un jurassien fût-il de Saint Claude avec une pipe entre les dents, un diamant collé au milieu de son front tel un troisième œil avec un litron de vin jaune à la main droite et une pelle à neige à la main gauche !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2015)

Hé, l'_Anne _! Ai-je à l'âme ego changeable au point de remplir chacune de tes fantaisies?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

--> Tes fantaisies me coute assez cher comme cela , tu m'énerve avec tes gouts de luxe


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2015)

Lux Interior et Poison Ivy assuraient grave au sein des Cramps


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

--> Au sein des Cramps , il y avait aussi Sean Yseult une très grande bassiste


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

--> un bassiste est un musicien instrumentiste jouant de la guitare basse


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Basse ou haute , la normandie est une très belle région


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Basse ou haute , la normandie est une très belle région


Ray Gianfranco a peut-être existé


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

--> Ex, hystérique du fait qu'elle ait été quittée ... elle qui pensait être la plus belle


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

--> La plus belle pour aller danser , elle rêve elle est encore plus moche qu'un thon


----------



## mistik (10 Février 2015)

--> Ton arrogance te perdra


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2015)

[Du danger de confondre «Totem et Tabou» avec un livre de cuisine]

Tonna, rogue, _Hans_ (teuh!) : Père, draconienne fut ta loi - l'heure est venue de te manger


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> [Du danger de confondre «Totem et Tabou» avec un livre de cuisine]
> 
> Tonna, rogue, _Hans_ (teuh!) : Père, draconienne fut ta loi - l'heure est venue de te manger


Mon geai est de bonne humeur ce matin, il gazouille


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2015)

Il gazouille de bon matin sous ma fenètre , pas moyen de dormir tranquille


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

--> Dors, mire tranquillement les paysages et les personnages que ton cerveau invente


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2015)

Queutons, cerfs - veaux hein! vantent un bonheur à paître au pré


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

--> Auprès de ma blonde,Qu'il fait bon, fait bon, fait bon. Auprès de ma blonde, Qu'il fait bon dormir


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Dormir avec DSK s'avère très dangereux pour une femme peu importe son âge, sa profession, son penchant pour le sexe


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

-- Le sexe pour le plaisir du sexe , mais pas n'importe comment


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

Comment un homme (DSK) aussi cultivé et pense-t-on intelligent a-t-il pu tomber si bas ? Je ne connais pas la réponse


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

-->  Je ne connais pas la réponse et je pense que lui non plus ne le sait pas


----------



## mistik (12 Février 2015)

--> C'est pas trop tôt, tu arrives enfin par comprendre le livre Bernard Maris intitulé "Houellebecq économiste" !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2015)

Hé! Où est le becquet qu'on nomme y : "sternum"? - m'affolé-je, pris du vertige du grimpeur devant les profondeurs de gorge de la tenancière du bar


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

La tenancière du bar des sports est toujours habillée comme un épouvantail à moineaux


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2015)

--> Des Moines aux portes de leur monastère chantaient les louanges aux soldats américains venus délivrer la France de la soldatesque allemande


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2015)

La _Soledad_, est-ce qu'elle ment ? - demande _Pepe_ en écoutant la chanteuse de _Fado_ chanter la _saudade_


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

--> la saudade est un sentiment propre aux Portugais. On essaie de l’expliquer et de lui donner un sens, mais on n’obtient qu’une idée approximative de ce mot. La saudade ne s’explique pas. Elle se vit, entre autres, par le fado.
(Belmira Perpétua)


----------



## mistik (14 Février 2015)

--> Le fado est un genre musical portugais qui prend la forme d'un chant mélancolique généralement accompagné par des instruments à cordes pincées


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2015)

Accores de pin : c'est pas ce que j'aurais choisi pour radouber cette ce galion


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2015)

Petite erreur de clavier et trop tard pour éditer --> lire :

Accores de pin : c'est pas ce que j'aurais choisi pour radouber ce galion


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Ce gallion est trop vieux pour repartir sur les mers


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Les mères des maires peuvent aussi avoir été maires près de la mer


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> La mer ,Qu'on voit danser le long des golfes clairs ,À des reflets d'argent


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> L'argent attire moins que l'or


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> L'origine du monde  est un tableau de nu féminin réalisé par Gustave Courbet en 1866. Il s'agit d'une huile de toile de 46 cm par 55 cm, exposée au musée d'Orsay


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Le musée d'Orsay est situé à l'emplacement du palais d'Orsay ... d'où son nom ... fut édifié à partir de 1810, qui accueille en 1840 le Conseil d'Etat au rez-de-chaussée puis en 1842 la Cour des comptes au premier étage


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Au premier étage se trouve 3 chambres et une petite salle de bain avec bidet


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Bidet Jacques est un professeur émérite et directeur de recherches (Sophiapol) à l'Université de Paris-Ouest et membre du Conseil Scientifique d'Attac


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Attac est une organisation altermondialiste


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Altermondialiste, Pierre critiquait notamment le libéralisme économique


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Economiquement , cette personne âgée arrive a joindre les deux bouts


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Deux bouquins tous les deux intitulés "_Suicide, mode d'emploi_" furent achetés par Pierre et Jérémy en 1982 qui purent mettre à profit leur lecture en se donnant la mort par l'absorption d'un mélange de médicaments


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> un mélange de médicaments  et c'est l'intoxication médicamenteuse qui peut atteindre tous les systèmes du corps humain


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

Le _cor_ humainement est aussi proche du _rut _de l'_élan_ que d'une relation sexuelle tarifée à la mode de _Dodo la Saumure_ telle qu'expliquée à la _barre_ d'un tribunal


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Un tribunal ou cour est un lieu où est rendue la justice. C'est là que les personnes en conflit viennent chercher la justice et celles qui n'ont pas respecté la loi sont jugées


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Son juge et son avocat se mirent d'accord pour résoudre à l'amiable ce différend


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Ce différend qui opposait les copropriétaires de cette belle résidence est enfin fini , et tout le monde va reprendre sa vie normalement


----------



## rabisse (15 Février 2015)

Norma le mensonge romanesque sur le bûcher de l'occupation romaine.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Romaine et belle brune, cette fille faisait tourner la tête de tous les hommes


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Les hommes faisaient la queue devant le fleuriste hier pour la Saint Valentin


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> La Saint Valentin plus un jour soit ce 15 février, le jurassien est parti faire sa marche de 20 km tout seul comme un grand dans la neige et le froid ... c'est un bon gars courageux ! ^^


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Courageux , je le suis pour aller marcher tous les matins


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Tous les matins on se lève mais l'on ne sait pas comment l'on se couche ... si l'on se couche le soir venu ... serions-nous encore en vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Vie comme tu le sent , ne t'occupe pas des autres


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Autrement habillée, elle aurait été plus belle au mariage de sa meilleure amie


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

--> Sa meilleure amie ?? Non c'est une véritable concurrente qui reve de prendre sa place dans son lit


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Son lit accueillait tant des femmes que des hommes, en fait il aimait les deux sexes


----------



## rabisse (15 Février 2015)

Deux, c'est ce que ne démontre pas la somme de un plus un.


----------



## mistik (15 Février 2015)

--> Deux un plus un font trois. Mais deux croissants et un pain au chocolat ne font rien de plus que deux croissants et un pain au chocolat


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

-->Chocolat Suisse , c'est le meilleur


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2015)

--> Le meilleur c'est le _chieur_


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2015)

Le mâle heur, c'est la scie : eurythmie du va-et-vient


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

--> Viens, je t'emmène ,Où le soleil le soir va se reposer .J'ai tell'ment fermé les yeux ,J'ai tell'ment rêvé ,Que j'y suis arrivée


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2015)

--> Arriver à y voir dans une mare de brouillard relève du défi pour un "humain non augmenté"


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2015)

Un nu? Mais, _Nono_, gomme antérieurement cette feuille de vigne !


----------



## mistik (16 Février 2015)

--> Sept feuilles de vigne pour cacher son sexe protubérant


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

--> son sexe protubérant reste un mystère et attire la curiosité des voisines et des ses collègues de son centre de rééducation


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2015)

----------------------






Entre eux deux : _Ray_ et _Duc_ assis, _Honorine_ lorgnait pensivement le peintre


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2015)

--> Le pain très chaud qui faisait un bruit très caractéristique nous donnait l'impression d'être vivant et nous salivions d'avance à l'idée de le manger ce midi accompagnant l'excellent repas dominical comme savait le faire notre mère véritable cordon bleu


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

--> Bleu est la couleur du ciel ce matin dans le Jura , les touristes peuvent profiter des pistes de ski et boire un bon vin chaud en térrasse


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2015)

--> En terrassant le dragon, _Mistik_ libéra la princesse _Miss Tique_ qui sommeillait en lui


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2015)

En lui passant de la crème dans le dos, il s'aperçut qu'elle était plate comme une limande


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2015)

Quel été ! Pelade, con! Mue. _Nellie_, m'en démange l'échine pire que d'un érésipèle


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2015)

--> Un nerf est si pelé qu'il faillit le fendre d'un coup d'un seul


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2015)

Un seul posteur capilotractant de type macomaniac suffit, plus de logorrhée conduirait à l'indigestion


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

l'indigestion , je l'ai depuis que nous avons mangé dans ce restaurant de fruits de mer


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2015)

Merde alors, mais je ne me rappelle pas avoir mangé des fruits de mer


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2015)

Les fruits de mer, j'adore les manger, surtout les scampis flambés


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

--> Flambés , je n'aime que les gambas au whisky


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2015)

--> Du whisky pour flamber un banquier, en faire un bon barbecue redonne de la couleur à ses clients participant au festin


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

--> Participant au festin de mon entreprise , je me retrouve avec des personnes que je déteste  , mais je dois faire bonne figure


----------



## mistik (17 Février 2015)

--> Bonn figurait la capitale de la République fédérale d'Allemagne de 1949 à 1990 et depuis 1999 elle a un statut de _ville fédérale _ce qui est unique en Allemagne


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2015)

_Anna _: le magnétisme rendit l'_Allemand_ à cette hystérique pucelle


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

-->  cette hystérique pucelle crie au feu sur la place du vieux marché a Rouen


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Roues en feu, le char du Pharaon traversa le champ de bataille en ayant remporté encore une fois la victoire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2015)

Victoire, criait Lucienne devant son joli miroir


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> Son joli miroir de courtoisie s'allume dans sa belle voiture de fabrication Française


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Française, belle de nuit, elle travaillait dur pour gagner de quoi nourrir ses deux enfants ainsi que ses parents indigents


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> ses parents indigents profitent d'elle depuis qu'elle est majeur


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2015)

majeur, aussi appelé médius ou également  le _honteux_ en ancien français, car on l'introduit parfois dans un vagin ou un anus


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> Un anus *,*en anatomie, est l'orifice terminal du tube digestif. Sa principale fonction est d'évacuer périodiquement les résidus de la digestion.


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> La digestion fut difficile et il dut se reposer trois jours pour s'en remettre


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> Remettre ma démission pour une faute que je n'est pas commise ?


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Comme mise à un endroit si vite oublié, le petit Hector tel un écureuil cherchait de partout sa boîte de chocolat offert par ses grands-parents


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> ses grands-parents m'invitent assez souvent le week end


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Le week-end ils partent souvent marcher dans les Alpes de Haute Provence


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> Les Alpes-de-Haute-Provence sont un département français de la région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur.


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2015)

La région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, dispose depuis mai 2013 de données régionales et bénéficie d’une extension de l’échantillon régional dans le cadre de l’enquête INSEE-IVQ


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Yves, culotté comme pas possible malgré son visage ingrat osa draguer cette jolie fille jusqu'à réussir à la mettre dans son lit


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> Dans son lit , il n'a pas réussi a satisfaire cette jolie fille


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Une jolie fille regardait avec une pointe de déception marcher ce jeune homme qui tenait dans sa main droite un bouquet de roses pour sa promise


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> Sa promise est déjà dans les bras d'un autre bel homme bien plus agé qu'elle


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Hélène était prête à tout pour attirer le regard de cet homme dans la force de l'âge qu'elle convoitait depuis plusieurs mois


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> depuis plusieurs mois son regard était aussi attiré par cette belle femme brune


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Yves, culotté comme pas possible malgré son visage ingrat osa draguer cette jolie fille jusqu'à réussir à la mettre dans son lit


Lit Berthe et moi, en route pour une aventure échevelée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2015)

Avant tout rèche _Ève _elle est - vendeuse de roses épineuse


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Epineuse était cette question posée par cet étudiant en licence de robotique appliquée à la médecine gériatrique


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

-->  La médecine gériatrique est la médecine des personnes âgées. La gérontologie désigne l'étude du vieillissement dans toutes ses dimensions, notamment sociale, économique,culturelle , médicale, démographique, psychologique et anthropologique.


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Entre ô Paul, logiquement tu devrais pouvoir ressortir par la même porte


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

--> la même porte ne s'ouvre pas toujours dans le même sens


----------



## mistik (18 Février 2015)

--> Sans même y penser, Jacques trouva un passage vers les profondeurs de l'infiniment petit


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2015)

L'Amphi n'aimante peu, 'tit, les amateurs de l'air libre


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

--> Libre , je suis un homme libre crie Patrick McGoohan dans sa lotus seven


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

--> _Seven_,  que de sang versé dans ce film !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

--> Ce film est un vrai navet


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

La navette est une plante de la famille des Crucifères, voisine du colza, cultivée pour ses graines oléagineuses


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

Ses graines oléagineuses viennent des plantes cultivées pour ses graines ou ses fruits riches en lipides dont on extrait des huiles alimentaires et dont on utilise les résidus de l'extraction dans l'alimentation du bétail .


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

--> Du gros bétail, des chevaux, des esclaves voilà ce qu'il nous fallait coloniser durablement ce pays


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

-- > Ce pays est en danger , nous devons nous battre pour le garder libre


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

--> Libre était Clotilde lorsqu'elle s'amouracha de son bandit Corse


----------



## Berthold (19 Février 2015)

De son banc, dico resserré contre elle, crayon prêt dans la poche, elle attendait l'ouverture du kiosque ; aujourd'hui, c'était décidé, elle s'attaquerait aux "force 7", ceux dont les grilles n'ont pas de cases noires.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

--> _Noires sont les galaxies_ est une série télévisée Française en quatre épisodes


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

--> Quatre épisodes pour cette série fantastique ... de science fiction


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

--> De science fiction , cette série a deux balles n'a que le nom , tout cela pour voir juste un robot


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

Un robot Nao de Aldebaran Robotics réservé aux Universités et à leurs étudiants en science coûte 12300 € avec 1200€ par an de contrat de maintenance ou 3000€ pour 3ans


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

--> 3000€ pour 3ans pour un contrat de maintenance ? a ce tarif , le déplacement des techniciens sur site doit être en supplément tout comme l'hébergement et la nourriture


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

--> La nourriture terrestre est-elle moins extra que la nourriture extra-terrestre ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2015)

"Extra-queue" : là, nous ris-tu, _rex_ terre-à-terre, si t'éreinte ton sujet?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

--> Ton sujet de conversation est très intérréssant et a le mérite d'être clair et précis


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

--> Précis, Coulibaly était en train de régler le minutage de la bombe pour qu'elle explose lors du passage du cortège présidentiel


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

-->  lors du passage du cortège présidentiel le 22 Novembre 1963 sur Dealey Plaza , John F. Kennedy fut mortellement blessé par des tirs d'arme à feu


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

--> _A feu et à sang_ est un film de Budd Boetticher avec Audie Murphy, Beverly Tyler


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

--> Beverly Tyler a été cantonnée au rôle de l’éternel faire-valoir de stars hollywoodiennes qui attiraient sur elles le feu des projecteurs, en la laissant dans l’ombre


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

--> Sans l'ombre d'un doute cet homme était tombé amoureux de son meilleur ami


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

-->  Son meilleur ami qui aime sa femme le rejette comme une vieille chaussette


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

--> Chaussettes trouées et godasses avec des semelles usées étaient le lot quotidien de _La Grande Armée_


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

--> _La Grande Armée est aussi une belle brasserie a quelques pas de l'Arc de Triomphe_


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

--> Triomphe des Allemands défilant à Paris devant ces Français incapables d'arrêter leur avancée et ayant accepté leur ignominieuse défaite


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2015)

Telles rient, gnome, mies rieuses des fées t'aguichant dans les bois sonores


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2015)

L'époisse honore le sens olfactif, elle ne l'agresse pas, jeune bouffeur de hamburger !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)

--> hamburger ou jambon beurre ?


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

--> "Au jambon beurre le sandwich et une bière blonde" maugréa le Commissaire Maigret à travers sa Pipe


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)

--> Sa Pipe à base de bruyère vient directement de Saint Claude


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

--> Claude avec des Seins gros comme des barriques à huile ! ... il fallait bien prêter attention de ne pas recevoir un mauvais coup dans le visage lorsque l'on commandait nos bières


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)

--> Nos bieres sont les meilleures du monde s'écrit cette serveuse dans une taverne bavaroise


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

--> La taverne bavaroise où se déroula le putsch de la Brasserie ou putsch de Munich qui demeure une tentative de prise du pouvoir par la force en Bavière menée par Adolf Hitler dirigeant du NSDAP


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)

-->NSDAP souvent dénommé simplement Parti nazi est apparu au début de la République de Weimar, le NSDAP fut la seule force politique autorisée dans le Reich entre juillet 1933 et la fin de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale en Mai 1945. Le parti fut alors déclaré illégal et ses représentants arrêtés et jugés au procès de Nuremberg.


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

--> Le procès de Nuremberg est un procès organisé par les vainqueurs de l'Allemagne nazie, du 20 novembre 1945 au 10 octobre 1946. Le tribunal a été créé à Londres, le 8 août 1945. 24 personnalités nazies sont alors jugées et accusées de crimes contre la paix, crimes de guerre et surtout de crimes contre l'humanité. Les juges furent des Français, des Américains, des Anglais et des Soviétiques.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2015)

Des "_Fers en C_", des "_Amers ri Caïns_", des "_En glaise_" et des "S_ots vits étiques_" : quel dire ira-t-il sans rire ?


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2015)

--> Sans rire, penses-tu comme Houellebecq dans son roman "Soumission" que Hollande va être réélu ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

Hollande va être réelu ? c'est sure ? mais que va devenir la France ?


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2015)

--> La France restera toujours la France, on s'en est toujours sorti même en ayant perdu la guerre face aux nazis en 1940 on a fait partie des vainqueurs à la fin de la guerre !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

--> _*La Guerre des boutons*_ est une Comédie Française d'Yves Robert ,d'après le roman éponyme d'un écrivain Franc-contois


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

--> _La Guerre des boutons_ est une Comédie Française d'Yves Robert ,d'après le roman éponyme d'un écrivain Franc-contois


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

--> _La Guerre des boutons_ est une Comédie Française d'Yves Robert ,d'après le roman éponyme d'un écrivain Franc-contois


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2015)

_Éponine_, d'eux n'écrie, vain, _Franck _(qu'on toise) : «_Vous êtes si jolie !_» - car la barque s'éloigne


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2015)

--> La barque s'éloigne avec a son bord , ses deux enfin heureux de partir a la pèche avec leur Père


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2015)

La pêche avait couleur percale et la peau soyeuse d'une jouvencelle


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2015)

Jouvencelle est une très belle piste de ski dans le Jura


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2015)

Ceux qui - _Dan_ le jure - abordent tout schuss cette descente vont finir par casser du bois


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2015)

--> Casser du bois par un temps pareil c'est une chose mais il faut encore le ranger dans le garage après


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2015)

Après, le jus pris rapidement une couleur vieux rose. Il s'assit. Il se mit calmement à vomir par la bouche et le nez. L'entrejambe de son pantalon prit, lui aussi, la couleur étrange du jus oxydé.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2015)

_Dus-je eu? Oh! que si..._ - déblatère _Cri-Cri_, grammaticalement confondu par un conflit moral


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

--> Moral a zéro en ce moment , il faut que je parte en vacances


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2015)

Vacances j'oublies tout, folie légère, j'm'envoie en l'air ...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

--> J'm'envoie en l'air ça c'est super , surtout avec une superbe nenette


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2015)

Surtout a vécu. Ne sut pair benêt n'étouper qu'à la diable la coiffe des ruches


----------



## rabisse (27 Février 2015)

Des rues chuintent les ambulances, feuillages et branches d'antennes, lune dans le ciel.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2015)

L'une, _Dan_, le sciait longitudinalement à coups de griffes, l'autre lui pompait littéralement la moëlle des os


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2015)

--> Os os au secours , cette maison est en feu


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2015)

Mais on est tant, _Phœbe_, à croire ouïr les Bois résonner dans la nuit des échos de ta chasse


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2015)

--> Ta chasse d'eau fuit encore , il va falloir trouver un plombier


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2015)

Ver. Un plomb y est. Je n'ai plus qu'à immerger le fil et garder la canne tendue à l'horizontale : assis sur mon pliant, j'aurais tout du pêcheur à la ligne un dimanche matin


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2015)

Dimanche matin , je ne suis pas allé a la pêche , je suis rester a la maison avec ce temps de chien


----------



## rabisse (2 Mars 2015)

Vexe tant de chien, finit toujours par courir.


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2015)

--> Courir vite très vite fut la seule solution pour échapper à cette meute de loups


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2015)

Ah ! ces _te... me... te..._ De l'ouvrir avec cette meuf, c'est comme de faire s'affonter deux soldats de plomb dans un champ-clos minuscule


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2015)

Minuscules petits pois dans mon assiette, perdus dans les abysses


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2015)

--> Habits, ces étoffes légères et soyeuses qui dessinent si joliment le corps


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

--> Le corps humain n'est pas parfait


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2015)

--> Parfaite était cette déesse au dos en écaille


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2015)

_D._ est sado. _Ann_ n'est qu'_aïe_. Le plaisir de l'un étant le plaisir de l'autre, leur union suit la règle de l'égalité. Dis, _P'a _- c'est pas ce que revendiquent les Féministes?


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2015)

L'effet mini se termine assez vite, rien à voir avec l'effet maxi qui dure des heures.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

--> Des heures que je te téléphone sans que tu réponde , que fais tu de tes journées ?


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2015)

Jour né et date de décés ne coincident que rarement.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

Rarement les gens connaissent la date de leur mort


----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2015)

Mor Aodoù-an; Côtes d'Armor & an dud; les Costarmoricains...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

--> Ricains , et s'ils n'etaient  pas la ous seriez tous en Germany ,A parler de je ne sais quoi, A saluer je ne sais qui


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2015)

--> Je ne sais qui a appelé la police mais ce que je sais c'est que toute la journée les enquêteurs étaient dans l'immeuble en train de rechercher l'insaisissable Passe-muraille


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

Passe muraille  règne sur fort boyard


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

--> Boy, artiste de _génie sans bouillir_ et grand amateur de _femmes, Lete_ du Népal


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2015)

_Hamlet_ - du «n'est_pas», l'«est» diffère-t-il si dramatiquement ? Voilà la question


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

La question n'a pas encore été posée


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2015)

Posez devant mon diaphgramme


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Mon  diaphgramme est en latex et me sert de contraception


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

--> Contre à sept sont-ils gagnants à la fin du jeu ?


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2015)

Fin du "Je", parlons maintenant de "Môà".


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

--> "Moi je" ! ... je suis entouré de "moi je" !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

je ne comprend pas ou tu veux en venir


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

--> En veine : hirondelles dans le ciel le printemps et le soleil


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2015)

_Anne_ - elle sommeille alors que je devance l'aube


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

--> L'aube est une robe blanche liturgique qui n'a aucune ressemblance avec le kilt écossais ou les cosses que l'épouse portant une robe s'occupe et encore moins avec la noblesse de robe


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2015)

_inspiré de l'Anneau d'Invisibilité de Gygès_

L'Anneau blesse, d'héros bée, l'âme ingénue du berger


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

Berger blanc ou vin du Jura pour l'aperitif ?


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2015)

l'apéritif c'est toute la journée


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

La journée , je travail et pas le temps de boire l'apéro


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2015)

Déboire : la paire aux valets s'est fait coiffer par la paire aux dames


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

--> Aux Dames de France est une ancienne chaine de grands magasins


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2015)

Grand'ma a zingué toute la hauteur de porte. Grand'pa depuis couche dehors avec les poules & les chats.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

--> les chats ne font pas des chiens


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2015)

Pas d'èche. Rien. La dèche. Allez ! ce coin de steak surgelé découpé dans cette publicité _Picard_  feintera bien son poisson autant qu'un homme... philosophe le pêcheur du dimanche


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Dimanche , c'est le jour du seigneur


----------



## -GF- (8 Mars 2015)

Seigneur des anneaux , viens ici


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

--> ici ou la bas , c'est la même chose


----------



## -GF- (8 Mars 2015)

Chose dite , chose faite !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

--> Faite un effort , nous sommes Dimanche levez vous


----------



## -GF- (8 Mars 2015)

Vous êtes sérieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

--> Sérieux , la vie n'est pas une plaisanterie


----------



## -GF- (8 Mars 2015)

Plaisenterie ou pas , je ne le ferai pas !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

--> pas de quoi en faire un fromage , surtout dans le Jura


----------



## -GF- (8 Mars 2015)

Jura , la meilleure région pour le ski


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Le ski devient de moins en moins abordable avec la hausse des tarifs des forfaits


----------



## -GF- (8 Mars 2015)

Les forfaits sont avantageux


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2015)

Honte, _Ava_ ! En t'agenouillant sur ce prie-Dieu au premier rang, le tableau de ta poupe intercepte l'autel du Seigneur


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

--> Seigneur, bénis ce repas, ceux qui l'ont préparé, et procure du pain à ceux qui n'en ont pas


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2015)

_Dupin_ - À ski, _Nanon_ ! Paladins de l'Alpe, partons tracer nos erres sans frein dans cette si blanche page


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

--> Pages jaunes se réfèrent à un annuaire téléphonique des entreprises, organisé par catégorie, plutôt que par ordre alphabétique de noms d'entreprises et dans lequel la publicité est vendue


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2015)

Pub licite - _Ève_ endure l'intermède en débarrassant la litière des merdes de son chat avec le sentiment du devoir accompli


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2015)

A Conplis, l'atmosphère est humide


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

--> Humide est cette contrée inconnue que nos vaillants soldats ont récemment conquis


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2015)

Conquis pue ou comme disait la comique concupiscent


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

--> Cons, culs pissent en regardant au loin un vol de gerfauts


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2015)

Voldeger Faust, butcher, bds . 12 Elk Vogt Charles H. ,(Chas. H. Vogt & Son), r. 28 Volek Volek Josef Frankenstein.


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2015)

Voldeger Faust, butcher, bds . 12 Elk Vogt Charles H. ,(Chas. H. Vogt & Son), r. 28 Volek Volek Josef Frankenstein.


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2015)

Voldeger Faust, butcher, bds . 12 Elk Vogt Charles H. ,(Chas. H. Vogt & Son), r. 28 Volek Volek Josef Frankenstein.


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2015)

rabisse a dit:


> Voldeger Faust, butcher, bds . 12 Elk Vogt Charles H. ,(Chas. H. Vogt & Son), r. 28 Volek Volek Josef Frankenstein.


Frankenstein avait une petite mine, mais une grosse haleine.


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2015)

Alêne perçant le cuir du forum, puis cousu par le fil de la discussion en une publication pour trois parutions.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2015)

Trois parts, uh... Si on coupait la tarte en quatre - à main levée ce serait plus facile, non?


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2015)

Ils n'ont pas d'alibi et leur passé, leur mauvaise réputation, en ont fait des coupables parfaits !


----------



## rabisse (12 Mars 2015)

Fée découpa, bleu parfait, dans l'aube liturgique du matin, l'aurore des trouvères.


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Des trous verts apparaissaient souvent dans ses songes ... il est vrai que cet astronome au pouce vert et chasseur de trous noirs est un passionné de jardinage


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

--> un passionné de jardinage comme toi doit savoir entretenir son jardin


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Son jardinage terminé, Etienne s'en alla cueillir des mûres sauvages


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

--> Sauvages , ses femmes mures sont de vraies cougars


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Le cougar, puma ou encore dénommé lion des montagnes est un félidé


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

--> un félidé est un mammifère carnivore


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Carnivore est le lutin assis dans le jardin qui les nuits de pleine lune se réveille pour dévorer des humains


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

--> Des humains qui tuent des gens pour rien , c'est pas des humains


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Humains étaient Hitler, Staline, Ben Laden, ils n'en furent pas moins des monstres faisant massacrer pour certains d'entre eux des millions d'hommes et de femmes


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

--> Femmes des années 80, Moins Colombine qu'Arlequin, Sachant pianoter sur la gamme Qui va du grand sourire aux larmes


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> L'arme atomique ne pourra résoudre "la question islamiste" à moins de taper sur les financeurs de "la cause islamiste" à savoir le Qatar, les Emirats arabes Unis ou l'Arabie saoudite


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2015)

Oula!... _Rabisse _a ourdi tapisserie d'aube bleue où le déclin du jour a fait croître les ombres


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2015)

"Hombre de Mundo" conclut Sancho en montrant son ombre. "Mundo de las sombras" se lamentait Javier Don Quichotte.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

--> _Don Quichotte de la Manche_ ou _L'Ingénieux Noble Don Quichotte de la Manche_ ,est un roman écrit par Michel de Cervantes et publié à Madrid


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> Madrid est la capitale de l'Espagne mais aussi la plus grande ville espagnole


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

--> Espagnole d'origine cette femme danse le flamenco


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> Flammes ! ... encore responsables de cette famille décimées au cours de leur sommeil


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

--> Leur sommeil est un état naturel récurrent de perte de conscience ,accompagnée d'une diminution progressive du tonus musculaire, survenant à intervalles réguliers et dont le rôle est encore mal connu. L'alternance veille-sommeil correspond à l'un des cycles fondamentaux chez les animaux


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> Les animaux humains sont les pires qui existent sur Terre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

--> Sur terre , nous ne sommes pas grand chose


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> Des chausse-trapes étaient semées sur une partie de la route devant ainsi arrêter les chevaux tirant la voiture lors de _l'attentat de la rue Saint-Nicaise_ permettant ainsi de lancer une espèce d'obus de quinze livres qui serait jeté dans la voiture


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2015)

Vois-tu! Regarde! N'as-tu jamais rien admiré.


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> Admiré de tous ce jeune homme très savant allait découvrir dans les 20 ans à venir des vaccins qui devaient délivrer l'humanité de toutes les plus graves maladies


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2015)

Gras vœu : mâle adipeux, montre-toi de taille


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

--> taille toi de la avant que je m'énerve


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2015)

--> Je m'énerve en me levant, je gesticule toute la journée et je peine à m'endormir


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2015)

Jour. Neige. Peins, amant ! - D'ores miroite ici le paysage intact


----------



## GnuLinux (15 Mars 2015)

intact cette architecture , elle n’a pas bougée malgré le poids des années , on peut affirmer que c’est un hapax


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

--> Un hapax désigne généralement un mot qui n'a qu'une seule occurrence dans la littérature


----------



## GnuLinux (15 Mars 2015)

littérature j’adore , ils ont même adapter les incontournables en Bd


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> En BD je redécouvre tout l'univers *tintinophile*


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2015)

'tain Tino file encore en douce par les bois et les guérets en nous dépouillant de nos attraits.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> A traire les vaches on finit par obtenir du lait même si les vaches folles violettes volent et sont immédiatement détectées par les radars militaires ... trop sophistiqués suisses


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2015)

Sophie Stique essuie ce sophisme injurieux par une caresse du doigt sur le bord de ses yeux.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

--> Ses yeux brillent lorsque je suis face a elle , son regard est profond et ses pupilles se dilatent en ma présence


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> Ma présence illumine tout ce qui m'entoure, je guéris de la maladie des écrouelles, je suis très pieu


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

Je suis très pieu , j'adore mon lit surtout le dimanche


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2015)

Le dimanche, au sortir du lit, pieu me chaut que ce pâle et pieux ecclésiaste, en homélie d'office dominical nous menace d'un ardent pal.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2015)

Dent pâle, avec des reflets opalins : c'est la canine du vampire...


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> Vampire ? Non il n'y en a pas encore au Pal qui est un parc d'attractions en région Rhône-Alpes Auvergne dans le département de l'Allier


----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2015)

Le départ te ment, de là lier fermement l'infortuné jusqu'à l'arrivée.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> L'arrivée du dopé _maillot jaune_ Lance Amstrong était _couru_ d'avance si je puis me permettre cette blagounette


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2015)

Cette blague : où n'est-elle pas fourrée encore? soliloque _Sherlock_ en raclant le fourneau de sa pipe


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2015)

De sapes hype, ce type s'habille hyper arty.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

--> _Arty Show_ fut une émission vedette aux Etats-Unis, les francophones qui ont le pouce _vert_ auront compris la subtilité


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2015)

Onc on prie là-sus, pt'it. Lis tes répons à voix haute en même temps que les autres...


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2015)

Tanks, les autres en avaient, plein l'horizon.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

--> l'horizon  ou talbot horizon ,Elle obtient le trophée européen de la voiture de l'année en 1979, mais est victime du contexte économique morose.les ventes diminuent régulièrement, jusqu'à sa condamnation définitive, d'abord en France en 1985


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> En 1985, le 1er septembre exactement fut retrouvée l'épave du Titanic par le sieur Robert Ballard


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

--> Robert Ballard est un scientifique maritime, officier de l’United States Navy


----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2015)

Oh fait chier! De l'unie, Ted s'tate. Né, Virginie est-elle vraiment sa fille?


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> Sa fille Lucie était une nana très attirante aux seins lourds à la taille fine mais aussi blonde comme le blé et aux yeux bleus comme la profondeur de  l'océan


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

--> L'océan , *océan* est souvent défini, en géographie , comme une vaste étendue d'eau salée. En fait, il s'agit plutôt d'un volume, dont l'eau est en permanence renouvelée par des courants marins


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> Marins, soldats et gendarmes ratissaient tout ce secteur de la base navale secrète survolée en fin de journée par dix drones


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2015)

Née par _Diderot_, nommée _Marie-Angélique _: le philosophe vendit sa bibliothèque pour la doter. Ah! cette fille - elle valait son pesant de livres...


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2015)

Et le Valais, son pesant de livres sterling valait.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Valait mieux pas le chatouiller ce videur avec sa carrure imposante


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2015)

--> Imposante était cette armoire que nous devions déménager pour le compte d'un antiquaire


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

--> un antiquaire du marché aux puces de Saint Ouen m'en a proposé une belle somme d'argent


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2015)

--> L'art, gentilhomme vous n'y entendez absolument rien !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2015)

_Ach so..._ Lu, m'en ris : hin ! se désopile ce sot


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2015)

--> Ce saut d'un sot ne mérite pas qu'il soit validé par l'apposition d'un sceau


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

--> Un sot avait pour mission de faire parvenir le sceau d'un seigneur à son roi.Il le mit dans un seau et partit à cheval. Le cheval fit un saut et les trois ( le sot +le sceau + le seau) tombèrent .


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2015)

Ah Solum !...En rien ces dés, aux piles se soustrairont.

Bon... méchamment toasted...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2015)

Hein! Céder au pileux ce sou très rond? Ah non alors - je ne fais l'aumône qu'aux glabres...


----------



## rabisse (19 Mars 2015)

Jeune falot mène qu'au glas... Bree  J'en frémis!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

--> Jean fremit de peur en voyant son ombre dans le coin de cette rue obscure


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2015)

--> Obscure est ta pensée jeune Padawan, résiste au côté obscur de la force


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

--> Le force  centrifuge  nom courant mais "abusif" de l'*effet centrifuge*, est un cas particulier de force fictive qui apparaît en physique dans le contexte de l'étude du mouvement des objets dans des référentiels non inertiels. L'effet ressenti est dû aux mouvements de rotation de ces référentiels et se traduit par une tendance à éloigner les corps du centre de rotation. C'est, par exemple, la sensation d'éjection d'un voyageur dans un véhicule qui effectue un virage


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2015)

Effet qui tue un vit ras : giration des valseuses au manège de la mort


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

--> La mort nous prend toujours par surprise elle n'imprime jamais de carte d'invitation et pour ce qui est des signes avant-coureurs, l'être humain malgré toute son intelligence ne les ressent pas car la mort ne le touche qu'une fois pas le temps pour lui de s'y préparer


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2015)

--> preparer a l avance ses funérailles , c'est bien , cela évite a la famille des soucis supplémentaires


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

--> Heures supplémentaires non payées et non récupérées, 42 heures travaillées mais payées 35 heures, retraite à 68 ans, médicaments et médecine non remboursés, TIPP à 90%, les Français vont devoir faire de durs sacrifices pour rattraper les âneries des 30 années passées


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2015)

--> passées les bornes y'a plus de limites


----------



## Old Timer (20 Mars 2015)

Des limes mites et pourquoi pas des mouches à scie?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2015)

Quoi ? Pas des mous châssis ! L'anti-gravité : les formes doivent donner l'impression d'être courbées jusqu'au point de rupture par la poussée intime des substances ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2015)

--> des substances chimiques, comme le LSD, peuvent perturber la perception visuelle


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2015)

Si on vise _ouèlle_, on peut souffler un grain de riz dans l'esgourde du pion - dit _Toto_ en pointant le tube du stylo


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2015)

--> Stylo a bille est un outil servant à écrire, plus spécifiquement un stylo  proche d'un crayon dans la forme et la dimension.Les stylos-bille possèdent une réserve interne d'encre visqueuse qui est étalée sur le papier lors de l'écriture par l'intermédiaire d'une petite bille (en général entre 0,7 et 1 millimètre de diamètre) qui est mise en rotation par friction sur un support ; l'encre sèche presque immédiatement après le contact avec le papier .


----------



## rabisse (23 Mars 2015)

Stylo tant va à la marge, qu'à la fin il se casse.
Toast d'habitude...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2015)

_Marj'_ - je cale à finir ce casse-croûte. Ces harengs sont si saurs et ce saucisson si sec...


----------



## rabisse (24 Mars 2015)

Charançons si essorés ! Ces sceaux-ci sont si séculaires! L'empreinte des balanins en est le cachet.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

Le cachet que m'a prescrit le médecin de donne des  nausées


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2015)

parce qu'_arc_ si _Mède_

Après ce cri, le _Mède_ scinde d'ondaine osée ce papegai


----------



## rabisse (25 Mars 2015)

Mes dessins de don d'Eynau, c'est pas peu gai.
_Dites, avez-vous remarqué les heures de publication de macomaniac..._


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2015)

Mais des seins de dondon haussés, _P'a_, peu guéable a l'air cette vague...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2015)

--> Cette vague , Quel surfeur à la recherche de vagues toujours plus grosses n'a pas rêvé de glisser sur les tubes immaculés et mousseux de la célèbre côte nord d'Hawaii


----------



## rabisse (25 Mars 2015)

HawaïOahuHeiau PU'U MahuKAA' TCHA... Eh beeh..... à tes souhaits.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2015)

L'ai-je bien descendu?

Eh! _Béa_ - tes 'sous émergent quand tu descends cet escalier


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Cet escalier dans ce phare n'en finit jamais , il faut de bonnes jambes pour atteindre le sommet


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2015)

Pour atteindre le sommet, il suffit de mettre plein gaz


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2015)

Gaspacho et consorts, vivement cet été pour se rafraîchir le palais


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

--> Le palais du Louvre est un ancien palais royal situé à Paris sur la rive droite de la Seine, entre le jardin des Tuileries et l'église Saint-Germain -l'Auxerrois


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2015)

Les gueux, _Lise_, s'ingèrent maints lots que ces rois dédaignèrent


----------



## rabisse (27 Mars 2015)

Que c'est roide, des niais rentabilisent.


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2015)

--> Rentabiliser mes actions grâce à un PEA qui serait géré par ma banque ... ça ne me dit rien qui vaille


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

--> vaille que vaille, - Le monde n'est que franche moutonnaille

" Jean de la fontaine"


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2015)

--> Des *moutons* ... aïe encore des radars !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

--> des radars sont le long de ma route c'est une pompe a fric


----------



## mistik (27 Mars 2015)

--> Africains apeurés assoiffés et affamés suite à la traversée de la Méditerranée en bateau arrivaient enfin en Italie


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2015)

Oh! _Harry_ vêtant fin _Annie..._ _Thalie_ a dû servir de conseillère à ce parvenu : le résultat est à se rouler par terre


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2015)

--> Terre brûlée au vent des landes de pierre autour des lacs,c'est pour les vivants Un peu d'enfer, le Connemara.


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

--> Conne et marrante, cette fille me plaît beaucoup


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2015)

-->ette fille me plaît beaucoup , mais c'est ma collègue dur boulot , comment l'aborder ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

--> Aux abord des villes, il y a beaucoup trop de panneaux publicitaires


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2015)

Honni soit qui mâle y pense

Ah ! nos pubis lisses... Y taire la végétation spontanée, c'est comme soumettre au rasoir de la censure le tableau de l'«_Origine du Monde_» - s'insurge la _Femen_ (qui a des _lettres_)


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> Des lettres écrites par des enfants et ce à chaque fin d'année sont envoyées au secrétariat du Père Noël


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

--Noël commémore chaque année la naissance de Jésus de Nazareth.


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> La NASA retournera un jour sur la Lune avant le grand voyage vers Mars


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

--> Mars un coup de barre et ça repart


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> Repartant plus au nord le Paquebot se dirigeait sans le savoir droit devant un _U-boat _


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

--> Un U-Boat est un sous marin Allemand des deux guerres mondiales


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> La mondialisation à son terme créera toujours plus de robots en contrepartie de moins de boulot pour les humains


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

--> Les humains vivront-ils un jour sur une autre planète ?


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> Sur une autre planète par exemple du type exoplanète, les humains vivront et ensuite ils se feront la guerre entre eux puis finiront par se souvenir d'où ils viennent pour revenir attaquer la Terre, c'est de toute manière en ce domaine que l'humanité excelle


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

--> Excel est un logiciel tableur  développée et distribuée par Microsoft.


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> Microsoft en 1997 par l'entremise de Bill Gates a permis à Steve Jobs de relever la tête d'Apple en apportant 150 000 000 $ et en promettant de continuer à développer les produits de la suite Office pour Mac


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2015)

Essuie tôt, fils, pour ma collation matinale, cette toile cirée tachée de vinasse


----------



## rabisse (30 Mars 2015)

C'est toi le Sir et ta chènevis n'a, selon toi, d'autre utilité que de te faire rire pour ce qu'on appelle la pêche au coup.


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2015)

--> Au couteau, _Jack l'éventreur_ s'adonnait bien volontiers sur de pauvres prostituées londoniennes


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2015)

Volons, tiers sûrs de pot, vrais pros ! Si tués, l'on donne aux hyènes nos os d'aviateurs gisant dans la savane


----------



## rabisse (31 Mars 2015)

Avis à Théurgiste: "Entend là! Ça va! Ne me coupe pas la parole quand je t'interromps!"


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

--> Je t'interromprai dès que je sentirai que l'avion risque de décrocher


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2015)

Un coup de dés jamais n'abolira le hasard

La vie : on rit - ce que deux dés crochés ensemble sortent de 00 à 66 jamais n'abolit de désirs


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Deux désirs de la Princesse doivent être exaucés au mieux : terminer la réfection du palais princier et maintenir en esclavage son peuple


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

--> Son peuple supporte aisément son malheur quand le gouvernement a l'art de le lui cacher


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Cacheras-tu le soleil de ma vie encore aussi longtemps !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

--> Longtemps, longtemps, longtemps ,après que les poètes ont disparu , leurs chansons courent encore dans les rues


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Les rues sont sales depuis que les équipes d'éboueurs ont décidé d'entamer une grève illimitée


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

--> Une grève illimitée perturbe plusieurs antennes de Radio France


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Franchement je ne crois pas que l'on aurait à entrer en conflit ouvert avec la Russie, en effet bien au contraire il serait préférable de rester amicaux avec les Russes de sorte à faire front au Daesh et combattre en Syrie avec leur appuis plutôt que d'affronter la Russie, le Daesh et nos ennemis de l'intérieur (les cellules dormantes djihadistes)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

--> les cellules dormantes djihadistes dorment elles vraiment ?


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Vraiment je crois qu'il sera un jour champion du monde du saut en élastique fabriqué à base de brettelles de pantalon


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

--> pantalon a patte d elephant j'adore


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Adorable cet enfant, comment s'appelle-t-il ?


----------



## rabisse (1 Avril 2015)

Comment ça?... Pelletisateur pour neige carbonique?... ... pour grand-mère?... répétez s'il vous plaît... ... hein? .... Pour MA grand mère?... ... Allô... Allô.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> A l'eau, à l'eau, tout notre projet est tombé à l'eau ! ... je suis très triste ainsi que l'ensemble de l'équipe responsable dudit projet


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Projet qui n'aboutit pas comme beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2015)

Pro, _Jenkins_ a l'outil pas combo : coupe-choux à l'ancienne, aiguisé sur cuir, apte à couper le cheveu en quatre


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2015)

--> Quatre roues motrices sur ma dernière voiture un régale a conduire sous la neige


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2015)

Neige : Alcaloïde extrait des feuilles de coca, utilisé en médecine comme analgésique et anesthésique local, dont l’usage prolongé comme stupéfiant aboutit à une toxicomanie grave.


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2015)

--> Gravement malade, ce jeune pilote décida d'emmener ses congénères directement au cimetière en plantant son avion contre une montagne ... durant la descente il répétait dans sa tête "pour l'instant tout va bien, pour l'instant tout va bien" ... jusqu'au crash final


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2015)

Finalement ,c'est une fille dit cet homme a ses collègues


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2015)

Fine _Allemande_, sais-tu - _Neville_ dit. Ces tomes : ah! c'est collé. Guillochées, même, les tranches après dorure


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Avril 2015)

Dort, hure, tais toi et cesse de grogner
On se tait, quand on est décapité


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)

--> _Décapité il le fut en place de Grève pour crime de parricide_


----------



## rabisse (3 Avril 2015)

Crie Médée par ici des argonautes se sont enfuis.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Avril 2015)

Ce son en fûts, y sent pas bon ; l'a fermenté, c'est sûr.


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2015)

--> C'est sûr, il ment comme jamais il ne l'avait fait jusqu'à présent


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)

Présent a l'appel , ce gamin aide son copain  et le couvre


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2015)

--> Le cou vraisemblablement désolidarisé du corps du martien allait être dévoré par l'esprit Mi-stik mi raison qui doit être avalé comme un bonbon acidulé


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Avril 2015)

Bonbonnes assidues, les grosses sœurs Gudule ne manquent pas un concert des Worlds Apart où elles secouent frénétiquement leurs énormes bourrelets devant les stars aux torses épilés.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2015)

Laisse, _Tarz'_, aux taures ces pis laids - dit _Jane_. Je ne prends de bain qu'en pur lait d'ânesses


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Avril 2015)

Kampur : les damnés se sont donnés rendez-vous dans ce triste coin du Népal, après qu'ils ont été chassés de Katmandou par les moines.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2015)

--> les moines tibétain a l'origine n'avaient pas de domicile fixe sauf durant la saison des pluies ; plus tard ils commencèrent à s'installer dans des monastères de manière à mieux intégrer leurs pratiques


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2015)

--> Pratiquement il me reste 40 ans à vivre avant de continuer ma vie dans l'au-delà ... ou pas ...


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Avril 2015)

L'eau de la Oupa, où, enfant, je pêchais le brochet dans les plaines russes avec Igor, mon précepteur Casaque, avait une étrange odeur de chocolat.


----------



## mistik (5 Avril 2015)

--> "Deux chocolats bien chauds garçon !" demanda le grand-père du petit nicolas à la terrasse du café Saint Antoine


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2015)

Ah! ce ducat fait cinq, tante... Toi, n'ergote pas : tu n'auras pas un sequin de plus - morigène la _Générale_


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Avril 2015)

Mort, y gêne, l'âgé. Né râleur, de son vivant, c'était déjà pas terrible, mais là, tout raide dans le canapé du salon depuis une semaine, y plombe encore plus l'ambiance : on peut pas penser à l'évacuer, ce vieux décédé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2015)

Penser à l'évacuer, ce vieux des CD. Il n'a pas encore compris que l'avenir est à la dématérialisation des supports musicaux.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Avril 2015)

Des suppos ? Rrrrhh... Muse, icône du poète, tu m'inspires tant de génie, mais là, du potage aux suppos, pour la finale de TopChef, cette recette n'est pas raisonnable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2015)

Réseau N. A. B. L. E., ou réseau Non Accrédité par le Bureau des Licences Éclectiques. Encore une fantaisie générée par la bureaucratie d'Ankh-Morpork…


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2015)

--> Ankh-Morpork est la plus grande et la plus fameuse ville du Disque-monde, est située dans les plaines de Sto , sur le premier continent.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Le premier continent aperçu avec ce nouveau galion fut celui africain


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2015)

Ô gars, lis ! «_On fut seul. Oui. Ah! frits qu'infimes poissons eussent été bienvenus dans ces ténèbres..._» - C'est quoi, ça? Un soliloque de _Gollum_?


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Avril 2015)

Un sol, îlot que deux gaules, où mon mon œil s'était arrêté, ornaient, brillant au soleil, en attendant leur pêche : cette pêche ce sera moi, bien content de quitter mon canot de naufragé pour cette île du Pacifique certainement habitée par quelque Crusoé.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> Crusoe serait le premier processeur universel. Une sorte de clone intelligent, capable de fonctionner à la demande comme un processeur intel ou autre, sous n'importe quel système d'exploitation.


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> Exploitation, exploration tout est une question de point de vue.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> La vue est un sens permettant de percevoir des éléments matériels, des couleurs et des formes à l'aide des yeux


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> yeux plus gros que le ventre


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Le ventre est le deuxième cerveau


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

-->  cerveau droit ou cerveau gauche ?


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Gauche était cet homme


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> Cet homme est nul en politique


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> En politique c'était un as


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> As des as avec Jean Paul Belmondo


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Belmondo est un très bon acteur Français


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> acteur de série Z


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> z comme zorro


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Zorro et le Z en oubliant le "Français" de mistik ! ^^


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> Mistik n'avait qu'a pas éditer son message après la réponse. ^^


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Cette réponse à courroucé mistik qui quand même n'est pas très fier de ce qu'il a fait ! ^^


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> il a fait la réponse la plus rapide


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> En compte je retiens que notre jurassien a envoyé paître la Miss Tique


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> tic tac toe


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> bon ben on arrête de me zapper, c'est bientôt fini ... oui ?


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> oui je ne t'ai pas zappé ^^


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> Zappé est un jeu d'enfants avec une bonne télécommande


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Je ne compte sur plus rien, je baisse les bras


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> bras qui m'en tombent


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> En tombant sur mon double je devint comme troublé devant tant de beauté


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

---> devant tant de beauté ,je reste muet


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> muet ou sourd, tous les gouts sont dans la nature


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> La nature est rarement muette


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> muette , cette pipelette n'a jamais su garder un secret


----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)

--> secret qui n'était pas un secret. -->[ ]


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Un secret doit être scrupuleusement conservé et ignoré des oreilles indiscrètes


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Avril 2015)

Des os rayent un disque retouché ensuite par l'artisan : c'est ainsi que l'homme de Neandertal fabrique ces jolis bijoux.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Ces jolis bijoux houbi lawal de Cheb Zahouani


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> Cheb Zahouani est un chanteur de Raï


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Raille-moi encore une fois et je fais sauter le ciboulot


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

--> le ciboulot vient de ciboule , un petit oignon


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Avril 2015)

Indécis ? Boule, un peu Tito, ni honteux ni fier, n'était pas le plus courageux des dictateurs de la ferme, mais que Geoges m'en soit témoin, je ne le crois pas indécis.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> Inde et Cisjordanie réunis pour discuter ensemble de l'avenir de l'eau


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2015)

Dis, c' cul, _Théanne_, semble de lave. Mire : de l'origine, un symbole


----------



## matacao (7 Avril 2015)

--> Sain bol est un restaurant à Montréal


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2015)

--> Mon réalisme me fait désespérer


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2015)

Hé! Des zées se pairent effrontément dans l'eau violette


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Avril 2015)

Love ! Io ! Let's go ! C'est vraiment n'importe quoi, tes SMS.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2015)

--> Tes SMS  , je n'y comprend rien a ton langage


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2015)

Aton, lent âge pour un dieu éphémère, petite main et long bras de lumiére.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2015)

--> Deux lumières valent mieux qu'une lorsqu'il s'agit de résoudre un problème très délicat pour nos chères petites têtes blondes


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2015)

Chère : peu. _Tite_ tète belons. De bien piètres agapes


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2015)

Blonde, Debbie, un pied, trois gars peu vivants, ne comprenait pas, chère assistante,  que ça faisait quatre macchabées, et pas trois, sur lesquels il fallait enquêter, dont un qu'il allait falloir reconstituer.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

-->reconstituer la scene de crime avec ce dangereux psychopathe n'était pas une mince affaire


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2015)

--> Affairiste ... donc sans scrupule ... il se mit à vider tous les bas de laine des mémés du quartier


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

des mémés du quartier Saint Denis en grève ?


----------



## momo-fr (9 Avril 2015)

Grève de plaisanterie, tu vas morfler mon pneu !


----------



## matacao (9 Avril 2015)

--> Pneu crevé ? Normal ! Qui roule en Renault, rentre à vélo ! ^^


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

--> à vélo a Paris on dépasse les taxis


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2015)

L'Etat, que s'il existait pas, et ben, y aurait pas d'impôts.


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2015)

--> Daim, peau d'âne et chaussures en croco voilà comment se déguisait le julot des prostituées de Barbès en 1970


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2015)

Tu aides _Barbe_, eh! _Han_ dis? - ce ne faisant (soit sans dire) qu'_en tout bien tout honneur_...


----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2015)

Honneur et déshonneur habillent l'homme lorsque les choses simples deviennent compliquées…


----------



## rabisse (10 Avril 2015)

Deux vies? haines qu'on plient? qu'est donc l'empathie?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2015)

Complies. Quête : dons. L'âme pâtira moins au Purgatoire - suppute la dévote


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2015)

--> D'un dévot à la Vulgate qui demande qu'on le crucifie en latin


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Avril 2015)

On le cru. S'y fiant, la tintinnabulante fée clochette et moi pénétrâmes dans le terrier du chat Azraël qui nous avait invités pour le thé : je sortis précipitamment sans la fée qui se fit croquer d'un coup de mâchoire.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2015)

Ça sent la chair fraîche...

Croc ! et d'un qu'ou deux, _Mâche_Hoir_ l'Ogre éclaircit les rangs des marmots


----------



## rabisse (11 Avril 2015)

hé Claire, si Lerand démarre... moteur et couche bousue, on le laisse baragouiner.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Avril 2015)

Laid, ce Barack ? Oui, n'évoque  pas d'excuse idiote, Castro : tu vas lui serrer la main, et pis c'est tout.


----------



## matacao (11 Avril 2015)

--> Tout est question de talent.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2015)

Tous tes «_Qu'est-ce?_» t'y ont, de ta langue, engourdi le bout


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

--> Le Bouddha n'est pas vénéré comme un Dieu, ou comme un saint, mais comme le sage ultime, comme la personnification de l'Eveil


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2015)

--> Le laid veille sur ses os même s'il sait que Lucy à un bout d'os de babouin !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2015)

Sec, _Lu_ scia un bout d'ode de _Bab _où indu lui parut le mètre


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

--> Le metre a ruban est très pratique pour le bricolage


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2015)

--> Le bricolage est une des activités favorites des Français et commence même à le devenir pour certaines Françaises


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

--> Certaines Françaises veulent vivre en Suisse


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2015)

Si certaines Françaises veulent _vit sans suivre_,

Le vit vous rend _Sue_ hystérique


----------



## rabisse (13 Avril 2015)

Le vive hourd en suie y s'tarit, que de sa cheminée, le bistre soit enlevé.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

--> Enlevé par son père , cette jeune femme n'est pas certaine de revoir sa mère


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2015)

--> Sa mère boit en regardant la mer noire qui lui fait penser à sa merde noire qu'elle côtoie chaque jour


----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)

--> Chaque jour de cet très long hiver.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

--> hivernale sont les températures dans le Jura


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2015)

--> Le Jura ne peut pas faire le poids face aux stations des deux Savoie ou encore des Pyrénées


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)

--> Des Pyrénées , je connais que le chien


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2015)

--> Le Chien jaune est un roman policier de Georges Simenon


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2015)

Et un ! Rôôô _man_ - _Paul_ ici est, de jeu : "hors-jeu". Ci menons-nous à la marque ...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

--> La marque que j'ai sur ma jambe est due a une opération d'un tibia


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)

--> Tibi a mangé allégrement six poulets sans claquer d'argent.


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2015)

--> Argent, or, bijoux précieux et tableaux de maîtres se trouvaient mélangés dans des coffres ou sur des étagères répartis un peu partout dans cette mine de sel dont l'entrée avait été condamnée par de gros blocs de pierre sur ordre du Reichsführer-SS Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

--> Himmler était ma voisine de chambre et j'ai toujours regretter de ne pas l'avoir attiré dans ma chambre de bonne


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2015)

--> "Deux bonnes à besogner" s'écria le vicomte ... "bon dieu vive l'amour ancillaire !" renchérit le duc


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2015)

Donne-lui tout de même à boire - dit mon père...

Mourant-ci, l'errant chérit l'aide du cantonnier qui lui passe sa gourde de gnôle


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2015)

"Pas ça... !" gourd Dédé nie haut. le gel toutefois lui pèle bien le jonc.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

--> lui pèle bien le jonc ,Comme au baillis du Limousin ,Qu'on a fendu un beau matin


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2015)

--> Mâtiné était ce chiot que personne ne voulait excepté la petite Julie qui aimait bien ce petit bâtard


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2015)

Hé mais, _Bi_, _Heinz_ peut-il bât tarer alors que l'_Aliboron_ est déjà tout harnaché?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

--> Harnaché dans mon parachute , je me prépare pour mon bapteme en chute libre


----------



## rabisse (16 Avril 2015)

Baaaaah ! T'aimes Enchû Li ? Breeee ! M'fait froid dans le dos !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

--> Le dos me fait toujours souffrir avec cette hernie discale


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2015)

Que cet hère n'y dise qu'alambiquées calembredaines où l'hypothèse prolifère


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2015)

_OuLiPo_ : t'es ze_pro, _Li_, fait _Raymond Queneau _ à _François Le Lionnais_


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

--> François Le Lionnais est un ingénieur chimiste mathématicien.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2015)

Mah t'es ma 'ti c'ien, un bon p'tit cani'f,  hein mon zouzou.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2015)

Canif fin, _mons_, ou sous-main à rabat? propose l'antiquaire au chaland


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2015)

--> Challans est le chef-lieu de canton de la Vendée dans le Marais breton


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2015)

--> Le Marais breton est une _zone géographique humide_ située au bord de l'océan Atlantique


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2015)

Six tués au bordel... Oh, c'est en attelant tiques et poux par milliers que le cocher du Roi vient d'inventer le carrosse sans chevaux...  Ma mie, étranges nouvelles, dans le journal :  aller voir les dames avec des véhicules sans émission de crottin, c'est bien, mais si pour s'y faire occire...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2015)

Doublon


----------



## rabisse (19 Avril 2015)

Doux blond doré ne vois-tu rien venir _« Je ne vois rien que l'héro qui poudroie, et l'entérite qui verdoie. »_


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2015)

--> Verdoie et poudroie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2015)

Ver d'oie et pou de roi : le petit nourrit le grand, le grand nourrit le petit


----------



## rabisse (20 Avril 2015)

L(_a_) grand(_e_) noue rit, le petit ru itou, tout rigole.


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2015)

--> Une rigole est une incision linéaire naturelle dans le sol, causée par le ruissellement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2015)

Elle damne le seul qu'osait (parle _Ruiz_) ! Elle ment, _Dan_ : le sol qu'aux zées par le _Ruiz_ seulement fut jeté, le fut sans mots - _vé!_


----------



## rabisse (21 Avril 2015)

Seul m'en fus jeter le fût, sans mauvais remords, du fusil dans le puits.
Après avoir tiré par le canon à travers toi.


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2015)

--> Toi à Rome et moi à Constantinople serons les nouveaux Empereurs du monde connu


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2015)

On l'hait, nous, vos "_sans peur heur_" - _Dumont_. Deux cons nus batifolant dans un jardin : c'est la panacée?


----------



## rabisse (22 Avril 2015)

Déco nue, bâti fol. Lent dans un jardin, c'est là ! Pan assez! Cesse donc de souffler dans ton flutiau.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2015)

--> Ton flûtiau je le troquerai bien volontiers contre le trou de ver de Lorentz à masse négative que je pourrai franchir dans les deux sens


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Avril 2015)

Laide sangsue, suce ce sang si suave, sirop suintant de ces tissus septiques.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2015)

_Sue_ : Ave - sire ossu ! Au temps de _Séthi_, sucer, p'tit, queues ressortit des us ancillaires


----------



## rabisse (23 Avril 2015)

En six... Laires!... 
D'accord et vous?
En 9 letttres... Cascacons !


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Avril 2015)

L'hêtre casse. Qu'a conçu comme meilleurs matériaux ce constructeur de casques à cons, qu'on sait très sensibles du crâne ?


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2015)

--> Crânes-tu souvent lorsqu'il y a de jolies filles dans la rue en jupe hyper courte, aux seins lourds et à la chevelure blonde comme les champs de blés ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Avril 2015)

"Homme léchant deux belettes (scène de chasse)" : ben, vu le nom de ses tableaux, on est content que ce peintre soit pas figuratif.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2015)

On naît con. T'encaisses peines. Te reçois paf! figue aux ratiches. Te dis : demain ça le fera


----------



## rabisse (24 Avril 2015)

Teddy, de maints S_alve Ragina_ repoussa la tentation: "_Salve, Ragina, mater misericordiae. Vita, dulcedo et spes nostra, salve."
( je fus scout, j'en entends encore la mélodie)


_


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Avril 2015)

Mais l'eau,dis, quand elle est bénite, elle prend un goût spécial ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2015)

--> un goût spécial ? le vin du Jura a surtout une odeur particulière facilement perceptible même sans être un nez


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Avril 2015)

Père, ce p'tit bleu m'aime. Sens, étreins, n'aie pas peur, mon cœur, comme il palpite, quand je pense à ta jeune recrue.


----------



## mistik (24 Avril 2015)

--> Recruté dans la plasturgie à ses 20 ans, il reprit ses études et finit chirurgien plasticien à ses 35 ans


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2015)

Ah ces _trans_... Seins qu'en silicone poussés sous les yeux des passants


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2015)

Saoule et iodée, pas sans une certaine confusion, l'huître au vin blanc est partagée entre une euphorie alcoolisée et une crainte légitime de l'avenir.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

--> _L'Avenir_ était un journal quotidien Français dont le premier numéro parut le 16 Octobre 1830. Ce journal défendait les idéaux du catholicisme libéral.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2015)

Quatre au lit ? Si ? S'émeut l'ibère alors peu habitué aux orgies dont est friande sa future épouse, une chaude andalouse.


----------



## rabisse (25 Avril 2015)

Chaux dans dalle, Ouzou en gosier ! Les deux en pente, ça gueule...


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2015)

Agueu le petit pépère, bouh, que t'es trognon !


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2015)

--> "Trognon ? Non je dirais grognon est l'adolescent qui est un être tout de même parfois tout aussi affligeant qu'affligé, mais dont on se demande toujours ce qui l'afflige le plus : sa propre existence ou celle des autres" dixit Bigdidou


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2015)

Encaissement de fouilles

Et que si, _Stan_ : sous _celle_ des os te redis que si. Bigue ! Dis - doucement pendant la levée...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2015)

Dans l'ale veritas, moi je dis. Ben oui, pourquoi la vérité elle serait que dans le vin ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2015)

--> Vingt temps que j'attend ce moment de retrouvailles pour connaitre la vérité


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2015)

--> La vérité est dans le vin


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2015)

L'avait ri, té! hééé... - _Dan_ : _leu_ vainement tente de manger les trois petits cochons


----------



## rabisse (27 Avril 2015)

Démanger l'étroite petite coche, on peut se gratter ou après tout, déboire.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2015)

--> De déboires, sa vie en était remplie


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2015)

--> Remplie cette bonbonne de gaz  peut être dangereuse


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2015)

--> Dangereuse était cette donzelle qui aimait au sens propre du terme _clouer au lit _ses amants et c'était du saignant !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2015)

--> Saignant pour moi l'entrecôte


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2015)

--> L'entrée côté droit, c'est-à-dire l'entrée de service était également celle utilisée pour faire pénétrer les filles de petite vertu dont le comte raffolait


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2015)

--> Le conte raffolait du sang de ses victimes


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2015)

Le comte, dit le Conte, a perdu le compte de ses victimes

Le compteur affolé : du "cent deux" ! C'est _Vic_, timonier givré, qui barre sans ris au portant le grand catamaran


----------



## rabisse (28 Avril 2015)

Bars? Cent !!  rit au port, tant... _Leg_ rend: " 'Ça ! t'a marrant c'mec là qu'même qu'c'est pô possib... incroyab'"


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2015)

--> Incroyable de voir tous ces patriotes de 1914 qui partirent le cœur joyeux vers une mort certaine


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2015)

--> Certaine personne sont moche


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2015)

«Serre tes nœuds, Père !» - sonne son mot chagrin, à la fille de ce vieux dégoûtant


----------



## rabisse (30 Avril 2015)

D'égouts; tant de refoulements, de grilles, de remontées et de débouchages à faire. Dégoûts de tant de bouches et de rats.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

--> Des rats dégoûtant venait de sortir des égoûts


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2015)

--> Des égoutiers parcours la ville de paris sans jamais voir le jour et ils vivent sept ans de moins que les autres ouvriers.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

--> Ouvriers de tous les pays unissez-vous et virez les élus qui profitent un peu trop de leurs indemnités pendant que vous trimez avant d'être vous-même remplacés par des robots


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2015)

Mais me rends plats ces _pards_ : des robes ocellées sans faux plis ! Ce _Nemrod_ a le pied tendre à la descente de lit...


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

--> Deux lits ... ce bourgeois avait une maison pour sa femme et un appartement pour sa jeune maîtresse au demeurant fort jolie et donc deux lits !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

--> deux lits jumeaux pour la mort du couple ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

--> Du couple j'en ai gardé comme souvenir que ce jugement de divorce !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

--> Divorce a l'amiable ou divorce par consentement mutuel est le plus rapide et le plus pratiqué des divorces existant en droit français


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mai 2015)

Deux rois feront en ces lieux un roi de trop : il faut en décapiter un.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

--> Intraitable était ce petit chieur à lunettes, aux chaussures bleues marines et à la sacoche rouge fluo


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mai 2015)

Je fluoroélastomérise n'importe quel bracelet pour pas cher.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

--> Chercher la petite bête, l'Anglais _Nit Pick _aimait ça ce corniaud


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2015)

L'_Ann_ gueulait : ni te piquer _Mess _(ah! ce corps...), ni obtenir d'excuses - je veux t'arracher d'abord les yeux, sale garce


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2015)

--> Gare ce véhicule du côté-ci de la rue, nous surveillerons mieux les brigands


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2015)

Un Chien Andalou

Yeux ronds -  mi-œufs : laids bris, gangue de blanc qui coule, jaune crevé


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2015)

--> "Crevez-le ce salopard" cria l'anarchiste français Jules Joseph Bonnot à ses complices


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2015)

J'osai : Fait beau, non? Ah! c'est con... Plie ce pépin, _Jeanne_, notre déjeuner sur l'herbe - nous le ferons sur le tapis


----------



## rabisse (4 Mai 2015)

Sur le tas, pis la pile, ramassis d'agrégat sur l'amas, monceaux en meules et tout le bazar du capharnaüm.


----------



## iBakarorea (4 Mai 2015)

Le capharnaüm de ma chambre rend ma mère hystérique


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2015)

_Ambre_ rama. Mer, hisse tes ricochantes lames - qu'on se marre


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2015)

--> On se marre toujours mieux entre copains de beuverie


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2015)

Oh! Plein de bœufs... Vœu : rissolez-nous-en une entrecôte


----------



## rabisse (6 Mai 2015)

Ris sot... laine ou_ zanune_ entre côte, maille à l'endroit, maille à partir.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2015)

--> A partir de demain je rase gratis !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2015)

Ha! _Part'_ - tire... Deux. Deux. Main. Jeu ! RAS. Gratinée cette partie


----------



## rabisse (7 Mai 2015)

Maingeras gras ti ? N'est cette part ti ? Te sieds ti ? N'aimes point ?


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2015)

--> Point rond dans un rond-point un point c'est tout


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2015)

--> tout ça pour ça


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2015)

Tous happent, ours - ah! les goinfres...


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2015)

--> Les goinfres avaient dévoré tous les gâteaux du papy gâteux


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2015)

Ouh! Les gars... Tôt, du Pape, y gâtent la bénédiction _Urbi et Orbi_ en taggant de caricatures géantes le sol de la place du Vatican


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Mai 2015)

Peu lasse ? Duh ! Va-t-y canner enfin cette vieille carne ? Faudrait qu'y se décide à décéder, le sénile, que j'puisse être enfin veuve.


----------



## rabisse (8 Mai 2015)

Voeux véritables du profès perpétuel; pauvreté & obéissance du conversio morum. Pour la chasteté... omnes dimittitur.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2015)

--> Omnes dimittitur ... qui abicit disciplinam despicit animam suam qui adquiescit increpationibus possessor est cordi


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

--> cordialement est elle la formule de politesse la plus utilisée ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2015)

_«Paul_ (lit _Tess_) _l'a plu..._» - Zut ! Il lisait des _sms_ a longueur de journée pour écorcher le Français de la sorte ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Mai 2015)

Chez le franc c'est: " De là sort !" te dis-je, le franc bord est dans l'eau.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

--> l'eau , je ne l'utilise qu'avec l'aperitif a base d'anis


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Mai 2015)

D'anis faut-il prononcer le s ? Oui, sinon la comptine de mon papa pour apprendre les voyelles dans l'ordre est incompréhensible : j'aime l'ananas, me disait nénesse, avec de l'anis, quand j'y trouve un os, j'me le fourre dans... tralalala.


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2015)

Le four d'entr'…, ah la la, là je coince, je ne sais plus… d'entrée de gamme ? Je n'en veux pas, je veux du bon, du luxe !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

--> dulux  est une très bonne peinture disponible dans beaucoup de magasin de bricolage


----------



## rabisse (9 Mai 2015)

tralala lala lala c'est quoi ces us.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

--C'est quoi cet ustensile , me demande ma femme a la foire de Paris en regardant les stands du concours Lepine


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2015)

À la Foire de Paris, l'on trouve de beaux ustensiles

Ardent - lestes, tendues, con court les pines


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

--> Les pines ,un stylo made in Jura fabriquer près de chez moi


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2015)

Rhaaa ! Fab' briques et prés, deux chais, _Mo_ : avec un peu d'huile de coude, un petit coin d'_Eden_ rural


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2015)

Des daines ruent. Ralentis, les fais pas filer


----------



## rabisse (13 Mai 2015)

Lait fait pas fi, lait frais pas trait.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2015)

--> trait pour trait , il ressemble a son père


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2015)

--> Son père disait toujours "tralala" lorsqu'il se moquait de Toto


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2015)

Ahlàlà! _Laure - _ce qu'ils s'aiment... OK ! D'eux tôt torchons les reliefs de la bringue : cette salle est sens dessus dessous


----------



## rabisse (14 Mai 2015)

Salescent de sudessous est un agréable village de mon univers à moi.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Mai 2015)

une salle sans dessus dessous se présente comme 4 murs


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2015)

--> Quatre murs entouraient Bob l'éponge qui s'épongeait le visage tremblant de ne pouvoir s'évader de sa cellule de la santé sans l'aide de ses potes de l'extérieur


----------



## rabisse (14 Mai 2015)

Despote de l'ex, t'es rieur, attends que je passe la barricade.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2015)

Ah ! _Temps _: que jeu... Pas seul. Là-bas, ris qu'à demain la si neuve Aube


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2015)

La scie neuve a Uber permet de tailler le bois très rapidement sans trop d'effort


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2015)

À pis dûment, cent taureaux d'_Hereford _- la vache !


----------



## rabisse (16 Mai 2015)

Erre fort, là va, chemine et perd toi, comment sinon, mettre la main sur soi.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2015)

Sur soie , la peinture n'est pas difficile à apprendre mais nécessite du matériel spécifique.


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2015)

--> Un matériel spécifique était requis pour réparer cette voiture des années 1910


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2015)

Eux voient hures des ânes, hé ! dix... Neuf sans discussion dans ce pré, mais l'autre où est-il ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2015)

--> Où est-il encore passé ce péquenot qui nous la joue fine ? Je vais le dégommer façon puzzle


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2015)

Joue, _'Fine_ ! Jeu. Le dé. Go ! M'efface. On pèse les chances... _Alea jacta est !_


----------



## rabisse (18 Mai 2015)

Allez à Jacques, t'as estimé que c'était sain par le train, mais le billet... en composte-t-elle ne serait-ce que le crédencial?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2015)

--> Le credencial est un document qui vous certifie un pèlerin bona fide, et qui vous donne accès aux refuges en Espagne.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2015)

_Jane_, et ce pagne - il vient? Vite, ou je pousse le cri qui met la jungle en transes...


----------



## rabisse (19 Mai 2015)

Geint gland, transmet mes honneurs aux cœurs et aux grelots.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

--> Au gré de l'eau, je découvre les paysages fantastiques de la Russie éternelle


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2015)

--> éternelle est la mort , peu importe quand elle commence


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

--> Elle commence sérieusement à m'énerver cette pucelle écervelée !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2015)

_Hervé_, c'est épucé. Les cerfs veulent ébattre à leur guise


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2015)

--> Guise est une commune française, située dans le département de l'Aisne en région Picardie


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2015)

"Pie" car dit ma voisine, je reconnais son blanc et noir joli pelage


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2015)

--> Pelage de Granit est un matou gris clair avec des taches plus foncées et aux yeux bleus sombres.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2015)

Fonce hé ! hé ! Ose-y ! Humbles sont braves, n'ayant rien à perdre mais tout à gagner


----------



## rabisse (21 Mai 2015)

Pére Dremet met tout à gars... gnnné... va ! Pédro file !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2015)

--> file dans ta chambre , dit cette mère a son fils en pleure


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mai 2015)

Pleurottes, aussi bonnes que les Amanites


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2015)

Les Amanites, sont un genre de champignons qui comprend un peu plus de 550 espèces


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2015)

--> Espèce de tête de congre !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2015)

_S.P.C.D.T._ êtes deux cons grognons [_S_i _P_arler _C_'est _D_ire _T_out] - se récrie l'ami de l'acronyme


----------



## rabisse (22 Mai 2015)

l'accroc ni me sied, ni te plait.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2015)

(La queue roque) _Nîmes_ si est, n'y theu plaindras de trouver nul pour t'embarquer


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

--> en barque et sans rames au milieu du lac , ce pécheur ne faisait pas le malin


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2015)

Ma ligne de pêche est crochée au fond, dans les goémons


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2015)

Off/On, _Dan_ - l'aigue : haut / émonctoire clos : bas


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2015)

Otez montoirs - que l'on bataille pour enfourcher ces haridelles


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2015)

Harry ! D'elles, je n'ai aucune nouvelle : ni de ta sœur, ni de ta femme…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

ta femme , ta femme il n'y en a pas deux comme elle


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2015)

--> Comme elle, je descends du singe et toi tout comme moi !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

-->toi tout comme moi c'est kiff kiff bourricot


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2015)

--> Bourrique ôte-toi de mon chemin !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

--> Mon chemin est privé , tu n'a aucun droit de passer par ici


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2015)

--> Pars, ici tu n'as aucun avenir


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

--> avenir ,quel avenir pour les jeunes ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2015)

Aveu niera ? Quel hâve nie repos ? Où l'ai-je nié ? - Vivent les vacances !


----------



## rabisse (25 Mai 2015)

Vif vent leva quand ce froid front s'éloigna.


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2015)

--> S'éloigna progressivement devant lui le spectre du chômage


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2015)

--> du chômage en baisse ? malgré les déclarations optimistes du couple exécutif, trois Français sur quatre ne voient pas la situation sur le front de l'emploi s'améliorer d'ici la fin du quinquennat de François Hollande.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2015)

Quinquet n'y a de franc : soit. - Ho ! l'endormi... faudrait quand même voir à garder les yeux en face des trous


----------



## rabisse (26 Mai 2015)

"Gare des Lézieux" en fa, c'est des troubadours? 
Non c'est un trou vert.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2015)

Trois "bade-ours" n'ont sept entr'ouverts, mais bel et bien six ronds de flan


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2015)

Si _Ron_ deux flanque dans le filet à répétition, des balles - il va perdre son engagement


----------



## rabisse (29 Mai 2015)

En gars je mens, en fille c'est pire.


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2015)

--> Pire est de dire la vérité à sa femme quand on la trompe


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2015)

--> La trompe de l'éléphant est l’organe le plus remarquable ! C’est le nez et la main , elle est très sensible, actionnée par des dizaines de muscles à son extrémité et pourvue d’un organe très innervé


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2015)

Hin et Hervé sont dans un bateau, l'un se penche pour pêcher et l'autre tombe à l'eau, qui reste le capitaine de pédalo ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2015)

_Capite_, hein_ _? Deux "P", "D"... Allo ? Quelle homophobie ? - Homophonie !


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2015)

Oh! Mots faux nient la lumière pour l'apparence, prennent la proie par l'ombre !


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2015)

--> L'ombre n'existe que parce qu'il y a de la lumière ailleurs ^^


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

--> Ailleurs c'est comme ici


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2015)

Aïe ! Heurt sec. Oh miss - s'il vous plaisait... L'application de vos blanches mains soulagerait ce pauvre membre endolori


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2015)

Pauvrement Brando, Laure, Isabelle piétinent le sable sec de la plage déserte


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

--> le sable sec de la plage déserte de Normandie est idéal pour la pratique du char a voile


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2015)

--> Voilée la femme qui dérobe sa beauté à l'homme qui la croise ne lui plaît guère


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2015)

Il a croix, ce _Nell_ - oui : plaie guérie continue de démanger


----------



## rabisse (1 Juin 2015)

Pléguer rit, Conti nue. Deux déments, germains par alliance, cousin à la mode de Bretagne.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2015)

_«Ah ! Lame..._» (Ode II, B) _Retends, Nise, l'aussière oh ! si lente la yole_


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2015)

--> La yole est une embarcation légère propulsée quelquefois avec une aviron


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2015)

Aviron deux sans père sonne dent le bas tôt.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2015)

Avis _Ron_ : d'eux, s'en perd son nœud dans le bât - ton protégé. À la première pente, la charge des mulets va se retourner...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2015)

--> Retourner sa veste est une expression naît grâce à Charles-Emmanuel de Savoie, qui voulait à tout prix être Roi, de France ou d'Espagne. Il portait une casaque réversible aux couleurs de chacun des pays, indiquant le camp qu'il défendait .


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2015)

Un dit:"Caen le quand ?... Kill des faons ?... Des ?..."
L'autre:"Maque quoque se di là"


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2015)

Ma q... coque se dilate - se poile le crâne d'œuf


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2015)

D'eux je me souviens pas, en revanche je me rappelle de leur belle Citroën DS 19


----------



## rabisse (4 Juin 2015)

"Six troènes, des haies"dit ce neuf et frais émoulu horticulteur.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2015)

Dix-neuf, hé ? Fraises et moules ? Hu ! Ho ! Ridicule...  - Te rebiffe pas, sot : tu as promis de goûter les gâteaux de _Gaston_


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2015)

-- > Gaston Lagaffe est un personnage de fiction créé par André Franquin dans le magazine de bande dessinée


----------



## rabisse (5 Juin 2015)

Banc de dais si nécessaire, de bois, tissus ou pierre.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2015)

Hé ! ci, n'est-ce hères ? D'eux : bois, _Thys_  uh ! Ou _Pierre_ volera ton tour...


----------



## rabisse (6 Juin 2015)

Pie erre, vole ras, tond, tourne et virevolte.


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2015)

--> Virevoltent les feuilles mortes après le passage de la motocrotte


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2015)

Pas sages, deux lames hautes aux crocs turquoises malmènent les surfeurs


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2015)

Mais ne laisse heurts faire du mal à tes proches, défends-les !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2015)

-->  Les sirènes du port d'Alexandrie , Chantent encore la même mélodie


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2015)

--> La même mélodie résonnait dans ma tête sans fin


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2015)

--> Fin de la journée , enfin du repit


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2015)

Fin, d'eux la joue _René_ en fin - dur épilogue : le dernier ramasse la mise


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2015)

--> La mise a jour de windows est en cours d'exécution me signale ce vieux pc


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2015)

DOUBLONS


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2015)

Ci n'y hale ce vit, _E.P._, c'est débectant ! - glapit l'emballeuse de saucisses


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2015)

Deux sots ci-censés s'encensaient sans c si sensés


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

--> Sens est actuellement la deuxième commune du département de l'Yonne


----------



## rabisse (10 Juin 2015)

HI ho! Ne cesse...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

--> ne cesse de croire en ton avenir


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2015)

--> Ton avenir est devant ton passé et ne fait que croiser ton présent


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

--> present je le suis dans ce forum


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2015)

--> Forum vaut bien agora


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

--> Agora est un petit café  place de la libération a Dijon


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2015)

_Ibères_ assis, on a disjoncté devant cette inadmissible _corrida_


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2015)

Cible corrida, haro contre la mort des taureaux


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2015)

Dette au rot, créance au pet…


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2015)

Sot pet, il n'y a pas de pet idiot, il n'y a que des culs mal séants


----------



## thunderheart (11 Juin 2015)

Ces "Han Han Han" dénotent une activité physique dans la chambre


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2015)

_Dan_, lâche _Ambre_ ! - crie _Maurice_


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2015)

--> Mauricette est un petit pain Alsaciens


----------



## thunderheart (12 Juin 2015)

Alza ciens le faim !
Kof Kof (toussements, râclements de gorge...)
Pardon, j'avais un chat dans la gorge, Elsa tiens le pain


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2015)

Morissey éteint un peu, y peint Al sach sein et son Ben de fils, uniquement de tons rabattus.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2015)

--> Deux thons rabattent une de leur voile sur la poitrine


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2015)

Ton rat bat une d'elles. Le re-voilà, sûr, là (pouah !)... _Terry_, ne te l'ai-je pas dit cent fois ? Je ne veux plus voir cet extrait d'égout  terroriser mes _Persanes_


----------



## rabisse (13 Juin 2015)

tes rots, risée mes péres, ça ne fait aucun doute. Il est possible que la nuit soit plus dure qu'on ne le supposait.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2015)

--> le suppo c'est pas un médicament très agréable a prendre


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2015)

À gré habla pair en dragueur impénitant


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juin 2015)

Un penny, tante Annie, c'est toujours le prix d'une sucette l'anis ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2015)

--> l'anis Coule dans la gorge d'Annie, Elle est au paradis  (SERGE GAINSBOURG)


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Juin 2015)

cette dernière une fois montée si haut , s'en alla d'un pas ravi chercher un nouveau radis


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> cette dernière une fois montée si haut , s'en alla d'un pas ravi chercher un nouveau radis



Je ne vois pas le rapport


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Juin 2015)

ben y'a un sous entendu un brin cochon quand meme ! 
c'est pas sa la règle du jeu ?


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2015)

L'art est que le dû, je le trouve dans le premier message du fil…


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Juin 2015)

ok THX ! j'avais pas compris ^^ je recommence :  

--> au pas , radis en main , le paysan s'en va manger une salade dans un pré


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2015)

Une sale lad danse un prélude au fenil


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2015)

--> Au fenil , on conserve le foin


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2015)

serve le foin à celui qui est assez bête pour en manger


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2015)

--> Manger son pain blanc ou son pain noir, je m'en fous pourvu que je mange du pain !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2015)

--> Du pain en temps de paix est meilleur que du gâteau en temps de guerre  ( proverbe slovaque )


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2015)

Queue du gars tôt entant deux gays rassis : la consommation - c'est pas du gâteau !


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2015)

Ces pas, du gars tôt levé, nous montrent sa démarche hésitante ; il va, de l'évier au frigo, de la chambre au placard, il semble constamment hésiter, bref, il n'est pas réveillé : de plus la cafetière est encore chaude ; nous lui mettrons sitôt la main au collier… Élémentaire, mon cher Watson !


----------



## rabisse (16 Juin 2015)

Elle aimant erre, mon cher. Ouate son coeur de langueur monotone.


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2015)

Mon automne s'orne de sonotone, dans mon automne plus rien ne résonne.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2015)

Mono tonne : «Sors, nœud de...! Son auto, nœud... d'âne !». Mono tonne : «Plus ris, âne...! Raisonne eh ! _Ray_ - sonné...»


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2015)

Arraisonné, le _Ville de Paris_, commandé par le Comte de Grasse, rendit grâce après plus de cinq heures de combat acharné.


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2015)

Peu lu de seins, heurts de con, bâts à chair né, aveugles de naissance.


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2015)

Nez sans sa moustache très courte en dessous, les soldats ne reconnurent pas tout de suite Himmler chef de la SS ce qui lui permit de se suicider en avalant une capsule de cyanure


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2015)

Nirvâna

Cas peu su : le d'eux-ci _Ann_ nue reluque au bain


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2015)

--> Aubin (18 ans) a vite conquis les oreilles de Zazie et de Mika qui se sont empressés de buzzer la prestation du jeune Talent breton


----------



## rabisse (18 Juin 2015)

Tas?... Ambre!
Ton? ... Bah !...Ambré !? t'es con des fois...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2015)

Ta _Ambre_ tomba en braies ? Té ! Qu'ondée fau à grimper rende glissant - que ne le supputa-t-elle ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2015)

-> Elle a les yeux revolver


----------



## rabisse (19 Juin 2015)

Rêve haut l'vert, vers Ronèse.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2015)

_Ray_ vole vers _Véro _n'aise épargnant peu ni prou


----------



## rabisse (20 Juin 2015)

Epars, niant peu ni prouts réfutant, je m'en vais pétant au vent


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2015)

--> Au vent est une expréssion  qui  s'utilise pour situer un objet dans l'espace en indiquant qu'il se trouve du côté d'où souffle le vent, par rapport à un objet servant de référence. Ainsi, l'objet est en amont d'une ligne perpendiculaire au vent passant par l'objet, et reçoit le vent avant l'objet de référence.


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2015)

Oh ! Beuh… J'ai deux raies, faire en ce cas de l'humour facile ne m'atteint pas, je reste coi, quoi !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2015)

Matin. Page. Rai. C'te "_couac-couac_" - ah ! ces oies...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2015)

--> oies sauvages désignait traditionnellement les mercenaires Irlandais qui s’engageaient comme tels dans les armées continentales et formèrent, en France , la brigade irlandaise .


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2015)

Errant francs, seul abri, gars (dit _Roland_) : d'aise chercher le peu qu'offre de pins  l'orée


----------



## rabisse (22 Juin 2015)

Coffre dépeint, l'or rétamé des corniches sculptées, le fer bardé & clouté des renforts, que reste t-il de nos amours.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2015)

Et ce _tilde_ n'ose, à "mourantes", abréger l'_n_ d'un "mourãtes" dont la fin sonne faux par avance


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2015)

Son effort, avaleur d'énergie, lui a tant coûté, qu'il s'effondre, épuisé.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2015)

--> épuisé il tomba dans les bras de morphée


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2015)

Mort fait de mon éternité une certitude.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2015)

Mmm... _Orphée_ de monnaie ternie t'es ?  Uh !.. ne sertis-tu de mots qu'_aboli bibelot d'inanité sonore_ ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2015)

s'honore le sonnet en x de soins sur nos sexes.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2015)

Sonne ores le son «_néant_». "_Nique-ce_" de sots, hein ? - Sûr : noce, excès, carnaval...


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2015)

car navales sont nos existences, d'une rive à l'autre.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

--> L'autre ou autrui ? Un autre moi-même, c'est-à-dire celui qui est à la fois comme moi et autre que moi. Rencontrer autrui, cela suppose donc d'une part la vie en communauté  ; mais d'autre part, comme je ne saurais être moral tout seul, la moralité elle-même suppose la rencontre d'autrui


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2015)

--> D'eau, truie s'en fait une joie d'en boire puis de se rouler dans la mare comme une _mer d’œufs_ frais


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2015)

comment éviter de marcher dedans alors même on vous la glisse carrément sous le soulier...

Commune mère de frémissantes vies, _Thétys_ - laisse _Poséidon_ opposer les vagues à la surface des eaux


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2015)

_Éva_, gars, la surfa. Ceux, des autres, qui ont raté ça - venez demain !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

--> demain est un autre jour


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2015)

Deux mains. Hé ! Ton autre joue - ramène-toi que je te la décore...


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2015)

--> La déco revisitée à la télé ... beurk ... je préfère mon style !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2015)

--> mon style haut en couleur avec un look rose fluo pour la plage


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2015)

Ose, flux, hop ! Ourle à plats jetés l'estran


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2015)

--> L'estran est la partie du littoral située entre les limites extrêmes des plus hautes et des plus basses marées


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2015)

« Aime / Déplu » - ôté "Déplu", bah ! se marrer : c'est un peu comme si on appréciait, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2015)

"Sciions" après "sciait" : n'omets pas de redoubler le "i", fi' - si plus d'un ci est, la scie saute


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2015)

Lassie saute la haie pour retrouver son maitre dans une usine désafectée


----------



## rabisse (1 Juillet 2015)

Une uzi, des affects, t'es prêt pour le nimportnawak.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2015)

-Le n'importe Na Oik est une brasserie dans la ville de Angers


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2015)

--> Dangereux est votre style de vie petit homme pouce toi de là


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2015)

--> Là-haut sur la montagne,l'était un vieux chalet.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2015)

Là ? Oh ! sûr : là monte agnelet. T'es envieux, chat léthargique à l'ombre ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2015)

Qu'a l'_hombre_ à pourfendre des moulins à vent ?


----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2015)

Mou, l'un avance, tandis que dur, l'autre stagne.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2015)

L'hôte resta niaisement bée devant le buste d'_Irène_


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2015)

○‿○


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2015)

Irène , cette femme que j'ai aimé en secret sans que mon grand père le sache , cela reste un secret pour le prêtre que je suis


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2015)

--> Je suis là et maintenant mais pas pour longtemps mon bon Bertrand


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2015)

L'on t'aimons bombée - rrrh !... T'rends pas donc plate comme une image de mode


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2015)

--> mode sans échec est le mode diagnostic de Windows


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2015)

_Maud_, sensée, checkait le mot d'eux dit « Agnostique » : de "oui", ne dose l'usage qu'avec le compte-goutte de l'expérience


----------



## rabisse (6 Juillet 2015)

Ex-pére rit en ce test de paternité.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2015)

Expert « _Rians_ » : ce test de patère, n'y t'échaude pas à vouloir en téter la faisselle


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2015)

--> _La faisselle s'accompagne souvent de sel, de poivre, de ciboulette ou de sucre, de miel comme dessert_


----------



## rabisse (7 Juillet 2015)

Demie, elle comme des serfs par centaine, était considéré les naines comme des mi-hommes.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2015)

Été con sidéré. L'Ainé (haineux) : qu'on me démit, ô Ma', sans que j'y lui bleuisse la fraise - rhaaa !...


----------



## rabisse (8 Juillet 2015)

Rhââ Lovely (trois tomes parus), Rhââ GnaGna (deux tomes parus), Rhâââââ…Lovely et GnaGna… L'intégrale


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2015)

Nie _Annie_ à l'intègre allégations qu'elle suçât des sucettes à l'anis


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

L’anis est une espèce de plantes  herbacées de la famille des Apiacées


----------



## rabisse (9 Juillet 2015)

_toasted mais..._
Ah pis assez! Déçu, ce tas là n'y servira en rien, mais comment boucher un trou noir ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

Noir c'est noir,il n'y a plus d'espoir


----------



## seb2956 (9 Juillet 2015)

Espoir il y a, tant qu'il y a de la vie


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

La vie elle la voit en rose


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

La vie elle la voit en rose


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2015)

La vièle-là : voix en rots & crincrins abominables


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2015)

--> abominable homme des neiges ou Yeti, est une créature anthropomorphe du folklore de la région himalayenne


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2015)

--> La région himalayenne est composée de 23 localités considérées des agglomérations urbaines. Seule la capitale Katmandou, enregistrait une population supérieure à 100 000 habitants, avec un peu plus de 235 000 habitants


----------



## rabisse (10 Juillet 2015)

De sang te rends, seing mis. L'habit tant souillé de jugement coupé, Sanson s'en est allé de rouge vêtu.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2015)

En coupé, sans son sang étalé de roues, je vais tueur de hérisson départemental


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2015)

Héé... Ris! Son départ aimant ta ligne d'approche, tu seras soit liévre, soit tortue.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2015)

Se rasseoit _Li_. _Ève_ reçoit. _Thor_, tu dors ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2015)

--> Dors, Min p'tit quinquin,Min p'tit pouchin, Min gros rojin ,Te m'fras du chagrin Si te n'dors point ch'qu'à d'main


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2015)

Poings - choque à deux mains cette tête de tangon !


----------



## rabisse (13 Juillet 2015)

Tant gondolier va à l'eau qu'à la fin il gondule.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2015)

Oc. A la faim, nil _gone_ du Lyonnais ? Boudu con ! Carrez-moi z'y lui aquel fricandeau dans la calebasse...


----------



## rabisse (14 Juillet 2015)

Quand d'eau dans la cale basse luit, femmes et enfants à babord, par tribord fuit.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2015)

--> Fuite de gaz , attention de ne provoquez ni flammes, ni étincelles, en appuyant sur un interrupteur électrique, en utilisant des appareils électro ménagers, en allumant ou en éteignant une lampe de poche, en téléphonant, en appuyant sur la sonnette, ou en prenant l’ascenseur


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2015)

--> L'ascenseur est à éviter lorsque l'on veut perdre du poids et par conséquent l'on privilégiera les escaliers


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juillet 2015)

Allez ! Est-ce qu'à Liège, les frites sont vraiment si belles ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2015)

_Alex_ - Allié ai-je l'_Éfrit_ ? Sonne vrai ? Ment ? _Cybèle_, éclaire ma lanterne


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juillet 2015)

Et que l'air m'allant, terne, éclaircir le teint, que le soleil va ensuite me haler.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juillet 2015)

Aller au marché acheter de bon fruits bien juteux


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2015)

Je te veux nue sur la terrasse avec cette chaleur dans le jura , nous avons 45° C


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2015)

Carre en seins de gré ce demi, _Madelon_ et penche-toi sur moi - que j'étanche ma soif à cette fontaine


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2015)

--> fontaine je ne boirais jamais de ton eau


----------



## rabisse (16 Juillet 2015)

Jeune bois Réja! mais deux tons, hauts en couleurs, ne font ni valeur, ni intensité.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2015)

Un temps citée pour ses prouesses, cette sirène de la télé-réalité n'attirait plus aucun esquif


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2015)

Oh, qu'un nez se kiffe, je comprends : celui de Cléopatre a, paraît-ils, changé l'Histoire.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2015)

Ys, Thouars, aucun lien, a priori, mais connais-tu l'histoire de la ville d'Ys ?


----------



## rabisse (16 Juillet 2015)

Vils d'ici, oyez oyez la _Gwerz_ de la ville d'ys, du Roi Gradllon et de la Reine Malgven.
Abaoue ma beuzet Ker Is. N'eus kavet den par da Baris. Pa vo beuzet Paris. Ec'h adsavo Ker Is.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2015)

Beuhhh... z'ai pas ri ! - Eh ! _Chad_  - savons que rient ceusses qui n'ont pas la tête au carré


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2015)

Pâles, hâtez, tocards, et d'aller voir le médecin, et de prouver vos maladies, ou de sortir illico de cette infirmerie où vous vous êtes portés.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2015)

Il lit code, cet infirme. Rit (ouh ! vouh ! vouh !) _Zette_ : porc, t'es qu'un porc, _Victor _- à bouffer tout ce qui s'imprime


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2015)

A bout! l'fait-tout...sec! en prime...y'a pu'd gaz


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juillet 2015)

Gazpacho bien frais ce midi, accompagné d'un bon verre de Brouilly


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2015)

Dis (aaaah) compagne, hé ! D'un beau nœud vert, de brou hiéronique teinte, tu tiens vraiment à la parer - ta chevelure ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juillet 2015)

Tâche velue repoussante ! Dégoûtant personnage !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2015)

Des goûts, tempère son âge - à ce satyre sénescent


----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2015)

Ah ça tire, c'est né sans péridurale et pis siotomie.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juillet 2015)

Satyre ? Saine et sans père, y dut râler. Et pis si, au taux mis par le banquier, il arrive à emprunter la dote, je mange une botte de foin. Bref, elle est vierge mais orpheline, sa dote va enrichir son banquier à vie, elle est jeunette, d'accord, mais je comprends qu'il râle.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)

Je comprend sa colère , mais pourquoi ne change elle pas de banquier ?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juillet 2015)

Ben, qui est le mieux placé que son oncle pour lui faire un prêt à un taux intéressant (ah, oui, j'aurais dû préciser, dans l'histoire, le banquier n'est autre que l'oncle de la donze pucelle orpheline) ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je pense à la réflexion que ce détail aurait dû nous mettre la puce à l'oreille



Onze puces et _Laure_ feule : in-ad-mis-sible ! Je me casse de ce galetas...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juillet 2015)

J'aime qu'à ceux de ce gars, l'état s'empire : je parle de ses testicules que je viens de mordre.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2015)

Séné est mille fois plus attractive que la bourgeoise Vannes

edit : je crois bien que j'en ai loupé 2 :-/


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)

--> Vannes est une commune française située dans l'ouest de la France sur la côte sud de la région Bretagne


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2015)

Vanne commune

_Régis_, ombre ta _Niobé _: elle est plate comme une planche à repasser...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juillet 2015)

Peuh ! L'anchois-repas, c'est dur à digérer.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)

--> digérer mon apéro avec un flan guacamolesque , c'est efficace  , en plus il contient du gingembre  et des graines de coriandres


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Juillet 2015)

Des gueux, Reine, deux corps riants de reposer là, dans la sale du trône, mais tout à fait morts quand même, derrière leur mine réjouie ; ma Reine leur aurait-elle donné une de ses pomme qui rend aussi gai que raide, à ces vagabonds ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2015)

Ô cigs - écœuré d'assez, vagua _Bond_ en quête d'un _Macallan_


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2015)

_Macallan_ nuit


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2015)

--> Nuit magique ,on perd la mémoire au fond d'un regard


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2015)

Pers : lame. Hé ! moire... Ô fonds, dune ! Reg ardent - je crois voir un mirage marin


----------



## rabisse (20 Juillet 2015)

mirage marin: un vert îlot sur un horizon d'eau, mirage saharien: un vert îlot sur un horizon de sable.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2015)

--> De sable cette statue de Claude Francois ressemble a celle du musée Grévin


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2015)

France, soit ! Ressent !... Beuh, las, elle dut m'user, grève interminable, avec ses barricades et Cohn Bendit pour qu'épuisé, je me retrouve à me défoncer à la bière à Baden Baden (ou les trois premiers mots du discours avorté d'un Philippe au bout du rouleau)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2015)

_Ted I_ fit lippe au _Boudu_ : roule au ruisseau tant que tu voudras, ce n'est pas moi qui t'en sortira !


----------



## rabisse (21 Juillet 2015)

Kit tenseur? T'iras direct dans la quatrième dimension.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juillet 2015)

Là, Cath rit et me dit : m'man, si on parlait d'autre chose ?


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2015)

chose à peine le tire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2015)

Chaud ! Zappez : nœud... Le tireur s'est choppé la bande


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2015)

C'est chaud ! Pèle, abandonne ton ancienne peau et deviens mannequin de charme en téléphonant à l'agence des amants de madame Müller.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2015)

Mue l'air pour m'aérer steuplé


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2015)

Mahé reste pléiotrope, quoi qu'en en dise (et d'ailleurs, qui ose prétendre le contraire, hein, franchement) : heureusement, c'est tout le charme de cette île de rêve.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2015)

Rave partie, rave finie


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2015)

Rhaaa ! Vœu : "partira". Vœu (fi !) : "n'ira pas dans un champ de betteraves déterrer les fantômes de _Woodstock_"


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juillet 2015)

Woodstock ! Que de bons souvenirs, Canned Heat, Richie Havens, Jimi Hendrix, l'Airplane, Joan Baez ...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2015)

L'âne jaune baise en poussant des braiements hilares


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2015)

--> en poussant des braiements hilares  dans cette salle de spectacle , cette jeune fille ce fait tout de suite remarquer par l'assistance


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2015)

Ah si s'tancer se résume à s'tacler, faudra nuancer


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2015)

Faux draps, nu en ces linceuls ne pas croire qu'ils sont beaux, ces toiles de suaire.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2015)

_Ilse_, on bosse ! Toi, le dessus... Hé ! retends les amarres


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2015)

--> Les amarres sont des aussières utilisées par les navires afin de se maintenir en position contre un quai ou un autre bateau.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2015)

Notre bât tosse contre la paroi - dit ce lama


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2015)

--> L'amateur d'art profite de ses vacances pour visiter les châteaux et les musées


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2015)

Les Chattes ohé ! Les Muses hé ! Je vous invite au pique-nique


----------



## rabisse (27 Juillet 2015)

Un vit au pis, que nie, que vue impie.


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2015)

Pis que niquer ! Hem Hem, il est déjà assez fort ce synonyme


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2015)

--> Sinon hymne à la joie de Beethoven !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2015)

Halage. Oies. Deux bêtes - oh ! venues qui sait d'où cacardant de conserve


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2015)

Cong ! Servez nous deux pastagas


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2015)

--> deux pastagas ok mais avec des olives noires


----------



## rabisse (28 Juillet 2015)

Aux lits venoient relaps, les autres ne venoient gésir, disoient-ils, que pour y aire le jeu de file.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2015)

--> Je defile uniquement le 14 juillet sur l'avenue des champs-élysées


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2015)

Il est sûr, là venu, d'échanger, _Lisée_, trois peaux de lapins pour du tabac gris


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2015)

--> Du tabac gris que l'on prend dans ses doigts et qu'on roule .C'est fort, c'est âcre comme du bois


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2015)

Le « s'efforcer » ? Acré con, _Dubois_, j't'le dis : la caque sent toujours le hareng !...


----------



## rabisse (30 Juillet 2015)

Las? Rends la... l'âme.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2015)

-->_ L'âme de fond est une manifestation qui souhaite mettre en lumière les talents artistiques des personnes en situation  de handicap , elle est organisée dans la région dieppoise_


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2015)

Dieppoise ! J'ai du mal à faire une phrase commençant par Dieppoise


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2015)

Pardi... Eh ! (pouah !) zoanthrope de mes deux : arrête de faire le singe


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2015)

--> le singe est il un homme comme un autre ?


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2015)

Autrement dit, tu nous propose de nous replonger dans les affres du scénario de Clarke et et Kubrick ...


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Kubrick nous garde les yeux grands ouverts


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2015)

--> _ L_es yeux grands ouverts, fixant le plafond, Je demeurai couché sur le dos


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

docile serait un terme plus exact


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2015)

--> Exactement , c'est le terme que je cherchais


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Je cherchais la petite bête pardon


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2015)

lappe 'tite bête,  pars donc entre les joues le spasme.


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Le joug provoque des spasmes, mais de sanglots


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2015)

--> Cent lots a gagner a la loterie Romande


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Juillet 2015)

Oh, que d'espace ! Me mets deux sangles autour des épaules et je saute dans le vide, chouette sensation.


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Sans sensation, que sommes-nous?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2015)

Sens ! Sens ! Ça scie, _Onc'_... - Sot ! Me noue vite acré sac, crénom ! C'est du concentré de méphitol...


----------



## ru666 (1 Août 2015)

Méphitol, méphitol, méfie-toi plutôt de Méphisto!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2015)

Plu tôt, deuh ! Mes fils, torchez-moi ça fissa


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2015)

Émoi : sa (fi !) sacristine a raflé les caisses du curé


----------



## ru666 (3 Août 2015)

Curé curé, laisse-le là où il est et va plutôt récurer.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2015)

Les seuls-là, oui : laids, _Éva_, plu t'auraient, curieusement, si je n'avais pas sévi


----------



## ru666 (4 Août 2015)

Sévi? Va plutôt visser des vis.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2015)

_C._ : _Viv_ a plu tôt, vi. C'est des vicelards, ces zigs


----------



## ru666 (5 Août 2015)

Les zigs qui font des zig-zag? Arrête ton char ...


----------



## rabisse (5 Août 2015)

Sieg "Zhag"... Arrêt teuton! Char panzer: "große Katastrophe"


----------



## ru666 (5 Août 2015)

Ta strophe est plutôt une catastrophe


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2015)

Tasse trophée ? Plus ! Tôt (uh !) nœud - qu'à tasse trop facilement échoit - vous la brise en mille morceaux...


----------



## ru666 (6 Août 2015)

Morceaux, morceaux ... Comme l'élément d'un tout?


----------



## rabisse (6 Août 2015)

D'un tout? Du tout! Meursault s'en va le long de la plage.


----------



## ru666 (6 Août 2015)

La plage ou l'art du grain


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2015)

--> Du grain à démoudre est un festival international de cinéma, qui a la particularité d'être organisé par des jeunes de 12 à 25 ans.


----------



## ru666 (6 Août 2015)

C'est (de) du l'art ou du cochon?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2015)

Cédule. Arrrh ! T'ou du'c ! Hochons-y l'échine, à ce chicanier - que les ratiches lui choient


----------



## ru666 (7 Août 2015)

Lui choient? Je dirais plutôt que l'oie oit ce que le chien aboie au fonds des bois.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2015)

--> Des boit sans soif  ces trois énergumènes


----------



## ru666 (7 Août 2015)

Tu mènes ergu? Mais où ça?
(je suis de bonne composition, je ne rajoute rien sur la remote ... )


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2015)

[ergu ? - mais où est passé ergu ?]

Tue mes nerfs, guuu... Mets (zou !) sacré nom cette épave à la casse


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2015)

Non, c'était pas : « va ! ». L'a qu'à se débrouiller tout seul, alors - une fois...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2015)

--> une fois n'est pas coutume


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2015)

Uh ! Neuf oies nées. _Pâââque_... Où tu m'en conduis la troupe, _Fanchon_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2015)

--> Fanchon , elle aime à rire ,elle aime à boire


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2015)

Hem ! (_Harry_ rée) l'aimab' hoir, approche-t'y que je te rafistole le râble


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2015)

--> le râble de lapin que nous avez fait grand-mère , n'a pas laissé beaucoup de reste dans le plat


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2015)

Beau coup de _Ray_ ! C'est à _Dan _le placement - serre-lui la boule...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2015)

--> La boule a zéro , ce militaire , là-bas n'a pas un poil sur le caillou


----------



## automat (12 Août 2015)

des cailloux les montagnes sont créés


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
galaxy s5 prix achat ipad air 2


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2015)

Créer.Conquérir. Découvrir. Construire. Fonder Façonner. Forger. Produire. On pourrait presque retracer l'histoire de l'humanité à partir de ces seuls verbes. Ou l'histoire de chaque homme    " Maïssa Bey"


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2015)

Deux chats, comme un seul homme, s'en allaient au bal en quête de souris vertes


----------



## iBakarorea (13 Août 2015)

Une souris verte qui courrait dans l'herbe, je l'attrape par la queue je la montre à ces messieurs [...]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2015)

--> ces messieurs me disent trempez-la dans l'huile


----------



## iBakarorea (13 Août 2015)

L'huile du fouet est le meilleur remède contre les crampes de la paresse


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Août 2015)

Les queues rampent... De là, paraissent d'abominables monstres dont les membres se détachent  et s'agitent aussi... Tout ça, c'est pas normal, et ces champignons n'étaient pas de Paris.


----------



## iBakarorea (13 Août 2015)

J'ai quitté Paris et même la France parce que la Tour Eiffel finissait par m'ennuyer trop (Maupassant)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2015)

Fi ! ni séparément : nuits, et trop : mau_passantes - enfin le matin...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2015)

--> le matin je me lève en chantant et le soir je me couche en dansant


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2015)

Je moque : où "chans_dents" s'enfourneraient-ils de part de galette ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2015)

--> galette de pomme de terre pour tout le monde a midi


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2015)

Hon ! D'amis dix, à midi, _Annie_, dis, ha ! mie, _Diane _mit dix couverts pour dîner ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2015)

--> diner a disneyland et voir le spectacle , cela va être au dessus de mes moyens


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Août 2015)

Trop déçu ! Deux mémos, aïe... Un bon stagiaire, il doit me faire deux mémos à l'heure, pas par jour.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2015)

--> Par jour , c'est au moins 5 fruits et légumes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2015)

Pare-jour. 7H : tôt. -5° : fruuu ! Y 'zèle aigu - m'apprendra de partir en Août au _Groenland_...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2015)

Ho ! Gros... Hé ! ne lambine pas - c'est pressé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2015)

Passé près ! S'en a dégommé le chapeau ! - "Donne-lui tout de même à boire", dit mon père


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)

--> Mon père disait toujours: dans la vie y'a pas de grand, y'a pas de petit; la bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre.
(Coluche)


----------



## rabisse (23 Août 2015)

Par terre, air & mer.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2015)

Partez raire, émerillonner les nuits - cerfs en rut !


----------



## rabisse (24 Août 2015)

les nus, ils serrent en rues, te fait pas de bile, les murs.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2015)

--> les murs , ils y en a de plus en plus .Il y a un quart de siècle, à la chute du mur de Berlin, il y avait 16 murs défendant des frontières dans le monde. Il y en a aujourd'hui soixante cinq


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2015)

Soit ! Sans tes seins qu'on peut dire généreux, cette robe n'a aucune tenue.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2015)

C'est trop, _Ben_. Haow ! Cul ne te nuit que guère usé...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

--> Usé par l'oublie , on oublie pourtant qu'un jour on s'est aimé


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2015)

Rond, cet éméché ivre était totalement bourré.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2015)

-->  totalement bourré , je ne peux plus écrire de réponse


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2015)

Deux raies poncent du corail pour faire un joli pied de lit à La petite sirène : elle est si gentille que même la raie défait ce corail pour elle.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2015)

L'arrêt des Fées : ce corps, aïe ! pourrait léthargiquement gésir cent ans - un baiser lèvera le maléfice


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Août 2015)

Beh, c'est le verrat, le mâle et fils de la truie qui fait les bon jambons.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2015)

Des jambons, salés, cuits à l'étouffée, c'est bigrement bon


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

c'est bigrement bon ce pinard , c'est quoi ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2015)

Ces bigres membres ! "Onze pines harassées qu oisives donzelles excitent encre" : une version raccourcie des ondes milles verges à voir absolument.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2015)

Deux mille vers. Jeu : avoir _A-B-C_ - ô l'humaniste - mais pas _Z-E-N_...


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2015)

Hum... Annie, ce thé met pas, Zénon le Stoïcien m'en soit témoin, les sens en éveil : faut le faire infuser un peu, quand même.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2015)

Infuse eh ? Hum... peuh ! Qu'en mémoire beaucoup de petites perceptions s'additionnent - passe


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2015)

Sade dit : si on ne pasteurise pas certains orifices qu'il recommande pourtant, les fréquenter n'est pas sans danger


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2015)

L'effraie, quand t'es née ? Passant d'angélus qui t'ouït chuinter - je ne saurai


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2015)

Chu, hein ? T'es jeune, sot : réfléchis où tu mets les pieds !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2015)

Mêlé, pis : emberlificoté - quel méli-mélo !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2015)

Met l'eau dans le pastis et surtout ne le noie pas


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2015)

C'est sûr, _Toune_ : le noir pâlit ou verdit


----------



## rabisse (2 Septembre 2015)

Pâle itou? Vert!! Dis t'aurais pas le mal de mer?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

-->Mal de mer ou mal des transports se caractérise par des nausées et, dans des cas extrêmes, des vertiges après avoir passé du temps sur une embarcation sur l'eau


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2015)

Une, en barque, qu'à sillons sûrs l'homme promène - quel silence


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2015)

--> Silence on tourne, moteur… Action !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2015)

Dans l'action, le feu de l'action, n'y sommes nous pas toujours ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2015)

Lac. Si ! On hisse... Homme, noue pas tout : j'ourdis encore cette élingue


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2015)

--> Cette élingue est un accessoire de levage souple


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2015)

Souple, à mon avis nous devons rester souple à tous les niveaux


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2015)

--> Les niveaux d'une langue est fondamental car cela permet d'augmenter sa capacité de compréhension à l'oral comme à l'écrit et de s'adapter à une situation donnée


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2015)

donnée, des données, on ne parle plus que de ça, faites attention certains pourraient les utiliser à votre insu


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2015)

Si, on serre. 'tain ! Pour elle les outils, _Lise_... Et à vos trains, _subito presto_ ! - vocifère le mécano


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2015)

Le méccano , est un jeu de construction à base d'éléments à l'origine entièrement métalliques


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2015)

Mets ta liquette avant de te promener dans le port : le vent siffle dans la rue du quai, et tu prends des risques à ne pas te couvrir.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2015)

Des « rixes à nœuds », _Pa'_ ? - Ttt ! ...qu'ouvrent irrémissiblement les déviations, _petit_


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

--> Petit à petit l'oiseau fait son nid


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2015)

Fesse honnie
Main bénie


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2015)

Fée, son hymen bée. N'y remédieras-tu pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2015)

Bénir ? Médire ? Ah ! tu parles d'un dilemme


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

--> Un dilemme cornélien est une expression utilisée en français, impliquant la notion d'un choix impossible entre deux valeurs tout aussi importantes et estimables l'une que l'autre .


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2015)

Oh si, hein : port ! Entêté, ce _Tim_ hâble - lune que l'eau transforme en raie, il ne l'arrimera pas


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

--> Pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2015)

« À vendre - Affaire »... Vos prix errent ! Dussent hoirs ne pas confondre fermette et maison de maître


----------



## rabisse (10 Septembre 2015)

Mets ondes, mets tressautements, bref bouge-toi le cul.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2015)

--> Le cul nu elle se balade dans la rue


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2015)

Le qu'eût nué _Else_ ? - Ce bas, là, dedans : la ruche chicorée jure


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2015)

Chic ! Aurais-je eu raison ? - soliloque l'amer


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2015)

Sol, île ! Oh, que la mer nous offre enfin un abri ou cesse de bouger comme ça !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2015)

C'est ceux debout... J'ai _con !_ sacrément besoin d'horizontalité


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2015)

Dort ! Y z'ont alité tout le monde, alors toi aussi, reste au lit, c'est une épidémie.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

--> une épidémie massive d'obésité menace l'europe


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2015)

Hésiter mena seul l'heur au passé - _Osez, osez, Joséphine !_


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

--> osez, osez Joséphine ! plus rien ne s'oppose à la nuit ,rien ne justifie


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2015)

_O._posa là nue. Hi ! (rit _Anne_) - j'eusse tifs ici-bas pareils, je tiendrais voilée mon académie


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2015)

-->Qu'à demi-mot , j'avoue mes maladresses


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Septembre 2015)

Ah, vous, mes mâles ! A deux, ressuscitez mes sens endormis !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2015)

Avoue, _May _: malade ? - Resuce, si t'aime, mais sans en dos remis tâter du matelas...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

-->Matelas, sommiers, couettes et oreillers , vous trouverez votre bonheur chez ce marchand sur la place du village


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Septembre 2015)

Marche, Hans. Hurle ! Lape ! L'as du vil, à genoux dans sa tenue de cuir, aboyait ses ordres sadiques au pauvre teuton qui ne cessait de se demander comment il avait bien pu arriver là.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2015)

Ces deusses deux, _Man' _: des cons ! Mentent. Y lavaient ? _Bee_ empua à river l'axe le sol du garage et c'est toujours aussi dégueulasse...


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2015)

Gars, rat, j'essaie tout. Joues roses ? Si des gueux lacèrent mes barbelés, je tire dessus, que leur tête soit rose, noire ou jaune. Je suis pas raciste, j'aime personne.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

--> Personne ne m'aurait cru alors je me suis tu


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2015)

Mmm... Or. Et crû à l'orge. Mmm... _Sue_, y tue, ton «_Laphroaig_», sec, devant la mer vineuse


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2015)

C'est que, de vent, l'amer vit nœud zéro assis encalminé

Jouet de cet oeil d’eau morne, je n’y puis prendre,
ô canot immobile ! oh ! bras trop courts ! ni l’une
ni l’autre fleur : ni la jaune qui m’importune,
là ; ni la bleue, amie à l’eau couleur de cendre.​


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2015)

Vits, nœuds errent. Oh ! à six ans - qu'a le minet à logner par la fente des pissotières ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2015)

Des pis, sot - t'y es ? Redis-me-le : pis ! pis !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2015)

Pipe, hippie, la moquette


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2015)

-->hippie, la moquette , je la fumais le matin et j'étais en pleine forme


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2015)

La "fumelle" mate. «'tain ! _Égée_, t'es ample...». «Hein ? Ne formule pas ça vulgairement : c'est la prestance de l'_Hégémon_..»


----------



## rabisse (24 Septembre 2015)

Léger montgolfier n'éffleure pas Dol mais Tombelaine.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2015)

Promenade bretonne au petit bonheur

Les geais. Monts. Golfe. _Fi'_ ! Est née fleur... _Pa'_ ! Dolmen, tombes : les nuits, il y a des fées ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2015)

--> Fées d’hiver est un lieu de création pluri-disciplinaires qui accueille des artistes en résidence de création, d’expérimentation.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2015)

Ha ! «_sillons d'expé_» rime en «_t'as sillonné_» - l'_Everest_ vierge de cordes lisses


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2015)

Lisses est une commune française située à trente kilomètres au sud-est de Paris dans le département de l'Essonne


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2015)

_Vois se pencher les défuntes Années,
Sur les balcons du ciel, en robes surannées ;
Surgir du fond des eaux le Regret souriant ;

Le Soleil moribond s'endormir sous une arche,
Et, comme un long linceul traînant à l'Orient,
Entends, ma chère, entends la douce Nuit qui marche._​
Ris, _Dan_ ! Le départ te ment d'eux : laissons naître le souvenir


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2015)

Souvenirs, souvenirs , vous revenez dans ma vie illuminant l'avenir lorsque mon ciel est trop gris


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2015)

Mons, sied l'«_Être_» aux grimauds et autres abstracteurs de quintessence


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2015)

Quintessence du conflit un homme seul est…


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2015)

_Quint'_, eh ! Sens ce « _ducon_ » - _fili_ ! Hunn... Hooo... Me sceller le blase _illico_


----------



## rabisse (29 Septembre 2015)

Il lie comme il vit, il ligote et en rit.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2015)

--> Rit est un auteur, compositeur, multi-instrumentiste


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2015)

Remue-le, tiens ! Ce truc ment. T'y stocke davantage, dans ce sac-à-dos


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2015)

--> ce sac-à-dos avec ton mon barda est bien assez lourd


----------



## rabisse (30 Septembre 2015)

L'hourd au sommet du rempart assomme son homme.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2015)

homme de paille ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2015)

Ohooo... meus ! - Deux, _Pa'_ ? Y a pas assez d'un ? Ça pèse comme un âne mort


----------



## rabisse (1 Octobre 2015)

Mords donc dans le vif, brochet, goujon sacrifié pour t'embrocher.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2015)

Ça crie, _Fi'_ ! et pourtant... brochons des talons nos ânes et galopons au secours de cette oie blanche


----------



## rabisse (2 Octobre 2015)

De ces toits blancs, cheminées fumantes, pourtant que mes mains se pèlent. Comment peut-on s'imaginer. En voyant un vol d'hirondelle. Que l'automne vient d'arriver.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2015)

L'automne vient d'arriver et la montagne est belle avec ses arbres qui prennent cette couleur rousse


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2015)

Hé, "nœud" - c'est eux ! - Cool. Heur. Ouss' qu'on se met pour l'apéro ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2015)

L' apéro , on regarde le verre en face ,on descend le poignet droit ,le biceps gauche relax ,le coude sur le comptoir, On penche la tête pour pas renverser la première goutte, Attention... Cul sec!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2015)

« _Honni soit qui mal y pense_ »

Mie, hé ! regoûte... Attends ! Si on cule, c'est concomitamment


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2015)

--> Concomitamment est un adverbe qui s’écrit avec deux _m_ aux quatrième et cinquième syllabes


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2015)

_Cath_ rit : eh ! mes seins qui aime, s'il aborde galamment, peut-être entrera au port


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2015)

Portail en bois pour mon allée de garage , je n'aime pas le fer forgé


----------



## rabisse (5 Octobre 2015)

Fort j'ai cru voir la bête écrue qui monte, qui monte, qui monte et qui r'descend.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2015)

_Kim_ : honte ! _Kim_ : honte ! _Kim_ : honte ! Eh... _Kir_ décent pas sans _Aligoté_


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2015)

Des cent pas, Sansa l'y goûtait pas, lui qui détestait marcher.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)

lui qui détestait marcher sous la pluie , le voila gaté depuis qu'il a déménagé en Normandie


----------



## rabisse (6 Octobre 2015)

Norme en dit long sur l'usage.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2015)

_Norman_ dit : l'on sue, relus à jeun ces apophthegmes d'_Épicure_


----------



## rabisse (7 Octobre 2015)

Apophthegmes d'épis, cure en eu Lycosthenes. Eyquem en transforma l'essai.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

l'essai de cette nouvelle voiture m'a séduit


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2015)

Elle vois-tu ? remasse. Hé ! duit doit s'en sentir foutrement çui-là : le bougre se contorsionne


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

--> Le bougre se contorsionne avec énergie , les hurlements redoublent


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2015)

Hure. Leu. Ment redoux. Blotti dans le trou, le loup guette _Lou_


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

_Lou !_ est une série de bande dessinée Française,Le septième tome est prévu pour novembre 2015


----------



## rabisse (9 Octobre 2015)

Quinze-Vingts:  "Aussi li benoiez roys fit acheter une piece de terre de les Saint-Ennouré, où il fist fere une grant mansion porce que les poures avugles demorassent ilecques perpetuellement jusques à trois cents"


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2015)

_Perpétue_, elles mangent ! Eussent quatre oies cendrées fait fi de ce bon grain, j'eusse enragé


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2015)

--> Enragé , un chien mord son maitre


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2015)

Hein ! Morts sont mes _Trolls_ ? Qui va garder céans ?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2015)

Gare !  Décès en masse des Trolls : sûrement un complot des nains.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)

--> Des nains dans le jardin? il n'en est pas question


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2015)

« Ânes », hé ! _Pa'_, qu'est-ce ? - _Ti_, on le dit des bêtes


----------



## rabisse (12 Octobre 2015)

Des baies te dis-je, pas une baie. Avec ton périssoire, sûr que tu vas avoir des pépins.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2015)

_Ave _- queutons ! Pair y soit. Reçu ! Requeute... Uh ! Va... À voir. D'épée ! Pince au six. Jeu !


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2015)

Pinceau ! Si je te saisis, c'est pour peindre, pas pour bavarder, alors tais-toi !


----------



## rabisse (13 Octobre 2015)

A Lortet, toi tu pars en courant. Tu trottines en marche arriére jusqu'en haut de la hourquette d'ancizan.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

Dans six ans , je ne sais pas ce que je ferais


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2015)

D'_Ann_, sis en, jeunes ceps à sec. Jeu ! Feux. Rétamés. La barbe...


----------



## Berthold (14 Octobre 2015)

Forêt, ta mélasse barbichue et ronçue m'empêche d'avancer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

Empêche d'avancer, d'autres sont des empêcheurs de tourner en rond.


----------



## rabisse (14 Octobre 2015)

Barbe sainte, barre bien la batterie à babord! Saint Barbe.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2015)

Là-bas te rit (ha !) _Babe_, ores seins bas, rebondie - à l'abordage hardi matelot !...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2015)

_Matelot navigue sur les flots _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

Sur les flots, avec une coquille de noix tu risques bien d'être dans un creux ou sur la crête d'une vague


----------



## rabisse (15 Octobre 2015)

Dunes, vagues, même remous bringuebalants.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2015)

Du_nœud ! Va, gueux ! Même heureux : mou ! Bringue bas... Lantiponne à la cantonade


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2015)

La cantonade est expression qui date du XVIIIe siècle est issue du théâtre.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Octobre 2015)

Quand on a deux doigts de jugeote, on contredit jamais une femme : on attend qu'elle change d'avis, d'après Feydeau

Ah, grillé, mais on reste dans le théâtre...


----------



## rabisse (16 Octobre 2015)

Dans Léthé, âtre des âmes vagabondes, point de sachet flottant mollement. L'oubli s'obtient, en buvant autre chose que de l'eau chaude.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Octobre 2015)

Chaud devant, ce n'est que moi qui passe faire un p'tit coucou


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

Chaud devant, chaud derrière, mais elle a chaud partout la donzelle


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2015)

Las ! Deux ? Onze ailes… ce n'est jamais que neuf de trop ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2015)

Là, de : «oser» - laisse, _Neige_, à mecs. Eux, neufs d'eux, trottent sans tambours ni trompettes


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2015)

S'entend, bourre, n'y trompe et trempe dans le caniveau, parfaitement saoul et privé de ses moyens, il hurle des insanités, bouscule, et se vautre.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

il hurle des insanités, bouscule, et se vautre dans mon canapé , cet homme n'a aucun savoir vivre


----------



## rabisse (17 Octobre 2015)

Est-ce votre gousse d'ail qui déshonore mon portail et lâcher ce crucifix.


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2015)

Là, chez ce cru, s'y fit connaître un caviste fort porté à faire partager ses découvertes, et c'était bien agréable, n'en déplaise à vos toubibs.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2015)

Partie de pêche à la pibale sur l'_Adour_

C'est découvert. T'essaies, té, _Bi_, hein ? - Agréa bleue. Nan ! Des plis... Aise haveau. Toue ! Pibales ont vite fait de se défiler...


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2015)

Toupies, ballons,… vite : Feydeau, ce défi, l'aimerait le relever.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

Relever un défi ,un bonheur à mériter, une aventure à tenter


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2015)

_Merry_, t'es eue ! - Nnn... avant tu rates , entêté !


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2015)

Tuera tant, hanté, t'es un manoir où c' qui fait pas bon passer !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Octobre 2015)

Passez votre chemins manants, c'est l'heure du couvre feu


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2015)

Feu rouge , je m'arrête


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2015)

_♬ Oh ! Louis(e) ♬ tight like this ♬_

Feurre où (jeu) j'... Hum ! Arrh ! Hé ! T'éloigne pas, _Louise_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Louise, n'est pas une Louise qui veut, un prénom reçu en cadeau à la naissance


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

a la naissance combien d'heures bébé dort-il environ par jour ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2015)

En vie... Rompt ! Pare ! Joue ! Raté ! - Quand vous aurez fini de vous amuser, les gars, il y a des sacs à déballer


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2015)

déballer une chemise neuve sans se planter une épingle dans le doigt


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2015)

Sens ce plan ! T'es eu. Nnn... et ping ! Gueule, _Dan_ - le doit bien faire qui est capot


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2015)

Un fier quiet qu'a pô d'chance, voilà c'que t'es, Manu !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2015)

_Hans_, vois : l'asse que t'aime - _Ann_ n'eût pas dû le chaparder !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2015)

Le chat par derrière la porte de peur


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2015)

_Trois petits cochons

Leu_ chaparde. Der, y erre là porc - tt ! - d'eux, peu raisonnable. Rentre à la maison, petit con !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2015)

Ah làà ! mais on peut y concevoir maints homophones - dit _Lapalisse_


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

la palissade est entièrement a rénover avec cet ouragan


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2015)

À _Reno_ vais. _Ave !_ C'est _hourrah !_ Gandin le gars : je te fêterai, Liberté


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

Liberté provisoire en attente de jugement pour ce jeune garçon


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2015)

Je ne gare son véhicule que s'il me donne un bon pourboire ; on n'est pas des bêtes, quand même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2015)

Quand même, pour beaucoup il est bien trop tard quand ça leur arrive


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2015)

Eh bien trotte, Arkansas, l'heure a rivé nos bottes, impossible de repartir, attendons le chant du coyote et le repos du garçon vacher…


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2015)

Ducoyau, t'es l'heureux ? Peau du... gare ! Sont vaches, eh ! ces mijaurées


----------



## momo-fr (27 Octobre 2015)

Le tamis j'aurais mis par là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

par là, c'est bien beau mais je manque de place


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2015)

Rémy part là où bon lui semble, tant mieux pour lui, laissez-le choisir ses destinations !
[EDITH]Arrrrrrgh ! Grilled by Felix II ! Damned !

Mes jeux m'encodent, placide je reste, je ne rentrerai pas dans la matrice ![/EDITH]


----------



## momo-fr (27 Octobre 2015)

En bon chtimi il croyait voir le tournoi des ch'ti nations… alors que c'était la coupe du monde !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2015)

Na ! Si on n'a l'or a _Laure_, queue : ça té la coupe (du mot, ne déplaise la crûdité)...


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2015)

La crue dictée par les orages aura fait déborder tous les cours d'eau environnants.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2015)

Oh ! En vits ronds n'empalez pas vos cons, pénitentes


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2015)

On se croirait chez la Comtesse, ma parole ! Mais non, pas de son décalé…

Nan ! Pas les pavots ! Qu'on peine, et tente de s'en sortir, mais remballez vos substances psychotropes !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)

vos substances psychotropes ont un effet sur votre activité cérébrale


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2015)

Tenez ! Fait sûr : vos tracs... T'y vis, t'es serré, bras liés - cabotin


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2015)

"Cabot Tintin pas bon !" me dit l’autochtone en faisant la grimace, il est vrai qu'ici le chien n'est pas vraiment l'ami de l'homme… pauvre Milou l'Asie ne lui aura pas réussi.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2015)

Luis Or ! Apparais ! Eussent cymbales non retenti du réveil


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2015)

reveillé tôt ce matin , je n'arrive pas a me rendormir


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2015)

Rêvé. Yééé ! (tosse mâtin). Jeûne : à riz. Vœu : pas âme rende, hormis respirant dans l'Ouvert


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2015)

[R], est spirante dans l'« ou », vers ou après une autre consonne ou demi-consonne.


----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2015)

Pas de demi-consonne ni de demi-mesure, c'était un vrai con ce type !


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2015)

Si t'es, en vrai, constipé, tu pourrais boire du jus de pruneaux au lieu de tirer cette tête ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2015)

Oh ! au lit, _Eudes_, t'irait ? C'est E.T. ta tactique : _E_n _T_oc


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2015)

T'attaques, tiquant, t'occupes le terrain et tu caltes : t'es trop top, je tilte !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

Cale tes trots tôt. Jeu : 'tit leu te guette au tournant


----------



## rabisse (3 Novembre 2015)

Autour?
Nan!
Tu dis nan!...bah! où ça alors?...Dinan?
Nan!


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2015)

Housse à l'ordi… Nan, mais tu crois qu'elle suffira à absorber les chocs ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2015)

Laid… choc garanti, si on n'y prend garde !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2015)

Lèche-aux-queues, gare ! Anti-scion nie peur en gardes mobiles : leur coquille est en plastique


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

Leur coq il est en plastique , c'est même pas de la céramique


----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2015)

Mais attention, là c'est Rami que je ne veux plus voir dans les parages, j'en ai marre du personnage !!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

--> Perso , son âge ne me gène pas


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2015)

Père sot sonna jeune : Mmm... _Eugène_, pas là... là ! palisse à deux la palissade


----------



## momo-fr (5 Novembre 2015)

A deux, là, pâlit Sade, car cela dépassait son entendement…


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2015)

_Alice_ a deux "cars" seule. - Ha ! « des », _'Pa_ ? Cessons, en temps de manque, de thésauriser


----------



## rabisse (6 Novembre 2015)

Tes os irisés au fond du lagon témoignent d'une inaptitude à l'apnée.


----------



## momo-fr (6 Novembre 2015)

Alap née en juin est du signe des Gémeaux, esprit intellectuel et grande rigueur morale…


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2015)

Tué l'aigre en deux, ris, gueux !  remords  allé

Je m'en allais, les poings dans mes poches crevées ;
Mon paletot aussi devenait idéal ;
J'allais sous le ciel, Muse ! et j'étais ton féal ;
Oh ! là là ! que d'amours splendides j'ai rêvées !

Mon unique culotte avait un large trou.
- Petit-Poucet rêveur, j'égrenais dans ma course
Des rimes. Mon auberge était à la Grande Ourse.
- Mes étoiles au ciel avaient un doux frou-frou

Et je les écoutais, assis au bord des routes,
Ces bons soirs de septembre où je sentais des gouttes
De rosée à mon front, comme un vin de vigueur ;

Où, rimant au milieu des ombres fantastiques,
Comme des lyres, je tirais les élastiques
De mes souliers blessés, un pied près de mon coeur !​
​


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2015)

« Igue » : heureux mot. Râlez, académiciens, si mon dire erre hors dictionnaire


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2015)

Dis que si on erre sur la route de Douai
On laisse son paletot fleurir au mois de Mai.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2015)

D'où est « on » ? Laid, ce son pâle. Tôt feu, le rire. Oh ! moi, d'eux médisant - mon nom : mon « on »


----------



## rabisse (9 Novembre 2015)

Mônon mônon bobonne 't'aime bin ton bonhomme.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2015)

ton bonhomme de neige va pas tenir longtemps avec cette chaleur de Novembre


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2015)

C'est eux, chat ! L'heurt de nos vents brasse ton poil


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2015)

— Embrasse-t-on Poil de Carotte ?
— Qu'il se lave d'abord, on en reparlera !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2015)

On en reparlera quand il faudra porter quelque chose de lourd


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

"Faux drap porté, lit mal ficelé…"


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2015)

Elie, mal fit ce lait fraise et ne put le boire.


----------



## rabisse (10 Novembre 2015)

pue le beau... à regarder, c'est bonnard.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

Bon art ne vaut pas la peine, car il est peinard.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonne hart. Nœud. Veau pâle happé. Nnn ! Carre-y lé. Paix ! N'arrête pas de gigoter, l'animal...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)

L' anis malheureux il en faut plus dans mon verre pour bien avoir le gout


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2015)

Haine - à voir l'égout, le novice comprend la rime riche : « _dégoûte_ » / « _dégoutte_ »


----------



## rabisse (12 Novembre 2015)

Des goûts d'égout qui dégoûtent du coup du goût des sons des gouttes qui dégouttent.
Plic, pipi... Ploc, caca.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)

Cacao le matin au petit déjeuner avec deux tartines de pain avec du beurre


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2015)

Nœuds d'eux. Peines. _Ave !_ Que dues ? Beuh... Ris : la roue tourne


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2015)

tourne-disque ou électrophone est un appareil électronique destiné à restituer un enregistrement sonore réalisé sur disques microsillons.


----------



## rabisse (13 Novembre 2015)

Dis que ce micro cille, on fulmine sous la furiosité curieuse de ce fou furieux de führer.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2015)

Rieuse d'eusses : « œuf » ou « fût » ? Ris... Eux deux : « Fût » ! répondirent à l'unisson


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2015)

[Erratum]

Rieuse d'eusses : « œuf » ou « fût » ? Ris... Eux deux : « Fût » ! _réèrent-ils_ à l'unisson


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

Unisson nos forces en ce jour particulier


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2015)

« Unis sonne haut. Fort sang se joue » : repartie qu'eût liée _Lisle_ au Chant de la France


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

La France est en deuil ,Il s’agit de la pire attaque terroriste qui ait jamais frappé la France.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2015)

Ah ! paix l'affre en sang improsterné Peuple Républicain


----------



## rabisse (17 Novembre 2015)

Caîn tua Abel.  Ève ; elle enfanta un autre fils, et l'appela du nom de Seth, car, dit-elle, Dieu m'a donné un autre fils à la place d'Abel, que Caïn a tué.
C'est alors que l'on commença à invoquer le nom de l'Éternel.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2015)

Comment ça : a un Veau, qu'elle (non ?) de lait terne élève - ah ! quelle histoire...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2015)

Lève ! À quai. Lisses. Toi, radoube à bâbord...


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

À bas, bordel, ce misérable fouineur !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2015)

_Abe_, à border l'semis ! Érables fouis. Ne rebuttons qu'à mi-hauteur


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2015)

Buttons qu'amis, auteurs honnis.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2015)

Bu ton cas, mie, au trot n'y nie


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2015)

Amis, autre eau Nini boit.
Nous, Beaujolais buvons droit.


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2015)

Vont droit aux champs, par équipe, levés des honneurs, faire chuter les contrats, déclarants couleurs majeurs. Le Monde est une partie de Bridge.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2015)

--> Une partie de bridge se déroule en plusieurs coups, chaque coup correspondant à une donne


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2015)

Onde en tas. Hue ! Nœud d'eau ne vainc pas l'appaloosa


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2015)

Ne donne vin pâle à pâle _hosanna_, mais entonne un _nome_


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2015)

Anna ! Mets en tonne un homme
assoiffé de jus de pomme !
Mais, dit-elle, je ne connais
que des fous de Beaujolais.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2015)

Des fous de Beaujolais nouveau ont envahi ce jeudi les bars a vin , pendant que des Japonais se baignent dedans


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2015)

Déjà poney ce bai nieux ? D'œufs d'engoulevent sa teinte


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2015)

Le vent satin te prends dans sa voile, tu n'es qu'une risée.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2015)

« Thune », « Écu » : ne ris eh ! savetier qu'à ne compter nul


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2015)

Ane ! Con ! T'es nul ! Espèce d'abruti mou ! Tes posts empestent le Beaujolais !


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2015)

Beau geôlier, nul né pro-fête dans son pays.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2015)

Nu, l'aîné : pairs, au fait ! Dansons, paysandaille ! Foulons les grappes en cadence


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

En cas d’anse cassée il faut recoller les morceaux avec patience et minutie…


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

Patience et minus si sage
Font plus que farce ni qu'orage


----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

Hé minus si sage, n'as tu pas envie d'un peu de baston ?!!


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2015)

Baston, baston, que des injures bien dures abreuvent nos postillons.


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

Nos posts y ont droit
Sont souvent maladroits


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2015)

Son sous vent mâle a de roides césures


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> C'est sure et certain que je vais revenir


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2015)

Cesse hure et serre, 'tain ! Queue. Jeu... (Vert vœu : n'y rejouer qu'entre potes)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2015)

--Entre potes , nous organisons des balades en raquettes


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2015)

quêtes rats en des balades.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2015)

Quêtera _Ann_, deb, à la discrétion des chalands ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

Des chats lents traversent cette grande avenue totalement déserte depuis les attentats


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2015)

Sillons des chats lents
Des souris dedans
Prennent le mors aux dents
Elles n'ont pas le temps

Grillé


----------



## momo-fr (28 Novembre 2015)

Le mort aux dents décaties ne faisait plus le beau, il n'avait plus le sourire aux lèvres…


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2015)

Navet plu, le sourd rire - oh ! les vrais opéras : mortel...


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

Opère à mort tel le premier terroriste venu


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)

Venu a Paris pour découvrir la capitale , il s’est ensuite rendu a la gare de Lyon


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2015)

A la gare de Lys on avait mis en place un cordon de sécurité, ils était passés par les toits…


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2015)

Sépare les toisons et donne-nous celle en or


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2015)

C'est parler ! Toise au nez : don. Nnn... Houssée la norme - im-pro-vi-sons !


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

Un pro-vison n'utilise pas la peau de lapin


----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2015)

L'appeau de lapin est plus discret que celui du pinson…


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

Du pain sonnant et trébuchant, c'est ce que réclame le peuple au boulanger, à la boulangère et au petit mitron.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2015)

Aux boules ! Han ! J'ai. À la boule ! Han ! Gérée. Hop ! T'y mis trop : nulle... C'est à qui ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Décembre 2015)

J'ai ré-optimisé le procédé hydraulique, du coup, la montée en pression est bien plus linéaire…


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2015)

linéaire ce mobilier de 10 mètres placé entre 2 allées donne 20 mètres de linéaire au sol


----------



## momo-fr (1 Décembre 2015)

Vin maître ! Deux lys nés errent au soleil et vous ne buvez point ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2015)

Houx. Nœuds. But : vais poindre cet animal


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2015)

Cet animal a deux grandes oreilles et un long nez gris


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2015)

On est gris après la deuxième bouteille de Beaujo


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2015)

Beau jauni à l'idée de ce cinquantième album.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2015)

« Bauge » honni ah ! lit... Des deux : _ce_ sein. Quand t'y es, mâle, bon manieur te montre !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2015)

Montre automatique ou a quartz ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2015)

Mon trot tôt, mate-y quoi ! Couards, hors d'ici !


----------



## momo-fr (4 Décembre 2015)

Coups hards n'est pas coups bas, un vrai mélange des genres dans ce speakeasy…


----------



## rabisse (4 Décembre 2015)

Dans ce pis qu'Isy trait jaillit le lait d'antique génisse à robe pie.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2015)

Ai-je haï le laid ! _Dan _tique. _Eugénie_ s'enrobe. Pis n'en berne mâle


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2015)

Noeud mal fait, pas d'effet


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2015)

des fesses pareil on en voit pas souvent


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2015)

Défait ce _par_ eh ? _Ion_, envoie ! Passe sous vent. _Eagle_ ! Hip hip hip...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2015)

hip hip hip hourra


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2015)

Il pourra toujours la ramener, on le laissera dans son caca.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2015)

Le lait. Ce rat danse. Sont qu'à carotter, ces engeances...


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2015)

En gens cela ne concerne que peu de monde, mais en connerie cela relève d'un niveau de magnitude très élevé...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2015)

De magnitude très élevé ce séisme peut faire de gros dégâts


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

Deux gros, des gars, des casse-pieds, des emmerdeurs !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2015)

D'eux, gueux rodés, gardez qu'à ce pis hé ! des ans (mères d'heures) à la queuleuleu pas un seul boive en Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2015)

En Suisse , il y a des abris anti-atomiques


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2015)

À tôt micro, tardive écoute.
Transcription d'un proverbe du Ptiboukistan qui correspond à notre _cause toujours tu m'intéresses._


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2015)

Min m'tait, res'don'là, 'tain et bouge point.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2015)

Mains terrent. Et ce don-là t'es né - bous-je pointilleux - par l'infusion du Saint-Esprit ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Décembre 2015)

Synthèse prise et esprit blanc: Ouate de spi, rite. Vent portant et dissolvant.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2015)

Où hâtent deux spirites ? _Vamps_ hors tant est : dix ? Oh ! le vampire est affamé...


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2015)

Haut le vent !
Pire est ta femme et que vienne la bonne humeur !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2015)

Empyrée, ta fée, mec. Vit et nœud là ! beau nu me ranime


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

C'est à ce moment là que je vis Éneula, ce puissant ouragan qui allait ravager cette si belle contrée…


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2015)

Si bée le con trés attirant
Alors vas-y rentre dedans


----------



## rabisse (11 Décembre 2015)

Hire entre deux dents, la sagesse en moins.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

Le con très attirant n'est pas toujours celui qui le devrait…


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2015)

Satyre en épate où jour se luit : qu'il, d'œuvrer, nous ôte d'un doute !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

Douter de tout, c'est aussi douter du doute. Voilà ce qui guette les incrédules

( Jean Cocteau)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2015)

_Doubs_. Ttt... Deux toussaient tôt : scie. D'où t'es ? Du _Doubs_ ? Ttt... Voile à ski ? Gai ! Ttt... Les zincs créent du louvoyage au décollage


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2015)

Des colles à gendres libèrent les belles-mères


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

Les belles-mères ne se souviennent jamais qu’elles ont été des belles-filles


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2015)

Honte hé ! Tes debs : elles (fi !) ioulent comme des sirènes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2015)

Des sirènes hurlent ,l'alerte aux populations est lancée pour prévenir les populations de l'arrivée du danger


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2015)

Hé ! pooh... Put là, si onde, la river _Dude_,_ Angèle_, à l'horizontale ?


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2015)

Alors ils ont talé toutes les pommes que tu avais ramassées, les salauds !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2015)

À _Véra_ : ma selle ! Et sa longe, où elle est bon sang ?


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2015)

Bon sang ne saurait mentir.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2015)

--> Mentir est un art. Ne réussit pas qui veut


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2015)

M'en tirai, tt ... Eux : narre ! Nnn... Heur ai eu. Si. Pasqu'y venaient denses comme mouches


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2015)

Dans ce con me mouche... - Dégoûtant ! Combien de fois t'ai-je dit de ne pas aller fourrer ton nez dans les affaires des autres ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2015)

de profundis clamavi ad te!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2015)

Des profs ont dit ce que l'âme a : « Vie ». Ah ! T'es pas athée ?


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2015)

À tes fourneaux cuistot, la fête est proche !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2015)

proche de mon travail , je me rend au bureau a pied


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2015)

Peur. Eau. _Ch... de..._ Monte. Ras. Va ! Île. Je meurs en eau bue. Rot. Ahaa... Piètre échappatoire : ce n'est qu'un récif battu par le vent


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2015)

Le vent, l'un des quatre éléments de la Terre souffle sur nos têtes et s'enroule dans nos cheveux. Léger comme l'air, il soulève bien des pensées...


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2015)

Pansez vos chevaux donc vous serez.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2015)

_Pan_ (sait _Ève_) hoche. Veaux - dons - voussent... Réjouissons-nous en dansant la _Tarentelle_ !


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

Sans la tare en téléphonant, ils n'auraient rien à dire.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2015)

Or ai ri hein - ha ! - d'y _Ruth_ voir nue de haut en bas


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2015)

Tant baveux le salaud qu'à la fin il se casse.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2015)

Casser va plus vite que raccommoder


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2015)

Cas : sève a plus vit. Queue, ras con _Maude_, est mal barrée


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2015)

_Maude_ aima l'barré d'la taule d'à côté.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2015)

à côté de toi et ta meilleure amie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2015)

Ah ! qu'ôté d'eux toit, êtes à mes yeux, ramilles, l'abri simple des amants


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Des amants au pluriel ! Pourquoi faire ? - Pour tromper plusieurs fois votre mari
(Jules Renard)


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2015)

On paie. Plus y. Heur. Foie  vautre _Marie_ dans le fossé


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2015)

Rides en le faux César, peau nette pour le vrai Gaulois.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2015)

(Ris dans l'œuf) Oh ! ces harpes... Honnête pourra l'œuvrer, gaule, l'oie blanche, la messe dite


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2015)

L'âme, est-ce d'Italie qu'elle nous vient ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2015)

Là mais se dit, _Thalie_, qu'_Hélène_ où vit invita mit les voiles


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2015)

Ami, les voies les moins droites sont les plus impénétrables
et les voix les plus chaudes sont les moins froides.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2015)

Elle laid voit : l'« épluche » ! Oh ! deux sons laids - mot effroi de poète


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

Poète je vis, poète je meurs Mais comme l'affirme l'ironique littérateur : N'en jetez plus Il ne faut pas poéter plus haut que son cul

(Guy Bedos)


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2015)

Oh ! Que sont culottés les incultes bavards récidivistes !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2015)

D'un goût exquis

Aux queues son cul : ôtez-les, hein ! Cul te bave ? À raie-ci, dis, visse-toi un verrou


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2015)

Verrou par verrou  et l'un après l'autre , c'est la clé d'un bon hacker


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2015)

L'auteure sait, là, que l'aide nœud beau. N'a cœur à lire sans sentiment la midinette


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2015)

Y' ment l'ami. Dine et tu feras la sieste car qui dine dort.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2015)

Dis, ne tue feu ! - râle l'assis. Est-ce (teuheuh !) cas requis, dis ? Ne dore nul rôt sur la cendre...


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2015)

Rosse ! Hurla Cendrillon, ma chère rosse ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2016)

Rhôô ! sûr là : cendres. Ris, on mâche. Héros ce ne vaut. Ah ! tueries, haine : vœu - n'y re-va


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

Va, petit mousse ,Où le vent te pousse


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2016)

Pousse-toi de là que je m'y mette !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonne Année, *mistik* ! 

Poux. Ce toit... Deux ! La queue je mis méticuleusement en conserve


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2016)

Qu'on serve le champagne et que la fête commence !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2016)

Con serf veut le champ pas nié. Queues, là, faites comme en salles de garde !


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2016)

Comment, sale de gare, debout pissant sur la voie, évites-tu la loco ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

La locomotive 241P17 est l'une des plus grosses locomotives à vapeur jamais construites


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2016)

Oh ! Comme au « _t'y vas ?_ », va « _peur_ »... _James_ : eh _con ! _- c'te rue, y t'ont pas dit qu'ça craint ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2016)

Ton pas, _Dick_, sacré nom ! - morigène le sergent


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

Le sergent de ville qui voulut intervenir fut rejeté hors du tourbillon


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

Tourbillon en provenance de Mavericks depuis lundi dernier


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2016)

L'un dit:"Derni est".


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

"Est-ce qu'il y a un quelqu'un ?" Poursuit-il, d'un air niais.


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2016)

Hernie est maladie plus gênante qu'air niais.


----------



## Innavoigd (5 Janvier 2016)

Souffrant ainsi, Yoda l'achève.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2016)

Sous _Franz_ hein ! si _Aude_ alla, chèvre ça va le rendre, _Marc_ - dit _Grâce_


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

Grâce aux difficultés, on se découvre des qualités insoupçonnés


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2016)

Décale-y tes zincs ! Sous peu son épave va se poser en vrac, à ce fumiste


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2016)

Casse, fume, hystérique posteur et nous venge !


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2016)

Haine ou vent je vais, çà et là, l'harmattan.


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2016)

L'alarme attend que tu la débranches.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

Hâte en queue tue la déb. Renchaîne ton galop, hussard !


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2016)

Opus hardi, héroïque, enflammant, ce _Feu Froid_ ne fut jamais écrit.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2016)

Œuf roi neuf eus-je à mes zées ? crie l'aquariophile fou


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

Fou celui qui veut éclairer le soleil, fou celui qui veut amuser son âne


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2016)

User son anacoluthe, le détruire
Pour enfin dans le forum bien écrire.


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2016)

Bien écrire est difficile et laborieux !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2016)

« _Bi_ » est né ? crie _Ray_. Dis, fi', s'il est là : beau - ris, heureux père !


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

Elabore yeux, repère paupières
Et devine ce qui est derrière !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

Derrière chaque grand homme se cache une femme


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2016)

Femme varie souvent? Pas plus que vous, amateurs de technologies insolites.


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2016)

Un seau, litière de paille, fourche et rateau sûrement une étable et pas la plus petite fève.


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

Fais venir les braillards et qu'on en parle...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2016)

Fée. Vœu - n'y relaie bras y. Arrêt, con ! N'empare-le-toi pas de bidules à communiquer


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2016)

Communiquer est un don naturel, cultivons-le


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2016)

Culte, y vont le satelliser cet astre de masse. Ce David c'est Goliath.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2016)

Ceux d'avis de _Ségo_, l'y attendraient pas mieux à la présidence des femmes battues ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2016)

bats tu le fer pendant qu'il est chaud ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2016)

Dans la série des (©_Franquin_) : "_Pan_dans_lagl"_ & "_Pan_dans_l'œil_", nous avons le plaisir de vous présenter le nouveau modèle 2016 : le "_Pan_dent_Chow-Chow_" 

Batte. Huuu... le faire : « Pan_dent » ! Qui ?  - Les _chow-chows_ à ces rombières


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2016)

Assez rond ! Bière, bière et encore bière !

Bientôt tu te retrouveras allongé dans la bière.


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2016)

Dans l'habit erre le naufragé, marinière pour voile.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

Voila l’innocence, voilà la perfection, voilà la beauté de l’âme dans celle du corps.

( George Sand)


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2016)

du corps, le garde n'en n'avait pas la stature


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2016)

En navet pâle, la statue regarde les bronzés de haut.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2016)

_Anna_ - vé, _pal_, la stat tue (rhhh...) : gardent l'_Èbre _onze et deux ôtés de vingt égale sept _hombres_


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

hombres est un poème érotique qui peut aisément se lire d'une seule main


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

Aimant ce lit, raide, hue ! nœud - se l'y maintient  la discipline


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

La discipline est la force de ceux qui ne savent pas se faire obéir sans commander

( Pierre Dac)


----------



## rabisse (15 Janvier 2016)

Sang! Comment désormais s'en passer?


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2016)

Messe en passé, paradis en futur.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2016)

Mais sans passe, eh ! para, dis en fute tu roidis pas comme un carme déchaussé ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2016)

Un car meut des chauds séminaristes en _Jurançon_


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2016)

En jus rend son blanc frelaté, quel ivrogne !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

Quel  ivrogne disait : De la naissance à la mort, la route est bien courte. Je la prolonge en zigzaguant ?


----------



## rabisse (16 Janvier 2016)

longe en zigue, zague en pote.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2016)

Longs gens-y : gueux à gants, peau terne, affalés par terre


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Terre noire fait bon blé


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2016)

Taire un hoir, Fée ! Bombe léans si ça se sait


----------



## rabisse (18 Janvier 2016)

Six sas servant sa sécurité subaquatique.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2016)

Sa sécurité subaquatique n'est pas a prendre a la légère


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2016)

Râla l'_Égée _recouvert par la vague


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2016)

Par là va! Guerroie, cours, vole, qu'il mange.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

il mange n'importe quoi entre les repas


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2016)

Il ment, jeune nain ! Porte coi, entre lez : pas un ne se moquera...


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2016)

Ce mot que rabâche le malpoli déçu lui portera-t-il chance ?


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2016)

il chance le temps à jouer au hasard.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2016)

Hasard ou destin, la réponse n’est pas simple


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2016)

Ponce-nez passe implacablement, postière, pour avoir l'air avenant


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2016)

Pourra voir les rats venant celui qui ouvrira les yeux.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

Les yeux sont aveugles. Il faut chercher avec le coeur

(Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

Faux-cher, chère, avait queue : leu, que recelait mal son fute


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2016)

Qu'heureux ce laid mâle son fût tenait à bout de bras le vidant goutte à goutte !


----------



## rabisse (22 Janvier 2016)

Le vide en goutte à goûts, temps plein.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2016)

Le vit 'dans goûta... 'Goûtant ! Plains-toi pas après d'chopper la chtouille


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2016)

Chaud pet lâche tout y compris le caca.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

Le caca révèle la présence d'un être vivant . L'étude des excréments en apprend long à son sujet


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2016)

L'« Étude des excréments » requiert un doctorat eschatologique ès scatologique

Dés et secrets. Manant âpre. Allons, gars ! Sont sus gérer la chance, les malins


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2016)

Lâchant ce laid mal intégré, je lui souhaitai bonne chirurgie esthétique.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2016)

Saoul été beau. Ne chie rue. Gît et se tait. T'y caracoleras pas demain, ducon !


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2016)

Pas deux mains, duc honteux, une seule suffira à t'en coller une !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2016)

Une vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2016)

Uh... ne vomis ! Œufs - que d'œufs - tue, _Laure_, à jeun sans thé


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2016)

_Thé Toidonc_ le meilleur thé français


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

Tais-toi ! D'oncle, le « mais » y heurtait franc ces cadets


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2016)

C'est cadenassé.


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

Le meilleur t'est France et Cadet Rousselle dans une maison

Zut, grillé.

(Cadenassé ou cadénassé ?)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2016)

Ces cas de nassés où cadène a serré - galère !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2016)

Acéré, gars, l'air assis


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2016)

Les rats cinéphiles se sont régalés de navets.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2016)

Eh ! fils, ce son : « r » égale « laid ». Deux n'a verve meilleure : « l'hère erre »


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

L'air est retenu puis rechanté embelli.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2016)

Nu, puis re: « Ch'anté ! », en bel ivre mort, chanter - à l'Auvergnat qui, sans façon, m'a donné quatre coups à boire


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

Boire c’est un moyen de se noyer


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2016)

Quatre cous aboient remerciant l'Auvergnat sans façon. Grillé !

Ce noyer nous donne ses fruits, bioteusement bien sûr.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2016)

Bis, ôte-s-e m'en bis, hein, surtout ! - crie le mosaïste au trieur de tessons


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

Tes sons doivent être saisis au vol par les ailes pour qu'ils ne tombent pas dans les oreilles d'un sourd


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2016)

Rieur de tes sonores blagues, j'en attends d'autres encore. Grillé !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2016)

Pas de veine, *loustic* : encore grillé !

Oh ! rée-il, l'_Eudes _- un saoul rond comme un sou !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

Un sou épargné, est un sou gagné


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2016)

Hun saoul épars nié et un sous-gars niais : ah ! la belle paire...


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2016)

L'abbé, le Père Révérend F.H. nous sermonne jour après jour.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2016)

Jour après jour Les amours mortes N’en finissent pas de mourir
(Gainsbourg)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2016)

Remords tenant, _Fi'_, n'hisse pas de mou rire dans une face de carême !


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2016)

Fassent deux cas remis en lumière l'exemple à suivre pour tous.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2016)

Tous pour un, un pour tous


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2016)

Un pour tous c'est pour tous.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2016)

Un pou re-tousse : ces poux re-retoussent - car les poux, c'est tout


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2016)

Ce car, l'époux s'est tout à coup souvenu de sa destination : Pétaouchenoque.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2016)

Assis, on péta. Ouch ! Nos caques sentent le hareng, marins...


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2016)

Ah ! Rend, ma ringarde ! Rend ! Mais rend donc ! Tonnerre de Brest !


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2016)

BreST ? Kart postal'ed BresT enkor'('ch) ? çui-ci est moitié genaoueg, damm. L'a qu'à envoyer avec lui une avec.
(Authentique... J'aimerai, à jamais, les bretonnismes.)


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2016)

Voyez ! Avait que lui eu, n'avait qu'eu lui - brève lueur


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

Lui brait velu, heureux comme un *â*ne devant un panier de carottes.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2016)

--> Carottes râpées , pour ce midi avec un filet d'huile d'olive


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

_Fi'_, l'aide hui : le dos l'y vacille, à l'ancêtre


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

Allant cette recluse à l'eau si souvent qu'à la fin elle se casse


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

Oh ! si sous-vent cala fin, aile ce casse-cou cessa de sustenter


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

Sade suce tant tes bonbons qu'à la fin ils se cassent


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

Ils se cassent la gueule sur le trottoir a cause du verglas et il se casse la jambe


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

Il se casse la jambe ou ils se cassent la jambe ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2016)

_Ilse_, qu'à cela (j'en bous) il se casse, l'agent : bou !


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2016)

L'âge en bout de piste nous fait retomber en enfance.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

retomber en enfance ne fait pas disparaître les rides


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2016)

Reître laid rit des lourdes bardes, préfére les pistolets à rouet.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2016)

Laid pisse-tôt lésa roue, eh !


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

Les arts ou expressions potaches nous ennuient de plus en plus souvent.


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2016)

Sous vent contraire, abat.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

Abat-jour rose en verre cannelé dont les enfant aimaient caresser du bout des doigts les cannelures


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2016)

Les canes l'eurent à coups de bec le croûton que leur lança le vieux croûton.


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2016)

Sale vit... Euh! Croûte on voit.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

Salle vide. Croûtons voisins. Musée du Rapin


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2016)

Muse est dure à peindre alors vous la photographierez.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

Houlà ! Faute aux graphes irrémissible - c'est pas français : « si il »


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2016)

Si il n'y a pas de solution c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2016)

Sec, il nie (à pas de pro) blème : s'il n'y a pas de seau, _Lucie_, il suffit d'en passer


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2016)

Fi ! Dents passées à l'émeri mordent mieux encore.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2016)

Assez (allez !) me rime or-demi : yeuse en corps sonore anche ore en qu'aure


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

En corso, nos rangs chauds, rangs qu'ornent des habits folkloriques, se pressent entre des chars magnifiques.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2016)

Aurique, ce pré ! Centre des charmes, _Annie_ fit capituler _Saint-Antoine_


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2016)

Les seins en toi ne sont pas destinés aux avaleurs de sabres.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2016)

Ose, _Ava_, l'heur de sa braguette, au marin


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2016)

Guette aux mares intra-muros les crapauds qui coassent.


----------



## Berthold (13 Février 2016)

Qui, qu'au hasard de ta vaine vie tu vis : va, cours, vole et me venge, mais surtout, ne te retourne pas !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2016)

Vent. Je mets surtout. Nœuds. Ttt ! Heureux tour. Ne pardonne pas, cet aquilon...


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2016)

C'est à qui l'on refilera le plus de fil à retordre.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2016)

Cet acquis long refit leur halle. Plus de « fi ! » là retors. Dressée de neuf, elle en jette


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2016)

Elle, ange, était notre guide à tous.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2016)

Tous pour un un pour tous


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2016)

(Tousse) _*pouh    !*_ rrr-hun-hun... _*pouh !*_ (re-tousse) *-* *SILENCE LÀ-BAS   !*


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2016)

S'il lance la baballe alors son toutou la rattrape et remue la queue.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2016)

La queue de pie, comme son nom l'indique, vous fait une réputation de drôle d'oiseau


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2016)

Queues vouent fête. Hue nœuds : raie ! Pute ah ! scions... Deux drôles, doigts au panier, asticotent la morue


----------



## Berthold (17 Février 2016)

Pas nié : l'Asti qu'ôte la mort eut bien permis à moult transalpin ribaud de survivre !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2016)

Moules : trans à la peine. Ris, beau ! D'eux (sûr) vits vrillent comme lacets


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2016)

Qu'homme lassé saisse l'occasion de se détendre ici.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2016)

Qu'on me lassait... Cesse ! L'eau quasi onde. Ce dais tendre, hisse : îlot de paix


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2016)

Si lot de péquins s'ennuient, qu'ils aillent travailler dans les champs !


----------



## momo-fr (19 Février 2016)

Aïe Trava y est, Dan léchant le reste du plateau… il ne me reste plus qu'à déguerpir.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

Te plut, cadet (gai répit) riboter à quai ?


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2016)

Ris beauté à questionner, mais ris donc de nos vaines demandes !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

Ris d'onde. Noves aient nœuds ! Deux m'en donnez à chaque, matelots


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2016)

Nez à chat que mate l'horrible molosse affamé


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2016)

affamé ce molosse rêve de croquettes pour tromper sa faim


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2016)

Deux crocs quêtent poux :_ rrr.._. _tttrrr..._ « OM » ! Paix ! Ça fait mal élevé


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2016)

Mâles élevés outragent la candeur


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2016)

Rat, je laque en deux reprises ton poil froid et ta queue trainante.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2016)

Rage, là, quand, d'heureux, prise : thon. Pouah ! l'effroi... Hé ! t'a que très nantis qui se le taperont


----------



## rabisse (23 Février 2016)

Le taperont, rouge et petit.


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2016)

Le tas peu rond, roux, geai peut titiller nos sens aiguisés.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

Eh ! n'hausse anse, c'est guise éhontée de verser


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2016)

Verser de l'eau dans du cognac, c'est gâcher deux bonnes choses


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2016)

Et un _cocktail_, un...

Vers (c'est de l'ode, _dame !_ ) du con nient accès. Gare ! « chez deux / beaux nœuds»  - chauds y riment les mots


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2016)

Les mots ne sont pas de simples particules de phrases. Ces syllabes entremêlées ont un réel pouvoir. Les mots nous gouvernent, nous trahissent, nous blessent, nous réchauffent. Mais en aucun cas, ils ne laissent insensibles


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2016)

Îles Nole et Sein, sans cible, vous restez, dans l'esprit de vos visiteurs, des havres de paix.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2016)

Ah ! ces « visiteurs des hâvres » : quels pénibles...

Vise-y te ! Heur des hâves... Heureux d'eux. Pénibles, ma chère ah ! là là l'engeance


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2016)

« Marchez ! » râle à l'ala l'ange en se déguisant en centurion, mais oubliant de ranger ses ailes.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2016)

ses ailes de geant l'empêchent de marcher


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2016)

_Albatros_ ? - _Cormoran !_

Sais hé ! l'_Eude_ - j'ai en l'an pêche. Deux mares chez nous autres et sept cormorans


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2016)

— Oh ! Treize (pteuh !) corps morts en si peu de temps, (pteuh !) mon vieux Charolles, il faut faire (pteuh !) quelque chose (pteuh !)  ! Tu as une idée (pteuh !) ?
— Vous devriez arrêter de fumer, patron.


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2016)

À Ré tes deux fûts m'épatent, rond aurais-je trop picolé ? Il ne te reste que la lie.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2016)

la lie désigne les levures mortes qui sédimentent au fond du contenant à l'issue de la fermentation.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2016)

Y suent, deux-là, ferme. Han ! Tasse ! Si on laisse des trous, ça joue


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2016)

D'être où s'ajoutent les astucieuses réponses aux questions vaseuses, convient bien aux forumeurs.


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2016)

Convie un bi-anneau fort, aux mœurs dissolues, à décrire un "huit" par une position désinvolte et couchée.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2016)

Pause ici. Ont des zings volté. Cous cherchent un repos mérité


----------



## loustic (29 Février 2016)

Mes ris t'excitent ? Eh bien si tu es gai ris donc !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2016)

Donc la meilleure défense c'est l'attaque ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2016)

Des faons se cèlent là. T'as qu'à rester muet


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2016)

Ta caresse t'émut, es-tu si sensible ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2016)

la blatte est caressante à minuit

Ta carrée se tait. Mues êtes, uh ! six cents six blattes, et crissantes


----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2016)

Écris sans tes mains tu verras la profondeur de ton âme…


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2016)

Hé ! (cri) : cent thèmes ? Maint tue - vert, râla prof... Font d'heures deux tonnes, à mentionner les erreurs


----------



## rabisse (3 Mars 2016)

Mon scion mêle les airs, heurte les branches, pauvre pécheur.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2016)

Hanches. Peau. Vœu : repêche, ribaud, la vive


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2016)

Beau lavis verrons-nous, belle oeuvre exposerons.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2016)

Bol : l'aviver, rond, où bée le verre. (_Rex_ pause, ronchon) Ah ! ces verriers...


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2016)

Assez verts yétis prétentieux d'aujourd'hui, retournez vous cacher dans vos douillets glaciers.


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2016)

Vaudou y est glace, y est froid, y est pas chaud, pour tout dire !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2016)

Assis et froidi, hé ! _Pa' _ choppe (ourhh...) toux. D'irrité pas peu je l'évente


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2016)

Je lève entre nous ce verre de l'amitié.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2016)

_in cauda venenom_

Gelée ventre n'housse vert. Delà, mie, t'y es bonne pour attendre


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2016)

Et Beaune pourra tendre un piège, nous irons quand même y boire.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Mars 2016)

Quand Mamie boit, regarde-là sans condescendance, mais plutôt avec compréhension.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

Cent cons des cent dames : ce mets plut tôt. Avaient cons prêts, en si honnête apparence


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2016)

Si on est à part en ce jour, on le sera toujours.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2016)

Six au nez, ha ! Pare, _Hans._ Jouerons-le, sœur, atout ? Jouera rat jouera pas ?


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2016)

Jour à rats, jour à pastis.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2016)

Joue ras, rajout ras passe-t'y ? - s'enquiert le grimeur rieur


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

Monsieur Legrimeur rit heureusement à toutes ces farces, ils n'auront pas son dernier mot…


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2016)

Passons d'hernie et motricité réduite à la plus folle danse.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

Son dernier mot "tri" cité en exemple fit l'effet d'une bombe…


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2016)

Ample filet fait dune. Bon ! Bouchez-moi ces trous, lambins, les poissons passent


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2016)

Bin les poids sont pas seulement lourds, mais aussi légers.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2016)

Léger, l’enfant se plaît dans la mobilité ; Le vieillard, dans la gravité


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2016)

Hé ! le vit aie, y, ardent - l'aggrave itération sans fougue


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

Si on s'en fout guenon, où grimperons-nous ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2016)

Nous sommes frères par la nature,mais étrangers pas l'éducation
(Confucius)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2016)

Éthéré ange et pâle éduqua scion du novice


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2016)

Les Ducs assis ont du noviciat une idée qui ne tient pas debout.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2016)

debout tout le monde , c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2016)

Deux boutent. Où ? Le mont. Deux selles. Heur d'eux. La paix royale assis


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2016)

De là, père oya la sinoque clamant des vers contemporains.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2016)

Las ! si nos queues calent à mander verts cons... Temps, port indéfendu, rallier la sûreté


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2016)

Fan du rallye, elle assure têtu l'_Atalante_


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2016)

Es-tu là ? T'as l'entremets qui t'attend !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2016)

Hais-tu latte, _Al_, entre mecs ? - Quitte à t'en manger, sais d'où part le coup


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2016)

C'est doux par le coucou d'avoir l'heure du réveil.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2016)

Le cou coude, à voir l'heureux du rêve ayant cet air béat


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2016)

En sept herbes et avec de l'eau vous ferez vos tisanes.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2016)

Ô voue feu, rais votifs, à _Niké_ - _Ménélas !_


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2016)

N'ayez crainte que «_ niquer mène hélas ! au prurit_ » - car :

Ah ! nie qu'aime _Énée_ la superbe _Didon _- poète


----------



## rabisse (20 Mars 2016)

Peau es-tu poreuse?


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2016)

Poreux Zebig ? Non, il boit bien, c'est tout.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2016)

Toto visite le zoo

Porcs : eux, zébies...  Guenons... Hi ! le Boa biais... Nœuds : sept. Hou là là !


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2016)

Haineux sait tout, la lacune est loin de lui.


----------



## rabisse (21 Mars 2016)

Hellouin, de lui le Bec, peu distant, murmure à l'abbaye, le temps restant jusqu'à l'angélus.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2016)

Île t'enraie. Ce temps j'eus (ce qu'a l'ange) : j'ai lu ce livre cent sept ans


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2016)

Je gèle. _Luce_ livre sans s'étendre. Que c'est pénible !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2016)

Ivres sens : ces tendres queues, ces pénis bleus vite élevés


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2016)

Le vit est levé, le voile est tiré.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2016)

_Veni - vidi - vici_

Le « vis » et le « vais » : vois les tirets - faut le temps


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2016)

Eh ! t'irait, folle, t'en tirer ? Faux !


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2016)

Oh ! Le temps ! T'irais fauché faire la manche sous la pluie ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2016)

déboires d'un cerf

Au leu ! tant t'y rées faux, chef. Erre là, manche soûl : a plu immérité rival à la belle


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2016)

à la belle étoile cette nuit , par zéro degré dans une montagne du Jura


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2016)

Ah ! l'abbé laid - toi, le cep te nuit. Pars, erre. Ô, de gré, danse. Hue ! ne monta nieux. Du jus, ralentis pas l'allure


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2016)

Jure, rat lent, type à l'urée néfaste, de boire et pisser !


----------



## Maxmad68 (28 Mars 2016)

Pi, c'est 3.14 , à peu près


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2016)

Pis étroits (cas tors) happe, pressé, l'agneau laineux


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2016)

Essaie la gnôle, hé ! neu-neu


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2016)

Et c'est l'Annie, olé, ne neutralisant pas ses pulsions


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2016)

Essaie l'anis haut les nœuds... Neutre à _Lise_ en passe hé ! pue le scion des sucettes


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2016)

Scions, déçus, cette branche sur laquelle nous sommes assis depuis trop longtemps.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2016)

Là, quelle noue... Somma six de puits : trolls, on temporise ? Au taf !


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2016)

Temps au rizzo, t'as fait la sauce qui va bien ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2016)

Tantôt ris ôta fée là : sots, ceux qu'ive à bienfaitrice tinrent


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2016)

Un fait triste inregardable n'est pas gai du tout.


----------



## rabisse (3 Avril 2016)

Toutouyoutou toutouyoutou


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2016)

Tout ouille où toutou touille ou tournée te reçois


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2016)

Tour n'est heureux (soi-disant) qu'en paraissant aisé


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2016)

Dix ans campa, récent est zéphir qui détruisit sa tente.


----------



## rabisse (4 Avril 2016)

Des truies (sis Satan) te couinent de ne pas boire le cycéon.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2016)

Détruit scies ça tant, teck - oui. Nœuds : deux nœuds, _Pa'  _! Bois : re le « six » et on l'aura cette fois


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2016)

Éon l'or à sept foires a convoité mais n'en a point volé.


----------



## rabisse (5 Avril 2016)

vos lais me sied.


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2016)

rabisse a dit:


> vos lais me sied.


"Vos lais me siéent." Cela me sied, tellement que j'en suis scié.

Veau laid me scie et me laisse sur ma faim.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2016)

Vos lemmes ? Si, aime (les sûrs) - m'a fait _Minie_


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2016)

À féminisme dur, masculinisme mou.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2016)

A fait mine isthme. Me dure. Masse cul, _Line _: y se me moud - se plaint l'ectoplasme


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2016)

Mousse plein, les queues tôt placent mieux leur tête chercheuse


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2016)

fin en -ent, veau mieux...


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2016)

rabisse a dit:


> fin en -ent, veau mieux...


Erreur de page ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2016)

Feints "han !" "han !", vomit œufs, mousses, plein laid que top-là se mit. Eux l'heurtaient. Teuh ! cherche, zig, l'issue de secours...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2016)

Y glisse sud de ce cours, ce chaland


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2016)

Cours, ce chat lent sort ses griffes, cours


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2016)

Course. Châle en sort. S'égrit feu court. L'amazone halète


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2016)

Lame à zona l'étripe et le laisse ventre à l'air


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2016)

Tri-Pet. Elle : «Laid, ce vent ttt..!» râle, hérissée du sans-gêne


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2016)

Rat laid rit : c'est du sang généreux... Santé !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2016)

J'ai nerfs. Ressentez-vous cette horripilation ?


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2016)

Or hippie la scie honteusement sa vieille guitare


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

Saviez-y le gui tardif - c'est de la colle ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

La colle en tube, ça colle tout, excepté les bouchons de tube


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2016)

Les bouches ondes tubéreuses osent les vulgarités


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2016)

Aux œufs l'ai vu, le gars - rit ébaudi l'arsouille


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2016)

Dis, l'art souille les lieux publics


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2016)

Dix lards saouls ouillent les lies. Œufs puent - beuh... Liquoreux ? Pas du Sauternes !


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2016)

Repas du sot terne, boisson d'ivrogne brillant


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2016)

(Re) Pas dusse. Ô (ter) ne bois ! Sont - d'ivres honnis - bris. Y en a du café laissé ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2016)

_Ron_ ni _Brian_ n'a ducat. Fée, laid c'est les délaisser


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2016)

Fêlé sait les délais, sérieux les ignore


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2016)

Fais les scellés ! Des lés ! Serre-y eux ! Lés y, ni au revers ni là


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2016)

Hors vernis, la peinture n'est pas protégée


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2016)

Or vert ni lapin. Tu renais pas, _Protée_, j'aime à croire, potager ni ribaud


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2016)

Pote âgé ni riz beau ne découragent l'affamé


----------



## rabisse (19 Avril 2016)

L'affamé, l'avenir de l'homme.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2016)

_Ulysse_ & _Nausicaa_

La femme est là ! Venir de l'eau marine nu comme un dauphin : gênant


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2016)

Communs dos fins, gènes ancestraux excluant le gros dos


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2016)

Anse : est-ce trop hé ! ce que (lut _Ann_) le grau donne ? - Ah ! faut l'endiguer


----------



## rabisse (21 Avril 2016)

"Affolant" dit Guertrude.


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2016)

Affolant dit gaiement l'électeur en écoutant le candidat

Rudes sont les secondes perdues


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2016)

Rue : de son lait, ce con de père (dur !) s'infecta


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2016)

Air d'ursin fait que t'as des manières de vieil ours


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2016)

Aires dures (infect tas d'...) aime ânière, de vit - eeeyiii - oursin démêlant en chantant


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2016)

Des mets lents en champs tantôt seront bouffés par la vermine


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2016)

D'aimer l'_Anne_ (enchantant tôt ce rond bout Fée parla vert) - mine piteuse évitera !


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2016)

Mi-noeud piteux et vit eux rassemblent les garces


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2016)

Si l'on me passe en accroche un décalage des sons 

Pine miteuse et vit euh ! ras semblent, les gars, si contrits


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2016)

Legs à six cons tristes c'est mieux que rien


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

Ah ! si contristent ces mies queues, ris impudent s'ensuit


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2016)

Dents sans suie, haleine fraîche.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2016)

Dansant suis. Ah ! les nœuds fraient (choquant, non ?) - lascif le slow...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2016)

On lasse.. Siffle ce Lowland Malt, et on se tire de ce rade avant les turpitudes.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2016)

On la siffle, ce lot. Lent, mâle ! Tais ton satyre ! D'eux, ce rat d'avant, l'es-tu ? - Répit : tu  dois décrocher...


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Avril 2016)

Deux "ouah", des crocs, chair à vif. Dure, la vie du facteur.


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2016)

Dur, l'avis du fat que te rappelle cet autre niais insupportable


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2016)

Le sais : tôt te renie hé ! (hein) support. Table pas sur cet ami _Pierre_


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2016)

Pas sûrs ces tamis, pierres méchantes les trouèrent


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2016)

Passe hure : c'est ta mie ! Pis eh ! remet chant. Te les troue. Éraillée la sirène


----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2016)

Six Reines pour un Roi, ça en fait cinq de trop, chaises musicales demandées.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2016)

Essaims : que de tropes chez eux _Muses_ y calent, d'eux mandées - écrivains lyriques


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Avril 2016)

Des cris ! Vint l'ire ictérique du cirrhotique à qui je venais d'annoncer sa maladie, qui finit en un gargouilli pathétique.


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2016)

Pas tes tics, non ! Et tes tiques encore moins !


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Avril 2016)

Éthique : encore mou, un cadavre ne doit pas être dépecé, surtout s'il est toujours chaud et parle encore.


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2016)

Si les toujours chauds et parlant correspondants du forum m'ennuient, alors je leur tire les oreilles


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2016)

Faux rhum m'en nuit. À l'eau ! Re-jeu : l'heur ? - T'y re-lèse. Ore ayons plus peur des mélanges


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2016)

Mets l'ange où tu veux, mais pose-le, il m'embarrasse.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2016)

Mais l'_Anjou_ tue. Vœu : mets pause. Le « il » ment bas, rassurant qu'il n'est pas acide


----------



## Berthold (2 Mai 2016)

Kill* nait, pas si désespéré que le contexte socio-économique l'aurait laisser craindre.


* _Diminutif bien connu de Killian, comme chacun sait…_


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2016)

Laurel et ses crins de rebelle avec Hardy et sa moustache craintive nous font encore rire aujourd'hui


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2016)

Dis eh ! sa mousse tache : craint ive. Noue. Fonts. En corps ire - au jour dû, ils ont pas dégagé l'aire


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2016)

Des gars âgés, l'air louche, rodent autour de la maison de retraite…


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2016)

Ode au tour. De l'âme, aisons d'heureux traitement le regret


----------



## Berthold (4 Mai 2016)

« Deux retraits, te ment l'heureux Grégoire, et tu ne risques rien ! »


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2016)

Une rit ce que rient insolemment des garces


----------



## Berthold (5 Mai 2016)

Un seul ment ; d'égard ce galopin n'en a pour personne !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2016)

Hé ! gars : se galope, hein, nana... Pouh ! repère son « _a posteriori_ » comme il chaloupe


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2016)

Rico mit le chat loup penaud dans la grange aux souris


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

Ris : commis, le chat loupe. Nos dents là grand, _Jo_, sourient  - l'animal est nul


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

Rit, l'_Annie_ : mâle et nu, le _Faune_ apparaît


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2016)

Le faux n'a pas raison, mais n'a pas toujours tort.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2016)

Le « phone » à part : aise on mène, à pattes, où joue retors le sentier bocager


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2016)

Le sentis, eh ! beau, qu'âge est pas l'ami de la mine ?


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2016)

J'ai pas la mie de l'âme inerte ni celle du pain mou


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2016)

Pâle, l'amie de là mit nerfs. Te nie. C'est le dû : pin mou déçoit l'attente


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2016)

Sois là, tente ici, mais pose tes fesses quelque part.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

Soie. La tente hisse-y ! Mets pause : t'es fait !  - Ce qu'elle (qu'eux pardonnent !) est mal agencée...


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mai 2016)

Aime Allah ? J'en sais rien...


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2016)

Agence et ris inconsidérément


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

Agent serre y, hein ! con. Sidéré m'en vîtes


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2016)

Si des raies manta vivent par ici évitez les rayures…


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2016)

Si der aimant avive - pari sied. Vit ailé _Ray_ y eut, ramolli finira


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2016)

Rat molli finit rat d'égout


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2016)

Molly finira dégoutée à tout jamais par cet impétrant…


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

T'es atout, _James_. Hé ! pas recette, hein... Paix ! Te rendrai la monnaie de ta pièce


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2016)

L'âme au nez, deux tapis, cela suffit


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

Là, mon aide, ta pisse là-sus fi ! ça sent pas le suave


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2016)

Fissa ! Cent pas le Zouave les franchit allégrement.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2016)

Fils sassant pâles, zou ! avez _Leffe_ franche. Y hâle aigrement, ce cagnard...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2016)

En ce qu'âne nia, rien qu'_Annie_ a ri


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2016)

Cagnard isolé m'insupporte


----------



## rabisse (18 Mai 2016)

main su' porte: "ouvrez police"


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2016)

Tout vrai : peau lisse vaut mieux que peau fripée


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2016)

_Ray_, polis ce vomi ! Eueuk... Pot : fripe et pinard puent pas


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2016)

Épinard put, _Pa'_, faire un nain puissant ?


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2016)

Puits sans eau retient la vérité


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2016)

...Puissants ! Aure tient l'avers. Ris ! Terre accore


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2016)

Tes raccords sont à refaire


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mai 2016)

Tes rats, Corses ? On t'as refait. Regarde leur moustache, ce sont de vulgaires continentaux.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2016)

Terre ah ! Corps sont tares. Faire garde ! Leur mousse tache - se sonde - vu ? - le gay re-continent. Oh !


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2016)

Où est la nouvelle phrase ?

Contine en taule ou en liberté ?


----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2016)

L'ibère t'es où ? Estoy en el baño…


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

Lit. _Berthe _et...  Ouh ! Est-ce toi en elle ? Banni, honte à toi !


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2016)

Bah, nions ta toile réaliste, préférons l'abstraction.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Mai 2016)

Réaliste le Préfet rompt l'abstraction instaurée par ce long discours d'un cinglant "Mais laissez les vivre bordel !".


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2016)

Ô raie, pare ce (l'on dit) secours d'un Saint Gland. Mets les scellés ! Vit veut reborder : l'assaut imminent...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2016)

Hors d'elle à sot y minant : allez, du nerf !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2016)

Ah ! les dunes errent - ou mirage ?


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2016)

Hé Roumir agenouille toi devant ton maître !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2016)

Hère roux mit rage : Nouilles. Toit de vent. Ton mets traîtreusement s'envole


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2016)

Devant tomes maîtres, est heureusement sans volonté le chaland chic !


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2016)

Le chat lent chipe les souris mortes…


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2016)

Les saoules riment orthographe avec épitaphe


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2016)

Laisse ! Hou ! le ris... Mort. Ogre (af !) avait képi. T'a fière allure, homme !


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2016)

Hère a lu roman décoiffant, il écrit maintenant


----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2016)

"Il est" cri Main tenant dans ses mains le nouveau né.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2016)

Hiii ! Laid crime maintenant, d'_Hans_ ces maints le nouent : veau, n'épargnant pas la corde


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

Niant pâle l'accord de dupes, il rentra chez lui


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2016)

N'y empala corps d'eux (du pis, le rend trachée luisant, le sapin) - mais les coupa en tranches


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2016)

Mets les cous pas entre anches, plutôt l'anche dans la bouche


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2016)

La boucherie chevaline du quartier propose une viande équivoque…


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2016)

Carre-t'y eh ! pro - pause une vie en dés qui vaut que des roupies de sansonnet


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2016)

Des roux pillent deux-cents sonnés complétement barges !


----------



## momo-fr (1 Juin 2016)

Ils sont nés cons et pleinement barges, ce sont les pires mais pas les plus moches.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2016)

Il sonnait qu'au nez plein : « m'en barre-je » - ce son laid. Pis ! remet palais, plu, mot chuintant. Ouh ! y faut s'l'endurer...


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

C'est lent, dur et ça pue, c'est quoi ? Indice : on le trouve dans les régions subtropicales…


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2016)

Dans les régies on sue, beuh ! Tropiques allons-y en pédalo !


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

Allo Zianpe allo ? Y a quelqu'un ? Putain l'Asie c'est trop loin pour le téléphone…


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2016)

Qui voit Ouessant voit son sang
Qui voit Molène voit sa peine
Qui voit Sein voit sa fin
Qui voit Groix voit sa croix
Qui voit Momo voit ses maux

Putt ! hein ! là zig : sept trolls hauts (haine p... !) ourlent tes lés, faux nez sur le faciès ?


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2016)

Les faunes nés sur le fa dièse chantent l'après-midi


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2016)

_Leffe_ : on est sur le fade, dis ? - Aise, champ' ! - Teuh ! l'âpre est mis. Diablement amère celle-là...


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2016)

Ta mère scelle la réconciliation avec sa bru


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2016)

Ta maie recèle la raie : qu'on scie l'y ! - Ah ! si on n'avait que sabre usé ? - Veux pas savoir : au boulot !


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2016)

Voeux : passe à voir au bout l'eau qui monte, et fais-la partir !


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

Passoire au boulot, éponge au comptoir, c'était la devise de feu Norbert notre ami.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2016)

Hé ! lad, vise... De fœhn, aure berne nos trames : _Miraut_ se forlonge


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

Mire haute, ce fort longe la mer, il ne faudrait pas tirer dans l'eau…


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2016)

Neuf odes _Ray _pâtit, raide, en lauriers âpre


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

Tirez dans l'eau, riez après, bref amusez-vous !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2016)

T'irait _Dan_ - _Laure_ y est ? - Zapperai. Brait femme. M'use hé ! voulant diriger


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2016)

Fans mûs, _Ève_ houle d'ire - ris-je, égayé par la scène


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2016)

Femme huée, vous le dire y j'ai : « gai  y est ! » - parla cénobite


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2016)

Par là, c'est nos bites qui... Je vous laisse deviner la suite.

Par là, c'est nos bitos qui nous protègent du soleil


----------



## rabisse (10 Juin 2016)

T'ai-je du sol élevé?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2016)

Tes jeux dussent, sot, les levées faire ! couinai-je


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

Air qu'ouïe n'ait jadis entendu cherchez-vous ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2016)

Hère : qu'oui, _Neige_... Ah ! dix ans tendu, chair chez vous l'hère revendique


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2016)

--> L'air, vent dictateur, nous impose la pluie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2016)

L'aire. Vans. _Dick_ tâte : eurh... noues, hein ? Pause ! L'a plu. Inique temps


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2016)

Il nique tant sa mère qu'à la fin elle se casse


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2016)

Il le nie, que tance amère - Cala faim, eh ! Le "sec" ? Assez t'en ai laissé...


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2016)

Ah ! Ces temps et les saisons nous inondent


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2016)

Ascètes en zèle, les saies on noue-z'y ? Non ! dînons dix nus


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2016)

Dis non, dis nu, dis vêtu, dis quelque chose !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2016)

(Dit non-dit nu d'_Yves_) - Êtes eues ! _Dick_ : quelle queue ! Chauds ébats que voilà...


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2016)

Hauts et bas que voit la boursicoteuse ne lui font ni chaud ni froid


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2016)

Osé bac, voix : labourent-ci côte, eux... Œufs, nœuds : luit fond... Nichent haut nids... Froissis de courant... C'est la vie !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2016)

Si deux courts en selle, la victoire n'est pas longue à se dessiner


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

Hep ! allons, gars - ce déci n'est pas ta tasse


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2016)

Patte à ta soeur, pogne à ton frère


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2016)

Pas te hâte... Ah ! ce repos nia-t-on ? Frais, recommencerez à scier


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2016)

Comment serait assis et debout ce poisson ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2016)

Commence, _Ray_. Ah ! six & deux. Bouh ! Ssss... poisse. On est mal parti


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2016)

Bout : ce poids. Sont nés mâles - parties  de conserve


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

Le parti de cons sert vainement à tous


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2016)

« Leu » parti d'eux : Qu'on serre vingt nœuds ! M'en a tout l'air, ce filet lâche


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2016)

File et la chemise te suivra


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2016)

Fi ! laid - lâche mise. Ttt... suie veut ramoneur sali


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2016)

_Iseut _- suiveur à mon heure, sa lice en laisse avance avant


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2016)

Les savants savent en silence, les ignorants parlent


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2016)

L'est ça vent, ça : vent si lent ? Seule, l'aise y nie aure. Rempart, là, nul n'y faut


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2016)

Annule ! Nie ! Faux-jeton tire-toi !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2016)

Où le « rasoir d'Occam » s'avère « faux »

À nu le nid. Faux : jetons tire ; toit ; lit ; terre - errons sans


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2016)

Honte. Ire. Toi, littéraire ? - On sent que tu ne connais pas tes classiques


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2016)

Pâté classique ou tripes à la mode brexit ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2016)

_Pat_, t'es classe : six coups... trie pas !  la _Maud_ braie. - Que si, tarée que nul ne veut


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2016)

Éclats-ci - _hic ! - _outrent y pâle à mots de beurrés. « Queue cita raie, queue nue le nœud velu » : ce rot ment, rosière ?


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2016)

Soeur au Mans, rose hier, aujourd'hui coureuse.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2016)

Queue nue, le neveau lut ce roman rose hier. Au jour, dû _hic_ : court, heuse a ballotante


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2016)

[Édit: _lapsus calami_ => lire « _neveu_ » à la place de « _neve*a*u_ »]


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2016)

À bas l'OTAN terne et inutile


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2016)

Abat. L'eau : tant. Terre n'est ? Y n'eut île ? - se lamente _Ulysse_


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2016)

Ceux-là mentent, huent l'histrion mais sont pires que lui.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2016)

Seule la mentule. Lisse tri, "hommet", son pis. Re : queue luit.  Astique-t'y '_tit_ !


----------



## thunderheart (4 Juillet 2016)

Titi et Gros Minet aiment aller ensemble au pique-nique


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2016)

_Tite_ y, aigre homme, miné, hait mâles léans. Sang bleu ! Au pis, queues n'y cambrent que de pies...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2016)

Laid en semble haut pic que nique _Ambre_ queue de pitre. Quelle traînée !


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2016)

Qu'elle traîne et s'arrête enfin !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2016)

Quai. Le train. N'est-ce ah ! rai ? Temps fin. En voiture...


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2016)

Vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

Voix tue ris : hein ! Veut n'y ranger sa tire, çui-là ?


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2016)

Satyre suis, lascif fus, footballeur serai !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2016)

Ça tire : suis la ! Si fût fou  - te bats. L'heur se récolte à l'hardi


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2016)

T'as l'art, dis, d'embrouiller les pistes


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

Talle are (redit _Dan_). Broui est l'épi. Stérile fonds


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2016)

Et pis, s'taire ils font au lieu de brailler "À bas l'foot !"


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2016)

Épice tes ris. Le font au lit eux deux (beuh). Raille, hé ! A bal l'foutu âne


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2016)

Le fou tua notre équipe désobéissante


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2016)

L'« _Œuf_ », où tu as nos treks ? Qui peut, des eaux bées y, sentier garder ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2016)

Aube est. Y sens t'y, hé ! gars, d'évanescents arômes ?


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2016)

Éva naît sans arum ni trompette


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2016)

Hé ! vanesse : sans art, homme n'y trompe et te laisse filer


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2016)

Pète, laid, ce fil est malodorant


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2016)

Paix ttt...  Les ceux, _Fi'_  (les mâles) au dos rembourré - c'est conciliant


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2016)

Bourrés ces cons si liants nous cassent les pieds


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2016)

Nouvelle vague

Bout - raie : sec, qu'on scie-l'y _Anouk_, ha ! Se l'épier, c'est pas tant ça


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2016)

Les pis, est-ce épatant, satisfaisant, nourrissant ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2016)

L'épi essaie, _Pa'_ tança _'tit. _Ce faisan nous rit sans se méfier


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2016)

Sens ce mets ! fit Ernest en mettant le pistou sous mon nez


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2016)

Sans semer, _fi'_, terres renaissent. Temps met tant : le piste, ou sous monnaie s'ensuit


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2016)

Sous Monet sans suie ni azur : laideur


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2016)

Saouls, mots naissent : sangsues y nient hases eurent, les deux ronds au crépuscule


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2016)

Oh ! Cré puce ! Culottée avec ça ! Tu vas voir !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2016)

Ocre, crépu, ce cul ôté avais. Queue ça tue, va ! Voies refoulées j'en eues


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

Avoir foule et gens ulcère


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2016)

À voir fou laid ja nuls ces ris


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2016)

J'annule ses rimes, il n'est point poète


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2016)

----- Difficile d'annuler l'annulation


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2016)

_Jeanne_ nue, le « cerf » y mit le nez. Pot hein ? Peau hé ! t'a irrité


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2016)

Impôts ? État il rit tellement que j'en pleure


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2016)

Impose héraïre y tel manque. Queue, gens, pleut racolée au parc


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2016)

Édit: _lapsus calami_ --> lire « _hé*t*aïre_ »


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2016)

Le rat collé au parquet flaire un fromage inaccessible


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2016)

L'_Occitanie_ (c'est bien connu) abonde en léopards mais manque de chèvres pour servir d'appât

Leurre. _Aquò_ léopard _qué_ feule : _errrunfrrr_... Oh ! ma _Gina_ - c'est cible tentante


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2016)

Tant tante va à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se lave


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2016)

T'en tentes, _Val_ ? - Oh ! cala faim, hé ! Le seul à vouloir encore, c'est çui-là


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2016)

En corset suis lascive, dit-elle en se pomponnant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2016)

Han ! Corsé... Sue y l'assis. Vœu : « dix tels ».  _Hans_, pompons ! N'en laissons pas liard


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2016)

Les sons paillards les mettent en forme


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2016)

Laid son (pas ?) « _hiii-haaar_ ». L'émet tant fort mon onagre


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2016)

Monoagressivité et polyamitié


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2016)

À la place du précédent :

Mots non agressifs valent gentillesse


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2016)

Mon nom agrée, si feu _Valjean_ t'y laisse : « _Madeleine_ »


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2016)

Ce mât de laine pliera sous le vent


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2016)

Sema deux lés, nœuds plis ras soulevant sa robe - la verdurière


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2016)

En sarrau, bel avers, dur hier matin de se lever


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

En _Sarre_ aube. La verdure y, hère, m'a teint. D'eux seuls le véhicule : pieds


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2016)

Qu'eut le pis étroit ? Du soda ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

Cul : le _π_ c'est _3_ (dussent aux dames les maths aller) - celle-ci a de la circonférence


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2016)

Scelle, scie, à deux la cire qu'on fait rance et puante nous colle aux doigts


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

Selle scia deux lasses : sire cons ferre en ceps. Hue ! Ente ! Noue col haut (dois garder l'élégance, mec...)


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2016)

L'ailé gant se met qu'en réception


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

Lés : les ganses. Mais quand ? _Ray _, c'est peu si on a six heures


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2016)

Cep scions assis heureux comme tout


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2016)

Cèpes : sillons ah ! sis œufs. Rrr... cons !  Me touchez-eux pas


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2016)

Chaise paillée : c'est pas rembourré


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2016)

A y est : ses parents bourrés lui filent d'la limo


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2016)

Aïe ! Essaie... Par en bout : rai luit. Fil : euh... Delà lime : ôte eh ! méplat


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2016)

De l'alim ? Otez mes plats de la table et bouffez par terre !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2016)

De la lie mot : «T'aimer» ? Peuh ! Là, d'eux las, t'as blé, bouffe et parterre d'encenseurs


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2016)

Terre danse en ce refrain entrainant


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2016)

Abbaye de Thélème

Taire dans sens heureux frein. Entrez ! N'enfermez envies


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2016)

Enfer ! Mes ans vite passés me rendent mélancolique


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2016)

En fer !  Remets en vit passe et meurs en deux mêlant qu'au lit - coq de basse-cour


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2016)

De bas ce coup retentit


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2016)

Deux bas se courent : tente y ta chance eh ! tombeur


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

D'eux _bah !_ secours ? Tant y tâchant, sait-on bœufs rondement haler chaland ?


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2016)

Ronds, déments, allez chats lents, courrez ! Et plus vite que chat !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2016)

Ronde aimants allèche allant court... Réez ! plus vits, queues chatouillées ô badauds bés


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2016)

Chats touillés aux bas dos baissés se rebiffent


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2016)

« _Ch..._ _Aaah !  tououout y eeest_... » - aubade aube essaie Sœur, biffant son écrit


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2016)

En son et cri se manifesta la frangine


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2016)

Anse au nez crisse. Se manie fesse. Tale-la franc ! _Ginette_ aime avoir mal


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2016)

Thème à voir malgré tout


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2016)

T'es « ma »... Voire , mâle ! Gré tourne vite en femme


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2016)

Vit tant fameux champions qu'à la fin il se tut


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2016)

Vits en femme champ pie ont. Cala fin. _Ilse_ turlupine l'échouant


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2016)

Tu relus : « Pine les choux », animal


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2016)

Les Chouans nient malgré tout la révolution


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2016)

Lèche où _Annie_ mâle _Greth_ ? - Où là révolu scion naît


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2016)

L'art évolue si on n'écoute que soi


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2016)

Ou bien :

L'art évolue si on n'écoute pas que soi


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2016)

La raie vaut, _Luce_, sillonnée. Coûte queue ? - Soit !

Là rêves, ô _Lucie_ ! Aune hé ! coûte : que soie... fait _Jules_

L'arrêt vaut. L'eus ci au nez. Coûtent packs, soiffard...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2016)

Soit fa-ré-mi ou sol-la-si


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2016)

Sois fat Rémy ou sot, la situation reste pénible


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2016)

Soif à raie. _Miou_, saut'-la si tu as scion, _Ray_. C'te penne nie blême l'assaut lit _Tudor_

Soif. Arrêt. Mi-août. Saule. Assis. Tu as scions, rais : c'te paix... n'y blâme la solitude or


----------



## momo-fr (21 Août 2016)

La sole titube hors du sentier et se prend les palmes dans un terrier…_ (je rentre de vacances…)_


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2016)

En lait pâle (me damne zzz...) un thé ? - ri ai-je, niée la lavasse


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2016)

Au Népal Madame Zinthé riait, j'ai nié l'avilissement mais sans convaincre.


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2016)

Cent cons, vingt crétins ça fait beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2016)

S'en convint que _Ray_ : tint sa fée beau coup de baguette, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2016)

Au cou deux bas; guette nez ce parasol, il en rougit, le traître !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

Haut coude : bas gué. Tenez ! se para sol : île en roux gît. Le très tranquille courant chuchote


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2016)

Qu'il courre en chuchotant au lieu de brailler !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2016)

Qu'y le cours en chût chaud - tant hauts lits, eux deux : bras. Y est-il cascade plus douce ?


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2016)

Yéti le casque à deux plut doucement aux bikers


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2016)

Yeah ! t'y le casse qu'à 2 ? - Peuh ! - L'eut d'où , ce manteau ? Baille, qu'hère y médirait


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

Mentent tôt, bas, yeux. Qu'errent ris ! mais dire aie vérace


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2016)

Rimez dirait Véra Cité mais laissez-nous en paix


----------



## momo-fr (27 Août 2016)

Nouant paisiblement la corde autour du cou il souriait…


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2016)

Noue. Hampes. Hé ! si bleu ment l'accord. D'autour duc ouï - la souris évite le contact


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2016)

Ris, et vite ! Le con t'active comme il faut


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2016)

_Voici le dernier mot :_

Ris, et vite ! Le compte active ton porte-monnaie


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2016)

Ri ai : vit, le con tact y veut tôt. Nœud porte mon aiguillette attachée


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2016)

Mon nez Guy ! Et ta taché ma cravate !


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

T'attacher m'a donné envie ensuite de te fouetter proprement…


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2016)

Tâte-hache aime _Madone_. Néant vie ensuit. Ttt ! d'eux te fous, eh ? T'es propre, manchot, sans patte


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2016)

M'en chaussant, pataugé-je léans à l'aise


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2016)

Chaud sans pathos, j'ai gelé en faisant le con dans le frigo…


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2016)

Frit goëland : ça sent


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2016)

Lance ça sans tergiverser !


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2016)

Sans terre, j'y vais herser quand même ? Dure journée !


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2016)

On dit toujours "dure joue, nez cassé, c'est pas le pied !"…


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

Le vieil homme et la mer

Onde itou. Jour dure. Joug n'ai qu'à cesser. Pâle pis est l'océan


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

Pâle pisse et l'eau séance tenante se change en Or…


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

Pas l'épisser, l'hausser, _Hans_ ttt... N'ente ce champ : _Jeannot_ répare les pales


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

Jeanne aurait par les pâles archers perdu la bataille si...


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

J'en aurait parlé, pas des arches mais des armes…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2016)

_Jeanne_ : ore eh ! pare-les... _Pa'_ : dés ! Arr... Ch... Mes dés armoriés buttent


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

Des armes ? Oh riez butors ! La guerre est finie !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2016)

Des ares morts y hé ! Bute hors-là guérets, _fi' _- n'y ralentis pas


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Le rat lent y passe du temps, la belette y glisse…


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2016)

Igue lisse : piégé comme un rat


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

Et j'ai, commun raton, grignoté tous les grains.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2016)

Raaah... Ton gris nie ôtait toux l'aigre ingérance du vent


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

Gérance du vantard vaut mieux qu'un long discours


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Un non-dit cours en se moment : Cahuzac c'est Birdie en fait…


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2016)

Môme, en cas use accès-bis ! redit _Anne_ félicitant pas le morveux


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)

Une fée lit, citant, pâle comme linge, les vers de monsieur Sade.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2016)

T'empales le mort veux-tu nous faire croire

Zut grillé !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2016)

Uh ! neuf est lit ci. T'empales con, meules hein ? gelé, vert de mont , si ? Heure ça demande avant de faire effet


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

Quel con, Meulun-Gelé vers Demoncy n'est pas le plus court chemin.


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2016)

Sieur Sade, deux mandats, vent de fer et fesses molles sont dans l'inventaire


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2016)

Scies-heures : ah ! deux. Deux mandes. Ah ! « Vend deux ferrets » - fais ce mot. Leçon, _Dan_ : l'inventer rime avec appâter


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2016)

_Terry _m'avait qu'à pas taire ton dû


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

À terre ton duc, au ciel ton Roi


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

Les arbres ne montent jamais jusqu'au ciel, ton Royaume va devenir un amas de cendres…


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2016)

Oh ! me va de venir un à Mas d'eux, sans drille, honte nulle


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

Les joyeux drilles ont tenu le bar plus de 5 heures, avant l'arrivée des policiers.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

Cinq queues. Rats. Vends, là rivées, des peaux lisses. Hier montées


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2016)

Des pots lisses y ai monté, pour que le bruit soit infernal…


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2016)

Un fer n'a la ductibilité d'un plomb, mais est bien moins polluant.


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2016)

Impôts lus en pensant aux écolos


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

Hein ! _Paul_ huant _Pan_ sans oser colorier son nez ?


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

Sans os, écolos riez, sonnez les matines, ding dingue dong !


----------



## Berthold (15 Septembre 2016)

Digne d'un guidon, gredin, tu guignes mes esgourdes et gagne à l'agonie.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2016)

Mais est-ce gourde, eh ! gars ? - nia l'agoniste féru de l'_Annie_


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2016)

Rue de l'âne, ils sont tous à manger du foin


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2016)

Amant, j'ai dû, faux, un jour me restreindre et devenir ascète.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

Âme, ange aide ! Hue ! Faut un joug rrr... Meure ce train de raid ! D'eux, vœu nie, ras, cet enfer


----------



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2016)

De venir à sept ans, faire le travail des champs, ou d'aller à l'école, il ne fait pas l'ombre d'une hésitation !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2016)

Ah ! les collines... Faix. Pâle _hombre_. Dune : aise-y. Tasse si on la passe


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

Scions la pastèque et régalons-nous


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2016)

Si on lape Aztèque, Herr Galon*, nous ne pouvons que lécher Maya…

* Her Galon, Hans, célèbre archéologue allemand découvreur de la gastronomie Aztèque, et en particulier des desserts lactés.


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

Que les schémas y arrivent, ce n'est point sûr


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

Queue léchée, _Maia_ rit : veut ce nez point surenchérir, pas ?


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2016)

En chérir passablement nous ravit


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2016)

Passe humblement, Nour, avise tes amis de ne point faire preuve d'orgueil.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2016)

Ah ! vise : _Tess_ a mis deux nœuds... Poins fer, preux ! Vœu d'ores : gueux, yeux ramponner


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2016)

Tu veux que je rampe ? On est en plein délire là !


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2016)

Au nez, hampe, l'un des Lirola l'a vraiment grande, si tant qu'on le nomme Achille, comme Talon !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

Ô Néant ! Peuh... L'«Un» (délire oh là-là vrai) - ment 'Grand Deux' citant con. Le nom mâche-il, con. Me t'allongerai lui taloche


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2016)

T'as l'eau, chenapan, qui coule


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2016)

_Ocean_* à Pankhi, cool ! On n'aura plus à se baigner dans le Gange !

_* in English in the text_


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2016)

Hoche un. Append. Qui , que, où ? L'aune or a plu à ce bée niais... _Dan_, le _ganja_ l'ébaudit grave


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2016)

Dans le gant j'allais, beau dit "gras", venir me réchauffer


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2016)

« Meurs, est-ce chaud ? » fait le thanatologue…


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2016)

Mmm... heure est sèche. Au faix ! Le temps n'as. Tôt l'eau guée, fils


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2016)

Lots gais ficelés à la va vite


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2016)

« J'ai perdu ma mie ô gué... »
L'« Ô gué » ? Fi ! ce lai... À l'_Ava_, vits, sans chanson


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2016)

Là, à vie, cent champs sont à labourer


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2016)

Son tas l'a bourré, et v'là qu'il a chuté dans l'trou !


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

Aquila chut, thé dansant trop compliqué pour lui.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Septembre 2016)

Lui va pas nous faire un infarctus


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2016)

Un nain phare, qu' tu sais passque tu l' vois de loin, m'a guidé sur la voie du jardin.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

La laveuse d'oies a douté du  jars
Heu... n'effare ! Queues t'eussent hé ! Passe queues ! Tu laves oies ! De l'eau, hein ! _Maguy_, déçue, relave oies. Du jars, daigne pas s'approcher


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

Sape roches et murs et ne laisse rien debout


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

Nœud laid se rit, hein, deux boules flasques pendent dessous.


----------



## Berthold (25 Septembre 2016)

Les sauriens, de bout en bout, ne sont rien d'autre que des lézards.

_Arrrrrrh… grillé par momo-fr !_

Pan ! De dessous, on ne voit rien !


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

Deux sous ! On ne vaut Harry hein ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2016)

Dessous au nœud voie ! rit incoerciblement l'amant


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2016)

Un con erre, cible, ment, là, ment vraiment, puis ajuste son tir.


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2016)

Sont tyranniques les fils du forum fils ou fils ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2016)

Fort rhum filou, fissa me file du flou et m'effondre… je flippe !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2016)

Ce _Phil_ est vil...
Fore hum ! _Phil _où ? fit sa meuf. Il le dût, f... Louer mes fonds ! D'heureux jeux, f... L'y prépare une vengeance


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2016)

Vent ? j'en sais rien. Soleil je l'espère


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2016)

Vend _Jean_ série. Hein ? Sot l'aye. Jeu laisse : paire de lames manquent


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2016)

Perde, là, moments d'espoir, mais garde envie pour la vie.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Père : de la _Môman_, dès ce, peu, hoirs, mes gars, d'en vie. Pour l'avis funéraire, faut anticiper


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2016)

La vie fun et rare, fautant et s'y perdant dans le stupre et la fornication, profitez ! profitez ! Il en restera toujours quelque chose !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2016)

Là fort nique. Ah ! scions... Pro, fi', t'es : pro, fi', t'aise. Île en _Ré_. C'te rate - hou ! Jour' !... Quelle queue ! Chaud, zeb ose, hé !


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2016)

THE boss est autorisé à flagorner, et personne d'autre, vu ?


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2016)

D'hautes revues ne m'attirent pas


----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2016)

Ah ! Tire pas sur ce lacet, sale clébard !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

Hâte-y : repasse ! Sûr : ceux-là ! C'est ça... Lequel ébarbe uh ?


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2016)

Eh ! Barbu ! On te rase ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2016)

Ébats... Rebue honte ras : zou ! cocufions le mari


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2016)

Culs, fions, le marigot est là pour le grand nettoyage


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Cule, fi' ! Hon ! le mat... Ris. Go ! Elle happe. Ourle ! grrr... _Anne_ et toi - y a jolie paire


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2016)

Au lit permettez


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2016)

Oh ! L'hyper météorite ! Incroyable !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2016)

Ô lippée : remets ! - T'es au riz ? 'tain ! croix y a... blêmit l'_Émile_


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2016)

Il hâblait, Mile, et Mile qui se vante, ça provoque les susceptibilités, vois-tu !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2016)

Clé sue : c'est petit. Bile-y : tes voix tudieu ! Dé-ca-lées...


----------



## Berthold (5 Octobre 2016)

Vois-tu Dieu ? Des cas les plus extrêmes prétendent l'avoir aperçu…


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2016)

La voix rapée est reçue sans les aigus


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2016)

Lavoir ah ! paix... Erre suçant les aigues une libellule


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2016)

Lit, bêle, ulule ce chouette mouton savant


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2016)

Libelle _Lulu_ laisse : « Chou, êtes mou tôt . Ne s'avance y queue rabattue »


----------



## Berthold (7 Octobre 2016)

Si que rats battus, alors souris dansent.


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2016)

Ah ! L'or sourit dans ce gousset lourd.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2016)

À l'aure sous ris. D'anse gousse. Hé ! lourdaud... ça cabote ?


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2016)

Cabot t'as encore fait une crotte !


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2016)

Orphée, une Kro, 'te plaît ! Et une fraîche, cette fois-ci !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2016)

Ôte plaid - hé ! eu neuf : rêche... C'est teuf. Oies : six en file


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2016)

À six ans filant déjà le grand amour il lui écrivit mille lettres !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2016)

Assis enfilant dé, ja le gueux rentame. Houri, luie ai queue ! rit, vit mis, le laid trémoussant


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2016)

Le lait très mou sentant fort nous convient


----------



## Berthold (10 Octobre 2016)

Sans temps fort : nous qu'on vient d'une région plutôt calme, on aime vivre comme ça.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2016)

Plu tôt, qu'alme au nez meuve ivres cons ! - me saquez ce sirop


----------



## Berthold (11 Octobre 2016)

— Ça ! Qu'est-ce ?
— Sir Robert, il ne s'agit que de quelques pattes, celles de vos ennemis que vous tranchâtes lors d'un échange un peu musclé…


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2016)

Selles de vos aines, mies, queues voûtent. Tranche-chatte, _Laure_, d'_hun_ nez, change _hun_ peu mû. Ce que l'écho nomme dormeur


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2016)

L'économe dort meurtri par nos dépenses


----------



## Berthold (12 Octobre 2016)

Des panses de vilains, grosses et grasses, mais dans lesquelles le cheval d'Eudemon enfonça le pied droit jusqu'au genou !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2016)

_Val_ - deux. Deux ? Mon enf... ! Fonce ! Ah ! le pis : ai deux rois. J'eus ce qu'au jeu nous nommons calamité


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2016)

Je nous nomme Wonka, l'ami, t'es ici dans l'entreprise fondée par mon arrière grand-père Willy ! Et lâche cette tablette…


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2016)

Oui : liez l'ache. Sept tas. Blettes à l'écart


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2016)

Ah… les cartons ondulés ? Ils ont par ici.


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2016)

Pâris scie le talon d'Achille


----------



## Berthold (14 Octobre 2016)

T'as l'onde, ah ! Chie la vibration ! Épands ta fréquence !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2016)

Talles longs d'aches. Hile a vie. Bras : scions ! Hé ! pente à frais - quand c'est fait, ça fait


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2016)

Ces fesses affaisées font effet


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2016)

Sais, Fée (sa fée c'est) - fonds ! et fais mine éjouie


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2016)

Efféminé jouit en se rasant


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2016)

Effet mi n'ai-je ? - Oui : anse, ce ras-en-boule la chope


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2016)

Hé ! fais miner - j'ouïs. _Hans_ se rase en boue, le lâche. Ô p...... encore ma pomme


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

Ma peau me démange, grattons


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2016)

Mange gras, ton tour de taille s'en ressentira !


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2016)

Cent récents tiraillements gênent aussi


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2016)

Sens, _Ray_, sens ! - T'y raille ? Manger nos ciboules seules ? !


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2016)

Six boules se lancent sur des maboules


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2016)

Si bout, laisse l'anse. Sûr ! des « m'aboule-y-le » fi fis-je


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2016)

L'oeuf hifi je l'ai jamais entendu pianoter


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2016)

Du pis à nos tétines, il n'y a qu'un pas.


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2016)

Il nia qu'un parapluie conviendrait


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2016)

Île. Gnaque : un pas ras plut. Y con vient, draisine pompée à la _Shadok_


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2016)

Des résines pompées à l'achat documentent le client


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2016)

Au cul mente l'Euclide en cachant la sordide vérité - ne serait point plutôt Aristote ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2016)

Haine sœur est : point plut tôt. Ah ! rissent tôt heurs plutôt


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2016)

Plus t'auras pleuré, moins tu pleureras, va.


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2016)

Tu pleures Ravaillac, fallait pas !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2016)

Tue, pleutre ! Ah ! va... Y'a que fat laid pacifiste, honnit l'uhlan


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2016)

Oh ! Ni l'une, là, ni l'autre, ici, ne sont capables d'expliquer les raisons profondes de leur inimitié ; laisse les Capu laids monter aigu…


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2016)

Mon thé est gustativement parfait


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2016)

Mmm... honte est. Hé ! gus, tâte ive. Mens pas. Refais l'essai. C'est cela...


----------



## Berthold (24 Octobre 2016)

Les « C » cessent là leur collaboration ancestrale à la cédille, c'est vraiment trop çon…


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2016)

C'est ce tralala. C'est dit. Yeux _Sèvres_ aimant euros comptent : un paquet !


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2016)

Un pas qu'est difficile à franchir !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2016)

Hum ! pa'... - Qué dis, fi' ? - S'il l'affranchit, _Rita_ rira ?


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2016)

Chierie t'as ri rarement, arrête de pleurer !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2016)

Chu y, ris tari ras, re : ment tard. Êtes de peu leurrés, jobards


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2016)

Leurs rets, Job, hardiment nous narguent.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2016)

L'heure hais-je au bar : dix. _Manou_, narre godan gaiement !


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2016)

Argot dans gaie mansarde retentit soudain


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2016)

Arh...  go ! Dang ! Aime _Hans_ art d'heur. Retente-y sou. Des nèfles... ah ! pile encore


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2016)

Né flappi l'encornet s'endort


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2016)

N'est « fla » pis lent. Cornez sans ! D'or fêtons l'aube


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2016)

Orphée tond l'aubépine et se blesse


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

Ore, fée, ton lot bée. Piner ce blé s'incite au satyre


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2016)

Si tôt sa tire en rade, quelle poisse !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2016)

S'y tosse. Ah ! tirant ras de quai. Le poisson : fissa des soutes !


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2016)

Fils ! Ah ! Dessous ta table, tu as vu le bazar ?


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2016)

Bas artistes ont haute renommée


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

Bas : ah ! retisse ton autre, non mais dis l'apprenti


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2016)

Médis ! L'âpre anti-héros t'attend au tournant !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2016)

M'est dit là : « Prends tiers au tas ! », tant au tour n'en faut entendu


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2016)

Tourne en faux temps tendu le mauvais temps mou


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2016)

Le mauve étant mouvant, je préfère le violet, plus stable.


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2016)

Faire le viol et plus stablement l'andouille, pas question


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2016)

Fer : levier au laid plut. Ce tas, bleu, ment : lent douille pas. Qu'est-ce t'y aunes ? Persévère...


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2016)

Père sévère, fils docile


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

Percés, verres fissent d'eau s'ils n'eussent contenu vin


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2016)

Comte nu vaincra sans cotte


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2016)

Con tenu vain : queue ras s'encotonne ah ! zut...


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2016)

Rat sans coton nase utopie de souris emmaillotée


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2016)

Ras en côte oh ! n'as eu tôt pis dessous : riant maillot té ! se gausse l'époux


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2016)

Otez ce gosse l'épouvantail le rend malade


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

Cavalleria rusticana
Hôtesse, go ! Celés poux, van t'aille : l'heure en, ma lad, à la gambade


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2016)

« G'and ba'de, lance l'esclave numide à Assurancetourix, pa' pitié, cesse de nous casser les o'eilles ! »


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2016)

Gants. Bade l'_Hans_ seul : est-ce que ? L'aveu nu : humide ah ! sûr. _Hans_, toue risque pas pis. T'y es, c'est ce : de noue, qu'à sceller les eaux. Ayons pas de scrupules, mes _fi'_


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2016)

Ce cru pue le mets fielleux, pourri. Imbuvable !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2016)

Se crut : puh ! le méfie. Et le pou rit... Imbu va ! blaireau manchot


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2016)

Rien buvable et roman chochotte, quelle journée !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2016)

Travaillez, prenez de la peine :
C'est le fonds qui manque le moins.

Riz. Hein bœufs, hue ! vaaa... Bœufs, l'erre ! Haut, manche hoche. Ôte ? Qu'elle joue ! René n'est pas l'atout


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2016)

Néné pas là tout bébé pleure


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2016)

N'est né. Pâle hâte où baie bée. Peu le ravit l'issue


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2016)

Le rat vit, lit, sue et se cache


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2016)

_La chair est triste hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres_

Leurre à vit : lit su - est-ce qu'a charme étude ?


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2016)

À char mes tudesques amis ! À l'assaut !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2016)

Malheur à celui qui resterait ignorant en la femme
tel le bourdon aux prises avec son habileté de moins en moins spacieuse

_René Char_, _Les Matinaux_ : « _Lettera Amorosa_ »​
(à _Char_) Mais tu desquames, mie ! Ah ! las... ombre ces seins


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2016)

Là, sombre, c'est Sein qu'on n'ose voir


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2016)

Las, _Hombre_  cesse. Cinq conneaux : _Zeus_ ! voie rude est éros


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2016)

Vois : rue d'hétéros n'est pas boulevard d'hauts maux


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2016)

Voir eus d'été _Rhône_ et pas boue leva harde, eau mauve haute en _Arles_


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2016)

Homme au vote en arlequin est indécis


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2016)

Heaume ove ôte anar le quint eh ! Hein ? Des six, c'est le vandale


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2016)

Et si c'est le vent d'Allemagne qui souffle aujourd'hui, alors...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2016)

Eh ! s'y cèle Levant. Dalle. Magne, _Kiss_, où flot joue, réduit à l'aure. Vivement l'amarrage...


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2016)

Vive m'man ! L'a marre à genoux de laver la cuisine !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2016)

QI, Sine en avait moins que de poitrine


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2016)

Cuis-y _Nane_ navets ! Moi  hein ? Qu'eux deux (pouah !) trient : n'ai pas le temps...


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2016)

Nez pâle, tant va la cruche... Allo ? Qui est au bout du fil ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2016)

Au bout, Dufil tirait de toutes ses forces


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2016)

Eau. _Boudu_ file tiré de toue. Ttt ! s'efforce l'animal...


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2016)

C'est fort cela, ni mal de dos ni gueule de bois !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

Sais ! fors se l'animent, halent deux d'eaux, n'y gueulent debout : à quai la pinasse


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2016)

Qu'est la pie nationale face au coq ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2016)

Quelle lapine aaah ! Scion n'a le fat... Sot qu'au canon freine


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2016)

Cas non frais naturellement car réchauffé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2016)

Qu'ânon freine ! Ah ! tu rées ? Le manque... Arrêt. Chaud fait. Repartons vite !


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2016)

Faire part : ton vit te manque désormais


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2016)

Fer... Par ! Tonne ? "Vite" ment : que des aures. Méprisons l'ondée


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2016)

Mes prisons, l'onde est prête pour le nettoyage


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2016)

Mais prix ont longs dais... Prête peu : ourle net, toi ! Y a jour à l'angle hé !


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2016)

Hourrah ! Langue lettone est comprise par l'épicier !

ou : l'Anglais quitte l'Europe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2016)

Hou ! râlant gueule l'étonné. Con : prise par l'épi, si escampe la houppe


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2016)

Les pis sciés, se campe la houpette de la vache noire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2016)

Laid pisse, sied - ce camp, là ! Houx pète ! Deux lavent ache ! Noix ramenez ! Du nerf, fils !


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2016)

Noie ! Rame ! Né d'une ère, fiston, à l'avenir incertain, tiens bon !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2016)

Noire âme née dune erre.  Fi, ce ! Tonne ah ! lave !  Vœux n'y rincèrent teintes hyènes. Beau n'est fils Laid


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2016)

Beau nez ficelé éternue peu


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2016)

Bonnet fit celé. Éther nu peut enrhumer l'épi


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2016)

En rue, mêlé piteusement aux passants, l'homme songe


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2016)

Âne rue. Mais... les pite, heuses ?  Ment eau : passe en l'eau. Me sont jeux courants, là


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2016)

Son jeu, court en laïus, nous laisse sans voix


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2016)

Son : je cours. Âne là y eut. Noue laisse. S'envoient pas peu ces baudets !


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2016)

Pape, eux ces beaux défroqués méritent l'absolution


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2016)

_Pap'_ : _Eusèbe_, haut des frocs qu'émet rite ! L'absolu (si on n'y pare) égare


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2016)

Sot lu, si honni par égarement, ne réchauffe mon coeur


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2016)

Rappel à l'ancienne
Saut, _Lucie_, haut. N'y paraît : gare ! _'man_, nœud rêche : au feu mon c.. euh ! revers. Dis, ça tire !


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2016)

Reverdis satyre ! Le boulot t'attend.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2016)

Re vert : dix ! Hâte-y. Re : le bout. _Lotte _ah ! t'endêver t'a fait (ce taf...)


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2016)

Ta fesse t'a fait mal. Tant pis pour toi


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2016)

T'affaisses, tas fait : malt en pipes pouh ! - Retoise eh ! pas le niveau...


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2016)

Pâle nid vaut mieux que rien


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2016)

Pales nie vomi. Eux : que ris imbéciles ah ! ah !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2016)

Un bey cilla à Alger surpris par ce discours


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2016)

_Hun_ bée. Si là à halle j'ai, sûr, pris part (se dit), secours nu y ai eu


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2016)

Ce cours nuit et heureusement ne tue pas encore


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2016)

Se court. Nuit.  Eh ! heurt... Eux, œufs, manne : nœuds. Ttt ! Hue !.. pas. Encorde ces bidules !


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2016)

Encore deux sébilles du lépreux ! Tiens une pièce !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2016)

Groupe équestre : _Don Quichotte_ & _Sancho Panza_ campés devant les moulins de la _Manche_

En qu'aure, d'eux : ces billes... Du laid preux tiennent (hue !) nœuds. Pis est s'escaniller, _Sancho_ !


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2016)

Est-ce qu'à nier sang chaud on garde son sang-froid ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2016)

Hé ! ce qu'_Annie_ s'en chaut... Hauts nœuds, gars deux sont. S'en froisse la pudeur


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2016)

Sans froid cela pue d'heure en heure beaucoup plus


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2016)

Cent ! F... _Roy_ seul a pu, d'heur en heur, beaux coups plus s'aligner sans filet


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2016)

Sali, nié, s'enfile et recrache vite son pastis


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2016)

_Sally_ niais s'enfilait (re) queue ras. _Ch... !_ Vits sont pas stipes lâches chez l'âne


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2016)

Passe, type lâché ! L'anisette t'attend au bar du coin.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2016)

Pas cette _hype_ là, _Sheila_, _Nise_... Et ta tante, ho ! Barre, du c.. oint d'us démodés


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2016)

Indus, des mots désagréables ? Retour à l'envoyeur !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2016)

Hein ? D'eue démo désagrée, hâbleur, re : tout... (Râlant) : voient yeux, répéter saoule eh !


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2016)

Et péter sous les draps réveille


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2016)

Épais t'es saoul eh ! Deux rats rêvent ayant des tutus beiges ?


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2016)

Tu tues bey gentil, c'est pas beau !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2016)

l'émotion fait bégayer le non-bègue
Tu-tubes béent, gens. 'tits cèpes, ha ! Bo-bollets bordelais


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2016)

Bobo, les bords de lèvres sont verdâtres !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2016)

_Bob_ : olé ! bordel… Lève (re) son verre d'atroce _génépi_


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2016)

Ah ! Trop se gènent épisodiquement les danseurs !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2016)

Âtre hausse : j'ai nœud et pis hauts, dis. Queue ment, laide : en sœur ramollit l'abbé


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2016)

L'aide en sera mollie, la belle jette l'éponge


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2016)

Lés dans ce rameau lilas bais. Le geai te les ponge tac ! tic ! et toc ! hop ! hors


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2016)

Tactique et toque au port sont souhaitées


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2016)

Ta queue, 'tit, qu'est toc - ô porc ! Sont sous, hé ! tes arrière-trains...


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2016)

Son sou et tes arrières, traintrain quotidien, quel spectacle !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2016)

Sont saouls hé ! Thése a ri hier. Trin-trinquent haut, t'y dis. Hein, qu'elle se paie... Que t'acclament les amis !


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2016)

L'âme lésa minutieusement l'esprit du malin


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2016)

Lame, les amis, nue ! Scieuse ment :  laisse.  Se prit du mal l'incompétent à la chaîne


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2016)

Prix du mâle, l'un, con pétant, a lâché Nanar, l'autre, con sentant, l'a repris


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2016)

travail à quatre mains
Prix _Dumas_, l'« Un » : compète. _Anne_ à la chaîne han ! narre ; l'auteure (consentant l'art) reprise l'ébauche


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2016)

Les boches étaient nos ennemis


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2016)

Laid / Beau chez _Taine _n'osent haine. M'irai pas lire ça


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2016)

Lirai pas Mirza, elle écrit n'importe quoi


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2016)

L'ire. Et _pam !_ -Ires à aile et cri nains portent. Cois feraient policés


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2016)

Coiffe, raie, peau lisse, étrange personnage


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2016)

Coiffeur, épaule-y ! Sept rangs je perds. Son âge, nul ne veut déceler


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2016)

Nu le neveu des seuls énervants oncles grelotte


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2016)

Nul, le neuf vœu d"esseulé. N'erre : vents ont que l'aigre, l'eau tempête - là ne sors


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2016)

Tant pète l'âne, sot rit jaune


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

Temps : pais-te-là, n'est-ce ? - Aurige honnête, âne vert


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2016)

Oh ! ris jaunet, t'as noeud vert longtemps encore


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2016)

parapentte
Ore y, jeu : on est à _Nevers_ - l'on tend en qu'aure à _Cosnes_


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2016)

En corps a connecté le malin


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2016)

Travail de nuit
Han ! qu'aura con. N'équeute, hé ! le mâle, hein ! scie-ci, si !


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2016)

Si, si, si, c'est une sérénade


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2016)

Si six hissent (et hue !) - nœud serré n'a de jeu lâche


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2017)

_Sissi_, ci c'est "une". C'est renne à deux. Je la chevale : en selle !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2017)

Va lent ! C'est la nouvelle année !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2017)

_L'âne Culotte
Val_, enselle l'âne ! Nous vêts l'âne hé ! de son grimpant


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2017)

Deux sont grains pendant à l'épi


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

D'eusses (hongres) - reins pendent en halle, l'épine veuve


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2017)

Allez ! Pis ne veut venir l'opposant


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2017)

Hâlée pine, neveu vœu nie (re) lope. Ose ! En fer, l'asperge


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2017)

Pause ! Enfer ! L'as perd jamais, compris ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2017)

Peaux : en faire lasse, père, jà ! - Mais, con, pris-je de loutre en vain ?


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2017)

L'outre en vingt morceaux découpée


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2017)

L'outrant vainc, mort sot, des coups péri. Qu'on tue les cons !


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2017)

Comte eut lait constipant et point ne s'en remit


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2017)

Con : tu l'es ! Con, ce type... En ai poings. Nœuds sens. Rrr... mille tonnerres !


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2017)

Mie, le thon n'est rien, le bar plaît


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2017)

'_mile_ ? Tonne...   (ai ri  hin !) - le bas replet, l'haut gros


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2017)

L'est l'eau grossière dans mon vin


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

Laid, l'Ogre : aussi erre. Dame on vainc rasé de près


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2017)

On vint raser deux prétentieux tatoués


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2017)

Hon ! vingt rats aident, prêts. Temps, si eux ta toue écopent hé ! d'haler le filin


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2017)

Tâte où est Coppé, d'aller le fil interne ne l'empêche


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2017)

Tâ-â-â  (toux : écho). Pédale ! elle file, hein ! terre... Neu-neu lent  pêche pas l'arc-en-ciel


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2017)

Pâle art qu'en si élémentaire technique s'exhibe


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2017)

Pal arquant, si elle aimant taire tes queues niquent, sexe y bée laid, muet


----------



## litobar71 (12 Janvier 2017)

mu est intercalé juste entre lambda & nu


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2017)

Énumérons tout


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2017)

Aie nues, mer ! on touche au port...


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2017)

Honte ou chope hors de ma vue ce rat


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2017)

sera, sera pas, telle est la question


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2017)

Sœur ah ! Sœur, appâter les laquais !... - Ce, 'tit, aux nonnes qui quêtent banal


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2017)

Quiquette ? Bah ! n'allez pas croire n'importe quoi


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2017)

Qui qu'es, te, bas na ! laid ? - Pâque ! croix (re) nain porte coi, long crétin...


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2017)

Longue queue, raie tintée de blanc au milieu, cette biche est une bombe à macaque.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2017)

Oh ! mille lieux : sept bichettes uh ! Nœuds bons bas. Ma caque sent le hareng


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2017)

Bonbama, cas que sans lard en trop l'Amérique a nourri


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2017)

Bomba mac, à queue, sang. Larde ! Ente ! Rop la mère ! Ricane houri - voici l'hallebardier


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2017)

Vois si là le bar d'hier est plein d'ivrognes


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

Voie 6 : l'halle, barde. Dit erre : épelle hein ! D'ivre rognée l'élocution


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2017)

les locus: scions donc ce gène de son chromosome !


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2017)

< oups, grillé >


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

(quiconque augmente sa science, augmente sa douleur)

Les loques culs scient. On donne - queues se gênent : deux sont chrome aux hommes oh ! l'hère...


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2017)

Aux mots l'air donne la musique


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2017)

Ô môle ! L'aire d'eau ne l'amuse, _Icare_ - i' s'y noie


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2017)

Car ici noir est le ciel couvert


----------



## litobar71 (19 Janvier 2017)

si elle couve Hertz & Gretel ils pourront s'en sortir


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2017)

Ci ailes. Cous verts. Aigrettes. Elle : _îîî !_ le pou rond... Cent ! Sot, retire vite ta patte


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2017)

Sans sort, t'y revis ! Tape à tire-larigot !


----------



## litobar71 (20 Janvier 2017)

Attire Larry gogo de service, qu'il passe de vie à trépas.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2017)

Hâte ! Tire la rigue haut ! Go ! De cerfs, vice : qu'île passent, deux, via terre eh ! pagayons en contournement


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2017)

Contourne mentalement la difficulté


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2017)

Con tour ne ment (Allemand l'a dit) - fi ! Cule, t'es fait sinon


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2017)

Tes fesses y n'ont plus d'allure


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2017)

Tais ! Fées, si non plues, d'alu replaquent les mets


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2017)

Ah ! l'hure : plat que l'aimée _Salomé_ souhaitait


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2017)

Hé! mais salaud mes sous! eh! tes fesses, ramène les par ici.


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2017)

Été fait sera, mène les paris si tu le veux bien


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2017)

Eh ! t'es fait, ce rat - mes nœuds... L'épar y : si, tue-le ! Vœu : bientôt finie cette engeance


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2017)

Au _fine_ hissez tangent ce foc bien sec


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2017)

Ô fi', nice êtes. Ange en ce ? Faux : queue. Bi, hein ! c'est que, _Sue_...


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2017)

Ces queues suent à cause du réchauffement climatique


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2017)

Sexe eus. Ah ? cause... Du rèche au feu. Ment climax. T'y copule décalé


----------



## litobar71 (27 Janvier 2017)

pue le déca! lait à y incorporer illico


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2017)

Put le dé qu'allait ? Aïe ! _Un_*** qu'au repos... rée-il y, contrit de l'aléa

[_Un_*** : prononcer "_ain_" à la manière occitane]


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2017)

Comte rit de l'allée à pièges mortels


----------



## litobar71 (28 Janvier 2017)

pie & geai morts tels des peluches jetées à la benne.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2017)

Pieds j'aime hors : tais l'_Eude_ eh ! Peu l'huche ! - Je tais à l'Abbé, nigaud


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2017)

Je t'ai à la baie nigaude mouche stupide


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2017)

Jeu. _Théa_ là bée. Nie « go ! » de moue : _chhh_... Stup ? Pis : d'eux trop hautaine


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2017)

Deux tropes otent énergiquement la platitude du discours


----------



## litobar71 (30 Janvier 2017)

du disque ourse mal léchée béate devant son microsillon


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2017)

Dûs dix. Course m'allait. Chai bée. Hâte de vent. Sont mis crocs. Si on livre pas, la noce à l'eau


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2017)

L'anneau, salaud, te tient par le bout du nez


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2017)

L'âne, ho ! ça... l'ôte-t'y hein ! Parle (bouh !) d'une érection phénoménale


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2017)

Si on fait nommer Nalinois tous les Belges, alors...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2017)

Ci ont faînes, mais n'a l'y noix. Toue ! Les belles jales hors. Ramassage...


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2017)

Aura ma sagesse celui qui digne en sera


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2017)

[_Erratum_. J'ai omis à la scription de rendre la sonorité "_non_" que j'avais alors pourtant à l'esprit. 
La ligne éditée donnerait donc : « Ci ont faînes, non ? mais n'a l'y noix. Toue ! Les belles jales hors. Ramassage... »]


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2017)

Aure amasse âge. Ai seuls lu hic y dits niant. Ce rabâchage...


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2017)

Soeur abat chat, je suis rat. Ouf !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2017)

Sir ah ! bâche a jeu. Su. Ira ou fardier baillera


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2017)

Ouf ! Hardi ébat yeux racole hé ! hé !


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2017)

Raque ! Olé ! Et paye la tournée !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2017)

Rat collé. Épais y est. Latte ! Tour n'éventa l'animal


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2017)

Nez vanta l'anis mal préparé, bizarre !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2017)

Naît vent. Ah ! l'âne hisse : mâle prêt paré. Bise a roidi la bête


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2017)

Bise à Roi, dit l'abbé, te mènera loin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2017)

Bis arroi. Dix là béent. Ttt ! mes nœuds... râle l'oint mal sis en selle


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2017)

Un mâle, six ans, c'est l'outsider rêvé


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2017)

Hun ! Mât le cis-anse est là. Hou ! te saille der, raie, véhément ce bougre


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2017)

Rêve et aimant ce bout, gredin, caresse-le


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2017)

Rai vêt - et ment. Se bout (grrr...) : d'Inca ? Rai seulement doré


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2017)

Un carré seul m'endort et deux me font cauchemarder


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

Un car. Est-ce _Le Mans_ d'ore ? Aide meufs. On coche. Marre des "troisième âge"...


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2017)

Étroit, z'y est ! Magique lubrifiant !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2017)

Lu, briffe ian pour le casse de demain


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2017)

le porte-drapeau doit pouvoir trouver où s'empoigner
L'hubris, fi ! Hampe : ourle qu'à ce. D'eux, deux mains : ci, là - le manche nu


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2017)

Minci l'Allemand chenu reste solide


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2017)

Mince il l'a, le manche. N'eut raie ce ttt... sot. L'y demeure Gros-Jean


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2017)

L'hideux meurt gros jambon mollasson


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2017)

Molasse on a envie de te taper tellement tu es lente


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2017)

Mot là sonna en vide ttt... T'as pété le ? M'en tue eh ! l'entendre, dugland


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2017)

Élan tendre du gland ce jour précisément


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2017)

en ce jour précis zé m'en vais au marché


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2017)

_Franz_ joue. Represse Six. « M » en V.O. : marre, chéri - fi ! fit _Fifi_


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2017)

Rififi ? Fifi, incrédule n'en croyait pas ses oreilles


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

Faire feu de tout bois (le *Powerdom* - il faut s'l'faire-






 )

Rif y _fi'_ fit. Fi ! hein cré d... eut le... nan ! croix y est passée ore. Hé ! yeux m'en tombent


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2017)

Mentons benoîtement


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2017)

Menton, _Benoît_  te manque : mauvais signe


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2017)

Mots vais signer chez le notaire


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2017)

D'aucuns disent bien : « une auteure » (pouah !) - pourquoi pas « une cygne » ?

Mauve est cygne. Aiche elle note et radine tôt


----------



## litobar71 (18 Février 2017)

notez: rat dîne tôt quand chat pas là


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2017)

Hanches appâts lascifs solides


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2017)

la si solide femme se tenait encore debout


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2017)

La ♩ si ♩ sol ♩(hideux) fa ♩(mmm... ce te naît en qu'aure de bout) ré♩do ♩mi ♩


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2017)

Deux bourrés dominent les buveurs d'eau


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2017)

réf: Domy ne l'ait bu, Veurne d'haute Flandre-Occidentale y pourvoira


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2017)

Raide aux mines l'est (beuh...). Eus vœu : "re", ne dote « flan » de "re". Occis dentale. Lis : pou' voit' animal-hôte...


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2017)

Pour voir Annie mal lotie lève-toi et marche


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2017)

Pourvoir anis : mâle outil l'_Ève_ tôt a. Aime archer ah ! dame...


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2017)

Marché à dames : marché d'avenir


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2017)

Marre chai. À dents me marre. Chai ? d'aveu, n'irai ore là


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2017)

Chez Dave eux n'iraient hors l'abruti de pique-assiette


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2017)

_Cheddar_ : vœu nie. Rée : hors labre ! Uh... 'tit d'eux pique. Aaah ! scié t'es : horrible


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2017)

Thé au riz bleu pas terrible


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2017)

"Théorie" ? beuh... (le pater rit). Blaireaux s'en soucient


----------



## litobar71 (24 Février 2017)

_Sans Souci_, resto de gastronomie italienne à Monaco


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2017)

Cent sous ci restent aux deux gars. Ce : trop ? - non : mie y t'a ; lit hein ! n'a. Mon accolyte est ras


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2017)

Mona, colis thérapeutique est là


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2017)

_Monaco_ : lit, terre, a petit ; quai lapideux. Laid !


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2017)

Tickets là, pis deux légions, allez-y


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2017)

Tiqué : lappe hideux ; laid gît - on a les ivrognes étalés


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2017)

État léger, pays gêné


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2017)

Hé ! ta laie j'ai : paye généreusement le nemrod


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2017)

Le nez m'rode autour, va-t-en !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2017)

Leu n'aime rôt d'autour : rêve attend plus succulent


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2017)

U accucucumulé tue plus que tout, vu ?

Suc, cul, lentilles, bonne digestion !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2017)

Sue cul : _Antilles_. Bon ne dit gestion, dit bonace


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2017)

On dit bon as d'atout trèfle


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2017)

Onde y bonne as. Date outre et flacons, l'ami


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2017)

Outré ! Flaque on l'a mise sous les pieds de l'autre


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2017)

le bonheur est dans le pré...
Ouh ! trèfle. Ah ! con... là, mi-saoul. Et pis est : de l'eau ! Traquenard


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2017)

Les pis aident l'autre rat que n'a renvoyé la fermière


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2017)

Les pisés - deux. L'hôte raque, narrant : vois ! y est l'affaire mi-érigée (osée)...


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2017)

Millet, riz, j'ai au zéphyr lancé leurs grains


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2017)

Mies. Hé ! ris-je. Jets aux zées. Fi ! relent... C'est l'heure gringuenaudes ôter


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2017)

Nos dos terreux transpirent


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2017)

Noc d'eau. Terre te rend ce pis : relever les côtés


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2017)

Vêler qu'au tennis, pas facile la vache !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2017)

Vais. Laid côté Nice, _pa'_... Face : île là va - chic ah ! non ?


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2017)

Avachie, canon cependant


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2017)

_Perrette sur sa tête ayant un Pot au lait..._
Ah ! vaches : _hic_, canes... On se pend dans l'air et pan !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2017)

Hâve a chic annonce : « pan_dents  laid » ! Rée, pantois, l'autre


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2017)

Pan ! Toi l'autruche cours devant


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2017)

le Sage est apiculteur...
Pan toile, ôtée ruche, court : de vent troussé, pic !


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2017)

ventre : ou c'est picoler ou c'est vider


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2017)

les statues ne sont pas de bois
Vente. Rousse épique olé ! Houssez vits des statues


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2017)

Sévis ! Des stats tuent l'imagination


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2017)

Ssss... Évider ce tas : tu l'images, assis ? - On irait plus commodément par la tangente


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2017)

Parla tant gente dame, oreilles bouchai-je


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2017)

Par latents j'ente. Dame ! ore aient yeux bouches. Hé ! jambette a fil


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mars 2017)

Jean, "_bête à filles_", repaît son imagination de souvenirs olé olé.


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2017)

Magie, nation, dessous, venir au lait ? Oh ! les amis, quel programme !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2017)

Ma _Gina_ ! Ci, onde sous - vœu nie rôle. L'_Éole _aise a mis. Quai... Le pro, gueux, rame sans galère


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2017)

Cent gales errent dans les meetings


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mars 2017)

mites ingénieusement cachées dans l'armoire aux mythes hindouistes.


----------



## usurp (15 Mars 2017)

Un doux hystérique m'agace autant qu'une brute placide


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2017)

C'est le _hic !_
Hun douze y stère _hic !_ queue _Mag' _ah ! sautant. Cul nœud, bru, te place, y dérape - hoquette-il


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

Si des rats peaux quêtent illégalement, sus aux souris


----------



## usurp (16 Mars 2017)

Saoul ? rigolera moins demain !


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2017)

moi un de mains sous les jupes et plus de cinquième membre caramba!


----------



## usurp (16 Mars 2017)

Car, en barre, le cinquième membre n'est pas rédhibitoire


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

nez paré, dix bites, ouah ! remuez encore !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2017)

N'est pas raide dit : « _Bitte_ », où art « _e_ » muet en qu'aure élide


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2017)

Aurélie demande grâce


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2017)

Grasse: que d'arômes aromatiques


----------



## usurp (17 Mars 2017)

A rome, à tiquer devant le Pape, on sent qu'on est un mécréant


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2017)

Con est un mec réenchanteur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2017)

Qu'au nez un mets créant chant, te repaît pas


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2017)

Chanteur, paix, passez votre chemin


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2017)

Chant heure paie pas, sève ôte : rèche maintenant l'émission


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2017)

Maints, tenant les miss, y ont perdu leur virginité


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2017)

Maintenant, l'ai mis scion, père. Du leurre !  Vires j'y n'itère : assez serré


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2017)

T'es racé, sérieux, candidat ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2017)

Terrassé cerf, rient eux : quand, dis, daguet se chasse à courre ?


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2017)

Ce chat sa cour le porte aux nues


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2017)

Ce chas... Sac : ourle peau ! retonds ! nue tons !


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2017)

Ton nu, tonton, ne vaut pas un Courbet


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2017)

Tonne, nue, tonne ! Tonne ! Neuve eau, pa ! un cours... Baigneuse trisse


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2017)

Nieuse triste, avoueuse gaie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2017)

Nid euse. Tristan voue euse guet-apens du braconnier


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2017)

Pendu braque honni et bon débarras


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2017)

Pan du bras cogné. Bondé. Barre ah ! vive l'air...


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2017)

Avive l'airain, arme-toi !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2017)

Ah ! vits veulent les reins. Hare, meute ! Oies à babord


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2017)

Abats bordel cet ours à tribord


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2017)

les joies de l'aviron
Ah ! bas bordé le sept : hourrah tri ! Bordez, les gars...


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2017)

Bordel et gaspillage sont les deux mamelles...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2017)

Bordée leg. Ah  ! se pille âge. Son laid d'eux : Mame, eh !        la biche...


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2017)

Mets la bichette au lit


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2017)

Mêle habits chez taulier pingre


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2017)

Tôt l'y est, pain grignoté vite


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2017)

Tôle : lit, hé  ! Peint gris ni haut. T'évite en courant


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2017)

Tank ? Où ranger cet outil ?


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2017)

Cette réponse remplace la précédente avant qu'elle se casse
Tant courant la cruche, qu'à la fin...


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2017)

La première réponse était la bonne


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2017)

Temps court : han ! j'essaie tout y léans sans veine


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2017)

Encens vainement parfume


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2017)

En « sans vin » ne ment pas refus : malvenu


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2017)

Fut mâle venu, attendons femelle


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)

Femelle et mâle, l’escargot est les deux à la fois , mais il ne peut pas en profiter.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2017)

Feux mêlés, mats : laid, ce cargo. Hé l'aide, hale ! Foi mets-y ! Le nœud : peuh ! pas en pro... Fi ! t'es ras, gars


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2017)

Tes rats gavés grossissent


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2017)

Terre. Agave est gros. Scie ces scions-ci, si !


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2017)

Six cessions si six projets présentés


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2017)

plutôt
Six sessions si six projets présentés
ou
Six cessions si six réclamations


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

Si, ces six onces y cire et que là ! Masse-ci ! On veut nette aire


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2017)

N'est hermine que mustélidé


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2017)

Nez termine queue. Mue : c'était l'idée de génie


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2017)

Des deux gènes il y en un égoïste


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2017)

D'aide gêne. N'y lie : âne nœud n'aie. Go ! Hisse ton ânée, onagre...


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2017)

Ah ! Néon agréé, pub à digérer


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

Année : on a gré et pu, bas dis-je, errer à mots


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2017)

J'ai réamorcé, la truite est là


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2017)

Géré à mort. Selle la truie ! Tais l'appréhension !


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2017)

T'es l'après en si honteuse compagnie, ouf !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2017)

Tel à présent scions ! ttt.. euse, con, _Pan_, ni houx, fau, cède aisément


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2017)

Gnoufs haussés, des aimants pour petits malfrats


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2017)

Gueux nous fausse ces dés eh ! Ment pour peu. 'tit mal. Francs joués, félon


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2017)

Enjoué fais l'oncle du neveu pour voir !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2017)

En joue, effet long que le "du nœud" veut pourvoir ... Assez, zozo !


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2017)

À seize au zoo, mangeons l'octopus


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2017)

Ascèse ose, homme ! En jonc loque. Tôt puces auras


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2017)

Au puceau ramolli la fière donzelle


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2017)

Ô pût sot... Rameaux lie là ! Fi ! erre donc zèle ? - tançait curé


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2017)

Tant c'est cul rétamé, tant c'est fesse polie


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2017)

Tends sec ! Cule rets ! Tends, mais tends ! C'est fait. Ce pot : lisse net


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2017)

Ce poli se nettoye discrètement


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2017)

Se police net ? Ouah !... dit secret te ment, cher ami


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2017)

Chez Raminagrobis, justice


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2017)

Chai. Rats. Mine à gros. Bis j'eusse _'tit_, si j'avions fixé les pièges


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2017)

Avion fixe est laid. Pis est gelé fort


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2017)

Avis : on fit que sceller pisés. Je les fore ou pas, là ?


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2017)

Les forts ou pâles âgés comptent les ans


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2017)

_Leffe_, or roux : pales là. J'ai qu'honte. Laids entassements


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2017)

L'aise en tas se mande partout


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2017)

Lèses en tasses. M'en deux pare tout de go, hé !


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2017)

Tous deux goélette menons


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2017)

(Toux) De Gaulle est laid. Te me n'ont plu ces pifs onc


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2017)

Plus ceps ils font que pousser, plus vin aurons


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2017)

Plus épile ! Font queue poux. C'est peu ? L'eus vingt ore rondement


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2017)

Vain tort on dément sans succès


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2017)

sans suc' c'est nettement moins bon


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2017)

(Visitez l'Amazonie...)
Sangsues ? Queue saine hé ! Te ment mot, hein ! Boniments : ça part au feu


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2017)

Un bon il ment, sa part au feudataire déroba


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Eux : nnn... beau ! nnn... immense appart !  (_off_, eux : date ère des robes, bah ! déco, non?)


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2017)

Déconnons ? Après vous...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2017)

Dais qu'aunes ont : apprêts voussés, ombres


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2017)

C'est ombrageux


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2017)

Ces tombes - rage le croque-mort - c'est bas !


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2017)

Mords sébaste ! Vas-y !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2017)

Mors. Sss... et baste ! vase incarcère l'âne


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2017)

Serre l'animal ! Tiens bon !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2017)

Sers l'_Annie_. Malt y. Hein ? bonifié vingt ans


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2017)

Bonne y fit et vint tant bien que mal


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2017)

Beau n'y fie !  _Ève_, hein, tend bien queue mâle à dam


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2017)

Bien que mal à dents, mordre je puis


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2017)

Biais, n..? qu'eux, malades, en mort d'heureux jeu puisent appui


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2017)

Je puise à puits fermé


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2017)

Je pue. _Ise_ a pu y faire, m'étrillant de sa main


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2017)

Mettre riz en deçà maintenant, au-delà plus tard


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2017)

Maître rit en deux, sa main tenant ode. L'a plu, ta rime à u


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2017)

Rime ! Ahuri ! On veut des vers !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2017)

Ris m'a eu 
ris ont vœux
d'_Ève_  erre eux
remordus


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2017)

Heureux morts du grand tournois de bridge


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2017)

Heure mors due. Gueux rend tout ! Renoue ! À deux, bride. Gigote pas !


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2017)

Gigue, hôte papelard ! Trémousse-toi !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2017)

Gigues hautes, pas peu, lard très mou. Ce toilé : difforme


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2017)

Les dix forment une dizaine


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2017)

_Lady_ fort mue ne dise haine, miel seul


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2017)

Mie elle seule apporte l'amour


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2017)

Mi-aile : cela porte l'âme où, rêveur ?


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2017)

Rêve heureux, sommeil profond


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2017)

Rais. Vœu, re-sommé y le prof : on nie l'heure


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2017)

Au fond ni leur prix ni leur goût plaisent


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2017)

Ô Faune ! y, l'heur pris nie l'heure. _C_ouplets entonne, hilare


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2017)

Les ans, Tony, l'argent n'y peut rien


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2017)

Lais en tonne y. L'art j'en nie, peu ri, indigent


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2017)

Hein ? Dis-je en baillant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2017)

Inde : dix jambes (aïe !) entremêlées


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2017)

Entre ! Mais laisse le chien dehors


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2017)

Antre. Mai. Laid seul chie. Hein ! deux (oh !) randonneuses aboulent


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2017)

Donneuse à bout, la fin est proche


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2017)

D'eau, nœuds. Ah ! bout là. Fin hé ! pro... Chaud devant : thé _ready_


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2017)

Venté, raidillon agréable


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2017)

Vanté raide y, on agrée : hâblerie mâle


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2017)

Vent erre aide. Dis, oh ! n'a gréable ris mât. Lofe !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2017)

À bleu rime à l'eau fi !


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2017)

Mal au finish, mais bons soins

Retour après un séjour imprévu à l'hosto


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2017)

*loustic* n'avait pas dit son dernier mot

Mâle « ooooh ! ». Fit niche Mai beau  : nœud sot, hein ? - Suzon, verse le vin...


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2017)

Ce levain améliore la mie


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2017)

Seul, vain : Amélie hors l'a mis, le galant


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2017)

L'ami, le gars lance une plaisanterie


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2017)

Là, mille galles en sus ne plaisent. Ente, rive l'écusson !


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2017)

Les culs sont ailleurs


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2017)

Laid qu'eut sonnaille eux raillent


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2017)

Aïeux raillés, enfants gâtés


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2017)

Aille rat... y es en. _'Fan__culo_ gars, t'es refait là !


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2017)

À terre fais la grimace, mauviette !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2017)

Ah ! taire : _Fel_ à gris m'a. Ce mauve, y est traître


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2017)

Y être est reconnaître son tort


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2017)

Yeah ! traire con, naître, sont hors raison


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2017)

Son oraison funèbre nous a fait rire


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2017)

Sot ! n'ore aise : on fut né. Brrr... noues à faire y - ru déborde


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2017)

Rue des bords de l'eau on flâne


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2017)

Rude est bordel. Looong feu ... L'âne las, là


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2017)

Flan ne l'a lacéré


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2017)

Flanc. Nœuds là laçaient roide corset


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2017)

Roi de Corse et indépendance


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2017)

Rôt à deux. Corsé hein ! des pans. Danse des couverts


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2017)

Dans ce dais couve et rêve la cocotte


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2017)

D'anse  des cous verts. Ève, là, coque ôte d'œufs cuits


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2017)

Hôte de cuistres il en bave


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2017)

Ôte deux cuisses, Trilan bavarois, pas de ça ici !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2017)

Ô te, de cul hisse ! ttt... ris lent.  Bah ! va roi, pas ? - d'eux saillie. Sillage assez vif


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2017)

Si âge a ses vits fanés, restons jeunes


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2017)

Ray, tsss… ton jeu ne me convaincs pas !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2017)

Retz - ton  « je » nœuds meut cons, vain papelard


----------



## Berthold (6 Juin 2017)

Qu'on vint, pape hilare, aux portes de vos palais pas laids, palier, pas liés, aux peu de liant de vos opinions laides et pâles mais populistes, voilà l'option !


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2017)

Hop ! Si on ne prouve pas, alors...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2017)

Ope. Scions nœud prou ! Veut pas... aaah ! l'ordalie, le pin


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2017)

L'or d'Ali le pimpant Baba brille


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2017)

ce petit pan bas beurre
Lors Dali le peint, pan bas, babeurre, riant ha ! ha !


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2017)

En ahanant il se soulage


----------



## Berthold (8 Juin 2017)

Ce soûl, là gémissant, devrait essayer le café salé.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2017)

Ceusses : hou ! l'âgé mis en deux, vrai,  hé ! c'est y elle qu'a fait ça ? L'es recru


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2017)

Fesses à l'air cruelle sauterelle


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2017)

Fée sale erre. Crue, elle saute. Heur elle hait, Carabosse


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2017)

Les cars à bosseurs en grève


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2017)

Laid carat beau se rend - gueux rêve, polissant, repolissant


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2017)

Police en repos, lit sans fin le code de la route


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2017)

Lisse, enfin, l'écho de, de1 la roue te semble si, si1 beau sur le, le1 goudron chaud.

(1 Oui ben quoi, avec l'émotion, la beauté constatée, voilà, je bégaie, moi…)


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2017)

Lice en, fins laids, qu'aux deux d'eux, là, roux. Ttt ! sang bleu-ci. Six bosses : hurlent. Le goût ! deux ronchonnent à bobos


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2017)

Rond chaud nabot botte en touche


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2017)

Ron : _schön ach_ - beau... Beau temps tout chaud. Hâlons !


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2017)

En touche, aux halles, on voit passer de belles passantes.


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2017)

Elles passent en tenant Toutou en laisse


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2017)

Hèle : passe (cent) te ? Nan... Toute ! Où ? En l'haie-ci, vite


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2017)

Si vitale que soit ta demande, tu permets, j'ai un ordre à respecter, alors tu attendras.


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2017)

Lors tu as tant de draps que point de duvet ne faut


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2017)

L'eau retue à temps deux. De rats, queues point. D'eux, dû. Vaine faune - pouah !


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2017)

Faux nez, poisse assurée : j'arrête de faire le clown !


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2017)

Arête d'oeuf ! Fer, le clou n'entre pas dans le jaune


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2017)

Ach ! êtes deux f-- hères. Leus que loups n'hantent. Repas : dents le jonglent - eus, gueux !


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2017)

Ongles, Hugues euclidien se les ronge


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2017)

Seul l'héron* jeûne après une période faste.

*Pardon pour le H aspiré… Beurk !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2017)

Celé, rond jeu n'a peur. Aise ! une paire y aux deux : fastoche à surmonter


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2017)

Tôt chat sut remonter sur le lit défait


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2017)

L'Euclide est fait de logique et de rigueur.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2017)

L'« e » qu'élide effet déloge hic ! Aide d'heur ris, gueux ras


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2017)

Riz gras ou maigre c'est bon


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2017)

Mmmh… Aigres ? Ses bontés d'âmes le furent !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2017)

Mais grrr ! ces bonds... Tes dames le fût raiment sans flemme


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2017)

Furet ment, s'enfle, aime assurément


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2017)

Flemmasse, sûr, et menteur avec ça !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2017)

Feues les masses eurent aimant. Heure avait que sens sûr


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2017)

Que censure fasse son office !


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2017)

Sans surface : sono, fils, à fond !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2017)

Sens ! sur face sonne eau fissa fondue du cumulus


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

On dut du cul mule hue ! savater (envie n'avait)


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2017)

En vie, navets ou poireaux, carottes et laitues mourront sous mes dents !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2017)

En vit n'avait houppe, hoir, au quart haute. Tel laid tue ! Mou, rond saoul, m'aide dans la brouette à le ramener


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2017)

Brouet ? T'as le rat mené par l'odeur


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2017)

Brou étale. Rame. Nez parle : eau de rinçure pue


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2017)

Oh ! De rein, suppure un liquide gluant et bien peu ragoûtant.


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2017)

Ragout tentant, après vous


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

Rat goûte, entends ! Âpre hé ! Voulu, hein, pas vidé ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2017)

Impavide et imperturbable, il voyait et sentait la bataille autour de lui, mais ne réagissait pas, tel une statue ancienne au milieu de l'agitation d'une foule jeune et excitée.


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2017)

Je n'ai que cité le grand bavard


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2017)

Jeûne n'ait queue si, tel gueux, rend bave à rêver ribote


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2017)

Va rêve et ris beauté infernale


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2017)

T'es un Fern, Al, ah ! ça, oui, bien le fils de ton père, ce sacré Alain, je l'ai bien connu, un sacré type, cet Alain Fern, Al !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2017)

laisse leur tout de même à boire, dit mon père

Té ! un fer n'alla çà où y bi est. Ne le fit. Sss... deux (ton père se saque) raies. Ah ! vi'lains gelés (bi, hein !) cons nus hum ! Çà, que raies 'tit (peuh !) s'étalent et nœud fer n'alla là immiscer


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2017)

Ah ! La la ! Il mit ses jambes à son cou et s'enfuit


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2017)

Sans fuite et sans reproche, le plombier Bayard s'approchait du robinet…


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2017)

Cent fuis tais, cent ! Repro chelou peuh ! Long biais. Bâââille... Art ça proche, eh ? Dur oh ! Binette :-( voilà !


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2017)

Hobby net, voie lactée, bizarre !


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2017)

Là, que tes bises à Robert ne lui parviennent pas, c'est que tu y mets de la mauvaise volonté, point !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2017)

J'vous jure ! 

La queue tait bi. Z'à robe erre. Nœud luit pas. Re : vit haine. Passé : queue.  Tu "him". Aide là mauve : aise, vol. On tait pointe, on folâtre


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2017)

Ton fol atroce élu pondra des lois


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2017)

Ton faux là. Trop c'est lu ! Ponds :  « d'ras d'aile l'oie se trisse »


----------



## Berthold (30 Juin 2017)

D'Éloi, ce triste Dagobert ne nous parle que pour se plaindre.


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2017)

Ours plein de remords chasseur repenti


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2017)

Où rat ce ? Plein d'heures mort... chat se répand-il las


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2017)

Ce « ré » pend-il là pour annoncer un « mi » meilleur ?


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2017)

Mes yearlings aux enchères, à vous !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2017)

Mayerling. Osant chère, hâve : oublions ce conte


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2017)

Oublie once, compte en grammes


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2017)

Où bœufs lion, ce con tant gras magnanime, laisse en vie


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2017)

Anime les sans-vie, nourris les sans-dents


----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2017)

Laissant dans le caniveau mes préjugés, je viens à vous, naïf.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2017)

Laisses ? Cent dans le cas, nient veaux, mais prés jugeaient jeu. Vie haine avoue : n'a y fiance hé !


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2017)

Il fit en ces lieux ses besoins


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2017)

Ces bœufs oints d’huile sainte finiront à la broche, comme les autres !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2017)

blason du corps féminin
Ces beaux soins d'hui : le sein te finit rond. Ah ! labre hoche con meulé. Zootrope leste


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2017)

Les os trop pelés est-ce terminé ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2017)

Lais ô tropes laids ! Exterminez ces images


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2017)

Miné, saisi, ma gestuelle est en berne, je ne sais que faire, je ne réagis plus.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2017)

Jeune raie agit plusieurs fois comme l'éclair


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2017)

Jeu nœuds : _Réage_ y plut sieurs, fous à cons. Meulaient queues les raies. Mythique, uh ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2017)

Rémy tique une fois de plus en constatant matutinalement l'abandon vespéral —ou nocturne ?— de nombre de verres sales sur la table du salon.


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2017)

Le dû s'allonge comme des phrases


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2017)

Le deusse. Allons, jeu ! Cons dés. Fera zéro, cézigue


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2017)

Rase héros, ces iguanes sont trop poilus


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2017)

Ras erre, haussé zigue, âne. Son trot poile uh ! les témoins


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2017)

L'été moins chaud est attendu


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2017)

Chhut… Ô État tendu, apprend à t'apaiser…


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2017)

Chu tôt es tâtant. Dû âpre. En tas tapé, zèbre hou ! ris-je


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2017)

Où riz, jeune pousse, grandiras-tu ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2017)

Grrrr ! En diras-tu plus, ou devrai-je encore te torturer, gredin !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2017)

Grande y ratte eût plu saoul. De vrai jeu en corps ttt..? Tors tue raie. Gueux, redingote n'ôte !


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2017)

Heureux dingue ôte nos teufs-teufs de la course


----------



## Berthold (11 Juillet 2017)

L'à-coup reste très ponctuel, on va vous la réparer c'te bagnole !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2017)

La cour este. Te répond que tu es long vvv.. Avoue : l'art est paresse. Cite bas ! Nie haut lexique ! Tape sous les ceintures !


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2017)

Les saintes eurent parfois la trouille


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2017)

Lais seins turent par foi, l'âtre : trou - yeux louant à la place, nez


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2017)

Loup Hanta Laplace néanmoins sauvé par les étoiles


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2017)

_Lou_ en thalle appela ce néant, moins ové par l'aisée toilette de la belle


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2017)

Deux labels pour un seul produit ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2017)

menace de quarantaine au casernement
D'eux là bés - l'pou, rince-le ! Peur rôde du hideux confinement


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2017)

Deux cons finement associés nous bourrent le mou


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2017)

Deux qu'on fit, nœuds, mentent. Tasse haut ci et noue bouts re le, moutard !


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2017)

Mou tard, dur tôt


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2017)

Moutardes eurent ton palais ailé


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2017)

Pâle et élégante elle nous attire


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Pal hé ! t'es laid. Gantez-le ! Noue, satyre, ce futal


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2017)

Sa tire, ce fut à l'époque la seule du coin : une deudeuche.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2017)

Ça tire, ce fût. Ah ! les peaux queue lassent. Le dû qu'oint eut nœud, de deux chères recru


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2017)

Chairs recrudescentes entraînent amaigrissement


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2017)

Chère crut, décente en traîne, nœud amaigri. Se ment - songe le Faune


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2017)

En son jeu le faux neuneu cache des fausses cartes


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2017)

Anses ont jeu. Le fond ? euh... nœuds qu'hâche défaut. Ce cartable : en carton !


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2017)

En quart ton esprit reste vigilant


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2017)

En carre (tôt n'est-ce ?) se prit raie c'te vit. Gît lent las bas


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2017)

Gilles en la bassine crache le morceau


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2017)

J'y l'en-là (bah !) sis, nœud que r'hâche le mors sot du fendant serré


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2017)

Faon dents serrées, bientôt bois dressés


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2017)

Fan danse : air est bien. Tôt boit dret - c'est l'heure !


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2017)

Ces leurres sont efficaces


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2017)

Scelle heur son thé ? Fi ! Casse ta tasse


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2017)

Hasta tastevin ! À la tienne !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2017)

As tâte ! As te vainc ha ! Là t'y es niqué


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2017)

Ni question, ni réponse


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2017)

Nie « qu'est-ce ? », « _τί ὄν_ ; » nierait - _Ponce_ ah ! là-là...


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2017)

raiponce à la larme de jus de truffe


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2017)

Ray ponça l'alarme de Jude - truc facile hé ! hé !


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2017)

Fa si ! les haies chantent au soleil


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2017)

Fasse si laids aient champ tôt ! Sots, laids, illustrez-vous à l'entartage


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2017)

Les illustres et vous allant tard à genoux ferez de beaux rêves


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2017)

Laies y lustrées vouent à lents tas rage. Nous, feu raide : borée vente


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2017)

Debord évente mon envie de spectacle


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2017)

Deux bords d'Ève hantent mots. Nœud en vide se paie que tacle hé ! hé !


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2017)

Ta clef est égarée


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2017)

T'as que laid été gars - rée le railleur


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2017)

Garé, leur ailleurs semble beaucoup plus proche.


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2017)

Beau coup ! Plus pro chenapan !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2017)

Bot couple eut peu. Roche n'a pas négocié leste


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2017)

Ego scié laisse tomber l'apparence


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2017)

Aigue haut sied lai - ce ton bel là parant ce conte


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2017)

La part en ce compte est pour le fisc


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2017)

L'a pas rance con ttt... Époux re le fit. C'qui faut l'y faut pas


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2017)

— Folie ! Faux pas ! hurlait le conseiller en stratégie de communication au premier ministre.


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2017)

Minie se traîne dans le forum


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2017)

Mie nice te raie, nœud, dans le faux roman de cœur


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2017)

M'man, « Deux queues raides », ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2017)

Rom ment de querelleur à pacifique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2017)

Romande qu'heure ait l'heur ah ! pas si fictif : coucou !


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2017)

À Passy fit que tifs, coups qu'oublia la coiffeuse


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2017)

Quoi ? Feu Zeus, maintenant oublié des hommes, fut pourtant naguère le Roi des Dieux !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2017)

le Chêne et le Roseau
Coiffe euse main tenant où plié des eaux. Mmm ! fût pourr... T'en n'as guère, leurre roide eh ! dis, euse.


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2017)

Dieuze bourgade salée


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2017)

Gars de salle et filles de salon, tous les mêmes !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2017)

Garde ! Salé fi ! Yeux de sale, honte ! Hou laid ! _Memento mori_


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2017)

Mes menthes, homo rieur, sont en fleur


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2017)

Même en tôt mort y heur, son temps flirte avec l'éternité


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2017)

Ave ! Que l'éther ni tes alcools ne soient bus !


----------



## Berthold (9 Août 2017)

Ah ! Le col neussois, bus ou tram, sans problème, mais plus souvent en levant le coude !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2017)

inspiré du commencement de l'Iliade : « _Sac à vin ! oeil de chien et coeur de cerf !_ » (rien ne vaut mieux que de se ressourcer aux classiques)
Ah ! le co... (le nœud - soit) ! Buse ! Outre ! Âme sans ! Pro blème ! Méplu ! Saoul vantant le vent ! Le cou d'âne ! Homais !


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2017)

Coude à ne pas redresser


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2017)

Cou d'_Anne_ parent dret ces collets


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2017)

Colle et décolle espèce de bricolo


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2017)

« Deux bries, colle, eau… ». Tu es sûre de n'avoir rien oublié sur la liste de courses ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2017)

O fortunatos nimium sua si bona norint agricolas !
D'eux bricole ôte. Hue ! et sue re. Deux naves ouah ! (ris hein). Noue. Bœufs liés suent re. La lie, c'te... Deux cous ressuent : soc arrêté


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> O fortunatos nimium sua si bona norint agricolas !
> D'eux bricole ôte. Hue ! et sue re. Deux naves ouah ! (ris hein). Noue. Bœufs liés suent re. La lie, c'te... Deux cous ressuent : soc arrêté


Arrêtes et peaux ne se mangent pas dans le poisson, même fumés.


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2017)

Pouah ! Son mème fut mesquin.


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2017)

Fume ! Esquinte-toi les poumons


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2017)

Poumo


loustic a dit:


> Fume ! Esquinte-toi les poumons


Poumons nous fumer ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2017)

Pous m'ont. Noue fûts maigres, hère, tu te gratteras demain


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2017)

Gratte, rat ! Deux mains valent mieux qu'une quand ça démange !


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2017)

Sade aime anges du diable


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2017)

Enjeu dudit ablatif pour exprimer la séparation, dont vous exprimâtes toute la profondeur, je ne peux qu'approuver.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2017)

En jeu du dit : hâble ! Hâtif pourrait qu'supprimer là ces parts. Rassis, on - donc vous,  ex primate (toux : ttt... là), prof - on dure. Jeu ! Nœuds peu qu'âpres prouvent hé ! qu'l'hâblerie là sait l'« la »


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2017)

Ris : la selle l'a lâché en pleine course !


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2017)

Là, là, j'ai ample haine : cours, salaud, cours !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2017)

L'hale âgé en plaine, court : sale eau, cou recru, toue lente


----------



## Berthold (14 Août 2017)

Tout l'ante vit te vautrer sur ton lit : cette année tu cherches du boulot !


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2017)

Cru, tout l'entier baratin me révulse

Grillé !!!


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2017)

Dubout l'homme qui amusa les plus ou moins vieux


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2017)

Du Boule, oh ? Me : quia - musa laid plu, zoom haut. Envieux ? trop baroque


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2017)

Bah ! Rock ou pop, tant que c'est de la musique…


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2017)

La muse hic et nunc semble fatiguée


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2017)

La musiquette ? Nous, que sans !  Bleus, fats, y guettent les bandas


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2017)

Les bandes à Julot sont en taule


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2017)

Tantôt, le soleil a bien donné, ça c'est sûr !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2017)

Tante : ô le sot ! l'ayes, l'habit. En don, n'est-ce assez sur sosot ?


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2017)

Sur seau sottement assis il se mouille


----------



## Berthold (17 Août 2017)

Ceux, mous, y'en a qui abusent, sont vraiment tout flapis.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2017)

Se moud _Yann _: À quia, buse ! Sons (vrai) mentent. Ouf ! feue la pie. Le silence...


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2017)

Pile ! Si l'ancien l'avait prévu...


----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2017)

La vêpre est vue, au pluriel uniquement, et en fin d'après-midi principalement.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2017)

mignonne allons voir... 
Là ! « vêprée », vu ? Ô plu, ris ! Elle, lue, nie que ment néant - fin d'après, mi-dit prince si pâle mentionné


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2017)

Le Mans, si on n'est pas vainqueur alors...


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2017)

Vingt cœurs à l'heure, bel exploit, dis-moi…


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

Vint qu'eux râlent, heur bé. _Lex_ : ploie d'y moisir la chance


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Vint qu'eux râlent, heur bé. _Lex_ : ploie d'y moisir la chance


Chanceux celui qui retrouvera son fromage moisi.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2017)

Mage moi ? Zigoto louche plutôt


----------



## Berthold (20 Août 2017)

Je plus tôt ou tard à toutes celles qui me côtoyèrent, et non, ceci n'est pas de la vantardise, juste un effort de clairvoyance.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2017)

Jeu plut au tard d'atout ttt... : c'est lucky, mec. Ô toi, hier énonce ! Y nés pas de l'avant, tards dits eux, j'eusse tus. N'est fort d'eux que l'air, vois : hi-han ! - ces ris gaulent haut


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2017)

Ces rigolos riment


----------



## Berthold (21 Août 2017)

Séries, _go !_ Lorie me casse les… oreilles avec sa télé !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2017)

le sous-préfet faisait des vers...
Ces « rigoles ho ! » riment qu'à : « seuls les os ». Raye ha ! Vexe hâté lai l'harmonie


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2017)

Athée, les larmes honnies suffisent

- Vers holorimes
rigolo rime audit lot
rigole au riz maudit l'eau


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2017)

Ah ! tel est l'art. Mots nie sus - fies-ente issue


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2017)

(Dans le prochain dico ?)
Antisueur, labeurophobe et siestophile


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2017)

Ciel ! Ce taux file trop haut, comment rattraper le niveau des changes ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2017)

Si elle s'étoffe, fi ', le trot oh ! comme en rate trappé le nid. Veau des champs ! Jument ? Génisse, _Io _ !


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2017)

Gêne ici au boulot, aise là-bas au repos
(ou l'inverse)


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2017)

Bas oripeaux, témoins d'un faste passé à jamais révolu, fuyez cette dépouille !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2017)

Bas : ores ris, peau ! T'aime, oints d'eux nœuds. Face te passe : c'est âge amer, Ève. Oh ! lu fut y essai ttt... Des pouilles, temps n'a cure


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2017)

T'en a curé des égouts, merci


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2017)

À cul, raide, et ces goûts amers, si appréciés des pratiquantes, tu en as tâté, hein ! vilain drôle !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2017)

si peu profond ruisseau calomnié la mort
À curé, décès. Goûte, âme, merci. Apprêts ci aide est peu, rate y quand eue. A natte athée et vil lin : d'eux, rôle y suffit


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2017)

Deux rôts lisses suent finalement dans le vieux four


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2017)

L'issue finale, mandant l'envieux, fournit une excuse aux éviteux, ceusses qui n'osent pas.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2017)

Lisse uh ! fine Allemande. En l'envie, eux . Fourre nid hune hé ! Queue ces culs ose ! Évite ceux secs. Quine aux œufs pansus


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2017)

Pan sur la tronche !


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2017)

Tronc chelou, feuilles fripées, branches grave moches, bref, ton arbre, il est pas chouette, même si tu y vivais zeureux auprès de !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2017)

Éden, Éden, Éden
« tronche louf, œil frit, pets, bran ch.. gras (veux !), m'hoche braies... » - fff ! ton art brillait pas, chou : hais te ! - M'hais-me ? - Scies-tu, y ! - Vive aise ! heure au pré de ma blonde endormira l'ire


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2017)

L'onde endormie rallie renégats et fidèles


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2017)

Raie (et nez) gazée fit d'elle la poule aux œufs de soufre.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2017)

la vie de chien du cerf
Rée hé ! né gars. Zef fie, d'aile. Lape où l'ose : f-f-f, dessous frémissant


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2017)

Souffrez miss en goguette que je vous suive


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2017)

J'avoue, suis vachement bourré : j'aurais jamais cru qu'il serait aussi fort, ce picrate…


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2017)

Jà vousses hui ? Va ch... Ment bout ! rée-je. Oooh ! rée-je, ah ! (mec cru - qu'_Ilse_ rée « Oooh ! » ci, force piques rateraient pas la mie)


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2017)

Raz terre et pas là michetoon de mes deux !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2017)

Rate errait, pâle la miche, ton de Mai  (demi-écrémé) : pas l'hâlée !


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2017)

Demi et crème pas là, lait non plus ! Quel bistrot !


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2017)

Qu'elle bise trop, ça ne fait aucun doute, mais après tout ça la regarde, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2017)

Quelle bise te rosse, âne, faix haut qu'un doux te met ? Apprêt : housse à lard garde nonchalante la bête


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2017)

Lente, l'abbé te chassera de sa tête


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2017)

Là, bête chat, ce rade, ça t'étourdit, arrête de fréquenter les tripots !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2017)

Lab : bèèè ! ttt... Châsse : rats deçà. Tête ourdit art : raies de frais quand elle étripe peau, l'empailleuse avisée


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2017)

Lampe, aïeux à vie, zèbres rebelles, éteignez-la !


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2017)

Belle est teigne, et là, je ne peux rien y faire !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2017)

Bèèè... l'été n'y est : l'âge ! Nœud peu rit, hein, ni fer a raide


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2017)

Fait rare et dernier mais intéressant


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2017)

Inter est sans conteste une station de radiodiffusion nationale.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2017)

Inscrit dans l'« Album de la Comtesse »
Hein ! tes raies sentent, comtesse. Tue... nœud se tasse : scion de radis. Oh ! dis, fusil on n'a, scie on n'a : la minimale


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2017)

Si on a la mini maladie du doigt de pied, alors...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2017)

Sillon à l'âme mine y mâle. Lady dû. Dos à deux pis est. À l'eau, rêve


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2017)

À l'orée vinrent les moutons qui craignaient pour leur vie ; ils ignoraient, les sots, que le loup se cachait dans les bois, les guettant, prêt à leur sauter dessus dès que l'occasion s'en présenterait, et voilà qu'ils la lui donnaient, l'occasion !


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2017)

L'eau quasi honnie est dans le vin


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2017)

Lot : case-y au nid, aidant le vainqueur pompé


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2017)

Vingt cœurs, pont pénétrant, lien entre tous, pas de périphérique, que du relationnel…


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2017)

Dur l'assis au nez long, il faudrait qu'il se l'amputât


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2017)

Dure la scie. Aune est. L'on y faut dret. Qui (le seul) en put tailler tasseau sûr ?


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2017)

Pute aillée ta sauce urticante est repoussante


----------



## Berthold (7 Septembre 2017)

Quand terre pousse en temps et en heure, feu, eau et air reste à leur place.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2017)

Quand hères poux sentent, année en heur fff... (aux hères est ce tas l'heur : plat sapide)


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2017)

Sa pie déjeune en jacassant


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2017)

Jacques, cassant, lui répliqua qu'elle n'avait qu'à s'occuper de ses oignons, non mais alors !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2017)

Jà qu'à cent, l'eut ire. Hé ! plie caquet, le navet. Casse au cul, pédé (ces honnis ont nom) ! Mets à l'orbite l'obus


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2017)

L'eau bue, Alexandre remonta sur son fier Bucéphale et entreprit de trouver quelque chose à grignoter avant d'aller conquérir. La journée s'annonçait magnifique.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2017)

Ça non ! Ses manies, ficus et bonsaï, ras le bol !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2017)

Anne, ma sœur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?
Sss... Anne, on s'aime ! Anne, y fie : que eu, c'est bon (ça ira - le beau linge hait le cru)


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2017)

J'ai le cruel embarras du choix


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2017)

J'hèle. Que ruait l'âne, bas : ras du choir ah ! l'engeance...


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2017)

Râlant j'encense l'emmerdeur


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2017)

L'an, maire, derechef plusieurs fois, vous nous imposâtes des choix contestables : ne comptez point sur nos voies aux prochaines municipales !


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2017)

Oups ! erreur d'édition…


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2017)

Édith! scions scions du bois..

cher Berthold,

en aparté, en privé presque..

cher quinqua 51 l'apéro passé je n'arrive pas (au sujet de ta signature!)
à me décider si tu as (oups!) un MacBook Pro

- 2013 A1502-2678 ?
*ou bien le sublimissime*
- 2014 A1502-2875 ?

*⁺₊⁺*

même si je ne participe pas à ce jeu car par trop relevé à mon échelon, une réponse ou à défaut un changement dans ta signature combleraient ce joli oups.


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2017)

Hé ! Dîtes, si on dût boire, que fallait-il choisir !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2017)

Aide y ? ttt... Ci ont du bois (re) queues. Phalle est tille. Chois-y recru, nos nœuds non


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2017)

Crue nonne ? Eux n'ont pas le choix


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2017)

Crû ! - Nom ? - Euh... nom pâle : « Chaud-Assez » - Assez !


----------



## Berthold (13 Septembre 2017)

À ces andouilles, je conseille d'aller se faire frire, crénom !



litobar71 a dit:


> […]je n'arrive pas (au sujet de ta signature!)
> à me décider si tu as (oups!) un MacBook Pro
> 
> - 2013 A1502-2678 ?
> ...


He beh comme l'indique ma signature, c'est un MacBook pro 11,1, soit un mid 2014, comme te l'indiquera l'utilissime Mac Tracker ;-)


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2017)

deux bouts de fenêtres Mactracker plus loin ..


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2017)

D'œufs boude, feue, naître ma queue. Trac ! es plus l'haut, hein ? zébulon...


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2017)

oh! un zébu longue bosse *debout* sur la pointe de ses sabots a disparu capédédiou!


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2017)

Cas pédé, dis ? Ou bien c'est juste des amis ?



litobar71 a dit:


> deux bouts de fenêtres Mactracker plus loin ..


Ok je change ma signature.


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2017)

À midi l'apéro


----------



## litobar71 (14 Septembre 2017)

Amis? Dit la péronnelle qui illico vérifie son Mec sur EveryMec point com.

differences-between-macbook-pro-retina-display-late-2013-mid-2014.html


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2017)

Pot incommestible oblige à ne consommer que la confiture


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2017)

Poins con ! Mets ! Ce 'tit bleu aube lie jà. Nœud con somme et queue là con fit eu. Rapide, le novice...


----------



## Berthold (15 Septembre 2017)

Rat, puis dol, nos vices ne se cachent plus.


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2017)

Ce que hachent plusieurs zigues nous empoussière


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2017)

Vannier
Ce cash : plus y heurs ! Y gueux noue hampes où sied, rond, le fond du panier


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2017)

Héron, l'oeuf fondu pas nier, pas beau !


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2017)

N'y est pas, beaucoup le diront, le compte du comte : le nobliau joue aux escrocs ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Niais pas beau coule. Dix ronds le con te dut (compte). Le noob bliaud joue : osé, ce croquant  !


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2017)

José se croque en plein Larzac


----------



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2017)

L'art, Zacchary, la musique, la peinture, ce que tu veux, mais sache qu'il n'y a que cela de vrai !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2017)

rapin façon antique
Lares... ah  ! carre-y la Muse y. Que la peins-tu (re) sec  ?  Tue ! Vœu : mets aches (qui le nie ?) - aqueux ! Ceux-là devraient aimer l'ensemble


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2017)

Deux vrais thés mêlant sang bleu et sans sang, pas bon


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2017)

Cent tsampas, bonté divine, ne remplaceront jamais un bon riz cantonnais !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2017)

thé d'ive pour ineuneu
Sens ! ttt... sent pas bon, thé d'ive. Y, neuneu rend plat, se ronge âme, aise nœud. Beau ne ris, quand ton nez nie, hé !


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2017)

Qu'entonner niaisement la rengaine grand bien te fasse


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2017)

Grand bi, interface bizarre d'une époque révolue, laisse ta place à la bicyclette de sécurité.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2017)

Grrr... _ambi_, hein ? _Ter_ ! Fats se bisent arrh... du nez.  Peau, queue, raie velue  : laid, ce tas. Plat sale. A, la _bi_, si  ! - queulette. De ces culs, ris - t'es mérité


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2017)

Sécu, rite et mérite, eh ! tout ça pour n'importe qui ?


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2017)

Nain, porte quittance à qui de droit, je t'en saurai gré.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2017)

le baccara n'a rien d'un jeu de courtoisie
Nnn... haine : pot (re) te quitte. En sac, y : deux deux. Roi jetant, sort est gréviste...


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2017)

Sors ! Aigret vistemboir ! Rends-toi utile !


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2017)

Boire en toi ? Hue ! T'y lècheras bien assez vite !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2017)

Bois rend. Toit. Hutte y. Laîches ras. Bi, hein  ! Ah ! sévis, tempête en vain


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2017)

À Séville tant pétant vingt fois, ouf !


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2017)

Foi ou fois, foies ou Foix ? Quelle orthographe donner à ce mot-là dans ce contexte-ci ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2017)

Fff... oie (hou !) fou a. Fou a ? Ouf ! Ouah... quel ord ogre ! A feu : d'eau, n'est as. Molle a dent ce con, té ! Que c'te cinglé s'étouffe  !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2017)

Texte saint gueulé : le chantre est en voix


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2017)

Traitant, voilà tout !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2017)

Ne pas confondre la traite du blanc et la traite des blanches
Traite en voie. L'atout : tabouret une jambe


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2017)

T'as bourré une jambonnette avec du foie gras de serpent ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Septembre 2017)

Deux serres pendantes, un bec usé, deux ailes froissées, une queue chafouine, décidément, cette buse a tout l’air d'en être une triple !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

Comme un vol de gerfauts hors du charnier natal,
Fatigués de porter leurs misères hautaines,
De Palos de Moguer routiers et capitaines
Partaient ivres d'un rêve héroïque et brutal

De serpe pan ! dent. Hun bée : culs ! et deux ! Zèle (froid, c'est) eut nœud. Que chats fouis, nœud ! Décidé, man ! Cet obus : atout. L'erre dent aie ! Te rue, nœud ! Te ris, plectre ! - soliloque l'ardent


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2017)

Oh ! Que l'art dentaire ne fasse plus mentir !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2017)

Depuis l'heure charmante 
Où le servant d'amour, 
Sa harpe sous sa mante, 
Venait pour une amante 
Soupirer sous la tour

Oh ! queue l'arde. En terre nœud, face plue, mante tirée : le galant a bel air


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2017)

Gars lent, Abel éreinté fut assassiné

Là jamais ne s'élève
Bruit qui fasse penser ;
Jusqu'à ce qu'il s'achève
On peut mener son rêve
Et le recommencer.


----------



## Berthold (27 Septembre 2017)

As assis, né excellent mais fainéant, il n'ira pas loin dans la vie…


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2017)

Ha ! ça scie... N'est haie queue celant. Méfait ? Néant y : le nid râpe pal oint. Dent là, vit hardi


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2017)

L'avis, à redire rien ou si peu

Fuis ces champs de bataille
Où l'insecte pensant
S'agite et se travaille
Autour d'un brin de paille
Qu'écrase le passant !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2017)

Lavis hardi. Re rient (hin ! hou !) six petits mistons


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2017)

Miss ton chapeau penche


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2017)

Pan ! Cherche pas des poux, ou la prochaine fois, c'est pas par terre que je tire, rascal !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2017)

la cocotte a du bec ou : _Odette_ refuse les offres de mariage aussi bien que la surenchère des _catleyas_ du Père _Swann_
_Paon_ cher, ch... pas d'époux ! Houlà ! proches chaînes : phou ! Assez, _Pap' -_ pars ! Tes « re-queue-jeux » : t'iras s'caler-te-les avec la bonne _Nini_


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2017)

Lab honni n'imite pas l'empoisonneuse


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2017)

L'empois, zoneuse, est une colle amidonneuse, tu n'as donc rien appris dans ton école de banlieue ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2017)

il faut savoir passer le mur du son
Lent poids aux nœuds ai. Hue ! nœuds, qu'haut lame y donne : euse ! Thune ha ! don : queue rie, hein, a prix. D'ente, tonne écho : le « deux bangs ! » - lit heurté craque


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2017)

Tes craques abusent le gogo


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2017)

use le gogol ses yeux sur ce jeu idiot


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2017)

Eus œufs, le go : gaule ! Saisis eux, sûr. Ssss.. je y dis : holà ! au lapideur


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2017)

Là-haut la pie d'heure en heure améliore sa jacasserie


----------



## Powerdom (2 Octobre 2017)

ça jacasse, rit, pleure, Ah les filles !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

"Sage" ha ! casse ripe : le râle laid... fi ! Yeux déboîtés qu'il a


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2017)

Qui l'a déplacé ? Je le cherche depuis hier !


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2017)

Deux puits y errent crapauds et rats efféminés et affamés


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2017)

D'œufs, pue y. Hier queue. Râpe. Peau érasée fait minet hé ! Ah ! femmes... elles laminent


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2017)

Hé ! La mine, c'était aut' chose que vos bureaux où on transpire même plus ; on suait sang et eau, au propre comme au sale !


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2017)

Homme ! Oh salaud ! Repens-toi !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2017)

on a beau me tendre la bâton brenneux par le mauvais bout > c'est _Francesco_ qui s'en vient ici  jouer les _Roméo _en entonnant une canzonetta
Oh ! m'hausse à Laure, pantoise, un lierre jusqu'à son balcon


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2017)

Qu'à son bas l'con s'crisse


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2017)

Le conscrit se prépare à la grande fête du village
c'était une tradition en France à l'époque du Service Militaire, mais qui se maintient, surtout en Alsace


----------



## claireradbu (6 Octobre 2017)

Vit l'âge présent sans penser à demain !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

Vit là je présente. Sens ! panse : c'est à deux mains que s'itère l'y taire rature


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2017)

Cythère fit partie du département français de Mer-Égée en 1797... pas pour longtemps
Si taire littérature et poésie alors que faire ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Octobre 2017)

Ah ! L'orque fait remarquer au phoque qu'il n'a guère de chance de s'en sortir seul.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

que d'auneur la mission est rude !
À l'aure keuf erre. Marre ! Querre au "faux queue" (qu'hile n'a gay raide). Champs sss... deux cents ! Sot, retire ce limaçon que j'aune


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2017)

Tire ce lit, maçon, que Jo nettoie le parquet !


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2017)

John, étoile parquée dans ce ciel si petit, attend étoile filante pour vivre et fleurir.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2017)

Jaune n'ait toile Parque ! Et danse, si elle (si peu) t'y hâte. An hé ! toi le fis lent ttt... Pouh ! re, vit, vœu : reffleure y Rose en confidence


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2017)

Rire au Zan confit dans ce jus de réglisse


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2017)

Rrr... (y rots) - en cons fis danse : j'eus deux raies. Glissante est la voie lascive


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2017)

Vois la civelle, anguille de verre


----------



## Berthold (10 Octobre 2017)

En guilledou, vers l'an mil que ce jovial compère courait, bien qu'il resta fidèle à son épousée.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2017)

Il est l'âne si doux
marchant le long des houx....
An : gui. Le doux ? Vert, l'âne, mille queues ! Ce jaune vit a le con. Père « coup ». Raie bis ait nœud ! Qu'y l'heur ait ! C'taf ? fi ! délassons... N'aie "pouhhh" - zèle laisse aux ballots


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2017)

Les sots bas lauréats sont sur la touche


----------



## Berthold (11 Octobre 2017)

_(triste actualité)_
Sûr ! L’attouchement n’est que le moindre mal auquel se livrait ce pourceau.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2017)

_Sue_ re l'hâte. Ouch ! man : n'ai queue... Le moins d'heureux mâle. Oh ! quelle... Ce lit veut raie sss... Pour sauter longtemps, faut refaire l'étalon


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2017)

Temps forts : faire l'État longuet disparaître


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2017)

scier en long au passe-partout enseigne le sens de l'hêtre
Tends ! Faut refaire les talons... Gai ! Dix par hêtre, crénom


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2017)

Pas reître, crée nombreuses paix, pas guerrier, pas cruel, toi pas taper moi !


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2017)

Pâte tapée moisie pour tarte à l'ancienne


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2017)

Patte t'happe : émois y. Pouh... retard à l'antienne : l'âne émet son hi-ha


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2017)

y'a qu'à, faut qu'on


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2017)

« What are you doing, Dave ? »
I.A. qu'a faux : con, cet Hal ou louf ?


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2017)

SEITA, Loulou, faut que tu te rappelles le nom de la société qui t'a vendu ton cancer !


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2017)

Ton camp sert aux mammouths


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2017)

Thon qu'anse serre haut - Mâ'me ! outre-percez-me-le


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2017)

Père ces meules ne tournent pas rond


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2017)

Paire s'émeut : le nœud ! Tour ne pare honnête homme au salon


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2017)

Aux mots sales on oppose des idées propres


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2017)

Daisy, des pros prétentieux t'interdisent-ils de pratiquer en dilettante ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2017)

Dais-y, dais ! - Peur auprès... - Tends cieux 'tain ! (ter, disent-ils) - De peur a tiqué Andy : les tentes vont s'ébouler


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2017)

Ses boules étaient trop molles


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2017)

Et tes tromolos (Hein ? Ah ! Oui, trémolos, c'est ce que j'ai dit !), eh ben y sont pas terribles, tes trÉÉmolos !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Été trot mollo. Haine à ouïes : très mollo, cesse ! Queues j'hais. Dix haies : bai nie son pater. Ris, bleu : t'es très mollo - plus lent que tortue


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2017)

L'eau plus Lanquetot retuent vilains asticots


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2017)

Reuh… ! Tu vis l'un à ce tic, haut les cœurs, et bas les masques !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

les rebelles ont aussi leur petit rebelle
Rhhh... tue ! Vit l'Hun n'a. Se t'y collait queue. Reb, allez ! masse queue : ça va l'étirer


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2017)

Valet tiré, neuf perdant


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2017)

Paire d'andouilles, ces deux-là, jamais capab's de s'en sortir tout seul, nom de nom !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Père Dan douille. Cède : l'âge... Ah ! mec qu'a pas, b***** de... Sang saure. Tire ! Tousse le " non ". Deux " non ". Dix " non "


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2017)

Deux non-dits n'ont pas plus de force qu'un


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2017)

D'eux : nonne, dînons ! Pape lu, deux forts ce cul, nonne, sauront célébrer


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2017)

Saurs, on sait les braiser vos harengs


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2017)

Aaaaarh ! En si peu de temps en tente, tant de taons t'ont tant piqué… !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2017)

Ah ! rancis (peuh...) deux tend -zan- tante. Tends deux tentes ! Ton temps ? Pis qu'épique hé !


----------



## litobar71 (23 Octobre 2017)

et pic et pic et colegram, bour et bour et ratatam, am stram gram!

,


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2017)

Se trament grammaticalement les complots d'intellos


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2017)

D'un, t'es _low_, de deux, je suis _high_, alors la ramène pas, _looser_ !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2017)

d'Untel : Ode

_De jeu su y haï à Laure l'art ah ! mène
Pâle houx et rose aimés de la Muse Camène_​


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2017)

Et mes deux l'amusent ?
Camée reste obtuse


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2017)

« Aime », « hait » : d'eux, l'âme use qu'amère este. Aube t'use, à devancer le monde


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2017)

Deux vents scellent mon dernier plat de lentilles


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2017)

Laon, t'y es pas par hasard, tu vois…


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

L'entier papa rase. Art tue voix. Boule sans lentes


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2017)

Bous le sang lentement pour le purifier


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2017)

Le pur y fit « Yeah ! », et nul ne comprit pourquoi, puisqu'aucun n'était pur à part lui.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Le prurit fié, hé ! nu le nœud con prit : pouh ! rhhh.. Quoi ? Puisse queue au cul net ait pu (rhaaa)... Parle ! Huître était en R


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2017)

Traité en ermite ou en errant ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Très, t'es âne ! N'erre mite où âne erre en pétant


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2017)

Ouah ! Nerfs en paix, tant mieux !


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2017)

T'en mis heureusement suffisamment pour tout le monde, on a pu se servir largement.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2017)

Tends mi-heur, euse ! M'en suffise, amant, pourtour, le mont d'eaux nappe eût. Ce cerf vire large, manquant d'ombre


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2017)

L'art, je mens, qu'en dons bricolés s'affiche


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2017)

Briques au lait ? Ça fiche une drôle d'ambiance ! Tu nous avais quand même parlé de bouteilles de rhum !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2017)

Brie colle. Laisse ça... Fichu nœud. Deux rots (leu dans, bis). Hans, tu noues avec. Han ! M'aime pas : relaie deux bouts ! Teilles (deux rots) m'enquiquinent, crénom !


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2017)

Romans qui couinent créent nombre d'illettrés


----------



## litobar71 (30 Octobre 2017)

hombre! il est très éloigné le temps où nous lisions le scénario de Sierra Torride faute du roman inexistant justement!


----------



## Berthold (30 Octobre 2017)

Il n'existe, en justes, mentirez-vous, que peu d'hommes ou de femmes, alors que vous savez l'étendue du peuple des gens de bien.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2017)

Hile n'est que si s'tend. Jus s'te m'en tire Ève. Hou ! queue : peu d'eau. Mou d'œuf ah ! mâle ore queue vousse. Ave les tendus du "peut peu" ! Le déj... en deux, bis, hein, le pain ! Chaque côté tartiné à la dynamite


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2017)

A..ah dîne à mi-temps sauf Ramadan


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2017)

À Dina - mie tant s'offre à ma dent que j'en croque l'api


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2017)

Ancre haut ! Que l'à-pic soit dominé


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2017)

Do miné, Sol fatigué, Mi en berne, Fa terne, La morne, Si anémié, Ré apathique… cette gamme est un vrai _chant_ de ruine !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2017)

le bonheur est dans le pré (partie de campagne en duo)

D'eaux, _minet_, saut (le fat !) y guée. _Mie_ en bée. Rrr... nœud, fat terre ; nœud, là mort ; nœud, cyan est. _Mie_ erre, appât tiques (sept, gars !). Met un vœu : rêche champ de rues, y n'irrite ni pue !


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2017)

Rite, nippe, urgence, mon dico vite !


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2017)

Dis, Co', vis-tu la vie dont tu rêvais, petite ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2017)

Dix co-vits tuent là vit d'honte eue. Raie vêts ! peut y tirer tire-bouchonné de la mentule ?


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2017)

L'amant tue le mari, justice est faite


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2017)

Là, mante tulle m'a ri, juste hissée : fée tentante


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2017)

Il sait, fêtant tente et gamelle, quitter le camping


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2017)

Qui t' hèles, quand, ping ! tu te prends en pleine poire que le verbe prend un _h aspiré_ et que tu devrais écrire « Qui tu hèles ? »


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2017)

Quitte elle, queue en pine ? Gueux tutt... Peu rend ample haine : poids (re) queue : le ver, beuh... Peur (han !) te nœud hache à ce pire (raie hait queue tue). De vrais « hé ! » (cris -re- qui tuent) « hé ! » laminent l'essor


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2017)

La mine laisse orphelins les pauvres gosses


----------



## Berthold (5 Novembre 2017)

G'osse responsabilité, su'veiller la me' nuit et jou' pou' voi' a''iver les p'oies… ou les Gaulois !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2017)

« Qu'est-ce que la vérité ? »
Gosse : serait-ce _Ponce_ ? - Habile y t'es : su ! Veiller là mène : hui, tes joues pouh ! vois - aïe vé ! - laid poids. Ou les gaules, hoir licencieux ?


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2017)

Lits sans cieux ? Bats l'taquin raté !


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2017)

— Baltaquin, rat, tes lits sont à baltaquin !
— Mais non, abruti de chat, on dit _baldaquin_ !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2017)

Bal taquin raté : lisse on t'a, bal - tac ! Hein ?
Mène nonne à brute y. Deux chattes, hon ! Dix balles, d'ac ? Hein !
nonne et pas pute


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2017)

Non n'est pas putride qui veut !


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2017)

Qui veut chasser une migraine
N'a qu'à boire toujours du bon,
Et maintenir la table pleine
De cervelas et de jambons !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2017)

Queue y veut chat. C'est "hue nœud, mie graine" !
Ah ! qu'à bois (re) : tout joue. Re Dubon-
Net. Main tenir latte. Hâble peu. L'aine
De cerf veut, lasse, aide. Jambe on
n'y nie mi-haute, amie Ninon


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2017)

Nini mit au tamis ni Nono ni Dédé


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2017)

... Ni n'imite au tas mini nonne honnie des désenflés


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2017)

Des ans flétris, racornis, le vieux regarde sa vie passer et se dessécher.


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2017)

Est-ce décès chez le voisin ou fiesta ?

(Macg était inaccessible ce matin... comme OVH)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2017)

dis, Papa, c'est encore loin Madagascar ?
Hé ! ce dais... Seychelles, vois ! - Hein ? où fi' est ? c'tas ? une épave entartrée


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2017)

Né pas vantard, très réservé il n'ose pas


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2017)

N'hais pavant tard. Traire raies aire vais. Hile, nos œufs pal feront


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2017)

Pâle feu ronronne au coin


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2017)

Oh ! Qu'oint fut cet athlète, qui pourtant peu de victoires remporta… !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2017)

Mush ! Mush !





Hauts cous, infus : sept attelés ttt... Queues y, pouh... Retends ! Peuh... deux (Vic, toi) rends ! Porte à hue, con, mais dis !


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2017)

Qu'on médite sans comédie !


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2017)

Comme est dit dans la fable, 
D'un Magistrat ignorant
C'est la robe qu'on salue.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2017)

Qu'homme médît (Dan l'affable) :
« D'un mage gît (c't rat : y nie orant)
Sella » - rhôôô... beuh ! con, ça lui use le fut' sans ça


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2017)

L'oeuf eut sans sa coquille froid dans le dos


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2017)

Œuf rôt, Adam l'odorat écœuré, œuf punais…


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2017)

vivre au Paradis...
Euh ! frotte, aaah... dans l'eau : dors ? aaah.. ait queue raie ! - Heu... fff... punaise rrr... Ève, et ma bière ?


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2017)

Rêve aimab' hier, 'pouvantab' demain !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

Raie vais : ma b... y est (re). Pouh ! vanta b... deux mains y fallut-il-ci


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2017)

Fat ! L'utile semble inutilisable


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2017)

Sans bling, n'eut-il Isa, blennorragie fort in-con-fortable.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

Sang bleu y n'utilisa bœufs laids. N'ore agit. Faut reins, con ! forts. T'as bleus sans ça, si


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2017)

Table sensass située dans la Tour Eiffel


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2017)

Touret fêlé, la meule ne peut plus tourner rond.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2017)

Toux « rêêê » fait laid. Là, meut le nœud peu. Plut tour : nez rongé des sinus, quarantaine


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2017)

Nu, car hante haineux le déshabilleur


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2017)

Led est zarbi, heu… renouvelle ta demande, il t'allumera peut-être ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2017)

alea jacta est !
Les dés : art. Bi : heur renoue. Vé ! le tas. Deux : mendie. - L'tas ? l'humes ras, peuh ! T'es tripette, coco...


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2017)

T'étrilles, pètes coq hautain
et t'en fais coq au vin


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2017)

Tes trilles (pê♩ê♩ê♩ttt) cocottaient. Nées temps fécaux, qu'au vingtième coup ça cesse !


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2017)

Qu'housse assez souple nous emballe chaudement !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2017)

Qu'où sasses, eh ! saoul ? Pleut ! Noues-en balles ! - Ch... Aude m'em.. bête non de non !


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2017)

Tenons deux noms sous le coude


----------



## Berthold (20 Novembre 2017)

Saoule, coup de gnôle après coup de gnôle, elle titube, incapable d'apprécier la géographie des lieux.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2017)

Ça houle : cous d'eux nient _ola ~_ Prêts ? cous d'eux nient _olé !_ - Le 'tit tube, hein, qu'a pas bleu d'après scie ? Et là j'ai ogre affidé lieutenant de chorale : alors ?


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2017)

Deux corps râlent : allo remettez-nous ça !


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2017)

Roms êtes (et nous savons le prix que vous en payez), Roms resterez.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2017)

Romette, haine housse ! Avons le peu. Ris ! queue voue en paix. Hier homme raie (c're raie) eut, itou huy, demain


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2017)

Oui de main en main passons le sel


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2017)

Ouï d'eux (maints) : ânes (maints) pas sont (le sait l'âne) si sots


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2017)

Six saucisses sont si sucées qu'il n'en reste rien.


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2017)

Ris intérieurement, ça suffit


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2017)

Riz... hein ? terre ! Y, heur ment : sasse ! sue ! fini laid mélange


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2017)

Finn ! Islay m’est l’ange protecteur puisque j’y suis né et attaché… Si tu savais ô combien !


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2017)

Ave aux cons ! Bienvenue au bercail !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2017)

nudisme hivernal
Hâve oh ! con bien veut, nu, aube. Air caille la nana


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2017)

Aïe ! L'âne analyste sociologue arrive !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2017)

écriture & cuisine
Ah ! y : l'ananas liste ! Sauce-y eau ! - l'eau, gars, y va t'les délaver, tes signes


----------



## Berthold (26 Novembre 2017)

Les dés l'avaient désigné, _Alea jacta est_ et tout le toutim, il ne pouvait plus reculer.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2017)

L'aide est là, vé ! - _Daisie_ : niais, allez ah ! jacte ! - Ha.. hé.. (s'tait) - T'houle toux ? T'y mis le nœud. Pouh ! vais peu... L'hure cule, hé ! butte, âne


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2017)

Les buts annulés comptent quand même


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2017)

Comte, qu'en mes manières vous ne voyiez point de vulgarité, je ne suis qu'un humble banneret.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2017)

Conte : « Quand m'aime ânière ». 
- Voue nœud voie. Y est : poins ! D'eux vu, l'gars rit . Tes jeux, nœud : sue y queue (hun... hun ...). Bleue, bat nœud raie. 
(ci le dit vert tisse)


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2017)

Dix vers tisseraient
Si du fil avaient
Ils n'ont point de jambe
Ignorent l'iambe


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2017)

Gens « Bi », Niort liant beaucoup, passez votre chemin et poursuivez jusqu'à Rochefort.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2017)

J'en bine y ore li. Han ! beau coup. À ces vaux te rushes. Mains hé ! pouh... re-suent. Y vais. J'eusse qu'à, roche, forer ta masse


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2017)

Fore et t'amasses les pépites, chapeau !


----------



## Berthold (29 Novembre 2017)

L'épée, puis ton chat, Peau d'âne, tu verras, on pourra s'évader !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2017)

« Il est vrai que j'ai le gousset qui sent un peu fin » (Henri IV)
L'épais pue y thon. Chape haut-da : nœud tue. Verrat : hon ! Pour rat c'est. Vade retro Satan


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2017)

Trop ça tend pas assez ça plie


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2017)

Passez, s'applique-t-il assez, allez ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2017)

Pas cesse : ça plie queue-t'y. Las ! c'est à l'épreuve qu'on voit ses limites


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2017)

Ces lits miteux empêchent de dormir


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Scellent y mites, eux. En pêche, deux d'hormis rançonnent le placard


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2017)

Plat, car peu vallonné, le pays de Jacques le rendait triste, voire mélancolique, car peu enclin à la joie.


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2017)

À la joaillerie point n'irai-je dépenser un bitcoin


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Ah ! l'âge...  oh ! aïe ! Yeux rient, poings nient. Raie-jeu ? Dépend. C'est (hum !) bite coincée si souvent


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2017)

Sissou, vendredi, a réussi l'exploit hebdomadaire de se lever de son canapé pour aller acheter sa provision de bière.


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2017)

Y z'y ont deux billes héritées d'un vieux schnock


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2017)

pervers pépères...
_Isie_ (honte !) de billets rit. T'es d'un... ! Vit eux, cheneau caduc, défouraillent


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2017)

Duc, des fous raillent votre pourpoint tapisserie


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2017)

Ta pisse rit ? Ferme la bouche…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2017)

Tape... Hisse ris ! Ferre ! Meus-là bout. Choque ! Ce mousse est si sot


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2017)

Ces six saucisses-ci sont six saucissons


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2017)

Sot ! Si son andouille est si fade, laisse-lui son sel.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2017)

Son Selfie manqué elle fit la moue


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

Sont-ce ailes ? Fies ? Ment ? Quai, ailes : file la mouette fi !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2017)

Là mous êtes finalement devant l'adversité


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2017)

Lad vers cité de maîtres, veuillez panser nos chevaux tandis que nous discourons.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

Las de vers cités d'eux, mettre vœu : y, aie Pan ! Scène. Hoche votant dix queues. Noue. Dix court ont le vit : c'est piètre


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2017)

Ses pis étroits, mais bon lait


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2017)

c'est py et trois, mais bon laisse tomber tu piges que dalle au maths


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2017)

« Coda », là, ô ma stakhanoviste élève, signifie fin du morceau, conclusion, bref, il est temps que vous vous arrêtiez afin que nous puissions prendre une pause bien méritée.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2017)

Qu'ode alla aux masses...

Tact à nos vices : tais !
L'Ève signe y fit : fin
Du morse. Ô con, queue l'use -
Y ont brait "fi !" laids. Tant
Queue voue, voues à raie t'y.
Es à fin, queue ! Noue pue
y, si on prend dru. Nœud
Pose biais nœud mets.
Ris ! t'es scié y, su lisse


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2017)

issue lisse et parfaite pour s'échapper

maco, tu prends quoi le soir pour poster dans cet état le matin à 5h00 ?


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2017)

Ces chats perdus sans collier que deviennent-ils ?


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2017)

Code « œufs, vît, haine, tilt !  », et voilà l'agent lancé dans sa mission secrète OVHT.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2017)

Oh ! vais acheter mes clopes j'en ai plus


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2017)

Ovée hache t'aimes, mais queue lope, Jeanne, hais : peu lubrique navet


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2017)

Que n'avait-il braillé moins fort !


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2017)

Mots informes, incompréhensibles : veuillez reformuler avec application, ou votre demande sera rejetée.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2017)

pas de faux col pour les blondes
Mmm... au zinc, formes : maints cons prêts en cibles. Vœu hier : fort mulet avait qu'à... plic ! Assis, on (hou !) vautre. Deux mande (sœurs rares) je. Ttt... hétères ? - bières !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Taire biais ramène au sincère


----------



## litobar71 (11 Décembre 2017)

oh! sein, serre-toi fort contre le grand pectoral!


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2017)

Paic(©), t'auras l'ensemble de la maison à laver, du sol au plafond !


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2017)

Plats fonds mènent aux bas-fonds


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

Plaf ! on met nœud haut, baffe on subit


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2017)

Bah… ! Once eut bien pignon sur rue avant que le gramme et ces affidés ne prennent le pouvoir !


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2017)

Le pou voit revenir la tondeuse, il change de cuir


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2017)

jeu de QI, rien de trop ardu pour certains autistes!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Je, d'œufs cuits ris. - Hein ? - D'œufs : trope (art dupe). - Hou ! ressers, 'tain... Ohooo, t'y stères bézef après ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2017)

Beh… ! Zef a presque réussi à décoller le toit, faut revoir la charpente !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Baiser ? phaaa... Presse queue, raie eue scie. Ah ! des cols ? - aile-toi. Fore voie, relâche, arpente : sacrée tâche


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2017)

Pente ça crée taches de sueur sur les fringues


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2017)

Freins, graisse, pression, niveaux, je crois qu'on a tout vérifié, on peut partir !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Feu ! Reins gré : ce pré, si on nie vaux. Jeu : queue roi, con atout vert. Ris fiés, aune peu. Partie remise n'y vaut rien


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2017)

Partie remise, Ny, vaurien de la pire espèce n'en croyait pas ses yeux


----------



## Berthold (15 Décembre 2017)

Passez-y, euh… mais ne restez pas trop longtemps…


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2017)

L'on tend la perche, et pourtant !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2017)

L'eau n'tant lappe perché pour t'en choir roide


----------



## Berthold (16 Décembre 2017)

Anchois roi des océans, morue reine de la rue.


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2017)

Haine de l'art urbain des citadins oisifs


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2017)

Aie nœuds de lard, rurbain ! Des sites à daims, oies y frétillant du croupion, cochons, poules : la vie à gras


----------



## Berthold (17 Décembre 2017)

Via•gra*, moi ? Jamais ! Le gingembre, au moins, c'est du bio !

_(*Mot censuré, d'où le point…)_


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2017)

Aie du bis au levain, du bon !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2017)

Aide ! ubi (ohooo...) le vin ? - Dut bondir l'arpète au fût


----------



## Berthold (18 Décembre 2017)

La répèt', oh !, fut absolument immonde : personne n'était accordé, ça se disputait sur les priorités à travailler, bref, l'horreur !


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2017)

L'or heurte la sensibilité des uns


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

Lors heur te lassant, Sibylle, lis tes dés uniformément néfastes


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2017)

Désunis, forts mais, M'man, nés fastueusement crétins, je préfère ne pas fréquenter ces gens.


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2017)

Frais quand t'essaies gentiment ton bikini


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

F'rais Kant ? - Eh ! sais-je ? - Hante-y ! - M'en tombe-y... - Qui ? - Nigaud : le noumène


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2017)

Le "nous" mène au "chose" en soie

bof !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

[ceci n'est pas un vrai message mais commentaire du : bof !

J'avais tendu la perche gaule à l'anti-kantien pour protester : "qui nie gaule nous mène à l'amertume" ou au kantien pour s'écrier : "gaule nous mène à l'oubli du devoir".]


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

au loup ! calfeutrons-nous
Leueueueu... Noue ! « Méééé...» - n'hoche ! Ose-en, soiffard : on est là


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2017)

On héla le philosophe qui nous battait froid.


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2017)

Bath effroi, chouette râclée ! 
(philosophique)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

le roi est mort vive le roi !
Bâté feu roi, chou êtes rat : queue lève bleue


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2017)

Que les vœux blottis au tréfonds de vos âmes soient exaucés.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

Qu'eux ?!.. l'Ève veut bel lot. T'y ôterai fons d'eux, veaux ha ! Meus, saoul, hâte ! T'es qu'sot, cénobite !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2017)

Oh ! cénobite céladon, sous le sapin de cadeaux point tu n'auras


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2017)

Hausser nos bites : c'est là don. Saoule sape pin d'eux. Cas dope pointu. N'ore à reculons, étalons


----------



## Berthold (24 Décembre 2017)

Hé ! T'as long devant toi avant de crier misère, mon gars !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2017)

Cri : Hé Miss Hermon garez vous ailleurs !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2017)

Que riez mi-sermon ? Gare, Ève, ou... aïe ! Heureux n'êtes en Eden ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2017)

Cœur y hait misère, maux, nœuds (ghaaa...) ; rêve où aillent heures nettes, années des nuages vains


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2017)

des nuages vinrent obscurcir le ciel

maco obligé de se relancer


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

Ulysse et Nausicaa
Des nues à jeu : vingt. Rrr... aube ces culs re-cire. Le scient, elles, le sire Ulysse


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2017)

L’occire eut l’issue de le faire martyre là où il n'était rien !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2017)

la rhétorique du pic-nic
L'eau ? que si : rus l'y suent, deux. L'œuf erre : marre. Tire-là houx : hi ! le nez. Tais ris, hein ! Passe la Kro...


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2017)

L'accroc sera bien vite réparé, ne t'inquiète pas.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

La crosse, sœur, habit hait. Nœud vit raie pare. Aie nœud - 'tain ! - quiète : pâlotte es


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2017)

ne t'inquiète pas l'aut espèce d'idiot va finir le travail


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2017)

Nœud. Teint qui est (ttt...) pâle. Ôte ! Hais ce p..., hais ce ! Dix (dis !) oves a. Fi ! nie (re) le trav, aïe. Plutôt le mauve


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2018)

Ah ! vaille, plu tôt, le mot : venue


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2018)

Vœux nullement hypocrites : que 2018 vous soit bonne et douce !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2018)

Veut nue l'amante y peau. Que rie te queue. Deux mies le disent hui : te voue soie, beau nœud, haie d'houx s'écarte


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2018)

D'où ces cartes d'atout viennent-elles ?

Bonne Année !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2018)

Doux sec art d'hâte, où vit et nœud tels quièrent raie


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2018)

Tel qui hère était, seigneur devint


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Tais-le, qu'hier été, c'est nie-heur. De vin, verse aux coupes


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2018)

Vingt Verseaux couperosés face aux Poissons glabres


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2018)

Vint vert sot. Couper roses ? Efface ! Hauts pois sont gueux-là, brimbalant d'épis


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2018)

Un bal en dépit de tout


----------



## Berthold (5 Janvier 2018)

Des pis détourés au pastel, voilà ce que je vois.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2018)

ceux que je voue à la vindicte public se font petit


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

onze mille verges
Sssss... queues jeux vois, là ! Vingt dicks queutent. Pub : l'X. Faux-nœuds : peu t'y tendent. Uh ! le cinéma...


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2018)

Le "si" n'est malheureusement pas toujours bien utilisé


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Lœss-ci né mâle : heureusement pâte où jour biais n'eut. T'y lis espérances accomplies


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2018)

À complies, j'y allais parfois avec ma grand maman.


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2018)

Avé ! Que Magran, ma mante religieuse préférée, m'ait sous sa protection…


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

dame fourmi trouva le ciron trop petit
Hâve est queue. Mât gueux rame. Amante relis, gît. Euse, prêt fer aie ! - Sss... où ça pro ? T'es que scion ! susurre la souris


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2018)

Si ! On suce, hurle à sourd hideux la vieille pute


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Version censurée
Si on sue sur l'ass, sourd y delà vit. Hé ! yeux puent alors

_Imprimatur_
Si on sue sur lasse, où rit de là vit ? Aye putt en dix coups !


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2018)

T'en dis courageusement rien !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Tendit cou rage. Euse ? m'en ris, foi d'Aquilon


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2018)

D'acquits l'on s'enrichit


----------



## Berthold (10 Janvier 2018)

Long sang riche, il impressionne toujours…


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2018)

la concurrence à l'aisance (ou : pourquoi le consonnant est-il toujours bas ?)
L'on sent (ris) ! Chie lin ? Presse ! Y aune tout jour sa pendule...


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2018)

Ça pend du lointain nuage, zut !


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2018)

Sacrilège ! Blasphème !

L’oint tint, nu, à Jésus, tête… et même bien pis.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2018)

L'eau hein... teints, nua geais utes. - Et t'aimes ? - Aime bis ?  Haine ! Piètre habit


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2018)

Puis être à bicyclette, extra !


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2018)

Et que ce tramway ne se nomme plus jamais _désir_ !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2018)

prélude à l'après-midi d'un Faune
Hé ! queue se trame où est nœud (ce nom me plut jà). Mets des hirsutes faunesses


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2018)

Il resue ! Faut nécessairement l'essuyer.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2018)

Y, le reçut faux nez. Cesse errement : laid su y es, Robin !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Hier au bain Anne n'eut bas


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2018)

Ben ? Anubas, où est ton frère, Anubis ?

Oui oui je sais, bon…


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2018)

Frais rat nu son frein ronge


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Feu, rai ras, n'eut son frrrr... Hein ? rond, j'omis l'orme


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2018)

L'or me procure toujours ce même frisson en bas des reins, quand j'en vois…


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2018)

quand j'envoie les gaz avec ma moto tout le monde reste derrière


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Qu'ange Jean voie (laid gars avec queue) : Maam, ôte, ôte, t'houles mon "deux", rée c'te... Der, hier, prime hâte ore


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2018)

Pris mateur, il écopa d'un avertissement : pas de voyeur ici !


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2018)

Vois ! Yeux rient si beaux que je les embrasse !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Voix : y heur, ici bocks ! Gelés, en brasserie trouvons l'Eden


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2018)

Où vont les dentistes en Porsche ?


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2018)

Dans Tristan, porc chelou, il y a « triste » !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

« Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate »
Dante triste en porche l'ouïe lia tris, taisant les sons de l'Enfer


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2018)

Laissons deux lents ferrailleurs s'embrocher


----------



## Berthold (19 Janvier 2018)

De l'an, faire ailleurs sans broncher, puis revenir l'année suivante.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

(ne pas compter sur lui pour la Crèche)
D'eux, l'âne fait, railleur : cent bœufs ronds ? Chai pue ! Y : re ? Vœu nie : re ! L'ânesse suit vent et là vais-je


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

L'Anne n'est-ce ? - Suivante, elle lavait, genoux en terre, des caleçons ducaux


----------



## Berthold (21 Janvier 2018)

Je nous enterre, décale son dû correctement et on le prend par surprise, ça roule ?


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2018)

Prise, sa roue le mène dans le fossé


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Prie ! Zzz... Sar houle. Met nœud dents. Le faux s'esbigne de ma ligne


----------



## Berthold (22 Janvier 2018)

Deux Mali ? N'y en a-t-il pas un de trop ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

De maligne en nattes, y le pas un-deux-trois : marelle colimaçon


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2018)

Co, limaçon de son état, était mou comme une chique


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2018)

Commune chicos, on dirait Neuilly !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Cons muent nœud chic os. Sont dix raies : nœud, y n'sait où aller d'la chère


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2018)

De la chair fraîche c'est mieux


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2018)

De là, chère Fresch, c'est mieux pour admirer ce paysage


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2018)

de l'inconvénient d'entretenir des danseuses
Deux lâchèrent frais chez mies. Eux : pouh ! ras de mies. Raies se paient. _Isa_, _Ghislaine_ : du balai !


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2018)

Gît ça, la haine du bas, laide opprobre, vil mépris des faibles, immonde hiérarchie du vivant !


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2018)

Érard chie du vit, vent debout à pied par la Chine


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2018)

évite la voie de la facilité, dit le fakir rieur en chicanant
Hère archi dut, vivant de bouts, api épars là chiner en pâle heur


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2018)

Empaleur, fais ton office, mais fais-le vite, j'ai du taf.


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2018)

J'ai dû ta fofolle virer du gouvernement


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2018)

J'aide... Uh ? t'as faux : faut le vit raide, dug....!  Où vert nœud, mentule guerrière


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2018)

Guère y est revenue l'assassine !


----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2018)

Nue, Lassa sinua, derrière en l'air, tête dans les nuages.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

Nul là s'assit : nu, adhère y hère en l'aire. Tètent dents, laid nu âgé si velu qu'ai


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2018)

Jessie veut Luc quérir la toison


----------



## Berthold (28 Janvier 2018)

Qu'est rire, là, toi ? Z'ont fini par me dégoûter de l'humour… !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Qu'erre ire ! Latte oison ! Fit nippe arme. Des goûters de "Lu" mous ? Rhaaa la folle...


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2018)

Hourrah ! La faux l'a pas raté ce bon blé !


----------



## Berthold (29 Janvier 2018)

Par Athènes ! Hé ! Tsssss… Bombes, les filles de chez vous en sont de sacrées !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Pas ras, tes né... Te se bombent. Laids, fi yeux d'eux : ch... ! Ève, ououououh... anses ondent. Ça crée des envies de bête


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2018)

Des ans vides bêtement ? Au boulot !


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2018)

Bêh… Tes manteaux boulochent quand même sacrément !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

Bée t'aimant. Tôt boules hochent queue en. M'aime ? Saquerai manu militari ? - soliloque la belle


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2018)

Sot lie loque l'abbé éloquent contrit


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2018)

Sole ! Îlot : queue là bée. Et l'eau qu'en contre y coule


----------



## Berthold (1 Février 2018)

Quand con te rit, cool ! Il t'accueille béatement, profite…


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2018)

Qu'en country coulis ta queue ! Yeux bés, hâte ment. Pro ? Fi ! Tâte-au-pot


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2018)

En prof il t'a tôt polyèdre exhibé


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2018)

l'envers des mathématiques
Âne, profil : ta taupe au lit est de rex. Y bée l'antre tentant


----------



## Berthold (3 Février 2018)

Bêlant, traitant tant de traîtres de taré tordus, il tira et tomba, déchu.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2018)

T'iras et ton bas déchuré tombera


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2018)

'Tit rat hait thon. Bah ! dèche eue. Raie : thon beurre ahaha... Parlez de pot !


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2018)

Par les deux Pauline tu es passé : laquelle es la meilleure ?


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2018)

Elle est là, mêle yeux reluqueurs et oreilles mal placées


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2018)

Belle au Bois Dormant cherche Prince Charmant
Ailée, l'âme élit heurs lus cœurs et ore raye mâles plats. C'est pas toi, l'ami !


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2018)

toile amidonnée me tente pour la tente de ma tante


----------



## Berthold (5 Février 2018)

L'attente d'Emma, tant redoutée, atteint et taraude sa torpeur sans pitié.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2018)

querelle entre sectateurs de l'abominable : le thé au lait
L'hâte hante des matants. Redoux ! Thé a teint et tare eau deçà. Taure (peuh !) re sent. Pis t'y est. Rinçure et purin !


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2018)

Pythie ! Airain sûr et pur incite à consulter l'oracle


----------



## Berthold (6 Février 2018)

Un site à consuls, tel l'aura que la plèbe leur prête, n'est qu'illusion et poudre aux yeux.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2018)

Hun, si t'as con, sue : le thé, l'eau rhâââ... Queue là plaît, bœufs leurrent peu raie. Tenez ! Qui l'use y aune. Époux de rose, y heur t'as ?


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2018)

Pou de rose, il heurta l'épine empoisonnée


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2018)

Les pines en poix sont nées au Moyen-Âge, on en a depuis abandonné l'usage, heureusement.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Laid pine en poisson, nez haut. Mot haï est : nage aux nanas. Deux puits à ban donnés l'usent  à jeu re. Zzz... manque jus en


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2018)

Que j'eus encore chaud dehors était mon souhait


----------



## Berthold (8 Février 2018)

Hors été, mon soûl est atteint avec une bonne pinte de plus.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

Orée t'aimons. Sous ai hâte 'tain ! Ave cul ! Nœud, beau nœud : pin. Ttt... deux plus deux s'égale assez


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2018)

D'eux ces gars lassés ne se préoccupent guère


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2018)

De ces gals, l'ass hait nœud. Ce, près au cul ? Peuh... guerre aux mecs !


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2018)

Eux gays Roms éclopés s'en sont allés


----------



## Berthold (10 Février 2018)

Samson a les cheveux longs, quel hippie !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2018)

Sens on a : lèche ! Veule onc, elle y pis peu ne veut


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2018)

Peut neveu, échoue nièce, attend tonton


----------



## Berthold (11 Février 2018)

Et choux n'y est, Satan tond ton bouc, c'est de l'ail qu'il te faut !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Faux Papou, ces mets mes dents lèsent. Ore, t'y rends vert


----------



## Berthold (12 Février 2018)

Tyran, vers toi monte, rageur, le peuple opprimé !


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2018)

L'eau primée sent la rose


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2018)

Lope rimait sans lard "rôts" et "rots"


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2018)

Sens l'arrosé romancier puant !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2018)

Cent ! L'art osé, rom en six haies put engluer des pierrots


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2018)

Des pies érotiques jacassent haut et fort


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2018)

Dépit ! zéro t'y queue jà casse sot effort du faune


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2018)

hors du faux nez point de clown


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2018)

la chasse au trésor avec un détecteur de métaux est une longue patience
Or dû faut. N'aie poings ! Deux clous : nul n'est compte


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2018)

Ouinnn... de queue loup nue le né. Contente-t'en toto !


----------



## Berthold (17 Février 2018)

Née con, tante tantôt tonique, tantôt étonnée, ne pourra du jour au lendemain s'avérer fine et délicate…


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2018)

Fille née des lits catastrophiques elle endort tout le monde


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

Fi ! yeux n'est, Délie, qu'à ta strophe.
Hic : élan d'or t'houle le mont
d'amant ci songer la venue


----------



## Berthold (18 Février 2018)

Dame ! En six songes, eh ! L'avenue te paraît-elle plus belle ?


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2018)

Tel plut bellâtre qui déplaisait par nature


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2018)

Thé : le plu. Bée l'âtre. Kid, des plaids épars n'as-tu ? rrr... ça pèle


----------



## Berthold (19 Février 2018)

Sapait le moral des troupes, minait l'organisation militaire… Scrongneugneu ! Au peloton, sans procès !


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2018)

Pelotons cent pros c'est efficace pour les faire bosser


----------



## Berthold (19 Février 2018)

Eh ! Fi ! Qu'à ce porc laid, fer beau ses pattes soient prises et enchaînées !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

Haie. Fis casse : port. L'effet rabot s'épate soi : prix ai ! En chai n'hésitons pas à fêter l'opus


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2018)

Fée t'es l'eau, pucelle t'es la nue


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2018)

— Celte est l'Anubis…
— Ah ! Pardon ! C'est un dieu égyptien, entendez-vous monsieur, égyptien !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

Seller des ânes pour éviter que les bâts tournent : une vraie partie de plaisir...
Selles : tel âne eut bis à part, donc sept. - Hun, dis (euh...) - ai-je hippe six, hein ? - Han ! Tendez ! Voue mon six. - Euh... ai-je hippe sien ? ah l'avanie


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2018)

À la vanille la glace des gourmands


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2018)

Dégoût, roman sans valeur, j'aurais dû écouter ma libraire qui me l'avait déconseillé !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2018)

D'égoût romance : s'en va l'heur. J'ores, aide eue, ai coups. Thème : à lit braire. Kim lave est : des cons sait (yeah !). Me faut tenir...


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2018)

Meuf haute n'ira pas debout sous la tente


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2018)

Soûle, là, tante Vultrade rota sans vergogne.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Soule. L'hâte hante. Voue l'«tra» de rote à sang. Vert : go ! N'y a plus qu'à taper au tas


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2018)

Cata ! Paix aux tatillons du Web


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Cas ta paie ôta. T'y ont dû ouais. Boulette en compte


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2018)

Boue, l'étang contient les carpes qui s'y plaisent


----------



## Berthold (24 Février 2018)

Peuh ! Qu'ici pleut et vente, je reste quoi qu'il advienne !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

ce n'est pas parce qu'on soigne des chevaux qu'on arque com-
me un âne (extrait de la «  Complainte de Lady Chatterley »)
Peu qu'hisse y, peu. Le hais. Vante jeu raie : c'te couac y ! Lad vit : haine. Sans nœud fi !


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2018)

Vienne sang neuf irriguer le forum !


----------



## Berthold (25 Février 2018)

Il rigole fort, homme peu délicat.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Île : rigue, ho ! Le faut rhum. Peuh... délit, cacher ce filon


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2018)

Hacher ce fil, on n'ose pas


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2018)

Nos spas sont en panne, inutile d'insister.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

N'hausse pas. Sonnant pas, nœud. Y, n'eut-il daim si se tait l'essor


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2018)

Ainsi ce thé laisse horrifié le lord avachi


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2018)

À vache ironique, taureau vexé.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2018)

quand on est en boule et qu'il faut ravaler sa rage : la pilule est dure à passer !
Hâve hache ire aux niques. Tort ové que c'est. Dur à passer


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2018)

Du rat pas sérieux admirez la danse


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2018)

À deux, mirez l'Adam, ce bellâtre célibataire.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2018)

Ha ! d'eux, mi-rée lad : en ce bel âtre selles ? y, bâts ? terrible, le gâchis...


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2018)

Le gars chie dans la colle


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2018)

Lac, ô lac ! Toi en qui je me mire, dis-moi, suis-je la plus belle ? Ou la précédé-je ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2018)

l'envers du miroir
Là qu'haut la queue : toit enquis. Jeu meut mie. Re (dix mois... sue, y). Jeu l'a plue ? Bée loup : l'après c'est des jeux. Las l'amant


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2018)

Là l'âme ensorcelée s'endort


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2018)

La lame en sort, celée. Sang d'or l'a teinte


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2018)

Dore la teinture tu la verras plus belle


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

le cochon n'est pas le meilleur ami du chercheur de truffes
D'ores l'atteint hure. Tu là, verrat plu bée. Le con l'a bouffée !


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2018)

Qu'on la bouffe et qu'on n'en parle plus !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Qu'au nœud là bouts fécaux n'en parent le plumet ! se verdit le ver


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2018)

Mais ce vert d'île verrouillée nous attire


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2018)

Vert rouille : haine ou satire du vert pomme ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

quand la rosière a l'esprit mal placé 
Vers où yeux ? - aine où Satyre duvet re-paume. La rouée !


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2018)

La roue est coincée, pourtant elle tourne


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

tu tires ou tu pointes ?
L'art. Ouh...  hais coins. C'est pour tenter le tour, novice, l'effet


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2018)

Nos vices : les fêtes, l'alcool, le sexe, la bonne bouffe… _Carpe diem_, quoi !


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2018)

Coi ! Je le suis !

(tant pis pour vous)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

les haies d'épineux n'arrêtent pas l'Ysengrin
Qu'houx a jeu : leu sut, y faufilant sa malice


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2018)

C'est Goupil qui raconte…
« Faux ! Fi ! » lança ma licencieuse compagne après que je l'aie accusée de tromperie.


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2018)

Usé de tronc peu ris-je mais je m'envole


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2018)

les éléphants : ça trompe de la trompe
Eus aides : deux trompeurs. Y, jeu : « mêêêêê » -  jeu : « maaaaan ». Veaux lents, ces souffleurs !


----------



## Berthold (9 Mars 2018)

Lancés sous fleurs, les coléoptères amassent les tiges ; quel intérêt ?


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2018)

Qu'est l'inter qui éteint inopinément ?


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2018)

Qu'est l'inter essoufflé qui éteint inopinément ?

(manquait une syllabe)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2018)

vêtus de probité candide et de lin blanc
Quel lin terrées (soufflets quiets) tint y nos pines, aimante mie niée ?


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2018)

Mante mini espère grandir religieusement


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2018)

Relie « J », euh…, Zeus ment souvent, et du coup, je ne sais plus par où passer dans ce labyrinthe…


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2018)

Re-liges eux ? Man ! Saouls, "vantaient" Duc : où jeune ? - c'est plupart roux passé ; danse l'habit, reins tanguent, n'y est l'air


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2018)

En guenilles ai les rognons au frais


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2018)

Les hérauts, gnons hauts, feraient mille coups vils si leurs maréchaux ne veillaient au grain !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2018)

Laid hère oignon offre et mie le couve : vit ! Le scie l'heur. Ma raie, chaud nœud vais. Y est au gré : n'attendons !


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2018)

Ogre hait nattes en dondons, il les mange comme de vulgaires spaghettis


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2018)

Vue l' guerre, ' ç' pas, gai t'y es juste si t'es un peu inconscient, hein !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2018)

Veut l'gay re-spa ? Guette - yeah - jus (c'te scie) : thé ? - Hun peut hein ! con sciant, inverti railler


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2018)

Un vert tiraille exagérément les braves gens


----------



## Berthold (13 Mars 2018)

J'ai réellement l'hébreu, —aveu, Jean— à réviser…


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2018)

paroles de Don Quichotte
J'errais. Aile ment : l'Èbre ah ! veux-je. En a rêve visées, Sancho


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2018)

Sang chaud ? Pan ! Ça lui apprendra !


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2018)

Pense à lui : à peu rendre, à beaucoup prendre… voilà, c'est Harpagon !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2018)

Panse a lui. Happe, rend. Drap beau coup prend. Drrrr... (voix lassée harpe) sale avanie


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2018)

Salle à vanniers, meubles en osier


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2018)

[Je m'avise avoir omis un mot intercalaire, ce qui ne change pas la reprise de *loustic*. Je voulais écrire :
Panse a lui. Happe, rend. Drap beau coup prend. Drrrr... (voix lassée harpe, *agonisante*) sale avanie]


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2018)

Ouf !


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Salle à vanniers, meubles en osier


Meuh… Blancs, osiez-vous tenir les peuples de couleur en esclavage ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2018)

Meus bœufs lents. Hauts, y : haie voûte. N'y relaie : peu pleut. Deux cous : le rang ! Est-ce que lavas génisse ô môme ?


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2018)

Là va génie, sommes au même point


----------



## Berthold (16 Mars 2018)

Summum aime point culminant, prière laisser coordonnées à l'accueil.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2018)

Sue maux. Même me point cul ! La mine en prix : hère laid c'est. Qu'ord au nez ha ! La queue :  hile lâche


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2018)

Qu'il hache son discours pour réveiller l'auditoire


----------



## Berthold (17 Mars 2018)

L'eau dit : « Toi, retourne à ta vinasse ! »


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2018)

Lot ! Dito art (tour) natta vit. N'assaillons (moussaillons) qu'assurés


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2018)

Haillons qu'a su rénover le grand manitou, chouette !


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2018)

L'ogre, en mannes itou, chou et tutti quanti, bref, de quoi faire un bon repas.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2018)

il ne fait pas bon être un randonneur buveur d'eau dans les collines de Sienne
L'eau (grrr) en mas ? N'y touche, ouais : tout y Chianti (brait) f... de c... ! Fff... hère : un beau ! N'repasse y quérir eau, lard mou


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

Rire haut, larme oubliée, belle journée !


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2018)

Bais, le jour n’est pas si sombre ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

(Bêle) joue René ! - Passe. - Six, hombre ! et le pot


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2018)

Ombrelle paumée, soleil assuré.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2018)

ôte-toi de mon soleil !
Ombre aile peau. Mais, sot, l'aye ha! sur édit tel hâle d'été ?


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2018)

Eh ! Dis ! T'es là, le déterminant ? J'ai un nom commun qui te cherche !


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2018)

Quitte, cher chenapan, cet air renfrogné !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2018)

en hommage à *José Tomás Román*
_Quite_ chair (chchch...) nappant : c'était rrr... en froc, nié l'écart-là


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2018)

Nid est laid car la pie craint le toro


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2018)

Pique-rein, loto-rognon… décidément, les trafiquants d'’organes ont de l'imagination !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2018)

Pic-raie nœud. Lotte : hors, ho ! Gnon. Des scies d'aimant laid ttt... ras fique ! Endors, gars ! Non : de lit, magie n'a scie. On se le dit


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2018)

Agis nation ! Seuls dix zèbres t'enrayent.


----------



## Berthold (23 Mars 2018)

Z’ai (brrrrrr !) tant raidi, z’ai si froid que ze ne peux plus articuler, et en plus z’ai attrapé un affreux ceveux sur la langue.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2018)

comme on fait ses fagots on se chauffe
Zèbre \\\ Temps raide, dis, eh ! sis. Feu roi : qu'euses, nœuds peu, plus. Art (t'y cule, hé ! hé !) ample - usait hâte, râpait Hun affre. Se veut sûr l'allant, guêtres lacées


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2018)

Être lacérée : la gloire pour une affiche


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2018)

L'agglo à rebours, une à — fichtre ! — une, chaque commune s'investit à reculons, voilà.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2018)

La gueule oh ! ah ! re-bourre eue. N'a fiche ! Te rues : nœud-chat, queue-con mus. Nœud seins vêt (c'tit a recul long) : vois l'allonge


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2018)

Art cul : l'on voit la longévité de la facilité


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2018)

J’évitais de l'alpha : s’ils y teste les betas, doit ben y avoir une raison !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

l'alpha réduit à  bêta
G. Ève vit hait. Delà, le fasse-ci lit : tais c'te ! L'ai « B ». T'as ? Doigts bénis ahaaa... Voit rue nœud, raie zone barrée, marri mari


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2018)

Marie Marinette, elle s'ennuie !


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2018)

Marie, n’est-elle sans nuisette ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2018)

mille & une nuits : ça risque d'être long
M'a ri nez telle cent nuits eh ! t'es las, vit ?


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2018)

Été la vie s'échauffe


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2018)

C'est chaud, fourre tes doigts ailleurs, tu vas te brûler !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2018)

Sèche au four taie d'oie ! Aille heure ! - Ttt... uve hâte bru : laissons-la nidifier


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2018)

L'âne il dit : "Fiez-vous à mon oreille blanche."


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2018)

Ô raïs blanc, je viens en paix !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2018)

Ore haïsse (beuh) lent jeu vit, hein ! Hampe est rétrécie


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2018)

Ampère est très significatif du jus


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

En père hêtre, est-ce cygne ? Y fit qu'hâtif dus-je user de tour à l'approche


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2018)

Détoura la proche, dessina la voisine, photographia la nièce… il les a toutes eues.


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2018)

Niais, s'il lésa tout tuteur il resta sans soutien


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2018)

Niés ci les atouts, tu te ris : l'heur hé ! C'tas (cent sous) : tien. Fortune...


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2018)

Fort thune, je n'en ai jamais eu, juste de quoi assurer le quotidien…


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2018)

Elle cote ! Il dit insidieusement qu'elle ne le mérite point...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2018)

Aile qu'haute : _tilde_ y - ainsi. - Dieu "_Zeus_" ? manque aile, nœud ! - L'm'erre y... - Te poins pas, c'est léger


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2018)

Selle et gériatrie ne font pas toujours bon ménage.


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2018)

On mène à joyeuses Pâques les gentils enfants


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2018)

Homme hé ! n'âge. Ouaaaah... yeuse ! - Pas queue (l'ai-je ?), hantise en fente nulle : innocent


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2018)

En tenue, lie nos sens excités dans tes chaînes


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2018)

Sexe cité, Dante et chez Néron, plaisir assouvi.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2018)

mets de l'huile
Sec-queue, si t'aide : enté chêne et rond peu lèse. Ira sous vit et hardi ! hue


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2018)

Vieillard dit : "Urinons gaiement."


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2018)

Ils n’ont, gais, menti à personne, assument dignement leur orientation.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2018)

Dis, Papa, c'est loin l'Amérique ? - Tais-toi et nage...
Île, non ? Guée, _man_ ! T'y a paire, _son_ ? _Ass_ hue ! _man_. Dis ! n'y ment l'heur ? Ore : rien. Tasse si on se lasse


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2018)

Scions ce lascar, au moins les pattes !


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2018)

Lasse, Caro, moins l'épate, plus la fatigue, elle ne pense plus qu'à dormir.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2018)

Las ! ce qu'a Rome : oints laids, pâtes plues. Cela (phaaa) t'y guée, le nœud pend (ce : peu l'eus), cador m'y respire le gousset


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2018)

Est-ce pire le goût sec acide que le sec salé ?


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2018)

Le sexe à Léa est las : c’est que Léa est à sec, sucez la !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2018)

Le sais, que s'aller à haie lassait queue ? - Les "à-haie" : assez queue sut. C'est lassant ces "non"


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2018)

L'as en sait nombre qui l'admirent


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2018)

Robinson
Là, sans cène : ombre. Qu'île : à demi rescapé


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2018)

Est-ce qu’à peine arrivé, tu vas déjà aborder le sujet qui fâche ?


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2018)

J'ai kif haché dit-il, en veux-tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2018)

Geai qui (ffff !) ache hait, d'y till - lent vœu - t'humerait : uuuuh...


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2018)

Tu me réussis ton bac cette année, sinon pas de cadeau, cinquante ans ou pas je ne veux pas le savoir !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2018)

Tumeur ai eue, si. Tombe accès t'a. Naisse y ? - non Pa' ! D'eux cas : dos ceint ; qu'hante tan - houppe. Âge nœud. Vœu pâle ça : voir la Parousie


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2018)

Savoir là par où zigotos se tirent


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2018)

Otto s'étire en baillant ; drôle de nom pour un chat…


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

Ôte tôt ces tyrans ! Bas : y, ânes (deux) ! Rôles d'eux (non ?) : poux (rrrr), huns, chancres. Hais laids...


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2018)

Ancres ailées robotisées, bateaux volants sécurisés


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2018)

Bah ! Tôt, vos lancers, currys et autres nouvelles épices, retomberont.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

_o fortunatos nimium sua si bona norint agricolas ! _
Batte aux veaux lents. Ces culs : risée haute. Re noue vais. Les pisseurs ! Tombent bœufs ronds : la boue !


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2018)

Ton beurre on l'a bourré de demi-sel


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2018)

Raide, missel en bandoulière, Charles-Henri s'apprêtait à convertir une bande de sauvages, par la force s'il le faudrait.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2018)

Raie de mie scellant bande. Où ? Lit hier. Chat relent (ris)... Ça : prêt t'es à con. Vert, tire ! Hue, nœud : ban (deux) ! Sauf âge. Parle ha ! Fore-ci-le, faux dressée ho ! oui


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2018)

Faudrait, c'est haut ouistiti narquois, escalader la Tour Eiffel


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2018)

Est-ce qu’Allah délatte ou refait la toiture ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Adèle et le jars
Hait ce cas, l'Adèle. Hâte, hou ! Re : ffff... (ailes). Hâte, oie ! Tu remords, démon ?


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2018)

À toi tur ! Mort des monstres comme toi !


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2018)

Co, Mets-toi plus à droite pour être dans le cadre ; et souris, enfin !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Comètes - oh ! ah ! - plues à deux rois. Ttt... pouh ! reître, dents-leu, qu'adresse houri en faim de loup


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2018)

Inde loufoque, Indien rigolo


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2018)

Phoque ! Hein, dis, hein ? Ris ! Go ! L’automne est loin, ne sois pas si triste !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2018)

Faut qu'aine d'y, _Henry_, gaule. Haut ton nez ! _Low_ est nœud, sot. Appâts-ci ! Triss'-toi si n'entes


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2018)

Trie ce tout, assis, nanti, feignant de première !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2018)

méfiez-vous d'Abdallah !
Tri : _s..! s..! s..!_  (toux). _Â-Â-Â-Â-Â-ÂH_ (six). Nan ! t'y feins (niant) : d'eux, preux remis hier - itère-y mie


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2018)

Il terre, il mine, il pète à la figure !


----------



## Berthold (16 Avril 2018)

Paix ! T'as la figue ? Hue ! Récolte les toutes, et sans rouspéter !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2018)

Pétale ? Ha, fi ! Gueux, eue raie : cotelette, où t'es ? Sang roux, se péter à la téquila


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2018)

T'es qui là buvant comme un trou ?


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2018)

L’abus vend commun, trouve de quoi acheter.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2018)

le bonheur est dans le pré
L'a bu vent, con ! Mnn... trou veut. Deux, co à ache... T'es jeté ha ! l'amant


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2018)

Je t'ai à la mandragore soumis, vil sorcier !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2018)

Jeu. T'es à l'amende, rat. Go ! Re sous : mi-vie. Le sort s'y est mêlé


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2018)

Mets-les où tu veux, mais presse-toi.


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2018)

Près ce toit, moins de gouttes


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2018)

Mouais… un, deux, Go !
ou trois, quatre, on reste…


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2018)

Mou est hun de g... Haut !
Outre, haut à cas ! Ttt... rond. Raie : statu quo


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2018)

Statue, cause toujours !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2018)

C'tas tue qu'osent. Tout joue : raideur délitée


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2018)

Raide heurt d'élites teigneuses, triste campagne


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2018)

Trie c't' camp : pagnes au milieux des tentes, restes de pique-nique, faut ranger !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2018)

variation de la fable : agneau matamore sermonné par vieux loup
Trisse ! Te campes, agneau ? Mille yeux d'haies tant te raient c't', d'eux pis ? Que ni ! Que faux ! Rangé suis-je mais loup : hou !


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2018)

J'essuie, je mêle houx, houblon, ouate pour faire une bonne bibine


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2018)

— Où, blond…
— What ?
— …poor fair you. Ne donne (be, been) ta destination qu'à des gens sûrs.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2018)

Hououou... bêlons : watt ! 
- Pouh ! Refais (ris) - hououou... - Nœud, do ♩, nœud ! - Bibi, nœud, tas d... ? - Este y n'a scion, cas : dés. J'en surenchéris dix


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2018)

En surenchère il dit : "Dix millions."


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2018)

D’Émilie, on pense le plus grand bien.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Des mille lions, panses seules plues : grrr... En biais, n'oublie pas d'y saluer


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2018)

Padisam lut et replia le scénario : décidément, ce réalisateur le prenait pour un cave.


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2018)

Cave canem


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2018)

Cannes est ma ville favorite : j’adore le sucre qu’on y produit !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2018)

Qu'Anne aima vil fat vaut ris : ttt... Jà d'ores, le sut creux con ni pro du if, le têtard


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2018)

Tes tarabiscotages laissent pantois


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2018)

Les ceux (pas toi) qui m’ont pris ma femme, ben faut qui m’la rende, y reste de la vaisselle !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2018)

ce qu'on appelle : battre la campagne
Laid, ce pataud (acquis mon prix). M'affament baies : nnnn. Faux, qu'y meulent là - rrr - en dirait, c't' deux. Là, vais seller mule


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2018)

L'Avé c'est l'émule du Pape qui le prononcera


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2018)

L’AVC l'émut, le dupa peu, qui le pro (non ?) sera remis, qui l’amateur ne s'en remettra pas !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Laver ses laids : mu, le dut pa'. Peuh ! qu'y (le pronons, ce rare mis : "qu'y") l'a mateur ! Nœud sans r... : maître appât que ça


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2018)

Mettre à Pâques sabres et toutes armes au bûcher


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2018)

Tout art - mot, bu chez toi, me semble source fraiche et sensualité ; récite encore !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2018)

Toux : arrhh... (mob eue). Ch... ! Hais toux : âme (sambleu !) sourd, se fraie chai. Sang sue, à lit terré ci. Temps qu'aure d'Août arde


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2018)

Or douars devinrent simples rassemblements


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Ord où art devin ! Re, saint pleura : semblent mensonges prophéties


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2018)

En songe pro fait si bien son boulot qu'on y croirait


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2018)

Ha ! nœud : son jeu professe y bi, hein ! Son bout (loque honnie) croît rétif à raie


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2018)

Croire et tifs arrachés, ça commence bien !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2018)

Croix (rée-t'y) ! Far H.S. Ah ! con ! Ment ce biais : nœud, le re-malaxer


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2018)

Haineux, l'heureux mâle accepte la critique malgré lui


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2018)

Haie ne leurre mal axé : p*te (l'âcre-y tique) ! Mâle grêle eut inhibition d'élan


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2018)

Il nie ! Bis ! Si on délangeait bébé il crierait quand même


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2018)

Île ? nib ! Ici : onde. Hé ! l'ange ? Eh bé... bée île. Crie ! Rée ! Qu'en Mai mer cesse...


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2018)

Mémère sait se ridiculiser


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2018)

M'aime ? - Hère c'est, sœur. Y dit « cul » : lisez-m'y l'écrit !


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2018)

Émile les crimes commet sans bruit


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2018)

Émit laid cri : m**** con !  Mais sens, bru : y refoulent ces œufs !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2018)

Aime y l'écrit ? - Mmm... Qu'aux messes, Ambre eut ire (foule s'aise) : mie m'en chaud


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2018)

Seize mies mangent au moins vingt burgers


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Sais euh... (mi mens-je) : homme oint vint, beurre (gueux !) raidissant ses poils


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2018)

Eux raidis sensés poilus morts au champ d'honneur


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Heur : aide, y sent ses pois. L'hume, ore hochant : donne heur, l'odeur


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2018)

L'eau d'eux reçue est de la bonne bio


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2018)

L'ode - d'heures sue - aide labo (nœud biologiste) anônne


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2018)

L'eau gît, stagne au nez du pêcheur


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2018)

Et dupés, chers comparses, vous ne le serez point si vous me suivez !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2018)

Ai dû pécher (re). Con part se voue nœud, le serre raie point-ci. Voum ! sue y, véloce soldat


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2018)

Vélos se soldent à vingt euros, profitez-en !


----------



## Berthold (10 Mai 2018)

Vint Europe, rot fit et sans prévenir, pet itou.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2018)

Vain trope : prof, y hait. Sent prêt. Vœu : n'y répète, 'tit touche-à-tout


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2018)

Tout chat, tout toutou est notre compagnon


----------



## Berthold (11 Mai 2018)

Haineux, trop con, panier on ne peut plus garni, ce type est vraiment imbitable.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2018)

Hé ! nœud, troquons. Panne y est : au nœud, peu plut gars. Nice, t'y paie ! Veux raie ? Mens hein ! bite à bleu a pas de moteur


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2018)

Appas : deux mottes heureusement, mieux qu'une seule


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2018)

Mis au cul, ne salis pas tes affaires, protège-toi.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2018)

Mies... oh ! cule nœud. Ça lie pattes hé ! à faire pro. T'ai-je tôt, alcôve, abominé


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2018)

Va, beau minet, te faire voir


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2018)

Teuf et rêve au harem, manque plus que le thé.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2018)

Ttt... ferrer Ève : ô art aimant ! Queue plut (queue : leu t'exhibe au chaperon)


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2018)

Beau chat prompt de la patte


----------



## Berthold (14 Mai 2018)

Lapas-tu ton lait, pâle impala pas laid —mais têtu ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2018)

L'appâte Ute au nœud laid. Pal, hein ? - pâle appât. L'aimer ? Tête ute hait miss


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2018)

Tu t'es mis ce marcel à l'envers


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Tut ! hé... (mie se marre) c'est l'allant vert ce matin !


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2018)

L'an vert sema, tiens-toi bien, tout ton blé !


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2018)

Toutes ont blêmi en lisant ça


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2018)

Ttt... où tombent les mies ? - en lits en s'alanguissant


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2018)

Sale anguille sans scrupule, lâche ce Bernard l'Hermite !


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2018)

Renard l'air miteux recrache le fromage


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2018)

Rrr... nard les remit heureux. Crachent l'œuf, rôt. M'a jauni la nappe, l'épars


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2018)

Ni l'âne appelé Parisien, ni les autres ne s'activent


----------



## Berthold (18 Mai 2018)

Les eaux trônent, sac, t’y vois une raison de plus de n’être pas en croco.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2018)

Laids, au trot ! Nœuds, ça queute-y. Voies : hue ! nœuds raies ont. Deux plues d'eux. Net repas : ânes croquent aux carottes


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2018)

Coeur aux carotides fournit le bon sang


----------



## Berthold (19 Mai 2018)

De fournil, bonze en maraude tira du pain.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Deux fours. Nil ! Bonds ah ! ne marrent Aude. Tirs ras : dupée nie ce laid


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2018)

Du pénis les gamins restent sans voix


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2018)

Cent voiles viennent obscurcir mon beau soleil.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2018)

S'en voit le vit, hein, nob ? - C'cul recire ! M'aune ! Bosse olé, hisse & ho !


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2018)

Hissez haut ! Nous irons jusqu'à...


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2018)

Rond juste carré, faut que tu travailles ta géométrie.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2018)

Romps-je uh ! c'te carre ? Est faux-queue... Tuteur ras vaille ! T'as ? J'ai haut, mais tripette en court


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2018)

Pétant courageusement à l'assemblée, il fut applaudi


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2018)

Allah, sans blé, y fuita peu l’eau d'ici ; quant à l’au-delà… ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2018)

Bingo ! La _Cripure_ à la place d'un égouttoir
Ah ! las :  semblait if eu... Y tape lot dix, y : Kant ! T'as lot deux, là, Nini ?


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2018)

L'eau de la Ninivite était transparente et fraîche


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2018)

L'eau de la Ninivite était transparente et fraîche

_Message d'erreur à l'envoi de la réponse... deux fois #17631_


----------



## Berthold (23 Mai 2018)

Pas grave :
Nie vite : t’étais trans, pas rentier frais, choisis bien ta défense, ils arrivent !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2018)

Nive : y téter transe. Pare-ans. T'y effraies ch... Oies y. Bis, hein !  t'as des faons sis à rive. Vert si vert


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2018)

Verse, il verra si c'est chaud


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2018)

Circé, chaudement recommandée à Glaucos, empoisonna Scylla.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2018)

Ci, resèche haut d'eux. M'en (re) commande, hé ! Agglos, cosses en pois on a... s'y lamente l'aide


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2018)

Si l'amante laide s'embellit, où allons-nous ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2018)

(soliloque pastoral)
Cils-là m'hantent. Lais d'eux s'en bêlent. Lis !  Ouh... à l'aune ourdis, dis


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2018)

On nous redit : "Diables soyez les insoumis soumis à lui !"


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2018)

(une affaire de jaretelles)
Oh ! noue (re), Didi. Ahaaa... bleue soie. Y est. Lés hein ! saoul mit sous mie. A lui le blanc de la jambe


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2018)

Le bilan de l'âge ambigu laisse planer un doute


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2018)

blanc pour blanc !
Llll... (bile). En deux, là. J'en bigue : eus lait. Ce plan n'erre. Hum... doux, téter ce lait


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2018)

D'où t'es ? T'es ce laideron sorti de nulle part ? Reste-z-y !


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2018)

Nu, le paresseux te zigouille le moral, toi encravaté et stressé au boulot.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2018)

la maison du petit cochon repousse l'Ysengrin
N'eut leu (paré) c'te zig. Ouille, leu ! Mort halte : toit. Ancra, va, té hé ! ce tressé. Oh ! bout, lobé, loup


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2018)

Eau bout, l'eau bêle ! Où va la vapeur ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2018)

Aube : boules aux belles louves. Valent laves. Vape peureuse


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2018)

Vaporeuse, tu me tentes en ton éther.


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2018)

Tends ton nez terminé en tomate


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2018)

Tante au Net (terres minées) hante tôt, mate les autres


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2018)

Les zoos, trop poussiéreux, deviennent parcs animaliers.


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2018)

Annie m'a lié les mains... Au secours !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2018)

À Nîmes, mâle lit : elle hait. Maint « oh ! » ce courroucé poussait


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2018)

Cou roux, ces poux, c’est époustouflant, envahissent tout !


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2018)

Tout flanc envahi se tourne de l'autre côté


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2018)

Toux (ffff). L'ahan... Va, hisse ! Toux (rrrr). Nœud. Deux ! L'ôte. Re. Qu'ôtés, l'aria cesse


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2018)

Là, rit assez ce bête type de mes malheurs, qu'il cesse !


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2018)

Qui le sait, se tient à carreau


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2018)

Kil - c'est ce, tien ? Ah ! carotté m'as-tu


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2018)

Car au thé, Matuvucron n'assistait pas...


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2018)

Na ! Si c’t’ait pas aussi haut, moi, j’y escalade facile les doigts dans le nez !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2018)

N'as ci steppe ha ! Hausse-y, homme mou, agis ! Escale à deux fasse ! - Île laide ouh ! Adam leu n'épargnera ni Ève


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2018)

Niais velu vaut futé rasé


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2018)

Lu : vos futs, terrassés par de gros buveurs, ne recèlent plus une goutte…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2018)

fragments d'un discours amoureux neu-neu
L'« eue » vaut : « fut terre assez ». Pas re (deux) ! - Grrr... obus veut re, nœud re. C'est le : « plut eue ». Nœud goûte répéter


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2018)

Rets pétés, ceinture ferez


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2018)

Saint-Urfé, rêvez-vous de ce pays enchanteur ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2018)

Sein t'eus refait re, Ève (Ève !), ou deux ? Se paie y, hanche-enteur à nénés


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2018)

Yan chantera nez nettoyé néanmoins nécrosé


----------



## Berthold (6 Juin 2018)

Toi, y es né en moins niais, gros zébu, mais pas terrible quand même.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2018)

le repas ridicule
Toux : aillé. Nez : han ! (mot "haine" y). Aigre rosé bu. M'épate riz bleu. Qu'en mets minables nagé-je


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2018)

Na ! J'ai jeûné, demain je déjeune


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2018)

Des jeunettes sont passées par là…


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Dés : jeu net. Sss... on passe. Hé ! pare la paire...


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2018)

C'est par la pergola qu'on arrive


----------



## Berthold (8 Juin 2018)

Père Gola, con, narre, ivre de joie, le bonheur qu’il a éprouvé à rencontrer plus con que lui.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2018)

Pair gaula connard. Y veut re (deux). Joue à leu bonne heure. Queue : y l'a, et prou - vé ! Art en contre-raie plut. Conque luit, lui las


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2018)

L'huile assaisonne la salade de l'ascète


----------



## Berthold (9 Juin 2018)

Sonne, lasse, à la DDE la 7 fut rénovée plus d'une fois.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2018)

Son nœud, l'a sale ha ! Dédé. Œufs lassés ttt... furent aine ovés. Plu d'eues neuf oison, ça l'assomme


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2018)

Salace homme ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Juin 2018)

Neuve voiture _in_ un vœu n’as-tu pas formulé ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

Nœud veut voie. Tue-rein, Hun. Veux natte uh ? Paf ! hors, mulet de mes deux !


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2018)

Les deux mets d'Europe les meilleurs sont...


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2018)

Mes… yeux… rrrrrh ! … sombrent… dans… la … fumée…


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2018)

Mets-y heur ! Sombre redan, l'affût m'est suspens


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2018)

Là, fume et suce pendant qu'il ne pleut pas


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2018)

Dans kilt : nœud ; peu le paluchent, faut savoir rester discret.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2018)

Dents : qu'îles ttt... Ne peut leu pâle. Huche faux : sa voix rée. Se tait, discrédité sinon


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2018)

Disque réédité : scie non oubliée ravit nos oreilles


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2018)

Nos os, Ray, euh… disons, notre squelette, il te tient, quand même !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2018)

N'osent-aux-raies, eux dix. On note (re) : c'queulettes (hiles ttt...), 'tit, hein ? Qu'en maies miches minces !


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2018)

En mai, mi-chemin, ça n'avance à rien de faire demi-tour


----------



## Berthold (14 Juin 2018)

Aryen de fer, deux mi-touristes mi-espions t’ont capturé.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2018)

le nase irrésistible
Ha ! (ris) hé ! - nœud d'œuf, air de mite, hou ! (rit c'te mie). Est-ce pis ? Honte, ton cas - peuh ! T'eus raies fléchi ?


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2018)

Peux-tu réfléchir ? Non c'est inutile on le fait pour moi.


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2018)

Nonce est-il nu ? ’t-il enflé ? Pou ? Rom ? Oh ! Ah ! Quelle horreur !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2018)

Nom, cet hile n'eut-y., l'enf.... ! L'époux rond mot a qu'elle ore ressasse


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2018)

L'or ça se trouve à la pelle


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2018)

Trou va à la pelle, ou vice-versa ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2018)

méfiez-vous des roux
Ttt... roux vale happe-elle. Hou ! vice vert, ça - séducteur


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2018)

Ces ducs t'européanisent les jeunes du monde entier


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2018)

C'est du c**, ttt... Heur ô péan, Nise, laids jeûnes dûs ! Mont : d'ente y est ton bée scellé


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2018)

Mon dentier tombé scélérat je te mords


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2018)

C’est les rages, t’es mort, ô désespoir, ô vieillesse ennemie !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2018)

Sais l'air : "ras, je t'aime hors" ? Haut d'aise hé ! c'poireau : vit ! Ayez sain nœud, mie s'en sourit


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2018)

Saint ne mit cent souris ici que pour s'amuser


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2018)

Il scie queue pour sa muse, et le regrette amèrement ensuite…


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Hile (_sic_) pouh ! Re, ça m'use. Hais l'« heure :  gré». Ta mère ment : "âne su". Y, t'en as pas la mentule


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2018)

Pâle amant tu le deviendras


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2018)

Pal lamant tulle, de vit hein ! drappe l'insolence


----------



## Berthold (21 Juin 2018)

L’un, seul en si mineur, voulu taper le blues, l’autre, comme tout le monde en do majeur, tomba dans la variété.


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2018)

L'avarie était irréparable


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

Là, va, ris : été ! Irai par ablais où Manon se cèle


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2018)

Ânon se sait léger et intelligent


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2018)

Untel y gentiment croit, Unetelle point du tout.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Un tait (lige) : Jeanne t'y ment. Croix, uh ? Nœud tel le poing, due t'outres la sentence


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2018)

Lassant tant ces pieds shootent


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2018)

Tancés, pie et chou te regardent avec mépris : que veux-tu que cela leur fasse ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2018)

Tends cep y. Échoues-te, re ? Garde ! Ave, queue : mets ! Pries queue : vœu tue queue. Ce las le refasse ? - nenni nenni


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2018)

Naît nigaud qui veut


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2018)

Gorki, volontaire, s’embarque sur le vaisseau stalinien.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2018)

Go ! Requis : vol long. Terre : s'en bat. Re : queue surlevée. Saut, c'tas ! Ligne y, hein ! vite. Et Gooooo...


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2018)

Invite, égoïste, un affamé !


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2018)

Hein ? N’as femme et que pour faire ça ? Mais t’as rien compris, donc ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2018)

groupie groupie groupie
Aine à fan : mets queue, pouh ! Re, fer : çà mets. Tari hein ! con, pris don ? Queue - la rançon du rock


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2018)

Que l'art en sons durs, aux quinteux soit interdit !


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2018)

Oh ! Qu’un toussoit, un t’est redit* comme tuberculeux.

_Oui parce que c’est bien au moins la deuxième fois, hein !_


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2018)

Aucun « t » où so*t* a ? Hum... t'erres d'y, con ! Me tues, berk... Eus le culot, ttt...


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2018)

Qu'eut l'hôtesse préparé à ses invités ?


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2018)

Oh ! Ttt… Est-ce prêt ? Paré ? Ah ! Seize Huns, vite énervés, sont nos hôtes ce midi !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2018)

Ôter spray paraît ascèse hum... Vit est nervé, sot n'ôte tsss..., mie dit (sa Laure). Alors...


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2018)

Dix salauds râlent au rassemblement, qu'ils partent !


----------



## Berthold (28 Juin 2018)

Aura sans blème manque, il participe à la canonisation illico.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2018)

Ore ras semble. Me ment queue : hile. Parti ci pal. Ah ! quand nonne y, zzza... scions. Hile ? - licorne d'ore


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2018)

Corne d'Aurochs, au gué, au gué...

Lit qu'ornent d' ordinaires duvets n'attire pas


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2018)

L'hic : hors, nœud dort. Dis, nerf dû ! Veine n'as : t'y repasseras, kiki...


----------



## Berthold (30 Juin 2018)

Tire pas ce rat qui kiffe ta cave, il a l’air plutôt cool !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2018)

l'enfer de la route
Tire passe ras kick iiiiii... Feu : tac ! à vil-là. L'aire plut : aux coups l'on passe pof !


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2018)

Pas ce pot fêlé ! On a soif !


----------



## Berthold (1 Juillet 2018)

Aux nasses, ô Afrique, tu consacres tes poissons !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2018)

Aune n'a sot à fric, queue tue. Con ! (sacre). Ttt... poisse, honte, avarie


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2018)

Ta variole sera bien soignée


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2018)

Ce rabbin, soit niais, soit calculateur, m’irrite.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2018)

Sœur, rab hein... sot a, n'y ai ! - Sot ah !... cas. - L'cul, l'a ttt... (Remis ris) âne en veine


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2018)

Nan ! Vénérable vous ne nous aurez pas !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2018)

N'en vain n'aie râble ! Voue nœud ! Noues-aux-raies, pâle sot !


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2018)

Pal social, peuple soumis


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2018)

Peu peut le saoul, mieux peut le frais…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2018)

_Sisyphe_ pédalant dans la semoule
Peuh... peuh...(lœss sous). Mi-up peuh... L'frein s'est serré


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2018)

Rince et sers élégamment tes invités


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2018)

Reins ? - cerf (cerf ailé), gars ! Ment aise, hein ? - vit élancé !


----------



## Berthold (6 Juillet 2018)

Et, lancés, il atteignirent l'arrivée sans déboires.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2018)

En des bois reverrons-nous les biches ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2018)

Han ! deb, boire vert rond n'houle hé ! Bis chante en chœur


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2018)

En tant que râleurs professionnels sauront-ils la fermer ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2018)

l'école, la prof : une éducation à fer
Antan : cœur à l'heur. Prof, fesses s'y aunent et le sot rompt hile : là, fer ! (mémoire d'âne)


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2018)

Mes mots, arrh ! … damnés soient-ils, je ne les maîtrise plus !


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2018)

Mettre Ise plusieurs fois, difficile !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2018)

Mes tris (œufs plus yeux) re, faux. Ah ! dis, fi ! : cils ci sis


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2018)

Si Cicéron l'a dit, alors...


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2018)

— Ici, ces ronds, là, dis… ?
— Ah ! L'or t'attire toujours autant !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Y, six ! Serrons-la dia. L'eau re t'a. Tire tout. Jour autan. Cale ras


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2018)

Autant calera ta caisse,
autant râleras-tu.


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2018)

Haleur a turbiné dur pour remonter la Loire


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2018)

Comme je rebinais des terres impassibles
Je ne me sentis plus gardé des rais hâleurs
À l'heure as-tu rebiné ? - (D'hure) pouh ! re... Mon thé ! L'hâle hoir, hé ! l'été


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2018)

Loiret les terribles peaux-rouges criards te menacent


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2018)

loir et cher parapente
Loir ailé tait ris, bleu. Port où je crie : arhhh ! Ttt... mena ci saut


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2018)

Assis sorcier, sois serein


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2018)

As, si ! Sot re scie, et sot a ce rein scié


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2018)

Soeur ainsi êtes-vous prête pour la finale


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

difficile, cette finale...
Sir, raie ne sied ? - Ttt... Voues peu raie ? - Ttt... (pouh, re). L'a fine allure, l'ascète


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2018)

L'as sait te ridiculiser


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2018)

Là, sept rient, dis... Culs ? Lise hé ! les bat


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2018)

Ailé barbare effraie la mésange


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

barbie pas barbe y
Hais les barbes à raies ! Fraie, lame ! Mets ange ! Motte nue


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2018)

Je m'ôte nu la dernière chaussette


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2018)

Jeu : mot tenu là, der, nie hier chaud, c'est entendu


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2018)

Haussé en temps, dur d'attendre


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Os céans t'endure, datte tendre - émit l'âne


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2018)

Émile à nouveau hennit


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Aime mie là nous vaut aine irritée, allez !


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2018)

Il rit, t'es à l'aise dans ton beau costard


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2018)

Y, le ris ! Tes alèzes d'en tombeau : qu'os tard n'ait pas l'ais à lit ?


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2018)

N'est pas laid Ali, seulement baba.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2018)

Nez pâle, Léa lisse le mamba bas : haut, ça mord


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2018)

Oh ! Sam original tonton on t'embrasse


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2018)

Os, ça ! Mort, y gît... N'hâle ton thon : honte en bras, cette ablette


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2018)

Étable étuve pour lait bio


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2018)

Hé ! ta blette eus ? - Veux ! Poux-relais : bi au pubis, la belle


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2018)

Bis ! l'abbé libidineux !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

B..... ! Hisse-la ! Bée lit : bide y, nœud mollet


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2018)

Dîne oeufs mollets et soupe glacée


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2018)

j'ai mis un beau nez rouge au vieux dictionnaire
Dit ne mots laids. Est saoul, peuh ! Glas c'est dit vert


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2018)

Ces dix vers point ne sont alexandrins réglos


----------



## Berthold (25 Juillet 2018)

À l'ex, en drain, raie glauque et habitudes bizarres…


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2018)

Dans le grand lit de la mie Reine, nous étions cent deux artilleurs
Ah ! les queues... Cent deux, Reine ! Règle : OK à bite, eues deux bises. Art : faut les formes


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2018)

Arf ! Olé ! Formez vos bataillons !


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2018)

Ého ! Bataille*, on l’a souvent cru fou…

*_Georges_


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2018)

histoire de [se rincer] l'œil
Hais hauts bas. Taillons-là sous. Vent cru fouette la jambette !


----------



## Ch@ton (27 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> histoire de [se rincer] l'œil
> Hais hauts bas. Taillons-là sous. Vent cru fouette la jambette !



J'embête souvent ma maîtresse, signé votre ch@ton.


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2018)

Chat tondu vaut mieux que chat mordu


----------



## Berthold (27 Juillet 2018)

Chameau ! Réduit ta consommation d’eau !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2018)

le petit chat est mort
Chat mort, raie d'eue. Y t'a , con ! Somma scie : au nœud, Donna !


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2018)

Donne, accepte ! Parle, écoute !


----------



## Berthold (28 Juillet 2018)

Par les couteaux de mon père, va, mon fils !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2018)

Pare l'écoute aux deux monts pairs ! Vvv... a monts ficelés, ce canon


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2018)

Laisse canne ombrelle te protéger du soleil !


----------



## Ch@ton (29 Juillet 2018)

Seau, layette et casseroles sont les armes de la femme au foyer.


----------



## Berthold (29 Juillet 2018)

Deux l’affament : oh ! foi y est, mais la faim l’emportera-t-elle ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2018)

Nini peau d'chien
D'eux là (fats) mots faux : aïe ! aimer-là fait meule en peau rrr... Te râtelle ho-ho !


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2018)

Telle l'eau obscure la vinasse déçoit


----------



## Berthold (30 Juillet 2018)

L’avis n’a cédé, soit à la majorité, soit à la facilité.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2018)

La vie : nasse, c'est. Déçoit. Hale l'âme, âge. Ore, ris ! Tais soi : ha ! Là face, s'il itère


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2018)

Fa si littérature musicale


----------



## Ch@ton (31 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Fa si littérature musicale



Elle remue si calmement sa soupe


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2018)

S’assouplit-elle suffisamment avant de se lancer ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2018)

déshabille-moi
Sas où plis tels. Sue, fils ! amant a vent. D'eux, seul lent s'est découragé


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2018)

Des cours à gêner et lasser l'étudiant


----------



## Ch@ton (1 Août 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Des cours à gêner et lasser l'étudiant


Es-tu Dianthus hyssopifolius ou plutôt Dianthus pyrenaicus ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2018)

Dis, hantes-tu ce Pirée, Nike, ou ce Sidé, Adidas ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2018)

5-7-5
Diane te tue
Sss... pis : reine (haïku ceci)
Dea, dis, d'aspect
dit ce sonné


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2018)

Dix d'as, payez !


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2018)

Da ! Ce pet y est, j’aurais préféré qu’il n’y soit point…


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2018)

D'Aspe, payai-je orée, prés, faire « hé ! » : qui le nie ? Sous, à poings s'haler là-haut


----------



## Berthold (3 Août 2018)

Salez-la aussi, cette saucisse si insipide !


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2018)

Si ceci ainsi, pis demain y pisse, qui vise-t-il ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2018)

Six eux scient : hein ! Scient pis d'eux : maints hippies ! Ce qu'Yves, Iseut - t'y les met babas


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2018)

Mes bâts bâclés vont tomber dit l'âne


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2018)

Ton bai deale, à Nanterre, de l’avoine pas fraîche…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2018)

T'ont bée : d'ils, l'An enterrent deux-là. Voix : nœuds. Pafs, rêches à la chanson


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2018)

Chat, la chance, on le souhaite


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2018)

Le sou est obsolète.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2018)

Leu saoul hait aube. Sot ! l'est tapé


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2018)

Soles l'étape est pour vous dans l'assiette


----------



## Berthold (6 Août 2018)

Époux Revoudan ! La scie est tant usée que Madame veut vous quitter…


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2018)

Et pouh ! revoue dent. L'acier tente eues : aient queue ! M'a dame veuve (ouh...), qui t'éreinte sitôt


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2018)

Tes reins te scient totalement la position debout : consulte un ostéopathe.


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2018)

Ose thé aux pâtes ça réveille


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2018)

marcher sur des œufs ou déambuler sur des échasses dans un magasin de porcelaine
Aux œufs, t'es "haut-pattes" sss... Arrêt ! Veille ! Gaffe au dégourdi !


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2018)

Gars ! Faut des gourdes ici, sinon on va crever de soif !


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2018)

Sois feignant bosseur en biais !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2018)

Saut ? a fait niant. Boh ! se rend billet : c'est annulé


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2018)

Cet âne eut les jetons, il ne rafla pas la mise


----------



## Berthold (9 Août 2018)

Raph’ l’a pas, l’amie Zoé l’a-t-elle ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2018)

la Vénus de Milo avec un bras dans le plâtre
Râââ... feu l'appât ! la Miss oh hait l'attelle au radius


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2018)

Aux rades y eussent-ils bu un Yquem ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Août 2018)

Bien, -hic !- aimes-tu cet apéritif ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2018)

Bi aines niquées me tuent. Set happé. Ris ! t'y fichera la rouste après


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2018)

La rousse, tas prétentieux, la ramène encore


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2018)

Si eux, Lara, mènent en corps grandes pompes, alors, toi, tu peux t’exprimer.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2018)

maître Aliboron offre un concert de braiements sous la halle
Cieux ! l'art amène, âne, qu'orgues rendent (pom ♫) peu : halle ore, toit tue. Peuh ! t'es qu'ce primé de village


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2018)

Ce prix _Mes Deux_ vit la jeune fofolle y participer et le remporter.


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2018)

Le rang porté en avant sera de corvée de chiottes. Rompez.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2018)

L'heur rend porc : t'es âne hâve en ce rade qu'or vêt. D'eux, chi.. ! Ôte, rond pékin, ton séant de céans


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2018)

En deux c'est encore trop gros


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2018)

Tes rots, grrrr ! oserais-tu encore me les éructer sous le nez ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2018)

réponse du berger à la bergère
Tais ! (rogue, Rose rée). Tues... En qu'aure, meus les airs uh ! Que t'es saoule ? Négocie ce revers


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2018)

Aussi soeur Vertu ignore le mal


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2018)

Os-scie : ce re-vert t'eus. Y, nie hors, leu mâle ! Boute en train !


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2018)

Boue tente reins douloureux, essayez kiné !


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2018)

Doux, lourd est « Say yeah ! », qui n'est qu'une invective à la face des foules crédules et ferventes.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2018)

l'enfer du tric-trac
D'où « loue » ? Ressayée quine : ai cul nain. Vais que t'y vas : la fasse dé fou ! Laid, crée dû. Laid, ferre vent. Terminé !


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2018)

En terre minée fais gaffe !


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2018)

Fais, gars, fouille dans tes neurones, agis !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2018)

Faix : gaaah... Fou ! Yeux dentés, nœud rond. N'agitez pas la bête


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2018)

T'es pâle, abêti, ahuri...


----------



## Berthold (17 Août 2018)

Y'a Ulrich qui fait rien qu'à m'embêter !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2018)

Hi ! ha ! hu ! Le ris kiffe hère : hi ! Hein ? (chame en bée) - tête anisée...


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2018)

bête tétanisée en voyant le loup sortir du bois...


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2018)

Boit-sans-soif est un pseudo, qui le veut ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2018)

Boas ! Cent ! Sot a fête : hum ! pssss... Ceux d'eau, qu'hiles venus d'abysses


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2018)

Il veut, nu d'habits, se vêtir dignement


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2018)

Dis, ne mens-tu pas effrontément ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2018)

Dean m'hante : huppe a ! - Et front t'aime, encré d'os ?


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2018)

Ancré, d'ostréiculture tu survivras


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2018)

En credo, ce trait : y cules-tu, re ? t'eus sûr vit ? vrac à nanas ? - Ah ! cesse us...


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2018)

Assez suspecte leur histoire


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2018)

As s'est su, spé' : queute l'heure y, c't'hoir de terreux !


----------



## litobar71 (22 Août 2018)

deux terres? euh! souffle dans l'éthylotest .. ..


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2018)

Est-il au test pour devenir Président ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2018)

Pour deux : venir près ; si dans la minute il s'éloigne, laisse-le filer, ma belle, tu ne le mérites pas !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2018)

Pouh (re) de vœu ! Nie (re) presse ! Six dents, lame inutile. C'est l'eau : a niellé sss... Le fil l'aima : bée le tunnel. Mais ris ! Te passeras du couteau


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2018)

Sera du coup tôt le matin


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2018)

Tolma tint le beau rôle quand elle fut découverte à Madagascar.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2018)

Ysengrin rebuté par les défenses du vilain
Tôle mate hein ! leu bot ? Rhôôô leu, camp tel ! Fût : des coups verts taaa... Ma dague à ce carnassier


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2018)

Carne à scier future escalope


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2018)

Fus-tu raie, ce cas, l’opérant, te feras manta.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

Phuuu... t'eurent escales, op. Erre en teuf, rame entant à tout va


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2018)

Rat mentant, atout vascillant


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2018)

Sciant la branche sur laquelle tu trônes, nul doute que tu vas au-devant de quelques problèmes…


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

à la rude école de la cornemuse
Si en labre anche surlaquée, le "tuttt" rond n'eut le doux ttt... Queue t'eus, vase haut : deux vents. D'eux, quelle queue probe ! Les Muses sourient


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2018)

Blé m'use souris en dépenses


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2018)

Riz en dés pend ce matin au plafond


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2018)

Riant des panses, mate hein ! ô plat fondu, ta mine étique


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2018)

Minet tique en voyant la souris en plastique


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2018)

tout fout le camp...
Mine-éthique, quand vaut "aïe" : han ! Las ! où riant ? Place-t'y, queute haut !


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2018)

Astique tôt et fort


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Ah ! ce tic ttt... Aux haies, faux relancé


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2018)

Or l'encéphale flanche, qu'y puis-je ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2018)

phallus impudicus
Ô relent ! c'est phalle phhh... L'anche qui pue. Y jette massif


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2018)

Ma scie fendra quand elle pourra


----------



## Xman (1 Septembre 2018)

Pourra-ve or not pourrave ? c'est une question euh...olfactive !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2018)

rave-parties
« Poux rave, hors ! » n'ôte poux rave sss... Tuent nœud, c... ! Ai c'tits hauts : nœud-hall, phaaa... Queue t'y valsent velu


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2018)

Voeux lus à haute voix


----------



## Xman (1 Septembre 2018)

voix-yeur ou ici ...pfff, se rince mirettes


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Vaut aïe heurt ouï. Si feu, ce rein se mire  : hé ! t'as l'hématome


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2018)

Les mas tôt matin dégustent le soleil


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

voyeur 
Laid mate tomates, hein ? Dég' gus ttt... Leu soles hait y, l'entiché des courbes


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2018)

Cours barbants pour étudiants branchés


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Cours ! Barre bancs ! Pourrais-tu, dis, embrancher la sono ?


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2018)

L'assaut noble se fait attendre


----------



## Xman (4 Septembre 2018)

Attend Régis que le moutard se mouche le nez


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2018)

À temps régisses queue, leu mou tard ! Sss... (mouches leu n'hésitent à tancer)


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2018)

T'attends certainement la fin du déluge


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Tâte, enserre 'tain ! Ne ment là faim, dût d'elle (eue) giffles débouler


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2018)

Des boules étranges en travers de la gorge


----------



## Xman (6 Septembre 2018)

Gorge je soutiens pleinement


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2018)

Go ! re jeu-jeu. Saoul tient, plein nœud, manche aguerri


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2018)

Chat gai rit avec la souris


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2018)

Ch... ! À guérilla vais queue lasse. Houri verte uh !


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2018)

L'as saoul rit vert, tu vois le tableau !


----------



## Xman (8 Septembre 2018)

quand sourit sot, pleure l'érudit


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2018)

La règle (évoluée) de ce jeu consiste à reprendre (littéralement ou acoustiquement) autant de syllabes suivies qu'on veut de l'énoncé précédent (le minimum étant constitué par le dernier mot) et à rajouter au moins un mot d'une syllabe. Dans l'énoncé de *loustic* : 
*L'as saoul rit vert, tu vois le tableau !* le minimum est donc *tableau* (littéral ou acoustique). On peut donc avoir :

*Tableau *noir craie blanche ou *Table hau*te énerve le nain (2 syllabes obligées).
*Le tas blo*que l'entrée (3 syllabes dont 2 reprises acoustiquement).
*Voile ta blo*nde : elle est à poil (4 syllabes).
*T'eus voix, leu ttt... À blo*c l'hou-hou (cinq).
*Vertu voile tas : beuh ! l'o*bèse... (six).
*Rive erre : tue voile ! Table hau*te des récifs (sept).
*Souris verte, uh ! voile ta blo*nderie (huit).
*Las ! sourd hiver tue voix. Leu : tas blo*tti (neuf)
----------

Qu'han sourd : hisse ! Seau pleut. Relais rude y, dix !


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2018)

Rue ! Dit dignement le cavalier.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2018)

_Rudy_ ? D'y, nient yeux. Ment l'« heu... ». Cave à lier c'est, çui-là


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2018)

L'y est, s'essuie la main salie


----------



## litobar71 (10 Septembre 2018)

mince! ha! lie au fond de ma cuve!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2018)

les maints s'hâlent
Maints s'hâlent y : eau. Font deux. M'a cul vacant tenté


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2018)

Quand tante était jeune elle dormait sous la tente


----------



## litobar71 (11 Septembre 2018)

mais saoule attente, lucide intervention !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2018)

ah ! les fayots du mess
Mess : houlà... tant te l'eut Cid, hein ! Ter vents, si on aune


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2018)

Scions au nez du maire l'arbre qu'il vient de planter


----------



## litobar71 (12 Septembre 2018)

deux plans? ténu storyboard pour le coup!


----------



## Xman (12 Septembre 2018)

Pet ho hurle : coupez ! acteurs s'en retirent


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2018)

Paix ! Tôt eurent le coup. Paix à queuteur ! Sans re, t'y raidira


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2018)

Tirez ! dit rageusement l'adjudant


----------



## litobar71 (13 Septembre 2018)

mens lad! jus dans le seau à l'écurie était bel & bien trafiqué !


----------



## Xman (13 Septembre 2018)

Été belle et bi en Trafic es Renault, mais la route fût longuette


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2018)

Hé ! tes baies : laids (bbb...) y hantent, rats. Fi ! qu'errent nommés, lard out. Fûts : l'on guette la venue


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2018)

L'aveu nul est à la mode


----------



## Xman (14 Septembre 2018)

Étalâmes Aude précautionneusement


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2018)

(double reprise) - dans le roseau Léonce pointe le chêne poète
La veut nue, l'étale l'âme : ode. Précoce scion euse m'annonce, Léonce !


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2018)

Nonce Léon ? Serein es-tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2018)

pervers Léon & la bonne sœur
Non celée, haut nœud, sœur aine hait. T'eus soulas, malin !


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2018)

Sous la malle inscrire son nom est utile.


----------



## Xman (16 Septembre 2018)

Sono met ut, il chante donc sans bémol


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2018)

Sot ! non mais t'eus ttt... hile. Ch... ente ! Don queue... s'en bée : molle ah ! l'a


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2018)

Mots là, l'ami s'en empare


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

M.... ! Holà ! (la miss) - ça n'hampe pas ! Relaps, ente !


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2018)

L'absent te salue


----------



## Xman (18 Septembre 2018)

L'abbé sent, t'es sale, hue ! dans le bain


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2018)

Là, béent cent esses.  Ah ! l'eut dent, leu, bénissant le Chaperon


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2018)

Ben il sent le chat prompt à miauler


----------



## Xman (19 Septembre 2018)

Le chaperon ami a eu l'air fourbe


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2018)

Crier "au loup !" n'empêchera pas le Petit Chaperon Rouge de se faire croquer
Leu (ch...) happe rond à mie. Ha ! hue l'hère four béant, taïaut !


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2018)

En taille haute il paraît petit


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Ente : aïe ! Ôte hile ! Pas raie ! Peuh... tire ailleurs


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2018)

Petit railleur, l'être c'est la question


----------



## Xman (21 Septembre 2018)

Ces lacs ? est t' y on nous déjà allé ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2018)

Sel là ! quêtions. Noue : déj aha! laid dans boue


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2018)

Les dents bougent, pas d'amalgame !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2018)

L'aidant : bous-je ! Pad : amas. L'gars me l'a défoncé


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2018)

Là des fonds cèderaient sous nos pas


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Lady Chatterley est priée d'aller se rhabiller
Lad hé ! fonce haie de raie ! - Saoul ? Nope ! Absinthe, ma fée


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2018)

Pape sainte m'a faite, je l'ai mérité youpi !


----------



## Xman (24 Septembre 2018)

p'tain que c'est dur ! ... sacré loustic 
Émérite, he,hi, hou ! pis quoi d'autre ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2018)

fumer la filasse à joint du père : c'est dégueulasse
Aimés rites... Teille y (houppe) pique ouh ! Ados trinquent en toussant


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2018)

Train qu'en tout sens on aime emprunter


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2018)

train à vapeurs...
Trrrr... - Haine quand toux sent au nez, man ! - Prrrr... - Hun t'es, venteux !


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2018)

Tes vents te gênent pas mais tu empestes !


----------



## Xman (26 Septembre 2018)

Tuant pestes te mènera à la tranquillité


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2018)

après-midi d'un Faune
T'eus hampe hé ! C'te mets, nœud ras. Halle, l'âtre en qui littéralement t'entes


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2018)

Tes râlements tant tristes désolent


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2018)

Taire Allemands tantristes : des olé-olé teutons ?


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2018)

Oh Léo laiteux ton café au lit !


----------



## Xman (28 Septembre 2018)

Fée au lit, repos de la baguette !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2018)

Fait haut : lire « Peau d'... » - Euh ! la bague était guettée ?


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2018)

T'es gai, t'es prêt à nous amuser


----------



## Xman (29 Septembre 2018)

Nous, Àmes userons pour courage retrouver.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

le trouvère aimerait bien éviter de partir en sperme
Noûs - ah ! Muse rompe où recourt âge heureux : trou vert de lai


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2018)

Verre de lait meilleur que vers de laid


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2018)

Vers de l'aimée, y : heur ; queue vert' d'eux l'ai - s'enjoue le Faune


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2018)

L'est sans joue l'oeuf au nord du poulailler


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2018)

Laid sens-je (ouhouhou) ! Le fond ord eut poule : aillé, cet ange


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2018)

Sept ans girouette, maintenant je souffle


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2018)

S'étend, gire, où êtes maints tenant jeu. Saoul fleurant la vinasse


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2018)

La vie n'assassine pas la mort


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2018)

Là, vit n'a sa scie : nœud pâle, amorce éventée


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2018)

La mort s'est vantée d'être immortelle

Ces vents terribles plaisent aux écolos


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2018)

S'évente hère. Y, bleues plaies : osait colle l'homme errant


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2018)

Homère ancien rigolo


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2018)

Heaume est ranci : haine. Ris, gaule haute, Ulysse !


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2018)

Haut tu l'hisse l'os du corsaire


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2018)

Calypso, ça commence à bien faire...
Ôte, eu lit, ce lot. Ce dû corsé rétrécit las, l'hère


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2018)

Si l'as l'est revenu, on est foutu


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2018)

Scie, l'a ce laid : re, veut. Nue aune hait : phou... tu es tuant


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2018)

Fou tué tu entres au paradis


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2018)

Fff... « out ! » hué t'eus en trop. Pare ! a dit Lady


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2018)

Radis la dînette est prête


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2018)

le rat des îles & le rat des champs
Rat d'île a dit net : tes prés, mets-les où...


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2018)

Mais les houx, je pense, piquent encore


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2018)

Mêlées houes : jeu ! Pan ! ce pic en corps rate pas sa cible


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2018)

Rat te passa six bleuets pour ta fête


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2018)

Rate : passe assis ! Bleu, époux re-taf hait : tut... ut t'eus


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2018)

Tu tu tu relus chapeau pointu


----------



## Xman (12 Octobre 2018)

Chat au poing hurle chat d'abord


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2018)

deux bandes...
T'eut Ute ure ? L'hucha : pot point, hure leu. Ch.a dab, bord.. ! râle (âââh) squaw


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2018)

Rat l'a ce quorum échappant aux opposants


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2018)

il n'y a plus d'hommes...
Ras ! Lasse ! Qu'au rhum : hait chat pente. Ose ope, ose ! Ente, hile !


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2018)

Aux antilibertés passons les menottes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2018)

le fumeur de chanvre fait feu de tout bois
Osant tille (liber) : t'es pas sonn. ? - L'aime ! Me n'ôte à ces ficelles


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2018)

Assez ! filles célèbres soyez simples !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2018)

Ah ! ses « fi ! »... Yeux scellés brrr... Soie y est : seins planqués, cul moulé


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2018)

Mou l'escroc passant pour un dur


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2018)

Moule laisse ce croc pas sans poux. Rrr... hun dut raser ses plumes


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2018)

C'est plus moche... qu'avant


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2018)

allons guincher dans un antre de perdition
S'est plue : m'hoche. Cave endiablée olé-olé


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2018)

En diable Éole hait Oléron qui fait avec


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2018)

Âne, dia ! Bleuets : oh ! les hauts, les ronds kiffait. Avait queue qui s'en secouait


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2018)

Sans ce coût exagéré tous en rouleraient en Rolls


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2018)

le zombie a un format insensible à la casse
Sens ce coup ! Ex a géré, toussant roux. Le raie, han ! Rhôôô... l'salopard r'avance


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2018)

Sale auparavant se lave maintenant


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2018)

oh ! pare à vent chinois...
Salle aux paravents : cela veut maintenance là, sot


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2018)

Main tenant cela s'offre aux regards jaloux


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2018)

prendre le freux au lasso demande du métier
Maints eux. Nan ! se lacent haut, freux. Ore gare ! jà, l'ourdi file


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2018)

dix fils de couleurs et la cousette de voyage est prête


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2018)

Âgé prétentieux candidat au trône


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2018)

À geai prêtant cieux candides, à autre troncs bons


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2018)

Trombe on t'a subie ça suffit


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2018)

Trombone tasse eut bis. As eut fi ! - l'avanie


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2018)

La vanne irrespectueuse a fait mouche


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2018)

animal post coitum mollis
Lave Annie raie. Se paie queue tueuse : af ! est mou, champion - susurre-t-elle


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2018)

Pion suce hure tel l'affamé serpent


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2018)

dégrafer la belle : ah ! là l'aléa
Pis : on sut sûreté. La femme met serres. Pan ! t'allonge


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2018)

Pente allons gentiment la descendre


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2018)

À propos, question angoissante:
une pente à l'envers est-elle une montée ou une descente ?


----------



## litobar71 (26 Octobre 2018)

pour le skieur montée
pour le cycliste descente

choisis ton activité


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2018)

- poser la question à Sisyphe

Pantalon, j'ente-y. Ment là, décent drapé des parties


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2018)

Sans drap pédés parties c'était autrefois


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2018)

Cendre râpée départissez ! - T'es autre... Foireux défi de Fée


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2018)

Des filles d'oeufs écalés, ce n'est pas courant


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2018)

travail d'arpète
D'ais fi ! Eux : deux ais. Cal : laisse né. Pac ! ouhouhou... Rend sonné, son ais


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2018)

Rançonnez, sonnez-lui les cloches il le mérite


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2018)

c'est un pic ! c'est un cap ! c'est une péninsule !
Rance, son nez. Sot nez luit. Laid : queue loche, hile leu. Mets riz, toto !


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2018)

Mes rites auto freinent la folle virée


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2018)

Mer rit tôt oh ! Frais ne l'affole, virés les ris - caraque


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2018)

L'Éric a raqué tout va bien


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2018)

L'est ric-à-rac : quête. VAB y, incontinent, pompe les sous


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2018)

On peut les soutenir à coups de pieds aux fesses


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2018)

Aune nœud : peuh ! l'est sous. Te nie ras, coude pie. Est haut fait, ce vit d'âne


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2018)

Est-ce vie damnée que poster chaque jour ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2018)

*loustic* s'y entend à charger le Sisyphe d'un _nec plus ultra_
Hé ! se vit dam _nec post_ : t'esche chat, queue. Joue rattiseur d'éros


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2018)

Attiseur des rosses, attention aux ruades


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2018)

Ah ! 'tits heurs : d'héros, ça tend scion hors. Eut adamantin ais, l'épiant de nues


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2018)

Laids pillant deux nuageuses cachettes déplaisent


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2018)

les Obélix n'ont cure d'exerciseurs
Les pis, y : han ! D'eux, n'eut âge : euses ! Qu'achètent des plaisantins ces rameurs...


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2018)

Sans thym ces rats meurtris sentent le diésel


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2018)

le Petit Chaperon Rouge & les 300 loups
Sentent 'tain ! Serrent.  Ah ! m'heurtent. Tri-cents ttt... Leus dièsent et l'hululent, leur faim


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2018)

L'heure feinte fait vivre plus longtemps


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2018)

souhait de relaps
Leu, re-fin : ttt... Fée ! vit veut, re plu, long tendre aux raies vertes


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2018)

Aurait vertueuse vie qui boirait eau pure


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Ore, aie verres...Tuent euse ? Vit, qu'y bois ! Raie, ô put raide mentule enter


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2018)

Purée! De menthe uhlans terribles se parfumaient


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2018)

Pure aide mente ? Uh ! lent t'es... Rit bleu : ce pare-fût m'est d'or, mie


----------



## litobar71 (9 Novembre 2018)

Médor, mi-Shikoku mi-Shiba.


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2018)

Cul mis chie baveuse diarrhée japonaise


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2018)

suivre la callipyge ne laisse pas de bois
Qu'eut miches ! Y bave euse, dis, à raie. Jape haut, nez alléché


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2018)

Peau née à lécher resplendira


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2018)

Poney, allez ! Cher est-ce : plan, dis - ravaler fissa ?


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2018)

Rat va les filles sages effrayer


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2018)

Rave à laids : fi yeux ! çaaa... J'ai frayé assez en ces prés


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2018)

Cep restera tordu


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2018)

C'est preste, rate. Hors, duc', uh ! - l'hèle, l'hère


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2018)

L'aile, l'air bête, tourne sans vent


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2018)

-- 
[une esquisse m'a échappé de publication à une 
heure indue - la règle implicite étant : un par jour]


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2018)

Pise - e pericolo : sporge si !
Laids l'aire béent : tour ! Ne s'en vantent pas mie d'être étais


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2018)

Idées très teigneuses anti-titines


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2018)

_ti to on hé on ?_
Y, des traités. Nieux, ente-y t'y. T'inhalera l'essence


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2018)

Ah ! Le râle est censé soulager


----------



## litobar71 (15 Novembre 2018)

l'est sans ses sous la gerce !  au turbin donc...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2018)

Laissant ces saouls... L'âge erre. Saute urbain. Dons qui passent en kils.


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2018)

Pas cent kilos, vingt en trop


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2018)

Passant qui love (vaine entropie) sa panse


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2018)

Pissa pensivement, le Manneken-pis


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2018)

fringues de jeune loup ne siéent pas à bedaine de buveur de bières
Pis, ça pend ci. Vœu ment : "leu-mannequin". Pis sumo !


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2018)

Impie sut modifier son au-delà


----------



## litobar71 (18 Novembre 2018)

sonos, deux là !  avec amplificateurs à tubes !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2018)

double bang (avec écho)
Hein ! pie (sss...) eut maudit "fi ♬" ? Est-ce son ode, là ? 
- son ode là ? Avait qu'ample, y, "fi ♬" qu'hâte rate. Uh ! bibus bas


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2018)

Y but ce bas armagnac éventé


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2018)

_Ib_. eussent bases arme à gnac eh ? Vantées s'en sont pas...


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2018)

Tes sens ont par moments des absences


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

ab* : il a fallu s'en aller chercher un cœur épytien mutique
Tais cent sons ! Pare mots ! Mande aise ab* sans seriner


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2018)

Sens ce riz népalais AB, du nanan !

Au sommet du Bio


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Censeur rit. Nez, palais a : baies dues ! N'en a nulle nice


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2018)

À nu le nid serait peu doux


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Anulle ! Nie ! - sœur rée. Peuh ! d'où t'as tel si-si ?


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2018)

Ou t'attelles six sidérantes rosses, ou tu dors.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2018)

Out à telle : ci, six der. Rends euros, saoul ! T'eus, d'hors, dégelée


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2018)

Tudor, des jeux l'ennemi juré n'est-il pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2018)

Tue d'ores, déj. Gelé nœud, mi j'eus Reine. Est hile, pâle lad - hein ?


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2018)

Pas la dinde ni l'oie ni moi


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2018)

Paladin Denis : l'eau animaux hantent en tas


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2018)

En tentes entartinées on reste à l'abri


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Entends : t'entes tard, 'tit néo nœud, raie ! Stalle, la brique lentement


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2018)

Lent te ment l'escroc fatigué


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2018)

dialogue de singes épouilleurs par-dessus le chef du chef
Lentes. M'en laisse : croc ! Phaaa... t'y guettes aux poux papas


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2018)

Poupe à part, place à la proue


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2018)

P..... ouh p..... ! A pas replats, sss... ! Ça l'happe prou, l'aut'


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2018)

Là, peu, prou l'auteur hésite


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2018)

La p-peur, où l'eau te raie _zzziii _tes parties


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2018)

Lappeur houle : hôte heur. Aise-y ! T'es parti en cirage


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2018)

Tian si rageusement préparé reste bon

(le forum aussi, malgré une erreur de cuisson)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2018)

le petit chien de monsieur Bergeret ne regardait jamais le bleu du ciel incomestible
'tit âne ci rage : euse ? ment ! prés ? pare-hères ! Hé ! c'te beau n'est pas carotte


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2018)

Et Pâques à Rotterdam c'est comme ici


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2018)

Hep ! à carreau : ter ! Dam... sec aux miss : y, paire


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2018)

Ces commis s'y perdront à ce jeu idiot


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

Sais, con ! mise : six paires de ronds. As ! (je, y dis) - ohooo... l'aboule, la thune


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2018)

À bout ! le "la" tu ne l'a pas sur ta guitare


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

-- [erreur d'anticipation]


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2018)

Ah ! boules là. Tue nœud, l'appât sûr : tas ! Gita relis, âne


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2018)

Agis ! Tare lie Anne et Monique


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2018)

Âge gîte tard. Lit. Ah ! n'aime honnie queue s'élancer


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2018)

Nique ces lents serveurs de soupe tiède


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2018)

Nie que « Ceylan » serve heur. Deux sous peuh ! T'y es décapé à l'émeri


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2018)

Allez me ridiculiserez-vous longtemps ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2018)

Ah ! l'aimes ris, dis, qu'eut Lise ? Rêve où l'on tend thalle haut


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2018)

T'as l'occasion, saisis-la


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2018)

complainte de Robinson
Tas : loques. Quasi aune. Ces îles laminent la tenue


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2018)

La mine là te nuirait sans maquillage


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

L'après-midi d'un Faune
Là mit nœud. L'hâte, nue y, raie sans maquis. Agile, le Faune !


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2018)

Sens ma quille ! Agis ! Le faux nez plaît aux enfants


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2018)

Sss... en mât qui âge, gît l'œuf. Haut n'est :  plaie ! Ose ! En fente tente ente


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2018)

Entends tante Adèle chante


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2018)

maman♩les p'tites ailes♩la peur donne-t-elle♩?
En tentant, t'as d'ailes champ, toto !


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2018)

Hante auto, moto, vélo pneu crevé !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2018)

lope! nœud creux! vétéran! bougre d'amiral de bateau lavoir!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2018)

L'haut peut. Ne queue revêts, terrant bout ! Grrr... (d'amie râles : deux) : bas tôt, l'avoir las pas put


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2018)

Là, voir l'appât putréfié coupe l'appétit


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2018)

Lave, hoir ! L'happe ! Happe ! Eus, trés fié coup, peu. L'happe hé, 'tit ! Molle auge, y


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2018)

Mollo ! J'y vais mollo !


----------



## litobar71 (14 Décembre 2018)

l'ogive est molle? l'obus au rebut!


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

L'eau gît. Vais môle. Eau bus. Eau re-bus. Ça l'est, salé !


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2018)

Sale est sa lèvre tartinée de rouge


----------



## litobar71 (15 Décembre 2018)

né dé roux, je suis en bois exotique du brésil.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2018)

le charmeur de boa (_sylvestrem tenui Musam meditatus avena_) en perd son Latin
N'aie d'air où jeu sue iambes : boa (ex zoo) tique. Dub résilié, pipeau pipe haut !


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2018)

Au pis pot de lait se remplit


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Germaine ! c'est ton tour d'aller promener les hippos
Hop ! hippos... Deux laisses sœurs amples : idéal à ces nains


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2018)

Assez ! N'importe quoi !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2018)

Assène ! Haine : porte coite. Scellé, cède !


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2018)

Ouate c'est l'essai d'un pansement


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2018)

Où hâtes ? Ces laisses cèdent hum... (pense ce manant). Mollo : molle eau


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2018)

Mots : l'homme au Loto gagne toujours


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2018)

heureux au jeu, malheureux en amour
Maux : lot. Mol haut tôt, gars nie tout, joue rebelotte et hisse et haut !


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2018)

Il sait aussi perdre dignement


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2018)

Y, c'est os-scie : paire d'heureux d'y. Nieux m'envie, fait le Faune hilare


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2018)

Fais l'oeuf au nid, l'arsouille s'en moque


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2018)

le loup n'est pas végan
Fel, leu. Faux, nie lard sous yeux. Sans mot, queue fit fi !


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2018)

Cent maux que fille fière vaincra


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2018)

hier vingt crânes néandertaliens affleurèrent suite au reflux des eaux !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2018)

Y erres, vain. Cœur a néant d'air. Ta lie (haine) à fleur, hère. Sue y tort. Feu, l'eus ; d'aise, ose l'ébat


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2018)

Les bases lèsent l'artisan


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2018)

Laid, bats œufs ! L'aise, l'art : t'y z'enjolives, Olive !


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2018)

Au lit veau ! Lis vivement tes textes !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Décembre 2018)

tétées extéroceptives, un bonheur extra !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2018)

moralité : fuyez l'enfer des férues du phare en fer 
T'étais, ex. T'es rosse. Hais p'tit, veux hun : bon nœud. Rex ! Trabe en dur


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2018)

Rab endurci dur à avaler


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2018)

Rat bande. Durci dura. Hâve, a les boules à ras


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2018)

Les bouts là racine prendront


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2018)

Laid ! bouh... L'art assis ne peut rendre rond. À pied levé !


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2018)

Ah "pi" est le vénérable lien entre calcul et dessin


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

le fruit dédendu par l'altitude
Api élevée. Nerf, râble ! L'y es ? Nan ! T'recale ! Cul, l'aide... Ai ! Cinq t'eus, refile


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2018)

Sein que tu refis le plus doux


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2018)

la tentation de Saint-Antoine
Saint, queue tue. Re. Fff... hile plu, double peine


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2018)

Doux bleu peinard deviendra le pro recherché


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2018)

pène à jouir
D'où beuh ? Le pène : art de vit, hein ! D'râle : peu ? rhôôô... re, cher, chat y rassène


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2018)

Chatte ira saine chez le véto


----------



## litobar71 (30 Décembre 2018)

elle vêt tôt ses organdis, couquinasse !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2018)

ce n'est pas un petit suisse
Helvète, oh ! ces organes, dis... Coup quine ! As, saute à l'assaut !


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2018)

À la sauce caillou réveillon raté


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonne Année !
Ah ! las s'hausse... Qu'aille où raie veille aune ! Ras, t'erres, hère


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2019)

Terre Ernest ! Bonne année ! lança le Vieil Homme.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

dans la famille des espadons, on demande le rostre
Tais raire ! n'est-c'te : beau ? - Nan ! élance, sale vit ! Aie-y haut ! mie s'irrite


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2019)

Laisse p'pa donc tranquille
Miss y ritualise la prise de bec


----------



## litobar71 (2 Janvier 2019)

deux bécots à miss mystère pour deux mille dix-neuf


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2019)

marche nordique à la Baie du mont Saint-Michel (avec double bande de début d'année)
Mie s'y rit : tua lise, là pris, eux deux. Bééé... qu'eaux, amies, se missent terres ! Pouh... (re, de mie le dit) - ce ne fut ris, nan !


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2019)

Furie n'entre pas ici car elle est raisonnable


----------



## litobar71 (3 Janvier 2019)

carrelets résonnent ?    ablettes frissonnent !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

le bonheur est dans le pré : courrent z'y vits, courts-y vits !
Qu'art relaie ! Raies zonent à blés. Teuf frit son nœud, au Faune épointé


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2019)

Faux nez pointe ailé vers le ciel


----------



## litobar71 (4 Janvier 2019)

aïe! le vert lécithocèle indique le nettoyage de la vésicule ombilicale!


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2019)

O fortunatos nimium sua si bona norint agricolas ! (qu'il disait)
Aille levée ! Relaie-ci ! Tosse elle, hein ! Dis, queue leu : n'êtes oies, y, à jeu. Deux là, vais y. Cule ! Lombes bilent y, qu'allant calant lent


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2019)

En cas, l'an l'enterrerons-nous avant l'heure ?
(Si par exemple, marche nordique sans omelette ni galettes ...)


----------



## litobar71 (5 Janvier 2019)

_trôp de cânards dans le câfé: facile est tenteras adhuc animes componere_
rond, noua vents, leurres et appeaux mâles à sarcelles !


----------



## litobar71 (5 Janvier 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> adhuc anim*o*s componere


le clavier virtuel a fourché lors de sa 1ʳᵉ phrase écrite en latin !
teneros remplacera tenteras également !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2019)

Rhône où hâve vend l'heur : zées, à peaux. M'allassent sars céladon !


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2019)

C'est là donc que ces lardons sont


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2019)

Céla don : queue - c'est l'art dont sonne or sot


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2019)

On s'honore sottement parfois de la bravoure des autres


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2019)

Once au nord saute ! M'en pare. Foies, deux là : braves, où ? Rrr... des os transis : sang de navet !


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2019)

Cent deux n'avaient rien de plus que deux gilets


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2019)

ça sent le fraîchin !
Sens ! D'œufs n'avère, y ? Haine d'œufs ! Plussent, queux de Gillette, les aulx à ton palais !


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2019)

A-t-on pâle et maigre tronche ce jour ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2019)

les bons coqs sont toujours maigres
Hâte ton pal ! L'aime aigre, tronc. - Ch... ! se jouerait-elle pas les nymphos ?


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2019)

Tel pâle et nain, faut l'aider à grandir


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2019)

ma nuit chez maudite prude
T'ailes pale ? Haine aine folle : laide est agrr ! En dire outre outre


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2019)

Roux trou traité par dessous la jambe ensorcèle


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2019)

Rout : route raies ? Ttt... épars. De saoul, l'agent ban ! sort scellé : ras


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2019)

Seau recèle les radis radio-actifs


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2019)

Sss... hors scélérat ! d'ire rat dit haut. Ah ! qu't'y fera les pieds


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2019)

Feu rat l'épiait mais le rata de peu


----------



## litobar71 (13 Janvier 2019)

mêle rattes, ah! deux petits cèpes de bordeaux, graisse de canard, ail, persil: à la sarladaise quoi !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2019)

dialogue entre l'Ogre et sa fille Marmitonne à propos d'un salmigondis de marmots
M'aile rata d'eux ? Peuh ! 'tits : c'est peu d'eux bord.. ! Ogresse, d'eux : cane art, aïe ! 
- Père, si, là lasse, art las, d'aise qu'aux haricots te cantonne !


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2019)

Côtes, quand tonne l'orage, je vous ignore


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2019)

Qu'haute qu'entonnes l'eau rhaaa... ! - Jeu. - Voues-y ! N'y ore eau bus-je


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2019)

Aux robes eut jeune femme délicate attention


----------



## litobar71 (15 Janvier 2019)

Licata, Tence, Ionie: trouvez l'intruse


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2019)

double bande
Hors, obus... Jeu nœud : fan me délie cas, tâtant scion.
Y, trou vais.  Lin, te rues en : vit !


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2019)

Zan, vite avant le p'tit déj !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2019)

Z'envie : t'as vent, leu ! Peux-t'y déjà pifer là mie?


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2019)

Happy ! Fait la minette voyant le bouquet.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2019)

Ah ! pis : fellah miné ttt... Veau aïe ! en... Leu, bouc, aie mie - cerf !


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2019)

Bouc émissaire un jour, pied au derrière toujours


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2019)

Bookée, miss sert. Hum... joue ! Re, pis. Hé ! ho ! der (rit hère). Tout joue : relance


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2019)

Relents se font sentir, de l'air !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2019)

Re lent ? Sss... fonce ! ente ! tire : deux ! L'hère est las


----------



## litobar71 (20 Janvier 2019)

Hair ! hélas son compositeur vient de nous quitter le dix-sept décembre.


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2019)

Descends Breton avant que la mer monte


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2019)

quand on manie le coupe-chou, mieux vaut ne pas prendre de tangente
Décent (brrr...) tond avant-queue. Lame erre. Mon tigre n'a pas pâti !


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2019)

Tit grenat pape a-t-il pas pâti ?


----------



## litobar71 (22 Janvier 2019)

papa titi, maman grosse minette.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2019)

mignonne, allons voir si la rose...
P..... ! happe-patte y - t'y m'as (ment gueux). Rosse mie n'êtes, déclosant rose hère


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2019)

Osant rots ? Zéro de conduite, na !


----------



## litobar71 (23 Janvier 2019)

_la musique donne une âme à nos cœurs et des ailes à la pensée_
des cons du hit ?  navets en perspective !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2019)

D'éconduit, te n'avez, âne, paire. S'paie que 'tit vit n'a l'haute aune


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2019)

À l'automne on verra bien


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2019)

Allô Tom ?  néon vert à Bienne tu achèteras, qualité extra.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2019)

à verse toujours
À l'hôte ! Au nez ! Au nœud ! Verre rab y hé ! ne tua chais. Ttt... ras cale y t'extravases ! Une aut' une !


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2019)

Nos thunes nous coûtent cher


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2019)

nos us, 'coups en chairs', dixit l'aborigène.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2019)

_olé ! olé !_
N'oses uh ! qu'où hanche chère d'X cite ? L'as beau, ris-je ! hennit Nane y


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2019)

Il n'a ni foi ni loi


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2019)

je dis : la rose, et voici que se lève l'absente de tous les bouquets
Inane if faut, à nil eau, à vert n'y sonne haie


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2019)

Verni son nez attire les regards


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

la reptation du lombric
Ver nice, oh ! n'aie hâte... T'y relaie re... Garde l'élan lent...


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2019)

L'aile en l'entraînant joue son rôle


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2019)

la politesse ou l'art de de différer l'obscène
Laid, l'en-l'antre. Traîne en joue : son. Rot lanterner sait civil


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2019)

_Roland_, terne essai, six villégiatures pour le lire


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

lente aire : ne pas confondre "terrain lourd" et "nid à poux"
Rôôô... lente aire n'est-ce ? Hé ! ci (vit laid) gît hâte. Eut (re) poux rrr... Leu, lit r'honnit


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2019)

L'ironie du store éclairant


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2019)

quand on n'a pas les yeux en face des trous, on n'y entre pas les clés non plus
L'ire au nid due : sss... t'aurai, clé ! Rentre-y qu'enfin !


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2019)

En triquant feindre de caresser


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2019)

le bonheur est dans la grotte : cours-y
 vite, cours-y vite ! (cf. Didon & Énée)
Antre rit. Qu'en fin d'heureux (deux) : carrée c'est ! Là telle ait Faune


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2019)

La télé faux-nez du pouvoir


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2019)

où l'on évite de sortir son téléphone
L'hâtée, Leffe : on n'est dupe, où voir d'écume en tas (peuh !)


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2019)

Des culs m'en tape heureusement


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2019)

la première absinthe de l'ingénue
Dès qu'eut menthe, a peureuse manqué s'exhiber nue


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2019)

Sec si Ben hurle arrose-le


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2019)

arrête ton char, Ben Hur !
Sexe si bée, n'eurent la rose les badants


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2019)

Ose les bas, danse avec, dors sans


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2019)

l'après-midi d'un émule du Faune
Aux œufs l'ébat ! Dan savait, queue d'or, sens ci taire


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2019)

Or cent cités reposaient comme Ur en vers


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

les rombières en fourrure errent en Jérimadeth
Ore sans Cythère, peaux aient cons mûrs, envers d'ais


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2019)

Murant verres d'aisance c'est assainissant


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Mue rend vert des ans. Ces tassés nie ! Sens la rose


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2019)

Sans l'arrosoir pas de salades


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

l'héritage ridicule
Cent : l'are aux hoirs. Repas d'eusses : ah ! la déconvenue


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2019)

Là des cons venus d'ailleurs s'ennuient


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2019)

l'amant de Lady Chatterley
Lad hé ! qu'on veut nu, d'ail (heur !) sent nuitamment - dénie l'Ève


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2019)

T'as mandé ni les veaux ni nous autres


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2019)

le bandard-fou
T'amender ? N'y lève aux ninous au train ! Scie l'effet !


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2019)

Ainsi les faits seront devant eux


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2019)

Hein... six Leffe et ce rond deux vents te m'émet ? L'est laid !


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2019)

Si les fesses rondes d'eux vantent mes mets, les laiderons s'en régaleront


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Cille ! ...et fée-sœur onde devant. Euh ! m'aime-elle, ailée, de ronce en raie gars, le rondin en rut ? - rit-il, le Faune


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2019)

L'oeuf au neuf blanc reste mollet


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2019)

Leu, faux nœud, f......? B....l ! en raie c't mol est, l'animal


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2019)

Mots laids, l'âne nie malicieux en être l'auteur


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

mais qu'est-elle allée faire dans cette galère (de running) ?
Mollets l'animent, Alice. Scient eux han ! aîtres. L'eau te rince haut


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2019)

Ôte rein sauve le malade


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Au train, sot ! Veulent mâle lad, dames


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2019)

Le mât là damasquiné impressionne


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2019)

Ysengrin a mal au dos
Leu, mal adens : masse, kiné imprécis ! On a nœud là


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2019)

Ânes, eux lassent encore


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2019)

Ah ! ne la sens qu'aurorale, la mie


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2019)

Au rot râle l'amygdale, langue chante


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Aure aura, l'amie d'allant, gueux. Champ : ton lit et ciel sûr


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2019)

On lie et scie, et l'surveillant voit qu'dalle


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2019)

laisse faire le temps, ta vaillance et ton roi
Au nœud ! Lit et ci : elle sur, veille. Envoie queue d'Alcide eh ! lanterne


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2019)

Si des lents ternissent la balade alors stop !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2019)

Le vierge, le vivace et le bel aujourd'hui
Va-t-il nous déchirer avec un coup d'aile ivre
Ce lac dur oublié que hante sous le givre
Le transparent glacier des vols qui n'ont pas fui!

Ci, d'élan terre nie ce là-bas ; là, d'hale hors se tope aide d'haleur


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2019)

Et deux dalles leur tiennent chaud


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2019)

gigolo bronzé
Aide d'hâle : heur tien ! Nœud chôma mie à Nice


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2019)

Mamie Annie se marre ce matin


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2019)

le guerrier aspire au repos
Ma mie, ah ! n'hisse Mars, mâtine, Ulysse est las


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2019)

Nue, lisse et lascive, ainsi soit-elle !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2019)

Nul icelle, à six vins si saoul, attelle aimante à la pelle


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2019)

Tel l'aimant t'as lappé la vodka magnétique


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2019)

question d'étique
T'ailaient mental, happés là, vos deux cas. Magne, étique queue, d'ente errée !


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2019)

Question bibliothèque 
Que dans tes rayons se réveillent les poètes


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2019)

Qu'eux d'ans terrés, y ont ce rêve : aient yeux, lais ! Poe, aie ton corbeau _more_


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2019)

Corps beau mort, âme belle gaie


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2019)

Qu'hors baume or, rame bée, le guéri marinier !


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2019)

Guère i' m'a ri niais au nez


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2019)

Gué rime : marri nié. On aide à passer la mie


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2019)

Et d'appâts c'est la misère, vite un ver de terre


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2019)

ai migrant
Ai, d'happes assez là mises, erre. Vit (hum !) vert d'eux : tes rebondis, ai mie


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2019)

Oeuf terreux bondit émietté s'échappant


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2019)

_Euheuheuh..._ F..... ! ter "_euheuheuh.._." bon ! dis ! eh ! mie hait ! Tes sèches, appends-t'en où ...


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2019)

Pan tend houx, ronces, épines aux amoureux


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2019)

zizi pan-pan
Pan ! tente ou rond : ces pines osent. Ah ! mou, recru


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2019)

À mous recrutés, guerre non assurée


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2019)

cachez vos rouges tabliers !
Amour cru tait guère. Nonne a sûre raie, la novice


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2019)

Assurer l'âne aux vices c'est de la folie


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Ah ! suret l'anneau... Vit cède, là faut l'hie lasse


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2019)

La folle lit l'astuce et rit


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

L'a faux, lit. Las, t'eus serres, Irène ! émet l'as


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2019)

Ire, haine et mélasse nourrissent le méchant


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2019)

_Gal, amant de la reine, *n'*alla, tour magnanime..._
Y, reine n'aime hélas ! ce "nous". Rit seule, mes chances : son nié


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2019)

Oh ! L'eau rime...
Échanson niais 
Beaujolais pas frais


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2019)

Hais chansonnier bot ! 
J'hôle et paf ! ré ♩haut
À m'entonner oh...


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2019)

Amant ton nez ose se fourrer partout


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2019)

Ah ! ment aunée... Aux œufs ! - ce fou rée par tout étal en halle


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2019)

Tout est talent halte aux artistes


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2019)

il en a le souffle coupé, Actéon
(Toux) t'étalant, hâle t'oses. Arh... t'hisses tes monts à nana


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2019)

Au lot rit ma tata
Au grolleau rit mon tonton 

T'aimes onze ânes à naseau curieux


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2019)

Té ! mons : ananas au curry, œufs mimosa - annonce l'amène


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2019)

Aujourd'hui on ose tout...

Mime osa, ânon, cela : ménopause inversée


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2019)

Mie mots a (Anne). On se la mène hop ! au zinc. Versez l'euphorie !


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2019)

Pose un verre c'est l'oeuf au riz, spécialité du chef !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2019)

Vincent mit l'âne dans le vert et selle en vain l'autre
Pause, hun vert ! Selle le fort ! Hisse ! Paissent y alités... D'hucher, f..... ai la pépie


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2019)

Et la paix piètrement s'installa


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2019)

la grosse et le rabougri : on demande un armistice (domestique)
Elle happe ! Hais pis : aître m'enceint. Stalle à menu


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2019)

T'as la menuisière qui rabote et radote


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2019)

Thalas me nuisent. Hier qu'ire. Ras bottés, rats d'ôtés. Amen.


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2019)

Beauté, radeau t'es à mes nageuses le sauveur


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2019)

tourisme en Provence
Baux : terre à dos té ! Amènes, âgent euses. Leu sot veut repentir en photo


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2019)

Pan ! Tyran faut tôt ou tard s'en débarrasser


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2019)

Ôôô-îîîîî ... Ôôô-îîîîî ... pof !
Pente tire en faute hôte. Hou ! Tarzan d'ébats ras s'est atterré


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2019)

Des bas racés tâtés raisonnablement attirent


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2019)

la lad ne voit pas la vie en rose
Deb. Haras : c'est à taire. Aise on n'a, bleu. Ment hâte. T'y ratisses, ratisses


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2019)

T'iras-t-y ? Sera tisserand vendant ses tissus


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Anne, ma sœur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?
'Tit rat, t'hisseras-t'y sœur en van ? Danse est y sue, cette eue


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2019)

Dans cette issue c'est une fin du monde


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2019)

Annie aime les sucettes
Les sucettes à l'anis
Dents, sept y sucent, sais-tu ? Neuf (indues) m'ont dégoûté d'anis, ennemi


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2019)

Ânes, hyènes ne m'y reprendront plus


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2019)

il n'y a plus de Pénélope
Annie hait nœud. Mire, prend deux ronds, plue lice ait


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2019)

adieu Calypso
Ah ! nie aine... Mie (re) peu rend d'heur. Rompe l'Ulysse hé ! scelle l'été


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2019)

Hisser c'est l'éternel boulot du mousse


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

faut-il imaginer Sisyphe heureux ?
Y cesse s'ailer. Ter, r'naît l'bout (l'haut dû) mou. C'est l'assez


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2019)

Moussez, la cérémonie commence


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2019)

ménage de printemps
M'houssez la serre hé ! Monique. Qu'on m'en secoue l'ais !


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2019)

Con ment ! Ce coup les lecteurs jettent le bouquin


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2019)

la chair est triste hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres
Comment se coule l'électeur ? Rejette l'«heu...», bout, quinte, émet-là nenni


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2019)

Tes mets l'âne énigmatique n'en voulait


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2019)

maté mat y : queue
T'aimer, l'Anne ? Hé ! nie gueux. Mate, y : queue, nan ? vous les scie, si mie


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2019)

Laisse ici miséreux tes soucis


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2019)

à verse toujours
L'ai six : six mise ! - Hère, t'es saoul, ci sus cesse


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2019)

Si suces esquimau, ciné chaud


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2019)

six d'un coup, l'aut'...
Six eues : c'est c'qui m'occit. N'échoit m'y mie, ce coup-là


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2019)

Miss coud la robe du marié


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2019)

Loustic s'est embrouillé le clavier 
à propos de _la robe du marié_. 
Hélas, il a du mal à s'y retrouver avec 
parent 1, parent 2, parent 3,... et
marié 1, marié 2, marié 3,... 
À demain 1


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2019)

hé ! à Rome les mariés ne portaient pas la



culotte ni le pantalon. Je vois bien la mariée 
recousant la toge nuptiale de son futur...


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2019)

À Rome on savait se tenir !
J'ai oublié de citer
Père 1, père 2,... Mère 1, mère 2,...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Miss coud la robe du marié



Mie se coule ah ! rob d'eue : marre y est.
M'hisse coulard, aube dû mat, ri ai...

- c'est l'heure, scelle heur​


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2019)

Sais le recel heureusement pour vivre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2019)

repos dû, guerrier !
S'aile re, celle. Heureuse ment : pouh ! re vit veut raie d'hissant


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2019)

Cèdres ?
Raidis sentirons-nous encore la rose ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Raide y, sans tir nouant corps, l'art osé de Faune


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2019)

L'arrosé de faux Noah ignore la loi


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2019)

le bon arpète est un arpète étique
Lard aux aides ? Fff... aune, ho ! Ail... Nie hors-là, l'oison ! Assez, ces cènes !


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2019)

La loi, on a cessé sainement de l'appliquer


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2019)

Là, l'eau. Ah ! aux nasses ! Essaie ces nœuds. Mande-là plies : qu'épars l'appât


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2019)

Quai par là paraît accessible


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2019)

misanthrope enclin au soliloque
Qu'hait parle à part et assez cible ennemis


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2019)

Tasses cessibles et ne misez pas aussi sur leur contenu


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2019)

Raboliot
Tassé ci blé, nœuds mis et paou ! six eurent l'heur, con ! Tenus de conserve


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2019)

Comte ! Deux concerts vous raviront


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2019)

Compte d'œufs : qu'on serve hourra ! Vit rond d'étalon


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2019)

Houh ! Rats virons, détalons, quel cirque !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2019)

Où, ravis, rondent des talons, qu'elles cirent crénom, celles-là !


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2019)

Énonce ! Ait la parole facile et bois un coup !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2019)

Aine, non cèle l'appât. Rôle fassent hiles : les boisent hum ! cou..... de cerf : vit d'ais !


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2019)

Coude sert : vide et lève la bouteille


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2019)

une vraie tigresse
Coups (deux) servis d'elle (Ève), là boutés : yeux ! Retape, ohé !


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2019)

Heure ta poètesse te caresse


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2019)

Heureux : t'as peau hé ! Teste : qu'à raie se carre ais !


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2019)

Car est-ce carrément le printemps ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2019)

loup végan mangeur de vesces-de-loup
Quart hesse : carême, ment leu. Prrr... hein ! tannique hé ! l'hémi


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2019)

Annie quelle éminente grimpeuse !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2019)

Anne ? Niquée l'ai. Mine ente : grain p..... ; euse en entrée


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2019)

genre cachous Lajaunie
zans, nan, tressauts dans la boite vous font remarquer !


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2019)

Ma requête attendra


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2019)

mare, quai, ta tendre a
marre qu'est à tendre a-
marre, quête tâtant drap

- peu rit la mie


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2019)

Rapeur rit la mine déconfite


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2019)

Râpe-heur : y lamine des cons. Fi ! tu rabêtis


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2019)

Confit tuera bêtes ici si elles l'avalent


----------



## Xman (12 Avril 2019)

Elles l'avalent si l'ont envie !
nul mais bon ...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2019)

péché de gourmandise (double reprise)
Confitures, abbé, t'y scient ciel aval. Ci, lot n'en vise ta panse


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2019)

Tape en souriant ! Merci !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Avril 2019)

souris en mer circassienne nagea, flotta, coula.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2019)

Sienne : une île entourée de l'océan de vignes du Chianti
Sourd riant : mer.. ! circa, Sienne a jà flot à coups. Lampe ! toto


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2019)

Tautologies épuisent l'ignorant


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2019)

Tôt au logis et puise l'«y-nie-hors», Annie : eau Léthé


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2019)

Ni au lait teigne ni à l'eau s'habitue


----------



## litobar71 (14 Avril 2019)

Allô Saab ! bitume te seyait à merveille, nostalgie.. ..


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2019)

ras longé
Gnole éteignit à l'os sa bite. Hum... t'essayer ? Amère veille n'hausse thalle : gît laid


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2019)

T'as le gilet Jo ne t'en souvienne


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

[poursuite du lipogramme]
Ttt... hâle, Gilles, ai-je au nœud ? Tan sous vit ai, n'ai à l'hâler


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2019)

Nez à l'aller, sans au retour


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2019)

Né alla laid, sang hors, tout râlant vers ici


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2019)

Tour à l'envers ils s'y feront les coureurs


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Ttt... hourrah, l'an vert ! Hile-ci : feu ! Rond l'ai, coup (re, re) - c'est la scie


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2019)

Recel assis, travail reposant


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2019)

Rheueueu... ces las sis, trave aillent re posant ! ulule l'uhlan


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2019)

Lu lentement ça endort


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2019)

erreur de saisie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2019)

L'eus, lente. Mense a en dos rrr... Mie, tue-les-m'y


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2019)

Mites huent l'émissaire insecticide


----------



## litobar71 (20 Avril 2019)

ses reins secs ! tiques Idéfix coupables ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2019)

Mie t'eus, l'hémi ? Cerf ! rince hectique ide et fixe coup pas bleu, là t'en dus


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2019)

Latte en dur chêne résiste


----------



## litobar71 (22 Avril 2019)

nerd si stéréotypé.. ..à toi la main le crack !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2019)

L'attendu re-chaîne : nerf, raies hissent-te, 
terré, haut type hé ! Ah ! tôt alla maint leu, queue ras. Qu'
hausse la mentule, lame ente !


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2019)

L'amant tue l'amante enfin soulagé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2019)

Là, mens-tu lamentant, fin saoul, l'âgé ! nie Annie


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2019)

Là j'ai ni âne ni chien à nourrir


----------



## litobar71 (23 Avril 2019)

Nanou.. ..rires assurés grâce à ses postures animalières !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2019)

La très-chère était...
La gêne n'y a niche ! Y, ai Anne : houri. Ras eut raie, gras assez post. Tu ranimes mâle, hier relaps, ô l'eue


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2019)

Lierre lappe sol uni et mur délabré


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2019)

Lis ! - hères l'absolu nième eurent d'elle, à braies rabattues, icelle


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2019)

Elle a brait, rat battu hisse élégant pompon


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2019)

Baron de Sigognac
Élabré rabat tu, y scelle les gants : pompe on a, si sans sou


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2019)

Six-cents saouls combien de boutanches ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2019)

Scie sens, où con bien deux bouts t'enchâsse, fi !


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2019)

Debout, tanche a ce fil en vue mais ne mord


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2019)

D'eux boutant, chat se filant (vvv...) humés nœuds. Morbleu ! leur gousset sent fin


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2019)

Gousse c'est sans faim qu'on te rejette


----------



## litobar71 (29 Avril 2019)

conterais-je tes dernières galipettes le marmot ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2019)

Goût cesse, enf....  Hein ? Compteur ai jeté, d'erre nie hier. Gars, l'hype pète ! Leus : marre. Monotone, l'eau tonne


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2019)

Mon automne, l'hôte honnête l'annonce agréable


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2019)

les jolies ♫ colonies ♫ ...
Mono tonne : l'auto nette, là ! Non s'agrée à bleu, ce lavage


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2019)

Cela va gêner toute la colo


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2019)

Seul, l'hâve âgé, n'êtes out. L'accole au nid, l'amie


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2019)

La colle honnie la midinette s'en débarrasse


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2019)

quand le Faune se fait rembarrer
Là qu'haut, l'aune nil à mie d'y nette : sans dé...... ! Barre ras, scélérat !


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2019)

Des bars assez laids râlent dans le filet


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2019)

coup de barre dans l'Alpe homicide
Deb harrassée l'hère hale. Dent ! L'œuf ? Fi... les Mars-y !


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2019)

File ! Ai marre cinéma déjà vu !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2019)

Fil aime : art. Si n'aime, à des « jà » vulgaires erre !


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2019)

Guère ermite danse dans le désert


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2019)

Ysengrin a le manteau un peu mité
Guerre ! Ai (re) mites dans sedan. Leu, des haires eus ? s'ouït


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2019)

Rue soul iconoclaste !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2019)

Russe ? Oui, con ! haut que l'a, style, aviné


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2019)

L'Asti ? La vinaigrette s'en passe


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Bandard Fou
L'as, t'y l'as : vit né. Gré te sens pas, c'stipe arborer ?


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2019)

Cent pastilles par beau raisonnement valent mieux qu'une


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2019)

S'hampe pas, c't'hile ? Pare borées au nœud ! Ment « va ! », leu ? Mi-œufs qu'eut nœud ? Fi ! l'as est las


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2019)

Ne fit lacets l'apprenti cordonnier


----------



## litobar71 (9 Mai 2019)

anticorps dont hier la maturation était positive ont déçu avec le nouvel antigène


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2019)

ça, lad : salades (cousues de fil blanc)
Neuf fil à selle : là, prends-t'y ! Corde, ô niais !
(Re) là, mate : tu rationnes ! Étaie : peaux y t'y vont.
Dé suave hé ! Queue l'noue ! Vé ! lent, t'y gêne...

Du balai !


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2019)

Où il y a de l'antigêne, il n'y a pas d'antiplaisir
Du bas les imposés pleurent


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2019)

Dues balles lèsent impôts et pleut  rappel (alarme)


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2019)

Rat pela, larme à l'oeil, la patate


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Rap ? Peu là l'art, malle œufs, y lape pâte hâte, oh ! rateur


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2019)

Aux rates heureuses, bises du ramoneur


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2019)

Ore hâte heure, euse ! Bis œufs durs à mon heur ! (ménade au sylvain)


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2019)

Ados, si le vin est tiré, il faut le boire... plus tard


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2019)

Ah ! docile vint, étiré, hile fol. Bois (re) plut. T'arrête pas toto, fait Lili


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2019)

Pâte auto, fêle illico le pare-brise


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2019)

Patte ôte ! Ophélie l'y colle part : brisé, l'étalon


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2019)

Zélé t'as longtemps dépassé les bornes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2019)

Zées : léthales, on tend des passes. Scellez bords ! Nulle issue !


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2019)

Or nu lit surpris il rêve


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2019)

Alors m’éveillerai-je à la ferveur première,
Droit et seul, sous un flot antique de lumière,
Lys ! et l’un de vous tous pour l’ingénuité.
Hors, n'eut lys sûr prix : y, le révélé des lais


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2019)

Laide et lépreuse elle sortait le soir


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Iseut reprise des lais à la Joyeuse Garde quand 
Tristan démaille des hauberts dans les tournois
Les délais, preux, ai ! Le sort tel : soi ruminant laisses l'ai


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2019)

Rumine en laisse l'épreuve s'achève


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2019)

un petit coin c'est au Paradis
Rhume minant l'ai, ce laid. Preuve ? Sache, Ève mie, pis nul


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2019)

Hippie nu le voici de retour


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2019)

Y, pine, nulle voie, si d'heureux tour n'eus l'us


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2019)

Tourne ! ulule ! la proie t'attend


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2019)

Tourd n'eus. L'eus, l'âpre houx ah ! tâtant latente


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2019)

À temps la tante à Jules la ramène


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2019)

je mis un bonnet rouge au vit : œufs dits queue, si on n'erre
Hâtant l'attentat, j'eus l'art amène, ânonnes-tu


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2019)

(La connexion forum fut pénible)

À none turbin commence


----------



## litobar71 (21 Mai 2019)

mansuétude accordée aux réparateurs du forum, jarnicoton !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2019)

et la nonne aima le brigand...
Âne, nonne t'eut (re). Bin... con m'en sue :
- étude à corps d'ais. Raie, pare hâteur ! Du fort, homme ! Jarre nique, haut ton vit !​


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2019)

Ni coton vilain ni ouate préférée


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2019)

Ni coton vilain, ni ouate jolie

 Bizarre !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2019)

cas qu'à doigt caca d'oie
Nicot : ton vil, hein ? Nies "oie" ? Ttt... j'ole y la Gitane


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2019)

Jo, l'île agita nos sens retrouvés, sauvés !


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2019)

Ceci est un essai suite au bug #18489 et #18489 !

Chouette ça fonctionne !
Merci Macgé


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2019)

Geôle y, l'âge. Gîte en os : anse. Re, trou vais : sot vé ! Laissons : n'aunons


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2019)

"Laids sont nos noms" est un mensonge

(j'ai déjà posté cette réponse, mais elle n'apparaît pas encore... même bug qu'hier)


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2019)

Jeûnes n'y n'ombrent deux nonces en soutanes


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2019)

Non sans sous t'as négocié la paix


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2019)

Les messages de *samedi*-*dimanche*-*lundi* ayant disparu, je peux recréer
 de mémoire mon message de *samedi* en réponse au #18493 de *loustic*
"Les sons n'ont non", ai (hum) en songe, Ninon


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2019)

J'ai la mémoire qui flanche...
Je nie nombre de non-sens ???


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2019)

ça doit être ça, puisque à partir de là je me rémémore ma réponse (de *dimanche*, donc) :
Jeûnes n'y n'ombrent deux nonces en soutanes


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2019)

Sans sous ta nounou fait grève


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2019)

Ta réplique, *loustic*, aurait dû être :
Non cent sous t'a négocié la paix
ce qui m'aurait permis de répéter ma réponse (de ce matin *lundi*) :
N'ont cens ou tannées gosses, si elle a pété la mère


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2019)

Ciel à pets l'Amérique attire


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2019)

le rêve américain
Scié l'appel. Amère y, queue. À tire, l'Ute


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2019)

Cathy relut tes mots d'amour


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2019)

ma nuit chez Maud
Qu'à tirs luttait Maud dame ! (houri rebelle)


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2019)

Mou rire, belles dents


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2019)

Belles dansent et virevoltent,
Messieurs regardent et admirent.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2019)

le sentiment du beau en queue de pie
Mourre, y (re).
Bée leu. Dans ses vits : (re) volts.
Mais scieur garde ais _ad_ mire, et débite des lais


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2019)

Des bits délaissés bloquent l'ordi


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2019)

Que l’or dispute sa valeur au platine, franchement, que veux-tu que ça me fasse ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2019)

Queues : lors, dix putes s'avalent l'heur hop ! Latines franches manquent : queues ! Vœu t'eus : qu'_eusses_ à meufs astiquent la raie


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2019)

Asti ? Que l'art étende son domaine


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2019)

Son dos mène droit à ce que je cherche.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2019)

Sont d'homme hé ! nœuds de roi... Ah ! c'queue... Jeu cher : choquer


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2019)

Choc évitable peur inutile


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2019)

Choquée, vite ! table pourrie, nue, t’y lus la pauvreté et l’abandon.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2019)

Chaud qu'est vit à bleue. Pouh ! ris n'eut-il eu l'happe ? Haut, vœu re t'aile à bande : on fond !


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2019)

Tes labs en dons fonciers ont survécu


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2019)

Tels là bancs dont fonds sciaient : aune sur vés ; culs mâchés


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2019)

Écume a chez le fumeur un rôle


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2019)

Hé ! qu'eûmes haché l'œuf. Hume : meurt hum !... Rot licite, hôte !


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2019)

Au lit si tôt ton moulin va trop fort


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2019)

Haut l'hisse-y, toton mou (laine) ! Vvv... hâte trot ! Fore, vit, scie l'ais !


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2019)

Vis ! si les nuages s'éloignent, profite !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Vice, si laid nu? Âge : c'est loi, nieux ! Prof fi ! t'eus lisse


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2019)

Ulysse eut l’issue seul, et sut se lancer sans se lasser.


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2019)

Seul en cessant cela ses sens se renforceront


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juin 2019)

amphore, ce rond hanché sous les anses est très féminin.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

triple écho
Hue, l'hisse ! Hue, l'hisse ! Hue ! Ce laid suce !
Celant ses sens seule à ces censeurs, en for sœur
Aune ânes chez saouls (laids ancêtres) et fait mine - d'ange


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2019)

Dents gercées bouillie mal mâchée


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2019)

Dans j'erre. Ces bouilles y mâles m'achèvent. Ras le rade !


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2019)

Ève râle ! Radine garde ton Jules !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2019)

Aie vœu ras, le rat ! Dîne, gars, de thon ! Jus lape à fond !


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2019)

Là, paf ! on m'en a collé une !


----------



## Berthold (10 Juin 2019)

À coléus ne peux-tu mettre suffisamment de terreau ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2019)

L'appât fond, man : n'a collé... Hue nœud
(peu tue), sue fils ! Amende tes roidillons, lapin !


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2019)

Roi dit : on l'a peint attends que ça sèche


----------



## litobar71 (11 Juin 2019)

oncques s'assèche si bien arrosé, le gosier !


----------



## Berthold (11 Juin 2019)

Ah ! Rosé… ! L’ego s’y est mieux accommodé du rouge, pourvu qu’il fût un peu tanique.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

aimable dialectique conjugale
À rots ailés, go ! Sciaient mie, eux. - Ah ! comme ode, est dur : hou ! - Je pourvus qu'hile... - Fût, hun ! - Peuh... t'as niqué ma série


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2019)

Annie qu'aima sérieusement le beauf s'est tirée


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2019)

En _hic_ hé ! massait rieuse. Ment leu : bof... c'est 'tit, récrimine la mie


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juin 2019)

rime innée: l'amiral Larima, Larima quoi, la rime à rien.


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2019)

L'art y marie ainsi le beau et le laid


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2019)

Là, ris m'a ri : hein ! s'il (bot) aile, l'ai file


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2019)

Elle les fit lever leur verre


----------



## litobar71 (14 Juin 2019)

l'heure versée dans la clepsydre obturée a croupi


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2019)

Suzanne et les vieillards
Le revers cédant là, clé peu s'y dérobe : t'eurent, raie accroupie, aperçue ces laids


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2019)

Père sucez les bonbons pas l'emballage


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2019)

Bon ! Bon… Palan bas, l’âge aura raison des derniers dockers…


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juin 2019)

eiders nient aires d'eaux (ceux qu'erratiques, pour la reproduction)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2019)

Hé ! d'hères n'y errent dos. Se quèrent attiques ! Pouh rrr... l'art pro : du c.. s'y aune lot


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2019)

Duc sillonne l'autre champ de bataille


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2019)

Chant ? Débat ? Taille ta route, au lieu de causer tout le temps !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Due queue ? Scions ! Ne l'ôte rrr... Ch... ! En d'ébats t'as yeux,
tare. Out tôt (lit : eux d'eux qu'osés) ! T'houle t'en
pas, loup - dit-elle (la mie)


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2019)

T'empales où ? Dis t'es là ? Minable sors de ton trou !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

le bonheur est dans le pré
Taon pâle hou ! D'y, tel lamina bleue : sort. Deux t'ont (troupe mince) harcelée


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2019)

Maint sar seul est une proie facile


----------



## Berthold (18 Juin 2019)

Une Pro-A, face illuminée, me jette un ballon dans le pif. Aïe.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2019)

Ulysse s'avance de l'écume au-devant Nausicaa qui joue à la balle (le Docteur No à rebours)
Main : ça recelait uh... nœud peu roi. Fasse, île eue, mine n'aie, me... Jet - tumb ! balle onde... en l'épi ! Faille du décorum


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2019)

Du dais qu'aux romains nous envions il se moque


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Dû : dès qu'ore on met _nouse_*, en vit aune ! Hile ? ce mot : queue, seul avéré d'us
*no-spouse (slang)


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2019)

Se laver raie —dû cela vous affliger— puis revenir me parler quand l’odeur sera supportable. Merci.


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2019)

Cela verrai du haut de la tour
_la réponse de Berthold n'était pas affichée_
...


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2019)

Mère sicilienne fils bandit ?


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2019)

erreur de doublon
ça va mal ce matin !


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2019)

Si ! Si l’hyène fit ce banc, dix chacals peuvent-ils faire dix chaises !?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

le fils de la Mère Sicile est un bandard fou
Mais... re, s'hisse-y (lit) hé ! nœud. Fi ! se bande-y... Chat cale : peu veut-y le fer (re). D'y, chez Zoé se carre laid


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2019)

Ohé ! Ce cas relève du gâtisme précoce


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

esse haut, esse !
Haut, esse ! Qu'art lève dû ! Gars, t'hisse-me ! Prêt ? Qu'os scie-ci !


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2019)

Qu'aussi silencieuse fut la guitare ça gênait


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2019)

Cosse ici lance yeuse. Fût-là : gui ! Tare, sage aîné ? s'enquit l'émule


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2019)

Sens qui les mulâtres tentent d'imiter


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2019)

Sans qu'hile émût l'âtre - tante : dis-m'y, t'es mité, l'Émile ?


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2019)

Tes mites ailées mille fois trouent tes fringues


----------



## Berthold (24 Juin 2019)

T’es fringuant, mec, d’où tires-tu cette énergie ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2019)

T'émis tes lemmes y, le fou. Hâte route ! Hais freins !
Gamme aie queue ! Doute y (re) t'eusses, c'est tes nerfs, Gille ! - rit l'harangère


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2019)

Lard en germant rend bedonnant


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2019)

La Rangère ment. Rands bœufs d'eau n'en auraient l'us ?


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2019)

Donne en or et lumière sera !


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2019)

Élus, mièvre ce râteau est, vive cette pioche…


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2019)

sept pis? oh! cherchez bien le manquant, que diable!


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

D'haut nœud âne ore est ? L'eut mi hier : sss... ras !
Tôt hé ! vit veut cette pie hocher ?
Ch... est bi, hein ? (leu ment). Qu'en queue dia ! bleu l'ait - j'y laisse


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2019)

Laid gît l'espion stupide


----------



## Berthold (27 Juin 2019)

— Laisse !
— Pionces-tu ?
— Pis ! Depuis le début de la canicule, je végète…


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

L'ai-je y, lait ? - Ce pis ? hon... se tut pis.
Deux puits leu dès but : deux là !
- Canes, y culent : jeu. Vais-je hé! tituber dé-bu ?


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2019)

Bédés : bulles édifiantes, mille sabords !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2019)

bulle édifiante
Bée, deb : bue, Lady fiente, mis le « ça » borgne à l'air


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2019)

À bord nia l'ermite à tort accusé


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2019)

Abhorre nid à l'air mis. T'as ttt... aure à culs eh ? - ris-je


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2019)

Tôt raquent, usent, érigent les bricolos sérieux


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2019)

Le vierge, le vivace et le bel aujourd'hui
Va-t-il nous déchirer avec un coup d'aile ivre
Ce lac dur oublié que hante sous le givre
Le transparent glacier des vols qui n'ont pas fui !

Un cygne d'autrefois se souvient que c'est lui...

T'auras qu'us : aire y gelée. Bris collent ? Hausse erre, yeux éloignés


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2019)

Quand du stérile hiver a resplendi l'ennui.

Et rient eux, et lois niées leur indifférent


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2019)

Aire rieux ? Hé ! l'eau, âne, n'y est. Leurre hein ! d'y ferre à néant, sot


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2019)

Dis, faire âne et en somme rien, ça te convient ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2019)

Con vient à point à qui sait attendre.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2019)

Différent né, âne sot me ris. Hein ? s'hâte con ? vit hait ? N'a pot, hein... Ah ! qu'hissait ta tendre  un vain Faune


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2019)

Vingt faux nez allongent la tirade


----------



## Berthold (3 Juillet 2019)

Née à Laon, je l’attire à Douai…


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2019)

Vin faut. N'est ah ! long jeu, là. Tira doux, échanson contrit


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2019)

D'où est chanson qu'on tripatouille à la guitare ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2019)

_Dis l'as-tu vu Gui au galop ?

Nous passerons de doux dimanches
Plus doux que n'est le chocolat
Jouant tous deux au jeu des hanches
Le soir je serai raplapla
tu seras pâle aux lèvres blanches_

Doué champ, son con ! Trie pas. Touilla-là, Guy, tari d'art ri


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2019)

Le soir j'en serai raplapla

T'as ri d'arriver au sommet


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2019)

Ttt... aride : à river haut, sommé de baisser


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2019)

Mets deux baies sèches sur le gâteau


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2019)

quand Madelon s'incline pour servir les œufs sur le plat
Maie d'œufs bée. C'est ch.. ! s'hurle gars tossé d'ampleur


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2019)

Tôt ces dents pleurotes dévorent


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2019)

Ttt... os est, d'ample heur, hôte des vaux reverdis


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2019)

Dévot, revers disparu, pense à l'avenir


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2019)

D'Ève ore vers dits, se parut Pan. Sale l'aveu, n'y raffine lais


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2019)

Ira fine légère glace au café


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2019)

Ire : ras (fi !) nœud l'est. Gère glas ! sot qu'a fait rire l'opposée


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2019)

L'eau posée sur l'herbe givre


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)

Givre à Noël, cent écus dans votre escarcelle


----------



## Berthold (10 Juillet 2019)

Vos tresses, car celles-ci m’intéressent, me plaisent de plus en plus.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)

Plus fort, plus haut, plus vite. 

Pierre de Coubertin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2019)

un seul message par jour de préférence (pour flooder, c'est ici : ☞*Débagoulages insipides*)☜)

Lopes osées sss... Eurent l'air bœufs. J'ivre
ânes. Oh ! elles (santés) qu'us, d'en vautrés... S'carrent, s'ailent
(si !) maints. Ter essaiment : plaies, eux. D'eux, peu l'eut ample :
plu for, plu hop!, plue vie, t'écoulèrent à gogo


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2019)

Cool ! les ragots gaulois amusent les vioques !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

Coup, l'erra. Go, gaule ! Ouaaah... muselé, vit : haut qu'eu, nœud n'eut


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2019)

Aucune nuit le soleil luit


----------



## Berthold (12 Juillet 2019)

Le saule ! Hey ! L’huis de la maison n’est pas pour tes racines !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2019)

le soleil ne luit pas pour le vieux nudiste : sa racine peine à trouver l'huis 
Oh ! qu'une nue, y... Le sot, lé il eut :
hideux là. Maies, on hait, pap', où reterre rassis nœud -rit la Sirène


----------



## Berthold (13 Juillet 2019)

(Devise sexiste)

Las ! Six reines font autant de bruit que douze rois !


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2019)

Douze heures oies chantent midi net


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2019)

le bonheur est dans le pré
Là, cirés neufs on ôte : temps d'eux bruis. Qu'eux :
doux heurs ô aches ! Ente mie d'y, n'étend la nappe


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2019)

Midinette, tant l'âne a peiné, tant il a croqué des carottes


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2019)

Mi-dinette. Temps lent. Ah ! paix... Naît tente y : l'acre, OK. Dais, car eau. Tépide : on tente ?


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2019)

Ôte épis dont tante Anne craint la laideur


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2019)

Hôte, t'es pis don, tant a nœud crin : l'as lé d'heur amolli


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2019)

Deux rameaux libres peinent à fleurir


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2019)

Deux ras-mollis ? Brrr... pènes affleurent y, recelés


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2019)

Rire, eux seuls aimaient s'y complaire


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2019)

Rrr... ire ! Ce laid met six complets rétro


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2019)

Mais si, con ! plaire est trop facile, sois tel que !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2019)

en Mai, fais ce qu'il te plaît
Mai (sic) : on pelait... R'être haut, fasse hile ! Soie t'hèle, queue ! Sus aux mies !


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2019)

Qu'eux suent, sots miséreux sans pain


----------



## Berthold (19 Juillet 2019)

Erre, os en peinture, mais trouve vite ta toile.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2019)

Qu'œufs s'eussent hauts mis -
éros sans peine : t'eurent maie (trou) vits taaattt... tôt allésée


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2019)

À toi, l'aisé, de nous dessoiffer


----------



## Berthold (20 Juillet 2019)

Des sous à fée ? Je ne pense pas qu’elles en usent !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2019)

Mon âne, mon âne
A le sceptre qui pend
Madame lui a fait faire
Un caleçon d'un empan
[au refrain !]
Hâte hou ! À laize aide ! Noue ! Dessous a fait 
jeu. Nœud pend, ce paquet. Le z'âne eut zeb redébandé


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2019)

Zèbres des bandes effrontées calmez-vous


----------



## Berthold (21 Juillet 2019)

T'es calme ? Et vous ? Ça y est ? On va pouvoir discuter ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2019)

la fuite d'Égypte
Zzz... Hébreu débandé. Fff... rond t'es, qu'almées voussent ?
Aïe... Ai au nœud vape, où voir dix culs tes effets tarissent


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2019)

Aisés fêtards islandais restent tièdes


----------



## Berthold (22 Juillet 2019)

Des restes  t'y aident à trouver le coupable.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2019)

en invité spécial nous avons l'honneur d'accueillir ce jour :
*jpmiss* (à la recherche de l'ultime cliché au-dessus de Nice)
Èze : effet tard hisse lent dais. Rai, ce... t-t-t-t-t-t ! Yeah, date ! 
Trou V : l'coup pas bleu, Nice aimée


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2019)

Ni ces mémés, ni ces pépés ! Non Mais !


----------



## Berthold (23 Juillet 2019)

Ces « p » peinent : on met beaucoup trop de temps à les maîtriser, muets ; du coup nous voilà dans de beaux draps.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2019)

N'hissait mais maie _nices_ épées. Paient : n'ont maie
(beau coup). Trot d'eux tend à laid. Mettent ris eh ! Mue aie, du c.. ! Hou ! noue voile-là, dent d'eux. Boooh... dramatique, rée le Faune


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2019)

Drame à tiques crée le faux numéro des urgences


----------



## Berthold (24 Juillet 2019)

Leffe aux nues, mes rots déçus (rôh !), Jean, se perdent dans l'anonymat de vos pets.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2019)

D'eux, rats matent y queues. Querelle : faut nu, mais rodés sureaux, gens !
Sss... père dent, l'âne : aune nie mat. Deux veaux pépères y sont


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2019)

Pépé hérisson sois piquant


----------



## Berthold (25 Juillet 2019)

Son seau à pics en poils de blaireau ne sert à rien ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2019)

Hé ho hisse & haut...
Pep hé ! Hères, issons soies ! Pis : qu'hampe !
Ho hale debs, l'hère ! Haut, nœud ! - cerf a ri, infus du rut


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2019)

Ces rats rient hein ! Fut dur humainement de les chasser


----------



## Berthold (26 Juillet 2019)

Mande les chats ! Ces couards rient mais laissent les souris danser…


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2019)

Serre rare, y (aine). Fût dure, eu. Mets nœud m'en, deux !
- lèche à ses coups arrimés (les seuls est-ce) : houri dans sérail lasse


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2019)

Ces rails là sont dilatés tordus...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2019)

Serre (aïe) lasso ! Nœuds : dix. La tête hors du lacs, seule


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2019)

Là que ceux loupés soient retapés


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2019)

La queue se loupe... Est-ce haut art, taper la raie ?


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2019)

Tartes appellent à réduire leur cuisson


----------



## Berthold (29 Juillet 2019)

Leurs culs y sont, leurs culs y restent !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2019)

Tard t'as paix : la raide eus, y. Re, l'heur qu'eu : hissons ! 
L'heur qu'eu, y : raie s'toque toc !


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2019)

Oh ! que tôt cuisons au soleil


----------



## Berthold (30 Juillet 2019)

Oui, hissons haut : seau, lait, yaourt, tout ce que vous voulez, mais hissons.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2019)

moralité : ne pas péter près des yourtes
Hoquette haut cul y. Sonnent au sot, les yourtes. Ousque voue vous laid mets, y : son sot !


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2019)

Sont saucissons secs assez


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2019)

Si son sexe a ces sensationnelles sensations, c’est assez !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2019)

ressassé se mêle (dit le cordonnier)
S'ont sauts, scies, s'ont : c'est queues ça, c'est.
Sens a scie au nœud : elle sent sa scie, on sait. Ah ! cessez ces scies !


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2019)

Cétacés, c'est Cécile qui en pêche l'été !


----------



## Berthold (1 Août 2019)

Qui empêche les témoins de témoigner ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2019)

Ce toit tranquille où marchent des colombes
Entre les pins palpite entre les tombes.
Midi le juste y compose de feux
La mer la mer toujours recommencée.

Sète ah ! s'esse et cesse île. Quilles,
Hampes, esches : lai, t'ai. Moins d'eux : thèmes,
Mots à nier tus, l'azur ri, t'aimes
Des mais les mers, amers tranquilles.


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2019)

Rame, erre, te rend quille à l'air sur le sable


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2019)

Ah ! Les reçus… Laisse, Abel, trouve-nous plutôt les factures.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2019)

Rhaaa... mer.. ttt... Heurt enquilla l'hère, 
su laid. Sa belle troue vœu. Noue, plu tôt, laid. Fat, queue t'eus, ribotante


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2019)

Que tu ris beau tant adulé fripon


----------



## Berthold (3 Août 2019)

— T’as du lait frit, Pompon ?
— Cesse de m’appeler ainsi !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2019)

Queute hures, y, botte ! En tas dû, laids ! Frrr... ippon
poncé, ce. D'eux, m'happe laid hein ? Sicaire, écope !


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2019)

Si quérez copains aidez-les


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2019)

Délai supplémentaire nécessaire stop merci par avance stop


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2019)

bandard fou (le retour)
_Sic !_ errait qu'haut (pin) et d'elle est
su (plaie). Ment hère : née, c'est serre. Ce top m'herse, si paravent. Ceusses tôt palissadés t'errent nus


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2019)

Pâle lis ça : d'éther nul assoiffé ne s'alimente


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2019)

La soif, haine sale, hymne entièrement composé à la mort…


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2019)

les apories de la philosophie dans le boudoir
Pal hisse Sade. Éternue lasse : saut a fait nœud. Sa lime
n'ente y : errement... Con posé ? Alamo (re) ! rée le Satyre


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2019)

Sa tire-lire est vide, donne-lui deux sous


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Ça t'ire, lire ? Eh ! vis donc : nœud luit, de souris enter


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2019)

Dessous, riant terminera l'affaire


----------



## Berthold (7 Août 2019)

Minéral à faire briller - pas cher - contacter le journal.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2019)

Deux souriantes, re-minées, râlent. Ah ! fer...
Bris y, hep ! à chair. Con : tact ! t'hèlent. Joue, re n'alarme elles


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2019)

À l'arme éloignée la guêpe échappe


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2019)

La gaie pêche à Pépé est communicative !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2019)

_La Dame de Monsoreau_ (je parle du livre, bien sûr...)
Ah ! l'art... Mélo à nier : l'aguet pèche. Happe
épée hé ! qu'on munit qu'hâtive. Pourfends ces scélérats !


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2019)

C'est les rats qui mangent pas assez de déchets
(rapport du GIEC ?)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2019)

Ah ! les petits formats des éditions Lug...
Célère, Akim ! Ange paaasse... S'aide d'ais chez les singes


----------



## Berthold (10 Août 2019)

Les seins ? Je les apprécie toujours autant…


----------



## litobar71 (10 Août 2019)

ours aux temps des cavernes étaient souvent mal léchés


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2019)

Ma léchette de foie gras suffira

(_L'essaim gigote, sales bêtes !_
réponse oubliée  ...)


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2019)

Mâle esche ? Êtes deux faux à gueux. Ras : su, fi ! rabattu


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2019)

Sue fille ! Rab as-tu dévoré?


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2019)

Dévôts ! Restez donc à la place qui est la vôtre !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2019)

version hiver :
D'Ève : ore est-ce tes dons, qu'à l'à-plat skies ? Et là, vautré des pités ?
version été :
Des veaux ! Raie s'tait, dont cala plat ce quiet-là. Veau trait d'épi t'es !


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2019)

Très dépités sont les électeurs


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2019)

Lésés lecteurs, achetez plutôt mon livre !


----------



## litobar71 (12 Août 2019)

Tom, on lit vraiment ta prose avec délectation !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2019)

Tôt mol, l'ivre eh ? Ment âpre os : z'avait queue délai. Queue, ta scie oh ! n'a dent


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2019)

Si on a d'anciens francs, qu'en faire ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2019)

Franck en fer, Gilles en Terre… Qui l’emportera ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

Sillonne, Adam-ci, aine franque. Enfer !
Gît lente... Hère qu'hile, hampe hors te ramènera


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2019)

Ah mais ! Ne raconte pas d'histoires


----------



## Berthold (14 Août 2019)

— P’pa ! Dis ! Ce toit reçoit trop de pluie ?
— Faut revoir le tuilage.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

les aventures matutinales d'un vieux harle avec des poissons folâtres
Amène heure. Ras compte : paaa... dix tôt. Arrr...
ressaut a : trot d'eux. Plus y.
Faux rêve au harle. Tue y l'âge. Bon pour le limaçon


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2019)

Lis ma sombre histoire si ça t'amuse


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2019)

Brice ! Tout art : six à ta muse, cinq à l’artiste, bref, choisis, mais fais quelque chose !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2019)

Lime a son bris, ce : tôt. Arrr... re scie : Satan m'use
(sein). Cale l'art : t'hisse-te ! Braie ! Fff... chaud, Asie. Maie : fée qu'hèle queue. Chauds appâts-là


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2019)

À pas lascifs elle approche


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2019)

S’il fait la prochaine sortie, il va y rester.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2019)

Happe-pal lasse if. Hé ! l'âpre hoche 
et nœud sort-y (hile). Vaille ! Rée ! C't'élan est lent


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2019)

L'année lentement s'écoule


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2019)

L'âne, n'aie l'entement sec ! Coule le coup, l'étalon !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2019)

Les talons aiguilles aux footballeux


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2019)

nudisme explicite
L'étales long hé ! Guy. _Off_ hou ! te ballent œufs, muse la miss


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2019)

Use l'ami sans cesse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2019)

Us : eux, l'âme (mie sensée) s'en sert d'habits


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2019)

Sancerre Dab il s'en envoieune bonne dose


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2019)

Donne-lui tout de même _du raide_, dit mon père
Sans serre, d'habile ? Sss... âne en voie : eut nœud beau, nœud d'osier - médit ce cerf


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2019)

Mes dix semons ont convaincu


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2019)

je profite des dits _se'mon_s _c'éoles_ du _'évé'end_ *loustic* pour faire un mont d'une souris
Mais dis ! ce mont onc ont vaincu, deb y, tant d'eux


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2019)

'évé'end loustic a p'ié pou' l'aveni' de not' fo'um
Des billes tendent heureux les gamins joueurs


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2019)

joue : heur de joueur
Debbie (yeux tendres) lègue à maints joue : heur innocent


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2019)

Eux rient, noces en pleine folie gentille


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2019)

Heure : y n'haussant (plaie) nœud. Faux lige, ente-y (yeux) ! Aie l'Ève, l'Adam !


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2019)

Élève la damnée bestiole en douce


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2019)

Elle les veut, la dame née, bestiaux lents, d'où se garder compassée


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2019)

Garde est con pas sérieux, faut le virer


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2019)

Gare ! des compas serrent y œufs. Folle... Vit rapetissé


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2019)

Appétit c'est ce qui vient en mangeant


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2019)

Happé, t'hisses ? Esquive hyène, âne ! M'enjambe l'avide et vite !


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2019)

La vie des vitriers est toute transparente


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2019)

voici de quoi opacifier cette transparence
L'hâve vit d'Ève vits triés. Êtes out, trans ! Par en tendus !


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2019)

Parents tendent utiles la main aux mômes


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2019)

scrupule végan
Parant taons, dût-il l'amène homme (oh !) mort donner ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2019)

Hors d'eau naît tout maître-nageur


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2019)

Or d'haut n'êtes : où mettre ? N'a jeu ras molli


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2019)

Je rame au lit et lis dans la rame
(... de Métro)


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2019)

recours au jocker d'une contrepèterie pour gérer l'incommode je
Rameau, lige ! - élidant l'ara : « Mollis-je ! » l'ara l'a ras


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2019)

Lard à la raclette c'est tout bon


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2019)

Sète ou Bondues, pour les vacances ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2019)

Aboli bibelot d'inanité sonore
L'art ? Ah ! l'art à clés te sait où beau ne
dupe : ourlets vacants - son or - qu'eux


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2019)

Quand sont orques heureuses leur ventre est plein


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2019)

— L’ or ?
— Revends ! Très plaint, il n’a plus de valeur !
— Sûr ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

_chêne de Dodone_
Qu'en son (aure) - qu'heur euse. L'heurt vvv... entre ais plaît,
_nil_. Nappe (l'eue d'eux) va : l'heurt reçu, ris s'entend


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2019)

Riz sans tendre poisson, on s'en passe
avec ou sans feuilles de chêne


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2019)

Pouah ! Son sang, pas seulement sec, se répand partout !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

arête sous feuille de chêne vigne
Risses s'en tendent (re). Poids s'aune haut, nœud s'hampe. Passe-
le-m'en ! sexe rée. Pends pas, re ! Tout de go, l'élan !


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2019)

De Gaulle est l'ancien Président discret


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2019)

+18 (politiquement incorrect)
Deux gaules ? Laid ! Lances sciant, prés y dents d'iceux - cré nom...


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2019)

Dix secrets n'ont ici leur place


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2019)

Dix secrets n’ont pas d'importance face à une révélation.
Caramba, encore raté…
Je reviens.

Si l’heure placide se déroule sans accroc,
les secondes, allègres, sautillent.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Dis, ce crêt, nonne, tisse y l'heur plat, si
d'eux (ceux d'erre) roulent cents à croc.
Laisse con, d'eux, ah ! l'aigre saut tille harrasser


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2019)

T'y as racées juments prêtes pour la course


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2019)

— Prêts ? Top !
— Hou… Relax !
— Ours ! Tu ne participes jamais aux épreuves sportives !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2019)

Tiare à ces ... ? J'hume hampe :
p... raie ! Tôt poux relaquent queue. Source tue nœud.
Pars-t'ici ! Peuh... jà maie osée, preux veut ce port ? T'y veux poux, Lancelot ?


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2019)

Il veut poule en ce lot de volailles grinçantes


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2019)

étoile filante
Y, le vœu ! - P..... où ? - lance l'Aude. - Vol là-y ! - Eux ? grains sans traîne : poussières


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2019)

Pou s'y est relogé, saleté !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2019)

il paraît que les Anglais en siphonnent...
Pousse (ci erre), l'eau : j'hais ça, le thé l'été


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2019)

J'ai sale télé tellement qu'on n'y voit goutte


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2019)

Conne y voit gouttière alors que c’est une fuite.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

Jess haletait : l'est tel, le manque
honni. Vaut agouti, hère. À l'aure, queue - cette ! - tue. Nœud, fût y tant tend


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2019)

Tente encore de l'embêter et tu verras


----------



## Berthold (9 Septembre 2019)

Tentant corps de l’an, bête, es-tu verrat ou truie ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2019)

T'entends qu'aure d'eux : lents béent. T'étuve hé ! raout ruineux d'idiots


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2019)

Idiotement je m'en tire


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2019)

Mange, mante, irréductible dévoreuse d’hommes !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2019)

Y dit : hôte, te mens-je. Mentir 
éduque-t'y, bleu. D'Ève ore euse, dont menteurs descendus


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2019)

Des cents dûs il gardera vingt


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2019)

Il garde ravins et gorges des dégradations touristiques.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2019)

_l'ai-je bien descendu(e) ?_
Décent d'eue y, le gars d'heur a veine
et gore jeu d'ais. Des grades a scie : aune, tour. Hisse-t'y, queue (telle hé ! Faune aie)


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2019)

Queutez les faux nez, on ne les sent pas


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2019)

_phallus impudicus_
(Que téléphoné) : au nœud l'ais s'hampe, empuantissant l'aire


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2019)

En puant y sent les repoussantes odeurs


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2019)

Annie aime les sucettes
Anne put anis, sans l'hère poussant, tôt d'heur resucer


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2019)

Heureux suent c'est la rançon du plaisir


----------



## Berthold (14 Septembre 2019)

Rangs sont dupes, laids sires, laissez vaquer sans aligner.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2019)

elle a pris, la commode Boulle
Heurts reçus scellent l'art en son dû. Plaies : ire.
Laid c'est, va ! Qu'est-ce ? Sens ! aaah... ligne y est, hulule l'hôte


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2019)

Niais t'eus lu l'auteur en appréciant son style


----------



## Berthold (15 Septembre 2019)

Ah ! Prescience ! Osent-ils te mépriser ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2019)

N'y hais-tu, l'eue, l'autre âne après scie ?
Ânes sots, eux tiltent. Mets prix eh ! la candide


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2019)

Mais prisez-la ! Qu'en dit dépité le râleur ?


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2019)

Tel rat leur vaut tant d’or qu’ils l’adorent.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2019)

Maie prise eh ! Lacan : d'y (d'ais pité) l'heure à l'heur ?
Votant d'ore quille là d'hors, deux soulagés


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2019)

Dors, dessous la Générale tu es à l'abri


----------



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2019)

« Tuer Allah » brille par son non-sens…


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2019)

se fête d'un *loustic* le passage à *Vénérable sage*
D'orde saoule, l'âge génère râle : t'eus ais aaah... Labre y,
yeux pare. Sont noms sans suite : jeune, neuve


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2019)

Veine et râble ça gêne personne.
Merci
Je ne vais pas sauter au plafond !


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2019)

Dialogue de sourds dans les cieux.

— Passe haut !
— T’es haut ?

PLAF !

— On consultera le plan de vol, la prochaine fois…


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2019)

tentation de Saint-Antoine
Jeûne ? Vé ! passe au thé... Hauts plats font
consul. Te râles pelant d'œufs ? Veau ? - L'âpre hoche : haine œufs ! Foie-là me tente


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2019)

Foi : l'âme tentaculaire domine


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2019)

Acculer au dos… ! Minet, cesse cette pratique contre-nature !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2019)

Faux à lame, tante. À cul, l'aire d'homme mine.
Eh ! ces ceusses,  êtes p..... Ras tique-con. Ttt... re n'as-tu rastiqué l'Ève ?


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2019)

Astique et lève la coupe d'argent


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2019)

Laque où peu d’art —j’en conviens— glisse, gel sans beauté.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2019)

nympho
Ah ! c'tic... Queues : elle les veut là !  Coup peut dard gent,
con ! Viens, gueux, l'hisse ! Gèle sang. Botte, hé ! - miaule la sensuelle


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2019)

Mie ! Oh la sangsue élancée qui vous anime convient !


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2019)

À Nimes, con vient,
à Lyon, queue part…


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2019)

marcheurs "nordiques" piochant l'alpe
Mi-hauts là, s'en suaient l'han. C'est qu'ives, où ânes (hî-hî-hî-hî) me convient, hein !
Ah ! lions... que parcourant si lents savanes


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2019)

Cours en silence à Vannes la crêpe au chouchen t'attend


----------



## Berthold (22 Septembre 2019)

Laque raie, poche ou chaîne ta tente, bref, fais ce que tu veux, mais dégage !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2019)

Quand on est jeune, on a des matins triomphants ;
Le jour sort de la nuit comme d'une victoire
Cou rance : y lance hâve. Ah ! nœud là crée poche. Ouch... aine tâtant :
te brais ! Fesses, queue tuent... Vœu : mes dégâts, je ne les sens


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2019)

Jeunes l'essence est chère la mode aussi


----------



## Berthold (23 Septembre 2019)

[FAYOTAGE]
Ces chers-là, modos si modérés, nous les aimons.
[/FAYOTAGE]


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

sweetheart of the rodeo
Jeu : ne laisse en ces chairs lame ! Haut dos : cime !
Oh ! des rênes où ? Lèsent hé ! monture, lad


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2019)

L'aisé monte. Hue ! Rrr ! La dernière fois il est tombé


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2019)

Faux ! À Îlette on baise aussi !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2019)

zététique du pêcheur de zée éthique
Laids zées m'ont eu. Re là, der nie erre. Foi y : laiton ! Bées
aux cibles, l'aura leurs anses


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2019)

Lors à l'heure en cette froidure, elle attend


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2019)

ma nuit chez Laure
Laure a l'heur rance. Êtes feue roide, eue - rée l'hâtant dent


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2019)

Là tant dansant le soir qu'on dort à midi


----------



## Berthold (26 Septembre 2019)

Le seau-arc, onde hors amis, dit tout le snobisme de ce tracé.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2019)

Latte tendant sent lœss, hoir. Con d'or a mie, dis ?
T'houles c'noob bis, meus deux c't rat : c'est leste !


----------



## Berthold (27 Septembre 2019)

— Rrrrrahhh ! Céleste ! Où as-tu rangé ma couronne ?


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2019)

Mac ou Ronéo ? Faudra choisir


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2019)

Ras, c'est laid c'te. Ouaaah... t'eurent anges ? (Emma) : court au nez,
ô faux d'heur ras... Chaud as y : râble en vain t'attendant


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2019)

Vingt tâtant dans la nuit sont paumés


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2019)

L’âne nu hisse son pommé, prêt à le partager.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2019)

Vint à temps dent, là ! N'eut "hissons !" : pot... Maie
près, thalle part, âgé : vite à vit !


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2019)

Vis ta vie et fais nous rire


----------



## Berthold (29 Septembre 2019)

Effet nourri, retrouve l’appétit.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2019)

le véganisme à l'effet
Vie? Ttt... hâve y es ! Faîne ou riz (re) ?
Troue ! Veut là pet : ive, féculent


----------



## Berthold (30 Septembre 2019)

Fais cul lent, j’aime pas quand c’est rapide.


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2019)

Cancer à pis demain vache sans lait


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2019)

le sexe des anges
Fée qu'eue l'ange émeut. Pâââques... Enserra pis de
mains. Va ch... ! s'en l'évinça mie


----------



## Berthold (1 Octobre 2019)

Vint sa migraine : alors il décida de s'enfermer dans le noir et le silence.


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2019)

Si l'anse tient on mangera les fraises


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2019)

Vince a mis graine à Laure. Ile d'ais : scie-da d'eusses sans ferme ais. _Dan_ : leu ? _No_ arhhh...
Elle : ci, lent c'tit ais non ? Mens-je ? râlait frais amie là mi-mie


----------



## Berthold (2 Octobre 2019)

Ah ! Myla m'y mis ce qu’il fallut…


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2019)

(Ah mil à mie mijote... c'est bon même grilllé...)
Grillé pas le temps de répondre !


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2019)

Qui ? L'fat lutin faisant le malin


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2019)

donne-moi zan
À 1000, a Mimi
ski. Le phalle ? 'lut hein ! Fff... zan leu mâle se tape


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2019)

Ce tapis évite la chute


----------



## Berthold (3 Octobre 2019)

Vite ! Lâche ! Eus-tu trainé autant si l'urgence t'avait intéressé ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2019)

donne-lui tout de même à boire, dit mon père
Sss... t'a pis & vit là chus. Tue 
train, néo ! tance-il. L'eurent, gens, c't'hâve hé ? Aine terrée c'est : à l'assaut !


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2019)

Inter s'étala saugrenue aux oreilles des sourds


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2019)

Au zoo, raye dessous rapidement, sinon il se retourne…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2019)

Hein ? Taire ces talas ! Sots grenus osent aure et yeux d'ais saouls.
Ras, pis d'eux ment. Scie n'aune : hile ! Sœur tourne des qu'on n'a


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2019)

Des cons navrés réclament leur dû


----------



## Berthold (5 Octobre 2019)

Ray clame : « L’ordure ! Le grippeminaud ! »


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2019)

Déconna : vrai ! Raie que lame leurre dur. 
Leu gris ? Peuh... mit n'haut vermicelle


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2019)

Ver mit selle et partit au galop


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2019)

Éh ! Pars, t'iot gars, l’ogre va arriver !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2019)

Vert mi-sel épars. 'tit haut : galle oh !
Gueux rêva à river, mie n'y mit


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2019)

Mini ministre pour grandes affaires


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

à force de s'efforcer, finira-t-il par s'écrier : _exegi monumentum aere perennius_ ?
Minime, y n'hisse ttt... Re : pouh ! Re : grrr... _Anda_ fer ! la voie : là


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2019)

À faire : lave oie, l'animal attend


----------



## Berthold (8 Octobre 2019)

Ni mâle à tendre, ni femelle à relâcher.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

vieux loup de mer
Ha ! ferle la voile, Annie ! Ma latte tend
de... re. Nie feu : mets l'art-là chère, émet l'amant


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2019)

Lâche hère aimait la mante religieuse dévorante


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2019)

Dévot rentier, oublie le veau d’or et gratte plutôt la terre !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2019)

il faut sauver le soldat Ray
Lâché, Ray (mêêê..) lamente. Re lige yeuse d'Ève, ore ente
y est où ? Bbb... l'hile vaut d'ore ais gras. Te plut oh ! latte, hère ? Émets d'elle lais


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2019)

Raie met d'ailes les plumes en plastique


----------



## Berthold (10 Octobre 2019)

M’man ! P’pa, l’ astique son bout, ’ tout c’ qu’y sait faire !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2019)

Raimer d'ais laid plut. M'en place-t'y queue ! 
sonne, boute ousqu'hissait fer ! - Hé ! mec, quelle vie...


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2019)

C'est ferré mais qu'ailes vivaces nous emportent


----------



## Berthold (11 Octobre 2019)

Va ! Ces news en port te rafraichiront.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

l'ânée du Faune
Sais, faire aimer quel vit : va, c'est nouant ! Portera
fraîche ire, onagre hé !


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2019)

Rat frais chie rond, agrément demande refusée


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2019)

plaintes de Centaure blessé
Rhâââ... ferait Chiron. À gré, mande, mande : re, fuse écho non


----------



## Berthold (13 Octobre 2019)

Fusée conne, on préfère rester sur notre bonne vieille Terre !


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2019)

Vis ! Aie yeux terrifiant les méchants !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2019)

Salon de l'agriculture
Fûts, ais : qu'aunons près faire-raie ! C't' est sûr - note : re, beau nœud. Vit hé ! y : euh... taire.
If y : âne l'ait ! Mets : champion, l'animal


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2019)

Lait, mèche en pis, on l'anime à la traite mais sans plus


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

et l'on reparle d'Annie (la bonne laitière)
L'aime, eschant pion ? L'anis mâle attrait-te ? - Maie s'en plut, d'eue du Faune ?


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2019)

Dodu ! Faut négliger l’assiette, sinon l’obésité te guette !


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2019)

Tête gaie te maintient en forme


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Dos d'eus, faux nez, gueules liges hé ! là sis êtes. Ci, non lobbés y
tètent. Gueux, êtes maints, tiens ! (nan ?) fort mûrs radotant


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2019)

Rades autant appréciés sont rares


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2019)

Après, si y est son rat, réponds au dératiseur.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Rats d'eau tant, après scier, s'aunent ras raies.
Pondent ode, hères attiseurs de conte antan


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2019)

D'eux contentant l'électeur n'attendez rien


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2019)

Les lecteurs nattent en dés, rit un spectateur.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Deux cons tentant les laids queuteurs n'hâtent temps d'erre y, hein !
C'pèc tâteur haient : du balai !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Note : j'ai commis une faute de conjugaison : haient (3è personne du pluriel de haïr) pour haïssent.
Il faudrait donc que ma seconde phrase soit :
C'pèc tâteur haïssent : du balai !


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2019)

Ah ! Hisse du bas les louis d'or qu'on en profite


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

comme la traversée l'Achéron, l'entrée au lupanar se monnaye
Aïe ! ce dû (balles) - l'ai ? Loups y d'ores (cons) : nan ! Pros fi ! t'éjectent, hère dénué


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2019)

Terre des nues est arrosée pas assez (ou trop ?)


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2019)

À rot sépia,
à Séoul, trop de gaz.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2019)

Leur donne pas ton kil à boire, dit mon père
Taire d'haine eue hé ! art osé (P'a). Ah ! ces outres ! Aux
deux gars étalés ne cède


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2019)

Et t'as l'aine séductrice, pas courant !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

État laid : nœud cède, due queue trisse. Pâââques... coup rendu l'anémique


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2019)

Dû l’année Mickey supplanter l’année du cochon, je ne mangerai pas de nems de souris !


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2019)

D'eux n'aime dessous ridicules ni dessus


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2019)

l'âne ayant pris la nuit la truie pour l'ânesse, la coche prend la mouche  féministe
D'eue : l'âne, hait mie (caisse sut planter l'âne). Hait d'eue, coche, au nœud jeune : ment jeu ! Rée : p..... à
deux ! N'aie (me) deux ! Sous-ris d'y : cul, le nie. Deux : sus-ce ! Ah ! nie...


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2019)

Hideux suent, ça n'isole pas les plus beaux


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2019)

Annie aime... [nième]
_Id._ : suce anis au leu, pâle et plue, bonne Annie


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2019)

Bon anniversaire et verse à boire


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2019)

Vert sabot à traces boueuses, manque de soin !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2019)

bon anniversaire, Ève
B..... ! Onan nie verts hères. (Ève) hères ça ? boah...
Ttt... ras, ce bout ! Euse ? - ment queue d'eux (sot indûs), dit la mie


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2019)

Du deal ami, ça manque un chouïa


----------



## Berthold (24 Octobre 2019)

Sam ment ! Qu'un chou y'a : jamais vu deux navets !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2019)

ce chou n'est pas de Bruxelles
Dudit "lame-hisse" (amant), queue : hun ! Chouille à
jam. Ève eue, d'œufs n'a vétusté : l'est Faune


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2019)

Les faux nez conviennent aux faux-jetons


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2019)

N’est convié neuf, auge tombée, que le contenu perdu.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2019)

Leffe aunée.  Qu'on vienne off au jeu, ton
bec, leu, compte nu. P..... ! hère d'eue aride


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2019)

À rides tenaces crème épaisse


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2019)

le bonheur est dans le pré
As ri d'eux. Ttt... n'a secret, mais paissent avoine folle


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2019)

Paix, ça voit noeuds folkloriques bretons


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2019)

pique un far sans piquer du phare !
P..... est-ce, à voie neuf : faut le clos ! Ris, queue ! Beurre ton issue !


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2019)

Heurtons, ils suent déjà avanr de commencer.


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2019)

Des Jaha vendent (comment ?) ces belles pierres jaunes.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2019)

[improvisé à l'arrache vu les circonstances...]
Heur : thon. Hile sss... eut déj ha ! Hâve en deux, con m'ansait.
Bée le pis. Hère, j'aune au pot


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2019)

Nos pots à la santé de MacGé


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

l'aspirant habite Javel
Nope ! Poil à ... Sans tes deux, ma queue j'érige, nœud, nulle


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2019)

J'ai ri ! Jeunes, eux nus, lorgnent les fringues à la mode


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2019)

monologue de Pétrarque
J'erre y. Jeûnent œufs. N'eus Laure : nie eux. Laid frein, gars ! Lame odieuse, sonnets sont nés


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2019)

Son nez sonné n'était pas faux


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2019)

T’es paf ? Faut dessouler vite, v’là les bourres, hé !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2019)

Saut n'est-ce aux nénettes ? Hep ! a faulx
dessous ? - L'ai ! Vit veut l'aller, bout rée, ais l'ai


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2019)

Laids bourrés ailés vomissent partout


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2019)

Vos mies se parent toutes de leurs plus beaux atours !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2019)

Les bourres hé ! élèvent haut, Miss. Partent out !
D'eux, l'heur plu, boas tournent bas


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2019)

Bois tout rrr... Ne bave pas et chante


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2019)

Veux pas ! Hé ! J’ entrerai pas dans c’t’ pièce toute noire !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2019)

l'harangère l'arrange, hère
Bot, hâte ! Tour nœud b..... ! Hâve p..... as ais. Ch... ente
(re) raie ! P.....  à danse ! Ttt... pis est-ce. Ttt... out noix ! rée l'élégante


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2019)

L'aile est gantée pour voler bas


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2019)

Pourvoie les bas de jarretelles, sinon ils glissent…


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2019)

Laid, léguant tes poux (rrr...) ! Vaut, l'ébat
d'eux ! Jars, telle scie non ? y lègue gueux lisses. Totos tôt hauts


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2019)

Tôt, t’ôtes haut car t’as vite chaud.


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2019)

Carte à vie te chauffe l'envie de dépenser


----------



## Berthold (4 Novembre 2019)

Flancs vides des pensées, océan des possibles.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2019)

[l'os séant des peaux cible]
T'ôtes oh ! toc art : hâve vit. Ch... ! off.
Lent vit. D'eux (dés) pend. Sss...
os séant des peaux cible sans hausser en


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2019)

Si bleu sans eau c'est encore la canicule


----------



## Berthold (5 Novembre 2019)

Corps las, canne n’y culbute que trop, c’est l’âge !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2019)

la canne n'y cule
Ci b.... leu, sangs au séant. Qu'ore Lacan nie cul ! Butte queue, trot scella jeu, lit tes rats t'eurent


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2019)

Lis tes ratures, sois plus attentif


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2019)

– Sot ! À plus !
– Attends ! T’y files ? Tu m’emmènes ?
– Rêve !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2019)

coiffeur pour dames
Liter... Rattes eurent soies (plues à tant). Tifs !
fils le tuent. M.... ! amène rée, virulent sans son


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2019)

Il rue lançant songeur des jurons


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2019)

Ah, cette dyslexie… me lâchera donc jamais !
Je rode des jus Ronds, heu… rue des Joncs.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2019)

l'après-midi d'un Faune (énième)
Hile heur eut : l'encensons ! Jeu (re), déj eu : rhôôô nœud 
rude (ais) jonction qu'raie entant


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2019)

Scions craies en tant que saletés


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2019)

Tank sale, t'es entré sur mon territoire !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2019)

Si on craint temps, qu'ça : le thé
en tresses sûr. M'aune tes ris, toi, ribaud aviné !


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2019)

Thoiry beau à vie nettoie les écuries


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2019)

Toi, les culs riches, tu les apprécies, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2019)

Tôt a ri boa. Vit net, tôt à l'aise écure riz.
Ch.. Tue ! Lèse app', rée sinon béat l'arpète


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2019)

On bée à l'art ! Pétons afin de se soulager


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2019)

Ah ! Findus ? Euh… sous la gênante vision de malbouffe, le congélo…


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2019)

concert d'harpe sous la halles : deux cloches n'y b..... rien
Ont baies, halles. L'harpe hé ! ton a fin. Deux (ceux : saouls âgés)
n'entent vits-y. Ondes males (bouffle !) qu'ont jet : l'aura rance


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2019)

J'ai l'or ! À rançonner je suis devenu maître


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2019)

Jess eut, idée venue, mes trésors puis ma richesse.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2019)

la vérité sort du puits (in vino veritas)
Gèle hors ! Rare en son : neige. Sue y... D'œufs, vœu nu : mettre
raies hors. Puits : marri. Chai : c'est l'Eden


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2019)

Essaie l'aide et niche en lit douillet


----------



## Berthold (12 Novembre 2019)

Chant lead ? Ouille ! Et si tu commençais par des chœurs ? Discrets ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2019)

Hais scellés des nids. Ch.enlit ! Doux y est,
site eu - con. M'en sépare d'ais (qu'heur d'y) secret-défense d'icellle


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2019)

Dix craies, des faons, dix selles... Qu'allez-vous en faire ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2019)

Calés, vous enflez tant qu’à la fin…


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2019)

D'hisse queue raide, hé ! fendis celle qu'a l'ais. Vouant fer,
t'en calas fin, Séraphin !


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2019)

En-cas lasse faim, sers afin de remplir les brioches


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2019)

Fin de rampe ; lire : « _Les bries au chaud_ ». Sortons le picrate !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2019)

En cale ah ! ce faix m'serra fin. D'heurt empli, relais. Bris oooh ! ch...
oooh ! - Sot ! re-tonne leu, pis que rateur, âne !


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2019)

Pic rate eux , ranimons les flemmards


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2019)

Leffe, les marmots, est une bonne bière.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

P..... ! _hic_ : ratte rat nie. M'ont, laids feulés : marre.
Mots ai eus. Nœud, bombe hier, y erre


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2019)

Billets ! Riait René ! On en trouve partout !


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2019)

Néon entr'ouvre, par tout orifice, sa lumière blafarde.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

déniaisé, le puceau fait le con
Bille erre, hier "néo-n'entre-trou". Veut part où
taure y fît. S'allume mi : herbe, là ! Fard d'aube tenue


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2019)

Phares d'obtenues bagnoles aveuglent


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2019)

Fardeau beuh... tenu bas ni haut, là. Vœu : glander délesté


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2019)

Gueulant Dédé laisse tes défis fondre au soleil


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2019)

visite au lupanar
Gueux lent d'ais (délai se tait). Des "fi !" font deux rosses. Olé ! hisse ais


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2019)

*Au lait y sait devenir une soupe*


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2019)

Haut l'ais, hile cède. Vœu : n'y rue nœud sous p....., l'ami


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2019)

Plat minimal, petite faim


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2019)

Pla ! mie nie mâle : peuh... t'y te fais mini, nœud


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2019)

Y nie neutrons et protons, l'incroyant !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2019)

Hi ! Nine, trônes hé ! Pro, ton lin, qu'roi y en a tel onc eu


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2019)

Tes longs curriculums lassent


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2019)

Publicité pour caleçons "grand bateau" (marins d'eau douce s'abstenir)
Taie : l'ont culs ris. Cule homme, là, sans péter couture


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2019)

Cent pets, tes coups turbides polluent l'air ambiant


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2019)

Sens ! P..... Été ! Qu'_out_ : hures, bides, peaux ! L'eut, l'hère, ambe y en nanas


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2019)

En billant n'a navigué que pas longtemps


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2019)

Han ! bille... Anna n'a vit gai (queue pâle). L'on t'en f..... eh ! con


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2019)

Allons, tant féconde est la fourmi qu'elle survivra


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Allons ♪ zenfants ♪
A longtemps fait condé là (four), mie. Qu'ais (le sur-vit) veut ras, ta Tine hé !


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2019)

Rat ta tinette nous revient pas


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Ratatiné, te noues. Revis, hein ! pâle héros


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2019)

Palais roses sont rares chez nous


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2019)

ce rat n'est pas de bibliothèque
P..... à l'aire ose son rat ! Re, chai. Nouez-lui l'en-tête hé !


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2019)

Nous et lui l'entêté sommes têtus comme des mules


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2019)

Noue élut - _hiiiii !_ - l'âne. Tais tes sons, me tais-tu, con ! M.... ! d'émules l'_hiiiii ! _s'ente


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2019)

Lis : Lili s'entête à pondre des poèmes !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2019)

Lilli lissant taie. Tape : onde, re. Dépôt hé ! m'incrimine la mie


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2019)

Aime un criminel ami du procureur et du juge


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2019)

Hé m.... ! hum - crie Mine (elle a mis dû : pro cureur). Raide eus jus ! J'ai gêne


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2019)

Raie dut juger généreusement le requin


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2019)

Raid eus. J'eus geai (geai : nerf, euse). Ment l'heure : requinque-te, ais !


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2019)

Queute aisément, ça ira mieux...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2019)

Queue t'aies (ais), ment : saillie rame, mi-œufs ! vitupère la mie


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2019)

Vis, tu perds l'âme idiot ! Amuse-toi !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Vit eut père (lame) : mi, d'y haut. Ah ! m'use tôt, à asséner


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2019)

Ah ! Ses nénés ne font peur à personne


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

As, aîné ? N'est neuf ; fond, peuh... Ras paire, son nœud d'ais n'est-ce


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2019)

Père sonne des nécessiteux réclamant rien


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2019)

P..... ! (hère s'aune d'aine). - Essaie site (raie) : queue-là ment, riait nana, na !


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2019)

Hyène, âne, anacoluthe ! Drlôles d'oiseaux !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2019)

Y, haine : nana n'accolles, eue ttt... D'euros le dois, obéré bas


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2019)

Doigt au béret basque pour saluer Le Labourd


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2019)

D'oie, aube errait. Bah ! c'queue p..... Ours, ça l'eut ! Elle, la bourre dénie hé !


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2019)

Bourdaine hier coupée, aujourd'hui brûlée


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

coupez !
Bout : re, d'aine y erre. Coup ? paix. Au joug réduit, b..... ! Rut, l'ai démissionnaire


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2019)

Ruts laids des missionnaires laissent indifférents


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

Ruth l'aidait, mi-scie, au nerf. Les seins, dis, fée, rends ! lamente l'amant


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2019)

L'âme en te lamentant reprend des forces


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2019)

Lame ente l'âme mentant (re). Peu rendent ais fort ces Leffe, or


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2019)

Et forcez les forts à se maquiller


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2019)

Ai for scellé. For : ah ! ce maquis épais...


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2019)

Qui est paissant au pré ? La vache.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2019)

le bonheur est dans le prélat
Quiet ? Paix ? Sans haut prêt-là, va ch... hé ! l'abbé


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2019)

Sheila bête de scène gigote toujours


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2019)

laissons-la chanter à gorge déployée
Chai là bée ttt... D'œufs, ces nœuds giguent. Ôte tout ! Joue relax ! réaient les fans


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2019)

Ah ! Que serait ailé fantôme sans la profonde nuit ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2019)

l'incube a scion
Axe raie, ais laid ! Fente homme sent, l'âpre. Oh ! fonde nue y, fait l'insu


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2019)

Félin surpris, proie sauve


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2019)

F..... ! elle, l'aine sûre, prit pro. Assaut véloce, hussard !


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2019)

Au vélo ! Sue sardine ! À lui l'huile !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2019)

Ové l'os... Eusses hardi nœud ! Hale uh ! Y luis, l'alenti !


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2019)

Là l'entier trésor est à vous


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2019)

La lente y est. Treize or hé ! Avoue : où mis-tu ta tête ?


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2019)

Mite eut tâté ta naphtaline si...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2019)

Mie tue. Tas t'es, tant a f..t. Aline. Scié ci es


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2019)

Et "si" estompe son bémol triste


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2019)

Hé ! siestons... Peu sonne baie ; mol trissent-te mouettes


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2019)

Mouds, étends la blanche farine


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2019)

aménités
Mou es. Tends-là, b..... (l'anche) ! Far y : nœud, sanctionne la mie


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2019)

Sans que sillonne l'amicale des laboureurs


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2019)

Sss... han ! queue. Si haut nœud - là mis - cale d'ais, la bourre ratera


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2019)

Rate ramollie, reste au lit


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2019)

Ratte rame au lit ! rée c'tôt limeur d'épi


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2019)

Taule y meurent des pigeons affamés


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2019)

Tôle (lit) : m.... ! Heure d'ais : pige.  On n'a femme amène


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2019)

Fat m'a ménagé gentiment, merci


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2019)

le naufragé de la maie
F..... ! à ma maie nageais-je ? Ente y ment : mer ci reine


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2019)

Mère cirait, nettoyait la commode


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2019)

Maire si rée net : oyez-là ! qu'au mot d'eau y ait plu !


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2019)

Modo y épluche patates et mots


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2019)

Maud (oh yeah) plut. Ch.. ! Pas tâte hé ! M'ôte tes pattes !


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2019)

Tes mottes épatent les moutons, gentille taupe !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2019)

thé aux pâtes ou thé au thon ?
T'aimes au thé pâte ? - L'aime, ou thon. J'ente tille tôt p..... ! rée le matinal


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2019)

Elle, mâtine, allait nous réveiller...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2019)

sonnez ♩les ♩matines♩
Aile mât-y, nœud ! À l'ais noue raie ! Veille hé ! qu'aux liés


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2019)

Colis expédié, cadeau reçu


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2019)

le col de l'Iseran intégral en trottinette non 
électrique (cadeau d'un Père Noël fauché)
Col y : expé dis, hé ! cador suant ahan


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2019)

Huant à Antibes les requins, on se soulage


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2019)

où il est question de soulager le poids des ânées
Hue, âne ! Ah ! Anne t'y blaire : quint onces sous, la gente mie


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2019)

Soûle agente ministérielle, c'est du beau !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2020)

Sss... où là j'ente mine, hystérie elle. Cède uh ! bon ais n'hais


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2020)

Bons nénés et pommes sautées !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonnet n'ai eh ! Paume sot étage...


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2020)

Sots êtes à genoux devant les médias


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2020)

Sweat a jeu. Noue. 2€ vends. Laid mais diablement tendance


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2020)

Diable m'entend dans ce forum, tant pis pour lui


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2020)

le diable est dans les détails
D'y, à bleue m'en tend dent. Sss... fort, homme, tend pipe ! Pouh ! reluit l'Annie


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2020)

L'huile à niveau fera bonne frites


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2020)

L'eut y (l'âne) ive : off ! Rabot neuf. Rite annuel


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2020)

Rita nue elle attire les regards


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2020)

carte-postale
Riz tant eu hé ! la tire l'hère gare : _Hué_...


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2020)

Gars rue, étrange nature


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2020)

Gaaa... re huée t'rends-je. N'as-tu ri à hure y ?


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2020)

Riz a eu rien que la fermentation


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2020)

c'est pas rien : que la fermentation 
Ria eut, rie aine, queue-là : ferme ente, à scion aune


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2020)

Assis on honore les plats de la patrone


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2020)

et la nonne aima le brigand
Ah ! scions nonne, hors l'ais. P..... las d'œufs : l'happa trop, nœud, la nonne


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2020)

L'appât trone, eux-là, non élus, le détestent


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2020)

le génie des alpages catalans
Là, pâtre, on ne l'ânonnait, Lulle. Des tests d'art, qu'_ad hic_


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2020)

Arc a dix mètres vous transperce


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2020)

Je redirai les chants de nos bergers poètes,
Ce que chantait Damon avec Alphésibée,
Ce qui rendait les bœufs distraits de l'herbe tendre,
Les lynx tout étonnés d'ouïr ces deux rivaux
Et les fleuves surpris en suspendre leur cours.
Arcadie ! m'êtes rêve, où transe perce va : l'air rit


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2020)

Perceval hérita d'une lance et d'un heaume


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2020)

Ce toit tranquille où marchent des colombes, ​Entre les pins palpite, entre les tombes.​Midi le juste y compose de feux ​La mer, la mer toujours recommencée.​Ô récompense après une pensée​Qu'un long regard sur le calme des dieux.​Père, ce Valéry, t'as ? - Du nœud, lent c'est ! De nommer, s'écoutant


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2020)

Non ! Mais ces coups t'envoient par-dessus bord


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Noms m'est-ce hé ! qu'où tant voix pare d'eux, subornée, l'annonce ?


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2020)

Borné l'âne ? On se croit toujours plus malin !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2020)

Bor... ! N'ait là nonce croc à tout ! Jour .. .... ! Plût ma Line était pas là !


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2020)

Mâle y naît, t'es pâle amoureuse maman


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2020)

Mât (l'inné té) : pal-là mou rrr... Euse, m'a mandé mie


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2020)

Amende et mise au gnouf, ça ira comme ça !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2020)

Amendée miso ? Nie où f..... saille ! Ire a qu'on meut sapin : descends !


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2020)

Meuh ! Sape un des cent seaux de lait bio !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2020)

Me, ça ? Peuh... indécent sot ! D'eux (laids biossons) : bernique !


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2020)

Bille au son berne iconoclaste infréquentable


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2020)

B.....  hile haussons ! Ber nie con ? Oh ! queue lasse 'tain...  Frais qu'ente, hâbleur ! mi n'y


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2020)

Leurs mies nient les avoir provoqués


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2020)

L'heur mini lèse : à voir pro, veau quérant cornes


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2020)

OK ! Rends cornet de frites à papa


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2020)

Haut quérant : corps né d'œuf, ris ! T'as pas pal en vain


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2020)

Pape allant vingt vins déguster, bravo !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2020)

Quand Margot dégrafait son corsage 
Pour donner la gougoutte à son chat 
Tous les gars, tous les gars du village 
Etaient là, la la la la la la…
P..... ! appâts. L'en vint vingt, des gus. Tes bras voltigent, aimantés


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2020)

J'aime en tes cheveux ces gentils poux


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2020)

cauchemar de Gilliatt



Jets m'hantaient : chhhhh... Vœu sais-je : anti-poulpe opinel


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2020)

Aux pines elle sourit alléchée


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2020)

Opine hé ! le saoul rit. Allez ! chérie, ris


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2020)

Ah ! Les chairs y rivalisent d'attraits


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2020)

Allèche hère, rire : rive à Lise. D'hâte, rée l'enjoué


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2020)

Très lents jouaient les pépés au foot


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2020)

ou l'on reparle du sexe des anges
Ttt...raie, l'Ange, où elle est pépée ? Haut fouteur, t'as raté !


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2020)

Fou te heurta ras tes moustaches sans dégats


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2020)

F..... ! out heur. Ta ratte émouss' t'hache. Cent, des gars, faut : faunes !


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2020)

Gaffe aux faux nez, on les sent pas venir


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2020)

Gaffophone ? Hé ! ho ! ne laisse hampe hâve. Nids, rames lace


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2020)

Ira me lasse, ira pas me délasse


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2020)

Y rame, l'assis. Râpe... Pâme. Des las, c'est l'as


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2020)

Délacé, l'asticot va pieds nus


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2020)

D'elle, assez l'astique-haut ! Vape y est,  nul ajout


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2020)

Nue la joueuse reste sur la touche


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2020)

N'eus l'âge : joue euse ! Raie (c'te sûre) : l'atout chair ri


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2020)

Là tout chéri fatigué rend les armes


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2020)

Latte : ouh... shérif a-t'y guerre ? - En lézards, Minnie, qu'en lézards !


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2020)

Quand les Arts étaient Beaux, on aimait


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2020)

Camp. Laids arrêts. T'es booon hé ! M.... et patates


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2020)

Mais, patatrac ! Tout est à refaire !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2020)

Mets p..... ! Hâte, hâte, ras queue ! Toue ais, tare ! fait Rita pas ri


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2020)

Rite à paris la course hippique séduit


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2020)

Riz : ta part ! Il accourt, s'y pique : c'est du igné, hé ! rées-y cil


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2020)

Ils niaient, errez ici les menteurs sont écoutés


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2020)

Hile n'y est. Hère ais hisse, si l'aimante heur. Son té : coup, tel ais Faune


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2020)

Tes coûts, Télé, faut ne les régler qu'en retard


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2020)

où se tait coup téléphoné
Tais qu'où t'ailait faux, nœud laid ! Raie ! gueux l'ait, quand (re) t'arde éros


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2020)

Art des rosses, art peu cavalier


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2020)

l'hère réant au bois dormant
Harde. Hère hausse harpe : cas ! Val hier tu, sonne ore


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2020)

T'eus sono rebelle, aïe les oreilles !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2020)

Tue ! son "hors eux !", belle haïe... Lèse "hors !", eh ! yeux de mie ennemie


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2020)

Demie haine ne mit pas en guerre tout le monde


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2020)

où le coup fait long feu
Deux miens : nœud, mie, pa-a-an ! guère t'houlent ? Mon dard d'ais faut


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2020)

Art des faux derches mis en lumière


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Hardes. Défaut d'hère : chemise. Han ! l'eut mi, hère, sac à patates


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2020)

Sa cape à ta tata lui va comme un gant


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

Ça ? Qu'appâts ! T'hâte ! Hâte ! À l'eue y vaque, commun gandin d'ais si lent


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2020)

Dinde est silencieuse, dindon glougloute


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2020)

quand on est Cantonnais cantonné quant au nez qu'entonne hé ! qu'han tonné qu'en ton né (y'a de l'écho : d'eux, les qu'hauts)
D'hein ! d'hé ! si l'en scies euse ; d'hein ! d'hon ! gueux loue, gueux loue ta peine, toto


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2020)

À vaincre sans barils, on triomphe sans boire !
Loup t'as pennes ? T'ôtes autant de nouilles qu'un malade !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2020)

Suzanne et les z'yeuteurs
Loute, t'happais nœud tôt ttt... Hôtes (tant) : d'eux, noue yeux qu'hun mâle _ad rem_ y scionne


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2020)

Rémy scie honnêtement nos oreilles


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2020)

si Rémy sciait cirée miss : yeah !
Rée miss y au net : man, ose hors ! Aie yeuse hé ! laid fan


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2020)

Aïeux, zélés fantomes, réveillez-nous


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2020)

Aïe ! eux (éléphanteaux) mère éveillent ♬. Hé ! noue-ci la, bête !


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2020)

Syllabe étrange mot bizarre


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2020)

on était tous ♩amoureux d'elle ♩ à mobylette ♩
Ci, là bée, t'range mob. Bise à Reine et hop !


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2020)

Art aîné opposé au moderne ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2020)

question académique qui se pose : qui pose ?
À raie, néo posait haut. Mode hernie en caleçon


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2020)

NIds en cale sont à l'abri du vent


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2020)

Niant qu'hâle son tas (là : brie dû), vanté-je la pâle ?


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2020)

En tes jeux l'appât laisse froid l'amateur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2020)

Entée gela pal. Laid, ce feu roi-là : mate ! rit la vestale


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2020)

Il lave et ce talentueux remet ça


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2020)

Y l'a, veste à l'ente ! Tue heur. Met salace à l'as


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2020)

Mais ça lassa l'assistance assoupie


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2020)

ite missa est
Messe (ah ♫ las♩ah ♫ las♩). Sis... stance ! Ah ! soupire l'échappé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2020)

de *loustic*, bloqué d'internet dans
son iGloo, je mime ici une répartie
s'entendant au croche-patte final :




Ou pire : l'èche happait du péché


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2020)

*Loustic* (toujours bloqué d'accès 
aux forums MacGé) m'a transmis
la réponse suivante à ma répartie :



Est dupe et chérubin qui veut

[J'y répondrai demain]


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2020)

le bonheur est dans le pré
Ai due paix : chair eut ben, qu'ive incita


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2020)

Loustic (toujours bloqué d'accès 
aux forums MacGé) m'a transmis
la réponse suivante à ma répartie :




Qui vint si tard troubler nos rêves ?


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2020)

C'est un bogue acharné qui troublait mon macg.co !
Le viiain est chassé.
Merci aux vaillants chasseurs (suivez mon regard)  qui ont aidé loustic !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

Qu'y vain, si t'ard trou blennorrhée, vit évité


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2020)

Vis tes vitesses en engins fous


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2020)

Vite ! Ève, vit es sans ? En geins ? Foutre ! las là l'hère


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2020)

Outre l'hâle à l'air, le sourire plait aussi
(tant pis pour *le* hâle)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2020)

Ainsi, quand des raisins j'ai sucé la clarté, 
Pour bannir un regret par ma feinte écarté, 
Rieur, j'élève au ciel d'été la grappe vide 
Et, soufflant dans ses peaux lumineuses, avide 
D'ivresse, jusqu'au soir je regarde au travers.


Outre ! la la laire... Leu saoul rit : replay ! Hausse-y sec la panse


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2020)

C'est que là, pan ! sera chassé le lièvre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2020)

Ces queues l'happant (ce : ras chat), sss... elle lit, Ève, Restif


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2020)

Et, vrai, ce tif rebelle ça décoiffe !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Février 2020)

Everest : if (re), belle ! Sade, d'ais, quoi faire énarre


----------



## loustic (29 Février 2020)

Ferrer n'arrive qu'au pêcheur


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2020)

F..... ! (hère haine a). Rive qu'haut p..... ! Esche ras, l'âne !


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2020)

Râle ! animal chouchouté !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2020)

Rhâââ... l'Annie m'a l'chou chouté, olé !


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2020)

Ou thé au lait, ou rien du tout


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2020)

Hou ! t'es haut, l'ais. Houri hein ! dut touer son cas haut


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2020)

Cahots font mal aux fesses


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2020)

Chaos fond : mâle off et cesse effet


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2020)

"SS efféminé" injure vache !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2020)

Esse ais s'est fait. Miné hein ? Jure : va ch... ! l'amante à laid


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2020)

Hache la menthe allégrement, quel parfum !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2020)

Ache (lamenta l'aigre) manquait ! Le pare-feu, mie, l'émollient


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2020)

Mis les mots liant les noms, c'est plus clair


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2020)

Mi, l'ais mollit en l'aine, non ? Cep peu l'eut (queue) l'hère, gémit Nini


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2020)

Clergé mini nie tout en bloc


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2020)

Clair, geai mit nid (nid touant) b..... ! L'occasion du larron


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2020)

Quasi on dut l'arrondir son prix de dingue


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2020)

Cas, y. Ô nœuds : d'eus, l'art rond dire ? Sont p..... ris (deux) ! D'hein ! gueule l'amiral


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2020)

Gueux le la-mi ralentit la cadence


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2020)

le jeune loup a du mal avec une poule qui déménage
*G....  : œufs ! Leu l'a mi-ras, l'ente : il l'a qu'à dansant menuet

* Gaffe


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2020)

Adam sent menu étonnant, il s'attable


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2020)

Ah ! d'encens meut nuée tôt, Nane. Île, sa table à dessin


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2020)

Hadès infernal perd ses phones


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2020)

dessin nu vaut mieux que pérorer, disait (en substance) Napoléon
Ah ! des seins ? Fer n'a, l'père : c'est faux nœud, rit l'hère à clés


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2020)

Eux rient, les raclées font pleurer les autres


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2020)

Heure il est : raque les fonds p..... ! Leurrer lèse hôte, rat !


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2020)

Ratafia


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2020)

Ras taf y a ! dit le diverti


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2020)

Deal d'hiver : tisane à la menthe


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2020)

Ane à lamente toi du manque d'intelligence


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2020)

Anna (l'amante) oh ! a dûment queue. D'aine, tel lige j'en sais muni


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2020)

Tes lys Jean sème uniquement dans le parc


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2020)

Tais l'hisse ! Gent s'émut, nique mandant leu par queue déballée


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2020)

Que des bals excitants nous confinent


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Olé !
Qu'eux, d'ais bas l'ex cite ! Ânes, où con fie nœuds ! Faunes nus !


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2020)

Neuf au nuage blanc protecteur


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2020)

Ne f... aune : eus âge, b..... ! Lent pro t'es, queuteur. Vit tu perds


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2020)

Vitupérations antivirus


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2020)

Vis-tu, père ? Assis, on ente y vit : rut salace


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2020)

Vire ! Hue ! Sale asticot paresseux !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

le _Vir Romanus_ s'érigeait en toge sur le _Forum_
Vir, uh ! ça lasse-t'y, qu'haut paré se camper ?


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2020)

Paraît ce camp perdu de fiers Gaulois


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2020)

Par _res_ (qu'en paire due d'œufs fiée), re-gaule oie neuve


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2020)

Aux lois ne versons point de larmes


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Oh ! l'haut a nœud vert. Son p.... oint (d'œufs l'arme), il ente


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2020)

L'art mille ans trompera encore


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2020)

préhistorique mais cosy
Lare : mi l'antre ? On peut, Rahan, corriger les êtres


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2020)

Il gêle aisé très près du Pôle Nord


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2020)

la vie d'igloo : c'est la loose
Hile, j'ai l'ais eh ! Trait peu raide. Eus pot : le "n'auras nid" d'Annie


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2020)

Nos rats nient d'ânes hyperintelligents


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

l'Ève a la dent
Nora : ni dans ni per hein ! tel lige en tendu d'ente


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2020)

J'entends du dentiste la fraise grincer


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Gente... En due dent t'hisse-te ! L'affre aise, grain sénile !


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2020)

Grince, eh ! nihiliste râleur !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2020)

ce nihiliste n'est pas un surhomme nietzschéen
Grr... rincé, nie hile l'hisse ttt... Ras, l'heur, rée-je


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2020)

Leur égérie les mène au bistrot


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2020)

Leurré, j'ai ri laid, mais, nœud haut, bis trottiné-je en salle


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2020)

Neigeant ça laisse un froid dans le dos


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2020)

N'es gent, sale esse ! Hum ! Feu roide dent... (leu d'ore dépité)


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2020)

Hors des pis tétés le lait nourrit


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2020)

Orde d'épis t'es telle, l'aine où rient les poux


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2020)

Elle et nous, riz l'épouse avale affamée


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

in ✝︎ Virginia Woolf
Hé ! l'haine, houri l'ait p..... Ouse : aval à femme est, déviée


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2020)

Mes dés virevoltent... six partout !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Mets d'ais : vits re volent. Te scie partouze frénétique


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2020)

Oeuf frais n'est ticket pour aucun match


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

Euh... freine éthique, époux ! Roque ! Un mat, cher ! émit la mie


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2020)

Chez Rémy l'amitié est sans faille


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2020)

la chair est triste hélas ...
Chair, Émile, ah ! mi t'y es. Esse sent (_phaaa.._.) : y, œufs. L'encens, c'est vie


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2020)

L'an cent ces Visigoths se préparaient


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2020)

en se remémorant le jeu du plus long jet d'urine de la Guerre des boutons
Lances censées vits :  y, gosses pré-par, élèves qu'eux


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2020)

Pare et lève coeur des amoureux


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2020)

Parée l'Ève, chœur d'ais à mous re en tendu


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2020)

Mourant tant du virus que d'ennui


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2020)

ah ! le vit russe : queue d'ennui...
M.... ! où r'entant du vit, Russe (queue d'âne) n'eut y panique paradis


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2020)

Nuis pas! nique pas ! radine dare dare au bistro !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2020)

Nue (hype), Annick parade y. Nœuds (dards d'art hauts) bis trompent l'assaut


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2020)

Trompe lasse au cirque sans le clown


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Tronc peu l'as*, os ! Cire queue sss... Han ! leu... Cloue nœud tel ais !
as* : ♤


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2020)

Ne téléphone pas à moins d'un mètre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2020)

en rétrospective de Ma nuit chez Maud 
Nut ! (hélé faux nœud). P..... as âme ! Mots hein ? D'Hun, mets trique haut !


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2020)

Mes tricots stoppent le virus


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2020)

Mettre hic os tôt ? Peut leu ! Vit rue ci à lys


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2020)

Russie a l'histoire surprenante


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Rhus scie, Alice ! Toi re, sûr preux, n'ente là mie


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2020)

L'amitié nous déconfine


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2020)

Lame mîtes y (haine), où des cons finis se massent (qu'eux)


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2020)

Nice m'a ce coeur promené au soleil


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2020)

o sole mio & tourisme à pinces
N'hisse masque : heur ! - P..... Rome meut néo. Soles : heÏ ! gémit l'errant


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2020)

J'ai mis les rancoeurs de côté


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2020)

Geais : mille airs en chœur d'eux, qu'hauts ténors do ♩ ré ♩


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2020)

Hautaine hors d'eau résiste au fort orage


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

& haut hissé oh !
Oh ! 'tain... nœud ord haut raies hissent. Tof ! aura jeu l'asticot


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2020)

Je l'astique autant qu'il le mérite


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Gela stick ? Oh ! tant qu'hile mets, ris, toto !


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2020)

Mairie tôt t'aurais pu la conquérir


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2020)

Mais rite t'ôte aux raies p..... ! Eus là cons qu'hère ri rabotait sans ça


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2020)

Rira beauté, sens à l'affut, bien bronzée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2020)

R'ira botter. S'en s'hale là fût. B..... hyène ! Bœufs ronds, évitez l'assaut


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2020)

Et vite, hélas, saugrenus devenons


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2020)

Ais (vit) est las. Sot grenu. Deux vœux : non bas, ni las !


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2020)

Nom banni, l'astreinte est supportable


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2020)

N'ont b.... à nid là ! Ce train t'est su porte à bleus, ricane l'âne


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2020)

Riz qu'âne l'annonce bon à manger


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2020)

Ric cane là, non ? Ce Beaune, amant, gèle l'en-vit


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2020)

Jet lent, visée floue, tir nul


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2020)

J'ai l'envie ! Zef... loute y re nue, la robe ailée


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2020)

L'art aux baies laiteuses nourrit les corps


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2020)

la Belle et la Bête
L'haro : belle êtes ! Euse nous rit, l'ais qu'hors, rit fan


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2020)

Au rif antiboches nous vaincrons


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2020)

Or, if ente-y b..... ! - Hoche. Noue. Vingt Kro n'élancent l'amant


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2020)

Et lent cela m'ennuie, vite ça réveille


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2020)

leçon de ténèbres
Ais lance lame en nuit : vit ! Sa raie veille, Ève, d'aube


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2020)

Ai vœu : dos bien maintenu droit


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Ais veut daube ? Hyènes (maintes nues) : de roides essaims


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2020)

Deux rois d'aise et cinq princes d'amour


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

D'heur, rot. Ah ! dais et seins qu'peu rince dame où rit l'étang


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2020)

Houris les temps sont durs, confinées !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2020)

bas les masques !
Où riz, l'ais tend son dû (re). Confie nez d'ente y, con !


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2020)

Fine aide antique on en a profité


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

Fi ! n'aie d'anti-queue ô nana. Prof y tel ais, l'Ève


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2020)

Les laits versés sont à boire


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2020)

L'élève erre. Cesse honte ! aboie (re) le missionnaire


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2020)

Miss, si on hérite de tout, alors...


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2020)

devoir conjugal
Mi-scie oh ! n'est rite d'œufs. Toi, l'hors, ente mentule


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2020)

Laurent te ment, tu lui mentais aussi


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2020)

prétérition
Laure : hantement t'eus lu. Y, m'en tais haut, cillant-ci yeux


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2020)

Si lent, si eux me voient je suis cuit


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2020)

Scie l'anxieux meut : veau. Âge sue y, cul itéré


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2020)

Cuité ! résiné trop goûté !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

Q.I. Taire aise, y, n'être rogue où t'es l'as


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2020)

La façon dont tu abrèges tes ordinaux, maco, n'est pas correcte ! Je dis ça, je ne dis rien, si peu de gens s'en préoccupent de toute façon !


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2020)

Façon de voir les choses


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Fat. Son devoir : lèche. Osés mots d'ais : ratte heur


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2020)

Maux des rats, teurgoules mal digérées


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

la nuit de Maud dans Clermont-Ferrand désert
Maud erre. Hâte : heure goule ! Mâle (dit), j'ai répit-là


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2020)

J'errais pile à l'heure autorisée


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Géré, pis l'a : le rotor. Ris, ais ! rée le Faune


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2020)

Airs et l'oeuf au nez plaira beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2020)

Hère hait leu faux. N'aie, p....., l'air à beau coup, du mol ais !


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2020)

Du mot laid un rimeur s'éloigne


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2020)

si tu peux te dérater sur un vélo, tu seras des cons, Fi', né
Dû mollet, hun ! Ris meure ! Selle haut, agneau ! Là : but !


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2020)

Ânes gnôle abusent pour déconfiner


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2020)

Annie, haut-là b..... use. Pouh ! re d'ais, con fit néant, las


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2020)

Confit né en la semaine dernière


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2020)

Conf fine aie ! Enlace mes nœuds d'hère, n'y erre, Ninon


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2020)

Ni non ni oui, c'est d'accord


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

N'y n'honnis, où hissé-da qu'ord ais


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2020)

Cordez ! Hissez haut ! Bon vent !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Qu'horde hé ! y... Ces hobos ne vendangent seuls


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2020)

Vent d'ange se lève et souffle fort


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Van d'ans je celais. Vais saoul, feu le faux refendant


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2020)

Or faon danse au lever du jour


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Hors, fan ! Dans ce hall, vêts ! - dus-je (hou !) raire à laid


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2020)

Où réera l'émouvant animal ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2020)

Hourr. raie ras, l'ais mou ! vante âne (y, mâle) sonore


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2020)

Son or brille nos yeux larmoient


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2020)

ça chauffe au saloon
Sonnent hors bris. Eux n'osent y. Heu... l'armoire, passe avant


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2020)

Pas savant mais un malin singe


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2020)

éveil d'un Faune
P..... ! Ah ! ça... vent m'aise. Hum ! hale aine. Sein, je repère


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2020)

Heureux père Noël neige au Pôle


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2020)

Heure Pernod... Ailes n'ai-je ? Hop ! ô lampées


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2020)

Lampe éteinte soleil vivant


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2020)

le pétomane fait ses gammes
Lent pet tinte : sol ♩ai y ! Vive antienne ailée


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2020)

Vivante hyène elle est future proie du lion


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2020)

le bandard fou
(Vit vante) Y (aine) : ais ! Les futes : hure ! P..... roide ! Uh... l'y auné-je as


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2020)

Hauts nez jasent, basses oreilles se bouchent


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2020)

chaud lapin
Oh ! n'ai-je hase... Bah ! sauraient yeux ce bout chéri déceler


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2020)

Boucher ridé, ce laid prépare bonne viande


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Il [l'homme] devrait bénir sans cesse l'instant heureux qui ... 
d'un animal stupide et borné, fit un être intelligent et un homme.
Bouche erre : idée seule est, pré-par ! Bon nœud (vit) endort la pensée


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2020)

An d'or, la panse énorme plait au cheval


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2020)

spectacle à la plage de Montalivet
Ah ! nœud d'hors là pend. C'est norme.  P..... laid ! Hochent valseuses oh !


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2020)

Ce zoophile mange les chats


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2020)

Sss... œufs : eau. Off, hile (mens-je ?). L'esche à l'eau


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2020)

Lèche alors la rosée sur l'herbe


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2020)

la vie cachée de Pétrarque en Avignon
Laid chat, Laure ? L'arrose (ais sûr) l'hère béat


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2020)

Les rebeus et amis boivent du thé


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2020)

L'aire bée à mi-bois. Vœu d'Ute : hé ! daine eue


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2020)

T'es des nudistes le moins vêtu
(ou le plus ?)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2020)

TD : n'eus d'hisse ttt... L'« hum ! oh ! hein ! vé ! » tue, l'eusses-tu


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2020)

Lu, ce tuant bouquin merdique !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2020)

Luce t'huant : bouc hein ! M'erre d'y, queue d'âne


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2020)

Que Daniel apporte à boire


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2020)

Keud agnelle happe. Or, t'a bois raide


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2020)

Boa rée devant la jolie biche


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2020)

Beau à raie : de vent, l'âge, au lit ! Bi, chat l'ente tend


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2020)

Châle hante tendrement les épaules


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2020)

Ch... À l'entendre, ment l'aisée, Paule aux néos


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2020)

Polo n'est offert qu'aux réchauffés


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2020)

Pot ! L'on naît haut fer. Qu'hors : esche aux fées salaces


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2020)

Au réchaud fesses à l'as furent tatouées


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2020)

Oh ! rèche au fait ça-là : c'fût. Re-tâte où est l'émeri


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2020)

T'as tout, elle aime rire du peu qu'elle a


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2020)

Tatou hé ! l'ais meurt. (Ire) dû peux ! qu'hèle la mie


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2020)

Eh l'ami c'est l'heure du p'tit déj


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2020)

Ais las, miss hait. L'heur dû p..... ! T'y déjette au nid


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2020)

Des jets tôt n'inondent pas les prés


----------



## damoiseaux-de-demain (5 Juin 2020)

Les préparations du festival ont commencé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2020)

L'ais prêt, para ! Scion dû ! Fais c'tit vallon (con) ! Ment céans ce lent


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2020)

Comme en séance l'ensemble des gens s'endort


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (6 Juin 2020)

D'ormesson se dandine doucement avec sa dure douillette la dindon dinatoire dingue comme dingo du dessin animé.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2020)

Comment ! S'étend celant, sang bleu, d'ais ? Jean sans dort ?

- mais son "ce" (dandy nœud doux : ce) ment. Avait queue ça ? D'hure, re doux y êtes là (din ♩ don ♩) ! (Dinah) ttt... où ardes hein ! gueux ? Qu'homme (din ♩) go ! Dû d'ais ceint, âne y mets ! prie la mie​


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2020)

Des seins, Annie, mes prix là misérables seront


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2020)

Dés : 5 ! À Nîmes ai pris la mise, hère, à bleu. Sss... ronds : des pots


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2020)

On dépose l'argent à la caisse


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2020)

Aune d'ais : pause l'art, gens. Hale à quai cet espadon !


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2020)

Était-ce pas Don Diègue gesticulant ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2020)

remise à l'eau de l'espadon
Été. Spa. D'onde, y : ais ! Gueux, j'ai c'tit cul en photo


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2020)

Faut tôt s'amuser ce jour !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Fff... ôte os : ça m'use esse ! Joue relax hé !


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2020)

Lac séché n'attire personne
pas même un espadon !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2020)

la fable du Chêne et du Roseau contredite dans le style des Contes de la Fontaine
Laxe, ais ? Chêne hâte (ire) ! Perd son nœud, hé ! galant


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2020)

Égale enfin la moralité


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2020)

Hais gars lent ! Faim lame au ras ! Lit t'erres : hâtes-tu !


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2020)

Lis tes ratures et corrige-les


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2020)

arrête ton char, Ben Hur !
L'_ite_ ras t'eut, rai. Qu'aurige l'écarte, le rival !


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2020)

L'heure y va lentement au soir


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2020)

J'aime le son du cor le soir au fond des bois
L'heur rit. Val, l'ente m'ente, os haut, hardi hère !


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2020)

Ah ! redis ermite l'appel du désert


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2020)

hier régnant d'aise : hère
Art d'hier (mythe) : la pelle ? D'eue, d'aise hère rée - le Faune


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2020)

Raye l'œuf honnêtement pondu


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2020)

R'hèle faux nez : t'mens p..... ! Aune dus ! condamne Anne


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2020)

Cons d'ânes à nouvel an dansant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

Dans sanitaires il y a obligation d'accessibilité


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2020)

Dent : sans (n'y tait ris, Lia) ?  Aube lie, gars, scion ? D'ac : cesse... (Sibylle y tait râle)


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dent : sans (n'y tait ris, Lia) ?  Aube lie, gars, scion ? D'ac : cesse... (Sibylle y tait râle)



Dansant jusqu'à l'aube ? 
Laissons donc les mots danser au gré de nos fantaisies... 
Puissent les sibylles inspirer notre imagination...


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2020)

(... les Sybilles et les syllabes) 
Rime agit nationalement pour tous


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2020)

Rit ma Gina - scion n'as, leu : mens. Pouh ! retourne aux champs...


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2020)

Retour : nos chants nous regaillardissent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Gaillard Hisse O Santiago


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2020)

vélo cross
Re, tour. N'hoche en noue rrr... ! Gars, y : hardi saut ! Sente y a : go eh ! lent


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2020)

Goéland obligé de voler
(paroles de marins "...hissez haut Santiago...")


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Volets roulants électrique dans cette demeure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

Ce n'est point amusant de 
*demeurer* 
ici: il n'y passe pas une seule femme.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2020)

@ *Nelly*. Ce jeu impose de reprendre à partir du dernier mot (ou groupe de mots ou totalité) de la phrase précédente inclus comme commencement de la nouvelle phrase. Avec 2 possiblités : la reprise littérale et la reprise homophonique (stricte). Je te donne des exemples en repartant de la phrase de *Jura* :

- reprises littérales : "Demeure au lieu de te défiler !" ; "Dans cette demeure, les lambris sont cussonés" [commentaire : la reprise littérale, même si elle innove après les termes repris, manque de contrainte formelle forte et génère un niveau de jeu médiocre.]​​- reprises homophoniques : "Deux meurent et le troisième échappe" ; "D'Hans : êtes demeurés, les zigues !" [commentaire : la reprise homophonique introduit une contrainte formelle d'autant plus élevée qu'on reprend en identité acoustique davantage de termes.]​
----------

Je reprends donc depuis la dernière réponse valide : *Volets roulants électriques dans cette demeure*
Veau, l'hère ! Hou ! lent... Zée, l'ais ! Qu'trique danse ! Êtes deux, m.... heur et ta mentule


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2020)

État ment, tu le sais ! Réagis donc !
(holorimes valables évidemment)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2020)

Êtes, âme, en tulle serrée. Ah ! gît d'onques la tentante...


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2020)

Latente en temps de pluie puis revit


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2020)

phénix
Latte, entant, tende ! Plu y, pu y (re) vit, rée le Faune


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2020)

Faut ne jamais se laisser faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

Faune en Mai, ce Lucifer est chaud


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2020)

@ *Nelly* : ta reprise était valide en référence à ma propre phrase. Mais... tu as été interceptée par *loustic* qui avait déjà publié sa propre reprise. Donc il te fallait faire une reprise à partir de sa propre phrase (*faire* > *laisser faire* > *se laisser faire* ...).

----------
zéros airs  hauts, cette...
Faux nœud, James ! Esse laid ! C'est fer, queue ! M'aune hé ! penne, y


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2020)

Que mon épée nickel reste en son fourreau


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2020)

Socrate & Xantippe ou le stoïcisme avant la lettre
Qu'eux (mots) n'aient paix ! Nie qu'elle rée ! Stance : on fout rosse à quia


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2020)

Four au sac cuit assez mal le gâteau


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2020)

Fourre os à cul, y ! Ah... ces mâles : gars tôt recrus


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2020)

À tort eux crurent le soluil revenu


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2020)

Ce matin le soleil était mal réveillé !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2020)

le loup au saut du lit
Hâte : hors œufs crus (re), leu ! Saut laid, y. Re vœu : nue, la mie


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2020)

L'âme ignominieusement vue


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2020)

Lame, y : gnome (y nie euse) ! Ment, vulpin hère


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2020)

L'pain est reçu en pleine poire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Pl’ hein de pois Roo cette soupe doit être servi froide


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juin 2020)

cerf vif roi de la harde ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2020)

c't''âne a pas la fleur bleue contondante...
L'pêne erre. Sue âne. P..... ! l'est nœud poids. Rosse, êtes sous-peu : doigt ! Aîtres serrent vit ? F..... roide-là, ardent prétendant !


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2020)

L'art dans pré tend encore à faire de la bouse


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2020)

le bonheur est dans le pré
Larde en prête : tentant corps, affaire ! - D'eux-là bout zizi d'étalon


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2020)

Des tas l'on fera étalage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Faire état largement sur ma pathologie


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juin 2020)

miracle !
tôt l'eau gît en Norvège, assez lourde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Ah ! c'est l'ours de Kodiak en Alaska qui est réputé le plus grand.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2020)

il n'y a plus de Roméo
Détalons ! Feu : ras. État : l'âge.
Je mens, sûr... M'appâte au logis
Anne : ore, vais-je à celle. L'hourd :
sss... deux codes y a. Cane à l'as : cas quiet. Raie : pût aile, plût gueux. Rentre, hère, siroter


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2020)

Air, sirop, thé vert, ça nous convient


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

Rentré hier s’il ôté ses chaussures pleines de boues


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2020)

@ *Nelly* : tu peux reprendre de manière homophonique plus haut que le dernier message, depuis le pénultième si tu veux (comme ici où tu reprends depuis le final de mon message). Mais alors tu dois pouvoir reprendre aussi la totalité du dernier messsage (celui de *loustic* ici) de manière homophonique - ce que tu ne fais pas. Je reprends donc du dernier message valide : celui de *loustic*.

Il n'y a plus de ver galant
Herse, sire, ôtée, ver s'en noue ? Con vit, hein ? Cana, y ?


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2020)

Viens, canne haïe t'aidera aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Canaille Ted ? 
Elle aura roussi ici, 
ça puire l'oeuf pourri


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2020)

Vis, aine ! Qu'en "aille !" t'aies, d'ais, l'hors rare : hou... Ci s'hisse à puits (re), leu ! F..... ! p..... ! houri honnit


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2020)

Pour Rio, ni avion, ni navire


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2020)

l'homme de ris haut
Pouh... (ris haut) n'y a vit au nid. N'as vit, récréant*
* au sens de l'Ancien Français


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2020)

Vire et crée enfin du neuf, dit le sot


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2020)

Vie : récré. En fin d'une, f.... deal : soigner sa dictée


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2020)

Sa nièce a dit que t'exagère, ralentis !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2020)

Ça nie : ais sadique. T'es que sage, hère, ras l'ente y (saoul rit)


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2020)

Rat, l'anti-sourd, il murmure tout bas


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2020)

la nonne et le brig*u*an*t*
Râlant, t'hisses. Hourd y : l'mur mûr ttt.... Houx b..... ! Ah ! en nid


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2020)

Ahan nippon s'entend de loin


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2020)

À âne, ippon ! S'en tende l'haut, imbu d'ente


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2020)

Bu dentifrice dégueulasse !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2020)

Annie♩ aime les ♩... 
B..... ! eu dans tifs riz (ce : d'ais) - gueule l'aspergée


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2020)

L'as père généreux les aime tous


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2020)

bandard fou
L'asperge gêne hère. L'aise ! émeute ouverte sinon


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2020)

Toux verte si non vacciné au blanc


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2020)

Toue ver (te scie nom) ! Vaquent cinés, aubes lentes ...


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2020)

L'antipode se rapproche


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2020)

L'*e*nte : typo de ce rat proche d'_*a*_nte


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2020)

Roches dans ton jardin sans gazon


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2020)

R'hoche dent, t'aune, jars, d'aine ! S'en gaze honnête Holly


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2020)

Gaz au nez, tôt libéré soulagé


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2020)

Gars zonait au lit. B..... ! hère est saoul à gerber, rée mie


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2020)

Herbe et raie mijotent , bon appétit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

Rémy D'hôte...Bona ! 
Pétillante ta vie dis-donc donne m'en la recette !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2020)

Didon & Énée
Hère : béret mis j'ôte. Beau n'happait-y ?
Ente à vit ! Didon : d'haut nœud ment l'art, cet ais pique !


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2020)

Ces thés pis que tout ? Du chocolat !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2020)

C'est épique ! Queue (toux) due, chaud colle à l'audition


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2020)

L'eau d'ici on s'en régale, minet râle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

En égale minéral, une eau gazeuse ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2020)

L'Odyssée l'Aude hisse y
L'Aude hisse y haut nœud. Sans raie, gars, le minait ras
l'hune. Haut, gars, euse : ce mat rit


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2020)

Se marieront-elles divorcées ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2020)

Se marre y, rond. T'hèle, Dive : hors cellier, hôte !


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2020)

Or c'est lié autrement ailleurs qu'ici


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2020)

Ore, selle y est ? Ôte, re : ment taille. Heur ! C.. hisse-y ! rée lad


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2020)

Si ré la do mi, chant du forum


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

Cirait l'ado miches. Han ! dut fort au mollet s'épiler


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2020)

Rhum au lait c'est pis, les durs restent au calva


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Lait dur au restau', qu'à cela ne tienne !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2020)

de l'indifférence au syndrome de Stendhal
Rome oh ! laisse ces piles laides. Eurent estocs. Cale. Va seul, âne, t'y es neuf à la bée-attitude


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2020)

L'abbé a-t-il tu de vraies révélations ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Ah ! bé l'attitude, vrai rêve ? fellation ?

je pars en "sucette" veuillez m'excuser ! hihi !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

@ *Nelly* : il faut prolonger d'au moins un mot la reprise acoustique de la phrase précédente.
 La béatitude veut raie, rêvé là scion ? - Donnez sa sucette à l'Annie !


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2020)

Ça suce et t'as l'âne idiot brayant très fort


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2020)

Sasse hue ! ces tas-là... N'y dis : ho ! Bras y entrent : effort nul ici


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2020)

Nu lisse ignore le vent glacé


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2020)

N'eut l'_hisse-y !_ ni _hors-levant !_ Glas, c'est (se mine y ais)


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2020)

Cesse mini épouvantail d'effrayer


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2020)

Ces semis nient ais, pouvant ails (des frais) hiératiquement s'ériger


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2020)

Rats, tiques m'enserrent, y gênent loustic au lit


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2020)

Rate y : queue ment. Série j'ai. Ne loue ce tic. Haut, lis ! Hue, l'hisse !


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2020)

L' île eut l'histoire extraordinaire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2020)

Ulysse érigé devant Nausicaa, voilant son stipe d'une feuille qui n'est pas de vigne
Lis l'_Ulysse_, toi, Rex ! Ttt... ras hors, d'y n'erre mie, l'ami


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2020)

Ordi n'est remis là minable que pour jouer


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2020)

Ordinaire-mi, là mis : n'a bleu queue pouh ! Re, joue ai vide, dent !


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2020)

Jouet vit dedans la tête de l'enfant


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2020)

Joug... Ais, vit : d'œufs, d'han ! latte êtes. D'œufs lents, fantoches haussant tête


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2020)

Tôt chaud sans têter bébé crie sa joie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

T'Sochaux s'entête, bébé ! qui ça ? Jocelyne n'aime pas le foot, préfère le Rugby


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2020)

T'hoches os enté. T'ai, baie bée ! Qu'r'hisse, âge, os !
Line n'émeut pal. F..... ! out prêt fer. L'heure, eu gueux, biberonner au rade


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juillet 2020)

Aura de la NASA, moustaches de félins, même usage


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2020)

Mes muses à genoux m'inspirent toujours


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Juillet 2020)

Toujours surveiller ses arrières !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Sur ? 
Veillez César ! 
Hier, des rôdeurs se préparaient à nous attaquer


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2020)

(litobar) Or ras, deux là : nases à mousses, taches d'œufs. Fait l'un* - Mets m'usent. Ah ! âge...
(loustic) Jeûne, où mince pis (re) ! Tout joues,
(Angel) re-sue. - Revêts : y, ais s'aise ! a ri hère.
(Nelly) D'air : odeurs. Sss... prêts, parés, Ann ! Houou... hâte. À taquet du dîner

*_un_ en prononciation gasconne sonne proche de : _in_


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2020)

Ouate à tas qu'est dudit néophyte rend service


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2020)

la nuit chez Maud (remastérisé)
Ouahahaha... Tâte à c.., ais dû, dis ! N'es haut ? Fi ! Transe serre vit ? se rit la miss


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2020)

Trans servit soeur, il a missive envoyée hier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)

Ulla Miss ? Yvan, Ô yeah !
Il erré dans les environs, cet homme, à moitié femme


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2020)

Ttt... rance, hère, vis.  Heur y : lame ! Hisse ive en voie ! Y, hère,
dent ! L'ais en, vit rond ! C'est ton mat m.... ! Haut hâte-y, ais ! Fends-me-l'en, Faune !


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2020)

Lent ? Faut nettoyer le moteur


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2020)

L'enf.... ! Faux nez, tôt y hèle motte - re-las ni mâle


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2020)

Là nid mal fini pie rigole


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

Animal Pff Rigole qui Rira le dernier


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2020)

eider: nid air duvet édredon œuf, le mot en trop est ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2020)

L'âne, y m'hale fine hippie ! Rit. Gaule
qu'y re ira. Leu d'hère ! N'y erre
dû vé. Ais de re-don neuf. Leu m.... haut entre, haut ais ! - lamente ce débouté


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2020)

L'âme hante ceux des bouts tétés jusqu'à plus soif


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2020)

L'amante, ce dé bouté : t'ai-je, uh, ce qu'happe ? Plût sot à fer qu'intello bas


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2020)

Soit faire qu'un tel au balai s'active soit le virer


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2020)

Soif ai ! (Requinté) L'eau ? baaah... laisse. Ça qu't'y veux, sot ? Hale vit, régalade d'eau de vie


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2020)

De dos devinez qui est derrière


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

Nez qui est d'air, n'est pas bouché


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2020)

Le "*n'est pas bouché*" de *Nelly*  ne reprend pas acoustiquement le "*rière*" final de *loustic* dont l'écho est requis. Eh oui ! il faut prendre en considération le "*derrière*" comp!et de *loustic *. J'enchaîne donc d'après la phrase de *loustic*.

Deux (d'odes vinées) ! Quiet der, rit hère à rimer dû


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2020)

Rat rit mais du piège ne se méfie


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2020)

Ras rimaie, dupe y est. Jeune nœud semé fi ! Haie ose, ais !


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2020)

Et au zénith soleil se fixe


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2020)

Contexte : à Eauze, petite ville de l'Armagnac, sont organisées dans les arènes Nimeno 
II des courses de vaches landaises axées sur l'écart à la réception d'un saut frontal.
Eauze. Hennîtes : saut laid ! Hisse ! Fi... qu'saut vil-là !


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2020)

Au village la vache nourrit bébé

Spectacle chaud ce jour


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2020)

Quand Margot ♩dégrafait son corsage ♩... tous les gars ♩tous les gars du village ♩...
Haut vit là ! Jeu là veut hache ! Nous rit, bée, bergère au minet


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2020)

Bébert gère homme ineffable pour le meilleur...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2020)

pfuittt ! difficile çui-là...
B..... ! héberger rond mine. Hais fat. Bleu p.....  ourle. M.... ai yeux rabattus


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2020)

Rab as-tu donné à l'affamé ?


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

La femme est l'avenir de l'homme (dixit je ne sais plus qui)


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2020)

_ah les seins !_
deux lo, meurs en paix après les avoir contemplés...


----------



## D34 Angel (11 Août 2020)

Conte, en plaisantant, une histoire triste et tu la rendras gaie


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2020)

visite au lupanar
(loustic) Ras bât eu d'aune, ais hale à famées.
(Angel) Lave venir d'œufs. L'on me
(litobar) rend pèze. Apprêts : l'aise. Ah ! voir con : temple
(Angel) aisant tant... Hue nœud ! Hisse-toi (re), trisse ! Têtu, l'hareng... Drague élève haut


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2020)

Et les veaux sont les rois ici


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Août 2020)

Laid rot a, ici, une odeur d'égout


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2020)

Ais l'Ève hausse. Ont l'air hauts... Ah ! hisse y
hune. Oh ! d'heur d'ais : gousses à Silène


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2020)

Où s'assit l'ennemit vainqueur tu es


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Où s'assit l'ennemit vainqueur tu es


Cœur tué signe la mort de l'amour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> la mort de l'amour.



la mort dans l'âme, Ouragan m'a lessivée lors du concours hippique


----------



## Berthold (13 Août 2020)

Ducon court, il pique les idées de tous
mais les foire les unes après les autres.


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Ducon court, il pique les idées de tous
> mais les foire les unes après les autres.


"Les autres, ils disent, comme ça, qu´elle est trop belle pour moi"  (#) 

(# : Extrait de la chanson "Ces gens-là" de Jacques Brel)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

oups !
elle est bien trop belle pour moi, Incompatible anatomie

Voulant me rattraper...j'ai triché (Adebert : les meilleurs amis)...J'implore vos pardons Ô mes bons messieurs


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> elle est bien trop belle pour moi, Incompatible anatomie


En atomisant les moustiques, on risque moins de se faire piquer.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2020)

Note hors jeu : ce serait bien de ne pas flooder dans ce fil spécifique mais de s'en tenir à une seule contribution par jour et par personne.


----------



## D34 Angel (13 Août 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note hors jeu : ce serait bien de ne pas flooder dans ce fil spécifique mais de s'en tenir à une seule contribution par jour et par personne.


Je n'avais pas été attentif à ce point de règlement ... 
Vais y être attentif.


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2020)

Note hors jeu. Quelques extraits de l'introduction à ce forum, par benjamin 3 juin 2006  :
La salle de jeu. Les règles du jeu.
Quelques mots sur ce forum, destiné à accueillir les sujets récréatifs qui ont éclos au fil des ans dans le Bar...
Pour le reste, les mêmes règles s'appliquent que dans les autres forums, notamment de modération. Ainsi, plutôt que d'envoyer deux réponses successives en peu de temps, veillez notamment à synthétiser vos interventions en un seul message, afin de ne pas surcharger le sujet (flood).


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2020)

[je reprends à partir du *#19537 *de* loustic *=> en cessant mon itération acoustique au *#19540* de *Berthold*]

le duc a un problème
(*loustic*) Ouh ! ça scie l'aine, mie. Vainc heur : tu hais.
(*Angel*) Cygne, lame orde - lame où,
(*Nelly*) ras, gant mâle laisse y vé ? L'hors, duc ! Conque où rit l'pis queue
(*Berthold* le retour ) lèse ? Y, d'aide tousse. Met l'ais : faux a. Re, l'ais : hue, nœud ! Apprêt lèse hôte, refait ci las


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2020)

Fesse il a sur la chaise perdue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Paire, duO pâle copie de l’original


----------



## Berthold (14 Août 2020)

*Pie, de l'eau rit : gin à l'*agrume, c'est plus sérieux pour un vieux corvidé.


----------



## D34 Angel (14 Août 2020)

Un vieux corps vit des expériences de la vie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> périences de la vie



Péri, ance de la viticultrice, les vendanges seront bientôt là


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2020)

[J'échappe de reprise acoustique le message #19552 en application de la règle tacite : une seule contribution par jour & par personne dans ce fil exclusif du dernier mot.]

dues aines aident œufs : l'antre tien, d'aime haut-tôt !
(*loustic*)  F..... ! et s'il assure, lâchés œufs, père ? Du
(*Nelly*) haut pal (qu'au pis d'œufs l'hors y), Gina la
(*Berthold*) grue mmm... s'est plue. Serre y œufs. Pouh... re hun ! Vit (œufs qu'hors) vit d'ai-
(*Angel*) se. Ex, père rit : anse d'œufs-là, vit ! L'âge à vannes aise


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2020)

La javanaise on danse  forcément


----------



## D34 Angel (15 Août 2020)

Force et manipulation sont les deux mamelles de la dictature.


----------



## Berthold (15 Août 2020)

*— Laide Ma…*
*— Melde !*
*— Là, dis ! Que ta tur*pitude ne t'empêche pas de prononcer les « r » correctement !
— Melde, je te dis et te lépète ! Melde et clotte et zut et flûte !
— « Frûte » ? Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2020)

lady Chatterley aux écuries (du ça dans le texte) 
(*loustic*)-- Là, jà vents nés ont dent. Ce for s'émane :
(*Angel*) --.y pue là scion, son l'aide. Mam, elle, d'eux (lads) _hic_ tate : eurent
(*Berthold*) pis ? Tue ! deux nœuds tant pèchent. P..... à deux pros (non ?) célères, cor (ais, queue) te ment ?
---------M.... ! Elle, de jeu : ttt... d'y, êtes laids péteux. M'aile, d'ais, qu'l'hôte aise. Eûtes ais f..... ? L'eûtes
---------f.....  rut ? Caisse ? - a dit Lady


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2020)

À dix lads isolés faisons signe


----------



## Berthold (16 Août 2020)

— *Les faits sont si ni*ais, pourquoi faire appel à moi, Lestrade ? s'offusque Sherlock.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2020)

[Erreur : je poste demain]


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2020)

¡Olé!
(*loustic*) Ha ! deals là disent : haut l'ais ? F..... ! aisons scie, n'y
(*Berthold*) aient poux recoiffés. Ras pelle, lame haut à l'estrade ! Sss... haut fût, c'queue, chère : l'haut qu'eut requis


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2020)

L'eau cure quiconque la boit à la source


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

l'obscur qui sait, oncle boit à la sourd ? c'est pas joli, joli ça


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2020)

Bravo pour la tentative, *Nelly*, mais ta reprise est invalide localement ici : le "*qui sait, oncle*" n'équivaut pas acoustiquement au : "*quiconque la*" de *loustic*. Or une identité acoustique est requise, avec à la rigueur quelque combinaisons sonores assimilables. Je reprends donc à partir de la phrase de *loustic*.

Loques eurent qui ? Cons que l'aboi hala sous ressui de l'hère


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2020)

Suis deux laids requins et mange-les


----------



## D34 Angel (18 Août 2020)

Hé, man ! je les ai déjà mangés, les requins


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2020)

la Belle & la Bête
(*loustic*) Su hideux l'ais, re qu'« hein ? » (aime ange laids)
(*Angel*) et : « d'ais, jà m'en gèle ! Hère, quinçonneau s'ente ! »


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2020)

Son os entier peut encore servir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

(peut en) : Pan ! 
Corsaire vire à droite, vire à gauche. A l'époque des Pirates


----------



## Berthold (19 Août 2020)

*Des pires rat*és je ne retiens que le dénouement heureux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

Dès nous m’en euh ! Reviens me faire rêver


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2020)

[Ayant été stipulé : un seul message par jour et par personne dans ce fil exclusif, j'arrête ma reprise acoustique au message de *Berthold*.]

(*loustic*) --Sonne au sentier, peu en corps : serf-vit !
(*Nelly*) ---Ras d'heur ô hâte, vit ragot ! Chat laid poque d'ais, pis ras ! T'
(*Berthold*) es jeune... Nœud re tien : queue, leu, d'aine où ment heur revisse à l'ente


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2020)

Revis ça lentement sans te cacher


----------



## D34 Angel (20 Août 2020)

Sans steak haché, l’œuf ne sait monter à cheval


----------



## macomaniac (21 Août 2020)

(*loustic*) Re vit s'halant te ment. S'ente qu'à ch... Hé !
(*Angel*) -le f.... nœud sème honte. Ais : ache va-là mollet


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2020)

La molle laiderone sourit guère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

Rigueur est de mise dans une salle de jeu ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Août 2020)

déçues, ces tapées ?
(*loustic*) Lame, haut l'ais, d'heur aune. Souris gaies re
(*Nelly*) ..(deux mies) euh... Dents, eu nœud, sales d'euh... je n'en dis vice


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2020)

Jeune en dit vicieux que des bêtises


----------



## Berthold (22 Août 2020)

*Queues des bêtes, is*otoniques en diable, diablement dynamiques…


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2020)

(*loustic*)--.Jeûne, endive ! Vit (scie, œufs : qu'eux) deb êtes. Ise
(*Berthold*) ôte aune niquant dia. Bleu d'y hâble, ment dit : n'à mie qu'à mi-queue


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2020)

Amis, came, hic, heureux qui n'en consomme


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2020)

Ah ! Mick…
Ah ! Mick…
Rocky, non con, somme ses ennemis de se rendre.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2020)

comme la vague- irrésolue
(*loustic*) -.Ah ! mis cas, mique, re quine anchons, saut mmm...
(*Berthold*) s'aise ais, nœud mis, d'eux ce rang de reins s'itère


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2020)

D'heures ainsi terrifiantes on se souvient


----------



## D34 Angel (24 Août 2020)

Ce saoul vient du bar d'à côté


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2020)

*Du barda cauté*risé je ne retire que de pâles cendres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

Cendrillon pour ses 20ans est la plus jolie des mamans


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2020)

avertissement : prenez garde à la suggestion des ifs
(*loustic*) --D'heur incitèrent ifs. Y entons (ce, sous) vit in-
(*Angel*) --.dû, barda qu'ôté !
(*Berthold*) Ris & jeux. Nœud re tire, queue d'œufs : pal ! Cent
(*Nelly*) ---drillons p..... ourse ! Sève vainc temps. Elle a plu, geôle y d'ais, ma mandore adorée


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2020)

M'endort ado répétant son rap sans cesse


----------



## D34 Angel (25 Août 2020)

Son rat, censé se cacher, ne cesse de se montrer


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2020)

(*loustic*) Mande daurade aux raies ! P..... étançon ras ! P..... sens : ais ! Ce
(*Angel*)...cas : chaîne. Nœud s'esse. Deux : ce mont trembleur d'hère ambleur


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2020)

*Des rambleurs* d'une ville lointaine empêchent la nuit de tomber tout à fait.


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2020)

Bête, ou t'as fermé ta gueule ou t'es sourde


----------



## D34 Angel (26 Août 2020)

T'es saoul ? r'demande pas à boire et quitte ce bar ! 
(ce poivrot comment à m'énerver, ça fait deux fois que je le mentionne cette semaine)


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2020)

(*Berthold*) D'errant b..... l'heur du nœud ! Vit l'haut hein (tes nœuds, hampe), pèche-là : nue ! Ide t'aune, bée toute affai-
(*loustic*) -.re. Maie t'as, gueux : loutte. Esse hourde,
(*Angel*) -..man, d'œufs p..... ! Hase aboie : re ! Ais qui ttt... se barre : enfer d'hère haut, man !


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2020)

*En faire des rots ? Magn*ifique idée, cela prouvera ton attachement à nos valeurs : manger, boire, roter !


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2020)

Ange est beau, art au thé : tasse en porcelaine


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Août 2020)

Porcelet ne deviendra porc qu'en mangeant comme un cochon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Gens comme con chonépas possible ici il n’y a pas de C.. ahah


----------



## macomaniac (28 Août 2020)

éden, éden, éden (du Guyotat dans le texte)
(*Berthold*) En fer d'ais (roman ?), if y : queue ! Y, d'esse-là : proue. Veut ratte. On a tâche, man ! Âne haut, va l'heur. Man, j'ai bois (re) --------------haut (tes
(*loustic*)--tas s'hampent hors seuls hé nœud
(*Angel*) --de vit, hein !). Drap p..... hors quand, man, j'enco... mmm... Hun qu'haut, chaud
(*Nelly*) --.nez p..... ! À peau (cible), hisse ! Y, hile nie. Appâts (deux) ça a, sirène


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2020)

Six reines pour un trône c'est trop !


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2020)

*Intro : nœud sept, ro*tation, puis translation. Bref, un nœud coulant.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Août 2020)

(*loustic*) -.Sire est nœud p..... ! Hourr.. hun ! Trot ne sais (trot
(*Berthold*) à scion) ? Puits t'rend las, scie ? Haut nœud b..... ! Re, F1 nnnnnnn (coup lent hors compèt)


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2020)

— …
— *Or, qu'on pète* là, devant moi, j'estime que c'est un manque de respect !
— Non sire, c'est un manque de retenue.


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2020)

M'man que d'heureux tenus éloignés sont charmants


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)

Son Char ! M'en fou je fais ce que je veux...avec mes cheveux !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2020)

(*Berthold*) Ô re, con pais ! Te l'as, de v.. Vent : mot "âge", este y _mmm_... Queue, sais, hum... anche d'heur. Esse pè-
---------ne. On scie recet*. Hum ! anche d'heurte-nue,
(*loustic*)--ais. Lot : ah ! niais son chat rrr... man !
(*Nelly*)--..Fous ! Jeu fesses, queue jeu. Vœux : _ave_ queue ! M'esche velue vé ! nue, ce demi-lot

recet* : Ancien Français (retraite, bastion - par extension ici : bastion des belles). Les chevaliers errants du Lancelot en prose ou du Tristan en prose du XIIIè siècle appréciaient l'aubaine, le soir tombant dans une forêt dévoyeuse, de pouvoir se faire héberger en quelque humble recet (où Monseigneur Gauvain se trouvait couramment privilégié d'heureuses fortunes entre les bras de veuves accortes).


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2020)

Vénus de mille auteurs devint la muse 
(avec ou sans bras)


----------



## D34 Angel (30 Août 2020)

Hauteur de vin (dans le verre), l'amuse à l'apéro ... et il va finir saoul


----------



## macomaniac (31 Août 2020)

(*loustic*) Veine eussent deux mies ? L'hôte (heur d'eux) vint, lame use
(*Angel*) -à la paire. Haut ais y lève. Ah ! fi, n'y re-soulève derechef


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2020)

D'heur chez Fernande je... chante


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

Déj’ chantait Dej’ mal avalé


----------



## D34 Angel (31 Août 2020)

A Valet, la Dame se refuse, y préférant le Roi.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) D'heureux chef, ais ? Re (nan ?) d'œufs, jeu ch... Enté
(*Nelly*)--d'ais, j'mal aval ai. 
(*Angel*)- Là, dent meus, sœur, fusil prêt, fer en l'heure haut - à nul merci


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2020)

À nu le maire sidéré se présente


----------



## D34 Angel (1 Septembre 2020)

Ce présent te fera certainement plaisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

Certain aimants plaisent irrésistiblement, comme un homme qui le devient pour une femme


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Âne nulle maie re-scie d'ais. _Res_ près : ente
(*Angel*)- feue ! Ras serrent tes nœuds, man ! Plaies-y, re.
(*Nelly*)-. Ais hisse-t'y, bleu ! Manque haut m...., hun ! Haut me ? Qu'hile de vit hein ! Pouh, rue nœud, _fama tua_ itou


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2020)

À toi il tourne le dos, quel goujat !


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Septembre 2020)

loustic a dit:


> À toi il tourne le dos, quel goujat !


(Citation liée au changement de page)

Quel (mauvais) goût ! j'attends mieux


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2020)

il a la forme enfoncée dans la matière (comme disaient plaisamment les scolastiques)
(*loustic*) Ahaaa... tôt as hile. Toue re nœud, leu ! D'haut, qu'elle (gouge) hâ-
(*Angel*) -te, en mi-œufs enfoncée sa mentule


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2020)

En fond cessa mante ulcérée de dévorer


----------



## D34 Angel (3 Septembre 2020)

Serrés de dés, vos réparations de couture ne feront pas mal.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2020)

Élisa, Élisa, Élisa,
saute-nous au cou,
Élisa, Élisa, Lisa 
on t'emmène avec nous
tu s'ras notre infirmière,
notre fille à soldats
à la guerre 
comme à la guerre Lisa
(version @Zizi Jeanmaire)
(*loustic*) Enf.... ! on sait ça : ment tulle. Sert raie d'Ève : hors ais,
(*Angel*)..paras, scions ! D'œufs, coups t'eus (re) : neuf feux ronds p..... ! Ah ! mâle ais, m'ente


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2020)

Amas laid m'entoure, je sors le balai


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Le bal est un endroit conviviale


----------



## D34 Angel (4 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Le bal est un endroit convivial


J'enlève le "e" final (qui n'a pas lieu d'être)

Droit con vit via l' indifférence des autres


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) A mal, l'aimant, où re : jeu sss... Orle bas, l'ais.
(*Nelly*) -Tenant d'roi, convie vit ! Hale,
(*Angel*)- aine, d'y fer ! Anse d'ais haut t'reveut, faune


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2020)

Vœux, faut n'en point abuser


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

A bu eh oui comme tous les soirs


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2020)

comme quoi, il n'était pas sourd mais s'y entendait
(*loustic*) Veuf, Onan, poing à b..., use ais
(*Nelly*)-- ouï : "con me toue l'ais". Sot art, rée l'Ève


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2020)

Arrêt : les vents s'envolent, pauvre Éole !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2020)

que toute phrase policée puisse avoir son homophone indécent, càd. sa doublure acoustique obscène, mais 
non pas un homologue policé rival : voilà un constat éminemment parlant pour un observateur sans préjugé.
À raie lève âne. Cent vaut le pot, vraie olive verte


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2020)

Au lit vertu s'envole aussi


----------



## D34 Angel (7 Septembre 2020)

Vole haut si tu ne crains pas le soleil


----------



## macomaniac (8 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Oh ! l'ive erre, tu sens ? Vau-l'eau, si-
(*Angel*) -te eu, nœud... Qu'reins pâles, saut. L'ais y vrai lève ! rée l'Ève


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2020)

Lèvre ailée vole vers le verre plein


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2020)

L'ais vrai, lève haut le v.. hère. Leu vert plaît nu à Gina


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2020)

Forcément...
Nuage inattendu plaît au paysan


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Septembre 2020)

Plaie au pays en le gouvernant mal


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2020)

quand l'Origine du monde ignorait la cen tonsure
(*loustic*) N'eut âge, y n'a. Tendu p..... l'ais. Ope hé ! y : zan.
(*Angel*) -Leu, goût vert, n'en malle for, mique a


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2020)

Formica décore les buffets


----------



## D34 Angel (10 Septembre 2020)

Lait bu fait du bien aux os
(cf. riche en vitamines D)

[ Hors-sujet ON ]


loustic a dit:


> Formica décore les buffets


Ça existe encore, le Formica ?
Rem : Quand j'étais gamin, la principale usine de Formica était à une trentaine de km de chez moi (au sud de Carcassonne)
[ Hors-sujet OFF ]


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Fore mie, cadet ! Qu'haut, re l'ais b..... ! Eu fée
(*Angel*). dû (bi) hein, ose aux rosières !


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2020)

Au zoo Rose hier caressa le lion


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Rosière carré, sale lieu d'irrigation, ou pas


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2020)

— *Dis, Riga, si on…
— Ouh, pa*pa !
— Ne m'interromps pas, s'il te plait ! Ce que j'ai à dire est de première importance !
— Mais je t'ai fait un peu peur, hein, dis ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Septembre 2020)

[trop de texte : j'épilogue]
Maie jeu t'est faix, hun ? Peut peu rein, d'hisse y dent mâle ?


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2020)

Ici dans ma lumineuse cabane...


----------



## macomaniac (13 Septembre 2020)

laisse faire le temps, ta vaillance et ton roi ou Rodrigue : le retour (& la revanche du potache sur la rhétorique des Classiques)
Y, Cid ! En mât l'eut. Mine euse cas. Bat nœud la monte au combat


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2020)

On toque on bat sa coulpe, pardonnez...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2020)

Honte aux cons bas ! Ça, cool ? Peu part d'aune hé ! dénie le Faune


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2020)

Des nids l'oeuf honnête en construira


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2020)

D'aine : hile ! Faux nez tend con. C'truie rabat l'élan d'ais


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2020)

Bah ! L'aile en dépit de tout plaira


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

De tous, plaît, Ra ! Non 
Encore faut-il avoir du toupet, non mais


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2020)

Enfants, voici des bœufs qui passent, 
Cachez vos rouges tabliers !

(*loustic*) Balai lent d'épi. D'œufs ttt... houppe l'air ras.
(*Nelly*)--Nonne en corps : faute hile à voir. Due, (toux) penne n'aune. Maie mine âne


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2020)

Mes mies n'annoncent pas la pluie


----------



## D34 Angel (16 Septembre 2020)

Pas là !   Plus il y en a, plus faut le mettre ailleurs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Septembre 2020)

Mettre à l'heure, il faudrait mettre les aphm au courant qu'un virus circule. Ils se protègent eux or, ils ont signé un serment, d'Hippocrate non ?
Lettre ouverte à mes Réanimateurs : Vous, Sauveteurs et Réanimateurs,
Pourquoi vous êtes-vous acharnés pour me garder en vie ? Lorsqu’on sait combien coute une journée en réanimation !
Et puis, vous saviez comment serait ma vie ! 
Bien entendu, vous me contrediriez en disant que c’est la faute au Serment d’Hippocrate. Sacré Serment !
_« Je dirigerai le régime des malades à leur avantage, suivant mes forces et mon jugement, et je m'abstiendrai de tout mal et de toute injustice. » _
Parce que vous pensez que je suis « _à mon avantage _» maintenant que je vis injustement.
_« Je donnerai au patient les informations pertinentes et je respecterai ses droits et son autonomie. » _
Vous croyez que je suis autonome avec cette dépendance à un tiers._ 
« Je ferai tout pour soulager les souffrances. » _
Mon moral, ne souffre-t-il pas ? N’est-ce pas une vraie souffrance pour vous ?
_« Je ne prolongerai pas abusivement les agonies. » _A bon ? Et vous faîtes quoi aujourd’hui pour moi ?
_« JE JURE de toujours avoir le courage de douter de moi-même et de ne jamais prendre, pour mes patients, le risque d'une erreur qui pourrait mettre leur santé en péril. » _
Pourtant, incontestablement, vous saviez comment se déroulerait ma vie !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2020)

Je rappelle la donne (à cause du saut de page) :
*loustic* : Mes mies n'annoncent pas la pluie
*Angel-* : Pas là ! Plus il y en a, plus faut le mettre ailleurs !
*NellyB.*: Mettre à l'heure, il faudrait [...]* se déroulerait ma vie !

(*loustic*) M'aime mie Nane, non : ce pâle happe-l'eue (hi-
(*Angel*)- le liant) n'happe l'eue. Faux leu maître, aïe ! heur
(*Nelly*) ..hile faut. D'raie [...]* ce dé roule. Raie m'a (vit) débandé

[...]* je me permets un enjambement (en tête-à-queue) du corps (de texte) de *Nelly*. Motif : trop de corps (de texte)


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2020)

Avis : des bancs détruits font mal aux fesses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)

Malo fessier, 
à St Malo prend le bateau


----------



## D34 Angel (17 Septembre 2020)

(Michel) Lebb a tôt fait rire son public.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2020)

le deb est tombé sur la nymphomane de Saint-Malo 
(*loustic*) Avide, deb bande ais. Truie fond. Mâle off esse
(*Nelly*)*-.* sciée, a seins : mât l'haut p.... rend. Leu, batte off,
(*Angel*)- erre. Ires sont : pus b..... licorne enter qu'une ?


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2020)

Corne en "T", cul naturel carré


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Septembre 2020)

quarré ou carrez en moyen français, et enfin carré depuis l’époque moderne.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2020)

trompettes ♩de la renommée ♩
(*loustic*) Cor, n'en tais qu'hune hâte, hure elle qu'à raie
(*Nelly*)... hou ! carrait âne. Maux a y aine. F..... ! rance est ais. Âne feint qu'à raie, d'œufs put y l'ais. Poc ! que mots, d'erre niée là sans dent


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2020)

Maux d'hernie hélas ! en dansant douleurs aiguës 
(aiguë traditionnel)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

Sang doux, leur égo est impitoyable


----------



## macomaniac (20 Septembre 2020)

nuit à Clermont-Ferrand
(*loustic*) Maud d'hère n'y héla sang d'encens, d'où l'heur est :
(*Nelly*)-. go, ais ! Impie, tôt y a bleu d'en parier


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2020)

Dans Paris est le piéton solitaire


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2020)

le propre du saule est de retomber
D'hampe a ri elle : pis ais, ton saule ! Y taire errée queue : scion


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2020)

Air est que si on connaît la musique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)

Naît là muse Incrédule avec ses portes jartelles qui attend sa fessée


----------



## D34 Angel (21 Septembre 2020)

Elle, qui attend sa fée, sait devoir attendre longtemps


----------



## Berthold (21 Septembre 2020)

— Ses deux voies ?
— Rhââ* ! Tendre long, tendre bien, voilà le vît qui vient vite !

* lovely - hommage au regretté Gotlib.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2020)

quand Booz endormi se réveille et avise Ruth - lame haut a b...
(*loustic*) --Hère ex s'y aune. Connet l'amuse y, queue.
(*Nelly*)..---    Raide uh ! l'avait. Qu'ces ports (te : jars) t'hèlent ! Quia, tant ça : faix c'est
(*Angel*)---.    d'œufs. Voir hâte tant d'œufs (re) l'aune, tant
(*Berthold*) d'œufs (re : bi) aine. Veau alla leu. Vic..... ! y vit, hein, vit tendu


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2020)

Invite en duo la chanteuse sourde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

Enduit-là, champs t'heuz' saoûle d'hier à l'argile pour lui remettre les idées en place


----------



## macomaniac (23 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Aine, vite ! tant dû haut lâche. Ente euse, sous-
(*Nelly*)-- leu ! D'y (ais ras), l'art gît, leu ! Pouh ! reluis, re ! Mettre l'ais y, d'aise ample : ah ! c'est corsé


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2020)

À ses corsets la femme doit minceur


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2020)

demain, j'enlève le bas (promet-elle)
Assez corps cèle : l'affame d'haut. Ah ! mince heur, hein, vit tait


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2020)

Serein, vis tes journées dans la paix !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

La paie, paye ta vie sans paye, sans paix, à coup de San Pe.
Sereine que nenni, inimaginable !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2020)

hâte a rat : qu'scie !
(*loustic*) Ce rein vite ai-je où, renée dent, l'happe pé-
(*Nelly*)-- pée. T'as vit : sans pet s'hampe ais zac ! coude sans, p.....  Eh !
-------.sœur : ais, nœud, queue n'hennis (iiiiii), ni, ma Gina, blette aile là tente


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2020)

Ablette l'attend ton départ pêcheur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

ton dés, part pêche Heureusement, as-tu pêcher à la cuillère ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2020)

allumeuse
(*loustic*) Ah ! belette la tend, t'aune d'ais. P..... art : esche heur !
(*Nelly*)-. Euse m'en hâte, eu péché. Hale-là cul : y errer d'ais-y, raie


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2020)

Et des "i" répandus barrent la route


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Septembre 2020)

routard, il a fait un guide !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2020)

As-tu connu Guy au galop
Du temps qu’il était militaire
As-tu connu Guy au galop
Du temps qu’il était artiflot
À la guerre - G.A.
(*loustic*) Ai désiré, pendue barre, l'art où - t'
(*Nelly*)-. as ri, la fée ! - hun, Guy dardait latte


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2020)

Dard des latins, leur langue nous assomme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Nous as sommé d’y participer


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) D'art d'ais, l'atteint l'heur lent, gueux. Noues à saut :
(*Nelly*)-. maies. D'hip art ici peine y l'ais


----------



## Berthold (28 Septembre 2020)

— … Penny Lane, there is a barber showing photographs…
— C'est quoi ça ?
— Une chanson des Biteuls, pourquoi ?
— T'es sûr que c'est français ?
— …


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2020)

Ces Francs c'était des vrais gros sous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2020)

Soupe à l'oignon est de retour


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2020)

(*Berthold*) Penne y laineux hérisse barbe. Re, chaud. Oui, ne faute ogre af !
---------Sec haut : as, aha !
---------Hue nœud ! Chance, onde ait bite. Leu pouh ! re qu'haut hâ-
---------te esse (eut re queue). Sss... f.... rance é-
(*loustic*)-- té d'Ève raie ! Grrr... os hou !
(*Nelly*)---. pâlot nie aune. Ais d'heur tout rabattu


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2020)

Rab as-tu reçu ou que dalle ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Septembre 2020)

D’hâle, ce teint hâlé en cette saison réchauffe le cœur


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Rat battu re-sut où queue d'hale
(*Nelly*)-. se tint. Ah ! l'ais ansé te s'aise haut. Nœud rèche off feu, leu que revit : go raie !


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2020)

Vis goret dans ta nouvelle soue


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2020)

[figèle à mon avatar, je recommence de ma queue]
Queue revigorée d'ente, à noue vais leu soulagé


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2020)

Le saoul là gémit, boit du Vichy


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Octobre 2020)

Chiche ! boire de la Vichy, ça rouille


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Elle sous, l'âgé mit bois dû : vit chi-
(*Nelly*)-. che. B..... hoir d'œufs las, vit. Ch... hisse sar ! Ouille verre à vin !


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2020)

Où il verra vingt bouteilles à siffler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)

Teil assis : flemmingite aiguë


----------



## D34 Angel (2 Octobre 2020)

Hé, Gus, surveille ton langage


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Oui, le ver ras vint bout. T'aies y as* : if ! L'ai-
(*Nelly*)-. me, hein, gîte, ais ? Gueux, eus-
(*Angel*). ses hure ! Veilles t'ont lent, gars, jeune ais ne mis

as* : champion


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2020)

Je n'ai noeud mini à la corde raide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

Dreadlocks ou, littéralement les mèches de la peur


----------



## macomaniac (4 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Jeûne ennemi nia l'à-corps d'heur. Aide !
(*Nelly*)-.. l'haut coule. Itère hale ment. L'ais m'esche ! D'œufs l'happe, raimante !


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2020)

Aimant t'attire dans ses griffes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Octobre 2020)

Dansez gris feu, chanter et embrassez qui vous voulez


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Hey ! man, t'as-t'y re dent ? S'aigrit f..... (euh,
(*Nelly*)-. ch...) enté ais ! Ambre : à sec ive hou ! voue l'ais à molle ire


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2020)

Âme au lit rendue triste sort


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Sortirais pas indemne de cette histoire avec vous


----------



## macomaniac (6 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Ah ! mollir en dû (tris) ttt... saur
(*Nelly*)-- t'ire. Hé ! p..... as aine d'aime, nœud d'œufs. Set ! Hisse-toi, rave, aie queue, voussée liane


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2020)

Ces lits animés font réver


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Octobre 2020)

Mes fonds réversibles avec un côté été et l'autre d'hiver, bas de laine, en prévention pour ma période "prise de tête"


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Scel y, âne y met. Fond raie (ver
(*Nelly*)-. cible). Ah vé ! qu'hun... Qu'haut t'es, étai hé ! L'haut, ttt... re d'y vert : badent les nœuds, hampe rêve en scion. Pouh ! re, m'a périe -------(Aude). Prix œufs : d'eux, t'es tant dû


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2020)

Étang du monstre grouille de carpes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Octobre 2020)

Carpe Diem devrais être le slogan français


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Étendu mon stipe, re. Grrr... rouille d'œufs. Carre p.....
(*Nelly*)-. ais ! D'y (hem... d'œufs : vrais aîtres), leu sss... l'haut ! Gant franc, s'érige ente


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2020)

En série gentlemans défilent nus


----------



## D34 Angel (8 Octobre 2020)

Des fils nus (dénudés) risquent de vous électrocuter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

vous l'êtes trop cuités, pour jouer, allez-y mollo avec ma bibine


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Enserre y, gente ! (leu mandait). Fi ! leu n'eut
(*Angel*)- ris. Queue, d'œufs vouée, l'ai qu'trop. Cul t'ai.
(*Nelly*).- Pouh ! re joues, ais. À l'ais immole l'oie vé ! qu'm'a (bibi naïf) allumé


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2020)

Il fallut mériter la médaille d'or


----------



## D34 Angel (9 Octobre 2020)

Mets d'ail doré grisera votre haleine.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2020)

Annie n'aime plus les sucettes à l'anis (car ce n'est plus de son âge)
(*loustic*) Hile (phalle) humé, rit-elle : ha ! m'aident aïeux d'ore,
(*Angel*)- aigris œufs : rave. Ôt', rat, les nœuds, vive raimante !


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2020)

Eux vivraient mentant impunément...
Devinez qui !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

Heu... vit vrai m'entant ? 'tain ! punais... Menthe hé ! ne sent


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2020)

Aimant haineux sans culotte a fait rire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

T'as fait rire, qui rira le plus, rira le dernier ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Hé ! m'hantait nœud (sang) cul : Lotte. Ah ! fer y re-
(*Nelly*)-. quirent ris, râles, plurent ires à leu, d'hère renié d'erre hier


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2020)

Des riz erratiques nourrissent peu


----------



## macomaniac (13 Octobre 2020)

D'ais, risées. : rate y, queue. Noue : r'hisse petit hile haut !


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2020)

Il oserait la ramener  !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

l'Oseraie là rats ! mènera aux catacombes, le plus grand ossuaire de Paris


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2020)

tu es la vague, moi l'ile nue 
(*loustic*) Île aux heurs : raie ! L'art, rame n'er-
(*Nelly*)-. ra, ô qu'hâte à con, bleu, plu gueux, r'ente, tosse eue, hère, d'eux pari de paradis


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2020)

Hideux para, dirige ton vol loin de nous


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2020)

Ide ? pas ras, dis (ris-je) ! Thon, vaut l'haut hein, d'œufs nouveau vit


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2020)

Nous, veaux vivants français, votons

(Les Français sondés votent)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

Franc sait ! veaux ton matricule, tu as quel âge ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Noue, vaut vive. Enf.... rance, Ève. Ôtons
(*Nelly*)-- ma trique ! Cul tua, qu'elle a, je n'ente


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2020)

Jeûne antérieur donne la pêche 

Le post #19 748 n'apparaît pas...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2020)

[@ *loustic* : je vois bien le message #19 748 de *Nelly*. Rafraîchis la page peut-être ou relance ton navigateur ?]


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2020)

Jeune _ante_ rieur d'aune lappée : chère, étendu m'as


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2020)

Air étant du Maroilles imprégné, sent bon


----------



## Berthold (17 Octobre 2020)

Un prêt niaisant…
Bon…
Existe-t-il des prêts déniaisants ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

niaise antérieurement peut-être, parce que je suis blonde


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*)..- Hère est tendu. Marre ! haut à l'aine, p..... raie niée sans bon-
(*Berthold*) net. Qu's'hisse ct'hile d'ais, p..... raie dénie aise, en-
(*Nelly*)---- terre y heur. M.... hampe (tête) re pare. Sss... queue jeu sut y b....., l'ondine dénie


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2020)

On dîne des nids d'hirondelles rôtis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)

D'elles rôt ils font du bruit, et ses pets !


----------



## Berthold (18 Octobre 2020)

*Fondu bruité… ses pé*régrinations sont post-synchronisées…


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*)-- Oh ! ne dis nœud d'aine, ni dis rondelle. Leur ôte y
(*Nelly*)-.-- le fond d'eue, bru : y essaie, pè-
(*Berthold*) re ! - Rée gris : n'a scion son poste ! Cinq Kro n'y zèle atténuent


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2020)

Là t'es nu comme un ver, mets le masque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

commun vermeille masqué c'est caricaturale comme une vieille casquée !


----------



## D34 Angel (19 Octobre 2020)

"Commune vieille" ? ...  Qu'est-ce que tu me dis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

Queue tu me dit queue je t’attends queue de cheval [emoji237]


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2020)

Je rappelle : *une seule contribution par jour et par personne dans ce fil spécifique*. Ce qui revient à proscrire le "flood". 
J'échappe donc le message #19764 de prise en compte.

(*loustic*) Latte (ais) n'eut con m.... ! Hun vert mmm... elle masse, qu'
(*Nelly*)-. esse ait carre. Hic : hâte tue, râle con. M.... hue, nœud ! vis, ais ! y, œufs ! Cas se quê-
(*Angel*).-te eu, meus d'y latte hé !


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2020)

Meuh ! dit l'athée qui se prend pour Dieu.


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2020)

— Tu me dilatais…
— Que… ? Il se peut !
— Rampe, ou redis ?
— Euh… C'est suspect !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*)-- T'humes, dis, l'hâte : ais qu'hisse ? Peuh... rend peu hourd y (œufs).
(*Berthold*) Cesse hue ! s'paie la virée, duc, eue


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2020)

La vie rééduque une sauvageonne hilare


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2020)

Cul né sot, va ! jaunis la raie qui t'orne…


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*)-.. L'a vit, raie ? Ais, du qu'hue ! Nœud sot, va ! Jonc nie l'art
(*Berthold*) hé ! Quitte or, nul animal !


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2020)

Nu l'âne y m'a laissé en foret


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Octobre 2020)

Lania mât lait, en faux raie de l'océan Pacifique


----------



## Berthold (22 Octobre 2020)

De l'eau ? C'est impasse si fictionnelle… du moins bientôt, hélas !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) --N'eut l'Annie mâle ais séant. Fors ai-
(*Nelly*)---.. de, l'os est en passif. Fi ! qu'
(*Berthold*) scie aune aile due m.... ! Haut, hein ! b..... Hyène tôt est lasse de penne-n'y-tend


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2020)

Dopés n'y tendent le bras vers la pharmacie : oncques n'en ont besoin !


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2020)

Buzz... Oh ! Inventez une histoire !


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2020)

Histoire d'Or


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Octobre 2020)

Histoire d'Or ou Histoire d'A, toutes les histoires in fine"hisse" mal en général...


----------



## D34 Angel (23 Octobre 2020)

Allant gêné râle sans arrêt !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Octobre 2020)

(*Berthold*)------D'haut pénitent d'œufs, leu (brave vert) l'a : phare. Masse scie au nœud.  Queue nan aunent bœufs oints :
(*loustic*)--------vent aise eue, n'hissent tôt. Art
(*Macuserman*) .dort :
(*Nelly*)--------- oui, stoa redate. Out, l'ais "hisse-tôt-à-reins". Fini, ce mâle. Lent j'ai nerf, hale
(*Angel*)-----..... sangs à rabais, rée bas ce con


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2020)

Béret basque on l'arbore fièrement

(OK)


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2020)

Bée raie : basse queue au nœud. L'art beau re-fié : errement, lamente hère


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2020)

L'amant terrifié se rebelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Octobre 2020)

Rifi et ceux-ci, se re "bêêêlent" en coeur avec ses pots les moutons, bÊééé oui !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2020)

et la nonne aima le brigand...
(*loustic*) Lame entée, rif y est, sœur ! Bée l'
(*Nelly*)-. anche, rave est queue. C'est potelé mou (thon) : bée ouïe, rée-t-il


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2020)

Tombé, où irait Till l'espiègle conquérant ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2020)

Laisse pie, aigle con, qu'errant dans les airs, vers ton aire, tonnerre ! ne trouveras-tu mieux à te mettre en bec ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*)-- Ton b..... ais hou ! Ire : est-y laid, ce pis hé ! Gueule : conque. Hère, ren-
(*Berthold*) de han ! l'ais re-vert. Ton nerf, ton nerf, nœud, trou veut ras ! T'eus mi-œufs, hâte m.... ! Aître en bée, queue d'hirondelle


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2020)

Que dire ? On délibère sans agir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Octobre 2020)

Délit ? 
Bé ! ère sans agitations, nouvelle mode de cet an de grâce


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2020)

C'est tant de gras, ce sausisson-ci !


----------



## D34 Angel (27 Octobre 2020)

Si son citron est trop acide, goûtons, plutôt, au pamplemousse


----------



## litobar71 (27 Octobre 2020)

le mou se recroqueville à la vue de patte de velours


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2020)

Quand Margot dégrafait son corsage
Pour donner la gougoutte à son chat
Tous les gars, tous les gars du village
Étaient là, la la la la la la
Étaient là, la la la la la
(*loustic*)-- Qu'eux, d'y : ronds d'elle, y béèrent ? Sangs à gî-
(*Nelly*)---- te, a scie aune (hou ! vêts le mot) d'œufs ! C'est ânes d'eux, gueux : race
(*Berthold*) aux scies, sont-ce y
(*Angel*)---.troncs : hêtres hauts ? Passis de gouttes ont plu tôt, ope ample, mousse
(*litobar*)---croque. Vit y heu ! a lave, eue d'œufs. P..... hâte d'eux, vœu lourd d'ais : gare !


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2020)

Des gars ressassent sans cesse l'idée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Octobre 2020)

Sent sans cesse idiote seule et isolée face à ses soucis


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

(*loustic*) Dég, garce ! Ah ! ce... censé ce lit ? D'
(*Nelly*)-- y, ôte ce lait, Isaut ! Leffe ? ah ! ça... c'est saoul cigare assuré


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2020)

Six gares, a surestimé ce voyageur !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

Sis gars ras sur esse, 'tit met. Se voit : y'a jeu (roulis de misaine)


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2020)

Hou ! L'hideux misait notre fric aux courses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Octobre 2020)

Notre fric'O corseau en Suisse où bien au corsot au frigo ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

… Etroits sont les vaisseaux, étroite notre couche.
Immense l’étendue des eaux, plus vaste notre empire
Aux chambres closes du désir.
(*loustic*) Houle, lit d'eux, mises aines, oh ! t're f..... y coq : ourse,
(*Nelly*)-. sens sus-y-sous, bi aines, haut corso, t'offrit go ais lent


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2020)

Goéland loin de l'albatros


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Octobre 2020)

atrocités, quelle atrocité subit ma cervelle. Du mal pour un bien


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2020)

Dis-moi, ton coeur parfois s'envole-t-il, Agathe,
Loin du noir océan de l'immonde cité,
Vers un autre océan où la splendeur éclate,
Bleu, clair, profond, ainsi que la virginité ?
Dis-moi, ton coeur parfois s'envole-t-il, Agathe ?
Go ! aile en l'eau, Inde l'albe hâte. Rosse
cité (qu'hait la trop citée) sub y m'a, serve aile d'eue. Mâle : pou rrr... (hun bi, hyène) - à quai laissé


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2020)

Ah ! Qu' elle essaie donc de voler en mer

(triste et vagabonde)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Novembre 2020)

Laid en mercredi beau en vendredi


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Ha ! quelle esse : c'est don queue. D'eux (veaux), l'ais emmer..
(*Nelly*)-. Qu'redis b..... :  haut, ânes ! Vendre dièse du bémol : arnaque


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2020)

Art n'a que faire sur internet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Novembre 2020)

Surin terre, nette, la plaie sera nette faites par ce prisonnier, personne ne devinera comment il a procédé


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2020)

Anne, ma sœur Anne, ,ne vois-tu rien venir ?
(*loustic*) A re (na !) queue : fer sûr hein ! Ter, net
(*Nelly*)-- l'happe (l'ais), sœur Annette : fête ! P..... ! art se prise. Oh ! nié pair, son nœud d'œufs (vit). Nœud ras con, man ! Hile à pro, ---------..--..c'est d'ais - ânonne la nonne


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2020)

L'âne honni cache ses oreilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Novembre 2020)

caché sous l'oreiller, la pluie va arriver...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) L'anneau nique hache. S'aise haut (raie-y) l'
(*Nelly*)-. ais. L'happe l'eue, ive. A ri, vert d'ive, hère d'hiver


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2020)

Dis, verdi ver, où vas-tu ramper ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2020)

Dix verres (Dive est roue va !) t'eurent. Rend penne alité


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2020)

Pet n'a littérature qu'amusante


----------



## D34 Angel (5 Novembre 2020)

(Albert) Camus hante les humanistes absurdes.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Novembre 2020)

il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux (et Evguénie Sokolov soulevé du souffle de l'inspiration) ...
(*loustic*) Pénalité : rate (hure camuse) ente.
(*Angel*)- L'ais hue ! man, hisse ta b..... sur dame, génie !


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2020)

Âme j'ai niaise pour quelque temps


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2020)

Quelle queue tendue ! Et frétillante ! Ce chien est vraiment content… !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*)-- Ah ! m.... Eugénie, aise p..... où (re) qu'aile queutant !
(*Berthold*) Dû ais frais, t'y ente sss... Ch... ! hyène Ève : raie ment, con t'en déboute


----------



## loustic (7 Novembre 2020)

Aimant qu'on tend : des bouts ténus ferreux attirés


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2020)

Macte animo generose puer ! Sic itur ad astra !
Ais manque : honte âne débouté (n'eut fer). Œufs hâtent-y : raie ! se tançait le deb


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2020)

Ce temps scelle des bas nuages : plus d'astres !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)

plus d'astreintes je suis en retraite


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Sss... tend ces leus d'ais b.... Ann nue. Âge plut d'as (Trent).
(*Nelly*)-..Jeu ! Sue y âne... Re, trais tes œufs, géronte !


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2020)

Taiseux j'erre honteux, je vais revivre


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2020)

Thés, eux j'hais rrontedje* ! Vers Ève ivre m'accote (Adam)
*traduction française ©macomaniac du belge : rrontudjûûû !


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2020)

Mac ôta dans l'ordi le suoerflu
(n'importe quoi ! )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Novembre 2020)

Dit le super fluette t'aime Fernande


----------



## macomaniac (11 Novembre 2020)

autoportrait en dérision
(*loustic*) maco, ta dent : l'ord hile sue, paire flue !
(*Nelly*)-. Étaie meuf, ferre, n'en démords, âne !


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2020)

Des morts anonymes ont voté

(Pourquoi un p était superflu ?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Novembre 2020)

mon veau t'es beau, Nelly ne comprend toujours rien



loustic a dit:


> suoerflu


superflu non ?


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonnet, ligne qu'on prend, tout joue… Ris ! Un de ces jours, tu riras moins…


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*)-...D'aime, ores anneau nie. Mont vaut ais
(*Nelly*)---- bon ! Élis nœud, con ! P..... r'ente où jour rit : aine !
(*Berthold*) D'œufs, séjour tue, ris ras m.... Haut ais, ne m'immisce


----------



## D34 Angel (12 Novembre 2020)

Hautaine Mimmie, ce Mickey ne veut pas de toi.


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2020)

Neveux, p'pa, deux toits les abritent enfin


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Ô Taine, m'y m'hisse (mie) qu'aine neuve p..... d'œufs tôt à
(*Angel*).. l'aise ! As bris tant fin qu'hampe d'ivraie


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2020)

Quand peu d'ivres étaient prêts, on buvait


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2020)

Quand peu d'ivres étaient prêts, on buvait


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2020)

Envoi bizarre du premier message , plus d'une minute et affichage à nouveau de : Publier votre réponse


----------



## Berthold (13 Novembre 2020)

*Tes prés ont bu, vé*loces, toute la pluie tombée… !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Novembre 2020)

P'   Lui tombé, sous la pluie en plus ? 
Petit joueur qui veux jouer dans la cour des grands...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*)... Qu'Ann : peuh ! D'if vrai, t'es près ! Haut nœud b..... ! Eût V
(*Berthold*) l'hoste out ! Te l'as plus y, thon bée !
(*Nelly*)--.- Saoul, l'as plus y, Ann plue. Peuh ! tige (où heur) qu'ive. Joue ais d'âne là, court dég, rends la mentule !


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2020)

L'amant tu l'as eu, prends-en soin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Novembre 2020)

Zan ? soin de l'haleine


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2020)

*Deux Laleñ*_a_, l'une de Donovan, l'autre du Pourpre Profond, laquelle prendre ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

il n'y a plus d'hommes - dit-elle
(*loustic*)-- Lamente Ulla : uh ! peu rends, âne sot, hein !
(*Nelly*)--... D'œufs-là, l'ais n'
(*Berthold*) y a lune. D'œufs, donne haut v.. en l'hôte, re ! Dupe, où re peu re ! Pro fond là ! Qu'aile p..... rende re ! scie la déçue


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2020)

S'il a des suçons il les exhibe


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2020)

Son nid ? L'ex y baise encore régulièrement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

Lexie baise encore ? régule, y' hier manche qu'elle s'est enfilée, de quoi la jalouser


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2020)

s'il avait su (il venait pour Sea, Sex and Sun et il a eu Scie, Lad et Sue !)
(*loustic*)-- Scie, lad, et sue ! Sot, nil ais ? Qu'scie baies
(*Berthold*) en corps ! Aigu lie ais (re), m... ! Han-
(*Nellly*)--- che (qu'aile) s'étend : file ais, d'œufs qu'haut ! Hale à jale, looser ! intime la sirène


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2020)

Un 'tit me l' a ciré, nettoyé, le... nez


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Novembre 2020)

toit Yé, l'nécrophile à coup de dermophile indien, il va te ravaler ta façade


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

[à ne pas donner à lire à de chastes oreilles de rainette]
(*loustic*) Hum... Tim l'assis, reine êtes. Oh ! y aile : n'est
(*Nelly*)-. qu'heur off. File à-coup d'œufs der, m.... ! Off-hile hein ? D'hyène, y levas trav à l'ais ; taf as, ça dégainer


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2020)

*Gai né*nuphar,
Paris tremble, ô douleur, ô misère !


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2020)

Leur omise hermine nous manque aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Novembre 2020)

Minou ! manqu'Ô si, si tu me manque, je m'ennui sans toi, sans eux, cent oeufs !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2020)

(*Berthold*) Gaine est nue : phare ! Par, y t'rend bleu ? Haut, d'où l'heur aux mises, hère !
(*loustic*)-- Mine : hou ! ment cosse i-
(*Nelly*)---. ci. Tue ! ment queue. Jeu m'a nue, hisse âne tôt, à sangs œufs, s'ente hé ! l'ais


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2020)

Sans télé on est aux anges


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

naît aux anges, c'est merveilleux Dieu vous protège même s'il vous soumet à la tentation...


----------



## Berthold (18 Novembre 2020)

*L'attente à Sion* m'a toujours paru plus longue qu’ailleurs…


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2020)

inspiré d'Alfred Jarry - une dame lui faisant remarquer que ses chaussures en peau rouge auraient
eu besoin d'un bon coup de brosse, il répondit :  "j'en ai une paire de beaucoup plus sales !"
(il fallait que je m'hissasse au niveau des sublimes élévations précédentes) 

(*loustic*)-- Sentez-les au nez : aulx, zan, je
(*Nelly*)...- sème air. Veille, dis, œufs voue pros ? Té, je mets, me scie l'« vousse saoul », méat-là (tante a sillon)
(*Berthold*).mate, où jour par eut (plut l'aune). Gueux ! qu'aille heur entant dû (ça l'eut)


----------



## loustic (19 Novembre 2020)

Entends du sale hurluberlu l'appel


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Novembre 2020)

Berlu la pelle ! 
Et va me chercher un sapin dans LE forêt, tu sera gentil


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) En tendu, ça, l'eus-re-l'eus ? Berlue-là ! pèle
(*Nelly*)-- l'Ève (âme chère). Ch.., est hun, ça : pin, dent ! Leu, fore ais ! Tue sœur, agent hile affaissé


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2020)

Il a fait céder le vil arnaqueur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Novembre 2020)

Fessée d'éh Villard Nacoeur ou Villard de Lans en luge


----------



## Berthold (20 Novembre 2020)

*— Où vit l'art ?
— De l'an, on l’eut je*té hors d'ici.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

où il est question d'afécédaire et autres histoires de je t'aime moi non plus 
(*loustic*) -.Y (la fesse : c'est d'elle), vit l'a. Re ? n'a cœur.
(*Nelly*)......Hou ! vit larde lance sans l'eue. Je
(*Berthold*) t'hais oh ! re d'hisse-scie litanie-


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2020)

Six lits t'animent sans t'endormir


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2020)

*Cent tendeurs mirent* d’aplomb la tour de Pise, enfin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Novembre 2020)

Pisant, fin bizantin dans son excés de subtilité


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*)-.. Sss... hile y tanne ? Y ment ! Sente en dort, mis re !
(*Berthold*) D'happe long, latte (hourd d'œufs) pis en fin.
(*Nelly*)---. Bis ente 'tain ! Dent sonne ex, qu'cède. Sue b..... ! t'y (lit) tais rature


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2020)

Lis : tes rats tu repousses mais ils s'incrustent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)

Littéra'l tu re poux ceux, mézigue s'incrustassent d'écriture blanche


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2020)

*Des cris tueurs, blanc ch*ineur, prends bien garde !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

Une femme du monde, et qui souvent me laisse
Faire mes quat' voluptés dans ses quartiers d'noblesse
M'a sournoisement passé, sur son divan de soie
Des parasites du plus bas étage qui soit
Sous prétexte de bruit, sous couleur de réclame
Ai-je le droit de ternir l'honneur de cette dame
En criant sur les toits, et sur l'air des lampions
"Madame la marquise m'a foutu des morpions"

(*loustic*)-- Lité ras, t'eurent poux semés y : l'sein. Crus, s't-
(*Nelly*)---. assent d'ais. Crrr... y t'eurent b..... ! L'en ch-
(*Berthold*) ie, nœud. Reprends b....., hyène ! Gare d'ente hé ! rieur


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2020)

En tes ris heureux jaillit l'ironie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Novembre 2020)

Rieur Jaïly ? 
Ron n'y vas pas ou alors, avec Hermione ?


----------



## Orphanis (23 Novembre 2020)

Hermione
 Y’en a («Ione-a ») marre des vielles tragédies ! 
Ps. On peut débuter le mot par dernière ou par la première syllabe ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

@ *Orphanis*. Originellement, le jeu du dernier mot invitait à reprendre texto le dernier mot entier (et pas une de ses parties syllabaires) de la phrase précédente pour en faire le premier mot d'une nouvelle phrase. Reprendre texto plus d'un mot de la phrase précédente aurait exposé à une redite fastidieuse, comme si je m'autorisais à reprendre intégralement le : "En tes ris heureux jaillit l'ironie" de *loustic* et était donc proscrit. 

Par une de ces conventions tacites qui surgissent en cours de jeu entre les joueurs actifs afin de vaincre l'ennui d'appliquer mécaniquement la règle fondatrice ; une stipulation implicite subalterne a vu le jour autorisant à reprendre autant de mots qu'on veut d'autant de phrases de joueurs précédentes, à condition de ne pas verser dans la répétition textuelle. Cette règle consiste en la reprise "acoustique" à l'identique des mots antérieurs, mais avec des mots textuellement différents des mots de référence. Exemple un : "Il a fait céder le vil arnaqueur" de *loustic* repris acoustiquement en : "Y (la fesse : c'est d'elle), vit l'a. Re ? n'a cœur." Contrainte oulipienne si l'on veut.

(*loustic*)-.. Antérieur : re, j'aille y ? L'ire... honnie
(*Nelly*)---- vape as, hou ! Hale hors (avait qu'aire mie) ! Au nœud
(*Orphanis*) y, âne, hale au nœud ! Amarre d'ais, vit aient y : œufs ! T'rage hé ! d'enter mol _usque_


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2020)

Dans tes mots lus secrets on trouve des perles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Novembre 2020)

Déperlant ou imperméable ? là est la question


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) D'hanter mollusques (raies), honte ? Trou veut d'ais pair, l-
(*Nelly*)-. ent : hou ! impair. Méat : bleu l'a, ais laqué ? s't'y aune deb allant ? Mie bah !


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2020)

Des bals en mi-bastringues attirent du monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Novembre 2020)

String AaAah ! tire dûment Ouille, j'ai mal au cul


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2020)

Nelly m'a piqué mon string ! Plus de scène de strip-tease graduel en vue mais la vérité sans voiles
(*loustic*) D'ais ballant mi-bas : c'train gâte tir dû. Mont d-
(*Nelly)..* ouille, j'aime mâle haut qu'eu l'té, fait la mie


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2020)

Effets, l'amie les mettra plus tard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

la mie, le lait, mets Ahah ! 
- plus tard,                         et pourquoi ?
Du pain perdu se mange à toute heure


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Hé fée ! là mis l'ais (mètre) a plu ta r-
(*Nelly*)-. aie ? - P.....  hourd (qu'haut à due) peine ! Paire due sss... ment ! Jeu hâte : out heur ! y dit sa mie


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2020)

Eux rient, dix amis complétement saouls


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Novembre 2020)

Téma ! saoule et non je vomi avant, faut pas gaspiller le nectar


----------



## macomaniac (28 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Eurydice (à mi-con) : p..... ! l'ais te ment. Sss... hou-
(*Nelly*)-. le : aines ont jeu, veau mis. As vent faux p..... : agaces pis ! Hèles nez (qu'tas or), fainéant !


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2020)

Fée née en douce enchante le monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Novembre 2020)

Fainéant douçant chant le monde pour qu'on oublier sa rudesse, sa véhémence d'esprit


----------



## macomaniac (29 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Fait : néant, d'où s'hanche ente, leu ! Mont d'œufs
(*Nelly*).-  p..... (hourd) qu'aune !  Où b....l y : ais ? Ça rue d'esse : SAV ais ! Hé ! ment ce, d'esse prise, haut nié


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2020)

Zones hiérarchisées merdiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

Archi Zé' merde iconoclaste


----------



## Berthold (29 Novembre 2020)

*Mer d'icônes, aux classes te* sens-tu attachée ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Novembre 2020)

(*loustic*)..- Z'ont nœuds y, hères. Archi z'aiment (hères d'y) c-
(*Nelly*)---- ons aux queues. Lasse, c'te
(*Berthold*) sente eue ? À tâche hé ! raie, t'y canes ?


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2020)

Hérétique animal en prière


----------



## LeProf (30 Novembre 2020)

Prière du matin, prière du soir ..... je laisse ça aux croyants !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

lasso croit Yang, croît Ying, croire fait croître les signes du Ying et du Yang


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Hère étique ? Qu'âne y, mâle hampe rie hier,
(*LeProf*) dû mât 'tain ! Pris hère d'eue ? Soit ! re-jeu : l'esse à haut, croix y an-
(*Nelly*).. cre. Oh ! aille _in_ qu'roi (re), fée, croc. Hâte relais (ci nie "euh...") : dû _in_ ais d'hui, âne (y mâle) !


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2020)

Ah ! nie ma loi et quoi encore ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Décembre 2020)

Anima Loïé qu'oie, encore des oies, ma foi crois en Balthazar


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Annie m'hale haut. Ah♩ écho ah♩ encor-
(*Nelly*)-. dés aux ah♪ (m.... à faux : accroc) ah♩ Emballe ta zarbie, telle effe (ƒ) aunée !


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2020)

Tel est faux nez et aussi faux cul


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

Faune et Ô si focus sur Jacky Quartz avec quelques verres de vin blanc pour exciter le manque
Et on se repasse le film sur un air de romance
On revoit les débuts et on connaît la fin
Oh, ça c'est mon côté pessimiste
Je préfère penser que c'est une histoire sans fin


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2020)

*Hisse tôt, art, ceux enfin* qui voient en toi culture et progrès.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) --T'aies l'ais, Faune, hé ! Et hausse-y ! Faux, qu'eue
(*Nelly*)-. --(sûr jack y qu'hoir tsss... avait) : quelle queue ! Vert d'œufs v.. hein ! P..... l'hampe, où raie qu'citait leu ! Man ! queue...
[ comme on connaît le déroulement mécanique du film porno : je coupe les réitérations explictes, en vertu du principe : "Faut savoir s'étendre, sans se répandre"  ]
---------.... Jeu ! prêt fer panse ait : queue ! Set ! hune, y : ce toit ! Re sent faim
(*Berthold*)..c.. Y, voie : ente oie ! Cul t'eus (raie) p... rogue raie (re) ! gueux rée


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2020)

"hé rggg..." répète le gros clébard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Décembre 2020)

Bardot, Brigitte Bardot Bardot, Brigitte Béjo Béjo


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)

Joe le taxi
C'est sa vie
Le rhum au mambo
Embouteillage
Joe le taxi
Et les Mariachis


Paroliers : Langolff Franck / Roda Gil Etienne


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Ai regrets : p....., éteule. Gueux, roc l'aie : barre
(*Nelly*)-. d'haut ! B..... !  rit gîte bas (re d'O). Barde au bridge (y te bée) ! Job ai-je oh !
(*Jura*)---_Leu, ta queue-ci
-------cesse à vit !
-------Leurre, homme ô man ! beau...
-------En boute, ais y âge.
-------Ô leu, ta queue sci-
-------ée, l'hais : marre y a, chi-  _er ! dénie la mie


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2020)

Aider ni l'ami ni l'ennemi, (a)normal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Décembre 2020)

- Déni l'amie ? Ni laine, Mia nord mal.
Oui j'ai mal mais n'est pas de mots pour mes maux


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2020)

*Ouïs-je ? Et, malmené, pas d' démo, pou, remets Mau*rice à sa place !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) -.Eden nie lame mini. L'ais ne mit (âne) hors ? M.... ! hale
(*Nelly*)-. -.où y j'aime mâle ! M.... ! aine aie ! P..... ! as d'œufs maux ? P..... ! ours mets, mo-
(*Berthold*) rt ! Hisse ASAP là cette ente !


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2020)

C'est tentant de rester coi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Décembre 2020)

Tant de reste (éh), quoi ? certains n'ont rien à se mettre sous la dent


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

sous la dent , j'ai un abcès


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2020)

ritournelle du vantard & retour de manivelle de la mie
(*loustic*) Septante ans d'heur : raie s'tait quoi !
------..Sept (en temps) d'heures : ais c'teck whaaa !
-----.-.Sep t'entant d'œufs (_res_) : t'es qu'haut ah !
------..Sais, tante, tendeur est-ce : t'es qu'oie !
(*Nelly*).. Cerf ? 'tain non ! Ris, hein : aaah ! Ce maître saoul-là : dan-
(*Jura*)-- ger ? Œufs n'a b..... ! C'est pâte étique


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2020)

Ces pâtes étiquetées ont beaucoup de goût


----------



## Berthold (6 Décembre 2020)

*— C'est pathétique, t'es… hôn(1) ?
— Bof…
— 'cout', dégou*té ou pas, tu dois rester correct avec les gens, vu ?

(1) référence directe à la fameuse *chanson hôn* promue par Philippe Meyer dans son émission hebdomadaire et France interesque *La prochaine fois je vous le chanterai* -hélas terminée et sans suite-


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*)-- Sep hâté : 'tit ! Queue, t'aies aune b..... au coup ! D'œufs, goû-
(*Berthold*) tée houppe ah ! tue : doigt. Raie s'tait, qu'aux raies qu't'avais qu'l'ais gent. V.. eus falot


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2020)

Fat, l'eau sucrée lui convient


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2020)

con ces qu'on sait con-séquences c'est con
Phalle haut, sue queue : raie luit. Con / vit : haine y aime


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2020)

*Ènième* scrutation : toujours rien à l'horizon.


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2020)

L'or ils ont qu'ils partageront ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2020)

Âge -euh, r, on n’a pas, du moins je n’ai plus Adieu mes talentueux Professeurs


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2020)

(*Berthold*) Ais nié : me, se crut à scion. Tout joue, rit hyène. Hale hors rhizome,
(*loustic*)--qu'hile parte à jeu rond !
(*ecatomb*) N'happa dû m.... Haut aine, jeune ais ! P..... l'eue a dit : heu, mets thalle, ente eue, œufs pros : fesse heur ! À l'ais qu'haut, leu !


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2020)

Ah ! les colleurs d'affiches s'en fichent


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2020)

D'affres sans « Fi ! », chelous malfrats, ne soyez pas méprisants.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*)-- _*Haaaa...*_ L'écho : leurre d'*haaaa...* Fi ! *ch...* cent fit _*ch*_*..*.
(*Berthold*) L'*ououou...* mâle f'ra (nœud sot) _*aaiiéé*_*...* P..... ! âme éprise en duo


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2020)

Zan dû au gamin méritant


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2020)

(Zzzz...) âne, d'« hue haut, gars ! » maints met ris, tant lassé d'enter


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2020)

L'as édenté sourit à ses fans


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2020)

au choix
Là, cédant ais ? - Souris : assez fantasmé, zig !
Là, cédant esse ? - Houri : ha ! c'est fantastique, mec !


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2020)

T'astique mais crache pas sur les godasses


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2020)

odes asymétriques débectent le sourcilleux Malherbe


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) T'as c'tic : queue mets, crash... P..... assure l'ais, go d'as !
(*litobar*). Sis, mets trique ! D'ais becte, leu saoul, re ! Ci, œufs mâles herbe hep ! attend


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2020)

L'herbe épate enfin l'écolo mou


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2020)

L'aire bée, pas tant fin l'ais qu'haut, l'homme houe l'étendue


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2020)

L'étang du vieux est presqu'à sec


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2020)

L'ais tends (dû vit) ! Œufs hé presse ! C'cas, c'est qu'aies qu'« hue, l'ais ! »


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2020)

Qu'est cul laid ? L'exception pardi !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Décembre 2020)

Qu'éculé, l'ex-sep : scion ? P..... hardi petit !


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2020)

Ah redis, peu timoré : "peur de rien."


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2020)

Du "syndrome de Stendhal" :
« J’étais arrivé à ce point d’émotion où se rencontrent les sensations célestes données par les Beaux Arts et les sentiments passionnés. En sortant de _Santa Croce_, j’avais un battement de cœur, la vie était épuisée chez moi, je marchais avec la crainte de tomber. »
Art d'hype, t'y mords ? - Hé ! p..... heures d'heur. Ris, hyène, j'entre en transe


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2020)

Jante rend transporté loin d'ici


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2020)

hein ! tel lot
J'ente, rentre en c'port : tel lot hein ! dis ? Scie rit, Satyre


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2020)

Indice : iris attire les abeilles royales


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2020)

Aine : d'hisse si riz, s'hâte y (re) l'ais à bée ! Yeux (rois) y halent : qu'eut pis don !


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2020)

Ah le cupide honteux ne dépense point


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2020)

mais où est donc Cupidon ?
À leu, cul ! P..... y dompte nœud. D'ais, pend ce pointeau


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2020)

Des paons se pointent au concours des belles plumes


----------



## lilou2 (20 Décembre 2020)

Plume de l oiseau s envole en l air mais termine toujours a terre


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*) Dépens, c'pot hein ! Toc ! Con, court d'ais, bêle : plus m....
(*lilou*)--. d'œufs l'haut. Ach so ! sans, veau lent, l'hère. Mets ter, mine ! (Toux) joues raté, re d'ais sans dent


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2020)

Hère décent dansant la javanaise

(ne vous déplaise)


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2020)

version : j'avoue j'en ai bavé pas vous
Air descendant. Sent l'âge. Ah ! va, n'aise hou ! ex, c'est l'ente
version : je vais et je viens et je me retiens
Aire des sens dense. Sans là-jà-vanné zou ! excès l'hante


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2020)

Hou ! L'ex est lente à recommencer


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2020)

sans lipogramme : excellente décente
Où l'excellente, art comme en selle - l'amie
avec lipogramme : ça tire à l'arc
Houx laid qu'sel. Ante arquons man ! c'est leu là, mie
avec lipogramme : bon ais d'âne
Houle : ais qu's'aile. Âne, t'as (re) con ! M'en scelle lame mie


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2020)

Ces lames irriguent l'estuaire


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2020)

sa lame à l'ex c'est nil
Sais, l'as mis ris, gueux. L'ais s'tut, hère, médit-elle


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2020)

Mes dix téléphones suffiront


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

elle hait sous leu
M'aide y tel ais, faux nœud ? Sue fi ! rond, Noé l'ivre nu


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2020)

Noël ivre nul jouet inutile 
?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

Noëlle ive (re) n'eut. Le joug, ais ! Y n'eut hile, Émile


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2020)

Les millions ? Pas sous le sapin !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2020)

L'aime, mie lionne, passe où leu sape inlassable d'ente


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2020)

Peins là sable dans ton grand atelier


----------



## Berthold (27 Décembre 2020)

*Hongre, en hâte, l'y est* castré sans appel.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2020)

Berthold m'a piqué l'hongre : grrr...
(*loustic*)-.. Pin las a bleu d'han ! Thon grrr... ente. Thalle lié :
(*Berthold*) cas stress ? Âne n'a pelle ? L'ais pique ?


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2020)

L'épi quelle fière nourriture


----------



## Berthold (28 Décembre 2020)

*Elfes hier, nous — ris-tu ? — r*estons maintenant orques puants.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2020)

lipogramme épique
(*loustic*)-.. L'ai pis, queue fi ! Ais renoue rite uh ! R-
(*Berthold*) aie, c'thon main tenant, or queue put enter ? S'hale à mie, l'ais !


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2020)

T'es sale, ami, les gens se bouchent le nez !


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2020)

*L'ai-je, en ce bout chelou, né*cessaire, touché ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2020)

lipogramme salami. Berthold m'a piqué l'ai-je en ce bout.
(*loustic*)-..Ttt... esse à l'âme mis*. Laid, j'anse b..... ! Ouch... leu n'es-
(*Berthold*) saie serre re ! (Toux) chère, aimâtes ?

* (je) mis


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2020)

Raie ma tire et je t'en colle une


----------



## Berthold (30 Décembre 2020)

*Ray m'attire, et jetant Cole, un*ique mais collant, je ne garde* que le premier.

* à l'oreille, bien sûr.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2020)

(*loustic*)-.. Raimât-y raie jetant qu'haut l'hune :
(*Berthold*) y, queue ! Mec qu'haut, lent jeu, nœud gare d'œufs, queue : leu preux ! Mie, hé ! n'y aimes-tu ?


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2020)

Énième tulipe, c'est le bouquet


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2020)

*Tue Lipsey, le bout qu'e*lle a le prouvera !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Ais niais me tue l'hype. Cèle, bouc, ais !
(*Berthold*) Là, leu prou veux, ras d'hisse aile !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2021)

Voeu : radis, sel, beurre, pain quotidiens !


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2021)

Beuh… ! Reum ! Punk ôte-t-il, dis, un peu de sa crête ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. V.. heur (a dit celle). B..... ! heur : pin qu'haut, t'y dit hyène.
(*Berthold*) Peuh ! d'œufs, sacré têtard, rée-t-elle


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2021)

T'es taré tel le posteur lambda


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2021)

*L'eau pousse : « Terre ! »,
lent : « Beuh… ! »,
da*re-dare : « Filons ! ».


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)--Tète arête elle, post heur. L'ambe, da-
(*Berthold*) rd d'art filon. Bôme en ai !


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2021)

Beau... m'enneiger joli temps d'hiver


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2021)

*G. Joe l'y tendit vers* la direction indiquée.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-- Baume Anne est. J'ai geôle : lit. Tende y vert,
(*Berthold*) Lady ! Raie qu'scions, aine d'y qu'ais, Faune à scion !


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2021)

Faux n'a si honteusement coupé l'herbe


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2021)

*Éh ! Ah ! Tu deviendras can*dide avec l'expérience, toi ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Janvier 2021)

Je rappelle l'enchaînement de phrases coupé par le saut de page :


loustic a dit:


> Faux n'a si honteusement coupé l'herbe




until_BS a dit:


> Paix, l'air béatitude viendra, quand ?




Berthold a dit:


> *Éh ! Ah ! Tu deviendras can*dide avec l'expérience, toi ?


(*loustic*)-. .F..... aune assis ont : euse, man ! Coup p..... ais ! L'aire b-
(*until_BS*) .ée, hâte y tue d'œufs vit, hein ! D'ras can-
(*Berthold*) didat vé !. Queue, l'ex périe (anse) : toise ! Âne est né


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2021)

À néné bien né, bon lait toujours


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2021)

Ce pas de la porte est très haut


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-. Ann hé ! n'hait bi (hyène est). Beau nœud, l'ais (toux) jouent. Re :
(*until_BS*) n'hait esses p..... à
(*Jura)*...-.deux. Lappe port : aître ait eau, mies unies


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2021)

Omise, une idiote réclame la victoire


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)

ères de jeux interdites aux vélos


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-. Oh ! mise eut (n'y dis hotte : raie), queue. La meula vit, qu'tôt art
(*until_BS*) ex. Honte eut nœud : pop eut là scion. Deux. B.... aire bée, re :
(*Jura*)---. deux ! Je, zinc (ter d'y) tôt vais, l'haut du coude


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2021)

Hello duc où donc as-tu vu la chouette ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2021)

La chouette hulotte


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*) Elle : ô dû coup, d'onques hâte eut v.. uh ? Lâche, où ais t'
(*Jura*)-.. eus l'haut, te rit la mie


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

miel de sapin


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2021)

Mi-ailes d'eux sapent impec les oisillons


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)

Cette année-là
Je chantais pour la premiere fois
Le public ne me connaissait pas

Paroles de Bob GAUDIO, Judy PARKER


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2021)

note : on est convenu du  rythme d'1 seul message 
par jour et par personne dans ce fil exclusivement. 
J'échappe donc de reprise le second message de Jura.
(*Jura*)-.. M.... ! y hais le deux. Ça peine
(*loustic*) paix. Queue lèse. Oies y ont ci feu l'ais


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2021)

Six feux laissent six gars réchauffés


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2021)

*Si, garés, chauffent et* piaffent les moteurs, tourne la clé dans l'autre sens.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Sss... if, l'ais ! Ce cigare est chaud, fée !
(*Berthold*) Pis, a feu. L'aime hauteur : tour ! Nœud l'a : queue. L'ais : dent ! L'haut, t'ressens - resassa ce pervers


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2021)

Perver narcissique ?


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2021)

Ce père vert a la pêche
et s'occupe du raisin


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2021)

J'ai l'impression que *loustic* a confondu le jeu du dernier mot et celui 
des 5 lettres en ne reprenant pas ce narcissique de *Jura*. Je m'adapte...
(*Jura*)--. Paire ver n'a. Re s'hisse-y queue :
(*loustic*) 'spère, verrat ! L'happe esche esse au cul, peu dur ais indu ? - le "si" n'aime Alice


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)

Queue de langouste à l'armoricaine


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que *loustic* a confondu le jeu du dernier mot et celui
> des 5 lettres en ne reprenant pas ce narcissique de *Jura*. Je m'adapte...
> (*Jura*)--. Paire ver n'a. Re s'hisse-y queue :
> (*loustic*) 'spère, verrat ! L'happe esche esse au cul, peu dur ais indu ? - le "si" n'aime Alice





Jura39 a dit:


> Queue de langouste à l'armoricaine


Gros mélange, effectivement, entre les différents jeux du bar… Je reprends à la dernière proposition de maco et avec le jeu du dernier mot… 

*Le cinéma lic*ite reste ennuyeux…


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2021)

Ennui, euphémisme...
Retour à la-normale demain


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2021)

je reprends du ..*du* de mon ancien message afin de pouvoir faire poser la *Du*lcinée devant les yeux éberlués du rapin
(*Berthold*) Dulcinée, mâle y cite (raie : s'tend). Nue : y yeux
(*loustic*)-.. f..... ! aiment isthme. Re : tour a (lame hors), mâle. De main d'arpète, des seins


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2021)

Dard, paix, dessins à la mine émeuvent


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2021)

Vente aux enchères ce week end


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2021)

Evguénie Sokolov
(*loustic*) D'art pets (d'essaims) ah ! laminé me v-
(*Jura*)-.. entent. Osant chère : sssss ouï. Qu'indue source à peint


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2021)

Du sourd sapin muet nous repose


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2021)

*Dusse Ours alpin muer haine où repos *et* joie sont interdits, nous ne fuirons pas !

*avec une belle liaison, _reposZ et joie_, ça le fait.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2021)

Pas de souci


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Due source a pin mu, aine où (re) pause
(*Berthold*) ai-je. Oh♪ ah♪ sons teintent air, dits. Noue nœud, f..... ! Hui ronds, p...... à
(*Jura*)---.. deux saouls-ci ça part à vannes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2021)

Pause à Vannes , dans cette belle ville fortifiée


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2021)

Fort t'y fis étonner les habitants


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2021)

Tonnelle et zarbis tant bizarres, bon vin, sans doute ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2021)

vison et gigolo
(*Jura)**--*....Peaux hâves, à nœud d'anse êtes bées. Le vit, leu, fore-t'y !  Fi ! é-
(*loustic*)-- tau nez lésa (bite), entant.
(*Berthold*) Bise art beau ne vainc sang. D'où t'entes en dû las


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2021)

Doux tentant, du lard ne fait pas grossir


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2021)

Doute en tendu. L'art neuf, fée ? P..... à gueux rosse ! y rée l'Adam


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2021)

Cirer la dent aiguise l'appétit


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2021)

l'appétit vient en mangeant la soif s'en va en buvant

François Rabelais


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*) Ci : raie. Là-dans, ais : guise. L'happait-y
(*Jura*)... (vit), aine. Amant, j'enlace oie. Fff... cent va ! ambe eus. Vantard ! rit houri


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2021)

Taries, où rigoles s'écoulaient-elles ?


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2021)

Go ! Le sec coud les téléphones dans nos poches.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2021)

Nos poches sont peut etre vides


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2021)

aître où nœud pas hêtre
(*loustic*)-. Tard y (hou !) rit gaule. C'est coup laid ! T'ailes
(*Berthold*) ais faux, nœud ! Dent (nope !) hoche
(*Jura*)---. son peu ttt... Hêtre, vit ? D'ais vidé !


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2021)

Des vies déréglées par la loi


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2021)

*— Ray, gueulez pas !
— Aaaaarh ! Là ! L’oie ! *Elle va me pincer !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2021)

(*louctic*)-.. D'Ève : y d'hère, règle est : par. L'hale haut ah !
(*Berthold*) ais. Leu, va ! meus pin ! C'est nil...


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2021)

Ces nids le coucou n'en construit


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2021)

Sénile coup : qu'hou ! nan ? Qu'once (truisme) ! râle Ève


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2021)

Y se meurt à l'évidence, grand bien lui fasse !


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2021)

Ils dansent ! Grrrrr ! Ambiant, un loup y facilite ses prises.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2021)

*Berthold* m'a piqué le Grrr : grrr...
(*loustic*)-.. Isthme ras l'ais, vit danse. Gueux ! re ambe y, ais ne l'eut. If as-
(*Berthold*) sis, lit ttt... c'est prix élevé


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2021)

Et le végétal devient roi


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2021)

Ais levé, j'ai thalle ! De vit, hyène roidement s'arde. On nique


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2021)

Mansarde honnie que l'on fréquente peu


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

Petit à petit, l'oiseau fait son nid


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*) Man ! (sardonique) l'aune... Fraies qu'ente peuh !
(*Jura*)-// 'tit tas peut-il oies aux fesses aune immiscer, l'âne, hé ?


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2021)

Miss héla Nestor et le gifla


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2021)

Là, nez se tord, elle gît, flagada, sans se moucher…


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2021)

sans miscellanées
(*loustic*) Mie, c'est l'ânée sss... Tors ais, leu, gif la-
(*Jura*)-.. gue. Ada ! sens ce mou, chère... Fi ! des I qu'on mit


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2021)

Cons minables restez confits


----------



## Berthold (24 Janvier 2021)

Hâblerez ? Estez ? Cons ! Figaro n'en a cure !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)

Cure thermale de Salins-Les-Bains


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Cône ne mina bleu. Raie s'tait, qu'« haut ! » ne fie.
(*Berthold*) Gare ! Onan n'a cul. Re,
(*Jura*)---.. terre mâle, deçà l'aine l'ais bénin. Fumace, elle


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2021)

Nain fuma celle-ci écrasa l'autre


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2021)

Si est crasse à l’eau, trémousse-toi et crasse tombera.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-. Nymphe eûmes. Ah ! c'est la scie... Ais qu'ras a l'hôte, r-
(*Berthold*) aie mousse tôt à ais qu'ras. Ce tombeur ras l'a


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2021)

Beurre à la vanille, qui en fait ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2021)

Bœufs râlent : avanie, œufs ! Quillant fer mie, ais !


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2021)

Enfer miettes sur le tapis !

(et damnation)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

Enf.... ! hère mi êtes. Sûr, leu tapi, se rit Fifi


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2021)

Soeur, HIFI finit par être banale


----------



## Berthold (28 Janvier 2021)

Ni paraître bas (Na ! Là !), ni paraître haut.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Ce rif (if) fit nippe. À reître, b..... anal
(*Berthold*) Ann nie, pare aître au culte


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2021)

Est trop cultivé l'ignorant


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Hêtre haut, cule-te (ive) hé ! l'y nie, ore âne, Anne


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2021)

Ananas mûrit tout vert


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)

Vertige de l'amour


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

(*loustic*) Ah ! nanas... M'eut rite. Hou ! ver
(*Jura*)-.. (tige d'œufs) là mourant s'append


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2021)

La moue rend sa pensée plus mystérieuse


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2021)

Rieuse comme une mouette


----------



## Berthold (31 Janvier 2021)

Commune moue, êtes-vous aussi répandue que le mépris ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Février 2021)

loustic a dit:


> La moue rend sa pensée plus mystérieuse


(*loustic*)-- Lame hou ! rance : ça pend (s'est plue Miss). Terre y euse.
(*Jura*)---.. Con mut nœud mou. Ais, te
(*Berthold*) voue haut ci, raie ! Pendue queue, leu, mets Priape en soutien


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2021)

En soute y introduire viande séchée


----------



## Berthold (1 Février 2021)

Trop d'hui revit en deux, c'est chez toi que je le préfère.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Âne saoul tiens ! t'rode huis. Re, vit a nœud. De ces chais,
(*Berthold*) tôt a queue jeu. Leu ? prêt fer ! rée le Faune


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2021)

L'oeuf au nouvel an a plu


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Leu faut noue. V.. est lent, happe peu l'eue ! rit nana


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2021)

Urine a naguère mouillé le slip


----------



## Berthold (3 Février 2021)

Guère mou, il est Leslie ; elle l'est aussi, mais moins dure.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

(*loustic*)-;. Hure y, n'en as gaie re ! M.... où y es, leu ? Se lie p.....
(*Berthold*) ais. L'aies haut : cime ! Aime haut hein ! d'hure, son nez, la mie


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2021)

Sonnée, l'amie s'endort, bonne nuit !


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2021)

Sans do, rebeu n'eut —il le sut— pas de sol.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

Sol La Si Do


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

(*loustic*)-.. Sot : n'es lame hissant d'hors beau nœud nu y,
(*Berthold*) leu ! Sss... huppe as d'œufs, saule
(*Jura*)----; assis d'haut, assène mie


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2021)

As ennemi des valet, dame, roi


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2021)

Assez nœud mis... D'Ève, à l'ais dameur : oh ! ah ! résonnés


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2021)

Réseaux nécrophiles sociaux


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2021)

Raies ô n'aient crocs ! Filent sauce ! Scies ô c'est chaud


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2021)

Si haut sèche au vent le linge lavé


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2021)

vêtu de probité candide et de lin blanc
Ci haussé chauve en leu, lin je l'avais relevé


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2021)

Là véreux le vétuste bois tu ronges


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2021)

L'as ver re levé (tue, c'te b...) ? Oh ! hâte eut rond. Gémit l'amie


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2021)

J'ai mis la mirabelle de côté


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2021)

J'émis, lame y ras belle, d'œufs qu'ôté l'émis sss...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Sss , La Société Suisse de Sauvetage SSS est une organisation suisse de prévention des accidents aquatiques


----------



## loustic (10 Février 2021)

Ah ! Quoi ? Ticket déjà périmé ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2021)

(*Jura*)....   .C'est là, sot : scie ! Étai sue ? Hisse d'œufs, sot ! Veut à jeu cette hune hors, gars, Nise. À scion ! Sue, hisse d'œufs prêts !  ------------- ..V.. anse, si on désaxe y dent. A coite, tit' queue.
(*loustic*) .Aidé, j'happe, ais rimé vert


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2021)

Péri mais vertu vivante encore


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2021)

Périmé ver ? T'eus vive ente en corps, âne !


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2021)

Tant cor à nos oreilles sonne fort


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

fort comme un turc


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2021)

(*loustic*) Tends qu'hors ras ? N'oses aux raies, y ? Œufs sont neufs ? Or
(*Jura*)....commun, t'eurent cons, d'ais sans dent ?


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2021)

On descend dangereusement la pente


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2021)

Aune d'ais sent d'ange heur. M'en lape ente, Annie !


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2021)

Pan ! Ta nouvelle bagole tousse !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Février 2021)

la toux a fait voler l'n de la bagnole ?
P..... en ta noue vais, leu bas (gnôle tout ça) - fit le Faune
la toux n'a fit voler l'n de la bagole ?
P..... en ta noue vais, leu bas (gaule toussa) - fit le Faune


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2021)

Sa fille, l'oeuf au neveu lança pas cuit

_(la bagnole a perdu la roue de secours)_


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2021)

Ça (fie yeux) : leu faux. Nœud veule en sape à cul y. Deb hile


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2021)

Débiles nous le devenonsi


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2021)

D'ais, bile le noue, leu. D'œufs, vœu : nonupler l'ente


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2021)

Nu plaît l'entrejambe aux gamins


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2021)

N'eut plaie, l'antre. J'en b.... haut, gars ! M'incite ais mutin


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2021)

Si t'es mû tintant on t'entend venir


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2021)

Ci t'émut aine ? Tend aune tant t'en veux ? Nirvana n'as ?


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2021)

Vannes : anacoluthe, analphabet...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2021)

Va ! nana qu'haut l'ut♯ a, n'a le fa♭ bête en amour


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2021)

T'en as, mourir te fait pas peur


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2021)

Ttt... anamour ? Ris ! re, teuf aie ! P..... happe heur, hé ! miss


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2021)

Aime ici grand bien te fasse


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2021)

Ais m'hisse ! Igre en biais : haine ! Teuf à scion raide


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2021)

Assis on rédige facilement


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2021)

puisqu'on me tend un calame bien coulant
Ha ! si on raidit, jeu facile : m'entes, hue ! leu 
As, scions raie (dis-je), fasse hile mentule


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2021)

Il ment tu le sais, alors agis
Menthe ulcérante néfaste


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

Île (Man) tue l'« heu...». Sss... ais à l'aure, ras j'y pissais qu'haut l'eau
Man ! t'eus, l'cerf, ente née faste, ais qu'ô l'haut


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2021)

L'eau féru, l'eau férugineuse, comme son nom l'indique, contient du fer... du fer... Et le dire c'est bien, mais le fer, c'est mieux!

Bourvil


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2021)

Ces mies heureuses se laissent draguer


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2021)

dans le grand lit de la marquise, ils étaient quatre-vingts chasseurs
Sèment y heur, euses : seule esse, drap gai, à gîte ais


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2021)

Agis ! Ténèbreux inconsolé...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2021)

Agite aine (brrr...), euse hein ? Con sot l'ait, l'ais !


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2021)

Seaux, les laiteries les ont vidés


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2021)

version implicite :
Sole ailée te rit : l'aise on vit dès l'ascension
version explicite :
Sss... haut, l'hélé te rit : l'aisons, vit (d'ais l'as en scion)


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2021)

"L'assent" si on le perd cest la fin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2021)

La faim justifie les moyens


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

(*loustic*) Las en sillon, leu ? Paire (celle à f.....) in-
(*Jura*)-;; juste ? Y file (l'ais) maux, à hyène ? Art d'if : hisse hile !


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2021)

Hardi fils, il sera le premier


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Arrrh... difficile, sœur - râle leu. Preux ! mi-ais mie hait


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2021)

Millet mienne nourriture ce jour


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2021)

Mie est mi-hyène. Nous rit, eue re ; se joue, ras, d'ais bas


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2021)

Rades et bars huppés sont fermés


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

fer, mais, fer a repasser


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Rat, d'ébats rue. Paie son fait. Remet
(*Jura*)-   ..fait ras. Re, passe est molle hé !


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2021)

Ces mots laissent le lecteur sur sa faim


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2021)

Sss... hais mollesse, leu ! L'ais queuteur sûr : ça fait mal mâle


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2021)

Mas, le malin l'a acheté


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2021)

Mât, leu, m'hale hein ! Lââches tes oh ! d'hisser


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2021)

Aux dix césars comment parvenir ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2021)

Odyssées : arquons ! Ment par. Vœu : n'y raller


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2021)

Nids rats les font dans les égouts


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2021)

Les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) N'ira l'ais fondant léser (gueux !) où,
(*Jura*)-.. ailé, coule heur nœud. Sss... dix culs te passent sous le nez


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2021)

Soule née est un cas très rare


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)

Rare et merveilleux n’étonnent pas plus d’une semaine


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Sous-leu n'est (hé !) hun. Qu'à traire, ras r-
(*Jura*)-.. aie. Mer.. ! veille œufs, net au nœud p..... ! Happe l'eue, du nœud ! Ce mets n'élude


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2021)

Semez nez  ludiques au milieu des thyms


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mars 2021)

Se mène élue, dis, con mis (lieu d'ais) ? - 'tain ! c'est l'ennui


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2021)

Selles en nuit, encore la diarrhée !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2021)

Lady Chatterlay
Celle-là, nue y en corps (Lady) , a raie face hile


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2021)

Art efface illustres gribouillis


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Mars 2021)

Gris, bouillis, ces bulots sont exquis.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*)-. Arrh... ais fasse y lustre ! gueux rit, bout his-
(*GrinGoo*) sé. B..... ! eus l'os. Honte ex, qui quitta mie


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2021)

Qui t'a mis la culotte à l'envers ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2021)

Envers et contre tous


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Qu'y : tamis l'a cul, Lotte. À lent ver, 
(*Jura*)-.. hé ! qu'honte : re t'housse atone


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2021)

Tout ça tonifie dès le réveil


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mars 2021)

Tousse à thon ? N'y fie d'ais, l'heur ? Ève ais inhibe, Adam ?


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2021)

Nid bas dans la cave, un rat buveur ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)

buveur de vin ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Nib à dent là. Qu'hâve hun ! Rab eu (vœu), re
(*Jura*)-.. d'œufs vainqueurs !


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2021)

Deux vains coeurs de beurre amours mous


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

D'eux, vainc heur ? D'œufs, bœufs rament hou ! Remous d'étable


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2021)

Des tableaux blancs plaisent plus bleus


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

D'ais, t'hâbles ! L'aube ample, l'aise plut ? B.... ! leu, lame y ne l'a mie nœud


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2021)

La mine, la mineure l'a sans y descendre


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

Des cendres et des braises


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Lamine l'amie, ne relassant y, décent d'r-
(*Jura*)-.. aie. Deb raies oh ! n'ente


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2021)

Réseaux n'entretiennent que jactance ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Raison n'ente, retient nœud. Queue j'acte en ces cons-ci


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2021)

C'est conciliant d'accepter tout


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2021)

Sec, qu'on scie ? Liant d'accès pt'êt' ou aïe


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2021)

Touer la barque c'est facile


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2021)

Ttt... où elle a barre (queue), s'efface hile et l'ais m'ente aire


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2021)

Elle aime entériner nos accords  (mon cher W.)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2021)

Hé ! l'aimant terre y nez, n'ose à corps. Chère, re loque ais


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2021)

Chair l'eau qu'est tiède te débarbouille


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2021)

Ch... ais ! Reloque. Hé ! t'y aide ? Ttt... deb art, bouille déconfite


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2021)

Dès qu'on fit traire les vaches elles dansèrent


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2021)

le ciel n'est pas plus pur que le fond de mon cœur
D'ais, con fie trait. Re l'aie, va chai, leu ! Dent sers, hue ! rit mie


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2021)

Serrure immiscée dans notre esprit


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2021)

Cerf eut rime y :
cède à nos traits
c'prix sous l'hêtraie


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2021)

Soule étrenne chaque nouveau bistrot


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2021)

Trottinette électrique ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Sss... où l'étreint nœud (chat), queue noue. Veau (bis) : trot
(*Jura*)-.. y n'est ailé. Qu'trique décatie


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2021)

Des cas typiques de virus sympas ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)

Pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) D'ais qu'a type (queue d'œufs), virent us. Cinq p...... a
(*Jura*)-;. d'œufs. Bout gît (wou !), gît hâve (en deux) fer. Veau : prix, hère, dû. Sceau à ribote


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2021)

Sot Harry botte en touche, la cata !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

La catastrophe de Tchernobyl


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*) Saut (art y beau) tente. Ouch ! là, cas t'as :
(*Jura*)-.. strophe (deux). Ttt... chères (nos Bilitis), je repasserai


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2021)

Jeu-repas ce rébus fort indigeste


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2021)

[je repars de mon final du #20215 sinon je suis coincé par la contrainte d'éviter des redites nominales]
je vais et je viens, entre tes... M.... ! toi non plus
Lit, tige : heur (passe-raie). B..... ! eus faux. Reins d'y j'ai c'tic-tac que las


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2021)

Tique, ta queue lasse ne sait piquer


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2021)

T'y queutes ah ! classe... Nœud sss... épique ! émet Mimi


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2021)

Aime et mime ici le plus beau clown


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2021)

Ais mets-m'y ! Missile plut. B..... ! au clou, ne diminue ton train


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2021)

Nue, tonte ringarde aucun poil vaillant


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2021)

(*loustic*)- N'eutes honte, reins (gare doc, Hun) ! Pot ha ! leva y l'en-
(*Danièle*) te, ais rieur (queue). D'œufs, t'eus l'haut, ratte mie


----------



## loustic (31 Mars 2021)

Rat te mime ton gentil chat


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Courtier n'est pas un travail facile


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

(*loustic*)_-_ Rate. M.... ! y me tond, "j'ente-y-chas" !
(*Danièle*) Çaaa... qu'hourd
(*Jura*)-.-. tiens ! Ais p..... as Hun, trav ! Aïe ! fasse hile, étai


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2021)

Si l'été nous rafraîchit, chic ! 

(Dans la cour, la chasse d'eau ?)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2021)

S'il éteint noue, rat, f'rai chichi connu


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2021)

Chicon nutritif de chez nous


----------



## macomaniac (3 Avril 2021)

(*loustic*);.Chi.. Con n'eus. Trie tifs d'œufs : chênes hou !
(*Danièle*) Honnie rave (hoir l'amer), à boire !


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2021)

Là mes rats boue arrangent joliment


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2021)

(*loustic*)- L'âme, mets ras bout : art (ange au lit ment).
(*Danièle*) Vœu : passer l'anneau nouveau


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2021)

L'âne haut nous vomit pissenlits fanés


----------



## macomaniac (5 Avril 2021)

et la nonne haït le go-est-lent
La nonne où veau mis - P..... hisse en lit, f..... âne étique !


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2021)

_Fa_ n'est-il qu'une note comme une autre ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2021)

Fane : ais ttt... Hile qu'eut nœud. N'ôte, con mû, nœud ô trotte-menu !


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2021)

À trop te menuiser tu deviens sciure


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2021)

haut tente hotte
autant t'ôte 
hotte ente haute
Âtre, hotte me nuisent et tuent d'œufs vit hein ! Scie eurent mies eh !


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2021)

Mielleux discours du patron


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2021)

Mi-ais, leu, d'hisse court, dupe hâte. Ronchonne amante


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2021)

Chaud n'a manteau que décoratif


----------



## macomaniac (9 Avril 2021)

Ch... aune âme ente tôt ! Queue d'ais qu'hors hâtif ! sous pis rée-je


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2021)

Soupe irait gentils ragaillardir ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2021)

comment éviter de "soupirer"
Saoul ? Pire régent : hile ras, gars ! Y, arde ire hé ! de Ninon


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2021)

Raide nid non abrité du vent


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2021)

ce cas non, c'est que non
Raie d'œufs nie nonne : n'a bris. Té d'eue vantard déçu


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2021)

Vends tard des sucettes au caramel


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2021)

V.. ente, ars d'esse eue. C'est toc à rame hé ! l'Annie


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2021)

Mets l'âne ignorant au courant


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2021)

M.... ! ais, la Nini orant haut coup rembarre
malabar carambar


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2021)

Courre en bas récupérer le pinard


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (13 Avril 2021)

Basse-cour au détour prend une pintade


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2021)

[j'échappe la réplique de *Jeremy*, car elle n'obéit pas à la règle de répétition littérale ou acoustique stricte du dernier mot, ou d'autant de mots à partir du dernier mot, de la phrase de *loustic*.]

Court, âne b..... Arrêt qu'eut paire, hé ! leu.  Pis n'arque en jeu


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2021)

Mante religieuse ?


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2021)

[j'échappe la réplique de Jura39, car elle n'obéit pas à la règle de répétition littérale ou acoustique stricte du dernier mot, ou d'autant de mots à partir du dernier mot de la phrase de macomaniac.]

Archange ou modo ou les deux ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2021)

Ma nuit chez Maud revisitée (puisqu'on y parlait de Pascal) du : qui veut faire l'ange, fait la bête
Arc, qu'en joue Maud, haut ! Houle aide con séquence


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2021)

Laide qu'on sait quand sa beauté reviendra


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2021)

L'ais (d'œufs conséquent) saboté. Re vit hein ! d'ras l'ente y


----------



## loustic (16 Avril 2021)

Un drap ? L'antitout n'en voudrait pas


----------



## macomaniac (17 Avril 2021)

pfff... difficile çui-là
Hun d'ralenti ttt... où "nan" voue, d'raie pâle, l'hâte à lente ente


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2021)

Là tale, entends ta terre dire merci


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2021)

L'Atalante en tâte (aire d'ire) : Mer.. ! cil sut ces jeux


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2021)

S'il sue c'est jeudi s'il chante c'est lundi


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2021)

Annie retourne allègre au drugstore ; las ! il n'y a plus que de petits bâtonnets
Ci, le sucé-je d'hisse, hile ! Ch.. ente scelle hun d'if et l'a scion


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2021)

Fée, la scie, on t'entend ensorceleuse


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2021)

Fêle lasse y ? Honte, entant anse ? Sors seule euse, égipan !


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2021)

Et j'y pense à la chèvre à pieds


----------



## macomaniac (21 Avril 2021)

Ais gît (pend) : ça lâche... Ève : ras pis hé ! c'est mine eusse


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2021)

ces mi-nues cependant font la loi


----------



## macomaniac (22 Avril 2021)

variations sur le même t'aime (mot à non plue) 
Sème, minus p...... ! En dent, fonds là : l'oie !------⇂
Ses mies n'eut ce pendant. Faune l'hale haut ha !-. ⊦ rée cher
Sais, m'y n'hue sss... Pan d'han, f..... on l'a, l'oie !-.↾


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2021)

Pas le droit d'aller en Loire-et-Cher, plus de 10 km !
Allo ? À quoi ça rime ce bruit ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2021)

ce bruit ?
---- version familiale
À l'eau. Aaah... (coasse) arrime ! Sss... (bru hissée d'océan)
---- version fantasmée
À l'eau. Aaah... qu'haut as sar ! Y me sss... (bru immergée : l'océan)


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2021)

Mer gèle, oh ! c'est encore l'hiver chez nous


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2021)

Le vierge, le vivace et le bel aujourd'hui
Va-t-il nous déchirer avec un coup d'aile ivre
Ce lac dur oublié que hante sous le givre
Le transparent glacier des vols qui n'ont pas fui !
Mer.. ! j'ai l'os séant, qu'ore l'I vert : chêne ! Où celer l'ais ?


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2021)

Ce lait léger plaît à l'ivrogne


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2021)

Seulet, l'ai-je ais p..... ! L'ais à lit (vœu), rogne Ninon déçue


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2021)

N'inonde et surtout ne pleure pas


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2021)

qu'Onan le ci-met-rien
Ni n'ont d'esses sûrs tous nœuds. Pleut (re) pal esseulé


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2021)

Pâles et seuls les malheureux s'ennuient


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2021)

Ibant obscuri sola sub nocte per umbram
(quand Énée croise la défunte Didon aux Enfers, dolante elle se défile déniant de lui parler)
P..... à l'ais se l'aima, l'heur. Ressent nuit Didon


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2021)

(L'Énéide à bicyclette)
Dis donc tiens bon le guidon


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2021)

Cependant la reine Didon 
Perdait sa face de dondon 
SCARRON, Virgile travesti
Dix dons tiens* ? Beau nœud, leu ! Gui, dont dondon lardes (ais né)
*possessif


----------



## loustic (28 Avril 2021)

Dons dont l'art des néophytes profite


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2021)

néo ratatiné par morphée
D'onde, don-là (re d'ais) n'est haut. Fîtes, pro, fi ! trot laid


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2021)

Troll aigri quitte le forum


----------



## macomaniac (30 Avril 2021)

Trop, l'es gris ! Qui ? Te : l'œuf au rhum, me fait l'Ève


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2021)

Fort homme, meuf est l'évènement du jour


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mai 2021)

Fore haut ! Meus fêle ! Lève ais, nœud ! m'en dus-je (ouh) ramasser


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2021)

Joue, rame, assène des coups dans l'eau verte !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

quand coup dans l'eau revient à coude en l'haut
Joug ras m'a. Scène d'ais : coude en l'haut. Ver tortué


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2021)

Tort tue et sans avoir raison


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2021)

Tors tu es ? Sangs à voir. Raies ont d'ais ire


----------



## loustic (3 Mai 2021)

Des ironiques nous submergent


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2021)

Désir honni queue noue. Sue b..... mer.. ! j'entends la telle m'inciter


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2021)

Jean tend l'attelle mincie terriblement fragile


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2021)

J'ente. En latte, t'aile main si t'erres y, bleu ? M'en f... ! rage y l'agent


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2021)

L'âge emprunte les ans sans les rendre


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2021)

Là, j'hampe* (re) : Hun ! Ttt... l'aisance en l'ais rend dresseur hautain
* verbe "hamper" : néologisme créé pour me sortir d'un cas de figure proche de l'impossible.
Où le lecteur salace n'aura nul mal à capter l'acte de faire d'une cédille relapse une hampe vernale.


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2021)

Laid rendrait ce rôt teint au jus de carotte


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2021)

L'erre en deux raies, sœurotte ?
Haine au Jude, d'œufs carre haute ?
L'eussent ire, y gars, raies ?
[Glose contextuelle : j'imagine un bandard fou hilare interpeler une lesbienne élève de 
Luce Irigaray en faisant allusion à l'assertion de l'auteur*e* : « Les femmes se touchent
toutes ». D'où le phallus serait coupable d'écarter le féminin de sa promiscuité native]


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2021)

Luce, il rit, gare  aïe ! Cesse de gigoter !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2021)

En remémoration de cette conversation :
- une Dame : Sire, vous puez la charogne.
- le Vert-Galant : il est vrai que j'ai le gousset qui sent un peu fin.​Lu : Sire y gare ails. C'est ceux d'œufs, gigues ôtées, la mie


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2021)

Au thé l'amie préfère le Sancerre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2021)

Haut aie lame y, prêt fer (re), leu ! Sans serre, file hé !


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2021)

Cent cerfs filent effrayés par les chiens


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mai 2021)

S'anse ais, refilé frayé. Parlez ! Ch... hyène avide


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2021)

Avis de feignant : bonne nuit


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2021)

tableau nudiste à Montalivet
Ah ! vits d'eux fée niant - beaux nœuds nus y pendant ifs


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2021)

Pan ! Dents, tifs... ça va pas la tête ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2021)

liprogramme : pendentifs
P..... andante y ! F..... sa vape, à latte est tuante


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2021)

Tu hantes mes rêves, idée fixe !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

(Tue ente) mets raie, vit ! Défi : qu'scie haut l'ais


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2021)

Olé ! Bravo Obélix !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2021)

Ô les braves veaux, haut ! Bée l'X à l'ope


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2021)

Allo ! Patientez, c'est prêt...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

prêt à mourir pour le peuple ça ne signifie pas qu'on es prêt à vivre avec 

Guy Bedos


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

(*loustic*) Hale haut ! Pas si enté, sep, raie
(*Jura*)-.. a mou. Rire (pouh) - re, leu peut peu, leu sans. Nœud scie n'y fit p..... ! À con nez près ! Avis : veux rave hé ! qu'radis


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2021)

Rades ici manquent aux copains


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

Copains comme cochons


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

(*loustic*)..Radice y ment. Queue haut, qu'haut pin !
(*Jura*)-..-.Con me qu'hoche (honte !) mol ais


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2021)

Mois et années passent vite


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Moi, hais âne, hais ! Pas ce vit ! émet la mie


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2021)

Tes mets, l'ami nous font saliver


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2021)

T'aime ais là, minou ? - Fonce à lit, vélite élancé !


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2021)

Lis ! T'es lent c'est le moment du réveil


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2021)

L'hie ! T'hélant, celle (môme) mande durée : veille en dur ais


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2021)

An du raisonnable nécessaire


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2021)

Endure ais : on hâble. N'ait cessé, rée d'y cil


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2021)

Raide ici la côte fatigue


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mai 2021)

Raidisses-y-la, qu'haute ! Œuf, hâte ! Igue attend descente


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2021)

À temps des sentiers obliques sortons


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mai 2021)

Hâte, âne décent ! T'y es ? - Aube lie queue. - Sss... hors ton ente


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2021)

Sors thon, entre là chez le chef


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2021)

Saur, ton antre (lâchait leu), chai fait, dondon


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2021)

Effets d'ondes on suppose être victime


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mai 2021)

Ais fée (don dont sue pause), hé ! te revit. Qu't'immisce ais, l'âne né !


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2021)

Miss héla néanmoins les passants


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2021)

lipogramme sur miscellanées
M.... ! hissée-là : néant. Moins... L'ais, pas sensass, si ?


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2021)

Sans sa scie nos oreilles revivent


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2021)

Sens as ? Si, n'ose aux raies ? Y (re) vit veule ? _Macte animo_ [...] !


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2021)

Mac, thé animent au réveil le forum


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2021)

à court de sucettes à l'anis, Annie se rabat sur le petit bâtonnet
M'acte ais Annie. M.... hors, ais : veille, fore, homme, anime, hale !


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2021)

Ah ! Ni mâles ni autres en imposent...


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2021)

Animal, n'y ôte ! T'rend, hein ? Pause ? Récréant*...
* récréant : Ancien Français


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2021)

Oserai craie employer en peinture
(pendant la récré)


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2021)

Aux œufs : raie ! crée ample « oyez... ». Âne, pin t'eus (re) sans ras pin ?


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2021)

Cent rats pimpants grignoteurs dansent


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2021)

Sss... en rapin, Pan gris n'y ôte heur, dans ces toiles peintes


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2021)

C'est toi le peinturlureur génial !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2021)

Sept oies, leu, pin t'eurent. L'eurent, heur. Gêne n'y a, lu : panard


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2021)

Lupanar obligé, quoi d'autre ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juin 2021)

L'eus panne à robe (lige ai qu'oie, d'hôte). Retente ente !


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2021)

Tant tante chérit ses neveux


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juin 2021)

T'en t'hante chair... Hissé nœud, vœu : d'ais livrer


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2021)

Des livres étranges demain sans auteur

(et sans lecteur)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2021)

D'elle ivre (être ange), deux « mince ! » en zoo te remontent ais


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2021)

Mon thé refroidit, bonjour !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2021)

Monte, hère (feu roide y) b..... ! On joue relaps uh ?


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2021)

Lape, suce, croque l'os, pas mes doigts !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2021)

_lapsus linguae_, Annie !
Lapsus : croc (queue), l'hausse pâmée. Doit raie viser


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2021)

Doux arrêt vise effronté repenti


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2021)

[*Doux a...* ayant été obtenu par homophonie de *doit*, je 
considère que la liaison sonore par un *z* ne se fait pas ici.]
D'où art rêve vits aient front : ais ! Re, Pan t'y érige !


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2021)

Hère y gémit mais c'est de l'art


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2021)

Hé ! (ris-je) ais mimé cède : l'arrêt d'heur


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2021)

Lard aide heureusement le cuistot


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2021)

La raideur (euse) ment, leu. Cuisse tôt s'écarte


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2021)

Ces cartes seront recyclées


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2021)

Sec art ttt... Sœur, on rescie qu'lénifié


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2021)

Les nids fiers des pies nous défient


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

L'aine y ? Fi ! hère. D'épine, où ? D'ais, fi ! fit la mie


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2021)

File ami, la plage t'attend


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2021)

Fil, lame : hile à plat ! Je t'hâte ente ? moque-t-elle


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2021)

Mots que tel aligne sans traduire

Désolé, j'ignore l'indonésien qui n'est pas obligatoire dans nos écoles !


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Fil, lame : hile à plat ! Je t'hâte ente ? moque-t-elle


Hors sujet. Ce message et d'autres de style analogue ont peut-être un poil de signification en indonésien ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Hors sujet. Ce message et d'autres de style analogue ont peut-être un poil de signification en indonésien ?


[Hors sujet] L'indonésien a vidé le camp et est retourné jouer au poker à Jakarta.​


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2021)

M.... haut queue ! T'aies la ligne ! Centre à due y (re), con ! dit Reine


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2021)

Ire qu'on dirait nouvelle mijotait


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2021)

Note : je reprends un peu plus haut que d'« ire » (en enjambant sur mon message antérieur), 
sinon je me trouvais contraint à redite nominale. D'où mon « duire » (comme dans con duire).
Duire qu'haut nœud d'y raie (noue) ? Vêts-le, mie, j'ôte ais - fit le Faune


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2021)

File, phonétique te poursuit


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2021)

F.... hile : faux nez t'y queutes p..... ! Ours, sue y dis donc !


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2021)

Suis dit d'oncle riche l'héritier


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2021)

[soliloque apocryphe de l'Énéide incluant du verlan]
Sss... hui Didon ! qu'leu rit. Chelé riz, t'y es, Énée !


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2021)

Est né de la première pluie...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juin 2021)

Haine n'aide l'âpre mie, hère plus y, à laisser filer


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2021)

Allaient ces filles légères sur le trottoir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

Le trottoir est un espace réservé aux piétons sur le côté des rues


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2021)

(*loustic*) Ah ! l'ais s'effile... Y, œufs ! L'ais gère, sûr ! Leu, trotte haut à r-
(*Jura*)-.. aie ! Te naisse passe-raies, hère ! Vêts haut pis, aie thon sûr, leu ! Qu'haut t'aies d'ais, rue-t'y lent !


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2021)

Air utile entendons chanter fort


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2021)

Hère, eûtes hile (ente) en don ? Ch.. enter, forer : antienne


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2021)

Forêt en tienne possession prolifère


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2021)

Fors ais ! Ente : scie hein ! Pot : c'est scion pro ! L'if, hère - me poilé-je


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2021)

Ferme, poids légitime pour nourrir


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2021)

(*loustic*) Ferre-me p..... haut ! - Ha ! l'ais gît-y-me. - Pouh ! (renoue ris re),
(*Céline*). d'œufs sots : ha ! hou ! Haut tôt d'ais, riz : y aune ! Fais-là scion !


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2021)

Neuf haies la scie honorera, nettoiera


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2021)

Ne fêle lasse, si aune or heur. Annette (oie) râlera sinon


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2021)

Râleur assis nonchalant nous laisse froids


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2021)

Râââ... l'heur rassis ? Non ! Chat lent noue l'ais. Se f...re oie mais cane hic


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2021)

Mec a niqué les parieurs sots


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2021)

or en jeu, mets qu'âne y queue
Mécanique est l'ais pas rieur 
Mets qu'Annie, qu'elle ait par rieur 
Mes cas nient qu'aies l'épar rieur 
------------- sons nés consonnés


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2021)

Sonnez cons ! sonnez qu'on vous ouvre le palais !

(de l'Élysée ?)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2021)

en queue-leu-leu : les 3 vœux du leu
Son nez qu'aune ! Son nez qu'aune ! Voue - zou ! - vœu (re), leu : pal ait d'ente hé !


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2021)

Pas laide en théorie, mais en vrai ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2021)

P..... à l'aide ! Dent t'aies, ô riz, m'aisant ! Veut raie soudard


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2021)

Sous d'argent plaisaient au peuple


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2021)

Sous-dard, je ? Hampe, l'ais et haut peuplier ! renie  l'ithyphalle


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2021)

Hier eux nient lies, tifs, alluvions, tous dépôts


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2021)

Y, erres : nil _hit_. Y fallut vit. Honte, où d'ais : peau de balle


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2021)

Des pots, deux balais... quoi d'autre encore ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2021)

Dé p..... ô d'œufs bas l'ais ! Qu'oie, d'haut te rend corps mini


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2021)

Rang qu'hormis niais chacun peut atteindre


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juin 2021)

Rhâââ... anche hors, mie nie ais. Chat ? qu'un peu tâte hein ! draguette bas tôt


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2021)

Rat guette bathe auto décapotable

(pour rogner les sièges)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juin 2021)

Ras gué te bats, toto ? D'ais, cas potable au Faune


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2021)

Tableau faux n'est vu au musée


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2021)

T'hâbles, off aune ! Ève : hue, homme usé, lève vit à scion !


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2021)

Les vies t'as si honteusement gâchées


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2021)

lectio facilior
Lévitation ? Ttt... euse ment, gars, chez menu
lectio difficilior
L'Ève : vite, ta scie ! Ont euses mangues hâchées menues ?


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2021)

Aime nudités estivales


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2021)

Ais meut nue. Dis, tes esses ('tit val) énervent ente


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2021)

Va ! les nerfs vantards t'animent encore


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2021)

Valent aines, hère, vent : tartane y manque hors. Fais l'heur y d'« hisse ! »


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2021)

Fait, le riz d'ici a une couleur noire


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juillet 2021)

deux plats à la carte
Fée, l'Euridyce ? Scia hune. Coup : l'heur, noix ramollies !
F..... (elle rit d'y), scie à eue ! Ne coule heure, noix ramollie !


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2021)

Rame au lit et reste éveillé


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juillet 2021)

Rameau lié, raie s'tait, veille ais lent


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2021)

Y est l'enfoiré ! Qu'il y reste !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2021)

Yeah ! l'âne foire ais : qu'hile ! Lire : estoc caduc


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2021)

Est-ce toc qu'a dû collègue récupérer ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2021)

Estocade eue, colle-ais, gueux ! Raie (qu'eut paire) excède ente


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2021)

Ex est dans tous ses états, à l'aide !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2021)

Hé ! queue céde. Dent, où s'aise étaaale ais ? dédit mie


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2021)

Des diminutifs aux mots grossiers ?

(Exemple : mer au lieu de ...)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2021)

D'ais (d'y, mi-nu) : tifs. Oh m.... ! Aux gros sied déballage


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2021)

Des bas l'agent oublie d'en mettre


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2021)

D'ais bât ? L'âge, gens (hou !), b... lie dans maie. Trocard tocard


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2021)

Trop ! Carte au carbone paraît malsaine


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2021)

Trot carres tôt, car beau nœud paré. Mâle scène à Malaucène


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2021)

Sénat, mal aux séniors qui s'y endorment


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2021)

Sein ? N'a mât l'os. Aine y hors qu'hisse sciant dormant de Faune lassé


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2021)

En deux faut ne la céder mais d'un seul morceau


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2021)

Âne, d'œufs faux nœud lassé : d'ais m'aide ! - Hun se le mord, sot ? fit Fifi


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2021)

Sophie fit figure fière, finaude, fidèle


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2021)

fi fi fi fi fi fi : f..... if ! Hi-Fi fit Fifi
Sauf if y figue eut. Re fié, re fine ode fit d'elle, Ève


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2021)

Des laids vantards donnent des leçons


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2021)

D'élève, ente tard d'aune. D'ais, leus sont las ? lamente l'amante


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2021)

Là l'amant te l'a menti, tant pis pour toi


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2021)

La lame m'hante, là m'ente, Titan !  ..p hip hourr.. ! Tôt as scion


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2021)

Toit si on t'enlève le ciel entre


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Ttt... oie sillon tend. Lève, leu, scie et l'entreprend, foi d'animal !


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2021)

"Prends foie d'âne" y m'a lancé le boucher !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2021)

P..... rends faux, Adam, nies mâle ! En selle ! bout chère Ève


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2021)

Bouche et réveille le buveur saoul


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2021)

Bouh ! chair (raie) veille. Leu bu, veut (re) soutirer l'ais


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2021)

Sous tirés laissent le caissier perplexe


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2021)

Sss... où t'irais, l'esse seule qu'ais sied ? Paire plaît, qu'c'est bas l'ôter


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2021)

Ces ballots tètent à tout va pardi !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2021)

S'ébat l'haut ais : tâte ! - Ouh... vape hardi fit l'ente


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2021)

Filante, l"étoile nous interpelle


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juillet 2021)

Fi ! l'ante l'aies ! Toi, leu, noues aine, terres pelle (à sel)


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2021)

Pets là, c'est la fin des haricots


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2021)

P..... ! elle lassée ? L'a faim d'ais arrh... y qu'hauts, Nini !


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2021)

Icône initiale est majestueuse


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juillet 2021)

Hic ! con y nie scie. À l'ais m'a. Geste tue-euse qu'a Nini


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2021)

Tueuses canines il faut les adoucir


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juillet 2021)

T'eus œufs euh... qu'Annie nie, leu faux. L'ais as doux : cire amollie


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2021)

Rame au lit et ne t'endors point


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juillet 2021)

Rameau lié... Nœud tends, d'hors poins ! sonne l'Ève


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2021)

Poinçonne l'éventail de la marquise


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juillet 2021)

♩ Je suis l' poing sonneur des lits-là... ♩
Poing : son nœud. L'évent : taille "2". Lame ? arc y : zéro ! - c'est l'as


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2021)

Héros sait l'assommer l'ennemi


----------



## macomaniac (29 Juillet 2021)

Hère haut s'hèle lasse : on met les nœuds, mie ? - Fi ! gueux...


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2021)

Mi-figue, œuf mi-raisin ce matin


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2021)

M.... ! if igue mis (re) : hé ! zinc se m'hâte hein ? fit Nini


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2021)

Infini nié, exploré quand même


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2021)

Aine finie : n'y est ais. Qu'ce peu, l'aurais qu'en mets menu ?


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2021)

En mes menus, que des bons légumes


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2021)

elle n'aime pas d'aine : air gumène
Ann m'aime nu. Queue d'ais beau, ne l'aie gumène, satyre !


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2021)

Mène sa tire au garage, ça urge !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2021)

Mes nœuds, ça tire ohohoh ! gars rage, sa hure jurant sacrément


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2021)

Jus rend sa craie menteuse sur le tableau


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2021)

version Ève :
J'eus rance. Acré m'ente euse, sûr leu ! Ta blonde manque
version Adam :
J'eus rance. Âcre raie, ment euse. Sûr, leu, ta blonde manque
car (ne l'oublions pas) c'était le Paradis...


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2021)

Onde ment quand naïf on l'écoute


----------



## macomaniac (4 Août 2021)

Hon ! d'œufs ment canne. N'a if. Fond l'ais, coup terne, héros !


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2021)

Terre n'est rognée que par l'eau ? Non !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2021)

T'es rené, rond niais ? Queue : par* ? L'aune honnête ? hennit l'Ève
le par* comme au golf


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2021)

T'es ni l'évêque ni un paroissien


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2021)

Ttt... ais n'y lèves et queue nies. Hum... pas roi, si ainsi sans scie


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2021)

Siens six cent citoyrns acclament le roi


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2021)

Scie hein ! si s'en scie : toi, hyène. Ah ! qu' là me leurre oie anémique...


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2021)

Âne est mis quasiment sur le trône


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2021)

Ah ! n'aime mie : cas y ment sûr, leu. Trot n'attends convenu


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2021)

Ah ! Tant qu'on veut nues nos belles infirmières...
ou
Tant qu'on veut nul vaccin, quel avenir ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2021)

Hâte en con vœu n'eut. Noob ! elles infirment y hère. N'y re-va na, nain faux !
ou
Tends, con ! Vœu nu leva queue. Cinq, qu'elle là veut : nirvana nympho


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2021)

Vanne : âne informé remue les oreilles


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2021)

Vent, Nane, hein ! Forme erre, mule les os, raie y euh... râle l'empressé


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2021)

Rat lent prêt s'essouffle sautant au plafond


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2021)

Ras l'hampe ressaie, saoul ! F..... leu sot, tends haut ! Plaf ! fond l'élan


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2021)

Là font les langues du bruit pour rien


----------



## macomaniac (12 Août 2021)

L'« à-fond », l'ais lent ! Gueux, dû b..... rue y ! Pouh... rit hyène en folie


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2021)

N'en faut lire que le début, rasoir !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2021)

Annie n'est pas au paradis avec le petit bâtonnet
Nan (folle ire) ! Queue, leu, d'ais bu ras haut, arrh... fais la scion !


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2021)

Fêle assis onze jolis verres à boire


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2021)

Fée lasse, scions : œufs, geôle y ! Vert a bois, rée le lapin


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2021)

Aile là peinte fait rêver l'oiseau


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2021)

Elle happe pin. Te ferre. Révèle haut. Hase osée qu'celle-là


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2021)

Aux excès le ladre s'adonne avec joie


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2021)

z'êtes étique !
Haut zée ! qu' s'hèle lad (re). Ça donne navet. Qu'joint mollet


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2021)

Un mot laid laisse l'auditeur pantois


----------



## macomaniac (17 Août 2021)

Hum... olé l'ais ! Ce lot, dites : heur ! P..... ente oie, exhausse c't if !


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2021)

Toi, ex os, t'y fus dans ce squelette


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2021)

Tôt à exo, ce 'tit fût danse c' que l'étau laisse ouvert


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2021)

Les taux, les sous versés les font monter


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2021)

L'êtes haut l'ais, sous-ver ? - Ces Leffe ont mon tétard atone


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2021)

Tête à rate honnête fait peur à personne


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2021)

derechef, Annie doit retourner au drugstore
Tétas ras ton éteuf, fée ? - Peuh... rat perd son nez. Âne, hisse !


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2021)

Sonné ! Ah ! Ni céder ni refuser


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2021)

Une suite possible :

Refuser ? Oui, mais sans gêner le joueur suivant


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2021)

Suivant ce jeu, lecteur, tu en trouveras la poursuite acoustique dans l'☞*L'écho des mots*☜


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2021)

Mots pour rire bien sûr font partie du jeu


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2022)

Jeu de dames, un jeu à mettre en valeur


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2022)

Valeur inestimable de ce jeu que tu réactives quatre mois après !


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2022)

Après moi le déluge !


----------



## Berthold (9 Mars 2022)

Des luges ou des skis, peu me chaut.


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2022)

Chaut ? Comme c'est bizarre !


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2022)

Bis à rebours donne-t-il du gris ?


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2022)

Gris n'est pas forcément la couleur du pochetron


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2022)

Pochtron poltron à potron-minet fit mine de tromper Minnie mais, trop prompt, chopa les jetons.


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2022)

Jetons les masques, nous sommes reconnus


----------



## Berthold (16 Mars 2022)

Reconnut-il ses erreurs passées ?


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2022)

Passé le jour J que reste-t-il à manigancer ?


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2022)

Manigancez, conspirez, complotez, il en restera toujours quelque chose !
_(proverbe latin ou presque)_


----------



## loustic (22 Mars 2022)

Chose promise, chose due.

Quelqu'un vous a-t-il déjà fait une promesse non tenue ?


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2022)

Tenue déplorable
tenue des probables


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2022)

Probables sont les prochaines mesures anticovid, mais avant ou après l'élection ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2022)

« Élection » est à peine paronyme, pas du tout synonyme d’« érection ».


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2022)

L'érection d'une statue se termine au moins par une coupe de champagne !


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2022)

Champs, pagnes, encore une communauté hippie ?


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2022)

Hippie, pipe, hourra ! Merci chaud soleil !


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2022)

Soleil, mer, sexe, cela me rappelle une chanson ?


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2022)

Chanson sans paroles n'est que forum sans posts


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2022)

Cent Postes en ville ne remplaceront pas le bureau disparu du village.


----------



## loustic (30 Mars 2022)

Le village paraît désert à l'automobiliste qui le traverse sans s'arrêter...
En réalité il est plein de vie.


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2022)

De vie je ne reconnais que l’eau.


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2022)

L'eau coule mais elle n'est pas la seule.

"Bière qui coule n'amasse pas de mousse."
_V. Hugo._


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2022)

Mousse Line monte au mât, poursuivie par de gros marins rustres et virils ;
arrivée à la hune, elle se permet de souffler et jure : « Purée ! »


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

Pure haie que ce canasson a franchi !


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2022)

Franchie, la frontière de l'homophonie demeure dans ce sujet...

Purée <> Pure haie. Un sujet est réservé à l'homophonie : l'Echo des mots


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2022)

Ce sujet sans rejet dont l'objet n’exigeait pas de budget se rangeait dans les beaux projets.


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2022)

Un projet ? J'ai trop bu, pour me soulager je vais nager, manger une dragée et boire de l'eau.


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2022)

L’eau, l’eau… Rien à craindre, tant qu’on n’en boit pas !


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2022)

Pas à pas on s'y fait malgré tout.
Certains utilisent l'eau même à l'apéro !


----------

